# Авиация > Современность >  Сирийский кризис

## KURYER

Говорят Латакия, Сирия

Хорошо загружен ;-)))
А это что-то новое:

----------


## KURYER

Ну что, коллеги, поможем знатокам из Твиттера отгадать тип самолёта в сирийском небе ВИДЕО-ИСТОЧНИК
ИЛ-20?

----------


## MAX

Нет. Это Ан-22.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эхххххх, понеслась.... С-300 (С-400) в Латакии.]


  А кого они там сбивать собрались? ИГИЛовцы, вроде, сами еще летать не научились, а самолетов у них нет... И что не слышно криков насчет "опять засветил"?

----------


## Djoker

http://understandingwar.org/sites/de...ceAnalysis.pdf

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/2Rook14

----------


## KURYER

> А кого они там сбивать собрались? ИГИЛовцы, вроде, сами еще летать не научились, а самолетов у них нет... И что не слышно криков насчет "опять засветил"?


Остудить горячих израильских или турецких пилотов, которые обычно по ошибке бомбят не тех и не там. Как правило С-300 помогает.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Остудить горячих израильских или турецких пилотов, которые обычно по ошибке бомбят не тех и не там.


И примеры есть? Вообще, израильтяне бьют очень точно. Ракета, выпущенная с истребителя, попадала именно в ту машину, где ехал террорист, а не кто-то еще.



> Как правило С-300 помогает.


Я не знаю, что это за правило и кому конкретно что помогло. Т. е., вы считаете, что будут сбивать израильские и турецкие самолеты, если кому-то не понравится? Мне, почему-то, думается по-другому.

----------


## KURYER

> И примеры есть? Вообще, израильтяне бьют очень точно. Ракета, выпущенная с истребителя, попадала именно в ту машину, где ехал террорист, а не кто-то еще.
> 
> Я не знаю, что это за правило и кому конкретно что помогло. Т. е., вы считаете, что будут сбивать израильские и турецкие самолеты, если кому-то не понравится? Мне, почему-то, думается по-другому.


1. 21 августа сирийской ПВО (вроде как С-300) над г. Эль-Кунейтра сбит израильский F-16, после этого полёты прекратились.
2. Турецкие ВВС "случайно" вместо ИГИЛ бомбят курдскую Пешмергу. Я бы очень не хотел, чтобы они случайно зайдя со стороны моря зацепили Латакию.
3. Ядерное оружие тоже никто не планирует применять, но Северную Корею обходят стороной. Да и Россию тоже.
P.S. Генерал Шойгу: Страны не обладающие современной ПВО рискуют своим суверенитетом!
После размораживания контракта на С-300ВМ для Ирана, Израиль принял решение, сославшись на ещё не прибывшие в Иран С-300, на дооборудование своих Лави системами РЭБ-Зачем? Ведь Иран не планирует применять свои С-300 против Израиля.
Но в целом Вы правы!

----------


## OKA

"Пентагон зафиксировал первые полеты российских боевых самолетов и беспилотников в Сирии 25.09.2015 13:19:49
       Вашингтон. 25 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - США зафиксировали начало полетов в небе над Сирией российских боевых самолетов и беспилотников, базирующихся на авиабазе в Латакии, сообщило американское издание The Daily Beast, ссылаясь на неназванных представителей Пентагона.
       По их данным, российские самолеты пока не участвуют в боевых операциях, полеты осуществляются в целях ознакомления с местностью.
       Вместе с тем американские военные не исключают, что, судя по районам полетов: над западными сирийскими провинциями Идлиб и Латакия, первоначальные боевые операции российских самолетов, вероятно, будут проводиться не против группировки ИГИЛ, которая в основном действует на востоке страны, а против сирийской оппозиции.
       "Мы до сих пор не знаем, каковы их (россиян, - "ИФ") намерения", - сказал один из представителей Пентагона изданию.
       Ранее министр обороны США Эштон Картер заявил, что США посмотрят, будет ли Россия проводить военные операции в Сирии и какие именно. Российские "намерения станут ясны в ходе действий, которые они предпримут", - сказал он журналистам. При этом он не указал, каков будет ответ США, если Россия будет наносить удары по другим оппонентам режима Башара Асада, нежели ИГИЛ."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=390199

----------


## KURYER

Господа из CombatAir.net сообщают, что Су-25 и Су-24 перекрашены в цвета сирийских ВВС. Там же: Су-24/25 под пилотированием сирийских пилотов. Самолёты либо новые, либо отремонтированные в России.

----------


## Djoker

> Господа из CombatAir.net сообщают, что Су-25 и Су-24 перекрашены в цвета сирийских ВВС.


Они невнимательно смотрели снимки - это маскировочная сетка.

----------


## KURYER

Вашингтон. 25 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - США зафиксировали начало полетов в небе над Сирией российских боевых самолетов и беспилотников, базирующихся на авиабазе в Латакии, сообщило американское издание The Daily Beast, ссылаясь на неназванных представителей Пентагона.
       По их данным, российские самолеты пока не участвуют в боевых операциях, полеты осуществляются в целях ознакомления с местностью.
       Вместе с тем американские военные не исключают, что, судя по районам полетов: над западными сирийскими провинциями Идлиб и Латакия, первоначальные боевые операции российских самолетов, вероятно, будут проводиться не против группировки ИГИЛ, которая в основном действует на востоке страны, а против сирийской оппозиции.
       "Мы до сих пор не знаем, каковы их (россиян, - "ИФ") намерения", - сказал один из представителей Пентагона изданию.
       Ранее министр обороны США Эштон Картер заявил, что США посмотрят, будет ли Россия проводить военные операции в Сирии и какие именно. Российские "намерения станут ясны в ходе действий, которые они предпримут", - сказал он журналистам. При этом он не указал, каков будет ответ США, если Россия будет наносить удары по другим оппонентам режима Башара Асада, нежели ИГИЛ.

----------


## KURYER

CombatAir.net продолжает делать открытия: Два ИЛ-20 прибыли в Тартус на днях. 
"...It seems that two Russian (GRU) Ilyushin Il-20 SIGINT aircraft arrived at Tartus, Syria in the last two days...". Обязательно добавляйте ГРУ, могут не поверить ;-)))
Появилось очередное ВИДЕО "неизвестных" самолётов в небе Сирии.

----------


## Panda-9

> Они невнимательно смотрели снимки - это маскировочная сетка.


Означает ли отсутствие сетки на 30СМ что они на боевом дежурстве? Да и прибыли они первыми. Как и положено силам обеспечения.

----------


## KURYER

БЛА Орлан Идлиб, Сирия. Сирийцы зовут его Орлан-Гутан

Via Twitter

----------


## Djoker

> БЛА Орлан Идлиб, Сирия.


Видео:
https://www.facebook.com/syrian.repo...6027024442871/

----------


## TapAc

Я не понимаю от куда у каких то дикарей с автоматами, такая осведомленность о названиях л/а. 
Как они вообще могут распознать класс и название л/а на такой высоте?
Наводит на мысли, что это не могут быть просто "Повстанцы" (типа местный житель, который взял оружие для свержения диктатора), а все это сборище профессиональных военных из заинтересованных государств, по смене законной власти неугодного руководителя, независимого государства. И то что руководство России приняло решение направить своих проф. военных, для уравновешивания сил, вполне логично. 

P.s. Надеюсь на обратном пути, весь этот контингент, по пути домой, приведет в чувство западные посольства на территориях временно оккупированной Новороссии и погонит их, вместе с их приспешниками, туда откуда они вылезли.

----------


## KURYER

Снимаю шляпу перед Педро и его коллегами из Бразилии, которые вычислили бортовые номера и сами СУ-30СМ, находящиеся в Сирии -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lindr

> Я не понимаю от куда у каких то дикарей с автоматами, такая осведомленность о названиях л/а. 
>  Как они вообще могут распознать класс и название л/а на такой высоте?
>  Наводит на мысли, что это не могут быть просто "Повстанцы" (типа местный житель, который взял оружие для свержения диктатора), а все это сборище профессиональных военных из заинтересованных государств, по смене законной власти неугодного руководителя, независимого государства. И то что руководство России приняло решение направить своих проф. военных, для уравновешивания сил, вполне логично.


Батенька так среди боевиков ИГИЛ арабов то и не очень а местных жителей вообще трудно сыскать, вы "Звон мечей" смотрели? 

В начале фильма боевики жгут свои паспорта, я внимательно осмотрел, чьи: Косово, Албания, Македония, Бахрейн, Саудовская Аравия, не Сирии, не Ирака, не даже Турции.

Снято в Фалудже после падения города.

----------


## Djoker

Может ветку по Сирии откроем?

----------


## sparrow

События только разворачиваются, скоро последует вал разного рода информации, похоже пора открывать.

----------


## KURYER

> Может ветку по Сирии откроем?


С языка снял ;-))) И модератора попросим, чтобы эту почистил и туда перенёс.

----------


## Let_nab

> http://understandingwar.org/sites/de...ceAnalysis.pdf


Ох какие фотографии чёткие!
Улыбнуло, что теже пиндосы или украинцы херню какую-то показывают как "доказательства" присутствия на Украине российских войск... Были бы - показали! Хотя Украина уже не актуальна и всем надоела...

----------


## TapAc

> 


Может кто пояснить, почему фотографии со спутника выглядят так, как будто сама поверхность земли снята параллельно, собственно, самой земле (т.е. ровно сверху), а вот сами самолеты выглядят так, будто их сфотографировали немного под углом (видно поверхности килей, фонари находятся под углом)??

----------


## Djoker

Видно, что здания тоже сняты под углом.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 25 сен — РИА Новости. Центральное командование Вооруженных сил США (CENTCOM) утверждает, что российские военные самолеты начали проводить разведывательные полеты над Сирией, передает в пятницу агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на официального представителя командования.

"Мы видели некоторую активность российского разведывательного самолета, связанную со сбором информации, наблюдением и разведкой", — заявил представитель CENTCOM Пэт Райдер (Pat Ryder). "Нам известно об активности РФ в воздухе, но, по моим сведениям, на данный момент никаких ударов (проведено не было — прим.)", — добавил он.

По данным представителя CENTCOM, Вооруженные силы США пока не имели никаких контактов с российскими коллегами. "Дверь для потенциальных дискуссий в будущем о том, как РФ, США и коалиция могли бы работать вместе, остается открытой, но было бы преждевременно говорить о том, как это могло бы выглядеть в перспективе ", — отметил Райдер.

Ранее глава МИД России Сергей Лавров заявил, что, по его мнению, США стали более восприимчивы к позиции РФ по Сирии. По словам Лаврова, он говорил с госсекретарем США Джоном Керри, который выразил намерение сотрудничества в сирийском вопросе с американской стороны.

Также официальный представитель российского МИД Мария Захарова ранее заявляла, что в Сирии находятся российские военные специалисты, которые помогают сирийцам осваивать поступающую военную технику РФ. В Москве при этом подчеркивали, что Россия давно поставляет в Сирию вооружение и военную технику в соответствии с имеющимися контрактами и международным правом.

Российская сторона также отмечала, что передаваемые Москвой сирийской армии вооружения предназначены для противодействия террористической угрозе. В свою очередь замначальника Генштаба ВС РФ Николай Богдановский заявлял, что Россия пока не планирует создавать военно-воздушную базу в Сирии."

ВС США утверждают, что РФ начала разведывательные полеты над Сирией | РИА Новости

----------


## Иваныч

Авиабаза Латакия, Сирия. Снимок сделан американским спутником-разведчиком 23.09.2015

----------


## KURYER

В Твиттере началось обсуждение, что выкладывая фотографии наших самолётов в Сирии, Штаты открыто снабжают ИГИЛ развединформацией.

----------


## Djoker

Крымск:







https://vk.com/wall-47011808_87471

----------


## Djoker

> На авиабазе Крымск (Краснодарский край), был обнаружен интересный Ми-28Н:
> 
> - отсутсвует бортовой номер на положенном месте (метка 1)
> - отсутсвет регистрационный номер ЛА (метка 2)
> - на корпусе левого двигателя что-то закрашено зеленой хозяйственной краской


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=136193816731801

----------


## An-Z

Большая просьба, не постить фото из разряда "догадайся сам" или явный фейк, буду удалять..

----------


## KURYER

Появились первые сообщения о боевом применении самолётов неизвестных ВВС (ИГИЛ что ли):

----------


## Djoker

> A Russian-made Mi-35 Hind attack helicopter hovers over Latakia airport in the government-controlled coastal Syrian city on September 24, 2015 (AFP Photo/Joseph Eid).


http://finance.yahoo.com/photos/russ...234707243.html

----------


## sparrow

В интервью каналу Life News Константин Сивков сказал, что сирийскому правительству поставлены шесть МиГ-31, комплексы Тор и Бук-М2.

----------


## KURYER

РФ, Сирия, Ирак и Иран создают в Багдаде Информационный центр для координации борьбы с ИГИЛ:
"...Россия, Сирия, Ирак и Иран создали Информационный центр для координации борьбы с террористической организацией "Исламское государство".
       "Российская Федерация, Сирийская Арабская Республика, Республика Ирак и Исламская Республика Иран приняли решение об открытии в Багдаде Информационного центра, куда войдут представители генеральных штабов этих государств", - сообщил в субботу военно-дипломатический источник в Москве. 
       По словам собеседника агентства, "основной функцией данной структуры станут сбор, обработка, обобщение и анализ текущей информации об обстановке в Ближневосточном регионе в контексте борьбы с "Исламским государством", распределение ее по предназначению и оперативная передача генеральным штабам указанных стран".
       Возглавлять информационный центр будут офицеры вооруженных сил РФ, Сирии, Ирака и Ирана по три месяца на ротационной основе. В соответствии с достигнутыми договоренностями, управление информационным центром в ближайшие три месяца примет на себя иракская сторона, сообщил источник.
       Он подчеркнул, что "создание информационного центра, безусловно, является важным шагом на пути объединения усилий стран региона в борьбе с международным терроризмом и, в первую очередь, с "Исламским государством".
       "Успешная деятельность центра в ближайшем будущем создаст условия для формирования на его основе координационного комитета с целью планирования операций и управления подразделениями вооруженных сил России, Сирии, Ирака и Ирана, борющимися против "ИГ", - отметил военно-дипломатический источник..."
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Иваныч

В пятницу, 25 сентября, в то время как американский президент Барак Обама приветствовал в Белом доме китайского президента Си Цзиньпина и говорил о дружбе между этими двумя странами, китайский авианосец «Ляонин» (Liaoning-CV-16), сопровождаемый ракетным крейсером пришвартовался в сирийском порту Тартус.

Однако в телеке молчок, может фейк?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В пятницу, 25 сентября, в то время как американский президент Барак Обама приветствовал в Белом доме китайского президента Си Цзиньпина и говорил о дружбе между этими двумя странами, китайский авианосец «Ляонин» (Liaoning-CV-16), сопровождаемый ракетным крейсером пришвартовался в сирийском порту Тартус.
> 
> Однако в телеке молчок, может фейк?





> Между тем, специализированный сервис Shipfinder.com указывает текущее местонахождение единственного на сегодняшний день авианосца КНР Ляонин в Желтом море. Возможно, сведения сенатора Игоря Морозова не вполне точны, или же авианосец прибудет к берегам Сирии позже других военных кораблей.


Китай отправил военные корабли к берегам Сирии. Ридус
Статья от 25-го. Проверить пока не получается, shipfinder не грузится...

----------


## OKA

"Итоги годичного участия Франции в операциях против исламистов в Ираке        bmpd         September 27th, 19:40

    За год проведения операции "Chammal" против "Исламского государства" в Ираке, французская авиация, по официальным данным, нанесла 218 воздушных ударов (вся коалиция всего 4330). Об этом сообщает "Radio France International".

    На сегодняшний день Франция задействует в операции против Исламского Государства 12 боевых самолетов, базирующихся на авиабазах в Иордании и ОАЭ. Французские летчики совершили более 1000 боевых вылетов, из которых 80% - на разведку или заправку. По сравнению с ВВС других европейских стран, по числу боевых вылетов Франция уступает Великобритании и Голландии.

    Несмотря на 12 месяцев боевых действий, французский генеральный штаб не комментирует тип пораженных целей. Было объявлено, что французские самолеты поразили 353 цели, при этом не было указано число погибших. Отмечается, что с начала 2015 года число воздушных ударов растет, а наступление "Исламского государства" в Ираке удалось приостановить. Впрочем, иракская армия пока не в состоянии отбить захваченные исламистами территории. Летнее наступление на Мосул так и не состоялось.

    Стоимость операции "Chammal" за год оценивается в 250 млн евро, или 4,5 млн евро в неделю. Официально подобные данные не объявлялись."

Итоги годичного участия Франции в операциях против исламистов в Ираке - bmpd

ссылки на видео


"Захарова: удары ВВС Франции по ИГ в Сирии нарушают международное право 18:19 27.09.2015

Ранее Париж заявил, что авиаудары по позициям боевиков ИГ в Сирии были самообороной. По мнению официального представителя МИД России Марии Захаровой, подобные действия без санкции Совбеза ООН и согласия Дамаска нарушают международное право.

МОСКВА, 27 сен — РИА Новости. Авиаудары ВВС Франции по позициям радикальной группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) в Сирии без санкции Совета Безопасности ООН и согласия законного правительства страны противоречат международному праву, заявила официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова.

Ранее агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на Елисейский дворец сообщило, что ВВС Франции впервые нанесли авиаудары по позициям боевиков ИГ в Сирии. Премьер-министр Франции Мануэль Вальс подчеркнул, что атаки ВВС по позициям радикальных исламистов в Сирии были необходимы и осуществлялись "в целях самообороны".

"Хотелось бы поподробнее узнать о концепции самообороны в виде авиаударов по не нападающему ни на кого государству без его на то согласия, а также о её соответствии международному праву. Затейники какие: референдум в Крыму — это аннексия, а авиаудары без санкции СБ и согласия правительства — это самооборона", — написала представитель российского внешнеполитического ведомства на своей странице в Facebook.

"На каком основании вы действуете на территории суверенного государства в обход законного правительства, которое не поддерживает, а самоотверженно борется с этим самым ИГ?"— написала Захарова.

По ее мнению, "это никакое не международное право, это его уничтожение на глазах у потрясенной международной общественности".

http://ria.ru/world/20150927/1285352525.html






> ... "Успешная деятельность центра в ближайшем будущем создаст условия для формирования на его основе координационного комитета с целью планирования операций и управления подразделениями вооруженных сил России, Сирии, Ирака и Ирана, борющимися против "ИГ", - отметил военно-дипломатический источник..."
> ИСТОЧНИК


"Ответы на вопросы СМИ Министра иностранных дел С.В.Лаврова «на полях» 70-й сессии Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН, Нью-Йорк, 27 сентября 2015 года

Вопрос: Можно ли уточнить, каков функционал создаваемого координационного центра в Ираке с участием России, Сирии и Ирана ?
С.В.Лавров: Никакого уточнения не нужно делать, потому что обо всем происходящем мы говорим открыто. У нас нет никаких тайн в борьбе с терроризмом. Борются с террористами Ирак, Сирия, очень чётко против «Исламского государства» настроен Иран. Все эти игроки заинтересованы в том, чтобы обмениваться с нами информацией. Россия активно помогает сирийскому и иракскому правительствам, снабжая наших партнёров современными образцами военной техники. Кстати, не выставляя никаких политических условий, как это делают некоторые другие поставщики вооружений. Собственно, вот и всё. У нас есть данные о том, как складывается террористическая угроза на конкретный момент. Партнёры в Ираке, Сирии и Иране тоже активно за этим следят. Поэтому обмен информации через своего рода координационный, если хотите, информационный центр – вполне нормальная вещь. "

https://www.facebook.com/MIDRussia/p...type=3&theater



"Владимир Путин: сегодня мы не планируем участие в войсковых операциях на территории Сирии  28 сентября, 2:30 UTC+3

Об участии РФ в военной операции в Сирии

...Что касается нашего, как вы сказали, присутствия в Сирии, то оно выражается на сегодняшний день в поставках оружия сирийскому правительству, в обучении персонала, в оказании гуманитарной помощи сирийскому народу...


- Готовы ли вы направить российские войска в Сирию, если в рамках борьбы с ИГИЛ в этом возникнет необходимость?

- Россия не будет участвовать ни в каких войсковых операциях на территории Сирии или в других государствах, во всяком случае, на сегодняшний день мы этого не планируем. Но мы думаем над тем, как интенсифицировать нашу работу и с президентом Асадом, и с нашими партнерами в других странах..."

Отсюда : ТАСС Интервью: Владимир Путин: сегодня мы не планируем участие в войсковых операциях на территории Сирии

----------


## KURYER

Россия может угрожать ВВС коалиции, пишут зарубежные СМИ и размещают карту:

RuAF Su-25 maneuvers to land at Hmemeem airport :

----------


## KURYER

Russian "Orlan-10" is also flying over Rebels/Nusra positions in #Idlib countryside 
Российский БЛА "Орлан-10" на позициями "демократов" в пригороде Идлиба

----------


## KURYER

Russian "GRANAT-3" UAV spotted flying over Jabal Al Zawiya , South of Ariha 
Российский БЛА "Гранат-3" над Джабаль Аль Завия, юг Ариха

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> Россия может угрожать ВВС коалиции, пишут зарубежные СМИ и размещают карту:
> Вложение 66809
> RuAF Su-25 maneuvers to land at Hmemeem airport :
> Вложение 66810
> Вложение 66811


Ну что за блин? 

Было ж русским языком сказано : 

Сирийский кризис

Кто там кому угрожать-то собрался? Это что, "разогрев темки" перед выступлением ВВП вечером в ООН?  :Biggrin: 

Было сказано неоднократно и МИДом и самим ВВП :

Сирийский кризис

Что за вбросы/поддержка непонятных вбросов? Повоевать не терпится?

----------


## APKAH

> Что за вбросы/поддержка непонятных вбросов? Повоевать не терпится?


Вроде пока всё по теме *KURYER* пишет, никаких вбросов не заметил.

----------


## OKA

> Вроде пока всё по теме *KURYER* пишет, никаких вбросов не заметил.


Читаем пост : 

Сирийский кризис

Где линки, Карл? Ну , допустим фото 2 упоминалось на первой странице обсуждения.

Ну что, контекстовой, технического образца дискусси мало? Слов первых лиц г-ва мало? Наверное с оптическими осями неполадки)) 

Слова про "Россия может угрожать ВВС коалиции, пишут зарубежные СМИ и размещают карту.."-это не вброс/поддержка вброса? 

Тогда что?  Турция в опасности? Су-25 долетает из Сирии? Ужос. Раньше не долетали поди)) Не только лишь из Сирии))

Может поделитесь чудо-информацией с благодарными зрителями))  "Рафали", F-16 и "Грипены" против "российских ВВС"- новости из надёжного источника)) https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2735788.htm

Срочно в номер)) Пример "инфы" : https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2736182.htm

Извиняюсь за длительное пережёвывание вброса.

----------


## Djoker

Су-34 в Латакии:


https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...55699727826944

----------


## KURYER

> Читаем пост : 
> 
> Сирийский кризис
> 
> Где линки, Карл? Ну , допустим фото 2 упоминалось на первой странице обсуждения.
> 
> Ну что, контекстовой, технического образца дискусси мало? Слов первых лиц г-ва мало? Наверное с оптическими осями неполадки)) 
> 
> Слова про "Россия может угрожать ВВС коалиции, пишут зарубежные СМИ и размещают карту.."-это не вброс/поддержка вброса?


Извините, господа, я тут новенький и всё читал, а не писал. Я всё беру с англоязычных сайтов (а не на коленке изготавливаю) и из Твиттера. У нас тесная кучка авиалюбителей (страны ЕС и Сев. Африка) и сбрасываем интересную информацию (большей частью без координат: Кто? Как? Где?) Если есть источники, то я стараюсь оформлять, как положено (Вы это видите). Также делаю описание "вброса" и Вы, как специалисты, сами можете определить вброс это или похоже на правду.
Куски английского текста размещать не хочу, т.к. разместитил на одном форуме информацию от моих бразильских друзей на португальском и.... получил разбирательства из серии: Кому нахрен нужен этот текст без перевода? Оказывается на том форуме коллеги были забанены в Гугл Переводчике... Как то так!
Подводя итог: хочу спросить-Если не могу разместить ссылку на источник, то тогда лучше не размещать фото или информацию?
P.S. Кстати одним из первых разместил тут мутное фото (похожее на СУ-30СМ) в Сирии, на что получил Незачем здесь пургу постить про наши самолёты, а на следующий день партнёры по НАТО опубликовали спутниковое фото с "пургой";-(((

----------


## KURYER

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Ирак может разрешить ВВС России проводить разведывательные полёты над своей территорией для сбора информации об ИГИЛ -> ИСТОЧНИК и ещё один ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кстати одним из первых разместил тут мутное фото (похожее на СУ-30СМ) в Сирии, на что получил Незачем здесь пургу постить про наши самолёты, а на следующий день партнёры по НАТО опубликовали спутниковое фото с "пургой";-(((


Ну так на том фото Су-30М2 и верхушки сосен. Фото наверное-то настоящее, но явно не из Сирии, как и за несколько дней до этого появившаяся фото "предположительно Су-34", на которой на самом деле был липецкий Су-27УБ/30 в ливрее "Соколов России".

----------


## Fencer

> хочу спросить-Если не могу разместить ссылку на источник, то тогда лучше не размещать фото или информацию?


Если информация не подтверждена,то лучше не стоит размещать на сайте...

----------


## OKA

"ООН, 29 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президенты США и России Барак Обама и Владимир Путин договорились о контактах между оборонными ведомствами двух стран с целью избежать конфликтов в Сирии. Такие слова представителя администрации США приводят журналисты, сопровождающие американского лидера.

"Как отметил представитель (администрации США), президенты двух стран договорились, что их военные должны общаться, чтобы снизить конфликтный потенциал или избежать военных конфликтов между ними в регионе (Сирии)", - сообщили репортеры."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: Путин и Обама проявили заинтересованность в политическом урегулировании в Сирии





> Извините, господа, я тут новенький и всё читал, а не писал.


Ну, господа, понятно, в Парижэ)) Тут все новенькие и всё читали, чтобы не писать))

----------


## KURYER

> Если информация не подтверждена,то лучше не стоит размещать на сайте...


Fencer, то есть если ссылка на сирийскую "Спид-Инфо" или "Экспресс-Газету" будет лучше, просто описание фото?

----------


## KURYER

Наши бразильские коллеги проследили путь шести СУ-34 из России в Сирию (португальский язык) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lindr

Kuyer, скажите Вы не устали? Здесь все авиационный сайт сайт а лента.ру. Лучше меньше сообщений - но эксклюзивные. А не то, что на каждом углу.




> Наши бразильские коллеги проследили путь шести СУ-34 из России в Сирию (португальский язык)


Можно было не заниматься хренью, простой географической карты достаточно понять, что маршрут очевиден. 




> В Твиттере поднимают тему: Какой тип самолётов нанесёт первым удар по ИГИЛ: ТУ-22М3 из Моздока или СУ-34 из Латакии:


Сидят бабки на завалинке, щелкают семечки и обсуждают... Смысл? 

Сколько самолетов прибыло - да без разницы! Когда и кого будут бомбить - да не важно!

Реально есть только одна важная тема, требующая внимания:

 в небе Сирии и Ирака находятся самолеты ВВС Сирии, Ирака, Ирана (они (Иран) давно и преспокойно бомбят, гробы периодически привозят, хоронят с почестями, посмотрите иранские сайты в ФБ, только не англоязычные), США, Франции, Турции и России и периодически Израиля. 

Все вооружены и полетные задания согласовывать похоже не никто не собирается. 

*Случайные* удары по своим войскам в такой ситуации это еще фигня, цветочки так сказать...

----------


## Djoker

> *Путин: Мы думаем об участии в авиаударах по позициям ИГИЛ в Сирии*
> 
> Президент России Владимир Путин рассказал, что в ходе встречи с главой Белого дома Бараком Обамой обсуждал тему борьбы с ИГИЛ (деятельность организации запрещена в России по решению Верховного суда. — Прим. LifeNews) и бомбардировок территорий Сирии и Ирака силами коалиции.
> 
> — Мы говорили сегодня о проблеме ИГИЛ и бомбардировок территорий Сирии и Ирака. От правительства Ирака был соответствующий запрос. А бомбардировки сирийской территории ведутся незаконно, поскольку нет решения Совета Безопасности ООН, — подчеркнул российский президент.
> 
> Владимир Путин не исключил, что Россия примет участие в урегулировании конфликта на территории Сирии и нанесении авиаударов по позициям боевиков ИГИЛ.
> 
> — Мы думаем об этом, ничего не исключаем. Но если будем действовать, то в полном соответствии с нормами международного права, — подчеркнул президент России.
> ...


Путин: Мы думаем об участии в авиаударах по позициям ИГИЛ в Сирии - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

> Fencer, то есть если ссылка на сирийскую "Спид-Инфо" или "Экспресс-Газету" будет лучше, просто описание фото?


По источнику информации можно понять - правда это или нет...

----------


## KURYER

> Kuyer, скажите Вы не устали? Здесь все авиационный сайт сайт а лента.ру. Лучше меньше сообщений - но эксклюзивные.


Извините пожалуйста за надоедливость. Часть форумчан нажимает на кнопку "Like" и я понимаю, что вкусы у всех разные кому то нравится, а кому то нет. Здесь вроде как новостная лента. Я не лезу со своей хренью в раздел "Матчасть", где серьёзные дядьки трут серьёзные темы.
Лучший Ваш ответ на мою "хрень" будут выложенные "эксклюзивные материалы" и я с удовольствием кину их своим друзьям по ленте в Твиттере. И поучусь заодно искать эксклюзивные материалы. 
С уважением!

----------


## An-Z

Тут не новостная лента, а скорее тема для обсуждения происходящего в Сирии с авиационным уклоном, репост сообщений с твиттера никак её информативнее не делает, а скорее захламляет, и уж всяко новостями не является.
По поводу сообщений на различных языках, то в правилах форума прописано, как стоит поступать при желании запостить фразу на нерусском языке

----------


## lindr

Тут тоже вполне серьезные темы есть, например:

- логистика поставок ГСМ и боеприпасов для АГ в Сирии

- вопросы взаимодействия с ВВС других стран

- выбор целей (можно и ли Нусру и ИФ нам бомбить, они вроде как не ИГИЛ)

А участвовать в обсуждениях типа: " о какой клевый самолет засняли, зацените" желания как-то нет...

----------


## Fencer

> Я не лезу со своей хренью в раздел "Матчасть", где серьёзные дядьки трут серьёзные темы.


Вообще на этом сайте общаются по большей части любители истории советской/российской военной авиации...

----------


## KURYER

> Тут не новостная лента, а скорее тема для обсуждения происходящего в Сирии с авиационным уклоном, репост сообщений с твиттера никак её информативнее не делает, а скорее захламляет, и уж всяко новостями не является.


Уважаемый модератор! Но в ленте по этой теме особо обсуждений не наблюдалось и я, видимо, опрометчиво решил разбавить её фотографиями и сведениями из разных источников.

----------


## ZHeN

у меня такой вопрос (может, кто-нибудь в курсе ?)
разведчики ВВС РФ, которые потенциально могут быть задействованы в Сирии, - Ил-20М/БПЛА Орлан/Су-24МР - имеют в составе БРЭО лазерные целеуказатели ? для бомб/УРов с ЛГСН ?

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/stat...97766953492480

----------


## Djoker

Видео из аэропорта в Латакии - Юрий Лямин

----------


## KURYER

Пара СУ-34, Сирия.

А чем они вооружены?
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## maxik

> Пара СУ-34, Сирия.
> 
> А чем они вооружены?
> ИСТОЧНИК


Царь бомба! http://chushkin.com/img/lj/2011_12_22/0082.jpg

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот фото побольше... Вроде как снято в Моздоке.



KURYER - они вооружены подвесным топливным баком.

----------


## Djoker

> А чем они вооружены?


Вооружены подвесным баком ПТБ-3000.  :Smile:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> Вот фото побольше... Вроде как снято в Моздоке.
> KURYER - они вооружены подвесным топливным баком.


Спасибо, Дмитрий! Скорее всего Вы правы, т.к. фото "сирийских" СУ-30СМ с полной нагрузкой.

----------


## Иваныч

Следует отметить, что в Вашингтоне сохраняются вопросы о направленности действий России в Сирии. Американские аналитики не понимают конечных целей этой активности и ее масштаба. Данные спецслужб США, которые они в основном получили от аравийских монархий о готовности Москвы сдать режим Асада, оказались дезинформацией. Тем более что Москва официально предупредила ИКАО о том, что в прибрежных районах Сирии в скором времени начнутся военно-морские учения и гарантий того, что часть их участников не останется в Тартусе или Латакии, никто дать не может и давать не будет.

На чем концентрирует внимание Запад в связи с усилением военной активности, в том числе ВТС, между Россией и Сирией? Это переброска БТР новых модификаций, БЛА (разведывательных и ударных), стрелкового оружия, РПГ и грузовиков «Урал». В Латакии высадились с десантных судов морские пехотинцы, которые охраняли груз, скорее всего передвижные системы ПВО. Спутниковая съемка американской разведки отметила инженерные работы в районе аэродрома Басиль Асад в Латакии, на который осуществляются полеты военно-транспортной авиации России. По оценкам американцев, там строится военная база: возведен пункт управления воздушным движением, расширяется взлетная полоса, выстроены жилые помещения. Строятся две вертолетные площадки. Земляные работы идут по всей длине взлетной полосы. Аэродром вскоре сможет принимать тяжелые транспортники.

Из Севастополя через Босфор на Сирию прошли два больших десантных корабля и судно поддержки. Американцы утверждают, что российское военное присутствие отмечено и в других частях Сирии, включая провинции Латакия, Хомс (там военную базу строит Иран) и Дамаск. Появились российские советники (возможно, автономное подразделение планирования) в военно-морской академии в Латакии. В Тартусе усилены личным составом подразделения морской пехоты: 810 и 336-я гвардейская бригады
Подробнее: Ставка больше, чем Асад | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

Познавательное от шахматиста Б.Рожина : 

"Контуры коалиции

 

Судя по последовавшим за переговоры комментариям, общение между РФ и США на тему продолжения войны против Халифата будет продолжено, несмотря на то, что основной вопрос - судьба Башара Асада так и не получил разрешения. Позиции сторон здесь диаметрально полярны и США продолжают идти на принцип с требованиями ухода Асада любой ценой. При такой позиции крайне трудно сформировать общую коалицию с единой стратегией и общими взглядами на происходящее в Сирии и Ираке. Собственно, было бы наивность думать, что столько стран со столь разными целями можно легко свести к общему знаменателю превратит ближневосточную кровавую кашу в структурный конфликт ВСЕ vs. Халифат.

Конечно, если бы Запад пошел на смягчение позиции по Асаду, все было бы проще, но политические и идеологические соображения этому явно препятствуют. За 4 года из Асада слепили образ "Гитлер сегодня" и тут даже психологически трудно признать, что США были неправы и совершили катастрофическую ошибку. Инерция предшествующей политики заставляет продолжать тупиковый курс в надежде, что через энное кол-во лет Асада все же додаят и то, при появлении второй коалиции, эта перспектива отодвигается на неопределенное время.

На данный момент в противовес американской коалиции (включающей в себя США, Канаду, страны НАТО, Японию, Австралию, Турцию и монархии Персидского залива + ряд других стран), куда РФ приглашали как младшего союзника (чуть ранее такое же предложение получил и отверг Иран), может сформироваться коалиция в составе:

1. Россия
2. Китай
3. Иран
4. Сирия (законное сирийское правительство)
5. Сирийские курды (плюс возможно часть иракских курдов)
6. Хэзбалла
7. Ирак (в зависимости от того, допустят ли это американцы).
8. Теоретически возможно участие некоторых стран ОДКБ.

Судя по сделанным заявлениям, РФ, Китай и Иран будут выступать спонсорами коалиции, предоставляя оружие, поддержку с воздуха, данные технической и спутниковой разведки, военных советников и специалистов. Основная тяжесть наземных сражений как и прежде будет лежать на армии Асада, боевиках Хэзбаллы, курдских ополченцах, шиитских ополченцах в Ираке и Иракской армии. По сути это калька с американской модели участия в войне на территории Сирии и Ирака.
Главная же разница состоит в целях коалиций, так как предполагается, что будет организовано координированное наступление с нескольких направлений на границы Халифата. При активном подключении Китая и Ирана, это будет нетрудно обеспечить. Сейчас идет экстренная военная накачка Сирии. Вчера появились сообщения, что в Сирию переброшено еще 6 самолетов ВВС РФ (утверждают, что Су-34).

Так же отмечают продолжение рейсов в Латакию через территорию Ирана и Ирака. Указанные Су-34 вылетели с аэродрома в Моздоке и вместе с Ту-154 перелетели в Сирию.

И тут для США встает серьезная проблема - в случае даже локальных оперативных успехов новой коалиции в Сирии или Ираке, ущербность возглавляемой США коалиции будет весьма очевидна - будет действовать элементарное сравнение - они бомбили более года и практически ничего не добились, пришли РФ, Китай и Иран и вот, пошли победы. Можете себе представить, какой вой подымется среди ястребов в Вашингтоне, которые и так постоянно обвиняют Обама во внешнеполитической импотенции и отсутствии "стальных яиц".
Китайский авианосец в Средиземном море надо понимать тоже стал неприятным сюрпризом.
Степень военного вовлечения Китая в этот конфликт пока что остается умозрительной.

Такое разделение с одной стороны покажет глубину пропасти в отношениях между США и РФ, а с другой покажет, что единоличная гегемония действительно подошла к концу и в мире уже независимо от позиции Вашингтона формируется реальный, а не бумажный,военно-политический альянс проводящий политику отличную от интересов США. В этом собственно главная проблема. То что Асад может уцелеть на данном этапе в Вашингтоне понимают и готовы ждать, рано или поздно ведь должен упасть при таких то усилиях, поэтому они бы и рады оставить все как есть. Но вот участие Асада в раскладах не связанных с легитимизацией со стороны Вашингтона, это конечно серьезный вызов и отсюда резко возникшее желание обсуждать это с Россией, которая пришла на руины ближневосточной политики Обамы и своими действиями бросает вызов мировому гегемону, да еще и находит поддержку у ряда крупных фрондеров вроде Китая и Ирана.
Поэтому конечно будут говорить и даже делать предложения, но тут как мне кажется без отхода США от позиции "Асад должен уйти и немедленно", шансы на компромисс довольно малы.

Что по этому поводу подумал "кролик" Халифат пока неизвестно, но не потому, что он был очень воспитанный, а в силу того, что Халифат уже и так объявил войну почти всем, кому мог и более озабочен реализацией своих амбициозных целей.

Как пишет издание Daily Express, группировка Исламское государство планирует к 2020 году взять под контроль Испанию, Китай, Ближний Восток и Северную Африку, чтобы завершить создание Халифата от Испании на западе до Китая на востоке. По приблизительным данным, террористическая организация ИГИЛ имеет в своих рядах до 50 000 членов и владеет почти 2 млрд. фунтов стерлингов наличными и активами, сообщает издание. Репортер BBC Эндрю Хоскен, который в своей новой книге, посвященной Исламскому государству, публикует карту будущего Халифата, говорит, что ИГИЛ хочет «захватить все, что, как они полагают, относится к исламскому миру». При этом «60 стран выступают против них, в том числе США и Россия, так что можно было бы подумать, что это очень маловероятно», отмечает Хоскен. Однако «они уже дестабилизировали Ирак и Сирию, они пытались дестабилизировать Саудовскую Аравию и Ливию и в последнее время они почти разрушили основную отрасль Туниса, туризм». Хоскен утверждает, что большая часть сторонников ИГИЛ, которые сейчас находятся в Ираке и Сирии, скорее всего, займутся созданием биологического и химического оружия. «Если бы у них было оружие массового уничтожения, они бы использовали его», - добавляет он. Автор рассказывает, как в 1996 году Абу Мусаба аль-Заркави, который основал ИГИЛ, описал семь шагов программы, которая приведет к победе экстремистов в 2020 году. Издание напоминает, что британский премьер Дэвид Кэмерон, который поддержал проведение воздушной операции против террористов, пока не может отправить сухопутные войска в Ирак и Сирию, чтобы покончить с ИГИЛ. Однако Хоскен предупреждает, что аль-Заркави «очень бы понравилось, если бы мы вторглись» - так как это будет идеальной почвой для «вербовки» в террористическую группировку. «Существует опасность, что мусульмане по всему миру будут призваны, чтобы присоединиться к Исламскому государству в борьбе против Запада, - считает журналист, - они думают, что множество мусульман во всем мире тогда увидят, что мусульмане атакованы, и присоединятся к Исламскому государству».

http://asialive.info/2015/09/plany_i...ya_388332.html - цинк

Некоторым кажется, что все это слишком амбициозно и оторвано от реальности, но как то быстро забывают, что еще до создания Халифата предупреждали, что такое государство может возникнуть и такие цели могут начать реализовывать.
Если на территории Сирии и Ирака Халифат устоит, то экспансия разумеется продолжится покуда хватит сил и ресурсов."

Контуры коалиции - Colonel Cassad



Офф- топично, но познавательно :

Нарыла - IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST

----------


## KURYER

Ми-24 над Латакией

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AC

Запрос:
Асад обратился к России за военной помощью - Газета.Ru | Новости

Ответ:
Совфед разрешил использовать российские войска в Сирии - Газета.Ru | Новости

----------


## KURYER

Россия примет участие лишь в воздушной компоненте операции против террористов в Сирии -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

:Cool: Россия просит США убрать самолёты американских ВВС из воздушного пространства Сирии (английский язык) -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Иваныч

Совет Федерации дал согласие на использование в Сирии только ВВС РФ
12:11

Fox News: Россия попросила самолеты США немедленно покинуть воздушное пространство Сирии

12:11

Россия станет единственной страной, которая примет участие в сирийской операции против (запрещенного в России) "Исламского государства" на законных основаниях, заявил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков. Он пояснил, что проведение подобных операций возможно только либо по резолюции СБ ООН, или по просьбе соответствующих легальных властей того или иного государства.

12:08

Основная задача задействования ВВС России в Сирии - это борьба с терроризмом и поддержка в этих усилиях легитимных властей страны, сообщил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков. "Основная задача - это борьба с терроризмом и поддержка легитимной власти Сирии в борьбе с терроризмом и экстремизмом", - сказал Песков, отвечая на вопрос, может ли Россия гарантировать, что удары ВВС РФ будут наноситься только по позициям (запрещенного в России) "Исламского государства".

11:46

Американское посольство в Москве сообщило, что президенты России и США Владимир Путин и Барак Обама договорились, что у государств есть общие интересы в Сирии (РИА "Новости")

11:45

Госсекретарь США Джон Керри заявил об изменении позиции США по президенту Сирии Башару Асаду. В интервью телеканалу, посвященном сотрудничеству России и США на Ближнем Востоке, Керри заявил, что Асад должен уйти с президентского поста в рамках «планомерного переходного периода». Отмечается, что таким образом госсекретарь признал изменение позиции Вашингтона , ранее требовавшего немедленной отставки Асада.

ЗЫ. Во время обеда в ОНН, Путину на подносе принесли телефон, кто мог звонить в такой момент Президенту РФ, что он ответил.
Теперь я знаю кто звонил Путину,.
Путину звонил Асад.

----------


## Иваныч

Российская радиоэлектронная разведка включается в подавление ИГИЛ в Ираке. Так эксперты расценили прибытие группы наших офицеров в Багдад для службы в «координационном центре», который создали Россия, Иран, Ирак и Сирия. Одновременно объявлено о первых воздушных ударах по столице «халифата», сирийской Ракке, для которых использовались данные российских спутников.
 ВЗГЛЯД / Россия подключилась к борьбе с ИГИЛ в Ираке

----------


## OKA

Первые лица РФ приняли решения : 

"МОСКВА, 30 сен — РИА Новости. Участие ВВС России в военной операции против "Исламского государства" (ИГ) может принести намного больше результатов, чем действия ВВС США и других стран, считает президент Международной ассоциации ветеранов подразделения антитеррора "Альфа" Сергей Гончаров.

Ранее в среду Совет Федерации по обращению Владимира Путина выдал санкцию на использование Вооруженных сил РФ за рубежом. С просьбой о военной помощи к России обратился президент Сирии Башар Асад.

По словам главы администрации Кремля Сергея Иванова, речь идет исключительно об операции ВВС РФ, использование военнослужащих в наземных операциях исключено.

"Возможности участия наших Сухопутных сил я не вижу. Я уверен, что наша авиация способна сделать больше, чем сделали американцы, французы и все остальные. Те показатели, которые демонстрируют наши летчики, дают основания утверждать, что мы способны наносить удары точнее и мощнее, чем та коалиция, которая бомбит то свадьбу, то похороны", — заявил Гончаров в беседе с РИА Новости.

Он напомнил, что у авиации РФ есть большой опыт подобных операций, в частности в Афганистане.

"Самое главное, я считаю, что наша разведка располагает достаточными разведданными для того, чтобы определить нахождение террористов", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По словам Иванова, сенаторы единогласно проголосовали за использование ВС РФ за рубежом, и Россия в среду проинформирует всех партнеров о принятом решении."

Ветеран "Альфы": ВВС РФ способны бороться с ИГ эффективнее коалиции | РИА Новости


Из официального источника :

"Россия - единственная страна, которая будет применять свои вооруженные силы в Сирии для борьбы с "ИГ" на законной основе. Об этом заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков.

Напомним, что сегодня глава государства обратился в Совет Федерации за разрешением использовать вооруженные силы за рубежом. Совфед дал единогласное согласие. Речь идет об операции военно-воздушных сил в Сирии по просьбе президента этой страны Башара Асада.

Использовать вооруженные силы на территории третьей страны можно либо по резолюции СБ ООН, либо по просьбе легитимного руководства этого государства. "В данном случае Россия будет фактически единственной страной, которая будет осуществлять эту операцию на легитимной основе, а именно по просьбе легитимного президента Сирии", - подчеркнул пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков. Он также напомнил журналистам, что абсолютно исчерпывающие разъяснения уже дал руководитель кремлевской администрации Сергей Иванов.

Специального обращения к нации Владимир Путин не планирует. "Будем пока смотреть, какие будут информационные поводы для этого", - заметил его пресс-секретарь.

На вопрос, когда начнутся авиаудары, или - возможно - они уже начались, представитель Кремля пояснил, что это специфическая информация, поэтому на вопрос он ответить не может. "Пока вся информация, которая могла быть предоставлена, была предоставлена главой администрации президента", - повторил он.

Когда журналисты поинтересовались, предупредил ли Владимир Путин американского коллегу Барака Обаму о начале авиаударов по Сирии, пресс-секретарь российского президента предложил внимательно прочитать заявление Иванова.

Глава государства решил обратиться в Совет Федерации за разрешением, а не воспользовался правом самостоятельно принять это решение, удивились некоторые представители СМИ. "В данном случае президент руководствовался Конституцией", - пояснил Песков.

Иностранные журналисты поинтересовались, гарантирует ли Россия, что удары будут только по позициям ИГ или же возможны по другим противникам. "Кто еще в Сирии представляет угрозу для единства страны, для законной власти, для президента и вооруженных сил?" - ответил вопросом на вопрос пресс-секретарь главы государства.

"Сирийская оппозиция", - настаивал собеседник. "Они отдельно воюют? Отдельно противостоят сирийским вооруженным силам или совместно с "ИГ"? - спросил Песков и подчеркнул: - Безусловно, речь идет о борьбе с терроризмом". "Основная задача - это борьба с терроризмом и поддержка легитимной власти Сирии в борьбе с террористам и экстремистами", - заключил он."

Кремль: ВС РФ будут действовать в Сирии на законной основе — Кира Латухина — Российская газета

----------


## KURYER

Пара Су-24 над Аль-Латамнех (рядом с городом Хама)

ИСТОЧНИК
Видео пары СУ-25
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yA9PDiI8RoE

----------


## KURYER

Из Твиттера Евгения Поддубного (военкора Вести в Сирии):
"..ВВС Сирии вполне вольно чувствуют себя в небе если речь не идет о полетах у границ с Турцией и Израилем Современных средств ПВО у ИГИЛ нет. В Сирии в основном действуют МИГ-23 и МИГ-21. Старые самолеты не способны наносить точные удары. Ночью местные ВВС не эффективны. А вот вертолеты применяются очень осторожно. Летают на высоте более 3500 метров. Пилоты квалифицированные, но техника старая..."
И там же: "...Первый удар, но официального подтверждения МО РФ пока нет..." и ссылка на CNN-> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Российские бомбардировщики впервые нанесли авиаудары по целям в Сирии - CNN



Вашингтон. 30 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские боевые самолеты, базирующиеся на авиабазе в сирийском городе Латакия, нанесли первые авиаудары по воюющим с правительственными войсками боевикам в Сирии, сообщил в среду телеканал "Си-Эн-Эн", ссылаясь на высокопоставленных американских представителей.

Эту информацию подтвердил курдский новостной канал Slemani Times. По его данным, два российских фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24 нанесли в среду после полудня авиаудары по позициям боевиков в районе города Хама, расположенного в 213 км к северу от Дамаска.

----------


## KURYER

Видео последствий удара российских ВВС по н.п. Биса (Сирия):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nVE7U9...ature=youtu.be
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Шойгу проинформировал коллег из ОДКБ, что самолеты наносят удары по военной технике, узлам связи, транспортным средствам, складам оружия



Москва. 30 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российская авиация приступила к проведению воздушной операции в Сирии, наносит точечные удары по наземным целям боевиков ИГИЛ, сообщил "Интерфаксу" официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В соответствии с решением Верховного Главнокомандующего Вооруженными Силами РФ Владимира Путина самолеты российских Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) сегодня приступили к проведению воздушной операции с нанесением точечных ударов по наземным целям террористов группировки ИГИЛ на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики", - сказал он.

"Министр обороны Российской Федерации генерал армии Сергей Шойгу проинформировал своих коллег по ОДКБ о том, что в ходе воздушной операции в Сирии, самолеты российских ВКС наносят удары по военной технике, узлам связи, транспортным средствам, складам оружия, боеприпасов и горюче-смазочных материалов, принадлежащих террористам ИГИЛ" ", - сказал И.Конашенков.

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 30 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. США и их партнеры по коалиции не планируют вносить изменения в планы своих боевых вылетов для нанесения ударов по террористической группировке "Исламское государство" (ИГ), невзирая на начатую Россией операцию в Сирии.

Об этом заявил начальник пресс-службы госдепартамента США Джон Кирби.

В среду самолеты Воздушно-космических сил РФ приступили к нанесению точечных ударов по позициям запрещенной в России террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) на территории Сирии..."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Госдеп: США и их партнеры не намерены менять планы боевых вылетов над Сирией и Ираком

----------


## Panda-9

> Видео последствий удара российских ВВС по н.п. Биса (Сирия):
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nVE7U9...ature=youtu.be


Из чего следует, что это удар российских ВВС?

----------


## KURYER

BBC опубликовал свою версию карты авиаударов по Сирии -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## sparrow

Видео авиаударов в Сирии от Минобороны России https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=4&v=hiA0JUdWR6M
http://stat.function.mil.ru/news_pag...2059172@egNews

----------


## Djoker

> Видео авиаударов в Сирии от Минобороны России https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=4&v=hiA0JUdWR6M
> Российская авиационная группа, размещенная на сирийском аэродроме «Хмеймим», нанесла первые точечные удары по объектам международной террористической организации ИГИЛ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации






Точность, конечно, так себе.  :Confused:  
А с чего снимали? Су-24М "Гефест"?

----------


## KURYER

Официальное заявление МО РФ и видео нанесения ударов по ИГИЛ в Сирии -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## sparrow

Думаю снимали с беспилотника, который висел над целью, а удар похоже неуправляемыми боеприпасами.

----------


## Djoker

Подсказывают: первая цель:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Похоже, совсем не ИГИЛ...  :Confused:

----------


## KURYER

> Точность, конечно, так себе.  
> А с чего снимали? Су-24М "Гефест"?


Вы, вероятно, правы есть ещё один видеоИСТОЧНИК нанесения удара СУ-24 по ИГИЛ. Но, СУ-24 состоят на вооружении и ВВС Сирии, так что это могли и они нанести удар.

----------


## KURYER

> Подсказывают: первая цель:
> Похоже, совсем не ИГИЛ...


Там сейчас откровенная махновщина:

Судя по карте нанесли удар недалеко от Хама на спорной территории.

----------


## sparrow

Принцип выбора целей озвучил представитель Генштаба России - цели выбираются в сотрудничестве с сирийской стороной, т.е. представители Сирийской армии выдают свои разведданные и пожелания, российской стороной производится доразведка и наносится удар. Все логично, авиация действует в интересах сухопутных сил и для уничтожения важных объектов инфраструктуры противника.

----------


## Let_nab

> Точность, конечно, так себе.  
> А с чего снимали? Су-24М "Гефест"?


Похоже что попали в -

----------


## Иваныч

Многие активно обсуждающие на профильных сетевых ресурсах пользователи сходятся во мнении, что, например, на этом скрине из видео заметен значительный промах одним из боеприпасов, попавшим в поле, достаточно далеко от зданий

Однако, на самом деле, удары осуществлялись по подземным укреплениям. И то, что многие ошибочно принимают за попадание боеприпасов, или их осколков, или их кассетного БО по пустынным полям, является следами прямого попадания в подземный бункер, входы которого отмечены жёлтой линией. А, отмеченные красными линиями "фонтанчики" - не следы осколков, а вырвавшиеся из под земли по многочисленным ходам взрывные газы, после подрыва крупного проникающего боеприпаса непосредственно в системе пещер и бункеров под землёй

----------


## An-Z

> .... Однако, на самом деле, удары осуществлялись по подземным укреплениям. ..


Первая картинка это не подтверждает

----------


## Djoker

Чей борт?

----------


## ZHeN

и что у него под крылом помимо ПТБ ?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Чей борт?



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Оба борта Шагольские?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ОБУ

Похоже на АБ-250

----------


## KURYER

> и что у него под крылом помимо ПТБ ?


Что видно в репортаже:

----------


## KURYER

Российские ВВС нанесли удар по н.п. Кафр-Наби


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Видео с ночных ударов. : sandrermakoff

----------


## Иваныч

> Первая картинка это не подтверждает


У меня был случай. Удар наносился в районе Герата, взрывов оказалось на один больше, чем было сброшено бомб в заходе.
По силе визуально, все взрыве были примерно одинаковые.

----------


## An-Z

Бывает..Просто на первом кадре ясно видимые шапки наземных взрывов, то что они наземные видно и по дальнейшим кадрам, как взрывная волна подняла пыль в округе.. А вот второй сюжет показывает применение скорей всего БетАБов, которые рвались глубоко в грунте, что снаружи выглядит не так эффектно...

----------


## Иваныч

В сообщении на сайте Минобороны уточняется, что российская авиационная группа, которая нанесла первые точечные удары по объектам международной террористической организации "ИГ", размещается на сирийском аэродроме "Хмеймим". В настоящее время самолеты проходят техническое обслуживание и подготовку к выполнению полетов в соответствии с боевым заданием.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Иваныч

> Бывает..Просто на первом кадре ясно видимые шапки наземных взрывов, то что они наземные видно и по дальнейшим кадрам, как взрывная волна подняла пыль в округе.. А вот второй сюжет показывает применение скорей всего БетАБов, которые рвались глубоко в грунте, что снаружи выглядит не так эффектно...


БЕТАБы применял, тоже в районе Герата, за неимением других боеприпасов, особой разницы не заметил.
Возможно, просто не помню, какое время устанавливали на взрывателе, но воздушные наводчики, которые жили с нами в одном модуле, рассказали, что к их удивлению, вдруг повылезало более 1500 народу. Цифра с их слов, но при применение обычных боеприпасов, такого не наблюдалось.
Возможно применяемые боеприпасы в Сирии, были объёмного взрыв, а не для разрушения ВПП, которые применяли мы.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

ВКС России в ночь на четверг нанесли удары еще по четырем объектам "Исламского государства" - Минобороны РФ
ИСТОЧНИК
Плюс две карты мест нанесения ударов от коллег из НАТО

----------


## An-Z

> ..Возможно применяемые боеприпасы в Сирии, были объёмного взрыв, а не для разрушения ВПП, которые применяли мы.


ОДАБами ВПП не разрушают..




> От бетабов большие воронки остаются, естественно если взрыватель на малое замедление установлен.


А если на максимальное заглубление?

----------


## KURYER

Вот, что сообщил Конашенков по оружию: Штаб ИГ уничтожен фугасной бомбой -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> 


Приморско-Ахтарск...

----------


## KURYER

Су-34 (!!!) нанесли новые удары по инфраструктуре ИГИЛ на территории Сирии - Минобороны РФ
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## TapAc

Я правильно понимаю, используют Су-34 первых серий (ну те что в строю)?
Более новыми машинами решили не рисковать?

----------


## KURYER

Во всех ТВ репортажах отсутствуют в кадре СУ-30СМ или я невнимательно смотрел?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> 


Баки на месте. Это больше на "подарочки" похоже.

----------


## Panda-9

> Во всех ТВ репортажах отсутствуют в кадре СУ-30СМ или я невнимательно смотрел?


Невнимательно. См. Сирийский кризис

----------


## AC

> 


Балтиморские...

----------


## AC

> Уже КАБы появились


А что это за КАБ?.. Какой тип??? На моем мониторе ни фига разглядеть не получается -- все смазано как-то выходит...  :Frown:

----------


## Иваныч

> ОДАБами ВПП не разрушают..
> 
> 
> 
> А если на максимальное заглубление?


Понятно, что ОДАБ не для ВПП. 
Американская бомба, её ещё называют- "матерью" всех бомб, объёмная.
Сделана для разрушения глубоких бункеров.
С её помощью был разрушен бункер Садама в Багдаде,
вот я и подумал, может и у нас есть подобны боеприпасые.

----------


## KURYER

> Не Т, и не Л.


Тогда получается "С"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Во всех ТВ репортажах отсутствуют в кадре СУ-30СМ или я невнимательно смотрел?


в репортаже про Су-34 на 0:36 на заднем плане видно пару

----------


## lindr

> А что это за КАБ?.. Какой тип??? На моем мониторе ни фига разглядеть не получается -- все смазано как-то выходит...


ЭСка похоже, как раз серия пошла.

----------


## KURYER

> Это не Т и не Л. Про остальное я хз.


Получается что "С"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Приморско-Ахтарские Су-25УБ:

----------


## OKA

Сирийский кризис
Сирийский кризис

Справедливо замечено в каментах к этим роликам :

"Ого, какие красивые литаки прилетели...в Сирию... теперь будут бесплатно раздавать подарки бородатым детям"))

"МОСКВА, 1 окт — РИА Новости. Саудовская Аравия требует остановить авиаудары российских ВВС в Сирии, цитирует телеканал "Аль-Арабия" постоянного представителя страны при ООН Абдаллу аль-Муаллими.

"Мы требуем, чтобы она (операция РФ) была остановлена немедленно и не повторялась", — цитирует постпреда агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на телеканал.

Аль-Муаллими заявил, выступая на Генассамблее ООН, что Саудовская Аравия обеспокоена действиями РФ в Сирии, передает телеканал.

Россия начала авиаудары по позициям радикальной группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) в Сирии в ответ на просьбу президента этой страны Башара Асада. При этом коалиция во главе с США, в которую входит Саудовская Аравия, наносит удары по позициям ИГ в Сирии с сентября 2014 года в обход"

http://ria.ru/arab_riot/20151001/1294432963.html

Задеты интересы страны с названием правящего клана.


"Авиаудары в Сирии должны быть направлены только на ИГ - Олланд 01.10.2015 22:04:42

       Париж. 1 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Президент Франции Франсуа Олланд убежден, что только исламисты из ИГ должны быть целью авиаударов в Сирии, а не какие-либо другие группировки, сообщают в четверг французские СМИ.
       По мнению президента, необходимо убедиться в том, что "удары, неважно, кто их наносит, нацеливаются на ИГ, а не другие группировки".
       Как сообщалось, в пятницу в Париже пройдет встреча лидеров "нормандской четверки". Кроме того, ожидается, что Ф.Олланд и президент России Владимир Путин встретятся в Париже, чтобы обсудить сирийский кризис."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=391085

"ВВС РФ будут наиболее эффективны в Сирии, если будут наносить удары именно по ИГ - Пентагон 01.10.2015 21:48:59

       Вашингтон. 1 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Пентагоне исходят из того, что ВВС РФ в Сирии принесут больше всего пользы, если будут наносить удары именно по террористам из ИГ, заявил в четверг представитель оборонного ведомства США Питер Кук.
       "Борьба против ИГ стало бы наиболее полезным вкладом российских сил", - сказал он на брифинге в Вашингтоне.
       Говоря об уже состоявшихся российских авиаударах, П.Кук пояснил, что у американской стороны на данный момент "есть понимание того, где именно были нанесены удары". При этом в Вашингтоне пока нет достаточных данных о последствиях ударов, а также - о том, какие цели российская сторона преследовала, нанося тот или иной удар.
       П.Кук добавил, что с точки зрения США российские военные "не бьют по ИГ таким образом, который был бы наиболее полезным".

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=391082

Т.н. "партнёры" сильно переживают за "своих" террористов типа нусры. Асад им как кость в глотке.



"МОСКВА, 1 окт — РИА Новости. Премьер-министр Ирака Хайдер аль-Абади приветствовал бы российскую воздушную операцию в Ираке.

"Путин сказал мне, что Россия борется с ИГ в Сирии, и я ему верю. Я открыт к авиаударам ВВС России против ИГ в Ираке", — цитирует телеканал France 24 аль-Абади в своем микроблоге в Twitter.

Как сообщает агентство Рейтер, премьер Ирака пока не обсуждал возможность участия РФ в воздушной операции в Ираке с Путиным.

"Еще нет", — заявил аль-Абади, отвечая на вопрос телеканала о том, обсуждал ли он с российской стороной возможность проведения воздушной операции в Ираке. "Это возможно. Если нам поступит предложение, мы рассмотрим его, и я его поддержу", — приводит слова аль-Абади агентство Рейтер.

Ранее директор департамента по вопросам новых вызовов и угроз МИД РФ Илья Рогачев заявил РИА Новости, что если иракские власти обратятся к России с просьбой о проведении операции ВВС РФ против радикальной группировки "Исламское государство" на территории Ирака, Москва оценит политическую и военную целесообразность осуществления подобных мер."

http://ria.ru/world/20151001/1294694632.html

----------


## KURYER

Мне одному показалось в этих видео, что регистрационные знаки на хвостах СУ-24М2 закрашены, а на СУ-34 нет?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Z9xPae5rtgw
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxbpGO...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OKA

> Мне одному показалось в этих видео, что регистрационные знаки на хвостах СУ-24М2 закрашены, а на СУ-34 нет?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Z9xPae5rtgw
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxbpGO...ature=youtu.be


На 0.32 , 1.08 , 1.22, 1.52 и др. тоже не видно :
Сирийский кризис

http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=82&v=5eOqEjg1-CY

Ну и правильно)) "Усы лапы и хвост- вот мои документы"))

----------


## stream

Вторые сутки российской военной операции в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## stream

> Мне одному показалось в этих видео, что регистрационные знаки на хвостах СУ-24М2 закрашены, а на СУ-34 нет?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Z9xPae5rtgw
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxbpGO...ature=youtu.be


Откуда инфа по Су-24М2, пока засветились только Гефесты?

----------


## KURYER

> Откуда инфа по Су-24М2, пока засветились только Гефесты?


Ошибся! А по существу вопроса, что думаете?

----------


## OKA

"Касательно возможностей ПВО Халифата и других исламистских группировок, с которыми авиация РФ может столкнуться в ходе войны на Сирийском ТВД.
Достоверно неизвестно ни кол-во средств ПВО, ни полная номенклатура доступных вооружений. Есть мнение, что даже разведки участников войны полных данных на этот счет могут не иметь.
Практика действий сирийской, турецкой и американской авиации показывает, что как таковой системы ПВО у Халифата нет, есть возможность где-то подловить зазевавшего пилота (как это произошло с иорданским истребителем или скажем пилотами вертолетов сирийской и иракской армий) или просто пострелять в пролетающие самолеты, но о системной обороне речь не идет, поэтому так много желающих бомбить Халифат - риск словить ответку в воздухе минимален и большая часть ответного огня на налеты бомбардировщиков и штурмовиков выглядит примерно так..."

Познавательный обзор с фото, видео и каментами здесь :

 

С чем столкнется российская авиация - Colonel Cassad


"АНКАРА, 2 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Жаров/. Турция, США, Германия, Великобритания, Франция, Катар и Саудовская Аравия призвали Россию прекратить военно-воздушную операцию в Сирии.

Об этом говорится в обнародованной турецким МИД совместной декларации.

"Мы выражаем глубокую обеспокоенность в связи с наращиванием военного присутствия России в Сирии", - отмечается в ней.

В документе утверждается, что "эти действия приведут к дальнейшей эскалации и подстегнут экстремизм и радикализацию" в регионе.

Как сообщали в Минобороны, в дневное время российская авиация нанесла удары по восьми объектам террористов, ночью - еще по четырем. В частности, по данным военного ведомства, были уничтожены штаб боевиков у города Идлиб, завод по изготовлению взрывчатки и боеприпасов севернее города Хомс и ряд других целей."

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2310643

Зашипело кубло)) Сирийский кризис

----------


## AC

Вчерашнее от РИА "Новости":
Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## AC

> Оба борта Шагольские?


А вообще надо тщательнЕЕ читать региональные СМИ -- там же у них под боком всё и на глазах:
Бомбардировщики с «Шагола» примут участие в военной операции в Сирии

"...Летчики военной авиабазы «Шагол» (в/ч 69806, расположена в Челябинской области, входит в Центральный военный округ) примут участие в военной операции России против террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии, сообщил Znak.com источник в Минобороны РФ. О деталях наш собеседник говорить отказался. Тем временем источники в военных кругах Челябинска говорят, что военные «Шагола» уже вылетели в направлении Сирии. А *простые жители отмечают, что с начала этой недели над Челябинском не летают бомбардировщики Су-24*, на шум которых горожане постоянно жалуются. Официально в Центральном военном округе ситуацию не комментируют...".
 :Cool:

----------


## Иваныч

> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Турция и шесть стран в совместном заявлении выразили обеспокоенность действиями РФ в Сирии[/url]
> 
> Зашипело кубло)) Сирийский кризис


Вот всплыли руководители мирового терроризма.

----------


## TapAc

> Вот всплыли руководители мирового терроризма.


Заерзали с*ки, значит всё правильно делаем..

----------


## KURYER

Официальное заявление МО России и видео ударов по ИГИЛ -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Летчики военной авиабазы «Шагол» (в/ч 69806, расположена в Челябинской области, входит в Центральный военный округ) примут участие в военной операции России против террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии


Да и без их подсказок было ясно. Летали строем за Ил-76 в начале сентября, а на фото и видео 100% наши аппараты. Я их уже на ощупь отличу, столько раз их видел. А что до полётов над Че - летают, да ещё как. Когда моряков Су-30СМ снимал вылет, убедился, что сухарей там ещё много, газовали как черти. Горожане выли из-за учений, когда со всей страны слетелись.

----------


## OKA

Несколько фото быта базы в Латакии : 

https://instagram.com/sashakots/

----------


## KURYER

Фоторепортаж от агенства РИА Новости об авиабазе в Латакии -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Иваныч

США задумались о силовом ответе на российские удары по повстанцам в Сирии 

Андрей Кузнецов 

_В Пентагоне ведутся дискуссии об использовании военной силы для защиты сирийских повстанцев, обученных США, в случае нанесения по ним ударов российскими ВВС. Россию обвиняют в бомбардировках противников президента Асада.

Военное руководство США рассматривает риски использования силы в ответ на бомбардировки российской авиацией сирийских повстанцев, пользующихся американской поддержкой, заявили AP источники в Вашингтоне. Они говорили на условиях анонимности, поскольку не были уполномочены публично обсуждать эти вопросы.

По словам собеседников агентства, в Пентагоне и Объединенном комитете начальников штабов взвешивают возможные юридические и политические последствия такого шага. В худшем случае попытка американских истребителей организовать воздушное прикрытие повстанцев от российских бомбардировок может привести к полномасштабной конфронтации с Россией, чего в Белом доме хотели бы избежать, отмечает AP.

Министр обороны США Эштон Картер отказался обсуждать этот вопрос, когда его спросили об этом, пишет агентство. Источники AP подтвердили, что силовой ответ рассматривался в ходе обсуждения реакции США на то, что пресс-секретарь Белого дома Джо Эрнест охарактеризовал как «неизбирательные военные операции против сирийской оппозиции» со стороны России.

В четверг, 1 октября, источники в вашингтонской администрации рассказали The Wall Street Journal, что под авиаудары российских ВВС попали повстанцы из группировки, финансирование и обучение которой осуществляет ЦРУ. AP напоминает, что США ранее в этом году дали понять, что повстанцы, пользующиеся американской поддержкой, будут обеспечены воздушным прикрытием, в случае ударов по ним со стороны запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство» или сирийской армии._*Россия не принимает претензии Запада по поводу выбора целей для ударов в Сирии. Глава МИД России Сергей Лавров заявил госсекретарю Джону Керри, что «Россия отвечает за все цели» и потребовал предоставить доказательства того, что российские военные нанесли удары не по позициям ИГ.*

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб:







https://twitter.com/HadiAlabdallah/s...23384537673728

----------


## AC

> ...А что до полётов над Че - летают, да ещё как. Когда моряков Су-30СМ снимал вылет, убедился, что сухарей там ещё много, газовали как черти. Горожане выли из-за учений, когда со всей страны слетелись.


Ну после учений то конечно всё тишиной покажется...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

Латакия, Ми-24П с ПТУРами.


https://twitter.com/2Rook14/status/649931627259428864

----------


## KURYER

Репортаж корреспондентов Комсомольской Правды с авиабазы в Латакии -> ИСТОЧНИК
СУ-30СМ в кадр не попали.

----------


## Pilot

Российские корабли готовятся прикрывать с воздуха авиабазу под Латакией - источник



Санкт-Петербург. 2 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Корабли постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море начали отработку мер по противовоздушной обороне авиабазы под сирийским городом Латакия на приморском направлении, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в пятницу военный источник.

"Корабли оперативного соединения ВМФ во главе с ракетным крейсером "Москва", находящиеся в восточной части Средиземного моря, приступили к отработке задач противовоздушной обороны авиабазы под Латакией, где размещена российская авиагруппа", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, корабли соединения выполнили одиночные артиллерийские стрельбы по воздушным целям. "В ближайшие дни предстоят совместные учения корабельной группировки, в ходе которых предстоит выполнить главный эпизод - групповые стрельбы зенитным ракетным комплексом по воздушным целям совместно с сухопутными средствами ПВО. Цель учений - проверка эффективности системы прикрытия авиабазы под Латакией от ударов с воздуха", - сказал собеседник агентства

----------


## AC

Су-25СМ-76:
Видео: инженеры осматривают Су-25 перед вылетом на задание в Сирии: Видео: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Djoker

> Су-25СМ-76:
> Видео: инженеры осматривают Су-25 перед вылетом на задание в Сирии: Видео: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Спасибо! С б/н 25 разобрались...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-30?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Су-30?


Они. Узкие носы намекают. И балок хвостовых не видать.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## vasil

> Ну что, коллеги, поможем знатокам из Твиттера отгадать тип самолёта в сирийском небе ВИДЕО-ИСТОЧНИК
> ИЛ-20?


двигатели по звуку точно АИ, наши, родные, борт или АН-12 или Ил-18 в разведывательной модификации

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ил-18 в разведывательной модификации


Не Ан-12 по-любому, крыло не то, да и ширина фюзеляжа. Ил-22М, скорее всего. Уж больно белоснежный для разведосов Ил-20М.

----------


## Djoker

На видео с Су-25 хорошо видна маркировка ФАБ. Какого года бомбы?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## andrew_78

> Су-25СМ-76:
> Видео: инженеры осматривают Су-25 перед вылетом на задание в Сирии: Видео: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Уже успел б/н сменить... А 44-я спарка смотрю везде поспела: и на парад холодной московской весной слетать и осенью "на югах погреться". Вообще приятно осознавать, что наши техники и летчики могут обеспечить и выполнить и красивый проход над Красной Площадью и гостинцы по назначению раздать.

----------


## TapAc

> 


А зачем на Су-24 (в самом начале видео) звезду закрасили? Белый круг на её месте.

----------


## lindr

> На видео с Су-25 хорошо видна маркировка ФАБ. Какого года бомбы?


Вы не то видео прикрепили, на Су-25 другие были.

Год с другой стороны, выпускалась долго, возможно и сейчас выпускается. Таблица - характеристическое время падения к высоте сброса.

Похоже ФАБ-500М-54, противорикошетирующий на носу диск сбит.

----------


## lindr

> Видео: инженеры осматривают Су-25 перед вылетом на задание в Сирии: Видео: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


В кадре ОФАБ-250-270 выпуска завода №80 (Н.Новгород, 2013 год)

----------


## AndyK

> А 44-я спарка смотрю везде поспела: и на парад холодной московской весной слетать и осенью "на югах погреться"


В Москву то слетала, но в парадном расчете 9-ого ей пройти, увы, не довелось...

----------


## AndyK

> В кадре ОФАБ-250-270 выпуска завода №80 (Н.Новгород, 2013 год)


А калибр и шифр снаряжения закрашены (затерты)  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Про быт опять :

----------


## Pilot

> двигатели по звуку точно АИ, наши, родные, борт или АН-12 или Ил-18 в разведывательной модификации


Ан-22, он же Антей

----------


## lindr

> А калибр и шифр снаряжения закрашены (затерты)


Не затерты а на другой стороне  :Rolleyes:  на  одной - номинал, Тип ВВ, таблица ХВП, на другой завод, номер партии, год, год иногда шифруется.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ан-22, он же Антей


По крыльям больше на Ил-22 смахивает.

 А Ан-22 жырный в районе центроплана - гондолы шасси ибо.

----------


## KURYER

> Они. Узкие носы намекают. И балок хвостовых не видать.


СУ-30СМ над Идлибом:

ИСТОЧНИК
СУ-34:

ИСТОЧНИК
Карта ударов российских ВВС на 2 октября

Видео:
https://youtu.be/SmbDVZ40Np8

----------


## ooJSFoo

> По крыльям больше на Ил-22 смахивает.
> 
>  А Ан-22 жырный в районе центроплана - гондолы шасси ибо.


Более того, зачем отправит Ан-22 в Сирию...? Русланы хватят ;-) По-моему это Ил-20/22 от которого проводится воздушное наблюдение авиаударов...

----------


## stream

А Ан-22 жырный в районе центроплана - гондолы шасси ибо.

...и два киля

----------


## Иваныч

Шесть русских многоцелевых Су-30СМ предотвратили полет израильских истребителей McDonnell Douglas F-15 к побережью Сирии. (Заходить лучше с хрома - текст на французком...) https://strategika51.wordpress.com/2...15-israeliens/

----------


## KURYER

> Шесть русских многоцелевых Су-30СМ предотвратили полет израильских истребителей McDonnell Douglas F-15 к побережью Сирии.


Су-30СМ уже 6 ??? Кстати самолёты радиоэлектронного наблюдения ВВС Израиля каждую ночь курсируют вдоль побережья Сирии (не могу скрин найти с FR-24).
Вот ещё один хозяин ИГИЛ нашёлся:



> Британский министр обороны Майкл Фэллон заявил, что российская военная операция "осложняет" сирийский кризис и Великобритания может начать собственные авиаудары по позициям боевиков радикальной группировки "Исламское государство" в Сирии. Глава минобороны Великобритании заявил, что большинство авиаударов российских воздушно-космических сил в Сирии не нацелены на позиции ИГ. "Мы проводим анализ того, где наносятся удары, каждое утро… Большинство из них вовсе не направлены против ИГ", — заявил министр и добавил, что по его данным, часть ударов нацелена на Свободную сирийскую армию, которая воюет с правительственными силами.


ИСТОЧНИК
МИГ-23 сирийских ВВС наносят удар по позициям ИГ в пригороде Дамаска

ВИДЕОИСТОЧНИК

----------


## vasil

> Более того, зачем отправит Ан-22 в Сирию...? Русланы хватят ;-) По-моему это Ил-20/22 от которого проводится воздушное наблюдение авиаударов...


в отличие от того мутного видео точно он, и шлейфовая антенна что ли под фюзеляжем...

----------


## FLOGGER

> По крыльям больше на Ил-22 смахивает.


Так здесь никто и не спорит, это какой-то из Ил-18-х(его модификаций). Это и по номеру видно:75 - это Ил-18-е.

----------


## stream

Cводка о действиях ВКС России в Сирии 2 октября - bmpd
В районе ЭЛЬ-ЛАТАМНА, провинция ХАМА, бомбардировщиками Су-34 с корректируемыми авиабомбами нанесен удар по заглубленному командному пункту боевиков. По данным объективного контроля, прямым попаданием авиабомбы пункт управления и его наземная инфраструктура полностью уничтожены.

----------


## Djoker

Поражение подземный укрытий из первого видео:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Российский пилот только что вернулся с задания. Здоровается с техником. Фото (с) Комсомольская правда









> Российский Су-30СМ приземлился после выполнения боевого задания. (С) Комсомольская правда




Спецкоры «Комсомолки» побывали на российской авиабазе в Сирии

----------


## Panda-9

На Су-30СМ №29 опознавательный знак закрашен, а надпись ВВС РОССИИ оставлена.

----------


## Djoker

> На Су-30СМ №29 опознавательный знак закрашен, а надпись ВВС РОССИИ оставлена.


Комедия.  :Rolleyes: 
Кстати, впервые на строевом СМе засветились контейнеры РЭБ.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Шесть русских многоцелевых Су-30СМ предотвратили полет израильских истребителей McDonnell Douglas F-15 к побережью Сирии. (Заходить лучше с хрома - текст на французком...)


Забористая трава. Напишу в редакцию, спрошу, где берут.

----------


## Djoker

Спецкоры «Комсомолки» побывали на российской авиабазе в Сирии

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> На Су-30СМ №29 опознавательный знак закрашен, а надпись ВВС РОССИИ оставлена.


Хорошее замечание. Сейчас западные Интернет эксперты совсем потерялись. Когда появились Су-24 с закрашенными номерами все решили, что после окончания операции эти Су-24 будут переданы сирийским ВВС. После "закрашенного" Су-30СМ теория рухнула ;-))))
Второй вопрос, который всех волнует: Зачем русские применяют двухместные учебно-боевые Су-25?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## TapAc

> Русские или наши?


Что за дешевый, провокационный вопрос? 

По Су-25 у/б - стандартная практика использования у/б для ознакомления с местностью, заданных районов планируемых ударов. В Афганистане, Чечне подобным образом использовался.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/MuradoRT

Звезды вернули:

----------


## Panda-9

> Звезды вернули:


Вот и правильно!;-) Я не успел задать тут вопрос, вообще какой смысл закрашивать ОЗ, если принадлежность машин определяется практически однозначно? Регистрационные - да, наверное, до поры до времени не надо бы их знать. Но ОЗ... Чего стесняться? - гордиться надо!
И что-то подумалось о мирном: моделистам со временем будет к чему руку приложить - и боевой камуфляж сподмалевками и закрасками, и боевое вооружение.

----------


## Djoker

Спецкоры "Комсомолки" сделали первые фото российских пилотов в Сирии

----------


## Panda-9

Заметьте, ВВС закрасили, РОССИИ оставили. Намек на ВКС?
Вообще, на этом этапе полный разнобой в маркировке.

----------


## Djoker

Из-за окраски кажется, что контейнеры РЭБ сняли с других истребителей:

----------


## KURYER

:Cool:  Джабха́т ан-Ну́сра подтверждает работу НАШИХ ВВС


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Вложение 66982
> Заметьте, ВВС закрасили, РОССИИ оставили. Намек на ВКС?
> Вообще, на этом этапе полный разнобой в маркировке.


Опа. Аппарат не шагольский. Морозовский 93808.

----------


## Djoker

> Опа. Аппарат не шагольский. Морозовский 93808.






А это тоже морозовский? Я его уже в Су-24М2 записал, из Хурбы.

----------


## stream

А это тоже морозовский? Я его уже в Су-24М2 записал, из Хурбы.
По признакам М2, (АПП на 96 блоков), Хурба, все доработаны

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Я его уже в Су-24М2 записал, из Хурбы.


Хурбинские М2 облезлые и выцветшие все, а тут краска свежая. Скорее всего это Гефест. Морозовск или Гвардейское.
А что до внешних признаков - визуально М от М2 не отличишь.

----------


## Djoker

> Морозовск или Гвардейское.


Гвардейское - синие б/н. 
Ещё не знаю, какая нумерация в Мариновке (тоже белые) - там, говорят, теперь не только МР.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Гвардейское - синие б/н. 
> Ещё не знаю, какая нумерация в Мариновке (тоже белые) - там, говорят, теперь не только МР.


Да, из Морозовска раздают их. Какие-то в Гвардейское, какие-то в Мариновку. Тогда тот - точно морозовский.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Су-25СМ* борт с зав. № 10365 был 26 красный стал 25 красным?

----------


## stream

> Хурбинские М2 облезлые и выцветшие все, а тут краска свежая. Скорее всего это Гефест. Морозовск или Гвардейское.
> А что до внешних признаков - визуально М от М2 не отличишь.


давай сравним
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AndyK

> *Су-25СМ* борт с зав. № 10365 был 26 красный стал 25 красным?


Совершенно верно

----------


## Pilot

> Из-за окраски кажется, что контейнеры РЭБ сняли с других истребителей:


Думается мне, что их поставки были когда самолеты еще в темно-серые цвета красили. На других они могли и не стоять просто с хранения получили.

----------


## Иваныч

> [авиабазе в Сирии[/url]


Что за жилетка камуфляжная поверх комбеза одета?
Раньше таких не носили.

----------


## Иваныч

Кстати самолёты радиоэлектронного наблюдения ВВС Израиля каждую ночь курсируют вдоль побережья Сирии (не могу скрин найти с FR-24).



Россия в ходе контактов с западными партнёрами рекомендовала вывезти с территории боевых действий в Сирии инструкторов и советников, а также сотрудников, которые готовились на деньги американских налогоплательщиков, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Андрей Картапалов. 


«В ходе этих контактов мы рекомендовали вывести из региона всех инструкторов и советников, а также тех ценных сотрудников, которые готовились на деньги американских налогоплательщиков. Мы также рекомендовали прекратить полёты летательных аппаратов в районах действий нашей авиации», — сказал генерал.

----------


## Pilot

> Что за жилетка камуфляжная поверх комбеза одета?
> Раньше таких не носили.


разгрузка. Ну если чего, то с собой хоть что-то будет

----------


## stream

Засветился Су-24М, борт76
Продолжение операции ВКС России в Сирии 3 октября - bmpd

----------


## TapAc

По поводу закрашенных звезд.
Вспомнился такой случай в Чечне (первая компания):
Перед перегоном машин в район боевых действий был приказ закрашивать номера на бортах (дабы ни кто не мог догадаться с какой части (региона) пришел борт), но кое-где, разойдясь, замазывали и звезды. В одной из эскадрилий, обнаружив поутру вертолеты без роду, без племени, командир ворчал: "Дали краску Буратине!" (этот случай описывался в книге по нанесению камуфляжа л/а направленных в Чечню, если мне не изменяет память) .
Думаю случай с Су-24 из той же оперы - закрасили по ошибке, а когда командование углядело данное недоразумение, приказали вернуть все как было. 
Ведь пришедшие Су-25, Су-30 и Су-34 несут звезды без какой - либо ретуши :)
Так что думается случай с Су-24, это просто недоразумение :)

----------


## Djoker

"Панцирь-С1":


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...92252324350852


https://twitter.com/A_Knishenko_RT/s...21830637985792

----------


## stream

> давай сравним
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


мда, номера по порядку  74, 75, 76, похоже действительно Мки

----------


## Djoker

Что это?

----------


## KURYER

> Что это?


У ИГИЛ появилась ПВО?

Боеприпасы ВВС России деревня Акраб, провинция Хама (RuAF bombs targeted Aqrab village in rural #Hama today)

Это БЕТАБ?
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> *Авиация РФ в Сирии использует высокоточную управляемую ракету Х-29Л*
> 
> 
> 
> *ЛАТАКИЯ (Сирия), 4 окт — РИА Новости.* Российская группировка ударной авиации в Сирии использует высокоточную управляемую ракету Х-29Л, сообщил журналистам представитель ВКС полковник Игорь Климов.
> 
> "Ракета Х-29Л класса "воздух-поверхность" обладает лазерной головкой самонаведения. Когда происходит пуск, летчик подсвечивает цель лазерным прицелом, при этом самолет может продолжить маневр", — сказал Климов.


Авиация РФ в Сирии использует высокоточную управляемую ракету Х-29Л | РИА Новости

----------


## KURYER

В репортаже говорится, что БЧ Х-29Л весит 500 кг, открытые ИСТОЧНИК дают 317-320 кг. (????)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> Что то не очень похоже на бетаб.



Похоже, что всё таки БЕТАБ
Из официального заявления МО -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 27:







Боевая авиация РФ в Сирии | РИА Новости Украина

----------


## Djoker

Контейнеры РЭБ аналогичны устанавливаемым на Су-30МКМ:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Иваныч

АБУ-ДАБИ, 4 октября. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр Ирака Хейдар аль-Абади заявил, что не возражает против нанесения российскими ВКС авиаударов по позициям террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) на иракской территории.

Об этом сообщил канал "Аль-Джазира".

По его информации, "аль-Абади не возражает против нанесения российской стороной авиаударов по ИГ в Ираке после согласования с его правительством". Как отметил сам иракский премьер, "просьбу по этому поводу он направил Москве".

Аль-Абади считает, что "в интересах Ирака обратиться ко всем (с подобной же просьбой) с целью противостояния ИГ".

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 26

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиабаза "Хмеймим", Латакии, Сирия.

----------


## KURYER

Просто праздник какой-то....
Россия использует Х-25 в Сирии



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## 13th

> Аль-Абади считает, что "в интересах Ирака обратиться ко всем (с подобной же просьбой) с целью противостояния ИГ".


Интересно, к Израилю обратиться не пробовали?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Кассеты?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

носовая часть ракеты Смерча? должна быть еще и хвостовая часть

----------


## KURYER

Латакия, Су-25

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## sparrow

Су-25 только на первой картинке, на других похоже Су-34.

----------


## Иваныч

> Интересно, к Израилю обратиться не пробовали?


Аль-Абади дипломатично всех послал, кроме РФ.

----------


## Djoker

Засветился Су-25СМ б/н 30:

----------


## KURYER

Сирийские военные разбрасывают над полосой будущего наступления листовки для местных жителей

----------


## KURYER

> Кассеты?


А из Твиттера отвечают:



> These are ZAB 2.5M submunitions of RBK-500 CLUSTER BOMBs.

----------


## OKA

> Просто праздник какой-то....
> Россия использует Х-25 в Сирии
> Вложение 67050
> Вложение 67051
> Вложение 67029
> ИСТОЧНИК


Действительно, вечер перестал быть томным)) Подвезли партию мэйвериков от КТРВ))

https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2737734.htm

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

...

----------


## Djoker

Подготовка к вылету с авиабазы "Хмеймим" в районе сирийской Латакии | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

Пишут, что Турки перехватили наш самолет в Сирии:


https://twitter.com/AFP/status/650923342170460160

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Юмор.
"Как известный журналист ведущего издания исключительного и демократического Запада, испросив разрешения в редакции, позвонил в Генштаб МО России с вопросом:
- Как Вы различаете при бомбежках в Сирии, обычных террористов от умеренных?
Девушка переключила меня на дежурного офицера, который очень вежливо объяснил:
- Еще до начала военной операции в Сирии, в Генштабе МО РФ было принято ответственное решение. Суть этого решения заключается в нашем традиционном для России стремлении, строго соблюдать принципы законности и справедливости. Поэтому теперь, все наши боеприпасы делятся на две категории: обычные и умеренные. Против обычных террористов, мы используем исключительно обычные боеприпасы. А против террористов умеренных, мы используем боеприпасы исключительно умеренные. Так что можете не волноваться, умеренность некоторых из террористов мы учитываем и поступаем с ними по справедливости.
После этих слов, мне стало значительно легче. Но я все-таки уточнил:
- Вы действительно используете против умеренных террористов исключительно умеренные боеприпасы, это правда?!
Собеседник ответил:
- Слово русского офицера!
Мне стало совсем хорошо. Чтобы внести окончательную ясность, я спросил:
- Скажите, а насколько ваши обычные боеприпасы, отличаются от умеренных?
- Наши обычные боеприпасы отличаются от боеприпасов умеренных, ровно на столько же, насколько обычные террористы в Сирии, отличаются от террористов умеренных: они покрашены другой краской, в более светлых и более умеренных тонах - ответил офицер и повесил трубку."

----------


## KURYER

> Пишут, что Турки перехватили наш самолет в Сирии:


Более подробно: ТУРЦИЯ ☪ Два турецких F-16 были подняты на перехват российского военного самолета возле границы с Сирией (англ. яз)  ⇢ ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

"Красуха-4" в Сирии:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q7wBnKLzb4

----------


## vasil

> Более подробно: ТУРЦИЯ ☪ Два турецких F-16 были подняты на перехват российского военного самолета возле границы с Сирией (англ. яз)  ⇢ ИСТОЧНИК


бедолаги турки, пасут наши борта возле границы, а вдруг? а тут почудилось, залетел голубь...сразу готовый звон, жалки их, порта рушится у эрдогана, значит должны последовать провокации: или бомбы остатки завезут бандиты на их территорию и будут показывать, дескать нато бомбят, или ещё что, могут провокации в проливах устроить. турки такие же друзья РФ как и прибалты, тем вечно что то мерещится...

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/kp_steshin

----------


## vasil

> https://twitter.com/kp_steshin


да, именно такое оружие помогает от "турецкого гамбита"...пора потомков янычар ставить на место...

----------


## KURYER

Вынос мозга на Западе, не было ни номеров, ни звёзд. Теперь появилось всё:

Я не специалист, может фотошоп -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Хех, вот где турецкий гамбит: Турция не может определить национальную принадлежность МИГ-29 (!!!), которые нарушили её воздушное пространство.



> #BREAKING Turkish military says nationalities of MIG-29 planes which put Turkish jets under radar lock unidentified


Турецкий Си-Эн-Эн -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## vasil

> Хех, вот где турецкий гамбит: Турция не может определить национальную принадлежность МИГ-29 (!!!), которые нарушили её воздушное пространство.
> 
> Турецкий Си-Эн-Эн -> ИСТОЧНИК


зато  она очень хочет.....поучаствовать в скандальчике, хоть тушкой, хоть чучелком...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Свежая сводка + видео http://www.airforce.ru/content/novos...i-5-oktyabrya/

----------


## sparrow

Анкара вызвала посла РФ в связи с нарушением воздушного пространства страны   http://www.interfax.ru/world/471162

Российская сторона признала, что инцидент имел место   https://news.mail.ru/politics/23526284/?frommail=1

----------


## KURYER

Photo of a Syrian MiG-21 reportedly hit/shot down over Ghouta, Syria 5 Oct 

Судя по источнику сегодня над Гуттой сбили МИГ-21 сирийских ВВС -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-25СМ б/н 27:


Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## Антоха

объясните мне, для чего весь этот концерт с закрашиванием опознавательных знаков и прочих "сопроводительных" надписей? 
Мы то стесняемся своего участия в операции против ИГИЛ, то по всем каналам в он-лайн режиме не стесняемся... вот, судя по этому самолету мы признаем, что используем в налетах на ИГИЛ российские бомбардировщики... а до этого показывали всему миру, что в Сирии летают !!!!!!!!!!!Су-34!!!!!!!!! неизвестного государства... что за бред?

----------


## KURYER

Российский самолет более пяти минут держал на прицеле два истребителя ВВС Турции - турецкий Генштаб



> Российский истребитель Су-30, выполнявший полет в районе турецко-сирийской границы в субботу, в течение пяти минут 40 секунд удерживал в качестве цели два истребителя F-16 ВВС Турции, направленных на его перехват, сообщил турецкий Генштаб.
>        Первоначально Генштаб Турции идентифицировал самолет как МиГ-29. Позднее турецкие СМИ, ссылаясь на военных, сообщили, что это был Су-30, базирующийся на авиабазе в сирийском городе Латакия.


ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 28:



https://twitter.com/muradort

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/muradort

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/MuradoRT/status/651013898053767168

----------


## KURYER

> Б/н 28:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/muradort


Если не ошибаюсь, то на видео у СУ-30СМ отсутствуют контейнеры РЭБ.

----------


## Djoker

> Если не ошибаюсь, то на видео у СУ-30СМ отсутствуют контейнеры РЭБ.


Их только 29-ый тягает. На видео он на 0:17.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вообще, с этим контейнером не совсем догоняю. Судя по окраске и наличию строевых огней, это экспортный "индонезийский" САП-518. Вопрос, почему повесили экспортный, если уже несколько лет свои есть?

----------


## ZHeN

> Вообще, с этим контейнером не совсем догоняю. Судя по окраске и наличию строевых огней, это экспортный "индонезийский" САП-518. Вопрос, почему повесили экспортный, если уже несколько лет свои есть?


пока коллегиально решили, что это Хибины-У, он засветился на Су-30СМ ещё в 2013 в Ахтубинске на дне открытия новой ВПП

http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=96636&page=24

тогда же были и новости про контракт КРЭТу на НИОКР

----------


## TapAc

Российская военно-воздушная операция в Сирии вызвала бурную реакцию главарей террористических группировок, в отличие от авиаударов коалиции во главе с США, заявил сирийский министр информации Омран Аз-Зоуби в интервью сирийскому национальному телеканалу.
"Реальность российских авиаударов по позициям террористов в Сирии подтолкнула террористические группировки и тех, кто их покрывает, к громким заявлениям. *В то время как ни одна группировка не пикнула ни разу, когда Вашингтон и его союзники объявили о начале своих авиаударов по группировке ИГ*", — сказал министр.
И в догонку:
США и союзники собираются противостоять операции российских Воздушно-космических войск (ВКС) в Сирии и предпримут все необходимые для этого шаги. С таким заявлением в понедельник выступил глава Пентагона Эштон Картер, сообщает РИА Новости.

Вот уж точно, есть террористы свои а есть чужие...

----------


## vasil

> Российская военно-воздушная операция в Сирии вызвала бурную реакцию главарей террористических группировок, в отличие от авиаударов коалиции во главе с США, заявил сирийский министр информации Омран Аз-Зоуби в интервью сирийскому национальному телеканалу.
> "Реальность российских авиаударов по позициям террористов в Сирии подтолкнула террористические группировки и тех, кто их покрывает, к громким заявлениям. *В то время как ни одна группировка не пикнула ни разу, когда Вашингтон и его союзники объявили о начале своих авиаударов по группировке ИГ*", — сказал министр.
> И в догонку:
> США и союзники собираются противостоять операции российских Воздушно-космических войск (ВКС) в Сирии и предпримут все необходимые для этого шаги. С таким заявлением в понедельник выступил глава Пентагона Эштон Картер, сообщает РИА Новости.
> 
> Вот уж точно, есть террористы свои а есть чужие...


просто, коллеги, по мере развития событий всё встаёт на свои места. а ларчик то ....

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...92252324350852

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Djoker, спасибо за видео. Это ещё один Панцирь-С1

 :Cool:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## petio

Там на видео есть кадры Су-34 №27 с 4 х БЕТАБ-500

----------


## Иваныч

> Хех, вот где турецкий гамбит: Турция не может определить национальную принадлежность МИГ-29 (!!!), которые нарушили её воздушное пространство.
> 
> Турецкий Си-Эн-Эн -> ИСТОЧНИК


Уже второй раз нарушена граница Турции.

Анкара вновь вызвала посла Москвы для разъяснений.
Турция заявила о втором нарушении воздушного пространства российским самолетом.

Пентагон заявил, что не считает нарушение российским истребителем воздушного пространства Турции случайным. 

Госдеп.
«Это нарушение турецкого воздушного пространства продемонстрировало важность консультаций, сдержанности и международных реакций. Мы считаем, что это нарушение было безрассудным и опасным, провокационным. Оно может вызвать инциденты, неправильные расчеты, подвергнуть опасности безопасность пилотов в Турции и в других местах. Мы серьезно обеспокоены этим»

А на деле. До границы от аэродрома 30км,. Можно предположить, что так настроена программа автоматического захода на посадку с прямой.
Читаем.
Заход на посадку с прямой. Этот маневр захода - самый экономичный. Применяется для всех типов ВС, если рельеф местности и воздушная обстановка позволяют выполнить снижение непосредственно с маршрута подхода в ТГП на Нвг, когда направление подхода совпадает с направлением посадки или отличается от него в ТГП на угол не более 45 градусов. При этом ТГП должна располагаться на продолжении оси ВПП на удалении 25 - 30 >км от порога ВПП. При полетах по ППП данный маневр разрешается применять при непрерывном радиолокационном контроле.

----------


## KURYER

Источник утверждает, что это суббоеприпас СПБЕ-Д РБК кассетной бомбы ВВС России, сфотографированный в Алеппо
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"СМИ: Рим в ближайшие часы начнет бомбардировки по объектам ИГ в Ираке  Военная кампания США против "Исламского государства" 10:47  06.10.2015

Четыре Tornado были направлены на базу в Кувейт, а также самолет-заправщик и несколько беспилотников Predator без вооружения, сообщает газета Corriere della Sera. Операция начнется по согласованию с американским командованием.

РИМ, 6 окт — РИА Новости, Наталия Шмакова. Итальянские истребители Tornado начнут наносить удары по объектам "Исламского государства" в Ираке, сообщает во вторник газета Corriere della Sera.

По данным газеты, операция начнется в "ближайшие часы" по согласованию с американским командованием.

"Первоначальное решение участвовать в коалиции было принято чуть менее года назад. Четыре Tornado были направлены на базу в Кувейт, а также самолет-заправщик и несколько беспилотников Predator без вооружения", — пишет издание, отмечая, что изначально итальянские истребители предназначались для разведывательной деятельности.

Также отмечается, что итальянские истребители будут наносить удары только в Ираке.

"Иракское правительство попросило нас вмешаться и более того бомбить, в то время как правительство Сирии, нравится это или нет, обратилось с этой просьбой только к России", — подчеркивает газета..."

СМИ: Рим в ближайшие часы начнет бомбардировки по объектам ИГ в Ираке | РИА Новости

----------


## Pilot

боеприпас противотанковый, наши докладывали об уничтожении техники. так что вполне может быть.

ПыСы. Уважаемый Курьер, могли бы Вы размещать новость в форуме полностью, а в конце ссылку на источник, если он не указан в самой новости. А то заходишь на страничку, а тут одни ссылки.

----------


## OKA

> Уже второй раз нарушена граница Турции...Анкара вновь вызвала посла Москвы для разъяснений.
> Турция заявила о втором нарушении воздушного пространства российским самолетом.
> Пентагон заявил, что не считает нарушение российским истребителем воздушного пространства Турции случайным.
> Госдеп.
> «Это нарушение турецкого воздушного пространства продемонстрировало важность консультаций, сдержанности и международных реакций. Мы считаем, что это нарушение было безрассудным и опасным, провокационным. Оно может вызвать инциденты, неправильные расчеты, подвергнуть опасности безопасность пилотов в Турции и в других местах. Мы серьезно обеспокоены этим»...



Турки могли бы и помолчать)) Греческие острова смотрят с удивлением  :Biggrin:  :

"СМИ Греции удивлены реакцией на инцидент с Су-30 в Турции 10:59 06.10.2015

Греки внимательно следят за операцией ВВС РФ против "Исламского государства", и греческие СМИ удивлены реакцией США и их союзников по НАТО на случай, когда из-за плохих погодных условий российский самолет зашел в воздушное пространство Турции.

АФИНЫ, 6 окт — РИА Новости, Геннадий Мельник. Инцидент с нарушением российским истребителем Су-30 турецкого воздушного пространства оказался в центре внимания греческих СМИ.

Страна стала первым транзитным пунктом на пути сотен тысяч беженцев из Сирии, и греки внимательно следят за операцией российских ВВС против так называемого "Исламского государства" — террористической организации, захватившей значительные территории государств Ближнего Востока.

Греческие СМИ подробно и в основном нейтрально излагают инцидент с Су-30, который "на несколько секунд" зашел в воздушное пространство Турции из-за плохих погодных условий.

Однако некоторые СМИ удивлены реакцией США и их союзников по НАТО.

"Мир сошёл с ума — НАТО и Запад за Турцию и "Аль-Каиду"! Хорошо?" — озаглавил статью новостной сайт tribune.gr.

Он излагает заявление генерала Игоря Конашенкова, что этот инцидент не следует рассматривать как какой-то заговор.

"Белый дом, в свою очередь, заявил, что США и их союзники "особенно обеспокоены" инцидентом с нарушением воздушного пространства Турции российскими истребителями. Теперь вопрос, кто из союзников Белого дома обеспокоен. Потому что ни Ирак не высказал беспокойства, ни Египет, ни Греция, ни Израиль. Потому что это союзники США в регионе. Из союзников, которые обеспокоены, Белый дом насчитал только французов и англичан. Однако они обеспокоены уже несколько дней тем, чтобы им не испортили "бизнес", который они планируют сделать в Сирии и восточной части Средиземного моря после свержения Асада", — пишет издание.

"Было бы хорошо и разумно, чтобы когда Белый дом говорил, что его союзники обеспокоены, он говорил и какие союзники. Разве что он считает за союзников Турцию и Саудовскую Аравию, два "джихадистских" государства, которые стоят за глобальным терроризмом джихада. Если у Белого дома такие союзники, пусть наслаждается ими", — говорится в статье.

Автор приводит слова госсекретаря США Джона Керри о возможности сбивать российские самолеты, если нарушения продолжатся в будущем.

"На ежедневные нарушения воздушного пространства Греции турками у вас есть какой-нибудь комментарий, наши дорогие союзники? Или это другое дело? А может на оккупацию Северного Кипра? Или на незаконную перевозку миллионов беженцев из Турции в Грецию и Европу? Или на поддержку "Аль-Каиды" со стороны Турции? Какой-нибудь комментарий на все это? Никакого", — пишет автор.

"Мы очень обеспокоены, потому что это именно те вещи, в которых Турция защищает свои права, и это означает, что они могут сбивать (самолеты ВВС России)", — цитирует издание слова главы американской дипломатии, сказанные в Чили, где он участвует в международной встрече.

"Так, хорошо, Джон Керри, если завтра Греция отправит на дно Эгейского моря первое звено турецких самолетов, которые нарушат наше национальное воздушное пространство, мы сделаем хорошо. Верно? Потому что мы так поняли то, что говорит господин Керри", — пишет автор статьи.

Обозреватель отмечает, что президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган осуждает Москву за помощь Башару Асаду, которого он обвиняет в "государственном терроризме".

"В то же время сам Эрдоган, поддерживая "Аль-Каиду" и "Исламское государство", является хорошим человеком, ведь он поддерживает "революционный" терроризм", — говорится в комментарии.

И генеральный секретарь НАТО Йенс Столтенберг заявил, что "действия России" в Сирии, где Москва наносит удар по джихадистам, а по мнению Запада — по "повстанцам", "не способствуют безопасности и стабильности в регионе", говорится в статье.

Такого саморазоблачения Запада, поддержавшего "Аль-Каиду", потому что это предполагаемые "повстанцы", никогда еще не было, заключает автор.

С 30 сентября Россия по запросу президента Башара Асада начала наносить точечные авиаудары по объектам "Исламского государства" в Сирии, используя штурмовики Су-25, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М и Су-34. По данным Минобороны, российская авиация уже значительно нарушила систему управления и материально-технического обеспечения боевиков, а также нанесла ущерб инфраструктуре по подготовке террористов-смертников.

Цели выбираются на основе разведданных России и Сирии, включая воздушную разведку. По заявлению российского военного ведомства, оборудование российских самолетов позволяет наносить удары по ИГ на всей территории Сирии и с "абсолютной точностью".

Посол Сирии в России Рияд Хаддад ранее подтвердил, что удары наносятся именно по террористическим вооруженным группировкам, а не по оппозиции или гражданскому населению. По словам посла, сирийская армия располагает точными координатами террористов."

СМИ Греции удивлены реакцией на инцидент с Су-30 в Турции | РИА Новости

----------


## Казанец

Под шумок разрывов БЕТАБ:

*В правительстве одобрили идею ФСБ засекретить данные о хозяевах яхт и самолетов*

Комиссия правительства по законопроектной деятельности поддержала законопроект, предлагающий засекретить данные о владельцах недвижимости, самолетов и судов. Об этом сообщает РБК со ссылкой на источники. Согласно документу, помимо владельцев и их представителей, доступ к информации смогут получить только компетентные государственные органы. Отмечается, что законопроект был внесен Федеральной службой безопасности (ФСБ). Теперь он должен быть рассмотрен на заседании правительства, после чего его направят в Госдуму. 
Информация из Единого государственного реестра прав на недвижимое имущество (ЕГРП) в настоящее время находится в открытом доступе. Однако, по данным ФСБ, сведения из реестра могут использоваться в преступных или компрометирующих целях, а также для создания альтернативных баз данных. Отмечается, что аналогичная ситуация складывается и с Государственным кадастром недвижимости, Единым госреестром прав на воздушные суда и другими судовыми реестрами.
http://rusplt.ru/news/pravitelstvo-r...ht-446579.html

----------


## OKA

> Под шумок разрывов БЕТАБ:
> 
> *В правительстве одобрили идею ФСБ засекретить данные о хозяевах яхт и самолетов*
> 
> Комиссия правительства по законопроектной деятельности поддержала законопроект, предлагающий засекретить данные о владельцах недвижимости, самолетов и судов. Об этом сообщает РБК со ссылкой на источники. Согласно документу, помимо владельцев и их представителей, доступ к информации смогут получить только компетентные государственные органы. Отмечается, что законопроект был внесен Федеральной службой безопасности (ФСБ). Теперь он должен быть рассмотрен на заседании правительства, после чего его направят в Госдуму. 
> Информация из Единого государственного реестра прав на недвижимое имущество (ЕГРП) в настоящее время находится в открытом доступе. Однако, по данным ФСБ, сведения из реестра могут использоваться в преступных или компрометирующих целях, а также для создания альтернативных баз данных. Отмечается, что аналогичная ситуация складывается и с Государственным кадастром недвижимости, Единым госреестром прав на воздушные суда и другими судовыми реестрами.
> Правительство РФ поддержало идею о засекречивании имен владельцев особняков и яхт - Русская планета



Может быть в курилке есть более уместная ветка :

Граждане и Государство ?

А вообще , конечно логично- открыть боевые действия с крупнейшей террор-сетью в мире, 
которую скрыто и открыто поддерживают крупнейшие игроки запада и монархий, 
и зашифровать свои богатенькие тылы))

А гражданам остаётся пользование массовыми коммуникациями, общественным транспортом и незащищённое постами охраны жильё.

----------


## Panda-9

> Под шумок разрывов БЕТАБ:
> 
> *В правительстве одобрили идею ФСБ засекретить данные о хозяевах яхт и самолетов*
> 
> Комиссия правительства по законопроектной деятельности поддержала законопроект, предлагающий засекретить данные о владельцах недвижимости, самолетов и судов. Об этом сообщает РБК со ссылкой на источники. Согласно документу, помимо владельцев и их представителей, доступ к информации смогут получить только компетентные государственные органы. Отмечается, что законопроект был внесен Федеральной службой безопасности (ФСБ). Теперь он должен быть рассмотрен на заседании правительства, после чего его направят в Госдуму. 
> Информация из Единого государственного реестра прав на недвижимое имущество (ЕГРП) в настоящее время находится в открытом доступе. Однако, по данным ФСБ, сведения из реестра могут использоваться в преступных или компрометирующих целях, а также для создания альтернативных баз данных. Отмечается, что аналогичная ситуация складывается и с Государственным кадастром недвижимости, Единым госреестром прав на воздушные суда и другими судовыми реестрами.
> Правительство РФ поддержало идею о засекречивании имен владельцев особняков и яхт - Русская планета


Ошиблись темой. Удалите.

----------


## vasil

> "СМИ: Рим в ближайшие часы начнет бомбардировки по объектам ИГ в Ираке  Военная кампания США против "Исламского государства" 10:47  06.10.2015
> 
> Четыре Tornado были направлены на базу в Кувейт, а также самолет-заправщик и несколько беспилотников Predator без вооружения, сообщает газета Corriere della Sera. Операция начнется по согласованию с американским командованием.
> 
> РИМ, 6 окт — РИА Новости, Наталия Шмакова. Итальянские истребители Tornado начнут наносить удары по объектам "Исламского государства" в Ираке, сообщает во вторник газета Corriere della Sera.
> 
> По данным газеты, операция начнется в "ближайшие часы" по согласованию с американским командованием.
> 
> "Первоначальное решение участвовать в коалиции было принято чуть менее года назад. Четыре Tornado были направлены на базу в Кувейт, а также самолет-заправщик и несколько беспилотников Predator без вооружения", — пишет издание, отмечая, что изначально итальянские истребители предназначались для разведывательной деятельности.
> ...


ну всё, славяне, хана душманам: макаронники подтягиваются, реджина аэронаутика...
засыпят мачо всю пустыню, а заодно и уши обывателей в европе спагетти..
и цели им старшой брат уже подобрал подходящие, на спор, не иначе как велосипеды (кто помнит, классику Де Сики "Похитители велосипедов")

P.S. слышу уже на горизонте грохот прибалтийских бомбовозов...

----------


## OKA

> ...P.S. слышу уже на горизонте грохот прибалтийских бомбовозов...


Скорее шведы с норгами подтянутся- первым надо гриппаны продавать, а вторые в рамках наты))
По шумихе в СМдИ будет ясно- попали итальянцы в главлюдоедов или просто поучаствовали.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Источник утверждает

----------


## KURYER

> 


Добавлю ещё снимков:


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Российские МИ-24 в Сирии (из Твиттера Евгения Поддубного, военкора)

----------


## vasil

> Скорее шведы с норгами подтянутся- первым надо гриппаны продавать, а вторые в рамках наты))
> По шумихе в СМдИ будет ясно- попали итальянцы в главлюдоедов или просто поучавствовали.


Ну этих пора не видно, а датчане зашевелились. На эту тему анекдотец про муху, которая летит по лесу и смеётся: " муха,ты чего такая довольная? аааа,  там в чаще слона бьют, ну и я два раза пнула..."

----------


## Pilot

Российские и американские самолеты вступили в первый "визуальный" контакт в небе над Сирией - Пентагон



Вашингтон. 6 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Летчики американских истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-16, осуществляющих вылеты из Турции, впервые вступили в контакт с российскими боевыми самолетами в небе над Сирией, сообщил телеканалу Си-би-эс командующий ВВС Центрального командования ВС США генерал-лейтенант Чарльз Браун.

По слова генерала, осуществляющего командование воздушной операцией в регионе, российские самолеты приближались к американским на расстояние 30 км, на котором летчики ВВС США могли визуально наблюдать их с помощью бортового радара.

"Самым близким расстоянием были всего несколько миль с нашим беспилотником, что касается пилотируемых самолетов, то не ближе 20 миль", - сказал он.

Генерал указал, что американская авиация будет стараться обходить российские самолеты, но при этом не считает, что россияне вытеснят американцев из зоны воздушных операций.

"Мы находимся в небе намного чаще, чем русские, поэтому, когда нам приходится обходить их в целях безопасности, это всего лишь короткий промежуток времени по сравнению со многими часами, в течение которых мы летаем над Сирией и Ираком", - сказал Ч.Браун.

Генерал отметил, что, несмотря на действия российской авиации, он планирует увеличить количество авиаударов против целей ИГИЛ в Сирии. По его словам, большинство вылетов по этим целям будут осуществлять тяжелые бомбардировщики В-1 ВВС США, которым теперь придется избегать встреч с российскими боевыми самолетами.

----------


## Pilot

Минобороны РФ: оборонные ведомства России и США готовят документ о взаимодействии авиации в операции против ИГ в Сирии

  *** Но американцы пока сводят сотрудничество лишь к техническим вопросам взаимодействия пилотов



Москва. 6 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Оборонные ведомства России и США работают над документом о взаимодействии авиации в операции против "Исламского государства" в Сирии, заявил во вторник заместитель министра обороны РФ Анатолий Антонов.

"К нашему сожалению, американцы пока сводят наше взаимодействие лишь к техническим вопросам взаимодействия наших пилотов во время выполнения соответствующих миссий. Американцы передали нам документ, над которым мы работаем. Я хочу сказать, что в Генеральном штабе этот документ в принципе получил поддержку, мы работаем над его содержанием", - сказал А.Антонов журналистам.

По его словам, этот документ будет полезен как коалиции против ИГ, так и министерству обороны РФ

----------


## Pilot

В Пентагоне считают, что российские боевые самолеты случайно залетели в воздушное пространство Турции - СМИ



Вашингтон. 6 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские боевые самолеты Су-30 и Су-24, которые, по утверждению турецких властей, в минувшие выходные нарушили воздушное пространство страны, залетели туда случайно, сообщает телеканал "Фокс-ньюс", ссылаясь на неназванного высокопоставленного представителя Пентагона.

По его словам, разведданные о "предполагаемом вторжении" российских самолетов в воздушное пространство Турции не подтверждены.

"Мы не считаем, что русские преднамеренно прощупывают турок. Как минимум, один из этих самолетов заблудился", - сказал американский военный.

Высокопоставленный источник в Пентагоне сообщил, что американские военные все еще пытаются определить точный маршрут полета обоих самолетов. По словам источника, он не верит, что какой-либо из двух самолетов преднамеренно пересек сирийско-турецкую границу.

*"Они летели вдоль границы, а данные радара по району полета, где они были замечены, не очень точные"*, - сказал он.

В понедельник о двух нарушениях военными самолетами РФ воздушного пространства Турции сообщили в НАТО.

"Российские военные действия достигли более опасного уровня с недавних нарушений воздушного пространства Турции 3 и 4 октября самолетами российских ВВС Су-30 и Су-24 в районе Хатай. Эти самолеты нарушили воздушное пространство Турции, несмотря на четкие, своевременные и неоднократные предупреждения турецких властей", - говорилось в заявлении Североатлантического совета на уровне послов.

----------


## vasil

> Российские и американские самолеты вступили в первый "визуальный" контакт в небе над Сирией - Пентагон
> 
> 
> 
> Вашингтон. 6 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Летчики американских истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-16, осуществляющих вылеты из Турции, впервые вступили в контакт с российскими боевыми самолетами в небе над Сирией, сообщил телеканалу Си-би-эс командующий ВВС Центрального командования ВС США генерал-лейтенант Чарльз Браун.
> 
> По слова генерала, осуществляющего командование воздушной операцией в регионе, российские самолеты приближались к американским на расстояние 30 км, на котором летчики ВВС США могли визуально наблюдать их с помощью бортового радара.
> 
> "Самым близким расстоянием были всего несколько миль с нашим беспилотником, что касается пилотируемых самолетов, то не ближе 20 миль", - сказал он.
> ...



Долго находятся в воздухе...Так где ж результаты, янки дудль? Один экскаватор подломали, а другой напужали и он сам убёг? Шину на мотоцикле пробили? Ай да малатца)))))))))))Ещё бы Б-52 приволокли из музея....можа напужали бы душманов. Но ничего, они скоро ниггерам углей в штаны подкинут в Афгане, придётся срочненько туда возращаться....войнушка ещё там не закончилась: наркоманы требуют мака...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Небольшое добавление к сообщению уважаемого Pilot:

Карта воздушной обстановки: жёлтые российские ВВС, зелёные ВВС США. Взято из англоязычной статьи. Статья ни о чём, но есть интересный момент, что самолёты российских ВВС подлетели гораздо ближе к зоне американских ВВС, чем российские БЛА.
Также сегодня была очередная истерика в турецких СМИ:



> #BREAKING Turkish mil. says a MIG-29 of unidentified nationality interfered with 8 F-16s over Syrian border


Договорились уже до того, что:
1. Это был МИГ-29 неизвестной принадлежности (см.выше), который мешал звену F-16 патрулировать вдоль сирийской границы.
2. Это был МИГ-29, покрашенный как СУ-30СМ.
3. Перехватывали не МИГ-29, а СУ-29 (!!!).

----------


## Djoker

Засветились Су-24М б/н 71 и 72:


The Russian Air Force Fighting Terrorism in Syria

Морозовск?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

МИ-8 (из Твиттера Мурада Гадзиева, военкора RT)


МИ-24 (из Твиттера Ивана Сидоренко)

----------


## stream

#325
Крупный план, вопрос боле мене прояснился, Гефесты, рега Морозовская, смущали бортовые, аля Хурба

----------


## KURYER

Ил над Идлибом 


Теперь можно точно определить тип- ИЛ-20М?
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

> Ил над Идлибом 
> 
> 
> Теперь можно точно определить тип- ИЛ-20М?
> ИСТОЧНИК


Он. Красавчик :))))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## andrew_78

> Вынос мозга на Западе, не было ни номеров, ни звёзд. Теперь появилось всё:


Вероятно закрашивали смываемой краской. Завуалировали до времени "Ч", а после отмашки продемонстрировали и принадлежность
и номерной состав.

----------


## andrew_78

> jpg


Николаевич звездой стал :) В свое время также имел честь пожать руку этому замечательному летчику.
Спецкоры "Комсомолки" сделали первые фото российских пилотов в Сирии

----------


## andrew_78

> Договорились уже до того, что:
> 1. Это был МИГ-29 неизвестной принадлежности (см.выше), который мешал звену F-16 патрулировать вдоль сирийской границы.
> 2. Это был МИГ-29, покрашенный как СУ-30СМ.
> ...


Дык с тех пор как Зуев в 1989-м угнал к ним в Трабзон МиГ-29 они других наших самолетов и не знают  :Wink:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

2013 г. выпуска изделия:

http://l.yimg.com/os/publish-images/...7106456637.jpg

ИСТОЧНИК:
https://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/ph...076012543.html

----------


## 13th

> Дык с тех пор как Зуев в 1989-м угнал к ним в Трабзон МиГ-29 они других наших самолетов и не знают


Полтора года назад они сбили сирийский МиГ-23.

----------


## AC

Галерейки от МО РФ:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

...







https://twitter.com/MuradoRT

----------


## KURYER

В твиттере появились два сообщения: 



> On 20th Sep, a RUS military delegation met Iranian officials in Tehran. Iran agreed to provide facility for #RuAF strategic bombers flights


20 сентября с.г. военная делегация России провела встречу с официальными представителями Исламской Республики Иран в Тегеране. Иран согласился обеспечить полёты стратегической авиации РФ.
и тут же



> #Syria #Russia Unconfirmed reports that #RuAF TU160 will be used to bomb #ISIS #IS soon #RussianAirStrikes


Неподтверждённое сообщение о скором использовании ТУ-160 в воздушных операциях против ИГ

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Djoker

Су-24М б/н 27:


https://twitter.com/A_Knishenko_RT/s...88562781782017

Теперь опознаны все двенадцать Су-24: б/н 04, 05, 08, 16, 25, 26, 27, 71, 72, 74, 75 и 76.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> 04, 05, 08, 16, 25, 26, 27


Наши. С прочими неясно.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

В принципе., это и ожидали.... На заметку передающим привет Петровичам из Буратиновки и т.п..

АНТОН ГЕРАЩЕНКО
Секретарь комитета по вопросам законодательного обеспечения работы правоохранительных органов at Verkhovna Rada, член Коллегии at Ministry of Internal Affairs (Ukraine) and Народный депутат at Верховна Рада України
Пособник террористов...

Его Фейсбук сегодня:

По вечерам, когда есть время, перечитываю личку.
Одним сообщением от Фейсбук Френда решил поделиться со всей Фейсбук общественностью.
_"Антон, российские пропагандистские телеканалы и рос. армия в погоне за PR и прославлением "силы русского оружия" в Сирии, практически в каждом репортаже по полной программе светят крупным планом технический персонал из России, который навешивает бомбы и ракеты на самолёты. 
Они дебилы! Ещё бы их фамилии с адресами и телефонами опубликовали. Хотя я думаю, что их лиц будет достаточно, что бы игиловцы и их собратья в России, которых немало на Кавказе, смогли бы потом их найти и отомстить по канонам "Шариата". 
Думаю, что при таком развитии событий яйца и головы этих техников в будущем могут не уцелеть."_

В связи с выше изложенным, приглашаю всех у кого есть информация о российских гражданах принимающих участие в необъявленной войне России против сирийского народа, сообщать все известные Вам данные на сайт "Миротворец", где для этого будет создан отдельный раздел "Преступления Путина в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке". 


Ссылка: https://www.facebook.com/anton.geras...89?pnref=story

----------


## APKAH

> Россия не будет участвовать ни в каких войсковых операциях на территории Сирии или в других государствах, во всяком случае, на сегодняшний день мы этого не планируем, - сказал Путин в интервью программе "60 минут" американского телеканала Си-би-эс.


А я уже оведомлён от коллег что будет по другому, и "на земле" уже работают наши в/ч  :Smile:  Армии РФ не будет, будет "по другому", сами увидите потом как ЭТО будет. 

Для размышления и представления, лично от себя, предложу для осмысление интервью выложенное 05.03.2014.

Поймите! В нынешней сложной геополитической обстановке, работать по канонам прошлого века - уже не корректно, главное сегодня - результат! Мы работаем по правде, не по закону, как на западе - а для и на будущее народов мира - это и есть харизма России!

----------


## vasil

> В принципе., это и ожидали.... На заметку передающим привет Петровичам из Буратиновки и т.п..
> 
> АНТОН ГЕРАЩЕНКО
> Секретарь комитета по вопросам законодательного обеспечения работы правоохранительных органов at Verkhovna Rada, член Коллегии at Ministry of Internal Affairs (Ukraine) and Народный депутат at Верховна Рада України
> Пособник террористов...
> 
> Его Фейсбук сегодня:
> 
> По вечерам, когда есть время, перечитываю личку.
> ...


В связи с вышеизложенным предлагаю "любителям и знатокам" авиации и авиабаз РФ (кто, где, откуда, чьи борта и пр.) заткнуться с "узнаваниями", дабы просто "случайно" не подставить ребят...А админу просто блокировать подобные сообщения...

----------


## Panda-9

> Вероятно закрашивали смываемой краской. Завуалировали до времени "Ч", а после отмашки продемонстрировали и принадлежность
> и номерной состав.


Против версии о смываемой краске то, что звезды на Су-24М остались в четких серых кругах (прям кокарды в натуре), да и все остальные надписи окружены серыми ореолами. Не похоже на отмыв.

----------


## Panda-9

> Мы работаем по правде, не по закону, как на западе - а для и на будущее народов мира - это и есть харизма России!


Работа Запада в сирийском кризисе (да и во многих других областях) ничего общего с законом не имеет. Не говоря уж о его лживости, это да.

----------


## KURYER

> А я уже оведомлён от коллег что будет по другому, и "на земле" уже работают наши в/ч  Армии РФ не будет, будет "по другому", сами увидите потом как ЭТО будет


Началось:



> МОЛНИЯ! СИРИЯ | ХАМА ★ Сирийская Арабская Армия при поддержке авиации РФ начала наземное наступление


И от "партнёров" из НАТО:



> Phase II of Russia’s invasion of Syria seems to hv started. At least 2 Russian helis landed in Morek, fierce fights in & around N. Hama.


Фаза II, похоже началось российское вторжение в Сирию. По крайней мере 2 вертолёта ВВС России приземлились в Морек, идут ожесточённые бои вокруг и в самой Северной Хаме
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Антоха

> В связи с вышеизложенным предлагаю "любителям и знатокам" авиации и авиабаз РФ (кто, где, откуда, чьи борта и пр.) заткнуться с "узнаваниями", дабы просто "случайно" не подставить ребят...А админу просто блокировать подобные сообщения...


Не надо сгущать краски и призывать к репрессивным мерам. Не берите на себя лишнее. У этого форму есть четкие и понятные правила, за исполнением которых админы неусыпно следят... они без ваших подсказок вычислят того, кто попытается разгласить государственную тайну, после чего я могу лишь пожелать болтунам не отравится полонием, где-нибудь в Швейцарии, а то всякое бывает в жизни;) в  этом и есть харизма наших админов))))

----------


## vasil

> Не надо сгущать краски и призывать к репрессивным мерам. Не берите на себя лишнее. У этого форму есть четкие и понятные правила, за исполнением которых админы неусыпно следят... они без ваших подсказок вычислят того, кто попытается разгласить государственную тайну, после чего я могу лишь пожелать болтунам не отравится полонием, где-нибудь в Швейцарии, а то всякое бывает в жизни;) в  этом и есть харизма наших админов))))


И надо почаще нашим либеральным болтунам вспоминать того иорданского пилота. "Соколы обамки" после этого что то уж больно резко сразу же забрались на 10 км и переключились исключительно на охоту за экскаваторами (игыл)...

----------


## AndyK

Сгущать краски может и не стоит, но и языками чесать ни к чему - кто в теме уже давно разобрался "что, откуда и куда".

----------


## vasil

> Сгущать краски может и не стоит, но и языками чесать ни к чему - кто в теме уже давно разобрался "что, откуда и куда".


Полность согласен.

----------


## AndyK

"В Минобороны РФ прокомментировали призыв советника министра внутренних дел Украины Антона Геращенко публиковать любую информацию с персональными данными российских военнослужащих в Сирии, чтобы «игиловцы и их собратья в России смогли потом найти их и отомстить по законам шариата».
«О том, что советник главы МВД Украины Геращенко связан с фашиствующими молодчиками «Правого сектора» было известно давно. Но то, что это «сытое рыло революции достоинства» решило подрядиться в качестве «Мазепы 2.0» для международной террористической организации ИГИЛ, думаю удивило многих. Не только на Украине и в Европе. Но и на Ближнем Востоке. Наконец-то, учрежденный Петром I, пятикилограммовый Орден Иуды найдет своего достойного хозяина», – заявил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков."

Оригинал новости RT на русском:
https://russian.rt.com/article/121843

----------


## AndyK

> Против версии о смываемой краске то, что звезды на Су-24М остались в четких серых кругах (прям кокарды в натуре), да и все остальные надписи окружены серыми ореолами. Не похоже на отмыв.


Но и на вновь накрашенные тем более, видно же что и ОЗ и надписи подвыгоревшие. Да и вместо Би-Би-Си бы уже ВКС нанесли. А никто не обратил внимание что пока только на Су-24 маркировку "проявили"?  :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

> "В Минобороны РФ прокомментировали призыв советника министра внутренних дел Украины Антона Геращенко публиковать любую информацию с персональными данными российских военнослужащих в Сирии, чтобы «игиловцы и их собратья в России смогли потом найти их и отомстить по законам шариата».
> «О том, что советник главы МВД Украины Геращенко связан с фашиствующими молодчиками «Правого сектора» было известно давно. Но то, что это «сытое рыло революции достоинства» решило подрядиться в качестве «Мазепы 2.0» для международной террористической организации ИГИЛ, думаю удивило многих. Не только на Украине и в Европе. Но и на Ближнем Востоке. Наконец-то, учрежденный Петром I, пятикилограммовый Орден Иуды найдет своего достойного хозяина», – заявил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков."
> 
> 
> Оригинал новости RT на русском:
> https://russian.rt.com/article/121843


Да, на канале "Звезда" сказано о заявлении МО РФ. Страницу этого мудака уже Фейсбук прикрыл. Генпрокуратура занимается, возбудят уголовное дело на него.

*МВД Украины достойно Ордена Иуды за призыв передать ИГ фото русских пилотов – Минобороны РФ*
Ссылка - МВД Украины достойно Ордена Иуды за призыв передать ИГ фото русских пилотов – Минобороны РФ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## AC

> ...А никто не обратил внимание что пока только на Су-24 маркировку "проявили"?


Видно же и RF-95005 на Су-34 №22 вон:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=1vNSoGwgb0k

----------


## AndyK

Полностью все пока только на 24-ках отмыто (еще на одном "сером" 25-ом видел)

----------


## Иваныч

Сообщает РИА «Новости». 

Президент Путин отметил, что стрельбы кораблей России по объектам «Исламского государства» (ИГ) в Сирии проведены из акватории Каспийского моря с применением высокоточного оружия, все цели поражены .
Путин на встрече с Шойгу выразил благодарность летчикам, участвующим в операции в Сирии.

----------


## AC

Удары по Сирии наненсены КР "Калибр" с МРК Каспийской флотилии:
Российские корабли обстреляли позиции ИГ в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

...стреляли буквально с Каспия на дальность ~1,5 тыс. км:
http://lenta.ru/news/2015/10/07/putin1/
http://ria.ru/syria_mission/20151007/1298227990.html

...сегодня утром:
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...71427-edvf.htm

----------


## Panda-9

> Полностью все пока только на 24-ках отмыто (еще на одном "сером" 25-ом видел)


Да, теперь согласен, что именно отмыто. Вот тут в первых же кадрах http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=1vNSoGwgb0k это очень хорошо видно. Темные области вокруг, видимо, от "смывки" (керосин?).

----------


## vasil

> Удары по Сирии наненсены КР "Калибр" с МРК Каспийской флотилии:
> Российские корабли обстреляли позиции ИГ в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru
> 
> ...стреляли буквально с Каспия на дальность ~1,5 тыс. км:
> Путин рассказал подробности о ракетных пусках с кораблей по позициям ИГ: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru
> Шойгу: четыре российских корабля провели 26 пусков ракет по ИГ в Сирии | РИА Новости
> 
> ...сегодня утром:
> Ракетные корабли Каспийской флотилии нанесли удары по позициям ИГ в Сирии – Шойгу - Телеканал «Звезда»


а это уже очень серьёзно....вот  Каспий сгодился, статус его как относительно защищённой акватории теперь только повышается...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> "Антон, российские пропагандистские телеканалы и рос. армия в погоне за PR и прославлением "силы русского оружия" в Сирии, практически в каждом репортаже по полной программе светят крупным планом технический персонал из России, который навешивает бомбы и ракеты на самолёты. 
> Они дебилы! Ещё бы их фамилии с адресами и телефонами опубликовали. Хотя я думаю, что их лиц будет достаточно, что бы игиловцы и их собратья в России, которых немало на Кавказе, смогли бы потом их найти и отомстить по канонам "Шариата". 
> Думаю, что при таком развитии событий яйца и головы этих техников в будущем могут не уцелеть."[/I]
> 
> В связи с выше изложенным, приглашаю всех у кого есть информация о российских гражданах принимающих участие в необъявленной войне России против сирийского народа, сообщать все известные Вам данные на сайт "Миротворец", где для этого будет создан отдельный раздел "Преступления Путина в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке".


Очередная влажная незалэжная мечта.

----------


## vasil

> Очередная влажная незалэжная мечта.


такое не комментируется, это к докторам...

----------


## sparrow

Минобороны России опубликовано на Youtube-канале видео массированного удара высокоточным оружием по объектам инфраструктуры ИГИЛ на территории Сирии
Минобороны России опубликовано на Youtube-канале видео массированного удара высокоточным оружием по объектам инфраструктуры ИГИЛ на территории Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## APKAH

Мне вот интересно ЭТО заявление - боюсь представить чем же и как Каспийская флотилия выполнила свой приказ, а ещё более удивляюсь тому, по каким же территориям эти "изделия" добирались до своих целей. Если это правда - то без преувеличения - это сенсация международного масштаба...Не ну хотя День рождения как никак  :Redface:

----------


## Djoker

"Калибр" над Ираком:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> "Калибр" над Ираком:


МО РФ распространило видео пусков в ночное время, на видео весьма светло. Сомнительно, чтобы такая разница во времени была.

----------


## Djoker

На 0:57 есть обозначение Ту-160 над Каспийским морем.

----------


## kiba

+хороший фактор внезапности
на аэродроме началась лётная смена - слышно за десятки километров, все попрятались

отследить запуск КР за тысячу вёрст в рандомном месте в море - задача уже совсем другого уровня

----------


## kiba

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Малые_...екта_21631
Вообще, интересно, это же большой катер, по сути.
С осадкой 2.6 м. он может работать и из Волги, и из Москва-реки. Да что там - из Яузы до первой плотины.
А несёт КР почти стратегической дальности.

----------


## AC

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Малые_...екта_21631
> Вообще, интересно, это же большой катер, по сути.
> С осадкой 2.6 м. он может работать и из Волги, и из Москва-реки. Да что там - из Яузы до первой плотины.
> А несёт КР почти стратегической дальности.


До полотин Яузы он не дойдет... Мачта у него не проходит под мостами:
http://ff1.mosfont.ru/photo/00/64/48/64486.jpg
 :Smile:

----------


## AC

> На 0:57 есть обозначение Ту-160 над Каспийским морем...


Ага! Есть таке дело... К чему это они???  :Cool:

----------


## kiba

Про Яузу - это я утрировал, понятно.
Но в любом случае это новое слово в нашей военной науке, да и на мировую сильно повлияет.
Катер с речной осадкой и командой в тридцать человек может выпустить восемь ракет, которые поразят наземную цель через две границы за пару тысяч км.
Не было ещё такого в нашей истории.

По миру на форумах народ гадает, чем удивят дальше. С крейсера Москва взлетит пара Як-141?

----------


## Djoker

Засветился Су-25СМ б/н 29:




Су-24 б/н 76 обычный "М" или все-таки "М2"?

Опознаны все двенадцать Су-25: б/н 21, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 44 и 53.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Су-24 б/н 76 обычный "М" или все-таки "М2"?


Я уверен, что это "Гефест".

----------


## AC

> Су-24 б/н 76 обычный "М" или все-таки "М2"?
> 
> Опознаны все двенадцать Су-25: б/н 21, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 44 и 53.


1) 74 и 76 обычные, 75 -- М2.
2) А не подскажете еще раз, где 25СМ №28 засветился... (я, видимо, что-то пропустил?)

----------


## KURYER

Мир узнал новое слово "Калибр-НК":

----------


## Djoker

> 1) 74 и 76 обычные, 75 -- М2.


У 75-го видно антенну спутниковой навигации:


Forças Aéreas da Rússia combatem o terrorismo na Síria

А у 76-го её наоборот, нет:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0__aD9aUVKw




> 2) А не подскажете еще раз, где №28 засветился... (я, видимо, что-то пропустил?)




3:38 :



Су-34 в Сирии, как я понимаю - четыре, а не шесть, как первоначально предполагалось. Б/н 21, 22, 25 и 27.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А у 76-го её наоборот, нет


Как это нет? А почему я её разглядел? Или я её с чем-то путаю?.. Можно сказать точно, что это никакой не М2.

----------


## AC

> Су-34 в Сирии, как я понимаю - четыре, а не шесть, как первоначально предполагалось. Б/н 21, 22, 25 и 27.


1) За №28 спасибо. Понял. Видимо, я действительно пропустил его в какой-то из дней.
2) Может, еще пара стоит за барханом в загашнике там у них где-нибудь... (???)

----------


## Djoker

> Как это нет? А почему я её разглядел? Или я её с чем-то путаю?.. Можно сказать точно, что это никакой не М2.


Ткните пальцем... Возможно я тоже не то имею в виду под "антенной спутниковой навигации". :)

----------


## stream

На 76 СРНС нет, чистая Мка, 71, 74, 75 М"Гефест", М2 нет вообще!!!

----------


## AC

> Мне вот интересно ЭТО заявление - боюсь представить чем же и как Каспийская флотилия выполнила свой приказ, а ещё более удивляюсь тому, по каким же территориям эти "изделия" добирались до своих целей. Если это правда - то без преувеличения - это сенсация международного масштаба...Не ну хотя День рождения как никак


Генштаб: все маршруты КР были согласованы с соответствующими странами.
Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Андрей Картаполов рассказал о результатах применения крылатых ракет по боевикам в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Казанец

> чем же и как Каспийская флотилия выполнила свой приказ


Стреляли наши зеленодольские "Буян-М":
http://www.business-gazeta.ru/article/142682/
Ёлы-палы, поймал себя на том, что в ту сторону (в сторону Марийки по Горьковскому шоссе) ровно 15 лет не ездил. А то бывало едешь - то подлодка какая-нибудь болтается в затоне, то ещё кто. Эх, летит время...

----------


## andrew_78

> В принципе., это и ожидали.... На заметку передающим привет Петровичам из Буратиновки и т.п..





> В связи с вышеизложенным предлагаю "любителям и знатокам" авиации и авиабаз РФ (кто, где, откуда, чьи борта и пр.) заткнуться с "узнаваниями", дабы просто "случайно" не подставить ребят...А админу просто блокировать подобные сообщения...


Что-то вы замандражировали господа. Где же ваш боевой дух? Не ссать. Не узнают. Не достанут. Руки коротки. А прежде чем *здесь* что-то сказать, всегда проверяю можно это говорить или нет.
Респект нашей авиации, а теперь ещё и флоту!

----------


## AC

> В связи с вышеизложенным предлагаю "любителям и знатокам" авиации и авиабаз РФ (кто, где, откуда, чьи борта и пр.) заткнуться с "узнаваниями", дабы просто "случайно" не подставить ребят...


И засекретить Каспийскую флотилию и все четыре корабля:
Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Андрей Картаполов рассказал о результатах применения крылатых ракет по боевикам в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Panda-9

Пришла в голову простая мысль, почему часть самолетов с ОЗ и регистрацией, а другая без. Гипотеза такая. Команду закрасить ОЗ, регистрацию и принадлежность виду ВС поступила всем одинаково. Но выполнили ее немного по-разному. Техники Су-24М подошли к делу предусмотрительно, сделав аккуратные шаблоны для "кокард" (всё ж красивей, чем просто невнятные пятна) и использовали краску на масляной основе. Техники других машин сделали как сделали, использовав краску на нитрооснове. И когда пришла команда "демаскироваться", техники Су-24-х смыли часть краски вполне себе слабым растворителем, не затронув нанесенные нитрокраской камуфляж, ОЗ и прочее. А на Су-25, Су-30 всё было сделано "на века", и нитру теперь можно "взять" только нитрорастворителем (на основе ацетона), а это значит, что только вместе со всем, что под верхним слоем краски. Накрасить же всё закрашенное аккуратным образом в полевых условиях проблематично, вот и решили не спешить с восстановлением. Думается, что разгадка где-то тут.

----------


## KURYER

https://youtu.be/3kWlxZNO8ZY
Видео пролёта Калибр-НК от курдских ополченцев
Начальник объединённого штаба ВС Австралии: Наши самолёты перестали вылетать в сирийское воздушное пространство с началом компании российских ВВС :Biggrin: 
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AndyK

> Пришла в голову простая мысль, почему часть самолетов с ОЗ и регистрацией, а другая без...


Логично вполне.

----------


## vasil

> И засекретить Каспийскую флотилию и все четыре корабля:
> Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Андрей Картаполов рассказал о результатах применения крылатых ракет по боевикам в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


любителям поёрничать с дивана предлагаю для разминки побывать с исламских странах, куда не ездят массово турысты из РФ (и вообще не ездят), дабы кой-чего уразумели...и не забывайте о судьбе того иорданского пилота...

----------


## AC

(C)REUTERS

http://jto.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-conte...a-20151009.jpg
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/image...nce-member.jpg
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/image...he-remains.jpg

источник:
Russia backs Syrian forces in major assault on insurgents | Reuters

----------


## TapAc

Ребята, смотрите до конца :)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## sparrow

Fox News узнал о перехвате российской авиацией беспилотников США в Сирии  Fox News узнал о перехвате российской авиацией беспилотников США в Сирии :: Политика :: РБК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> 


О чем кричат эти люди и что применяют Ми-24П???

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Упс, ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" в Сирии.

----------


## TapAc

Из Ирака может перекинули?

----------


## Djoker

Что-то точность не впечатляет:




Может ГЛОНАСС барахлит?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Из Ирака может перекинули?


Не похоже...

В Ирак, Азербайджан и Казахстан боевые машины (БМ) ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" поставляли на базе модернизированных шасси танка Т-72 (унифицированных по ходовой части с танком Т-90А). На сирийских фото БМ на базе "старых" шасси танка Т-72 (визуально гусеницами отличаются). Именно таких БМ (на старой базе Т-72) было много в РА.  :Smile: 

Для сравнения: казахские БМ ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" на модернизированных шасси (в Ираке такие же, в соответствующем камуфляже):

----------


## Pilot

вероятно, это из наличия Российской армии. Машины ранних выпусков. Гусеница на новых двузвенная ак  на Т-90 и Т-72Б3, а на фото старая как на Т-72. На старом шасси шли Буратино, но у них 30 направляющих, а у Солнцепека 24

----------


## PRAIMP

> Не похоже...
> 
> В Ирак, Азербайджан и Казахстан боевые машины (БМ) ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" поставляли на базе модернизированных шасси танка Т-72 (унифицированных по ходовой части с танком Т-90А). На сирийских фото БМ на базе "старых" шасси танка Т-72 (визуально гусеницами отличаются). Именно таких БМ (на старой базе Т-72) было много в РА. 
> 
> Для сравнения: казахские БМ ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" на модернизированных шасси (в Ираке такие же, в соответствующем камуфляже):


Что ща ерунда? На фото одинаковое шасси с траками от Т-80 которые ставят на все Т-90, Т-72Б3, Т-72БА. На одном демонтирован дифлектор выхлопных газов. И что? Это одинаковые шасси.

----------


## Pilot

> Что ща ерунда? На фото одинаковое шасси с траками от Т-80 которые ставят на все Т-90, Т-72Б3, Т-72БА. На одном демонтирован дифлектор выхлопных газов. И что? Это одинаковые шасси.


это казахстанские. Вероятно для сравнения с теми, что в Сирии

----------


## PRAIMP

> Упс, ТОС-1А "Солнцепёк" в Сирии.


А тут действительно СОлнцепек, но там для удобства унификации с Иракскими Т-72М1 и М-84 (совершеннее советскогТ-72А-М1) установлены такие же траки. Хотя возможно просто частьиракских 72х переделали в Солнцепек (24 трубы)

----------


## Pilot

> А тут действительно СОлнцепек, но там для удобства унификации с Иракскими Т-72М1 и М-84 (совершеннее советскогТ-72А-М1) установлены такие же траки. Хотя возможно просто частьиракских 72х переделали в Солнцепек (24 трубы)


Это солнцепеки в Сирии. И они из наличия МО России. Первые партии шли на старом шасси. Они раньше мелькали на учениях.

а в Ираке как раз на новом, как и у казахстанцев

----------


## Pilot

вот на учении в Шиханах

----------


## KURYER

Кассетная бомба РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д
ИСТОЧНИК
+++++++
Турки гоняют свой разведывательный Б-737 AEW&C вдоль сирийской границы

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> Что-то точность не впечатляет. Может ГЛОНАСС барахлит?


Тут может КВО КАБа от 2 до 7 метров сыграло злую шутку :Confused:

----------


## sparrow

> Тут может КВО КАБа от 2 до 7 метров сыграло злую шутку


Управление ГЛОНАСС боеприпаса работает по координатам объекта и с прицельной маркой носителя не связано, картинка предназначена для контроля применения средств поражения.
Для раздачи оценок лучше подучить принципы работы матчасти.

----------


## KURYER

> Управление ГЛОНАСС боеприпаса работает по координатам объекта и с прицельной маркой носителя не связано, картинка предназначена для контроля применения средств поражения.
> Для раздачи оценок лучше подучить принципы работы матчасти.


То есть это верное заявление, что ГЛОНАСС барахлит? 
Объясните, пожалуйста, подробнее для чайника! Или дайте ссылку.

----------


## Djoker

> Управление ГЛОНАСС боеприпаса работает по координатам объекта и с прицельной маркой носителя не связано, картинка предназначена для контроля применения средств поражения.


Но ведь логично будет предположить, что целью было здание, а не дворик рядом с ним...

----------


## Panda-9

> Но ведь логично будет предположить, что целью было здание, а не дворик рядом с ним...


Для таких зданий одного использовавшегося боеприпаса маловато. Даже если попадает в центр, то разрушается лишь часть здания, процентов до 20. Возможно, били по электроподстанциям или или чему-то подобному, без чего всё здание становится "неработоспособным".

----------


## lindr

> ... и с прицельной маркой носителя не связано, картинка предназначена для контроля применения средств поражения.
>  Для раздачи оценок лучше подучить принципы работы матчасти.


Если это тепловизор или дневной канал , то в поисковом режиме он захватит самый большой и яркий объект и эта точка и будет сопровождаться по центру прицельной метки вовсе не обязательно что это цель удара.

В принципе потом можно подкрутить и заставить сопровождать другую точку на земле даже не контрастную, она более дрожать будет. Без стабилизации же вовсе ничего не увидите.

----------


## Let_nab

> Для таких зданий одного использовавшегося боеприпаса маловато. Даже если попадает в центр, то разрушается лишь часть здания, процентов до 20. Возможно, били по электроподстанциям или или чему-то подобному, без чего всё здание становится "неработоспособным".


А если боеприпас попадёт в здание, то разрушения\повреждения электропроводки или любых коммуникаций даж на 20%, как и человеческие потери будут таковыми, что эта "подстанция\ силовой щиток-выключатель" нах и не нужны руинам, которые пожар и замыкание добьёт до разрушения в 80% ..., тем более если бьют по террористам - там и оружие\боеприпасы и взрывчатка должны быть в здании, а не халяльная свинина..., а они в "выключатель" на пустыре в 100 метрах от здания попали, да еще дорогостоящим "высокоточным" оружием и радуются, что света у террористов не стало на час......
Так что видно и любому понятно бьют мимо... Вообще не понимаю зачем делать публичным видео именно с "молоком"... Может и попаданий вообще нет? Научились у американцев, которые уже несколько лет бомбят и всё мимо - только если больница, то точно попадут....
Уж показали бы - то показали бы людям, что вот цель - вот наша ракета\бомба попадает точно в цель, а то явно уж мажут и скромно молчат...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А если боеприпас попадёт в здание, то разрушения\повреждения электропроводки или любых коммуникаций даж на 20%, как и человеческие потери будут таковыми, что эта "подстанция\ силовой щиток-выключатель" нах и не нужны руинам, которые пожар и замыкание добьёт до разрушения в 80% ..., тем более если бьют по террористам - там и оружие\боеприпасы и взрывчатка должны быть в здании, а не халяльная свинина..., а они в "выключатель" на пустыре в 100 метрах от здания попали, да еще дорогостоящим "высокоточным" оружием и радуются, что света у террористов не стало на час......
> Так что видно и любому понятно бьют мимо... Вообще не понимаю зачем делать публичным видео именно с "молоком"... Может и попаданий вообще нет? Научились у американцев, которые уже несколько лет бомбят и всё мимо - только если больница, то точно попадут....
> Уж показали бы - то показали бы людям, что вот цель - вот наша ракета\бомба попадает точно в цель, а то явно уж мажут и скромно молчат...


А может, потому и показывают, что попадают туда, куда надо? В реальную цель, а не в то, что всем кажется таковой.

----------


## Panda-9

С чего вы вообще взяли, что здания надо разрушать? С чего вы взяли, что в нем склад боеприпасов? или что оно под заваязку набито бородатыми? Как можно судить с дивана о разультатах, не зная ни малейших обстоятельств и ничего о цели! Это ж не футбол же по телевизору, с комментатором.

----------


## Blomqvist

Тут просто принимается на веру. Думаю, наша разведка в Сирии на диване уже не сидит.

Кстати, вот тут оценивается возможность применения в Сирии стратегов: http://xn--b1aga5aadd.xn--p1ai/2015/...0%B8%D1%8F101/
Почему бы и их не потестить в боевых условиях? Раз уж даже флот задействовали.

----------


## TapAc

Ну 160 и 95 вполне могут применить на практике, с территории России, ни чем не рискуя, как и в случае с флотом.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

КАБ-500С может и поражает "цель" весьма точно. Другое дело, что "цель" - это географические координаты, устанавливаемые для объекта поражения с разной степенью погрешности, к тому же GPS и ГЛОНАСС пользуются разными моделями планеты и в отдельных местах планеты их разногласие может достигать 200 м и более. В любом случае это гораздо точнее свободнопадающих бомб, какие бы песни про СВП-24 не пели.

----------


## Let_nab

> А может, потому и показывают, что попадают туда, куда надо? В реальную цель, а не в то, что всем кажется таковой.


Ну да! Куда надо... Особенно когда уточняют цель как вот -

"База боевиков (тюрьма) в районе Алеппо"

Видим действительно базу - здание тюрьмы. Вопросов нет! И тут нам показывают воздушный удар высокоточным оружием. Сморим куда - Понятно видим здание тюрьмы..., там рядом дорога и видим едут легковые автомобили, причём явно не террористов, а посторонние не имеющие отношения к цели, потому как на территорию цели - тюрьмы не въезжают и с неё не выезжают, что даёт понимание, что это едут не террористы, а просто местные и едут мимо, то как подтверждения что это не боевые машины вооружённые и перевозящие оружие - нет, тем более указано цель - база террористов. Смотрим попадание... Куда!? Там пустое место и забор отделяющий территорию тюрьмы от дороги с автомобилями... Тоже целили в столб с силовым щитком? Или реально целили в забор? Да, столб\забор - важная цель, чтоб гнать из России самолёты и тратить высокоточный боеприпас для его поражения где-то в сирийской дыре - очень умно! 
Попадание было явно просто на пустырь и в ограждение. Чуть в стороне на 11 часов маленький объект и на таком же расстоянии на 9 часов уже большое здание. Так цель ограждение? При подрыве боеприпаса видим как легковые авто на дороге останавливаются и окутаны облаком дыма\пыли...
Следующий боеприпас уже попадает в здание, то есть в цель... Тут вопросов и не возникает, как ранее - по "точному" попаданию в забор! Который видим на втором видео уже разрушенным..., визуально нам там видно отсутствие приличного участка ограждения, и при этом без визуального повреждения построек рядом...
Скрины внизу....

Хотя тоже... Посмотрел цель, якобы тюрьму в районе Алеппо..., так и не понятно, что это за "тюрьма"? - Центральная тюрьма Алеппо
















В том же видео от МО РФ есть и еще один удар по цели, они указали "Штаб боевиков" - где попадание тоже в стороне от крупного объекта, но там чётко видно маленький объект "типа сортир"\"подстанция" - явно штабом не являющийся - который реально не может быть набит террористами, оружием и боеприпасами и соотношение применения на него боеприпаса по мощности уж слишком чрезмерно, что видно по взрыву и даёт уверенность, что целили в здание на 3 часа рядом, но промазали и попали в "ларёк с шаурмой у Пентагона", который разметало от такой мощной бомбы в пыль...., но "Пентагону" пофигу..., ан нет - лишили штабистов пропитания, чем парализовали и дезорганизовали ИГИЛ...









*Ладно и понятно, что во время боевого применения бывают промахи, но зачем наше МО РФ показывает видео, которое вызывает недоумение. Хотя можно сделать поправку на секретность и что реально мы видим только то, что нам хотят показать специально...*
...........

----------


## lindr

> КАБ-500С может и поражает "цель" весьма точно. Другое дело, что "цель" - это географические координаты, устанавливаемые для объекта поражения с разной степенью погрешности, к тому же GPS и ГЛОНАСС пользуются разными моделями планеты и в отдельных местах планеты их разногласие может достигать 200 м и более. В любом случае это гораздо точнее свободнопадающих бомб, какие бы песни про СВП-24 не пели.


Вот товарищ ответил по существу и технически.

Хотя замечу, что сейчас используют ПЗ90 а не СК42  а он все же ближе в WGS84.

Ерзница в координатах при использовании разных моделей геоидов привела к известной катастрофе под Петрозаводском, на той  широте по линий север-юг точка на советской карте и результат полученный в WG84 - около 100 -130 метров, по линии запад-восток 30-70 метров. Штурмана гражданского лайнера тупо не учили матчасть, все это есть в отчете МАК.

На широте Сирии ошибка много меньше.

Вторая проблема - высота в GPS высоты нет, есть высота над элипсоидом, который есть математическая модель а не реальный рельеф. Точка прицеливания в сложнопересеченной местности может быть и под зданием метров на 10, и тогда бомба запросто снесет забор. 

Указанное (7метров) КВО боеприпаса дано для цели с известными координатами. 

Смотрим аналогично американский боеприпас GMU-31-32- 35, для F-18, на него есть мануал в -нете.

Точность еще зависит от времени полета до цели (т.е. высоты сброса).

----------


## stream

реализация круглосуточного и всепогодного применения авиационной бомбы при выполнении принципа “сбросил-забыл”.
Самонаводящаяся авиационная бомба, стабилизированная по крену (РФ № 2247314) - патент на КАБ-500С - ak_12

----------


## AC

+19 фото от МО РФ за 7-9 октября:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Российские Су-24М и Су-25 уничтожили автомобильную колонну и пункт управления ИГИЛ в сирийской провинции Хама - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 12 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Минометную позицию, автомобильную колонну и пункт управления боевиков ИГИЛ в сирийской провинции Хама точечными ударами уничтожили за минувшие сутки российские бомбардировщики Су-24М и штурмовики Су-25, заявил в понедельник журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В районе населенного пункта Сукейк, севернее Хамы, штурмовиком Су-25 была уничтожена автомобильная колонна подвоза боеприпасов и топлива террористам ИГИЛ, занимающим позиции в данном районе", - сказал он.

Было уничтожено три бензовоза, большегрузная машина и два автомобиля высокой проходимости с установленными на них крупнокалиберными пулеметами, осуществлявшими охранное сопровождение груза, добавил И.Конашенков.

Также в провинции Хама бомбардировщик Су-24М корректируемой авиабомбой КАБ-500 уничтожил заглубленный пункт управления формированиями боевиков ИГИЛ, сообщил представитель военного ведомства.

"Точечным ударом все инженерные сооружения террористов были разрушены", - сказал он.

"В районе населенного пункта Телль-Сукейк, провинция Хама штурмовик Су-25 нанес удар по обнаруженной беспилотными средствами разведки мобильной минометной позиции боевиков. В результате точечного удара уничтожено три оснащенные минометами автомобиля повышенной проходимости и один грузовик с боеприпасами", - сказал И.Конашенков.

----------


## KURYER

Как эту новость понимать? Ещё СУ-30е прибыли в Сирию?



> Минобороны РФ: Истребители Су-30 пополнили состав авиагруппы ВКС России в Сирии
> 
> Истребители Су-30 включены в состав авиационной группы Воздушно-космических сил РФ на территории Сирии, сообщил сегодня журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab

Не забываем, что на Ютубе есть официальная лента МО РФ, где выкладывают видео. 
Ссылка: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQG...m4snE0NTjyOJnA

Заметил, что сейчас начали показывать результат попаданий, где уже понятно и вопросы относительно "промазали" отпадают сами по себе...

К примеру вот из последних:

----------


## lindr

По поводу упавших ракет.

Указанные снимки 9 октября выложили на сайте Iran air force в фейсбуке. По переводу с персидского указано что обломки было очень оперативно собраны военными. Место - Западный азербайджан, Иран.

Сообщение CNN видимо основано на этих кадрах.

----------


## KURYER

> По поводу упавших ракет.
> 
> Указанные снимки 9 октября выложили на сайте Iran air force в фейсбуке. По переводу с персидского указано что обломки было очень оперативно собраны военными. Место - Западный азербайджан, Иран.
> 
> Сообщение CNN видимо основано на этих кадрах.


Сегодня мелькало и это:

----------


## KURYER

БЛА MQ-9EW (вероятно вооружённый) ВВС США над Идлибом:
Вложение 67247Вложение 67248Вложение 67249
+ Видео


++++++++
Европейское агентство по безопасности воздушного движения выпустило бюллетень об опасности полётов над Каспийском морем, Ираном и Ираком после запуска КР "Калибр".
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## L39aero

Я считаю,что из 30 а то и меньше ракет,26 долетевших это вообще ничтяк,когда показывали Дагестан,на 2х укск не было нагара,т.е. Из 32 кр на каспийской флотилии,2 точно не пускали!

----------


## KURYER

> когда показывали Дагестан,на 2х укск не было нагара,т.е. Из 32 кр на каспийской флотилии,2 точно не пускали!


Фото с Дагестана. Похоже, что нагара нет на одной УКСК

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Фото с Дагестана. Похоже, что нагара нет на одной УКСК


так вовсе не факт, что ПУ под завязку набита одними КРами. Корабли все-таки выходили в море для боевого задания, т.ч. вполне логично включить в состав вооружения и несколько ПКРов для самообороны.

----------


## maxik

Если нет нагара, значит она  точно открывалась, нагар будет на закрытых УКСК. ИМХО она открывалась первой

----------


## L39aero

Ближняя в первом ряду и дальняя во-втором!посмотрите на дальнюю крышку!пкр быть может,но там не по кому,думаю просто игрушки дорогие,смысл пускать лишку,салют знатный и так получился

----------


## vasil

> Ближняя в первом ряду и дальняя во-втором!посмотрите на дальнюю крышку!пкр быть может,но там не по кому,думаю просто игрушки дорогие,смысл пускать лишку,салют знатный и так получился


какие дотошные ребята...нагар ищут, подсчитывают, публикуют. аналитикам ЦРУ уже явно делать нех...- местные диванные авиаторы уже всю инфу собрали, обсмотрели, обработали и выложили...
Я представляю всю эту говорильню в году эдак в 1937...
не на один лагпункт бы набрали.

----------


## AC

+ еще 10 фото от МО РФ за 10.10.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## L39aero

А вы я так понимаю в рядах НКВД таки себя и видите;-), ну а так,если вы прочитаете что до писали,то поймете,что речь шла о том что процент удачных пусков не может не радовать!ну и про диванность,вы глубоко ошиблись!

----------


## Let_nab

*Авиабаза «Хмеймим» ждет подкреплений*

цинк - Авиабаза «Хмеймим» ждет подкреплений — Рамблер.Новости

В понедельник, 12 октября, воюющая в Сирии группировка российских боевых самолетов и вертолетов совершила рекордное количество вылетов — 88. Уничтожены, по словам официального представителя Минобороны РФ генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова, 86 объектов противника.

Из этих данных следуют, как минимум, два важных вывода. Первый: если учесть, что на сегодня на авиабазе «Хмеймим» мы располагаем всего восемнадцатью фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34 и Су-24М, а также двенадцатью штурмовиками Су25, значит, каждый из ударных самолетов авиагруппы за сутки совершил почти по три боевых вылета. Если даже часть этой штабной статистики пришлась на вертолеты огневой поддержки Ми-24П — все равно нагрузка на российских летчиков близка к предельной. Тем более что летать им приходится не только днем, но и ночью. Отдыхать просто некогда. Некогда и толком готовить полеты.

С такой интенсивностью воевать можно несколько дней, не больше. Дальше не выдержат ни люди, ни машины.

Второй вывод. В среднем получается, что на уничтожение одного объекта врага нашим пилотам потребовался один боевой вылет. Но ведь невозможно поверить, что в Сирии российские летчики используют исключительно высокоточное оружие типа бомб КАБ-250. В этом просто нет необходимости, если по докладу генерала, в качестве целей в понедельник оказались не только хорошо замаскированные склады боеприпасов и заглубленные командные пункты исламистов, но и отдельные грузовики и бензовозы. На штурмовку подобных объектов во избежание промахов Су-25 обычно летают парами и используют самые обычные бомбы и ракеты. Однако, говорит нам Конашенков, на уничтожение, скажем, автоколонны бандитов в провинции Алеппо в понедельник был направлен всего один российский штурмовик. С чего бы это?

Полагаю, ответ прост. Бои с исламистами сегодня одновременно развернулись в провинциях Ракка, Латакия, Хама, Идлиб и Алеппо. Почти всюду сирийская армия уповает, главным образом, на поддержку российской авиации. И, видимо, слезно умоляет ее усилить. Однако боевые возможности нашей группировки на базе «Хмеймим» достаточно скромные. По сути, оттуда в воздух сегодня поднимается всего один усиленный смешанный авиаполк. Но одним полком (правда, десантным) как мы помним, министру обороны Павлу Грачеву в свое время не удалось взять даже город Грозный. Тем более, такими малыми силами не выиграть войны в целой Сирии.

Что же тогда? По логике — одно из двух. Либо мы вскоре, надорвавшись, будем вынуждены понемногу сворачивать свою боевую активность в сирийском небе. И тогда примемся воевать, как воюют сегодня американцы в этой стране — понемногу летаем, понемногу бомбим… Рушим инфраструктуру бандформирований, но не наносим им решительного поражения. А армия Асада пусть с врагами разбирается сама.

Либо, если действительно хотим победить, надо решительно наращивать свои силы в Сирии. Прежде всего — ударную авиацию. И появились сведения, что дела скоро могут пойти именно в этом направлении.

Иракская газета Al-Raid со ссылкой на свой источник в международном координационном штабе (Россия, Сирия, Ирак, Иран) в Багдаде сообщила сенсационную новость. По ее сведениям, российское командование уведомило союзников по борьбе с «Исламским государством» *, что принято решение в ближайшей перспективе увеличить среднее число боевых вылетов в Сирии более, чем втрое. С примерно 60 до 200 ежесуточно.

По словам источника, «это — минимальное требование, которое обеспечит эффективное наступление атакующих сил с целью захвата поставленных стратегических целей».

Собеседник газеты продолжает: «Первая волна атак была не более, чем разведкой боем реакции, готовности и оборонительной стратегии врага… Тем не менее, такого количества вылетов совершенно недостаточно для подготовки наступления. Текущая военная операция требует минимум 200 вылетов в день для достижения поставленных целей… Театр военных действий охватывает огромную территорию в Латакии, Джиср аш-Шугур и Алеппо, общей площадью более 20 тысяч квадратных километров.

Для сравнения: Израиль во время войны 2006 года совершал 300−400 вылетов в день над территорией в 3 тысячи квадратных километров».

Совершенно точно, что для осуществления такого плана, если он на самом деле существует, численный состав авиационной группировки Воздушно-Космических сил России в Сирии в ближайшие недели придется увеличить раза в три-четыре. Мало того. Аэродрома, который наши летчики используют под Латакией, будет недостаточно, поскольку там всего одна взлетно-посадочная полоса и необходимой интенсивности боевой работы при таком обороте дела она не обеспечит.

По словам все того же источника из координационного штаба в Багдаде, работа в этом направлении уже идет. Еще один сирийский аэродром будет передан Воздушно-Космическим силам РФ «уже в следующем месяце».

Эти данные заставляют по новому оценить сведения, которые с начала октября циркулируют в израильской прессе. Там как о деле совершенно решенном, пишут о скором прибытии в Сирию новейших российских многоцелевых истребителей Су-35. Способных, напомню, работать и по наземным целям. Для чего в арсенал каждого Су-35 входит неуправляемое вооружение общей массой до 8000 тонн. В том числе и 500-килограммовые бомбы, а также 120 неуправляемых ракет в шести блоках Б-8М1.

Правда, допустим, израильская газета «Курсор» 6 октября сообщала, что пополнение из России на авиабазу «Хмеймим» прибудет 9 октября. Дата давно прошла, а Су-35 над Сирией пока не зафиксировано. Но теперь-то кажется, что это ничего не значит. Планы командования могут корректироваться. Допустим, по той причине, что новый сирийский аэродром российским военным пока так и не передан. Подождем следующего месяца.

И вот еще многозначительная новость. В Мурманске на днях спешно свернут продолжавшийся всего четыре месяца — невообразимо мало для столь огромного корабля! — ремонт единственного нашего авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов». На следующей неделе он уже встанет на рейде Североморска, в конце октября примет самолеты 279-го отдельного корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота. И тут же выйдет в Баренцево море для обеспечения тренировочных полетов.

Спешка для нашей флотской действительности просто невообразимая. Ведь обычно даже корабли куда меньших размеров и боевых возможностей после ремонта месяцами стоят в базах. Пополняют запасы и проводят корабельные учения. С их палуб не слазят проверяющие всех рангов. Из экипажей штабы веревки вьют, налаживая боевую организацию. Потом — постепенная сдача курсовых задач.

А тут от заводской стенки — и сразу в море? Такое бывает лишь в экстренных обстоятельствах.

Разве вы сильно удивитесь, если и «Кузя», как ласково называю на флоте авианосец, в первой половине следующего года тоже окажется у берегов Сирии? Ему и дополнительные взлетно-посадочные полосы ни к чему — своей хватит. А численность российской боевой авиации в регионе немедленно возрастет на пару десятков достаточно грозных единиц. И это плохая новость не только для «Исламского государства».

----------


## Let_nab

> По поводу упавших ракет.
> 
> Указанные снимки 9 октября выложили на сайте Iran air force в фейсбуке. По переводу с персидского указано что обломки было очень оперативно собраны военными. Место - Западный азербайджан, Иран.
> 
> Сообщение CNN видимо основано на этих кадрах.


Посмотрел ФейсБук, так там несколько пользователей\групп "Iran air force", в том числе и закрытые группы. Так вот эти "Iran air force" - фейковые или так сказать "частные" страницы непонятно кого в ФейсБуке, никакого отношения к официальным Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force, IRIAF не имеют.

Посмотрел у иранцев по поводу упавших ракет. Вот нашёл у них информацию касающуюся американского фейка про упавшие в Иране русские ракеты. Они опровергают этот факт. Они сообщают, то США начали психологическую операцию против России. Понравилось у них в этой статье - _"...«Ложь сотканная сионистскими корпоративными СМИ на западе о России являются попыткой скрыть союз ИГИЛ, Аль-Каиды и других террористических организаций с разведками США, Израиля, Великобритании, Франции и Саудовской Аравии и скрыть тот очевидный факт, что российские авиаудары больно ударили по этим вооруженным террористам и что эти удары происходят на законных основаниях, потому что правительство суверенного народа Сирии официально просило помощи у России..."_

Цинк статьи на иранском информационном портале Iran daily online: Report of Russian missile crash in Iran is US psyop: Former US Senate candidate
Статья на английском, можно без проблем перевести онлайн переводом.

На иранском портале есть еще любопытная информация, которая передаёт настроения местной региональной коалиции стран, которые борется с террористами и которым помогает Россия. К примеру, (http://www.iran-daily.com/News/128869.html) это оценка местными факта сброса США 50 тонн военной амуниции, как они пишут выделяя в кавычки - «умеренным» группам боевиков, лидеры которых были «надлежащим образом проверены Соединенными Штатами и ведут боевые действия против ИГИЛ в Северной Сирии.»... хорошо пишут про, то что запад обвиняет Россию в её интересах в Сирии, хотя - "...США во всём мире продвигает силой свои интересы и ведет «постоянные войны против людей, которые стремятся получить для себя право определять свои собственные дела, контролировать свои собственные ресурсы, для создания своих собственных обществ и жизни, которые независимы от колониального господства»."

----------


## Pilot

> [B]А
> 
> И вот еще многозначительная новость. В Мурманске на днях спешно свернут продолжавшийся всего четыре месяца — невообразимо мало для столь огромного корабля! — ремонт единственного нашего авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов». На следующей неделе он уже встанет на рейде Североморска, в конце октября примет самолеты 279-го отдельного корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота. И тут же выйдет в Баренцево море для обеспечения тренировочных полетов.
> 
> Спешка для нашей флотской действительности просто невообразимая. Ведь обычно даже корабли куда меньших размеров и боевых возможностей после ремонта месяцами стоят в базах. Пополняют запасы и проводят корабельные учения. С их палуб не слазят проверяющие всех рангов. Из экипажей штабы веревки вьют, налаживая боевую организацию. Потом — постепенная сдача курсовых задач.
> 
> А тут от заводской стенки — и сразу в море? Такое бывает лишь в экстренных обстоятельствах.
> 
> Разве вы сильно удивитесь, если и «Кузя», как ласково называю на флоте авианосец, в первой половине следующего года тоже окажется у берегов Сирии? Ему и дополнительные взлетно-посадочные полосы ни к чему — своей хватит. А численность российской боевой авиации в регионе немедленно возрастет на пару десятков достаточно грозных единиц. И это плохая новость не только для «Исламского государства».


Хочу Вас огорчить. Выход корабля планировался намного раньше. Просто, впрочем как всегда, он сдвинулся вправо и совпал с происходящими событиями. 
20 самолетов на борту точно не будет, да и не нужны они в Сирии, ибо это не многоцелевые самолеты.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Хочу Вас огорчить. Выход корабля планировался намного раньше. Просто, впрочем как всегда, он сдвинулся вправо и совпал с происходящими событиями. 
> 20 самолетов на борту точно не будет, да и не нужны они в Сирии, ибо это не многоцелевые самолеты.


Ну чугунием-то они работать тоже могут, да и новый полк с МиГами может к концу года подтянется.

----------


## Pilot

чугуний да, но это не то, да и самолетов далеко не 20
Полка не будет в этом году. Надо бы еще испытания для начала повести. Хотя 100 полк восстанавливают

----------


## KURYER

> И вот еще многозначительная новость. В Мурманске на днях спешно свернут продолжавшийся всего четыре месяца — невообразимо мало для столь огромного корабля! — ремонт единственного нашего авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов». На следующей неделе он уже встанет на рейде Североморска, в конце октября примет самолеты 279-го отдельного корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота. И тут же выйдет в Баренцево море для обеспечения тренировочных полетов.


Спорный момент про ремонт и размеры корабля. Для докового ремонта (чистка забортной арматуры и проверка её на герметичность, чистка и покраска необрастайкой подводной части Кузнецова) четыре месяца в самый раз. Особенно учитывая, что раньше доковые ремонты для надводного флота были роскошью и проводились в экстренных случаях.
А по поводу усиления нашей авиагруппировки, не далее как сегодня:



> Now #RuAF has just four Su-34s in Syria. Arrival of four more examples is expected to happen by 1st November.


К 1 ноября ожидают ещё четыре СУ-34

----------


## vasil

> *Авиабаза «Хмеймим» ждет подкреплений*
> 
> цинк - Авиабаза «Хмеймим» ждет подкреплений — Рамблер.Новости
> 
> В понедельник, 12 октября, воюющая в Сирии группировка российских боевых самолетов и вертолетов совершила рекордное количество вылетов — 88. Уничтожены, по словам официального представителя Минобороны РФ генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова, 86 объектов противника.
> 
> Из этих данных следуют, как минимум, два важных вывода. Первый: если учесть, что на сегодня на авиабазе «Хмеймим» мы располагаем всего восемнадцатью фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34 и Су-24М, а также двенадцатью штурмовиками Су25, значит, каждый из ударных самолетов авиагруппы за сутки совершил почти по три боевых вылета. Если даже часть этой штабной статистики пришлась на вертолеты огневой поддержки Ми-24П — все равно нагрузка на российских летчиков близка к предельной. Тем более что летать им приходится не только днем, но и ночью. Отдыхать просто некогда. Некогда и толком готовить полеты.
> 
> С такой интенсивностью воевать можно несколько дней, не больше. Дальше не выдержат ни люди, ни машины.
> ...


да, маловато будет, маловато
уже настал этап косить живую силу на позициях, иначе наступления вряд ли получатся, ОФАБ-250ШН помогли бы, видел результат на полигоне, да и С-24/25 с набалдашником гранёным "противокитайским" тоже кстати бы пришлись...
понятно, что их не с 5 км бы пришлось пускать
а то всё сведётся как у пиндосов к охоте за качалками нефтяными и экскаваторами, но у них ресурс, они могут себе позволить стрелять по мопедам игил десятилетиями, с ними всё как раз ясно...

----------


## Let_nab

> да, маловато будет, маловато
> уже настал этап косить живую силу на позициях, иначе наступления вряд ли получатся, ОФАБ-250ШН помогли бы, видел результат на полигоне, да и С-24/25 с набалдашником гранёным "противокитайским" тоже кстати бы пришлись...
> понятно, что их не с 5 км бы пришлось пускать
> а то всё сведётся как у пиндосов к охоте за качалками нефтяными и экскаваторами, но у них ресурс, они могут себе позволить стрелять по мопедам игил десятилетиями, с ними всё как раз ясно...


Так начали активные боевые действия на земле. У них поэтому иранцы и "потеют"... Уже второй генерал у персов погиб... 
_"...В боях в Сирии погибли два иранских генерала. Генерал-майор Фаршад Хасунизаде и бригадный генерал Хамид Мохтарбанд, оба из состава Корпуса стражей Исламской революции (КСИР), были убиты в бою в понедельник, 12 октября. Где именно они погибли, не сообщается, но известно, что они воевали против ИГ..."_

Естественно авиации катастрофически не хватает... Я думаю наши могут и стратегов запустить "размяться". Хохма проходила, что не все крылатые выпущены с кораблей, что и Ту-160 поддержал....

Если у пиндосов полно ресурсов, то уже "устали" воевать... Вот персы, со слов американцев, пишут по этому поводу:

_"....На протяжении десятилетий, американские военные готовили солдат в Ираке, Афганистане, Северо-Западной Африке, Йемене и Сомали. США потратили около $65 млрд в Афганистане, сказал $25 в Ираке, почти 1 миллиард долларов в Сомали и $600 млн в Северо-Западной Африке для подготовки военных и полиции, $500 по программе по обучению и оснащению боевиков в Сирии.
«Что касается инвестиций Соединенных Штатов в подготовку военных и полицейских сил во всем мире, конечно, было Позорным провалом и Вашингтон потерял огромное количество денег и огромное количество времени, - сказал сенатор Скот Беннетт, - Соединенные Штаты подрывают свою собственную национальную безопасности, потому что теперь подготовили много боевиков, которые очень опытны в использовании оружия, но они имеют чувство предательства и ненависти в отношении Соединенных Штатов Америки, потому что нет семейных связей, нет никакой дружбы, нет места для естественного союзничества.
Он также сказал, что США длительное время ведет в некоторых мусульманских странах затяжную войну, которая привела к ситуации когда целое поколение мусульман было поражено так называемым синдромом усталости от войны....
Синдром усталости от войны является исчерпание разума и тела, политической воли продолжать борьбу. Характер конфликта в результате этой усталости проявляется массовым бегством людей, покидающих страны на Ближнем Востоке и перемещение их в Европу, - добавил сенатор...."_ 
http://www.iran-daily.com/News/128234.html

----------


## stream

По данным радиоперехватов переговоров полевых командиров в провинциях ХАМА и ХОМС, боевики испытывают острую нехватку боеприпасов для стрелкового оружия и гранатометов. Отдельные полевые командиры выдвигают требования своему руководству, что, если в ближайшее время не будут восполнены боеприпасы, они выведут свои банды из зоны боевых действий.

Рекордные 88 вылетов в сутки группировки ВКС России в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## Polikarpoff

> *СМИ: Единственный авианосец России направится в Сирию*
> 
> Российские власти отправят единственный в стране авианосец «Адмирал Кузнецов» к сирийским берегам. Об этом сообщает портал FlashNord, который ссылается на анонимный источник в командовании Северного флота.
> 
> По информации портала, там военный корабль будет принимать участие в миссии по уничтожению боевиков, которые принадлежат к террористической организации «Исламское государство».
> 
> Отплытие тяжелого авианесущего крейсера планируется осуществить до конца текущей недели. До августа месяца корабль «Адмирал Кузнецов» проходил ремонтные работы в Мурманской области на заводе в Росляково. Теперь, когда закончен ремонт и восстановлена полная боевая готовность военного судна, оно отправится в Сирию бороться с террористами ИГ.
> 
> На корабле во время походов базируются штурмовики Су-25УТГ, истребители Су-33 и вертолеты Ка-27 и Ка-29.
> ...


СМИ: Единственный авианосец России направится в Сирию » Информинг. Информируем о главном

----------


## KURYER

Дальний поход ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" в этом году не запланирован:



> Флагман ВМФ России тяжелый авианесущий крейсер (ТАВКР) "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" завершает этап базовой подготовки и готовится выйти в море, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Северного флота капитан 1 ранга Вадим Серга.
>        "В настоящее время корабль находится на своей штатной стоянке в Мурманске. Его экипаж проводит плановые мероприятия боевой подготовки. Технические работы на крейсере практически завершены. В ближайшее время корабль выйдет в Баренцево море для отработки плановых задач курса боевой подготовки, а также для обеспечения полётов лётчиков корабельного истребительного авиаполка морской авиации Северного флота", - сказал В.Серга.
>        Он подчеркнул, что дальний поход или какие-либо другие мероприятия боевой и оперативной подготовки для тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" на ближайшее время не спланированы.
>        В.Серга напомнил, что в 2015 году экипаж ТАВКР "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" в основном занимался восстановлением технической готовности своего корабля. В течение трех месяцев с мая по август крейсер находился в сухом доке росляковского судоремонтного завода (г. Мурманск). В этот период были проведены очистка и покраска днища корабля, ремонт агрегатов и оборудования электромеханической боевой части, а также сервисное обслуживание.

----------


## Pilot

Российская авиация уничтожила близ Алеппо объекты боевиков по сборке взрывных устройств - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолсты российской авиагруппы уничтожили в районе города Алеппо в Сирии мастерские террористов-смертников, заявил в среду официальный представитель министерства обороны России Игорь Конашенков.

"В районе города Алеппо бомбардировщиками Су-24М нанесены точечные удары по объектам, на которых боевики собирали взрывные устройства и устанавливали их на автомобили террористов-смертников", - сказал И.Конашенков.

По его словам, эти автомобили планировалось использовать для терактов в сирийских городах и населенных пунктах, а также в ходе нападений на позиции правительственной армии

Российские Су-25СМ уничтожили центр подготовки террористов в сирийской провинции Идлиб - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты российской авиагруппы в ходе операции в Сирии уничтожили центр подготовки террористов в провинции Идлиб, заявил в среду официальный представитель министерства обороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В провинции Идлиб штурмовиками Су-25СМ нанесен удар по центру подготовки террористов в горной местности. Средствами объективного контроля отмечена детонация боеприпасов, хранящихся на объекте. Объект уничтожен", - сказал И.Конашенков.

По его словам, после выполнения боевых задач все российские самолеты благополучно вернулись на авиабазу "Хмеймим". 

Под Алеппо российская авиация уничтожила учебную базу ИГ, склады и мастерские - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолсты российской авиагруппы за минувшие сутки уничтожили ремонтные мастерские, учебную базу, склады и командный пункт террористов в ходе операции в Сирии, заявил в среду официальный представитель Министерства обороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В 13 километрах от Алеппо удару с воздуха подверглись ремонтные мастерские, где проводились работы по восстановлению бронированной техники и установке на автомобили высокой проходимости минометов, крупнокалиберных пулеметов, а также зенитных установок ЗУ-23", - сказал И.Конашенков.

Также в этом районе уничтожена база ИГИЛ, на которой террористы проходили обучение минно-взрывному делу. В результате точного удара, нанесенного бомбардировщиком Су-34, база уничтожена, отметил представитель военного ведомства.

"В провинциях Хама и Латакия бомбардировщиками Су-24 уничтожены склады с боеприпасами террористов. В окрестностях Дейр-Эз-Зо бомбардировщики Су-24 воздушным ударом уничтожили командный пункт одного из крупных отрядов группировки ИГИЛ", - добавил И.Конашенков.

----------


## Pilot

Подлет российского истребителя к американскому самолету в Сирии не являлся акцией устрашения - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 14 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Истребитель российской авиагруппы подлетел в субботу в воздушном пространстве Сирии к американскому самолсту для его идентификации, а не с целью акции устрашения, заявил официальный представитель министерства обороны России Игорь Конашенков.

"При выдвижении в район система предупреждения об облучении, которыми оснащены все наши самолеты, зафиксировала излучение от неизвестного летательного объекта. Наш истребитель довернул и подлетел на расстояние около двух-трсх километров, не с целью кого-то напугать, а чтобы идентифицировать данный объект и его принадлежность. После чего российский Су-30СМ вернулся в боевую группу для выполнения плановой задачи", - сказал И.Конашенков в среду журналистам.

По его словам, встреча самолстов произошла 10 октября, когда группа российских самолетов под прикрытием истребителя Су-30СМ выполняла боевую задачу по уничтожению одного из объектов террористической группировки ИГИЛ в провинции Алеппо.

"Это не первый такой случай. Наши летчики довольно часто визуально фиксируют в воздушном пространстве над Сирией не только полеты самолетов США, но и беспилотные летательные аппараты, включая ударные БПЛА", - добавил И.Конашенков.

По его словам, российской стороне не понятны причины удивления представителей ВВС США по поводу ситуации, возникшей в минувшую субботу.

"Во-первых, российские боевые самолеты находятся в сирийском воздушном пространстве на абсолютно законных основаниях по просьбе официальных властей Сирийской Арабской Республики. Более того, все полеты наших самолетов согласовываются с соответствующими органами власти этой страны", - отметил И.Конашенков.

----------


## Panda-9

Нашел в сети. Кто-то собрал статистику:



> 30 сентября - 20 вылетов, 8 целей .
> 1 октября - 18 вылетов, 12 целей .
> 2 октября - 28 вылетов, 19 целей .
> 3 октября - 20 вылетов, 9 целей .
> 4 октября - 20 вылетов, 10 целей .
> 5 октября - 25 вылетов, 9 целей .
> 6 октября - 20 вылетов, 12 целей.
> 7 октября - удар 26 Калибров по 11 целям. (данных по авиации нет)
> 8 октября - 22 вылета, 27 целей. (данные только за ночь, за все сутки не нашёл)
> ...

----------


## AC

> Нашел в сети. Кто-то собрал статистику:


А искать особо не надо, чтобы собирать... Все есть тут:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/section/26-novosti-vvs/

----------


## KURYER

Посыпались сообщения о МИ-28, только что прибывших в Сирию:

----------


## lindr

> Посмотрел у иранцев по поводу упавших ракет. Вот нашёл у них информацию касающуюся американского фейка про упавшие в Иране русские ракеты. Они опровергают этот факт.


Нет никакого фейка. Часть ракет действительно не долетела *и это нормально*.

Посмотрите на местность если полет на этом участке шел в режиме огибания рельефа, внештатные ситуации вполне возможны. 

Декларировался Полет на высоте 80 м. высота в базе высот на примере даже SRTM идет с шагом не менее 30, реально думаю 100. А по спутнику ошибка высоте из-за неточность определения координат носителя, запаздывания реакции системы, и и несовершенство модели эллипсоида запросто может составить 30- 50 метров. При снижении ракеты ниже определенной высоты ее может как бы "притятуть" к земле.

Если по такому сложному маршруту не долетели 4 ракеты из 26 то это не просто хороший результат а *отличный*, учитывая что это первое массовое применение в реальных условиях.

----------


## L39aero

Вот об этом я и говорил,но тут один товарищ начал про 37 год,про нос суете не туда!в том то и прикол,что даже если 32 пустили,26 дошли это норма!даже у всеми восхваляемых звездно полосатых 54-60% готовность уже боеготово и успешно,а тут 70% дошло

----------


## Let_nab

> Нет никакого фейка. Часть ракет действительно не долетела *и это нормально*.


Если нет никакого фейка, то ссылочку в студию на официальную информацию об этом! Часть ракет это сколько? И только не на непонятные источники из Фейсбуков с вывеской Армия Ирана и на не пиндосов, которые просто голословно ляпнули языком и так же ссылаются на соцсети...
Я привёл официальную ссылку информационного агентства Ирана, страну где как пустословы кивают, упали ракеты..., как и есть официальное заявление наших источников...

Ждём - иначе можно так же считать вас таким же пустословом как и

----------


## lindr

> Если нет никакого фейка, то ссылочку в студию на официальную информацию об этом! Часть ракет это сколько? И только не на непонятные источники из Фейсбуков с вывеской Армия Ирана и на не пиндосов, которые просто голословно ляпнули языком и так же ссылаются на соцсети...


Соцсети ценнейший источник информации, особенно личные страницы, на них часто необдуманно выкладывают важные фото и и видео.




> Если нет никакого фейка, то ссылочку в студию на официальную информацию об этом!


Ее не будет *никогда* и понятно почему, война батенька. 

- Жители деревушки по трассе полета ракет проснулись от взрыва, видны выбитые стекла.

- Местное телевидение оказалось оперативным и засняло ущерб и борозды на земле.

- Видно что местность гористая.

Какой вывод напрашивается?

Местное иранское телевидение состряпало фейк? Зачем им это -) Или метеорит с неба упал?




> Я привёл официальную ссылку информационного агентства Ирана


Было бы странно если оно было другим, учитывая крайнюю заинтересованность Ирана в победе в Сирии.

Почитайте иранские военно политические странички на фарси. Увлекательное чтиво прямо сказать. Основные тезисы:

- выкинем сунитских собак из Бахрейна и Йемена.

- Восточный Курдистан - был есть и будет иранским, а Западный скоро станет.

- пантюркисты идите в ад, Азербайджан и Туркмения  - Иранская земля.

- Шиитская империя от Ливана до Индии.

*Да кстати я патриот и подтверждаю делом - работаю в ВПК уже более 15 лет. Но патриотизм не должен заменять мозги.*

----------


## KURYER

В источнике (фотографиях), который привёл уважаемый *lindr* смущает отсутствие достойных воронок от сдетонировавшей БЧ весом 450 кг. Больше похоже на какие то грядки небольшой глубины. Что то подсказывает, что последняя ступень предохранения у такого изделия снимается через некоторое время после удаления от носителя. Дабы при попытке пострелять по КР из зенитно-артиллерийского комплекса, у стреляющего случилось огорчение. 
 
Если же БЧ не взорвалась, а взорвался керосин из баков КРМБ, то окрестности должны быть завалены остатками корпуса, элементов электроники ГСН, жаропрочных элементов ДУ ракеты ну и т.д. И местные иранцы выкладывали бы эти доказательства вместо выбитых окон.
Как то так. В целом согласен, что часть КРМБ могла и не долететь. 
P.S. Жаль, что забанен уважаемым *lindr* :Frown:

----------


## KURYER

Последствия авиационного удара ВВС России по позициям "неумеренной" оппозиции возле г.Идлиб:
 
 
Из Твиттера Мурада Газдиева, военкорра RT

----------


## vasil

> Вот об этом я и говорил,но тут один товарищ начал про 37 год,про нос суете не туда!в том то и прикол,что даже если 32 пустили,26 дошли это норма!даже у всеми восхваляемых звездно полосатых 54-60% готовность уже боеготово и успешно,а тут 70% дошло


да не лишним было про 37 год упомянуть, а то резвятся вовсю наши доморощенные военспецы, оседлавшие "сплетни москвы", "дожди" и иже с ними...этим точно не помешает Колыма...

----------


## Let_nab

Вот сегодня пиндосня опять "дала на гора"! Очередной вброс без доказательств.., одно словоблудие... уже не знают что скандального и вонючего выдумать.

Фокс передали, что российские (кубинские?) транспортные самолёты доставили из России в Сирию подготовленные в России кубинский спецназ и "полувоенных" специалистов для борьбы с ИГ на стороне России и Асада...
Генерал кубинской Армии Леопольдо Синтра Фриас посетил до этого Сирию. 

Источник: Top Cuban general, key forces in Syria to aid Assad, Russia, sources say | Fox News

Вывод американцев: «... будет означать, что Генерал Рауль Кастро больше заинтересован в поддержке своих союзников России и Сирии, чем продолжать нормализовать отношения с США.»


Посмотрел инфу... Вот нашёл на "Звезде", но без подтверждения и "стрелки переводят" на тот же Фокс, непонятно - для чего они копипастят ерунду:
- http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...51409-vzfa.htm

*Куба официально опровергла пиндосовский вброс.*

Ранее телеканал Fox News сообщил со ссылкой на американского представителя, что кубинские вооруженные отряды и спецназ находятся в Сирии. Также сообщалось, что командующий кубинскими ВС якобы недавно посетил Сирию во главе военной делегации.

"Это просто абсурд, огромная глупость", - так дипломат кубинской миссии в Дамаске прокомментировал появившиеся в ряде СМИ сообщения о том, что кубинские вооруженные отряды и спецназ находятся в Сирии.
Представитель посольства Кубы в Дамаске опроверг сообщения о якобы присутствии кубинских военных на территории Сирии.

Ссылка на английском - http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20...ary-syria.html
И еще на русском от РИАновости - http://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20151015/1302487704.html

Посмотрел что за кубинский генерал, чтоб представить и нашёл...
Шойгу встречался с  Леопольдо Синтра Фриас во время своего визита на Кубу в феврале этого года.

----------


## vasil

> Вот сегодня пиндосня опять "дала на гора"!
> 
> Фокс передали, что российские (кубинские?) транспортные самолёты доставили из России в Сирию подготовленные в России кубинский спецназ и "полувоенных" специалистов для борьбы с ИГ на стороне России и Асада...
> Генерал кубинской Армии Леопольдо Синтра Фриас посетил до этого Сирию. 
> 
> Источник: Top Cuban general, key forces in Syria to aid Assad, Russia, sources say | Fox News
> 
> Вывод американцев: «... будет означать, что Генерал Рауль Кастро больше заинтересован в поддержке своих союзников России и Сирии, чем продолжать нормализовать отношения с США.»
> 
> ...


Да кто б спорил, с пиндосами и их лизоблюдами давно всё ясно: печати ставить некуда. Но то что они ищут ответ на ситуацию 100%. На стороне англо-саксов сотни лет успешных провокаций, подлогов и предательств...Для них все средства хороши, вся мразь этого позорного мира будет использована против РФ, надо "зрить в оба...". Ответ может быть каверзным, неожиданным и не сиюминутным...Опыта им не занимать. То что гниду ищут в руководстве РФ это как пить дать, они, суки, умеют далеко заглядывать...

----------


## L39aero

Тут инфа начала проскакивать по ми-28 в Сирии,такими темпами рашнплэйнз Превратится в фоторесурс по гражданской авиации

----------


## Let_nab

> Да кто б спорил, с пиндосами и их лизоблюдами давно всё ясно: печати ставить некуда. Но то что они ищут ответ на ситуацию 100%. На стороне англо-саксов сотни лет успешных провокаций, подлогов и предательств...Для них все средства хороши, вся мразь этого позорного мира будет использована против РФ, надо "зрить в оба...". Ответ может быть каверзным, неожиданным и не сиюминутным...Опыта им не занимать. То что гниду ищут в руководстве РФ это как пить дать, они, суки, умеют далеко заглядывать...


Кубинцы уже опровергли этот очередной американский вброс...

----------


## AC

Взлёты-посадки Су-24М (видео МО РФ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1orWhjc3MjA

----------


## Казанец

> транспортные самолёты доставили из России в Сирию подготовленные в России кубинский спецназ и "полувоенных" специалистов для борьбы с ИГ на стороне России и Асада... Генерал кубинской Армии Леопольдо Синтра Фриас посетил до этого Сирию


А почему нет? В своё время кубинцы сделали много полезной работы и в Эфиопии во время войны с Сомали и в Анголе. Им привычнее воевать в жарких странах. Первую кубинскую дивизию в Анголу перебрасывали самолёты Бристоль Британия авиакомпании Кубана. Так что практический опыт есть.




> Генерал Рауль Кастро больше заинтересован в поддержке своих союзников России и Сирии, чем продолжать нормализовать отношения с США


А уж в этом-то вообще нет ничего плохого. Всё логично. Он о соседях с севера вполне реалистично-критического мнения, я думаю.

----------


## Muller

> Тут инфа начала проскакивать по ми-28 в Сирии,такими темпами рашнплэйнз Превратится в фоторесурс по гражданской авиации


Вот уж, не дай Вам бог оказаться правым. РП уже стал довольно скучным после вчерашнего введения ограничений Кириным...

----------


## AC

> Вот уж, не дай Вам бог оказаться правым. РП уже стал довольно скучным после вчерашнего введения ограничений Кириным...


А я не понял смысл "ограничений" то... (???)

----------


## Muller

> А я не понял смысл "ограничений" то... (???)


Ну, из публикации на цензоре следует что тамошние упоротые использовали РП для выявления и идентификации бортов, летающих в Сирии...
Только я скорее согласен с АРКАНОм - куда более опасный источник информации - соцсети.

Вообще, полагаю, что это не личная инициатива администрации РП. Позвонили известно откуда, приехали "поговорить" и вежливо попросили пока скрыть.

----------


## Иваныч

Танки для Асада. Сирийский спецназ. Путин в Сирии.

----------


## AC

> Ну, из публикации на цензоре следует что тамошние упоротые использовали РП для выявления и идентификации бортов, летающих в Сирии...
> Только я скорее согласен с АРКАНОм - куда более опасный источник информации - соцсети.
> 
> Вообще, полагаю, что это не личная инициатива администрации РП. Позвонили известно откуда, приехали "поговорить" и вежливо попросили пока скрыть.


Во-первых, борты идентифицировали в первые два дня полетов уже, а с тех пор ничего не поменялось.
Во-вторых, если бы РП был единственным в мире ресурсом для такой "идентификации", то это бы имело хоть какой-то смысл, а так... (???)
И в-третьих, а чего "вежливые люди" не начнут с себя и у себя там никому не "позвонят" и не "попопросят"? У них у самих там полно такого на сайте:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Muller

> Во-первых, борты идентифицировали в первые два дня полетов уже, а с тех пор ничего не поменялось.
> Во-вторых, если бы РП был единственным в мире ресурсом для такой "идентификации", то это бы имело хоть какой-то смысл, а так... (???)
> И в-третьих, а чего "вежливые люди" не начнут с себя и у себя там никому не "позвонят" и не "попопросят"? У них у самих там полно такого на сайте:
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery


Александр, я с Вами всецело согласен. Однако у нас ведь принято не на рожу, а на зеркало пенять...
Я не верю, что это Кирин сам сделал по своей воле. Ну и это - звонили уж точно не с МО :-)
Боюсь, что настало время хоронить все реестры на жесткий диск - неровен час и до них доберутся :-(

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> по ми-28 в Сирии

----------


## Иваныч

16.10.2015 09:28 
CA-NEWS (CA) - Иран впервые открыто вмешался в конфликт в Сирии, отправив в страну сотни военнослужащих элитных подразделений для поддержки режима президента Асада. 
Тегеран отправил войска в северные и центральные районы Сирии, где они присоединились к бойцам ливанской группировки «Хезболла», которая является союзником Ирана. Цель – проведение совместных операций при воздушной поддержке российской авиации, передает "Голос Америки".

Россия в четверг сообщила о 33 новых авиаударах.

Издание предполагает, что Иран мог отправить в Сирию до 2000 военнослужащих из Корпуса стражей Исламской революции.

Иран поддерживал Асада с самого начала гражданской войны в Сирии, которая идет уже четыре года, однако до сих пор он воздерживался от решительных действий. Однако на этой неделе появились снимки, на которых командир иранского элитного подразделения «Кудс» генерал Касем Сулеймани обращается к бойцам в районе Латакии.



Кроме того, "Голос Америки" утверждает, что Россия "по меньшей мере вдвое увеличила численность своих военных в Сирии". Говоря о наступлении правительственных войск на Алеппо, представитель американской администрации, якобы, сказал: «Все идет к этому». «Пока неясно, примут ли в этом участие российские сухопутные подразделения», - сказал он, добавив, что по последним данным, в настоящее время в Сирии может находиться примерно три тысячи российских военных.

Другой официальный источник сообщил, что российских военных там может быть еще больше. «Счет там определенно идет на тысячи. Такой вывод можно сделать, судя по количеству вооружений и материальных средств», - сказал он.

Оба официальных источника подчеркнули, что в это число входит также обслуживающий и технический персонал, обеспечивающий работу военных баз и проведение операций.

Они также отметили, что Россия увеличила число рейсов грузовых военных самолетов в Сирию примерно до четырех в день, т.е. в два раза больше, чем в начале процесса наращивания военного присутствия в этой стране.

Тем не менее, пока не установлено, каким образом и где размещаются продолжающие прибывать военные, - отмечает издание.

До недавнего времени большинство российских военных на территории Сирии, в том числе 500 морских пехотинцев, находились на авиабазе Бассем аль-Асад недалеко от Латакии. Однако, как сообщили представители Пентагона и разведслужб, помещения на этой базе рассчитаны примерно на 2 тысячи человек.

На спутниковых фотографиях, опубликованных в прошлом месяце фирмой IHS Jane, видны строительные работы, ведущиеся на складе оружия в Истамо и на военном объекте Аль-Санобар. Оба эти объекта расположены к северу от авиабазы.

Там также можно рассмотреть палатки, в которых, как говорят официальные лица и аналитики, вероятно, будут жить бойцы экспедиционных войск, отмечает "голос Америки".

На прошлой неделе представитель США в НАТО Даглас Лют предупредил о присутствии в Сирии таких экспедиционных сил, сообщив, что Москва направила в Сирию «сухопутные подразделения в размере батальона», т.е. от 800 до 1 000 военных, а также танки, артиллерию и ракеты дальнего радиуса действия.

И, хотя до сих пор российские военные ограничивались авиаударами, мало кто ожидает, что прибывающие российские военные и военная техника будут долго бездействовать.

«У них серьезные возможности и значительная огневая мощь. И они все это используют», — сказал официальный источник.

----------


## vasil

> Александр, я с Вами всецело согласен. Однако у нас ведь принято не на рожу, а на зеркало пенять...
> Я не верю, что это Кирин сам сделал по своей воле. Ну и это - звонили уж точно не с МО :-)
> Боюсь, что настало время хоронить все реестры на жесткий диск - неровен час и до них доберутся :-(


Меньше знаешь - лучче спишь. А на Колыме то уже зима....

----------


## AC

> ...Фокс передали, что российские (кубинские?) транспортные самолёты доставили из России в Сирию подготовленные в России кубинский спецназ и "полувоенных" специалистов для борьбы с ИГ на стороне России и Асада...


Не спецназ, а музыканты, и не в Сирии, а в Белом доме:
В Белом доме впервые за полвека сыграли кубинские музыканты: Музыка: Культура: Lenta.ru
Путают всё!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiba

> Я не верю, что это Кирин сам сделал по своей воле. Ну и это - звонили уж точно не с МО :-)


вау, теории заговора, обожаю!

----------


## Muller

> вау, теории заговора, обожаю!


ну я же не говорю, что Кирину позвонили жидорептилоиды или САМ :-)
что уж Вы, ей-богу, это обычная рутинная работа сотрудников соответствующих служб.

----------


## AC

Уже живопись пошла!  :Rolleyes: 

http://www.sztukaitechnika.pl/images.../7/342/big.jpg

Отседа:
Arteast. Sztuka i technika.

----------


## kiba

> позвонили


Это была ирония, не звонил мне никто. 



> что уж Вы, ей-богу, это обычная рутинная работа сотрудников соответствующих служб.


Цензуры такого рода в России нет, мы не в оруэловской утопии живём.
Конечно, за всех ответить не могу, но кого знаю - с ней не сталкивались: Гусаров, Пантелеев, Скляров, Фомин, Синицкий и ко.
Если что-то кто-то прячет, то исключительно по своим личным мировоззренческим причинам.

----------


## KURYER

Генштаб РФ располагает информацией о наличии у боевиков ИГИЛ переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов



> В Генеральном штабе Вооруженных сил России располагают информацией о том, что в руках террористов ИГИЛ есть переносные зенитные ракетные комплексы (ПЗРК), заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления, замначальника Генштаба генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов.
>        "Мы имеем информацию о наличии там ПЗРК, но пока не видели их практического применения", - сказал А.Картаполов в интервью, которое размещено в пятницу на сайте газеты "Комсомольская правда".
>        По оценке генерала, "появление такого вооружения у боевиков сейчас может свидетельствовать о чьем-то неблагоразумном подходе к решению этого вопроса".
>        При этом он не исключил, что боевики ИГИЛ обладают американскими ПЗРК типа "Стингер".

----------


## Let_nab

*Самолеты ВВС Турции атаковали и сбили неопознанный самолет, нарушивший воздушное пространство страны со стороны Сирии, говорится в распространенном в пятницу сообщении генштаба ВС Турции.* 

«Сегодня в воздушном пространстве Турции на турецко-сирийской границе был обнаружен самолет неизвестной государственной принадлежности. После трехкратного предупреждения он продолжал полет в воздушном пространстве Турции. После этого наши самолеты, которые осуществляли патрулирование границы, в рамках правил реагирования на угрозы открыли огонь и сбили этот самолет», — говорится в документе.

В Твиттере прошла инфа, что вроде как на месте падения обнаружили дрон. Думаю если б был российский, то уже везде сообщили... Ссылка: https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------


## vasil

> *Самолеты ВВС Турции атаковали и сбили неопознанный самолет, нарушивший воздушное пространство страны со стороны Сирии, говорится в распространенном в пятницу сообщении генштаба ВС Турции.* 
> 
> «Сегодня в воздушном пространстве Турции на турецко-сирийской границе был обнаружен самолет неизвестной государственной принадлежности. После трехкратного предупреждения он продолжал полет в воздушном пространстве Турции. После этого наши самолеты, которые осуществляли патрулирование границы, в рамках правил реагирования на угрозы открыли огонь и сбили этот самолет», — говорится в документе.
> 
> В Твиттере прошла инфа, что вроде как на месте падения обнаружили дрон. Думаю если б был российский, то уже везде сообщили... Ссылка: https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status...rc=twsrc%5Etfw


не уймутся янычары, свадьба без них, наверное вдоль границы целыми крыльями летают: а вдруг...
"Известно, приду, - ответил Водичка.-Скандал какой-нибудь там будет?
- Там каждый день что-нибудь бывает, - пообещал Швейк, - а уж если случится очень тихо, ТАМ МЫ САМИ ЧТО-НИБУДЬ УСТРОИМ."

----------


## vasil

> 16.10.2015 09:28 
> CA-NEWS (CA) - Иран впервые открыто вмешался в конфликт в Сирии, отправив в страну сотни военнослужащих элитных подразделений для поддержки режима президента Асада. 
> Тегеран отправил войска в северные и центральные районы Сирии, где они присоединились к бойцам ливанской группировки «Хезболла», которая является союзником Ирана. Цель – проведение совместных операций при воздушной поддержке российской авиации, передает "Голос Америки".
> 
> Россия в четверг сообщила о 33 новых авиаударах.
> 
> Издание предполагает, что Иран мог отправить в Сирию до 2000 военнослужащих из Корпуса стражей Исламской революции.
> 
> Иран поддерживал Асада с самого начала гражданской войны в Сирии, которая идет уже четыре года, однако до сих пор он воздерживался от решительных действий. Однако на этой неделе появились снимки, на которых командир иранского элитного подразделения «Кудс» генерал Касем Сулеймани обращается к бойцам в районе Латакии.
> ...


что чёрный президент, что белый министр обороны, что цветные енералы - сплошь ОБС..

----------


## В.Марков

> https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status/654972912856866817?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw[/url]


Судя по фоткам на "отваге" - есть ощущение, что сам свалился...
Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке 16

----------


## KURYER

Здесь похуже фотографии:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab

> Здесь похуже фотографии:
> 
> .................


В Генштабе РФ подчеркнули, что все российские беспилотники находятся либо в районах выполнения задач на боевых заданиях, либо на авиабазе.. Турки вроде установили, что беспилотник иранский.

*
Генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов: «Сирийский генерал сказал, что наши летчики вернули улыбки детям его страны»*

Читать полностью - http://www.kp.ru/daily/26446/3316981/#close

----------


## vasil

> В Генштабе РФ подчеркнули, что все российские беспилотники находятся либо в районах выполнения задач на боевых заданиях, либо на авиабазе.. Турки вроде установили, что беспилотник иранский.
> 
> *
> Генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов: «Сирийский генерал сказал, что наши летчики вернули улыбки детям его страны»*
> 
> Читать полностью - У России может появиться военнная база в Сирии. Она будет и морской, и воздушной, и сухопутной


рано радуются, а то как  налетят бравые техасские и иже с ними охотники за "тактическими единицами игил" (читай экскаваторами и мотоциклами)..будет не до улыбок

----------


## Panda-9

> Турки вроде установили, что беспилотник иранский.


Ну понятно, почему он не откликался на трехкратный запрос по турецки. Кто говорит на фарси, тому турецкий понимать - себя не уважать. Но в сети верно пишут, что на сбитый он совсем не похож, нет повреждений от каких-либо поражающих элементов. Могу предположить, что на аппарате отказала система навигации или управления, и беспилотник блуждал над Турцией до полной выработки топлива, затем упал.

----------


## KURYER

Производитель дрона "Орлан" о сбитом в Турции БПЛА: это не наш аппарат



> "Этот беспилотник на фотографии точно не сбит самолетом, как опять же якобы заявил "источник" в турецком Генштабе. Потому что при попадании боеприпаса он в лучшем случае напоминал бы дуршлаг. А с учетом разрыва снаряда от авиационной пушки, — превратился бы в пыль. О ракете "воздух-воздух" даже и говорить не стоит, — смешно", — сказал собеседник.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Иваныч

«Мы более чем приветствуем любое желание России создавать базы в Сирии. Никто не выступает против таких договоренностей между сторонами – Россией и Сирией», – сказал «Интерфаксу» посол Сирии в России Риад Хаддад.

----------


## Иваныч

Похож!?

----------


## Иваныч

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPF0kLmpK7I

Сирия. В российский МИ-8 попала ракета ПВО и не сбила его

----------


## xasan

Это фейк, это не Российский Ми-8. Сплошное вранье вокруг. Видать хорошо расчипушили ВКС это гнездо, раз столько д-ма льется.D)

----------


## Panda-9

> Похож!?


Он! Наш всё-таки. http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1529603.html

----------


## F74

> Он! Наш всё-таки. Снова неизвестный российский БЛА - bmpd


Создателям сей Звезды Смерти курить поменьше надо. 12 видеокамер без стабилизированного поля зрения - кому это надо? Или "типа сфоткаем фсе и патом разберемся"? ;)

----------


## KURYER

Спасибо товарищу -> ИСТОЧНИК
 
Графики интенсивности полётов самолётов ВВС и типы целей.

----------


## APKAH

> Я не верю, что это Кирин сам сделал по своей воле. Ну и это - звонили уж точно не с МО :-)


Да по своей, а по чьеё же ещё? "Позывы" к секретности на РП были и ранее, некоторые "деятели" пугали и на этом ресурсе. Случается такое и сегодня  :Smile: 

Несколько лет назад военные реестры на РП были вообще под запретом и ввод заводского номера к тому же Су-27, было нежелательным и немедленно стиралось модераторами. Но времена меняются  :Redface:  Паника время от времени нагнетается, не надо вестись. Лет шесть назад за реестр Су-27 или Ту-160 стирали ветки, всерьёз опасаясь преследования ФСБ, во всеуслышанье объясняя что это "плохо" и "опасно". Но общество прогрессирует и маразм и страхи остаются позади.
----------------
Ми-24П, Латакия

----------


## vasil

> Да по своей, а по чьеё же ещё? "Позывы" к секретности на РП были и ранее, некоторые "деятели" пугали и на этом ресурсе. Случается такое и сегодня 
> 
> Несколько лет назад военные реестры на РП были вообще под запретом и ввод заводского номера к тому же Су-27, было нежелательным и немедленно стиралось модераторами. Но времена меняются  Паника время от времени нагнетается, не надо вестись. Лет шесть назад за реестр Су-27 или Ту-160 стирали ветки, всерьёз опасаясь преследования ФСБ, во всеуслышанье объясняя что это "плохо" и "опасно". Но общество прогрессирует и маразм и страхи остаются позади.
> ----------------
> Ми-24П, Латакия


родной...сюда приезжай и здесь вместе с нами будешь "прогрессировать", забудешь про "маразм" и "страхи". А то полным полно борцов и пофигистов....из-за Атлантики и Ла-Манша.

----------


## OKA

"17.10.2015 (15:02)

В течение суток самолеты российской авиагруппы продолжили нанесение ударов по инфраструктуре террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии

В течение суток 16 октября самолеты Военно-воздушных сил России наносили удары по подземным укрытиям, пунктам управления, заводам по производству самодельного вооружения, огневым позициям артиллерии боевиков, складам с вооружением, боеприпасами и запасами материальных средств террористической организации ИГИЛ.

С авиабазы «Хмеймим» выполнено 36 боевых вылетов, нанесены удары по 49 объектам в провинциях, ХАМА, ИДЛИБ, ЛАТАКИЯ, ДАМАСК и АЛЕППО.

В результате ударов уничтожено:

11 командных пунктов и пунктов управления бандформирований;

завод по изготовлению взрывных устройств;

3 огневые позиции артиллерии боевиков;

9 складов вооружения и боеприпасов;

2 базы военной техники;

15 полевых лагерей и баз террористов;

8 укрепленных районов и оборонительных позиций.

В окрестностях САЛЬМА, провинция ЛАТАКИЯ, бомбардировщиком Су-24м нанесен удар по отдельному зданию, в котором располагалась база подготовки террористов. По данным разведки в нем иностранные инструкторы готовили боевиков ИГИЛ к ведению диверсионной войны в освобожденных сирийской армией районах, а также террористов-смертников. Помимо преподавания минно-взрывного дела, террористов обучали легализации среди мирного населения и беженцев. Также в здании располагалась мастерская по изготовлению самодельных взрывных устройств. В результате прямого попадания авиабомбы строение полностью разрушено.

В районе ТЕЛЛЬ-БИСА, провинция ХОМС, уничтожен склад боеприпасов террористов. Удар был нанесен в момент подвоза на объект очередной партии минометных мин и патронов к стрелковому оружию. После точечного удара в здании склада началась детонация боеприпасов. Данными объективного контроля подтверждается уничтожение трех грузовиков, находившихся на данном объекте.

В пригороде ДАМАСКА самолетами Су-24м уничтожено два склада боеприпасов и мастерская по производству самодельных взрывных устройств боевиков ИГИЛ. В результате точных попаданий в здания, в которых они располагались, полностью разрушены.

В районе населенного пункта ХАН-ЭЛЬ-АСАЛЬ, провинция АЛЕППО, нанесен авиационный удар по базе боевиков. Штурмовиком Су-25 уничтожены укрытия террористов, а также скопление танков и бронетехники. По данным, полученным при помощи беспилотного летательного аппарата, выведено из строя два танка и пять боевых машин пехоты боевиков ИГИЛ.

Отмечаем, что новая тактика боевиков по рассредоточению складов с боеприпасами и пунктов управления бандформирований не приносит действенных результатов. Все вновь создаваемые объекты инфраструктуры террористической организации ИГИЛ оперативно выявляются и уничтожаются. Значительную помощь в этой работе оказывают жители районов, временно контролируемых боевиками, которые сообщают сирийской разведке о деятельности террористов.

Получив такую информацию, командование российской авиационной группировки перепроверяет ее с использованием различных видов разведки, после чего принимается решение о поражении того или иного объекта.

Так бомбардировщиком Су-24м был нанесен удар по зданию в котором располагался командный пункт бандформирования «Фейлак Омар» в окрестностях МАРДЖ-СУЛТАН. По данным сирийской разведки боевики, входившие в его состав, причастны к совершению ряда терактов в провинциях ХОМС и ДАМАСК.

В результате удара здание уничтожено. 

Все российские самолеты после выполнения боевых задач вернулись на базовый аэродром «Хмеймим». Российские беспилотные средства в небе Сирии продолжают вести мониторинг обстановки.

Точечный удар по бункеру террористов ИГИЛ в провинции Латакия бетонобойными бомбами БЕТАБ-500.

Точечный удар по командному пункту боевиков в провинции Идлиб корректируемой авиабомбой КАБ-500.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

В течение суток самолеты российской авиагруппы продолжили нанесение ударов по инфраструктуре террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX-xKELYYlI




> ...На стороне англо-саксов сотни лет успешных провокаций, подлогов и предательств...Для них все средства хороши, вся мразь этого позорного мира будет использована против РФ, надо "зрить в оба...". Ответ может быть каверзным, неожиданным и не сиюминутным...Опыта им не занимать. То что гниду ищут в руководстве РФ это как пить дать, они, суки, умеют далеко заглядывать...


Ну , наверное со времён горбатых-ельцыных что-нибудь осталось в "закромах американской родины", в т.ч. и в гос. структурах РФ))  Капиталызом таки в РФ лет25. Да и всякие бэжэнцы-еуропэйцы и пр. цээуропецы, не щадя жывота своего будут пакостить ради влажных американских мечт ( в т.ч. и о мировом господстве)) 
В человеческой истории(особенно в XX веке) прецендентов- море)) Да и XXI дал жару))

----------


## KURYER

Собственно...вертолёт...

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Звёздочки на "сирийском" Су-34 - боевые вылеты? 20 вылетов?

----------


## ZHeN

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPF0kLmpK7I
> 
> Сирия. В российский МИ-8 попала ракета ПВО и не сбила его


Есть подозрение, что это не российский ми-8 и что вообще это давнее видео



> Вложение 67310
> 
> Похож!?


Похож. А что это ?

----------


## Muller

> Есть подозрение, что это не российский ми-8 и что вообще это давнее видео


Хоть это и МТ, но на нем сняты балки, чего пока не замечено на российских бортах в Сирии. Сняты грузовые створки. Скорее это сирийский Ми-8МТ, с которых они пресловутые бочковые бомбы кидали.

----------


## Djoker

> Сирия. В российский МИ-8 попала ракета ПВО и не сбила его


Это старое видео...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPAVv837seA

----------


## KURYER

Обнаружено в Сирии. Су-22?
 
Взято отсюда:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## vasil

> 


счастье то нам подвалило, мужики: пиндосятина после полутора лет авиамастурбации и охоты за велосипедами решило помочь Рф в борьбе с ИГИЛ. Хотят НПЗ в Мосуле разбомбить...Торгаши они и есть торгаши: от курды им спасибо скажут, когда очистят эту территорию от бородатых, всё достанется им в головешках))))))))))))))))И опять  к англо-саксам на поклон вынуждены будут пойти: а на какой хрен восстанавливать?  Далеко сучьи ковбои заглядывают... А вывод один: срочно надо ПВО Сирии восстанавливать, а то что то многовато "непрошенных освободителей" в сирийском небе шляется, как цыган на вокзале...Таких "друзей" иметь - врагов иметь не надо.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/MuradoRT

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Отдельную стоянку сделали?

----------


## AndyK

> Отдельную стоянку сделали?


Похоже да, что-то типа ДЗ.

----------


## Иваныч

> Есть подозрение, что это не российский ми-8 и что вообще это давнее видео
> 
> Похож. А что это ?


Фотография с Украины.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Redface: 
Белый дом рассчитывает, что российские пилоты самолетов в небе над Сирией будут говорить по-английски, заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь Белого дома Джош Эрнест, комментируя переговоры российских и американских военных по предотвращению инцидентов.

РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

> Белый дом рассчитывает, что российские пилоты самолетов в небе над Сирией будут говорить по-английски, заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь Белого дома Джош Эрнест, комментируя переговоры российских и американских военных по предотвращению инцидентов.
> 
> РИА Новости






WTF? Верните Псаку))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jmsUF344Go

Kак известно "в английском мата нет"))

21+ В английском мата нет... - ЯПлакалъ

----------


## AC

+ 14 фото от МО РФ за 17-19.10.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AC

Пентагон согласовал "меморандум о предотвращении воздушных инцидентов" в Сирии:
Минобороны России получило от Пентагона меморандум о безопасности полетов в небе над Сирией - Газета.Ru | Новости

Подписан обеими сторонами:
http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2061345@egNews

Содержание меморандума не разглашается по просьбе российской стороны:
http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/2..._7794695.shtml

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Сегодня в Твиттере наткнулся (перевод): 



> 6 БЛА-камикадзе, вооружённые бомбой, атаковали позиции оппозиционных сил


Мне кажется-дорогое удовольствие, так БПЛА раскидываться ?

----------


## OKA

"Летчики, участвующие в операции в Сирии, рассказали о своих приметах 16:16 21.10.2015

Есть множество примет и ритуалов, которые надо выполнить перед полетом, заявил один из российских пилотов. Он рассказал, что пилоты не одевают на серьезный вылет новые вещи - только старые, проверенные.

ЛАТАКИЯ (Сирия), 21 окт — РИА Новости. Никогда не фотографироваться перед вылетом и обязательно обойти по кругу самолет — таковы обязательные ритуалы, которые выполняют перед вылетом российские летчики, участвующие в операции российских ВКС против террористической группировки "Исламское государство" в Сирии, рассказали журналистам сами пилоты.

Операция ВКС РФ в Сирии, целью которой является поддержка сухопутной операции правительственных войск САР и поражение инфраструктуры ИГ, продолжается уже 20 дней. За это время российские боевые самолеты нанесли порядка 750 авиаударов по позициям боевиков.

Только "проверенные" вещи

"Так как наша техника очень сложная, а служба опасная, то, конечно, есть множество примет и ритуалов, которые мы выполняем перед полетом", — рассказал журналистам один из российских пилотов.

"Например, мы не одеваем на серьезный вылет новые вещи — только старые, проверенные. Ботинки должны научиться летать", — говорит пилот.

Еще одна примета — не фотографироваться перед вылетом, "чтобы последнюю фотографию не поставили на памятник", рассказывают летчики. Именно поэтому с сирийской авиабазы "Хмеймим" практически нет фотографий пилотов.

Ни одного эксцесса благодаря "поглаживанию"

Перед вылетом летчики обходят по часовой стрелке свою машину, как бы "здороваясь" с ней, трогая нос, крылья, бомбы и ракеты. "Необходимости в этом нет — наши машины проверяют профессиональные техники. Это чистой воды традиция, которая уходит корнями в старое время винтокрылой авиации, когда летчик самолично проверял вибрацию своего самолета", — рассказывает пилот.

На профессиональном сленге летчики называют этот процесс "поглаживание" — со стороны он смотрится трогательно, как будто пилот просит свою "железную лошадку" его не подвести.

Техническое обслуживание самолета действительно впечатляет — это очень сложный процесс, и занимается им целая команда профессионалов. Один инженер осматривает шасси, причем сначала их надо из шланга облить водой, чтобы они остыли — от торможения колеса сильно разогреваются, тем более, что на аэродроме "Хмеймим" сейчас стоит 30-градусная жара. Радиоэлектронщики подключают к электронным устройствам самолета специальные сканеры и сравнивают их показатели с таблицами неисправности. Если у самолета обнаружены какие-то неполадки, его отгоняют в отдельный ангар — техническую эксплуатационную часть. Если все в порядке, машина заправляется, в нее вливаются свежие технические жидкости — и она готова к новому полету. Летчикам осталось только получить координаты новой цели, будь то бункер исламистов или цех по производству поясов шахидов.

"Несмотря на высокую интенсивность полетов и высокую температуру воздуха, сбоев или так называемых проявлений человеческого фактора, на аэродроме не было", — заверил журналистов представитель Воздушно-космических сил полковник Игорь Климов."

РИА Новости Летчики, участвующие в операции в Сирии, рассказали о своих приметах | РИА Новости



"Опубликовано: 21 окт. 2015 г.

Точечный удар корректируемой авиабомбой КАБ-500 по объекту, в котором, согласно разведданным, проводилась встреча командиров бандформирований, действующих в провинции ИДЛИБ"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

> "Летчики, участвующие в операции в Сирии, рассказали о своих приметах 16:16 21.10.2015
> 
> Есть множество примет и ритуалов, которые надо выполнить перед полетом, заявил один из российских пилотов. Он рассказал, что пилоты не одевают на серьезный вылет новые вещи - только старые, проверенные........


Ох! Это железная традиция\ритуал по поводу примет у лётчиков! На памяти разные...

Да и я сразу вспомнил известную традицию оросить колесо с лётчика-космонавта Гагарина... Лётчики не суеверны! Это профессиональная примета!

У Маэстро...

----------


## TapAc

Вроде все всё понимают, но сказать открыто боязно...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

МО РФ: Российская авиагруппа в Сирии начала практиковать одиночные боевые вылеты 
Военные рассказали о смене тактики российской авиации в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## AC

Сегодня на АвБ Хмеймим работал пул иностранных журналистов:
Сегодня журналистам иностранных СМИ была предоставлена возможность ознакомиться с повседневной деятельностью российской авиагруппы в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

+ еще 57 фото от МО РФ за 22.10.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Иваныч

> МО РФ: Российская авиагруппа в Сирии начала практиковать одиночные боевые вылеты 
> Военные рассказали о смене тактики российской авиации в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Не стоило-бы летать в одиночку.
На некоторых видео летают в очень потных боевых порядках, тоже-бы не одобрил.

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня на АвБ Хмеймим работал пул иностранных журналистов:
> Сегодня журналистам иностранных СМИ была предоставлена возможность ознакомиться с повседневной деятельностью российской авиагруппы в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> 
> + еще 57 фото от МО РФ за 22.10.2015 г.:
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery


Подставили персонал базы, подставили базу. К САНА и так много было вопросов у некоторых людей, например :

IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST 
Про "оппов" в каментах)) 
http://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/3....html#comments


http://www.france24.com/en/20151022-...-latakia-assad

На видео- люди на 0.34 ведут себя не так, как оператор. 
И закадровый текст "девочек" :  Video by Gulliver CRAGG , Ksenia BOLCHAKOVA , Nigina BEROEVA  ... ))

Нашли кого позвать)) Из каментов : "FR24 is the same western main stream propaganda like BBC and CNN"))

По наводке : http://www.wrk.ru/society/2015/10/t9....html#p3986534


Поэтому неудивительно , что :

 "... Речь идет о переброске руководством ИГИЛ в районы боевых действий на западе страны подкреплений в живой силе из Ракки и с территории Ирака, а также попытках ИГИЛ направить к линии соприкосновения с сирийскими войсками маневренные автомобильные караваны с оружием и боеприпасами.
Поэтому объяснения представителя Пентагона о том, что они резко снизили количество вылетов своей авиации, так как сегодня «не видят» в Сирии целей, выглядит более, чем странно.
И уж совсем абсурдными на этом фоне являются ничем не подкрепленные фантазии этого полковника о якобы применении нашей авиацией кассетных боеприпасов в районах «где могут быть гражданские люди»..." 
Сегодня журналистам иностранных СМИ была предоставлена возможность ознакомиться с повседневной деятельностью российской авиагруппы в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Су-25 на финальных кадрах впечатляюще выглядит))

----------


## KURYER

*WATCH: ISIS unveil newest weapon to tackle Russian fighter jets... CONDOM bombs*
Переводить, думаю, не надо. В источнике эпическое видео, как из презервативов изготовить смертельный мини аэростат для борьбы с ВВС России ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## vasil

> Подставили персонал базы, подставили базу. К САНА и так много было вопросов у некоторых людей, например :
> 
> IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST 
> Про "оппов" в каментах)) 
> Обе три - Склерозник
> 
> 
> france&#32;24&#32;-&#32;Video&#58;&#32;&#39;We&#39;ll&#32;be&#32;here  &#32;until&#32;the&#32;end&#39;,&#32;Russian&#32;t  roops&#32;in&#32;Syria&#32;say&#32;-&#32;France&#32;24
> 
> ...


Настаёт момент истины: пиндосятина с "тактических" экскаваторов опустилась до "тактических" пулемётов, на очереди "тактические" мыши, пауки и презервативы ...Кто за кого ясно даже слепому (ну кроме сплетен москвы, дождиков и сплотившихся вокруг них "срадателей" за страну - те слепые и глухие по жизни)....пришло время не единичных вылетов, а ковровых бомбёжек и напалма. в "меню" актуально ОФБ-250 ШН...

----------


## 13th

> Настаёт момент истины: пиндосятина с "тактических" экскаваторов опустилась до "тактических" пулемётов, на очереди "тактические" мыши, пауки и презервативы


Отчет о пораженных целях на 8.10.2015:
Special Report: Inherent Resolve

----------


## AC

> Сегодня на АвБ Хмеймим работал пул иностранных журналистов:
> Сегодня журналистам иностранных СМИ была предоставлена возможность ознакомиться с повседневной деятельностью российской авиагруппы в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Кстати, пул как раз застал очередной прибывший на базу "Руслан":
http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/l...b15ba6c-13.jpg
http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/l...b15ba6c-12.jpg

Фото отседа + еще 19 вчерашних фото от AP:
Russia shows military might in Syria, also pushes diplomacy | www.wokv.com

----------


## OKA

> Кстати, пул как раз застал очередной прибывший на базу "Руслан":
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/l...b15ba6c-13.jpg
> http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/l...b15ba6c-12.jpg
> 
> Фото отседа + еще 19 вчерашних фото от AP:
> Russia shows military might in Syria, also pushes diplomacy | www.wokv.com



Не понимаю такой "открытости", напоминает "даздрапергла" времён горбатого -"ветер перемен", открытые двери, мир-дружба-жувачка)) Кончилось это печально для страны.
Ну показали взлёты и посадки самолётов, провели по городку и хватит. Зачем к п.с. допускать, если потом всё равно напишут всякое нехорошее- непонятно. 
Всякие шпионские гнёзда в виде крупных западных и не только информагенств не зря свою пайку жрут. Наверняка последуют пакости. У чекистов забот прибавится...

Тем более бабки всегда найдутся у "друзей Сирии" :

"22 Октябрь 2015 Катар допустил возможность вооруженной интервенции в Сирию

Катар допустил возможность вооруженной интервенции в Сирию

Министр иностранных дел Катара Халид аль-Аттийе заявил, что не исключает военного вторжения в Сирию

БЕЙРУТ (АА) — Министр иностранных дел Катара Халид аль-Аттийе заявил, что не исключает военного вторжения в Сирию.

В интервью американскому телеканалу CNN Аль-Аттийе, отметив, что Катар не имеет никаких геополитических интересов, добавил, что они с самого начала конфликта прилагают все усилия для разрешения процесса мирным путем, и это могли видеть все.

«Мы не пожалеем никаких усилий с нашими саудовскими и турецкими братьями, чтобы сделать все для защиты сирийского народа и Сирии от распада. Если будет необходимо, не исключаем военного вторжения в Сирию», — сказал министр.

С начала кровопролития Катар находится рядом с сирийским народом, Совет Безопасности ООН не может защитить сирийцев, и поэтому они поддерживают инициативу по «Друзьям Сирии», отметил министр."

Катар допустил возможность вооруженной интервенции в Сирию | www.novosti.com.tr

----------


## Let_nab

> *WATCH: ISIS unveil newest weapon to tackle Russian fighter jets... CONDOM bombs*
> Переводить, думаю, не надо. В источнике эпическое видео, как из презервативов изготовить смертельный мини аэростат для борьбы с ВВС России ИСТОЧНИК


*ИГИЛ грозит российским ВВС бомбами-презервативами*

Террористы «Исламского государства» намерены использовать бомбы-презервативы для уничтожения российских истребителей. 

В Сети появилась видеозапись необычного военного «изобретения» террористов ИГИЛ.

В ролике под названием «Боевики „Исламского государства“ изобрели эффективную систему ПВО против российских самолетов» показано, как к надутым «резиновым изделиям № 2» джихадисты присоединяют взрывчатку и отправляют их в полет.

Как сообщает The Sun, контрацептивы запускаются в небо экстремистами из запрещенной в России террористической группировки «в надежде поразить бомбардировщики Владимира Путина».

Видео сопровождается песнопениями на арабском языке.
Как иронично замечает издание, Россия настолько успешно поражает позиции боевиков, что те предпочли прибегнуть к более «безопасному» способу противостояния бомбардировкам.

Полеты «профилактических бомб» начались в небе над сирийским городом Идлиб. При этом в трехминутном видео показаны десятки взрывоопасных «дирижаблей», которые из расписанного иероглифами помещения сначала перемещают в поле, а затем отправляют в неконтролируемый полет.

Заканчивается клип съемками неба с проплывающими по нему бомбами на презервативах. 

Пользователи соцсетей со смехом отнеслись к «военным разработкам» ИГИЛовцев. По их мнению, такие летающие бомбы не только неспособны подняться на высоту российских истребителей, но и представляют опасность для самих террористов. 

«Презервативы непременно рухнут обратно на головы джихадистов, так как законы физики на территории т. н. „Исламского государства“ не отличаются от законов в других странах. С набором высоты давление снаружи контрацептива будет снижаться, что приведет к тому, что „дирижабли“ лопнут или сдуются. Таким образом, падающие сверху бомбы лишь помогут российским ВВС бомбить ИГИЛ», — отметил один из интернет-пользователей, обратив внимание на отсутствие приборов наведения на летающих изделиях боевиков.

----------


## OKA

> *ИГИЛ грозит российским ВВС бомбами-презервативами*
> 
> Террористы «Исламского государства» намерены использовать бомбы-презервативы для уничтожения российских истребителей. 
> 
> В Сети появилась видеозапись необычного военного «изобретения» террористов ИГИЛ.
> 
> В ролике под названием «Боевики „Исламского государства“ изобрели эффективную систему ПВО против российских самолетов» показано, как к надутым «резиновым изделиям № 2» джихадисты присоединяют взрывчатку и отправляют их в полет.
> 
> Как сообщает The Sun, контрацептивы запускаются в небо экстремистами из запрещенной в России террористической группировки «в надежде поразить бомбардировщики Владимира Путина».
> ...


 Не сравнить с : 






http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/388547.html

----------


## Djoker

> Фото отседа + еще 19 вчерашних фото от AP:
> Russia shows military might in Syria, also pushes diplomacy | www.wokv.com


На Су-30СМ возвращают ОЗ:

----------


## L39aero

АЖ ПРИЯТНО! Чертовски приятно!

----------


## ZHeN

ничёсе там толпы народу ... как на статике авиасалона ;)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## vasil

> Отчет о пораженных целях на 8.10.2015:
> Special Report: Inherent Resolve


Ещё бы немного таких побед и таких пиндосовских реляций - бородатые взяли бы Дамаск... Вы лично сами видели результаты? Или Вам Мойша по телефону напел (как в том анекдоте про битлов)?
Эти не воюют - эти занимаются бизнесом...

----------


## AC

> Не понимаю такой "открытости", напоминает "даздрапергла" времён горбатого -"ветер перемен", открытые двери, мир-дружба-жувачка)) Кончилось это печально для страны.
> Ну показали взлёты и посадки самолётов, провели по городку и хватит. Зачем к п.с. допускать, если потом всё равно напишут всякое нехорошее- непонятно. 
> Всякие шпионские гнёзда в виде крупных западных и не только информагенств не зря свою пайку жрут. Наверняка последуют пакости. У чекистов забот прибавится...
> 
> Тем более бабки всегда найдутся у "друзей Сирии"...


Ничего страшного не случится, не волнуйтесь...  :Cool:

----------


## L39aero

Звезды появились скорее всего,чтобы обозначить,что это наши ВВС!в случае возникновения вопросов

----------


## OKA

> Ничего страшного не случится, не волнуйтесь...


Про "ничего страшного" и "волноваться"- не ко мне...

" Oct. 24th, 2015 В районе сирийского города Алеппо, сирийская армия совместно с ополченцами, шиитскими добровольцами, отдельными отрядами ливанской "Хезболлы" и КСИР Ирана ведут два наступления при поддержке ВКС России. Один удар наносится к юго-востоку от Алеппо армейской группой под командованием одного из самых известных командиров сирийской армии - полковника Сухейла аль-Хасана с целью деблокирования авибазы Кверс, где с конца 2012 года держат оборону персонал и курсанты академии ВВС Сирии. Второй удар наносится к югу и юго-западу от Алеппо и он по всей видимости является частью общей наступательной операции правительственных сил на северо-западе Сирии. Значительную часть правительственных сил, ведущих наступление к юго-западу от Алеппо составляют отряды шиитов из Ирака и из числа афганских шиитов (хазарейцев), а также бойцы "Хезболлы" и КСИР. Вероятно в том районе сейчас находится не менее нескольких сотен военных КСИР Ирана, которые похоже осуществляет как общее руководство, так и непосредственное командование отрядами иракских и афганских добровольцев, возможно также наличие небольших ударных иранских отрядов. Это неизбежно привело к росту потерь, сейчас почти каждый день появляются сообщения о гибели иранцев в Сирии. Руководитель депаратмента по связям с общественностью КСИР генерал Рамезан Шариф в пятницу 23 октября подтвердил увеличении количества военных советников в Сирии и сообщил, что число погибших там военнослужащих КСИР Ирана за последние два дня составило 8 человек и что погибшие в основном из подразделения Ансар. Если я ничего не путаю, Ансар входит в состав сил "Кодс" КСИР и отвечает за операции в Афганистане и Пакистане и подготовку проиранских сил среди афганских беженцев. В Иране число только официально зарегистрированных беженцев составляет около 1 миллиона, а реальное их значительно больше. Из числа афганских беженцев-шиитов, КСИР активно набирает добровольцев для отправки в Сирию и можно предположить, что эти отряды комплектуются иранскими офицерами из подразделения Ансар..."



Полностью с фото и видео здесь :

Иранское участие в боевых действия в районе Алеппо - Юрий Лямин

Это не г-ны воздушные с сву на города запускать.

----------


## Let_nab

Ещё один репортаж с фото от РиаНовости - Самолеты ВКС РФ на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии | РИА Новости

Навеяло ностальгией по Военторгу

----------


## Djoker

Российская авиабаза Хмеймим в Сирии на 18 октября - bmpd

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"США хотят ограничить Россию в Сирии с помощью «зон безопасности»
Создание так называемых зон безопасности может предполагать в том числе ввод американского контингента – разумеется, без ведома законного правительства	  	23 октября 2015, 13:05

Вашингтон рассматривает возможность создания «зон безопасности» и бесполетных зон в Сирии, не скрывая, что это нужно для укрытия антиасадовской оппозиции. Такой поворот явно будет приветствовать Турция. Но США преследуют свои цели: «переломить» тенденцию, наметившуюся с началом антитеррористической операции российских ВКС. Создание «зон безопасности» чревато немалыми опасностями, отмечают эксперты.

В администрации Барака Обамы разгорелись новые дебаты по вопросу создания в Сирии «зон безопасности», которые могли бы «прикрыть» сирийскую оппозицию, на которую делает ставку Вашингтон.

«Если Россия и Сирия разгромят ИГ, то влиянию США на Ближнем Востоке наступит конец. США это отчетливо понимают, поэтому принимают меры»
Как отмечает в пятницу The New York Times, обсуждаются варианты привлечения военного контингента и бесполетной зоны и в приграничных районах Сирии. По мнению издания, хотя Белый дом по-прежнему весьма скептически относится к этой идее, но растущее число беженцев в Европе и военная операция России в Сирии «усилили давление на президента Обаму и заставляют его принять более решительные меры».

В частности, в Вашингтоне активно обсуждалось создание безопасных зон для гражданского населения на границах Сирии с Турцией и Иорданией, которые могут потребовать ввода наземного американского контингента. При этом политики считают, что данные зоны могли бы использоваться не только для оказания гуманитарной помощи мирным гражданам, но и для защиты так называемой умеренной сирийской оппозиции.

Кроме того, госсекретарь США Джон Керри и ряд других высокопоставленных чиновников настаивают на создании бесполетной зоны. По мнению ряда американских политиков, это также поможет защитить от авиаударов «умеренную» сирийскую оппозицию. В то же время министр обороны Эштон Картер не поддерживает данную инициативу, считая, что это потребует привлечения серьезных сил и увеличит риск случайных конфликтов с российскими военными в Сирии. Тем не менее факт, что администрация Обамы вновь обратилась к идее, которую отвергла всего несколько недель назад, подчеркивает актуальность кризиса с беженцами в Европе, констатирует The New York Times.

Сразу следует отметить, что ни один из проектов создания бесполетных зон, зон безопасности и т.п. не предусматривает согласования с легитимным правительством Сирийской Арабской Республики и направлен на помощь повстанцам, воюющим с законной властью (добавим, что далеко не все из «умеренных» являются последовательными противниками «Исламского государства»).

Эксперты неоднократно указывали: создание бесполетной зоны в Ливии в 2011 году (как известно, санкционированное Советом Безопасности ООН и осуществленное странами НАТО) отнюдь не привело к примирению Муаммара Каддафи и тамошней «умеренной оппозиции». Как показали последующие годы, это подстегнуло гражданскую войну, ввергнувшую страну в хаос, разрушившую государственность и социальную инфраструктуру и позволившую тому же ИГ закрепиться в Средиземноморье.  

Заметим также, что стремление Вашингтона «позаботиться» о сирийских гражданах похоже на попытку «переиграть» гражданскую войну в стране, изменив внутриполитический расклад. В то время как ВКС России активно помогают в антитеррористической операции против ИГ (что является частью борьбы с мировым терроризмом и в чем объективно заинтересованы не только арабские страны, но и Россия, и страдающая от наплыва беженцев Европа, и не в последнюю очередь США), Белый дом оказывает помощь тем, для кого главной целью является свержение «диктаторского режима» Асада.

Россия помешала?

Напомним, 5 октября газета Financial Times сообщила, что начатая Россией операция против радикальной группировки «Исламское государство» (ИГ) в Сирии разрушила планы США и международной коалиции по созданию бесполетной зоны над сирийской территорией.

Действительно, несколько дней спустя официальный представитель Белого дома Джош Эрнест заявил, что бесполетные зоны в Сирии нельзя организовать, потому что там летают российские самолеты и имеются «развитые системы обороны».

Ранее представитель Госдепа Марк Тонер признал, что у США нет возможности создать и поддерживать бесполетную или буферную зону в Сирии: «чтобы поддерживать подобные начинания, требуется много материально-технической поддержки, которой у нас нет на данный момент». В тот же день заместитель министра иностранных дел России Михаил Богданов заявил, что наша страна выступает против создания бесполетной зоны в Сирии.

В свою очередь глава МИД России Сергей Лавров подчеркнул, что авиаудары России в Сирии не выйдут за пределы контролируемой «Исламским государством» (ИГ) территории и отметил, что Россия не считает «Сирийскую освободительную армию» террористической группировкой. Лавров указал, что «Сирийская свободная армия» и умеренная оппозиция в целом остаются фантомной структурой, Россия просила США разъяснить, что это за организация и где она находится. Министр уточнил, что Москва считает террористами «те группировки, которые были признаны таковыми СБ ООН и Россией».

«Зона безопасности – очаг для будущей войны»

Отметим, что последовательным лоббистом создания «зоны безопасности» на границе Турции является давний противник Башара Асада турецкий президент Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган.

«Если все эти меры будут приняты, то поток мигрантов из Сирии сойдет на нет, а те беженцы, которые находятся в Турции, смогут вернуться», – заявил Эрдоган накануне. Как отмечает ТАСС, Анкара неоднократно настаивала на создании «зоны безопасности» на границе, но эта инициатива до сих пор не получила поддержки западных партнеров.

«Создание зон безопасности в Сирии Турция лоббирует непрерывно, это турецкая игрушка», – заявил газете ВЗГЛЯД президент Института Ближнего Востока Евгений Сатановский, пояснив, что ей необходимо «готовить каких-то террористов не на территории собственной страны и выжимать туда население, которое сидит в лагерях беженцев, а заодно готовить плацдармы для наступления с юга на Дамаск, с севера – на Алеппо».

Эксперт считает, что американского контингента это не потребует: «Если с севера – будут работать турки, если с юга – иорданская армия, которая, впрочем, вряд ли на это пойдет, а американцы будут осуществлять функции советников и политической поддержки». Он добавил, что в «тяжелом лоббировании», помимо Турции, задействованы также Саудовская Аравия и Катар, «которые проплатили всем что только можно».

Он отметил, что над созданием зон безопасности США думают и «могут дать отмашку на то, что они не возражают, или подбросить оружие», сказал эксперт, подчеркнув, что «зона безопасности на земле Сирии – это очаг будущей сирийской гражданской войны».   

Эрдоган также требует создания бесполетной зоны, «которая нужна, чтобы можно было провести на страну наступление, свергнуть ее правительство и дальше спокойно действовать, как это было в Ираке и Ливии», заметил эксперт. «Однако, с учетом наличия российской авиации и Ирана, вряд ли американцы пойдут на бесполетную зону. Пока что они Эрдогану отказали. Но понятно, что у саудовцев всегда есть возможность через половину закупленного ими оптом Конгресса поднять вопрос в очередной раз», – добавил собеседник.

Американские чиновники заявляют, что создание зон безопасности и бесполетных зон поможет защитить сирийскую оппозицию: «Разумеется, своих террористов надо прикрыть, надо найти буфера, в которые выйдет «Аль-Каида», «Джебхат ан-Нусра», боевики ИГ, «Ахрар аш-Шам», то есть те головорезы, на которых была сделана ставка в Сирии и которых с момента, когда прибыла российская авиация, действительно начали уничтожать, а не делать вид, что с ними борются», – заметил Сатановский. Он напомнил, что «американцы славятся тем, что наступают на одни и те же грабли – начиная с войны в Афганистане они радуются тому, что помогают радикальным исламистам, и вылечить это не может ни 11 сентября, ни убийство посла в Ливии, ни бостонский теракт». «Люди, которые объявили войну международному терроризму, проиграли ее и по-прежнему пытаются действовать через террористов», – резюмировал эксперт.

Угроза «встречи в воздухе» с натовцами

В зоны безопасности для населения могут быть высланы американские войска, отметил газете ВЗГЛЯД первый вице-президент Академии геополитических проблем Константин Сивков, добавив, что главный вопрос в расположении. «Если зоны безопасности и бесполетные зоны делать на территории Турции и Иордании – в них нет ничего особенного, но если же они будут разворачиваться на территории Сирии, то создается «серьезная угроза огневого соприкосновения российских ВВС и сил США или Турции, – подчеркнул эксперт. – США этими бесполетными зонами – а там они главную роль играют – фактически ведут дело к вооруженному столкновению России и НАТО».

При этом собеседник отметил, что у США есть и другой повод для размышления, создавать ли подобные зоны: «Если Россия и Сирия разгромят ИГ, то влиянию США на Ближнем Востоке наступит конец и в ближайшие несколько лет, а может даже десятилетий, возродить его в этом регионе не получится, – добавил Сивков. – США это отчетливо понимают, и поэтому идут на тяжкие меры».  

В любом случае, создание подобных зон – это «попытка поэтапно вытеснить Россию из сирийского региона, ограничить зоны действия наших ВВС», заключил эксперт.

Бочковые бомбы – «оружие террора» 

Тем временем Великобритания, Франция и Испания готовят проект резолюции Совбеза ООН по вопросу использования правительственной сирийской армией так называемых бочковых бомб, сообщила DW со ссылкой на постоянного представителя Франции при ООН Франсуа Делатра. Он подчеркнул, что самодельные зажигательные устройства, представляющие собой цилиндрические контейнеры объемом до 500 литров, в каких обычно хранят нефть, заполненные бензином, гвоздями, шрапнелью и взрывчатым веществом, являются «оружием террора», и призвал Совет Безопасности принять меры по запрещению подобного вида вооружения. Проект резолюции будет представлен на рассмотрение организации до конца октября.

Однако, как отмечает агентство AFP, представляется крайне маловероятным, что Россия, являющаяся постоянным членом Совбеза и обладающая правом вето, пропустит эту резолюцию. По данным США, только в сентябре на мечети, школы, больницы и другие гражданские объекты было сброшено более 170 таких бомб. Гражданская война в Сирии, продолжающаяся более четырех лет, унесла жизни свыше 220 тысяч человек. "

 ВЗГЛЯД / США хотят ограничить Россию в Сирии с помощью «зон безопасности»

----------


## AC

+ еще 7 фото от МО РФ за 22.10.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

Шагольский "27 белый" RF-90981 стал "77 белый":
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...SAVX9237-1.jpg

----------


## Djoker

40 боевых вылетов Су-25?



Совсем новая бомбочка?



Жизнь и быт российских военнослужащих в Сирии: nikitskij

----------


## vasil

> "США хотят ограничить Россию в Сирии с помощью «зон безопасности»
> Создание так называемых зон безопасности может предполагать в том числе ввод американского контингента – разумеется, без ведома законного правительства	  	23 октября 2015, 13:05
> 
> Вашингтон рассматривает возможность создания «зон безопасности» и бесполетных зон в Сирии, не скрывая, что это нужно для укрытия антиасадовской оппозиции. Такой поворот явно будет приветствовать Турция. Но США преследуют свои цели: «переломить» тенденцию, наметившуюся с началом антитеррористической операции российских ВКС. Создание «зон безопасности» чревато немалыми опасностями, отмечают эксперты.
> 
> В администрации Барака Обамы разгорелись новые дебаты по вопросу создания в Сирии «зон безопасности», которые могли бы «прикрыть» сирийскую оппозицию, на которую делает ставку Вашингтон.
> 
> «Если Россия и Сирия разгромят ИГ, то влиянию США на Ближнем Востоке наступит конец. США это отчетливо понимают, поэтому принимают меры»
> Как отмечает в пятницу The New York Times, обсуждаются варианты привлечения военного контингента и бесполетной зоны и в приграничных районах Сирии. По мнению издания, хотя Белый дом по-прежнему весьма скептически относится к этой идее, но растущее число беженцев в Европе и военная операция России в Сирии «усилили давление на президента Обаму и заставляют его принять более решительные меры».
> ...


волнуется пиндосовская падаль, им надо затянуть войну любой ценой, помните из прошлого века: "если мы увидим, что побеждают русские, нам надо помогать немцам...И ТАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ ПУСТЬ ОНИ УБИВАЮТ ДРУГ ДРУГА КАК МОЖНО БОЛЬШЕ...результат, германия и Япония до сих пор фактически оккупированные страны без свое внешней полититики и обороны, с Афганом правда "получилась у них промашка ужасная"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

*Жы своими спутниками следят за российскими авиабазами и публикуют в открытом доступе свежие фотографии высокого разрешения баз ВКС России в Сирии - тем самым фактически дают целеуказание для террористов ИГИЛ!*

Глаза Израиля с высокой разрешающей способностью в космосе открывают следы российских усилий спасти режим сирийского президента Башара Ассада. Это свидетельствуют фотографии доступные в открытом доступе и полученные Агенством Новостей только от одного израильского спутника.
Изображения, полученные в начале месяца с Eros-B, спутник слежения двойного назначения, который принадлежит и управляется компанией ImageSat International (Defense & Intelligence - Imagesat). Снимки показывают высокий эксплуатационный темп в международном аэропорту Латакии, где Москва базирует приблизительно 12 истребителей Su-25, подобное количество бомбардировщиков Su-24, 16 вертолётов Ми 35 и небольшое количество Su-30 и самолетов Su-34.

Такие фотографии, взяты спутниковой сетью Израиля, представляют простые снимки постоянной способности еврейского государства контролировать интересующие области всюду по Сирии и не только.
Сеть спутников, вращающихся вокруг Земли в 90-минутных интервалах, дают Израилю возможность ежедневно весь день следить за определёнными местами.
Электрооптический и радарные образы, взятые соответственно от сети спутников Израиля Ofeq космического корабля и TecSAR, радиолокаторы с синтезированной апертурой спутников обеспечивают гораздо более высокое разрешение и дают гораздо большее количество данных для израильских аналитиков разведки.
"Эрос является коммерческим производным гораздо более мощных военных средств, которые силы обороны Израиля [ЦАХАЛ] и разведывательное сообщество используют каждый день и каждую ночь," сказал бывший чиновник военно-космической бюро Министерства обороны Израиля.

Офицеры ЦАХАЛа и их российские коллеги планируют провести свой второй раунд так называемых deconfliction переговоров в Москве в конце следующего месяца для предотвращения непреднамеренных последствий в случае встреч русских и израильских самолетов летающих в одном воздушном пространстве.

Ссылка на полную статью - Israeli Spy Sats Keep Sharp Eye on Russian Forces in Syria

*А вы поищите в открытом доступе подобные свежие снимки пиндосов или самих евреев! Не найдёте! Американцы давно бы такие "глазаИзраиля" выкололи\на жопу натянули за сотрудничество с террористами. Лучше бы открыто публиковали снимки опорных пунктов ИГИЛ - ведь следят и в курсе всех движух террористов, а то во всю публикуют российскую базу... Это реально просто западло! Помогли бы уничтожать террористов, а не русских сдавать! Вот и возникают соответствующие мысли - почему такое отношение к кашерным.*

*Пора российским ВКС подобные спутники уничтожать!* (тем более силы и средства у нас имеются)

Да, появился "Сирийский календарь" - В здоровом теле - здоровый смех!

----------


## KURYER

НАТОвские коллеги обнаружили АКС-74У в комплекте пилотов ВВС России в Сирии:


По-моему не похож?
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

> ))


Красиво летают крoкодилушки)) Низэнько-низэнько, как учили)) 




Отличненько))

Кста, про посла в каментах : 

Interesno - IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST




> ...своими спутниками следят за российскими авиабазами и публикуют в открытом доступе свежие фотографии высокого разрешения баз ВКС России в Сирии - тем самым фактически дают целеуказание для террористов ИГИЛ!...



Ну там баз штатовских "в этой катарской арабии", как людоедов в "умеренной оппозиции" и на галанах))

----------


## SaVaGe10

> НАТОвские коллеги обнаружили АКС-74У в комплекте пилотов ВВС России в Сирии:
> 
> 
> По-моему не похож?
> ИСТОЧНИК


Я с Ксюхой в 1984 году шастал по ивропам и галичинам. Дык если со ствола скрутить компенсатор, то похоже выглядит. А вообще качество фото дрейк- при увеличении  кубики пикселей. ИМХО похож.

----------


## ккарай

а игиловскии собаки за что борятся?вопрос меня мучает с 2013года

----------


## SaVaGe10

> .....за что борятся?вопрос меня мучает с 2013года


 Собственно в названии уже есть ответ- за создание исламского государства Ирака и Леванта.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> НАТОвские коллеги обнаружили АКС-74У в комплекте пилотов ВВС России в Сирии:
> 
> 
> По-моему не похож?
> ИСТОЧНИК


так это вроде еще с 1-й чеченской так?

----------


## Let_nab

> так это вроде еще с 1-й чеченской так?


АКС-74У в комплекте пилотов ВВС ещё с афганской..., носили в таких "кобурах". Хотя в вертолёте ещё куда ни шло, но в кабинете это громоздко, поэтому проще носили.

----------


## AndyK

В  штатный НАЗ (в ч. НАЗ-7М) АКС-74У не лезет (вообще, НЯП, в "мирном" из оружия только патроны к ПМ). При ведении БД "мирный" переделывается в "боевой" (НАЗ-7МБ): АКС-74У + 4 обоймы (120 патронов) вместо плота ПСН-1, компас, 2 бачка по 0,5 л с водой, сигнальный патрон ПСНД-30. Остальной состав прежний, за искючением - отключается система автоматического включения "Комара".

Если интересно, про НАЗ у нас и у них
http://polnyi-pisec.info/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=2312

----------


## AndyK

> так это вроде еще с 1-й чеченской так?


По поводу чеченской вспомнилось... Краснодарские штурмовики рассказывали, что всю 1-ю и начало 2-й они пролетали с "автоматами на шее" и "мирным" НАЗ-ом (с лодкой), дескать военного положения в стране никто не объявлял и оснований на замену НАЗ-а на боевой нет. Разгрузки (типу нонешних) под АПС с кучей патронов, гранаты, ракетницы и пр. выдали только на 2-й.

----------


## Let_nab

В американском издании USA Today вышла вот такая статья от Тома Ванден Брука (пентагоновского репортёра) про поломанные российские самолёты в Сирии. Смысл статьи обсосать никуда не годное российское "барахло". Обыгрывается беспроигрышный посыл - если техника, то должна ломаться, а если это российская техника, то это вообще хлам...



Статья на американском портале в оригинале - Harsh conditions are foiling Russian jets in Syria

*Тяжёлые климатические условия мешают российским реактивным самолетам в Сирии*

"Российские военные самолеты отправленные в Сирию, чтобы поддержать режим Башара Асада, разрушаются быстрыми темпами, что кажется сказывается на их способности поражать цели.
Почти одна треть российских штурмовиков и половина его транспортных самолетов прикованы к земле от суровых пустынных условий выводящих их строя оборудование и экипажи, поведал сотрудник Минобороны США, который не был уполномочен говорить публично о вопросах разведки.

Как заявил в интервью USA Today аналитик специализирующейся на аэрокосмической отрасли консалтинговой фирмы Teal Group Ричард Абулафия, подобные показатели являются «безобразными». По мнению эксперта, поломки говорят о том, что в российских войсках применяются «некорректные инструкции по эксплуатации техники» и ощущается «недостаток запчастей и бригад аэродромного обслуживания». Кроме того, важную роль играет и отсутствие у России опыта развертывания войск на значительном удалении от собственных границ, подчеркнул аналитик. «Одним из главнейших в действиях экспедиционных сил элементом является логистика, в основе которой лежит опыт. А вот как раз особого опыта у них нет», — отметил он.  

Дэвид Дептула, отставной трехзвездочный генерал ВВС, который участвовал в планировании воздушной войны в операции Буря в пустыне, сказал что исправность американских истребителей в боевых зонах была выше 90%. Готовность 70% для российских истребителей не удивительна, сказал он, потому что им не хватает опыта эксплуатации и полётов своих самолетов там где трудно. Он назвал военно-транспортное обеспечения российской авиации как "довольно низкое".

Американские военные оценили уровень боеготовности российских сил в Сирии как достаточно низкий. В частности, пожелавший остаться неизвестным офицер ВВС США рассказал корреспонденту USA Today, что американский генералитет начинает проявлять беспокойство уже при уровне готовности самолетов 80%. Собеседник издания вместе с тем отметил, что с неисправностями из-за сложных климатических условий приходится сталкиваться и американцам.

Пилоты США и их самолеты выполняли боевые задачи на Ближнем Востоке почти непрерывно с первой войны в Персидском заливе. Они ударили по силам Саддама Хусейна, чтобы вытолкнуть их из Кувейта, патрулировали в бесполётной зоне в Ираке в течение более чем десяти лет, и воевали в Ираке и Афганистане. В прошлом году, они вернулись, чтобы ударить по исламскому государству боевиков на территории Ирака и Сирии.

"То, что русские на самом деле делают для поддержки сегодняшнего режима Асада - будет иметь эффект разжигания гражданской войны," сказал Картер. Так что русские по ту сторону "баррикад" и они собираются способствовать увеличению насилия и трагедии гражданской войны, которая продолжается сейчас и все эти годы ".

*ИМХО: Очередной пропагандонский высер, особенно про "эффект разжигания гражданской войны русскими", чтоб отвлечь от того что США и организовали оружием и деньгами сами первопричины возникновения войн в этом регионе. Ну и лихо они высчитали боеготовность российских ВКС!*
Вся суть американцев понятна в словах Сенатора Джона Маккейна сказанных им в среду когда он заклеймил американо-российское соглашение по исключению конфликтов в небе над Сирией назвав его "аморальным", говоря, что это дает Владимиру Путину зеленый свет бомбить американских союзников.

Хотя до этого наши официально информировали - http://ria.ru/syria_mission/20151021/1305571713.html

*ВКС: Вся российская авиатехника в Сирии в исправном состоянии*
Вся авиатехника группировки ударной авиации России на авиабазе «Хмеймим» в сирийской Латакии находится в исправном состоянии, заявил представитель Воздушно-космических сил полковник Игорь Климов.
"Несмотря на высокую интенсивность полетов и высокую температуру, сбоев в работе авиатехники, проявления так называемого человеческого фактора не было", — заявил представитель ВКС.

Как и противоположное мнение от американских экспертов. Тут мнение профессионального военного морпеха Гарретта Кэмпбелла:

Ссылка - http://www.businessinsider.com/the-r...-syria-2015-10

Российская авиация действует в Сирии намного эффективнее, чем ожидали западные аналитики, военно-морской флот также продемонстрировал "уникальный потенциал", считает военный эксперт.
Авиагруппа российских ВКС в ходе многочисленных боевых вылетов эффективно наносит удары по целям среди вооруженных формирований, воюющих против правительственных сил Сирии. *"Почти никто из наших союзников по НАТО не может соответствовать тому, что Россия делала в небе до сих пор",* — пишет американский военный. Это горький урок воздушных кампаний альянса в Косово и Ливии, добавляет он.

Некоторые западные авторы невысоко оценивали потенциал российского военно-морского флота, отмечает Кэмпбелл. Однако, как оказалось, корабли Каспийского флота способны стрелять крылатыми ракетами по целям с дальностью более 900 км. По словам военного эксперта, аналогичные надводные суда США, причем большего размера, не могут делать ничего подобного.
"С небольшими, недорогими, технологическими простыми и легкими в производстве кораблями российский флот демонстрирует уникальный потенциал и подчеркивает результаты усилий по модернизации", — пишет Кэмпбелл.

Черноморский флот РФ, в свою очередь, доказал способность выдерживать длительные операции: более трех лет его корабли доставляли припасы для сирийских войск через Латакию и Тартус, отмечает эксперт.

Многие аналитики называли Россию слабой в военном отношении, однако в Сирии Москва показала, что "имеет возможность и потенциал <…>, чтобы привлекать обычные вооружения для достижения ограниченных политических целей", пишет он. По его мнению, недооценивать российские вооруженные силы опасно для НАТО.

----------


## vasil

> В американском издании USA Today вышла вот такая статья от Тома Ванден Брука ...


Коллеги! А не пришло ли время "дружественного огня"? вот если часть Калибров не долетит до Сирии, а окажется на Катаром и "разрушится " как раз на командным пунктом пиндосов...Вот будет потеха то... 
Складывается впечатление, что англо-саксы понимают только кованный кирзовым сапогом в нос...

----------


## Гравилётчик

30 Су-24М? Помелочились. Надо так:
- Су-24М - 100 единиц
- Су-25СМ - 150 единиц
- Су-30СМ - 70 единиц
- Су-35С - 70 единиц
- МиГ-29 - 70 единиц
- Ту-160 - 50 единиц
- Ту-95МС - 50 единиц
- ПАК ФА - 1488 единиц

----------


## Djoker

Ми-24, по бортовым, насчитал двенадцать: 03, 04, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 30, 34, 36, 37 и 40.

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны России троллит западные СМИ.*

Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/politics/23761653/?frommail=1

Минобороны просит шефа московского бюро одного из западных СМИ предоставить материалы с точным месторасположением объектов, подконтрольных боевикам «Исламского государства» (организация признана в России террористической и запрещена). Так представитель военного ведомства Игорь Конашенков отреагировал на журналистский запрос, поступивший в Минобороны, передает Интерфакс. 
Конашенков рассказал, что в ведомство поступает множество запросов о действиях российской авиагруппы в Сирии от зарубежных СМИ, и среди них есть не совсем корректные. Он процитировал письмо от руководителя московского бюро одного из западных изданий: «При анализе информационных сообщений российского министерства видно, что почти 80% объектов, по которым авиация наносит удары, не контролируется боевиками ИГИЛ».

«Нам остается только следующее: во-первых, посоветовать, прежде всего, быть корректнее в подобных вопросах. А во-вторых, предоставить нам имеющиеся материалы с точным расположением объектов, которые контролирует ИГИЛ. Тем более, исходя из этого обращения, можно сделать вывод, что эти материалы, оказывается, находятся не где-то в Пентагоне, а здесь, в московском бюро одного из западных изданий», — подчеркнул Конашенков.
*
ИМХО: Правильно, а то видите ли московское бюро иностранного агентства высчитало проценты относительно объектов контролируемых ИГИЛ, то есть если высчитало, то имеет информацию по 100% объектов ИГИЛ. Если знают то или сотрудничают с террористами либо просто врут. *

----------


## Let_nab

Очередная информация от всезнающих иноСМИ:

*Во что России обходится Сирия*
https://insider.pro/ru/article/50069/

----------


## Иваныч

В последнюю неделю сентября на базу Хмеймим под Латакией в Сирии прибыли два самолета радиоэлектронной разведки и РЭБ Ил-20 (по классификации НАТО – Coot, «Лысуха»). Четыре турбовинтовых двигателя позволяют этим машинам оставаться в воздухе в течение 12 часов, используя свои тепловые и инфракрасные датчики, антенны, фото- и видеокамеры и РЛС бокового обзора, чтобы собирать широкий спектр данных с больших расстояний, днем и ночью и практически при любой погоде, пишет DEBKAfile. 

Ил-20 может предоставить российским войскам исчерпывающие данные о ситуации на местах. Издание опасается, что близость к границам Израиля (от базы в Латакии до израильской границы всего 288 км) позволит Ил-20 собирать данные и о действиях военных и руководства еврейского государства по всей его территории. 
Ссылаясь на военные источники, DEBKAfile отмечает, что Ил-20 был также замечен в последние несколько дней у расположенной близ Багдада авиабазы «Аль-Такаддум». 

Кроме того, утверждает издание, российское командование 4 октября перебросило в Сирию на грузовых судах другое «супер-оружие» - девять МТ-ЛБ, оснащенных электронными системами «Борисоглебск 2», которые являются одними из самых сложных в своем роде в мире. 

Броневики с системами РЭБ разместили в горах у побережья Средиземного моря на высоте 1562 метров. В этом горном орлином гнезде были развернуты антенны и мощные передатчики, предназначенные для перехвата и заглушки почти любого радиосигнала, переносимого электромагнитными волнами, как военного, так и гражданского. 

Издание считает, что эта система призвана не только обеспечить беспрепятственную работу российских ВКС в сирийском небе, но и для того, чтобы нейтрализовать возможность проведения спецопераций возглавляемой США коалиции в Сирии, а также для блокирования или срыва операций «повстанческих групп» и террористов «Исламского государства». 

Издание считает, что российская система РЭБ может значительно осложнить работу израильских спецслужб и коммуникационных систем, выстроенных на северной границе Израиля. Кроме того, она может создать помехи при использовании ЦАХАЛом беспилотных летательных аппаратов. 

Ранее американские военные чины признали превосходство российских систем РЭБ над американскими. Командующий американскими войсками в Европе генерал-лейтенант Бен Ходжес охарактеризовал российский потенциал РЭБ как «умопомрачительный».
 ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Россия взяла Ближний Восток под контроль с помощью систем РЭБ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## TapAc

Что за бред?

*Минобороны: контрактник покончил с собой в Сирии из-за разлада с девушкой*
В Минобороны России подтвердили факт гибели военнослужащего-контрактника на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии.
"Военнослужащий-контрактник, проходивший службу на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в качестве технического специалиста, покончил с собой во время отдыха после дежурства", — сообщили "Интерфаксу" в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.
В ведомстве пояснили, что молодой человек покончил с собой из-за разлада в личных отношениях со своей девушкой. Такой вывод был сделан на основе анализа его СМС-переписки.
Ранее некоторые СМИ распространили информацию о том, что в Сирии погиб российский контрактник — 19-летний Вадим Костенко из Краснодарского края. По информации, опубликованной родственниками в соцсетях, он погиб 24 октября 2015 года.
Воздушно-космические войска России проводят спецоперацию в Сирии с 30 сентября. Российские летчики наносят удары по объектам террористической организации "Исламское государство" по просьбе сирийского президента Башара Асада. В авиационную группировку входят свыше 50 самолетов и вертолетов. Кроме того, 7 октября по объектам на территории этой страны был нанесен удар крылатыми ракетами большой дальности с кораблей Каспийской флотилии. Ранее российские власти неоднократно сообщали, что участвовать в наземных операциях в Сирии российские военнослужащие не будут.
Вести.Ru: Минобороны: контрактник покончил с собой в Сирии из-за разлада с девушкой

Я надеюсь это единственная будет потеря за всю компанию и чувствую отбор после такого происшествия ужесточиться.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Из-за девушки? С собой покончил? Чего-чего?
Когда находишься с таком жарком местечке, как-то не до баб автоматически становится. Не позорились бы...

----------


## OKA

"Общая обстановка в Сирии к 26 октября 2015 года           colonelcassad        26 октября, 19:05

    После замедления наступления сирийской армии на севере провинции Хама, в горах Латакии и в районе Хомса, на первый план окончательно вышло сражение за Алеппо, приобретающее все черты генерального. Именно здесь сейчас сирийская армия при поддержке авиации РФ пытается добиться крупного оперативного успеха.

   

    1. Пройти оставшиеся несколько километров до окруженной авиабазы в Кувейрисе по прежнему не удается, несмотря на более чем серьезные усилия для этого предпринимаемые. Пехота Халифата демонстрирует высокую устойчивость в обороне и войскам Асада приходится буквально прогрызать эту оборону, темпы наступления более чем низкие. В связи с ухудшением погоды, кол-во самолетовылетов сократилось и соответственно поддержка с воздуха ослабла. Тем не менее, войска Асада достаточно близко подошли к решению основной оперативной задачи, деблокада Кувейриса уже на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Очевидно что в ближайшие дни сирийская армия будет продолжать попытки деблокады.

    2. К югу от Алеппо сирийская армия продолжает достаточно уверенно наступать, тем более что здесь деморализованные отряды прозападных мятежников и Ан-Нусры продолжают отступление не в силах остановить войска Асада. В целом, задача расширения пояса безопасности к югу и юго-западу от Алеппо на данный момент успешно решается. Тем не менее - необходимость удерживать фронт против Халифата на севере, оборонять город, наступать на Кувейрис и удерживать трассу на которой висит вся алеппская группировка серьезно затрудняет достижение решительного успеха - небеспредельные силы Асада изрядно распыляются на несколько разноплановых задач. Облегчает ситуацию тот факт, что к северо-западу от Алеппо продолжаются бои между Халифатом и отрядами Сирийской Свободной Армии, которые пытаются восстановить фронт после разгрома в первой половине октября к северу от Алеппо.

    3. Касательно боев за дорогу на которой висит алеппская группировка, то как и говорилось ранее, никакого котла там нет. Халифат и Ан-Нусра разромили несколько блокпостов (потери сирийской армии составили несколько десятков человек + 20-25 единиц различной колесной и гусеничной техники) к югу от города Ханасер и перерезали трассу. С подходом переброшенных частей сирийской армии, боевиков вытеснили обратно в пустыню. Тем не менее проблема остается - удержание дороги на участках где нет сплошного фронта требует нахождения там достаточно существенных сил, которые сейчас нужнее в районе Алеппо. Тем не менее, трассу удерживать надо. Для Халифата эта операция очевидно является немаловажной тактической победой. Для превращения ее в оперативный успех с окружением войск Асада в районе Алеппо у Халифата и Ан-Нусры здесь просто недостаточно сил. Поэтому максимум возможного это набеговые операции на позиции армии.



    4. Карта бомбардировок ВСК РФ на 24 октября. Хорошо видно, где идут основные бои и где требуется приложение дополнительных усилий со стороны ВКС РФ.
    Ситуация де-факто требует увеличения интенсивности авиаударов на главных направлениях, особенно это касается инфраструктуры Халифата.
    Стоит отметить, что в РФ оборонные предприятия перешли на круглосуточный выпуск бомб и ракет - предприятия работают в 3 смены.
    Возросла необходимость в корректируемых авиабомбах и ракетах воздух-земля.

    5. В Дераа, Джобаре, Хомсе, Дейз-оз-зор и в горах Латакии без существенных изменений. Наступление курдов пока не началось.



    Американский AWACS в районе Дейр-эз-зор"

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2449550.html

Там подборка фото с мест боёв в Сирии.  Видео 21+ :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2447199.html

----------


## vasil

> Что за бред?
> 
> *Минобороны: контрактник покончил с собой в Сирии из-за разлада с девушкой*
> В Минобороны России подтвердили факт гибели военнослужащего-контрактника на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии.
> "Военнослужащий-контрактник, проходивший службу на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в качестве технического специалиста, покончил с собой во время отдыха после дежурства", — сообщили "Интерфаксу" в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.
> В ведомстве пояснили, что молодой человек покончил с собой из-за разлада в личных отношениях со своей девушкой. Такой вывод был сделан на основе анализа его СМС-переписки.
> Ранее некоторые СМИ распространили информацию о том, что в Сирии погиб российский контрактник — 19-летний Вадим Костенко из Краснодарского края. По информации, опубликованной родственниками в соцсетях, он погиб 24 октября 2015 года.
> Воздушно-космические войска России проводят спецоперацию в Сирии с 30 сентября. Российские летчики наносят удары по объектам террористической организации "Исламское государство" по просьбе сирийского президента Башара Асада. В авиационную группировку входят свыше 50 самолетов и вертолетов. Кроме того, 7 октября по объектам на территории этой страны был нанесен удар крылатыми ракетами большой дальности с кораблей Каспийской флотилии. Ранее российские власти неоднократно сообщали, что участвовать в наземных операциях в Сирии российские военнослужащие не будут.
> Вести.Ru: Минобороны: контрактник покончил с собой в Сирии из-за разлада с девушкой
> ...


Согласен. И вообще: как мог 19 парень попасть в САР? Какой может быть авиаспециалист в 19 лет??? Не смешите. После ШМАСа? Может просто чей то сынок? Горький армянский урок впрок не идёт.ТАМ НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ СЛУЧАЙНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ В ПРИНЦИПЕ))))))))))))))))

----------


## TapAc

Интересно будут ВКС увеличивать численность и типы л/а?...

----------


## Nazar

В лучшем случае водитель, или из роты обеспечения.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

По парню-контрактнику. Началось с этого ЖЖ.

----------


## F74

Немного пиара: "Объект на вылет"
Объект на вылет

----------


## pomidorov

Сегодня в новостях было, что к нам ещё претензии предъявляют, якобы мы открываем огонь по гражданским объектам в Сирии.
Началось.. ни всем ведь угодно, то что мы им вдруг помогаем.

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны потребовало от стран НАТО объяснить их заявления по Сирии*

Минобороны России вызвало военных атташе стран НАТО и Саудовской Аравии с целью представить обоснования обвинений авиаударов по госпиталям в Сирии. О том, что Минобороны России пригласило военных атташе стран НАТО и Саудовской Аравии для предоставления обоснования обвинений авиаударов по госпиталям в Сирии, рассказал журналистам во вторник заместитель главы военного ведомства Анатолий Антонов.

«Мы пригласили сегодня военных атташе США, Великобритании, Франции, Германии, Италии, Саудовской Аравии, Турции, блока НАТО и попросили дать официальное обоснование существа сделанных заявлений или выступить с опровержением. Особенно это касается вопиющих обвинений в ряде англоязычных СМИ в псевдоударах по госпиталям», — приводит слова Антонова Интерфакс.

Он отметил усилившиеся в последнее время информационные атаки со стороны западных СМИ на действия российских Воздушно-космических сил в Сирии.

«Нас обвиняют не только в нанесении ударов по “умеренной” оппозиции, но и по гражданским объектам, таким как госпитали, а также мечети и школы. В результате этого, как сообщается в западных СМИ, якобы гибнут мирные люди», — отметил он, добавив, что с аналогичными заявлениями выступают и официальные лица иностранных государств. В качестве примера он назвал госсекретаря США Джона Керри, министра обороны США Эштона Картера, генсекретаря НАТО Йенса Столтенберга, министра обороны Великобритании Майкла Фэллона и других.

Антонов добавил, что Минобороны потребовало от представителей зарубежных стран предоставить доказательства подобных заявлений либо официально опровергнуть их. «Если же доказательств представлено не будет, а также не поступят официальные опровержения, то мы будем считать, что эти антироссийские вбросы являются частью информационной войны против России», — сказал он.

На минувшей неделе агентство AFP со ссылкой на Сирийский центр наблюдения за правами человека сообщило об авиаударе российской авиации по полевому госпиталю на северо-западе Сирии. Сообщалось о гибели 13 человек.

Российский МИД тогда опроверг эти сообщения, назвав их информационным вбросом. «Изобретательность СМИ, конечно, восхищает. Обратила внимание, что эти вбросы осуществляются со ссылкой на Сирийскую обсерваторию по правам человека, которая базируется в Лондоне. Как мы понимаем, из Лондона «очень удобно» освещать то, что происходит в Сирии, не выезжая на место и не имея возможности собирать информацию в поле «на земле», — заявила тогда официальный представитель МИД России Мария Захарова.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 27 октября. INTERFAX.RU - США готовы предпринять "прямые наземные действия" в Ираке и Сирии против вооруженных формирований "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещено в России), заявил во вторник министр обороны Эштон Картер, которого цитирует NBC News.

"Мы не откажемся от помощи партнерам в борьбе против ИГ в любой форме, будь то воздушные удары или прямые действия на земле", - сказал Картер, выступая перед комиссией сената по вооруженным силам.

Картер напомнил о спасательной операции на севере Ирака совместно с курдскими силами по освобождению заложников, удерживаемых ИГ. Тогда американский спецназ освободил тюрьму в Хавидже, в иракской провинции Киркук, где ИГ удерживало заложников. В результате операции были освобождены 69 человек.

Картер и Пентагон первоначально отказывались охарактеризовать спасательную операцию как наземное присутствие. Тем не менее, министр заявил на прошлой неделе, что военные ожидают "больше рейдов подобного рода".

Минобороны несколько месяцев отрицало вероятность участия американских солдат в боестолкновениях в Ираке, однако в конце прошлой недели в ответ на вопрос NBC News Картер признал, что ситуация, с которой столкнулся спецназ в Хавидже, "была все же боевой".

Изначально планировалось, что американские солдаты будут выступать в качестве прикрытия и поддержки, а основную часть должны были выполнить курдские бойцы. Однако курды столкнулись с ожесточенным сопротивлением со стороны ИГ, и американский спецназ также был вынужден вступить в бой. Во время перестрелки спецназ потерял одного бойца убитым.

Во время слушаний во вторник сенатор от Южной Каролины Линдси Грэм обвинил Пентагон в "половинчатых мерах" и добавил, что США фактически бездействуют в Сирии и не пытаются поменять политический режим Башара Асада.

Председатель Объединенного комитета начальников штабов генерал Джозеф Данфорд (Joseph Dunford), в свою очередь, констатировал, что "баланс сил сместился в сторону Асада".

В связи с отсутствием прогресса в Сирии обеспокоенность выражала ранее и администрация президента. Как ранее сообщалось, советники по нацбезопасности президента США Барака Обамы предложили американскому лидеру расширить военное присутствие в Ираке и Сирии для оказания умеренной оппозиции помощи в борьбе с ИГ.

Как сообщает телеканал Fox News, Барак Обама рассматривает возможность направить военные силы ближе к "линии фронта в Ираке и Сирии". Телеканал связывает это и с другим решением американского руководства - намерением "интенсифицировать авиаудары по целям ИГ". Как отмечается, подобные планы связаны с желанием сделать "перезагрузку" сирийской кампании, особенно на фоне провала программы по спецподготовке сирийских повстанцев -оппозиционеров Асада.

Картер, как передает Fox News, в своем выступлении в сенате упомянул о смене подхода к борьбе с ИГ и необходимости сфокусироваться на Ракке - неофициальной столице группировки ИГ, находящейся под контролем исламистов с 2013 года, а также на городе Рамади, столице провинции Анбар в западной части Ирака."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/475856



" 27.10.2015, 20:59 Представитель Вооружённых сил Сирии бригадный генерал Али Майхуб сообщил, что из Сирии в Йемен самолётами были переброшены свыше 500 боевиков «Исламского государства», передаёт РИА Новости со ссылкой на СМИ.

«26 октября, согласно разведданным, в аэропорт города Аден (Йемен) прибыли четыре самолёта из Турции. Два из них принадлежат турецким авиалиниям, один — катарским авиалиниям и ещё один самолет принадлежит авиакомпании ОАЭ. На борту самолётов находились более 500 боевиков террористической организации ИГ, их вывезли из Сирии, спасая от российских авиаударов», — цитирует слова сирийского генерала агентство Sputnik.

«Боевиков встретили офицеры саудовской коалиции, которые вывезли их из аэропорта тремя группами. Первая направилась в город Эль-Баб провинции Мандеб, вторая — в Маариб, третья — в саудовские провинции Джазан и Асир. Боевики должны принять участие в операции наземной коалиции, понесшей огромные потери в последних боях с хуситами. По имеющейся информации, в скором времени операции по вывозу террористов ИГ из Сирии будут продолжены», — добавил Али Майхуб."

Оригинал новости RT на русском:

https://russian.rt.com/article/126260

Ну вот нрявятся им людоеды, очень выгодно.

----------


## Let_nab

ВАЖНО: НАТО тайно вооружает террористов — позывной «Тимур» | Русская весна

Крайне важную информацию о каналах поставок оружия террористам ИГИЛ сообщил гражданин Украины, ополченец из Донбасса с позывным «Тимур», находящийся сейчас в отрядах курдского сопротивления и отвечающий за сбор информации и координацию взаимодействия курдов с сирийской армией. 

По данным разведки отрядов сирийских курдов, действующих в граничащих с Турцией районах, командование войск НАТО в Европе ведет тайную операцию по переправке оружия и боеприпасов из Болгарии в Турцию с тем, чтобы вооружать не только группировки т.н. сирийской «умеренной оппозиции», но и «ИГИЛ»*. 

От своих турецких источников курдским повстанцам стало известно, что с конца сентября по начало октября этого года в Турцию из Болгарии прибыло несколько транспортных конвоев с грузом боеприпасов, стрелкового оружия, запчастей для артиллерийских орудий. Пока доподлинно известно, что среди этого оружия были крупнокалиберные пулеметы ДШК, автоматы АК-47 и боеприпасы к ним, а также снаряды для реактивных установок «Град» и минометов. 

Все вооружение было произведено и отгружено с болгарских заводов в городах Сопот и Казанлык, где болгары уже давно производят вооружение по советским лицензиям. 

Оплату заказов через подставные фирмы произвели представители Европейского командования вооруженных сил США. 

Грузы прибывали в Сирию через переходы Рейханлы и Джарабулус под охраной сотрудников частных служб безопасности, на машинах которых были турецкие и немецкие номера. Как правило, все это делалось в ночное время, чтобы не привлекать лишнего внимания. 

В Турции оружие небольшими партиями переправлялось либо напрямую в лагеря по подготовке боевиков, расположенные на ее территории, либо — с помощью местных контрабандистов — в северные районы Сирии, находящиеся под контролем террористов из «Джабхат ан-Нусра», Свободной сирийской армии и «ИГИЛ»*. 

Данные о поставках натовцами оружия для террористов косвенно подтверждаются и сирийскими военными. В ходе недавних наступательных боев бойцы Сирийской арабской армии уже не раз находили у убитых боевиков подозрительно новое оружие советского образца.

----------


## leha-lp

> Из-за девушки? С собой покончил? Чего-чего?
> Когда находишься с таком жарком местечке, как-то не до баб автоматически становится. Не позорились бы...


Жизнь есть жизнь, где бы человек не находился. А позора нет поскольку это правда...
А вы лучше не уподобляйтесь конспирологам, а то уже у некоторых вместо одного десять погибли, и видели они своими глазами цинковые гробы.

----------


## AC

Тов. Дейнекин об операции в Сирии:
Война с ИГИЛ – это надолго | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## Fencer

> АКС-74У в комплекте пилотов ВВС ещё с афганской..., носили в таких "кобурах". Хотя в вертолёте ещё куда ни шло, но в кабинете это громоздко, поэтому проще носили.
> 
> Вложение 67495
> 
> Вложение 67496


На форуме вертолетчиков писали,что просто носили,а в полете надевали на шею ремень и на груди АКС-74У располагался...

----------


## KURYER

Подразделения морской пехоты ВМФ РФ в Латакии:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Жизнь есть жизнь, где бы человек не находился. А позора нет поскольку это правда...
> А вы лучше не уподобляйтесь конспирологам, а то уже у некоторых вместо одного десять погибли, и видели они своими глазами цинковые гробы.


Мне кажется весьма сомнительной даже возможность того, что на эту операцию отобрали человека со столь нестабильной психикой. ИМХО, само собой, свое мнение не стану навязывать.

----------


## vasil

> Мне кажется весьма сомнительной даже возможность того, что на эту операцию отобрали человека со столь нестабильной психикой. ИМХО, само собой, свое мнение не стану навязывать.


Совершенно верно, и жизнь тут не причём: они солдаты и должны всё понимать, это не компьютерная война лёжа на диване.  Достаточно вспомнить судьбу того иорданского пилота. Надо их (наземный техперсонал) там на базе вывезти на денёк на передовую, в окопы, глядишь и поредели бы ряды, а на место слабонервных пришли бы те, кто там нужен. Воевать мужикам там ещё долго...

----------


## KURYER

Ми-17 сирийских ВВС после попадания ракеты ПЗРК. Вертолёт сумел вернуться на базу:

ИСТОЧНИК
Это, видимо, вот этот случай:

----------


## Djoker

Су-30СМ тоже бомбят.

----------


## AC

> ...Это, видимо, вот этот случай:


Это ИМХО тоже старое видео...

----------


## AC

> Су-30СМ тоже бомбят...


И тоже отнюдь не КАБами...  :Cool:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Это ИМХО тоже старое видео...


Чуть не оглох, когда заорали "алла, я в бар". Как будто ракета попала не в вертолёт, а в снимающих.

----------


## xasan

Не стоит так бояться ПЗРК, на это уже есть противодействие. Пример на видео и фото ниже. Если наши заокеанские партнеры начнут активно поставлять ПЗРК "умеренной оппозиции", думаю, ничего страшного не случится. Просто навороченные электроникой противодействия ЛА ВКС, совместно с наземными спецподразделениями перебьют "заказчиков" Стингеров. И потом, поставить ПЗРК это пол дела. Нужно еще обучить народ, а это время, которого может и не быть, просто не успеют... :Smile:

----------


## leha-lp

> Совершенно верно, и жизнь тут не причём: они солдаты и должны всё понимать, это не компьютерная война лёжа на диване.  Достаточно вспомнить судьбу того иорданского пилота. Надо их (наземный техперсонал) там на базе вывезти на денёк на передовую, в окопы, глядишь и поредели бы ряды, а на место слабонервных пришли бы те, кто там нужен. Воевать мужикам там ещё долго...


Если по вашему мнению в армии служат роботы, то советую вам профессионалам съездить в Сирию,вы там нужны...

----------


## AC

> Если по вашему мнению в армии служат роботы, то советую вам профессионалам съездить в Сирию,вы там нужны...


Ну да, вот туда прям:




> ...на денёк на передовую, в окопы...

----------


## Let_nab

*Иракские силы: Лидеры ИГИЛ признались, что получают поддержку разведки США*

Ссылка на английском: 
- http://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-le...rom-us/5484513
- Farsnews

Хезболла захватила несколько командиров Даиш и те уже рассказали много интересного.
Естественно рассказали что США оказывает прямую военно-материальную помощь в том числе помогают разведданными.
Иракские вооруженные силы регулярно отмечают что военно-транспортные самолеты США сбрасывают грузы над провинциями, контролируемыми силами Даиш.
Кроме того, в феврале иракские ВС сбили два британских борта с оружием. На обращение в Лондон за объяснениями, ответа, я так понимаю, не последовало.
Глава иракского парламента национальной безопасности и обороны Хакем аль-Замели заявил что коалиция является основной причиной выживания Даиш в Ираке.
Также существует договоренность что противотанковые комплексы TOW поставляются чтобы бравые хлопци из Даиш жгли иракские танки.
А США потом поставляет Ираку новые танки.
Короче - круговорот бабла США в природе осуществляеся с применением расходного материала в виде некоторых народов, не способных выгнать нахрен свои продажные правительства и оказать сопротивление гибридному вмешательству Госдепа в свои дела.

----------


## vasil

> Если по вашему мнению в армии служат роботы, то советую вам профессионалам съездить в Сирию,вы там нужны...


это вы, умник, объясните армянам, родственникам той убитой семьи...

----------


## vasil

> *Иракские силы: Лидеры ИГИЛ признались, что получают поддержку разведки США*
> 
> Ссылка на английском: 
> - http://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-le...rom-us/5484513
> - Farsnews
> 
> Хезболла захватила несколько командиров Даиш и те уже рассказали много интересного.
> Естественно рассказали что США оказывает прямую военно-материальную помощь в том числе помогают разведданными.
> Иракские вооруженные силы регулярно отмечают что военно-транспортные самолеты США сбрасывают грузы над провинциями, контролируемыми силами Даиш.
> ...


как ещё недавно с сожалением вспоминали советские генералы, что надо было в Афгане в самом начале не города занимать, а всеми силами блокировать иранскую и пакистанскую границы...но кто ж тогда знал, так и здесь, пока в Сирии не будут блокированы все границы, драчка будет вечной, а пиндосы помогут....ясен хрен

----------


## AC

> как ещё недавно с сожалением вспоминали советские генералы, что надо было в Афгане в самом начале не города занимать, а всеми силами блокировать иранскую и пакистанскую границы...но кто ж тогда знал, так и здесь, пока в Сирии не будут блокированы все границы, драчка будет вечной, а пиндосы помогут....ясен хрен


В Афганистане делали всё правильно, и чего бы ни "вспоминали советские генералы" после, Генштаб тогда был не дурак:

во-первых, по-настоящему "блокировать иранскую и пакистанскую границы" там просто невозможно  -- никаких сил не хватит (особенно пакистанскую: там северная часть это горы 3-5 тыс. метров);
во-вторых, пока бы "блокировали" эти границы, внутри страны -- в "городах" -- окончательно перерезали бы всех "прогрессивных революционеров", -- и тогда ради кого блокировать границы?

Так что вставали гарнизонами по территории, потому что никакого другого решения не было... Другое дело, что и гарнизонами в Афганистане политические проблемы не решаются: Афганистан можно только "контролировать" таким образом, да и то относительно... ну вот "поконтролировали" 9+ лет и смотали удочки, ибо дорого, а толку большого нет и не понятно зачем всё это было в итоге...

----------


## leha-lp

> это вы, умник, объясните армянам, родственникам той убитой семьи...


А вы не раздражайтесь так, нервы берегите...
Видимо вы талантливый психолог, окажите помощь ВС РФ, придите на призывные пункты и отбирайте военнослужащих. Вам огромное спасибо скажут...

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Подразделения морской пехоты ВМФ РФ в Латакии:
> Вложение 67528Вложение 67529Вложение 67530
> Вложение 67531Вложение 67532Вложение 67533
> Вложение 67534Вложение 67535
> ИСТОЧНИК


 Интересное фото тут нарисовалось с тягачом камазом и орудием на прицепе. Что за камаз такой составной? Я склоняюсь к мысли о фотошопе. Очень уж вторая пара колёс в общую колею не вписывается- шире она.

----------


## AC

> Интересное фото тут нарисовалось с тягачом камазом и орудием на прицепе. Что за камаз такой составной? Я склоняюсь к мысли о фотошопе. Очень уж вторая пара колёс в общую колею не вписывается- шире она.


Нормальный КамАЗ -- насчет "колеи" смотрите сами:
Артиллерийский тягач - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Что за камаз такой составной?


Артиллерийский тягач c бронированным кунгом для артиллерийского расчёта. Тянет 152-мм гаубицу 2А65 «Мста-Б».

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Артиллерийский тягач c бронированным кунгом для артиллерийского расчёта. Тянет 152-мм гаубицу 2А65 «Мста-Б».


Спасибо разъяснения вам и тов. ака АС. Не следил за новостями камаза, в про гуглу не вспомнил. Аж в 2006 проходил сравнительные испытания. Чего то я сильно пропустил.

----------


## vasil

> В Афганистане делали всё правильно, и чего бы ни "вспоминали советские генералы" после, Генштаб тогда был не дурак:
> 
> во-первых, по-настоящему "блокировать иранскую и пакистанскую границы" там просто невозможно  -- никаких сил не хватит (особенно пакистанскую: там северная часть это горы 3-5 тыс. метров);
> во-вторых, пока бы "блокировали" эти границы, внутри страны -- в "городах" -- окончательно перерезали бы всех "прогрессивных революционеров", -- и тогда ради кого блокировать границы?
> 
> Так что вставали гарнизонами по территории, потому что никакого другого решения не было... Другое дело, что и гарнизонами в Афганистане политические проблемы не решаются: Афганистан можно только "контролировать" таким образом, да и то относительно... ну вот "поконтролировали" 9+ лет и смотали удочки, ибо дорого, а толку большого нет и не понятно зачем всё это было в итоге...


да в курсе Я, товарищ, где и что. для меня лично это началось 25.12.1979г., когда вечером перед самим отбоем прозвучал сигнал боевой тревоги...

----------


## vasil

> А вы не раздражайтесь так, нервы берегите...
> Видимо вы талантливый психолог, окажите помощь ВС РФ, придите на призывные пункты и отбирайте военнослужащих. Вам огромное спасибо скажут...


вашу иронию оценил...к сожалению имею большой опыт служебных поездок за рубеж от РФ. кто там только не попадался. диву давался не один раз...

----------


## AC

> да в курсе Я, товарищ, где и что. для меня лично это началось 25.12.1979г., когда вечером перед самим отбоем прозвучал сигнал боевой тревоги...


Дык, а если Вы в курсе, товарищ, то чего ж Вы нынче?... Или Вы тот самый "советский генерал", который "вспоминает" теперь?
Тогда вспомните, когда Вам прозвучал сигнал "отбой".
И вот про Сирию то же самое сейчас... Путин из избрал, конечно, самый лучший "американский" вариант -- без "наземной" операции (хотя она уже сама там есть по себе, наземная параллельно, но это бог с ней...). А чего делать то дальше? Ну вот мы бомбили Афган 9 лет. Потом США его же бомбили. Потом они Ирак бомбили. Потом Ливию... А толку? Может быть, не надо бомбить? Может проще договориться?

----------


## vasil

> Дык, а если Вы в курсе, товарищ, то чего ж Вы нынче?... Или Вы тот самый "советский генерал", который "вспоминает" теперь?
> Тогда вспомните, когда Вам прозвучал сигнал "отбой".
> И вот про Сирию то же самое сейчас... Путин из избрал, конечно, самый лучший "американский" вариант -- без "наземной" операции (хотя она уже сама там есть по себе, наземная параллельно, но это бог с ней...). А чего делать то дальше? Ну вот мы бомбили Афган 9 лет. Потом США его же бомбили. Потом они Ирак бомбили. Потом Ливию... А толку? Может быть, не надо бомбить? Может проще договориться?


дык, отбоя уже не будет, неужто не ясно. Договариваться, с кем? с пиндосами или с теми кто отрезает головы сотнями солдат сирийской армии? шутить изволите, только напалм и ОФАБ-250ШН...

----------


## KURYER

Рейтерс написал: Обама анонсировал размещение ограниченного числа военных для проведения спецопераций в Сирии.

----------


## TapAc

> Дык, а если Вы в курсе, товарищ, то чего ж Вы нынче?... Или Вы тот самый "советский генерал", который "вспоминает" теперь?
> Тогда вспомните, когда Вам прозвучал сигнал "отбой".
> И вот про Сирию то же самое сейчас... Путин из избрал, конечно, самый лучший "американский" вариант -- без "наземной" операции (хотя она уже сама там есть по себе, наземная параллельно, но это бог с ней...). А чего делать то дальше? Ну вот мы бомбили Афган 9 лет. Потом США его же бомбили. Потом они Ирак бомбили. Потом Ливию... А толку? Может быть, не надо бомбить? Может проще договориться?


Вы с кем решили договариваться? 
С теме кто сжигает пленных заживо в клетке?
Или с теме кто их вооружает?
Вы совсем из ума выжили??
Хотя конечно, любой конфликт заканчивается переговорами.... 
на условиях победителя...

----------


## OKA

> Вы с кем решили договариваться? 
> С теме кто сжигает пленных заживо в клетке?
> Или с теме кто их вооружает?
> Вы совсем из ума выжили??
> Хотя конечно, любой конфликт заканчивается переговорами.... 
> на условиях победителя...


Всё верно- сначала разбомбить а потом принимать капитуляцию от врага. В Сирии скорее всего так не получится- получится как в Укрии , в более кровавом виде. Слишком много заинтересованных т.н. "партнёров" с той стороны. Самых влиятельных на планете. Запад и монархии Асада не желаютьЪ. 
Ну а сброд всякий вооружить и обучить- этим они много десятилетий там занимаются. Удачно, пока.

Сообщения РИА Новости от начальника ГОУ ГШ ВС РФ генерал-полковника Андрея Картаполова :

http://ria.ru/tags/person_Andrejj_Kartapolov/

18:58 30.10.2015
Генштаб РФ: части Джебхат-ан-Нусры хотят стать "умеренной оппозицией"
Ряд бандформирований для получения поддержки приняли решение отказаться от символики группировки "Джебхат-ан-Нусра" и перейти под знамена "Харакят Ахрар аш-Шам", которая отнесена Западом к "умеренной оппозиции", заявил представитель Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов.

18:57 30.10.2015
Россия готова сотрудничать со всеми силами, воюющими против ИГ в Сирии
Российское оборонное ведомство сообщило, что готово к взаимодействию с патриотической оппозицией в любом формате, в том числе, в рамках Совместного информационного центра в Багдаде.

18:53 30.10.2015
Генштаб РФ: ИГ и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" решили объединить силы в Хаме
Террористы приняли решение объединиться из-за наступления сирийской армии, заявил генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов. Ранее сообщалось, что между разными группировками боевиков в Сирии нарастают противоречия из-за борьбы за власть.

18:42 30.10.2015
Генштаб России: говорить о победе над ИГ в Сирии пока рано
Боевики на ряде направлений продолжают оказывать сопротивление правительственным силам Сирии, несмотря на значительные потери и массовое дезертирство, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов.

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/tags/person_Andrejj_Ka...#ixzz3q4KMZdWD

----------


## KURYER

Операция РФ в Сирии: самые впечатляющие видео за месяц -> ВИДЕО

----------


## KURYER

Наши "европейские" соседи хотят начать экспорт ПЗРК ИГИЛ?



> "Кабинет министров Украины постановляет: прекратить действие соглашения между кабинетом министров Украины и правительством Российской Федерации об обмене информацией о переносных зенитных ракетных комплексах типа "Игла" и "Стрела" при осуществлении их экспорта в третьи страны или импорта из третьих стран, заключенное 22 мая 2009 года в Киеве", — говорится в документе.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AC

> Хотя конечно, любой конфликт заканчивается переговорами....


Вот Вы сами на всё и ответили...
А Вы ТарАс хотя бы в одном конфликте победили?.. В каком?

----------


## TapAc

> Вот Вы сами на всё и ответили...
> А вы ТарАс хотя бы в одном конфликте победили?.. В каком?


В конфликте с самим собой, до сих пор не могу победить.
А так помню 45-ый - мы провели переговоры с Германией.

----------


## KURYER

Рабочие будни ВВС России в Сирии

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Разведывательный самолёт израильских ВВС в ночь с 30 на 31 октября

Источник-FR-24

----------


## vasil

> Разведывательный самолёт израильских ВВС в ночь с 30 на 31 октября
> 
> Источник-FR-24


чего то искал?
а число жертв войны то растёт...
южно-корейский Боинг № 3?
пусть египтяне трясут техперсонал а/п в Шарме, который готовил борт к обратному вылету, причём с пристрастием...
возможны все варианты

----------


## KURYER

ВКС: российская авиация применила в Сирии мощную бомбу КАБ-1500



> Российская военная авиация, размещенная на сирийской авиабазе "Хмеймим" около города Латакия, применила против террористов мощную корректируемую авиационную бомбу КАБ-1500, сообщил журналистам представитель Воздушно-космических сил России полковник Игорь Климов.
> Две такие бомбы были установлены на бомбардировщик Су-34. Самолет вылетел на задание на восток страны в районы, подконтрольные боевикам террористических организаций. Бомбардировщик сопровождает истребитель Су-30СМ, который прикрывает Су-34 с воздуха.
> "Корректируемая авиационная бомба КАБ-1500 (свое название она получила благодаря весу в 1,5 тонны — ред.) отличается высокой точностью. На ней установлена лазерная головка самонаведения, благодаря которой бомба корректируется по лазерному пятну"


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Muller

> Разведывательный самолёт израильских ВВС в ночь с 30 на 31 октября
> 
> Источник-FR-24


А что криминального в маршруте израильского Гольфстрима? Ну пошарился над морем, сходил к Лимассолу, к сирийскому берегу и не приближался....

----------


## Djoker

На крайних точках подвешены ракеты В-В?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6WbAIUkcZg

----------


## Djoker



----------


## An-Z

> На крайних точках подвешены ракеты В-В?


Не похоже.. Мне показалось что это что то вроде АПУ-68..

----------


## TapAc

> Не похоже.. Мне показалось что это что то вроде АПУ-68..


Тоже так думаю.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ми-25 ВВС Сирии. Где такие авиабомбы ржавые откопали?

----------


## vasil

> Ми-25 ВВС Сирии. Где такие авиабомбы ржавые откопали?


бомбы грязи не боятся

P.S. А вот обилие Т-55/62 без навесной ДЗ вообще, с мешочками песка, как и прочей колёсно-гусеничной рухляди у САА настораживает...Про МИГ-21/23 и не говорю...Ещё немного, и увидим МИГ-15/17. Назад в будущее?

----------


## lindr

> Про МИГ-21/23 и не говорю...Ещё немного, и увидим МИГ-15/17. Назад в будущее?


21-23 в Нормальном состоянии, ремонт проходили в середине 00 плюс 23 оборудовали блоками выброса помех , плюс 33 машины (МЛД) из Белоруссии в 2008 после ремонта. 

В Ливии пол-десятка МиГ-21бис 1970 года летают (Бывшие египетские, прошли модернизацию, установлен ИЛС). А В Сирии самый старый замеченный мной 1973 года.

Летающих 15-17 в Сирии давно нет, на аэродромах десятка три 17 валяются, дрова...

----------


## vasil

> 21-23 в Нормальном состоянии, ремонт проходили в середине 00 плюс 23 оборудовали блоками выброса помех , плюс 33 машины (МЛД) из Белоруссии в 2008 после ремонта. 
> 
> В Ливии пол-десятка МиГ-21бис 1970 года летают (Бывшие египетские, прошли модернизацию, установлен ИЛС). А В Сирии самый старый замеченный мной 1973 года.
> 
> Летающих 15-17 в Сирии давно нет, на аэродромах десятка три 17 валяются, дрова...


Дойдут ли обещанные Як-130 до САР? Или будет вечная тягомотина, как с российскими С-300 для Ирана?

----------


## Djoker

КАБ-1500ЛГ:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

У борта "72 белого" 70 боевых вылетов.

----------


## KURYER

Источник утвержает, что наши ВВС разрушили центр РТР повстанцев "Центр-С1" в Тель-Харе. "Молодцы" наши западные партнёры-даже раведку организовали ИГИЛ:

ИСТОЧНИК
Танки Т-72Б1 в Сирии. Россия с 90-х годов не поставляла танки в Сирию:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 с КАБ-1500ЛГ.

----------


## vasil

> 


а вот у нас в полку все береты техсостава были со шнурочками...

----------


## Djoker

Ан-30Б в Латакии






Ан-30Б в Латакии (Сирия) - Авиаголоволомки

----------


## L39aero

Я еще хотел написать,РА не в почете,мр не притащили,бэшки не появились,оппа...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

У 25-го красного 40 боевых вылетов:

----------


## Pilot

Российскую авиагруппу в Латакии прикрывают поставленные в Сирию комплексы ПВО "Панцирь" и Бук" - источник



Москва. 5 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Защиту авиабазы Латакия от возможных атак террористов с земли и воздуха обеспечивают поставленные в Сирию зенитные ракетно-пушечные комплексы "Панцирь-С1" и ЗРК среднего радиуса действия "Бук-М2Э", сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг военно-дипломатический источник.

"В Сирии при участии России создана Объединенная система (ОС) ПВО, которая обеспечивает охрану всех военных и стратегически важных гражданских объектов. В том числе и аэродром Латакия, где сегодня базируется российская авиационная группировка", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что в составе ОС ПВО Сирии есть также модернизированные комплексы ПВО "Оса", С-125 "Печора-2М", ЗРС С-200 и другие системы.

"Комплекс этих вооружений позволяет гарантированно обеспечить защиту охраняемого объекта не только от атак с воздуха, но и от ракетных ударов. Построена эта система по аналогии с израильским "Железным куполом"", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.

Так он прокомментировал заявление главкома Воздушно-космических сил России генерал-полковника Виктора Бондарева, который заявил, что Россия поставила в Сирию системы ПВО.

"Мы просчитали все возможные угрозы. Мы туда поставили не только истребители, штурмовики, бомбардировщики, вертолеты, но и зенитные ракетные системы. Потому что могут быть различного рода форс-мажорные обстоятельства. Допустим, угон боевого самолета на территории сопредельного с Сирией государства и нанесение удара по нам. И к этому мы должны быть готовы", - сказал главком в интервью "Комсомольской правде", опубликованном в четверг.

----------


## SaVaGe10

ДА. Какой калибр и на сколько км их  стреляют, вес бч ипроч.?

----------


## OKA

По первому (ОРТ), в 21.часовых новостях  отличный сюжет про сирийскую авиацию прошёл. МиГи в наличии с бонбами))

Первый канал. Официальный сайт. Новости. Премьеры. Вещание

----------


## vasil

> По первому (ОРТ), в 21.часовых новостях  отличный сюжет про сирийскую авиацию прошёл. МиГи в наличии с бонбами))
> 
> Первый канал. Официальный сайт. Новости. Премьеры. Вещание



Восхищаюсь и преклоняюсь перед этими ребятам. Вот это и есть цвет сирийской нации.
А что бомбы ржавые,  так БОМБЫ  ГРЯЗИ НЕ БОЯТСЯ)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## AC

> По первому (ОРТ), в 21.часовых новостях  отличный сюжет про сирийскую авиацию прошёл. МиГи в наличии с бонбами))
> 
> Первый канал. Официальный сайт. Новости. Премьеры. Вещание


Её нет (сирийской авиации), была бы -- русских бы не звали...

----------


## KURYER

> А что бомбы ржавые,  так БОМБЫ  ГРЯЗИ НЕ БОЯТСЯ)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Let_nab

> Её нет (сирийской авиации), была бы -- русских бы не звали...

----------


## vasil

> 


Бонба должна:

А. падать
Б. точно
С. сработать...

----------


## KURYER

Вот репортаж от LifeNews о посещении этой же базы сирийских ВВС -> http://lifenews.ru/news/168552

----------


## F74

> Бонба должна:
> 
> А. падать
> Б. точно
> С. сработать...


Я тут несколько лет назад присутствовал при "утилизации" ФАБ-1500-М54 и 3000-М54 выпуска 1956-57 годов. Почти на всех были следы хранения "под открытым небом", в смысле на настилах под навесом (грязь, небольшая ржавчина). Из где-то 30 сброшенных сработали все- а остальным продлили срок годности. Взрывчатые вещества, которыми снаряжаются АБ в мирное время достаточно стабильны- это во время войны начинают использовать суррогаты, отверстие для взрывателя закрыто пробкой и замазано чем-то типа солидола, взрыватели новые и ввертываются уже в подвешенную бомбу. Там ломаться, в общем-то, нечему.

----------


## AC

> 


Вот-вот... Там все и показано: по два самолета каждого типа с "самопальными" бомбами... Это не авиация. Это какая-то имитация авиации. Там еще и с лётчиками проблемы: как я понял, лётчики не особо хотят "летать" за Асада...

----------


## AC

> Я тут несколько лет назад присутствовал при "утилизации" ФАБ-1500-М54 и 3000-М54 выпуска 1956-57 годов. Почти на всех были следы хранения "под открытым небом", в смысле на настилах под навесом (грязь, небольшая ржавчина). Из где-то 30 сброшенных сработали все- а остальным продлили срок годности. Взрывчатые вещества, которыми снаряжаются АБ в мирное время достаточно стабильны- это во время войны начинают использовать суррогаты, отверстие для взрывателя закрыто пробкой и замазано чем-то типа солидола, взрыватели новые и ввертываются уже в подвешенную бомбу. Там ломаться, в общем-то, нечему.


В ВВ специально добавлялся стабилизатор: тогда просили срок годности 30 лет...
А взрыватели, впрочем, тоже не новые...

----------


## F74

> Вот-вот... Там все и показано: по два самолета каждого типа с "самопальными" бомбами... Это не авиация. Это какая-то имитация авиации.


Почему самопальные - просто не покрашенные.




> Там еще и с лётчиками проблемы: как я понял, лётчики не особо хотят "летать" за Асада...


Ну не факт, что именно "за Асада", а не просто на штурмовку с МиГ-21/23. Там чтобы попасть куда-нибудь придется пикировать на цель. Если недалеко будет сидеть какой-нибудь воин аллаха с ПЗРК - то все может кончиться печально.

----------


## F74

> А взрыватели, впрочем, тоже не новые...


Почему не новые- какие привезли, такие и вворачивают- у них же тоже срок годности есть, как истекает- "утилизируют" в процессе боевой подготовки.

Хотя взрыватели, действительно, оригинальные.

----------


## AC

> Почему самопальные - просто не покрашенные.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну не факт, что именно "за Асада", а не просто на штурмовку с МиГ-21/23. Там чтобы попасть куда-нибудь придется пикировать на цель. Если недалеко будет сидеть какой-нибудь воин аллаха с ПЗРК - то все может кончиться печально.


Ну там же вроде в репртаже говрорится, что они сами "варят" эти бомбы...
ПЗРК там нет вроде пока, если будут -- будет совсем другой коленкор...

----------


## vasil

> Вот-вот... Там все и показано: по два самолета каждого типа с "самопальными" бомбами... Это не авиация. Это какая-то имитация авиации. Там еще и с лётчиками проблемы: как я понял, лётчики не особо хотят "летать" за Асада...


Позволю себе не согласиться. А то как в том фильме по "Ивана Васильевича...": "да они же давно покойники! Ага, видали как покойники стреляют...".
Если бы лично не лицезрел авиапарк ИРИ, то так бы тоже подумал. Пара F-4 над вечерним Тегераном  была очень эффектна, а пролёт F-14 с максимальным углом стреловидности на высоте не более 300 м всё расставил на свои места. Не порите чушь, ничего Вы не поняли... "Правопорядок в государстве определяется не наличием воров, а способностью государства их обезвреживать".
Эти мужественные ребята в известном смысле как штрафбат российских ВВС. Ещё бы несколько лет продления горбато-беспальчиковой перестройки, а также другавасильвских рехформ, то  и ВВС РФ мало бы чем отличались от ВВС САР...

----------


## vasil

> Я тут несколько лет назад присутствовал при "утилизации" ФАБ-1500-М54 и 3000-М54 выпуска 1956-57 годов. Почти на всех были следы хранения "под открытым небом", в смысле на настилах под навесом (грязь, небольшая ржавчина). Из где-то 30 сброшенных сработали все- а остальным продлили срок годности. Взрывчатые вещества, которыми снаряжаются АБ в мирное время достаточно стабильны- это во время войны начинают использовать суррогаты, отверстие для взрывателя закрыто пробкой и замазано чем-то типа солидола, взрыватели новые и ввертываются уже в подвешенную бомбу. Там ломаться, в общем-то, нечему.


у нас в полку на открытой (в обваловке) площадке БП под упаковками с новыми АБ такие раритеты обнаружились, чуть ли не военных или послевоенных времён. Таких красивых фигурных изделний в отличном ,кстати, состоянии как то видеть и не приходилось. Где то читал что за время Афгана со складов САВО вымели все АБ с чуть ли не довоенных времён...И всё работало как часы.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот-вот... Там все и показано: по два самолета каждого типа с "самопальными" бомбами... Это не авиация. Это какая-то имитация авиации. Там еще и с лётчиками проблемы: как я понял, лётчики не особо хотят "летать" за Асада...



Ну, да, ну да... 
Вообще-то это у ИГИЛ авиации нет.., а вот у асадовской Сирии есть...

----------


## AC

> Ну, да, ну да... 
> Вообще-то это у ИГИЛ авиации нет.., а вот у асадовской Сирии есть...


У асадовской Сирии есть деградировавшая авиация, а иначе бы нашу авиацию туда не звали бы...
А кончится это всё один хрен плохо: ни в одной стране на мусульманском Востоке бомбёжками ничего не решалось -- мы Афган бомбили 9 лет, потом США его бомбили 10 лет, потом Запад бомбил Ирак 10 лет... А толку то? Договариваться надо!

----------


## Let_nab

> У асадовской Сирии есть деградировавшая авиация, а иначе бы нашу авиацию туда не звали бы...
> А кончится это всё один хрен плохо: ни в одной стране на мусульманском Востоке бомбёжками ничего не решалось -- мы Афган бомбили 9 лет, потом США его бомбили 10 лет, потом Запад бомбил Ирак 10 лет... А толку то? Договариваться надо!


Самые маленькие ВВС в мире, хоть и маленькие, но Военно-воздушные силы (Сирии там нет, потому что там они не маленькие)  - «Лента.ру» составила рейтинг самых маленьких ВВС в мире: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

А причём тут мыбомбили\сшабомбили с перечислением!? Я тоже могу добавить - как нацистскую Германию вбомбили, причём с ними и не договаривались... Так по Вашему толку не было? Все по-вашему бестолковые... Да не смешите про "толк"! Особенно удивило ваше толковое - "договариваться надо"... Это с террористами и бандитвой ИГИЛ!? И с бородачами нам тогда в Афгане!? Рас и Афган сюда приплели... Особенно с Гитлером надо было не бомбить, а договориться... 

Кстати, а наземную операцию в Сирии не заметили?

----------


## KURYER

Фотографии из Твиттера Мурада Газдиева (военкора РТ) посещения а/базы Хама:




Учебный МиГ-21:


Есть ещё такая информация, но без уважаемого *lindr* не обойтись:
Hama AB:
- 2306 MiG-21bis
- 2771 MiG-23ML
- 4000 MiG-23MLD
- 4005 MiG-23MLD

----------


## OKA

Ещё от Ю.Лямина :

Хорошие фото и видео сирийских МиГ-23МЛД - Юрий Лямин

https://twitter.com/IraqiSuryani1/st...66118235426816

https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...67822011695104

----------


## Let_nab

Телеканал «Звезда» публикует видео, на котором запечатлено, как пилоты российской авиагруппы в Сирии рисуют звезды на самолетах за боевые вылеты. Каждая звезда соответствует десяти боевым вылетам.

На кадрах видно, что в руках у летчика находится трафарет, который он прикладывает к фюзеляжу штурмовика Су-25. Восьмая звезда, которую наносят на воздушное судно, означает, что самолет совершил 80 вылетов. 

Ранее корреспондент телеканала «Звезда» сообщил, что российские летчики вернулись к этой практике  впервые после Великой Отечественной войны. (???)

----------


## F74

> Ранее корреспондент телеканала «Звезда» сообщил, что российские летчики вернулись к этой практике  впервые после Великой Отечественной войны. (???)


"Летописец ошибался" :) Для начала, в Великой Отечественной Войне если и участвовали российские летчики, то у Власова (правда, не помню, были ли у него истребители). А нанесение звезд- было и в СССР -например, количество успешных пусков УР воздух-воздух по мишени на перехватчиках.

----------


## Let_nab

Госдепартамент США не смог предоставить журналистам доказательств голословных обвинений в адрес России. Ранее официальный представитель Госдепа Джон Кирби заявил, что ВКС РФ разбомбили госпиталь в Сирии. Видимо, он имел в виду госпиталь Сармин, информацию о разрушении которого незадолго до этого распространил CNN. В Минобороны России быстро доказали, что единственная бомба, упавшая на госпиталь, – информационная, и сбросили ее американские СМИ. Военному ведомству было достаточно предоставить актуальные спутниковые фотографии, на которых госпиталь в Сармине и строения вокруг запечатлены целыми. 

В ходе брифинга в Госдепе корреспондент телеканала Russia Today Гаяне Чичакян решила уточнить, откуда у ведомства появилась информация о якобы разрушенном русскими госпитале. Руководитель пресс-службы Госдепартмента Элизабет Трюдо не смогла ответить по существу. 

«Как говорил Кирби на прошлой неделе, мы не будем вдаваться в детали операций разведки. Так что остановимся на том, что он сказал, – сказала она и на уточняющий вопрос повторила: – Я еще раз говорю, что не буду вдаваться в подробности разведывательной операции. Вам лучше спросить у русских, что они бомбили». 

Чичакян напомнила о предоставленных российским Минобороны снимках и даже показала их. Видимо, почувствовав себя припертой к стене, Трюдо пообещала «передать вопрос» и связаться с журналистом, если у Госдепартамента появятся ответы на неприятные вопросы.  

Спустя некоторое время телеканал «Звезда» связался с Гаяне Чичакян, чтобы узнать, раздался ли звонок от Госдепартамента. 

«Пока не связались. В переводе с языка Госдепа это может означать "отстаньте от меня". Поскольку нет доказательств – нет развития этой истории, конечно», – рассказала она.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> "Летописец ошибался" :) Для начала, в Великой Отечественной Войне если и участвовали российские летчики, то у Власова (правда, не помню, были ли у него истребители). А нанесение звезд- было и в СССР -например, количество успешных пусков УР воздух-воздух по мишени на перехватчиках.


А ещё в Корее звёздочки за победы рисовали. И в Афгане за б/вылеты...

----------


## vasil

> Вот-вот... Там все и показано: по два самолета каждого типа с "самопальными" бомбами... Это не авиация. Это какая-то имитация авиации. Там еще и с лётчиками проблемы: как я понял, лётчики не особо хотят "летать" за Асада...


4 ноября из ЗСУ-23 был сбит МИГ-21 с этой а/б. Кто то из "не хотевших летать за Асада" погиб как герой. А диванный АС жив и здоров, и по прежнему "специалист-знаток" по авиационному шуму...

----------


## AndyK

> На кадрах видно, что в руках у летчика находится трафарет, который он прикладывает к фюзеляжу штурмовика Су-25.


Вы по руке определили что это летчик? Круто, я так не умею  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> "Летописец ошибался" :) Для начала, в Великой Отечественной Войне если и участвовали российские летчики, то у Власова (правда, не помню, были ли у него истребители). А нанесение звезд- было и в СССР -например, количество успешных пусков УР воздух-воздух по мишени на перехватчиках.


Я осмелюсь напомнить, что во время ВОВ существовала РСФСР, а звезды на фронтовой авиации и в Афгане рисовали.

----------


## F74

> Я осмелюсь напомнить, что во время ВОВ существовала РСФСР, а звезды на фронтовой авиации и в Афгане рисовали.


Но армия называлась РККА, а потом Советской . И звездочки не только в Афгане рисовали, но и позже.

----------


## Let_nab

> Я осмелюсь напомнить, что во время ВОВ существовала РСФСР, а звезды на фронтовой авиации и в Афгане рисовали.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Москва. 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиагруппа Воздушно-космических сил России нанесла удары по 448 объектам инфраструктуры террористов в Сирии за 137 боевых вылетов за прошедшие трое суток, сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"За прошедшие трое суток самолеты российской авиагруппы в Сирийской Арабской Республике выполнили 137 боевых вылетов по 448 объектам террористической инфраструктуры в провинциях Алеппо, Дамаск, Идлиб, Латакия, Ракка, Хама и Хомс", - сказал И.Конашенков журналистам в понедельник.

Он подчеркнул, что "все российские самолеты после выполнения боевых задач вернулись на базовый аэродром "Хмеймим".



Москва. 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиация ВКС РФ уничтожила склад ИГИЛ с самодельными неуправляемыми ракетами, которыми боевики обстреливали жилые кварталы столицы Сирии, сообщил в понедельник официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

Он подчеркнул, что "в районе горы Мгар, провинция Дамаск, уничтожен склад самодельных неуправляемых ракет одного из бандформирований ИГИЛ. "С данного объекта было организовано регулярное обеспечение боевиков неуправляемыми ракетами, при помощи которых осуществлялись постоянные обстрелы жилых кварталов Дамаска", - сказал И.Конашенков.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиагруппа Воздушно-космических сил России уничтожила крупный пункт управления боевиков группировки "Джабхат ан-Нусра", с которого осуществлялось управление бандформированиями на направлении Идлиб - Алеппо, сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В пригороде Зерба, провинция Идлиб, уничтожен крупный пункт управления бандформированиями группировки "Джабхат ан-Нусра". Объект был оборудован в течение последних трех недель и хорошо замаскирован. С него было организовано управление бандформированиями, действующими на направлении Идлиб - Алеппо", - сказал И.Конашенков журналистам в понедельник.

Он подчеркнул, что после проведения доразведки объекта беспилотными средствами самолет Су-24 нанес удар управляемым боеприпасом КАБ-500, в результате которого пункт управления был полностью уничтожен

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиагруппа ВКС России уничтожила минометную позицию и склад боеприпасов боевиков группировки "Джабхат ан-Нусра" под Латакией, сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В районе горы Джебель-Дау, провинция Латакия, российской авиацией нанесен удар по минометной позиции боевиков "Джабхат ан-Нусра". Прямым попаданием уничтожено четыре миномета и полевой склад боеприпасов", - сказал И.Конашенков журналистам в понедельник.


В сирийской провинции Хама российские летчики разбомбили мастерскую по ремонту бронетехники "Джабхат-ан-Нусры" - Минобороны РФ



Москва. 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиагруппа ВКС России уничтожила ремонтную мастерскую и бронетехнику террористической группировки "Джабхат-ан-Нусра" под Хамой, сообщил в понедельник официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В районе населенного пункта Кафер-Нбуда, провинция Хама, нанесен удар по мастерской для ремонта бронетехники, принадлежащей группировке "Джабхат-ан-Нусра". Авиационным ударом бомбардировщика Су-24М ангар с находившимися в нем четырьмя танками и одной БМП полностью уничтожен", - сказал И.Конашенков.

----------


## AC

+ еще 27 фото от МО РФ -- за 05.11 и за 07.11.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## OKA

> У асадовской Сирии есть деградировавшая авиация..


  :Biggrin: 

"Сирийские самолеты совершили за три дня почти 100 вылетов 09.11.2015 20:06:30

Уничтожены штабы и техника террористов в провинциях Хама, Хомс, Идлиб, Алеппо, Дейр-эз-Зор, Рака

       Латакия (Сирия). 9 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - ВВС Сирии совершили 98 вылетов за три дня, уничтожив штабы и технику боевиков, сообщил представитель сирийской армии бригадный генерал Али Майхуб.
       "В течение трех прошедших дней ВВС Сирии совершили 98 боевых вылетов, нанося удары по формированиям террористов, их командным пунктам в провинциях Хама, Хомс, Идлиб, Алеппо, Дейр-эз-Зор, Ракка, округ Дамаска. Уничтожены пять укрепленных позиций боевиков (провинция Алеппо, восточная часть провинции Хомс, северо-западная часть провинции Хама, провинция Дейр эз-Зор), три командных пункта (Карьятейн и Телль-Биса в провинции Хомс, Восточная Гута в округе Дамаск, Хан-Шейхун в провинцию Идлиб)", - сказал он.
       "Уничтожены десятки автотранспортных средств террористов южнее Алеппо, а также в районе газовых полей провинции Хомс. Уничтожены склады боеприпасов в населенных пунктах Кефер-Нбуда, Кефер-Зайта и Тамана (провинция Идлиб)", - добавил генерал."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=394909

----------


## Иваныч

Военное обозрение > НАТО: Гигантский радиоэлектронный пузырь в Сирии не даёт нам летать

----------


## ZHeN

> Военное обозрение > НАТО: Гигантский радиоэлектронный пузырь в Сирии не даёт нам летать


topwar ! topwar, КАРЛ!

----------


## 13th

> topwar ! topwar, КАРЛ!


Солидный военно-патриотический сайт.

----------


## Иваныч

ИноСМИ: Спецназ РФ захватил в Йемене двух сотрудников ЦРУ, руководивших уничтожением рейса А-321

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ИноСМИ: Спецназ РФ захватил в Йемене двух сотрудников ЦРУ, руководивших уничтожением рейса А-321

----------


## FLOGGER

> ИноСМИ: Спецназ РФ захватил в Йемене двух сотрудников ЦРУ, руководивших уничтожением рейса А-321


Странно, что здесь как-то обошлось без Коломойского.

----------


## OKA

"СМИ: сирийские войска прорвали блокаду военного аэродрома к востоку от Алеппо  10 ноября, 18:53 UTC+3

Армия также продолжает наступление к югу от города

БЕЙРУТ, 10 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Бойцы сирийской армии при поддержке народного ополчения прорвали блокаду вокруг военного аэродрома Квейрас, расположенного в 30 км к востоку от города Алеппо.

Как сообщила телестанция "Аль-Маядин", наступающие войска соединились с защитниками этого важного форпоста правительственных сил, который на протяжении трех лет пытались захватить различные бандформирования.

Последними осаждали аэродром и находящееся на его территории летное училище экстремисты из террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена на территории России). Обороняли стратегический объект свыше тысячи солдат и курсантов. Самыми опасными были атаки боевиков-смертников, подрывавших заминированные грузовики у блокпостов, охраняющих въезды на авиабазу.

Три дня назад части сирийской армии при поддержке российской и сирийской авиации выбили боевиков из укрепрайона в Шейх-Ахмаде в 2 км от Квейраса и окружили их банды в Эль-Джабирии, Муфлисе и Декване. Во вторник они заняли селение Расм-эль-Аббуд к северо-востоку от аэродрома, и судьба сражения была решена в пользу правительственных войск. "Мы посвящаем эту победу президенту Башару Асаду и обещаем ему продолжать битву до полного освобождения Сирии от террористов", - заявили военнослужащие.

Прорыв блокады, по мнению экспертов, имеет большое моральное значение для сирийских солдат. За последние полтора года конфликта в руках вооруженных группировок оказалось 5 из 15 военных аэродромов. Напряженные бои не прекращаются сейчас и вокруг авиабазы в Дейр-эз-Зоре на востоке страны.

Войска наступают к югу от Алеппо

Важного успеха добилась сирийская армия на южном фронте в окрестностях Алеппо. По сведениям "Аль-Маядин", военнослужащие заняли стратегические высоты, с которых простреливаются тянущиеся из соседней провинции Идлиб линии снабжения боевиков на площади 700 кв. км.

Войска ведут бои с противником за вершину Джебель-эль-Ис, которая находится рядом с ключевыми городами Эль-Хадер и Эз-Зарба. Восстановление контроля над ними откроет армии проход к Саракибу и Хан-Шейхуну - крупным плацдармам вооруженных группировок на шоссе из Алеппо в Хаму (220 км от Дамаска). Сирийские военнослужащие освободили на южном направлении селения Марьюда и Макхаля.

На северо-западе провинции Хама после потери войсками своей базы в городе Морик и тактического отступления из Атшана и Телль-Хартейна бои идут сейчас за населенный пункт Маан. Поддержку с воздуха сирийским военнослужащим и ополченцам оказывают истребители и бомбардировщики российских ВКС.

По сведениям газеты "Ас-Сафир", сирийская армия начала наступление на юго-восточном направлении от Хамы с целью усилить давление на крупные плацдармы противника в Талбисе и Растане в соседней провинции Хомс. К востоку от Хамы авиаударам подверглись базы ИГ в Укейбарате.

Операции под Дамаском

Сирийское командование продолжает операции к северу и западу от Дамаска, зачищая предместья, которые удерживают в своих руках боевики из "Джейш аль-Ислам" и других бандформирований. Оттуда они регулярно ведут минометные обстрелы жилых районов столицы, что нарушает мирную жизнь города и ведет к потерям среди населения.

Войска атакуют позиции противника на восточной окраине в Джубаре и в западном предместье Дарая. Авиация наносит удары по основному плацдарму вооруженных группировок в городе-спутнике Дума (12 км от Дамаска).

Как передает информационное агентство SANA, сирийским военнослужащим удалось подойти вплотную к укрепрайону Мердж-эс-Султан и начать зачистку прилегающих к нему ферм. В результате уничтожено 18 террористов из "Джебхат ан-Нусры", ликвидирована бронемашина и пять внедорожников с пулеметами."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: сирийские войска прорвали блокаду военного аэродрома к востоку от Алеппо

----------


## Pilot

«Предварительно подтверждаются слухи о гибели Захрана Аллуша, главаря «Армии Ислама» («Джейш уль-Ислам»), оккупировавшей Восточную Гуту под Дамаском. Террорист убит ударом российской авиации. Сами арабы активно распространяют эту информацию, в том числе они публикуют видео похорон лидера боевиков»

это тот, кто объявил войну России одним из первых

----------


## OKA

Съёмки про "Gazelle" : 




+ большая статья :

http://militarizm.livejournal.com/93639.html

По наводке с а-базы.

----------


## Pilot

Вашингтон. 11 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Истребители ВВС США F-15С, размещенные на прошлой неделе на авиабазе "Инжирлик" на юге Турции, предназначены для защиты американских боевых самолетов, наносящих удары по целям ИГИЛ в Сирии, а также возможного противодействия российской авиации, сообщает газета "Ю-Эс-Эй тудей", ссылаясь на источник в Пентагоне.

Представитель оборонного ведомства на условиях анонимности указал, что истребители F-15С будут обеспечивать воздушное прикрытие американских бомбардировщиков, штурмовиков, а также военно-транспортных самолетов, доставляющих оружие для сирийской оппозиции, от российских и сирийских истребителей.

США уже разместили на авиабазе "Инжирлик" шесть самолетов F-15C на прошлой неделе, а также группу штурмовиков А-10. Еще шесть F-15E, главной задачей которых будет нанесение ударов по наземным целям, прибудут в Турцию в ближайшее время.

"Дальновидные специалисты по планированию предусматривают все возможные перспективные сценарии", - сказал отставной генерал-полковник ВВС США Дэвид Дептула, являющийся деканом Института аэрокосмических исследований имени Митчелла. "Но при этом конфликт с Россией - это то, чего не хотят ни США, ни Россия", - подчеркнул генерал. По его словам, размещение истребителей для перехвата вражеских самолетов является лишь элементом тщательного планирования, а не провокации.

На минувшей неделе официальный представитель Пентагона Лора Сил сообщила вашингтонскому изданию The Daily Beast, что размещение истребителей F-15С на авиабазе в Турции, о котором военное ведомство объявило в конце октября, предназначено для "обеспечения безопасности" союзников США по НАТО

Л.Сил отказалась раскрыть конкретные задачи американских истребителей, которые будут оснащены исключительно ракетами класса "воздух-воздух", однако подчеркнула: "я не сказала, что это не связано с Россией".

По мнению издания, это может означать, что F-15С, оснащенные шестью ракетами "воздух-воздух", будут сопровождать штурмовики и бомбардировщики в ходе авиаударов по целям боевиков ИГИЛ близ линии соприкосновения с сирийскими войсками и зоны действия российской авиации, отмечает издание, подчеркивая, что их главной задачей может быть "слежение за русскими".

При этом The Daily Beast напоминает, что в рамках операции против ИГИЛ Россия разместила на авиабазе под сирийским городом Латакия шесть истребителей Су-30, также предназначенных, в первую очередь, для ведения воздушного боя, однако у ИГИЛ нет своей авиации.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Россия разместила на авиабазе под сирийским городом Латакия шесть истребителей Су-30, также предназначенных, в первую очередь, для ведения воздушного боя


Уже шесть? Размножаются, штоле?

----------


## Panda-9

> Уже шесть? Размножаются, штоле?


У страха глаза велики.

----------


## KURYER

Появились первые фото освобождённой а/базы Кверис:


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

удивительно, что самолеты целы! Четыре серьезных штурма, а стоянки и полоса не пострадали.

----------


## vasil

> Вашингтон. 11 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Истребители ВВС США F-15С, размещенные на прошлой неделе на авиабазе "Инжирлик" на юге Турции, предназначены для защиты американских боевых самолетов, наносящих удары по целям ИГИЛ в Сирии, а также возможного противодействия российской авиации, сообщает газета "Ю-Эс-Эй тудей", ссылаясь на источник в Пентагоне.
> 
> Представитель оборонного ведомства на условиях анонимности указал, что истребители F-15С будут обеспечивать воздушное прикрытие американских бомбардировщиков, штурмовиков, а также военно-транспортных самолетов, доставляющих оружие для сирийской оппозиции, от российских и сирийских истребителей.
> 
> США уже разместили на авиабазе "Инжирлик" шесть самолетов F-15C на прошлой неделе, а также группу штурмовиков А-10. Еще шесть F-15E, главной задачей которых будет нанесение ударов по наземным целям, прибудут в Турцию в ближайшее время.
> 
> "Дальновидные специалисты по планированию предусматривают все возможные перспективные сценарии", - сказал отставной генерал-полковник ВВС США Дэвид Дептула, являющийся деканом Института аэрокосмических исследований имени Митчелла. "Но при этом конфликт с Россией - это то, чего не хотят ни США, ни Россия", - подчеркнул генерал. По его словам, размещение истребителей для перехвата вражеских самолетов является лишь элементом тщательного планирования, а не провокации.
> 
> На минувшей неделе официальный представитель Пентагона Лора Сил сообщила вашингтонскому изданию The Daily Beast, что размещение истребителей F-15С на авиабазе в Турции, о котором военное ведомство объявило в конце октября, предназначено для "обеспечения безопасности" союзников США по НАТО
> ...



значится, надо пополнять авиапарк ещё СУ...и тоже в такой же комплектации...

----------


## OKA

> значится, надо пополнять авиапарк ещё СУ...и тоже в такой же комплектации...


Конечная фраза поста " однако у ИГИЛ нет своей авиации" , поясняет всё)) К туркам и людоедам приехала "крыша")) Собсно бесполётную зону там , судя по всему , амеры и так собирались делать, но тут возникли обстоятельства...

----------


## AC

> Появились первые фото освобождённой а/базы Кверис:
> Вложение 67773Вложение 67774
> Вложение 67775
> ИСТОЧНИК


Хайрезыч:
http://media.zenfs.com/en_us/News/ap...7067004862.jpg
(C)SANA
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/photo-r...180433176.html

----------


## AC

> удивительно, что самолеты целы! Четыре серьезных штурма, а стоянки и полоса не пострадали.


На хайрезе (см. пост выше) видно, что они, увы, не целы...

----------


## TapAc

> "СМИ: сирийские войска прорвали блокаду военного аэродрома к востоку от Алеппо  10 ноября, 18:53 UTC+3
> Армия также продолжает наступление к югу от города
> БЕЙРУТ, 10 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Бойцы сирийской армии при поддержке народного ополчения прорвали блокаду вокруг военного аэродрома Квейрас, расположенного в 30 км к востоку от города Алеппо.
> Как сообщила телестанция "Аль-Маядин", наступающие войска соединились с защитниками этого важного форпоста правительственных сил, который на протяжении трех лет пытались захватить различные бандформирования.
> [/url]



..........

----------


## Pilot

> На хайрезе (см. пост выше) видно, что они, увы, не целы...


есть и другие фото с базы. там есть и вертолеты и самолеты.

----------


## Pilot

например вот

----------


## stream

Су-24М_80бел
https://pp.vk.me/c623416/v623416676/...W935i2F8Mk.jpg

----------


## vasil

> Су-24М_80бел
> https://pp.vk.me/c623416/v623416676/...W935i2F8Mk.jpg


ну пополнить то авиапарк САР не проблема...так и будет со временем, главное для сирийцев - сохранить а/б в целости и кадры... КАДРЫ  РЕШАЮТ   ВСЁ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## AC

+ еще 41 фото от МО РФ от 11.11.2015 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Су-24М_80бел
> https://pp.vk.me/c623416/v623416676/...W935i2F8Mk.jpg


Ну надо же, наконец-то догадались бортовые перерисовать. Надо было это сразу сделать, а не ждать, пока не слишком братские представители братского народа начнут наседать на споттерские сайты.

----------


## AC

> Ну надо же, наконец-то догадались бортовые перерисовать. Надо было это сразу сделать, а не ждать, пока не слишком братские представители братского народа начнут наседать на споттерские сайты.


А смысл то "перирисовки" в чем?... Ну а на Су-30 и Су-25СМ не перерисовали... Что меняется то от этого?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А смысл то "перирисовки" в чем?... Ну а на Су-30 и Су-25СМ не перерисовали... Что меняется то от этого?


Собсно инфы о лётчиках этих типов, слитой в инет, я не видел.

----------


## OKA

> Ну надо же, наконец-то догадались бортовые перерисовать. Надо было это сразу сделать, а не ждать, пока не слишком братские представители братского народа начнут наседать на споттерские сайты.


Да неужели  "спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих" ? Ничему дела Ульманиса и др. известные ничему не научили...

----------


## AC

> Да неужели  "спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих" ? Ничему дела Ульманиса и др. известные ничему не научили...


А Ульманис то при чем тут?

----------


## OKA

> А Ульманис то при чем тут?


Для особо понятливых могу пояснить в л.с. Или чтение поста 



> .Надо было это сразу сделать, а не ждать, пока не слишком братские представители братского народа начнут наседать на споттерские сайты.


взрослому персонажу
 "AC" не проясняет ничего? Тут)) 
Упомяну тогда клич представителя укрохунты к розыскам своими диванными войсками (за идею или гроши малые), разнообразных данных о личном составе ВС РФ в сетях с целью передачи каннибалам и пр. заинтересованным организациям.

----------


## AC

> Для особо понятливых могу пояснить в л.с. Или чтение поста 
> взрослому персонажу
>  "AC" не проясняет ничего? Тут)) 
> Упомяну тогда клич представителя укрохунты к розыскам своими диванными войсками (за идею или гроши малые), разнообразных данных о личном составе ВС РФ в сетях с целью передачи каннибалам и пр. заинтересованным организациям.


Набор слов про "каннибалов" я прочел, но я, извиняюсь, я так и не понял, при чем тут Ульманис?

----------


## OKA

Возникает вопрос простой, а сколько ещё старых складов сирийской армии в руках каннибалов и пр. душманов осталось. Не могли ж они развезти крупные захваченные склады за год-другой до этого...





> Набор слов про "каннибалов" я прочел, но я, извиняюсь, я так и не понял, при чем тут Ульманис?





> Для особо понятливых могу пояснить в л.с. .


Поясняю , лучше обратиться в л.с. и тогда прекратится якобы "непонимание" со стороны персонажа "АС" и пр. "англичанофф")) , раз вытаскивание на флудиловку пошло)) В подвале (курилке) ведь не сложно открыть тему типа : "последствия публикаций данных военнослужащих , участвующих в различных действиях ВС РФ)) И пр. интересности.

----------


## AC

> Возникает вопрос простой, а сколько ещё старых складов сирийской армии в руках каннибалов и пр. душманов осталось. Не могли ж они развезти крупные захваченные склады за год-другой до этого...
> 
> 
> 
> Поясняю , лучше обратиться в л.с. и тогда прекратится якобы "непонимание" со стороны персонажа "АС" и пр. "англичанофф")) , раз вытаскивание на флудиловку пошло)) В подвале (курилке) ведь не сложно открыть тему типа : "последствия публикаций данных военнослужащих , участвующих в различных действиях ВС РФ)) И пр. интересности.


Это чего это Вы мне готовы сказать в "курилке" и в "л.с.", а не в лицо? По-моему, "курилка" и "л.с." для другого сделаны... По сути темы топика есть вопросы?

----------


## OKA

> Это чего это Вы мне готовы сказать в "курилке" и в "л.с.", а не в лицо? По-моему, "курилка" и "л.с." для другого сделаны... По сути темы топика есть вопросы?


В лицо тож можно, через л.с. ))  Персонаж известен)) По сути темы ответы для ветки были даны исчерпывающие. Вопросы? В л.с. или соотв. теме в "курилке.

----------


## AC

> В лицо тож можно, через л.с. ))  Персонаж известен)) По сути темы ответы для ветки были даны исчерпывающие. Вопросы? В л.с. или соотв. теме в "курилке.


Вот и давайте здесь тогда -- в лицо. Я просто настолько давно на этом уважаемом форуме, что знаю: все вопросы здесь решаются в ходе открытой дискуссии, и я не готов бегать от любых вопросов в "курилку". Есть вопросы по Сирии -- задавайте...

----------


## OKA

"Всевысотный обнаружитель 96Л6 на базе в Латакии ?    Nov. 13th, 2015 at 2:34 AM



Интересный кадр с базы ВКС России в сирийской Латакии. Фото с официального сайта Министерства Обороны России. На заднем плане, первая справа РЛС выглядит похоже на всевысотный обнаружитель 96Л6 придаваемый ЗРС С-300\С-400.




P.S. Он же на видео с авиабазы Хмеймим с 43 секунды, спасибо bitande за ссылку"

Всевысотный обнаружитель 96Л6 на базе в Латакии ? - Юрий Лямин


А здесь пишут : 


"ЛАТАКИЯ, 13 ноября. /ТАСС/. Российских зенитных ракетных комплексов С-400 "Триумф" в Сирии нет, это "просто дезинформация", заявил журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Отдельные сообщения о нашей авиабазе, которые регулярно появляются в зарубежных изданиях, вызывают если не смех, то искреннее недоумение. Хотелось бы верить, что эти небылицы публикуются в целях саморекламы", - отметил генерал на брифинге для представителей иностранных СМИ в рамках пресс-тура на авиабазу Хмеймим, где дислоцирована российская авиация.

Он напомнил, что журналисты третьи сутки работают на авиабазе, и им предоставлена возможность увидеть все собственными глазами, "в том числе и средства, обеспечивающие противовоздушную оборону базы". "Никаких С-400 здесь, конечно, не было и нет. Это просто дезинформация", - сказал Конашенков.

"Прежде чем пугать британцев и мир размещением здесь нашего зенитного ракетного комплекса С-400, нужно было посмотреть, что он из себя представляет, хотя бы в "Википедии" или на сайте Минобороны России, - посоветовал представитель ведомства. - Тогда редакторам этого издания было бы ясно, из скольких элементов состоит этот комплекс, и какая площадь потребовалась бы для его размещения".

В ходе пресс-тура на авиабазу Хмеймим приехали представители ведущих СМИ из Великобритании, Франции, Китая, Южной Кореи, Италии, Испании, Греции и других стран. Ранее сообщалось, что в общей сложности на базу прибыли почти 50 журналистов из 12 государств. Как отметил Конашенков, военное ведомство и впредь намерено приглашать иностранную прессу.

С-400 "Триумф" - зенитная ракетная система средней и большой дальности. Один такой комплекс может одновременно обстреливать до 36 целей, наводя на них до 72 ракет. Дальность действия системы может достигать 400 километров. Сейчас С-400 имеется только у России. Первым зарубежным заказчиком системы стал Китай, однако, по данным источника ТАСС в системе военно-технического сотрудничества, Пекин сможет получить "Триумф" не раньше, чем через год-полтора. Намерение приобрести С-400 высказывала Индия, переговоры о возможных поставках этих систем велись также с Саудовской Аравией.'

http://tass.ru/politika/2434060






> Вот и давайте здесь тогда -- в лицо. Я просто настолько давно на этом уважаемом форуме, что знаю: все вопросы здесь решаются в ходе открытой дискуссии, и я не готов бегать от любых вопросов в "курилку". Есть вопросы по Сирии -- задавайте...


Вопросов к "АС"  не имеется давно, так если, в порядке сарказма))   На многие вопросы по Сирии, в частности, ответы получены давно, и из разных открытых источников. Про Сирию дискуссия может касаться только деталей из опубликованных материалов(к сожалению), остальное - домыслы и предположения.

Кста, познавательные статьи "АС" в известномЪ издании с 1992г. были прочитаны с интересом))

----------


## AC

> Вопросов к "АС"  не имеется давно, так если, в порядке сарказма))   На многие вопросы по Сирии, в частности, ответы получены давно, и из разных открытых источников. Про Сирию дискуссия может касаться только деталей из опубликованных материалов (к сожалению), остальное - домыслы и предположения.
> 
> Кста, статьи "АС" в известномЪ издании с 1992 г. были прочитаны с интересом))


Вот, вот это уже ближе к делу... Да я ж практически и не публиковался в известномЪ вам издании. Я ж публикуюсь в других изданиях то...

----------


## Pilot

а мстят совсем не летчикам


Франция пережила серию одних из самых страшных терактов за последние несколько лет. Вечером 13 ноября террористы устроили семь (по другим данным, шесть) почти одновременных скоординированных нападений в Париже. В результате серии атак, по предварительным данным властей города, погибли более 140 человек. Ответственность за произошедшее взяла на себя запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация "Исламское государство": "Это - месть за Сирию. Это - 11 сентября для Франции". Таким образом исламисты провели аналогию с терактом в Нью-Йорке 11 сентября 2001 года.

----------


## OKA

> а мстят совсем не летчикам..."Это - месть за Сирию. Это - 11 сентября для Франции". Таким образом исламисты провели аналогию с терактом в Нью-Йорке 11 сентября 2001 года.


Кричать могут что угодно- факт наличествует. В конце рабочей недели люди пришли отдыхать в разные места, группа организованных убийц расстреляла и взорвала людей под политическим лозунгом. До этого кричали про шарли и вопросы веры и религии, пытаясь прикрыться лозунгами о справедливости. У бандер и не только наблюдается подобное.
Это печальное событие- но слова про Сирию от каннибалов скорее всего инф.прикрытие для ширнармасс или заказчиков преступления. На Дубровку наверняка не просто так толпа убийц припёрлась. Сейчас тоже про Сирию кричали бы.



Возможный повод :

"МИД РФ: США и Саудовская Аравия передали Москве списки сирийской оппозиции   13 ноября, 23:53 UTC+3

Переданные списки отчасти совпадают с российскими, основные фигуры известны, отметили во внешнеполитическом ведомстве РФ

ВЕНА, 13 ноября. /ТАСС/. США и Саудовская Аравия передали РФ списки сирийской оппозиции. Об этом заявил спецпредставитель президента РФ по Ближнему Востоку и странам Африки, заместитель министра иностранных дел Михаил Богданов.

Дипломат отметил, что в переданном США российской стороне списке представителей оппозиции САР, которые могли бы принять участие в переговорах с правительством, порядка 10-20 имен. 

"Да, примерно такого порядка цифры, - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос ТАСС. - Свой списки представила также Саудовская Аравия, они частично совпадают с российским".

По словам дипломата, основные лидеры оппозиции хорошо известны всем внешним игрокам, многие из них в этих списки вошли. "В том числе это те представители оппозиции, которые находятся в Стамбуле /В Стамбуле расположен штаб Национальной коалиции оппозиционных и революционных сил Сирии - прим. ТАСС/".

При этом Богданов указал, что речь идет о политических деятелях, а не участниках боевых действий на земле.

"Одна из целей завтрашней встречи заключается в согласовании списка делегации оппозиции для участия в дальнейшем в переговорах с правительством", - напомнил он.

Богданов также заявил, что у России до сих пор нет никакой информации о встрече рабочих групп по Сирии в Вене. 

"Эти группы собирались вчера, - подтвердил он. - Мы не знаем, чем они там занимались, мы в этом не участвовали".

Заседания рабочих групп по Сирии, созванных по инициативе США, прошли в Вене 12 и 13 ноября. При этом, как ранее сообщила официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова, в российском дипведомстве об этом узнали по электронной почте от посольства США в Москве. "Для нас эта инициатива стала сюрпризом, никто с нами ее предварительно не обсуждал", - сказала она.

Переданные США и Саудовской Аравией списки оппозиции отчасти совпадают с российскими, основные фигуры известны, также отметил Богданов.

Замглавы МИД РФ прибыл  в Вену для участия во встрече по урегулированию в Сирии 14 октября."

http://tass.ru/politika/2434741

Вот ещё версия : http://ria.ru/world/20151114/1320303373.html 

В курилке в ветке "Граждане и гос-во" предлагаю желающим обсуждать про теракт в Париже.

----------


## APKAH

> а мстят совсем не летчикам


А не в лётчиках тут дело. Их так принудили заокеанские партнёры, заставили ВВС Франции нанести несколько бессмысленных ударов по Сирии. Сами не удивлялись почему не стого не с сего, вдруг Франция начала операцию? Да для того чтобы повод потом, сделать так что случилось вчера вечером. Разжигание межнациональной розни американцам легче всего начать в самой "мусульманской" европейской стране как Франция. Зря что ли не с того ни с сего десятки тысяч игиловских бойцов переправляли в южную Германию, деньги им выплачивали, "открывали" границы, закрывали рот политикам, правильно освещали события в СМИ? Оружие для "беженцев" из Турции везли морем, одно судно даже нечаянно задержали. Но итог один - разжигание в континентальной Европе войны на религиозной почве. Дальше по плану Германия, повод найдут.

----------


## vasil

> А не в лётчиках тут дело. Их так принудили заокеанские партнёры, заставили ВВС Франции нанести несколько бессмысленных ударов по Сирии. Сами не удивлялись почему не стого не с сего, вдруг Франция начала операцию? Да для того чтобы повод потом, сделать так что случилось вчера вечером. Разжигание межнациональной розни американцам легче всего начать в самой "мусульманской" европейской стране как Франция. Зря что ли не с того ни с сего десятки тысяч игиловских бойцов переправляли в южную Германию, деньги им выплачивали, "открывали" границы, закрывали рот политикам, правильно освещали события в СМИ? Оружие для "беженцев" из Турции везли морем, одно судно даже нечаянно задержали. Но итог один - разжигание в континентальной Европе войны на религиозной почве. Дальше по плану Германия, повод найдут.


совершенно с вами согласен. гальские петухи уже давно чудят и крыльями машут впустую, мистрали даже и упоминать то не хочется. после великих французов прошлого века де Голля, Митерана и пр. пришло время ВЕДОМЫХ  из-за океана политических пигмеев, которые раз за разом ставят Францию под удар...А после этого Кэмерон точно никуда не полезет бомбить...

----------


## Pilot

> А не в лётчиках тут дело. Их так принудили заокеанские партнёры, заставили ВВС Франции нанести несколько бессмысленных ударов по Сирии. Сами не удивлялись почему не стого не с сего, вдруг Франция начала операцию? Да для того чтобы повод потом, сделать так что случилось вчера вечером. Разжигание межнациональной розни американцам легче всего начать в самой "мусульманской" европейской стране как Франция. Зря что ли не с того ни с сего десятки тысяч игиловских бойцов переправляли в южную Германию, деньги им выплачивали, "открывали" границы, закрывали рот политикам, правильно освещали события в СМИ? Оружие для "беженцев" из Турции везли морем, одно судно даже нечаянно задержали. Но итог один - разжигание в континентальной Европе войны на религиозной почве. Дальше по плану Германия, повод найдут.


да вопрос не в том, что повод или нет. вопрос в том, что летчики скрывают лица, данные секретятся, а надо просто городки закрывать и охранять. Да и мстить будут не летчикам, простым гражданам. Так проще и громче!

----------


## 13th

> Их так принудили заокеанские партнёры, заставили ВВС Франции нанести несколько бессмысленных ударов по Сирии.


Плюс еще масса бессмысленных авиаударов по Ираку с сентября 14-го.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ОБТ *Т-90А* из охраны авиабазы «Хмеймим», Латакия, Сирия, ноябрь 2015 г.:
 
 
vk.

----------


## RidelAV

Помогите разобраться новичку, сколько всего бортов Су-24М принимает участие в операции в Сирии.
В сми в начале октября писали 12шт, затем стали попадаться другие данные - или 15шт, 30 шт (РИА новости)
Ни одной цифре нет доверия, потому-что анализируя сайт Министерства обороны (раздел по Сирии) и то что проходит в новостях по телевизору (телеканалы «Звезда» и «Россия24» и другие) выходит немного больше:


«04 белый» (RF-90943), - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«05 белый» (RF-90942), - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ, - телеканала «Звезда»
«7 белый» - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«08 белый» (RF-90940)
«16 белый» АБ Шагол - телеканала «Звезда»
«25 белый» (RF-90933) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«26 белый» (RF-90932) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ, - телеканала «Звезда» техники подвешивают осколочно-фугасную авиационную бомбу ОФАБ-250-270
«27 белый» (RF-90981), - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«71 белый» - Министерство обороны http://syria.mil.ru/photo.htm
«72 белый» - Министерство обороны http://syria.mil.ru/photo.htm
«74 белый» (RF-95105) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«75 белый» (RF-95106) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация)
«76 белый» - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«77 белый» (RF-90хх1) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«79 белый» - Россия24 (эфир вечер 10.11.2015)
«80 белый» - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
«83 белый» - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ


получается что 17 бортов подтвержденных
RF-90981 Су-24М б/н 77 белый(на фюзеляже) и б/н 27 белый(на киле) ВВС России (http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...-registraciya/)
а он на фото на сайте МО попадается то передней частью, то хвостовой, сразу 2 номера не видно, тогда пусть будет это один и тот же борт,
Тогда получается что 16 бортов подтвержденных

еще «7 белый» на фото от Министерства обороны Минобороны РФ виден, но там хорошо видно, что замазана спереди другая цифра, а какая ? (может тот самый 27 и 77)

на этом форуме писали:
Теперь опознаны все двенадцать Су-24: б/н 04, 05, 08, 16, 25, 26, 27, 71, 72, 74, 75 и 76.
Фото МО РФ за 22.10.2015 г.: Шагольский "27 белый" RF-90981 стал "77 белый":
05.11.2015 - У борта "72 белого" 70 боевых вылетов.

как ни смотри выходит больше 12 бортов (может их позже пригнали, когда количество боевых вылетов увеличилось, или перекрашивают)

У кого есть какие соображения (дополнения)?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Тапочники под Алеппо сбривают бороды, переодеваются в женщин и бегут.
 
С Отваги.

----------


## KURYER

Страны откуда размещают сообщения в поддержку (запрещённого в России) террористического ИГ.

----------


## Djoker

> У кого есть какие соображения (дополнения)?


Думаю перекрашивают.
В начале конфликта были замечены б/н 04, 05, 08, 16, 25, 26, 27, 71, 72, 74, 75 и 76.
Теперь б/н 04, 05, 08, 16, 25, 26, 27 вроде как пропали из виду, но появились 77, 78, 79, 80 и 83. Приводят к одной последовательности: 71, 72, 74 - 83?

----------


## Djoker

> «75 белый» (RF-95106) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация)


И да, кстати, уже выяснили, что М2 нет в Сирии. RF-95106 на месте, в Хурбе:
Су-24м, полеты (часть 2)

----------


## Djoker

75 белый RF-93810 и 76 белый RF-93812:

----------


## stream

«75 белый» (RF-95106) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация)


На фото Министерства обороны другой самолёт, сравните с  russianplanes.net

----------


## vasil

> Помогите разобраться новичку, сколько всего бортов Су-24М принимает участие в операции в Сирии.
> В сми в начале октября писали 12шт, затем стали попадаться другие данные - или 15шт, 30 шт (РИА новости)
> Ни одной цифре нет доверия, потому-что анализируя сайт Министерства обороны (раздел по Сирии) и то что проходит в новостях по телевизору (телеканалы «Звезда» и «Россия24» и другие) выходит немного больше:
> 
> 
> «04 белый» (RF-90943), - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
> «05 белый» (RF-90942), - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ, - телеканала «Звезда»
> «7 белый» - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ
> «08 белый» (RF-90940)
> ...


Только вроде бы все участники форума уяснили, что любопытство может быть чревато для наших мужиков в САР. Вторая серия - опять прут любопытники. А зачем новичку знать что и как? Не грех и полюбопытствовать, кто он  и что он? ф.и.о., страна, адрес, телефон, место работы, прописка ну и пр.Тут  один соседский толстый очкастый хряк тоже живо интересуется адресами пилотов и местом их службы в РФ, помошник объявился, борта он опознаёт, видите ли, антиресно ему... А вы участники форума, чего ушами хлопаете, ведётесь...Скучно на диванах сидеть? Натёрли ягодицы?Потрындеть охота языком, как помелом?

----------


## Fencer

> «75 белый» (RF-95106) - Министерство обороны Минобороны РФ (✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация)
> 
> 
> На фото Министерства обороны другой самолёт, сравните с  russianplanes.net


А чего сравнивать - это два разных самолета с одинаковыми бортовыми номерами,но с разными регистрационными номерами...

----------


## Fencer

> Помогите разобраться новичку, сколько всего бортов Су-24М принимает участие в операции в Сирии.


С какой целью интересуетесь...

----------


## stream

> А чего сравнивать - это два разных самолета с одинаковыми бортовыми номерами,но с разными регистрационными номерами...


сравни

----------


## Fencer

> сравни


Это не Су-24М2 б/н 75 белый RF-95106 - ссылку выше сообщениями дали на реальный Су-24М2 б/н 75 белый RF-95106...

----------


## stream

> Это не Су-24М2 б/н 75 белый RF-95106 - ссылку выше сообщениями дали на реальный Су-24М2 б/н 75 белый RF-95106...


про М2 и разговора не было...модификацию определи)

----------


## Fencer

> сравни


Смотри пост #718 в этой ветке...

----------


## Fencer

> про М2 и разговора не было...модификацию определи)


С такого ракурса не определишь и внешне очень трудно определить Су-24М,Су24М2 или Су-24М с СВП-24...

----------


## stream

> С такого ракурса не определишь и внешне очень трудно определить Су-24М,Су24М2 или Су-24М с СВП-24...


те без реги никак)))

----------


## Panda-9

Изменение нумерации бортов связана, скорее всего, с желанием уйти от дублирования номеров у разнотипных ЛА. Там создана вполне устойчивая авиагруппа, вот и идет упорядочивание сборной команды.

----------


## Fencer

> те без реги никак)))


Вы можете по внешним признакам определить - поделитесь...

----------


## Fencer

> Изменение нумерации бортов связана, скорее всего, с желанием уйти от дублирования номеров у разнотипных ЛА. Там создана вполне устойчивая авиагруппа, вот и идет упорядочивание сборной команды.


Всегда так было при эксплуатации..

----------


## KURYER

> Всегда так было при эксплуатации..


Немного офф. Корабли ВМФ СССР с определённой частотой, согласно руководящим документам (1 раз в год или чаще) меняли бортовые номера. Сейчас почему-то от этой практики ушли. А в ВВС, что то подобное было? Почему сразу нельзя было поменять бортовые, чтобы "братскому" народу не помогать.

----------


## KURYER

СУ-30СМ над Кафр-Зита, занятым ИГ:

----------


## APKAH

> Помогите разобраться новичку, сколько всего бортов Су-24М принимает участие в операции в Сирии.


Считаю это лишнее для новичка. Не стоит их считать, они выполняют свою миссию, о них расскажут после - после победы. И так номера поменяли, вы не разберётесь, в данном случае "собирательства" на эту тему даёт поводы нашим недругам. Пускай работают, давайте не будем им мешать, а пожелаем им удачи в деле том, чтобы не повторилось у нас так же, как в Париже.

----------


## KURYER

Всё... Пропал ИГИЛ... ВВС США вышли на тропу войны. 



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## RidelAV

Ну все прицепились к слову "новичек", а по существу вопроса обсуждение только 1 борта было. Форум я читаю давно, зарегился недавно. Скажем так я напрямую с авиацией не связан, но еще до армии увлекался и бумажным и пластиковым моделированием. А сейчас когда сыновья подрастают их тоже привлекаю к бумажному и прочему моделированию (включая модели на радиоуправлении). Вот поэтому 3 МАКСа посетили 2011, 13 и 15 (специально из Волгограда в Жуковский ездили семейством, даже жену уговорили). А сейчас по вечерам сидим, ужинаем, новости смотрим и № бортов каждого типа ЛА записываем на листочек (чтобы хоть часть авиагруппы бумажной сделать с настоящими бортовыми номерами) - и не сходится с заявлениями СМИ. Да и в целом интересно знать какими силами "басмачей" гоняем. 
Вот номера авиачастей и имена пилотов наоборот не интересуют совсем, даже RF-xxxxx тоже не нужны (я их позже для поиска правды стал записывать) мы делаем в мелких масштабах 1-250, 1-100

Фотографий разных много в инете, а вот относятся ли оно к Сирии сомнительно. Поэтому больше доверяю глазам (что сам по новостям видел) и сайт Министерства обороны ролики и фотки переглядел, посчитал и выходит  Су-24 более чем 12 (пока 16 или 17 выходит), Су-34 8 штук(01, 03, 08, 09, 21, 22, 25,27) все борта и в новостях и на МОРФ, Су-25 (12 штук-все номера сходятся), а вот по вертолетам пока полная каша Ми-24 пока 11 насчитал и 1 Ми-8АМТШ(«212 жёлтый»)

Вот поэтому и задал вопрос Су-24 точно 12 или форумчане этого не знают и за новостями не следят (с точки зрения точного количества авиагруппы)?

----------


## Let_nab

> ....по вечерам сидим, ужинаем, новости смотрим и № бортов каждого типа ЛА записываем на листочек (чтобы хоть часть авиагруппы бумажной сделать с настоящими бортовыми номерами) - и не сходится с заявлениями СМИ. Да и в целом интересно знать какими силами "басмачей" гоняем.....


Полётные карты с заданиями не составляете!?

----------


## SAM77

Really


> Вот номера авиачастей и имена пилотов наоборот не интересуют совсем, даже RF-xxxxx тоже не нужны (я их позже для поиска правды стал записывать) мы делаем в мелких масштабах 1-250, 1-100


Масштабы моделек очень интересные, а размах работ впечатляет....фотку модельки засветите? Да, для изготовления 16-17 бумажных Су-24 в 1:250 номера именно сирийских бортов имеют очень важное значение(!!!). В модельном разделе Вам как серьезному моделисту обязательно помогут во всем разобраться.

----------


## Fencer

> А сейчас по вечерам сидим, ужинаем, новости смотрим и № бортов каждого типа ЛА записываем на листочек (чтобы хоть часть авиагруппы бумажной сделать с настоящими бортовыми номерами) - и не сходится с заявлениями СМИ. Да и в целом интересно знать какими силами "басмачей" гоняем. 
> Вот номера авиачастей и имена пилотов наоборот не интересуют совсем, даже RF-xxxxx тоже не нужны (я их позже для поиска правды стал записывать) мы делаем в мелких масштабах 1-250, 1-100


Теперь понятно.

----------


## vasil

> Ну все прицепились к слову "новичек", а по существу вопроса обсуждение только 1 борта было. Форум я читаю давно, зарегился недавно. Скажем так я напрямую с авиацией не связан, но еще до армии увлекался и бумажным и пластиковым моделированием. А сейчас когда сыновья подрастают их тоже привлекаю к бумажному и прочему моделированию (включая модели на радиоуправлении). Вот поэтому 3 МАКСа посетили 2011, 13 и 15 (специально из Волгограда в Жуковский ездили семейством, даже жену уговорили). А сейчас по вечерам сидим, ужинаем, новости смотрим и № бортов каждого типа ЛА записываем на листочек (чтобы хоть часть авиагруппы бумажной сделать с настоящими бортовыми номерами) - и не сходится с заявлениями СМИ. Да и в целом интересно знать какими силами "басмачей" гоняем. 
> Вот номера авиачастей и имена пилотов наоборот не интересуют совсем, даже RF-xxxxx тоже не нужны (я их позже для поиска правды стал записывать) мы делаем в мелких масштабах 1-250, 1-100
> 
> Фотографий разных много в инете, а вот относятся ли оно к Сирии сомнительно. Поэтому больше доверяю глазам (что сам по новостям видел) и сайт Министерства обороны ролики и фотки переглядел, посчитал и выходит  Су-24 более чем 12 (пока 16 или 17 выходит), Су-34 8 штук(01, 03, 08, 09, 21, 22, 25,27) все борта и в новостях и на МОРФ, Су-25 (12 штук-все номера сходятся), а вот по вертолетам пока полная каша Ми-24 пока 11 насчитал и 1 Ми-8АМТШ(«212 жёлтый»)
> 
> Вот поэтому и задал вопрос Су-24 точно 12 или форумчане этого не знают и за новостями не следят (с точки зрения точного количества авиагруппы)?


Ты смотри, какой дотошный "моделист-конструктор" попался...номера по бумажке сравнивает, подвох ищет, с вертушками ему, дескать, не понятно...Обратись на "сплетни москвы", там есть истинные "знатоки" военного дела со спецфическими хфамилиями. Вот они и помогут разобраться и с номерами, и с обманами  и подвохами... уже кто кто "стоит на страже интересов...." и правду-матку ищет, так это они...А форумчане действительно не следят за ТАКИМИ новостями, за такими новостями обычно следят "заинтересованные" ведомства....

----------


## SaVaGe10

Сообщение от RidelAV
 а вот относятся ли оно к Сирии сомнительно. Поэтому больше доверяю глазам (что сам по новостям видел) и сайт Министерства обороны ролики и фотки переглядел, посчитал и выходит Су-24 более чем 12 
даже RF-xxxxx тоже не нужны (я их позже для поиска правды стал записывать) мы делаем в мелких масштабах 1-250, 1-100
ЭТО БЫЛА ЦИТАТА.
ИМХО В цитате все глаголы читать во множественном лице. Казачокзасланый-в однослово чесслово.1-250 ааще шедевр аналетегов!Типа мы тут все в метрических размерах погрязли а про инчи футы и мили с ярдами  и про фаренгейты на русском нам  знать неоткуда. Удачи вам парни. Я плакал про детей и картунс китс. Это были слёзы гордости. Почему мои дети уже взрослые? Щазбы в 1:250 на пва  и с ножницами под мерикрисмас самолётики клеили.....

----------


## RidelAV

> С какой целью интересуетесь...


Целей лично у меня несколько:
1. С детства меня воспитывали и прививали "правильную Любовь к Родине" (деда ветерана ВОВ еще живым застал - много рассказов его слушал), в армии служил не в самом спокойном месте и времени 96-98гг., И своих сыновей хочу воспитать патриотами своей родины - как это правильно делать вариантов много и занятия моделированием военной техники (с подробным рассказом о возможностях) - один из способов, поездки семьей на МАКС чтоб сами увидели (и летчиков отважных людей и себя в масштабе с военной техникой).
2. Да у меня есть хобби - но тут есть попутные цели: старший сын 11 лет если сделал что-то своими руками начинает бережнее относится к труду (ломать уже жалко), младший 6 лет учится ровно вырезать по линиям (в садике требуют дома с детьми заниматься - я и занимаюсь). Серьезным моделирование в этих масштабах я не считаю: серьезное - это 1-33, когда несколько месяцев в подробной деталировке одна модель делается, а 1-250 с детьми делается за 1 вечер, занимает мало места, используется ими в игровых целях и в случае фатальной поломки просто делается очередная модель.
3. Недоверие СМИ и желание узнать больше информации о масштабах операции. МОРФ официально заявили об участии в операции 50 летательных аппаратов, и активно выкладывают фото и видео и  приглашая толпы "западных журналистов" не - так вот и весь интерес: каких и сколько. 

По поводу "что любопытство может быть чревато для наших мужиков в САР" - полностью согласен, что подвергать опасности наших и пилотов и техников и других военнослужащих ни в коем случае нельзя выкладывая секретную или прочую информацию, способную нанести им и их семьям вред.
НО! Я то просто провел анализ информации, которую каждый день показывают по телевизору, выкладывают на официальном сайте МО (куда уж официальней-то), и запускают на аэродром в Латакии толпы "буржуйских журналистов", которые все уже пересчитали, сфотографировали и засняли в деталях как на авиашоу.

Получается МОРФ секретов о количестве не делает.

Меня как раз и интересует количество, номер борта и желательно ливрея (камуфляж или темно синий борт) тема то "Сирийский кризис" где как не здесь обсудить такую информацию. Я уже этот анализ провел, но есть сомнения что борта дважды посчитаны (после перенумерации) или пропущены. 

Нет желания обсуждать это - ну и ладно, есть сомнения общаться именно со мной - как ни будь переживу.

Насчет "Обратись на "сплетни москвы"" - буду считать юмором.

Насчет выложить фото моделей: как Сирийский проект начну делать - выложу, но тему моделирования здесь развивать не буду - основная тема Сирийский кризис а не моделирование.

Ну и естественно все душой желаю удачи нашим парням в Сирии (чтоб никаких потерь не было: боевых/не боевых - никаких).

----------


## Panda-9

Кого-только не заносит порой на этот форум! Хотя я почему-то новичку не верю. Не верю, и всё тут! Если надо делать модели - пожалуйста, полно фото со всеё деталировкой. Сделайте 12 Су-24 (это число МО озвучивало в начале операции) с известными вам номерами - и будет вам счастье.
И, как обычно, прошу администратора стереть отсюда весь "моделизм" с подсчетами - как засоряющий ветку.

----------


## RidelAV

Да что-же все так занервничали, то "Казачокзасланый-в однослово чесслово", то глаз слезится, верю-не верю - как дети малые.

Кому интересно вот некоторые недавние сборки в масштабе 1:250. Часть взята отсюда ( Mikromodels 1/250 - 1/300 :: Prmodels ), много беру здесь ( Модели из бумаги и картона скачать бесплатно. Бумажные схемы и шаблоны для сборки макетов танков, самолетов, машин, кораблей своими руками. Papercraft, paper model free download - «Только бумага» )
К Сирийскому проекту пока отношения не имеют (Ми-171 без номеров) (Ми-24Д с чешскими номерками а нужен Ми-24П с Российскими) Су-25 (с номером 25 по ливрее не совпадает, да и грубоватый какой-то, )

Фото сделал час назад:


А это до кучи из коллекции покупные (пластик + металл), но без масштаба (почему-то издатель все в разном масштабе сделал?).



Сирийский проект начну с Ми-24 и Ми-171 ("с известными мне номерами"), Су-24 буду делать позже (простых разверток пока нет, все много-листовые)
Спросили фото - выложил, интересно - выложу еще.

Тему "загаживать моделизмом не собираюсь" - Основная тема здесь ДРУГАЯ.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Серьезным моделирование в этих масштабах я не считаю: серьезное - это 1-33, когда несколько месяцев в подробной деталировке одна модель делается, а 1-250 с детьми делается за 1 вечер, занимает мало места, используется ими в игровых целях и в случае фатальной поломки просто делается очередная модель.
> 
> .
> 
> Насчет выложить фото моделей: как Сирийский проект начну делать - выложу, но тему моделирования здесь развивать не буду - 
> 
> Ну и естественно все душой желаю удачи нашим парням в Сирии (чтоб никаких потерь не было: боевых/не боевых - никаких).


Будем поглядеть со всем тщанием и пристрастно.
БТВ( типа  базевей) А где можно раскрой на бумажные су-посмотреть в масштабе один к двухстампядидесяти? Просто вопрос.

----------


## Let_nab

> Целей лично у меня несколько:
> 1. С детства меня воспитывали и прививали "правильную Любовь к Родине" (деда ветерана ВОВ еще живым застал - много рассказов его слушал), в армии служил не в самом спокойном месте и времени 96-98гг., И своих сыновей хочу воспитать патриотами своей родины - как это правильно делать вариантов много и занятия моделированием военной техники (с подробным рассказом о возможностях) - один из способов, поездки семьей на МАКС чтоб сами увидели (и летчиков отважных людей и себя в масштабе с военной техникой).
> 2. Да у меня есть хобби - но тут есть попутные цели: старший сын 11 лет если сделал что-то своими руками начинает бережнее относится к труду (ломать уже жалко), младший 6 лет учится ровно вырезать по линиям (в садике требуют дома с детьми заниматься - я и занимаюсь). Серьезным моделирование в этих масштабах я не считаю: серьезное - это 1-33, когда несколько месяцев в подробной деталировке одна модель делается, а 1-250 с детьми делается за 1 вечер, занимает мало места, используется ими в игровых целях и в случае фатальной поломки просто делается очередная модель.
> 3. Недоверие СМИ и желание узнать больше информации о масштабах операции. МОРФ официально заявили об участии в операции 50 летательных аппаратов, и активно выкладывают фото и видео и  приглашая толпы "западных журналистов" не - так вот и весь интерес: каких и сколько. 
> 
> По поводу "что любопытство может быть чревато для наших мужиков в САР" - полностью согласен, что подвергать опасности наших и пилотов и техников и других военнослужащих ни в коем случае нельзя выкладывая секретную или прочую информацию, способную нанести им и их семьям вред.
> НО! Я то просто провел анализ информации, которую каждый день показывают по телевизору, выкладывают на официальном сайте МО (куда уж официальней-то), и запускают на аэродром в Латакии толпы "буржуйских журналистов", которые все уже пересчитали, сфотографировали и засняли в деталях как на авиашоу.
> 
> Получается МОРФ секретов о количестве не делает.
> ...

----------


## Казанец

> А где можно раскрой на бумажные су-посмотреть в масштабе один к двухстампядидесяти?



Мсштабчик убавить, распечатать, да и всё. Ну а вырезать и клеить... Ну.. под монтажной лупой наверное.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Мсштабчик убавить, распечатать, да и всё. Ну а вырезать и клеить... Ну.. под монтажной лупой наверное.


Вот такенная борода должна быть у тех кто видел и хочет сделать в масштабе 1:250.

----------


## stream

Латакия, Сирия

----------


## AC

Путин распорядился усилить работу российской авиации в Сирии:

"...Наша боевая работа авиации в Сирии должна быть не просто продолжена. Она должна быть усилена таким образом, чтобы преступники поняли, что возмездие неизбежно. 
Я прошу Министерство обороны и Генеральный штаб представить соответствующие предложения. Я проверю, как идёт работа...".

Целиком тут:
Совещание об*итогах расследования причин крушения российского самолёта на*Синае • Президент России

----------


## KURYER

По ИГИЛ нанесли (кто ?) чем-то удар в пригороде Алеппо:



Версий несколько:
1. Иран и иранская крылатая ракета.
2. Россия и КРВБ с Ту-160 (Ту-95).
3. Корабли ВМФ России из акватории Средиземного моря.

----------


## AC

"...*Россия нанесла в Сирии большое число ударов с применением крылатых ракет морского базирования и бомбардировщиков дальней авиации*. Об этом заявил представитель администрации США, передает Reuters.
Это первое сообщение о применении бомбардировщиков российской дальней авиации в сирийской операции.
*Источник агентства добавил, что Москва заранее согласовала с США проведение ракетной атаки*, опираясь на действующее соглашение о безопасности полетов над Сирией...".

Целиком тут:
Власти США заявили о применении Россией в Сирии крылатых ракет и дальней авиации: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## AC

"Экипировка" Rafale на боевое задание:
http://l2.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/hh...706700194c.jpg
Фото отседа:
Photo of the Day

----------


## Pilot

Российская армия запустила из Средиземного моря крылатые ракеты по сирийскому городу Ракке, сообщает французское издание Le Monde со ссылкой на Министерство обороны Франции.

По данным издания, впервые российские ракеты пролетели над территорией Турции. Запуск ракет был осуществлен утром во вторник, 17 ноября. До этого российские ракеты, целью которых являлись террористы в Сирии, запускали из акватории Каспийского моря.

Официальные источники Reuters в Вашингтоне подтвердили, что российские вооруженные силы произвели ракетные пуски по целям в Сирии. По словам источника, ракеты запускались не только с моря, но и со стратегических бомбардировщиков. Точное количество выпущенных ракет он не уточняет, но, по словам источника, "их количество было значительным". Также сообщается, что Москва заранее предупредила США о предстоящей ракетной атаке в соответствии с соглашением о безопасности полетов.

Источник РБК, близкий к Минобороны РФ, уточнил, что удар был нанесен крылатыми ракетами "Калибр" с дизель-электрической подводной лодки "Ростов-на-Дону". В данный момент она находится в Средиземном море и совершает переход с Северного флота в Новороссийск. Атака стала ответом на подтверждение информации о теракте на борту А321 в Египте.

Целью ударов с подлодки стали тренировочные базы, штаб, склады с оружием и боеприпасами, пункты дислокации отрядов боевиков. Атака была осуществлена не по настильной, а по баллистической траектории на высоте нескольких километров, чтобы избежать инцидентов из-за оживленного судоходства в Средиземном море. В настоящее время результаты удара оцениваются.

----------


## vasil

> Российская армия запустила из Средиземного моря крылатые ракеты по сирийскому городу Ракке, сообщает французское издание Le Monde со ссылкой на Министерство обороны Франции.
> 
> По данным издания, впервые российские ракеты пролетели над территорией Турции. Запуск ракет был осуществлен утром во вторник, 17 ноября. До этого российские ракеты, целью которых являлись террористы в Сирии, запускали из акватории Каспийского моря.
> 
> Официальные источники Reuters в Вашингтоне подтвердили, что российские вооруженные силы произвели ракетные пуски по целям в Сирии. По словам источника, ракеты запускались не только с моря, но и со стратегических бомбардировщиков. Точное количество выпущенных ракет он не уточняет, но, по словам источника, "их количество было значительным". Также сообщается, что Москва заранее предупредила США о предстоящей ракетной атаке в соответствии с соглашением о безопасности полетов.
> 
> Источник РБК, близкий к Минобороны РФ, уточнил, что удар был нанесен крылатыми ракетами "Калибр" с дизель-электрической подводной лодки "Ростов-на-Дону". В данный момент она находится в Средиземном море и совершает переход с Северного флота в Новороссийск. Атака стала ответом на подтверждение информации о теракте на борту А321 в Египте.
> 
> Целью ударов с подлодки стали тренировочные базы, штаб, склады с оружием и боеприпасами, пункты дислокации отрядов боевиков. Атака была осуществлена не по настильной, а по баллистической траектории на высоте нескольких километров, чтобы избежать инцидентов из-за оживленного судоходства в Средиземном море. В настоящее время результаты удара оцениваются.


это хорошо, но дорого
пришло время просто  выкашивать бородатых как траву без разбора, менять пейзаж
"ОФАБ-250ШН и напалм - подойдёт...."

----------


## Muller

Дальняя авиация пошла в бой:
Минобороны представило подробности удара стратегической авиации в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

12 Ту-22М3 работают с Моздока.
6 Ту-160 и 5 Ту-95МС выпустили 34 КРВБ. С Энгельса работают?

Думаю, участие Ту-160 и Ту-95МС этим и ограничится - дороги крылатые ракеты.

А вот Ту-22М3 с чугунками работы еще хватит...

PS: сообщают также о том, что с наших аэродромов будут работать дополнительно 8 Су-34 и 4 (?) Су-27СМ

----------


## KURYER

Специально для счетоводов:

----------


## Nazar

> Дальняя авиация пошла в бой:
> 
> 
> 12 Ту-22М3 работают с Моздока.
> Думаю, участие Ту-160 и Ту-95МС этим и ограничится - дороги крылатые ракеты.
> 
> А вот Ту-22М3 с чугунками работы еще хватит...


Планировалось и было известно с месяц назад, но просили не разглашать. Есть мнение, что это как раз для них. ( это на работе у меня такая движуха )

----------


## Muller

> Планировалось и было известно с месяц назад, но просили не разглашать. Есть мнение, что это как раз для них. ( это на работе у меня такая движуха )


возможно, что те самые бомбы - судя по свежему видео от МО, Ту-22М3 использовали 250-кг авиабомбы:
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...71804-h33p.htm

Если верить видео, в бой пошли недавно модернизированные машины - по крайней мере один с СВП-24-22 фигурирует на видео.

----------


## Nazar

На фото сотки, но в принципе перегружают все, вплоть до 500кг и все неуправляемое.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> По ИГИЛ нанесли (кто ?) чем-то удар в пригороде Алеппо:
> 
> 
> 
> Версий несколько:
> 1. Иран и иранская крылатая ракета.
> 2. Россия и КРВБ с Ту-160 (Ту-95).
> 3. Корабли ВМФ России из акватории Средиземного моря.



Х-555?

----------


## Muller

> На фото сотки, но в принципе перегружают все, вплоть до 500кг и все неуправляемое.


сотки вряд ли для Ту-22М, да и в Сирии вроде тоже не замечены на российских бортах.

----------


## Nazar

ну почему нет? И когда они должны были быть замечены, если ДА начала только сейчас бомбиться и фото вроде нет. Нет смысла грузить простой самолет соткой, а вот нагрузить ~ 70 соток и высыпать кучей, самое оно..

----------


## Muller

> ну почему нет? И когда они должны были быть замечены, если ДА начала только сейчас бомбиться и фото вроде нет. Нет смысла грузить простой самолет соткой, а вот нагрузить ~ 70 соток и высыпать кучей, самое оно..


нет, на видео с Моздока в Ту-22М3 грузят ОФАБ-250-270 или что-то в этом духе.
Сотки не являются штатной нагрузкой для Ту-22М3

----------


## AC

> 6 Ту-160 и 5 Ту-95МС выпустили 34 КРВБ. С Энгельса работают?


КРВБ то нам сегодня интересные показали в связи со всем этим...
Источник -- ролик МО РФ:
Массированные авиационные удары крылатыми ракетами и авиабомбами по объектам ИГИЛ нанесли самолеты Дальней авиации ВКС России : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Nazar

> нет, на видео с Моздока в Ту-22М3 грузят ОФАБ-250-270 или что-то в этом духе.
> Сотки не являются штатной нагрузкой для Ту-22М3


Видео посмотрел, там 250. Практические сотки при мне вешали и бросали...

----------


## AC

+ 15-минутный ролик RT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=RS2w1zzLrmg

----------


## Pilot

видео от МО

----------


## Muller

> Видео посмотрел, там 250. Практические сотки при мне вешали и бросали...


практические-то, да, сотки часто используют.
Я имею ввиду, что для выполнения боевых задач используют 250 кг и выше - по крайней мере, все известные для 45-го варианты зарядки об этом говорят.

----------


## vasil

> практические-то, да, сотки часто используют.
> Я имею ввиду, что для выполнения боевых задач используют 250 кг и выше - по крайней мере, все известные для 45-го варианты зарядки об этом говорят.


в Афгане лупили и большим калибром, а "250" в горах - что горох, "500" и "1500" - более сурьёзный аргУмент... 
привыкли бородатые уже к ним, надо их удивлять....перед переселением их к праотцам....

----------


## Muller

> в Афгане лупили и большим калибром, а "250" в горах - что горох, "500" и "1500" - более сурьёзный аргУмент... 
> привыкли бородатые уже к ним, надо их удивлять....перед переселением их к праотцам....


так в Афгане и ФАБ-3000 с Ту-22М3 применяли...

Насколько можно судить по видео, бомбы подвешены только на КД в бомбоотсеке - на 0:05 я вижу 4 КД по 3 бомбы на каждом. 
Балки БД-45К, видимо для экономии веса, сняли - на 2:18 видно, что они сложены на земле.

----------


## KURYER

Не все подарки долетели, НО....:

----------


## Panda-9

> Не все подарки долетели, НО....


Не радует. И, очевидно, будет разбор полетов.

----------


## Muller

> Не все подарки долетели, НО....:


похоже на Х-555.

----------


## RidelAV

> Специально для счетоводов:
> Вложение 67935


Спасибо, по новостям смотрел, "теперь отлегло"!
Что ни день так прям праздник какой-то.

Россия нанесла удары крылатыми ракетами "Калибр" по столице "Исламского государства"* с подлодки в Средиземном море. Это первое практическое применение такого оружия.  СМИ: Подлодка "Ростов-на-Дону" отстрелялась крылатыми ракетами по Сирии

А если учесть что еще 2 лодки этого проекта 636 «Варшавянка» для Черноморского флота уже приняты флотом.
Б-262 «Старый Оскол» - 3 июля 2015 года поднят Андреевский флаг. с 16.10.2015 испытания на глубоководных полигонах СФ. "Старый Оскол"
Б-265 «Краснодар» - 5 ноября 2015 года поднят Андреевский флаг. "Краснодар"
тут тоже подробно: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...BA%D0%B0%C2%BB

(На вооружении каждой 4 ракеты "Калибр")

И также скоро на Черноморском флоте окажется новейший российский фрегат - "Адмирал Григорович", на нем предусмотрено базирование восьми ракет "Калибр".
По состоянию на 17 сентября 2015 года завершил программу заводских ходовых испытаний, готовится к прохождению государственных испытаний
Передача флоту запланирована на декабрь 2015 года.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...1%D0%BB%D1%8C)

Естественно все они будут осуществлять межфлотские переходы к месту базирования через Средиземное море.
Так что пуски "Калибров" на "Сирийском театре военных действий" в ближайшие месяцы все уже будут считать нормой.

----------


## Let_nab

Хорошая анимированная карта работы ВКС - Операция российских Воздушно-космических сил в Сирии | РИА Новости

----------


## Muller

> 


есть ощущение, что первые 10 секунд - видео с недавних учений. То ли с Авиадартса, то ли с Центра-2015. Что-то такое показывали.
Уж больно низко и плотно идут.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> похоже на Х-555.


ИМХО Наверное Х-55 -от Харьковского старья избавляются

----------


## Pilot

555 c накладными баками. Да и на кадрах не все ракеты боевые. как минимум одна с рыжим носом видимо с учения

----------


## Гравилётчик

> есть ощущение, что первые 10 секунд - видео с недавних учений. То ли с Авиадартса, то ли с Центра-2015.


Точно так, Центр-2015, Тоцкий полигон.

----------


## SaVaGe10

В Средиземном море становится тесно.
К «Шарлю де Голлю» присоединится «Гарри Трумен»
Вашингтон, 18 Ноября 2015, 07:25 — REGNUM  Бомбардировки «Исламского государства» (ИГ) в Сирии французскими ВМС могут получить подкрепление от ВМС США, в частности от авианосца «Гарри Трумен» (USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75)), пишет Defense News.

Подробности: Авианосец USS Harry S. Truman нанесет удары по ИГ - ИА REGNUM

----------


## KURYER

На слайде группа ВВС России в Сирии названа: Авиационная бригада особого назначения:

----------


## vasil

> Не все подарки долетели, НО....:
> Вложение 67936Вложение 67937
> Вложение 67938Вложение 67939


ничего страшного, это не по полигону стрелять...
учтут ошибки хранения и подготовки к вылету
потом попадать будут чаще и долетать будет больше.
обратили внимание, как соседи то РФ попритихли?
что то воинственных заявлений об "освободительных"  походах на Ростов, Белгород и Тамань больше не слыхать...
ВОТ ЭТО И ЕСТЬ САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ.
и улиткоеды-петушатники с биг-маками  зашевелились....
боятся что без них обойдутся.
им срочно надо застолбить кусок сирийской землицы, чтоб всю свою нечисть спрятать, т.н. "умеренных и иже с ними" - иначе хана им...
а потом увидите, что будет, как Черчиль делал с пленными немцами и их оружием в 45г. в своей зоне оккупации:
ИГИЛ В СРОЧНОМ ПОРЯДКЕ МАССОВО НА ГЛАЗАХ НАЧНЁТ СТАНОВИТЬСЯ "УМЕРЕННЫМИ"...

РЕЗЮМЕ: гвоздить всех подряд чем ни попадя по принципу: КТО НЕ УСПЕЛ СПРЯТАТЬСЯ, РФ НЕ ВИНОВАТА))))))))))))))))))
             (нет там на оккупированных ИГИЛ землях непричастных, там все за ИГИЛ!!! кто хотел уехать, давно уехал, ну а кто остался - так, значится, тому и  быть: они свой выбор сделали и РФ его "уважает": нвпалм и ОФБ-250ШН подойдёт)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## SaVaGe10

> ничего страшного, это не по полигону стрелять...
> учтут ошибки хранения и подготовки к вылету
> потом попадать будут чаще и долетать будет больше.


Это про ошибки хранения. Ложементами продавлены стенки накладных баков и собтно ракеты. Шпангоуты наружу ....
...И вообще смотрим:
 Сообщение от KURYER Посмотреть сообщение
Не все подарки долетели, НО....:
Вложение 67936Вложение 67937
Не факт, что бч в цель не попала. Я тут вижу просто в чистом поле остатки носителя- даже разрушений и рытвин ноль, а куда улетела сама бч и где жахнула это вопрос. Кассету  под 400кг скинул и всё, дальше кассета работает, а носитель просто падает. ИМХО.

----------


## Mig

> Не все подарки долетели, НО....:
> Вложение 67936Вложение 67937
> Вложение 67938Вложение 67939


а какова гарантия того, что эти фото ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО сделаны вчера и имеют отношение к обсуждаемым событиям???

----------


## SaVaGe10

> а какова гарантия того, что эти фото ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО сделаны вчера и имеют отношение к обсуждаемым событиям???


http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...jpg/Слева МиГ-23млд нелетные в камуфляже подходящем и арабская вязь в подписях. Если файнридер смотреть на перевод жпг в тхт сможешь прочитать.Гарантия высокая.

----------


## AC

> есть ощущение, что первые 10 секунд - видео с недавних учений. То ли с Авиадартса, то ли с Центра-2015. Что-то такое показывали.
> Уж больно низко и плотно идут.


А там и другие кадры уже раньше проходили:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=JhO_hC32pd0

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-23млд нелетные в камуфляже подходящем и арабская вязь в подписях. Если файнридер смотреть на перевод жпг в тхт сможешь прочитать.Гарантия высокая.


Это Abu DhHur скорее всего, МЛД там нет.

Luftwaffe A.S: CONFIDENTIAL: Gaddafi's Floggers in Syria!

----------


## KURYER

Новое видео от канала Звезда:






> Самолеты Ту-95МС и Ту-160 вылетели с  авиабазы Энгельс под Саратовом. Только 17 ноября они сбросили более 30 ракет по позициям запрещенной в России террористической группировки «Исламское государство». Из Моздока в Сирию вылетели 12 самолетов дальней авиации Ту-22МЗ, они впервые провели массированную бомбардировку террористов ИГИЛ.
> После ночного вылета, в ходе которого были уничтожены шесть объектов ИГИЛ, последовал дневной. По сообщениям Минобороны, полностью разбиты еще шесть баз и лагерей террористов в провинциях Ракка и Дэйр-эз-Зор. Самолеты дальней авиации продолжают боевые вылеты.

----------


## Let_nab

> Не факт, что бч в цель не попала. Я тут вижу просто в чистом поле остатки носителя- даже разрушений и рытвин ноль, а куда улетела сама бч и где жахнула это вопрос. Кассету  под 400кг скинул и всё, дальше кассета работает, а носитель просто падает. ИМХО.


Походу так и есть. На фото остатки "ступени" носителя с двигателем и "подвесного бака". Боевой части нет.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Это Abu DhHur скорее всего, МЛД там нет.
> 
> Luftwaffe A.S: CONFIDENTIAL: Gaddafi's Floggers in Syria!


Спасибо огромное.
Я чего то думал, что действо происходит тут Al-Neyrab ав это 4.8км восточнее алеппо-точнее восточнее старой Цитадели(у меня гражданская версия гуглаерта и фото от ноября 2014) Но по ней все 10 23х стоят на площадке. А на фото с обломками х-55 они в куче и пейзаж зело пустынный-не пригород точно. Последнее вложение собстно Цитадель Алеппо(помнит ещё римлян сарацинов и крусейдеров) на фото (10 39 17) даже миг-17 под обваловкой стоит- но это ноябрь 14г. Надо будет в других местах искать-с немцами не попадает.

----------


## lindr

> Надо будет в других местах искать-с немцами не попадает.


Это Abu DhHur, и не спорьте. Вот два снимка одного и того же места - внимание на задний план. Кроме того нигде нет такого количества МиГ-23(из числа захваченных баз).

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Это Abu DhHur, и не спорьте. Вот два снимка одного и того же места - внимание на задний план. Кроме того нигде нет такого количества МиГ-23(из числа захваченных баз).


Не спорю. Просто на запрос к гуглерту -с вводом этого  Abu DhHur меня посылает то к саудитам-то в иран.На Сирии программа виснет и не даёт внятного положения. Это мне напоминает 8 8 8, когда мы на волге прикопали вещи, поставили маркер гпс и искали потом в писот метрах долу. Если есть возможность просто грубые координаты скинуть-буду весьма признателен(хоть по меркатору:)

----------


## lindr

> Не спорю. Просто на запрос к гуглерту -с вводом этого Abu DhHur меня посылает то к саудитам-то в иран.На Сирии программа виснет и не даёт внятного положения. Это мне напоминает 8 8 8, когда мы на волге прикопали вещи, поставили маркер гпс и искали потом в писот метрах долу. Если есть возможность просто грубые координаты скинуть-буду весьма признателен(хоть по меркатору:)


Найти никакой сложности нет, просто надо помнить сложности транскрипции, есть 3-4 варианта написания.

35.7341889,37.1071494 Abu Adh Dhuhur, на восток от НП.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Найти никакой сложности нет.


Весьма признателен. Тот час всё и нашёл. Было и в правду не сложно.. лежит объект севернее и чуть восточнее стоянки самолётов на удалении 500-1000м. Будем считать откуда прилетел.Я камеру уже в сторону кадра вставил. Место с окурками не найду, а общий настрой поймаем.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

> Место с окурками не найду


Его давно уже нашли я ссылку давал же: Миг-23УБ борт 1750 он на фото, на него и ориентируйте.

На схеме он слева.

----------


## Panda-9

> Походу так и есть. На фото остатки "ступени" носителя с двигателем и "подвесного бака". Боевой части нет.


Это не баллистическая ракета с отделяемой БЧ. И никаких "ступеней" тоже нет. Всё должно долететь до цели и там сдетонировать. В полете могут отделяться только конформные баки, но на фото явно не они (или, точнее, - далеко не только они).
Если мощного взрыва на земле не было, значит, скорее всего, произошла самоликвидация при отклонении от курса. Обломки и упали.

----------


## KURYER

Карта ударов ВВС России от Коммерсанта:

----------


## AC

> Это не баллистическая ракета с отделяемой БЧ. И никаких "ступеней" тоже нет. Всё должно долететь до цели и там сдетонировать. В полете могут отделяться только конформные баки, но на фото явно не они (или, точнее, - далеко не только они).
> Если мощного взрыва на земле не было, значит, скорее всего, произошла самоликвидация при отклонении от курса. Обломки и упали.


А это не оно???

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Это не баллистическая ракета с отделяемой БЧ. И никаких "ступеней" тоже нет. Всё должно долететь до цели и там сдетонировать. В полете могут отделяться только конформные баки, но на фото явно не они (или, точнее, - далеко не только они).
> Если мощного взрыва на земле не было, значит, скорее всего, произошла самоликвидация при отклонении от курса. Обломки и упали.


Откуда  такая твёрдая уверенность ?  В студию пжлста! Я позже вас сильно разочаровывать буду в заблуждениях. О том что невозможно и это непостижимо. Просто из периодики и слухов.... Готовы?

----------


## KURYER

А между тем:
Авиация РФ нанесла второй массированный удар по объектам ИГ в Сирии



> Самолёты российской авиагруппы в Сирии нанесли в среду второй массированный удар по объектам ИГ в сирийских провинциях Ракка, Дэйр-Эз-Зор, Алеппо и Идлиб, заявил начальник главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооружённых сил РФ генерал-полковник Андрей Картаполов.
> "Сегодня в 5 часов утра по московскому времени ВВС России нанесли второй массированный удар по вооружённым формированиям террористов на территории Сирии", — сказал Картаполов на брифинге для журналистов.
> В частности, с 05.00 до 05.50 эскадрилья дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесла удары по шести объектам ИГ в провинциях Ракка и Дэйр-Эз-Зор. Целями для поражения стали склады боеприпасов и вооружения, скопления техники, тренировочные лагеря боевиков, а также мастерские по производству взрывчатки.
> "С 09.00 до 09.10 с территории Российской Федерации стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-160 осуществили пуски 12 крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по объектам ИГИЛ в провинциях Алеппо и Идлиб", — добавил генерал-полковник.
> В результате уничтожены три командных пункта, два склада вооружения и боеприпасов, полевой лагерь боевиков. "Буквально несколько минут назад эскадрильей дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесён второй удар по шести объектам ИГИЛ в провинциях Ракка и Дэйр-Эз-Зор", — добавил Картаполов.
> По его словам, целями для поражения стали узел связи, склады боеприпасов и вооружения террористов ИГИЛ, минизавод по производству взрывчатки и заминированных автомобилей.


Видео от Звезды: Удары по бензовозам ИГ -> http://video.tvzvezda.ru/mp4/bl01ugi...q0gq8byx00.mp4

----------


## AC

Удары за сегодня: +12 КРВБ от Ту-160 (внизу по тексту):
ВВС России существенно нарастили интенсивность ударов по вооруженным формированиям международных террористических группировок в Сирийской Арабской Республике : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23млд нелетные в камуфляже подходящем и арабская вязь в подписях. Если файнридер смотреть на перевод жпг в тхт сможешь прочитать.Гарантия высокая.


ЕМНИП МиГ-23МЛД в Сирию не поставлялись

----------


## AC

> Откуда  такая твёрдая уверенность ?  В студию пжлста!... Готовы?


Из студии Минобороны РФ: оно показывало не раз как оно прилетает у них...
Здесь -- примерно на 5-й секунде:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=guP0Kq34XiM

----------


## Panda-9

> Я позже вас сильно разочаровывать буду в заблуждениях.


Лучше сразу сейчас. Ага!

----------


## Panda-9

> А это не *оно*???


"Оно" это что? Учитесь задавать вопросы.

----------


## KURYER

> Если мощного взрыва на земле не было, значит, скорее всего, произошла самоликвидация при отклонении от курса. Обломки и упали.


Насколько я знаю САП (система аварийного подрыва) на боевые изделия не устанавливается.

----------


## Let_nab

Путин предупредил про торговлю нефтью с ИГ и сейчас пошли удары - "кто не спрятался я не виноват"..

----------


## Let_nab

И наливнички....

----------


## Panda-9

> Насколько я знаю САП (система аварийного подрыва) на боевые изделия не устанавливается.


В том числе на КР большого радиуса действия? В условиях тотальной войны это, очевидно, было бы оправданным. Но как быть, если бы в ходе нынешней операции КР по какой-то причине пошла "не туда" и рванула бы в какой-либо условно мирной стране? Очень сомневаюсь, что механизм прекращения полета не проработан.

----------


## KURYER

> В том числе на КР большого радиуса действия? В условиях тотальной войны это, очевидно, было бы оправданным. Но как быть, если бы в ходе нынешней операции КР по какой-то причине пошла "не туда" и рванула бы в какой-либо условно мирной стране?


Система АП будет устанавливаться в счёт массы какого-то другого устройства изделия. На практическом устанавливают телеметрию+САП, и БЧ, скорее всего, будет инертная. Получается, что на боевом изделии что-то надо будет уменьшить по массе, чтобы разместить САП . Всё это как-то технически сложно. Американцы когда били массово по Ираку, думаете, предварительно выгружали Томагавки и монтировали систему АП?
Может быть она реализуется программно, например, принудительная отсечка подачи топлива к ДУ. Но тогда изделие упадёт практически целое на радость иностранным разведкам.

----------


## Let_nab

*Крылатая ракета Х-101 впервые применена в ходе операции ВКС в Сирии*

 ВЗГЛЯД / Крылатая ракета Х-101 впервые применена в ходе операции ВКС в Сирии

----------


## Panda-9

> Но тогда изделие упадёт практически целое на радость иностранным разведкам.


Вот то-то и оно-то, что это не лучший вариант. Тем более, что при отсечке топлива изделие еще планировать будет сколько-то. Как на самом деле - доподлинно знают те, кому положено. Я могу только предположить, что при таких заданиях (в условно мирное время) можно жертвовать частью массы фугасной БЧ ради устройства самоподрыва. А БЧ на этих семействах, судя по всему, съемные, можно подобрать "по вкусу", по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Fencer

> ЕМНИП МиГ-23МЛД в Сирию не поставлялись


Есть информация,что в Сирию было поставлено 14 МиГ-23МЛД (источник информации не укажу,так как давно где-то вычитал это).

----------


## Muller

> Есть информация,что в Сирию было поставлено 14 МиГ-23МЛД (источник информации не укажу,так как давно где-то вычитал это).


у белорусов же с хранения в 2008 году они покупали МиГ-23МЛД

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Вот то-то и оно-то, что это не лучший вариант. Тем более, что при отсечке топлива изделие еще планировать будет сколько-то. Как на самом деле - доподлинно знают те, кому положено. Я могу только предположить, что при таких заданиях (в условно мирное время) можно жертвовать частью массы фугасной БЧ ради устройства самоподрыва. А БЧ на этих семействах, судя по всему, съемные, можно подобрать "по вкусу", по обстоятельствам.


 Сам и ответил. Как обещал из открытых источников . По стрелке про касетную бч. Далее вопрос Касетная бч разлетается после касания носителя земли? или раньше? если в полёте куда центровка у носителя убегает и что сним становится-он дальше летит или как лист падает? Последний(?) был риторический-можешь не отвечать. А на рисунке Приходченко поищи место отрыва бч от носителя.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Из студии Минобороны РФ: оно показывало не раз как оно прилетает у них...
> Здесь -- примерно на 5-й секунде:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=guP0Kq34XiM


Ну да. Воркута, посёлок Хальмер-Ю. Ракетный удар . И всё.... Что там прилетело то ?

----------


## Panda-9

> Сам и ответил. Как обещал из открытых источников . По стрелке про касетную бч. Далее вопрос Касетная бч разлетается после касания носителя земли? или раньше? если в полёте куда центровка у носителя убегает и что сним становится-он дальше летит или как лист падает? Последний(?) был риторический-можешь не отвечать. А на рисунке Приходченко поищи место отрыва бч от носителя.


Мы с тобой брудершафта не пили, и нет никакого желания. Не тыкай. Мальчишка ты, что бы тыкать. Жаль, что здесь игнора нет.

----------


## Nazar

> у белорусов же с хранения в 2008 году они покупали МиГ-23МЛД


Абсолютно верно. Вот один из белорусских мигов...

----------


## SaVaGe10

МиГ-23млд бн 4000 из того же видео от первого канала, там ещё борт 2771 с бомбами был но он 23мл

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-23млд бн 4000 из того же видео от первого канала, там ещё борт 2771 с бомбами был но он 23мл


Белорусы в 2008 продали 33 машины МиГ-23МЛД (23-18) и УБ из 201 ИАП, бортовые от 4000 макс до 4032, но реально меньше т.к. минус спарки, которые по идее кодируются в пределах 1750-1799.

2771 это МиГ-23МЛД(23-22Б), Изначально поставлялся в версии МиГ-23МЛ(МЛА) (23-12А), но был доработан до 23-22Б в 1985-86. По БРЭО это почти полный аналог 23-18 - Радар Н008Э, ракеты Р-24, СПО-15 и.т.д.

Аналогичной модификации машины: 2786, 2791, 2797, 2798, 2799 и прочие.

Также эксплуатируются и недоработанные машины 2750 и 2755.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

КАБ-500Кр:

----------


## vasil

> 


один борт (СУ-24м) с 2 бомбами сел на подфюзеляжных держателях....стрёмно, надо выделить район для сброса бомб и баков. хоть над морем...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> КАБ-500Кр

----------


## Djoker

По бензовозам тоже КАБ-500Кр били (правый нижний угол):

----------


## Let_nab

...........

----------


## Let_nab

*МИД России раскритиковал удары Франции по нефтяной инфраструктуре Сирии*
https://news.mail.ru/politics/24022026/?frommail=1

Россия не поддерживает удары Франции по подконтрольной «Исламскому государству» (запрещено в России) нефтяной инфраструктуре Сирии. 

Причина в том, что они ведутся без согласия правительства страны, заявил глава департамента МИД по вопросам новых вызовов и угроз Илья Рогачев в интервью газете «Коммерсантъ».
Франция усилила бомбардировки нефтяной инфраструктуры ИГ в начале ноября. Так, французская авиация нанесла удары по станциям распределения нефти и газа, сообщал 10 ноября министр обороны страны Жан-Ив Ле Дриан. Он говорил, что Франция расширяет бомбардировки, так как боевики получают значительную часть своих доходов именно от торговли нефтью.

Рогачев пояснил, что Франция решила «наносить удары по целям на территории Сирии, мотивируя это правом на самооборону в соответствии со ст. 51 Устава ООН».

«Но бомбардировки нефтяной инфраструктуры обусловлены, как представляется, совсем другими соображениями и ничем не оправданы с точки зрения самообороны. Подозреваю, что французские партнеры исходят из неизбежного успешного наступления сирийской армии и скорого возвращения нефтеносных районов, нефтедобывающих мощностей под контроль сирийского правительства», — сказал Рогачев.
«Поскольку Башар Асад и ИГИЛ для них являются одинаково приоритетными противниками, то такими ударами они наносят ущерб одновременно обоим. Заметьте, французы не бомбят аналогичные цели на территории Ирака», — резюмировал Рогачев.

19 ноября президент Франции Франсуа Олланд распорядился усилить бомбардировки по ИГ в Ираке и Сирии. Кроме того, он планирует создать широкую антитерроистическую коалицию в Сирии. Для этого он встретится с американским президентом Бараком Обамой в Вашингтоне 24 ноября и с президентом России Владимиром Путиным в Москве 26 ноября.

----------


## Let_nab

> один борт (СУ-24м) с 2 бомбами сел на подфюзеляжных держателях....стрёмно, надо выделить район для сброса бомб и баков. хоть над морем...


Ну, не только Су-24 сел с бомбами под брюшком, но и Су-34 на 1.40 минуте... Это скорее летали на разведку рано утречком и не было повода... Только зачем впустую сбрасывать бомбы и тем более баки? Так баков и не настачишься!

----------


## Djoker

Место пуска КР с Ту-160:


Пуск крылатых ракет с территории Ирана (Ту-160) - Авиаголоволомки

----------


## SaVaGe10

Значит над Ираном у нас карт бланш. Чудно. А вот про Ту-154М ВКС борт РА 85155 из 223 лётного отряда в Латакии хотелось бы узнать больше. БТВ Самолёт изначально строился как Ту-154Б потом на Авиакоре(ех газ 18) переделан в 154М для МО. Да мы выкатывали на ЛИС по 4 Ту-154 и 1 Ту-95МС(изд 021) новых в месяц!! Такой завод убили..... Чего то ностальжи меня прихватила.

----------


## stream

Сводка боевых действий авиагруппы ВКС РФ в Сирии.  Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко
Сирия.Подвеска ОФАБ-250-270

----------


## Fencer

> А вот про Ту-154М ВКС борт РА 85155 из 223 лётного отряда в Латакии хотелось бы узнать больше. БТВ Самолёт изначально строился как Ту-154Б потом на Авиакоре(ех газ 18) переделан в 154М для МО.


http://www.aviacor.ru/content/view/134/37/

----------


## AC

> ...про Ту-154М ВКС борт РА 85155 из 223 лётного отряда в Латакии хотелось бы узнать больше. БТВ Самолёт изначально строился как Ту-154Б потом на Авиакоре(ех газ 18) переделан в 154М для МО. Да мы выкатывали на ЛИС по 4 Ту-154 и 1 Ту-95МС(изд 021) новых в месяц!! Такой завод убили...


Во-перых, завод не убили, он работает...
Во-вторых, 85155 никода не строился как Ту-154Б...

----------


## KURYER

ТУ-160 в сопровождении истребителя над Идлибом:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AC

> ТУ-160 в сопровождении истребителя над Идлибом:
> 
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


А почему именно над Идлибом?

----------


## KURYER

> А почему именно над Идлибом?


Так в оригинале, имеются ещё несколько видео из нескольких населённых пунктов по маршруту движения. Или Вы спрашиваете не монтаж ли это?

----------


## AC

> А почему именно над Идлибом?


Я спрашиваю в принципе: может, это вообще над Ираном... (???)

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Во-перых, завод не убили, он работает...
> Во-вторых, 85155 никода не строился как Ту-154Б...


Не убили завод: из 24000 человек работавших в конце 80х на КУАЗе(ГАЗ 18) сегодня трудятся 2100- 2400 человек. Из них 350-450 пролетарии-остальные мангеры.
Очередной(последний) Ан-140-100 был сдан МО в конце 2014 года(больше не будет-это был кит-набор лего из Харькова). Да вот счастье рабочим-манагерам пришло. Ту-95МС приземлился в Самаре на доработку и модернизацию 20 октября 2015.
Во-вторых: Нумерация всех бортов 154 идёт  сквозная от СССР 85000 до последнего РА  85917. И все мы помним кинонетленку Экипаж с его СССР 85131.Первый борт 154М 85317 переделан из 154б2(переделанного 154б) в 154М . Остальные 154М имеют номера от 85604. Ту печатную хрень в 2013 году про борт 85998 нужно в туалетную бумагу утилизировать. Все  основные панели 154 делали химфрезеровкой, а цех химфрезерования почил в бозе в 1994 году( методом слива кислоты в реку Самарку и растыриванием остатков). Технология похерена. Сколько можно строили потом только ремонтировали. Единственное, что работает на Авиакоре-сайт и скупки цветчермета вокруг.
Это личное-через меня прошло больше 50ти Ту-95 МС и несчитано 154х.

Про завод очень интересно, но лучше в другой теме.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Из акватории Каспийского моря ракетными кораблями Каспийской флотилии нанесен массированный удар 18-ю крылатыми ракетами комплекса «Калибр-НК» по 7 целям позиций террористов в сирийских провинциях Ракка, Идлиб и Алеппо. Все цели поражены. 20.11.2015. Видео от МО РФ:https://youtu.be/yf2SZ_gjtA0

И в довесок - на днях два новых малых ракетных корабля «Серпухов» и «Зелёный Дол» проекта 21631 «Буян-М» с комплексами «Калибр-НК» прибыли к месту постоянного базирования в Севастополь.

----------


## Let_nab

> Из акватории Каспийского моря ракетными кораблями Каспийской флотилии нанесен массированный удар 18-ю крылатыми ракетами комплекса "Калибр-НК" по 7 целям позиций террористов в сирийских провинциях Ракка, Идлиб и Алеппо. Все цели поражены. 20.11.2015. Видео от МО РФ:
> https://youtu.be/yf2SZ_gjtA0

----------


## vasil

> Ну, не только Су-24 сел с бомбами под брюшком, но и Су-34 на 1.40 минуте... Это скорее летали на разведку рано утречком и не было повода... Только зачем впустую сбрасывать бомбы и тем более баки? Так баков и не настачишься!



ну это на всякий "пожарный" случай, мало ли чё быват... Вот смотрели, коллеги, смотрели мы раньше и на войну в Заливе и в 1991,  и в 2003, а теперь и РФ пуляет в тех же местах. И ГЛАВНОЕ, НЕ ХУЖЕ ЧЕМ ТЕ РЕБЯТА, ЕСЛИ НЕ ЛУЧШЕ))))))))))) Отличный полигон)))))))))

----------


## vasil

> Место пуска КР с Ту-160:
> 
> 
> Пуск крылатых ракет с территории Ирана (Ту-160) - Авиаголоволомки


С персами у  РФ теперь дружба. Вот выделили бы по дружбе РФ а/базу где нибудь в Бушере (отличный пиндосы соорудили в своё время там а/п, полоса - супер, укрытия - песня) , так глядишь и аравитяне бы местные попритихли... А если ещё в придачу и там же ВМБ, то вообще был бы полный Порт-Артур. И Обама глядишь при встрече шапку за пол-улицы стал бы скидывать и скалиться радостно..

----------


## Djoker

Ту-95МС сопровождают иранские F-14.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## vasil

> Ту-95МС сопровождают иранские F-14.


давно уже пора....вместе на охоту

да и а/парк персам не помешало бы РФ обновить...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Panda-9

> Ту-95МС сопровождают иранские F-14.


На 1:14 появляется еще один "самолетик". Похож на Фантом, но уж очень мелко.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> 


Откуда картинка, с облётом континентальной европы 160ми? Чё уж можно было и за Фарерскими островами пролететь. Когда 160е в Мурманск и Архангельск перелетели?

----------


## Let_nab

> Откуда картинка, с облётом континентальной европы 160ми? Чё уж можно было и за Фарерскими островами пролететь. Когда 160е в Мурманск и Архангельск перелетели?


ТВ "Звезда" скрин с видео на 1.13+ минуте - Ту-160 ВКС РФ за сутки преодолели 9,5 тыс. километров в ходе операции в Сирии - Телеканал «Звезда»

*«Сегодня пара самолетов Ту-160, взлетев с аэродрома Оленья, осуществила дозаправку в воздухе, преодолела расстояние в 9,5 тысячи километров и нанесла удар высокоточными крылатыми ракетами из района в Средиземном море по объектам террористов», – подчеркнул командир.

Маршрут Ту-160 проходил над Баренцевым и Норвежским морями, северо-восточной частью Атлантического океана и Гибралтарским проливом.*

Или вот - http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...01917-341j.htm

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Бак в Идлибе.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> 


А это откуда таблица?

----------


## Djoker

> А это откуда таблица?


Видео на 5:36...

----------


## AC

> Видео на 5:36...


Ага, я уже понял... Спасибо!

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## AC

Я кстати, только не понял, зачем вчера было Ту-160 аж с Оленегорска то гнать?..

----------


## KURYER

Для любителей подробностей от ближневосточного авиажурналиста:

----------


## Djoker

> Я кстати, только не понял, зачем вчера было Ту-160 аж с Оленегорска то гнать?..


Намек западным партнерам?

----------


## KURYER

> Намек западным партнерам?


Да ну, о чём Вы. Неудомеваю вместе с послом РФ в Великобритании:



> Посол России в Великобритании Александр Яковенко недоумевает, почему Великобритания видит проблему в регулярных полетах российских бомбардировщиков в международном воздушном пространстве над Атлантикой, которые не представляют никакой угрозы.

----------


## vasil

> Для любителей подробностей от ближневосточного авиажурналиста:
> Вложение 68049


это уже тянет на совместную российско-иранскую воздушную операцию...в кои то веки...

----------


## vasil

> Я кстати, только не понял, зачем вчера было Ту-160 аж с Оленегорска то гнать?..


ресурс двигателей только снижать...тем более что их и не выпускают уже, наверное...

----------


## vasil

> Я кстати, только не понял, зачем вчера было Ту-160 аж с Оленегорска то гнать?..


чем гонять такую дорогостоящую технику, да ещё и штучную, может лучче искандерики пригнать на барже и пулять по всей САР с одной позиции, знай, огурцы позвози...дёшево и сердито. да и толку будет ей-ей больше.
а бомберы и штурмовики скоро  могут и на исторической Родине пригодиться. 
"соседи" явно что то затевают, бузят...
ждут начала какой-нибудь Олимпиады

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## lindr

> На 1:14 появляется еще один "самолетик". Похож на Фантом, но уж очень мелко.


Над Ираном сопровождение осуществляли F-14 и F-4 из IRIAF.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

Обломки БПЛА ВВС Ирана (согласно заявлению представителя правительства Ирана) найденные в районе границы с Сирией. БПЛА, видимо, собран из российских комплектующих, судя по надписям:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Это Х-101


دمادم | پهپاد نظامی که ظهر امروز در شوش سقوط کرد+ تصویر

----------


## Panda-9

> Обломки БПЛА ВВС Ирана (согласно заявлению представителя правительства Ирана) найденные в районе границы с Сирией. БПЛА, видимо, собран из российских комплектующих, судя по надписям


Иран не собирает ни Х-55, ни Х-101 (ибо незачем). Увы, это свидетельства не100%-й надежности. Впрочем, при таком количестве пусков какой-то процент полетов может заканчиваться так, как на фото.

----------


## vasil

> Иран не собирает ни Х-55, ни Х-101 (ибо незачем). Увы, это свидетельства не100%-й надежности. Впрочем, при таком количестве пусков какой-то процент полетов может заканчиваться так, как на фото.


100% "надежность" в этом мире имеет только попадание.....к праотцам))))))))))))))

----------


## Djoker

8:36

----------


## ZHeN

12:39



> -ты это видел? ты видел ЭТО? что это ? ради бога, скажи, что это было????!!
> -о господи, да это же русские ракеты! я первый раз такое вижу! что с нами будет !? что с нами будет !?


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

это надо замиксовать

----------


## ZHeN

забавно они намешали "попадания" - даже использовали известный баян с дшк, по которому прилетает

----------


## Djoker



----------


## xasan

Крокодилы работают! Почему-то не отстреливают ЛТЦ и, по-моему, без ЭВУ. :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

Вестник Дамаска сообщает, что российские МИ-24 поддерживают огнём подразделения Хезболы (!) рядом с Пальмирой.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker

Под сирийским флагом:


https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...47075785801729


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Pilot

Выступление

официального представителя Минобороны России

генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова

23 ноября 2015 г.



За прошедшие двое суток российская авиагруппа продолжала вести активную доразведку целей и наносить удары по отдельным объектам террористических группировок, действующих на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики.

Самолетами ВКС России выполнен 141 боевой вылет и нанесены удары по 472 объектам террористов в провинциях АЛЕППО, ДАМАСК, ИДЛИБ, ЛАТАКИЯ, ХАМА, ХОМС, РАККА и ДЕЙР-ЭЗ-ЗОР.

Российские бомбардировщики с авиабазы «Хмеймим» выполняли боевые задачи по уничтожению колонн бензовозов и нефтеперерабатывающих заводов в районах нефтеносных полей на севере и востоке Сирии. Данные объекты в районах ПАЛЬМИРА, ДЕЙР ЭЗ-ЗОР и РАККА контролируются террористами и являются одним из основных финансовых источников.

В районе н.п. РАККА в ходе воздушной разведки были обнаружены две колонны автомобилей, перевозящих нефть на перерабатывающие заводы, контролируемые группировкой ИГИЛ. Воздушным ударом самолетов Су-34 было уничтожено около 80 автомобилей-наливняков террористов.

В 15 км юго-западнее города РАККА уничтожено крупное нефтехранилище.

Также в 50 км южнее н.п. РАККА бомбардировщиками Су-34 был уничтожен нефтеперерабатывающий завод, контролируемый террористами.

В пустыне АЛЬ-МАХИМИРА, в 50 км севернее н.п. ДЭЙР-ЭЗ-ЗОР, бомбардировщиками Су-34 был нанесен удар по резервуарам с топливом. Объект в результате точного попадания полностью уничтожен.

Хочу подчеркнуть, что за последние пять суток российскими самолетами уничтожено более 1000 бензовозов-наливняков, осуществляющих перевозку сырой нефти на заводы, контролируемые террористической группировкой ИГИЛ.



Теперь об итогах проведенной воздушной операции.

По информации, поступающей к нам через информационный центр в Багдаде, наибольшие потери террористы понесли в провинциях ДЭЙР-ЭЗ-ЗОР, РАККА и АЛЕППО.

Так, в районе н.п. АЛЕППО в результате ударов нашей авиации полностью разрушена действовавшая система управления бандформированиями. Террористы дезорганизованы и уходят вглубь подконтрольных районов, пытаясь закрепиться на новых рубежах.

Серьезные потери в результате ракетно-бомбовых ударов авиации ВКС России понесли бандформирования террористов, действующих в районе населенных пунктов СЕРАКАБ, провинции ИДЛИБ, и КАЛЪАТ-ЭЛЬ-МУДИК, провинции ХАМА.

Большая часть бандформирований в этих районах, несмотря на угрозы своих главарей, самовольно покинули занимаемые позиции, избавляясь от одежды и символики ИГИЛ и других группировок, чтобы раствориться среди местного населения.

Мы в очередной раз наглядно, с использованием данных объективного видеоконтроля, демонстрируем результаты боевой работы нашей авиации и военно-морского флота по объектам террористов.

В связи с проведением масштабной операции по одновременному поражению объектов террористической инфраструктуры по всей территории Сирии мы ожидали появление от так называемых фейковых «обсерваторий прав человека» и прочих пропагандистских контор очередной порции вбросов в западные СМИ.

Хотя, необходимо подчеркнуть, что после трагических событий в Париже, над Синаем и в Мали, они стали более аккуратными в своих заявлениях.

А вот выступления отдельных, казалось бы, военных профессионалов, типа официального представителя центрального командования армии США, заявившего, что «большинство российских авиаударов нацелено на умеренную сирийскую оппозицию», не меняются несмотря ни на что.

Причем они делаются как всегда голословно, без какой-либо конкретики и фактов, со ссылкой на обезличенные источники.

И чем точнее мы бьем по террористам, тем настойчивее наши коллеги пытаются убедить зарубежную общественность, что среди террористов могут быть не все плохие.

Возможно, из-за океана всё так и преломляется. Но в реальной жизни терроризм, как мы знаем, не имеет сравнительных степеней или национальности.

Терроризм - это безусловное зло, с которым надо бороться в любых его проявлениях.

Мы имеем данные объективного контроля результатов проведенной на прошлой неделе воздушной операции.

Они свидетельствуют о высокой эффективности и значительном ущербе, понесенном террористами по всей территории Сирии.

Сегодня мы готовы продемонстрировать их вам.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> ресурс двигателей только снижать...тем более что их и не выпускают уже, наверное...


 Выпускают. Восстановили производство двигателей в Самаре.

----------


## Let_nab

*Телеканал PBS выдал атаку ВКС России за действия ВВС США*

В эфире американского телеканала PBS кадры авиаударов ВКС России по позициям сирийских террористов были выданы за действия ВВС США, передает Press TV.

Видеозапись, на которой российские Воздушно-космические силы уничтожают бензовозы, принадлежащие террористическим группировкам, диктор телеканала прокомментировал следующими словами:

«Впервые США атакуют грузовики, доставляющие нефть».

Инцидент произошел в программе «PBS NewsHour». В течение всего новостного выпуска ни разу не было указано, что кадры опубликованы российской стороной и на них запечатлены действия ВКС РФ. Не смутили журналистов и кириллические буквы на продемонстрированном видео.

----------


## vasil

> 


вспомнил юность боевую: что то не видать С-24/С-25, особенно той, с набалдашником как лимонка....число сборщиков подарков сразу бы уменьшилось на несколько порядков...

----------


## SaVaGe10

> *Телеканал PBS выдал атаку ВКС России за действия ВВС США*
> 
> В эфире американского телеканала PBS кадры авиаударов ВКС России по позициям сирийских террористов были выданы за действия ВВС США, передает Press TV.
> 
> Видеозапись, на которой российские Воздушно-космические силы уничтожают бензовозы, принадлежащие террористическим группировкам, диктор телеканала прокомментировал следующими словами:
> 
> «Впервые США атакуют грузовики, доставляющие нефть».
> 
> Инцидент произошел в программе «PBS NewsHour». В течение всего новостного выпуска ни разу не было указано, что кадры опубликованы российской стороной и на них запечатлены действия ВКС РФ. Не смутили журналистов и кириллические буквы на продемонстрированном видео.


 Оригинальное видео от ПБС. Комменты там просто шикарные . см. с 2.30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMermbclRXs

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Разъясните что сие значит: *Ил-76МД* с российским рег. номером под Сирийским флагом?

Qamishli.

----------


## An-Z

Ну как вариант, российским самолётам воздушное пространство многие страны закрыли, а про сирийские уговору не было (чисто домысел)

----------


## SaVaGe10

Результат работы Ту-22М3. Снимали с Су-34? Доска похоже на его СЕИ.

----------


## KURYER

Дозаправка ТУ-160 над Каспием:

----------


## stream

"Предложения по активизации ударов в рамках воздушной операции были сформированы главным оперативным управлением Генштаба (отвечает за планирование применения армии в различных условиях) задолго до полученных от президента указаний ".
О ходе и дальнейших перспективах российского военного присутствия в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## Pilot

Т-90 под Алеппо. Интересно, а кто ими рулит? 



Еще на БМПД  Танки Т-90А под Алеппо - bmpd

----------


## Nazar

> Т-90 под Алеппо. Интересно, а кто ими рулит? 
> 
> 
> 
> Еще на БМПД  Танки Т-90А под Алеппо - bmpd


Ну наши американские друзья кричали что видели их еще в сентябре, в Латакии. Братья из Неньки визжали от радости что один уже уничтожен, правда почему-то фотку Т-72Б демонстрировали, это можно списать на их впечатлительность, они и Арматы пачками на Донбассе уничтожали...( сразу анекдот вспомнился :" ВСУ на Донбассе вырезали целый батальон российских десантников. Вырезали-бы и второй, но закончилась бумага и затупились ножницы." ).
Им собирались поставлять Т-90....Чей это не знаю, но могу даже допустить что он индусского происхождения.

----------


## Pilot

Сбили наш Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался. Сбили турки над территорией Сирии

----------


## Nazar

> Сбили наш Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался. Сбили турки над территорией Сирии


Нет еще четкого подтверждения кто сбил, но скорее всего турки...

----------


## Антоха

> Нет еще четкого подтверждения кто сбил, но скорее всего турки...


Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган подтвердил, что турецкие военные сбили над Сирией российский самолет Су-24. Об этом сообщил в твиттере корреспондент Bloomberg в Турции Ферджан Ялинкилидж.

----------


## Nazar

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган подтвердил, что турецкие военные сбили над Сирией российский самолет Су-24. Об этом сообщил в твиттере корреспондент Bloomberg в Турции Ферджан Ялинкилидж.


Он не до йуха смелый заявлять такие вещи? Я это о том, что в заявлении озвучена территория Сирии, а не Турции.
Это ведь не Кипр....

----------


## Fencer

> Сбили наш Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался. Сбили турки над территорией Сирии


В Сирии потерпел крушение российский Су-24 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган подтвердил, что турецкие военные сбили над Сирией российский самолет Су-24. Об этом сообщил в твиттере корреспондент Bloomberg в Турции Ферджан Ялинкилидж.


 ВЗГЛЯД / Эрдоган подтвердил крушение российского Су-24

----------


## Fencer

> Нет еще четкого подтверждения кто сбил, но скорее всего турки...


В Сирии потерпел крушение российский военный самолёт Су-24 - Первый канал

----------


## vasil

> Сбили наш Су-24. Экипаж катапультировался. Сбили турки над территорией Сирии


значит прямо в точку попали, когда нефтянку ИГИЛ стали бомбить в САР....истерят турки, решились на подлость, 100% стрельба ракетами через границу...
а если так, то останки самолёты взорвут и лётчиков не выдадут...
свидетели
вот и пришло время разбираться с турками по настоящему, по взрослому
а то эта липовая дрюжба с исконными врагами РФ...

----------


## Avia M

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган подтвердил, что турецкие военные сбили над Сирией российский самолет Су-24. Об этом сообщил в твиттере корреспондент Bloomberg в Турции Ферджан Ялинкилидж.


Случаем не этот ли Реджеп, недавно красовался на Проспекте Мира в Москве?

----------


## vasil

> Случаем не этот ли Реджеп, недавно красовался на Проспекте Мира в Москве?


тот тот, мать его...

----------


## Let_nab

Бля! Ни дай бог спустят на тормозах этим туркам...

----------


## vasil

> *ВЗГЛЯД / Эрдоган подтвердил крушение российского Су-24


вызов брошен, задели за живое чёрных, прямо в лежбище попали, значит пришло время ассиметричных ответов С-25-ОФМ, ОФАБ-250ШН, ну и напалм...

----------


## Alex1979

Генштаб Турции подтвердил факт удара по самолету, нарушившему воздушное пространство Турции. Как говорится в распространенном заявлении Генштаба, сбитый самолет был предупрежден о нарушении десять раз, после чего вмешались два F-16 Турции.
Видео:
Турецкие ВВС сбили российский истребитель - обновлено 14:23; видео — Haqqin

----------


## lindr

Место падения 35.8279964,36.1348082

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/...048f1163ef95a4

Видно, что здесь территория Турции выступом вдается вглубь Сирии.

----------


## vasil

> Генштаб Турции подтвердил факт удара по самолету, нарушившему воздушное пространство Турции. Как говорится в распространенном заявлении Генштаба, сбитый самолет был предупрежден о нарушении десять раз, после чего вмешались два F-16 Турции.
> Видео:
> Турецкие ВВС сбили российский истребитель - обновлено 14:23; видео — Haqqin


турецкие предупреждения равны китайским.... не было этого ничего, караулили, суки, а лётчики РФ просто расслабились...только теперь осторожно: турки ждут что сгоряча будут им шнобель ломать, теперь надо продолжать тоже самое в усиленном режиме + наряд СУ-30 для отсечения  чёрных...

----------


## Alex1979

> а лётчики РФ просто расслабились...


Расслабились???? Они на войне или на пляже сок попивают через трубочку! Турки очень ревностно относятся к своим границам. И при том что это уже не первый случай нарушения воздушных границ. Турция предупреждала и сдержала свое слово. А если эта вина пилотов, то им надо дать пиздюлей за порчу международных отношений!!!

----------


## KURYER

> Видно, что здесь территория Турции выступом вдается вглубь Сирии.



Вот как это выглядело

----------


## Alex1979

Пилот похоже погиб.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p76xRw8zCUQ

----------


## Let_nab

Один из пилотов сбитого в Сирии у границы с Турцией российского бомбардировщика Су-24 погиб, второй — в плену у вооруженных формирований сирийских туркменов, сообщает CNN Turk.

Подробнее на РБК:
CNN Turk сообщила о гибели одного из летчиков сбитого Су-24 :: Политика :: РБК

----------


## Alex1979

ВИДЕО ЗАХВАТА СИРИЙСКИМИ МЯТЕЖНИКАМИ ПИЛОТА СБИТОГО РОССИЙСКОГО СУ-24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzHzYslPzAk

----------


## vasil

> Расслабились???? Они на войне или на пляже сок попивают через трубочку! Турки очень ревностно относятся к своим границам. И при том что это уже не первый случай нарушения воздушных границ. Турция предупреждала и сдержала свое слово. А если эта вина пилотов, то им надо дать пиздюлей за порчу международных отношений!!!


зато она так не относится к чужим границам, или вы забыли сколько турок воевало на Кавказе?
тут всё просто, явная провокация в расчёте на то что РФ ответит "как положено"
а турки в отместку перекроют проливы
они думают. что они бином ньютона
как бы не так

----------


## Nazar

> зато она так не относится к чужим границам, или вы забыли сколько турок воевало на Кавказе?
> тут всё просто, явная провокация в расчёте на то что РФ ответит "как положено"
> а турки в отместку перекроют проливы
> они думают. что они бином ньютона
> как бы не так


Турки могут перекрыть нам проливы либо в нарушении конвенции Монтре, либо в случае начала войны..

----------


## KURYER

Эххх, б...



> Syrian opposition sources identify downed Russian Air Force Su-24M as c/n 0715323 from the 6980th Guards Air Base at Shagol-Chelyabinsk.


Турки, с...., утверждают, что успели 10 раз предупредить пилотов. Как?

----------


## Nazar

> Эххх, б...
> 
> Турки, с...., утверждают, что успели 10 раз предупредить пилотов. Как?


Возможно начали еще на подлете к своему ВП. Но мне слабо верится, банальная провокация....Сейчас главное не кипятиться и дури не наделать и продолжать бомбить игиловский керосин с удвоенной силой. В Афгане не один и ни два раза нас сбивали и держава посерьезней была и ситуация иная, однако не повелись.

----------


## Alex1979

Российского посла вызвали на ковер в Анкаре
24 Ноября 2015, 16:04

Турецкие власти вызвали российского посла в связи с инцидентом с Су-24, сообщает Bloomberg.

Российский самолет Су-24 был сбит в Сирии. В Минобороны РФ сообщили, что это могло произойти в результате обстрела с земли. При этом в Москве подчеркивают, что самолет не выходил за пределы воздушного пространства САР, что зафиксировано объективными средствами контроля.

Официальная Анкара настаивает на том, что российский бомбардировщик нарушил воздушное пространство Турции.

Российского посла вызвали на ковер в Анкаре — Haqqin

----------


## KURYER

> Возможно начали еще на подлете к своему ВП. Но мне слабо верится, банальная провокация....Сейчас главное не кипятиться и дури не наделать и продолжать бомбить игиловский керосин с удвоенной силой.


*Nazar*, поддерживаю. Только вот керосин не ИГИЛовский, а сына президента Турции. Ударили по частному бизнесу.

----------


## TapAc

В трубе появились видео убитого русского летчика.
Правда не думаю, что здесь будет корректно их размещать.

----------


## Panda-9

Думаю, что теперь вдоль границы с Туцией будет вестись почти круглосуточное барражирование Су-30. И их число будет увеличено.

----------


## TapAc

- Президент РФ Владимир Путин назвал крушение Су-24 над Сирией ударом в спину, который был нанесен России пособниками террористов.
"Это событие выходит за рамки обычной борьбы с терроризмом. Конечно, наши военные ведут героическую борьбу с террором, не жалея себя и не жалея своей жизни. Но сегодняшняя потеря связана с ударом, который нам нанесли в спину пособники террористов. По-другому я не могу квалифицировать то, что сегодня случилось ", — сказал Путин на встрече с королем Иордании Абдаллой II.
Российский самолет Су-24 потерпел крушение в Сирии, предположительно, в результате обстрела с земли, сообщили в Минобороны РФ. По предварительным данным российского ведомства, пилотам удалось катапультироваться, их судьба уточняется.
Министерство сообщило, что самолет находился на высоте 6 тысяч метров и все время полета был исключительно над территорией Сирии, что зафиксировано объективными средствами контроля.

- Путин: инцидент с Су-24 будет иметь последствия для связей с Турцией
Трагедия с российским самолетом Су-24, сбитым турецкими ВВС, будет иметь серьезные последствия для отношений Москвы и Анкары, заявил президент РФ Владимир Путин.
"Это трагическое событие будет иметь серьезные последствия для российско-турецких отношений. Мы всегда относились к Турции как не просто к близкому соседу, а как к дружественному государству. Не знаю, кому было нужно то, что сделано сегодня, во всяком случае, не нам", — сказал он на встрече с королем Иордании Абдаллой II.
"*Вместо того, чтобы немедленно наладить с нами необходимый контакт, насколько нам известно, турецкая сторона обратилась к своим партнерам по НАТО для обсуждения этого вопроса, как будто это мы сбили их самолет, а не они наш*", — отметил президент РФ.

----------


## LorREX

Свои лозунги высказывайте с броневика, а не здесь. Еще один подобный пост, и мы о вас забудем так-же, как не вспоминали до сегодняшнего дня.

----------


## ккарай

С такими взглядами много не навоюешь LorREX

----------


## TapAc

> в контакте уже размещено


Сжигать, лично Вы будете?
Я думаю видео всё-таки стоит убрать.
К администрации просьба, потрите этот пост, тот что выше с призывами всех сжечь и с видео.

----------


## TapAc

...........

----------


## Panda-9

Если летчиков убили турки на сирийской территории, то нет этим тварям прощения. Не должно быть! И там они должны найти свою смерть. Под напалмом или от фугаса - не важно. Это убийцы. Это территория терроризма.

----------


## vasil

> Турки могут перекрыть нам проливы либо в нарушении конвенции Монтре, либо в случае начала войны..


плевали в этом мире на всяких монтрёв, неужели не ясно...
ясно другое, срочно нужен альтернативный вариант для доставки грузов в Сирию
например, воздушный мост через Иран и Ирак.

----------


## vasil

> Если летчиков убили турки на сирийской территории, то нет этим тварям прощения. Не должно быть! И там они должны найти свою смерть. Под напалмом или от фугаса - не важно. Это убийцы. Это территория терроризма.


пиндосы в Корее грешили расстрелами в воздухе пилотов СССР, а про бородатых нелюдей и говорить нечего, только напалм...

----------


## TapAc

Уважаемые товарищи!
Я думаю человек, который смог воссоединить Крым с материковой Россией без кровопролития и при этом застать врасплох западных "партнеров", найдёт лучше способ, чем просто сжечь всех напалмом.
Прекратите истерить!!!

Для добровольцев желающих лично принять участие в наземной операции в Сирии и всех там сжечь, добро пожаловать ко мне в личку, я перенаправлю по Вам информацию в соответствующие структуры и с Вами свяжутся. Идейные добровольцы всегда нужны..

----------


## Alex1979

Турция стягивает военную технику на границу с Сирией, в провинцию Хатай, пишет турецкая газета Haber7.

По информации издания, такое решение принято после того, как ВВС Турции сбили российский военный самолет в воздушном пространстве Турции.

Комментируя уничтожение российского военного самолета, премьер Турции Ахмет Давутоглу сказал, что мир должен знать, что Турция умеет защищать свои границы.


Турция стягивает войска на границу с Сирией — Haqqin

----------


## Alex1979

Новое видео с места падения самолета. Ручка катапульты: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7nMNoVuLYE

----------


## lindr

новая информация от https://www.facebook.com/ForMotherSy...type=3&theater

Field source:
 SAA troops rescue a Russian Unit after their helicopter was trapped by terrorists:
 A unity of the Syrian Arab Army forces rescued 12 Russian soldiers were trapped after a Russian helicopter been targeted and landed near Mount Nuba in the northern countryside of Latakia.

 Source: The helicopter carried 12 Russian fighter on board, in a mission to search and find the Su-24 pilots that was shot down by a Turkish F-16 before it was forced to land in an area of Braddon dam where the terrorists surrounded them trying to capture the Russian force.

 As the Russian unit engaged with the terrorists in a heated battle, a unit of Syrian troops moved in from the nearby village of Kufryah to join the fight and succeeded in securing the arrival of the fighters to safe area before a Russian warplane bombed the place and destroy the damaged helicopter.
 ------
 New reports: Both of the Su-24 pilots were executed by Erdogan - NATO terrorists.
 R.I.P Brave comrades.

----------


## Muller

> новая информация от https://www.facebook.com/ForMotherSy...type=3&theater
> 
> Field source:
>  SAA troops rescue a Russian Unit after their helicopter was trapped by terrorists:
>  A unity of the Syrian Arab Army forces rescued 12 Russian soldiers were trapped after a Russian helicopter been targeted and landed near Mount Nuba in the northern countryside of Latakia.
> 
>  Source: The helicopter carried 12 Russian fighter on board, in a mission to search and find the Su-24 pilots that was shot down by a Turkish F-16 before it was forced to land in an area of Braddon dam where the terrorists surrounded them trying to capture the Russian force.
> 
>  As the Russian unit engaged with the terrorists in a heated battle, a unit of Syrian troops moved in from the nearby village of Kufryah to join the fight and succeeded in securing the arrival of the fighters to safe area before a Russian warplane bombed the place and destroy the damaged helicopter.
> ...


речь, очевидно, об этом:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IschF-ihjS0

интересно, что с экипажем вертолета?

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю Доватогла совершенно ничего не понимает в охране границы.
Турецкие военные причастные к гибели лётчиков конечно вари (извиняюсь, пропустил букву *т*).
Очень надеюсь, что за это преступление виновные получат по заслугам.
Алекс 79, по поводу "дюлей" для пилотов, сами понимаете что пишите?

----------


## vasil

> новая информация от https://www.facebook.com/ForMotherSy...type=3&theater
> 
> Field source:
>  SAA troops rescue a Russian Unit after their helicopter was trapped by terrorists:
>  A unity of the Syrian Arab Army forces rescued 12 Russian soldiers were trapped after a Russian helicopter been targeted and landed near Mount Nuba in the northern countryside of Latakia.
> 
>  Source: The helicopter carried 12 Russian fighter on board, in a mission to search and find the Su-24 pilots that was shot down by a Turkish F-16 before it was forced to land in an area of Braddon dam where the terrorists surrounded them trying to capture the Russian force.
> 
>  As the Russian unit engaged with the terrorists in a heated battle, a unit of Syrian troops moved in from the nearby village of Kufryah to join the fight and succeeded in securing the arrival of the fighters to safe area before a Russian warplane bombed the place and destroy the damaged helicopter.
> ...



Если это так, то пусть земля им будет пухом...
А их небо теперь уже навсегда будет над ними.

----------


## ГРач

Хоть и говорить тяжело, скажем так: Этого мы НЕ забудем!!
Нужно укреплять силы! 
Слава СССР! Слава России!!!

----------


## Gefest83

...Земля пухом...

----------


## Gefest83

Турецкие власти сообщили о работе по освобождению из плена пилотов сбитого Су-24: Политика: Мир: Lenta.ru я даже и не знаю что и говорить...

----------


## Pilot

Предварительно. Ми-8 получил повреждения, аварийно сел, всех эвакуировали. Стреляли по пустому борту

----------


## lindr

> Турецкие власти сообщили о работе по освобождению из плена пилотов сбитого Су-24: Политика: Мир: Lenta.ru я даже и не знаю что и говорить...


Сергей Румянцев опознан по фото. Я видел фото тела: 2 пулевые в живот, одно в грудь, голову, касательное в висок, все с одной стороны и похоже снизу вверх, расстреляли в воздухе или когда на дереве повис.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ми-8 получил повреждения, аварийно сел

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Челябинский военный летчик Сергей Румянцев был ошибочно назван погибшим при крушении бомбардировщика Су-24М, сбитого турецким истребителем в Сирии.

http://chelyabinsk.ru/text/newsline/...195758080.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Брифинг Минобороны*
> 
> Один пилот Су-24М погиб в воздухе от огня с земли.
> Атаковавший Су-24М самолет ВВС Турции нарушил воздушное пространство Сирии.
> Вертолет ПСС в ходе спасательной операции получил повреждения огнем стрелкового оружия был поврежден. Один морской пехотинец-контрактник, погиб. Экипаж вертолета и поисково-спасательная группа были эвакуированы. Поврежденный вертолет был впоследствии уничтожен боевиками. Поиск второго члена экипажа Су-24М будет продолжен.
> Крейсер "Москва", оснащенный системой ПВО С-300, займет позицию у берегов Сирии в районе Латакии и будет уничтожать любые цели, представляющие угрозу для ВС РФ.
> Все военные контакты с Турцией прекращены.


Брифинг Минобороны - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## Gefest83

> Брифинг Минобороны - Денис Мокрушин


Млин... и МорПех погиб ещё...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Румянцев Сергей Александрович, г. Челябинск. Пилот бомбардировщика Су-24, в/ч 69806.....вечная память
> Вложение 68111


RIP

----------


## Pilot

Румянцев жив. Погиб другой экипаж

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Румянцев жив. Погиб другой экипаж


http://chelyabinsk.ru/text/newsline/...387517952.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Torero

Летали без прикрытия истребителей, Ми-8 ПСС пошли, похоже без прикрытия Ми-24. Если это так, то печально все как то..

----------


## Let_nab

]

----------


## lindr

> Ми-8 ПСС пошли, похоже без прикрытия Ми-24


Да вроде я видел 24. Все учесть невозможно. плюс концентрация боевиков была велика. Источники в сирийской армии сообщили о массированной нескольких сотен боевиков атаке вечером на их позиции.




> ...
>  massive terrorist attack on our points in the northern countryside of ‪#‎Lattakia‬ and Turkey pushes hundreds of its terrorists through the boarders into the battle, most of them are Chechens and Turkmen.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Daemonmike

Прикрытие теперь обещают
https://meduza.io/news/2015/11/24/ro...m-istrebiteley

ИМХО, нужно A-50-ые в дополнение задействовать.

----------


## APKAH

Уже третий экипаж за последние четыре недели...Проститутка Эрдоган наконец-таки полностью снял маску, теперь этих "партнёров" можно официально называть своими именами. Давно на том участке турки повода ждали, много сигналов оттуда было, и с беспилотником сбитым, и многочисленные обвинения в нарушении границы, и якобы российский Миг-29 взял на прицел турецкие истребители и т.д. Возникают вопросы - почему в таком реально опасном районе пару не сопровождали Су-30СМ?

Почему на спасение в район падения в гористой местности при скоплении огневых точек противника пришлось вылетать одинокому Ми-8АМТШ в сопровождении Ми-24ПН? Изначально понятно что этого явно может не хватит для осуществления безопасной операции...Вылетать всем имеющимся в наличии боевым вертолётам, снимать с боевых заданий все ближайшие Су-25-е и СМ-ки, "встать в круг" над местом катапультирования в ожидании подмоги...Интересуют дополнительные данные об этой ПСО...
-----------------------
А по остальному - хотелось бы запрет на турпутёвки в Турцию, газ с 1 декабря по 500 $ за куб, заморозка южного потока (и так были проблемы), отмена строительства АЭС, прекращение всех видов ВТС как минимум - пособникам террористов никаких поблажек. Ну а Хмеймим на территории Сирии усилить С-400 и новейших систем РЭБ, "освоить" другие сирийские авиабазы, переброска дополнительных Ми-8АМТШ и Ка-52, всех в аварийном режиме оснастить "Витебсками", в том числе и Су-25. Вот такие мысли вслух...

----------


## Let_nab

> Прикрытие теперь обещают
> https://meduza.io/news/2015/11/24/ro...m-istrebiteley
> 
> ИМХО, нужно A-50-ые в дополнение задействовать.


Додумались наконец..., всё в игрушечную войнушку у нас играют. На своих ошибках учатся как, сцуко, в 41-м...
Всё, млин, "будут"!!! А что, до этого не делали, в санаторий туда приехали!?

_Первое: все действия ударной авиации будут осуществляться только под прикрытием самолётов-истребителей. 
Второе: будут приняты меры по усилению противовоздушной обороны. С этой целью крейсер «Москва», оснащённый системой ПВО «Форт», аналогичной С-300, займёт район в прибрежной части Латакии. Предупреждаем, что все цели, представляющие для нас потенциальную опасность, будут уничтожаться. 
Третье: контакты с Турцией по военной линии будут прекращены, 
— сказал Рудской._

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Твари...
Боевики стреляют в воздухе катапультировавшихся пилотов.


https://youtu.be/JZVwIGVet54

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А по остальному - хотелось бы запрет на турпутёвки в Турцию, газ с 1 декабря по 500 $ за куб, заморозка южного потока (и так были проблемы), отмена строительства АЭС, прекращение всех видов ВТС как минимум - пособникам террористов никаких поблажек.


Это да. Но ИМХО, должно быть делом чести ликвидировать как террористов непосредственных исполнителей этой мерзкой выходки.

Вечная память погибшим сегодня...

----------


## Иваныч

Молча

----------


## Let_nab

Красный у границы - наш Су-24, зелёный турок - прёт на перехват и нарушает границу...

----------


## ккарай

очередная жертва ф 16 говорят его вообще не збивали

----------


## Pilot

> Это да. Но ИМХО, должно быть делом чести ликвидировать как террористов непосредственных исполнителей этой мерзкой выходки.
> 
> Вечная память погибшим сегодня...


Вы предлагаете уничтожить летчика? Он исполнил приказ. Или уничтожить командование  ВС и руководство Турции? (Хотя они вряд ли без одобрения большого брата это сделали) Тогда это война с НАТО

----------


## Let_nab

Вообще то ничего удивительного... Турки "рассчитались" за сбитый свой самолёт. Они давно этого ждали, но не думали, что русские будут... Скорее они думали это сириец. 
Это нашим тупым командирам надо было помнить и нормально всё организовывать, а не дуриком-валиком там командовать... Тут однозначно надо привлекать командира группировки ВКС в Сирии за халатность и херовую организацию боевых действий, прикрытия, как и вообще порядок спасения без прикрытия, при котором еще погиб военнослужащий и потеряна техника... А то борщ "умело" там организовали варить да в "домашних тапочках ходить", а жизни людей в бою прикрывать - нет! Тогда в 1945-м до Берлина дошли не потому что в "шортах" воевали или всем барсетки с туалетными наборчиками с лейбом "Армия России" выдали, а потому как воевать научились, прикрывать боевого товарища и уничтожать врага и тем более на Второй фронт не надеяться!!! И командир бы ВКС группы в Сирии уже бы в те годы был за свою служебную халатность даже не на ковре у товарища Сталина, а у стенки...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вы предлагаете уничтожить летчика? Он исполнил приказ. Или уничтожить командование  ВС и руководство Турции? (Хотя они вряд ли без одобрения большого брата это сделали) Тогда это война с НАТО


Я не предлагаю. Мое отношение к произошедшем, как к террористическому акту. На фоне политических и экономических мер, ликвидировать пару лиц (нажавшего на гашетку и отдавшего ему такой приказ) было бы в назидание. Приказы бывают разные, и те, кто их отдают, как и те, кто их исполняют, должны отдавать себе отчет.

----------


## APKAH

> Вы предлагаете уничтожить летчика? Он исполнил приказ. Или уничтожить командование  ВС и руководство Турции? (Хотя они вряд ли без одобрения большого брата это сделали) Тогда это война с НАТО


Западенские дешёвки от своего бессилия, при плохой игре всегда пытаются задеть такими вот уколами, чтобы вывести из равновесия - то гимн неправильный включат, то засудят на соревнованиях, то визу не дадут, то самолёт взорвут, то нечаянно собъют...классика жанра...надеюсь Вова всех их "пережует"
------



> Вообще то ничего удивительного... Турки "рассчитались" за сбитый свой самолёт. Они давно этого ждали, но не думали, что русские будут... Скорее они думали это сириец.


То что они ждали согласен. Но вы что думаете у турков своих средств объективного контроля нет? И они не в состоянии отличить чей борт? К зоне где уже не первый год приковано внимание. Конечно нет. Ждали, заранее навели, сбили - так было им надо. Смотрите видео объективного контроля выше - там всё предельно понятно.

----------


## Let_nab

> Западенские дешёвки от своего бессилия, при плохой игре всегда пытаются задеть такими вот уколами, чтобы вывести из равновесия - то гимн неправильный включат, то засудят на соревнованиях, то визу не дадут, то самолёт взорвут, то нечаянно собъют...классика жанра...надеюсь Вова всех их "пережует"
> ------
> 
> То что они ждали согласен. Но вы что думаете у турков своих средств объективного контроля нет? И они не в состоянии отличить чей борт? К зоне где уже не первый год приковано внимание. Конечно нет. Ждали, заранее навели, сбили - так было им надо. Смотрите видео объективного контроля выше - там всё предельно понятно.


Так и получилось - НАТО поддерживает турецкую версию случившегося...

Ладно турки-чурки, но млин у нас там штаб какого х*ра делает!? Что, нормально организовать боевую работу не может!? Те без прикрытия работают.., ПССесники полетели тоже без прикрытия, что потеряли бойца и вертолёт! Бред какой-то! Воевать не научились, учимся на своих трупах как в 41-м!? 
Тут однозначно - командованию - по башке! 
Там на объективке видно, что турок прёт на перехват! Это и школьнику видно и понятно. Боевое управление слепые или тупые!? Как и посмотрел по видео.., может масштаб не тот, но никакого манёвра нет... Как я понял "летак" так и пёр на 6000 так и остался, то есть и по высоте пох... Его облучают, ракета пошла, а он положил... Что за ...? Походу у нас и лётчики тоже как на курорте... "Слепые котята"...
Я просто офигеваю...

----------


## andrew_78

> Молча


+1
Честь - никому.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так и получилось - НАТО поддерживает турецкую версию случившегося...
> 
> Ладно турки-чурки, но млин у нас там штаб какого х*ра делает!? Что, нормально организовать боевую работу не может!? Те без прикрытия работают.., ПССесники полетели тоже без прикрытия, что потеряли бойца и вертолёт! Бред какой-то! Воевать не научились, учимся на своих трупах как в 41-м!? 
> Тут однозначно - командованию - по башке! 
> Там на объективке видно, что турок прёт на перехват! Это и школьнику видно и понятно. Боевое управление слепые или тупые!? Как и посмотрел по видео.., может масштаб не тот, но никакого манёвра нет... Как я понял "летак" так и пёр на 6000 так и остался, то есть и по высоте пох... Его облучают, ракета пошла, а он положил... Что за ...? Походу у нас и лётчики тоже как на курорте... "Слепые котята"...
> Я просто офигеваю...


От сопровождения отошли, когда с "коалицией" "договорились", в результате - угодили в западню. У ПССов был крокодил в сопровождении, скорее всего он и эвакуировал спасательную команду.

----------


## Let_nab

> От сопровождения отошли, когда с "коалицией" "договорились", в результате - угодили в западню. У ПССов был крокодил в сопровождении, скорее всего он и эвакуировал спасательную команду.


Понятно, на "второй фронт-коалицию" понадеялись....

А один Ми-24 в прикрытие - это только крестьян с мотыгами от лётчика отогнать, чтоб парашют не спёрли на тюрбаны. В район где толпы идиотов с кучей оружия - ну явно не один надо отправлять... Пиндосы хорошо для прикрытия сделали Lockheed AC-130 - вот он как раз и то его тоже прикрывать надо, а у нас один Ми-24 в "муравейник" пукнуть отправили....

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Понятно, на "второй фронт-коалицию" понадеялись....
> 
> А один Ми-24 в прикрытие - это только крестьян с мотыгами от лётчика отогнать, чтоб парашют не спёрли на тюрбаны. В район где толпы идиотов с кучей оружия - ну явно не один надо отправлять... Пиндосы хорошо для прикрытия сделали Lockheed AC-130 - вот он как раз и то его тоже прикрывать надо, а у нас один Ми-24 в "муравейник" пукнуть отправили....


так ведь и был расчет, вертушек тоже ждали гниды

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Заявление Турции для ООН по Су-24М ВКС:

Вроде как, говорится о 17 секундном нарушении границы.

----------


## andrew_78

Война без потерь не бывает. На 56-й день БД начался скорбный отсчет. И тем необъяснимее, что потери случились от действий третьей стороны. Если отмотать назад, то в первые дни/недели на задания ходили под "прикрышкой". Правда задействовано было только одно звено Су-30СМ (не помню увеличили наряд сил или нет с тех пор, вроде бы планировали довести до 8 шт.) и последние даже успели отметиться в сообщениях когда один борт случайно пересек границу и со слов тех же турок "встречавшую" его пару Ф-16 одним "облучением" заставил ретироваться (если ничего не путаю). Что касается ПСС, то в первое время также конвейером в воздухе находись пары Ми-24. Фейки от турок (беспилотник, "МиГ-29") и прочий явно неуклюжий пиар и тот потом притих, так как вроде бы широкая коалиция назревала и вроде бы действия в воздухе не просто так с США и НАТО скоординировали. А тут что-то резко изменилось (пресловутый "семейный нефтебизнес"?). Вот и "удар в спину ножом". 

Чтобы ответить на вопрос почему именно в этот момент не было прикрытия в воздухе  и турки не преминули этим воспользоваться (а потом ударных ПСС), нужно обладать полной информацией. Нет причин снимать ответственность с командования, но нужно и иметь преставление о том: хватало ли наряда сил на прикрытие (как ПВО так и ПСС) при возросшем объеме боевой работы? те же ли люди участвуют в планировании, подготовке и выполнении операций, что и в первые недели? почему по данным приведенного здесь ОК бомбер шел один (не парой, не в группе)? и т.д.  Что касается работы СПО, предположу, что после полутора месяцев боевой работы (не сомневаюсь, что турки при полетах ВКС РФ каждый раз поднимают в район к границе свою авиацию) это стало "дежурным" событием. Т.е. в первое время маневры против захватов скорее всего выполнялись. А потом поскольку действия с авиацией НАТО вроде как скоординированы, и после прохода приграничных мест захват и облучение от турок пропадали, то на "березу" могли перестать обращать внимание. Этим и воспользовались теперь уже пособники террористов.

----------


## KURYER

Вот эти два товарища, с мыльницами, абсолютно случайно засняли, как турки сбили СУ-24:


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Muller

> Заявление Турции для ООН по Су-24М ВКС:
> 
> Вроде как, говорится о 17 секундном нарушении границы.


так и есть, ждали, пасли, караулили. Ловили хоть малейшую возможность, как тут выше выразились верно, "хоть тушкой, хоть чучелком".
И успели выстрелить в тем самые 17 секунд.

Вроде турки по такой же схеме уже подлавливали не раз и сбивали сирийские борта. 

Если я правильно понимаю, они несколько лет специально ввели такой порядок (сначала предупреждают на международной частоте пока ЛА находится за десяток-другой км от "ленточки" - отсюда и "5 минут" - потом по факту её пересечения, после этого стреляют), чтобы сбивать сирийские самолеты/вертолеты за малейшие нарушения. 

Так или иначе, несмотря на все эти их официальные бумажки, этих подлых уродов все это нисколько не оправдывает.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Spirit

Явно смахивает на провакацию со стороны России. Правильно сделали что сбили. Когдато русские сбили же корейский боинг, гражданский к тому же!

----------


## PPV

> Явно смахивает на провакацию со стороны России. Правильно сделали что сбили. Когдато русские сбили же корейский боинг, гражданский к тому же!


Вы, гражданин нехороший, наверное, ездите на проварульной машине?

----------


## Spirit

> Вы, гражданин нехороший, наверное, ездите на проварульной машине?


Нет, хороший я)

----------


## SaVaGe10

Канал ANNANEWS 25.11.2015 съёмка с сирийской стороны. Участие в ПСО  сирийской армии.

----------


## L39aero

Вот вы интересный,правилами международными установлено,что при перехвате ВЦ в мирное время,а Турция не находится в состоянии войны с САР и Россией,перехватчик должен установить ВИЗУАЛЬНЫЙ контакт с перехватываемой целью,покачиванием с крыла на крыло показать вы перехвачены,а дальше либо следовать за мной либо,пересекая маршрут цели выдавить из воздушного пространства!и неписанное правило сбивать цели так чтобы упала на своей территории!так вот в 83 наши и голосовые и визуальные команды подавали,предупредительну

----------


## SaVaGe10

> ......провакацию....... Когдато русские сбили же корейский боинг, гражданский к тому же!


Чего мелочиться. Сбили два боинга. На ДВ и в Карелии. Для Спирита-русский язык явно не родной.

----------


## Pilot

то что был косяк в планировании вылетов это однозначно. еще и после потери самолета , похоже, была некая растерянность. группа боевого управления должна была, раз уж накосячили и потеряли самолет, поднять по тревоги все штурмовики готовые к вылету, перенаправить самолеты находящиеся в воздухе с вооружением в место предполагаемого приземления экипажа. Организовать изоляцию района всеми средствами и вести спасательную операцию. Но.... в итоге пришла пара Ми 8, каждый под прикрытием одного Ми-24. В итоге потеряли еще один вертолет, второй в дырках, погиб морпех, а в результате пролетели мимо штурмана, а летчика, если верить сирийским сми, спасли сирийские десантники ( может десантники и не сирийские были). Понятно, что привлечение штурмовиков к изоляции района чревато , но если этого не делать, то как другие экипажи будут выполнять боевые задачи? Да, до границы всего 4 км, да и хрен с ним, есть звено Су-30, есть Су-34 с хибинами, повесили в зоне и прикрывайте. тут понятно, что косяков много, но нас там не было и кто какие приказы отдавал и какой информацией владел мы не знаем .

----------


## Nazar

> Явно смахивает на провакацию со стороны России. Правильно сделали что сбили. Когдато русские сбили же корейский боинг, гражданский к тому же!


Каким-то смрадным духом понесло...



Еще и безграмотный дурак...

----------


## Pilot

> Я не предлагаю. Мое отношение к произошедшем, как к террористическому акту. На фоне политических и экономических мер, ликвидировать пару лиц (нажавшего на гашетку и отдавшего ему такой приказ) было бы в назидание. Приказы бывают разные, и те, кто их отдают, как и те, кто их исполняют, должны отдавать себе отчет.


политика очень грязная штука, но при этом очень тонкая вещь. Если мы проявим слабину, то турки потеряют страх и начнут борзеть, прикрываясь крышей НАТО. Тут надо очень грамотно их поставить на место. Например сбить тот же ф-16 над сирией, когда он будет бомбить курдов или "потерять" пару-тройку ПЗРК в горах курдистана. Ну вот упал, споткнулся, а пзрк улетели в пропасть. Ничего не знаю, потерял. и вообще, пора Сирию объявлять бесполетной зоной. летают только те, кто получил разрешение законного правительства. Остальных выносить ЗРС. Думается мне, что крайний БДК пошел в Сирию именно с таким грузом

----------


## Daemonmike

> Например сбить тот же ф-16 над сирией, когда он будет бомбить курдов или "потерять" пару-тройку ПЗРК в горах курдистана. Ну вот упал, споткнулся, а пзрк улетели в пропасть. Ничего не знаю, потерял. и вообще, пора Сирию объявлять бесполетной зоной. летают только те, кто получил разрешение законного правительства. Остальных выносить ЗРС. Думается мне, что крайний БДК пошел в Сирию именно с таким грузом


Почему бы не организовать круглосуточное патрулирование границы с Турцией истребителями Су-27 или Су-30, с применением средств РЭБ и при поддержке А-50? Для этого по моим прикидкам необходимо увеличить число истребителей минимум на 6 единиц, пара на патрулировании, пара в обслуживании и пара на замену. А там пока всего их 4 + ЗРС подсвечивать любые самолеты, взлетающие с аэродромов Турции, близких к Сирии и начать их аналогичным образом предупреждать при подлете к сирийской границе  о возможном сбитии. Теперь (задним умом) понятно, что на всех штурмовиков и бомбардировщиков 4-х истрибителей Су-30СМ явно маловато.

----------


## Daemonmike

Пишут, что спасли одного из летчиков.

----------


## Alex1979

Турецкие СМИ распространили аудиозапись пилотов истребителей Турции, предупреждавших российский бомбардировщик о нарушении воздушного пространства страны.

Как сообщает 1news.az со ссылкой на Haberler.com, пилоты истребителей F16 сказали: «Вы приближаетесь к воздушному пространству Турции. Срочно меняйте маршрут на юг» («The unknown air traffic position to humaynim 020 Radial 26 Miles. This is Turkish Air Force speaking on guard you are aproaching Turkish Air Space change your heading south immediately»).

Напомним, что Генштаб Турции заявил, что российский бомбардировщик, до уничтожения, 10 раз получал предупреждения от турецкой стороны.

российский бомбардировщик Су-24 был предупрежден о возможном нарушении воздушного пространства Турции за 15 миль (24,1 км) до границы.

Как сообщает 1news.az со ссылкой на газету Hurrıyet, предупреждения повторялись через каждые две мили (3,2 км), однако российский самолет их игнорировал.

Издание, ссылаясь на источники в ВВС Турции, отмечает, что самолет был сбит после второго захода в турецкое воздушное пространство.

Газета привлекает внимание к напряженности в отношениях между Анкарой и Москвой, которая началась в ответ на авиаудары ВКС РФ в сирийском районе Байырбуджак, населенном этническими туркменами.

Распространена аудиозапись предупреждения Су-24 со стороны турецких пилотов – ВИДЕО - ОБНОВЛЕНО - 1NEWS.AZ

----------


## Panda-9

> Газета привлекает внимание к напряженности в отношениях между Анкарой и Москвой, которая началась в ответ на авиаудары ВКС РФ в сирийском районе Байырбуджак, населенном этническими *туркменами*.


Это не туркмены, это т.н. туркоманы (т.е. недоотуреченные, но уже тяготеющие к Турции, жители на севере Сирии - уже писали тут об этом). Туркмены - это несколько иные люди и живут они в другом месте.

----------


## Pilot

Посол РФ во Франции подтвердил спасение летчика

----------


## Pilot

а вот и подтверждение моих мыслей про крайний БДК

НА АВИАБАЗУ "ХМЕЙМИМ" В СИРИИ БУДЕТ ПЕРЕБРОШЕНА ЗЕНИТНО-РАКЕТНАЯ СИСТЕМА С-400 - ШОЙГУ

----------


## rinace

Вопрос к более специалистам.
А что не было сделало для недопущения подобного трагического события ?

IMHO я вижу 2 явных косяка :
1) отсутствие истребительного прикрытия
2) отсутствие РЭБ

----------


## Pilot

> Почему бы не организовать круглосуточное патрулирование границы с Турцией истребителями Су-27 или Су-30, с применением средств РЭБ и при поддержке А-50? Для этого по моим прикидкам необходимо увеличить число истребителей минимум на 6 единиц, пара на патрулировании, пара в обслуживании и пара на замену. А там пока всего их 4 + ЗРС подсвечивать любые самолеты, взлетающие с аэродромов Турции, близких к Сирии и начать их аналогичным образом предупреждать при подлете к сирийской границе  о возможном сбитии. Теперь (задним умом) понятно, что на всех штурмовиков и бомбардировщиков 4-х истрибителей Су-30СМ явно маловато.


по истребителям было понятно сразу. Две пары не могут эффективно прикрыть всю группировку. Пара на земле должна в готовности быть и один -два в воздухе. Но Сирия хоть и не большая, а мотаться из края в край не получится, а тут еще бомбовозы подгрузили. Матчасть и люди не вечные. Нагрузка большая. Но удивляет, что у границы с турками не было никого!
Штурмовиков как раз хватает. Если все боеготовы. Вот только низковато они летают, впрочем как и вертушки, а у бородатых есть чем пострелять.

----------


## Pilot

Министр доложил Путину о спасении летчика



Москва. 25 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Во вторник в течение 12 часов российские спецподразделения и спецподразделения Сирийской армии проводили военно-спасательную операцию по спасению штурмана самолета Су-24, сбитого в небе над Сирией, сообщил в среду на заседании коллегии Минобороны глава военного ведомства генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

"Операция завершилась успешно. Штурман доставлен на нашу базу. Жив, здоров", - сказал министр.

"Я хотел бы поблагодарить всех наших ребят, которые с огромным риском работали всю ночь", - сказал С.Шойгу.

"В 03:40 МСК они завершили эту работу", - сообщил С.Шойгу.

"Я доложил об успешном завершении операции Верховному Главнокомандующему. Он просил передать слова благодарности всему личному составу, который принимал участие в этой операции", - сказал С.Шойгу.

----------


## Daemonmike

> Но удивляет, что у границы с турками не было никого!


Расслабились, не ожидали...
Это явная ошибка командования, нужно исправлять увеличением истребительного состава. Да и развернутый С-400 не помешает.

----------


## Pilot

вот тут есть проблема по увеличению группировки самолетов. Сможем ли мы ее нормально снабжать? кораблей в сирийском экспрессе добавили, но этого маловато :(

----------


## Daemonmike

> вот тут есть проблема по увеличению группировки самолетов. Сможем ли мы ее нормально снабжать? кораблей в сирийском экспрессе добавили, но этого маловато :(


Есть еще вариант с тяжелыми и средними транспортниками АН-124 и Ил-96 соответственно.

----------


## Pilot

Летчик Герой посмертно, морпех Мужества посмертно, штурман - Мужества

----------


## Pilot

> Есть еще вариант с тяжелыми и средними транспортниками АН-124 и Ил-96 соответственно.


Слишком дорого и не эффективно

----------


## Pilot

Как сообщила пресс-служба президента, за героизм, мужество и отвагу, проявленные при исполнении воинского долга, подполковнику Олегу Пешкову присвоено звание Героя России(посмертно). орденами Мужества награждены капитан Константин Мурахтин и матрос Александр Позынич (посмертно)

----------


## Nazar

Надо самолету присвоить имя Олег Пешков, хорошая память будет....Думаю в полку так и сделают.

----------


## Muller

Интересно, а что с телом подполковника Пешкова? Его вообще кто-нибудь собирается вытаскивать из лап духов?

----------


## APKAH

А сам самолёт получается шагольский был, а экипаж из 4 ЦБП? Восьмёрка толмачёвская АМТШ, только какую именно потеряли пока не известно.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт 02 белый?



> №02, возможно, судя по личной странице в соцсети погибшего пилота.

----------


## vasil

> Министр доложил Путину о спасении летчика
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 25 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Во вторник в течение 12 часов российские спецподразделения и спецподразделения Сирийской армии проводили военно-спасательную операцию по спасению штурмана самолета Су-24, сбитого в небе над Сирией, сообщил в среду на заседании коллегии Минобороны глава военного ведомства генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
> 
> "Операция завершилась успешно. Штурман доставлен на нашу базу. Жив, здоров", - сказал министр.
> 
> "Я хотел бы поблагодарить всех наших ребят, которые с огромным риском работали всю ночь", - сказал С.Шойгу.
> ...



Боже, Ты есть...

----------


## Spirit

> Чего мелочиться. Сбили два боинга. На ДВ и в Карелии. Для Спирита-русский язык явно не родной.


Конечно не родной и слава Богу.

----------


## vasil

> Турецкие СМИ распространили аудиозапись пилотов истребителей Турции, предупреждавших российский бомбардировщик о нарушении воздушного пространства страны.
> 
> Как сообщает 1news.az со ссылкой на Haberler.com, пилоты истребителей F16 сказали: «Вы приближаетесь к воздушному пространству Турции. Срочно меняйте маршрут на юг» («The unknown air traffic position to humaynim 020 Radial 26 Miles. This is Turkish Air Force speaking on guard you are aproaching Turkish Air Space change your heading south immediately»).
> 
> Напомним, что Генштаб Турции заявил, что российский бомбардировщик, до уничтожения, 10 раз получал предупреждения от турецкой стороны.
> 
> российский бомбардировщик Су-24 был предупрежден о возможном нарушении воздушного пространства Турции за 15 миль (24,1 км) до границы.
> 
> Как сообщает 1news.az со ссылкой на газету Hurrıyet, предупреждения повторялись через каждые две мили (3,2 км), однако российский самолет их игнорировал.
> ...


это не предупреждение. это попытка сорвать выполнение боевого задания в приграничной зоне...психическая атака

----------


## rinace

И снова вопрос к более специалистам 

«На самом деле никаких предупреждений не было. Ни по радиообмену, ни визуально. Вообще не было контакта. Поэтому мы заходили на боевой курс в штатном режиме. Нужно понимать, какая скорость у бомбардировщика и какая — у истребителя F-16. Если бы нас хотели предупредить, то могли бы показать себя, встав на параллельный курс. А так ничего не было. Да и ракета пришла в хвост нашего самолёта внезапно. Мы даже визуально её не наблюдали, чтобы успеть сделать противоракетный манёвр», – цитирует пилота РИА Новости.


А у меня возникли вопросы :

1)Почему не сработал индикатор облучения СПО-15М "Береза"

2)Визуально наблюдать пущенную ракету в задней послусфере это как ? 

Что-то либо недоговаривает, либо журналисты как обычно перепутали, либо я сильно и принципиально ошибаюсь.

----------


## Pilot

и Береза работала, только атака была тепловой ракетой с малого расстояния. Ракету можно заметить по дымному следу. сейчас есть станции обнаружения пуска ракет.

----------


## F74

> И снова вопрос к более специалистам 
> 
> «На самом деле никаких предупреждений не было. Ни по радиообмену, ни визуально. Вообще не было контакта. Поэтому мы заходили на боевой курс в штатном режиме. Нужно понимать, какая скорость у бомбардировщика и какая — у истребителя F-16. Если бы нас хотели предупредить, то могли бы показать себя, встав на параллельный курс. А так ничего не было. Да и ракета пришла в хвост нашего самолёта внезапно. Мы даже визуально её не наблюдали, чтобы успеть сделать противоракетный манёвр», – цитирует пилота РИА Новости.
> 
> 
> А у меня возникли вопросы :
> 
> 1)Почему не сработал индикатор облучения СПО-15М "Береза"
> 
> ...


Для начала у СПО-15 есть определение режима работы РЛС- обзор, сопровождение или подсвет ракете. Истребитель могли вполне наводить по командам с той же самой наземной РЛС, работавшей в обзоре. А обзорных РЛС, ИМХО, там достаточно- так что даже если была засветка со сторону Турции- возможно не придали значения. А если у локатора F-16 той модификации был режим сопровождения на проходе, тогда ой. Ну и сам по себе комплекс обороны устарел лет 30 назад. А если ракета при этом с ИК ГСН- то СПО-15 и не крякнет.

У Су-24М есть зеркала заднего вида, так что если истребитель подлетит достаточно близко, то его видно будет, как и пуск ракеты. Плюс есть СППР Мак-УЛ, но это скорее источник дезинформации.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

СпН Сирийской армии сопровождает экипаж сбитого Ми-8АМТШ:

----------


## stream

Выживший летчик Су-24 намерен после поправки отомстить за командира - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Djoker

> Восьмёрка толмачёвская АМТШ, только какую именно потеряли пока не известно.


Б/н 252:



(1:41):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROgOqqeQAL4

----------


## Muller

> <>Плюс есть СППР Мак-УЛ, но это скорее источник дезинформации.


Я правильно понимаю, что он дает много ложных срабатываний и потому в эксплуатации практически не задействуется?

----------


## F74

> Я правильно понимаю, что он дает много ложных срабатываний и потому в эксплуатации практически не задействуется?


Примерно так.

----------


## gadalkin

БКО-2 надо признать устаревший агрегат из прошлого века.

----------


## Muller

> БКО-2 надо признать устаревший агрегат из прошлого века.


ну еще бы - ему уже лет 40.
Подозреваю, что на сбитом борту БКО работал не весь. Мак-"цветомузыка" был, скорее всего, дааавно и навсегда отключен. Хотя, будь он включен, это мало что могло бы изменить.

----------


## KURYER

> Надо самолету присвоить имя Олег Пешков, хорошая память будет....Думаю в полку так и сделают.


*Я не Шарли, я — Су-24*

Мне небеса вдруг обернулись пеклом,
Предательский удар из-за угла...
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

Когда бьют в спину, знают — не промажут,
Какие уязвимые места...
И боль, начавшаяся где-то в фюзеляже,
Пронзает от кабины до хвоста.

Что, чёрт возьми, творится в этом мире?!
Не разглядеть мне сквозь огонь и дым.
Я не Шарли, я — Су-24,
И где таблички с именем моим?

Пике затянет... Головокруженье
Перемешает всё в калейдоскоп.
Мне не дано ни шанса на спасенье,
Я неизбежное встречаю прямо в лоб.

Земля обнимет, чтоб принять навеки,
Мой самописец пусть накроет мгла.
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

©Сергей Ефимов.

----------


## gadalkin

МАК "смотрит" туда, где вычислитель решил, что цель главная. Он не всеракурсный. О том что цель главная, то есть, представляющая наибольшую опасность, он судит по РЛС излучению от СПО Березы  и логике "зашитой" в него. Но создавался он на те РЛС-средства, что были на вооружении противника несколько десятков лет назад, и уже тогда не давал особой информативности, на что летный состав отвечал его выключением, к примеру в Афганистане. Пуск ракеты с ИК ГСН без облучения РЛС он не определит, так как комплекс не имеет понятия об угрозе. На многих самолетах НАТО стоят оптические датчики (на килях, законцовках крыла, носовой части), которые принимают ИК сигнал в постоянном режиме со своего ракурса.

----------


## Fencer

> 


Штурман сбитого Су-24 пообещал отомстить за погибшего командира: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## николай-78

> На многих самолетах НАТО стоят оптические датчики (на килях, законцовках крыла, носовой части), которые принимают ИК сигнал в постоянном режиме со своего ракурса.


1.Данные устройства можно увидеть  и на отечественной технике 30МКМ_Малазия и 35С_РФ-поковыряйтесь в сети
2.СПО-15 называлось чаще не "Береза", а "паникер"-выть начинало сразу после включения. Методик по его применению не было.
По Су-24 -"подловили", а это подразумевает 2 момента- А).ждали, если ждали-то так наши летали постоянно. По территории "ВРАГА"?? Примечание:Турция, Швеция, Польша-это самые заклятые исторически сложившиеся друзья РФ-точнее России. Б).Осуществлялось наведение Ф-16 на которое нужно время, следовательно где радиолокационный контороль воздушного пространства и радиоперехват, это не граница с Ираком-это практически район аэродрома. Далее "Что делать?": Израиль-принцип: "Око-за око, зуб-за зуб"-ни нот ни протестов, они в стане врагов всю жизнь живут. А туфту с радиообменом турецких ВВС можно замастрячить запросто-не взлетая и имея радиостанцию. Был такой анекдот в СССР-ские времена как пиндосов сопровождали при условиях на аэродроме взлета ниже минимума, экипаж в кабину и ШБУ на КП-далее"пешим по летному с положенным радиообменом". И что-то ответную карту долго вояли.
Чтобы эта информация о подаче команд турецкими ВВС принималась в оправдание перехваченный экипаж должен находиться на частоте-аварийной - 20канал. А шо там наша супер разведка делает, я думаю турки предупреждали, что завалят. Или нам все по барабану! Всё как всегда, всё обучение на своих ошибках и каждую новую войну всё с начала. Все хорошо начиналось думал научились играть в "Покер", нет -опять "в дурака"- стабильность. Наверно операцию теперь должен возглавит герой РФ-Сердюков (извинть прошу что с "маленькой" буквы", так сойдет). По сообшению Радио Свобода, турки прирезали к своему ВП ещё 5км сирийского, может правда может нет.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Новости с мест...
Сирийцы хотят переименовать туркоманскую гору в "Гору Пешкова".
Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке

----------


## stream

В атаке Турции на Су-24 участвовали США и Саудовская Аравия - ИА REGNUM

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> В атаке Турции на Су-24 участвовали США и Саудовская Аравия - ИА REGNUM


"Эксперт" говорит от Су-24М2. Уже перебросили в Сирию?  :Smile:

----------


## rinace

В свете последних заявлений турецкой стороны вопрос такой - а как помогут в данной ситуации средства РЭБ ? Судя по заявлению Эрдогана :

_«Если сегодня точно такое же нарушение наших воздушных границ случится, мы в состоянии дать такой же ответ», - сказал он на заседании глав сельских администраций в Анкаре в четверг, передает РИА «Новости»._ 

теперь похоже даже наличие развернутых С-400 не помешает сбить российские самолет опять .

Мы же не будем сбивать турецкие самолеты на турецкой территории в ответ. 

Вопрос собственно такой : Возможно ли полностью подавить турецкие РЛС средствами РЭБ ?

----------


## rinace

В атаке Турции на Су-24 участвовали США и Саудовская Аравия

Действительно, наш самолет поджидали в засаде турецкие перехватчики, на земле располагалась диверсионно-разведывательная группа, замаскированная под местных туркоманов, были заранее завезены съемочные группы CNN и FOX…

Это только тактическое обеспечение финала. Сама операция началась гораздо раньше. На протяжении всего периода действия российских ВКС — разведка стран НАТО не сидела сложа руки. За действиями нашей авиации велся постоянный мониторинг средствами космической, воздушной и наземной разведок. В самом нападении было задействовано несколько комплексов разведки и целеуказания — как минимум 3, а также два F-16 с новейшими ракетами AIM-9X.

В атаке Турции на Су-24 участвовали США и Саудовская Аравия - ИА REGNUM

----------


## Avia M

Тайип Эрдоган: Турция расстроена реакцией России на инцидент с Су-24 - AEX.RU

Не сомневаюсь, что Турция расстроена.
Но эрдоган величав, ему не до расстройств. Звонил барак, благодарил, обещал доступ к звездному телу...

----------


## Let_nab

*Подразделения армии США вошли в Сирию из Турции*

- Подразделения армии США вошли в Сирию из Турции - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## TapAc

Больше всего комментарий к видео понравился:
"Конвой был предупрежден не менее 10 раз визуально и 2 раза по радио Маяк. Он проник на территорию Сирии на 19 секунд"(c)﻿

 :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> *Подразделения армии США вошли в Сирию из Турции*
> 
> - Подразделения армии США вошли в Сирию из Турции - Телеканал «Звезда»


По какому праву? К знатокам международно-правовых отношений.

----------


## vasil

> По какому праву? К знатокам международно-правовых отношений.


c......ли они на этого мотнрё с ёёнами в придачу. мне интересно, а лягушатнички-петушатнички союзнички гальские ещё летают или свою баржУ повернули срочно на Тулон? кабы чего не вышло, а вдруг спутают...

----------


## SAM77

> По какому праву? К знатокам международно-правовых отношений.


А зачем им право? Они же исключительная нация ;)

----------


## николай-78

30СМ-это Барс, а Барс-это Заслон. А если Заслонов не меньше 2-х,то проблем нет по постановщикам помех- пущай Эрдогановские соколы прилетают. А ещё должен быть ПРЛ вариант 27 ракеты-супротив установщиков помех летающих.

----------


## Avia M

> А зачем им право? Они же исключительная нация ;)


В недалеком прошлом, одна "исключительная нация" оставила свой познавательный след в Истории. По моему достаточно исключительности...

----------


## николай-78

> F-16 с новейшими ракетами AIM-9X.


Вот все на места и встало, наведение в ППС и атака и УР с ТГС-не стыковалось. А вот с AIM-9X...

----------


## Panda-9

Эрдоган заявил, что Турция не будет извиняться за инцидент с Су-24 | РИА Новости
Представляю, как довольно сейчас потирают руки обезьяноподобные за лужей. Как им нравится эта ситуация! Когда же их Господь покарает?

----------


## KURYER

> 4 more #RuAF's Su-30SMs of 6982nd AvB Domna are projected to be deployed  to Syria by next 48 hours. Possibility of 4 Su-35Ss deployment too


Посмотрим сбудется ли этот прогноз:



> 4 СУ-30СМ с авиабазы Домна будут передислоцированы в Сирию в течение ближайших 48 часов. Также возможна передислокация 4 СУ-35

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

на видео ПУ ЗРС С-300

----------


## Djoker

> на видео ПУ ЗРС С-300


А как их отличить от ПУ С-400? Сейчас в войска идут ПУ на МАЗовском шасси.

----------


## stream

Русского "Ворчуна" услышат и за океаном - Армии и войны - Свободная Пресса
«То, что сейчас пытается делать Эрдоган — это попытка перекроить Сирию. Анкара планировала создать буферную зону, ввести семитысячный контингент войск, нагнать туда беженцев, и под прикрытием лагерей беженцев тренировать боевиков»

----------


## Pilot

> А как их отличить от ПУ С-400? Сейчас в войска идут ПУ на МАЗовском шасси.


на МАЗовском пока не видел. все были на шасси БАЗ. Ракета та же. к тому же БАЗ входит в алмаз

----------


## stream

Турция может закрыть проливы Босфор и Дарданеллы в случае «угрозы военной опасности» — Рамблер.Новости

----------


## Djoker

> на МАЗовском пока не видел. все были на шасси БАЗ. Ракета та же. к тому же БАЗ входит в алмаз


На БАЗовском только в Подмосковье. Все остальные полки получили МАЗы:
ПАО "НПО "Алмаз" имени академика А.А. Расплетина ОАО - План поставки выполняется

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> на видео ПУ ЗРС С-300


Нет, похожие ПУ есть и для С-400. ПУ 5П85СМ2-01 на шасси МЗКТ-543М:

----------


## vasil

> Вот все на места и встало, наведение в ППС и атака и УР с ТГС-не стыковалось. А вот с AIM-9X...


хорошо что штурмана спасли, суда по инфе заказ был пилотов ликвидировать в любом случае, повезло ему несказанно. И сразу же выяснилось, что и предупреждений никаких не было, да и вообще ничего не было...было подло и мелко, по-восточному коварно и мерзко
Сирии сейчас самое время объявить своё воздушное пространство закрытой для турецкой авиации как таковой
и поручить это выполнять ВВС РФ
силенок маловато пока
но это только пока

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

да, 4 и 5 полковые комплекты шли на МАЗах. Они же идут на Фаворит. Все-таки основным будет БАЗ.

----------


## Pilot

> На БАЗовском только в Подмосковье. Все остальные полки получили МАЗы:
> ПАО "НПО "Алмаз" имени академика А.А. Расплетина ОАО - План поставки выполняется


на том же сайте все фото и рисунки только БАЗов

----------


## KURYER

Ребята сняли хороший клип в память...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker

> на том же сайте все фото и рисунки только БАЗов


Ну так как сверстали давным давно, так и они остаются. Сейчас, видимо, ждут новое шасси от КамАЗа:

----------


## Fencer

В Минобороны России подвели итоги деятельности ВКС РФ в Сирийской Арабской Республике с 23 по 26 ноября : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Spirit

Заявление Заместителю Генерального прокурора Российской Федерации Главному военному прокурору

----------


## L39aero

Глупее в жизни не видел обращения,они по ходу в сентябре жить остались!не заметили видимо что на всех су-24 и су-30см знаки давно отмыли!

----------


## николай-78

> Заявление Заместителю Генерального прокурора Российской Федерации Главному военному прокурору


по 5 бальной шкале-(от Мэтью Ли)-5"ПСАКОВ"

----------


## Pilot

> Ну так как сверстали давным давно, так и они остаются. Сейчас, видимо, ждут новое шасси от КамАЗа:


не, я уже писал, Алмаз купил БАЗ, теперь у 400 будет свое шасси :)

----------


## Avia M

> Заявление Заместителю Генерального прокурора Российской Федерации Главному военному прокурору


Заинтересованные лица в НАТЕ(О) высоко оценят подобную стряпню и поваров...

----------


## Panda-9

> Глупее в жизни не видел обращения,они по ходу в сентябре жить остались!не заметили видимо что на всех су-24 и су-30см знаки давно отмыли!


Так фейк это чистой воды. На "источник" посмотрите - отмороженные либерасты. А главное - ни подписей, ни печати, ни полагающегося гербового бланка. Просто электронный текст от злобного "юмориста".

----------


## Pilot

Турция, сбив 24 ноября на границе с Сирией российский бомбардировщик Су-24, прекратила полеты над соседней арабской республикой, сообщает газеты Hurriyet со ссылкой на дипломатические источники. Анкара входит в антиигиловскую коалицию во главе с США и участвовала в кампании против боевиков.

Такое решение принято после обострения отношений России и Турции из-за сбитого турецким истребителем военного самолета. Источники турецкой газеты утверждают, что Анкара договорилась приостановить полеты в обмен на то, что Москва прекратит вылеты своей авиации к границе с Турцией.

----------


## vasil

> Турция, сбив 24 ноября на границе с Сирией российский бомбардировщик Су-24, прекратила полеты над соседней арабской республикой, сообщает газеты Hurriyet со ссылкой на дипломатические источники. Анкара входит в антиигиловскую коалицию во главе с США и участвовала в кампании против боевиков.
> 
> Такое решение принято после обострения отношений России и Турции из-за сбитого турецким истребителем военного самолета. Источники турецкой газеты утверждают, что Анкара договорилась приостановить полеты в обмен на то, что Москва прекратит вылеты своей авиации к границе с Турцией.


это нельзя делать ни при каких обстоятельствах...
да, не ответили кто мониторит небо над Сирией: лягушатники со своей  баржи летают или накрылись брезентом со вторника?

----------


## SaVaGe10

> [obozrevatel.ru/zayavlenie/"]Заявление Заместителю Генерального прокурора Российской Федерации Главному военному прокурору[/URL]


Даже не сомневался. Опять тут Спирит пачкает.

----------


## Pilot

Родственники погибшего в Сирии пилота получат материальную помощь и квартиру - губернатор Липецкой области



Липецк. 27 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-ЦЕНТР - Вдова и дети погибшего в Сирии командира российского Су-24 Олега Пешкова получат всемерную поддержку, заявил глава Липецкой области Олег Королев.

Выступая в пятницу на съезде участковых уполномоченных УМВД России в Липецке, он отметил, что это касается не только выделения солидной материальной помощи и решения жилищных проблем, но и постоянного внимания и моральной поддержки.

"Средства на лечение и реабилитацию, а также на покупку квартиры будут выделены и штурману Су-24 Константину Мурахтину", - сказал О.Королев.

Представители органов власти, общественных организаций и обычные жители города продолжают нести цветы к памятнику погибшим в мирное время летчикам Сергею Шерстобитову и Леонтию Кривенкову на площади Авиаторов в Липецке. Они, как и погибший в Сирии пилот, служили в Липецком авиацентре - элитном подразделении ВКС России, и сейчас в Липецке в местной прессе активно обсуждается предложение дополнить скульптурную группу мемориала третьей фигурой - О.Пешкова.

----------


## Pilot

> это нельзя делать ни при каких обстоятельствах...
> да, не ответили кто мониторит небо над Сирией: лягушатники со своей  баржи летают или накрылись брезентом со вторника?


  ВКС продолжают летать у сирийско-турецкой границы, нет договоренностей с Анкарой о прекращении там полетов - Песков



Москва. 27 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Кремле заявили, что российская авиация продолжает действовать на территории Сирии без каких-либо ограничений.

Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков не подтвердил информацию о том, что с турецкой стороной была достигнута договоренность о прекращении полетов в районе границы во избежание новых инцидентов.

"Мне неизвестно о таких договоренностях. Мы исходим из того, что российские ВКС продолжают операцию по поддержке наступательных действий вооруженных сил Сирии против террористических организаций, продолжают без каких-либо ограничений в рамках хорошо известной миссии", - заявил Д.Песков журналистам в пятницу.

----------


## vasil

> ВКС продолжают летать у сирийско-турецкой границы, нет договоренностей с Анкарой о прекращении там полетов - Песков
> 
> 
> 
> Москва. 27 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Кремле заявили, что российская авиация продолжает действовать на территории Сирии без каких-либо ограничений.
> 
> Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков не подтвердил информацию о том, что с турецкой стороной была достигнута договоренность о прекращении полетов в районе границы во избежание новых инцидентов.
> 
> "Мне неизвестно о таких договоренностях. Мы исходим из того, что российские ВКС продолжают операцию по поддержке наступательных действий вооруженных сил Сирии против террористических организаций, продолжают без каких-либо ограничений в рамках хорошо известной миссии", - заявил Д.Песков журналистам в пятницу.


О продолжении полётов ВКС РФ и не сомневаюсь. Я спрашивал про гальских морских петушков-улитко-жабоедов...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Телеканал «Звезда» публикует эксклюзивные кадры новейших истребителей ВКС РФ Су-30СМ на авиабазе «Хмеймим» в Сирии.

Самолеты готовятся к боевым вылетам по сопровождению бомбардировщиков, наносящих удары по боевикам запрещенного в России «Исламского государства». 

Как сообщалось ранее, истребители будут сопровождать все вылеты бомбардировщиков ВКС РФ после инцидента с Су-24, особенно во время нахождения авиации в приграничной с Турцией территорией Сирии. 

Кроме того, по поручению Министра обороны РФ Сергея Шойгу в Сирии развернут  российский зенитный ракетный комплекс С-400, а крейсер «Москва» заступил на боевое дежурство в прибрежной части восточного Средиземноморья возле сирийской провинции Латакия. 

Морякам поступил приказ уничтожать любые цели, которые могут представлять опасность для авиации ВКС РФ. 

24 ноября российский бомбардировщик Су-24 был сбит турецким F-16 в Сирии ракетой класса «воздух-воздух». Пилот Олег Пешков погиб. Также во время спасательной операции погиб морпех Александр Позынич. Штурман Константин Мурахтин был спасен и доставлен на авиабазу «Хмеймим». 

Фото: ТРК «Звезда»

----------


## Panda-9

> Колонна не доехала до завода по уничтожению нефти в Турции:
> Вложение 68173


Тут не колонна, тут целое стадо. Уничтожено досрочно - турки, эх, не успели.

----------


## TapAc

> 


Путин: "..5 000 км..".  :Smile: 
Прям с орбиты Луны наши летчики наблюдают  :Cool:  Мощно!
ВВП ненароком проболтался о наших новых разработках, эх... А может специально..  :Rolleyes: 

Это прям как с "типа" случайно попавшего в объективы тв камер схемы по многоцелевой системе «Статус-6».
Т.е. Владимир Владимирович нашим "партнерам" намекает: "Читайте между строк, сцуки" :))

P.s. Понятно что оговорился, но все равно улыбнуло :)

----------


## TapAc

> Колонна не доехала до завода по уничтожению нефти в Турции:
> Вложение 68173


Я не спец по авто, но кабины вроде это "КАМАЗ". Если так, откуда у шахидов такое кол-во "КАМАЗОВ"??

----------


## KURYER

> Я не спец по авто, но кабины вроде это "КАМАЗ". Если так, откуда у шахидов такое кол-во "КАМАЗОВ"??


Это к сожалению не Сирия, это вот что Taliban stecken durch Raketen 200 Tanklaster in Brand | Welt
Добровольные помощники МО РФ, блин...

----------


## Djoker

Был сбит б/н 83:

----------


## Djoker

> Был сбит б/н 83


Пишут, что RF-90932, т.е. это бывший б/н 26 из Шагла:





https://twitter.com/etkmkao/status/670256970465730560

Никто не знает, за какое число этот выпуск "Вестей"?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

Пилот F-16, сбивший российский Су-24М, этнический босняк? - bmpd

----------


## TapAc

Кто подскажет:
Не логичней было направить в Сирию МиГ-29 СМТ? Размеры территории как раз под них и воздушного противостояния не планировалось. 
Да и на постоянную прописку их можно было там оставить, тем более у сирийского руководства был интерес к модификациям МиГ-29.
Или Су-30 направили, в частности, в рекламных целях?

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 27 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Турецкое военное руководство грубо нарушило все международные законы по охране государственной границы, заявил в пятницу главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Турецкое военное руководство грубо нарушило все международные законы о порядке действий по охране государственной границы в воздушном пространстве", - сказал В.Бондарев журналистам.

Он также обратил внимание, что от турецкой стороны после трагедии не последовало ни извинений, ни предложений помощи в поиске и эвакуации экипажа.

"Руководством авиационной группировки России, после подписания 23 октября 2015 года меморандума о взаимопонимании между министерством обороны Российской Федерации и министерством обороны Соединенных Штатов Америки, осуществляющим руководство коалиционными силами, неукоснительно выполнялись меры по предотвращению инцидентов между военными воздушными судами Минобороны России и стран коалиции, участвующих в операции", - отметил главком.

В соответствии с этими договоренностями с пункта управления ВКС России на авиабазе "Хмеймим" представителям ВВС США была заблаговременно передана информация с указанием районов применения пары бомбардировщиков Су-24м и занимаемых эшелонах, подчеркнул он.

"Поэтому заявления различных официальных лиц Турции о том, что они не знали принадлежности нашего самолета, вызывают недоумение", - отметил В.Бондарев.

----------


## vasil

> Был сбит б/н 83:


всё встало на свои места: как тут не вспомнить 2008 год, когда пилоты РФ отмечали, что турецкие радары комплексов ПВО "Найк-Зевс или Геркулес" пытались брать их борта на сопровождение...ещё тогда были подлые мыслишки  у башибузуков

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Схема поражения фронтового бомбардировщика *Су-24М* ВКС России, 24.11.2015., Сирия:


Схема полёта истребителя F-16С ВВС Турции с аэр. Диярбакыр 24.11.2015.:

МО РФ.

----------


## Let_nab

Военнослужащим сирийского спецназа вручили награды за участие в освобождении нашего лётчика....
Медаль «За укрепление боевого содружества».



Группа российской морской пехоты с боем прорывалась к месту нахождения пилота. Сирийский спецназ, вступив в прямое боестолкновение с бандитами, прикрывал спасательный отряд одновременно с нескольких сторон. Прикрывали наших и бойцы *Хезболлы*.  У сирийцев, прикрывавших российскую поисково-спасательную группу, легкие ранения получили три бойца, тяжело ранены двое...

----------


## vasil

> Военнослужащим сирийского спецназа вручили награды за участие в освобождении нашего лётчика....
> Медаль «За укрепление боевого содружества».
> 
> 
> 
> Группа российской морской пехоты с боем прорывалась к месту нахождения пилота. Сирийский спецназ, вступив в прямое боестолкновение с бандитами, прикрывал спасательный отряд одновременно с нескольких сторон. Прикрывали наших и бойцы Хезболлы.  У сирийцев, прикрывавших российскую поисково-спасательную группу, легкие ранения получили три бойца, тяжело ранены двое...


ну вот, момент истины, наконец то, настал.
погоревали, постенали о "коварстве восточных инородцев" в стиле 22.06.1941г., поплакали,  ну и хватит.
а теперь РЕЗЮМЕ:
1. турция как была искони врагом РФ, так и осталась, сопли о "геополитическом партнёрстве" высохли, иллюзии исчезли (ну, может, кроме торгашей кожей, хруктами, туризьмом и бандитов)
2. война теперь пойдёт по жёсткому, истребительную компоненту увеличить в разы, в т.ч. за счёт "легких" бортов типа МИГ-29 
3. служба ПСС  должна быть усилена кардинально (МИ-28Н), готова действовать на ВСЕХ направлениях, конечно вместе с сирийцами + их вертолёты
4. население "обрабатываемых" районов должно быть УВЕРЕНО, что захват в плен и, не дай Бог,  казнь пилотов ВВС РФ и САР повлечёт за собой ковровые бомбардировки всех без разбора
5. в приграничных районах взятие бортов на сопровождение средствами ПВО сопредельной стороны автоматически означает атаку со всеми вытекающими последствиями (+ тоже для ВВС); по возможности, подавление помехами всего пространства САР
6. без перекрытия турецкой и иорданской границ война будет бесконечной, с сирийской стороны границы должна быть зона тотального поражения, никаких лагерей для беженцев, гуманитарных конвоев без сопровождения машин и вертолётов ООН)))))))))))))  
7. какая либо помощь игил со стороны аравийских манархий, грузии или азербайджана  автоматически ставит их на одну доску с ними со всеми вытекающими последствиями
8. помощь в оснащении ПВО ИРИ должна стать приоритетной
9. немедленно должно быть заключено соглашение с ИРИ о входе в морскую зону на Каспии и Персидском заливе кораблей ВМФ РФ, как и использование воздушного пространства ИРИ  
10. все гуманитарные и образовательные организации, консультва турции в РФ должны быть закрыты, особенно в мусульманских регионах, как и аравийских манархий и иже с ними
11. новых контрактов с турецкими фирмами не заключать, по окончании действующих контрактов весь турецкий персонал фирм подлежит депортации  
ну и ещё много чего...
арабские сказки закончились

----------


## TapAc

Да чёго там, сразу ядерный удар по всем базам США и по самой северной Америке в придачу.

----------


## vasil

> Да чёго там, сразу ядерный удар по всем базам США и по самой северной Америке в придачу.


во временем возможно и такое: Апофиз ждём-с в 2024...

----------


## TapAc

А Вы не думайте, это не сарказм.
Просто те цели, которых Вы хотите добиться, возможны только после уничтожения такого государства как США. 
Тогда да, можно будет сводить счёты и с Турцией, да собственно говоря с кем угодно.
А с Турцией ввязываться сейчас в полномасштабный конфликт нет возможности, т.к. для того, чтобы решить вопрос с Турцией, вначале необходимо решить вопрос с Новороссией, а как решить вопрос с 35 млн. населением, где как минимум миллионов десять нацианалистов - вопрос. Если "сжечь всех", то мы опять возвращаемся к тому, что в начале придётся сжечь США.  
....

----------


## vasil

> А Вы не думайте, это не сарказм.
> Просто те цели, которых Вы хотите добиться, возможны только после уничтожения такого государства как США. 
> Тогда да, можно будет сводить счёты и с Турцией, да собственно говоря с кем угодно.
> А с Турцией ввязываться сейчас в полномасштабный конфликт нет возможности, т.к. для того, чтобы решить вопрос с Турцией, вначале необходимо решить вопрос с Новороссией, а как решить вопрос с 35 млн. населением, где как минимум миллионов десять нацианалистов - вопрос. Если "сжечь всех", то мы опять возвращаемся к тому, что в начале придётся сжечь США.  
> ....


не преувеличивайте масштаб проблем, не надо выносить её на глобальный уровень, это локальная задача и она вполне решаема
забыл добавить, что соседи очень внимательно следят за успехами (и не успехами) РФ в САР
южные народы скользкие, подвижные как флюгер и быстро мотают на ус (Крым силой уже никто брать чего то не хочет, тем более Ростов и Кубань)
о каком масштабном конфликте вы говорите? его нет и в помине, да и не будет
но турция как записной провокатор именно на него и рассчитывала
ей после всего содеянного подстроить бомбардировку самолётами РФ своей территории раз плюнуть, и самолёта найдутся у просто-братушек и соседей разных, и даже лётчики (вспомните Буки в грузии в 2008)  
так что войны масштабной не будет, но будет такая "борьба за мир", что только шесть клочьями будет летать...вот это точно

----------


## stream

Официальная российская версия инцидента со сбитым Су-24М - bmpd

----------


## vasil

> Официальная российская версия инцидента со сбитым Су-24М - bmpd


а комменты? страсти то какие...вот где спецы по тактике....а лексика, наповал лупят...жаль без оружия, а то кровищи было бы...

----------


## Avia M

Извинения...

----------


## lindr

Состоялось перезахоронение тел солдат погибших при обороне Квереса из временного санитарного захоронения на территории базы.

Факт: за 2,5 года осады потери составили 73 человека.

----------


## SaVaGe10

29.11.2015.
Смотрел утренние буржуйские новости. Пошла новая волна. В стиле решоткаостановитебомбарди  ровкисирии-по всей европе одновременно. Звонок. И ничего их не лечит. Акции миротворцев прошли одночасье во Франции Испании Англии в прочих либерастиях. Сколько ж денег вылили на Европу чёрные? Что все буржуа метнулись на их сторону. Сегодня надо ждать, что в РФ либерасты пукать по теме начнут.

----------


## KURYER

> Snr. Israeli official violated censorship&revealed: #Russian planes r allowed 2 enter #Israeli space on their bombing missions in #Syria


Израильский правительственный источник заявил, что самолёты российских ВВС получили разрешение входить в воздушное пространство Израиля во время боевых вылетов.
Одно интересно: получили ДО или ПОСЛЕ инцидента с СУ-24? А вот ответ:



> The Director of Policy and Political-Military Affairs at the Ministry of Defense Maj. Gen (Res.) Amos Gilad said Russian jets had entered Israeli airspace at times since Moscow started its military intervention in Syria.
> But the incidents did not further escalate as both sides had agreed to a framework to deal with such matters.


Генерал-майор Гилад Амос, начальник управления МО Израиля, заявил, что самолёты ВВС России уже нарушали воздушное пространство страны во время боевых вылетов. Генерал подчеркнул, что Россия и Израиль имели договорённости на случай таких происшествий.

ИСТОЧНИК

P.S. БДК "Королёв" проследовал через Босфор не поднимая турецкий флаг, как это требуется.

----------


## Muller

Тело подполковника Олега Пешкова доставлено в Турцию для передачи в Россию.
Тело погибшего пилота Су-24 доставлено в Турцию - СМИ - Телеканал «Звезда»

Не могу не обратить внимания еще раз: за прошедшие дни в российском медиапространстве почему-то никто особо не озаботился вопросом о том, где вообще тело погибшего командира экипажа и что в первую очередь необходимо было любыми путями забрать его у бородатых ублюдков для того, чтобы хоть похоронить по-человечески.
Зато патриотических воплей, тупых "флешмобов", "хештегов" и великодержавной истерики было через край. Комментировать дальше не хочется - противно.

----------


## Pugnator

> Тело подполковника Олега Пешкова доставлено в Турцию для передачи в Россию.
> никто особо не озаботился вопросом о том, где вообще тело погибшего командира экипажа и что в первую очередь необходимо


Кто надо - озаботился. Обсуждения шли. Что там по ТВ - вопрос десятый

----------


## Muller

> Кто надо - озаботился. Обсуждения шли. Что там по ТВ - вопрос десятый


да и в интернете негусто было такого рода обсуждений.

----------


## stream

Тело командира сбитого российского Су-24 доставлено в Турцию - Росбалт.ру

29 ноября. Тело пилота атакованного Турцией российского фронтового бомбардировщика доставлено в страну, заявил премьер-министр Ахмет Давутоглу:
Перед тем как тело Олега Пешкова будет передано России, оно будет подготовлено в соответствии с обрядами православной церкви,...???
  передает Reuters.

----------


## Pilot

Самолет с телом вылетел в Анкару.

----------


## Panda-9

> Перед тем как тело Олега Пешкова будет передано России, оно будет подготовлено в соответствии с обрядами православной церкви,


Извлекут пули американского и/или турецкого производства?

----------


## Pugnator

> Тело командира сбитого российского Су-24 доставлено в Турцию - Росбалт.ру
> 
> 29 ноября. Тело пилота атакованного Турцией российского фронтового бомбардировщика доставлено в страну, заявил премьер-министр Ахмет Давутоглу:
> Перед тем как тело Олега Пешкова будет передано России, оно будет подготовлено в соответствии с обрядами православной церкви,...???
>   передает Reuters.



В английском тексте совсем иначе написано.




> The body is being treated in accordance with the Orthodox Christian tradition, Davutoglu told journalists in Ankara.


С ним обходятся согласно православных обычаев. То есть его как минимум не хоронили до заката. И возможно его бальзамировали.

----------


## Nazar

> Извлекут пули американского и/или турецкого производства?


Судя по тому из чего там большинство шмаляет, пули могут быть и отечественные..

----------


## KURYER

В западных профильных (авиационных) изданиях появляются различные версии случившегося с СУ-24. Сразу после гибели бомбардировщика одной из причин называлась навигационная ошибка пилота (читай GPS+ГЛОНАСС), сейчас-отказ комплекса связи (старый русский самолёт, техники проморгали...). Турки типа 10 раз связывались, а наши не слышали.
 По какой причине турецкие отморозки шмальнули ракетой остаётся как бы за скобками.
Сейчас пришло заявление израильтян:



> Министр обороны Израиля Моше Яалон заявил в воскресенье, 29 ноября, что российский военный самолет по ошибке вторгся в воздушное пространство страны.
> «Произошло незначительное вторжение российским самолетом примерно на милю (1,6 километра). С пилотом вышли на связь, и самолет, сменив курс, вернулся в Сирию», — заявил он.
> Глава израильского оборонного ведомства не уточнил, когда именно произошел инцидент, однако подчеркнул, что российские самолеты не пытаются атаковать Израиль, поэтому не нужно «реагировать на автомате и сбивать их, когда происходят ошибки».


То есть израильтяне открытым текстом сказали, что тот кто хочет связаться с самолётом ВВС России-легко это может сделать. После этого заявления народ завис, видимо, экстренно ищется новая причина.

----------


## Pilot

видео от тех же, кто снимал падающий Су-24. Прилет турецкого самолета с телом Олега Пешкова.

----------


## Let_nab

> Сейчас пришло заявление израильтян:
> 
> Министр обороны Израиля Моше Яалон заявил в воскресенье, 29 ноября, что российский военный самолет по ошибке вторгся в воздушное пространство страны.
> «Произошло незначительное вторжение российским самолетом примерно на милю (1,6 километра). С пилотом вышли на связь, и самолет, сменив курс, вернулся в Сирию», — заявил он.
> Глава израильского оборонного ведомства не уточнил, когда именно произошел инцидент, однако подчеркнул, что российские самолеты не пытаются атаковать Израиль, поэтому не нужно «реагировать на автомате и сбивать их, когда происходят ошибки». 
> 
> То есть израильтяне открытым текстом сказали, что тот кто хочет связаться с самолётом ВВС России-легко это может сделать. После этого заявления народ завис, видимо, экстренно ищется новая причина.


Фигасе еврейчики схитрожопили! 
Посмотрим карту.., где там граница Израиля с Сирией... И измерим 1,6 км... 
Ага! А там видим незаконно оккупированные Израилем Голанские высоты вдоль всей границы. Как Израиль, так и Сирия считают Голанские высоты частью своей территории. В данном случае Израиль высказался о "нарушении своей границы". Хотя по-факту, еврейская аннексия была признана недействительной резолюцией № 497 Совета Безопасности ООН от 17 декабря 1981 года. То есть, согласно международного права - это территория Сирии и российский самолёт НИЧЕГО НЕ НАРУШАЛ! Россия уважает международное право.

----------


## vasil

> видео от тех же, кто снимал падающий Су-24. Прилет турецкого самолета с телом Олега Пешкова.


да, то что они забрали тело и есть самое убедительное доказательство, что турки "в деле": или тело пилота - или снаряды и патроны...теперь уже и не таятся: и те ИГИЛ, и эти ИГИЛ....

----------


## vasil

> видео от тех же, кто снимал падающий Су-24. Прилет турецкого самолета с телом Олега Пешкова.


и тут без стамбульского голливуда не обошлось:  ну что ж, теперь ясно, чьи имена на бомбах и ракетах писать, а то сраный париж какой то...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

Товарищ Стечкин не подведёт!

----------


## Avia M

> да и в интернете негусто было такого рода обсуждений.


Разве была вероятность, что обсуждение в инете сработало бы на результат?

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pugnator

> 


Интересно, те бочонки на фото - К75(3) и компания? Я думал там тантал использовали, все же электролиты высыхают.

----------


## Fencer

Главнокомандующий ВКС России представил фактическую картину атаки 24 ноября турецкого истребителя F-16 на российский самолет Су-24М в небе над Сирией : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## stream

Анкара, как и Тбилиси в 2008 году, рассчитывала на защиту США и НАТО. Оснований у турок было больше, но итог получился один и тот же. США отошли в сторону и сделали вид, что они ни при чем, замечает Ростислав Ищенко.

Истоки и смысл турецкой провокации | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

30 ноября, AEX.RU –  Мемориальные доски Герою РФ Олегу Пешкову и матросу, награжденному орденом Мужества  Александру Позыничу, установят на мемориальном памятнике воинской славы.
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/11/30/146352/

----------


## Pugnator

Тцрецкие СМИ пишут, что турция вывела минимум 2 ДПЛ в район нахождения "Москвы".
Современные крейсера имеют средства обнаружения ПЛ? Эсминцев там вроде нет наших.
Противолодочные сети сейчас уже не эффективны против торпед?

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

В сирийском небе обнаружился СУ-34, вооружённый двумя Р-73 и двумя Р-27




> Российские Су-34 в понедельник впервые вылетели на выполнение боевых задач в Сирии не только с бомбами, но и с ракетами класса "воздух-воздух", сообщил журналистам представитель Воздушно-космических сил РФ полковник Игорь Климов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab

*НАТО встал на сторону Турции в инциденте с российским Су-24*

НАТО поддержал право Турции на защиту своего воздушного пространства, как сообщает ТАСС, такое заявление сделал в понедельник, 30 ноября, генеральный секретарь альянса Йен Столтенберг, комментируя инцидент с российским Су-24.
«Все союзники полностью поддерживают право Турции защищать целостность своей территории и свое воздушное пространство», – подчеркнул Столтенберг на совместной пресс-конференции с премьер-министром Турции Ахметом Давутоглу в Брюсселе.

Ссылка - НАТО встал на сторону Турции в инциденте с российским Су-24 - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## TapAc

В Усть-Каменогорске власти города запретили митинг, посвященный памяти Олега Пешкова — пилота, погибшего в Сирии. Митинг планировалось провести в школе, которую заканчивал Пешков.

P.s. Для тех кто родился за временными рамками СССР - Усть-Каменогорск город построенный и освоенный во времена Российской Империи, в последовавшие советские времена передан в административное управление Казахской ССР (вместе со всей Восточно-Казахстанской областью). Ну а дальше Вы знаете..

----------


## Djoker



----------


## vasil

> В Усть-Каменогорске власти города запретили митинг, посвященный памяти Олега Пешкова — пилота, погибшего в Сирии. Митинг планировалось провести в школе, которую заканчивал Пешков.
> 
> P.s. Для тех кто родился за временными рамками СССР - Усть-Каменогорск город построенный и освоенный во времена Российской Империи, в последовавшие советские времена передан в административное управление Казахской ССР (вместе со всей Восточно-Казахстанской областью). Ну а дальше Вы знаете..


кто б сомневался. время этих друзей башибузуков ещё придёт...да и 5 колонну  эрдоганолюбов в РФ придётся основательно прорядить, и начать с непонятной татарской автономии...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## TapAc

> кто б сомневался. время этих друзей башибузуков ещё придёт...да и 5 колонну  эрдоганолюбов в РФ придётся основательно прорядить, и начать с непонятной татарской автономии...


Вы надеюсь в курсе, что в Российской федерации есть статья за разжигание межнациональной розни?

----------


## KURYER

Как то так...сейчас на Чкаловском....

----------


## vasil

> Вы надеюсь в курсе, что в Российской федерации есть статья за разжигание межнациональной розни?


О чём это Вы на ночь глядя? В указе Президента РФ от 29.11. есть положение о запрете деятельность на территории РФ турецких организаций не промышленной направленности и запрете набора новых сотрудников с 01.01.2016г. и т.д. и т.п. Если Вы все их нанесёте на карту РФ у Вас отпадут последние сомнения. А заодно нанесите на карту важнейшие оборонные, в т.ч.  авиационные производства, если они Вам знакомы. Или Вы забыли (а может и не знали) как ещё совсем недавно под забором авиазавода в Комсомольске-на-Амуре ловили алкашей, которые выносили  и сбывали "случайно" оказавшим там китайцам из числа "торгашей" самолётные аккумуляторы, элементы гидросистем и пр. "мелочёвку". Сколько выходцев из Средней Азии закончили религиозные школы в Пакистане и окружающих восточных странах а потом осело не в Рязани, а в сёлах Поволжья. Я об этом, а Вы о чем? На какой Вы страже, чего? Какая рознь? А может непротивление злу? Любовь? Не к  тем ли кто с земли расстреливал лётчиков, спускавшихся на парашютах... Так то были турки и выходцы с РФ. И даже не поймёшь кого больше....Не бросайтесь статьями...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Достойно!...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Группировка ВКС РФ, а также части обеспечения и прикрытия базы будут развернуты на аэродроме Шайрат в 35 километрах на юго-восток от Хомса. Численность авиационной группировки в Сирии может возрасти до ста самолетов.*

«База Шайрат имеет 45 укрепленных авиационных ангаров, позволяющих защитить самолеты от попаданий при обстреле», — сообщает источник в совместном российско-сирийско-иракско-иранском штабе в Дамаске.

На авиабазе Шайрат уже расположены российские штурмовые вертолеты. Военная команда прибыла туда около месяца назад, и привезла оборудование.
17 ноября 2015 года в ходе видеопрезентации Минобороны была продемонстрирована карта, на которой близ базы Шайрат были отмечены позиции 5-й гаубичной артиллерийской батареи 120-й гвардейской артиллерийской бригады российской армии, развернутой в районе с 6 ноября.  

Аэродром располагает трехкилометровой основной ВПП, позволяющей принимать самолеты любых типов, а также запасной полосой, подготовка которой к использованию завершается в настоящее время.

Использование базы Шайрат позволит довести численность российской авиагруппы в Сирии до 100 летательных аппаратов. Также в районе будут развернуты силы прикрытия и обеспечения базы.

СМИ сообщили о подготовке второй российской базы в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Muller

> 


а на 1:36 фигурирует ПЗРК - насколько я понимаю, Стрела.
Хорошо они в тот день подготовились к встрече наших вертушек, однако.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## stream

Асад назвал причину уничтожения российского Су-24: Политика: Мир: Lenta.ru

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*В Липецке простились с погибшим в Сирии лётчиком сбитого Су-24*

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pugnator

Несмотря на множественные свидетельства нефтяных караванов ИГИЛ, США и их союзники не атакуют их

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## TapAc

*Цитата ВВП с ежегодного послания Федеральному собранию:* "..если кто-то думает, что, совершив убийство наших людей, они отделаются помидорами или каким-то ограничением в других отраслях... Мы еще не раз напомним о том, что они сделали, и они не раз пожалеют о содеянном. Мы знаем при этом, что надо делать"..

От себя хочу добавить - то что сказал Владимир Владимирович, это конечно хорошо или как сказал один из присутствующих: "Смело".
Вот только хотелось, чтобы эта смелость распространялась не только на "Сирию", но чтобы глава государства "Смело" мог назвать Новороссию Новороссией, и помянуть минутой молчания, не только тех, кто несёт свою службы у заморских берегов, получая за это вполне заслуженное ден. довольствие, но вспомнить, не стыдясь, тех, кто добровольно, без корыстно, оставив свои дома и семьи, давит нацистскую укро сволочь, чтобы эта гадина не выползла под лозунгами либеральных майданов где-нибудь в центре России или на её южных границах, точно также, как и последователи всяких игил, ведь с недавних времен они теперь кровные братья.

----------


## Raptor

..krasnorechivost "nie imejuschaja analogov", kstati kak i vsio u Rossiji, no na dele kak to vsio....xrenovo poluchaetsia

----------


## TapAc



----------


## Let_nab

> ..krasnorechivost "nie imejuschaja analogov", kstati kak i vsio u Rossiji, no na dele kak to vsio....xrenovo poluchaetsia

----------


## GThomson

раздолбали ИГИЛовское нефтехранилище:
https://youtu.be/ol4xMGgAbKE

правда Афганистане в таких аграрии зерно-муку хранят:


а у нас они элеваторами зовутся:


а на первом видео неф..., да, нет, мука! так и брызнула ...

----------


## Avia M

> ..krasnorechivost "nie imejuschaja analogov", kstati kak i vsio u Rossiji, no na dele kak to vsio....xrenovo poluchaetsia


Палочки должны быть попендикулярно...

----------


## Raptor

> 


.naskolko ponimaju, rugatsia niecenzurno na forume nelzia, nu vi starozil, mozet vam i mozno :)
Mi "fashisty, nacisty" i tomu podobnije vidimo lezim iz toj butilki chto na vashej foto. Niepomeshalo bi protrezvet odnazdy a to vas kto to postojano napadajied, ugrozajiet, bjot i unizajiet. Bednaja malenkaja strana. Spasaites kto jechio mozet! Chtobi spriatat svoi vnutrnije problemy i otvesti glaza Mira v storonu ot Ukrainy, Sirijskij front otkrili. Nu vas porosili, vi nie sami ze. A kto nibud etu prosbu Asada videl? Kogda to i "bratskij" Afganistan' poprosil o bratskoj pomoschi u "bolshovo Brata". Brat vezliv i nie otkazal a potom sam ot toj pomoschy zagnulsia...  Zadumalis skolko stoit stranie odin takoi deniok  "Aviashow" v Siriji? Uz ochen vse grazdanie strany v izobilji ziviot?

----------


## lindr

Волна исламского фундаментализма поднялась не вчера и не позавчера.

А как раз именно в конце 70-х тогда вначале как противление западной идеологии превращения человека в единицу потребления без моральных устоев, без традиции, без сдерживающих факторов.

Почему именно тогда? Тогда сложилось много факторов и деньги пошли на ближний восток и шахский режим державшийся штыках и Иране рухнул, не стоит однако о них сожалеть - шахские спецслужбы жарили неугодных живьем на железных решетках. 

Увы как всегда бывает при революции, после крушения режима всегда начинается дарвинистская борьба за верховенство, и если здравые силы общества не имеют силы достичь согласия, начинается резня, в которой террор становится единственным инструментом мы видели это в Франции в 1792-94 в Камбодже в 1975-78 и много где еще.

Талькисты пришли пришли к власти в Афганистане и не имея поддержки пытались удержаться за счет террора, получая террор в ответ. Идея в 1979 была проста: заменить радикалов на умеренных, оккупировав страну на небольшое время дабы режим мог укрепиться. 

Увы Парчан оказались не много лучше Талька в методах, плюс они вырезали почти все армейское руководство, сделав армию небоеспособной. Но не будь миллиардной поддержки душманов извне эта задача была бы решена. Тут все решила поддержка США, Пакистан и арабские шейхи тогда не были ещедостаточно сильны. 

Аль-Каида вольно или не вольно их выкормыш, без помощи инструкторов вряд-ли из малообученных крестьян и бродяг получились бы боевые единицы.

Что бы было если бы мы не вмешались в 1979?

Да ничего хорошего, получилось бы ровно то, что произошло в 1992, только раньше. Все та же борьба за власть по законам Дарвина, и самых сильная, самый жестокая политическая группа ее и получает.

Худо бедно мы выиграли десять лет хоть и дорогой ценой, к тому душманы помнили уроки и спешили валом лезть через границу.

Да в война Сирии стоит дорого, но воевать на своей территории еще дороже.  В 1999 ЕМНИП более 100 000 мобилизовали. Или вы предлагаете и Кавказ боевикам сдать?

Кое-кто забыл лет что пятьсот-шестьсот назад граница проходила в районе Орла и Тулы. Потребовалось 300 лет чтобы очистить Юг России, Кубань, Крым, Причерноморье от бандитов и сделать их пригодными для жизни. Потребовалось еще 50 лет чтобы на Северный Кавказ пришли закон и прядок.

Пока бьется Сирия, пока сражается Ирак, пока Афганистан держится, пока в Ливии есть здравомыслящие силы не Европе, не Средней Азии, не Кавказу нашествие боевиков не грозит.

Попадет под пяту исламистов Ливия и они вернутся в Алжир и Тунис. 

Падут Ирак и Сирия - освободившиеся боевики рванут в Ливан в Иорданию в Ливию, в Турцию, дестабилизируют турко и арабоязычные регионы Ирана, Азербайджан.

Падет Афганистан и под удар попадут Таджикистан и Туркмения, эмиссары исламистов валом попрут в Казахстан, Башкирию, Татарстан.

Да конфликт может быть долгим, но что я уповаю? 

На обывателя как не странно. Обыватель в Сирии, Ираке, Афганистане, Ливии должен понять простую вещь: борьба против ИГ это *возможные* разрушения и в некоторых случаях - смерть.

Жизнь под пятой ИГ, поддержка ИГ *гарантированные* разрушения и почти неизбежная смерть.

----------


## Казанец

> .naskolko ponimaju, rugatsia niecenzurno na forume nelzia


Насмешил:
Окно в Париж отрывок | VK

А в другом фильме тебе сказали уже:
https://youtu.be/vm9A8Q5ql2k?t=1

----------


## Spirit

Этого не показали по ТВ: как турецкая сторона передает тело российского летчика - ФОТО - 1NEWS.AZ

----------


## Let_nab

> .naskolko ponimaju, rugatsia niecenzurno na forume nelzia, nu vi starozil, mozet vam i mozno :)
> Mi "fashisty, nacisty" i tomu podobnije vidimo lezim iz toj butilki chto na vashej foto. Niepomeshalo bi protrezvet odnazdy a to vas kto to postojano napadajied, ugrozajiet, bjot i unizajiet. Bednaja malenkaja strana. Spasaites kto jechio mozet! Chtobi spriatat svoi vnutrnije problemy i otvesti glaza Mira v storonu ot Ukrainy, Sirijskij front otkrili. Nu vas porosili, vi nie sami ze. A kto nibud etu prosbu Asada videl? Kogda to i "bratskij" Afganistan' poprosil o bratskoj pomoschi u "bolshovo Brata". Brat vezliv i nie otkazal a potom sam ot toj pomoschy zagnulsia...  Zadumalis skolko stoit stranie odin takoi deniok  "Aviashow" v Siriji? Uz ochen vse grazdanie strany v izobilji ziviot?


*Даже не читал эту хрень на латинице, чтоб глаза не сломать! Сидел бы ты там в своей иностранной дыре и не лез на русскоязычные сайты!*

----------


## stream

A plane carrying the body of Lt. Col. Oleg Peshkov, the pilot of the Russian Su-24 bomber downed by Turkey over Syrian territory, has left the Turkish capital of Ankara for Moscow, the Turkish Ulke Haber news portal reported Monday.

http://cdn3.img.sputniknews.com/imag...1030978439.jpg

----------


## stream

Ролик с рэпом донских казаков турецкому султану бьет все рекорды популярности в Сети
Исполнители из группы ILIYA записали песню "Письмо султану".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYtW2ks6kY#t=84

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca1vHUODKlU

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## SaVaGe10

> 


Я плачу с журналистов. Какие на ХРН 2000 км в час? Подвеска -4 м62(ФАБ-250- субсоники-сверхзвуковые) и 2ПТБ. Надо в районе провисеть 3 часа и отработать по целям. Когда и на чём им летететь 2000 км в час?
Почти все предложения начинаются с нуу и тамм. Плачу.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Карта (для свидомых МАПа)-Рилтайм(для англосахоФилов)
MilitaryMaps Карта боевых действий в горячих точках
... дорогие американские друзья. Распушите свои локаторы, прослушайте бесплатное приложение к нашему телеграфу. 
Красную,облупленную культяпку вам всем за воротник, в чугунном исполнении от Советской власти, чтоб подворничёк не пачкался и бошка не болталась.
А теперь, маленький концерт, силами экипажа.
....Прощание Славянки-народный неподсензорный-вариант.
(С) 72 метра.

----------


## Pilot

> 


Вчерашних кадров практически нет. Смонтировали из разных дней

----------


## stream

Турецкая армия планирует вторжение в Сирию? - bmpd

----------


## AC

Аэродром Шайрат:
Россия обустраивает новую военную авиабазу в Сирии - BBC Русская служба

----------


## Pilot

[QUOTE=AC;128952]Аэродром Шайрат:
Россия обустраивает новую военную авиабазу в Сирии - BBC Русская служба[QUOTE]

Никаких новых баз пока нет. 
У одного Су-24 уже больше 150 боевых.

----------


## stream

Нежелание Запада создавать вместе с Россией действенную коалицию для борьбы с ИГ вынуждает нашу страну наращивать свое военное присутствие на Ближнем Востоке. В Сирии строится новая военная база, введены в строй средства ПВО, наблюдаются первые признаки подготовки наземной операции. Возможное закрытие Турцией проливов осложнит, но не помешает выполнению Россией взятой на себя миссии.

Россия готовит вторую авиабазу в Сирии - Русская планета

----------


## stream

Может ли Турция закрыть Босфор - Русская планета

----------


## Let_nab

*РФ обратилась к Канаде из-за утечки в сеть данных российских летчиков*

На одном из сайтов, который находится в юрисдикции Канады, были опубликованы портреты и данные российских пилотов, которые участвуют в операции России в Сирии. Российская сторона обратилась к властям страны с просьбой изъять эти данные.

Россия обратилась к властям Канады с просьбой удалить с находящегося в их юрисдикции сайта данные российских пилотов, участвующих в антитеррористической операции в Сирии, в Оттаве пока "размышляют", рассказал директор департамента по вопросам новых вызовов и угроз МИД России Илья Рогачев.

Российский дипломат сообщил, что на одном сайте, который находится в юрисдикции Канады, были опубликованы портреты и данные российских пилотов, которые участвуют в антитеррористической операции России в Сирии.

"Мы уже обратились к соответствующим канадским властям с тем, чтобы они эти данные изъяли. Канадские власти пока что размышляют", — сказал Рогачев, выступая на заседании Российского общественного совета по международному сотрудничеству и публичной дипломатии.

Он подчеркнул, что Москва продолжит настаивать на удалении этих данных с данного ресурса.

РФ обратилась к Канаде из-за утечки в сеть данных российских летчиков | РИА Новости

ИМХО: Что это за "утечка"!? Из отдела кадров!?

----------


## Raptor

> *Даже не читал эту хрень на латинице, чтоб глаза не сломать! Сидел бы ты там в своей иностранной дыре и не лез на русскоязычные сайты!*


Interesno pochemu u vas togda nik na latinice Let_nab a nie na kirilice? U menia problem s ruskim jazikom netu tovarisch. Mogu ja tut pisat i po angliski no vopros kak u vas s angliskim Let_nab? Nemogu poniat, kak vi tak vse nastrojeni protiv Zapada a kazdoje vtoroje virazenije u vas s angliskovo? I ne tolko virazenija. Ne stidno li pered Derzavoi? Nie pora li pereiti na vsio rodnoe, russkoe, "Patrioty"?

----------


## радист

> Interesno pochemu u vas togda nik na latinice Let_nab a nie na kirilice? U menia problem s ruskim jazikom netu tovarisch. Mogu ja tut pisat i po angliski no vopros kak u vas s angliskim Let_nab? Nemogu poniat, kak vi tak vse nastrojeni protiv Zapada a kazdoje vtoroje virazenije u vas s angliskovo? I ne tolko virazenija. Ne stidno li pered Derzavoi? Nie pora li pereiti na vsio rodnoe, russkoe, "Patrioty"?


You really should try it in English – the pidgin you write is cloudy.
May be you will get an answer on your questions. Don’t worry – the guys here mostly understand English.

----------


## vasil

[QUOTE=Pilot;128958][QUOTE=AC;128952]Аэродром Шайрат:
Россия обустраивает новую военную авиабазу в Сирии - BBC Русская служба


> Никаких новых баз пока нет. 
> У одного Су-24 уже больше 150 боевых.


Промелькнули данные вроде бы о 2 эскадрильях (?)  персов. И на карте интер. есть отметки о них. Есть ли инфа: где базируются, сколько, на чем летают?

----------


## vasil

> *РФ обратилась к Канаде из-за утечки в сеть данных российских летчиков*
> 
> На одном из сайтов, который находится в юрисдикции Канады, были опубликованы портреты и данные российских пилотов, которые участвуют в операции России в Сирии. Российская сторона обратилась к властям страны с просьбой изъять эти данные.
> 
> Россия обратилась к властям Канады с просьбой удалить с находящегося в их юрисдикции сайта данные российских пилотов, участвующих в антитеррористической операции в Сирии, в Оттаве пока "размышляют", рассказал директор департамента по вопросам новых вызовов и угроз МИД России Илья Рогачев.
> 
> Российский дипломат сообщил, что на одном сайте, который находится в юрисдикции Канады, были опубликованы портреты и данные российских пилотов, которые участвуют в антитеррористической операции России в Сирии.
> 
> "Мы уже обратились к соответствующим канадским властям с тем, чтобы они эти данные изъяли. Канадские власти пока что размышляют", — сказал Рогачев, выступая на заседании Российского общественного совета по международному сотрудничеству и публичной дипломатии.
> ...


есть гниды и среди своих...

----------


## Pilot

Нет, персов нет. Нет и нашей второй базы. Пока используется только Хмеймим.

----------


## vasil

[QUOTE=Pilot;128976]Нет, персов нет. Нет и нашей второй базы. Пока используется только Хмеймим.[/QUOTE

Жаль. И то, и другое было бы очень кстати сейчас. Очень...

----------


## Let_nab

> Interesno pochemu u vas togda nik na latinice Let_nab a nie na kirilice? U menia problem s ruskim jazikom netu tovarisch. Mogu ja tut pisat i po angliski no vopros kak u vas s angliskim Let_nab? Nemogu poniat, kak vi tak vse nastrojeni protiv Zapada a kazdoje vtoroje virazenije u vas s angliskovo? I ne tolko virazenija. Ne stidno li pered Derzavoi? Nie pora li pereiti na vsio rodnoe, russkoe, "Patrioty"?

----------


## stream

«Турция ведет свою линию вообще в ближневосточных делах и применительно к Сирии и это обсуждается на всех площадках. Самое главное, как мне представляется, они (руководство НАТО — прим. «Ленты.ру») почувствовали, что такие безрассудные действия Турции, как принятие решения об уничтожении российского самолета, могут иметь очень серьезные долговременные последствия для самого альянса»

Россия рассказала о попытках НАТО дистанцироваться от ситуации с Су-24: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## Raptor

> Этого не показали по ТВ: как турецкая сторона передает тело российского летчика - ФОТО - 1NEWS.AZ


Vot vam tolko odin, prekrasnij primer tovo, kak vashi gosudarstvenije televidenija pokazivajiet i govoriat tolko to, chto polezno "Rezimu" chtobi nastroit rosijan protiv Zapada...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> Vot vam tolko odin, prekrasnij primer tovo, kak vashi gosudarstvenije televidenija pokazivajiet i govoriat tolko to, chto polezno "Rezimu" chtobi nastroit rosijan protiv Zapada...

----------


## lindr

> Vot vam tolko odin, prekrasnij primer tovo, kak vashi gosudarstvenije televidenija pokazivajiet i govoriat tolko to, chto polezno "Rezimu" chtobi nastroit rosijan protiv Zapada...


Ну вот наконец-то зазвучала знакомая пластинка.

Сейчас он будет проповедовать что нас обманывают, что все люди на земле мечтают исключительно жить в в обществе построенным по западному образцу, Что если результаты выборов противоречат этому, значит они подтасованы, а если нет - то значит людей обманули, и они несчастные не знаю что есть только один единственный путь к спасению  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Смех да и только...

Вы похоже совсем не знаете реалий российской жизни нет никаких проблем доступа к альтернативной точке зрения, у меня в пакете есть кабельного телевидения есть Евроньюс и даже ВВС, народ в деревне смотрит спутник сам видел даже украинские каналы там, про интернет и вовсе молчу.

Большинство людей понимают что происходит осознают что будет трудно, но понимают, что другого выхода нет.

Если сменится правительство нефть не подорожает, запад не закидает нас деньгами, не поможет нам укрепить экономику, ничего этого не будет.

Миром правят ТНК им не нужны сильные державы, не нужны гордые нации, а лишь бесформенное стадо космополитов без рода и племени, без моральных устоев, способных только к одному - потреблять. Ибо неуклонный рост потребления - основа существования пирамиды основанной на постоянной реструкторизации и продаже кредитов. Модель однополярного мира - единственная возможность исключить ситуацию когда кредиторы вдруг посмеют попросить возврата долга...

Вернемся к делу:

И что такого на этом видео? Еще одно подтверждение, двуличности и лицемерия, специально сняли ролик для западного потребителя...

Одно официальное извинение стоит десяти таких постановок. Но его нет - и это истинное отношение к пилоту.

*Ничего кроме омерзения этот спектакль не вызывает.* Хотелось бы еще узнать сколько ящиков боеприпасов и оружия получила банда за тело летчика от турок?

----------


## Let_nab

*Россия рассказала о попытках НАТО дистанцироваться от ситуации с Су-24*

http://lenta.ru/news/2015/12/04/nato/

Постоянный представитель России при НАТО Александр Грушко заявил о желании альянса дистанцироваться от инцидента с уничтожением российского самолёта.
Об этом он в пятницу, 4 декабря, рассказал в эфире телеканала «Россия 24».

«Турция ведет свою линию вообще в ближневосточных делах и применительно к Сирии, и это обсуждается на всех площадках. Самое главное, как мне представляется, они (руководство НАТО) почувствовали, что такие безрассудные действия Турции, как принятие решения об уничтожении российского самолета, могут иметь очень серьезные долговременные последствия для самого альянса», — добавил Грушко.
Постпред также подчеркнул нарастающую сложность поддержки альянсом Турции в связи с появлением свидетельств о преднамеренном уничтожении российского бомбардировщика. Однако, он заявил, что убежден, что блок «не сподобится публично осудить Турцию за это нарушение».

Грушко добавил, что России также неясны цели объявленного укрепления турецкой обороны со стороны НАТО.

«Для нас возникает фундаментальный вопрос: если это для борьбы с ИГИЛ (ДАИШ), для целей задач, которые должны соответствовать общей задаче борьбы с ИГИЛ — это одно дело. Но если это связано только с задачей защиты Турции, то возникает вопрос: против кого собирается НАТО защищать Турцию», — отметил он.
24 ноября российский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 из состава российской авиагруппы в Сирии был сбит турецкими истребителями F-16. Пилот сбитого самолета подполковник Олег Пешков был убит сирийскими боевиками после катапультирования, а штурман бомбардировщика капитан Константин Мурахтин получил травмы, но был спасен совместными действиями российских и сирийских спецназовцев. В ходе поисково-спасательной операции также погиб российский морской пехотинец матрос Александр Позынич. Кроме того, террористам удалось уничтожить российский вертолет Ми-8.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Глум наших моряков над турками.
4.12.2015. БДК "Цезарь Куников" прошел через Босфор с взведённым ПЗРК "Игла".

----------


## SaVaGe10

ПАРИЖ, 4 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Михаил Тимофеев/. Авианосец “Шарль де Голль”, находящийся в настоящее время в Восточном Средиземноморье, у берегов Сирии, будет передислоцирован в Персидский залив. Об этом сообщил сегодня президент Франции Франсуа Олланд, побывавший на борту военного корабля.

“Через несколько дней вы прибудете в новую зону развертывания, вам предстоит взять на себя командование действиями в рамках существующей коалиции”, – сказал Олланд, обращаясь к офицерскому составу авианосца.

По какой причине уходит в Персидский залив? Ведь  лететь из залива палубникам до целей дольше, чем из восточного мер медитеране

----------


## TapAc

> Vot vam tolko odin, prekrasnij primer tovo, kak vashi gosudarstvenije televidenija pokazivajiet i govoriat tolko to, chto polezno "Rezimu" chtobi nastroit rosijan protiv Zapada...


Эй, умалишенный! 
Ты что здесь забыл? Для чего вообще эту ссылку сюда принесли?
Какой ресурс эту "новость" опубликовал, обратите внимание. Особенно позабавил текст про россиян у которых вызывает неоднозначную реакцию ввод санкций в отношении откровенно бандитской, современной Турции, которая нарушила суверенитет, по моему, уже всех соседей (Сирия, Греция, Ирак, Россия).
Ты, необразованный, хоть понимаешь, что власти Турции совершили преднамеренное убийство гражданина России? Убийство, за ногу вас! На территории соседнего государства!!! 
А то, что у нас показывают по ТВ и прочих информационных площадках, так это не твое дело, юноша. Ты чего сюда явился, с какой целью? Донести ценности демократии? Так здесь люди прожившие не мало зим на этой грешной Земле и они не понаслышке знают, какие ценности несет современное, западное, демократическое общество. 
Давай ты вернешься туда от куда вылез?

P.s. И да, "режимы" это у вас батенька. Руководство нашего государства, выбрало большинство населения, путём выборов. Наше руководство выбирает народ, а не госдеп. Наше руководство получает зарплату из казны РФ, а не из "госдепа". Всё остальное не ваше собачье дело. На нашей Земле жить нам, а не вам. Валите от сюда, по добру по здорову.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Народ. забейте вы на всяких #raptorspiritОФФ. Разводят флуд- не более. Желчь из всех щелей из них льётся. Место им на форумах типа варонлайн.

----------


## An-Z

> Эй, умалишенный!...


Давайте без оскорблений, всё что хочется сказать лично -пишите в ЛС.. Не ведитесь на наивные провокации НАТОвских подстилок..




> Глум наших моряков над турками...


А в чём "глум" то?  Просто "морпехи" проводили учения по отражению воздушного нападения и противодействия диверсионным подразделениям, всё согласно плану боевой учёбы))

----------


## Avia M

> По какой причине уходит в Персидский залив? Ведь  лететь из залива палубникам до целей дольше, чем из восточного мер медитеране


Прослеживается явное желание отдалиться от "Москвы" (в смысле крейсера). У них там намечается "своя свадьба". Надружились...

----------


## Avia M

> Нард. забейте вы на всяких #raptorspiritОФФ. Разводят флуд- не более. Желчь из всех щелей из них льётся. Место им на форумах типа варонлайн.


Целиком и полностью! Но всё же, хотелось бы услышать мнение "начальника транспортного цеха"...

----------


## Pilot

Де Голь меняет американский авианосец. Бомбить будут в Ираке.

----------


## Pilot

Кста. На борту Су-34 по 10 звездочек

----------


## TapAc

> Давайте без оскорблений, всё что хочется сказать лично -пишите в ЛС.. Не ведитесь на наивные провокации НАТОвских подстилок..


Ну где же здесь оскорбления? ) 
Я назвал вещи своими именами - человек лишенный ума. Разве нет? )

----------


## vasil

> Де Голь меняет американский авианосец. Бомбить будут в Ираке.


а может всему причиной "просто С-400"? как то неуютно летать под прицелом, а вдруг. да и от турок подальше лягушатники-улиткоеды будут, спокойнее и безопаснее. 
напугала их история с С-24 смертельно...
так что пусть валят из Средиземноморья, или как там в том анекдоте - "греби ..й". а бомбить они из Персидского Залива будут конечно же "тактические единицы" типа мопедов и вооружённых велосипедов, а бородатых разве что только ранить...они ж из породы "человеколюбивых геймократов"

----------


## Nazar

> Vot vam tolko odin, prekrasnij primer tovo, kak vashi gosudarstvenije televidenija pokazivajiet i govoriat tolko to, chto polezno "Rezimu" chtobi nastroit rosijan protiv Zapada...


Во-первых это показывали по телевизору, а во вторых..Когда сначала какой-нибудь пидор подло грохнет вашего родственника, а его родственники будут на камеру устраивать "плач Ярославны", вы лично запоете по другому. По-этому лично мне этот турецкий цирк, как зайцу стоп сигнал...Поздно уже.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А в чём "глум" то?  Просто "морпехи" проводили учения по отражению воздушного нападения и противодействия диверсионным подразделениям, всё согласно плану боевой учёбы))


Всё так... Но знакомые моряки пояснили что в мирное время при прохождении через Босфор на судах должен подниматься турецкий флаг. А наши после 24.11.15. ходят через пролив по Андреевским флагом, да ещё проводят "учения"...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Всё так... Но знакомые моряки пояснили что в мирное время при прохождении через Босфор на судах должен подниматься турецкий флаг. А наши после 24.11.15. ходят через пролив по Андреевским флагом, да ещё проводят "учения"...


Не должен, это просто традиция заведенная на Флоте и не обязательная к исполнению. Решение принимает командир корабля...Поднимается просто в знак уважения к государству, в чьи территориальные воды заходит корабль. Не уважаешь, можешь не поднимать.
А суда к этому вообще ничто не обязывает.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> , а его родственники будут на камеру устраивать "плач Ярославны"


 Не поймутс. Где Орки? Где Эльфы? Где Баньши на конец?. А вы тут про "плач Ярославны"...

----------


## KURYER

> Всё так... Но знакомые моряки пояснили что в мирное время при прохождении через Босфор на судах должен подниматься турецкий флаг. А наши после 24.11.15. ходят через пролив по Андреевским флагом, да ещё проводят "учения"...


Это не учения, а требование при проходе узкости, каковой являются Турецкие проливы. Командир корабля вправе решать какое у него опасное направление: ПЛО, ПВО, ПДСС...
Корабли поднимают турецкий флаг, как и раньше:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Корабли поднимают турецкий флаг, как и раньше


Не хочу ни с кем спорить на счёт морского юмора...
БДК «Саратов» - без «гостевого» флага:

Или когда при прохождении турецких узостей поднят сигнальный флаг «Танго» — «Держитесь в стороне от меня».  :Smile: 
Оффтоп закончил.

----------


## Nazar

> Корабли поднимают турецкий флаг, как и раньше:





> БДК «Саратов» - без «гостевого» флага:


Абсолютно верно. По-этому я и говорил выше, решение принимает командир. Командир Саратова решил не проявлять уважения к турецкой стороне, вот и все...

----------


## vasil

> Прослеживается явное желание отдалиться от "Москвы" (в смысле крейсера). У них там намечается "своя свадьба". Надружились...


опять пишут про персов и уже про 3 авиабазу - Т4...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker

Ту-154 ВКС RA-85155 в качестве лидера? - Авиаголоволомки




> 1. 1 декабря борт вышел с Чкаловского . Если бы он просто отвозил кого-нибудь ,то вернулся бы обратно. Но не вернулся.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 4 декабря полёты по коробчке на Приволжском . Появился "Сирийский" код RFF7087 / Возможно, летал не один, а "на хвосте" были истребители. 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Заход на аэродром Латакии. Код RFF7087 / Снижение отрабатывал над морем (ждал?) 
> ...


Та самая четверка Су-35С уже в Сирии? ;)

----------


## Pilot

Нет в Сирии Су-35. Заход обычный, с разворотом над морем.
Посадка с юга.

----------


## vasil

> Ту-154 ВКС RA-85155 в качестве лидера? - Авиаголоволомки
> 
> 
> 
> Та самая четверка Су-35С уже в Сирии? ;)


Су-24 этих "исследователей" ничему не учит...отслеживают, снимают на видео и сразу же в сеть..."знатоки")))))
ЦРУ давно забило на разведку и шпионаж, нах, такие "кадры" выросли в РФ, свои, собственные, дёшёво и сердито
мониторь болтунов да и докладывай начальству о "вновь поступившей информации", вешай на китель наградки годепа
В Комсомольске небось "любители авиации" на каждой лиственнице сидят воруг завода. "мониторят", а вдруг Т-50 подсекут.
со всех ракурсов снимают

эх, а тоннель то на Сахалин недостроенный остался, и ж/д ветка до него... 
но лагеря по той трассе, говорят, ещё целы

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Никто секретов из полетов в Сирию и состава группировки  не делает. К тому же, пролеты над Ираном и Ираком согласовываются. Если прилетят новые типы
, то все об этом узнают.

----------


## ZHeN

> Никто секретов из полетов в Сирию и состава группировки  не делает. К тому же, пролеты над Ираном и Ираком согласовываются. Если прилетят новые типы
> , то все об этом узнают.


ну вот и узнаем на этой неделе

----------


## Pilot

Сейчас посмотрю

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ВВС международной коалиции нанесли авиаудар по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке страны, в результате чего погибли четыре солдата сирийской армии, ещё 16 получили ранения, сообщил РИА Новости источник из сирийского национального ополчения.

"Авиаудар был нанесен по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. По нашим данным, погибли 4 военнослужащих, 16 ранены. Повреждено 2 танка. Здесь работала авиация международной коалиции", — сообщил собеседник агентства.

РИА Новости.

----------


## vasil

> ВВС международной коалиции нанесли авиаудар по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке страны, в результате чего погибли четыре солдата сирийской армии, ещё 16 получили ранения, сообщил РИА Новости источник из сирийского национального ополчения.
> 
> "Авиаудар был нанесен по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. По нашим данным, погибли 4 военнослужащих, 16 ранены. Повреждено 2 танка. Здесь работала авиация международной коалиции", — сообщил собеседник агентства.
> 
> РИА Новости.


поздновато что то нанесли, должны были "ошибиться" намного раньше...
суетятся друзья "по коалиции", судорожно ищут способы и основание перекрыть транзит грузов РФ в Сирию по кратчайшим маршрутам
надо парировать загодя такие потуги

----------


## Daemonmike

> ВВС международной коалиции нанесли авиаудар по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке страны, в результате чего погибли четыре солдата сирийской армии, ещё 16 получили ранения, сообщил РИА Новости источник из сирийского национального ополчения.
> 
> "Авиаудар был нанесен по складу с боеприпасами сирийской армии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. По нашим данным, погибли 4 военнослужащих, 16 ранены. Повреждено 2 танка. Здесь работала авиация международной коалиции", — сообщил собеседник агентства.
> 
> РИА Новости.


Теперь понятно зачем авианосец шарль де голль пошел к Сирии. Помощнички...

----------


## Spirit

Хорошо сказано

----------


## Nazar

> Хорошо сказано


Вам этот высер, здесь никто даже объяснять не будет...Не поймете, даже не старайтесь. У вас другие химические процессы в голове происходят.

----------


## Spirit

> Вам этот высер, здесь никто даже объяснять не будет...Не поймете, даже не старайтесь. У вас другие химические процессы в голове происходят.


А мне объяснять ничего и не надо.

----------


## Nazar

> А мне объяснять ничего и не надо.


Тогда к чему это здесь? Захотелось показать свой особый бакинский взгляд на ситуацию? Поверьте, абсолютному большинству здесь собравшихся, такая позиция не интересна, не приятна и оскорбительна. Вы ведь уже неоднократно на себе это чувствовали, но вас так и тянет лезть без мыла дальше и провоцировать людей. Захотелось реакцию окружающих посмотреть? Посмотрите...но в следующий раз я расценю подобные посты как сообщения разжигающие национальную рознь и забаню очень на долго.

----------


## Spirit

> Тогда к чему это здесь? Захотелось показать свой особый бакинский взгляд на ситуацию? Поверьте, абсолютному большинству здесь собравшихся, такая позиция не интересна, не приятна и оскорбительна. Вы ведь уже неоднократно на себе это чувствовали, но вас так и тянет лезть без мыла дальше и провоцировать людей. Захотелось реакцию окружающих посмотреть? Посмотрите...но в следующий раз я расценю подобные посты как сообщения разжигающие национальную рознь и забаню очень на долго.


Забаньте, как то пофиг.

Не вопрос..

----------


## Nazar

> Забаньте, как то пофиг.


Забавная позиция. А зачем сюда вообще тогда приходить, если "как-то пофиг"?

----------


## ZHeN

так до сих пор не ясно, они отползают или нет ?




> Brett McGurkПодлинная учетная запись
> ‏@brett_mcgurk
> Per @CJTFOIR: No coalition strikes within 55km of claimed incident on Syrian base in #DeirEzzor. Reports of coalition involvement are false.


https://twitter.com/brett_mcgurk/sta...00398663229440

----------


## Let_nab

> так до сих пор не ясно, они отползают или нет ?
> 
> https://twitter.com/brett_mcgurk/sta...00398663229440


*МИД Сирии: ракетный удар ВВС США по сирийской армии - это неприкрытая агрессия*
Министерство иностранных дел Сирии назвало "неприкрытой агрессией" ракетный удар авиации США и их союзников по армейскому лагерю в районе Дейр-эз-Зора. В заявлении внешнеполитического ведомства САР указывается, что четыре самолета проамериканской коалиции выпустили девять ракет по позициям правительственных сил.
"Погибли трое военнослужащих и еще 13 получили ранения", - сообщается в документе.
МИД САР потребовал от Совета Безопасности ООН "принять срочные меры, чтобы не допустить повторения подобных атак".
Инцидент произошел в минувшее воскресенье.
ТАСС - ТАСС: Международная панорама - МИД Сирии: ракетный удар ВВС США по сирийской армии - это неприкрытая агрессия



Высокопоставленный американский военный чиновник заявил, что четверо сирийских солдат погибли в понедельник от авиаудара российских ВКС.
Чиновник заявил, что авиаудар нанесла не коалиция, хотя правительство Сирии и обвинило США в атаке на правительственные войска, передает Associated Press.
Чиновник рассказал об этом на условиях анонимности.

"Анонимный источник из Пентагона" уже "мем" какой-то, как "британские учёные"...

----------


## Pilot

Су-35 нет в Сирии

----------


## ZHeN

> Су-35 нет в Сирии


а кого тогда привезли ?

----------


## PPV

> Bravo Spirit! Oni tut v "svojej kastriule varitsia" i po RTR vecher s V. Solovjevom tolko smotrit, gde po vsem temam te sami "Proffi" viskazivajietsia, jesli zametili, tam openetov net, vsia igra v odni vorota...nastojascheje "talk show" :))


Нет, такие опенеты нам не нужны!...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиация ВКС России, участвующая в операции в Сирии, использует для вылетов еще два аэродрома, помимо основной авиабазы Хмеймим в Латакии. Об этом сообщает «Коммерсантъ» со ссылкой на источники в военном ведомстве.

По информации издания, в качестве аэродромов подскока ВКС используют базы *Шайрат в провинции Хомс* и *Аль-Тайас в Пальмире*. С аэродрома Аль-Тайас авиации удобнее поддерживать сирийскую армию во время наступления в районе Дейр-эз-Зор. База Шайрат, в свою очередь, используется для поддержки наступления сирийских войск в провинции Хомс.

Как заявили собеседники издания, российским военным разрешено при необходимости использовать любую сирийскую инфраструктуру. При этом они отметили, что пока на новых авиабазах не планируется размещение большего количества сил и средств, включая зенитно-ракетные комплексы. С воздуха аэродромы прикрывают системы ПВО, развернутые на основной авиабазе Хмеймим.

Lenta.ru

----------


## Pilot

Интересно, какие типы используют эти аэродромы? Особенно с учетом, что Пальмиру еще не взяли.

----------


## lindr

> Bravo Spirit! Oni tut v "svojej kastriule varitsia"


Точно такой же вопрос можно адресовать Западу.

Почему Косовские Албанцы хорошие повстанцы, а Абхазские и Осетинские плохие?

Почему Косову можно объявить независимость, а Абхазии, Арцаху, Южной Осетии, Приднестровью нельзя?

Как вы поняли, что одни ПЛОХИЕ а другие ХОРОШИЕ?

Просто интересно узнать какие процессы происходят в ваше голове.

С нетерпением жду ответа  :Wink:

----------


## KURYER

> Интересно, какие типы используют эти аэродромы? Особенно с учетом, что Пальмиру еще не взяли.


Вот первоисточник:



> Впервые информация о задействовании нескольких площадок для проведения военно-воздушной операции в Сирии появилась 6 ноября. На карте, показанной Владимиру Путину во время доклада начальника Генштаба Валерия Герасимова о ходе боевых действий, были отмечены четыре ударных вертолета Ми-24П и один военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-8, дислоцированные в районе аэродрома Шайрат. Источник “Ъ” в военном ведомстве подтвердил, что этот пункт действительно используется как аэродром «подскока» (то есть предназначен для кратковременной стоянки с целью дозаправки самолетов и дозагрузки боеприпасов), поскольку прикрывать наступательную операцию правительственных войск в район Дейр-эз-Зор и далее на юго-восток оттуда проще, чем с Хмеймима. База Шайрат, в свою очередь, необходима для поддержки армии Башара Асада во время боев в районе провинции Хомс.


Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## Nazar

> С нетерпением жду ответа


Таких примеров можно вагон и тележку привести, но ответов не будет, ибо вся эта шушара антироссийская, в одну сторону ориентированна...

Литва, Азербайджан...Что вы еще хотите. Удивляюсь что с Украины пока набега нет

----------


## Казанец

> Интересно, какие типы используют эти аэродромы? Особенно с учетом, что Пальмиру еще не взяли.


История знает подобные случаи, например Гуадалканал. В августе-сентябре-октябре 1942г. весь остров находился ещё под контролем японцев, но аэродром Хендерсон, подвергающийся миномётным обстрелам, ни на день не прерывал свою работу.

----------


## Казанец

> Удивляюсь что с Украины пока набега нет


Есть. Этот, с которым тут общаться пытались по-человечески, на Scalemodels начал гадить потихонечку, минусы ставить. Впрямую не могут. Исподтишка гадят.

----------


## Nazar

> Есть. Этот, с которым тут общаться пытались по-человечески, на Scalemodels начал гадить потихонечку, минусы ставить. Впрямую не могут. Исподтишка гадят.


Я думал что у нас Скейле только вменяемые украинцы остались...Видимо не всех повывели...Надо еще родентицида раскидать.

----------


## lindr

> поздновато что то нанесли, должны были "ошибиться" намного раньше...


А это не первый раз.

ВВС "коалиции" несколько раз бомбили водопроводную станцию и очистные сооружения Алеппо, последний раз в Ноябре. Они находятся почти на передовой, рискуя жизнью рабочие проводили ремонт. Кроме того ЕМНИП ударам подвергались несколько электроподстанций.

----------


## Pilot

Ми-8 и 24 есть у сирийской армии. Подумайте, зачем нашим самолетам использовать другие аэродромы?  Какая логистика должна быть? Как топливо и боеприпасы туда доставлять. Какие силы и средства надо задействовать. Какую группировку для обороны этих аэродромов надо. Пр поводу Пальмиры. Там аэродром могут в любой момент обстрелять. Зачем нашим это? Радиус действия позволяет нашей авиации работать по всей территории Сирии. К тому же самолеты летают не с полной нагрузкой

----------


## Pilot

> а кого тогда привезли ?


Не могу ответить. Как добро дадут, так все узнаете.

----------


## ZHeN

> Не могу ответить. Как добро дадут, так все узнаете.


ну то есть кого-то всё-таки привезли

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А.Максимцев: Товарищ Верховный Главнокомандующий!

Докладывает командующий Российской авиационной группировкой генерал-майор Максимцев.

В период с 17 ноября российской авиационной группировкой по плану воздушной операции в Сирийской Арабской Республике выполнено 394 боевых вылета, удары нанесены по 731 объекту бандформирований в провинциях Алеппо, Идлиб и в районе Пальмиры.

Кроме того, *авиационная группировка была усилена 8 бомбардировщиками «Су-34» и звеном истребителей «Су-27СМ3»*, которые выполняли задачу по поражению объектов в провинциях Ракка и Дейр-эз-Зор. 

Совещание с руководством Минобороны о действиях Вооружённых Сил России в Сирии. Кремль: Президент России.

----------


## cemichael

> *авиационная группировка была усилена 8 бомбардировщиками «Су-34» и звеном истребителей «Су-27СМ3»*


Это совещание от 20 ноября и ничего нового известно не стало.

----------


## Pilot

Они работали с территории России

----------


## ZHeN

теперь будут с территории Сирии работать ?

----------


## vasil

> Точно такой же вопрос можно адресовать Западу.
> 
> Почему Косовские Албанцы хорошие повстанцы, а Абхазские и Осетинские плохие?
> 
> Почему Косову можно объявить независимость, а Абхазии, Арцаху, Южной Осетии, Приднестровью нельзя?
> 
> Как вы поняли, что одни ПЛОХИЕ а другие ХОРОШИЕ?
> 
> Просто интересно узнать какие процессы происходят в ваше голове.
> ...



каламбур: "жду ответа от госдепа"

----------


## SaVaGe10

> каламбур: "жду ответа от госдепа"


Можно дальше форумчан  на нетленку растаскивать.
Пример:
Косовские Албанцы хорошие повстанцы(с)lindr

----------


## KURYER

В Сирии найден "чёрный ящик" сбитого Су-24 -> В Сирии найден чёрный ящик сбитого бомбардировщика Су-24 - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Let_nab

*Шойгу представил Путину бортовой самописец Су-24, сбитого ВВС Турции*




Территория, где базируются "боевики, которые расстреляли нашего летчика", была освобождена силами спецназа сирийской армии, сообщил Сергей Шойгу. По его словам, "бандиты ничего не успели с самолета снять, и был обнаружен параметрический самописец".

МОСКВА, 8 дек – РИА Новости. Параметрический самописец со сбитого ВВС Турции российского военного самолета обнаружен и был представлен президенту РФ Владимиру Путину министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу.

"Мы активно работали по территории, где базируются боевики, которые  расстреляли нашего летчика, я другого слова найти не могу, в результате этой работы эти территории освобождены силами спецоперации и спецназа сирийской армии по поиску экипажа, и сирийские военные, обследуя территорию, обнаружили место падения нашего самолета", — сказал Шойгу на встрече с Путиным.

По словам министра, бандиты энергично уходили с этой территории.
"Они ничего не успели с самолета снять, и был обнаружен  параметрический самописец, который мы доставили сюда, и здесь я хотел бы вам представить", — сказал Сергей Шойгу.

Шойгу представил Путину бортовой самописец Су-24, сбитого ВВС Турции | РИА Новости



Президент поручил Шойгу вскрыть параметрический самописец лишь в присутствии международных экспертов.

«Что касается параметрического самописца, то мы сейчас его посмотрим. Его вскрывали? — спросил Путин. — Я прошу вас пока его не вскрывать, и вскрыть его только совместно с иностранными специалистами, все тщательно зафиксировать».
«Насколько я понимаю, параметрический самописец даст нам возможность точно понять всю траекторию движения Су-24 с момента его взлета и до момента падения: скорость, высота, все повороты по ходу движения», — отметил Путин.

«То есть, мы сможем понять, где он находился и где по нему был нанесен этот предательский удар со стороны турецких ВВС», — добавил российский лидер.

Путин также подчеркнул, что какие бы данные ни были обнаружены на бортовом самописце, это не изменит отношения к Турции.
«Сразу же хочу оговориться, конечно, нам нужно это знать (все показатели с самописца — ИФ), но чего бы мы ни узнали, отношение наше к содеянному турецкими властями не изменится. Мы относились, еще раз говорю, к Турции не только как к дружественной стране, но и как к союзнику по борьбе с террором, и никто не ожидал вот этого подлого, предательского удара в спину», — сказал Путин.

При этом он подчеркнул, что России необходимо знать все в деталях.

«Поэтому с этим прибором нужно самым внимательным, тщательным и на высоком, профессиональном уровне поработать совместно с международными экспертами. Во всяком случае, мы всех должны пригласить, всех, кто хочет принять участие в этой работе», — сказал президент.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/24217270/?frommail=1

----------


## Let_nab

Гвардейский ракетный крейсер «Варяг», участвующий в настоящее время в российско-индийских военно-морских учениях «Индра», отправится в Сирию. 
«Гвардейский ракетный крейсер «Варяг» направится из Индии в Сирию, где сменит ракетный крейсер проекта 1164 (шифр «Атлант») «Москва»/ 
Ранее во вторник знакомый с ситуацией источник сообщил, что к сирийскому побережью прибыла новейшая подводная лодка «Ростов-на-Дону» Черноморского флота России.

----------


## stream

Российская авиагруппа в Сирии начала задействовать для борьбы с террористами запрещенного в России "Исламского государства" (ИГ) новые объекты. Помимо основной авиабазы Хмеймим в Латакии Россия использует базы Шайрат в Хомсе и Аль-Тайас в Пальмире как аэродромы "подскока" при оказании огневой поддержки правительственным войскам в момент наступления, при необходимости Россия имеет право использовать любую сирийскую инфраструктуру.

Ъ-Газета - Базы на вырост

----------


## Djoker



----------


## SaVaGe10

Я до вчера считал себя человеком мира.  Я  русский, женат на еврейке, моя дочь живёт с татарином басурманом. Потом всё вдруг рухнуло.  Вот почему рухнуло?  Вопрос. А и нет вопроса. Мои деды всё уже разложили по на полоки. Первый вопрос -почему  Я вспомнил что  туркей это ЧУРКА?

----------


## Let_nab

Дизель-электрическая подлодка ВМФ России «Ростов-на-Дону», совершающая переход с Северного флота в Новороссийск, нанесла удары крылатыми ракетами по столице террористической группировки «Исламское государство» — сирийскому городу Ракка.

Пуск ракет производился из восточной части Средиземного моря. Целями для «калибров» стали тренировочные базы, штаб, склады с оружием и боеприпасами, пункты дислокации отрядов боевиков. Ракеты запускались по баллистической траектории на высоте нескольких километров, это было сделано ради безопасности судоходства в Средиземном море.

Запуск «калибров» с борта подводной лодки по объектам реального противника в истории Вооруженных сил России производился впервые. Сочетание ракет «Калибр», способных поражать цели на дистанции в 1500 км, и малошумности «Варшавянок» (за это качество данные субмарины называют «черными дырами») делает из этих подлодок грозного и практически неуловимого противника.
Источник из Минобороны, утверждает, что удар по базам террористов был нанесен после распоряжения президента России Владимира Путина об усилении ударов по террористам.
Читать полностью:  СМИ: российская подлодка проекта 636.3 «Варшавянка» нанесла удар по столице ИГ крылатыми ракетами

----------


## stream

Отсутствие извинений равносильно утверждению своей правоты, что в свою очередь означает, что Турция и впредь оставляет за собой «право» сбивать российские военные самолеты ...

http://uinp.info/dnr/okno_vozmozhnos...rij_selivanov_

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Певец Виталий Журба под собственную музыку спел песню на слова «Я не Шарли, я Су-24» и обнародовал клип, который интернет-пользователи начинают активно распространять по соцсетям. 

Мне небеса вдруг обернулись пеклом,
Предательский удар из-за угла…
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

Когда бьют в спину, знают — не промажут,
Какие уязвимые места…
И боль, начавшаяся где-то в фюзеляже,
Пронзает от кабины до хвоста.

Что, чёрт возьми, творится в этом мире?!
Не разглядеть мне сквозь огонь и дым.
Я не Шарли, я — Су-24,
И где таблички с именем моим?

Пике затянет… Головокруженье
Перемешает всё в калейдоскоп.
Мне не дано ни шанса на спасенье,
Я неизбежное встречаю прямо в лоб.

Земля обнимет, чтоб принять навеки,
Мой самописец пусть накроет мгла.
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

Слова: Сергей Ефимов, музыка, исполнение: Виталий Журба.

----------


## vasil

> Певец Виталий Журба под собственную музыку спел песню на слова «Я не Шарли, я Су-24» и обнародовал клип, который интернет-пользователи начинают активно распространять по соцсетям. 
> 
> Мне небеса вдруг обернулись пеклом,
> Предательский удар из-за угла…
> Я — самолёт с душою человека
> С особой геометрией крыла.
> 
> Когда бьют в спину, знают — не промажут,
> Какие уязвимые места…
> ...


всё хорошо и правильно...
но тут появилась инфа, что уже падающий самолёт из-за линии границы якобы даже достреливали ракетами ПВО малой дальности (подтянуты заранее?), дабы далеко от границы не ушёл...свидетели явно были не нужны
а раз так, то на месте падения кроме остатков ракеты "воздух-воздух" должны быть фрагменты или поражающие элементы и других ракет
но это уже  война...

----------


## Pilot

Кто это все придумывает? На видео падения самолета нет ни попаданий, ни следов полета ракет!!!!
Это как с базой на аэродроме в Пальмире. Вот только он на территории контролируемой боевиками.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## vasil

> Кто это все придумывает? На видео падения самолета нет ни попаданий, ни следов полета ракет!!!!
> Это как с базой на аэродроме в Пальмире. Вот только он на территории контролируемой боевиками.


на кадрах в ОТКРЫТОМ доступе этого действительно не видно, но это утверждают очевидцы...
осталось дождаться экспертизы обломков
а то будет как с малазийским боингом

----------


## Pilot

Каких обломков????? По месту падения два дня бомбы кидали и артиллерия работала. Видео было с нескольких камер.

----------


## cemichael

> на кадрах в ОТКРЫТОМ доступе этого действительно не видно, но это утверждают очевидцы...
> осталось дождаться экспертизы обломков
> а то будет как с малазийским боингом


какой экспертизы? какие очевидцы? туркманы? где они это утверждают? 
спасшийся летчик вам не авторитет? спускаясь на парашюте он точно наблюдал обстановку вокруг
никакого видео в закрытом доступе нет, кроме начала съемки когда ракета поражает цель. видео падающего самолета полное, и никаким обстрелом траекторию не изменить!

----------


## vasil

> какой экспертизы? какие очевидцы? туркманы? где они это утверждают? 
> спасшийся летчик вам не авторитет? спускаясь на парашюте он точно наблюдал обстановку вокруг
> никакого видео в закрытом доступе нет, кроме начала съемки когда ракета поражает цель. видео падающего самолета полное, и никаким обстрелом траекторию не изменить!


по месту падения работала или по району?
ничего там не видно
на всех ОТКРЫТЫХ видео только последние секунды полёта...
поживём-увидим
главное то и не сказано и не показано, так, шум один...
да, на F-16 есть система регистрации полёта ракеты  и фото/видео контроля поражения цели?
где кино то?
кино в студию...

----------


## SAM77

> да, на F-16 есть система регистрации полёта ракеты  и фото/видео контроля поражения цели?
> где кино то?
> кино в студию...


 99,99проц.что никто никакого кино ни в какую студию не предоставит.

----------


## vasil

> 99,99проц.что никто никакого кино ни в какую студию не предоставит.


так чего, спрашивается, копья то ломать: "КИНЫ  НЕ БУДЕТ..."

----------


## GThomson

> на кадрах в ОТКРЫТОМ доступе этого действительно не видно, но это утверждают очевидцы...
> осталось дождаться экспертизы обломков...


какие очевидцы? по району падения и примыкающей территории, был нанесён массированный удар всеми наличными средствами - всё перепахали и всех убили !
но вдруг приволокли в Кремль прилично сохранившийся регистратор, выжили очевидцы, видевшие "добитие", и среди обломков сушки вдруг найдут обломки какой-нибудь "Стрелы", "Стингера", Х-555, Х101 или "Калибра" - (нужное подчеркнуть)

----------


## Pilot

Интересующимся... внимательно смотрите RT, они картинку постоянно обновляют. И многие вопросы отпадут

----------


## GThomson

> Интересующимся... внимательно смотрите RT, они картинку постоянно обновляют. И многие вопросы отпадут


какое обновление!? у них до сих пор в топе ролик с Су-34 и *Су-24М, ТОГО САМОГО!!!* - 26/83 белый, и без опознавательных знаков!
https://youtu.be/WxbpGOaki2U?t=50

кстати, народ обманывают, в районе падения самолёта никто никого не бомбил и ракет не пускал! съёмки - полигонные!
АННА всех сдала:
"...Однако операция осложнилась тем, что *четыре высоты вокруг горы Азер* были заняты боевиками и они вели непрерывный огонь по прилегающим территориям. По словам главного редактора ANNA-News, их группе на *второй день после трагедии* почти удалось подойти к месту крушения, но из-за обстрелов они всё-таки не добрались до цели.
— Чтобы выйти к самописцу нам оставалось 800 метров, но боевики заняли четыре горы с доминирующей высотой над горой Азер, а потом начались *проливные дожди и все операции остановились*. Сейчас погода улучшилась, боевиков погнали дальше, отбили горы. Бортовой самописец доставлен и сейчас *расшифровывается российскими специалистами*, — рассказал Мусин."
Главред ANNA-News рассказал, как был найден чёрный ящик сбитого Су-24 - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS
а собирались привлечь международных экспертов...?

----------


## Pilot

Не знаю какие ролики в топе. Я смотрю сам канал и вижу картинку снятую днем раньше

Пысы. Тут кажет арабская версия

----------


## vasil

> Не знаю какие ролики в топе. Я смотрю сам канал и вижу картинку снятую днем раньше
> 
> Пысы. Тут кажет арабская версия


что вспомнился ...., не малазийский, а аж южнокорейский боинг

----------


## KURYER

"Коллеги" по НАТО фиксируют увеличение кол-ва Су-34 в Сирии:


 Выступление В. Путина на коллегии МО: 



> И хочу предостеречь тех, кто вновь попытается организовать какие бы то ни было провокации против наших военнослужащих. Нами уже приняты дополнительные меры по обеспечению безопасности российских военнослужащих и авиабазы. Она *усилена новыми авиазвеньями* и средствами ПВО.

----------


## vasil

> "Коллеги" по НАТО фиксируют увеличение кол-ва Су-34 в Сирии:
> 
> 
>  Выступление В. Путина на коллегии МО:


ну теперь ждать осталось недолго. время "ответки" пошло...

----------


## stream

34 плюс восемь

----------


## SaVaGe10

> что вспомнился ...., не малазийский, а аж южнокорейский боинг


Какой из южнокрейских боингов "вспомнился"? 707й в Карелии, или 747й на Дальнем востоке? Просто интересно как мысль плещется.

----------


## vasil

> Какой из южнокрейских боингов "вспомнился"? 707й в Карелии, или 747й на Дальнем востоке? Просто интересно как мысль плещется.


самая большая тайна кроется всегда в самых простых и понятных внешних обстоятельствах...

----------


## Let_nab

*Расширенная коллегия Минобороны РФ 11 декабря 2015*

----------


## Pilot

> 34 плюс восемь


откуда +8? Было 4, теперь ( если верить снимку) 8  ������

----------


## Pilot

В сюжете ТВЦ засветился голубенький Су-34

----------


## KURYER

Трудяги ;-)))->



В Сирии замечены Ми-35М



> На видеозаписи телеканала RT, сделанной на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии, замечены российские боевые вертолеты Ми-35М, ранее не поставлявшиеся сирийцам, а также не использовавшиеся российской авиагруппой до последнего времени. Вертолеты этого типа в прошлом поставлялись на экспорт для Ирака.

----------


## Pilot

вчера вечером снимали.

----------


## kabuki

С 0:10 по 0:19 виден заходящий на посадку Ми-35М

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия. МК?

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Сирия. МК?


тридцать пять ноль один  весь такой красивый в многозамковых серёжках. Чего кидать собрался? Надо думать сотки подвесит и ухнет. А 3518 просто ждёт младшего брата с пятисотками.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Трудяги ;-)))->
> 
> 
> 
> В Сирии замечены Ми-35М


То-есть коллеги , я по трёх секундной записи должен принять этот хеликоптер в ми-35? С какой турунды? Ну летел крокодил и шасси видно! Чего дальше? Подробнее что это 35 слушаю, смотрю и внимаю.

----------


## Djoker

> Подробнее что это 35 слушаю, смотрю и внимаю.


Х-образный хвостовой винт.

----------


## KURYER

> То-есть коллеги , я по трёх секундной записи должен принять этот хеликоптер в ми-35? Подробнее что это 35 слушаю, смотрю и внимаю.


Скриншот для подтверждения слов Djoker:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут что *Су-24МК* ВВС Сирии в Восточной Гуте, 13.12.2015.:

----------


## Pilot

есть они там и не вчера появились. это про вертолеты. А те что базируются в Шайрате, вероятно, переданные сирийцам вертолеты. кстати, Ил-76 с российской регистрацией  и сирийским флагом на киле управляется сирийским экипажем

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т-90А* в Сирии, 2015 г.:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Кстати, в ответ появился высер. 
_"Бойцы Сирийской свободной армии (ССА) обвинили российские власти во лжи. По словам повстанцев, авиация РФ не помогает им в боях, а наоборот, мешает..."_ 
Информация на МейлРу - https://news.mail.ru/politics/24274693/?frommail=1
МейлРу ссылается на ЛентаРу - Бойцы Сирийской свободной армии обвинили Россию во лжи: Политика: Мир: Lenta.ru

ЛентаРу ссылаются на оригинальный источник Рейтерс. Сходил я туда по ссылке ЛентаРу, которая вывела вообще на заглавную страницу Рейтерс. Поискал там эту информацию. Забил там в поиск по всем статьям и репортажам Рейтерс - "Russia does not supply Free Syrian Army" и "Russia does not help Free Syrian Army". Вот что выдало:
- Search Results
- Search Results

Выдало одну свежую статью. Авторы на Рейтерс Лидия Келли и Дмитрий Соколов. Ссылка: Russia does not supply Free Syrian Army with weapons - RIA cites Kremlin aide | Reuters
Так там нет, что кто-то кого-то обвинил!!! Никто из "Свободной сирийской армии" не обвиняет Россию в не поставке оружия или отсутствия помощи от ВКС. Вот как!
Рейтерс просто ссылается на РИАновости, которые опубликовали что Помощник президента РФ по ВТС Владимир Кожин отрицательно ответил на вопрос, ведет ли Россия поставки оружия Сирийской свободной армии. "Нет", — заявил он журналистам, отвечая на этот вопрос. Ссылка: Кожин: Россия не поставляет оружие Сирийской свободной армии | РИА Новости

МайлРу и ЛентаРу привели заявления двух представителей ССА - Таляль Салу (Talal Salu), Хасан Хадж Али (Hassan Haj Ali). Кто такие!? Забиваю их в поиск на Рейтерс. Возможно если Майл и Лента пишут от их имени тоже взяли инфу от Рейтерс. Выдало следующее:
- Search Results
- Search Results

Никто из этих фамилий не заявлял об той херне, которую пишут на Мейле и Ленте со ссылкой на Рейтерс!
Однако я нашёл ранние октябрьские статьи на Рейтерс которые цитируют некого Hassan Haj Ali. Ссылка - Russia says wants Syria elections, ready to help Free Syrian Army | Reuters
Где он просто недоволен русскими, которые и его банду даванули, что ничего удивительного, то как в этой статье Рейтерс нормально говорят, что сама эта Свободная Сирийская Армия представляет собой свободный альянс групп, большинство из них сторонники сирийских националистических взглядов, которые состоят из перебежчиков из Сирийской армии, они не имеют структуры центрального командования. То есть вполне понятно что отдельные вооружённые банды действуют сами по себе и на словах сегодня они в союзе с ССА, а завтра с ИГ и с бандой Махно...

*Так что - вот так некоторые наши гниды представляют информацию! Уже сами от имени сирийской оппозиции обвиняют Россию!*

На РИА есть ещё такая инфа - Сирийский генерал: взгляды России и ССА на борьбу с ДАИШ совпадают | РИА Новости

Взгляды России и Свободной сирийской армии (ССА) на борьбу с террористической группировкой "Исламское государство" (ДАИШ в арабском варианте, запрещена в РФ) совпадают, заявил агентству Sputnik генерал ССА Хоссам аль-Авак.
"Наши взгляды совпадают с позицией РФ относительно борьбы с ИГ", — заявил аль-Авак.
Президент РФ Владимир Путин в минувшую пятницу отметил, что работа российской авиагруппы способствует объединению усилий правительственных войск и Свободной сирийской армии, несколько частей которой общей численностью свыше 5 тысяч человек ведут наступательные действия против террористов в провинциях Хомс, Хама, Алеппо и Ракка. В свою очередь начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов сообщил в понедельник, что российская авиация в Сирии ежедневно наносит 30-40 авиаударов по террористам для поддержки ССА.

----------


## 13th

> МайлРу и ЛентаРу привели заявления двух представителей ССА - Таляль Салу (Talal Salu), Хасан Хадж Али (Hassan Haj Ali). Кто такие!? Забиваю их в поиск на Рейтерс. Возможно если Майл и Лента пишут от их имени тоже взяли инфу от Рейтерс. Выдало следующее:
> - Search Results
> - Search Results
> 
> Никто из этих фамилий не заявлял об той херне, которую пишут на Мейле и Ленте со ссылкой на Рейтерс!


Есть вот такая статья Рейтер:
Free Syrian Army rebels deny Russian support

От имени упомянутого Talal Salu там заявлено следующее:




> During that battle, Russian warplanes had struck Ahrar al-Sham and Nusra Front fighters who were encircling Democratic Forces of Syria fighters, said Talal Salu, spokesman for the Democratic Forces of Syria.
> 
> "They saw them in gathered in the hundreds so certainly it was an opportunity for them to target them, but not through an agreement with us," he told Reuters, adding that his group's critics were now saying they are receiving Russian support.
> 
> "People are trying to direct the matter towards the Democratic Forces of Syria because they think that they offered logistical support to us. They did not offer logistical support," he told Reuters. "There has been no contact, no agreement, or cooperation between us and the Russian army."


От имени упомянутого Hassan Haj Ali утверждается следующее:




> "Today our headquarters in Jabal Akrad were bombed by Russia. Yesterday our headquarters in rural northern Aleppo were destroyed. I have 10 wounded. This is Russian support," said Hassan Haj Ali, head of a prominent FSA group who took part in a Syrian opposition meeting hosted by Saudi Arabia last week.
> 
> "Putin and his generals are a bunch of liars," said Haj Ali, who commands the Liwa Suqour al-Jabal group.

----------


## Let_nab

> Есть вот такая статья Рейтер:
> Free Syrian Army rebels deny Russian support
> От имени упомянутого Talal Salu там заявлено следующее:
> 
> От имени упомянутого Hassan Haj Ali утверждается следующее:


Спасибо. А то ранее поиск на Рейтерс не выдал мне эту статью - это можно видеть по выложенным мной выше в посте ссылкам.
Понятно одно, как правильно пишет Рейтерс: 



> Numerous groups identify themselves as part of the FSA, which does not have a central command and control structure.


"Многочисленные группы идентифицируют себя как часть ССА, которые не имеют центрального командования и управления."
Хорошо пишет Рейтерс! В той статье в моём посту выше они тоже самое повторили. 



> The Free Syrian Army is a loose alliance of groups, most of them with a Syrian nationalist outlook, that are often led by Syrian army defectors but have no central command structure.


Объективно! Не то что ЛентаРу или МейлРу... Что вполне объективно даёт понять, что эти самые Talal Salu и Hassan Haj Ali сами себя идентифицировали как "Свободная Сирийская Армия" при этом обвиняют\выступают от имени ССА, что им Россия не помогает, а ещё и бомбит... 

Посмотрел кто же такой - *Hassan Haj Ali*. Он оказывается полевой командир *Liwa Suqour al-Jabal* (Соколы Леванта - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...BD%D1%82%D0%B0), бойцы группировки прошли военную подготовку под руководством американских инструкторов в лагерях в Саудовской Аравии и Катаре, руководят ими от туда и финансы\оружие идут от туда. Поэтому и сомнений не может быть, что они будут вонять на Россию и выступать против, как и срать всячески!  А наши МейлыЛентыРу будут это говно их повторять и выставлять!

Была ранее информация, что Россия объявила о готовности сотрудничать со всеми силами в Сирии готовыми противостоять террористам. После этого заявления к российской стороне обратились представители Сирийской Свободной Армии и согласись на сотрудничество, в частности они передали и передают информацию об объектах террористов по которым наносят удары наши ВКС. Это есть в новостных лентах. К примеру, одним из тех кто сотрудничает является Хоссам аль-Авак, бригадный генерал повстанческой Свободной сирийской армии. Ранее он говорил, что в случае, если будет достигнуто соглашение всей сирийской оппозиции с Россией, повстанцы сформируют общее командование, но в настоящее время некоторые представители сирийских повстанцев отказались сотрудничать с РФ, поэтому общего командования нет. 

Вот Песков уточнил сегодня:



> Российские военные поддерживают наступательные действия бойцов Свободной сирийской армии против боевиков «Исламского государства» и других террористов. Об этом заявил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.
> «Действительно, есть некоторые силы вот этой Свободной сирийской армии, они принимают участие в наступательных действиях против ИГИЛ и других экстремистских группировок, ‒ приводит РИА Новости слова Дмитрия Пескова. ‒ Вот эти наступательные действия также поддерживаются российскими вооруженными силами».
> Источник: Песков: Россия поддерживает выступление Сирийской свободной армии против ИГ | РИА ФедералПресс


*То есть понятно, что российские ВКС, как и Путин и Герасимов имели ввиду, что поддерживают отдельные части Сирийской Свободной Армии, которые непосредственно сотрудничают с ВКС России, а не с теми командирами, которые "сами себя" вдруг идентифицировали как ССА, подчиняются "сами себе" (хотя на деле не сами себе, а подготовлены, финансируются и вооружены США Саудовской Аравией и Катаром), вот и понятно почему они отказались от сотрудничества с российской стороной и творят что хотят пиндосы и саудиты... Правильно наши ВКС херачат этих "умеренных отрезателей голов"!*

Вот и всё встало на свои места!
Это получается почти так же как я себя назову американцем и везде буду визжать, что меня гадкие пиндосы в США без визы не пускают - ведь я тоже такой же как они американец..., ущемляют, руки на границе крутят.., гниды такие... Эту хрень бы ещё ЛентаРу и МейлуРу подхватили!

----------


## vasil

> Спасибо. А то ранее поиск на Рейтерс не выдал мне эту статью - это можно видеть по выложенным мной выше в посте ссылкам.
> Понятно одно, как правильно пишет Рейтерс: 
> 
> 
> "Многочисленные группы идентифицируют себя как часть ССА, которые не имеют центрального командования и управления."
> Хорошо пишет Рейтерс! В той статье в моём посту выше они тоже самое повторили. 
> 
> Объективно! Не то что ЛентаРу или МейлРу... Что вполне объективно даёт понять, что эти самые Talal Salu и Hassan Haj Ali сами себя идентифицировали как "Свободная Сирийская Армия" при этом обвиняют\выступают от имени ССА, что им Россия не помогает, а ещё и бомбит... 
> 
> ...



о-хо-хо....да, если бы не было своих "казачков засланных", то многое бы было яснее, а так... как говорится, таких "друзей" иметь...

----------


## Let_nab

*Вот как раз по теме. Тут сразу понятно становится кто и почему воняет на Россию выдавая себя за "честных отрезателей голов"!*

Саудовская Аравия объявила о создании исламской военной коалиции по борьбе с терроризмом
Ссылка - Новости NEWSru.com :: Саудовская Аравия объявила о создании исламской военной коалиции по борьбе с терроризмом


Итак, что мы теперь имеем. 

1. Мы имеем сразу 3 (три!) коалиции, которые объявили войну террору: 
Коалицию во главе с США (62 государства НАТО+).
Коалицию во главе с Саудовской Аравией (34 государства). Эти две первых коалиции "смежные".
Коалицию во главе с Россией (4 государства). 

2. Любопытно, что в заявлении коалиции во главе с Саудовской Аравией не говорится об Исламском государстве (или ДАИШ), а говорится просто о терроризме. ИГ как цель "пропало" из поля зрения? 
К тому же эта коалиция назвала себя ИСЛАМСКОЙ военной коалицией. А неисламским государствам в нее вступать можно? Если нет, то мы будем иметь дело с "конфессиональной" военной коалицией, с появлением ИСЛАМСКОГО ЦЕНТРА ВОЕННОЙ СИЛЫ (а там и до межконфессиональных войн недалеко!). 

3. У всех трех коалиций (заявивших о борьбе с терроризмом) есть разные подходы к "правилам игры". 
США на первое место ставят смещения Асада, а на второе - борьбу с ИГ. 
Без этого США категорически против участия России в общей коалиции. 
США оказывали и оказывают военную помощь так называемой умеренной оппозиции и отдельным группам Свободной сирийской армии.
Саудовская Аравия оказывала и оказывает военную помощь так называемой умеренной оппозиции и отдельным группам Свободной сирийской армии. 

Саудовская Аравия (как и многие страны этой самой исламской военной коалиции) входит в коалицию во главе с США и возглавляет свою собственную коалицию. Одной задницей на двух стульях? Стоит "враскаряку" и Турция, которая одной рукой якобы борется с ИГ, а другой - дает ему деньги за купленную нефть. 
Турция тоже играет одновременно за две команды (если не за три!). 

Саудовская Аравия (равно как и США - Россию) не пускает в свою военную песочницу Иран. Черт ногу сломает!
Ближневосточные шахматы стали так, что уже и США побаиваются этого броуновского бардака. 
Не потому ли Керри срочно рванул из Вашингтона в Москву?
Может, все-таки вместе удастся придумать в этом хаосе какой-то внятный ход? 
Взаимно "поступившись принципами"...
Ибо воронка сирийской войны разрастается до региональной войны, а там уже недалеко и до Мировой... 
А ей все равно почем баррель нефти...

----------


## vasil

> *Вот как раз по теме. Тут сразу понятно становится кто и почему воняет на Россию выдавая себя за "честных отрезателей голов"!*
> 
> Саудовская Аравия объявила о создании исламской военной коалиции по борьбе с терроризмом
> Ссылка - Новости NEWSru.com :: Саудовская Аравия объявила о создании исламской военной коалиции по борьбе с терроризмом
> 
> 
> Итак, что мы теперь имеем. 
> 
> 1. Мы имеем сразу 3 (три!) коалиции, которые объявили войну террору: 
> ...


т.н. коалиция" во главе со страной, находящейся в дремучем средневековье, где в 21 веке рубят прилюдно головы - самая опасная для РФ, Сирии и Ирана...

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня опубликовали... Но я смотрю они опять на повтор, наверно третий пошли....

----------


## Pilot

ночные пока один раз снимали.

----------


## Let_nab

О координации действий говорил сегодня и начальник главного оперативного управления Генштаба Сергей Рудской. Он сообщил: налажен постоянный и продуктивный контакт с представителями сирийской оппозиции, которые активно помогают российским военным. Войска сирийской свободной армии наступают на позиции террористов в направлении города Ракка, и наша авиация их поддерживает. Только за последние сутки было нанесено 17 ударов по объектам боевиков. По данным объективного контроля, российская авиация уничтожила более 150 бандитов и 11 единиц техники, добавил Рудской. 

"Первостепенное внимание — подрыву источников дохода террористов в Сирии. С этой целью только за последние три дня было уничтожено шесть объектов незаконного нефтепромысла боевиков, а также семь колонн автомобилей с нефтью. Сначала нанесения ударов российской авиацией уничтожено свыше 1200 таких наливников. При поддержке российской авиации ВС Сирии продолжают вести наступление по всему фронту. Наиболее интенсивные бои проходили в провинциях Латакия, Алеппо, Рама, Хомс и пригородах Дамаска. Успехам наземной операции сирийских ВС способствует действие так называемой оппозиции. Действует более 150 подобных формирований. Наиболее патриотически настроенные из них уже воюют во взаимодействии с сирийскими правительственными войсками. Их более 5 тысяч человек. С ними налажен контакт. Формирования оппозиции предоставляют командованию российской авиагруппы координаты объектов террористов для поражения", - сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба Сергей Рудской.

Правительственные сирийские войска расширили контроль над участком сирийско-турецкой границы на севере провинции Латакия. Им удалось выбить террористов с их позиций. Рудской также отметил, что в районе городов Сирмания и Сальма были зачищены от боевиков  тактически важные высоты и населенные пункты. Перешел под контроль правительственных войск и ополчения ряд стратегических рубежей в окрестностях города Мхин. Сергей Рудской подвел и некоторые итоги: российские летчики с начала операции против террористов в Сирии совершили более четырех тысяч вылетов, почти 150 из них провела стратегическая авиация. Генерал подчеркнул, что удары наносятся по инфраструктуре, скоплениям военной техники и живой силе боевиков. 

Смотрите оригинал материала на Сирийская оппозиция предоставляет российским военным координаты объектов ИГИЛ - Первый канал

----------


## Let_nab

*Пилот ВВС США: стоит опасаться возможностей русской разведки*
Разведка РФ вместе с возможностями российской противовоздушной обороны составляют мощный оборонный тандем, который нельзя недооценивать.
Секретные данные о военных и тактических возможностях США и их союзников по антитеррористической коалиции в борьбе с ДАИШ (ИГИЛ, ИГ – запрещенная в РФ террористическая группировка) могут попасть к российским военным в Сирии, предостерегает Джахара Матисек, действующий пилот-инструктор ВВС США, в издании Defense-One.

Матисек отмечает, что Россия не просто так отправила в Сирию мощную систему ПВО, в которую входит ракетный крейсер «Москва» с комплексом С-300П и зенитно-ракетная система С-400 «Триумф», которая развернута на российской авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии. По мнению американского военного эксперта, теперь российские военные будут наблюдать за американскими F-22 «Рэптор», которые выполняют задания в рамках борьбы с ДАИШ в Сирии.

По его мнению, использование этих истребителей пятого поколения дает возможность русским собрать секретную информацию о них. В связи с этим Матисек призвал не использовать новейшую технику в Сирии, чтобы не «проиграть в следующем сражении с противником, который уже сейчас способен сбивать американскую и союзническую авиацию».
Пилот ВВС США: стоит опасаться возможностей русской разведки

ПС. Слова доброжелательного пиндоса про "не проиграть в следующем сражении" тронули до глубины души!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фрагменты *Су-24М*, б/н 83 белый, ВКС России, Сирия, ноябрь 2015 г.:

lostarmour

----------


## Let_nab

> Фрагменты *Су-24М*, б/н 83 белый, ВКС России, Сирия, ноябрь 2015 г.:
> 
> lostarmour


Фигасе! СНН пишет что пилот самолёта Су-24 был застрелен турецкими военными!?

----------


## stream

...на базе Аль-Шайрат 45 самолетных ангаров, каждый из них укреплен настолько, что не может быть поврежден артобстрелом или прицельной стрельбой.

Путин посылает в Сирию новые самолеты и смертоносного

----------


## vasil

> Фигасе! СНН пишет что пилот самолёта Су-24 был застрелен турецкими военными!?


им виднее....они там сидели с аппаратурой....

----------


## Let_nab

> им виднее....они там сидели с аппаратурой....


Да уж... Я заглянул к ним туда и почитал... Смотрю они там вообще беснуются... Вот к примеру сегодняшняя геббельсовская пропаганда в Германии:

- DAS muss JEDER Politiker JETZT wissen: Putins große Kriegsverbrechen - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

Только по заголовкам, потому что приводить весь текст просто нет толку повторять голословный высер, вполне банальные приёмы агитки и пропаганды. Теже самые штампы против России как к примеру было при принуждении Грузии к миру:

"Путинские военные преступления о которых должен знать любой политик"... _(Точно точно - должен знать каждый политик-русофоб, хотя они это уже знали до появления русских в Сирии)_

"Это ясно: президент Владимир Путин (63) является одним из крупнейших военных преступников в Сирии"... _(Ага! Куда ему тягаться ещё с более крупнейшими военными преступниками в мире как Обама, Меркель и Ко!)_

"Цель бомб: Сирийские турецкие пограничные переходы и дороги, которые используются для перевозки продовольствия, воды и медикаментов"... _(Отлично! Для перевозки продовольствия, воды, медикаментов, оружия и нефти для террористов на подконтрольных и территориях и все тех же переходах.)_ 

"Бомбы на Зернохранилища, мельницы, пекарни. Начиная с 24 ноября десять пекарен, которые поставляли хлеб, до 200 000 человек уничтожены. Это указано докладе ООН, в провинции Идлиб." ... "После 30 сентября (начало российских воздушных атак в Сирии), по крайней мере 20 медицинских учреждений в воздушных налетов были приняты по всей Сирии, согласно докладу ООН".........  _(Странно, они все следят и выкладывают космические снимки о том как наша техника в течении дня перемещается по авиабазе Хмеймим, а снимков уничтожения пекарен, мельниц, сортиров набитых гражданскими, детьми и беременными что-то нет..., как и нет никаких доказательств уничтожения..., когда пиндосы разбомбили одну больничку в Афгане, то тут же кучи фотографий появились как это всё было, показания очевидцев и всё наглядно было видно, а тут - одно пропагандистское пустословие. Как и ссылку бы на доклады ООН где обвиняют Россию, но не пустословные доклады от Псаки, а конкретные расследования ООН..)_

"Использование вакуумных бомб"... "Использование кассетных бомб"... "Сирийские активисты сообщили, что ВВС России является международным преступником использующим кассетные боеприпасы на позиции повстанцев в северо-западной Сирии."..._ (Тут вообще феерично про т,о что сирийские активисты-отрезатели голов из ИГИЛ обзывают других международными преступниками. Как и США, Китай и многие другие страны в том числе Россия не подписывались об отказе использовать кассеты.)_

"Кроме того Россия поставляет сирийскому диктатору Асаду военную технику, стрелковое оружие и гранатометы, бронированные транспортные средства БТР-82-A и фургон типа Урал.".... _(Ну и что? Россия поставляет легально легитимному, официальному правительству Сирии вооружение... В отличии от США, Германии и Ко - которые поставляют вооружения бандитам и террористам, которые и имеют возможность сейчас воевать в Афгане, Ираке, Ливии и Сирии...)_

"Гораздо больше чем 90 процентов ударов не направлено против ИГИЛ или террористов связанных с Аль-Каидой", сказал Джон Кирби, пресс-секретарь государственного департамента США. «Они были главным образом против оппозиционных групп в Сирии и не желающих что Асад и его режим остается в силе.»... _(Так понятно США организовали и вооружили очередной государственный переворот против законно избранного правительства страны, собрали бандитов для этого и когда эту проамериканскую бандитву уничтожают - пиндосы воют... Если б они молчали - это было бы удивительным! Интересно они по кому два года в Сирии бомбили, что ИГИЛ и Алькаида ещё больше там территорий захватили!? Пустыню! Ненееее - Асада, как и тогда Саддама и Каддафи!)_

Просто удивительно и ведь в Германии это хавают, вопросы не задают... Мощно там всё так с пропагандой, как и было при докторе Геббельсе...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker

"Орлан-10", Дараа.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Боевая работа ВКС РФ на авиабазе "Хмеймим", Сирия, 2015 г.:
   
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4350852&type=3

----------


## Djoker

Пополнение из Мончегорска (RF-92015?) или опять перекраска?


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...92252324350852

----------


## Pilot

на М, но поближе

----------


## stream

На украине снизилась цена на мандарины

----------


## L39aero

Это я так понимаю восполнение потерь!

----------


## Djoker

03?






Кадры с Су-27 и МиГ-29, как я понимаю - архив.

----------


## Pilot

какие все глазастые :))))))
баклажаны тоже уже засветились
Су-27 работают с нашей территории, МиГ-29 нет

----------


## KURYER

Хорошая подборка;-))

ИСТОЧНИК

Появились первые кадры с деблокированной базы Квейрис:

Источник утверждает, что на снимках Л-39



> Longer video from Kweires airbase in #Aleppo shows L-39 been loaded with what looks like OFAB 100-120


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Антоха

> 03?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кадры с Су-27 и МиГ-29, как я понимаю - архив.


кадры с Су-27 и МиГ-29 сняты в Липецке и не имеют отношения к событиям в Сирии.

----------


## ZHeN

> 


Ми-24 привезли или увезли ?

----------


## KURYER

> Ми-24 привезли или увезли ?


29 вообще отсутствует в Сирии, 04 присутствует.

----------


## vasil

> Да уж... Я заглянул к ним туда и почитал... Смотрю они там вообще беснуются... Вот к примеру сегодняшняя геббельсовская пропаганда в Германии:
> 
> - DAS muss JEDER Politiker JETZT wissen: Putins große Kriegsverbrechen - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
> 
> Только по заголовкам, потому что приводить весь текст просто нет толку повторять голословный высер, вполне банальные приёмы агитки и пропаганды. Теже самые штампы против России как к примеру было при принуждении Грузии к миру:
> 
> "Путинские военные преступления о которых должен знать любой политик"... _(Точно точно - должен знать каждый политик-русофоб, хотя они это уже знали до появления русских в Сирии)_
> 
> "Это ясно: президент Владимир Путин (63) является одним из крупнейших военных преступников в Сирии"... _(Ага! Куда ему тягаться ещё с более крупнейшими военными преступниками в мире как Обама, Меркель и Ко!)_
> ...


увы, нонешние СМИ и масс-медиа плющат и колбасят умы особенно молодёжи всех причём стран с завидным успехом....да и пожилые частенько дают маху, чего уж греха таить, с такими тараканами в головах: страх... ну, а немчура на этот счёт всегда была оч. уж податлива, законопослушные уж очень...живал среди них, видел, знаю...вся их демократия так, передышка,  от фюрера до фюрера. и пиндосы это знают, не дураки, почему там до сих пор и околачиваются, присматривают так сказать. а ещё смешнее "японская" демократия...

----------


## KURYER

Ми-8АМТШ (212 жёлтый) + 2 Ми-24П на заднем плане:


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Polikarpoff

штаты вывели все свои ф-15 из турции:
https://news.mail.ru/politics/24306663/?frommail=1

----------


## vasil

> штаты вывели все свои ф-15 из турции:
> https://news.mail.ru/politics/24306663/?frommail=1


может, пришло время поквитаться? должок то  он вообще платежом красен...

----------


## stream

ВЗГЛЯД / В НАТО проверили связь между самолетами после инцидента с Су-24

----------


## Djoker

> Хорошая подборка;-))


Учения 2014-го года:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker

Су-34 б/н 26:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker



----------


## SAM77

> увы, нонешние СМИ и масс-медиа плющат и колбасят умы особенно молодёжи всех причём стран с завидным успехом....


....не забывайте что это все делается не за бесплатно - они с успехом отрабатывают вкладываемые в них немалые средства. Так что ничего тут удивительного.

----------


## Let_nab

*Началась расшифровка черных ящиков сбитого над Турцией Су-24*

https://news.mail.ru/incident/24312568/?frommail=1

Началась расшифровка черных ящиков сбитого над Сирией Су-24М. Об этом говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Минобороны РФ, размещенном на официально сайте ведомства. 
«18 декабря в 10:00 мск в Межгосударственном авиационном комитете (Москва, Б. Ордынка, 22/2) состоится брифинг представителей Минобороны России в связи с началом процедуры считывания и дешифрации информации бортовых средств объективного контроля самолета Су-24М, сбитого 24 ноября 2015 года в небе Сирии истребителем ВВС Турции», — говорится в сообщении.

Ранее днем в ходе большой пресс-конференции президент России Владимир Путин предположил, что инцидент с российским самолетом над территорией Сирии мог быть результатом того, что кто-то из турецкого руководства решил «лизнуть американцев в одно место».
«С действующим турецким руководством, как показала практика, нам сложно договориться или практически невозможно», — констатировал президент. «Даже … когда мы говорим “да, мы согласны”, они сбоку или в спину наносят нам удар, причем по непонятным абсолютно причинам», — подчеркнул также президент.

----------


## Let_nab

*Захарова о Пентагоне: Жалко ребят, не осилить им этого — будут искать «бабушку», чтобы понять слова Путина*


Представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова прокомментировала ответ Владимира Путина на вопрос о целесообразности сохранения военной базы в Сирии после завершения военной операции против ИГ. 
«Интересно, как сейчас в Пентагоне переводят и анализируют слова Путина о том, что нужно или не нужно иметь в Сирии военную базу — «это бабушка надвое сказала»!
Жалко ребят, не осилить им этого. 
Ну только если бабушку начнут искать», — написала она на своей странице в Facebook. 
В ходе ежегодной пресс-конференции Владимир Путин подчеркнул, что решение о размещении российских военных баз на постоянной основе должны принимать руководители других государств, учитывая наличие такой необходимости.   

«Зачем нам база? Если кого-то надо достать — мы и так достанем. <…> Может быть, и есть какой-то смысл. Но это еще бабушка надвое сказала. Надо подумать. Базирование временное — возможно. Подумаем», — сказал глава государства. 

Источник: Захарова о Пентагоне: Жалко ребят, не осилить им этого — будут искать «бабушку», чтобы понять слова Путина | Продолжение проекта "Русская Весна"

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

16 фотографий: https://news.mail.ru/politics/24288119/

----------


## Pilot

раз пошла такая пьянка, то....

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> ............................


Я вначале удивился ржавой посудине.., неужели наши так задрюкали, но потом разглядел на ней на корме сирийский флаг и команду партизан с видом гастарбайтеров-дворников в Москве которые построились на палубе....

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## vasil

> 


пострелять бы им по реальным целям. а то по Красной площади много чего перед войной ездило, а над нею летало, но только 22 июня 1941 года всё расставил по своим местам...практика нужна, практика...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

вот еще пара фоток

----------


## L39aero

Надо же как отмыли звезды!!

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

> Надо же как отмыли звезды!!


главное они правильные, без синей каемки!!! Не отмылись звезды только на одном из четырех Су-30

----------


## KURYER

> Надо же как отмыли звезды!!

----------


## Let_nab

*Багдад заявил об авиаударе США по иракским военным*

Министерство обороны Ирака обвинило возглавляемую США коалицию в авиаударе, в результате которого погибли иракские военные. Один иракский офицер погиб и девять получили ранения в результате авиаудара возглавляемой США коалиции к западу от Багдада, пишет The Washington Post со ссылкой на заявление Минобороны Ирака. Заявление подтвердил представитель иракских военных Яайха Расул. По его словам, самолеты возглавляемой США коалиции оказывали иракским военным поддержку с воздуха, тогда как ВВС Ирака не могли участвовать в операции из-за плохих погодных условий. Два авиаудара коалиции позволили войскам Ирака продвинуться в сражении против боевиков «Исламского государства» (организация запрещена в России).

«Расстояние между нашими силами и врагом было очень невелико. Наши войска смешались», — говорится в заявлении.

Во время третьего удара силы коалиции «не смогли отличить с воздуха» иракских военнослужащих от боевиков ИГ, что привело к жертвам среди военных Ирака.

Полковник Стив Уоррен, военный представитель США в Багдаде, заявил, что Соединенные Штаты расследуют этот инцидент. Представитель Пентагона, выступая на условиях анонимности, рассказал изданию, что США осведомлены об этом заявлении Багдада. «Нам известно о докладах, мы пытаемся сейчас собрать информацию. Как и со всеми обвинениями в неточных ударах, сначала мы решим, можно ли доверять этим сообщениям. Если они достоверны, мы будем проводить расследование этого инцидента», — заявил представитель Пентагона.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/24324616/?frommail=1

----------


## Pilot

> 


как раз на 26 смыть краску не смогли :( Чем-то таким впопыхах закрасили, что не смывается :(

----------


## GThomson

> 


ящик не тот... всех надули:



> Подскажите, это и есть одно из визуальных отличий? 
> Антенна СНС на гаргроте у Су-24М2 по продольной оси машины, а у Су-24М с "Гефестом" смещена от оси?


 Cy-24M борт 26/83 RF-90932, сбитый в Сирии, доработан *"Гефестом"* - антенна СРНС *смещена* влево от оси - "белый блинчик" за кабиной:
Вложение 68476
Вложение 68477

но* "Гефест"* устанавливает защищённые накопители типа *ЗТН-1* прямоугольной формы:
Вложение 68478
Дальнейшая модернизация Су-24 с СВП-24 под вопросом - ED Forums

но Президенту приволокли и пацаны в МАКе курочат что-то округлое - *БАНТ-32-02*:
Вложение 68479

где правда?

----------


## vasil

> 


им бы хотя бы Як-130 подбросить дюжинку: а то уж больно авиетка старовата у этих героев...

----------


## vasil

> и Береза работала, только атака была тепловой ракетой с малого расстояния. Ракету можно заметить по дымному следу. сейчас есть станции обнаружения пуска ракет.


снова очевидцы утверждают, что было добитие Су-24м с турецкой территории из ПЗРК или что то в этом роде... речевых самописцев то точно было два?

----------


## L39aero

Смею предположить, что надо смотреть контракты на модернизацию машин,вполне могло быть,что бортовые накопители монтировались по потокам модернизаций разные или в качестве эксперимента, так что,зная наши ВВС, вполне может быть и Бант вместо ЗТН

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

> ...................ящик не тот... всех надули...............но Президенту приволокли и пацаны в МАКе курочат что-то округлое.......................где правда?


Такие утверждения прям, "конкретные"...., что когда прочитал этот пост сразу вспомнил мультик про Маугли!

----------


## Ром

БАНТ-32-02:Боль и позор в прямом эфире.
Вскрытие показало, что пациент умер не от вскрытия и еще кое-что - guardia_rojo

----------


## gadalkin

> ящик не тот... всех надули:
> 
>  Cy-24M борт 26/83 RF-90932, сбитый в Сирии, доработан *"Гефестом"* - антенна СРНС *смещена* влево от оси - "белый блинчик" за кабиной:
> Вложение 68476
> Вложение 68477
> 
> но* "Гефест"* устанавливает защищённые накопители типа *ЗТН-1* прямоугольной формы:
> Вложение 68478
> Дальнейшая модернизация Су-24 с СВП-24 под вопросом - ED Forums
> ...


Там стоит и то и другое.

----------


## GThomson

> Смею предположить, что надо смотреть контракты на модернизацию машин,вполне могло быть,что бортовые накопители монтировались по потокам модернизаций разные или в качестве эксперимента, так что,зная наши ВВС, вполне может быть и Бант вместо ЗТН


да , в 90-х устанавливались новые аварийные накопители в "Тестеры" типа БАНТ-32, но - только накопители.
в 2003-4г. прошли гос испытания и приняты на вооружения оба варианта расширенной модернизации Су-24М от Гефеста и КБ"Сухой". Пого протянул свой вариант, делали в Новосибе, сейчас всё слили во Ржев, но время показало, что хитрый ара всех надул и возвратились к "Гефесту", и не только на сушках.
объём параметрической и видеоинформации подлежащей регистрации, существенно вырос, ЗТН-1 заменял также и недееспособные "Сатурны"("Кристаллы"). БАНТ с о всем не справился бы.
если, как сказал уважаемый _gadalkin_, "Там стоит и то и другое.", то, где "другое"? 
а почему не проведена публичная считка информации со второго борта из пары?
как себя чувствуют треки в личных ЖПС штурманов?

----------


## vasil

> да , в 90-х устанавливались новые аварийные накопители в "Тестеры" типа БАНТ-32, но - только накопители.
> в 2003-4г. прошли гос испытания и приняты на вооружения оба варианта расширенной модернизации Су-24М от Гефеста и КБ"Сухой". Пого протянул свой вариант, делали в Новосибе, сейчас всё слили во Ржев, но время показало, что хитрый ара всех надул и возвратились к "Гефесту", и не только на сушках.
> объём параметрической и видеоинформации подлежащей регистрации, существенно вырос, ЗТН-1 заменял также и недееспособные "Сатурны"("Кристаллы"). БАНТ с о всем не справился бы.
> если, как сказал уважаемый _gadalkin_, "Там стоит и то и другое.", то, где "другое"? 
> а почему не проведена публичная считка информации со второго борта из пары?
> как себя чувствуют треки в личных ЖПС штурманов?


со вторым бортом вообще не всё ясно... и ракету какую то он якобы видел и от неё уклонился и т.д. , если видел и уклонился, то тогда почему ведомый и и т.п. много вопросов, оч. много, понятно что счёт шёл на секунды...
ясно и то, что эта ситуация с СУ-24м дала РФ исключительную возможность без потери лица выйти из непонятной и затянувшейся туристическо-помидорно-строительной вздрюжбы с историческим врагом России и т.д. (список плюсов оч. большой, тут и атом, и всякие потоки, и чеченские войны, и татары всех мастей, и граница , и визы и пр.).И из неё будут выжимать всё что можно...

----------


## GThomson

> ...ясно и то, что эта ситуация с СУ-24м дала РФ исключительную возможность без потери лица выйти из непонятной и затянувшейся туристическо-помидорно-строительной вздрюжбы с историческим врагом России и т.д. (список плюсов оч. большой, тут и атом, и всякие потоки, и чеченские войны, и татары всех мастей, и граница , и визы и пр.).И из неё будут выжимать всё что можно...


да, эта "вздрюжба" весьма унизительна - ни нефти, ни газа, одни пляжи и мандариновые рощи, но одели, накормили, отстроили, отдохнули пол-России, один ремонт турками здания и помещений Госдумы РФ чего стоит, свои-то того...
но почему самолёт, модернизированный для выполнения бомбометания с кривых траекторий, вместо сброса с виража, пёрся вдоль границы, явно провоцируя османов?

----------


## vasil

> да, эта "вздрюжба" весьма унизительна - ни нефти, ни газа, одни пляжи и мандариновые рощи, но одели, накормили, отстроили, отдохнули пол-России, один ремонт турками здания и помещений Госдумы РФ чего стоит, свои-то того...
> 
> ну и АЭС в подарок за 24 млрд. баксов  за счёт отдохнувшей на пляжах турыстов из РФ...и много чего ещё, + погибшие солдаты на кавказских войнах от рук турок в рядах духов конечно же не тоже в счёт, главное - мандарины, шмотье, ремонт...понимаю и ещё как, тем более  когда мозги кухарок. А Восток то дело тонкое... 
> 
> но почему самолёт, модернизированный для выполнения бомбометания с кривых траекторий, вместо сброса с виража, пёрся вдоль границы, явно провоцируя османов?


а вот это вопрос, и много таких ещё вопросов...

----------


## Pilot

еще пару фоток

----------


## F74

> со вторым бортом вообще не всё ясно... и ракету какую то он якобы видел и от неё уклонился и т.д. , если видел и уклонился, то тогда почему ведомый и и т.п. много вопросов, оч. много, понятно что счёт шёл на секунды...
> ясно и то, что эта ситуация с СУ-24м дала РФ исключительную возможность без потери лица выйти из непонятной и затянувшейся туристическо-помидорно-строительной вздрюжбы с историческим врагом России и т.д. (список плюсов оч. большой, тут и атом, и всякие потоки, и чеченские войны, и татары всех мастей, и граница , и визы и пр.).И из неё будут выжимать всё что можно...


"Гефест и  Т" защищенные накопители сейчас на борт не ставит. Разработанные есть, но Минобороны не заказывает.

----------


## F74

> но почему самолёт, модернизированный для выполнения бомбометания с кривых траекторий, вместо сброса с виража, пёрся вдоль границы, явно провоцируя османов?


А кто ожидал от вменяемых людей пуска ракеты без предупреждения. Плюс шансов залететь за границу при бомбометании с разворота побольше будет.

----------


## rinace

А какая вообще информация пишется ?
Показания приборов ? Переговоры с землей и внутренние ? Траектория полета ?

----------


## F74

> А какая вообще информация пишется ?
> Показания приборов ? Переговоры с землей и внутренние ? Траектория полета ?


Накопителей на Су-24М два- один пишет переговоры экипажа между собой и радиообмен, второй - скорость, высоту полета, курс, крен, тангаж, разовые команды и так далее.

----------


## rinace

> Накопителей на Су-24М два- один пишет переговоры экипажа между собой и радиообмен, второй - скорость, высоту полета, курс, крен, тангаж, разовые команды и так далее.


В продолжении вопроса- Получается можно уточнить траекторию полета используя только данные накопителя ?
На чем тогда основаны приведенные ранее данные объективного контроля и представленная траектория полета ?
Если есть полная картина с данных РЛС(Если есть ) к чему это шум вокруг "черных ящиков".
Ладно, спасибо за информацию, посмотрим чем кончится.

P.S. Тем более расшифровка затянется на неопределенное время-микросхемы разрушены.

----------


## F74

> В продолжении вопроса- Получается можно уточнить траекторию полета используя только данные накопителя ?
> На чем тогда основаны приведенные ранее данные объективного контроля и представленная траектория полета ?
> Если есть полная картина с данных РЛС(Если есть ) к чему это шум вокруг "черных ящиков".
> Ладно, спасибо за информацию, посмотрим чем кончится.
> 
> P.S. Тем более расшифровка затянется на неопределенное время-микросхемы разрушены.


Ну там вопрос в точности будет- чем дольше летает- тем больше ошибка будет накапливаться.

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны РФ: исправной может быть только одна микросхема бортового накопителя Су-24М*

Только одна из микросхем модуля памяти «черного ящика» Су-24М, сбитого над Сирией, может находиться в исправном состоянии — ее кристалл не поврежден, однако на извлечение данных нужны особые методы и много времени. 
Об этом сообщил журналистам замначальника службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных сил России Сергей Байнетов.

«Черный ящик» Су-24М был представлен 8 декабря, а 18-го его публично вскрыли. Извлеченные из корпуса самописца микросхемы имели значительные повреждения, напомнил Байнетов, поэтому комиссия с согласия международных наблюдателей приостановила их дешифровку до получения результатов обследования.

Обследование микросхем проводилось в два этапа, рассказал сегодня Байнетов. На первой стадии были получены эталонные рентгеновские снимки рабочей микросхемы, снятой с бортового самописца, аналогичного установленному на Су-24М. На второй исследовались непосредственно микросхемы аварийного блока бомбардировщика.

В результате исследования установлено: 13 из 16 микросхем энергонезависимой памяти разрушены, три микросхемы — БДД1, БДД2 и БДД5 — повреждены 
Сергей Байнетов, представитель ВС России 

По его словам, три микросхемы исследовали с помощью рентгена, сравнив полученные снимки с эталонными для рабочих микросхем этого типа. Выяснилось, отметил Байнетов, что БДД1 и БДД2 имеют внутренние повреждения кристаллов. «Микросхемы с номерами БДД1 и БДД2 неисправны вследствие повреждения проводников соединения кристалла с внешними выводами микросхемы и вероятным разрушением самих кристаллов», — уточнил он.

«Микросхема с порядковым номером БДД5 может находиться в исправном состоянии, так как повреждения ее внутренних элементов на рентгенографическом снимке не прослеживаются», — подчеркнул замначальника службы.

«Существующими методиками с использованием штатного оборудования завода-изготовителя “Измеритель” и МАК (Межгосударственного авиационного комитета — прим. ТАСС) восстановление и считывание полетной информации с микросхем в настоящий момент не представляется возможным из-за их внутренних повреждений», — признал Байнетов. Поэтому, по его словам, сейчас прорабатывается вопрос о привлечении специалистов НИИ, имеющих возможность считывать данные непосредственно с кристалла.

----------


## Djoker

Будни авиагруппы ВКС РФ на аэродроме «Хмеймим» в Сирии»





















https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...3&pagefilter=3

Засветился Су-34 б/н 24 красный.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

вот еще

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Иваныч

Впервые в мире, ВС России провели атаку укрепрайона боевиков боевыми роботами. В провинции Латакия, армейские подразделения сирийской армии, при поддержке десантников России и русских боевых роботов, взяли стратегическую высоту 754,5, башню «Сириатель».

Совсем недавно начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал Герасимов заявил, что Россия стремится полностью роботизировать сражение, и, возможно, в скором времени мы станем свидетелями того, как роботизированные группы самостоятельно ведут военные действия, и вот это - произошло.

В России в 2013 году принята на вооружение ВДВ новейшая автоматизированная система управления «Андромеда-Д», с помощью которой можно осуществлять оперативное управление смешанной группировкой войск.

Использование новейшего высокотехнологичного оборудования позволяет командованию обеспечить непрерывное управление войсками, выполняющими учебно-боевые задачи на незнакомых полигонах, а командованию ВДВ осуществлять контроль за их действиями, находясь на удалении более 5 тыс. километров от мест дислокации, получая из района учения не только графическую картинку перемещающихся подразделений, но и видеоизображение их действий в режиме реального времени.

Комплекс в зависимости от задач может быть смонтирован на шасси двухосного «КамАЗа», БТР-Д, БМД-2 или БМД-4. Кроме того, учитывая специфику ВДВ, «Андромеда-Д» приспособлена для погрузки в самолет, перелета и десантирования.

В атаке на высоту участвовали шесть роботизированных комплексов «Платформа-М» и четыре комплекса «Арго», атаку роботов поддерживали , недавно переброшенные в Сирию самоходные артиллерийские установки (САУ) "Акация", которые могут уничтожать позиции противника навесным огнем.

С воздуха, за полем боя вели разведку беспилотники, передавая информацию в развернутый полевой центр «Андромеда-Д», а также в Москву в Национальный центр управления обороной командного пункта Генерального штаба России.

Боевые роботы, САУ, беспилотники были завязаны на автоматизированную систему управления «Андромеда-Д». Командующий атакой на высоту, в режиме реального времени, руководил боем, операторы боевых роботов, находясь в Москве, вели атаку, каждый видел как свой участок боя, так и всю картину в целом.

Первыми пошли в атаку роботы, приблизившись на 100-120 метров к укреплениям боевиков, они вызвали огонь на себя, а по обнаруженным огневым точкам тут же наносили удары САУ. 

За роботами, на расстоянии 150-200 метром наступала сирийская пехота, зачищая высоту.

У боевиков не было не малейшего шанса, все их перемещения контролировали беспилотники, по обнаруженным боевикам наносились артиллерийские удары, буквально через 20 минут после начала атаки боевых роботов, боевики в ужасе бежали, бросая убитых и раненых. На склонах высоты 754,5, насчитали почти 70 убитых боевиков, у сирийских солдат погибших нет, только 4 раненых.
В Сирии армия России бросила в бой боевых роботов | Русские мы

----------


## rinace

> Впервые в мире, ВС России провели атаку укрепрайона боевиков боевыми роботами.


IMHO мутный вброс , с мутного ресурса.

----------


## Djoker

У Су-24 б/н 74 четки видно якорь на киле. Что это значит?  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

он же

----------


## Fencer

В Болгарии сместили одобрившего удар Турции по Су-24 партийного лидера :: Политика :: РБК

----------


## Fencer

> он же


Об чем речь?  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

> Об чем речь?


самолет с тем же регистрационным номером, но с другим бортовым и без якоря. Кстати, якоря я до этого на нем не видел. Но я уже вернулся.

----------


## Fencer

> самолет с тем же регистрационным номером, но с другим бортовым и без якоря. Кстати, якоря я до этого на нем не видел. Но я уже вернулся.


Здесь http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...96-su24_1.jpg/ регистрационный номер RF-93811,а здесь http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...9-2430698.jpg/ регистрационный номер RF-93808...

----------


## stream

Fencer 
НА ФОТО #1375 ДВА РАЗНЫХ БОРТА - 72 И 74(ОН ЖЕ 14)

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## vasil

> Накопителей на Су-24М два- один пишет переговоры экипажа между собой и радиообмен, второй - скорость, высоту полета, курс, крен, тангаж, разовые команды и так далее.


А ракета то попавшая в двигатель Су-24м была явно не старая... Может есть смысл срочно доработать в ТЭЧи на всех бортах систему защиты накопителей - дополнительное бронирование (пластины) со стороны двигателя или как то ещё? Или уже есть более защищённые системы, да устанавливать традиционно не стали: пока "петух не клюнул"?

----------


## F74

> А ракета то попавшая в двигатель Су-24м была явно не старая... Может есть смысл срочно доработать в ТЭЧи на всех бортах систему защиты накопителей - дополнительное бронирование (пластины) со стороны двигателя или как то ещё? Или уже есть более защищённые системы, да устанавливать традиционно не стали: пока "петух не клюнул"?


Скорее всего разработчикам самого накопителя кой-чего доработать нужно и тем кто его на вооружение принял. Там, ИМХО, повреждения от удара о землю.

----------


## vasil

> Скорее всего разработчикам самого накопителя кой-чего доработать нужно и тем кто его на вооружение принял. Там, ИМХО, повреждения от удара о землю.


я помню ещё борт моего комэска собирали по лесу (Су-17м2), так там не ТЕСТЕР-УЗ стоял, а почему то оказался САРП-12. над полигоном при вкл. форсажа на малой высоте камера сгорания в воздухе взорвалась, самолёт понятно в клочья, часть бомб взорвалась уже на земле, пушечные  ленты в пламени от топлива тоже начали рваться. но главное что корпус САРП ещё в воздухе раскололся (его нашли), но плёнка выпала, её искали. по деревьям лазали десятки людей
давали 10 суток отпуска кто найдёт. так и не нашли
думаю, нынешние блоки накопителей тоже явно не доработаны с тех самых времён...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

Он жалуется,что ему тяпку сломали в огороде?

----------


## GThomson

> 


шариковые бомбы, не взвелись - не взорвались. 
собирают в мешок и уносят, как картошку. 
наверное, хотят вернуть хозяевам...

----------


## F74

> шариковые бомбы, не взвелись - не взорвались. 
> собирают в мешок и уносят, как картошку. 
> наверное, хотят вернуть хозяевам...


Это не ШОАБ, это скорее всего АО-2,5РТ или РТМ.

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

> Fencer 
> НА ФОТО #1375 ДВА РАЗНЫХ БОРТА - 72 И 74(ОН ЖЕ 14)


Так я и об этом написал в своем раннем сообщении...  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Pilot

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


когда ты в форме полковника, то можно снимать где хочешь, когда хочешь и чего хочешь :)

----------


## Let_nab

> когда ты в форме полковника, то можно снимать где хочешь, когда хочешь и чего хочешь :)


Неее! Не правы! Это зависит от командования подразделения, организованного ими порядка и их руководства подчинёнными. 
Я недавно как раз таки в своей полковничьей в форме тоже сделал пару снимков на технической территории части, так кто-то увидел со стороны, сообщили дежурному, дежурный - особисту и в 8 отдел и не успел я отойти с места съёмки, как бегут один по граждани, а другой старлей... Всё вполне по субординации и Уставу ВС РФ, обратились и к дежурному по части провели. Хорошо, что я действовал по согласованию с командиром части и снимал для наглядки на сборах. Дежурному я сослался на разрешение командира. Из дежурки дежурный по прямому позвонил командиру, поднялись к нему, где всё стало на свои места.
Так что распиздяйство в части, типа снимай что хочу - зависит от внутреннего порядка в части. Если бардак - то хоть в американкой форме с акцентом ходи и снимай\расспрашивай...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

> Неее! Не правы! Это зависит от командования подразделения, организованного ими порядка и их руководства подчинёнными. 
> Я недавно как раз таки в своей полковничьей в форме тоже сделал пару снимков на технической территории части, так кто-то увидел со стороны, сообщили дежурному, дежурный - особисту и в 8 отдел и не успел я отойти с места съёмки, как бегут один по граждани, а другой старлей... Всё вполне по субординации и Уставу ВС РФ, обратились и к дежурному по части провели. Хорошо, что я действовал по согласованию с командиром части и снимал для наглядки на сборах. Дежурному я сослался на разрешение командира. Из дежурки дежурный по прямому позвонил командиру, поднялись к нему, где всё стало на свои места.
> Так что распиздяйство в части, типа снимай что хочу - зависит от внутреннего порядка в части. Если бардак - то хоть в американкой форме с акцентом ходи и снимай\расспрашивай...


Вадим личный фотограф министра ;)

----------


## Let_nab

> Вадим личный фотограф министра ;)


Вот как! То конечно..., тогда есть возможность спокойно выполнять свою работу.

----------


## Pilot

> Вот как! То конечно..., тогда есть возможность спокойно выполнять свою работу.


я бы даже сказал не спокойно, а с удовольствием :)

Если кому интересно, вот фото просто Сирии. Латакия и дорога до базы из окна автомобиля.  https://goo.gl/photos/cCQi8M2xqJUaNCdL9

----------


## vasil

> я бы даже сказал не спокойно, а с удовольствием :)
> 
> Если кому интересно, вот фото просто Сирии. Латакия и дорога до базы из окна автомобиля.  https://goo.gl/photos/cCQi8M2xqJUaNCdL9


Благословенная земля... И во что её может превратить средневековое мракобесие и чужая злая воля видно по остальной Сирии...Этому надо помешать)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Ром

Китайская подделка.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ztJNlwAHdE

----------


## Let_nab

*Россия требует наказать убийц пилота Су-24*

Российские власти требуют от Турции поймать убийц пилота российского бомбардировщика Су-24 Олега Пешкова, сбитого турецким истребителем.

"Требуем от турецких властей безотлагательных мер по поимке Альпарслана Челика и его сподвижников и привлечению их к уголовной ответственности за убийство российского пилота, а также за участие в боевых действиях на стороне незаконных вооруженных формирований на территории иностранного государства", - говорится в заявлении официального представителя МИД РФ Марии Захаровой, передает РИА Новости.

Российский самолет Су-24М, участвовавший в антитеррористической операции в Сирии, был сбит турецким истребителем F-16C 24 ноября. В результате командир экипажа погиб, штурмана удалось спасти в ходе спецоперации. Во время эвакуации летчика был потерян вертолет Ми-8, погиб морпех-контрактник.

Между тем турецкое издание Hurriyet опубликовало на своих страницах интервью с боевиком Альпарсланом Челиком, который является гражданином Турции и воюет на стороне террористов в Сирии. 24 ноября именно он отдал приказ об убийстве Олега Пешкова.

Ссылка - Россия требует наказать убийц пилота Су-24

*Новые санкции против Турции: боевик, расстрелявший российского летчика, раздает интервью*


Ростуризм исключил из реестра туроператоров ряд компаний, связанных с группами "Пегас", "Анекс" и "Корал". Ущерб от санкций в будущем году для экономики Турции составит несколько миллиардов долларов. К примеру, благодаря туризму, турки в прошлом году заработали в нашей стране более шести с половиной миллиардов, благодаря строительству — более двух с половиной. Как рассказал замминистра экономического развития нашей страны Алексей Лихачев, всего за год турецкие компании оказали в России услуг на 9 миллиардов долларов. Но извиняться за сбитый самолет Анкара не собирается. Напротив — турецкая пресса лепит героя из боевика, который расстрелял катапультировавшегося пилота.

Интервью убийцы один за другим перепечатывают ведущие турецкие СМИ. После того, как центральная газета "Хюрриет" предоставила трибуну убийце российского пилота , так называемый эксклюзив правительственные СМИ разбирают по косточкам. "После того как пилоты катапультировались, один из них попал прямо к нам в руки. Месть — это естественное чувство. Месть и еще раз месть! Вот мой лозунг", — вещает убийца. Российское министерство иностранных дел требует срочно его арестовать: "Этот турецкий боевик два последних года воюет в Сирии на стороне незаконного вооруженного формирования. Требуем от турецких властей безотлагательных мер по поимке Челика и его сподвижников и привлечению их к уголовной ответственности за убийство российского пилота, а также за участие в боевых действиях на стороне НВФ на территории иностранного государства".

33-летний Альпарслан Челик — сын бывшего мэра турецкого города. Известно имя убийцы, его фамилия, как выглядит, в каком подразделении воюет. Эрдоган бездействует. Турецкое правительство комментариев не дает. Делают вид, что ничего не произошло. Между тем, руководитель Центра изучения стран Ближнего Востока и Центральной Азии Семен Багдасаров утверждает, что Эрдоган замешан в финансировании террористических группировок. Город на юго-востоке Джизре, Стамбул, Анталия — здесь разогнали студентов. Количество недовольных политикой Эрдогана увеличивается с каждым днем. Главная претензия — Эрдоган должен перестать заигрывать с террористами ИГИЛ и зарабатывать миллионы долларов, прикрывая потоки нефти с территорий, оккупированных боевиками.

Эрдоган не реагирует. За уничтожение российского самолета Су-24, который сбрасывал бомбы на позиции террористов, он так и не извинился, давая понять: не для того он годами налаживал подковерный бизнес с ИГИЛ, чтобы в один день взять и отказаться от миллионов хоть и кровавых, но все-таки долларов. "Эрдоган на сегодня гораздо опаснее "Исламского государства", "Аль-Каиды" и всех радикальных исламистских группировок вместе взятых, — говорит президент института Ближнего Востока Евгений Сатановский. — Эрдоган — это человек, который мечтает не просто уже об Оттоманской империи. Он видит себя в качестве султана, нового турецкого султана. Он считает, что это новая империя будет халифатом. Он очень напоминает в этом фюрера — предводителя немецкого народа. У нас уже был такой клиент, и отношения были замечательные между СССР и Германией — до определенного момента".

К тому, чтобы разорвать отношения с Россией, Эрдоган давно и тщательно готовился, продолжают эксперты. О том, что именно его подпевалы помогли организаторам блокады Крыма терроризировать жителей полуострова, проговорился один из зачинщиков — Ленур Ислямов. Бывший политик, который сейчас собирает батальон, якобы для похода на Крым. "В пятницу к нам пребывает первая партия турецкой военной формы", — говори Ислямов. — Министерство обороны Украины пока еще только чешется, турецкое Минобороны уже нас начинает поддерживать. Мы получаем 250 комплектов формы, ботинок".

На кадрах, судя по всему, та самая форма — самолет Turkish Airlines выгружает в Херсоне тюки с вещами. Помощь привез лично глава Фонда развития Крыма в Турции Умит Шилит.

"Наши соотечественники в тяжелом положении, и эта наша родина. Мы согласны им помочь и поддержать всячески. Им нужна наша помощь", — говорит заместитель главы Всемирного конгресса крымских татар, глава Фонда развития Крыма Умит Шилит.

Помощь украинским силовикам из Турции идет не только гуманитарная, но и военная. Эти фотографии у себя на странице в социальной сети опубликовал Ленур Ислямов, который пытался организовать энергоблокаду Крыма. Обратите внимание на человека в очках. Известен под именем Сбулен Узун. Судя по фотографиям — турецкий военный. Обратите внимание на нашивку "Крым". Кто он — наемник или инструктор, еще предстоит выяснить. Но, по неподтвержденным данным, в ближайшее время на Украину направится целая группа турецких боевиков-националистов.

Ссылка - Вести.Ru: Новые санкции против Турции: боевик, расстрелявший российского летчика, раздает интервью

----------


## stream

США в шоке от новый российской ракеты которая будучи выпущенная из самолета на территории России, без трудностей может долететь до США, Канады и даже тихого океана и точно поразить цель! Самое главное что эта ракета не является стратегической!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O8crTDshec

----------


## stream

Французские аналитики об истинных причинах наращивания потенциала российской группировки в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

18 декабря 2015 г. на стене одного из домов в районе «Детелинара» сербского города Нови Сад появилась настенное панно в память о погибшем в Сирии российском летчике Олеге Анатольевиче Пешкове. Панно представляет собой портрет летчика в военной форме на фоне флагов России и Сербии, на которых написаны строчки песни «С чего начинается Родина» на русском и сербском языках. Оно выполнено художниками-энтузиастами.



Сербы посвятили настенное панно российскому лётчику.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

Французские ВВС наработали в Ираке и Сирии:

----------


## vasil

> Французские ВВС наработали в Ираке и Сирии:


если отмечать на фюзеляже  ещё и пушечные снаряды, будет ещё внушительнее. те ещё бойцы: счёт раненых бородачей уже идёт на (!!!) единицы, а паламатых велосипедов ваще зашкаливает...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Сирии выпал снег. Автострада Хомс - Дамаск. 02.01.2016.


https://youtu.be/vdNet1CX6-M

Забадани:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> когда ты в форме полковника, то можно снимать где хочешь


 :Smile: 

Сирия, ноябрь 2015 г.

----------


## Pilot

это известная надпись. мы ее видели, но нам ее не дали :(

----------


## KURYER

Французские ВВС-подготовка к вылету самолётов с КРВБ SCALP EG для нанесения ударов по ИГИЛ

----------


## stream

Медаль "Участнику военной операции в Сирии" - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## lithium

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! 
Интересен следующий аспект боевого применения Ту-160.
Есть непроверенная информация, что несколько машин прошли доработку и могут нести КАБ-1500 и свободно падающие бомбы. 
Но, как известно, по целям в Сирии Ту-160 запускали только КРВБ, не совсем уместные против укуренных бородачей. 
В связи с этим возникает вопрос: информация о доработке не верна или доработка была, но планирование применения Ту-160 было просто шаблонным и бестолковым?

----------


## Nazar

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! 
> Интересен следующий аспект боевого применения Ту-160.
> Есть непроверенная информация, что несколько машин прошли доработку и могут нести КАБ-1500 и свободно падающие бомбы. 
> Но, как известно, по целям в Сирии Ту-160 запускали только КРВБ, не совсем уместные против укуренных бородачей. 
> В связи с этим возникает вопрос: информация о доработке не верна или доработка была, но планирование применения Ту-160 было просто шаблонным и бестолковым?


У укуренных бородачей есть вполне боеспособная армия, инфраструктура, командные укрепленные пункты и так далее. В чем не уместно применение КРВБ?

А вообще, дешевый вброс и толстый.

----------


## GThomson

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! 
> Интересен следующий аспект боевого применения Ту-160.
> Есть непроверенная информация, что несколько машин прошли доработку и могут нести КАБ-1500 и свободно падающие бомбы. 
> Но, как известно, по целям в Сирии Ту-160 запускали только КРВБ, не совсем уместные против укуренных бородачей. 
> В связи с этим возникает вопрос: информация о доработке не верна или доработка была, но планирование применения Ту-160 было просто шаблонным и бестолковым?


есть проверенная информация, что на доработанных Ту-160 (RF-94111, 18) задраили окна оптических прицелов, совсем. глядеть - прицеливаться нечем. какие бомбы?

----------


## lithium

> В чем не уместно применение КРВБ?


Уважаемый Nazar, думаю что Вы не хуже меня знаете, что главное достоинство КРВБ в обычном снаряжении это возможность пуска без входа носителя в зону ПВО. Главный недостаток любой ракеты в обычном снаряжении - относительно малое могущество БЧ в сравнении с общей массой ракеты.  Поэтому м целями для КРВБ в обычно снаряжении являются прежде всего позиции ЗРК, командные пункты и аэродромы. Т.е. КРВБ это инструмент  завоевания господства в воздухе. В Сирии это господство есть и так, в связи с этим главным средством поражения противника должны быть бомбы. Лучший вариант – JDAM.  У  нас их нет,  но есть КАБы и (О)ФАБы и Ту-160 было бы очень выгодно использовать для их доставки.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## lithium

> есть проверенная информация, что на доработанных Ту-160 (RF-94111, 18) задраили окна оптических прицелов, совсем


Уважаемый GThomson, спасибо за информацию. Но почему так сделано?! :Confused:

----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый Nazar, думаю что Вы не хуже меня знаете, что главное достоинство КРВБ в обычном снаряжении это возможность пуска без входа носителя в зону ПВО. Главный недостаток любой ракеты в обычном снаряжении - относительно малое могущество БЧ в сравнении с общей массой ракеты.  Поэтому м целями для КРВБ в обычно снаряжении являются прежде всего позиции ЗРК, командные пункты и аэродром. Т.е. КРВБ это инструмент  завоевания господства в воздухе. В Сирии это господство есть и так, в связи с этим главным средством поражения противника должны быть бомбы. Лучший вариант – JDAM.  У  нас их нет,  но есть КАБы и (О)ФАБы и Ту-160 было бы очень выгодно использовать для их доставки.


Вам не то что операцией ВКС России в Сирии, а прям всем штабом ВКС России руководить надо, а то там все такие глупенькие в сравнении с вами...

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Let_nab, осмелюсь заметить, что у меня профильное образование. Я закончил А факультет "Военмеха" и могу представить, для чего нужна КРВБ  :Smile:  Но дело не в этом. Ваш  иронический комментарий свидетельствует, что Вы критически смотрите на процитированные Вами слова. В связи с этим прошу Вас конкретизировать, какие утверждения Вы считаете ошибочными.

----------


## GThomson

> Уважаемый GThomson, спасибо за информацию. Но почему так сделано?!


?
установили спутниковую навигацию и законопатили вместе с окном астрокорректора наверху. 
почему? 
может это не заглушки, а инфракрасно-ультрафиолетовая циркониевая керамика?
некто В.Г.Михеев от КРЭТ, (кто знает, где он учился?) вещает, что вскоре и от спутниковой навигации на этом типе откажутся. 
по квазарам будут ориентироваться?

----------


## lithium

> по квазарам будут ориентироваться?


А что не по черным дырам? :Smile: 
Т.е. если я правильно понимаю, то разумного объяснения Вы не видите, как и я. Так?
Ксти, для ИК-диапазона нужно германий, а не цирконий :Rolleyes:

----------


## GThomson

> А что не по черным дырам?
> Т.е. если я правильно понимаю, то разумного объяснения Вы не видите, как и я. Так?
> Ксти, для ИК-диапазона нужно германий, а не цирконий


только констатация факта заделки окон.
цирконий - металл.
окись циркония - собирательный образ оптической керамики для указанных диапазонов, но на некоторых фото этого борта чётко просматривается простой "люминь".

----------


## lithium

> цирконий - металл.


Согласен.



> окись циркония - собирательный образ оптической керамики для указанных диапазонов,


О применении керамики из оксида циркония в ИК и УФ оптике не слышал.




> но на некоторых фото этого борта чётко просматривается простой "люминь".


Это так...
Получается, что ход мыслей модернизаторов Ту-160 остается загадкой. 
А что с теми "Лебедями", у которых окна ОБП не заколочены? Они также не могут нести бомбы?

----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый Let_nab, осмелюсь заметить, что у меня профильное образование. Я закончил А факультет "Военмеха" и могу представить, для чего нужна КРВБ  Но дело не в этом. Ваш  иронический комментарий свидетельствует, что Вы критически смотрите на процитированные Вами слова. В связи с этим прошу Вас конкретизировать, какие утверждения Вы считаете ошибочными.


А у нас в Главкомате ВКС России все без образования, все из-за сохи, в отличии от Вас "образованного"! Млин, не смешите народ! 
Конкретизирую - ///

С подобными конкретностями в личку

----------


## lithium

> А у нас в Главкомате ВКС России все без образования, все из-за сохи, в отличии от Вас "образованного"! Млин, не смешите народ!


Я такого не писал.

 Хотя, если истребители сопровождают транспортник  с трупом на борту вместо сопровждения бомбардировщика с живым экипажем, то вопросы о компетентности лиц, отвечающих за организацию операции в Сирии возникают сами собой...




> Конкретизирую ..


Завидуете? :Smile: 

Ну а если серьезно, то я не понимаю Вашей нервозности, уважаемый Let_nab. В ходе обсуждения выяснилось, что вероятнее всего, на Ту-160 отсутсвует техническая возможность  приметять бомбардировочное вооружение. Т.е. слухи о доработках 2006-го года являются дезинформацией.

----------


## Nazar

> Хотя, если истребители сопровождают транспортник  с трупом на борту вместо сопровждения бомбардировщика с живым экипажем, то вопросы о компетентности лиц, отвечающих за организацию операции в Сирии возникают сами собой...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Тяжелый случай..я бы даже сказал запущенный.
Можно вопрос задать? В Чечне истребители сопровождали Су-24 и Су-25? А в Афганистане истребители сопровождают американские А-10 и F-15E?

----------


## lithium

> Тяжелый случай..я бы даже сказал запущенный.


Истребительное прикрытие постановили считать излишним?  :Rolleyes: 



> Можно вопрос задать? В Чечне истребители сопровождали Су-24 и Су-25? А в Афганистане истребители сопровождают американские А-10 и F-15E?


Я отвечу на Ваш вопрос. Но для более полного ответа на него я позволю себе сначала поинтересоваться, почему Вы не спросили об истребительном сопровождении Су-24 в Афгане?

----------


## Nazar

А это и есть ответ на мой вопрос, потому-что Су-24 начали летать после того, как Пакистан сбил несколько наших самолетов, то-же самое сейчас происходит в Сирии. А вот сбитый Су-24М был без истребительного прикрытия, потому-что оно и не нужно было, в виду отсутствия авиации у противника.Вот только выяснилось что есть еще один противник. Так что там с Афганистаном и американцами? Если американский самолет залетит на территорию Пакистана, Туркменистана, или Ирана, его будут сбивать? Как вы думаете?

----------


## lithium

> А это и есть ответ на мой вопрос, потому-что Су-24 начали летать после того, как Пакистан сбил несколько наших самолетов


Уважаемый Nazar, Вы забыли дописать, что Су-24 *начали летать к пакистанской границе в сопровждении МиГ-23*. А причиной использования Су-24 стала их мощь, а не предыдущие инциденты с Пакистаном. 




> А вот сбитый Су-24М был без истребительного прикрытия, потому-что оно и не нужно было, в виду отсутствия авиации у противника.


Тогда зачем на начальном этапе операции регулярно поднимались Су-30? :Confused: 




> Вот только выяснилось что есть еще один противник.


 А до этого никто и подумать не мог, что от носорогов, поддерживающих терроризм на Кавказе можно ожидать такую гадость.



> Так что там с Афганистаном и американцами?


Как-то так:
F-16 в Кандагаре
F-15 в Баграме



> Если американский самолет залетит на территорию Пакистана,


С 2004 года американские БПЛА регулярно летают над территорией Пакистана, в частности с базы Шамси на Ю-З Пакистана. Если Вы забыли - Пакистан союзник США. 



> Туркменистана,


Сейчас идут переговры о создании в Турмении американской базы. 



> или Ирана, его будут сбивать? Как вы думаете?


Удушаемому санкциями Ирану не нужны дипломатические осложнения. Я так думаю. 
П.С. В Чечне во время войн воздушное пространство патрулировалось истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-31

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Тогда зачем на начальном этапе операции регулярно поднимались Су-30?


Все два Су-30СМ?  :Smile:  (два в том смысле: два в воздухе, два на земле).

----------


## lithium

> Все два Су-30СМ?  (два в том смысле: два в воздухе, два на земле).


Уважаемый Тов. ИнженерЪ, что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar, Вы забыли дописать, что Су-24 *начали летать к пакистанской границе в сопровждении МиГ-23*. А причиной использования Су-24 стала их мощь, а не предыдущие инциденты с Пакистаном.


Я ничего не забыл. Я это и не собирался писать, потому-что мы говорим не о причине начала применения Су-24, а о причине появления истребительного сопровождения. А вот вы забываете упомянуть что дальники, у которых мощь, как вы ее называете, несколько побольше чем у Су-24, начали летать с сопровождением, после появления у Пакистана F-16 и уничтожения ими нескольких афганских самолетов....Вы почитайте как работали дальники и те же Су-24 в Панджере в 1984 году.




> Тогда зачем на начальном этапе операции регулярно поднимались Су-30?


Потому-что они так-же наносили удары по земле...




> А до этого никто и подумать не мог, что от носорогов, поддерживающих терроризм на Кавказе можно ожидать такую гадость.


Вам уже предлагали идти в аналитический отдел ГенШтаба ВС, без вас там не справляются и это очевидно.




> Как-то так:
> F-16 в Кандагаре
> F-15 в Баграме


Это ударные самолеты, если вы не заметили. Там и F-22 к ударам по наземным целям привлекался и что?
F-15C слабо в Афганистане найти?




> С 2004 года американские БПЛА регулярно летают над территорией Пакистана, в частности с базы Шамси на Ю-З Пакистана. Если Вы забыли - Пакистан союзник США.


Еще раз повторяю, я ничего не забыл. Но вы упорно не хотите услышать то что вам говорят, переводя тему в другое русло. 
И не смотря на это, послу США в Исламабаде, регулярно вручают ноты протеста, по каждому случаю нарушения ВП Пакистана, нанесение ударов по территории Пакистана и уничтожении граждан Пакистана. Вот только одним на эти ноты протеста насрать, а у других кишка тонка адекватно ответить.




> Сейчас идут переговры о создании в Турмении американской базы. 
> 
> Удушаемому санкциями Ирану не нужны дипломатические осложнения. Я так думаю.


И все это является весомым аргументом для нарушения ВП суверенных государств? Заметьте я вам задал вопрос не о целесообразности уничтожения нарушителя и не о возможных последствиях. А о том, что у кого-то кроме СССР хватало духу сбивать американские самолеты, во время нарушения ими ВП в мирное время?




> П.С. В Чечне во время войн воздушное пространство патрулировалось истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-31


Вы разницу между сопровождением и патрулированием ВП видите? И кстати, вы забыли уточнить, что и Су-27 и Миг-31 привлекался только во второй войне.

----------


## lithium

> Я это и не собирался писать, потому-что мы говорим не о причине начала применения Су-24, а о причине появления истребительного сопровождения.


Уважаемый Nazar, ранее Вы написали следующее:



> Су-24 начали летать после того, как Пакистан сбил несколько наших самолетов


Возможно, то Вы имели в виду что-то другое, но читается Ваша фраза так: наши самолеты были сбиты Пакистаном - это *причина*, Су-24 - начали летать - это следствие. Т.е. о *причине* начала применения Су-24 в Афгане написали именно Вы. 




> А вот вы забываете упомянуть что дальники, у которых мощь, как вы ее называете, несколько побольше чем у Су-24, начали летать с сопровождением, после появления у Пакистана F-16


Речи о ДА не было. 



> Вы почитайте как работали дальники и те же Су-24 в Панджере в 1984 году.


 Причем тут Панджшер?



> Потому-что они так-же наносили удары по земле...


Вот съемка МО от 22.10.2015. 

Средства воздух-поверхность на Су-30СМ отсутствуют. 




> Вам уже предлагали идти в аналитический отдел ГенШтаба ВС, без вас там не справляются и это очевидно.


А то, что закоренелые любители "турецкой борьбы" всегда поддерживали ИГИЛ-не очевидно?




> Это ударные самолеты, если вы не заметили.


 На них AIM-120, если Вы не затили b :Smile:  




> Но вы упорно не хотите услышать то что вам говорят, переводя тему в другое русло.


Я ищу факты. А в русло обсуждения Афганистана тему перевели Вы.  



> И не смотря на это, послу США в Исламабаде, регулярно вручают ноты протеста, по каждому случаю нарушения ВП Пакистана, нанесение ударов по территории Пакистана и уничтожении граждан Пакистана.


Статус внеблокового союзника не запрещает жаловться на общую инфернальность бытия :Smile: 




> Вы разницу между сопровождением и патрулированием ВП видите?


 "Заслон" одиночного МиГ-31 может просматривать всё воздушное пространство над Чечней, а Р-33 может простреливать все воздушное пространство над Чечней.  :Smile:  Так что в данном случае практическая разница отсутствует, равно как отсутствовала практическая угроза встречи с вражескими истребителями.  



> И кстати, вы забыли уточнить, что и Су-27 и Миг-31 привлекался только во второй войне.


Пишут, что в 1-ю тоже было.
Российская авиация в Чеченской войне



> *21 декабря над Чечней был восстановлен полный контроль воздушного пространства. С этого дня самолеты ДЛРО А-50 создали в зоне республики и на прилегающих районах сплошное радиолокационное поле. Постоянно осуществляли боевое воздушное патрулирование истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31 и Су-27 с целью воспрещения возможного воздушного моста для поставки боевикам по воздуху оружия и подкреплений.*

----------


## KURYER

> Средства воздух-поверхность на Су-30СМ отсутствуют.


Средства воздух-поверхность на Су-30СМ присутствуют:


+ на свежайшем фото от *Djoker*(чуть выше Вашего сообщения) они тоже присутствуют

----------


## lithium

> Средства воздух-поверхность на Су-30СМ присутствуют:


Уважаемый KURYER, а когда была сделана Ваша фотография?




> + на свежайшем фото от *Djoker*(чуть выше Вашего сообщения) они тоже присутствуют


О последних фотографиях, сделанных после падения Су-24М, речи не было. Я писал именно о начальном периоде (см. дату в моем сообщении) операции. Тогда задумывалось, что Су-30 должны были именно прикрывать действия ударных машин.

----------


## Djoker

Видео от 15 ноября с применением:

----------


## Djoker

29 октября - если не изменяет память, впервые ФАБы были замечены на Су-30СМ:

----------


## KURYER

> Уважаемый KURYER, а когда была сделана Ваша фотография?
> О последних фотографиях, сделанных после падения Су-24М, речи не было. Я писал именно о начальном периоде (см. дату в моем сообщении) операции. Тогда задумывалось, что Су-30 должны были именно прикрывать действия ударных машин.


Моё фото-скриншот с ТВ от 10 декабря 2015 г. 



> Тогда задумывалось, что Су-30 должны были именно прикрывать действия ударных машин


А откуда Вы знаете, с какой целью ГШ ВС РФ перебрасывал в Сирию Су-30СМ? Это прерогатива, как минимум ГОУ, решать для чего в Сирию отправлять всего 4 Су-30 на 20 с лишним ударных машин. 
До начала операции представители израильских и турецких ВВС залетали на территорию Сирии и наносили удары то по ПВО Сирии, то по курдам. Посему, думается, ни о каком классическом прикрытии речи не шло.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> . В Сирии это господство есть и так, в связи с этим главным средством поражения противника должны быть бомбы. Лучший вариант – JDAM.  У  нас их нет,  но есть КАБы и (О)ФАБы .


 О как. ЖДАМ дорог и нравистя как сильно. Вперёд с ждамами-о любо дорого никто же не неволит. Дык давай тогда меряться вообще всем. 9х19 пар сравнивать с 9х39 или 7.62х54рус с натовским большим. Ещё было бы интересно сравнить .45осп из 1911м1 говернемана с биатлонкой(собстно по мишеням на биатлоне) А вот тут какое сравнение-х-102 вс агм-109(бгм). Дедсад ей-ей. Как по 12 полутоннок вываливали с 22м3 тоже не заметно, и наверное только я вижу полное накрытие цели. 160 самый большой ракетонсец в мире(ключевая фраза)Ему не с руки  на револьверы цеплять чугуний или ждамы. Влом регистр переводить на компе с кириллицы на латинянские крокозябры.

----------


## GThomson

> ...160 самый большой ракетоносец в мире(ключевая фраза)Ему не с руки  на револьверы цеплять чугуний или ждамы...


на некоторых авиасалонах, днях открытых дверей и пр., семидесятку показывали с открытыми грузолюками. 
шустрые моделисты и шпионы отфотали на внутренних сторонах створок и стенок наклейки-картинки с вариантами подвески грузов - от складных стремянок и контейнеров с ЗИПами для перебазирования, до кассетных держателей и морских мин. 
подвесить и везти можно всё, сбросить тоже можно. 
но вот прицелиться  - нет. вначале не успели, потом было не за что, так и зависло всё - только "рЭвольверы".

----------


## SaVaGe10

> , так и зависло всё - только "рЭвольверы".


В таком случае, даже по количеству собранных бортов всё зависло. А мку-6-5у остались как единственные штатные. на них в варианте 160 можно цеплять только х-55 х-55см х-555 ( была ещё пкр х-65-не задалась) ну и сотая серия. Всё. Для 021(ту-95мс) всё тоже самое только без х-102(по длине грузоотсека и мку-6-5 на них без литеры у)
А вообще в сети куча монографий плавает в которых расписали почему от  бомб отказались. И да, наверное после моделирования прорыва с чугунием  в лоб через европу умные военныне остановились на зарядке круиз мислей с ябч.

----------


## ZHeN

> Видео от 15 ноября с применением:


очень годное видео, я недавно пытался его отрыть, но не вышло. спс, Djoker !

----------


## lithium

> А откуда Вы знаете, с какой целью ГШ ВС РФ перебрасывал в Сирию Су-30СМ?


А откуда Вы знаете, что Су-25 переброшены в Сирию именно для атак на наземные объекты? :Biggrin:  Откуда уверенность, что ГШ ВС РФ (не ГК ВКС, а именно ГШ ВС!) не планировал использовать их как транспортники или сверхзвуковые высотные разведчики?  :Biggrin: 



> До начала операции представители израильских и турецких ВВС залетали на территорию Сирии и наносили удары то по ПВО Сирии, то по курдам. Посему, думается, ни о каком классическом прикрытии речи не шло.


Пытался понять, как первое может быть связано со вторым, но не смог. :Frown:  Простите.

----------


## lithium

> сбросить тоже можно. 
> но вот прицелиться  - нет.


Т.е. получается, что  ОБП-15Т (даже когда он не был заколочен досками) так и не получил возможности штатного использования?

----------


## lithium

> от складных стремянок и контейнеров с ЗИПами для перебазирования, до кассетных держателей


А вот и кассетные держатели.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> А вот и кассетные держатели.


 Вообще я поражён. Выдавать  Стенд механизма створок заднего грузового отсека Ту-160.из ОКБ Туполева. Лабораторно-испытательный центр за самолёт ту-160 это же как надо перепутать тёплое с мягким?
Полная версия. Фото Сергей Луценко(с)
ОКБ Туполева. Лабораторно-испытательный центр - Вектор тяги

----------


## SaVaGe10

Совсем уж чтобы понятно стало, видео процесса. И тот самый" самолёт".

----------


## Nazar

> А откуда Вы знаете, что Су-25 переброшены в Сирию именно для атак на наземные объекты? Откуда уверенность, что ГШ ВС РФ (не ГК ВКС, а именно ГШ ВС!) не планировал использовать их как транспортники или сверхзвуковые высотные разведчики?


Да...и тут Остапа понесло.
Ваш ответ мне я даже комментировать не буду, но все-же повторю свой вопрос, почему в Афганистане нет классического F-15C?

----------


## lithium

> повторю свой вопрос, почему в Афганистане нет классического F-15C?


Сами то как думаете? :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Сами то как думаете?


То что я думаю, совершенно не важно, важно как ответите вы.
Кстати вопрос относительно A-10 вы тоже проигнорировали...хотя вроде как обещали ответить.

----------


## KURYER

> Пытался понять, как первое может быть связано со вторым, но не смог. Простите.


А Вы, сударь, не отрезайте что выше было написано. Объясню. Если изначально в Сирию переброшено 4 Су-30СМ и их количество не увеличилось после трагедии с Су-24, то речи о классическом истребительном прикрытии не идёт. Спасибо.

----------


## lithium

> Объясню.


Понял Вас. Теперь поясню  ход своей мысли. 
Свое мнение о роли Су-30СМ на начальном этапе кампании я основывал на данных наших СМИ, которые по существу, *озвучивают точку зрения МО*. 
Цитирую, что говорили в октябре 2015.
*05.10.2015*
На авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии размещены российские истребители Су-30СМ | РИА Новости



> СУ30-СМ осуществляет прикрытие работы ударной авиации. В воздухе находится несколько часов. При этом истребители работают выше ударной авиации.
> 
> "СУ-30СМ оснащен управляемой ракетой с тепловой ракетой самонаведения. Это ракета ближнего маневренного боя. Дальность ее пуска — до 30 километров. Кроме того, на нем стоит управляемая ракета с радиолокационной головкой самонаведения. Дальность пуска — до 60 километров", — отметил представитель ВКС. "*Любой подозрительный летающий объект может быть уничтожен*"


Далее в репортаже первого канала так же говорится, что на Су-30 возложена функция прикрытия.

----------


## lithium

Еще один репортаж, в котором речь идет о том, что на Су-30 в Сирии первоначально задумывалось использовать в режиме воздух-воздух. 



И наконец, ролик "Звезды" от *22.10.2015*

Кадры из кабины Су-30СМ: в Минобороны показали будни российских пилотов в Сирии - Телеканал «Звезда»
Получается, что во всех официальных заявлениях, сделанных в начале кампании, говорилось о том, что Су-30СМ находятся в Хмеймиме для прикрытия ударных самолетов.  



> Если изначально в Сирию переброшено 4 Су-30СМ и их количество не увеличилось после трагедии с Су-24, то речи о классическом истребительном прикрытии не идёт. Спасибо.


Это спорное утверждение. Защита  от угроз с воздуха стала наращиваться за счет ЗРК и оснащения Су-34 ракетами воздух-воздух. То, что истребители были органично дополнены ЗРК, а многофункциональные машины получили ракеты для самозащиты вполне логично и не может опровергнуть того, что Су-30СМ на начальном этапе (до инцидента с Су-24М) должны были выполнять именно истребительные функции. Неоспоримым фактом является то, что Су-30СМ не смогли обеспечить безопасность ударных самолетов. И причина этого носит не технический характер.

----------


## Nazar

> Неоспоримым фактом является то, что Су-30СМ не смогли обеспечить безопасность ударных самолетов. И причина этого носит не технический характер.


То-есть Су-30СМ должны были уничтожить турецкий F-16C, который находился на своей территории и возможно не пересекал границу с Сирией? Еще раз повторю, вы разницу между истребительным сопровождением и воздушным патрулированием понимаете?

----------


## Let_nab

Источник - Technology SITREP: How Russian engineering made the current operation in Syria possible | The Vineyard of the Saker

*Технологическая сводка – как российская инженерная мысль сделала возможной операцию в Сирии* 

Темп и эффективность российских ВВС (сейчас они называются воздушно-космическими силами, так что я буду называть их РВКС ниже) поразили западных военных экспертов. Не только количество самолето-вылетов втрое превышает то, которого смогли достичь США и страны НАТО, но российские бомбардировки удивительно точны, несмотря на то, что российские самолеты летают на высоте свыше 5 км, за пределами досягаемости ПЗРК. Они летают даже ночью и в плохую погоду.

Это еще более удивительно, если учесть, что большую часть работы делают Су-24 (приняты на вооружение в 1974 году) и Су-25 (приняты на вооружение в 1981 году). Большая часть задач в Сирии может быть решена этими двумя замечательными, но, честно говоря, древними самолетами, в то время как целью присутствия нового передового Су-34 являются его испытания (и, после того, как турки сбили Су-24, обеспечение защиты против воздушных атак). Что же происходит? Как Россия добивается таких почти чудесных результатов?
Это было достигнуто с помощью СВП-24.

Но сначала я должен описать процесс бомбардировки.

Простые бомбы “технологии Второй мировой войны” – гравитационные. Самолеты сбрасывали их с помощью протой системы наведения на цель, и они попадали (более или менее) в цель. Для ковровых бомбардировок это было нормально, для прицельных бомбардировок это было не идеально, но с учетом низкой скорости самолетов и малых высот, приемлемо. Но с увеличением скорости самолетов опоздание в сбросе бомбы в одну секунду могло привести к падению бомбы в 600-800 метрах от цели. К тому же, для некоторых укрепленных целей (командные пункты, мосты, и т. п.) нужно прямое попадание. Были созданы два типа направляемых бомб: направляемых лазером и телевизионно.

Бомбы, направляемые лазером, работают очень просто: самолет (или наводчик на земле) “указывает” цель лазерным лучом, и бомба имеет некоторую (ограниченную) способность спланировать к этому ясно видному освещенному пятну. Теле-направляемые бомбы тоже работают просто: ее телекамера направляется на цель, и бомба планирует к ней. Если бомба находится в определенной “зоне” (скорость, высота, направление), она попадет. Или промажет. Потому что даже крохотное облачко может резко снизить точность, что при нынешних скоростях самолетов может привести к промаху в сотни метров (кто интересуется, может почитать эту статью в Wikipedia).

Появление спутникового наведения открыло новую эру наводящихся вооружений. Впервые стало возможным использовать сигналы спутников GPS (для россиян – ГЛОНАСС) для наведения бомбы на цель. Бомбы, направляемые спутниками, были не только более точными, но они не зависели от погоды. Главной проблемой была их высокая стоимость. Еще одной проблемой было то, что склады были забиты старыми дешевыми ненаправляемыми бомбами. Что с ними делать?

Американцы придумали элегантное решение: JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munition). JDAM набор был способом превратить “глупую” (ненаводящуюся) бомбу в “умную” (наводящуюся) путем присоединения к ней специальных приспособлений. Можете узнать больше из этой статьи Wikipedia. Это позволило использовать старые бомбы, но не было дешевым: ~$25 000 за приспособление (по Wikipedia).

Русские придумали еще лучшее решение.
Вместо того, чтобы ставить приспособления на каждую бомбу и терять его каждый раз, русские поставили приспособление типа JDAM, но на самолет.

Это и есть СВП-24. СВП расшифровывается как “специализированная вычислительная подсистема”. Эта система постоянно отслеживает позиции смолета и цели (используя ГЛОНАСС), измеряет давление, влажность, скорость ветра и самолета, направление полета. Она может получать дополнительную информацию от самолетов AWACS, наземных станций, других самолетов. СВП-24 вычисляет параметры (скорость, высота, курс) при которых “глупая” бомба должна быть автоматически сброшена точно в момент, когда ее неуправляемый полет приведет ее точно к цели (в пределах 3-5 метров).

На практике это значит, что каждая старая (возраста 30 и более лет) российская бомба может быть доставлена старым самолетом с такой же точностью, как новые направляемые бомбы, доставленные новейшим бомбардировщиком.

И это еще не все. Летчику даже не надо думать о прицеливании. Он просто вводит точные координаты цели в систему, летит в нужный район, и бомбы сбрасываются автоматически. Он может сосредоточиться на обнаружении действий противника (самолетов, ракет, зениток). И самое лучшее, эта система может использоваться при бомбардировке с большой высоты, >5000 метров, куда ПЗРК не достают. Кроме того, облака, дым, погода, и время суток не имеют никакого значения.

Последнее, но не наименее важное: это очень недорогое решение. Россия может теперь использовать огромные запасы “глупых” бомб накопленные за время холодной войны, они могут доставить практически бесконечный запас таких бомб в Сирию, и каждая из них поразит цель с феноменальной точностью. Поскольку СВП-24 находится на самолете, а не на бомбе, ее можно многократно использовать.

Уже подтверждено, что СВП-24 установлены на российских Су-24, Су-25, Ту-22М3, вертолетах Ка-50 и Ка-52, заслуженных МИГ-27, и даже на тренировочном L-39. То есть, она может быть установлена практически на всех вертолетах и самолетах, от больших бомбардировщиков до маленьких учебных самолетов. Я уверен, что Ми-24 и Ми-35М в Латакии тоже оборудованы этой системой.

СВП-24 демонстрирует, что хорошее инженерное решение, особенно хорошее военное инженерное решение, не должно быть дорогим или выглядеть привлекательно. Использование СВП-24 в РВКС уменьшило операционные затраты.

В заключение, я отмечу, что не все в российской армии розово и идеально. Компания, производящая СВП-24, должна была взыскивать деньги с министерства обороны через суд, и в самом министерстве было много противников СВП-24 (наверное, из-за влияния коррумпированных конкурентов). В конечном счете, проблемы были решены, и СВП-24 была поставлена в больших количествах, но для этого потребовалась долгая суровая борьба. Так что, как и в США, коррупция в России остается одним из опаснейших врагов вооруженных сил.

----------


## F74

> Источник - Technology SITREP: How Russian engineering made the current operation in Syria possible | The Vineyard of the Saker


Очень странная статья. Больше похоже на подготовку вброса большого количества фекалий. Потом выяснится, что там Су-25СМ, а не СВП, и попадают Су-24 и Ту-22М3 не каждый раз...  Ах так, нас бессовестно обманывали- мы все умрем... А если еще видеонарезку сделать правильно и пару экспертов подтянуть...

----------


## lithium

> Очень странная статья.


Статья для западного обывателя, сделанная по материалам русского сегмента интернета. Практической ценности в ней нет.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Простые бомбы “технологии Второй мировой войны” – гравитационные. 
> 
> Русские придумали еще лучшее решение.
> Вместо того, чтобы ставить приспособления на каждую бомбу и терять его каждый раз, русские поставили приспособление типа JDAM, но на самолет.


Это за гранью добра и зла. Ждем технологию электрослабых  бомб.
Зачем такое перепостить на уважаемом форуме.

----------


## lithium

> Зачем такое перепостить на уважаемом форуме.


Полностью Вас поддерживаю, уважаемый  Mad_cat.
А первоистичник, кажется, нашелся :Smile: 
Объект на вылет | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## stream

Объект на вылет
Основная часть целей в Сирии поражается неуправляемым оружием, применяемым с высокой точностью

АВТОР статьи
Константин Сивков,
большая вероятность домысливания субъектом от журналистики

----------


## GThomson

СВП-24 была на сбитом, который бомбил по-старому.
или не научились пользоваться, или дразнили турок, или система не столь совершенна...

----------


## SaVaGe10

> СВП-24 была на сбитом, который бомбил по-старому.
> или не научились пользоваться, или дразнили турок, или система не столь совершенна...


А у вас есть трек-дорожка полёта сбитого су.? По старому по новому? Дайте посмотреть... Чисто откуда?

----------


## F74

> СВП-24 была на сбитом, который бомбил по-старому.
> или не научились пользоваться, или дразнили турок, или система не столь совершенна...


Какое может быть бомбометание с разворота в районе границы? Если выполнять маневр "от границы", то перед сбросом летишь в сторону Турции, чем провоцируешь супостата. А если в сторону границы- еще веселее - начинаем в Турции и туда же возвращаемся. Как уже сказали выше, объективки пока нет.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## GThomson

> Какое может быть бомбометание с разворота в районе границы? Если выполнять маневр "от границы", то перед сбросом летишь в сторону Турции, чем провоцируешь супостата. А если в сторону границы- еще веселее - начинаем в Турции и туда же возвращаемся. Как уже сказали выше, объективки пока нет.


километров 6 в запасе до цели, уже не переться впритык (через) аппендикс по прямой:

----------


## F74

> 


Страна советов.

----------


## lithium

> большая вероятность домысливания субъектом от журналистики


Она не большая. Она абсолютная!

----------


## lithium

> 


Уважаемый Let_nab, думаю, что все форумчане ждут от Вас академического комментария.

----------


## lithium

> СВП-24 была на сбитом, который бомбил по-старому.
> или не научились пользоваться, или дразнили турок, или система не столь совершенна...


Думаю, что дело вовсе не в СВП-24. Это всего лишь специализированная вычислительная подсистема. Она не защищает от истребителей и не спасает при ошибочном планировании применения самолета.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> A warplane, which activists said belongs to the Russian forces, flies in the sky over the town of Saraqib, in Idlib province, Syria January 9, 2016. Picture taken January 9, 2016. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah



http://news.yahoo.com/photos/warplan...114832937.html

----------


## TapAc

> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/warplan...114832937.html


Эксперты ..ля!
Видно же невооруженным взглядом, что это Су-24 *не* ВВС/ВКС России.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А что за авиабомбы висят? Осветительные?

Источник.

----------


## gadalkin

ОФАБ-250-270

----------


## vasil

> ОФАБ-250-270


Так когда мы увидим начальника "транспортного цеха"(наливает себе из графина)?... А именно С-25 ОФН. Игилокосильщику пора на сцену...Гравицапа  что то не очень помогает.

----------


## ZHeN

> Так когда мы увидим начальника "транспортного цеха"(наливает себе из графина)?... А именно С-25 ОФН. Игилокосильщику пора на сцену...Гравицапа  что то не очень помогает.


праздники вроде закончились ...

----------


## lindr

Долго думал, стоит ли здесь публиковать... Посвящается нашим военным в Сирии.

Пустынным солнцем озарен,
Цветущим садом был когда-то,
Тот край, что ныне опален
Дыханьем жарким Халифата.

Оно зловонно словно смерть,
Испепеляет жизнь и веру,
Испытывая неба твердь
Кровавых слез взимает меру.

Сюда идут из многих стран
Ведомые стремленьем ложным.
Приходит новый караван,
И примиренье невозможно

Им с той дороги не свернуть,
Телами строят новый штабель.
Кровавый продолжая путь
Лелея рай под сенью сабель.

Зачем мы здесь, в чем смысл борьбы,
Что мы ведем и днем ночью?
Против жестокой мертвой тьмы
Что свету гибелью пророчит

Ответ на тот вопрос не прост,
Но очевиден зову сердца
Вот дом, где я когда-то рос,
И рядом школа по соседству.

Висят при входе две доски,
Двух судеб разные печати.
Они близки и далеки,
Я вспоминаю: был вначале

Далекий девяностый год
Упорно возвращает память,
Как с барельефа смотрит тот,
Что был убит в Афганистане

Весны далекие года
Вмиг простучали словно градом.
Не знал мой школьный друг тогда,
Что его лик здесь будет рядом

Спокойный и открытый взгляд,
Живым он может показаться,
Но девятнадцать лет назад
Сражен был в Грозном в девятнадцать.

Его латунные глаза
С доски гранитной смотрят строго.
И вижу: нет пути назад,
Пройти обязаны дорогу,

Мы до конца, таков наказ
Его всем нам, и память будет
Нам снова отдавать приказ,
Чтобы смогли в итоге люди

Спокойно жить, растить детей
Под мирным небом жизни строя
Не ждать с тревогой сыновей
И осушить источник горя.

Ведомы совестью своей,
Руки с мечом не опускаем
Чтобы по прихоти зверей
Не гибли дети на Синаем

Война в далеком том краю
Не нападенье, оборона.
С врагами там сошлись в бою,
Чтоб с ними не сражаться  дома.

Иль позабыт Ачхой-Мартан
Бамут, Алхан-Кала и Грозный?
Урок суровый жизнью дан.
Коль в силах мы, пока не поздно,

Отпор дать тем, кто жизнь людей
Дарует смерти понемногу.
Во имя призрачных идей
Служа гордыне, но не Богу.

Кто греет руки на войне,
Сожжен ей будет без остатка
Я вижу в рукотворной тьме
Гримасы "Нового порядка"

Когда под сенью ложных фраз
И пустословных обещаний
Подстроить мир желают враз
Под прихоть собственных желаний.

Ведомы алчностью своей,
У Дьявола ища поддержки
Им видеть смерть души своей
Всего лишь малые издержки.

В тисках неверного пути
Бредут судьбой своей играя.
Насильем к свету не пройти,
Под сенью сабель нет им рая!

И пусть исход не предрешен,
Мы биться до конца готовы,
Собой являя связь времен
И каждый день спасая новый.

Осень 2015.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый Let_nab, думаю, что все форумчане ждут от Вас академического комментария.

----------


## KURYER

Су-34 над Латакией. 11.01.16 г.

----------


## gadalkin

Это утконос Су-34

----------


## Let_nab

*Полковник Суахили Хасан, командир подразделения сирийской Армии "Силы Тигра" сегодня был награждён российским орденом "Дружбы" на российской авиабазе Хмеймим, Латакия (Сирия).*

----------


## Djoker

Ми-8АМТШ с "Витебском":

----------


## vasil

> *Полковник Суахили Хасан, командир подразделения сирийской Армии "Силы Тигра" сегодня был награждён российским орденом "Дружбы" на российской авиабазе Хмеймим, Латакия (Сирия).*


этих ребят терять нельзя...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> *Полковник Суахили Хасан, командир подразделения сирийской Армии "Силы Тигра" сегодня был награждён российским орденом "Дружбы" на российской авиабазе Хмеймим, Латакия (Сирия).*


Указ Президента РФ:

----------


## KURYER

Российские ВВС с конца декабря 2015 используют самолёты ДРЛО и У А-50 в Сирии для обеспечения действий своей авиации. А-50 базируются в Иваново. Вылеты, вероятно, совершаются с одной из баз в России. Источник на английском языке.

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

> Российские ВВС с конца декабря 2015 используют самолёты ДРЛО и У А-50 в Сирии для обеспечения действий своей авиации. А-50 базируются в Иваново и оттуда совершают боевые вылеты. Источник на английском языке.
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Иваново в полутора тысячах километров от южной границы РФ ... и оттуда ещё до сирии ~1000 км...

какой нафик А-50У из Иваново в Сирии ?

----------


## Fencer

> Иваново в полутора тысячах километров от южной границы РФ ... и оттуда ещё до сирии ~1000 км...
> 
> какой нафик А-50У из Иваново в Сирии ?


Здесь Бериев А-50 указана практическая дальность А-50 7500 км...

----------


## ZHeN

я про дальность сказал к тому, что если бы его и использовали, то с гораздо более близкого аэродрома, т.к. помимо собственно перелёта, естественно, необходимо ещё и длительное патрулирование

ну, а про возможности РЛС ? она дальше 600 км вряд ли что-то сможет обозревать

----------


## KURYER

Спасибо, я исправил перевод.



> There has been no official data about the deployment of A-50 airborne warning and control system aircraft at the Hmeimim air base. Sorties are likely to be performed from air bases located in Russia.
> A-50 airborne warning and control system aircraft are usually stationed at the 2457th air base in Ivanovo in central Russia.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lithium

Корреспондент с придыханием говорит, что на самолетах не успевают рисовать звездочки. СМИ постоянно подчеркивают количество боевых вылетов. Однако, не понятно, почему эти многочисленные вылеты совершаются с таким малым количеством боеприпасов? 
Су-24 берут всего по 1й т. бомб!  Почему не полностью используется грузоподъемность самолетов? Почему не рационально расходуется ресурс машин?

----------


## Ром

Красиво преподносят .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO9_eVEEwgg

----------


## Fencer

> Российские ВВС с конца декабря 2015 используют самолёты ДРЛО и У А-50 в Сирии для обеспечения действий своей авиации. А-50 базируются в Иваново. Вылеты, вероятно, совершаются с одной из баз в России. Источник на английском языке.
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Россия начала применять в Сирии самолеты ДРЛО и управления А-50 - bmpd

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Корреспондент с придыханием говорит, что на самолетах не успевают рисовать звездочки. СМИ постоянно подчеркивают количество боевых вылетов. Однако, не понятно, почему эти многочисленные вылеты совершаются с таким малым количеством боеприпасов? 
> Су-24 берут всего по 1й т. бомб!  Почему не полностью используется грузоподъемность самолетов? Почему не рационально расходуется ресурс машин?


Ну ёмаё. В какой либерастии вас штампуют? ответ прост как кистень в рукаве. Для выявленных и обозначеных целей более чем достаточно 250-270, а их(целей) 3-4 за полёт.
...И не надо  ЁРНИЧАТЬ про"не успевают". Если всё противно российско-славянское" поменяй шрифт на латинянский и язык смени.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Красиво преподносят .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO9_eVEEwgg


Вообще всем стоит присмотреться к тв каналу Аль-Ихбария. Сморю его давно. Там у них была очень хорошая журналистка полевой агент Яра Аббас. Не выжила, чёрные её убили в13м. Но её репортажи- это войдёт в новую историю мира.
Для визуализации букв видео которое  хотел показать Ром

----------


## Nazar

> Почему не полностью используется грузоподъемность самолетов? Почему не рационально расходуется ресурс машин?


Потому-что вас нет ни среди входящих в командование российской авиагруппы в Сирии, ни в Генеральном штабе Вооруженных сил России.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну ёмаё. В какой либерастии вас штампуют?


В той где детей на гей-парады выводят. :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

Свежий идиотизм от бандеровцев! Ну не сдержался чтоб не запостить, то как прям утро весёлым сделали не только мне... Это Минобороны Украины и разведка скупает эту контробандут у наших что ли? Я просто под столом! 



Кузьмич не иначе контрабанду гонит!

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Let_nab;130302]Свежий идиотизм от бандеровцев!


Далеко несвежий!  :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## vasil

> 


Это дело надо продолжать и активно. Не совневаюсь, что у ВВС САР тоже есть страстное желание поквитаться с летающими эрдоганчиками...

----------


## lithium

> ответ прост как кистень в рукаве. Для выявленных и обозначеных целей более чем достаточно 250-270, а их(целей) 3-4 за полёт.


А почему Су-24М не может поразить с помощью ОФАБ-250-270  20 целей за вылет?



> ...И не надо  ЁРНИЧАТЬ про"не успевают".


Но если бы бомбардировщики более полно использовали свою грузоподъемность, то вылетов было бы меньше и проблемы с рисованием звезд исчезли бы :)

----------


## lithium

> Потому-что вас нет ни среди входящих в командование российской авиагруппы в Сирии, ни в Генеральном штабе Вооруженных сил России.


То есть Вы считаете нормальным, что самолет несет 1 т. при возможности брать 7,5 - 8 т.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*lithium*, Ваши разоблачения здесь никому не интересны. Просьба: оградите нас от вашей писанины. 
С уважением.
-----------------------------------------------
Соглашение между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики от 26 августа 2015 года. 
Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Тов. ИнженерЪ, я, право, не пойму, что Вы назвали "разоблачениями". 
Поэтому во избежание разночтений я подчеркну, что задаю вопросы в связи стем, что хочу найти рациональное объяснение  загадочным фактам, которые имеют место быть. 
К сожалению, по существу мне пока ответил только один уважаемый человек с ником GThomson.

----------


## petio

> То есть Вы считаете нормальным, что самолет несет 1 т. при возможности брать 7,5 - 8 т.


Нормально если доставка бомб в базе в большом количестве проблемна .Поэтому бомбы экономят и бросают по 1-2 на цель.При этом  СВП-24 помогает обойтись меншим количеством бомб. В Афганистане и Чечне те -же Су-24 летали с нагрузкой до 3-4 тонны.А гонять один самолет на 5-6 целей -лишняя нагрузка дла экипажа-зачем?

----------


## lithium

> Нормально если доставка бомб в базе в большом количестве проблемна/


Да, вероятно, трудности со снабжением Хмеймима есть. Хотя, их причина не совсем ясна...



> Поэтому бомбы экономят и бросают по 1-2 на цель.При этом  СВП-24 помогает обойтись меншим количеством бомб.


Думаю, что дело не в экономии, а в точности, которая достигнута на модернизированных машинах. В противном случае 1 бомба на цель не обеспечивала бы поражения противника. А безрезультатно сброшенные бомбы это уже не экономия, а бессмысленный расход боеприпасов. 




> В Афганистане и Чечне те -же Су-24 летали с нагрузкой до 3-4 тонны.


Именно так. По этому "сирийские варианты" и вызвали вопросы.



> А гонять один самолет на 5-6 целей -лишняя нагрузка дла экипажа-зачем?


Действующие в Сирии Су-24М имеют усовершенствованное БРЭО. Работа их экипажей более комфортна. Можно ли считать, что 5-6 объектов за вылет это повышенная нагрузка на людей? 
Кроме того, посадка всегда является напряженным моментом и возникает вопрос - что легче: сделать 2 вылета по трем объектам с двумя посадками или 1 вылет по 6-ти объектам с 1-ой посадкой?

----------


## SaVaGe10

Ответ БОЛОТНОМУ чуду. Давай, будем посмотреть. СВН75 Гарик Трумен трётся в регионе уже 2 с половиной месяца. за это время он ни разу не принимал танкера по доставке топлива(керосина) и не довооружался от сторонних кораблей бз. Смотрим Внутренний запас топлива 3500 тонн на 100 вылетов запас бз 2500 тонн . Делим всё на 75 и чего получаем? Ты сначала на людей которые тебя проплачивают смотри. А уж за Россией есть кому приглядеть. Я кончил.

----------


## vasil

> Да, вероятно, трудности со снабжением Хмеймима есть. Хотя, их причина не совсем ясна...
> 
> Думаю, что дело не в экономии, а в точности, которая достигнута на модернизированных машинах. В противном случае 1 бомба на цель не обеспечивала бы поражения противника. А безрезультатно сброшенные бомбы это уже не экономия, а бессмысленный расход боеприпасов. 
> 
> 
> Именно так. По этому "сирийские варианты" и вызвали вопросы.
> 
> Действующие в Сирии Су-24М имеют усовершенствованное БРЭО. Работа их экипажей более комфортна. Можно ли считать, что 5-6 объектов за вылет это повышенная нагрузка на людей? 
> Кроме того, посадка всегда является напряженным моментом и возникает вопрос - что легче: сделать 2 вылета по трем объектам с двумя посадками или 1 вылет по 6-ти объектам с 1-ой посадкой?


под типа непонимающего косишь? псевдологичные вопросики подбрасываешь..."очень антиресно как оно у нутрях устроено", а понимания не находишь? типа обидно? а может ждёшь, когда кто то, невзначай, проговорится? тут был один уже непонятливый: на картонные самолётики с базы номера наносил. донаносился, мать его...

----------


## kabuki

> под типа непонимающего косишь? псевдологичные вопросики подбрасываешь..."очень антиресно как оно у нутрях устроено", а понимания не находишь? типа обидно? а может ждёшь, когда кто то, невзначай, проговорится? тут был один уже непонятливый: на картонные самолётики с базы номера наносил. донаносился, мать его...


А просто взять и ответить на вопрос слабо, если все такие умные и всё так просто и логично ?

----------


## Panda-9

> только один уважаемый человек с ником GThomson.


Рыбак рыбака видит издалека.

----------


## lithium

> СВН75 Гарик Трумен трётся в регионе уже 2 с половиной месяца. за это время он ни разу не принимал танкера по доставке топлива(керосина) и не довооружался от сторонних кораблей бз. Смотрим Внутренний запас топлива 3500 тонн на 100 вылетов запас бз 2500 тонн.


Мистер  SaVaGe10, откуда Вы знаете такие подробности? Наверное Вы служите на том авианосце?  :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> а может ждёшь, когда кто то, невзначай, проговорится?


Любезный, скажите о чем можно проговориться, если факт виден на съемках? А то, что логичного объяснения наблюдаемому нет наводит на мысль, что побеждать черных наши пока тоже не спешат.
Уважаемый vasil, а может быть Вы боитесь персонально за себя? Опасатесь так же  нелепо раскрыть свою принадлежность к США, как американский моряк SaVaGe10?

----------


## vasil

> Любезный, скажите о чем можно проговориться, если факт виден на съемках? А то, что логичного объяснения наблюдаемому нет наводит на мысль, что побеждать черных наши пока тоже не спешат.
> Уважаемый vasil, а может быть Вы боитесь персонально за себя? Опасатесь так же  нелепо раскрыть свою принадлежность к США, как американский моряк SaVaGe10?


от американского моряка выпускнику военмеха: обратитесь к "военспецам" из "эхо москвы", там вам ответят так как вам надо, любознательный  вы наш...
да, и ещё: а  "наши", роднуля, для вас лично это кто? всегда надо уточнять, а то черные с моего авианосица могут обидеться...

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Коллеги, заканчивайте страдать фигней и разводить срач в ветке.
Добрая половина того, что мы видим на видео и фото - это удары по выявленным/доразведанным целям или по запросу наземных частей. Бомб на самолет вешается ровно столько, сколько нужно для уничтожения данной цели. Удары зачастую наносятся из положения "дежурства в воздухе", на что как бы намекает постоянное присутствие ПТБ на "грачах". Возвращаться на аэродром с неизрасходованным БК - "предпосылка к ДТП". Выкладывать его на запасную цель - не всегда есть возможность.
Эпоха ковровых бомбардировок прошла и никто уже давно не гоняет тактическую авиацию с полной боевой нагрузкой. Зачем вешать на Су-25 8 ФАБ-500, если для уничтожения сарая с динамитом ему хватит одной "сотки"?

ЗЫ. Скорострельность автомата калашникова 600 выстр./мин. А солдату в караул только 3 рожка дают. На 20 секунд боя (с учетом перезарядки) по  Вашей логике - полная зрада, однако...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ В ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕМ БУДЕТ ИНФОРМИРОВАТЬ ОБЩЕСТВЕННОСТЬ О ТОМ, ПО КАКИМ ЦЕЛЯМ В СИРИИ НАНОСИТ УДАРЫ КОАЛИЦИЯ ВО ГЛАВЕ С США — КОНАШЕНКОВ.* 

Россия готова самостоятельно информировать общественность о результатах авиационных ударов западной коалиции во главе с США в Сирии, чтобы избежать различных фальсификаций, заявил в пятницу начальник главного оперативного управления Генштаба РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.

"В случае молчания наших коллег о результатах их бомбардировок в Сирии нам придется самим информировать общественность об этих фактах. Если кто-то до сих пор этого не понимает — напрасно", — сказал Рудской.

Минобороны готово сообщать об ударах коалиции Запада в Сирии | РИА Новости

*Минобороны РФ: если информационной драки не избежать, то бить надо первым*

Минобороны РФ снова решило шокировать Пентагон своей неожиданной инициативой. Как говорится, если гора не идет к Магомету, то Магомет идет к горе.

Раз уж американское военное ведомство так стесняется делиться с общественностью информацией о своих «успехах» на Ближнем Востоке, то наше командование, располагая всеми возможностями для этого, будет освещать их бурную деятельность самостоятельно, дабы не пытались потом янки свалить очередные разбомбленный ими госпиталь или свадьбу на ВКС РФ.

Будем освещать в СМИ как действия ВКС РФ в Сирии, так и то, что там вытворяет проамериканская коалиция. Заодно можно будет сравнить не только эффективность, но и частоту авиаударов, чтобы потом всякие французские генералы не говорили, что русским надо почаще наносить авиационные удары по террористам.

В другой раз только американцы задумаются, как списать свои ошибки на нас или Башара Асада, глядь, а мы уже выложили всю правду в эфир. То-то котелки у официальных представителей США начнут взрываться от напруги, ведь правду-то легче и быстрее выложить, чем придумать оправдание и сфальсифицировать доказательства.

«В случае молчания наших коллег о результатах их бомбардировок в Сирии нам придется самим информировать общественность об этих фактах. Если кто-то до сих пор этого не понимает — напрасно», — приводит слова официального представителя Минобороны РФ генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова сайт РИА Новости.

Такой простой, но действенный способ профилактики различных фальсификаций со стороны Запада нашло наше Минобороны. А что, мне нравится. И нам несложно и США головная боль.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Новейшие российские ударные вертолеты Ка-52 прибудут в Сирию для охраны авиабазы Хмеймим*

Источник - Russia will deploy Ka-52 combat helicopters in Syria to protect Khmeimim air base

Стало известно, что Вооруженные силы Российской Федерации передислоцирую современные ударные вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигаторы» в Сирию для обеспечения безопасности российской авиабазы Хмеймим.

Новейшие ударные российские вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигаторы» прибудут в Сирию для охраны авиабазы Хмеймим вблизи населенного пункта Латакия.  

“Вертолеты Ка-52, оснащенные системой Радиоэлектронной Борьбы  «Витебск» будут развернуты в Сирии в ближайшее время. Они будут не только контролировать ситуацию вокруг аэродрома Хмеймим , но также будут задействованы для выполнения  поисково-спасательных  операций, ” сообщил источник в российском военном ведомстве .

----------


## vasil

> *Новейшие российские ударные вертолеты Ка-52 прибудут в Сирию для охраны авиабазы Хмеймим*
> 
> Источник - Russia will deploy Ka-52 combat helicopters in Syria to protect Khmeimim air base
> 
> Стало известно, что Вооруженные силы Российской Федерации передислоцирую современные ударные вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигаторы» в Сирию для обеспечения безопасности российской авиабазы Хмеймим.
> 
> Новейшие ударные российские вертолеты Ка-52 «Аллигаторы» прибудут в Сирию для охраны авиабазы Хмеймим вблизи населенного пункта Латакия.  
> 
> “Вертолеты Ка-52, оснащенные системой Радиоэлектронной Борьбы  «Витебск» будут развернуты в Сирии в ближайшее время. Они будут не только контролировать ситуацию вокруг аэродрома Хмеймим , но также будут задействованы для выполнения  поисково-спасательных  операций, ” сообщил источник в российском военном ведомстве .


правильно и своевременно...

----------


## Nazar

> То есть Вы считаете нормальным, что самолет несет 1 т. при возможности брать 7,5 - 8 т.


Конечно. В зависимости от поставленной задачи...
А вас это удивляет?

----------


## Nazar

> Мистер  SaVaGe10, откуда Вы знаете такие подробности? Наверное Вы служите на том авианосце?


Это открытые данные.

----------


## lithium

> Это открытые данные.


Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на источник.

----------


## lithium

> Конечно. В зависимости от поставленной задачи...
> А вас это удивляет?


Конечно удивляет, ибо  не ясно, почему задачи планируются именно так, как мы видим.

----------


## lithium

> Добрая половина того, что мы видим на видео и фото - это удары по выявленным/доразведанным целям или по запросу наземных частей. Бомб на самолет вешается ровно столько, сколько нужно для уничтожения данной цели.


Это понятно. Не ясно, почему "большие самолеты" (Су-24 и 34) работают по принципу 1 самолет - 1 цель. 
Почему отсутствует массированное воздействие на террористов? Отсутствие массированных налетов дает ослолюбам возможность перегруппировываться, что  недопустимо. 




> Удары зачастую наносятся из положения "дежурства в воздухе", на что как бы намекает постоянное присутствие ПТБ на "грачах".


Это понятно. Необходимость такой тактики очевидна. Но не очевидна причина по которой бомбардировщики несут по 4 "четвертушки" как и штурмовики. 



> Возвращаться на аэродром с неизрасходованным БК - "предпосылка к ДТП".


Это неоспоримо. И опять вопрос - почему самолеты не получают целеуказание в объеме, позволяющем полность использовать их возможности. 



> Эпоха ковровых бомбардировок прошла и никто уже давно не гоняет тактическую авиацию с полной боевой нагрузкой.


Это спорное утверждение. Площадные цели не ушли в историю. 



> Зачем вешать на Су-25 8 ФАБ-500, если для уничтожения сарая с динамитом ему хватит одной "сотки"?


Сараев пока много. В противном случае, Сирия уже была бы очищена от бородатых.  А кроме сараев есть еще и скопления живой силы и техники, для уничтожения которых может потребоваться больше 4-х ОФАБ-250-270.

П.С. Вопросы о малой загрузке касаются не только самолетов фронтовой авиации. Ту-22М3, летающие с 3-мя тоннами бомб это тоже очень странно, если не сказать, что смешно.

----------


## Let_nab

Хмеймим до и сейчас...

----------


## Nazar

> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на источник.


Пожалуйста...https://www.google.ru/

----------


## vasil

> Конечно удивляет, ибо  не ясно, почему задачи планируются именно так, как мы видим.


Кому не ясно? Кто это мы? Поподробнее, плиз,но отвечать только за себя, без обобщений типа "я как народ" и т.п. 
Есть вопросы: звоните в Генштаб...

----------


## lithium

> Пожалуйста...https://www.google.ru/


Спасибо.
Ссылка действительно полезная. Она однозначно свидетельствует, что Вы вопрос не изучали и не можете, в данном случае, судить о том, что открыто, а что нет.
Так что SaVaGe10 пока остается американским морячком.  :Wink:

----------


## lithium

> Кому не ясно? Кто это мы? Поподробнее, плиз,но отвечать только за себя, без обобщений типа "я как народ" и т.п.


Очевидно, "мы" - это те, кто смотрел сюжет Один день из жизни российского пилота на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии и участвует в его обсуждении в данной ветке. 
То есть в данном случае "мы" это как минимум   2 пользователя - lithium и Антон Цюпка. Вызвавшее Ваш вопрос сообщение было адресовано прежде всего ему. 
Уважаемый vasil, если Вы нашли под Су-24М в указанном ролике больше, чем 4 ОФАБ-250-270, то, пожалуйста, скажите на какой секунде. 



> Есть вопросы: звоните в Генштаб...


Вы хотите сказать, что форум не место для дискуссий?

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо.
> Ссылка действительно полезная. Она однозначно свидетельствует, что Вы вопрос не изучали и не можете, в данном случае, судить о том, что открыто, а что нет.
> Так что SaVaGe10 пока остается американским морячком.


Она говорит только о том, что я не собираюсь заниматься тем, что вы прекрасно можете сделать сами, потратив время на поиск информации.

----------


## Pilot

огорчу. видел подвеску и большего количества бомб. и многозамковые держатели стоят. и калибр не только 250.

----------


## lithium

> Это открытые данные.


Это Ваше утверждение. И оно сделано безосновательно, т.к. в противном случае Вы бы сразу дали ссылки на источник информации, позволивший Вам решить, какие данные открыты, а какие нет.

----------


## lithium

> огорчу.


Почему?



> видел подвеску и большего количества бомб. и многозамковые держатели стоят. и калибр не только 250.


А можно фото?

----------


## stream

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lithium

Ув. stream, отличные фото! Спасибо! Но судя по выгоревшей траве, ясной погоде и шортам на тех.составе, эти кадры относятся к начальному периоду операции. 
А сейчас многозамковых держателей не видно и бросают в основном "четвертушки". Кстати, на первых порах боеприпасы были разнообразнее, даже ОФЗАБ-500 попадались...

----------


## GThomson

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


плохой пример - "26" тот, которого сбили...

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Очевидно, "мы" - это те, кто смотрел сюжет Один день из жизни российского пилота на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии и участвует в его обсуждении в данной ветке. 
> То есть в данном случае "мы" это как минимум   2 пользователя - lithium и Антон Цюпка. Вызвавшее Ваш вопрос сообщение было адресовано прежде всего ему.


Меня попрошу в Ваш клуб любознательных не вписывать. :) Мне в этой ситуации все ясно и понятно, вопросов к планированию боевых вылетов в части БК не имею.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Ув. stream, отличные фото! Спасибо! Но судя по выгоревшей траве, ясной погоде и шортам на тех.составе, эти кадры относятся к начальному периоду операции. 
> А сейчас многозамковых держателей не видно и бросают в основном "четвертушки". Кстати, на первых порах боеприпасы были разнообразнее, даже ОФЗАБ-500 попадались...


Не допускаете возможности, что после 5000 боевых вылетов целей, особенно площадных, поубавилось?

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> А кроме сараев есть еще и скопления живой силы и техники, для уничтожения которых может потребоваться больше 4-х ОФАБ-250-270.
> 
> П.С. Вопросы о малой загрузке касаются не только самолетов фронтовой авиации. Ту-22М3, летающие с 3-мя тоннами бомб это тоже очень странно, если не сказать, что смешно.


Вы себе хорошо представляете, что такое взрыв тонны тротила и какое должно быть скопление техники, а тем более - живой силы, для того, чтобы потребовалось уложить туда больший БК? После 3-х месяцев бомбежек, полагаю, там уже даже суслики больше двух не собираются.
А применение дальней авиации - это вообще "демонстрация возможностей" + тренировка экипажей. И ничего более. Будет там 12 ФАБ-250 или одна ПАБ-50 - существенной разницы уже не имеет. С тактической точки зрения та же задача могла быть не менее успешно решена звеном Су-24 или Су-25.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Двойка в дневник сбили не борт 26 ищите....


> плохой пример - "26" тот, которого сбили...

----------


## Let_nab

*Российской авиагруппе разрешили находиться в Сирии бессрочно*

Россия и Сирия заключили соглашение о размещении авиагруппы РФ в САР на бессрочный период. Это вытекает из текста соглашения от 26 августа 2015 года, который появился на портале правовой информации.

Ссылка - Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде

 "Настоящее соглашение заключается на бессрочный период. В случае намерения одной из Сторон прекратить действие настоящего Соглашения она должна информировать об этом другую Сторону в письменной форме. В таком случае применение настоящего Соглашения прекращается до истечения одного года с даты получения соответствующего уведомления", — говорится в тексте документа.

В одной из статей договора указывается, что Сирия "принимает на себя урегулирование претензий, которые могут быть выдвинуты третьей стороной с случае причинения ущерба в связи с деятельностью российской авиационной группой".

Согласно договору, аэродром Хмеймим и его инфраструктура предоставлены в пользование России бесплатно, а личный состав российской авиагруппы имеет право беспрепятственно пересекать границу Сирии по документам, дающим право на выезд из РФ, и не подлежит таможенному досмотру.

 "Российская авиационная группа пользуется полным иммунитетом от гражданской и административной юрисдикции Сирийской Арабской Республики. Движимое и недвижимое имущество российской авиационной группы неприкосновенно", - говорится в тексте договора.

----------


## Pilot

> Почему?
> 
> А можно фото?


не все дают фотографировать. я вам говорю то, что видел сам.

----------


## lithium

> Не допускаете возможности, что после 5000 боевых вылетов целей, особенно площадных, поубавилось?


В виду вопросов, возникших по поводу полноты использования грузоподъемности самолетов, количество боевых вылетов трудно назвать информативным показателем. И так как большая часть Сирии пока находится в волосатых руках бородачей, то и уменьшение количества площадных целей вызывает сомнения.

----------


## lithium

> Вы себе хорошо представляете, что такое взрыв тонны тротила


Более чем.
А Вы представляете себе, что  в 4-х ОФАБ-250 нет тонны ТНТ?



> и какое должно быть скопление техники, а тем более - живой силы, для того, чтобы потребовалось уложить туда больший БК?


Скопление может быть и небольшим, но оно может быть укрыто в складках местности или в сооружениях. 



> После 3-х месяцев бомбежек, полагаю, там уже даже суслики больше двух не собираются.


Возможно, суслики и не собираются. А звери пока собираются так, как им нужно. В противном случае, как они смогли бы блокировать Дейр-Эз-Зор столько времени?



> А применение дальней авиации - это вообще "демонстрация возможностей" + тренировка экипажей.


Согласен.   



> Будет там 12 ФАБ-250 или одна ПАБ-50 - существенной разницы уже не имеет.


Да, еще корову можно в грузоотсек посадить :Biggrin:  Только какие возможности будут при этом продемонстрированы?



> С тактической точки зрения та же задача могла быть не менее успешно решена звеном Су-24 или Су-25.


Насчет Су-25 - сомнительно. А Су-24 с ПТБ без проблем доставили бы те же 3 тонны к целям на востоке. Поэтому я и пишу, что ту-22М3 с тремя тоннами бомб выглядят смешно, что недопустимо при демонстративных акциях.

----------


## Антоха

прошу всех обратить внимание на сирийские МиГ-29.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7IaVHR20r0 мне одному показалось, что у них под крылом Р-77 (хотя нет подтвержденных данных, что их 9.12Б дорабатывались до уровня СМ или СМТ) и уж как-то слётанно держится эта пара;)

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Более чем.
> А Вы представляете себе, что  в 4-х ОФАБ-250 нет тонны ТНТ?


Видимо слабо представляете.
Что в ОФАБ-250 около центнера ВВ (и это не тротил, так что эквивалент будет побольше), я в курсе. Но это же Вам мощности ВВ не хватает, поэтому я Вам ее увеличил вдвое. 




> Скопление может быть и небольшим, но оно может быть укрыто в складках местности или в сооружениях.


Про складки местности почитайте опыт применения ФАБ крупного калибра (3000 и далее) в Афганистане. Эффективность была не более (а как бы и не менее), чем у "пятисоток".
Насчет сооружений - бункер по дворце Дудаева в Грозном был уничтожен одной БетАБ-500, которая прошила все перекрытия здания и ушла под него в укрепленное сооружение. Как видите, количество ВВ в данном случае тоже вторично. 




> Возможно, суслики и не собираются. А звери пока собираются так, как им нужно. В противном случае, как они смогли бы блокировать Дейр-Эз-Зор столько времени?


И снова отправлю к недавней истории. Почитайте хотя бы свежие сообщения про бои за Рамади. Город держал батальон "черных" (500-600 человек). Теперь возьмите площадь даже небольшого города в 15-20 тыс. человек и распределите по ней 500 обороняющихся. Вы много найдете объектов для единовременного применения по ним хотя бы 4-х ОФАБ-250? При этом проанализируйте возможные сопутствующие потери в инфраструктуре города и мирных жителях. Дальше вспомните хотя бы Славянск 2014-го года, где при ~2000 ополченцев город был обложен 60 тысячной группировкой украинской армии. В условиях полупартизанской войны стандартные прикидки о необходимости иметь трех-пяти кратное преимущество в наступлении не срабатывают, т.к. нет единой линии обороны у противника. Враг может быть везде и 5-ти кратное преимущество нужно обеспечить на уровне зачистки каждого двора. Поэтому, необходимо, либо обеспечить колоссальный резерв сил наступающих, либо методично и медленно выгрызать противника. Что и происходит преимущественно в Сирии.




> Да, еще корову можно в грузоотсек посадить Только какие возможности будут при этом продемонстрированы?


Корову не надо. Свинью можно. Продемонстрированы будут возможности оперативной и точной доставки свинины за несколько тысяч километров прямо на стол какому-нибудь полевому командиру. Те, кто отслеживает по долгу службы такие "демонстрации", поверьте, сделают правильные выводы независимо от эквивалента ТНТ, в который пересчитают данного порося.




> Насчет Су-25 - сомнительно. А Су-24 с ПТБ без проблем доставили бы те же 3 тонны к целям на востоке. Поэтому я и пишу, что ту-22М3 с тремя тоннами бомб выглядят смешно, что недопустимо при демонстративных акциях.


Смешно - посмейтесь. Задачу ковровых бомбардировок экипажам никто не ставил. Ту, которую поставили, они выполнили. На земле, полагаю, было не до смеха.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> прошу всех обратить внимание на сирийские МиГ-29.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7IaVHR20r0 мне одному показалось, что у них под крылом Р-77 (хотя нет подтвержденных данных, что их 9.12Б дорабатывались до уровня СМ или СМТ) и уж как-то слётанно держится эта пара;)


Мне показалось, что Р-27.
А касательно слетанности - сирийцы не так уж мало летают, как можно было подумать.

----------


## GThomson

> Двойка в дневник сбили не борт 26 ищите....


?
"...RF-90932 Су-24М б/н 26 белый (заводской № 0615326) ВВС России катастрофа 24.11.2015 года", сбили уже с бортовым "83" белый.

----------


## lithium

> прошу всех обратить внимание на сирийские МиГ-29.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7IaVHR20r0 мне одному показалось, что у них под крылом Р-77


Видео не четкое и что подвешено под МиГами, понять  трудно.

----------


## lithium

> Видимо слабо представляете.
> Что в ОФАБ-250 около центнера ВВ (и это не тротил, так что эквивалент будет побольше), я в курсе.


Правда?!

Тогда какое снаряжение обозначено буквой Т? 



> Но это же Вам мощности ВВ не хватает, поэтому я Вам ее увеличил вдвое.


Очень интересный оборот. Прямо на лету выдумываете. Уважаю.  :Smile: 
Интересно,   душманы уже знают о Вашем волевом решении?



> Про складки местности почитайте опыт применения ФАБ крупного калибра (3000 и далее) в Афганистане.


Об увеличении *калибра* бомб речи не было. 



> Насчет сооружений - бункер по дворце Дудаева в Грозном был уничтожен одной БетАБ-500, которая прошила все перекрытия здания и ушла под него в укрепленное сооружение. Как видите, количество ВВ в данном случае тоже вторично.


Разве эффективность БетАБов против укрепленных целей ставилась под сомнение?



> И снова отправлю к недавней истории. Почитайте хотя бы свежие сообщения про бои за Рамади. Город держал батальон "черных" (500-600 человек). Теперь возьмите площадь даже небольшого города в 15-20 тыс. человек и распределите по ней 500 обороняющихся. Вы много найдете объектов для единовременного применения по ним хотя бы 4-х ОФАБ-250?


Есть сомнения, что в ситуации, описанной Вами ОФАБ-250 являются оптимальным вариантом. В данном случае идеальны будут  JDAM. Но в виду отсутствия таковых в РФ, хорошо подошли бы КАБ-500С и Х-25 и Х-29 с истекающими ГСХ. ОФАБ-250 в данном случае будут оптимальны при изоляции района боевых действий. 




> Те, кто отслеживает по долгу службы такие "демонстрации", поверьте, сделают правильные выводы


Не поверю. Как ни крути, 3 тонны на Ту-22М3 - это имитация бурной деятельности. 



> Задачу ковровых бомбардировок экипажам никто не ставил.


А откуда Вы знаете, какая ставилась задача? :Smile: 
И как назвать бомбометание, которое самолеты, находящиеся в плотном строю, выполняют, сбрасывая длинную серию бомб?
Разрывы сливаются в ковер. только площадь его недосточно большая.

----------


## vasil

> Очевидно, "мы" - это те, кто смотрел сюжет Один день из жизни российского пилота на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии и участвует в его обсуждении в данной ветке. 
> То есть в данном случае "мы" это как минимум   2 пользователя - lithium и Антон Цюпка. Вызвавшее Ваш вопрос сообщение было адресовано прежде всего ему. 
> Уважаемый vasil, если Вы нашли под Су-24М в указанном ролике больше, чем 4 ОФАБ-250-270, то, пожалуйста, скажите на какой секунде. 
> 
> Вы хотите сказать, что форум не место для дискуссий?


lithium, Ваши разоблачения и чрезмерная любознательность  здесь никому не интересны. Просьба: оградите нас от вашей писанины, особенно, от вопросов ответы на которые у вас уже есть. Просьба не прикидываться учащимся младших классов...

----------


## Let_nab

> lithium, Ваши разоблачения и чрезмерная любознательность  здесь никому не интересны. Просьба: оградите нас от вашей писанины, особенно, от вопросов ответы на которые у вас уже есть. Просьба не прикидываться учащимся младших классов...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Идлиб.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Обц. Пролистал последние три листа. Мой ник тут  отдельные личности и виртуальные образы полоскают как то уж очень усердно. На секунду оторвёмся и вспомним , что первый проф праздник у меня 20 декабря прийти поздравить?

----------


## Fencer

> ?
> "...RF-90932 Су-24М б/н 26 белый (заводской № 0615326) ВВС России катастрофа 24.11.2015 года", сбили уже с бортовым "83" белый.


Спасибо - поправил пост #2 http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...-registraciya/

----------


## Fencer

Барельеф в память о погибшем в Сирии пилоте Су-24 появится в Приамурье - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## stream

австрийское издание Contra Magazin.

Действующих и отставных военных, аналитиков удивляет, что российская авиация в Сирии наносит удары по боевикам, используя старые самолеты и боеприпасы. Основную работу выполняют проверенные временем бомбардировщики Су-24 и штурмовики Су-25, сбрасывая при этом обычные фугасные и бетонобойные авиабомбы советского образца. Конечно, в Сирии летают Су-34 и применяются корректируемые авиабомбы, но это больше похоже на испытания в полевых условиях и рекламу для потенциальных покупателей российского оружия. Однако то, что старые самолеты сбрасывают старые бомбы точно в цель — это повергает западных экспертов в ужас, отмечает издание

Российский «Гефест» ужасает НАТО и ИГИЛ - Армии и войны - Свободная Пресса

----------


## vasil

> австрийское издание Contra Magazin.
> 
> Действующих и отставных военных, аналитиков удивляет, что российская авиация в Сирии наносит удары по боевикам, используя старые самолеты и боеприпасы. Основную работу выполняют проверенные временем бомбардировщики Су-24 и штурмовики Су-25, сбрасывая при этом обычные фугасные и бетонобойные авиабомбы советского образца. Конечно, в Сирии летают Су-34 и применяются корректируемые авиабомбы, но это больше похоже на испытания в полевых условиях и рекламу для потенциальных покупателей российского оружия. Однако то, что старые самолеты сбрасывают старые бомбы точно в цель — это повергает западных экспертов в ужас, отмечает издание
> 
> Российский «Гефест» ужасает НАТО и ИГИЛ - Армии и войны - Свободная Пресса


Что то судя по сводкам авиация не очень помогает своими бомбами наземным частям...
Пора на сцене появиться и игилокосильщикам типа С-25 ОФН...
Надо приступить к массовой уборке... бородатых.

----------


## Avia M

> Что то судя по сводкам авиация не очень помогает своими бомбами наземным частям...
> Пора на сцене появиться и игилокосильщикам типа С-25 ОФН...
> Надо приступить к массовой уборке... бородатых.


Не специалист в стратегии и тактике войск, но по моему слабое звено именно наземные части...

----------


## lithium

> по моему слабое звено именно наземные части...


Весьма вероятно.

----------


## lithium

Хороший вариант боевой нагрузки. Жаль фото маленькое и ракурс не очень.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пресс-брифинг в МО РФ. 15:30 МСК, 19 января 2016 г.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Боевой вылет бомбардировщика Су-24М с аэродрома Хмеймим по объектам террористов в Сирии.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## lithium

Интересно, чем подбили танк?

----------


## lithium

> Боевой вылет бомбардировщика Су-24М с аэродрома Хмеймим по объектам террористов в Сирии.


Бомбардировщиков в ролике как минимум 2.

----------


## stream

> Бомбардировщиков в ролике как минимум 2.


как минимум три))

----------


## Let_nab

США строят авиабазу на северо-востоке Сирии 

По некоторым данным, ВВС США модернизируют заброшенный аэродром на северо-востоке Сирии — в районе, который контролируют курдские отряды самообороны. Как сообщается, американские специалисты занимаются подготовкой взлетно-посадочной полосы и других ключевых объектов инфраструктуры новой авиабазы. Все работы проводятся без согласования с Дамаском: власти Сирийской Арабской Республики не давали Вашингтону разрешения на строительство. С подробностями — корреспондент RT Мурад Газдиев.

----------


## lithium

> США строят авиабазу на северо-востоке Сирии


В чем смысл?

----------


## lithium

> как минимум три))


1-й б/н 71 с ФАБ-500М62
2-й б/н 72 с ОФАБ-250-270
Кто третий?

----------


## F74

> В чем смысл?


Яков Кедми высказал такую версию: США помогают авиацией и войсками специального назначения курдам, те берут Ракку, в итоге Барак "Черный орел" Обама на исходе президентства получает сомнительную, но победу в Сирии и шансы передать кресло Хиллари или другому демократу увеличиваются. С этой точки зрения- вполне логично.

----------


## stream

> 1-й б/н 71 с ФАБ-500М62
> 2-й б/н 72 с ОФАБ-250-270
> Кто третий?


Вторым взлетает 74

----------


## stream

> Боевой вылет бомбардировщика Су-24М с аэродрома Хмеймим по объектам террористов в Сирии.


72 белый, на взлёте, при уборке шасси не срабатывает автоторможение, основные колёса вращаются...

----------


## SaVaGe10

> 1-й б/н 71 с ФАБ-500М62
> 2-й б/н 72 с ОФАБ-250-270
> Кто третий?


борт 74белый см 30-33 секунда.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Су-25 с 2мя блоками Б-13Л и 4мя блоками под С-8+ 2 птб. Ни одного видео не попалось в такой загрузке, а фото вот. Борт 30.
http://uploads.ru/qseNB.jpg

----------


## stream

Нашествие!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb2mfOQzO0A

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Нашествие!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb2mfOQzO0A


Давайте смотреть вдумчиво видео данное нам  stream


Дальше смотрим пристально:
Утконос: крыло с первой подвески-Р-73 потом фаб-500 м62 потом под мотогондолой КАБ 500 потом опять 500м62_-----берём всё в скобки и множим на 2. Итого: Р-73х2 КАБ 500х2 ФАБ 500м62х4
Поправьте где ошибся.

----------


## stream

> Давайте смотреть вдумчиво видео данное нам  stream
> 
> Дальше смотрим пристально:
> Утконос: крыло с первой подвески-Р-73 потом фаб-500 м62 потом под мотогондолой КАБ 500 потом опять 500м62_-----берём всё в скобки и множим на 2. Итого: Р-73х2 КАБ 500х2 ФАБ 500м62х4
> Поправьте где ошибся.


Так нагляднее

----------


## AC

+ еще 30 вчерашних фото от МО РФ:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## stream

Обеспечение безопасности на авиабазе Хмеймим

----------


## lithium

Берет за душу

----------


## lithium

> Давайте смотреть вдумчиво видео данное нам  stream
> Утконос: крыло с первой подвески-Р-73 потом фаб-500 м62 потом под мотогондолой КАБ 500 потом опять 500м62_-----берём всё в скобки и множим на 2. Итого: Р-73х2 КАБ 500х2 ФАБ 500м62х4
> Поправьте где ошибся.


Все правильно

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Все правильно


Неправильно. 2×Р-73+2×ФАБ-250М-62(на БД3)+2×КАБ-500С+4×ФАБ-500М-62 (на на двухпостовой балке и МБД3-У2Т)

----------


## stream

> Неправильно. 2×Р-73+2×ФАБ-250М-62(на БД3)+2×КАБ-500С+4×ФАБ-500М-62 (на на двухпостовой балке и МБД3-У2Т)


с КАБ-500С и 2×ФАБ-500М-62 точнее

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> с КАБ-500С и 2×ФАБ-500М-62 точнее


Посмотрите на диаметр бомбы на т.п. 11, он явно меньше, чем у 500-ки на т.п.1. (по фото в Вашем посте #1591). Рядом, на 3-й точке Р-73, у неё диаметр корпуса 160 мм. Сопоставьте с бомбой на 11 т.п.

----------


## stream

> Посмотрите на диаметр бомбы на т.п. 11, он явно меньше, чем у 500-ки на т.п.1. (по фото в Вашем посте #1591). Рядом, на 3-й точке Р-73, у неё диаметр корпуса 160 мм. Сопоставьте с бомбой на 11 т.п.


2×Р-73+2×ФАБ-250М-62(на БД3)+2×КАБ-500С+2×ФАБ-500М-62 (на МБД3-У2Т и на двухпостовой балке )

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> 2×Р-73+2×ФАБ-250М-62(на БД3)+2×КАБ-500С+2×ФАБ-500М-62 (на МБД3-У2Т и на двухпостовой балке )


А смысл на 1-ю точку цеплять МБД, если не вешать 4 500-ки ? Хотели бы их пару повесить, на "спарку" поставили бы два БД3-УСК. Так что, уверен, на 1-й т.п. висят 4 ФАБа.

----------


## stream

> А смысл на 1-ю точку цеплять МБД, если не вешать 4 500-ки ? Хотели бы их пару повесить, на "спарку" поставили бы два БД3-УСК. Так что, уверен, на 1-й т.п. висят 4 ФАБа.


да я не против, мощно)))

----------


## L39aero

Подтверждаю,там на балках висят 4 фаб-500м 62,посмотрите внимательно на стабилизатор передней бомбы,за ними четко видно еще две головы 500ок

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> да я не против, мощно)))


Ага. lithium должен быть доволен. Видимо, специально для него повесили, что бы сильно не расстаивался. Ещё С-25 повесят для vasil, тогда все будут довольны. Хотя по мне, лучше РБК с соответствующей начинкой - ну его нафиг стабилизатор лишний раз коптить.

----------


## lithium

> Хотя по мне, лучше РБК с соответствующей начинкой


При журналистах не подвесят. Мы их там как бы не применяем.  :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> Посмотрите на диаметр бомбы на т.п. 11, он явно меньше, чем у 500-ки на т.п.1. (по фото в Вашем посте #1591). Рядом, на 3-й точке Р-73, у неё диаметр корпуса 160 мм. Сопоставьте с бомбой на 11 т.п.


И всё таки под крыльями у Су-34 б/н 03 красный *ФАБ-500М-62*. На некоторых ракурсах они действительно кажутся меньше.
Тогда б/к получается действительно солидный: 6хФАБ-500, 2хКАБ-500С, 2хР-73 итого коло 4100 кг - больше, чем у Ту-22М3 :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> Подтверждаю,там на балках висят 4 фаб-500м 62,посмотрите внимательно на стабилизатор передней бомбы,за ними четко видно еще две головы 500ок


именно так

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> И всё таки под крыльями у Су-34 б/н 03 красный *ФАБ-500М-62*. На некоторых ракурсах они действительно кажутся меньше.


Да, бомба - не сарай, на ней написанному можно верить. Убедили. Видать под старость слаб глазами стал, как говаривал один мой однофамилец.

----------


## stream

> Подтверждаю,там на балках висят 4 фаб-500м 62,посмотрите внимательно на стабилизатор передней бомбы,за ними четко видно еще две головы 500ок


с этого ракурса просматривается

----------


## SaVaGe10

> с этого ракурса просматривается


Нет.
Больше похоже пр ход. Повесили, сняли для глобуса, потом опять летаем 4х250-270. Как-то так.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=stream;130520]австрийское издание Contra Magazin.

Действующих и отставных военных, аналитиков удивляет, что российская авиация в Сирии наносит удары по боевикам, используя старые самолеты и боеприпасы. Основную работу выполняют проверенные временем бомбардировщики Су-24 и штурмовики Су-25

Ровесники...
США передумали списывать штурмовики A-10 - AEX.RU

----------


## stream

> Нет.
> Больше похоже пр ход. Повесили, сняли для глобуса, потом опять летаем 4х250-270. Как-то так.


Здесь то 4хФАБ-500М-62 на 1тп, экипаж в кабине...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Нет.
> Больше похоже пр ход. Повесили, сняли для глобуса, потом опять летаем 4х250-270. Как-то так.


Я ж писал - специально для lithium'а повесили. А если серьёзно, почему Вы исключаете такую возможность - подвешивают то, что необходимо для каждого конкретного вылета. Надо 4×250 - вешают их, надо пару КАБов - цепляют КАБы. Требуются 6 500-к - БК соответствующий. Потребуется - НАРами обвешаются. Как Су-25 на недавнем фото (с 4×Б-8М и 2×Б-13Л). Какие цели - такие и подвески. А для PRа, кстати, могли бы и покруче вараант загрузки сообразить.

----------


## GThomson

> При журналистах не подвесят. Мы их там как бы не применяем.


не умеем
https://youtu.be/_pwx1Le-lHI

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> не умеем
> https://youtu.be/_pwx1Le-lHI


Опять-двадцать пять! Снова про то, как у нас все плохо... Уважаемый, а каким боком из этого ролика следует неумелость?

----------


## stream

для PRа...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия.

----------


## GThomson

> Опять-двадцать пять! Снова про то, как у нас все плохо... Уважаемый, а каким боком из этого ролика следует неумелость?


в бандитском огороде *разваленная* РБК с рассыпавшимися *невзведёнными* боеприпасами АО-2,5РТМ, их собирают *в мешок* и уносят ...

----------


## F74

> в бандитском огороде *разваленная* РБК с рассыпавшимися *невзведёнными* боеприпасами АО-2,5РТМ, их собирают *в мешок* и уносят ...


Ну и что? Ну не сработала дистанционная трубка (или неправильно время установили, или летчик высоту сброса не выдержал). Для взведения суббоеприпасов нужно, чтобы их раскрутило набегающим потоком до определенной скорости- не сработали. За все время операции- одно видео. Было видео, где не сработала ФАБ-500, что тоже не умеют кидать?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Ну и что? Ну не сработала дистанционная трубка (или неправильно время установили, или летчик высоту сброса не выдержал). Для взведения суббоеприпасов нужно, чтобы их раскрутило набегающим потоком до определенной скорости- не сработали. За все время операции- одно видео. Было видео, где не сработала ФАБ-500, что тоже не умеют кидать?


Добавлю свои 5 копеек. РБК по одной не бросают. На видео 1 (одна штука). Значит, другие сработали.  Следовательно, дело в одном конкретном изделии, а не в неумелости. Абсолютной надёжности, увы, не бывает.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Здесь то 4хФАБ-500М-62 на 1тп, экипаж в кабине...


А вопрос. Может пилоты отработали пару упражнений по работе с арматурой прнк и прочим? Потом вышли курить. Просто вопрос. В Хмеймим привезли стенд?

----------


## L39aero

Вы как себе представляете,может еще утп на хмеймиме проводиться будут!или 500 с задних замков тех составу в качестве тренировки набросили подкинуть-снять?нормальная нагрузка это!никто там учебой не занимается,туда поехали умеющие!

----------


## Nazar

[QUOTE=Avia M;130661]


> австрийское издание Contra Magazin.
> 
> 
> Ровесники...
> США передумали списывать штурмовики A-10 - AEX.RU


Выгон какой-то.. Они только совсем недавно закончили их модернизацию до модификации С и планировали их использование до 28го года. А тут вдруг списание...Не верю.

----------


## Pilot

УТП проводятся. правда при вводе новых экипажей. Если чё, видел сам.

----------


## AC

+ Еще 31 фото от МО РФ от 20.01.2016 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

А зачем на нашем Ил-76МД RA-76634 сирийский флаг?
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...070%281%29.jpg
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...5/GRIX7992.jpg

----------


## SaVaGe10

> подвешивают то, что необходимо для каждого конкретного вылета.


Дежурство в воздухе. Как узнать, что там будет по вызову? сотня чёрных или коробки ползут? Или тачанки или...Да чего уж там сразу дворец амина.Есть универсальное средство? Между БЕТАБ и снарядом для гш-301(который всегда был куп де грас)

----------


## Fencer

> А зачем на нашем Ил-76МД RA-76634 сирийский флаг?
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...070%281%29.jpg
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...5/GRIX7992.jpg


Интересный вопрос...

----------


## Pilot

> А зачем на нашем Ил-76МД RA-76634 сирийский флаг?
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...070%281%29.jpg
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...5/GRIX7992.jpg


Этот Ил летает с сирийским экипажем. самолет передан Сирии, но летает с нашей регистрацией

----------


## Pilot

> + Еще 31 фото от МО РФ от 20.01.2016 г.:
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
> 
> А зачем на нашем Ил-76МД RA-76634 сирийский флаг?
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...070%281%29.jpg
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...5/GRIX7992.jpg


Этот Ил летает с сирийским экипажем. самолет переда Сирии, но летает с нашей регистрацией

----------


## KURYER

> Интересный вопрос...


Он по реестру 76 на russianplanes.net проходит как ВВС Сирии.

----------


## GThomson

> Добавлю свои 5 копеек. РБК по одной не бросают. На видео 1 (одна штука). Значит, другие сработали.  Следовательно, дело в одном конкретном изделии, а не в неумелости. Абсолютной надёжности, увы, не бывает.


прям в дырочку!
одна на 0:13 с, другая на 1:00.
обе торчат.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Дежурство в воздухе. Как узнать, что там будет по вызову? сотня чёрных или коробки ползут? Или тачанки или...Да чего уж там сразу дворец амина.Есть универсальное средство? Между БЕТАБ и снарядом для гш-301(который всегда был куп де грас)


Так и я про то же! Дежурство в воздухе - это боевая задача. Задачи бывают разные. Соответственно, используются разные варианты загрузки.  Самолёт на обсуждаемом фото может иметь задачу нанесения ударов по двум разным целям. Для одной - КАБы, для другой 500-ки.

----------


## ZHeN

да ладно, по двум ... две цели он только КАБами поразит ... обычно по двум они берут 4хОФАБ-250-270 ... 
с таким "представительным" обвесом (для журналюг) он может и целей 5 поразить ... ИМХО

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> прям в дырочку!
> одна на 0:13 с, другая на 1:00.
> обе торчат.


И что? Ещё раз спрашиваю: из чего следует вывод о неумении летным составом применять РБК? 
И вообще, на 1:00 съёмка издалека, может там просто хвостовая часть ШТАТНО сработавшей РБК валяется? 
Честно говоря, видео целиком позволяет говорить лишь о том, что не сработала ЧАСТЬ АО-шек. Первая РБК "раскрылась" в воздухе. Её передняя часть ушла глубоко в землю, и она пустая. У столба сепараторы сваленные в кучку. Очевидно, их собрали  на поле и сложили вместе.  АО тоже на поле собрали и сложили у хвостовика, что бы в мешок собирать удобнее было. Или Вы думаете, они из под хвостовика сквозь землю кучно просочились? 
Да и если бы две РБК не сработали. У Вас есть данные, сколько их всего было применено? Т.е. можете назвать процент несработавших от общего количества примененных? Если нет, то глобальные выводы на основании единичного случаяслучая делать некорректно.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> да ладно, по двум ... две цели он только КАБами поразит ... обычно по двум они берут 4хОФАБ-250-270 ... 
> с таким "представительным" обвесом (для журналюг) он может и целей 5 поразить ... ИМХО


Давайте перестанем фигней страдать. Цель вылета кому-нибудь известна? А предполагать можно что угодно. 
Смысл обсуждения данного фото, как я понимаю, только в том, что оно опровергает кое-чье мнение о не рациональном использовании АТ. Требует задача - вешают несколько тонн АСП. Не требует - могут подвесить пару 270-ок. Т.е БК определяется б/задачей. Собственно, все. Привет капитану Очевидность.

----------


## ZHeN

в данном случае, мне кажется, более приоритетной задачей могло быть произвести впечатление на журналистов

----------


## vasil

> в данном случае, мне кажется, более приоритетной задачей могло быть произвести впечатление на журналистов


пиндосы с гейропейцами что то замельтешили,суетятся, авиабазу вроде бы хотят соорудить, о наземке бредят: не иначе как вот вот "Берлин" бородатых без их помощи возьмут, а значит пора им "второй" фронт открывать...Завоняло арабской нормандией...

----------


## L39aero

Знаю,но это называется ознакомительный полет по району!

----------


## stream

Западные СМИ обсуждают сообщения о том, что Россия готовится создать в Сирии вторую базу для поддержки воздушных операций в борьбе с ИГ. Информацию о том, что нескольких российских военных, в том числе инженеров, видели вблизи якобы заброшенного аэродрома приграничного с Турцией города Эль-Камышлы
СМИ сообщили, что Россия готовит новую базу в сирийском Курдистане - Газета.Ru

----------


## F74

> УТП проводятся. правда при вводе новых экипажей. Если чё, видел сам.


Для этого не нужно вешать боевые изделия.

----------


## AndyK

> Для этого не нужно вешать боевые изделия.


"На войне, как на войне". Например. в Афгане все полеты (в т.ч. и учебные) выполнялись с боевой нагрузкой

----------


## РВВАИУ

> Корреспондент с придыханием говорит, что на самолетах не успевают рисовать звездочки. СМИ постоянно подчеркивают количество боевых вылетов. Однако, не понятно, почему эти многочисленные вылеты совершаются с таким малым количеством боеприпасов? 
> Су-24 берут всего по 1й т. бомб!  Почему не полностью используется грузоподъемность самолетов? Почему не рационально расходуется ресурс машин?


Да бардак в стране творится, согласен. Вон на дорогах - чуть ли не в каждом авто по одному человеку. А остальные посадочные места? А багажник? А рейлинги на крыше?

----------


## lithium

> не умеем
> https://youtu.be/_pwx1Le-lHI


Уважаемый коллега, позвольте возразить.
Вопрос не в умении. Вопрос в надежности взрывателей И-352В, которыми комплектуются АО-2,5РТ(М). И в данном случае надежность взрывателя определяется не надежностью взведения. Со взведением там как-правило проблем нет , т.к. взведение происходит при разведении 2 стопоров под действием центробежной силы. А вот всюдубойный механизм работает не всегда надежно. Там многое зависит от качества изготовления деталей и сборки узла, а когда количество изделий идет на десятки миллионов, брак неизбежен. Последствия   этого брака мы и наблюдаем на съемках из Сирии.
Кстати, у ОДАБ-500ПМ(В) проблем с надежностью больше.

----------


## lithium



----------


## Pilot

> Для этого не нужно вешать боевые изделия.


например вот




или вот вертолетик летавший с обеда до темноты




или вот этот

----------


## vasil

> Ага. lithium должен быть доволен. Видимо, специально для него повесили, что бы сильно не расстаивался. Ещё С-25 повесят для vasil, тогда все будут довольны. Хотя по мне, лучше РБК с соответствующей начинкой - ну его нафиг стабилизатор лишний раз коптить.


Так мы услышим, наконец, "начальника транспортного цеха" (С-25 ОФН)? Чертовски, знаете ли батенька,  занимательная вещица. Старики в полку говаривали, что при испытаниях изделие энто однажды якобы  сошло с направляющей раньше времени,  ещё до полигона, и как, результат, 200 свиней полегли "смертью героев"...Их даже мясокомбинат не принял, "нафаршированных". А МО СССР, говорят, издержки колхоза оплатило без шуму и пыли. Вот бы в САР такую штуковину, глядь, и некому было бы АО собирать, якобы не с взведёнными взрывателями... Да и очевидцев, по вполне понятным причинам, после "контакта" с вышеупомянутым изделием бы просто не было как таковых...А если бы энто изделие "случайно" отработало по эрдоганчикам или героям из "легендарной" 101 вдд пиндостана, то вообще бы всё было просто в ажуре...А то тут некоторые, особо хитровжаренные,  уже одеялко победителей игил на себя примеряют. Не рановато ли. господа?

----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый коллега, позвольте возразить.
> Вопрос не в умении. Вопрос в надежности взрывателей И-352В, которыми комплектуются АО-2,5РТ(М). И в данном случае надежность взрывателя определяется не надежностью взведения. Со взведением там как-правило проблем нет , т.к. взведение происходит при разведении 2 стопоров под действием центробежной силы. А вот всюдубойный механизм работает не всегда надежно. Там многое зависит от качества изготовления деталей и сборки узла, а когда количество изделий идет на десятки миллионов, брак неизбежен. Последствия   этого брака мы и наблюдаем на съемках из Сирии.
> Кстати, у ОДАБ-500ПМ(В) проблем с надежностью больше.


Просрочка! Не свежий йогурт...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Представители западных СМИ посетили освобожденную Сальму.

----------


## APKAH

Увидев с утра такие кадры вежливых людей на бронированных камазах в освобождённой Сальме, невольно забыл про завтрак... :Smile:  и только в конце сюжета объявили что наши просто привезли журналистов с авиабазы Хмеймим...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lithium

> Так мы услышим, наконец, "начальника транспортного цеха" (С-25 ОФН)? Чертовски, знаете ли батенька,  занимательная вещица.


Уважаемый vasil, а чем он так хорош? Его БЧ по могуществу уступает даже ОФАБ-250-270.

----------


## lithium

> Просрочка! Не свежий йогурт...


Уважаемый Let_nab, о чем Вы?

----------


## F74

> Уважаемый vasil, а чем он так хорош? Его БЧ по могуществу уступает даже ОФАБ-250-270.


А что это за чудо-то? Ни разу не слыхал. ;)

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый  F74, Вы про С-25 или ОФАБ-250-270?

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Увидев с утра такие кадры вежливых людей на бронированных камазах в освобождённой Сальме, невольно забыл про завтрак... и только в конце сюжета объявили что наши просто привезли журналистов с авиабазы Хмеймим...


Чел крайний справа левша и держит как ему удобно. Меня леворукого за такой хват в 1983 дрючили как сильно. Зато сегодня хоть справа хоть слева. А вот зрение упало ниже плинтуса.

----------


## F74

> Уважаемый  F74, Вы про С-25 или ОФАБ-250-270?


Про чудо С-25ОФН :)

----------


## lithium

> Про чудо С-25ОФН :)


С-25

----------


## Let_nab

*The Times узнала о создании Россией и США баз на северо-востоке Сирии*

По данным издания, авиабазы создаются в подконтрольных курдам и Дамаску районах.
Российские и американские военные приступили к созданию авиабаз на расстоянии около 50 км друг от друга на контролируемых курдским ополчением и сирийской армией территориях северо-востока Сирии близ границ с Турцией и Ираком, сообщила в субботу британская The Times.

Источники в американской разведке подтвердили изданию, что российские военные расширяют свое присутствие в заброшенном международном аэропорту города Эль-Камышлы близ турецкой границы, который контролируется сирийскими правительственными силами. По данным источников, россияне обследуют местность на предмет размещения своих сил и создания укрепрайона.

Представители разведки отмечают, что российские специалисты уже выбрали места для дислокации оборонительных систем в целях защиты от возможных действий турецкой армии на сирийской границе, в том числе атак против ополчения сирийских курдов.

Аэродром в Эль-Камышлы располагает ВПП длиной в 3,6 км, что позволяет там приземляться не только истребителям и бомбардировщикам, но и тяжелым транспортным самолетам.

Издание указывает, что турецкий президент Реджеп Эрдоган уже выразил в пятницу обеспокоенность сообщениями о том, что около 200 российских военнослужащих начали работы по укреплению взлетно-посадочной полосы в аэропорту города Эль-Камышлы.

Он заявил, что Турция «не потерпит (российские — ИФ) формирования вдоль территории, простирающейся от границы с Ираком до Средиземного моря».

В настоящее время к границе напротив Эль-Камышлы стягиваются войска, и солдаты начинают рыть там окопы.

Эрдоган собирается обсудить вопрос о развертывании российских сил на границе с Турцией с вице-президентом США Джо Байденом, который в субботу будет находиться с визитом в Анкаре.

Тем временем, по данным американской разведывательно-аналитической компании «Стратфор», Пентагон создает первую авиабазу на подконтрольной курдам территории Сирии. Речь идет о сельскохозяйственном аэродроме в городке Рмейлан на северо-востоке страны в нескольких километрах от границы с Турцией и Ираком.

В настоящее время авиабазу там создают несколько десятков американских спецназовцев. Согласно спутниковым снимкам, имеющимся в распоряжении «Стратфора», взлетно-посадочная полоса местного аэродрома уже увеличена почти вдвое — с 700 до 1315 метров. Это позволит приземляться там средним военно-транспортным самолетам и штурмовикам спецназа С-130 «Геркулес».

Официальный представитель Пентагона подтвердил The Times, что небольшой отряд американского спецназа действительно находится в Сирии, и это нужно для оказания «логистической поддержки» проводимым операциям.

https://news.mail.ru/politics/24616823/?frommail=1

----------


## stream

Су-34 в Сирии Показали Иностранным СМИ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frmtw4MQS9U

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## F74

> С-25


А почему именно ОФН, а не ОФМ, например?

----------


## Pilot

> 


Это просто сирийские артиллеристы отличники они у нас учились и все команды привыкли на русском отдавать, а так как отличники, они хороши выучили язык. А на втором видео , так это сирийский товарищ, который не сдал форму старшине в училище и забрал с собой. Вот попадет теперь старшине его роты...   :)))))

----------


## lithium

> А почему именно ОФН, а не ОФМ, например?


Это вопрос к уважаемому товарищу  vasil.

----------


## F74

> Это вопрос к уважаемому товарищу  vasil.


Ну так и не надо тогда пояснять.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый F74, лично я выражал большие сомнения в сверхъестественных совойствах всех модификаций С-25 :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

> Это просто сирийские артиллеристы отличники они у нас учились и все команды привыкли на русском отдавать, а так как отличники, они хороши выучили язык. А на втором видео , так это сирийский товарищ, который не сдал форму старшине в училище и забрал с собой. Вот попадет теперь старшине его роты...   :)))))


Угу...!!! 



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## L39aero

ого вылетов

----------


## OKA

Боевой вылет дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 по объектам террористов в Сирии
Минобороны России

----------


## vasil

> Боевой вылет дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 по объектам террористов в Сирии
> Минобороны России


ну, где эти критики-всезнайки? налетай, военмехи-любопытники, которые "типа наши" и "за наших", подешевело))))))))))))))налетай клевать, дотошники)))))))есть тема: моторесурс таких машин зря палят ради сараев, пневматики основных стоек в кадре мелькнули лысые, бонбы мелкие и мало их, полоса мокрая...кабы чего не вышло, а?

----------


## OKA

""Прекращение огня по ИГ и "Ан-Нусре" не находится на столе для переговоров, но есть другие виды прекращения огня, которые могут иметь место", - заявил посланник генерального секретаря ООН ЖЕНЕВА, 25 января. /ТАСС/.

 Прекращение боевых действий против террористических организаций "Исламское государство" (ИГ) и "Джебхат ан-нусра" (запрещены в РФ) не будет включено в повестку дня межсирийских переговоров в Женеве. Об этом заявил на пресс-конференции специальный посланник генерального секретаря ООН по Сирии Стаффан де Мистура. "Прекращение огня по ИГ и "Ан-Нусре" не находится на столе для переговоров, но есть другие виды прекращения огня, которые могут иметь место", - сказал он. При этом, по словам спецпосланника, консультации должны проводиться на фоне полного прекращения огня в стране за исключением борьбы с упомянутыми группировками. "Условием должно стать истинное прекращение огня, а не только лишь локальное", - подчеркнул дипломат. О ГРУППИРОВКАХ "ДЖЕБХАТ АН-НУСРА" И "ИСЛАМСКОЕ ГОСУДАРСТВО" Радикальная исламистская группировка "Джебхат ан-Нусра" ("Фронт победы"), связанная с террористической сетью "Аль-Каида", была создана в 2011 г. на территории Сирии. Своими основными целями "Джебхат ан-Нусра" назвала свержение режима Башара Асада с последующим созданием исламского эмирата на территории Сирии. 29 декабря Верховный суд признал "Джебхат ан-Нусра" террористической организацией и запретил ее деятельность в РФ. Радикальная группировка "Джебхат ан-Нусра". Досье "Исламское государство" (ИГ) - исламистская террористическая организация, действующая на территории Ирака и Сирии. Создана 15 октября 2006 года в результате слияния 11 радикальных суннитских формирований. "Костяк" группировки формируют боевики, сражавшиеся с американскими войсками в период их пребывания в Ираке и с силами правительства Башара Асада в Сирии. ИГ признана террористической организацией в США, Канаде, Великобритании, Австралии, Турции, Египте, ОАЭ, Индии, Индонезии, а также в России (с 29 декабря 2014 года).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2613547 "





> Да бардак в стране творится, согласен. Вон на дорогах - чуть ли не в каждом авто по одному человеку. А остальные посадочные места? А багажник? А рейлинги на крыше?





> ...есть тема: моторесурс таких машин зря палят ради сараев, пневматики основных стоек в кадре мелькнули лысые, боны мелкие и мало их, полоса мокрая...кабы чего не вышло, а?




Да ваще, такая затратная сирийская операция)) На эти деньги столько школ и больниц можно было понастроить :Biggrin:  
Все эти разговоры - в пользу бедных больных беременных детей)))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Syrian MIGs Cover Russian SUs in northern Latakia

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## SaVaGe10

Вот немного из старого. Сирийский МиГ-29 отработал из ГШ-301 по чёрному оператору. С 20й секунды, в конце рапид на слоумоушен. Эпично.

----------


## vasil

> Вот немного из старого. Сирийский МиГ-29 отработал из ГШ-301 по чёрному оператору. С 20й секунды, в конце рапид на слоумоушен. Эпично.


а представляете эффект, если бы по таким любознательным знаточкам и "типа очевидцам" жахнуть из якобы неэффективной системы С-25 (О, ОФ, ОФМ), с последующей "зачисткой"  ОФБ-250ШН.
и усё, попугайчики, кина не будет...

----------


## lithium

> моторесурс таких машин зря палят ради сараев


Дело не в сараях, а в недостаточном количестве бомб. 
Кроме того, в плане  пиара Ту-22М3, изображающий Ил-28 выглядит убого.

----------


## lithium

> жахнуть из якобы неэффективной системы С-25 (О, ОФ, ОФМ),с последующей "зачисткой"  ОФБ-250ШН.


Преимущества ОФАБ-250ШН (и особенно Ш*Л*) перед ОФАБ-250-270 известны. 
Но чем так хороши С-25?
Я спрашиваю без всякой иронии, т.к.   могу чего-то не знать.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## SaVaGe10

> *The Times узнала о создании Россией и США баз на северо-востоке Сирии*
> 
> По данным издания, авиабазы создаются в подконтрольных курдам и Дамаску районах.
> Российские и американские военные приступили к созданию авиабаз на расстоянии около 50 км друг от друга на контролируемых курдским ополчением и сирийской армией территориях северо-востока Сирии близ границ с Турцией и Ираком, сообщила в субботу британская The Times.
> 
> Источники в американской разведке подтвердили изданию, что российские военные расширяют свое присутствие в заброшенном международном аэропорту города Эль-Камышлы близ турецкой границы, который контролируется сирийскими правительственными силами. По данным источников, россияне обследуют местность на предмет размещения своих сил и создания укрепрайона.
> 
> Представители разведки отмечают, что российские специалисты уже выбрали места для дислокации оборонительных систем в целях защиты от возможных действий турецкой армии на сирийской границе, в том числе атак против ополчения сирийских курдов.
> 
> ...


Да ладно!
Дикий вброс турецких сми весело подхваченый западом и к сожалению некотрыми нашими сми.

----------


## Pilot

пара фоток 
тачанка Урал :)))



И к вопросу о боевом снаряжении



Синенький появился в составе только в декабре

----------


## ZHeN

> И к вопросу о боевом снаряжении
> 
> 
> 
> Синенький появился в составе только в декабре


дык это тот же и с тем же снаряжением, что перед журналистами выставляли - чуть выше много его фотографий и видео с этим же обвесом

----------


## Let_nab

Штурмовик Су-25 входит в состав российской группировки на военной авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии. Летно-технические характеристики Су-25 - в инфографике Ria.ru.

Штурмовик Су-25 | РИА Новости

----------


## SaVaGe10

Подписи под вариантами вооружения какие то бездарные. Например. Против картинки с фаб м-62 написано что это рбк-500-255 птаб-10-5. "авиапушками"- множественное число. Если два ствола гш-2-30 считать за 2 пушки это просто дрейк, а если + подвесные пушечные контейнеры, то где они в картинках вооружния. А презентация да, красивая.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Не знаю как правильно называется - часть катапультируемого кресла сбитого Су-24М. "П" - правое - штурмана?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МИД Турции:
Вчера (29 января 2016 г.) в 11.46 часов по местному времени, российский самолет типа Су-34 нарушил воздушное пространство Турции...

----------


## vasil

> МИД Турции:
> Вчера (29 января 2016 г.) в 11.46 часов по местному времени, российский самолет типа Су-34 нарушил воздушное пространство Турции...


ясен перец: и переговоры в Женеве стартовали, и бородатых давят...
а вот теперь пора С-400 "расчехлять" и готовить к стрельбам.
+ перебрасывать из РФ дополнительные наряды истребителей для патрулирования границы
или ВВС САР употребить по прямому назначению.
да и А-50 теперь ох как не помешает...

----------


## Djoker

Иранцы

----------


## stream

https://russian.rt.com/article/145243
Конашенков. 
«Уверен, что даже турецкие специалисты ПВО знают, что радиолокационные станции (радары), осуществляющие контроль воздушного пространства, могут фиксировать лишь высоту, курс и скорость объекта в воздухе. Ни один из подобных радаров не способен установить тип и государственную принадлежность воздушного объекта — России или возглавляемой США так называемой «антиигиловской коалиции»,

----------


## vasil

> Иранцы


не иначе как С-130.....

----------


## stream

Россия перебросила в Сирию новейшие истребители СУ-35С » НьюИнформ

----------


## vasil

> Россия перебросила в Сирию новейшие истребители СУ-35С » НьюИнформ


"верной дорогой идёте, товарищи..."

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия:

----------


## insider2017

*О перспективах военного столкновения РФ и Турции*
О перспективах военного столкновения РФ и Турции

----------


## lithium

> О перспективах военного столкновения РФ и Турции


Нескладная ложь

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Всегда лежит...

----------


## Avia M

> *О перспективах военного столкновения РФ и Турции*
> О перспективах военного столкновения РФ и Турции


"Кое кто на западе" очень любит всё оранжевое... Бедолаги.
А "инсайд" (по ссылке), шипко однобокий.

----------


## mez12

Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....

----------


## Let_nab

> Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....


О, ещё один!

----------


## gadalkin

> Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....


Охренеть просто

----------


## KURYER

> Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....


Всех ОСНАЗовцев (этот из Хорватии) интересует приблизительно одно и тоже:



> I'm interested in how things work in the field...following subjects are of interest to me:
> 
> general maintenance philosophy in combat conditions (ремонт в боевых условиях), scheduled maintenance intervals (текущий ремонт), Time Between Overhaul - TBO (Время между ремонт), Mean time Between Failure - MTBF (Время наработки на отказ Среднее - среднее время безотказной работы), Mean Time To Repair - MTTR (Среднее время ремонта), Maintenance Man Hour per Flight Hour - MMH/FH (Техническое обслуживание человек час/час полета)

----------


## ОБУ

> Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....


А может вам ещё ключ от квартиры где деньги лежат?

----------


## vasil

> Доброе утро(день,вечер)коллеги.Пож  .проясните ситуацию с нормами ,периодом заменой двигателей на наших самолётах,базирующих на передовых авиабазах БВ ТВД(Сирия), их плановым обслуживанием ,нормами заводскими  и заменой экипажей(ротацией...лётного состава).Имею практический опыт (ОСНАЗ)наблюдения за деятельностью частей и подразделений ВВС США в Европе(БВ ТВД) с 1979г.,а посему мне весьма интересно было бы узнать  как у нас сиё осуществляется?.Ежели это под грифом служебным,то пож.в ЛС .....


А пива холодного? Тамбовский волк тебе "коллега"...

----------


## lithium

Товарищи, зачем вы так сразу смеетесь над человеком? 
Я, к примеру, готов дать ответ на интересующие его вопросы, если он пояснит, что такое упомянутые им *«заводские нормы»* и даст ссылку документ, в котором указано, что порядок эксплуатации техники устанавливает некий завод.   :Smile:

----------


## stream

> Товарищи, зачем вы так сразу смеетесь над человеком? 
> Я, к примеру, готов дать ответ на интересующие его вопросы, если он пояснит, что такое упомянутые им *«заводские нормы»* и даст ссылку документ, в котором указано, что порядок эксплуатации техники устанавливает некий завод.


Есть понятие-авторский надзор..., а есть - технический надзор предприятия изготовителя, разницу понимаете?

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый stream, я все понимаю, но мне очень интресны комментарии mez12 :Redface:

----------


## vasil

> Есть понятие-авторский надзор..., а есть - технический надзор предприятия изготовителя, разницу понимаете?


всё эти "наши" понимают. не тратьте на них время, это одна шайка-лейка...

----------


## OKA

> А может вам ещё ключ от квартиры где деньги лежат?


5 баллов! Персонаж с козырей зашёл- и ключ и квартиру и деньги и жену и всё что под грифом в л.с.- для блага "осназа" ))
Вот интересно, это такая неловкая шутка или оне на полном серъёзе так думают?

----------


## KURYER

Сверхманевренные Су-35С приступили к выполнению боевых задач в Сирии



> Сверхманевренные истребители Су-35С приступили к выполнению боевых задач в Сирии на прошлой неделе, сообщил в понедельник журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый stream, я все понимаю, но мне очень интресны комментарии mez12


Так конечно интересны! Походу вы оба одно и тоже лицо или на крайняк - из одного ларца!

Подсталом!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-25СМ ВКС России с ОФАБ-250-270, авб. "Хмеймим", Сирия:

----------


## KURYER

1. 6 Ан-124 ВВС России перевезли порядка 10200 тонн грузов в Сирию с сентября по декабрь 2015 г. Установив своеобразный рекорд: 


2. Израильтяне выложили спутниковый снимок авиабазы Хмеймим (от 26.01.16 г., спутник видовой разведки "Эрос"). Источник утверждает, что на снимке видна ТЭЧ базы и замена двигателей у Су-24, из чего делается вывод, что российские ВВС очень интенсивно используют эти бомбардировщики.



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> 1. 6 Ан-124 ВВС России перевезли порядка 10200 тонн грузов в Сирию с сентября по декабрь 2015 г. Установив своеобразный рекорд: 
> 
> 
> 2. Израильтяне выложили спутниковый снимок авиабазы Хмеймим (от 26.01.16 г., спутник видовой разведки "Эрос"). Источник утверждает, что на снимке видна ТЭЧ базы и *замена двигателей у Су-24*, из чего делается вывод, что российские ВВС очень интенсивно используют эти бомбардировщики.
> 
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Так вот почему mez 12 так переодичность замены двигателей интересует...

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=KURYER;131160]
2. Израильтяне выложили спутниковый снимок авиабазы Хмеймим (от 26.01.16 г., спутник видовой разведки "Эрос"). Источник утверждает, что на снимке видна ТЭЧ базы и замена двигателей у Су-24, из чего делается вывод, что российские ВВС очень интенсивно используют эти бомбардировщики.

Подозрительно странные израильтяне, упоминаются в ссылке. Двигатели заменяются (демонтируются) по мере необходимости. Делать выводы по фото Су-24 без "мотора" нелогично.
Разве под глиссадой "Хмеймим" не продаются (сдаются) домики?

----------


## KURYER

Боевик ИГИЛ (регион Киркук, Ирак) с ПЗРК. Дело времени перебросить ПЗРК в Сирию.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

Россия проводит операцию против боевиков в Сирии с 30 сентября 2015 года, действуя по просьбе сирийского президента Башара Асада 

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Шойгу: операция в Сирии подтвердила боевые возможности российской авиации

----------


## stream

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Эксперт: переброшенные в Сирию Су-35 будут применяться против наземных целей

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## GThomson

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Эксперт: переброшенные в Сирию *Су-35 будут применяться против наземных целей*


"...на снимке видна ТЭЧ базы и замена двигателей у Су-24, из чего делается вывод, что российские ВВС очень интенсивно используют эти бомбардировщики."
Су-24 стали по двигателям?

----------


## ОБУ

А вы попробуйте без вынимачки полетать с сентября по несколько вылетов в день без праздников и выходных, я думаю и хваленый мерседес или бумер в условиях такси без ТО долго не протянет

----------


## APKAH

> Боевик ИГИЛ (регион Киркук, Ирак) с ПЗРК. Дело времени перебросить ПЗРК в Сирию.


По мне так даже удивительно что пока не выявлено (в СМИ) ни одного пуска ЗУР ПЗРК по ограниченному контингенту в Сирии...например с 02.05.2014 по 29.08.2014 на Донбассе шёл дождь из вертолётов и самолётов, десятки пусков...уверен, по поводу Сирии, есть особая договорённость с западными партнёрами, так как было на олимпиаде...30 лет назад, 25.09.1986 после первого применения ПЗРК "Стингер" в Афгане, потеряли сразу пару Ми-24П и Ми-8МТ...уже после появления данных комплексов, потери от ЗУР с земли увеличились, теряли каждый месяц по несколько едениц авиатехники. Прошло 30 лет, а техника у нас по земле работает в принципе одна и та же...и она выполняет те же задачи сегодня в Сирии как и 30 лет назад вполне успешно (вот он советский задел!)...за исключением нескольких экземпляров новейших Ми-8АМТШ с БКО "Витебск" не так давно прибывших в Сирию...надеюсь Су-25СМ и другие машины (вертолёты) оснастят в ближайшем будущем современными средствами средствами защиты от ПЗРК...

----------


## ZHeN

Насколько я понимаю, там с витебском только один амтш с б/н 22 желтый. И тот был переоборудован прямо на месте (раньше он светился на хмеймиме без бко)

----------


## Djoker

Доработка в "полевых" условиях... :)

----------


## ZHeN

да, сорри, 212

----------


## GThomson

> А вы попробуйте без вынимачки полетать с сентября по несколько вылетов в день без праздников и выходных, я думаю и хваленый мерседес или бумер в условиях такси без ТО долго не протянет


КПМ и ТМ с собой не брали, камешков с полосы насосали...

----------


## lithium

Ради объективности нужно отметить, что  стратегическая  авиация США в плане возможностей по борьбе с терроризмом  значительно превосходит стратегическую авиацию России.  И дело вовсе не в превосходстве американской техники, а в странной технической политике МО РФ. 

Катар. Авиабаза Аль-Удейд, ноябрь 2015.  


источник

источник

----------


## Avia M

> Катар. Авиабаза Аль-Удейд, ноябрь 2016.  
> 
> 
> источник
> 
> источник


Взгляд в будущее?  :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> Взгляд в будущее?


опечатка :)

----------


## ZHeN

это всё JDAM'ы ? B-52H ?

----------


## Nazar

> Ради объективности нужно отметить, что  стратегическая  авиация США в плане возможностей по борьбе с терроризмом  значительно превосходит стратегическую авиацию России.  И дело вовсе не в превосходстве американской техники, а в странной технической политике МО РФ.


Вам все бонбов мало...Ради объективности стоит заметить, что наша стратегическая авиация, бомбы на головы сирийским башибузукам не бросала.

----------


## lithium

> это всё JDAM'ы ?


Да



> B-52H ?


Нет, В-1В
По имеющейся информации В-52Н в Катар в недавнеи прошлом не перебазировались.

----------


## lithium

> Вам все бонбов мало...


Бомб много не бывает  :Smile: 



> Ради объективности стоит заметить, что наша стратегическая авиация, бомбы на головы сирийским башибузукам не бросала.


Башибузуки, вроде как, всегда были исключительно турецкими.

----------


## Pilot

> КПМ и ТМ с собой не брали, камешков с полосы насосали...


все там есть :) Но полоса не идеальна, это да

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Су-34*, б/н 03 красный, ВКС России, авб. "Хмеймим", Сирия.

----------


## lithium

> Но полоса не идеальна, это да


А может быть, планирование применения техники далеко от идеала?

----------


## SaVaGe10

Я так и думал...
Турция отказала России в наблюдательном полете над своей территорией, который должен был пройти в рамках Договора об Открытом небе, сообщил в среду начальник Управления Минобороны России по контролю за выполнением договоров Сергей Рыжков.
источник
 ВЗГЛЯД / Турция отказала России в наблюдательном полете по Договору об открытом небе

----------


## kabuki

> *Су-34*, б/н 03 красный, ВКС России, авб. "Хмеймим", Сирия.


Что подвешено интересно? Похоже на КАБ-1500Кр. Но КАБ-1500 вроде туда не вешаются. Или 500Кр ?

----------


## KURYER

"Друзья" НАТОвские продолжают помогать ИГИЛовским наводчикам:


Земля пухом....



> Погибший в Сирии 1 февраля российский военный советник представлен к государственной награде, сообщили в среду в Минобороны РФ.
>        "Российский военный советник в Сирии выполнял задачи по оказанию помощи сирийской армии в освоении нового вооружения, поставляемого в рамках действующих межгосударственных контрактов военно-технического сотрудничества", сообщили в Минобороны России.
>        По его данным, "1 февраля в результате минометного обстрела террористами ИГИЛ воинского гарнизона, где дислоцируется одно из соединений сирийской армии, офицер получил смертельное ранение".
>        Военнослужащий представлен к государственной награде посмертно.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Nazar

> Башибузуки, вроде как, всегда были исключительно турецкими.


Я знаю, но в сортах говна разбираться желания не имею. Тем-более, больше чем уверен, что там и всякой турецкой швали с избытком.

----------


## ZHeN

> Что подвешено интересно? Похоже на КАБ-1500Кр. Но КАБ-1500 вроде туда не вешаются. Или 500Кр ?


у 1500кр форма совсем другая ... тут скорей 500кр

----------


## kabuki

> у 1500кр форма совсем другая ... тут скорей 500кр


Просто по фотке вроде как кажется, что передняя часть бомбы немного меньшего диаметра, чем задняя. Посередине там что-то типа светлой полоски (или это блик), где вроде как диаметр немного меняется. Это и смутило, у 1500Кр как раз переменный диаметр, а у 500Кр постоянный. Но по логике под ВЗ должны быть конечно 500Кр.

----------


## stream

> *Су-34*, б/н 03 красный, ВКС России, авб. "Хмеймим", Сирия.


КАБ-500Кр

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

> 


Звезде показался "Панцирь-С2" и РТ подхватило. На самом деле:



> По мнению @zvezdanews в Сирии размещен Панцирь-С2, но это обычный Панцирь с новой СОЦ. Такие уже есть у Ирака


Саид Аминов.

----------


## insider2017

*Минобороны России: Турция готовит военное вторжение в Сирию*
Минобороны России: Турция готовит военное вторжение в Сирию - Известия




*Цели и задачи возможной военной операции Турции на севере Сирии*
Цели и задачи возможной военной операции Турции на севере Сирии

----------


## ОБУ

> КАБ-500Кр
> Вложение 69367


А заглушка с номером 12

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

Российские Су-35 будут круглосуточно дежурить парами на базе "Хмеймим"



> Новейшие российские истребители Су-35 будут попарно нести круглосуточное дежурство на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в сирийской Латакии, в минутной готовности к взлету.
> Ранее представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков сообщил, что сверхманевренные Су-35С приступили к выполнению боевых задач в Сирии на прошлой неделе. При этом он напомнил, что с недавнего времени все российские самолеты выполняют задачи в сирийском небе с обязательным прикрытием российских и сирийских истребителей, а также современных комплексов ПВО, включая комплекс С-400.

----------


## KURYER

"Сирийские" Су-35М(!!, новейшие секретные) вооружены РВВ-СД (АКУ-170 везли не зря ;-))). Правда только одна Сушка, а вторая без РВВ-СД. За наводку спасибо Private Joker ->



"М" уже исправили, молодцы!

----------


## OKA

> "Сирийские" Су-35М..


Дополню :
Новейшие истребители Су-35С в Сирии: кадры боевого дежурства
Телеканал ЗВЕЗДА




В новостях на НТВ тоже вышел сюжет, видимо прибыл борт с журналистами ( и не только))

Ждём восьмичасовых на Росс-1))

----------


## Pilot

журналисты центральных каналов + РТ там находятся постоянно

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Panda-9

> 


В начале ролика, когда 06 идет на взлет, РРВ-СД под обеими плоскостями, а ближе к концу ролика, когда 06 на заруливании, пилон под левой плоскостью пустой.

----------


## Pilot

не, это 05 с не симметричной подвеской выруливает

----------


## Panda-9

> не, это 05 с не симметричной подвеской выруливает


Да, точно. Жаль, сенсация не состоялась.:-)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> Да, точно. Жаль, сенсация не состоялась.:-)


Поисковая операция внезапно исчезнувшего F-16 ВВС Турции? ;-D

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## rrrocknrolla

Минутка сатиры.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

«Сирия. ВысокоВосточный удар». Военная приемка

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIJhQdTNo38

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

ВКС РФ не нуждаются в дополнительных аэродромах в Сирии - посол РФ в Дамаске

Москва. 8 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российская военная группировка в Сирии не нуждается новой авиабазе для осуществления антитеррористической операции, заявил посол РФ в Дамаске Александр Кинщак.

"Могу повторить лишь то, что было сказано на одном из брифингов в Минобороны России. Смысл ответа на данный вопрос, как я его запомнил, сводился к тому, что наша военная группировка в Сирии не нуждается в дополнительных аэродромах, поскольку базирующаяся под Латакией российская боевая авиация с учетом небольшой площади страны может эффективно работать на всей ее территории", - сказал А.Кинщак в интервью "Интерфаксу".

Так он ответил на просьбу прокомментировать информацию о планах Москвы по созданию новой авиабазы на северо-востоке Сирии.



Москва не получала комментариев Вашингтона по поводу планов создания авиабазы на северо-востоке Сирии - посол РФ в Дамаске

Москва. 8 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Представители США уклоняются от официальных комментариев по поводу информации о планах создания авиабазы на северо-востоке Сирии, заявил посол РФ в Дамаске Александр Кинщак.

"Со своей стороны, не могу данную информацию ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть, тем более, что представители США уклоняются от официальных комментариев на этот счет", - сказал А.Кинщак в интервью "Интерфаксу", отвечая на просьбу прокомментировать сообщения о планах США создать военную авиабазу в Сирии у границы с Турцией.

Он добавил, что, "действительно, есть сведения о том, что они, возможно, планируют создать небольшую авиабазу на северо-востоке Сирии, для чего будет расширена взлетно-посадочная полоса одного из находящихся там сельскохозяйственных аэродромов".

----------


## Ром

Французы пошли по пути Америки

----------


## KURYER

Ми-35 (31 красный ?) в Сирии:

----------


## Let_nab

> Французы пошли по пути Америки



*Канал France 2 подтвердил успехи французской авиации в Сирии кадрами Минобороны РФ*

Телеканал France 2 проиллюстрировал «успехи французской авиации» в Сирии кадрами авиаударов, нанесенных самолетами ВКС России. Видеозапись программы тиражируется в соцсетях.

В сюжете France 2, который опубликовал в своем Facebook блогер Тимофей Васильев, рассказывалось о большом количестве погибших гражданских сирийцев из-за действий ВКС России. Никаких доказательств этому приведено не было, но журналисты рассказали, что французская авиация работает точнее.

Васильев пишет, что в новостном сюжете РФ обвиняется в бомбардировках "неуправляемыми" бомбами, которые приводят к большим гражданским жертвам, а Франция, работающая в составе коалиции, "успешно" уничтожает террористов "Исламского государства".

Рассказ о высокоточных французских авиаударах был проиллюстрирован видеокадрами Минобороны России. Блогер подчеркнул, что это нельзя назвать обыкновенной ошибкой при монтаже — русскоязычные надписи на видео заретушированы.

Ссылка с видео - https://ruposters.ru/news/08-02-2016/france2-video

----------


## KURYER

Первый канал о Су-35С:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На севере Сирии взят Азаз.
На границе с Турцией на переходе "Bab Al-Salam" (в 5 км от Азаза) собрались тысячи сирийских бородатых "беженцев":

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут, что Су-35С возле турецкой границы; снято с турецкого КПП.

----------


## KURYER

> Пишут, что Су-35С возле турецкой границы; снято с турецкого КПП.





Он?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Здесь пишут, что это пролёт 09.02.2016. над городом Маре (25 км к северу от Алеппо), который контролируется ИГ.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Представительство Западного Курдистана, которое будет работать в статусе НПО, открылось в среду в Москве; его сотрудники намерены содействовать разрешению сирийского кризиса.

"И для курдского народа, и для народов Западного Курдистана это событие является историческим. Это стало возможным благодаря упорной борьбе курдов в Сирии. Мы надеемся, что представительство станет голосом нашего региона", — сказала Сенам Мухаммед, спецпредставитель в странах Европы и США этого региона в Сирии.

Она выразила надежду, что со временем подобные представительства появятся по всему миру.

Мухаммед отметила, что в Москве представительство будет работать на правах НПО. "Любое дело начинается с малого шанса, поэтому мы открываем представительство в рамках НПО", — заявила она.

Со своей стороны, глава представительства в РФ Роди Ахман сказал, что одним из направлений деятельности будет попытка совместными усилиями решить сирийский кризис. "Мы начнем с проведения встреч с политиками, российскими официальными лицами и общественными деятелями", — заявил он."

РИА Новости В Москве открылось представительство Западного Курдистана | РИА Новости

----------


## Ром

Вопрос к знатокам, что это за вспышки на передней части фюзеляжа на 1:10.

----------


## Антоха

> Вопрос к знатокам, что это за вспышки на передней части фюзеляжа на 1:10.


солнечный блик

----------


## Ром

как-то он равномерно бликует.

----------


## lithium

> как-то он равномерно бликует.


Это бортовые аэронавигационные огни.

----------


## lithium

МИД РФ



> Мы считаем совершенно неприемлемыми публичные заявления представителей США о том, что Россия использует в Сирии неуправляемые бомбы, которые якобы убивают мирных жителей.


Дипломаты в свой профессиональный праздник использовали фразу, формулировка которой дает богатую почву для антироссийской пропаганды.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авб. "Хмеймим".

----------


## Ром



----------


## Avia M

> МИД РФ
> 
> 
> Дипломаты в свой профессиональный праздник использовали фразу, формулировка которой дает богатую почву для антироссийской пропаганды.


Дипломаты с той стороны, наговорили не меньше... Антироссийская пропаганда по моему присутствовала всегда, независимо от формулировок и прочих уступок со стороны России.

----------


## lithium

> Антироссийская пропаганда по моему присутствовала всегда, независимо от формулировок и прочих уступок со стороны России.


Да, конечно. 
Но в данном случае прокол МИДа слишком бросается в глаза. Опровергая западную клевету, нужно было вообще молчать о технических детелях и упирать на отсутствие объективных доказательств наличия жертв среди мирного населения. Тем более, что доказательств действительно ни где нет.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 11 фев — РИА Новости. Штурмовики США устроили в среду бомбёжку в сирийском городе Алеппо, в которой затем обвинили Россию, заявил в четверг официальный представитель министерства обороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Как и обещали нашим американским партнерам, скрывать информацию не будем. Вчера в 13.55 по московскому времени с территории Турции, кратчайшим курсом прямо на Алеппо в сирийское небо вошли два штурмовика ВВС США "А-10" и по полной отработали по объектам в городе. Полковник Уоррен почему-то не стал афишировать этот залёт в прямом и, кстати, в переносном смысле тоже", — сказал Конашенков журналистам.

Как напомнил генерал-майор, в среду официальный представитель Пентагона полковник Стивен Уоррен, сидя в Ираке, заявил, что якобы российские самолеты днём разбомбили в Алеппо два госпиталя.

"В результате, по его словам, якобы около 50 тысяч сирийцев оказались лишены жизненно необходимых для них услуг. Больше этот официальный представитель из себя выдавить ничего не смог. Ни времени, ни координат этих госпиталей, ни источников этой информации. Просто ничего", — отметил представитель военного ведомства.

По его словам, у Минобороны была ночь для внимательного изучения информации.

"Когда подобную чушь несут лондонские активисты-правозащитники, — это одно. Но когда об этом заявляет представитель Пентагона, который позиционирует себя как военный-профессионал, — совершенно иная ситуация", — добавил Конашенков.

"Мы внимательно проанализировали все данные по целям, которые вчера поражались в провинции Алеппо. Прежде всего, наверное, расстрою полковника Уоррена, – он не угадал. Российские самолеты в районе города Алеппо вчера не работали. Ближайшая цель была в более чем 20 километрах от города. А над самим городом вчера активно летала только авиация так называемой антиигиловской коалиции: самолеты и ударные беспилотники", — сказал представитель Минобороны.

"Не буду уподобляться американскому полковнику и скажу откровенно: у нас было недостаточно времени, чтобы точно определить принадлежность тех девяти объектов, которые они разбомбили вчера в Алеппо. Возможно, среди них были и два госпиталя. Мы посмотрим повнимательнее", — пообещал генерал-майор.

Он также обратил внимание, что ситуация один в один схожа с той, когда американцы разбомбили госпиталь в афганском Кундузе или позиции иракской армии в Фалудже.

"Первое что делается – вбрасываются голословные обвинения в наш адрес, чтобы отвести от себя все подозрения. Если так дело и дальше пойдет, то скоро нам придется проводить по два брифинга: сначала за себя, а потом за тех парней из коалиции, которые считают себя профессионалами", — заключил Конашенков.

РИА Новости Минобороны России: штурмовики США в среду нанесли удары по Алеппо | РИА Новости


"ВАШИНГТОН, 11 фев — РИА Новости, Григорий Дубовицкий. Военные самолеты коалиции США и союзников по борьбе с группировкой "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ — ред.) не наносили в среду ударов по сирийскому городу Алеппо, следует из ежедневного пресс-релиза командования США на Ближнем Востоке и в Северной Африке (CENTCOM).

По сообщению американских военных, за минувшие сутки на территории Сирии был нанесен лишь один удар в районе населенного пункта Манбиж. По данным военных, еще 12 авиаударов коалиция нанесла в Ираке.

Ранее официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков заявил, что штурмовики США нанесли авиаудары в сирийском городе Алеппо, в которых затем обвинили Россию."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20160211/1372955222.html


Это были кондиционеры.

----------


## Djoker

> 


Что за ракета на 0:24?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Х-35 ракета

----------


## stream

На брифинге МО промелькнуло видео с Су-34, под которым были подвешены ракеты Х-35

Су-34 с Х-35!: naval_flanker

----------


## Ром

В рекламной брошюре корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" для Х-35УЭ заявлены следующие основные характеристики: 
максимальная дальность пуска - 260 км (против 130 км у обычной Х-35Э) 
диапазон высот пуска - 200 - 10000 м (у Х-35Э - 200 - 5000 м) 
диапазон скоростей пуска - 0,35 - 0,9 М (по сути, не изменился, было 0,32 - 0,9 М) 
максимальная дальность обнаружения и захвата цели - 50 км (было 20). 
стартовая масса - 550 кг (было 520). 
Кроме того, усовершенствована система наведения: к инерциальному и активному радиолокационному добавилось спутниковое, что, очевидно, дало возможность применения ракеты по наземным целям. 
Утверждается, что ракета может применяться с самолётов Су-32, Су-27СК, Су-30МК, Су-35, МиГ-29К (КУБ), МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-35, Ил-38SD, а также с вертолёта Ка-27 (!) Для применения с вертолёта ракета оснащается специальным ускорителем, разгоняющим её до маршевой скорости, который увеличивает массу ещё на 100 кг - до 650 кг.

----------


## lindr

> Что за ракета на 0:24?


1:05 куда интересней -)

----------


## Djoker

> 1:05 куда интересней -)


Да, всю неделю уже отмечаем...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## stream

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации 11 февраля 2016 года сообщило, что "за прошедшую неделю с 4 по 11 февраля самолеты российской авиагруппы в Сирийской Арабской Республике выполнили 510 боевых вылетов, в ходе которых нанесено поражение 1888 объектам террористов в провинциях АЛЕППО, ЛАТАКИЯ, ХАМА, ДЭЙР-ЭЗ-ЗОР, ДЕРЪА, ХОМС, ХАСЕКЕ и РАККА".

----------


## lithium

> 1:05 куда интересней -)


Вы про РВВ-АЕ?

----------


## lithium

> На брифинге МО промелькнуло видео с Су-34, под которым были подвешены ракеты Х-35


А может быть в видео вмонтировали   кадры не из Сирии? 
Цели для Х-35 должны быть радиоконтрасными. По ТЗ из наземных целей Х-35У должна поражать только самолеты на стоянке.

----------


## L39aero

Самолеты на стоянке 180 кг бч?самолет,легко поражаемый объект,да и не такой уж он рл контрастный когда в капонире стоит!

----------


## lithium

Поясняю.
Х-35(У) - противокорабельная ракета. В связи с этим она имеет АРГСН, обеспечивающую поиск надводных целей и маневрирование в фьордах, проникающую БЧ, снаряженную бризантно-фугасным составом ОЛА-30Т и защиту от обстрела корабельными МЗАК.  Работа по земле не является основным назначением данного изделия. Для этого есть Х-38. Но если возникла  необходимость работы по земле, то СУ Х-35У позволяет обстреливать цели, имеющим радиолокационную заметность. В документации такой целью назван самолет на  стоянке, (но не в укрытии!). О капонирах (и арочных сооружениях) речи не идет. F-15 в арочнике – зачетная цель для Х-38 с проникающим боевым снаряжением.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Самолеты на стоянке 180 кг бч?самолет,легко поражаемый объект


 Чтоб никто не смог подтвердить, что на этом месте был самолёт   :Redface:

----------


## OKA

"Саудовская Аравия перебросила войска и истребители на турецкую военную базу "Инджерлик"  13.02.2016 12:47:20

       Лондон. 13 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Саудовская Аравия отправила войска и истребители на военную базу "Инджерлик" в Турции в преддверии возможного наземного вторжения в Сирию, сообщает в субботу интернет-портал британского издания "Индепендент".
       Глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу в субботу утром подтвердил факт переброски саудовских войск и техники в Турцию, но не сообщил об их количестве.
       "Саудовская Аравия заявила о решимости бороться с "Исламским государством" (ИГ, террористическая организация, запрещенная в России), указав на готовность направить и самолеты, и войска. На каждой встрече коалиции, противостоящей ИГ, мы подчеркиваем необходимость всеобъемлющей стратегии, направленной на результат, в борьбе против ИГ. Если у нас будет такая стратегия, то Турция и Саудовская Аравия могут начать наземную операцию", - цитирует М.Чавушоглу турецкая газета "Йени шафак"."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=403144

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;131655]"Саудовская Аравия перебросила войска и истребители на турецкую военную базу "Инджерлик"  13.02.2016 12:47:20

И что же турки, не успели сбить?... Прямая агрессия.

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;131656]


> "Саудовская Аравия перебросила войска и истребители на турецкую военную базу "Инджерлик"  13.02.2016 12:47:20
> 
> И что же турки, не успели сбить?... Прямая агрессия.


Проявляют свою людоедскую сущность, под натовским прикрытием.

"Сказка ложь..." )) 



http://www.zvezda.org.ru/samolety-1-72/7250/


А вообще поджимают , находя новые предлоги : http://www.interfax.ru/world/494487

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Официальный представитель Государственного департамента США Джон Кирби заявил о том, что США не обязаны доказывать свои обвинения в адрес России.*

Выступая на пресс-конференции перед журналистами 1 февраля 2016 г., представитель Госдепартамента США рассказал о том, что для выдвижения обвинений не нужны доказательства.

В ответ на просьбу журналиста предоставить какие-либо фактические доказательства выдвинутых против России обвинений в нарушении воздушного пространства Турции Джон Кирби заявил о том, что «в обязанности США не входит предоставление доказательств действий России» и «это звучит очень комично».

Вдобавок к неудачной попытке отшутиться в ответ на серьезный вопрос Кирби продемонстрировал явное раздражение. В качестве ответа он вновь зачитал по бумажке выдвинутые обвинения, несколько комично заявив о том, что «это не обвинения, а факты».
Вопрос: После того как Турция заявила о том, что российский истребитель нарушил ее воздушное пространство на прошлой неделе, Пентагон подтвердил это заявление в субботу. Россия отрицает нарушение воздушного пространства Турции и требует доказательств. Предоставят ли США доказательства обвинения?

Дж. Кирби: Вы так хорошо задаете эти вопросы. Мне кажется, это очень комично. В обязанности США не входит предоставление доказательств того, что делает Россия. Мы не должны подтверждать за русских, что они делают.

Вопрос: Но Пентагон…

Дж. Кирби: Все, что я могу сказать…

Вопрос: …подтвердил это заявление, поэтому у военных должно быть что-то, на чем основаны…

Дж. Кирби: Все, что я могу сказать…

Вопрос: …подобные обвинения, правда?

Дж. Кирби: Продолжайте и закончите вопрос. Я отвечу, когда вы закончите. Хотите что-то добавить?

Вопрос: Извините, сэр.

Дж. Кирби: Мы знаем об этом инциденте, и мы можем подтвердить, что 29 января еще один российский военный самолет нарушил воздушное пространство Турции и НАТО. Как мы говорили в прошлый раз, США вместе с НАТО выражают солидарность Турции, и мы призываем Россию уважать воздушное пространство Турции и прекратить действия, которые увеличивают риски дальнейшей нестабильности в регионе. По нашему мнению, важно, чтобы россияне и турки провели обсуждение этой ситуации и приняли меры по предотвращению эскалации.

Вопрос: Россия отрицает, что нарушила воздушное пространство Турции, и просит предоставить доказательства. Предоставят ли США доказательства обвинений?

Дж. Кирби: Это… это не входит в наши обязанности. Мы не обязаны предоставлять доказательства русским за их нарушения. И это..

Вопрос: Но если…

Дж. Кирби: Секундочку!

Вопрос: Извините.

Дж. Кирби: В моем последнем комментарии я сказал о том, что мы хотим, чтобы русские и турки обсудили эту ситуацию и поделились необходимым объемом информации, с тем чтобы подобные инциденты больше не повторялись. Но, с нашей точки зрения, нет сомнений в том, что они вторглись в воздушное пространство Турции и поэтому в воздушное пространство НАТО. Абсолютно никаких сомнений.

Вопрос: Вы считает это нормальным – выдвигать обвинения и не предоставлять доказательств?

Дж. Кирби: Это не обвинения, это факт. Это просто факт. Да, сэр.

Вопрос: На чем основано ваше утверждение? Вы можете предоставить снимки нарушения, какие-либо другие доказательства, хотя бы что-нибудь?

Дж. Кирби: Я ответил на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Малый ракетный корабль «Зелёный Дол» проекта 21631 («Буян-М»), вооружённый комплексом «Калибр-НК», прошёл Босфор и идёт к Сирии.

----------


## Fencer

Память Героя России Олега Пешкова увековечили мемориальной плитой на его малой родине в Алтайском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Память Героя России Олега Пешкова увековечили мемориальной плитой на его малой родине в Алтайском крае : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Дело хорошее и нужное. почёт и светлая память. Посмотрите на саму плиту. На плите сверху  Ми-24 на фоне горного кряжа. За это кто то отвечал, кто то утверждал, кто то делал и сделал- как получится.....  Это что? Художнику дисигнеру без разницы Ми-24 и Су-24? Ладно, художник натура ранимая(он так видит) но кто проконтролировал это и вообще куда смотрели? Чин от ВКС слово сказал на фоне...

----------


## Panda-9

> Дело хорошее и нужное. почёт и светлая память. Посмотрите на саму плиту. На плите сверху  Ми-24 на фоне горного кряжа. За это кто то отвечал, кто то утверждал, кто то делал и сделал- как получится.....  Это что? Художнику дисигнеру без разницы Ми-24 и Су-24? Ладно, художник натура ранимая(он так видит) но кто проконтролировал это и вообще куда смотрели? Чин от ВКС слово сказал на фоне...


Это более ранний памятник, имя Пешкова туда добавили после погибших в Венгрии, Афганистане, Чечне. Теперь вот Сирия... И место еще оставлено... Присмотритесь внимательнее.

----------


## KURYER

Сирийский военторг:

----------


## SaVaGe10



----------


## Avia M

Интересно, патрулирование по принципу народной дружины?
И это в то время, когда Европа ожидает нападение"полчищ российских "бомберов"...

Четыре польских истребителя F-16 могут принять участие в патрулировании в Сирии, заявил в эфире польского радио глава Бюро национальной безопасности Польши Павел Солох.В патрулировании в Сирии могут принять участие четыре польских F-16 - AEX.RU

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Россия впервые разместила новейший самолёт Р и РТР в Сирии Ту-214Р (RF-64514):

 

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"Турция и Саудовская Аравия начали совместные учения ВВС 00:49, 16 февраля 2016

Турция и Саудовская Аравия начали совместные учения ВВС, сообщает Press TV. Как заявили турецкие военные, пятидневные учения начались в понедельник, 15 февраля. В них принимают участие шесть саудовских истребителей F-15.

Участники учений утверждают, что их цель — подготовка вооруженных сил в рамках сотрудничества между двумя странами. Они были спланированы заранее и проходят в центральном регионе Турции Конья.

Совместные учения начались на следующий день после того как саудовский военный представитель бригадный генерал Ахмед аль-Асири заявил, что Эр-Рияд направил военные самолеты на базу Инджирлик в южной части Турции. Он добавил, что этот шаг был осуществлен в рамках борьбы с «Исламским государством» на территории Сирии.

Асири ранее заявлял, что переброшенные в Турцию истребители ВВС Саудовской Аравии будут атаковать сирийский город Ракка, считающийся столицей ИГ, и его окрестности. сухопутного контингента там нет.

Анкара, анонсируя переброску на Инджирлик саудовской авиации, заявляла, что при наличии необходимой стратегии может начать с Эр-Риядом совместную наземную операцию против ИГ..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/02/16/exercises/



"АНКАРА, 16 фев — РИА Новости. МИД Турции вновь обвинил Россию в авиаударе по гражданским объектам, назвал это "военным преступлением" и заявил, что продолжение российских ударов неизбежно приведет к серьезным последствиям.

Международная организация "Врачи без границ" (MSF) в понедельник сообщила о разрушении больницы в сирийском Идлибе. Ее представители считают, что нападение на госпиталь было устроено войсками, лояльными президенту Сирии Башару Асаду. Премьер Турции Ахмет Давутоглу заявил, что в больницу попала российская ракета. Посол Сирии в Москве Рияд Хаддад заявил, что госпиталь в разрушен американскими ВВС. Советник президента США по нацбезопасности Сьюзан Райс сказала, что Белый дом осуждает бомбардировки госпиталей в Сирии, однако не готов точно сказать, кто именно стоит за этим.."

РИА Новости Анкара предостерегла Москву от новых авиаударов в Сирии | РИА Новости

----------


## Panda-9

> Россия впервые разместила новейший самолёт Р и РТР в Сирии Ту-214Р (RA-64514):
> 
>  
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Интересная петелька над Каспием. То ли пришлось немного подождать, пока Иран впустит, то ли сам задержался что-то интересное "посмотреть".

----------


## KURYER

> Интересная петелька над Каспием. То ли пришлось немного подождать, пока Иран впустит, то ли сам задержался что-то интересное "посмотреть".


Может эскорт ждал, чтобы зевак отгонять?

----------


## OKA

> Россия впервые разместила новейший самолёт Р и РТР в Сирии Ту-214Р (RA-64514)...


"Всевидящий в 20.27 UTC сел в Латакии. "



Про военную авиацию - Страница 65

"Российский самолет комплексной разведки Ту-214Р прилетел в Сирию. Об этом пишет блог The Aviationist со ссылкой на данные сканера Flightradar24.

Как сообщается в публикации, самолет Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RF-64514) взлетел с аэродрома Казанского производственного авиационного объединения, пересек с севера на юг Каспийское море, прошел над Ираном и центральным Ираком (южнее Багдада), после чего вошел в воздушное пространство Сирии и приземлился на аэродроме Хмеймим.

Данный борт — второй самолет этого типа, переданный Минобороны в начале 2015 года для завершения испытания комплекса бортовой аппаратуры. Первый самолет Ту-214Р впервые взлетел в 2009 году и также до сих пор задействован в программе испытаний спецаппаратуры.

Самолет комплексной радиотехнической и оптико-электронной разведки Ту-214Р разрабатывался с 2002 года в рамках ОКР «Фракция-4» для замены устаревающих самолетов Ил-20. Платформой для размещения аппаратуры был выбран лайнер Ту-214, созданный на базе Ту-204.

Самолет оснащен многочастотным радиотехническим комплексом МРК-411, включающим несколько РЛС и позволяющим вести работу как в активном, так и в пассивном режиме, а также перехватывать радиопереговоры. Кроме того, на борту Ту-214Р находится оптико-электронная система высокого разрешения, которая позволяет получать цифровые изображения участков земной поверхности в двух спектральных диапазонах — видимом и инфракрасном."

http://lenta.ru/news/2016/02/16/tu214r/

http://russianplanes.net/id177320

----------


## SaVaGe10

Для наглядности
Смею предполагать, что борт радотехразведки появился на театре для разЪяснения ху их по госпиталям ракетами шмаляет...

----------


## SaVaGe10

Немного о боевом задоре саудитских военных. Не Сирия пока. ТВД граница Йемена и Саудовской Аравии. Действующие лица: В тапочках  с АК чёрные, в форме и с G36  саудиты военные (были). Йеменцы их в упор пощёлкали. Вот думаю про наземную операцию В Сирии....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTAO-9MG3M

----------


## insider2017

*Возможные сценарии региональной войны в Сирии (сравнение потенциала ВВС и ПВО строн)*
Возможные сценарии региональной войны в Сирии

----------


## KURYER

> Для наглядности
> Смею предполагать, что борт радотехразведки появился на театре для разЪяснения ху их по госпиталям ракетами шмаляет...


Весь Интернет пестрит 64511, который в опытной эксплуатации, а между тем в Сирию прибыл имеющий RF-64514:

----------


## Ром

Россия готова к крупной заварушке в Сирии. Ридус
Прибытие в Сирию самолета Ту-214Р является сигналом о том, что там намечается большая заварушка.

----------


## OKA

> .. Вот думаю про наземную операцию В Сирии...


Удаляют ролики нафиг... И в блоге Ю.Лямина, и на других ресурсах. 

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/422905.html

Надоть архивировать вовремя)) 




> .., что там намечается большая заварушка.


А щас просто так, чайку попить заехали))

Война, знаете, ли... http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2078613@egNews

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

> 


С 10 по 16 февраля самолеты российской авиагруппы в Сирии выполнили 444 боевых вылета, в ходе которых нанесли точечные удары по 1593 объектам террористов : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## SaVaGe10

Куда стреляли Бородавочники. Статья из Whatdoesitmean.com, имеющий обыкновение ссылаться на инсайдерские источники информации в РФ, публикует 11 февраля данный материал под заголовком: US Launches Massive Retaliation Against Turkey For Killing 12 American Marines.

Потрясающий конфиденциальный доклад Минобороны,  циркулирующий сегодня в Кремле, подготовленный для Совета Безопасности, говорит, что Соединенные Штаты вчера просили ВКС силы Федерации выдать разрешение "боевого доступа" для полёта над сирийским городом Алеппо в военной зоне Левант и после того, как доступ был предоставлен, истребители-бомбардировщики ВВС США вошли в эту область и полностью уничтожили по меньшей мере 7 командных и диспетчерских центров, управлявшихся национальной разведывательной организацией Турции (MIT) ради поддержки (Турцией) террористов аль-Нусра Фронт, от которых  режим Обамы уже отвернулся.
14 января, продолжается в настоящем докладе, в свою очередь американцы подверглись удару в спину из-за предательства Турции, когда турецкий военный самолет сбит 2 вертолета морской пехоты США и при крушении погибли все 12 солдат на борту, которые совершали полёт, чтобы пополнить запасы их советников из сил специального назначения, помогавших курдским боевикам, сражающимся с террористами исламского государства, о чём мы ранее сообщали в нашей статье Turkish Downing Of US Marine Helicopters Killing 12 American Soldiers Stuns Russia (или на русском:  Турция сбила 2 вертолёта морской пехоты США, убив 12 американских военных).

Хотя режим Обамы скрыл от своих граждан преднамеренное убийство Турцией этих 12 героев морской пехоты США, отмечается в этом докладе, вчерашние события доказывают, что это не было забыто и возмездие началось, когда российское командование связалось с центром комбинированных операций центр ВВС США (US Combined Air Operations Center  (CAOC) на базе ВВС Аль-Убейд  в Катаре относительно намерений двух истребителей-бомбардировщиков ВВС США A-10 "Warthog", которые взлетели со своей авиабазы Инджирлик (IAB) в Турции и летали в режиме ожидания к северу от сирийской границы.
Ну  тд и тп...
Источник: США запускает массированное возмездие против Турции за убийство 12 американских морпехов / Blog by admin / NewsStreet - новости, переводика, комментарии

----------


## KURYER

One of the best photos by the Islamic State aircraft spotters so far: a RuAF Mi-24P firing a 9M114 Shturm ATGM:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Cу-35C на авб. "Хмеймим"

----------


## KURYER

Helicopter strike force in Syria: Mi-35M, Mi-24P, Mi-17:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Аш-Шайрат или Марж Рухаил?

----------


## OKA

"ООН, 17 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Турция может готовить террористов для переброски в Россию. Об этом говорится в письме, направленном в Совет Безопасности ООН постоянным представителем РФ при всемирной организации Виталием Чуркиным.

"Согласно имеющимся сведениям, представители ИГИЛ (ИГ, террористическая организация, запрещена в РФ) при содействии турецких спецслужб создали на территории г. Анталья разветвленную сеть вербовки лиц, прибывающих в Турцию из государств постсоветского пространства, для задействования в сирийском конфликте и возможной переброски в Россию", - говорится в документе, опубликованном на сайте документов ООН.

Постпред РФ поименно перечисляет состав группы вербовщиков, среди которых - выходцы из России и Азербайджана. "Руководит их деятельностью гражданин Российской Федерации Хайбуллов Руслан Растямович (другое имя Абдуль Барис, псевдоним "Учитель"), 01.04.1978 г.р., уроженец Республики Татарстан. Проживает вместе с семьей в г. Анталья. Имеет постоянный вид на жительство в Турции", - приводит подробную информацию Виталий Чуркин.

По его словам, процесс вербовки "происходит с ведома администрации изоляторов временного содержания" Антальи. "В случае согласия задержанного принять ислам и подключиться к террористической деятельности вербовщики обещают "договориться" с правоохранительными органами Турции и бесплатно предлагают услуги адвоката, гражданина Турецкой Республики Тосолара Тахира", - сообщил дипломат. По его словам, места временного содержания посещает и другой гражданин Турции, этнический чеченец Кехурсаев Султан.

Чуркин приводит данные о том, что только в сентябре 2014 года с территории Турции в Сирию через переход в населенном пункте Аликаила (Газиантеп) была переправлена группа боевиков ИГ "численностью более 1 тыс. человек, прибывших из стран Европы и Центральной Азии". При этом маршруты переправки боевиков проходят в непосредственной близости от турецко-сирийской границы через населенные пункты Антакья, Рейханлы, Топаз, Урфа, Хатай.

Помимо этого, с конца декабря прошлого года при содействии турецких спецслужб "организован воздушный канал переправки боевиков ИГИЛ из Сирии через Турцию в Йемен с использованием военно-транспортной авиации Турции", говорится в письме. "Альтернативным способом доставки боевиков", по словам Чуркина, является морской транспорт, направляемый в йеменский портовый город Аден."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Чуркин: Турция может готовить террористов для переброски в Россию



Весьма познавательно про Сирию, Турцию, Эрдогана и людоедов.




Как бы не пришлось тему "Турецкий кризис" заводить...


Ещё встретилось : http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051616866#comments

----------


## Fencer

Руслан Пухов "Полигон будущего. Российская воздушная кампания в Сирии: первые выводы" / "Россия в глобальной политике". Фонд исследований мировой политики

----------


## Fencer

> Руслан Пухов "Полигон будущего. Российская воздушная кампания в Сирии: первые выводы" / "Россия в глобальной политике". Фонд исследований мировой политики


Аналитическая «осетрина» второй свежести - ВПК.name

----------


## rrrocknrolla

Анисимов спел про Сирию.

----------


## lithium

https://twitter.com/novosyria/status/699662483313844226

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны РФ: Майкл Фэллон черпает фантазии о действиях ВКС РФ в сагах о хоббитах и Гарри Поттере*

Оригинал новости RT на русском: 
https://russian.rt.com/article/149368


В Минобороны России прокомментировали недавнее заявление министра обороны Великобритании Майкла Фэллона, в котором он потребовал от России прекратить «обстрелы невинных граждан в мечетях, продуктовых магазинах и свои попытки терроризировать местное население на севере Сирии». 


«На фоне активизировавшихся в последнее время попыток официального Лондона обвинить Россию во всех грехах мира, высказывания главы британского Минобороны Майкла Фэллона как-то незаслуженно остались вне фокуса мировых СМИ, – отметил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков. – В своём недавнем интервью одному из ведущих американских информационных агентств он безапелляционно потребовал от России прекратить «обстрелы невинных граждан в мечетях, продуктовых магазинах, а также свои попытки терроризировать местное население на севере Сирии».

Конашенков отметил, что когда детали об «обстрелах» в сирийских городах ежедневно выдаёт лондонская «Обсерватория прав человека в Сирии», это не вызывает большого удивления.

«В конце концов, и «Алиса в стране чудес» и сага о злоключениях хоббитов с кольцом и даже Гарри Поттер, не случайно родились именно на берегах Туманного Альбиона. Но когда голословные перлы «обсерваториев» вдруг с каменным лицом начинает излагать королевский министр обороны, трудно отделаться от подозрений в чьём-то плагиате», – подчеркнули в Минобороны РФ.

«Правда, непонятно: это британское Минобороны всё время так правдоподобно пишет «сводки» о якобы обстрелах в Сирии «мечетей» и «продуктовых магазинов» для «Обсерватории»? Или сама «Обсерватория» и есть тот автор и единственный источник информации о ходе российской операции в Сирии для британского минобороны? И пока это не известно, премьеру Майкла Фэллона в ряду остальных лондонских «борцов» за гуманизм и дело мира из-за спины «Джибгат-ан-Нусры» и «ИГИЛа» следует считать провальной», – заключил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ.

----------


## Panda-9

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: турецкие военные роют траншеи на сирийской территории в 200 м от границы

----------


## KURYER

> Аш-Шайрат или Марж Рухаил?


Без геолокации фотографировать же нельзя  :Smile:

----------


## ZHeN

симпатичный аэродром, кстати
с укрытиями
и не будут все на пятачке стоять, как в хмеймиме, в 50км от границы ... одним залпом РСЗО не накроешь тут

----------


## OKA

"ПАРИЖ, 18 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Батырев/. Франция в ближайшее увеличит группу своих истребителей, размещенных на авиабазах в Иордании и Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах для выполнения боевых задач в Сирии и Ираке. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель главного штаба французской армии Жиль Жарон.

По его словам, это будет сделано для того, чтобы компенсировать в перспективе потери боевого потенциала ВВС Франции в регионе, которые неизбежно будут сопровождать планируемый в марте уход из Персидского залива авианосца "Шарль де Голль". "Чтобы сохранить существенные военные возможности на длительный срок, мы усиливаем численность самолетов, поскольку в определенный момент авианосец должен будет покинуть этот район", - отметил Жарон.

Он уточнил, что два самолета Mirage 2000, находившиеся на французской авиабазе в столице Нигера Ниамее, были переброшены в Иорданию уже в четверг. Другие пополнения французских ВВС на базах в Иордании и ОАЭ ожидаются "в ближайшие дни и недели", добавил он.

При этом представитель главного штаба французской армии отметил, что Париж не будет полностью замещать все самолеты, которые покинут зону конфликта вместе с авианосцем "Шарль де Голль". "Мы не будем восполнять все численно. Усиление будет направлено в зависимости от потребностей коалиции, чтобы можно было продолжать выполнять поставленные задачи", - пояснил Жарон.

К участию в операции против террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) флагман ВМС Франции был привлечен в начале ноября. Первоначально корабль дислоцировался в Восточном Средиземноморье, откуда поддерживал удары ВВС страны по позициям исламистов на сирийской территории. Позднее он был переведен в Персидский залив.

"Шарль де Голль" несет авиагруппу в составе 40 самолетов, в том числе 12 многоцелевых палубных истребителей Rafale M и 8 палубных штурмовиков Super-Etendard. Его использование в районе действия ИГ позволило Франции почти втрое усилить возможности своей воздушной группировки. До его прибытия в зону боевых действий французское присутствие в небе над Ираком и Сирией обеспечивали шесть самолетов "Рафаль", размещенных на авиабазе Аз-Зафра в ОАЭ, а также шесть истребителей "Мираж-2000", совершающих вылеты с аэродрома Принц Хасан в Иордании."

Подробнее на ТАСС: ТАСС: Международная панорама - Франция увеличит число самолетов в Иордании и ОАЭ для вылетов в Сирию и Ирак

----------


## Let_nab

*СМИ сообщили о гибели 22 пилотов ВВС Турции при теракте в Анкаре*

Ссылка 
- https://lenta.ru/news/2016/02/19/turkeypilots/
- Среди жертв теракта в Анкаре оказались 22 пилота ВВС Турции | РЕН ТВ

Из 28 человек, погибших при теракте в Анкаре 17 февраля, 22 были пилотами ВВС Турции. Об этом сообщает азербайджанское информагентство АПА со ссылкой на турецкий телеканал Ülkе TV.

Телеканал потребовал объявить в Турции траур в связи с гибелью пилотов. Официально эта информация не подтверждена.

17 февраля в центре Анкары, недалеко от штаб-квартиры вооруженных сил, парламента и правительственных зданий, произошел взрыв. В результате 28 человек погибли (26 из них — военнослужащие), 61 человек получил ранения. Подрыв заминированного автомобиля был произведен на перекрестке в тот момент, когда на красный сигнал светофора остановился транспорт, перевозящий военный персонал Генштаба Турции. В рамках расследования теракта были задержаны девять человек.

Премьер-министр Турции Ахмет Давутоглу возложил ответственность за атаку на силы самообороны, связанные с сирийской курдской Партией демократического союза (PYD). Турция считает PYD подразделением РПК. В тот же день ВВС Турции нанесли удары по позициям курдов в Ираке. PYD роль в организации взрывов в турецкой столице отвергла.

В Госдепартаменте США отказались называть курдов террористами. Советник президента США по национальной безопасности Бен Родс заявил, что Вашингтон до сих пор не определил организатора взрыва в Анкаре. При этом он добавил, что США «ясно дали понять» Турции, что считают важными союзнические отношения с сирийскими курдами перед лицом угрозы со стороны запрещенной в РФ группировки «Исламское государство».

Курды — одна из сторон сирийского конфликта, которая сражается с ИГ и хочет создать независимую страну на севере Сирии и Ирака. В то же время РПК борется за национальную автономию своего народа на территории Турецкой республики.

ИМХО. Я конечно объективно сомневаюсь, что все 22 были лётчиками, скорее авиаторами..., хотя всё может быть - вызвали на брифинг определённый состав лётных частей... Официально турки засекретили инфу об этом теракте, так как погибли военные.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> СМИ сообщили о гибели


Курды опубликовали видео.

----------


## ZHeN

> Курды опубликовали видео.


это не в центре анкары, где пилоты погибли
это в районе диярбакыра, там всего 6 человек погибло

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

И то правда... Анкара, видео с камеры наблюдения.

----------


## Djoker

Один Ми-35М вроде бы с "Витебском":

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Начались первые полёты Ту-214Р. Идлиб.



> Alleged spyplane flying over Idlib today before Russian airstrikes began (according to rebel media). Tu-214R?






ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия, 2016 г.

----------


## andrew_78

Возвращаясь к теме:
Сирийский кризис
Наши славные соседи ведут-ведут кропотливую работу, заботливо рисуют красивые инфографики:
https://informnapalm.org/17565-pilot-su-25sm-76/
https://informnapalm.org/15154-960-shap/
https://informnapalm.org/20122-tribunal/
Подавляющее большинство их «идентификаций», конечно, полная ересь, но все равно неприятно. «Попалась» в основном молодежь, имевшая аккаунты в соц.сетях, но на войне их нет. Либо перевелись на другие типы, либо просто не имеют соответствующего класса и допуска к ведению к БД. Настоящие зубры, отлично делающие свою работу в САР, остались за кадром. Конечно, «волонтерам», позиционирующим себя спецами-офицерами (но пишущие, как журналажники), этим нашим «простачкам» до таких и до многих других вещей мозгами своими не допереть.
Информации о войне и группировке ВКС достаточно, но ведь ее нужно еще систематизировать. И в этом плане им, к сожалению, услужливо помогают участники данного форума: Djokerы, Арканы и прочие Азохеи, составляя готовые реестры со всеми регистрационно-локационными привязками. Ну зудит у них в одном месте тщеславие «поделиться» на пространствах сети со всем миром, не достаточно им скромных аккуратных таблиц в своих личных компах. Блоггеры туда же. Да, Mr. Anderson уже удалил репортажи, но как говорится, кэш остался. Вы определитесь, господа, на чьей вы стороне?

----------


## OKA

> ...Наши славные соседи ведут-ведут кропотливую работу, заботливо рисуют красивые инфографики...


А вы не думали, что эти "соседи" работают "на опережение" ? Чтобы подставить под удар любых лётчиков (да и вообще любого в.с. ВС РФ), как потенциально представляющих  угрозу натовцам, бандеровцам и пр.людоедам. Это тоже один из аспектов инфовойны-переход на личности. Обычное дело. При чём здесь блоггеры, или кто-либо ещё, которые пользуются открытыми источниками? Не нравится- есть структуры, которые по долгу службы отслеживают специфические и не очень ресурсы. Если что-то было б "не так" давно бы обозначились в жизни "блоггеров")) Уж "Эрфорс" то мониторят в обязаловку , наверное с момента создания ресурса))) 
С наступающим причастных!

----------


## Panda-9

> Информации о войне и группировке ВКС достаточно, но ведь ее нужно еще систематизировать. И в этом плане им, к сожалению, услужливо помогают участники данного форума: Djokerы, Арканы и прочие Азохеи, составляя готовые реестры со всеми регистрационно-локационными привязками. .... Вы определитесь, господа, на чьей вы стороне?


Полностью согласен с общим посылом - быть осторожнее. Но, признаться, за последние два-три месяца не встречал в этой ветке никакой потенциально нежелательной систематизации от наших форумчан, тем более упомянутых, по сирийской ситуации и действиям наших ВВС/ВКС. Может, я что-то пропустил, допускаю. Однако как системы такого точно нет. Поэтому предлагаю так: всем всякий раз думать о том, как может повредить та или иная информация и воздерживаться от ее публикации при возникновении даже сомнений. Ну и каждый случай такого лишнего, если вдруг возникнет, - сразу ликвидировать администраторам (любой может пожаловаться на любое сообщение админу и по мотивам режима тоже).

----------


## insider2017

RUSI: Влияние потенциала ВВС Саудовской Аравии на войну в Сирии

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-25, Сирия, 2016 г.

----------


## lindr

Очень интересно, заметьте борта 242*-243* поставлялись как  МиГ-25П,а  31** это МиГ-25ПД, интересно их МиГ-25П дорабатывались в ПДС? 

Украинцы реквизировали 5 Миг-25П иди ПД Сирийских ВВС с ремзавода в 1992, что там делалось на том ремзаводе?

----------


## Migarius

> МиГ-25, Сирия, 2016 г.


Спасибо, товарищ ИнженерЪ. Фото сирийских 25-х не часто увидишь. 
Борт №2427 - МиГ-25ПДС №84055986 (выпуск 1979 г.)
Борт №3108 - МиГ-25ПД №84015037 (выпуск 1984 г.)
Борт №2701 - МиГ-25РБ №02020674 (выпуск 1981 г.)

----------


## lindr

> Борт №2427 - МиГ-25ПДС №84055986 (выпуск 1979 г.)


Спасибо Мигариус и Тов. ИнженерЪ, наконец-то какая ясность относительно ПДС.

----------


## APKAH

> Информации о войне и группировке ВКС достаточно, но ведь ее нужно еще систематизировать. И в этом плане им, к сожалению, услужливо помогают участники данного форума: Djokerы, Арканы и прочие Азохеи, составляя готовые реестры со всеми регистрационно-локационными привязками. Ну зудит у них в одном месте тщеславие «поделиться» на пространствах сети со всем миром, не достаточно им скромных аккуратных таблиц в своих личных компах. Блоггеры туда же. Да, Mr. Anderson уже удалил репортажи, но как говорится, кэш остался. Вы определитесь, господа, на чьей вы стороне?


Я прекрасно помню что мои реестры вам никогда не нравились, о чём вы неоднократно высказывались и я даже предполагаю почему. Далее, как информация из моих реестров (бортовые/заводские/регистрационные номера) помогает деятелям из informnapalm.org? По многочисленным качественным видеорепортажам приглашённых на авиабазу журналистов, номера четырёх Су-30СМ не смог бы определить лишь ребёнок. Более того, с прибытием новой техники (Су-35С) специально созываются дни открытых дверей для иностранных журналистов с детальным показом авиатехники, что снимать нельзя - оговаривается заранее. Какие номера самолётов МО не хочет "светить" - перенумеровывают прямо на базе, о чём говорилось и на этой ветке. Если ту или иную информацию выложенную на ветке я посчитаю вредной или которая может кому-либо навредить, в реестры для общего пользования не вносится.

Далее, о реестре Су-25СМ Jokera. Шутка ли или уже забыли, но ведь в создании реестра Джокеру вы же ему сами и помогали?! А теперь же в создании этого реестра и обвиняете...У меня сейчас нет времени "шерстить" всю ветку о Су-25 за которой я слежу...ну например здесь или здесь...а вот здесь вы "тщеславно" делитесь что обладаете документами ДСП (для служебного пользования) и так далее и в таком же духе вниз по ветке...Как то нехорошо получается, что вы тогда не задумывались, что вашей информацией может воспользоваться враг...




> Ну зудит у них в одном месте тщеславие «поделиться» на пространствах сети со всем миром


К тому же вы являетесь соавтором книги о Су-25, с которой я ознакомился не так давно, которая по сути и является кладезем серийных, заводских и бортовых номеров Су-25, по которой совместно с фотографиями РП можно изготавливать подробнейшие реестры о Су-25. Так что же это получается, что и у вас зудит в одном месте, правда лишь что делиться информацией вы предпочитаете не "за бесплатно"...Так что не "катите бочку" на других людей причастных к исследованиям того или иного типа самолёта, тогда никто и не станет по такому же критерию оценивать ваши труды.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ещё одно фото пропустил...

Ссылка на первоисточник.

----------


## lindr

> Борт №2701 - МиГ-25РБ №02020674 (выпуск 1981 г.)


а не подскажете какой бортовой у 02020679 ? Если заводской записан верно.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-22М4? ВВС Сирии, 2016 г.

----------


## Djoker

> Су-22М4? ВВС Сирии, 2016 г.


Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## Антон Цюпка

А что это под него вешают? РБК какие-то?

----------


## KURYER

МиГ-25 Ливийских ВВС:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

> А что это под него вешают? РБК какие-то?


не похоже. Больше на ОДАБ похожа

----------


## lithium

> не похоже. Больше на ОДАБ похожа


Это ОДАБ-500ПМВ

----------


## Migarius

> а не подскажете какой бортовой у 02020679 ? Если заводской записан верно.


Судя по всему в данном номере ошибочно четвёрку записали девяткой, так как машины с номером 02020679 по моему разумению не существовало вообще.

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-25 Ливийских ВВС:


не Ливийских ВВС а ВВС "Рассвета Ливии"

----------


## Fencer

> МиГ-25 Ливийских ВВС:
> 
> Вложение 69739
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Точне МиГ-25ПУ

----------


## Migarius

> Сообщение от KURYER
> 
> 
> МиГ-25 Ливийских ВВС:
> 
> Вложение 69739
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК
> 
> ...


Ещё точнее: МиГ-25ПУ №22028208 (выпуск 1980 г.) :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Кабина *Су-24М*, авб. Хмеймим, Сирия, февр. 2016 г.
Видимо, бывший б/н 04.
 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dd5_1456174413

Предупреждение укротроллям - за каждый высер - бан на месяц, при рецидиве -пожизненно.

----------


## Fencer

Захарова посвятила погибшим летчикам Су-24 стихотворение

----------


## Fencer

«Я не Шарли, я – Су-24»: к 23 февраля в РФ запел сбитый турецкими ВВС бомбардировщик - Общество на Joinfo.ua

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 24 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ВКС РФ не наносят авиаудары по группировкам, обратившимся в Координационный центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии, сообщил журналистам в среду официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Интенсивность ударов российских самолетов заметно снизилась. Прежде всего, это коснулось тех районов Арабской Сирийской республики, где уже поступили и продолжают поступать обращения от местных властей и представителей вооруженных группировок о желании прекратить огонь и начать переговоры о примирении. Никаких ударов российской авиацией там не наносится", - сказал И.Конашенков на брифинге в Москве.

Он подчеркнул, что заключенное российско-американское соглашение о прекращении боевых действий не распространяется на боевиков ИГИЛ, Джабхат-ан-Нусра (запрещены в РФ) и других, признанных СБ ООН террористическими. "Поэтому самолеты российской авиационной группы продолжают нанесение авиаударов по объектам этих группировок международных террористов в прежнем режиме", - сказал И.Конашенков

----------


## stream

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиабаза Хмеймим: будни российских военных в Сирии

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Шайрат, ВВС Сирии, 2016 г.:

----------


## Muller

> Шайрат, ВВС Сирии, 2016 г.:


какие-то необычные БВП у Су-22М4. Местная модернизация?

----------


## Pilot

Турция в пятницу примет саудовские истребители-бомбардировщики



Стамбул. 25 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Боевые самолеты ВВС Саудовской Аравии прибудут на турецкую военную базу Инджирлик в пятницу, 26 февраля, сообщили в четверг турецкие СМИ со ссылкой на официальных лиц страны.

По их данным, передовая группа саудовских военных уже прибыла 25 февраля в Инджирлик.

Четыре саудовских истребителя-бомбардировщика F-15E "Страйк Игл" будут находиться на турецкой военной базе для участия в воздушной операции возглавляемой США коалиции против террористической группировки ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) в Сирии.

В Инджирлике уже базируются боевые самолеты США, Великобритании, Германии и Катара, отмечает газета "Хюрриет".

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

Су-22 красавчег-трудяга...., хорошо наварены самопальные бомбы...

----------


## vasil

> 


Что верно, то верно....научились бородатые за три месяца прятаться от ВКС РФ: проморгали то Ханасер, и дроны не помогли, и спутники.  Эх, рано забыли С-25 (О, ОФ, ОФН).
Они отлично на Су-17 всех модификаций "ложатся". Косовица "газонов" была бы обеспечена с "высоким качеством"...

----------


## lindr

> какие-то необычные БВП у Су-22М4. Местная модернизация?


Да, местная продукция, счетверенка КДС-23, ставилась на МиГ и Су, В Израиле на МиГ-23 23-22Б хорошо можно рассмотреть.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Французские "Газели" ВВС Сирии, 2016 г.:

----------


## KURYER

Боеприпасы "Града" ИГ. Страна происхождения-Болгария.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

БПЛА "Форпост", Сирия, 2016 г.:

----------


## insider2017

Идлеб разведывательный полет российского самолета разведчика Ту-214Р в сторону Алеппо

https://youtu.be/93QA-dmp21g



север Хомса, Ту-214Р в сопровождении истребителей

https://youtu.be/6CuLnr0nFpU
https://youtu.be/vHjinlyS_jw

----------


## ZHeN

есть ПГО или нет ?

----------


## Pilot

судя по маневрированию, там есть Су-30, ибо они часто снимают в полете.

----------


## Djoker

Подкрепление?

----------


## Djoker

Странно как-то...  :Confused:

----------


## stream

Странно как-то...  :Confused: 

Су-34 в полной красе!))

----------


## Pilot

может наоборот, выводят часть? или замена матчасти?

----------


## stream

Полный форсаж))

----------


## lithium

> или замена матчасти?


Логично предоположить, что это ротация.

----------


## KURYER

> Логично предоположить, что это ротация.


Всё, кранты ветке...

----------


## TapAc

> Всё, кранты ветке...


Аха-ха-ха  :Wink:

----------


## Djoker

> Странно как-то... 
> 
> Су-34 в полной красе!))


Никогда по этого не видел, чтобы с одним контейнером РЭБ летали.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Никогда по этого не видел, чтобы с одним контейнером РЭБ летали.


Интересно, а в такой конфигурации средства РЭБ Су-34 работоспособны?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

Дожди в Сирии

----------


## KURYER

И не только дожди...
 

 

И.Кобзон и В.Терешкова посетили Хмеймим:
 


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## vasil

> И не только дожди...
>  
> 
>  
> 
> И.Кобзон и В.Терешкова посетили Хмеймим:
>  
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Мужественные люди... А в Афган в своё время тоже мало кто ездил, да и в Чечню...

----------


## Йиржи

> Мужественные люди... А в Афган в своё время тоже мало кто ездил, да и в Чечню...


Привет.

В Афган ездили - Левченко, Леонтьев...где то и их фота у меня  из Афганистана есть.

Тут актрису Ирину Aлферову нашел. :)

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/02/28/syriansky/

----------


## vasil

> Познавательно : 
> 
> https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/02/28/syriansky/


более чем, трудяги и герои...

----------


## KURYER

29 февраля 2016 г. Ту-214Р RF-64514 вернулся в Казань после выполнения задач в Сирии.

ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

> Никогда по этого не видел, чтобы с одним контейнером РЭБ летали.


всё на месте

----------


## FlankeRMan69

это и не контейнер похоже

----------


## Антоха

Кто-то, что-то слышал об этом?:

...известно, что в* Сирию не так давно переброшено 6 лёгких истребителей МиГ‑29СМТ*. Эти машины превосходят турецкие F-16C (хотя и не так, как Су-30СМ и особенно Су-35С). Они хорошо оснащены для поражения наземных целей. Где они базируются – пока не известно. Вероятно, увеличилось и число истребителей Су-30СМ. Наращивается парк ударных вертолётов.

Что ждёт Турцию в случае нападения на Сирию - Аргументы Недели

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня, 3 марта, ВВС Сирии нанесли удар по базе террористической группировки ДАИШ («Исламское государство», ИГИЛ, ИГ, запрещена в РФ — прим. EADaily) в городе Бу-Кемаль, расположенном на границе с Ираком. В результате был уничтожен штаб боевиков, среди погибших оказался один из главарей Мадлюлла ар-Рабиа, сообщил ливанский телеканал Al-Manar.

Одновременно отряды «Демократических сил Сирии» (ДСС), костяк которых составляют курдские ополченцы, начали операцию по освобождению от боевиков-исламистов районов в северо-восточной провинции Хасаке. Наступление идет на населенные пункты Имм Мидфаа и Зейн-эль-Бурдж (к востоку от местности Джебель Абдельазиз), где расположены лагеря террористов. Также идет зачистка окраин города Тель-Абьяд, куда через турецкую границу проникли формирования ДАИШ.

На этом фоне между самими исламистами возникают конфликты, быстро перерастающие в прямые боестолкновения. Так, в лагере беженцев Ярмук на юге Дамаска накануне произошли перестрелки между сторонниками ДАИШ и «Джебхат ан-Нусры». Обе стороны пытаются удержать контроль над лагерем и несут потери. В окрестностях города Эль-Кунейтра произошел взрыв, в результате которого погибли 20 боевиков во главе с командиром «Повстанческого фронта Сирии» Абу Хамзой ан-Нуэйми. Эта оппозиционная группировка согласилась на перемирие с правительственными войсками и находится в конфронтации с ДАИШ."

Подробнее: https://eadaily.com/news/2016/03/03/...in-iz-glavarey



Фото видимо 2015г.

Syrian Jets Pound ISIS Leaders' Meeting in Raqqa

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ce-deir-ezzor/ | Al-Masdar News


"МОСКВА, 3 мар — РИА Новости. США доставили в Иорданию восемь ударных вертолетов Black Hawk ("Черный ястреб") для поддержки королевства в борьбе с боевиками террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ), сообщает агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс.

Посол США в Иордании Алис Уэллс (Alice Wells) заявила, что отправка вертолетов произошла в рамках американской военной поддержки Иордании, которая также включает в себя оружие и разведывательную аппаратуру.

"Когда вы используете эти воздушные судна в борьбе против ИГ, пожалуйста, знайте, что это честь для нас работать с вами", — заявила Уэллс.

Иордания входит в состав международной коалиции во главе с США против ИГ.

ИГ является на сегодняшний день одной из главных угроз мировой безопасности. За три года террористам удалось захватить значительные территории Ирака и Сирии. Кроме того, они пытаются распространить свое влияние в странах Северной Африки, в частности, в Ливии.

По разным оценкам, контролируемая ИГ территория достигает до 90 тысяч квадратных километров. Данные о численности экстремистской организации тоже варьируются — от 50 до 200 тысяч боевиков."

РИА Новости : США доставили в Иорданию восемь вертолетов "Черный ястреб" | РИА Новости

----------


## Let_nab

*РОССИЯ УКАЗАЛА НА СВОЕ ПРАВО БОМБИТЬ ПОДРАЗДЕЛЕНИЯ ИЗ ТУРЦИИ*

В российский центр по примирению враждующих сторон поступила информация о том, что вооружённые подразделения, прибывшие из Турции, напали на Этт-Телль-эль-Абьяд при поддержке крупнокалиберной артиллерии.

Россия указала на свое право бомбить подразделения из Турции

Первый заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по обороне Сергей Жигарев в интервью радиостанции «Говорит Москва» подчеркнул, что, согласно положению о перемирии, «любые боевики, которые в этот момент продолжают вести боевые действия, не входят в зону мирного неба».

«Поэтому, безусловно, и российская авиация, и авиация союзников имеет право вести по ним прицельный огонь. Во-вторых, это лишний раз подтверждает тезис России о том, что с территории Турции не территорию Сирии всегда приходили боевики, оружие, боеприпасы. В обратную сторону шли раненые, нефтепродукты», — отметил С.Жигарев.

По его словам, «если не перекрыть границу между Сирией и Турцией, то эти все банды, которые дестабилизируют ситуацию, будут бесконечно долго получать подпитку живой силой и техникой со стороны Турции».

Напомним, с 27 февраля в Сирии в соответствии с резолюцией Совета Безопасности ООН действует режим прекращения огня.

РОССИЯ УКАЗАЛА НА СВОЕ ПРАВО БОМБИТЬ ПОДРАЗДЕЛЕНИЯ ИЗ ТУРЦИИ | СВЕЖИЕ НОВОСТИ

----------


## OKA

" Саудовская Аравия заявила о переходе в Сирии к "плану Б" без Асада

Министр иностранных дел Саудовской Адель аль-Джубейр заявил , что в Сирии необходимо создать переходное правительство и осуществить передачу власти этому органу от Башара Асада, сообщает Рейтер.

Саудовский министр обвинил авиацию России и правительства Асада в срыве перемирия. По его словам этот вопрос будет обсуждаться международным сообществом. На повестке стоит "план Б" сирийского урегулирования, добавил глава саудовского МИДа.

"В Сирии нет места для Башара", - подчеркнул аль-Джубейр.

Аль-Джубейр также подтвердил готовность Эр-Рияда направить свои войска для участия в наземной операции в Сирии, "если международная коалиция примет такое решение".

Ряд командиров и офицеров высшего состава армии Саудовской Аравии в письме престолонаследнику королевства предупредили, что армия Саудовской Аравии не способна совершить наземное вторжение в Сирию.

Согласно тексту послания, старшее руководство саудовской армии, предупредив, что отправка сухопутных войск в Сирию поставит под удар национальную безопасность Саудовской Аравии и повлечет за собой негативные последствия, призвали лучше изучить данное решение.

В данном письме говорится, что операции королевства в Йемене потерпели поражение из-за халатности со стороны сухопутных войск Саудовской Аравии, которые не справились с поставленной перед ними задачей.

Данное письмо подписали 10 старших командиров армии Саудовской Аравии в звании бригадных генералов и дивизионных генералов.
Саудовские источники и информационные порталы ранее сообщали о разногласиях среди саудовцев по поводу продолжения агрессии на Йемен и наземного вторжения в Сирию.

Глава МИД Сирии Валид аль-Муаллим накануне предупредил, что любого кто вознамерится совершить агрессию на Сирию ждет сокрушительный удар."

Саудовская Аравия заявила о переходе в Сирии к "плану Б" без Асада: etoonda



"Армия САР готовит для боевиков «Джебхат ан-нусры» три котла в Аль-Гуте

Правительственные войска при поддержке добровольческих подразделений вбивают три больших клина между позициями террористов.

Режим прекращения огня в Сирии не распространяется на террористические организации ИГИЛ*, «Джебхат ан-нусра» и другие группировки, взаимодействующие с экстремистами. Правительственные войска шаг за шагом зачищают от бандформирований пригороды Дамаска. Съёмочная группа LifeNews провела ночь на фронтовой линии в районе Аль-Гута, где сирийская армия готовит для боевиков сразу три котла.

Один из командиров штурмовой группы, которая представляет добровольческий батальон «Щит родины», провёл нашего специального корреспондента к передовой. Он рассказал о подробностях операции и о том, как бойцам удалось занять позиции, которые ещё накануне принадлежали боевикам «Джебхат ан-нусры» и другим террористическим организациям.

— Вот техникум, но мы ударили со стороны заброшенного здания старого телеканала, заняли сначала позиции там, мы сейчас пройдём по маршруту нашей штурмовой группы, и я объясню поэтапно, как мы продвигались дальше, — рассказал командир штурмовой группы Али.

Боевики попытались осуществить следующую тактическую задачу: свои позиции вокруг они практически полностью затопили, однако бойцы правительственных войск пошли на штурм по воде.

— У террористов был план затопить всё водой вокруг здания, оставляя всего один сухой подход к нему, пытались огнем вынудить нас пройти именно там, — вспоминает Али. — Но, когда мы дошли сюда, мы решили штурмовать первым делом сами позиции боевиков, то есть пошли в лобовую атаку на них, а тем временем другая группа прошла по затопленному участку и ворвалась в здание с той стороны, откуда террористы ждали их меньше всего.

В районе Аль-Гута правительственные войска вместе с добровольческими подразделениями вбивают три клина между позициями террористов: с севера на юг, с юга на север в районе Млехи и с востока на запад из района Наш-Шабия.

Северный и южный клинья друг с другом ещё не встретились. А вот клин, который вбивается с востока на запад, сейчас вполне может замкнуть эту схему и выйти на южный и северный. Таким образом, террористы фактически попадают в три котла. Помимо этого от каждого из клиньев отходят небольшие ответвления в разные стороны, что позволяет создавать локальные котлы.

Находясь в окружении, боевики различных группировок начинают выяснить отношения, поводом для этого служит распределение ресурсов и другие насущные проблемы. Накал в рядах террористов только на руку сирийской армии, которая планомерно прорубает себе путь к населённому пункту Зибдин (он расположен в полутора километрах от Аль-Гуты). Именно там окончательно захлопнутся все котлы."

Армия САР готовит для боевиков «Джебхат ан-нусры» три котла в Аль-Гуте - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

"ХМЕЙМИМ /Сирия/, 3 марта. /ТАСС/. Перебои в подаче электроэнергии на территории Сирии не оказали влияния на работу авиабазы Хмеймим, где базируется российская авиагруппа. Об этом сообщил журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков.

"На авиабазе Хмеймим, расположенной в сирийской Латакии, имеется достаточное количество электрогенераторов, необходимых для поддержания бесперебойной работы аэродрома, а также всех технических и авиационных служб", - сказал он. По его словам, в настоящее время все службы работают в штатном режиме.

Ранее в четверг стало известно о прекращении энергоснабжения во всех провинциях Сирии. Позже агентство САНА сообщило, что подача электричества "возобновлена в большинстве сирийских провинций". "

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ: проблемы с электричеством в Сирии не повлияли на работу авиабазы Хмеймим


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны РФ: проблемы с электричеством в Сирии не повлияли на работу авиабазы Хмеймим



По внешним и внутренним "спонсорам " конфликта толковые пояснения В ролике  с 1:12:00    -  последние минуты передачи. По наводке 

Не передача, а феерия!!! - Склерозник

----------


## Avia M

Процесс пошёл, по алфавиту... Куда приведёт? Сократить бы кол-во "игроков"...

----------


## OKA

> Процесс пошёл, по алфавиту... Куда приведёт? Сократить бы кол-во "игроков"...


Ну с Эрдоганом и этим принцем саудовским(который МИД) более-менее проясняется- они закусили удила и в сторону сворачивать не хотят или уже не могут. Забугорная сирийская "оппозиция" тоже.

Эдак Эрдоган до "федерализации" своей незалежной допрыгается))

----------


## SaVaGe10

Ёмко и доходчиво на интерлингве. Все понимают. Вот это перемирие-по военным палить не могут, хоть по синим броникам и камерам пошмалять. Команды 18+

----------


## Djoker

> Вроде как инфа, что свежак - курды сбили турецкий вертолёт...


2013-й год:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLZa8pmB0m0

----------


## Torero

Кроме этих сообщений, никаких подтверждений больше не было, так что сам факт падения вертолета под вопрсом

----------


## andrew_78

> А вы не думали, что эти "соседи" работают "на опережение" ? Чтобы подставить под удар любых лётчиков… Это тоже один из аспектов инфовойны-переход на личности. Обычное дело.


Именно так. Тут больше истерии. По их логике выходит, что любой постоявший в кадре около самолета, замеченного в САР, сам является участником БД. Насмешили. А вот то, что лезут в частную жизнь через соц. сети (не важно был - не был) – это действительно неприятно.



> При чём здесь блоггеры, или кто-либо ещё, которые пользуются открытыми источниками?


Сейчас любой, кому вчера в деревню подвели интернет, и имеет соц. страницу с 1,5 подписчиками позиционируется как «малые СМИ», получает допуск на съемки и тычет там камерой куда надо и, как оказалось, куда нет. Ну вот, хотя бы, репортаж с того же места, сделанный в то же время и подготовленный для публикации в сети:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/repor...-ahtarsk-2015/
Хоть одну фамилию прочтете? Кого-то узнаете, если вы «со стороны»? Почувствуйте разницу. Да на железо наплевать. Я говорю о том, чтобы любители в своем стремлении освещения полетов и собирания реестров не облегчали жизнь всяким нехорошим людям в их грязном ремесле. Пока выходит как раз наоборот. Вы же поняли, что по цепочке (кадр из новости в САР – реестр – фотоблог) выходят на людей?



> …не встречал в этой ветке никакой потенциально нежелательной систематизации от наших форумчан, тем более упомянутых, по сирийской ситуации и действиям наших ВВС/ВКС.


Да я и сам не встречал, пока на информнапалме не увидел упомянутые материалы. В первой ссылке есть скрин таблицы и линк на готовый реестр  участника данного форума. Напалмовцы еще и источник перед ссылкой не забыли указать (наверное, за своего принимают).



> Я прекрасно помню что мои реестры вам никогда не нравились, о чём вы неоднократно высказывались и я даже предполагаю почему.


Разговор в сторону увели, дорогой товарищ, но ничего не остается, как ответить по пунктам. Как говорится: «получите и распишитесь». 
Да не нравятся. И сами списки и особенно методы, которыми их собираете (о них ниже речь).



> Далее, как информация из моих реестров (бортовые/заводские/регистрационные номера) помогает деятелям из informnapalm.org?


Наберите в гугле любой номер боевого самолета в САР и на первой странице поисковика найдете ответ на свой вопрос.



> По многочисленным качественным видеорепортажам приглашённых на авиабазу журналистов, номера четырёх Су-30СМ не смог бы определить лишь ребёнок.


Вот пусть дети и определяют дальше и резиденты наплама и иже с ними пусть попотели бы, выясняя что и где.  Но как я уже сказал выше: «в этом плане им, к сожалению, услужливо (волей или неволей) помогают участники данного форума…»



> Далее, о реестре Су-25СМ Jokera. Шутка ли или уже забыли, но ведь в создании реестра Джокеру вы же ему сами и помогали?! А теперь же в создании этого реестра и обвиняете...


Великолепно! Узнаю методы.  1) О реестре джокера узнал из напалма. 2) Помогал бабушку через дорогу перевести, но джокеру с реестром? Никогда. Он сам справился.



> У меня сейчас нет времени "шерстить" всю ветку о Су-25 за которой я слежу...ну например здесь или здесь...а вот здесь вы "тщеславно" делитесь что обладаете документами ДСП (для служебного пользования) и так далее и в таком же духе вниз по ветке...Как то нехорошо получается, что вы тогда не задумывались, что вашей информацией может воспользоваться враг...


Те три ссылки, что приводятся – это обсуждение одного и того же самолета. И мои комменты – это поправка, чтобы человек сам не заблуждался и других в заблуждение не вводил. Поправка к тому посту и к тому борту, который УЖЕ ЗАСВЕЧЕН джокером. Все-таки найдите время, «пошерстите» ветку, поищите МОЮ информацию (не уточняющий коммент), вообще любую МОЮ информацию в сети, которой  «может воспользоваться враг». Не найдете – придется извиняться.
Да, я оперирую ДСП, а не ОБС. 



> К тому же вы являетесь соавтором книги о Су-25, с которой я ознакомился не так давно, которая по сути и является кладезем серийных, заводских и бортовых номеров Су-25


Все верно. Я с коллегой создал кладезь, а не помойку.



> по которой совместно с фотографиями РП можно изготавливать подробнейшие реестры о Су-25.


Отследить исторический путь боевой машины -  да. А вот картины современного распределения а/т ВКС не составите. Все под контролем. В отличие от форумской вакханалии. 



> Так что же это получается, что и у вас зудит в одном месте, правда лишь что делиться информацией вы предпочитаете не "за бесплатно"...


Чушь.



> Так что не "катите бочку" на других людей причастных к исследованиям того или иного типа самолёта, тогда никто и не станет по такому же критерию оценивать ваши труды.


Уж не себя ли к «исследователям» относите? Возвращаемся к вопросу о методах. У нас вообще-то они квалифицируются так: «обман, развод» - это за кучу псевдо-участников на ветках под вымышленными никами, разыгрывание сценок с разного рода «ветеранами» (а народ-то ведется, в радостном угаре выкладывает все больше и больше инфы).  «Плагиат, воровство» - это за использование чужих материалов без ведома автора. Уж если завели про это речь, по 27-м, например, моих наработок много перетащено (и моих же ошибок), которые были бездумно скопированы, что только подтверждает источник. Не утерпел-таки один наш общий знакомый и поделился моим реестром (бесплатно я ему пересылал – не волнуйтесь).  Ну, например, вот из последнего. То не было почти ничего про  61 иаб. И вдруг, разом прорвало: 
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...11/#post131798
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...-70/#post95356
Полный расклад серийникам, датам, движению. Просто «справка обновлена». Сама-собой обновилась. Узнаете табличку? И я не помню, чтобы давал свое разрешение на выкладывание конкретно этих материалов. И только не надо сейчас лепетать про «свои источники», «сам догадался» и не дай Бог ляпнуть  - что это я переписал.
К участникам – извиняюсь за отклонение от темы.

----------


## APKAH

> Да не нравятся. И сами списки и особенно методы, которыми их собираете (о них ниже речь).


Интересно а какие у вас методы, может удивите чем-нибудь новым? Насколько я знаю, да и вы мне сами когда-то рассказывали - методы у нас одинаковые, анализ разный.




> вообще любую МОЮ информацию в сети, которой  «может воспользоваться враг». Не найдете – придется извиняться. Да, я оперирую ДСП, а не ОБС.


Ну а как же информация по белорусам в интернете, которую вы сами же опознали как свою  :Smile:  Помимо наличия документов ДСП надо ещё уметь ими пользоваться в изучении истории.




> Отследить исторический путь боевой машины -  да. А вот картины современного распределения а/т ВКС не составите. Все под контролем. В отличие от форумской вакханалии.


Вы на ветку "Су-27 - история серий" почаще заходите, много нового для себя подчерпнёте  :Wink: 




> Уж не себя ли к «исследователям» относите? Возвращаемся к вопросу о методах. У нас вообще-то они квалифицируются так: «обман, развод» - это за кучу псевдо-участников на ветках под вымышленными никами, разыгрывание сценок с разного рода «ветеранами» (а народ-то ведется, в радостном угаре выкладывает все больше и больше инфы).


Меня поражает ваше открытое неуважение к участникам форума  :Confused:  Нет, вас наверное (отношу к «исследователям»), который сам себя нахваливает, расказывая байки какой он "крутой" и всезнающий, с документами ДСП, но при этом реестру "Су-27-история серий" не помог ничем и в исследовании истории самолёта Су-27 на форуме себя не проявил...а по факту, вспоминается, пришлось долго уговаривать понять простые вещи, например здесь - неожиданным мне тогда показалось что вы даже не знали чем 19-я производственная серия отличается от 35-ой (борт 19614) и др. моменты...зато и стирать свои посты потом не пришлось бы. Ну это я так, поворчал  :Smile:  Вообще вы бы присоединялись к дискуссиям, больше было бы всем пользы.




> «Плагиат, воровство» - это за использование чужих материалов без ведома автора. Уж если завели про это речь, по 27-м, например, моих наработок много перетащено (и моих же ошибок), которые были бездумно скопированы, что только подтверждает источник.


Мой источник один из файлов с просторов интернета, о вас там ничего не сказано. Ссылку не дам - в файле отмечены и ошибки тоже, так что нечего вам жизнь облегчать, сами поработаете над исправлением, разрешаю пользоваться реестром "Су-27 история серий". Если данный файл действительно основан на базе вашей информации, то вы меня разочаровали...ранее вы указывали что ваш реестр "в четыре раза полнее и детализированее" реестра ветки Су-27-история серий...но в источнике много очевидных исторических несоответствий...нового для себя я там нашёл очень немного и даже расстроился, так как пришлось несколько дней понимать откуда могла взяться такая информация и стоит ли её доверять...в основном выписал для себя новое по некоторым датам выпуска, которые обозначают в некоторых случаях дату изготовления, а в некоторых случаях дату первого вылета...




> Узнаете табличку? И я не помню, чтобы давал свое разрешение на выкладывание конкретно этих материалов. И только не надо сейчас лепетать про «свои источники», «сам догадался» и не дай Бог ляпнуть  - что это я переписал.


Ну вот, теперь мне понятна манера ведения вашего реестра  :Smile:  Конечно Excel больше для базы данных подходит, реестр легче в  Wordе делать, ну это как кому...Ну первое что меня удивило, вы что реально до недавнего времени продолжали вести свой реестр Су-27?!  :Eek:  Поразительно! Не лень переписывать с ветки было? Чтобы не забивать ветку не по теме, на фотографию вашего реестра по теме отвечу в соответствующей ветке в ближайшее время - есть что обсудить.

----------


## Djoker

Новички на АвБ Хмеймим - б/н 29 и б/н 14 белые, б/н 53 синий (37-й сап, Гвардейское!):






> Russian bombers are parked at Hemeimeem air base in Syria, Friday, March 4, 2016. AP Photo/Pavel Golovkin.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/russian...183524462.html

----------


## KURYER

Прекрасная подборка фотографий "Война и Мир в Сирии"

Фоторепортаж

----------


## Djoker

> Russian bombers parked at Hemeimeem air base in Syria, Friday, March 4, 2016. AP Photo/Pavel Golovkin.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/russian...180819550.html

----------


## OKA

"Жители захваченного террористами города Ракка, который считается негласной столицей запрещенного в РФ «Исламского государства», взбунтовались против боевиков и вывесили сирийские флаги в нескольких кварталах города, сообщает Sputnik. В двух кварталах города горожане вышли на митинги против ИГ и в поддержку сирийской армии."

В Ракке - оплоте ИГ в Сирии - началось восстание жителей ― Спутник / Новости

----------


## Let_nab

*Independent: Военные корабли России в Босфоре нервируют и интригуют турок*

Суда ВМФ России, часто курсирующие вдоль Босфорского пролива, вызывают большой интерес у группы энтузиастов в Стамбуле, пишет Independent. Они считают проход российских военных кораблей увлекательным зрелищем. Одновременно их тревожит это свидетельство того, что Москва «подпитывает» сирийский конфликт. 

Оригинал новости ИноТВ: 
https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-03...rabli-Rossii-v

После окончания холодной войны и конфликта на Балканах российские военные корабли редко заходили в Босфорский пролив, пишет Independent. Теперь же едва ли не каждый день специалисты и любители наблюдают, как ракетные крейсеры, десантные корабли и подводные лодки РФ курсируют вдоль стамбульского водного пути.

Согласно договору 1936 года, Турция обязана давать свободный проход торговым и военным судам в мирное время. При этом Россия, как и остальные страны, должны заранее информировать турецкие власти об отправке корабля. Это обстоятельство, отмечается в статье, привело к удивительному сотрудничеству между двумя странами, отношение которых были изрядно подпорчены после инцидента с Су-24. 



По проливу проходят не только суда России. Корабли НАТО также часто прибывают в местный порт для проведения учений. Однако именно российская активность привлекла международное внимание, так как президент Путин дал явно понять, что он укрепляет мощь Москвы в Сирии и регионе в целом. 



Только с начала этого года боевые корабли РФ совершили более 40 рейсов по Босфору. В них участвовал «неповоротливый» ракетный крейсер «Москва», который выступает флагманом Черноморского флота и предоставляет воздушную защиту российским вооруженным силам в Сирии. Другой частый гость пролива – это «ржавеющий», десантный корабль советской эпохи «Ямал», доставляющий технику и войска.



По словам издания, российские суда раздражают Турцию, проплывая в центре его крупнейшего города, чтобы подпитывать конфликт в Сирии. «Это все равно, что втирать соль в открытую рану», - говорит житель Стамбула Серхат Гувендж.



Для Гувенджа и его друзей парад военного оборудования, проходящий через их город, - зрелище, от которого трудно оторваться. Они часто пьют кофе, сидя на балконе, с которого открывается панорамный вид на канал. По словам группы, их фотографии с российскими кораблями расходятся в интернете и скрупулезно изучаются военными аналитиками всего мира.



За несколько недель до того, как Москва анонсировала операцию в Сирии, по Босфору уже шли российские корабли, перевозящие БТРы и военные грузовики плохо прикрытые брезентом, утверждает группа стамбульских наблюдателей. И, по их мнению, эта небрежность была умышленной.



Жителей Стамбула тревожит, что их фотографии используются ради своих политических целей, как российская, так и турецкая сторона. Участники группы признаются, что следить за кораблями увлекательно. Тем не менее они отдают себе отчет, что эти суда «усугубляют ужасный конфликт, который, по некоторым оценкам, уже унес жизни 470 тысяч человек».  



«Несмотря на шаткое перемирие в Сирии, российские корабли продолжают проходить через город, – пишет в завершении статьи Independent. – Кремленологи говорят, что как бы не относилась к этому Турция, Россия вернулась на Ближний Восток. И ее маршрут пролегает через Стамбул».

----------


## Let_nab

*Журналист: США пытаются манипулировать общественным мнением, скрывая правду об операции в Сирии*

----------


## lithium

Официально озвучена точка зрения, что ВКС РФ получали целеуказание от сил специальных операций, созданных Р.Кадыровым

----------


## ZHeN

> данный костюм - он невидим ночью. в тепловизационные приборы (?), а так же в приборы ночного видения, потому что он состоит из специального волокна. мы живём в XXI веке и понимаем, что мы должны бороться с *шайтанами* на самом высшем уровне


 :Confused: 


какая жесть ... эта не российский спецназ ... это чеченский спецназ, личная армия кадырова



> *Кадыров создал личную армию.* В Чечне по национальному признаку сформированы вооруженные отряды общей численностью около 30 тысяч человек, лояльные исключительно главе республики. В докладе они названы «возможно, наиболее боеспособной военной группировкой в современной России». *Ядро силовых структур Чечни — бывшие сепаратисты, амнистированные Кадыровым.* Бойцы чеченских формирований воевали в Донбассе против украинской армии.


https://meduza.io/feature/2016/02/23...dyrova-korotko

то есть случись что, они будут ему подчиняться, а не президенту :)

----------


## Nazar

Доклад Яшина, как и все остальные высеры этого беззубого попозиционера, всем его почитателям, настоятельно рекомендуется сворачивать в трубочку и применять ректально, для устранения своего навального зуда. Чего и вам желаю.
Кстати, Яшка свой доклад в Брюселе не продал? А вообще, что можно говорить о человеке, чей непосредственный начальник и лидер, прячется в кладовках и под дверь ссытся.

----------


## ZHeN

да срать я хотел на яшина :) ислам как-то не очень хочется принимать (а к этому всё идёт)
по видео разве не понятно, что это за армия ? и что у них за вожак ?

----------


## Nazar

> да срать я хотел на яшина :) ислам как-то не очень хочется принимать (а к этому всё идёт)
> по видео разве не понятно, что это за армия ? и что у них за вожак ?


Ислам мне не более и не менее противен чем православие, или любая другая религия.
И как-то я не вижу серьезных предпосылок к исламизации равнинной России. Зато как проходит второе крещение, наблюдать можно повсеместно.

----------


## F74

> какая жесть ... эта не российский спецназ ... это чеченский спецназ, личная армия кадырова
> 
> https://meduza.io/feature/2016/02/23...dyrova-korotko
> 
> то есть случись что, они будут ему подчиняться, а не президенту :)


Ну и что? Такой этап мы уже проходили. "Дикие дивизии" и мятеж Лавра Корнилова. Не помогли ему тогда ляхи :) А насчет национального признака - так русских-то а Чечне практически не осталось. Кому они лояльны? Не знаю,  но в свое время один генерал Советской Армии под напором старейшин бросил успешную карьеру и поехал президентствовать.

----------


## ОБУ

Дополнительные Су-24М на авиабазе Хмеймим - bmpd

----------


## KURYER

Знатный наброс...Ребята даже не утруждают себя заглянуть в Википедию:



> Путин приостановил поставки С-300 в Иран из-за того, что Иран поставил Хезболе ЗРПК "Панцирь". Израиль заявил протест России и сделка была приостановлена.


Источник: кувейтская газета ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lithium

> Кому они лояльны? Не знаю,  но в свое время один генерал Советской Армии под напором старейшин бросил успешную карьеру и поехал президентствовать.


Да, было такое. И тот генерал был в числе тех, кому государство оказывало особое доверие.   Он  был не просто одним из многих носителей ядерного оружия, а входил в узкий круг посвященных в детали его конструкции  (командир дивизии имеет право контролировать работу РТБ). 
И этого человека сложно назвать предателем. Когда СССР послал его на войну, он действовал образцово. Думаю, буду прав, если скажу что бомбы, сброшенные Дудаевым и его подчиненными, спасли сотни советских солдат, т.е. в Афганистане Джохар сделал больше, что простоватый Грачев и дубиноголовый Лебедь вместе взятые.  
А  дальше произошли события, лишенные исторических прецедентов – не отдельные люди предали страну, а возглавляемая кучкой выродков  страна предала всех  своих граждан. Так что успешную карьеру он не бросал, потому что с концом Союза заканчивалась и его карьера, перспективы становились неясными.   Поэтому сложно винить генерала армии исчезнувшей страны в том, что в эпоху смуты он решил вернуться на родину предков и попытаться там создать свое собственное благополучие  после того, как от строительства всеобщего светлого будущего отказались. 
 Кстати, я всегда обращал внимание, что уже после начала чеченского этапа биографии Дудаев всегда появлялся перед объективами в советском камуфляже «Бутан». В то время чеченские полевые командиры носили модные МВД-шные вещи  производства НПО СМ или форму стран НАТО, а «дядя Джо» в части формы одежды оставался верен советскому  уставному стилю. 
Сейчас, к счастью, другое время, поэтому «один влиятельный чеченец» бросил старейшин ради успешной  карьеры в государственной системе РФ. Думаю, что это хорошо. А то, что созданные им воинские формирования теперь действуют за границей это вообще здорово. 
Р.Кадыров сказал, что он и его подчиненные являются «пехотинцами Путина». Такие слова могут вызывать лишь положительные эмоции, ибо долей пехотинца всегда являются тяготы, лишения и потери.  Следовательно, если российская пехота будет состоять из воинственных от природы чеченцев и действовать за границей, то это будет безусловным благом для страны.

----------


## KURYER

> Да, было такое. И тот генерал был в числе тех, кому государство оказывало особое доверие.   Он  был не просто одним из многих носителей ядерного оружия, а входил в узкий круг посвященных в детали его конструкции  (командир дивизии имеет право контролировать работу РТБ).


Нууу, бред....Вы уже одну ветку запороли !

----------


## lithium

> да срать я хотел на яшина :) ислам как-то не очень хочется принимать (а к этому всё идёт)
> по видео разве не понятно, что это за армия ? и что у них за вожак ?


Думаю, что если эту армию решили показать открыто, то есть уверенность в том, что она создана для действий за рубежом. Что плохого в том, что у РФ будет свой аналог французского иностранного легиона?

----------


## lithium

> Нууу, бред....Вы уже одну ветку запороли !


Уважаемый KURYER , Вы хотите сказать, что Д.М.Дудаев не был командиром дивизии или что эта дивизия не имела ядерного оружия?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый ностатик, Вы хотите сказать, что Д.М.Дудаев не был командиром дивизии?


Да нет, просто интересно что вы имели в виду под словами 


> узкий круг людей, посвященных в детали его конструкции


. Дудаев имел образование физика-ядерщика, или летчика-инженера?
Ну и по поводу его предательства. Дудаева кто-то гнал из рядов  ВС СССР, до того как он начал заниматься фактически сепаратизмом на территории Чечни и потребовал упразднить действующую там законную власть? Не надо обелять этого человека, пусть и хорошего летчика и командира. Герои прячась как крысы не дохнут...

----------


## KURYER

> Уважаемый KURYER , Вы хотите сказать, что Д.М.Дудаев не был командиром дивизии или что эта дивизия не имела ядерного оружия?


Lithium, спасибо, что более уважительно обратились ко мне. Мой друг Panda-9 пользуется внепарламентской лексикой. Я хочу воспользоваться парламентской лексикой: Призываю Вас не писать бред в тех областях, где Вы не разбираетесь. Я уверен, что уважаемом в ВОЕНМЕХе не преподавали деятельность одного из главных управлений МО. Предупреждаю Вас, что не порадую сканом своего диплома в качестве бесспорного аргумента.
С уважением!

----------


## OKA

> Нууу, бред....Вы уже одну ветку запороли !


Кста, про сирийский кризис ни слова, скорее в курилку, в ветку "граждане и гос-во" .

Может есть такая цель- "ветки пороть" )))

----------


## Let_nab

> Кста, про сирийский кризис ни слова, скорее в курилку, в ветку "граждане и гос-во" .
> 
> Может есть такая цель- "ветки пороть" )))


"Ветки пороть" это на интернетовском, что более точнее -

----------


## OKA

> "Ветки пороть" это на интернетовском, что более точнее -


Каждому своё, как грицца)) Смысл тот жэж))

"О том, что военнослужащие иранской Армии также находятся на миссии в Сирии в качестве советников, сообщил на днях командующий сухопутными войсками иранской Армии генерал Пурдастан."

В Сирии оказывается есть не только советники КСИР, но и иранской Армии. - Юрий Лямин

Встретилось :

"В воскресенье во второй половине дня на севере провинции Латакия боевые самолёты российских ВКС приступили к массированным бомбардировкам хребтов Джебель-эт-Туркман (Туркменские) и Джебель-эль-Акрад (Курдские горы), атакуя позиции исламистской группировки “Джабхат ан-Нусра” (сирийский филиал “Аль-Каиды”) вдоль сирийско-турецкой границы. По словам старшего офицера войск ПВО Сирии в городе Джебла, российская авиация нанесла по Джебель-эль-Акрад и Джебель-эт-Туркман более 20 ударов, поразив несколько лагерей подготовки боевиков и приграничных селений, которые использовались “Нусрой” для размещения своих боевиков и снабжения их боеприпасами и продовольствием. Несмотря на близость целей к турецкой границе, российские самолёты не нарушали воздушного пространства Турции, равно как и не бомбили никаких лагерей для беженцев, как утверждают обычно сторонники “оппозиции”. В результате этих авиаударов 103-я бригада Республиканской Гвардии и союзные формирования получили возможность сделать столь необходимую передышку перед решающей стадией их наступления на севере Латакии. 103-я бригада РГ и союзники уже вошли на территорию провинции Идлиб, заняв селение Айн-эль-Бейда, однако от конечной цели, стратегического города Джиср-эш-Шугур, их всё ещё отделяют 15 километров."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...order-russian/ | Al-Masdar News


"Российские ВКС на востоке провинции Хомс пленных не берут и явно не собираются позволять ИГ (террористическая группировка “Исламское государство”) пользоваться дорогами, ведущими на север, к провинции Ракка. Два дня кряду российская авиация неустанно бомбит основные маршруты нефтеперевозки ИГ в пустынях северо-восточного Хомса, нанося удары по позициям этой террористической группировки у населённых пунктов Зарайя, Вади-эз-Закара, Эс-Сухне и Арак. Как сообщил старший офицер войск ПВО Сирии, удары российских боевых самолётов по маршрутам нефтеперевозки парализовали ИГ на востоке Хомса. Террористы вынуждены были прекратить перемещения. Пока авиация РФ наносит удары по ИГ с воздуха, 67-я бригада 18-й танковой дивизии Сирийской Арабской Армии (САА) при поддержке бригады “Ястребы пустыни” продолжает наступление в районе каменоломен Древней Пальмиры после взятия в пятницу господстующей высоты Телль Халавах. В настоящее время сирийская армия пытается выбить оставшихся террористов ИГ с их позиций в западной части каменоломен. Бои всё ещё продолжаются. Тем временем, к северу от Пальмиры, у гряды Джебель-эш-Шаар, правительственные войска подверглись нападению действовавшей самовольно группы боевиков ИГ. Впрочем, бой не продлился долго, правительственные войска отразили атаку и рассеяли боевиков по пустыне Хомса. Автор оригинальной статьи – Лейс Фадель."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...angle-russian/ | Al-Masdar News

Ещё ресурс : 

https://twitter.com/RusMasdar



"МОСКВА, 7 мар — РИА Новости. Российский Центр по примирению сообщил о проведении совещания по телефону с представителями американского центра в Аммане и минобороны США. Об этом говорится в информационном бюллетене российского Центра, текст опубликован в понедельник на сайте 
Минобороны РФ.
"В режиме телефонной конференцсвязи состоялось рабочее совещание с руководителем американского Координационного Центра в Аммане, представителем международной группы поддержки Сирии в Женеве, а также с представителем министерства обороны США, курирующим Ближневосточный регион. Участники совещания обсудили обстановку в различных районах САР, соблюдение сторонами условий прекращения боевых действий, факты нарушения перемирия, а также вопросы взаимодействия в оказании гуманитарной помощи населению Сирии", — говорится в сообщении.

Режим прекращения огня в Сирии вступил в силу 27 февраля в 00.00 по дамасскому времени (01.00 мск). Перемирие не распространяется на запрещенные в России и ряде других стран террористические организации "Исламское государство", "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (сирийское подразделение "Аль-Каиды") и другие формирования, признанные Советом Безопасности ООН террористическими. Договоренность о перемирии была достигнута в ходе консультаций России и США."

РИА Новости Российский Центр по примирению в Сирии провел совещание с Пентагоном | РИА Новости

----------


## lithium

> Я хочу воспользоваться парламентской лексикой:


Уважаемый KURYER, Вы можете пользоваться любой лексикой. Например опровергнуть вызвавшее Ваше негодование утверждение каким-либо неоспоримым доводом или хотя-бы изложить собственное видение вопроса. 



> Призываю Вас не писать бред в тех областях, где Вы не разбираетесь.


На каком основании Вы делаете заключение о степени компетентности людей?



> Я уверен, что уважаемом в ВОЕНМЕХе не преподавали деятельность одного из главных управлений МО.


Отчасти это сответствует действительности. Но то, что после окончания университета человек продолжает расширять свой кругозор соответствует действительности полностью. 



> Предупреждаю Вас, что не порадую сканом своего диплома в качестве бесспорного аргумента!


В данном случае указанный скан не может входить в число таких аргументов.

----------


## L39aero

Заведите себе личный сайт и там вы будете фигурой номер один,изложите все свои мысли от которых вас распирает,в ьексте,люди почитают,выскажутся или просто станут проходить мимо.Вас слишком много,вы правите документацию по су-30м2,су-34 фуфло,Дудаев идеал генералитета СССР,прям все он знал,видел!прям при нем в ЧИ был закон и порядок,что аж армию пришлось вводить!хватит на каждой ветке излагать мысли полной информацией по которым вы не обладаете,вы вносите сумятицу и сумбур!

----------


## KURYER

> Отчасти это сответствует действительности. Но то, что после окончания университета человек продолжает расширять свой крогозор соответствует действительности полностью.


Уважаемый, *lithium* в соседней ветке Вам вежливо и невежливо пытаются объяснить, что Вы не можете расширить свой кругозор используя ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО открытые источники информации. Зачем Вы пишете о Д.Дудаеве:



> Он был не просто одним из многих носителей ядерного оружия, а входил в узкий круг посвященных в детали его конструкции (командир дивизии имеет право контролировать работу РТБ).


Откройте военно-энциклопедический словарь (по адресу указанному *lindr*) и ознакомьтесь с устройством ядерного оружия и.... У Вас автоматически появляются центрифуги, дейтерий, третий или Дудаев (ознакомленный ранее с конструкций ЯО) мог всё это приобрести на центральном рынке г.Грозный ?? 
Крайний Ваш посыл: "про то кто может контролировать" даже комментировать не хочу ибо, как говорили классики: под мной трещит стул. Спасибо.
С уважением!

----------


## KURYER

Авиабаза Тияс (лето 2014 г.)

----------


## lithium

> Уважаемый, *lithium* в соседней ветке Вам вежливо и невежливо пытаются объяснить, что Вы не можете расширить свой кругозор используя ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО открытые источники информации.


Уважаемый KURYER, осмелюсь Вам намопнить, что Вы забыли ответить на мой вопрос, касающийся оснований, на которых базируются Ваши суждения относительно компетенстности людей. 



> Откройте военно-энциклопедический словарь (по адресу указанному *lindr*) и ознакомьтесь с устройством ядерного оружия и


Если бы Вы открывали указанную Вами книгу, то знали бы, что об значимые сведения об устройстве ЯО там отсутствуют. 
Дело не в центрифугах. Дело   в конкретных ББ, которыми комплектовались Х-22 и Х-15. Командир дивизии их носителей имеет допуск к документации по этим специзделиям и имеет право находиться в зале регламентных работ во время обслуживания. 
Если Вы сомневаетесь в написанном мной, то можете навести справки во ВНИИА им. Духова или у «глухонемых», служащих на РТБ аэродромов ДА. 
 О центральных рыках Вы уже домыслили сами.   Упомянув о ЯО в связи с Дудаевым, я четко написал, что данный факт допуска являлся свидетельством особого доверия государства. Если Вы будете внимательнее, то поймете, что информационный посыл сообщения, адресованного уважаемому коллеге F74 состоит в том, что сильные люди служат сильному государству и теряют лояльность только тогда, когда эта государство дряхлеет. Если бы Союз сохранился, то Дудаев сейчас был бы генарлом на пенсии и может быть преподавал бы в одном из ВВУЗов. 
Т.е. речь идет о том, что лояльность Кадырова – хороший признак силы государства и  пока Россия сильна, то «корниловского мятежа», о котором упомянул уважаемый F74 опасаться не стоит.
Так что, прошу Вас перечитать мое прошлое собщение и сообщение коллеги F74 более внимательно и  все станет ясно.

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемый KURYER, осмелюсь Вам намопнить, что Вы забыли ответить на мой вопрос, касающийся оснований, на которых базируются Ваши суждения относительно компетенстности людей. 
> 
> Если бы Вы открывали указанную Вами книгу, то знали бы, что об значимые сведения об устройстве ЯО там отсутствуют. 
> Дело не в центрифугах. Дело   в конкретных ББ, которыми комплектовались Х-22 и Х-15. Командир дивизии их носителей имеет допуск к документации по этим специзделиям и имеет право находиться в зале регламентных работ во время обслуживания. 
> Если Вы сомневаетесь в нописанном мной, то можете навести справки во ВНИИА им. Духова или у «глухонемых», служащих на РТБ аэродромов ДА. 
>  О центральных рыках Вы уже домыслили сами.   Упомянув о ЯО в связи с Дудаевым, я четко написал, что данный факт допуска являлся свидетельством особого доверия государства. Если Вы будете внимательнее, то поймете, что информационный посыл сообщения, адресованного уважаемому коллеге F74 состоит в том, что сильные люди служат сильному государству и теряют лояльность только тогда, когда эта государство дряхлеет. Если бы Союз сохранился, то Дудаев сейчас был бы генарлом на пенсии и может быть преподавал бы в одном из ВВУЗов. 
> Т.е. речь идет о том, что лояльность Кадырова – хороший признак силы государства и  пока Россия сильна, то «корниловского мятежа», о котором упомянул уважаемый F74 опасаться не стоит.
> Так что, прошу Вас перечитать мое прошлое собщение и сообщение коллеги F74 более внимательно и  все станет ясно.



Да шож такое)) Блин, этот персонаж что-нить про сирийский кризис добавит или нет )))

Так ведь в курилке места и тем много для разговоров  "..относительно компетенстности людей."  :Biggrin:

----------


## L39aero

Вы реально бахаете!мы военные присягаем своей стране!не в нашей компетенции решать дряхлеет оно или нет,либералы или коммунисты у власти,куда они это государство ведут или толкают,для этого есть политики ,ТЕРРИТОРИАЛЬНАЯ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТЬ И ОТСУТСТВИЕ ВНЕШНЕГО вмешательства есть основная цель существования армии,именно этому мы присягаем и обязуемся положить жизнь за это!все,точка!если вы лезете в политику,то вы нифига не командуете!собственно Дудаев выбрал политику и перестал командовать!опять вы излагаете не в тему и не то!

----------


## lithium

Признаться, я не думал, что разговор примет такой оборот. 



> Да нет, просто интересно что вы имели в виду под словами .


Я вел реч от том,  что командир тбад (как и рд РВСН) имеет допуск к документам на ББ и может присутствовать при регламенте. 



> Дудаев имел образование физика-ядерщика, или летчика-инженера?


Уважаемый Nazar, есть образование, а есть практическая осведомленность. Дудуаев поднялся по иерахической лестнице на такой уровень, когда осведомленность выходит за пределы специальности, полученной в ВУЗе. Этот уровень я и хотел подчеркнуть. 



> Дудаева кто-то гнал из рядов  ВС СССР,


Формально это так. Но фактически обстановка была такова, что могли и погнать всвязи с упраздением ВС СССР, ведь если упраздняется СССР, то и армию могут распустить. Зная биографию Дудаева, можно понять, что это был амбициозный человек с авантюристичекими наклонностями. При его прошлом сама попытка поступлевние в Тамбовское ВВАУЛ уже была авантюрой. И ему эта авантюра удалась.  
А потом, когда Союз стал разваливаться «дядя Джо» наверняка понял, что если он будет пассивно ждать сократят его или нет, то за это время в Чечне, где ему было проще всего начать политическую карьеру, на передний план могут выдвинуться другие волки и тогда, если его сократят, то он   вообще рискует остаться у разбитого корыта. Ведь тогда было не ясно, как далеко может пойти распад.  В виду амбициозного характера ждать Дудаев не стал и начал новую авантюру,   оказавшуюся неудачной.  



> Не надо обелять этого человека, пусть и хорошего летчика и командира.


Я хотел подчеркнуть, что все плохое, чем он запомнился произошло в связи с развалом СССР.

----------


## lithium

> Да шож такое)) Блин, этот персонаж что-нить про сирийский кризис добавит или нет )))


Фильм, где впервые говорится о том, как наша авиация получала ЦУ Вам не понравился?

----------


## OKA

> Фильм, где впервые говорится о том, как наша авиация получала ЦУ Вам не понравился?


Да мне вообще многое не нравится в этом подлунном мире)) 

Особенно занудные рассуждения в ветке про сирийские события в стиле :




> Признаться, я не думал, что разговор примет такой оборот. 
> Я вел реч от том,  что командир тбад (как и рд РВСН) имеет допуск к документам на ББ и может присутствовать при регламенте. 
> Уважаемый Nazar, есть образование, а есть практическая осведомленность. Дудуаев поднялся по иерахической лестнице на такой уровень, когда осведомленность выходит за пределы специальности, полученной в ВУЗе. Этот уровень я и хотел подчеркнуть.  
> Формально это так. Но фактически обстановка была такова, что могли и погнать всвязи с упраздением ВС СССР, ведь если упраздняется СССР, то и армию могут распустить. Зная биографию Дудаева, можно понять, что это был амбициозный человек с авантюристичекими наклонностями. При его прошлом сама попытка поступлевние в Тамбовское ВВАУЛ уже была авантюрой. И ему эта авантюра удалась.  
> А потом, когда Союз стал разваливаться «дядя Джо» наверняка понял, что если он будет пассивно ждать сократят его или нет, то за это время в Чечне, где ему было проще всего начать политическую карьеру, на передний план могут выдвинуться другие волки и тогда, если его сократят, то он   вообще рискует остаться у разбитого корыта. Ведь тогда было не ясно, как далеко может пойти распад.  В виду амбициозного характера ждать Дудаев не стал и начал новую авантюру,   оказавшуюся неудачной.     
> Я хотел подчеркнуть, что все плохое, чем он запомнился произошло в связи с развалом СССР.



Какой нахрен .."РВСН, документы наББ, ВС СССР, Тамбовское ВВАУЛ дядя Джо и Дудуаев" .  :Biggrin: 

Про Сирию и около даёшь вести (с авиационным акцентом в т.ч.) !!!  :Biggrin: 

"ВВС США потеряли 19 человек в операции против ИГ  08.03.2016

Боевые потери составили менее половины от общего числа жертв среди пилотов американской авиации, сообщила министр ВВС Дебора Ли Джеймс. О причинах гибели 11 пилотов не сообщается.

ВАШИНГТОН, 8 мар — РИА Новости. Американские военно-воздушные силы потеряли в ходе операции против группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в России и ряде других стран), сообщила в понедельник министр ВВС Дебора Ли Джеймс.

"Мы потеряли 19 летчиков. Восемь из них погибли в результате действий противника", — сказала она на брифинге в Пентагоне.

Президент США Барак Обама объявил о создании международной коалиции против ИГ 10 сентября 2014 года. К тому времени США уже наносили авиаудары по позициям боевиков в Ираке. Бомбардировки в Ираке коалиция проводит с санкции Багдада, тогда как в Сирии — без соответствующего мандата от властей страны."

ВВС США потеряли 19 человек в операции против ИГ | РИА Новости

----------


## vasil

> Да мне вообще многое не нравится в этом подлунном мире)) 
> 
> Особенно занудные рассуждения в ветке про сирийские события в стиле :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Какой нахрен .."РВСН, документы наББ, ВС СССР, Тамбовское ВВАУЛ дядя Джо и Дудуаев" . 
> 
> ...



Да пёс с ними... Их Канны ещё впереди.

----------


## Ром

> Прекрасная подборка фотографий "Война и Мир в Сирии"
> 
> Фоторепортаж


 Очень хочется узнать, что в ряду фото из Сирии делает фото взлетающего Ту-22м3 с Х-22? Потому что если это фото с Хмеймим - то это сенсанция.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## lithium

> Очень хочется узнать, что в ряду фото из Сирии делает фото взлетающего Ту-22м3 с Х-22? Потому что если это фото с Хмеймим - то это сенсанция.


Фотография датируется июлем 2014 года, т.е. она не относится к текущей операции ВКС РФ.

----------


## OKA

"США почти закончили создание авиабазы в контролируемой курдами северной части Сирии и приступили к строительству второй базы двойного, военного и гражданского, назначения. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на курдские источники.

По их данным, большая часть работы на взлетно-посадочной полосе в нефтедобывающем городке Рмейлан в мухафазе Эль-Хасака завершена. При этом строится новая авиабаза к юго-востоку от приграничного с Турцией города Кобани. В сооружении объекта участвуют десятки американских специалистов и техников."

Как уточнили сирийские курдские чиновники, взлетно-посадочная полоса в Рмейлане используется американцами для обслуживания военных вертолетов, занимающихся материально-техническим обеспечением военных операций в регионе.

США в прошлом году направили десятки спецназовцев на север Сирии, чтобы оказывать содействие вооруженной оппозиции в борьбе против «Исламского государства» (ИГ). Также американцы снабжают своих местных союзников боеприпасами и обеспечивают воздушное прикрытие.

В то же время представитель Центрального командования США (ЦЕНТКОМ) сказал, что Соединенные Штаты не брали под свой контроль какой-либо аэродром в Сирии.

Сирийские курды в ходе конфликта в стране установили контроль над обширной территорией на севере республики. Отряды народной самообороны (YPG, боевое крыло «Демократического союза», PYD) являются главным партнером США в ходе борьбы с ИГ.

Противостояние президента Сирии Башара Асада и мятежников, требующих его отставки, началось в 2011 году и переросло в полномасштабную гражданскую войну, в ходе которой силу набрали террористические организации. С 30 сентября 2015-го поддержку правительственным войскам оказывают российская авиация и флот. Альянс из 65 стран во главе с США проводит бомбардировки территории Ирака с августа 2014 года. Месяцем позже начались атаки коалиции на позиции террористов в Сирии.

«Исламское государство» — запрещенная в России террористическая организация, захватившая в 2014 году часть районов Ирака и Сирии и провозгласившая там халифат.

С 27 февраля в Сирии вступило в силу соглашение о прекращении огня. Документ подразумевает, в частности, что военные действия продолжатся только в отношении ИГ и других террористических организаций, определенных Совбезом ООН."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/03/07/base/



"В Ираке разбился американский военный самолет, на борту которого находились четыре члена экипажа. Об этом во вторник, 8 марта, сообщил официальный представитель Пентагона, передает Reuters.

Инцидент произошел в субботу, 5 марта. После аварийной посадки армейского самолета-разведчика вертолеты ВМС, вылетевшие из Эрбиля на севере страны, спасли четырех членов экипажа.

Никто из находившихся на борту самолета не пострадал. По предварительным данным, причиной падения не были какие-либо враждебные действия.

Американские военные в Ираке, а также в соседней Сирии во главе коалиции ведут борьбу с террористической группировкой «Исламское государство», нанося воздушные удары по позициям боевиков. На земле в этом регионе с террористами воюет курдское ополчение.

Группировка «Исламское государство», запрещенная в России решением суда, летом 2014 года захватила значительную часть территории Ирака и Сирии и провозгласила там халифат."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/03/09/iraq/

----------


## Pilot

США перебросили на остров Диего-Гарсия стратегические бомбардировщики В-2



Вашингтон. 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Соединенные Штаты перебросили на авиабазу на острове Диего-Гарсия в Индийском океане три стратегических малозаметных бомбардировщика В-2 Spirit, сообщила газета "Эр форс таймс", ссылаясь на представителей Пентагона.

Бомбардировщики прибыли с авиабазы постоянной приписки "Уайтмен" (штат Миссури) на континентальной части США. Стратегическое командование США в своем пресс-релизе указало, что они прибыли на авиабазу на острове Диего-Гарсия в целях "интеграции и проведения учений с военно-воздушными силами союзников и партнеров".

По мнению наблюдателей, эти стратегические самолеты могут быть задействованы в нанесении авиаударов по целям ИГИЛ (террористическая группировка, запрещенная в России). В-2 в силу своих технических особенностей и сложности в обслуживании помимо авиабазы "Уайтмен" могут базироваться за пределами США только на авиабазах "Фэрфорд" в Великобритании, острове Гуам в Тихом океане и на острове Диего-Гарсия (британская территория в Индийском океане), где для них создана необходимая инфраструктура.

По сообщению Пентагона, американские стратегические бомбардировщики В-1В размещенные на авиабазе "Аль-Удейд" в Катаре, которые использовались для нанесения ударов по ИГИЛ в Ираке и Сирии, в январе были выведены на континентальную часть США для модернизации.

Их должны заменить стратегические бомбардировщики В-52. Они "готовы и могут наносить удары" по целям ИГИЛ в Ираке и Сирии, сказала на брифинге в понедельник министр ВВС США Дебора Ли Джеймс. По словам начальника Авиационного боевого командования ВВС США генерала Хока Карлайла, бомбардировщики В-52 начнут осуществлять боевые вылеты против целей ИГИЛ в начале апреля.

До этого времени могут использоваться прибывшие временно на авиабазу на острове Диего-Гарсия бомбардировщики В-2.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 мар — РИА Новости. Самолеты международной коалиции во главе с США нанесли авиаудары по позициям боевиков радикальной группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в провинции Анбар на западе Ирака, в результате были убиты 11 боевиков, включая одного из главарей, передает в четверг агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на источник в сфере безопасности.

По данным источника, целью воздушной бомбардировки стали позиции группировки в городе Хит. Он отметил, что в ходе обстрела были ранены 14 боевиков.

Террористическая группировка "Исламское государство" является на сегодняшний день одной из главных угроз мировой безопасности. За три года террористам удалось захватить значительные территории Ирака и Сирии. Кроме того, они пытаются распространить свое влияние в странах Северной Африки, в частности в Ливии. По разным оценкам, контролируемая ИГ территория составляет до 90 тысяч квадратных километров. Данные о численности экстремистской организации тоже варьируются — от 50 до 200 тысяч боевиков.'

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/world/20160310/1387872112.html


"Хмеймим (Латакия, Сирия). 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - За последние трое суток в рамках работы, проводимой российским Центром по примирению, достигнуты договоренности о прекращении боевых действий с командирами семи отрядов, сообщил начальник российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кураленко.
"В том числе двух формирований численностью до 300 человек, действующих в провинции Дамаск, и пяти отрядов общей численностью до 450 человек в провинции Деръа. Таким образом, общее количество вооруженных формирований, заявивших о своей приверженности принятию и выполнению условий прекращения боевых действий, достигло 42", - сказал он журналистам в четверг.
С.Кураленко сообщил, что проведены переговоры с лидерами духовенства, представителями администраций и общественности 12 населенных пунктов провинций Дамаск, Алеппо, Хомс, Латакия и Эль-Кунейтра.
"В ходе этих встреч обсуждались вопросы присоединения к режиму прекращения боевых действий и перехода участников вооруженных формирований к мирной жизни", - сказал генерал.
По его словам, в населенном пункте Эль-Кунейтра на собрании, прошедшем при посредничестве представителей российского Центра по примирению, более 250 делегатов от 27 населенных пунктов обсудили вопросы, связанные с прекращением боевых действий и решением гуманитарных проблем.
"Российский Центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии продолжает круглосуточный контроль за соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий в провинциях Хама, Хомс, Латакия, Дамаск, Алеппо, Деръа", - отметил С.Кураленко."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=405426


"Афганские шииты-хазарейцы из "Фатимиюн" в Сирии  

Сначала добровольческая бригада, а затем дивизия "Фатимиюн", была  создана КСИР Ирана из афганских шиитов-хазарейцев. Добровольцы набираются как в лагерях афганских беженцев в Иране, так и непосредственно из Афганистана. Подготовка ведется на базах в Иране, где они также получают экипировку и вооружение, после чего подготовленные отряды направляются в Сирию воевать в составе правительственных сил против боевиков. Общая численность "Фатимиюн" в прошлом году оценивалась в 10-12 тысяч человек, хотя встречаются оценки и до 20 тысяч. Однако в Сирии дивизия воюет не целиком, КСИР осуществляет регулярную ротацию отрядов."

Афганские шииты-хазарейцы из "Фатимиюн" в Сирии - Юрий Лямин



Фото : https://twitter.com/SamTamiz/status/706806961271140352

----------


## insider2017

В случае применения РФ ядерного оружия Турция может ответить симметрично

----------


## Mig

> В случае применения РФ ядерного оружия Турция может ответить симметрично


а что на этом ресурсе делают проплаченные тролли, которые шерят полную ахинею и бред, придуманные всякими-разными "диванными сотнями"?! Прошу модераторов убрать этот бред с нашего ресурса

----------


## Pilot

Танк "Армата" в Сирии не используется - Чемезов



Москва. 11 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Сирии нет новейших танков "Армата", заявил в интервью американскому изданию The Wall Street Journal глава Ростеха Сергей Чемезов в пятницу.

"Там нет "Армат". Во-первых, у нас там практически нет техники Сухопутных войск, ес очень мало. В основном, это стрелковое и противотанковое оружие. Используется в основном авиация", - сказал он.

С.Чемезов подтвердил, что российская техника проходит испытания в Сирии.

"Это не секрет. Мы оцениваем, как все работает, хороша она или плоха. Мы вносим поправки или осуществляем модификацию", - сказал он.

С.Чемезов уточнил, что в Сирии используются российские вооружения производства 1980-90 гг. "Современной техники там нет", - сказал он.

----------


## lithium

> В случае применения РФ ядерного оружия Турция может ответить симметрично


Вы сами в это верите?

----------


## insider2017

> Вы сами в это верите?


если начнется война межу РФ и Турцией с применением ЯО, то передача авиабомб турецким военным наиболее вероятный сценарий реагирования НАТО, с одной стороны они сами в войну не ввязываются, с другой оказывают помощь союзнику, для этого и существует программа "nuclear sharing".


министр МО РФ С. Шойгу:
ТАСС: Политика - Шойгу: учения НАТО на "восточном фланге" и в Арктике направлены против России

О привлечении ряда стран НАТО к учениям по применению ядерного оружия

Привлечение Соединенными Штатами неядерных стран-членов Североатлантического альянса к учениям по использованию ядерного оружия нарушает Договор о его нераспространении (ДНЯО), заявил также Сергей Шойгу.

"Неядерные страны НАТО привлекаются к учениям по применению американского тактического ядерного оружия, размещенного в ряде европейских государств", - сказал он.




директор Департамента по вопросам нераспространения и контроля над вооружениями МИД России М.И.Ульянов
Интервью директора Департамента по вопросам нераспространения и контроля над вооружениями МИД России М.И.Ульянова агентству ТАСС, 10 декабря 2015 года - Новости - Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации
Мы исходим из того, что существование в НАТО понятия "nuclear sharing" (мы это называем "совместные ядерные миссии" НАТО) само по себе противоречит духу и букве ДНЯО. Мы неоднократно заявляли об этом и на ГА ООН, и на Обзорной конференции ДНЯО в мае нынешнего года. В договоре четко записано: не передавать ни прямо, ни косвенно контроль над ядерным оружием неядерным странам, а неядерные страны типа Германии, Нидерландов, Бельгии, Италии и Турции, где размещено американское ядерное оружие, обязались не принимать контроль над ним ни прямо, ни косвенно.

Правда, американцы говорят, что контроль не передается, но когда летчиков учат применять ядерное оружие, причем реальное ядерное оружие, а не гипотетическое, не виртуальное, то это уже передача контроля, это нарушение духа и буквы ДНЯО.

----------


## OKA

> если начнется война межу РФ и Турцией с применением ЯО, то передача авиабомб турецким военным наиболее вероятный сценарий реагирования НАТО..


Когда ж начнётся-то  "если... наиболее вероятный сценарий" ?  Если не секрет "инсайдера" ?  :Biggrin:  Штирлиц недобитый с милкавказа  :Biggrin: 

Было б совсем горячО, давно бы по проливам баржИ "сирийского экспресса" с вооружениями и л.с. составом туда-сюда не шлындали  :Biggrin:  А над всею туреччиной сплошная бесполётка организовалась случайно)) Тамошняя верхушка хоть играет на краю пропасти, но в пропасть что-то не спешит. А котёл там разогрет покруче укрского.

----------


## lithium

> когда летчиков учат применять ядерное оружие, причем реальное ядерное оружие


Два вопроса.
1. Чем отличается применение В61 от применения других бомб свободного падения?
2. Учат ли сынов великого народа, придумавшего за всю свою истоию только турецкую борьбу, как на F-16 уворачиваться от 9М96?

----------


## Mig

> Когда ж начнётся-то  "если... наиболее вероятный сценарий"?  Штирлиц недобитый с милкавказа


Какой там Штирлиц?! Это Басаев недобитый провокации устраивает... Проплаченные тролли считают, похоже, что таким бредом могут нанести ущерб России... Наивные дауны...

----------


## OKA

> Какой там Штирлиц?! Это Басаев недобитый провокации устраивает... Проплаченные тролли считают, похоже, что таким бредом могут нанести ущерб России... Наивные дауны...


Согласен)) Пусть будет Литвиненко-Резун  :Biggrin:  

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...85814243450880


Вброс про ядрёнбатон ожидаем был, на теме этого кризиса. Укротролли об этом года два мечтают на разных инф.ресурсах. 
Горячо-то действительно не по-деццки. Трещат в Малой Азии и рядом границы государств . Уж про "великие переселения" и говорить не приходится...


Враг не дремлет : 

".. Античные руины в Пальмире пострадали из-за новой волны разрушений в связи с попыткой сирийских войск при поддержке российских авиаударов отбить этот регион у террористов «Исламского государства»(организация запрещена в РФ).

Как сообщает The Times со ссылкой на местных активистов,  со среды этот объект мирового наследия ЮНЕСКО и прилегающий к нему современный город Тадмор подверглись более чем 160 авиаударам. При этом в ходе бомбардировок с вертолетов было сброшено большое количество бочковых бомб.

По данным источников, в результате атаки есть жертвы среди мирных жителей, также несколько ударов пришлись по руинам."

http://www.rosbalt.ru/exussr/2016/03/11/1497093.html

Вот оказывается кто тут варвар-разрушитель древних руин Пальмиры- "Зе таймс" не даст соврать))

Юмор конечно не оч. уместен- там сплошная трагедия, но какова наглость англов!

----------


## insider2017

> Два вопроса.
> 1. Чем отличается применение В61 от применения других бомб свободного падения?
> 2. Учат ли сынов великого народа, придумавшего за всю свою истоию только турецкую борьбу, как на F-16 уворачиваться от 9М96?


естесственно и воздушные бои и подавление ПВО, включая на ежегодных учениях НАТО и двухсторонних учениях "Красный флаг" в США.

Так же как и нанесение ядерных ударов по сами знаете кому на учениях НАТО.

----------


## OKA

> естесственно и воздушные бои и подавление ПВО, включая на ежегодных учениях НАТО и двухсторонних учениях "Красный флаг" в США.
> 
> Так же как и нанесение ядерных ударов по сами знаете кому на учениях НАТО.


Учения НАТО и " рэдфлэги" в других ветках. Здесь про Сирию и около. Есть что нового?
Или приятно размусоливать влажные мечты про то , как укротурки с натой разбомбят всё в округе ядрёнбатонами и подавят все ПВО и т.далее))

Много было там возд. боёв с начала операции ВКС РФ за полгода?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ром

Что-то напомнило. :Confused: 

Новая гуманитарная миссия российского спецназа и офицеров Вооруженных сил.: kanchukov_sa

----------


## Djoker

Будни российских летчиков на авиабазе "Хмеймим" | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

> Вы сами в это верите?


В случае применения РФ ядерного оружия или симметричного ответа Турции?

----------


## lithium

> В случае применения РФ ядерного оружия или симметричного ответа Турции?


Во всё, что написано в провокационной статье на Милкавказе.

----------


## lithium

> Что-то напомнило.


Вежливые люди?

----------


## lithium

> естесственно и воздушные бои и подавление ПВО, включая на ежегодных учениях НАТО и двухсторонних учениях "Красный флаг" в США.


А Вам не кажется, что чурецкие F-16, действуя без поддержки старших союзников по НАТО не смогут прорвать ПВО РФ?




> Так же как и нанесение ядерных ударов по сами знаете кому на учениях НАТО.


Кстати, Вы уклоняетесь от ответа на вопрос о том, в  чем отличие применения В61 от других бомб свободного падения (Мк-83, например).

Так же Вы уклоняетесь от ответа на вопрос, учат ли поклонников турецкой борьбы, записавшихся в пилоты f-16, уворачиваться от 9М96ДМ.

----------


## insider2017

> А Вам не кажется, что чурецкие F-16, действуя без поддержки старших союзников по НАТО не смогут прорвать ПВО РФ?


это еще почему? Все необходимое для этого у них имеется, в эшелон прорыва ПВО выделяются Ф-16 с ПРР AGM-88 HARM и управляемыми ракетами SLAMER, SOM.

В ударный Ф-16 с B-61.



Хама




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqCqkpsw7gA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7kofgrBb6M

----------


## Let_nab

> Все необходимое для этого у них имеется.


И что, тем более необходимое, у них имеется!?

----------


## F74

> И что, тем более необходимое, у них имеется!?


Ну как сказать еще... Если после такой мелкой заварушки США нарушают режим о нераспространении ЯО, тогда жизнь на этой планета- явно лишняя.  ВЫдать http://forums.airforce.ru/users/7397-insider2017/ премию Дарвина в планетарном масштабе. %)

Тем более, как говорил кто-то из наших маршалов- "лучшее ПВО- наши танки на их аэродромах". Тут уж не попишешь ничего- усиленный полк ВВС+ ПВО+ силы спецназначения никак пару турецких армейских корпусов не остановят, даже ядреным оружием.

----------


## insider2017

> Если после такой мелкой заварушки США нарушают режим о нераспространении ЯО


вы считаете российский ядерный удар по стране НАТО мелкой заварушкой? Как раз передача туркам авиабомб и является наибоее вероятным ответом НАТО, чтобы самим не впрягаться.


Без ЯО у РФ нет никаких шансов против Турции, тк проливы блокируются сразу, а передислокация дополнительной авиации, ПВО, ВДВ итд по воздуху в Сирию пресекается выбамбиванием всех сирийских аэроромов, на это туркам и арабам надо максимум сутки.

----------


## insider2017

> И что, тем более необходимое, у них имеется!?


Важное значение придается оперативной и боевой подготовке (ОБП) соединений, частей и подразделений ВВС всех уровней. Перспективными планами предусматривается готовить органы управления и формирования военно-воздушных сил к ведению боевых действий как самостоятельно, так и в составе ОВВС НАТО.

Основными формами ОБП штабов и авиационных подразделений остаются командно-штабные учения и тренировки, летно-тактические и специальные учения, инспекторские проверки и учения-соревнования.

Большое внимание командование ВВС уделяет поддержанию высокой боевой готовности системы противовоздушной обороны. В ходе ежегодных учений "Мави ок" и "Сарп" проверяется уровень готовности частей и подразделений ВВС и ПВО к отражению возможных авиационных ударов вероятного противника с западного, южного или восточного направления. В последнее время значительное внимание стало уделяться выучке личного состава авиационных подразделений поисково-спасательной службы. ОБП ВВС Турции носит комплексный характер и отличается достаточной интенсивностью, что обеспечивает поддержание высокого уровня выучки личного состава авиации, а также зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических частей и подразделений.

В целом военно-воздушные силы Турции являются современным, технически оснащенным видом вооруженных сил и способны решать задачи в ходе как самостоятельных, так и совместных с ОВВС НАТО воздушных операций.

Подполковник Н. Сомов
Зарубежное военное обозрение. 2009, №4, С.59-63

----------


## OKA

> вы считаете российский ядерный удар по стране НАТО ...





> Важное значение придается оперативной и боевой подготовке ...


Можно предложить футурологу "инсайдер" завести ветку в курилке- с ядрёнбатонами , турками, НАТО и альтернативки там рассусоливать.
Ветку про Сирию оставить в том виде, в котором она была до замусоривания фантазиями- т.е. информативной по поводу и названию.

----------


## lithium

> это еще почему?


Потому что ПВО РФ можно прорвать только при *массированном* применении КРБД. 



> Все необходимое для этого у них имеется, в эшелон прорыва ПВО выделяются Ф-16 с ПРР AGM-88 HARM и управляемыми ракетами SLAMER, SOM.


Наши истребители не позволят вражеским F-16 приблизиться к нашим ЗРК на дальность пуска указанных тактических ракет. Так же нужно учитывать, что с 2013 года в войска поступают 40Н6. 
Теоретически можно допустить, что единичные самолеты с пилотами, наевшимися декседрина, могут углубиться в воздушное пространство РФ, но там они столкнутся с 9М96ДМ, а это машина лютая. Уклоняться  от нее  могут только НЛО и то не все.  :Smile: 
Так что статейка по Вашей ссылке не только провокационная, но и пустая.

----------


## Torero

На востоке Сирии сбит военный самолет https://rns.online/military/Povstant...et-2016-03-12/

----------


## LansE293

Да, сирийский МИГ-21, похоже сбит из ПЗРК


Пилот Муса Трекман катапультировался и убит при приземлении...

----------


## insider2017

у повстанцев появились ПЗРК, еверная Хама, пуск по самолету

https://youtu.be/EdzUc12EiDU

----------


## OKA

> у повстанцев появились ПЗРК, еверная Хама, пуск по самолету
> 
> https://youtu.be/EdzUc12EiDU


Давно были : "Северокорейские ПЗРК HT-16PGJ в Сирии    Mar. 12th, 2016 at 5:33 PM



В известном англоязычном блоге spioenkop.blogspot.com/2016/03/north-korean-ht-16pgj-manpads-in-syria.html появились новые фото северокорейских ПЗРК в Сирии. Данные ПЗРК называются HT-16PGJ и по всей видимости являются дальнейшим развитием ПЗРК "Игла-1", лицензию на производство которых когда-то приобрела КНДР.
Судя по маркировке на ящике из под данных ПЗРК, что были захвачены боевиками на базе 80-й бригады Сирийской Арабской Армии под Алеппо в феврале 2013 г, Сирия приобрела их в 2004 г."

Северокорейские ПЗРК HT-16PGJ в Сирии - Юрий Лямин


http://warfiles.ru/show-96857-a-pomo...-boevikam.html


"Алжирское издание "IMPACT24.INFO" сообщило, что 10 марта алжирская армия в районе Уэд Сауф уничтожила троих террористов, в том числе и главаря банды, орудующей на юго-востоке страны с 1994 года. В ходе спецоперации у боевиков была изъята большая партия оружия. Особое внимание представляют 6 комплексов переносного ЗРК FIM-92 Stinger. С помощью данного вооружения террористы могли атаковать гражданские самолёты в аэропортах Суфи и Хасси-Мессауд. 
Близость к границе позволяет предположить, что оружие поступило террористам из Ливии. Ранее оно могла использоваться исламистами, противостоящими армии Каддафи. Поставки в Ливию мог обеспечить Катар. Также изъяты: 20 автоматов Калашникова, три гранатомента РПГ-7, два пулемета РПК, две снайперские винтовки, два автоматических пистолета, четыре гранаты, два пояса смертника, боеприпасы, внедорожник, два бинокля, два прибора GPS, два мобильных телефона и прочее. "

http://cassad.net/v-mire/25270-alzhi...k-stinger.html

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2732203


"АНКАРА, 12 мар — РИА Новости, Федор Смирнов. Принадлежащий НАТО самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения AWACS будет осуществлять миссию в турецком воздушном пространстве 12-15 марта для демонстрации солидарности альянса с Турцией в обеспечении безопасности на фоне сирийского кризиса, говорится в распространенном в субботу заявлении генштаба ВС Турции.

"В связи с сирийским кризисом и событиями в регионе в рамках мер по обеспечению безопасности Турции со стороны НАТО с 12 по 15 марта будет осуществлять дежурство самолет AWACS. Подобные акции планируется проводить с определенной периодичностью в ближайшие месяцы в рамках принципа коллективной безопасности, который является главной обязанностью НАТО. Это демонстрация солидарности с Турцией для обеспечения безопасности перед лицом потенциальных угроз", — говорится в заявлении."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/world/20160312/1388866906.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Важное значение придается оперативной и боевой подготовке (ОБП) соединений, частей и подразделений ВВС всех уровней. Перспективными планами предусматривается готовить органы управления и формирования военно-воздушных сил к ведению боевых действий как самостоятельно, так и в составе ОВВС НАТО.
> 
> Основными формами ОБП штабов и авиационных подразделений остаются командно-штабные учения и тренировки, летно-тактические и специальные учения, инспекторские проверки и учения-соревнования.
> 
> Большое внимание командование ВВС уделяет поддержанию высокой боевой готовности системы противовоздушной обороны. В ходе ежегодных учений "Мави ок" и "Сарп" проверяется уровень готовности частей и подразделений ВВС и ПВО к отражению возможных авиационных ударов вероятного противника с западного, южного или восточного направления. В последнее время значительное внимание стало уделяться выучке личного состава авиационных подразделений поисково-спасательной службы. ОБП ВВС Турции носит комплексный характер и отличается достаточной интенсивностью, что обеспечивает поддержание высокого уровня выучки личного состава авиации, а также зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических частей и подразделений.
> 
> В целом военно-воздушные силы Турции являются современным, технически оснащенным видом вооруженных сил и способны решать задачи в ходе как самостоятельных, так и совместных с ОВВС НАТО воздушных операций.
> 
> Подполковник Н. Сомов
> Зарубежное военное обозрение. 2009, №4, С.59-63


Ага-ага! Прямо с брошюры ГлавПура! Глобально много слов про "уделение внимание", "боевой и политической подготовке", "моральном духе" и "высокой боевой готовности", но конкретного - ничего. Вы умело оперируете и чётко выдаёте умозаключения и охарактеризовали силы и средства уж точно которые прорвут и порвут любого!

----------


## OKA

ВВС США применяют OV-10 :




Всего 5 штуцеров баков стоимость вылета- дёшево и сердито)) В сравнении с современными аппаратами. Понятное дело, есть всего небольшая ниша, но тем не менее))

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

Decades-old OV-10 Bronco planes used against ISIS - CNNPolitics.com

Много фото амерских ВВС по линку.

----------


## Fencer

> Во всё, что написано в провокационной статье на Милкавказе.


Понятно...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

МиГ-21 ВВС Сирии сбит в провинции Хама, один пилот погиб, второй выжил | РИА Новости

----------


## Ростаслав

Прошу прощения, если это обсуждалось: я правильно понимаю, что все Су-25, применяемые сейчас в Сирии, оборудованы подсистемой СВП-24-25? Это подсистема устанавливается на Су-25СМ3?

----------


## AndyK

> Прошу прощения, если это обсуждалось: я правильно понимаю, что все Су-25, применяемые сейчас в Сирии, оборудованы подсистемой СВП-24-25? Это подсистема устанавливается на Су-25СМ3?


В гугле забанили?)))
Авиадартс-2015
http://www.unlimit-talks.tk/showthre...id=1228&page=2

----------


## Ростаслав

> В гугле забанили?)))
> Авиадартс-2015
> http://www.unlimit-talks.tk/showthre...id=1228&page=2


Спасибо за ссылки, только ответа на МОИ вопросы там нет.

----------


## OKA

"«Тимур»: «Смерч» сжег скопление боевиков, в Хомсе ИГИЛ несет огромные потери от ударов ВВС, сбит МИГ-21, боевики пытаются убить своих лидеров из-за перемирия 13.03.2016 - 1:27

Последнюю информацию о ситуации в Сирии «Русской Весне» сообщил уроженец Донбасса с позывным «Тимур», находящийся сейчас в отрядах курдского сопротивления и отвечающий за координацию взаимодействия с сирийской армией.
Обстановка в Сирии (12 марта)

Боевики организуют покушения на своих лидеров из-за перемирия

Появилась информация о покушениях террористов на лидеров бандформирований, готовых участвовать в примирении. С начала мирного процесса уже в нескольких провинциях, в т. ч. Даръа, Дамаск и Алеппо, было совершено до десяти таких покушений.
Бои и артобстрелы в Алеппо и Латакии

В Алеппо — очередное нарушение перемирия.«Нусра» вместе с несколькими другими вооруженными группировками напала на позиции сирийской армии, что вызвало ответный удар. Бои завязались рядом с районом Аз-Зохра около мечети Великого пророка.

В провинции Латакия боевики, действуя в районе западнее Калаз-Тахтани, в ущерб себе подвергли обстрелу подразделение правительственных войск, и в результате ответного огня, сбежали со своих позиций.
Боевики сбили МИГ-21 ВВС Сирии над городом Кафер-Нбуда

В провинции Хама над городом Кафер-Нбуда во время выполнении авиацией ВВС Сирии задач по уничтожению террористов, боевиками с земли был обстрелян и сбит сирийский МИГ-21. Подробности чуть позже.

По данным местной службы безопасности, «нусровцы», действующие в районе Джебель эз-Завие провинции Идлиб, переодеваются в сирийскую военную форму, чтобы беспрепятственно приникнуть на подконтрольную правительству территорию для проведения терактов.
В Хомсе ИГИЛ несет огромные потери от ударов ВВС

В провинции Хомс ВВС увеличили интенсивность нанесения ударов по позициям отрядов ИГИЛ* на востоке и юго-востоке мухафазы, в результате чего боевики несут огромные потери в живой силе и военной технике.

    В результате авиационных ударов сирийских ВВС по позициям ИГИЛ на западной окраине Пальмиры уничтожено около сотни боевиков, в том числе и ряд полевых командиров. По непроверенным данным, уничтожен полевой командир Абу-Джихад.

Оборона «игиловцев» под Пальмирой ослабевает, что должно существенно помочь правительственным войскам перед намечающимся наступлением на город.
«Смерч» сжег скопление боевиков ИГИЛ

Скопления «игиловцев», действующих в районе хребта Вади-Каддахат, накрыто «Смерчом».

В районе Аль-Бир армейцами уничтожены укрепрайоны вместе с террористами.

В Восточной Гуте провинции Дамаск продолжаются провокационные обстрелы подразделений правительственных войск. За прошедшие сутки боевичьё вело огонь из районов Бейт-Наем, Джисрейн, Дума и Хараста.

В населённые пункты, поддерживающие процесс национального примирения — Адра и Ябруд, — доставлена российская гуманитарная помощь.

Позывной «Тимур», специально для «Русской Весны» "

«Тимур»: «Смерч» сжег скопление боевиков, в Хомсе ИГИЛ несет огромные потери от ударов ВВС, сбит МИГ-21, боевики пытаются убить своих лидеров из-за перемирия | Русская весна




Сирия. Тартус и не только... - Вахтенный журнал стареющего пирата

"Сирийский экспресс"




"Сирийский экспресс" & Перемирие... - Вахтенный журнал стареющего пирата

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8q8C1GBL3o

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо за ссылки, только ответа на МОИ вопросы там нет.


Есть, и даже более чем ))

----------


## F74

> Есть, и даже более чем ))


Там просто про один самолет на предыдущей странице. :)

----------


## AndyK

> Там просто про один самолет на предыдущей странице. :)


Сервер баласера пока временно недоступен, но вот в кэше гугла в первой же строке
https://www.google.ru/webhp?sourceid...86%D0%B8%D0%B8

----------


## F74

> Сервер баласера пока временно недоступен, но вот в кэше гугла в первой же строке
> https://www.google.ru/webhp?sourceid...86%D0%B8%D0%B8


Не, это я к тому, что жаждущий в полученной ссылке поленился откатиться страницу назад. :)

----------


## AndyK

> Не, это я к тому, что жаждущий в полученной ссылке поленился откатиться страницу назад. :)


Ага, "шпиены" совсем обленились ;)

----------


## Torero

Исламисты, на всякий случай, попытались заявить о "сбитом Су-34". В одной соседней стране, эту "новость" вчера довольно активно пытались растиражировать Эксперты усомнились в видео, на котором якобы сбит российский Су-34. Новости - наше призвание. РЕН ТВ

----------


## Let_nab

> Исламисты, на всякий случай, попытались заявить о "сбитом Су-34". В одной соседней стране, эту "новость" вчера довольно активно пытались растиражировать Эксперты усомнились в видео, на котором якобы сбит российский Су-34. Новости - наше призвание. РЕН ТВ


Это было вчера!
Сегодня новая хохма - "Миссия завершена: Россия выводит войска из Сирии" - Миссия завершена: Россия выводит войска из Сирии | ЮГРАПРО

Или тут - http://newinform.com/voyna/8667-miss...u-v-sirii.html

----------


## andrew_78

> Интересно а какие у вас методы... и далее бла-бла-бла


Вижу очередные оправдания и изворачивания. А они, как известно, первый признак вины. Я мог был привести еще кучу фактов, доказывающие вашу двуличность и беспринципность (по этой причине прекратил связь и зачистил посты на ветке Су-27), но этот топик не место для подобных дискуссий. У Высоцкого есть хорошие строки: "Я не люблю, когда чужой читает письма, заглядывая мне через плечо" и такие: "На всем готовеньком - ты счаслив ли дурак?" Сегодня Прощенное Воскресенье и я прощаю вас. И не надо тут более отвечать - уважайте других участников.

----------


## Ростаслав

> Там просто про один самолет на предыдущей странице. :)


Спасибо, действительно частично ответ на предыдущей странице)... А вообще, на мои два вопроса можно было ответить одним предложением, если народ здесь такой умный.

----------


## Djoker

> ПУТИН ПРИКАЗАЛ ГЛАВЕ МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ СО ВТОРНИКА НАЧАТЬ ВЫВОД РОССИЙСКОЙ ГРУППИРОВКИ ИЗ СИРИИ, ПОСКОЛЬКУ ПОСТАВЛЕННЫЕ ЗАДАЧИ ВЫПОЛНЕНЫ


Путин приказал Шойгу начать вывод российской группировки из Сирии | РИА Новости

----------


## ОБУ

Это победа или ...?

----------


## Djoker

> Российские пункты в Тартусе и на базе Хмеймим должны продолжить работу в прежнем режиме, заявил президент. "Наши пункты базирования - морской в Тартусе и авиационный на аэродроме Хмеймим - будут функционировать в прежнем режиме. Они должны быть надежно защищены с суши, с моря и с воздуха", - заявил глава государства. Он добавил, что часть оставшихся военных будет заниматься контролем за соблюдением режима прекращения огня.


ТАСС: Политика - Путин приказал Шойгу начать вывод основных сил РФ из Сирии с 15 марта

----------


## Nazar

> Это победа или ...?



Есть товарищи, которые из любой чужой перемоги сделают зраду и наоборот.

----------


## LansE293

Российские пункты в Тартусе и на базе Хмеймим должны продолжить работу в прежнем режиме, заявил президент. "Наши пункты базирования - морской в Тартусе и авиационный на аэродроме Хмеймим - будут функционировать в прежнем режиме. Они должны быть надежно защищены с суши, с моря и с воздуха", - заявил глава государства. Он добавил, что часть оставшихся военных будет заниматься контролем за соблюдением режима прекращения огня. 

По словам Шойгу, российские войска уничтожили в Сирии более 2 тысяч боевиков - выходцев из РФ. "На территории Сирии уничтожено более 2 тысяч бандитов - выходцев из России, в том числе 17 полевых командиров", - доложил Шойгу президенту.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин приказал начать вывод основных сил РФ из Сирии с 15 марта

----------


## Torero

Интересно, основная часть это сколько сил и средств? Наверняка, комплексы ПВО останутся

----------


## KURYER

> Это победа или ...?


Не вешать нос, гардемарины



> Авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов" летом планируется отправить в Средиземное море

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, основная часть это сколько сил и средств? Наверняка, комплексы ПВО останутся


Познавательно :


"По Сирии...

Большая часть бортов ВКС отправляется в РФ, оставив на ВПП "Хмеймим" наряд сил, минимально необходимый для ведения воздушной разведки и спорадических БШУ по передумавшим мириться отрядам "умеренной" оппозиции/ИГ/Ан-Нусре.

Большая часть аэродромной техники и инфраструктуры авиабазы "Хмеймим" идет в консервацию.

Полностью остаются в Сирии сухопутные части и части ПВО, осуществляющие охрану "Хмеймима" и Тартуса.

Полностью остаётся институт советников.

Продолжаются военные поставки из РФ.

Продолжается работа координационного штаба в Багдаде и "центра по примирению" на "Хмеймиме".

Полностью сохраняется присутствие военно-морской группировки в восточном Средиземноморье.

Так вижу.

Любопытно, что ничего сегодня не прозвучало о ранее анонсированном летнем турне в Средиземку "Кузнецова" с обновленной авиагруппой..."

По Сирии... - Вахтенный журнал стареющего пирата



" Вообще-то  Косачев - последний человечек, которого надо слушать о чем-то серьезном.
...

Война в Сирии вышла на тот уровень, что гоняться штурмовиками за каждым отдельно стоящим "джипом" с пулеметом на крыше - ну не стоит цель полета и ракеты, которая на него потратится.

Основные вещи уже сделаны - раздолбали и перевели в кочевой режим центры управления врага, склады аммуниции, нарушили пути снабжения. Нарушена инфраструктура вывоза турками нефтянки, "корованы" бензовозов уже не ходят, да и половина ИГИЛ уже перебирается в Ливию - к французам с итальянцами под бок. Ну а "своих" клиентов мы, я так понимаю, существенно подавили - пока они в Домодедово не вернулись с подарочками.

Потренировали летунов, мореманов, снабженцев, связистов, радио- и авиакосморазведку. Проверили в реальном деле новые образцы вооружения. Собрали политические дивиденды внутри и снаружи.
В общем, славно посидели-пообщались, съели "тирамису", выпили на дорожку коньячку с лимоном и выкурили сигару.
Пора прощаться и уходить.

А чтоб хозяевам не скучалось - остается в районе дежурная военно-морская команда "в несколько вымпелов", остается авиабаза в усеченном варианте (которую всегда можно быстро, в перелет-два вернуть в прежнее состояние и подтянуть морем снабжение). Натурально, остаются советники и бойцов невидимого фронта тоже вряд ли убирают. Как и тех, кто их там всех в таких товарных количествах охраняет. И еще теперь добавилась рота "переговорщиков за мир".
И (не знаю, но предполагаю) - еще рота специальных специалистов в курдских вопросах.

Эдакими темпами скоро и вправду самыми лучшими в мире миротворцами станем.
Пальмира с Раккой - это ж городские бои, города пехота берет, а не авиация. Та только их снабжение перекрыть помогает. А еще сезон песчанных бурь, это на пару месяцев - умри все живое, вообще гиблое дело.

Собственно - технически говоря, можно было ожидать этого, наверное, и месяц назад, и два вперед. Не сомневаюсь, что точное время этого решения диктовалось уже чисто политическими соображениями. Что там в ООНе, Иране и Минфине. Ну что ж, поглядим.

ВВП снова всех уконтрапупил.

PS. Вот только блоггеров опять не спросили, в ЖЖ голосования ж не было?
Или я опять что-то пропустил?

PPS. Меня сейчас больше другое занимает - кто будет первым западным кретином, "приглашающим" наших в Ливию? Или съедаю все свои галстуки и публично признаю, что плохо понимаю "эуропейцев". "

Вообще-то: relle_u_m

----------


## KURYER

Из Сирийской операции делают первые выводы



> Сейчас собеседник говорит, что первая часть самолетов штурмовой авиации будет возвращена в места постоянной дислокации. В Хмеймиме же останутся, в частности, системы ПВО (с их помощью военные собираются контролировать воздушное пространство), десяток вертолетов, бронетранспортеры БТР-82А и танки Т-90С, четверка Су-35, переброшенных в Сирию только в начале марта, и возможно, еще несколько Су-30СМ.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

думается мне, что матчасть, переброшенная недавно, там останется. Самолетов эдак 20 в сумме. Да и чего там сейчас делать. Весна- сезон песчаных бурь. К тому же переброску уже отработали, база подготовлена. Ничего не мешает все вернуть. ну а встречать главком летит еще и в Челябинск

----------


## KURYER

Первая группа истребителей (??) прибыла в Волжский, судя по ФР-24. Лидер-Ту-154

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

15 мар. 2016 г. Первая группа российских самолетов с авиабазы Хмеймим вылетела в пункты постоянной дислокации в РФ. «Лидер» группы — самолет Ту-154, за ним следуют Су-34.

----------


## алтын

Российские военнослужащие на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии получили награды из рук начальника Генштаба сирийской армии Али Абдуллы Аюба. Церемония была приурочена к началу вывода части российской военной группировки.

----------


## KURYER

Кстати, а о второй группе ничего не слышно:



> Уже две группы российских самолетов покинули авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, сообщил во вторник в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" корреспондент, находящийся на авиабазе.
> "Первые две группы уже взлетели и сейчас находятся в воздухе — они держат курс в сторону России", — сказал корреспондент.
> Самолеты движутся группами, в каждой из которой есть "лидер" — Ту-154 или Ил-76, и следующие за ним боевые самолеты различных типов. В таком построении они проследуют до российской границы, после чего отправятся к местам своего постоянного базирования.


Сообщение от 14.00 (мск)!

----------


## Let_nab

Неожиданно!

----------


## OKA

> Кстати, а о второй группе ничего не слышно..


FR24 кажет что сейчас RFF7086   Tupolev Tu-154
	Registration(154C32)
RA-85042 Russian Air Force из Латакии к Мск подлетает))

http://www.flightradar24.com/RFF7086/9197aab

Может лидерствовал, может людей привёз. 

Приземлился в Чкл.))

----------


## Казанец

Очень радует и где-то даже изумляет, что за всё время операции не понесли эксплуатационных потерь. Ни одной. Молодцы.

----------


## OKA

> Очень радует и где-то даже изумляет, что за всё время операции не понесли эксплуатационных потерь. Ни одной. Молодцы.


Это да. Если б не турецкая засада-провокация и гибель людей в связи с этим, операцию можно считать чрезвычайно успешной.
Позже, конечно детали появятся, наверняка не всё гладко было по технической части, но всё равно- впечатляет! Не зря столько лет тренировались. Слава нашим ВКС!

----------


## Djoker

> In this photo provided by the Russian Defense Ministry Press Service, a lineup of Russian troops is held before withdrawal at Hemeimeem air base in Syria, Tuesday, March 15, 2016. 
> Vadim Grishankin/Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/photo-p...145702948.html

Б\н 06 засветился.

----------


## Djoker

330 боевых вылетов


https://vk.com/wall22440138_2248

----------


## Ростаслав

> 330 боевых вылетов
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/wall22440138_2248


Как минимум 330. Между 330 и 339).

----------


## OKA

Вообще интересно пишут))

https://almasdarnews.com/article/rus...syria-russian/

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...atakia-russian

https://twitter.com/RusMasdar

По линкам отсюда : 

Сводка из Сирии. Сирийская армия продвигается в районе Пальмиры. - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## Let_nab

*В Германии считают, что Путин уходит из Сирии, чтобы заняться Украиной!* 

ссылка - https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-03...hodit-iz-Sirii

----------


## Pilot

Судя по трансляции. Су-25 вылетели, на стоянке видно один боевой. Су-35 на месте, пара Су-30 тоже на земле. В ДЗ построили домики. Летают с новой полосы. Су-34 тоже на стоянке. Су-24 и Су-34 взлетали без ПТБ, но и бомб не видно. Может новые экипажи вводятся? или облеты после ТЭЧ

----------


## ZHeN

> Судя по трансляции


по какой такой трансляции ?

----------


## Pilot

> по какой такой трансляции ?


из Сирии прямая трансляция идет. Сейчас закончилась. Раздается всем каналам

----------


## Pilot

странно. Или Су-25 раньше вылетали или их переставили куда-то. Сейчас пошло звено за Ил-76 в сопровождении Су-30
На флайтрадаре их нет :(
Да, Су-25 переставили на новую стоянку перед ТЭЧ

----------


## алтын

в утренней трансляции показан вылет Су-30 . Кроме номера , все остальные ОЗ закрашены . Под сирийскими флагом теперь летать будем?
  
фотохостинг бесплатный 


видео (там с 37 минуты заставка кончается)

----------


## алтын



----------


## KURYER

Радиосканеры 



> Ил-76 78764  ведёт группу самолётов из Сирии 1ч полёта, группа порядок


Есть предположение, что группа сядет (села) в Иране  (Хамедан) на дозаправку.

----------


## Pilot

На 26 сдуру так закрасили, что смыть не получилось.

----------


## алтын

> На 26 сдуру так закрасили, что смыть не получилось.


Нарисовать заново руки не дошли?

а на 28 звезда на месте. 

хостинг картинок bmp

----------


## L39aero

Вы как будто вчера это увидели!ну не до накрашивания звезд,не до накрашивания,прикиньте,су-34 вчера прилетели,тоже часть без оз!ничего страшного,на аэродинамику и принадлежность не влияет

----------


## Pilot

Су-24 домой полетели за Ил-76

При внимательном рассмотрении утреннего видео ..... вертолетик интересный в кадре появляется

----------


## алтын

> Су-24 домой полетели за Ил-76


74 тоже на рулёжку вышел, но он без подвесных баков

    
куда залить картинку 

с 16-й минуты трансляция началась

----------


## Pilot

скажу больше. в трансляции утром показывали вылет пары Су-24 и пары Су-34 с бомбами, при этом ведущая России 24 рассказывала что наши самолеты летят домой

----------


## Pilot

> с 16-й минуты трансляция началась


трансляция началась примерно в 12.50

----------


## KURYER

Радиосканер:



> Ил-76 76770 взлетел с Хмеймим с группой. Возвращается на аэродром вылета по причине отказа у одного из истребителей


Су-25 приземлились на дозаправку в Иране.

----------


## Pilot

Ну он же с Су-24 ушел

----------


## KURYER

Работают три Ил-76:
78764-ведёт группу Су-25-х. Сели в Иране.
76763-смешанная группа Су-24 и Су-34. 
76770-группа Су-24, возвращается на базу.

----------


## Pilot

Странно. Посмотрел трансляцию. Су-34 только с бомбами были. 763 взлетал в группе с Су-24. На прикрытие Су-30 и Су-35

----------


## ZHeN

Су-30СМ с ФАБами, Су-24М и Су-34 с боевой нагрузкой ... так же видны на стоянке Су-35С

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России добавил 28 новых фото в альбом «Подготовка Су-25 и Су-24М к перелету с аэр.Хмеймим на АвБ ЮВО"

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4350852&type=3

----------


## алтын

это вроде Су-25? а пишут Су-24М

----------


## ОБУ

> Су-30СМ с ФАБами, Су-24М и Су-34 с боевой нагрузкой ... так же видны на стоянке Су-35С


Это они так попрощаться...

----------


## алтын

> "Минобороны России добавил 28 новых фото в альбом «Подготовка Су-25 и Су-24М к перелету с аэр.Хмеймим на АвБ ЮВО"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4350852&type=3


на снимках 77-й борт с подвесными баками, а его взлёта на видео не видно.

----------


## KURYER

Звено штурмовиков Су-25 вернулось из Сирии на авиабазу Кубани



> Звено российских штурмовиков Су-25, вернувшихся из Сирии, приземлилось в среду вечером на одной из авиабаз Краснодарского края, передают журналисты с места событий.
> Встретить летчиков на аэродроме пришли их жены, дети, родные и близкие. Приветствуя встречающих, штурмовики прошли над аэродромом в парадном воздушном строю на малой высоте, после чего совершили роспуск.
> На авиабазу также прибыл командующий Южным военным округом генерал-полковник Александр Галкин.


Если не ошибаюсь прибыли 44 53 27 25 22 24
И мелькнуло сообщение, что начата погрузка вертолётов



> An-124-100 RA-82037 is going to carry four RuAF's Mi-24P combat helicopters from Syria to Russia

----------


## алтын

> На аэродроме в Приморско-Ахтарске приземлились экипажи *четырех штурмовиков Су-25*, участвовавших в военной операции в Сирии. Авиабазу Хмеймим они покинули сегодня утром.
> 
> *Шестерых летчиков* встречали родные и близкие, а также командующий войсками Южного военного округа генерал-полковник Александр Галкин и губернатор Кубани Вениамин Кондратьев.


На кубанскую авиабазу из Сирии вернулись штурмовики Су-25 — Российская газета

штурмовиков 4 , а летчиков шесть. Спарки?

----------


## Pilot

53 и 44 спарки
вероятно, Су-25 ушли в двух партиях. первые в 7 утра, вторые в 11. а в 13 вылетели Су-24

----------


## Pilot

16.03.2016 - 19:47
СРОЧНО: ВКС России начали массированную атаку на ИГИЛ в Пальмире, прикрывая наступление Армии Сирии 
В течение последнего получаса российская военная авиация ведет массированную атаку на позиции ИГИЛ* у Пальмиры.

Прямо сейчас российские штурмовики и бомбардировщики обеспечивают прикрытие с воздуха солдатам Сирийской Арабской Армии (САА), наступающим на позиции террористов ИГИЛ у Пальмиры.

Кроме того, ВКС России наносят мощнейшие авиаудары по боевикам, уже уничтожив несколько целей вблизи стратегического города Аль-Сакана на востоке сельской местности провинции Хомс. Вокруг города Аль-Сaкана расположено несколько важных нефтяных месторождений, которые обеспечивали ИГИЛ большими деньгами от продажи нефти, передает арабское агентство Almasdar.

По сообщению сирийских СМИ, ВКС России продолжает свои воздушные налеты, призванные ослабить террористическую группировку ИГИЛ в Сирии. Россия не останавливает борьбы с терроризмом, несмотря на снижение численности группировки в САР.

----------


## Djoker

Ми-28

----------


## Djoker

Ка-52 на 0:02 




Только привезли, похоже...

----------


## KURYER

> Ка-52 на 0:02


Война переходит в вертолётную фазу
 
А Керри, говорят, с хорошим настроением едет в Москву... :Tongue: 



> Today 6 SU-25 (44, 53, 27, 25, 22, 24) RED and 4 Su-24M2 (81, 78, 79, 74) left the base in Syria. 4 Su-34 left yesterday. 14 planes so far.

----------


## OKA

"ПАЛЬМИРА (Сирия), 16 мар — РИА Новости, Михаил Алаеддин. Сирийская армия при поддержке ополчения выбила боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ) с господствующей высоты к юго-востоку от Пальмиры, сообщил РИА Новости военный источник.

"Бойцы сирийской армии и ополченцы выбили террористов ИГ с высоты 939,5, она является господствующей в гряде Хайа. Все террористы на огневой позиции ликвидированы",- рассказал собеседник агентства.

По словам источника, сирийские ВВС уничтожили командный пункт в ущелье рядом с Хайа. На господствующей высоте закрепились бойцы правительственной армии."

РИА Новости Источник: армия Сирии взяла господствующую высоту близ Пальмиры | РИА Новости


"МОСКВА, 16 мар — РИА Новости. Россия поставила оружие иракским курдам, партия из пяти зенитных установок ЗУ-23-2 была передана 14 марта в присутствии высокопоставленных российских дипломатов и замначальника генштаба курдского ополчения, сообщил РИА Новости в среду атташе российского генерального консульства в иракском Эрбиле Артем Григорян.

"Партия оружия пришла позавчера, 14 марта, и предназначалась вооруженным формированиям Иракского Курдистана — пешмерге. Оружие было передано в присутствии посла (России в Ираке) и генерального консула (России), а также заместителя начальника генштаба пешмерги", — сказал Григорян.

По его словам, были переданы "пять зенитных установок ЗУ-23-2 и 20 тысяч снарядов к ним".

Григорян сообщил, что посол России в Багдаде Илья Моргунов 13 марта на встрече с президентом Иракского Курдистана Масудом Барзани обсудил новые поставки российского оружия.

"После передачи партии оружия 14 марта посол (РФ) заявил, что это не последняя партия оружия. Он отметил, что Россия надеется, что с помощью этого оружия пешмерга и вооруженные силы Ирака победят ИГИЛ ("Исламское государство" организация запрещена в России)", — отметил дипломат."

РИА Новости Россия поставила иракским курдам зенитные установки | РИА Новости

----------


## Pilot

я про эти вертолеты и писал. кто-то прохихикал  при отсмотре видео. ми-28 есть еще на других кадрах

----------


## Fencer

> Война переходит в вертолётную фазу


Взамен выведенных самолетов из Сирии, Россия перебросила туда новейшие вертолеты Ми-28Н и Ка-52 / Авиация / Российская электроника и техника

----------


## Pilot

Тройка Су-24 садится в Шаголе.
Сели. Торжественная встреча :)

----------


## Pilot

81, 79, 78

----------


## ZHeN

> Тройка Су-24 садится в Шаголе.
> Сели. Торжественная встреча :)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNB6XQV6a1o

----------


## алтын

[more]

----------


## KURYER

Djoker, ну этот то хоть не России фотографировали  :Biggrin: 



ИСТОЧНИК

Интерфакс:



> В связи с выводом основной части группировки ВКС России задачи по огневой поддержке частей и подразделений сирийской армии, ведущих боевые действия против отрядов террористов, будут, вероятно, возложены, в том числе, на новые российские боевые вертолеты Ка-52 "Аллигатор" и Ми-28 "Ночной охотник".
>        О том, что эти боевые машины пополнили авиационную группировку ВКС в Сирии, свидетельствуют видеоматериалы российских и зарубежных СМИ.
>        По неофициальной информации, несколько боевых вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор" и Ми-28 "Ночной охотник" были доставлены в Сирию самолетами Военно-транспортной авиации.

----------


## Pilot

ВВП награждает участников операции в Сирии

----------


## Pilot

на награждении все секреты Родины выдали :))))) Начали с Героя спецназовца :) А потом и артиллеристы и пехота :))) Ну и, конечно, летчики и моряки

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> ВВП награждает участников операции в Сирии


Владимир Путин наградил 17 военных, в том числе одну женщину, участвовавших в антитеррористической операции в Сирии.

Золотые Звезды Героев России
        начальник штаба - первый заместитель командующего войсками Центрального военного округа генерал-полковник Александр Дворников
        офицер Главного управления Генерального штаба ВС полковник Вадим Байкулов
        старший штурман-испытатель летно-испытательного центра 929-го ГЛЦ полковник Виктор Романов
        заместитель командира авиационной эскадрильи 47-го смешанного авиационного полка 105-й гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии шестой армии ВВС и ПВО майор Андрей Дьяченко.

Орден Святого Георгия IV cтепени
        начальник штаба, первый заместитель командующего первой танковой армией Западново военного округа генерал-майор Юрий Яровицкий. 

Орден "За заслуги перед Отечеством" IV степени
        заместитель генерального директора - директор филиала авиационной холдинговой компании "Сухой" "Новосибирский авиационный завод имени Чкалова" Сергей Смирнов.

Орден Мужества 
        начальник артиллерии - начальник отделения артиллерии 200-й отдельной мотострелковой бригады подполковник Николай Ноздренко
        штурман 47-го смешанного авиационного полка 105-го гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии шестой армии ВВС и ПВО майор Андрей Захаров
        заместитель командира полка по летной подготовке 120-го отдельного смешанного авиационного полка 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО подполковник Ярослав Якунин.

Орден "За военные заслуги"
        начальник оперативного отдела - заместитель начальника штаба управления 41-го общевойсковой армии полковник Виталий Жданов.

Знак отличия - Георгиевский крест IV степени
        командир отделения - разведчик отделения реактивной артиллерийской батареи 810-й отдельной бригады морской пехоты Черноморского флота младший сержант Олег Баранов
        оператор расчета беспилотных летательных аппаратов 80-й отдельной мотострелковой бригады младший сержант Александр Аншуков.

Медали ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" II степени с мечами
        командир авиационного звена 120-го отдельного смешанного авиационного полка 11-й армии ВВС и ПВО майор Антон Канорский
        старший летчик авиационного звена авиационной эскадрильи (на Су-24М) 98-го отдельного смешанного авиационного полка 45-й армии ВВС и ПВО капитан Сергей Цветков.

Медали ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" II степени
        командир большой подводной лодки "Ростов-на-Дону" Новороссийской военно-морской базы Черноморского флота капитан второго ранга Андрей Адамский
        инженер отделения сигнализации 1073-го Центра управления ВКС старший лейтенант Елена Веселова.

Медаль "За отвагу"
       награжден заместитель командира гаубичного артиллерийского дивизиона 120-й артиллерийской бригады 41-й общевойсковой армии капитан Андрей Подольский.
https://news.mail.ru/politics/25161040/

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 17 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Свыше 30 политических партий, собравшихся на съезд в городе Румейлан (провинция Хасеке), официально объявили о создании региональной федеративной администрации на севере Сирии.

Об этом сообщило информационное агентство "Фират".

В форуме, который проходит под девизом "Демократическая федеративная Сирии - гарантия совместной жизни и братства народов", приняли участие 200 делегатов. По сведениям агентства, они представляют курдов, арабов, ассирийцев, туркменов, черкесов и армян, проживающих в северных и северо-восточных районах страны.

Комментируя это решение, официальный представитель дирекции по иностранным делам Западного Курдистана (Роджава) Идрис Наасан заявил телеканалу "Аль-Маядин", что "у курдов нет географических претензий в Сирии". "Северный федеративный район останется частью Сирии", - заявил он. По словам Наасана, "курды войдут в правительство, которое будет создано по итогам межсирйиских переговоров в Женеве". 

Реакция правительства Сирии

В специальном заявлении сирийского МИД отмечается, что "любой вопрос о федерализации является посягательством на территориальную целостность страны, противоречит конституции Сирии и международному законодательству". Ведомство также указало, что "любое заявление в этом направлении не имеет законной силы и не будет иметь ни юридических, ни экономических или социальных последствий, так как оно не отражает желания и устремлений всего сирийского народа". 

"Все слои сирийского общества выступают за сохранение территориального и национального единства Сирии страны", - отмечается в заявлении внешнеполитического ведомства. "Основная задача, которая стоит сегодня перед нашим народом - это борьба с терроризмом, и любое отклонение от нее станет поддержкой противников Сирии, которые стремятся ее ослабить и помешать доблестной сирийской армии разбить бандформирования, восстановить стабильность и безопасность во всех уголках страны", - говорится в документе.

Аналогичной точки зрения придерживается и Турция, о чем накануне заявил представитель турецкого МИДа."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Курды объявили о создании федерального региона на севере Сирии


К ситуации : Федеративный Курдистан - Colonel Cassad


"БЕЙРУТ, 17 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Бойцы сирийской армии при поддержке отрядов шиитской партии "Хезболлах" вступили в четверг на территорию музейного комплекса Пальмиры, где находятся развалины античного города. Об этом сообщила на своем сайте ливанская газета "Ад-Дияр".

По ее сведениям, банды террористов несут потери и отступают в направлении сектора Укейрабат."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2748710


"Главком ВКС России Виктор Бондарев: В Сирию улетали молодые пилоты, а возвратились матерые асы'"

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26504/3373927/

----------


## stream

Ка-52 (бортовой номер "79 красный") в составе российской авиационной группировки на аэродроме Хмеймим в Сирии. 16.03.2016 (с) Илья Крамник

Качество чуть получше))

----------


## Pilot

Военнослужащие вооруженных сил Сирии при поддержке групп «Хезболла» прорвались в четверг на территорию музейного комплекса Пальмиры, где находятся развалины античного города.

Об этом сообщает ливанское издание «Ад-Дияр».

По информации издания, террористы несут потери и отходят в направлении сектора Укейрабат.

----------


## Pilot

> Ка-52 (бортовой номер "79 красный") в составе российской авиационной группировки на аэродроме Хмеймим в Сирии. 16.03.2016 (с) Илья Крамник
> 
> Качество чуть получше))


похоже, что товарищ Крамник больше не поедет в Сирию.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Видео от бармалеев о якобы убитом российском советнике. Парни непростые, не акбарят.


Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке - 41

R.I.P

----------


## Pilot

там когда камера на автомат наезжает, кто-то говорит давай на хорошем русском без акцента, а потом кряхтит, вероятно поднимая что-то тяжелое (тело?). Странно это.  Хотя автомат, сумка зеленая с биркой... :((((((  Может все-таки не наш...

----------


## Let_nab

> на награждении все секреты Родины выдали :))))) Начали с Героя спецназовца :) А потом и артиллеристы и пехота :))) Ну и, конечно, летчики и моряки


Путин озвучил четверых погибших. Их жёны присутствовали в зале. Двое уже известны были. Суицидника не считаю. Одного назвал его сослуживец, что авианаводчик Федор Журавлев..., военный советник подполковник Иван Черемисин...

----------


## Let_nab

> Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке - 41
> 
> R.I.P


Это не кадровые ВС РФ, не советники. Это боец Вагнера, частники...

----------


## Pilot

> Это не кадровые ВС РФ, не советники. Это боец Вагнера, частники...


сайт с фото заблокирован 
Вроде как частников оттуда выводили

----------


## Pilot

ВАЖНО: На видео ИГИЛ с убитым «российским военным» — сапёр спецназа Сирии, — источник (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна
Как ранее сообщила «Русская Весна», террористы ИГИЛ* опубликовали видео с телом якобы российского военного, погибшего сегодня под Пальмирой.

Источник в Силах национальной обороны Сирии сообщил корреспонденту «Русской Весны», что на видео — погибший сапер сирийских войск специального назначения. Его задачей было спасение жизней мирных жителей от мин и фугасов, заложенных террористами.

----------


## Let_nab

> ВАЖНО: На видео ИГИЛ с убитым «российским военным» — сапёр спецназа Сирии, — источник (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна
> Как ранее сообщила «Русская Весна», террористы ИГИЛ* опубликовали видео с телом якобы российского военного, погибшего сегодня под Пальмирой.
> 
> Источник в Силах национальной обороны Сирии сообщил корреспонденту «Русской Весны», что на видео — погибший сапер сирийских войск специального назначения. Его задачей было спасение жизней мирных жителей от мин и фугасов, заложенных террористами.


Да, рядом на видео был портативный металлоискатель. Но сомневаюсь, что сирийский сапёр. Это "Славянский корпус", возможно кадыровцы о которых он говорил, вагнеровцы.... Не будет у сирийцев мультикама, кевларового баллистического шлема типа Армет, кэлокса на русском языке и тем более армейского перевязочного пакета советского образца...

----------


## Pilot

похоже на кадыровца. Они так одеты и экипированы были.

----------


## Let_nab

> похоже на кадыровца. Они так одеты и экипированы были.


Я думаю, что это частники, вполне скромное оснащение. Даже на видео видна дешёвая противогазная сумка от ПМК с биркой, лежит над каской, которую видимо использовал просто как сумку.

Спецам кадырова сейчас больше по нраву АТАК камуфляж - они в нём зачастую показаны на камеру. Я их в мультикаме вообще не видел. Они на боевые и на тренинги в атаке двух видов. Кадыровцы оснащены под завязку и уж точно вот такую армейскую противогазную сумку пользовать не будут - она реально неудобная, а возьмут ранец и тоже под свой камуфляж.

----------


## AndyK

> Звено штурмовиков Су-25 вернулось из Сирии на авиабазу Кубани
> 
> Если не ошибаюсь прибыли 44 53 27 25 22 24


16 марта в П-А вернулись спарки 44 и 53, боевые 21 и 31.

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/Syrianmilit...7997773576086/

----------


## stream

> 74 тоже на рулёжку вышел, но он без подвесных баков


74 с убранным крылом и открытым КТП...заруливает на стоянку))

----------


## KURYER

С мест сообщают:



> RuAF has deployed 2 Ka-52s & 2 Mi-28Ns to Latakia, Syria for test. Probably max Ka-52x8 or (Ka-52x4) + (Mi-28x4)

----------


## Pilot

вот еще фотки. пацаны явно не действующие военнослужащие LiveLeak.com - BREAKING : pictures (personal + dead body) of the 2nd Russian soldier killed by islamic state ( isis ) fighters west of Palmyra

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны опубликовало имена и звания награжденных в Кремле за Сирию*
https://news.mail.ru/politics/25176933/?frommail=1

Управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России опубликовало на своем сайте имена и звания удостоенных государственных наград военнослужащих, отличившимся в ходе выполнения специальных задач в Сирии.

ИМХО: Я вот только не пойму зачем на публику, типа все прям в безопасности и никого не достать из них и членов их семей!? Это что - колхозники с надоями и покосами, чтоб их всем показывать!? Это люди приехали с командировки с чужой земли, воевали против международных террористов у которых границ и лица нет... Как и показали все лица наших... Полнейшая глупость... Кому такая популярность нужна? Нашим военным, их семьям? *Походу это Кремль пиарится!!!* Всех сдаёт, как в старые добрые времена в Чечне... Это просто предательство какое-то...

----------


## Pilot

> *Минобороны опубликовало имена и звания награжденных в Кремле за Сирию*
> https://news.mail.ru/politics/25176933/?frommail=1
> 
> Управление пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России опубликовало на своем сайте имена и звания удостоенных государственных наград военнослужащих, отличившимся в ходе выполнения специальных задач в Сирии.
> 
> ИМХО: Я вот только не пойму зачем на публику, типа все прям в безопасности и никого не достать из них и членов их семей!? Как и показали все лица... Полнейшая глупость... Кому такая популярность нужна? Нашим военным, их семьям?


особенно с учетом того, что до этого даже обслуживающий персонал почти не снимали, а по летчикам вообще сплошная секретность была. Скоро и про тех кого там нет похоже будут рассказывать и показывать как они там "путешествуют"

----------


## AndyK

Главком по этому поводу заявил 




> ... _- Мы, журналисты, всегда боевых летчиков берегли от фотокамер. А вчера мы их показали всей России. Тут кое-кто ропщет: мол, зачем светить этих людей?
> _
> - Пилотов должны беречь не только журналисты, но и в целом все государство. Что мы и делаем. Мы находимся на территории Российской Федерации, мы у себя дома. И бояться нам здесь некого и нечего. Мы готовы ко всему. Поэтому страна должна знать своих героев. http://twower.livejournal.com/1927505.html


Т.е., миссия закончилась и теперь в одночасье родным и близким ничего не угрожает? На отлете из Сирии снимали еще с закрытыми лицами, а по прилету домой - публичное освещение торжественной встречи с позированием с открытыми лицами на фоне самолетов, крупными планами в моменты награждения и т.п. Абсурд какой-то...

----------


## OKA

> Главком по этому поводу заявил 
> 
> - Мы, журналисты, всегда боевых летчиков берегли от фотокамер. А вчера мы их показали всей России. Тут кое-кто ропщет: мол, зачем светить этих людей?
> 
> - Пилотов должны беречь не только журналисты, но и в целом все государство. Что мы и делаем. Мы находимся на территории Российской Федерации, мы у себя дома. И бояться нам здесь некого и нечего. Мы готовы ко всему. Поэтому страна должна знать своих героев. Главком ВКС о выводе - Денис Мокрушин
> 
> Т.е., миссия закончилась и теперь в одночасье родным и близким ничего не угрожает? На отлете из Сирии снимали еще с закрытыми лицами, а по прилету домой - публичное освещение торжественной встречи с позированием с открытыми лицами на фоне самолетов, крупными планами в моменты награждения и т.п. Абсурд какой-то...


Думается, что большинство награждённых предпочло бы награждение не публичное, на весь мир, а скромные записи "для своих", записи в служебных документах и денежное вознаграждение за достойную боевую работу))

О боевых действиях хорошо методички дспэшные по свежим воспоминаниям выпускать, да конференции закрытые делать, по обмену опытом. А о подвигах на пенсии книги писать и школьников наставлять.

Конечно в другую крайность впадать не надо- страна может знать , что у неё достойная армия, но лезть с микрофоном и камерой к людям, только что вышедшими из боёв с  бесчеловечными садюгами, тем более к семьям- это  очень не правильно, пмсм.

Каждый военный, от рядового до главкома, понятно  на особом учёте у врагов. Тут граница вопросительна - между тотальной секретностью советского образца, которая местами доказала свою ущербность- "народ" про свою военную историю и технику знал меньше , чем его враги)) , и беспределом 90-х с бакатинщиной и т.п. эксцессами, когда вплоть до образцов техники и оборудования (тот же С-300 к амерам), валом шли секреты к т.н."партнёрам".

КТО ПРОДАЛ С-300 АМЕРИКАНЦАМ | Страница 4 | Форумы RusArmy.com

В данной ситуации , на мой взгляд лучше перебз-ть, чем недобз-ть.  Похоже на укропропаганду- бесконечные перемоги- строим олимпиаду, олимпиада, воспоминания про олимпиаду и т.п.))  а потом раз- и  "мельдониум"  :Biggrin:   "Капытолызом"))




"Москва. 18 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Воздушно-космические силы России продолжат наносить удары по запрещенным в РФ террористам "Исламского государства" и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" на территории Сирии, заявил в пятницу начальник главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ Сергей Рудской.

По словам генерал-лейтенанта, российские самолеты ежедневно совершают по 20-25 боевых вылетов для поддержки освобождения Пальмиры. Он отметил, что в последнее время "правительственными войсками и патриотическими силами при поддержке авиации ВКС России проводится масштабная операция по освобождению города".

Рудской констатировал, что в Сирии созданы условия для окружения и окончательного разгрома боевиков "Исламского государства" в Пальмире.

Подразделениями сирийской армии установлен контроль над господствующими высотами и основными дорожными направлениями, перерезаны пути подвоза боеприпасов и материальных средств боевикам.

При этом боевики продолжают обстреливать населенные пункты, так с 27 февраля по 18 марта этого года зафиксировано 247 случаев нарушения режима боевых действий.

Вместе с тем генерал сообщил, что в последние дни фиксируется уменьшение числа случаев нарушения перемирия."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/499117

Есть какие-то фото техники))

----------


## APKAH

> ИМХО: Я вот только не пойму зачем на публику, типа все прям в безопасности и никого не достать из них и членов их семей!?  Как и показали все лица наших... Полнейшая глупость... Кому такая популярность нужна? Нашим военным, их семьям? *Походу это Кремль пиарится!!!* Всех сдаёт, как в старые добрые времена в Чечне... Это просто предательство какое-то...





> Т.е., миссия закончилась и теперь в одночасье родным и близким ничего не угрожает? На отлете из Сирии снимали еще с закрытыми лицами, а по прилету домой - публичное освещение торжественной встречи с позированием с открытыми лицами на фоне самолетов, крупными планами в моменты награждения и т.п. Абсурд какой-то...





> Думается, что большинство награждённых предпочло бы награждение не публичное, на весь мир, а скромные записи "для своих", записи в служебных документах и денежное вознаграждение за достойную боевую работу.


Да вы о чём вообще товарищи?! Или вы привыкли уже, что после военных компаний Афганистана и первой чеченской кампании военных "задвигают" подальше, не вспоминая и как бы стыдясь? 

В Сирии приказ конспирации соблюдался, все это знают, но зачем продолжать его соблюдать в России? Они с честью выполнили задачу за рубежом, теперь вернулись домой на родные аэродромы, в Кремле им устроили тёплый приём и награждение, вся страна их увидела - лучших бойцов отличившихся за рубежом, они герои, а вы заставляете их скрывать лица и прятаться от теоретических "барадачи игил приедут и вычислят"?! При этом обвиняя руководство в пиаре, сдаче военных и предательстве...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

> В Сирии приказ конспирации соблюдался, все это знают, но зачем продолжать его соблюдать в России?


а в чем был смысл конспирации? Выход за территорию базы запрещен, если собьют, то понятно и без фото кто он. Если бояться местных на базе, то во-первых их проверяют, во-вторых чувак с ЗШ понятно что летчик, а ходили наши по базе и с ЗШ подмышкой , а если на голове, то фильтр не опускали. Только если работали СМИ в это время.
На территории России есть бородатые, которые хотят заработать на этом и, если сильно озадачатся, то могут найти наших. Впрочем, для них не важно - летал летчик в САР или нет. За летчика и так хорошо заплатят

----------


## OKA

> ...они герои, а вы заставляете их скрывать лица и прятаться ...


Ну то что они герои вообще очевидно и никто из обсуждающих эту тему даже не подвергал  сомнению, даже близко. 
Тем более "заставлял их скрывать лица и прятаться")) 
А вот что бы предпочли сами участники событий-сказать могут только они. 
Здесь люди выразили своё мнение по поводу, и не более. Каждый своё. "Аркан" в т.ч.))

----------


## Let_nab

> Да вы о чём вообще товарищи?! Или вы привыкли уже, что после военных компаний Афганистана и первой чеченской кампании военных "задвигают" подальше, не вспоминая и как бы стыдясь? :


Вы о чём? Когда кто и кого "задвигал!? Вы телевизионную пропаганду про "ужасный Совок" нам решили пересказать? Ещё Ленина вспомните, который бомбу подложил.
У меня в школу в самый разгар войны в Афгане на урок мужества участники боевых действий приходили и вели урок! В училище приходили афганцы... Как и во время службы никто их не задвигал по карьере, а наоборот. 
Так что - никто их "задвигал". Чушь не несите! 




> В Сирии приказ конспирации соблюдался, все это знают, но зачем продолжать его соблюдать в России? :


Это что за приказ такой о "конспирации"!?
Это когда с перепугу надо "звёзды" на бортах замазывать? 
Или всё же речь идёт о приказах № 0хх.., типа - соблюдении секретности, сохранению служебной информации и т.д.? Их что, отменили или они действуют территориально? Типа не действуют в Кремле, действуют в Сирии и действуют в отдельных местах по территории России, к примеру где возле Моздока англичан-фотографов поймали?
Нет, ничего не отменяли, действуют. 





> Они с честью выполнили задачу за рубежом, теперь вернулись домой на родные аэродромы, в Кремле им устроили тёплый приём и награждение, вся страна их увидела - лучших бойцов отличившихся за рубежом, они герои, а вы заставляете их скрывать лица и прятаться от теоретических "барадачи игил приедут и вычислят"?! При этом обвиняя руководство в пиаре, сдаче военных и предательстве...


А кто оспаривает их "с честью выполнили" или их награды? Как и ничего нет против "тёплого приёма в Кремле"...
А проблема как раз таки "страна увидела". 
Военные служат, чтоб засветиться на публике? 
Может чтоб попасть в шоу на ТВ "Лучшие люди" и на доску почёта победителей в социалистическом соревновании!? 
Может сами военные хотели посветить своим лицом на публике с голубого экрана и похвастать своим героизмом и наградами как можно перед большим количеством народа? 
Военный - это не публичная профессия. Пиариться за счёт военных начали с Бори, который себе вице-президента военного взял, чтоб на выборах "круто" выглядело и пошло - Руцкой, Лебедь.., на местах тоже самое пошло.., но от вояк толку в политике никакого - и всех вояк наши правители задвинули. Тот же бестолковый рывок десантуры в Югославии, которую всё равно сдали, но зато Борька на коне пропиарился за счёт них – при том, что в стране полная жопа. Так и сейчас! Ничем им в стране пиариться – ни БАМ не построили, ни станций, ни надоями, ни покосами… Вручением наград в Кремле по десятому кругу артистам типа Фили или «голубой Луны» у народа рейтинг не набрать… Сейчас повод появился вновь. Рейтинг от чего полез вверх? "Зелёные человечки" в Крыму, лётчики в Сирии! Ведь больше ничем правители не отличились. Какие свои достижения им поПиарить? Народ лучше не зажил? Даже наоборот.., льготы нам пенсионерам поотменяли, которые даже Борька-пьянь не трогал..., цены выросли, нищих у нас за год на 3 миллиона стало сам Министр соц"развития" Максим Топилин признался и цифра в 19 миллионов - https://news.mail.ru/society/24965881/?frommail=1 При этом опубликован рейтинг самых богатых жен чиновников и депутатов - https://news.mail.ru/society/25014387/?frommail=1 Где особо умиляет семья замглавы ФСКН Михаила Кийко. Это в мире наркобароны наживаются на продаже наркоты, а у нас типа на чём богатеями стали? Наловили столько? Или перепродаже, а может крыше?
Да, и что-то среди богатых нет военных и членов их семей..., они ведь как-никак герои, жизнью рискуют. Или им медаль дали, по ТВ показали и как Вы пишите "задвинули"!?  

Как и "бородачи приедут и вычислят"... А что, это прям невозможно и не реально? Бородачи приехали и в Париж, и на Дубровку. Как о кровной мести у нас усиленно молчат, а реальности таковы, что приезжали, находили... На моей памяти конкретные факты... Думаете всех наших охраняют как Путина? Ага!
Помимо бородачей есть и спецслужбы вероятного противника, командование которого открыто выражает угрозы в наш адрес. Сейчас не составляет труда взять видео зала, которое сняли телевезионщики в НД в Кремле, и каждое лицо зафиксировать и на каждого завести досье... Они это делали и делают на КАЖДОГО советского\российского военнослужащего кто малейше где-то засветился. Особо интересные как раз таки удосуживаются, что к ним приедут и даже со стороны поснимают, чтоб пополнить их личное досье..., а надо и со спутника последят какой дорогой он от своего подъезда до штаба идёт. 
Американцы работу свою знают, к примеру, при вторжении в Ирак даже "открыточки" всем иракским военным прислали с ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫМ ОБРАЩЕНИЕМ и с приветом семье по именно - где пообещали разные блага если те откажутся сопротивляться. Итог мы знаем.  

А что. Так и есть - руководство поПиарилось. При этом всех засветили и дали повод. Лица связали с фамилиями, лица связали со званиями, местом службы и должностями... По-факту это и есть предательство.

----------


## APKAH

> Вы о чём? Когда кто и кого "задвигал!? Вы телевизионную пропаганду про "ужасный Совок" нам решили пересказать? У меня в школу в самый разгар войны в Афгане на урок мужества участники боевых действий приходили и вели урок! Кто их "задвигал"? Чушь не несите!


В завершающуюся эпоху горбачевизации, из поднимавшей голову либеральной прессы сыпались на ветеранов "ограниченного контингента" не то что укоры по типу "зачем нужна была эта война?", "она ошибок понаделала сполна", "да и наградам вашим - грош цена" а то и что похуже...плюс наплевательское отношение высшего руководства разваливающейся страны. А потом "бойцы ошибок" сражались в Приднестровье, Осетии, Абхазии, Москве в октябре 1993...а после этого, "афганец" на слуху стал синонимом слова бандитизм - "афганский синдром"...




> Это что за приказ такой о "конспирации"!? Это когда с перепугу надо "звёзды" на бортах замазывать? Или всё же речь идёт о приказах № 0хх.., типа - соблюдении секретности


Конспирация и секретность разные вещи. ОЗ затирали для перегона по согласованию с одной из стран.




> А проблема как раз таки "страна увидела". Может чтоб попасть в шоу на ТВ "Лучшие люди" и на доску почёта победителей в социалистическом соревновании!? Может сами военные хотели посветить своим лицом на публике с голубого экрана и похвастать своим героизмом и наградами как можно перед большим количеством народа?


Боюсь что большинство военных всех родов войск вас в этом вопросе не поддержат  :Redface: 




> А что, это прям невозможно и не реально? Бородачи приехали и в Париж, и на Дубровку.


Сегодня это из разряда фантастики. За 14 лет многое поменялось. Собратья "бородачей на Дубровке" сегодня за Россию порвут не хуже частей СпН. А про французские постановочные шоу (а-ля 11 сентября) даже говорить не хочу, бедные французы.




> Помимо бородачей есть и спецслужбы вероятного противника, командование которого открыто выражает угрозы в наш адрес. Сейчас не составляет труда взять видео зала, которое сняли телевезионщики в НД в Кремле, и каждое лицо зафиксировать и на каждого завести досье... Они это делали и делают на КАЖДОГО советского\российского военнослужащего кто малейше где-то засветился.


Сейчас не 60-70 года, у них попросту нет ресурсов этим заниматься, другие задачи и приоритеты. К тому же зачем так париться когда есть соцсети...на крайняк проще подкупить какого-нибудь офицера из МО в Москве, если получится конечно, ну и за определённую сумму слить инфу по всему составу на флэшку. Ну судя по тому что атташе ВВС второй раз ловят в районе аэродрома Моздок - им явно не до этого  :Biggrin: 




> Американцы работу свою знают, к примеру, при вторжении в Ирак даже "открыточки" всем иракским военным прислали с ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫМ ОБРАЩЕНИЕМ и с приветом семье по именно - где пообещали разные блага если те откажутся сопротивляться. Итог мы знаем.


Ну кто ведётся - итог мы знаем. Диверсии они умееют совершать, мародёрить, подкупать, хитрить, это да, в американской армии уровень IQ ещё ниже чем в полиции! У них главный враг это массовые психические расстроиства в армии, а уж воевать это не про них...

----------


## LansE293

> "Москва. 18 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Воздушно-космические силы России продолжат наносить удары по запрещенным в РФ террористам "Исламского государства" и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" на территории Сирии, заявил в пятницу начальник главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ Сергей Рудской.
> 
> По словам генерал-лейтенанта, российские самолеты ежедневно совершают по 20-25 боевых вылетов для поддержки освобождения Пальмиры. Он отметил, что в последнее время "правительственными войсками и патриотическими силами при поддержке авиации ВКС России проводится масштабная операция по освобождению города".
> 
> Рудской констатировал, что в Сирии созданы условия для окружения и окончательного разгрома боевиков "Исламского государства" в Пальмире.
> 
> Подразделениями сирийской армии установлен контроль над господствующими высотами и основными дорожными направлениями, перерезаны пути подвоза боеприпасов и материальных средств боевикам.
> 
> При этом боевики продолжают обстреливать населенные пункты, так с 27 февраля по 18 марта этого года зафиксировано 247 случаев нарушения режима боевых действий.
> ...


Вертушка поддерживает САР в районе Пальмиры

----------


## Let_nab

> В завершающуюся эпоху горбачевизации, из поднимавшей голову либеральной прессы сыпались на ветеранов "ограниченного контингента" не то что укоры по типу "зачем нужна была эта война?", "она ошибок понаделала сполна", "да и наградам вашим - грош цена" а то и что похуже...плюс наплевательское отношение высшего руководства разваливающейся страны. А потом "бойцы ошибок" сражались в Приднестровье, Осетии, Абхазии, Москве в октябре 1993...а после этого, "афганец" на слуху стал синонимом слова бандитизм - "афганский синдром"...


А зачем нужна нам была эта война? Реально, зачем? Тогда ещё не было талибанов и алькаид, как и террористов всяких - угрожающих нам... Там были свои правители, решали свои задачи... Интернациональный долг?
И причём тут "бойцы ошибок"?
Вы, баненька, приплели сюда всё подряд, при этом так и не ответив на высказанный вами бред о том что афганцев "задвигали"... Так куда их задвигали? Кто конкретно задвигал? Горбачёв? Это он им "комсомольские путёвки" в банды выписал? Даже по вашему - могу тоже расширить и приплести: А Ельцин их не задвигал? Неее. Это Ельцин их на работу киллерами в банды набрал... А сейчас таких же фронтовиков "задвинули" в "Славянский корпус", в Армию Вагнера и т.д...   





> Конспирация и секретность разные вещи. ОЗ затирали для перегона по согласованию с одной из стран....


Даже так? Уже разные вещи!? А знаете, что в Армии конспирации вообще нет? Про неё ни в одном приказе ни слова, так как Армия не подпольщики. Поэтому я и напомнил "нулевые" приказы о секретности и военной тайне.





> Боюсь что большинство военных всех родов войск вас в этом вопросе не поддержат :...


Улыбнуло! И каких это конкретно родов? Вы за них всех ответите!? Так и захотелось спросить, как у классика, Вы в каком полку служили?(риторический вопрос) 






> Сегодня это из разряда фантастики. За 14 лет многое поменялось. Собратья "бородачей на Дубровке" сегодня за Россию порвут не хуже частей СпН. А про французские постановочные шоу (а-ля 11 сентября) даже говорить не хочу, бедные французы.:...


Это они вам рассказали что порвут? Намекаете, что наш В с бородачами договорился (вернее с их главным К) и мы откупились, так сказать дали отступную, что некоторые бородачи стали "своими в доску", что порвут любого? Думаете они при удобном случае с другими не договорятся, типа сегодня "за нас", а завтра "за них"? А знаете, что правоверные с неверными не договариваются - это даже истина с Афгана, о котором вы напомнили? ТОЛЬКО - БАКШИШ!
И подробнее кто шоу постановку в Париже режиссировал и играл - если знаете всё об этом. Там наверно не откупились или нет таких "своих"?

И так давно всем понятно, что и без проблем перекупят\передоговарятся с кем захотят и срежиссируют и сделают что захотят...




> Сейчас не 60-70 года, у них попросту нет ресурсов этим заниматься, другие задачи и приоритеты. К тому же зачем так париться когда есть соцсети...на крайняк проще подкупить какого-нибудь офицера из МО в Москве, если получится конечно, ну и за определённую сумму слить инфу по всему составу на флэшку. Ну судя по тому что атташе ВВС второй раз ловят в районе аэродрома Моздок - им явно не до этого..:...


Ресурсов у кого нет? У ЦРУ или Моссад? Да неужто?
Вот пример одного "ресурса" из сотни: А знаете, что им ресурсом наш Центробанк помог и вложил в гособлигации США в 2015 году половину бюджета России - ЦБ вложил в гособлигации США половину бюджета России | 19.10.15 | finanz.ru

Бжезинский: "Чиновники России держат в США 500 млрд долларов собственных средств!" - http://topwar.ru/37876-bzhezinskiy-c...h-sredstv.html

Так что ресурсов у них предостаточно даже за счёт наших "патриотов"! Как и возможностей - полно! 




> Ну кто ведётся - итог мы знаем. Диверсии они умееют совершать, мародёрить, подкупать, хитрить, это да, в американской армии уровень IQ ещё ниже чем в полиции! У них главный враг это массовые психические расстроиства в армии, а уж воевать это не про них...


Ой! Ну не надо про массовые психические расстройства в Армии США рассказывать и их низкий аЙкьЮ, то как массовых психологических расстройств в российской армии ни чуть не меньше и аЙкьЮ не выше - потому как такие же люди служат, ничем не хуже и не лучше, с таким же мозгом, руками\ногами и такими же болезнями и проблемами в семьях и т.д..

За время службы в РА можно насмотреться и на читках приказов раз в неделю наслушаться историй этого психоза по нашим частям - вдоволь. Вон в Сирию тока приехали - бац и сразу самоубийца! 
У меня в части, не говорю за всё время службы в войсках - а по последнему месту, вот я психоза насмотрелся - и стрелялись, и других стреляли, и вешались, и жёну до смерти один забил, расчленёнка была причём части тела выкинул в мусорный контейнер под свой подъезд..., изнасилование майором малолетней приёмной дочери..., и т.д. и т.п. - полный комплект психоза, можно ещё добавить передозы и психозы в состоянии алкогольного опьянения.., к примеру, типа как гоняться за людьми на автомобиле и стараться задавить их. Могу по каждому случаю подробно обстоятельства произошедшего, потому как военным дознавателем документы часто оформлял в своей части..., но не буду то как это банальный офф топ. А про низкий аЙкьЮ некоторых наших военнослужащих - так вообще разглашение военной тайны. 

Вот про полицию не скажу, мне надо сильно бухануть в отличии от вас, чтоб за всех глобально прип*здеть. Хотя, один случай полицейского психоза припомню, когда у нас на КПП дежурный офицер замначальника нашего городского отдела полиции не пропустил, тот по граждани и без документов ломился в наш спортзал части спортом позаниматься, ну и полицай в экстазе этого психоза с ноги по яйцам офицеру нашему дал, что того увезли на скорой на срочную операцию. Именно психоз, потому как полицейский трезвый как стёклышко был. 

А вероятный противник типа США, ничем не слабее или тупее стал чем в 60-х или 80-х годах, как Вы утверждаете..., да и бородачи не такие тупые и ограниченные, особенно кто всё это у них организовывает, проплачивает и рулит.

Ладно, я и так в предыдущем посте объяснил причину того, что военные - это не публичные люди и пиариться за их счёт и тем более выставлять их на показ врагу - плохо. 
Продолжать, как вот в этом посте - уже объяснять притащенные вами непонятно к чему имеющие отношения примеры горбачёва, возможности, тупого аЙкьЮ американской армии и полиции, что считаю глупостью - просто не буду, так как не вижу смысла.

----------


## Nazar

> Главком по этому поводу заявил 
> 
> 
> 
> Т.е., миссия закончилась и теперь в одночасье родным и близким ничего не угрожает? На отлете из Сирии снимали еще с закрытыми лицами, а по прилету домой - публичное освещение торжественной встречи с позированием с открытыми лицами на фоне самолетов, крупными планами в моменты награждения и т.п. Абсурд какой-то...


Не вижу никаких проблем. Правда только со своей точки зрения. Если поставить себя на место этих упоротых черножопых муслимов, то я поставил-бы под удар семьи всех российских летчиков, в особенности самые доступные и незащищенные....
По=этому не вижу проблемы в засветке лиц летчиков, участников операции. Самое главное обеспечить безопасность их семей и семей всех военнослужащих ВС РФ. Мне вот например даже в голову не приходит мысль, что где-нибудь в Мирамаре могут взорвать семью летчика, бомбившего Афганистан...

----------


## Nazar

> .а после этого, "афганец" на слуху стал синонимом слова бандитизм - "афганский синдром"...


Абсолютно справедливое определение. Так уж получилось, что одно время я достаточно плотно общался с Афганветом спб ( Тулаков на тот момент был его главой и в администрации моего Приморского района, Моисеев Константин Валентинович, который ни дня не провоевал в Афгане, был ген директором конторы ) мы с напарником делали макеты для их музея, до сих пор нам должны 80 тысяч рублей, по деньгам 2009 года. Замашки бандитские, способы ведения дел и общение, такие-же. Когда на Пионерской был рынок и на нем продавцом ( барыжил пластинками, дисками с музыкой ) работал мой очень хороший друг, он мне рассказывал, как каждый день относил дань в офис афганвета. Еще одну вещь скажу, немаловажную...аптеки они крышевали в районе, со всем вытекающими, но был и плюс, достаточно существенный, при них в районе черножопые вели себя тише воды...
Когда они нас фактически на деньги кинули, мы обратились в службу безопасности конторы, в которой работаем до сих пор ( нач.службы безопасности бывший полковник пограничник, достаточно серьезный человек ), ответ был прост...с бандитами связываться не будем, парни, забудьте о своих деньгах. По-зтому, у меня огромное уважение к афганцам, но никакого уважения к их объединениям, типа того-же афганвета...

----------


## Let_nab

*В Минобороны рассказали о пятом погибшем в Сирии российском военном*

Погибший в боевых действиях в Сирии офицер российских войск Федор Журавлев занимался наведением на цели стратегических бомбардировщиков, сообщил высокопоставленный источник в военном ведомстве.

«Он выполнял задачи по наведению высокоточного оружия стратегической авиации», - передает RNS слова источника.

При этом он отказался назвать звание погибшего и род войск, в которых он служил, а также дату гибели.

На церемонии вручения госнаград в четверг президент России Владимир Путин раскрыл имя пятого российского военнослужащего, погибшего в ходе операции ВКС в Сирии, это подтвердил пресс-секретарь главы российского государства Дмитрий Песков.

На церемонии в Александровском зале Большого Кремлевского дворца Владимир Путин обратится к вдовам погибших в операции в Сирии российских военнослужащих, в том числе к Юлии Журавлевой. Официально о гибели Федора Журавлева до сих пор не сообщалось.

«Друг семьи Журавлевых говорит, что узнал его жену на кадрах с церемонии, показанных по телевидению. Ранее он сказал корреспонденту Reuters, который был на похоронах Журавлева в деревне Пальцо Брянской области, что Журавлев жил в Солнечногорске и служил в элитном спецподразделении, в задачу которого, в частности, входит осуществление секретных операций за рубежом», – сообщил Reuters.

В четверг президент России Владимир Путин на встрече с офицерами, участвовавшими в операции ВКС в САР, почтил память погибших в Сирии военнослужащих. 







В Минобороны рассказали о пятом погибшем в Сирии российском военном ★ Политикус ★ InfoPolk.ru

...........................

По петлицам Воздушно-десантные войска... Возможно закинули для наведения на цель, а его бармалеи как-то вычислили...., сомневаюсь что он сам как-то себя выдал, возможно запеленговали и потом охотились..., при этом видимо не простые бармалеи были если вычислили... По-человечески, что домой привезли и похоронили по-православному.

----------


## Nazar

88 год рождения...Пацан совсем.

----------


## Pilot

Федор Журавлев ССО

----------


## KURYER

> 88 год рождения...Пацан совсем.


Воевавшие дети невоевавших отцов....

Машина похожая на Ка-52 работала сегодня над Латакией

----------


## Djoker

> Mi-28n over #Lattakia this morning



https://twitter.com/syrianmilitary/s...49029531492352

----------


## KURYER

Ухххх....


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

без птуров совсем

и это странно, т.к. у Ми-28Н, в отличие от Ка-52, проблем с птурами нет - штатно Атака должна идти

----------


## L39aero

А наши друзья все бдят за нами!

----------


## KURYER

> без птуров совсем
> 
> и это странно, т.к. у Ми-28Н, в отличие от Ка-52, проблем с птурами нет - штатно Атака должна идти


И 52 невооружённый 
 


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

надо сначала ввести экипажи. как ознакомятся с театром, там и пойдет...

----------


## OKA

"Сирийская авиация уничтожила штаб-квартиры террористических организаций «Исламское государство» и «Джабхат ан-Нусра» в провинциях Хомс и Хама. Об этом в воскресенье, 20 марта, сообщает агентство SANA.

В середине этого месяца бойцы Сирийской демократической армии (СДА) рассекли группировку ИГ и приблизились к Ракке. Подразделения СДА, состоящие из курдов, сирийских христиан и отрядов арабских племен, отбили у боевиков несколько стратегически важных населенных пунктов и соединились с другой ударной группировкой, наступавшей с севера. Таким образом, отряды Сирийской демократической армии отрезали более тысячи квадратных километров территории, контролируемой террористами.

По оценке аналитического агентства IHS, за последние 14 месяцев ИГ потеряло контроль над пятой частью захваченных территорий в Сирии и Ираке.

Россия 15 марта начала вывод своих сил из Сирии. Президент Владимир Путин заявил, что задачи, поставленные перед военнослужащими в Арабской Республике, в целом выполнены. Операция ВКС России против террористов в Сирии проводилась с 30 сентября.

С 27 февраля в республике действует соглашение о прекращении огня, заключенное по инициативе Москвы и Вашингтона. Документ подразумевает, в частности, что военные действия продолжатся только в отношении ИГ и других экстремистских организаций, определенных Совбезом ООН.

«Исламское государство» и «Джабхат ан-Нусра» запрещены на территории России решением суда. Летом 2014 года боевики ИГ захватили значительную часть территории Ирака и Сирии и провозгласили там халифат."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/03/20/islamicstate/

"МОСКВА, 20 марта. /ТАСС/. Российский центр по примирению в Сирии получил данные о сосредоточении в северо- западной части провинции Хама боевиков группировки "Джебхат ан-нусра", они могут готовиться к наступлению.

Об этом сообщается в информационном бюллетене центра, опубликованном на сайте Минобороны РФ.

"Террористы не оставляют попыток сорвать мирный процесс в Сирии. По информации, поступившей в российский Центр по примирению от жителей провинции Хама, в северо-западной части этой провинции в настоящее время сосредотачиваются вооруженные формирования, подчиненные "Джебхат ан-нусре». Значительная концентрация этих сил свидетельствует о возможной подготовке боевиков к наступлению", - говорится в сообщении."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Минобороны РФ: "Джебхат ан-нусра" может готовить наступление в провинции Хама в Сирии

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ми в Сирии.

----------


## KURYER

Замечательный вид ;-))))


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/. Действующий с 27 февраля этого года режим прекращения огня в Сирии постоянно нарушается. С начала перемирия в Сирии зафиксировано почти 250 случаев его нарушения, сообщил глава российского центра по примирению на авиабазе Хмеймим Сергей Кураленко.

Если в ближайшее время Россия не получит ответа США на свои предложения по контролю за режимом прекращения огня, то с 22 марта РФ готова в одностороннем порядке применять военную силу против вооруженных формирований, систематически нарушающих перемирие, заявил начальник главного оперативного управления (ГОУ) российского Генштаба Сергей Рудской.

Предложения направлены давно

Российская сторона еще 5 марта этого года направила США компромиссный проект соглашения по контролю за режимом прекращения боевых действий в Сирии, а также предложила в максимально короткий срок провести консультации экспертов, чтобы согласовать текст документа, сообщил Рудской.

Он напомнил, что 25 февраля Минобороны РФ направило представителям США первый проект предложений по обеспечению соблюдения и контроля режима прекращения боевых действий. В документе были отражены механизм консультаций между РФ и США в случае нарушений режима, а также порядок применения военной силы в отношении формирований, систематически нарушающих взятые на себя обязательства. По мнению российской стороны, данные процедуры позволят сформировать эффективный механизм для контроля и сдерживания потенциальных нарушителей перемирия в Сирии, указал генерал.

"После получения позиции США по данному документу, нами был разработан и 5 марта направлен американской стороне компромиссный проект соглашения. Кроме того, российская сторона предложила в максимально короткий срок провести консультации экспертов для согласования его текста", - сказал начальник главка.

США не готовы

Однако, по словам Рудского, состоявшиеся 18 марта в Аммане российско-американские консультации выявили неготовность США предметно обсуждать предложения Москвы. "Затягивание с вступлением в силу согласованных правил реагирования на нарушения режима прекращения боевых действий в Сирии неприемлемо. В результате провокационных действий и обстрелов там каждый день гибнут мирные жители", - заявил генерал.

Ранее российский центр по примирению в Сирии сообщил, что в ходе консультаций в Аммане обсуждались "вопросы, связанные с соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий" и "оказанием гуманитарной помощи наиболее пострадавшим районам провинции Дамаск".

20 марта центр сообщил о переговорах с американской стороной в режиме телефонной конференц-связи. Во время переговоров стороны выразили обеспокоенность нарушениями перемирия в провинциях Латакия и Хама, указали в центре.

Россия применит силу

"Российская сторона заявляет о готовности к скорейшему завершению работы над предложенным документом, в том числе принять американскую делегацию в Москве, либо провести встречу в любом приемлемом для сторон месте. При отсутствии реакции США на данные предложения, Российская Федерация с 22 марта приступит к одностороннему применению правил, предусмотренных соглашением", - сказал Рудской.

При этом он подчеркнул, что "военная сила будет применяться только после получения достоверных доказательств систематического нарушения вооруженными формированиями обязательств, взятых в рамках реализации Совместного российско-американского заявления о прекращении боевых действий в Сирии от 22 февраля 2016 года". "В отношении формирований, соблюдающих режим перемирия, а также мирного населения и гражданских объектов военная сила применяться не будет", - добавил генерал.

Режим прекращения огня в Сирии действует с 27 февраля. Он не распространяется на группировки "Исламское государство" и "Джебхат ан-нусра" (обе запрещены в России), а также другие формирования, признанные террористическими Советом Безопасности ООН. Контроль за соблюдением перемирия осуществляют российский Центр по примирению на авиабазе Хмеймим в сирийской провинции Латакия, а также американский координационный центр в Аммане. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Россия готова применить военную силу в отношении нарушителей перемирия в Сирии


"ВАШИНГТОН, 21 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Антон Чудаков/. Авиация США нанесла удар в Ираке по складам боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ), в которых могло находиться химическое оружие.

Об этом сообщил официальный представитель группы войск США, участвующих в контртеррористической операции в Ираке и Сирии, полковник Стив Уоррен. С помощью телемоста из Багдада он провел брифинг для журналистов, собравшихся в пресс-центре Пентагона.

"17 марта мы нанесли авиаудар по штаб-квартире ИГ близ города Хит (на западе провинции Анбар). В результате этого были уничтожены принадлежащие боевикам строения, в том числе девять складов с оружием", - отметил он. По его словам, там также находилась инфраструктура террористов, "связанная с химическим оружием".

Уоррен не исключил, что боевики в районе Хита "имели возможность по производству химического оружия". "На данный момент мы не можем предоставить всю информацию. Мы считаем авиаудар был очень эффективным", - заключил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2759939


"ЭЛЬ-КУВЕЙТ, 21 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Вавилин/. Вооруженные шиитские формирования Ирака потребовали от властей США вывести свои войска с территории арабской страны. Соответствующее заявление отрядов организации "Асаиб Ахль аль-Хак" в понедельник приводит иракский телеканал "Аль-Ахд".

"Если американская администрация немедленно не выведет войска, мы поступим в их отношении как с оккупантами", - говорится в сообщении. В организации подчеркнули, что США "делают очередные подозрительные попытки восстановить свое присутствие в стране под предлогом борьбы со своим собственным созданием - ИГ (террористическая группировка "Исламское государство", запрещена в РФ)".

В воскресенье американское командование операцией против ИГ объявило о размещении в Ираке подразделения Корпуса морской пехоты для поддержки местных сил безопасности и наземных операций. Вместе с тем в командование армии Ирака сегодня опровергло сообщения о размещении наземных войск США на иракской территории. "Информация о дислокации боевых частей американской армии на некоторых позициях и военных базах в Багдаде и других городах не имеет под собой никаких оснований и несостоятельна", - говорилось в заявлении."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/2759543


" На военной базе в иракском городе Махмур, при обстреле которой боевиками «Исламского государства» (запрещено в РФ — ред.) погиб один американский инструктор, инструкторы США ведут подготовку военных Ирака к штурму города Мосул, находящегося под контролем ИГ с лета 2014 года, сообщили РИА Новости в администрации Иракского Курдистана, передает РИА Новости.

«Территориально город Махмур (провинция Эрбиль) относится к Иракскому Курдистану, но по согласованию с министерством пешмерга (курдское ополчение — ред.) на расположенной там базе ведется подготовка иракских военных. Американские инструкторы ведут подготовку иракцев к штурму города Мосул», — сообщили в администрации.

«Американской ее называть не совсем правильно, скорее, она иракская, но на ней находится большое количество американских инструкторов», — уточнили в администрации.

По их данным, при обстреле базы в Махмуре в воскресенье погиб один американский военный, еще двое получили ранения. Гибель американского военного также подтвердил Пентагон. Между тем ранее о существовании американской базы в Махмуре не сообщалось. По данным телеканала CNN, на базе находилось около 200 морских пехотинцев США, которые вели пробные стрельбы из гаубиц. Предположительно, боевики ИГ заметили перемещения американских солдат и открыли по ним ракетный огонь с расстояния примерно в 15 километров. Были выпущены две ракеты.

Напомним, Мосул — второй по величине город Ирака. В июне 2004 года он при таинственных обстоятельствах был сдан ИГИЛ без какого-либо сопротивления. Боевики завладели оружейными складами иракской армии и содержимым банков города на несколько миллиардов долларов."

Источник: http://rusnext.ru/news/1458551940

Дополню : 



> Замечательный вид ;-))))  ИСТОЧНИК


"Отличные и редкие фото от  
https://twitter.com/2Rook14/status/711945722053025792  с сирийской авиабазы в провинции Хомс, предположительно Тияс, хотя возможно и Шайрат.

 

Наш транспортно-штурмовой вертолет Ми-8АМТШ с бортовым комплексом обороны Л370 "Витебск" и сирийские учебно-боевые самолеты L-39ZO, вооруженные подвесными блоками под неуправляемые авиационные ракеты С-8. "Живых" Л-39х у ВВС Сирии сейчас немного осталось и хорошие фото с ними большая редкость.. "

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com....html#comments


"Бойцы 48-го полка специального назначения сирийской армии 20 марта в ходе отражения атаки исламистских группировок на высоту Джебель Калъат захватили в плен четырех террористов. В двух из них были опознаны операторы противотанковой установки TOW, которые осенью 2015 года ракетой уничтожили на севере Латакии российский вертолет Ми-8. "



http://chervonec-001.livejournal.com/1243777.html

----------


## stream

..."У ИГ есть определенные территориальные и численные потери, но группировка пока не уничтожена, и о пощаде никто не просил".
 В свою очередь, высокопоставленный источник в Кремле прокомментировал "Власти" достигнутые успехи кратко: "Без нас уже к декабрю 2015 года не было бы никакой Сирии вообще, а сам Асад рисковал повторить судьбу Муаммара Каддафи (ливийский лидер, убитый в 2011 году во время гражданской войны.— "Власть"). Мы дали Сирии шанс сохранить себя".

Ъ-Власть - Иногда они улетают

----------


## stream

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5816

Сергей Лубнин, авиационный техник по радиооборудованию пятого разряда Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П.Чкалова награжден медалью ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени за особые заслуги в отечественном авиастроении и эксплуатации авиационной техники в военно-космических силах Российской Федерации.
Валерий Науменко, ведущий конструктор конструкторского бюро филиала ПАО «Компания «Сухой» «ОКБ Сухого» награжден медалью ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени.
Валерий Науменко — ведущий конструктор отдела по обеспечению летных испытаний. Является специалистом высокого класса по оценке боевого применения неуправляемых и управляемых средств поражения по поверхности в ближнем бою на всех боевых самолетах разработки ОКБ Сухого.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> "МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/.
> "Бойцы 48-го полка специального назначения сирийской армии 20 марта в ходе отражения атаки исламистских группировок на высоту Джебель Калъат захватили в плен четырех террористов. В двух из них были опознаны операторы противотанковой установки TOW, которые осенью 2015 года ракетой уничтожили на севере Латакии российский вертолет Ми-8. "
> 
> 
> 
> В Латакии пленён расчёт TOW, который 24 ноября уничтожил на земле российский поисковый вертолёт Ми-8 - Червонец Андрюха


Утащил фото на фб. спасибо. Интересно, эти два бармалея, которые тв звёзды, сами своим пешком границу под Ростовом перейдут, или в Сирии начнут песни петь, про инструкторов тоу. А второй гадёныш пляски  возле пилота устраивал. Не дивлюсь, если появится версия про" просто мимо пробегал, а калаш просто подержать попросили.

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 20 мар — РИА Новости, Алексей Богдановский. Пентагон сообщил в воскресенье подробности гибели американского военнослужащего при обстреле со стороны террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в России и США) — выяснилось, что база, на которой произошел инцидент, была секретной, и что там шли пробные стрельбы с участием тяжелой артиллерии.

Была обстреляна база огневой поддержки близ Махмура на севере Ирака, о которой ранее американские военные не сообщали, уточнил анонимный источник телеканалу CNN. База начала работать лишь за несколько дней до обстрела. Американские военные утверждают, что собирались сообщить о существовании базы уже на этой неделе, но что боевики ИГ их упредили. Проверить это заявление невозможно.

На базе находилось около двух сотен морских пехотинцев США, которые вели пробные стрельбы из гаубиц. Предположительно боевики ИГ заметили перемещения американских солдат и открыли по ним ракетный огонь с расстояния примерно в 15 километров. Были выпущены две ракеты, в результате один военнослужащий США погиб и несколько были ранены. Морские пехотинцы ответили артиллерийским огнем.

Пентагон до настоящего времени не признавал наличие военных баз на территории Ирака и заявлял, что американские военные выполняют лишь роль советников и не участвуют в боевых действиях."

РИА Новости Пентагон сообщил о секретной базе в Ираке, обстрелянной боевиками ИГ | РИА Новости





> Утащил фото на фб. спасибо. Интересно, эти два бармалея, которые тв звёзды, сами своим пешком границу под Ростовом перейдут, или в Сирии начнут песни петь, про инструкторов тоу. А второй гадёныш пляски  возле пилота устраивал. Не дивлюсь, если появится версия про" просто мимо пробегал, а калаш просто подержать попросили.


Попались, пишут случайно, вместе со всем барахлом на машине (уст. ТОУ). 
Представляется наиболее оптимальным военно-полевой суд, и "по законам военного времени" распылить на обочине.
"Бармалеи" слишком мягкое название для опытных убийц, упивавшихся собственной безнаказанностью (как известная бандеровская наводчица-убийца, которой сегодня пару десятков лет впаяли, гуманисты блин).
Ну вот по заслугам пусть и получат, без извратов.

----------


## KURYER

Замечательный фоторепортаж про операцию ВВС России в Сирии ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

В Сирии боевики обстреляли российские гуманитарные колонны, доставлявшие грузы в населенные пункты Хараста и Кафер-Нан. Об этом сообщило агентство ТАСС со ссылкой на информационный бюллетень Центра по примирению враждующих сторон.

----------


## OKA

"По сообщению французского ресурса opex360.com , 17 марта 2016 года впервые истребители Dassault Mirage 2000D ВВС Франции применили оперативно-тактические крылатые ракеты MBDA SCALP-EG против формирований «Халифата». В этот день пять Mirage 2000D из 3-й истребительной эскадры, у каждого из которых была подвешена ракета SCALP EG, вылетели с авиабазы в Иордании. Целью был командный пункт «Халифата» в иракском регионе Хит. Кроме того в налете приняли участия два истребителя Dassault Rafale с авиабазы в ОАЭ.

По информации французского генерального штаба, истребители выпустили восемь ракет с «мощным проникающим воздействием» по командному центру боевиков, который считался хорошо защищенным.

Первый случай применении крылатой ракеты SCALP с истребителя Mirage 2000D имел место в 2011 году в Ливии в ходе операции "Harmattan". До вылетов 17 марта ракеты данного типа в боевой обстановке Ираке и Сирии применялись только с истребителей Rafale. По заявлению французского генштаба, для успеха операции потребовались усилия всех техников и специалистов по вооружению на авиабазе в Иордании, которые беспрерывно работали на протяжении 30 часов.

Кроме того истребители Mirage 2000D нанесли удары по оборонительным позициям Исламского Государства в районе Мосула (Ирак), а также совершили два самолето-вылета на непосредственную поддержку войск.

С начала 2016 года восемь Mirage 2000D ВВС Франции, базирующихся в Иордании, совершили 160 боевых вылетов и использовали 100 единиц авиационных средств поражения.

Налеты 17 марта, возможно, совершались в преддверии наступления иракской армии на позиции Халифата. Целью иракского наступления, видимо, является захват контролируемых ИГ городов Хит и Кубесса, расположенных в 145 км к западу от Багдада."

Истребители Mirage 2000D впервые выпустили ракеты SCALP EG по позициям "Халифата" - bmpd



Про КР :

http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile...lp/scalp.shtml



" БЕЙРУТ, 23 марта. /ТАСС/. Передовые отряды сирийской правительственной армии вышли на окраины исторического города Пальмира. Об этом  сообщила газета "Аль-Джумхурия".

По ее данным, "сирийская армия вышла на окраины историко-археологического комплекса Пальмира, расположенного на окраине города Тадмор".

Бои между правительственными силами и формированиями террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) за контроль над Тадмором проходили на протяжении последних нескольких месяцев.

Пальмира была захвачена ИГ в начале лета прошлого года. Сирийские власти уже тогда говорили, что уникальный комплекс может повторить печальную судьбу иракских городов Ашшур, Нимруд и Хатр (Эль-Хадр), уничтоженных боевиками.

По преданию, Пальмира была основана библейским царем Соломоном. Это - один из богатейших городов поздней античности, расположенный в оазисе Сирийской пустыни. Растянувшиеся на 3 км развалины Пальмиры внесены в список объектов Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Отряды сирийской армии вышли на окраины Пальмиры

----------


## KURYER

Сирийские авиаспоттеры, видимо, нашли хорошую точку для съёмки:

----------


## ZHeN

где блин кабы !

----------


## Pilot

истребители не работают по земле. все берут на себя су-24 и 34

----------


## L39aero

А на кой они там нужны?кстати,вам теперь понятно что значит разделенный парк самолетов!а то в ветке по су-34 помнится вы упирались в чью то супермногофункциональност  ь!

----------


## ZHeN

ФАБов на Су-35 никто не заметил, да ?

----------


## Pilot

и Су-30 летают с бомбами, но .....

----------


## ZHeN

и прилетают без бомб ...

----------


## Pilot

> и прилетают без бомб ...


я видел иное и говорил с летчиками Су-30

----------


## Pilot

За время операции российских ВКС в Сирии на борьбу с террористами были отправлены не только летчики и технический персонал, ответственные за нанесение авиаударов по позициям боевиков, но и отдельные поздразделения сил специального назначения. Такое заявление сделал генерал-полковник Александр Дворников, почти полгода командовавший российской группировкой в Сирии, в интервью "Российской газете".

"Не буду скрывать, что на территории Сирии действуют и подразделения наших Сил специальных операций. Они выполняют доразведку объектов для ударов российской авиации, занимаются наведением самолетов на цели в удаленных районах, решают другие специальные задачи. Но надо иметь в виду, что в Сирии выполняют различные задачи и аналогичные подразделения вооруженных сил США, других государств коалиции", - пояснил генерал-полковник.

Он также отметил, что в Сирии продолжают работу и российские военные советники, которые "работают на всех уровнях, в том числе на тактическом". В частности, офицеры оказывают помощь сирийским коллегам в планировании и ведении боевых действий против террористов, а также в освоении российской военной техники.

Дворников также пояснил, что после вывода основной части российской группировки в Сирии останется необходимое количество сил, предназначенных для обеспечения контроля за соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий, а также для безопасного функционирования российского пункта обеспечения полетов авиации на Хмеймиме и пункта материально-технического обеспечения российского ВМФ в Тартусе.

----------


## ZHeN

> я видел иное и говорил с летчиками Су-30


и что же они рассказывали про бомбы ?

----------


## Pilot

не готов поделиться. Но бомбы просто катаются. бросают Су-24, КАБы в основном Су-34

----------


## ZHeN

:)

Су-30СМ из этого видео (вероятно, б/н 29) на 1:27 склонен с вами не согласиться :)

----------


## OKA

> За время операции российских ВКС в Сирии ...


Ну почему ж полностью познавательную инфу не запостить  ))

'Когда на прошлой неделе президент РФ Владимир Путин награждал в Кремле особо отличившихся в Сирии военнослужащих, мало кто знал, что удостоенный звания Героя России генерал-полковник Александр Дворников почти полгода командовал нашей войсковой группировкой в этой арабской стране.

Прежде фамилия военачальника, занимающего должность первого заместителя - начальника штаба Центрального военного округа, ни разу не упоминалась в связи с воздушной и тем более наземной операцией против террористов. И только узкий круг лиц был в курсе, что Дворников командирован в Сирию, руководит там нашими подразделениями и координирует их взаимодействие с местными правительственными войсками.

Подробности многих боевых операций, разработанных и осуществленных под командованием Дворникова, до сих пор засекречены. Но о некоторых событиях своей сирийской командировки генерал впервые рассказал в эксклюзивном интервью "Российской газете".

Александр Владимирович, давайте вспомним, что творилось на территории Сирии на момент ввода туда российского воинского контингента.

Александр Дворников: Возглавляемая мной группа российских войск прибыла в Сирийскую Арабскую Республику в сентябре прошлого года с задачей на месте разобраться со складывающейся ситуацией и состоянием сирийской армии.

Могу сказать одно: обстановка на тот момент была явно не в пользу Дамаска. Террористы, общая численность которых составляла более 60 тысяч человек, заняли около 70 процентов территории Сирии. Бандформирования захватили крупнейшие города Идлиб, Пальмиру и Ракку.

Террористы контролировали большую часть пригородов Хомса и Дамаска, вели масштабное наступление в провинции Латакия, готовили окружение и взятие Алеппо. А ключевая для Сирии трасса Дамаск - Алеппо, соединяющая юг и север страны, находилась под постоянной угрозой блокирования боевиками.

К тому же правительственные войска были измотаны за четыре года военных действий и с большим трудом сдерживали наступление террористов. Население массово покидало страну.

А что имеем теперь? Каковы результаты боевой работы наших военных в Сирии?

Александр Дворников: Действия российской группировки в течение пяти с половиной месяцев в корне переломили ситуацию в Сирии.

Основой успеха военной операции против террористов стала согласованная работа российской авиации в воздухе с подразделениями правительственных и патриотических сил на земле. Для повышения их боевых возможностей в рамках военно-технической помощи мы поставили сирийской армии современные вооружения и военную технику. Это артиллерийские системы, средства связи, разведки и т.д.

В кратчайшие сроки в вооруженных силах Сирии была создана система военных советников со своим управленческим аппаратом. Они успешно решили задачу, связанную с  подготовкой правительственных войск, курдских и других патриотических формирований. Положительно сказалось на обстановке и то обстоятельство, что наши советники принимали самое активное участие в подготовке боевых действий.

Эта совместная работа позволила разрушить инфраструктуру и каналы снабжения террористов, перехватить инициативу и перейти к наступательным действиям. Причем велись они одновременно на 15 направлениях. Это вынудило боевиков отказаться от крупных наступательных операций и перейти к действиям мелкими группами.

Не менее важно, что успешные действия против бандитов воодушевили сирийский народ. Сирийцы поняли, что боевиков ИГИЛ и "Джебхад ан-Нусра"  (запрещенные в РФ террористические организации. - Прим. "РГ") можно бить и побеждать.

Кроме того, в сирийском обществе зародилось добровольческое движение, были сформированы добровольческие бригады и батальоны. На сегодняшний день против боевиков в Сирии в их составе воюет уже несколько тысяч человек.

Показательным свидетельством того, что терпение народа Сирии иссякло, стало изгнание простыми горожанами бандитов "Джебхад ан-Нусры" из ряда населенных пунктов в центральных и южных провинциях страны.

Несмотря на имеющиеся разногласия с властями в Дамаске, сирийские курды приняли самое активное участие в борьбе с террористами на севере страны. Они и сейчас продолжают вести боевые действия против ИГИЛ и "Джебхад ан-Нусры".

То есть на борьбу поднялись все слои населения Сирии?

Александр Дворников: Именно так. Война против террористов приобрела действительно всенародный характер. И ситуация на фронтах кардинальным образом изменилась. Причем особую роль при проведении активных наступательных действий сыграли добровольческие отряды.

А взятие под контроль ключевых районов на северо-востоке провинции Алеппо серьезно осложнило снабжение боевиков и переброску подкреплений из Турции через коридор между Джераблусом и Азазом. Таким образом созданы условия для разгрома ИГИЛ к северу от Алеппо.

Что мы имеем сейчас? Деблокированы авиабаза "Квайрес" и ряд населенных пунктов, находившихся в осаде террористов более трех лет. Боевики окончательно выбиты из провинции Латакия. Прибрежные районы, в которых сконцентрирована значительная часть населения Сирии, очищены от террористов.

На востоке Сирии блокирована Пальмира, продолжаются боевые действия по ее освобождению. Взятие этого города, имеющего для Сирии особое историческое и географическое значение, фактически рассекает группировку ИГИЛ на две части и открывает дорогу на Ракку и Дейр эз-Зор, создает условия для выхода и взятия под контроль границы с Ираком.

Кроме того, восстановлен контроль над тремя крупными нефтегазовыми полями, ранее являвшимися источником доходов для террористов.

В сводках минобороны часто звучат названия ряда сирийских провинций - Хама, Хомс и Дамаск. Что там сейчас происходит?

Александр Дворников: Эти провинции расположены в центральной части страны. И их большая часть очищена от незаконных вооруженных формирований. Там сейчас наиболее активно идет процесс примирения. С военной точки зрения очень важно, что крупнейшие трассы в Сирии взяты под контроль правительственных сил.

Если говорить в целом, то за время военной операции сирийские войска при поддержке с воздуха освободили 400 населенных пунктов. Потенциал террористических группировок снизился более чем вдвое, они утратили инициативу, а контролируемая ими территория сократилась на 10 тысяч квадратных километров.

Не стоит забывать, что на территории Сирии уничтожено около двух тысяч террористов - выходцев из России. Из них 17 полевые командиры. Эти превентивные меры в отношении боевиков являются своего рода залогом безопасности нашего государства и российских граждан.
Фоторепортаж: Проводы российских летчиков на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии

Очень важным результатом военной операции, на мой взгляд, является возросший моральный дух сирийского народа в целом и правительственных войск в частности. Возможный распад страны предотвращен.

Действия Российской армии в Сирии поставили "на уши" не только западных политиков, но и их спецслужбы.  Перебазирование нашей авиационной группировки на аэродроме Хмеймим они восприняли как гром среди ясного неба. Таким же внезапным, я бы сказал стремительным, стало возвращение людей и техники на родину. Как этого удалось достичь?

Александр Дворников: Благодаря внезапным проверкам боевой готовности наши Вооруженные силы уже неоднократно отрабатывали переброску значительных войсковых формирований на большие расстояния.

Не буду скрывать, что на территории Сирии действуют и подразделения наших Сил специальных операций

Поэтому когда был получен приказ о развертывании группировки в Сирии, он, как и положено, был выполнен точно и в кратчайшие сроки.  Так же быстро и эффективно было налажено ее всестороннее обеспечение с территории Российской Федерации.

Основная нагрузка при этом легла на военно-транспортную авиацию и Военно-морской флот. С сентября было выполнено более 640 самолеторейсов и свыше 80 рейсов морского транспорта.

А появление в нашей армии современных модульных конструкций позволило буквально за считаные дни развернуть на аэродроме Хмеймим всю необходимую инфраструктуру от объектов аэродромно-технического обеспечения, жилых и административных помещений до столовых и душевых.

Почти полгода на ваших глазах разворачивались драматические события в Сирии. Теперь есть надежда на мирное урегулирование конфликта в этой стране. Как вы оцениваете такую перспективу?

Александр Дворников: Вы наверняка знаете, что на территории авиабазы Хмеймим организована работа Центра примирения. Там трудятся более 60 российских офицеров, при этом основная их часть распределена по провинциям. Несмотря на фиксируемые нарушения, режим прекращения боевых действий в Сирии в целом соблюдается. Наиболее активно процесс примирения идет в провинциях Хама и Хомс. Мы надеемся, что в ближайшее время в этих районах боевые действия прекратятся полностью.

Главное, что процесс заключения перемирия продолжается. На момент моего убытия из Сирии с условиями прекращения боевых действий согласились 43 вооруженных формирования, а соглашение о примирении подписали старейшины 51 населенного пункта. Их число каждый день растет.

Вместе с тем вызывают беспокойство артиллерийские обстрелы турецкими военными курдских формирований, воюющих против террористов "Джебхат ан-Нусры" на севере провинции Алеппо. Эти действия фактически означают поддержку Анкарой бандформирований, пытающихся сорвать процесс примирения в Сирии.

Есть вопрос, который муссируется с момента отправки наших военных в Сирию. Они участвовали в наземной операции?

Александр Дворников: Наши военные советники работали и работают на всех уровнях, в том числе на тактическом. Эти офицеры оказывают помощь сирийским коллегам в планировании и ведении боевых действий против террористов, а также в освоении российской военной техники.

Не буду скрывать, что на территории Сирии действуют и подразделения наших Сил специальных операций. Они выполняют доразведку объектов для ударов российской авиации, занимаются наведением самолетов на цели в удаленных районах, решают другие специальные задачи.

Но надо иметь в виду, что в Сирии выполняют различные задачи и аналогичные подразделения вооруженных сил США, других государств коалиции.

Сейчас в СМИ много говорят о том, какие подразделения останутся в Сирии после вывода основной части российской группировки. Вы можете навести в этом вопросе ясность?

Александр Дворников: Перечислять всю группировку до последнего солдата и самолета, конечно, не стану. Скажу так: в Сирии останется необходимое количество сил, предназначенных для обеспечения контроля за соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий. А еще для безопасного функционирования нашего пункта обеспечения полетов авиации на Хмеймиме и пункта материально-технического обеспечения российского ВМФ в Тартусе.

Визитная карточка

Александр Владиимирович Дворников родился 22 августа 1961 года в Уссурийске Приморского края. 

Окончил Уссурийское суворовское военное училище (1978 г.), Московское высшее общевойсковое командное училище им. Верховного Совета РСФСР (1982 г.), Военную академию им. М.В. Фрунзе (1991 г.) и Военную академию Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ (2005 г.).

Проходил службу в Дальневосточном военном округе в должностях командира взвода, роты, начальника штаба батальона. В Западной группе войск занимал должность заместителя, а затем командира мотострелкового батальона.

В 1995 - 2000 годах был начальником штаба полка, командиром полка в Московском военном округе. В 2000 - 2003 годах проходил службу в Северо-Кавказском военном округе в должности начальника штаба дивизии, а затем командира дивизии.

В 2005 году назначен заместителем командующего объединением, позднее начальником штаба объединения в  Сибирском военном округе, командующим объединением (Пятой Краснознаменной общевойсковой армией) в Дальневосточном военном округе (2008 - 2010 годы).

В 2011 - 2012 годах - заместитель командующего Восточным военным округом. С апреля 2012  года - начальник штаба - первый заместитель командующего войсками Центрального военного округа. Генерал-полковник.

По сообщению пресс-службы Центрального военного округа, все вернувшиеся домой солдаты и офицеры служат в бригаде материально-технического обеспечения ЦВО. В Сирии они заправляли авиатехнику горюче-смазочными материалами, обеспечивали питанием военных на авиабазе Хмеймим, занимались их банно-прачечным обслуживанием, обслуживали и ремонтировали аэродромные объекты. Кроме того, именно эти специалисты доставляли различные грузы из пункта материально-технического обеспечения нашего ВМФ в Тартусе на российскую авиабазу в провинции Латакия.

По данным пресс-службы ЦВО, в общей сложности юргинская бригада командировала в Сирию более 200 военнослужащих.

Вчера же из Хмеймима в Россию перелетел военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 "Руслан". По некоторым данным, он доставил к месту постоянной дислокации три вертолета Ми-35 и различное оборудование.  В Сирии экипажи "тридцать пятых" главным образом осуществляли охрану российской авиабазы с воздуха"

Командующий группировкой войск РФ в Сирии дал первое интервью - "РГ" — Российская газета


"Действия Российской армии в Сирии поставили "на уши" не только западных политиков, но и их спецслужбы."))
Как говорится на известном сайте Д.Пучкова : "журналист прекрасен...")) Топ просто сикрет :Biggrin:    Сирийский экспресс инвизибл))
Если РГ публикует такие интервью, значит это кому-нибудь надо...


Про битву за Пальмиру :






"Газели" в наличии))

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/440741.html

У сербов нечто противотанковое на базе "Газелей" имелось в неком количестве...

----------


## Pilot

> :)
> 
> Су-30СМ из этого видео (вероятно, б/н 29) на 1:27 склонен с вами не согласиться :)


я видел это видео. Скажу больше, в ДЗ один из Су-30 стоит с парой бомб, но применение это скорее исключение.

----------


## L39aero

А ему главное что су-30см бросает бомбы,и кажется,что может заменить су-34 и су-24 вместе взятые!:-)

----------


## ZHeN

товарищу L39aero явно не терпится превратить и эту в ветку в очередной холивар Су-34 против Су-30СМ :)
пора вам секту свидетелей титановых ванн образовать

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Судя по фразе:



> пора вам секту свидетелей титановых ванн образовать


Именно Вы очередной срач пытаетесь спровоцировать.

----------


## ZHeN

> Именно Вы очередной срач пытаетесь спровоцировать.


это лишь ответ на выпад в мою сторону - не я его инициировал

----------


## petio

> я видел это видео. Скажу больше, в ДЗ один из Су-30 стоит с парой бомб, но применение это скорее исключение.


Возможно для зачета изпитании нужно чтоб Су-30 и Су-35 сбросили в Сирию по 3-4 бомб .

----------


## kabuki

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...04249506284246

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 24 марта. /ТАСС/. Самолеты ВКС РФ с 20 по 23 марта нанесли 146 ударов по террористам в районе сирийской Пальмиры, уничтожив более 320 террористов. Такие данные приводятся в информационном бюллетене российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики.

"С 20 по 23 марта российские ВКС осуществили 41 самолетовылет в районе населенного пункта Пальмира (провинция Хомс), в ходе которых нанесли удары по 146 военным объектам террористов. Уничтожены шесть пунктов управления, более 320 террористов, пять танков, шесть артиллерийских установок, два склада с боеприпасами и 15 единиц автомобильной техники",- говорится в документе, опубликованном на сайте Минобороны РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны: ВКС РФ нанесли удары по 146 объектам боевиков в районе Пальмиры


"БЕЙРУТ, 24 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Бойцы сирийской армии и отряды ополченцев преследуют отступающие банды террористов на западной и южной окраинах Пальмиры. По сведениям телеканала "Аль-Манар", в ходе боев на окраинах Пальмиры банды ИГ потеряли 40 человек убитыми.

Как сообщает  газета The Daily Star, боевики из группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) начали отвод сил из города после того, как его покинула большая часть их сторонников вместе с семьями.

Тем временем, правительственные силы заняли квартал отелей на южном въезде в город. Он расположен рядом с историко-археологическим заповедником, где находятся знаменитые развалины античной эпохи. Войскам остается преодолеть менее одного километра до центра города.

Удары с воздуха были нанесены по двум штабам и казармам внутри города, что решило исход сражения. "Противник минирует при отходе проезды. Судя по всему, террористы не станут развязывать уличных боев", - сообщил сирийский офицер, принимающий участие в операции.

О Пальмире :
Большинство жителей покинули Пальмиру в мае прошлого года вместе с войсками. Сейчас там остается порядка 15-20 тыс. жителей. Боевики призвали их в среду покинуть город и выехать в Дейр-эз-Зор или соседний оазис Эс-Сухна, которые остаются под их контролем. Шоссе, связывающие Пальмиру с Хомсом и Дамаском, контролирует сирийская армия.

Информационное агентство SANA свидетельствует, что боевики разрушили старинную крепость эмира Фахреддина на въезде в Пальмиру со стороны Хомса. Меньше, чем за год своего господства вандалы ИГ взорвали знаменитую Триумфальную арку с колоннадой, храм Баалшамина (II века) и святилище верховному семитскому божеству Бэлу. Был разграблен национальный музей и пальмирский некрополь - знаменитые башенные гробницы патрициев."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3008729





> ...пора вам секту свидетелей титановых ванн образовать



А где записывают в эту могучую организацию с мощным названием  :Biggrin: 
Имею желание поучаствовать)) Люблю свидетельствовать титановым ваннам)) Шутка юмора , если чО))

----------


## petio

> не готов поделиться. Но бомбы просто катаются. бросают Су-24, КАБы в основном Су-34


Если не секрет почему из Сирии ни разу не дали кадры от Кайры а только от Платана - ТВ камеру только. Может из -за четкости изображения? И явно видится предпочитание КАБ с ТВ и Глонасс наведением -только раз показали КАБ 1500лг и раз Х-25МЛ. В Чечне и Афганистане было наоборот- применялесь в основном боеприпасы с лазерным наведением.

----------


## Pilot

О гибели военнослужащего «Интерфаксу» рассказал представитель российского пункта базирования Хмеймим.

Собеседник агентства рассказал, что офицер наводил удары российской авиации по объектам запрещенного в РФ «Исламского государства».

ВКС России с воздуха поддержали наступающие на Пальмиру войскаВоеннослужащий выполнял задачу в районе Пальмиры в течение недели, однако был обнаружен и окружен боевиками. Чтобы избежать пленения, офицер вызвал огонь на себя.

Ранее сообщалось, что сирийская правительственная армия взял под свой контроль Пальмиру и выдавливает боевиков из древнего города.

Подробнее на НТВ.Ru: Окруженный в районе Пальмиры российский офицер вызвал огонь на себя // НТВ.Ru


Офицер ССО

----------


## Pilot

> Если не секрет почему из Сирии ни разу не дали кадры от Кайры а только от Платана - ТВ камеру только. Может из -за четкости изображения? И явно видится предпочитание КАБ с ТВ и Глонасс наведением -только раз показали КАБ 1500лг и раз Х-25МЛ. В Чечне и Афганистане было наоборот- применялесь в основном боеприпасы с лазерным наведением.


Может потому, что авиация работает с горизонта и не ниже 6000 метров? И, в основном, применяются обычные свободнопадающие бомбы. А Платан потому, что именно Су-34 применяют КАБы и периодически ведут контроль ударов. Иногда дают кадры и с Форпоста

----------


## KURYER

По заявкам бармалеев Ми-28 загрузили:


В Сирии были зафиксированы "некритичные" отказы систем новейших боевых самолетов "Cу"



> В ходе военной операции в Сирии были зафиксированы случаи некритичных отказов систем новейших российских самолетов марки «Cу», сообщили два источника в Воздушно-космических силах России (ВКС) и подтвердил источник в Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).
> «Отказы были и в системе управления, и в двигателях. В целом они некритичны», — сказал один из источников. Другой источник в ВКС пояснил, что отказы были «по мелочи». «Критичных отказов не было, а те, что были, устранялись на месте. Наоборот, все летчики отмечали высокое качество авиатехники», — пояснил он, отказавшись от обсуждения подробностей. Источник подчеркнул, что полеты выполняли только строевые летчики ВКС России. «Летчиков-испытателей с заводов там не было», — отметил он.
> Источник в ОАК сообщил, что в течение всей операции ВКС России на авиабазе «Хмеймим» находились специалисты Новосибирского и Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиазаводов, а также регулярно приезжали специалисты КБ «Сухой». «Техобслуживание самолетов и замена мелких деталей производились на месте. Многие из авиастроителей получили за эту операцию государственные награды. Например, директор Новосибирского завода, специалист этого же завода по бортовому оборудованию, а также специалист КБ "Сухой" по авиационным средствам поражения», — пояснил он.
> Директору Новосибирского завода Сергею Смирнову орден «За заслуги перед Отечеством» IV степени вручил в Кремле лично президент России Владимир Путин. По данным Минобороны, в воздушной операции в Сирии принимали участие новейшие бомбардировщики Су-34 и многоцелевые истребители Су-35С.
> Первый заместитель гендиректора КнАПО Сергей Огарков и технический директор КнАПО Андрей Шереметов отказались обсуждать случаи отказов техники в Сирии.
> В пресс-службе ОАК отказались от комментариев, объяснив это тем, что информация о случаях некритичных отказов технических систем была получена по неофициальным каналам. Получить комментарий в Минобороны на момент публикации не удалось.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

> Если не секрет почему из Сирии ни разу не дали кадры от Кайры а только от Платана - ТВ камеру только.


осенью прошлого года были видео от МО в том числе и с Кайры



> И явно видится предпочитание КАБ с ТВ и Глонасс наведением -только раз показали КАБ 1500лг и раз Х-25МЛ. В Чечне и Афганистане было наоборот- применялесь в основном боеприпасы с лазерным наведением.


да, это странно, КАБ-500Л тоже ни разу не засветились
может, не осталось уже совсем их на складах ?



> Может потому, что авиация работает с горизонта и не ниже 6000 метров? И, в основном, применяются обычные свободнопадающие бомбы. А Платан потому, что именно Су-34 применяют КАБы и периодически ведут контроль ударов. Иногда дают кадры и с Форпоста


с Форпоста и с Орлана (вот тут пишут)

----------


## Pilot

> с Форпоста и с Орлана (вот тут пишут)


Орланов сам не видел.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 25 марта. /ТАСС/. Боевики ИГ (террористическая группировка "Исламское государство", запрещена в РФ) пытались подвезти вооружения в Пальмиру из Ракки, но по ним нанесли удар воздушные силы РФ и Сирии. Об этом сообщил в пятницу ТАСС по телефону информированный источник в Дамаске.

"Сирийская армия отвоевывает путь, разделяющий высоты и центр исторического города, - сказал собеседник. - Боевики ИГ пытались подтянуть технику из Ракки и Дейр-эз-Зора, но по ним нанесли удары российские и сирийские воздушные силы". По словам источника, террористы пытаются также "вывозить свои семьи из города"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Источник: ВКС РФ нанесли удар по боевикам, пытавшимся подвезти оружие в Пальмиру


"Сирийской правительственной армии и входящим в нее объединениям удалось взять под свой контроль историческую цитадель города Тадмор (Пальмира). Об этом сообщает Франс-Пресс.

Боевики террористической группировкой ДАИШ (исламское название запрещенной в России группировки ИГИЛ), ранее занимавшие эту цитадеть, были вынуждены спасаться от огня, который вела сирийская армия.

Сирийская армия проводит успешную операцию по освобождению Пальмиры. В настоящее время, помимо цитадели, от банд террористов освобождены площадь Эз-Зираа на южной окраине Пальмиры, отель Dedeman и высота, на которой находится телекоммуникационная башня. В общей сложности правительственные силы Сирии освободили территорию площадью более 120 квадратных километров на южных и западных подступах к Пальмире.

Сирийская армия настроена уничтожить боевиков повсюду и не будет останавливаться на достигнутом. Главнокомандующий отряда ополчения "Соколы пустыни" Мохаммед Джабер заявил, что боевые операции его отряда будут продолжаться непрерывно, пока Пальмира не будет освобождена. "Даст бог, мы поднимем сирийский флаг в городе Пальмира совсем скоро", - сказал он.

Командир отряда ополчения добавил, что успех в наступлении на террористов в Пальмире стал возможным благодаря всесторонней помощи России сирийской армии."

http://rg.ru/2016/03/25/boeviki-dais...r-palmiry.html


"Москва. 25 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Военнослужащие США ликвидировали на территории Сирии второго по значимости главаря террористической группировки ИГ (запрещена в РФ), передают в пятницу американские СМИ.

По их данным, речь идет о Хаджи Имаме, известному по кличке Абд аль-Рахман Мустафа аль-Кадули.

В прошлом году госсекретарь США Джон Керри сообщил об объявленной награде в $7 млн за информацию о его местонахождении.

Министр обороны США Эштон Картер в пятницу подтвердил эти сообщения.

"Были уничтожены несколько главарей ИГ, включая, как мы полагаем Хаджи Имама", - заявил Картер на пресс-конференции."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/500346








"Сирийская армия освободила исторический замок Фахр ад-Дина, господствующий над Пальмирой. Кроме того, глава Управления охраны древностей страны Маамун Абделькарим сообщил, что на юго-западе города освобожден район гостиниц и ресторанов, крепость, а также долину некрополя."

Фото : http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2735642&cid=9



" Mar. 24th, 2016 at 5:33 PM
Говорят, что солдаты сирийской армии схватили чмошника, который был у игиловцев главой "шариатского" суда и в частности виновен в убийстве главы музейного комплекса Пальмиры Халеда Асаада."

http://anhar.livejournal.com/

----------


## Pilot

Российскими авиаударами в районе Пальмиры уничтожены 146 объектов боевиков



Хмеймим (Латакия, Сирия). 25 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - 146 объектов боевиков, включая артиллерию и танки, уничтожены за последние несколько дней в результате российских авиаударов в районе Пальмиры, сообщил в пятницу журналистам начальник российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон на территории Сирии генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кураленко.

"Со вторника по четверг самолеты ВКС России осуществили 41 вылет для поддержки наступления сирийских войск и нанесения ударов по боевикам ИГИЛ (террористическая организация, запрещена в РФ - ИФ) в районе населенного пункта Пальмира (провинция Хомс)", - сказал он.

"В результате этих действий российской авиации было уничтожено 146 объектов террористов, в числе которых пункты управления, склады боеприпасов, артиллерийские установки, танки и автомобильная техника", - сообщил С.Кураленко

----------


## Pilot

красава

----------


## KURYER

ВВС России гоняют бармалеев под Пальмирой

----------


## OKA

Информативный пост на тему здесь :

Бои за Пальмиру - Юрий Лямин

Там и фотка Су-22 покрупнее : 




https://www.facebook.com/radioshamfm...6786691041292/





"Российская авиационная группировка в Сирии на 20 марта        March 26th, 4:59

    Журнал "Jane's Defence Weekly" в статье Jeremy Binnie "Analysis: Russian air group in Syria remains a powerful force" публикует сделанный 20 марта 2016 года спутниковый снимок авиабазы Хмеймим, на которой развернута российская авиационная группировка в Сирии. Снимок, сделанный спустя шесть дней после объявления Президента России Владимира Путина о начале вывода части российских сил из Сирии, подтверждает сокращение российской авиационной группировки на Хмеймим (в частности, удаление оттуда всех 12 штурмовиков Су-25), однако свидетельствует о сохранении ядра развернутых российских авиационных сил.



    Опубликованный журналом снимок сделан спутником серии SPOT компании Airbus Defence and Space (непосредственно получен французским Национальным центром космических исследований - Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales - CNES).

    Согласно снимку, на авиабазе Хмеймим 20 марта продолжали оставаться 12 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М, четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34, три истребителя Су-30СМ и три истребителя Су-35С (возможно, что еще по одному истребителю каждых типов и один Су-24М в момент съемки находились в боевых вылетах). Также на Хмеймим насчитывалось 14 российских вертолетов, включая два Ми-28Н и два Ка-52.

    Таким образом, в период с 15 по 20 марта с Хмеймим в Россию перелетели три Су-24М, четыре Су-34 и 12 штурмовиков Су-25СМ/УБ, а также четыре вертолета Ми-35М. Взамен на Хмеймим были доставлены минимум два вертолета Ми-28Н и два Ка-52.

    На снимке можно видеть также базирование на Хмеймим беспилотных летательных аппарататов "Форпост" (IAI Searcher Mk 2). Для их обслуживания был возведен легкий ангар-укрытие, видимый в нижней левой части снимка. Согласно данным Jane's, базирование БЛА "Форпост" на Хмеймим было отмечено с 15 января 2016 года.

    Напомним, что на момент начала российской военной операции в Сирии 30 сентября 2015 года авиационная группировка на авиабазе Хмеймим насчитывала 32 боевых самолета ВКС России - четыре Су-30СМ, четыре Су-34, 12 Су-24М и 12 Су-25СМ. Еще четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 были переброшены на Хмеймим 6 декабря 2015 года, четыре истребителя Су-35С были переброшены туда 30 января 2016 года, один бомбардировщик Су-24М (взамен сбитого турками) был переброшен в декабре 2015 года, и четыре дополнительных бомбардировщика Су-24М - переброшены 27 февраля 2016 года. "

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1812440.html#comments

----------


## KURYER

Французы работают просто на износ, уничтожая ИГИЛовцев

----------


## Pilot

Британское издание Mirror опубликовало статью о гибели российского спецназовца в Сирии, озаглавив её «Русский „Рэмбо“ стёр террористов ИГИЛ* с лица земли, вызвав огонь НА СЕБЯ, будучи окружен джихадистами».

«Русская Весна» ранее сообщала о гибели офицера спецназа России, одной из первых опубликовав печальную новость.

«Смелый русский спецназовец, находящийся на одиночном задании, как Рэмбо, уничтожая боевиков ИГИЛ, геройски погиб, вызвав авиаудар на себя. Бесстрашный военный корректировал авиаудары российских ВКС по позициям ИГИЛ у древнего города Пальмира в Сирии, когда был окружен террористами. Он не был готов умереть без боя и навел направление авиаудара на место своей дислокации, после чего погиб в эпицентре взрыва», — так об этом написал британский Mirror.

Британское издание также приводит слова официального представителя российских ВС: «Офицер российского спецназа погиб у Пальмиры при выполнении спецзадания, корректируя направление авиаударов российских ВКС по целям группировки ИГИЛ. Офицер погиб смертью героя, вызвав огонь на себя после того, как был окружен террористами».

Примечательно то, в каких выражениях английские журналисты описывают последние минуты жизни и смерть русского офицера: «Русский Рэмбо», «не желая сдаваться без боя», «не желая сдаваться в плен».

В заголовке слова «на себя» написаны в верхнем регистре, настолько это шокировало англичан.






Русский «Рэмбо» был окружён и сжег головорезов ИГИЛ, вызвав огонь на себя, — СМИ Англии | Русская весна

----------


## Pilot

в Пальмире САА заняла аэропорт

----------


## APKAH

> Примечательно то, в каких выражениях английские журналисты описывают последние минуты жизни и смерть русского офицера: «Русский Рэмбо», «не желая сдаваться без боя», «не желая сдаваться в плен».


Поверьте, это хорошо что ещё так написали. В худшем варианте могли написать типо "Очередной русский спецназовец погиб в Сирии. Путин продолжает убеждать что российских наземных войск там нет." Я бы не удивился.




> В заголовке слова «на себя» написаны в верхнем регистре, настолько это шокировало англичан.


У них заголовки только такие и бывают, "пиаристические", чтобы привлечь покупателей газеты громкими заголовками.




> в Пальмире САА заняла аэропорт


Ну это похоже финал...получается оставшиеся в центральной части джихадисты блокированы..?  :Smile:  На этой неделе довольно активно занялись Пальмирой, что не может не радовать!

----------


## Pilot

котел пока не замкнут. Думаю, что им оставили возможность покинуть город и постараются уничтожить в пустыне.

----------


## KURYER

Ну, с почином Ми-28. И удачи:

----------


## insider2017

Хмеймим 20 марта

----------


## ОБУ

Получается только "грачи" в полном составе на север по весне полетели

----------


## Pilot

Пальмиру взяли.

----------


## KURYER

> Пальмиру взяли.


А помогал 201 синий ;-)))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Наши саперы будут разминировать Пальмиру

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

Еще три российских вертолета покинули Сирию
Три ударных вертолета ВКС России - два "Ми-24" и один "Ми-35" - покинули территорию Сирии. Все они доставлены на аэродромы постоянного базирования. 
Авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии покинули еще несколько российских вертолетов — два "Ми-24" и один "Ми-35". Все они доставлены на аэродромы постоянного базирования, сообщает ТАСС.
https://www.dp.ru/a/2016/03/28/Eshhe...ijskih_vertol/
Тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 «Руслан» забрал два вертолета Ми-24 и один Ми-35 ВКС России с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии, чтобы доставить их на аэродромы постоянного базирования. Также в Россию возвращается летный и инженерно-технический состав, занимавшийся обслуживанием авиатехники, которая использовалась для охраны российской авиабазы, передает «Интерфакс».
Командир звена вертолетов Ми-24: «Армейская авиация на аэродроме Хмеймим занималась охраной и обороной прилегающей к аэродрому территории и сопровождением воздушных судов, взлетающих и заходящих на посадку на аэродром, а также военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-8, перевозящих людей и грузы».


Подробнее на НТВ.Ru: «Руслан» забрал с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии три ударных вертолета российских ВКС // НТВ.Ru

----------


## Pilot

28 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Оперативно-тактическая авиация ВКС РФ, спланированная к выводу из Сирии, уже выведена на территорию России, сообщил начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил - первый заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.

"В соответствии с решением Верховного главнокомандующего ВС РФ Владимира Путина, осуществляется вывод основных сил российской группировки из Сирии. На сегодняшний день выведены на территорию РФ все спланированные к выводу самолеты оперативно-тактической авиации. Продолжается вывод армейской авиации, ряда обеспечивающих подразделений", - сказал В.Герасимов в понедельник журналистам.

Он подчеркнул, что нанесение ударов по террористам ВКС РФ продолжается и положительно влияет на действия наземных группировок правительственных войск и отрядов ополчения

----------


## Pilot

СРОЧНО: 98 российских военных с собаками вылетели в Сирию для разминирования Пальмиры | Русская весна

По просьбе сирийской стороны для очистки Пальмиры от мин и фугасов, заложенных террористами ИГИЛ*, в Сирию направлен отряд разминирования из состава международного противоминного центра Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации.

Как сообщил «Русской Весне» военный источник, передовая группа российских специалистов уже сегодня прибудет на авиабазу Хмеймим в сирийской провинции Латакия и в ближайшие дни приступит к работе на месте.

По словам источника, общая численность отряда разминирования составит 98 человек. Российские специалисты прибудут со всем необходимым современным оборудованием и техникой.

----------


## Pilot

ВАЖНО: Российский спецназ участвовал в освобождении Пальмиры

Освобождение Пальмиры имеет стратегическое значение в борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии, заявил журналистам начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил — первый заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.

«Вчера от террористов, благодаря поддержке ВКС России и сил специальных операций, при участии наших военных советников, освобождена Пальмира — важнейший культурный центр. Освобождение этого города имеет стратегическое значение в борьбе с терроризмом с Сирии», — сказал Герасимов.

Он напомнил, что «проведенная ВКС РФ операция в Сирии позволила в корне переломить ситуацию с разрастанием международной террористической опухоли: разрушены базы террористов, уничтожены склады с оружием и боеприпасами, блокированы поставки контрабандной нефти, от которой террористы получали финансовую подпитку».

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 29 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Передовая группа российских саперов вылетела в Сирию, где примет участие в разминировании города Пальмира, сообщил во вторник сайт телерадиокомпании "Звезда".

"Первая группа специалистов международного противоминного центра Министерства обороны России вылетела в Сирию с подмосковного аэродрома Чкаловский. По данным "Звезды", на борт Ан-124 погрузили специальных роботов для разминирования и другое необходимое оборудование", - говорится в сообщении.

Накануне начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил - первый заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов сообщил, что в ближайшее время в Сирию для разминирования Пальмиры направят подразделения инженерных войск, в частности, международного противоминного центра, и роботехнические комплексы.

В минувшие выходные сирийская армия при авиаподдержке РФ освободила Пальмиру от боевиков ИГИЛ (террористическая группировка, запрещена в РФ).

На полное разминирование сирийской Пальмиры может уйти несколько месяцев, сообщил ранее "Интерфаксу-АВН" военный эксперт, бывший начальник инженерных войск Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-полковник в отставке Николай Сердцев.

"Всс зависит от ситуации на месте. Я ориентируюсь на несколько месяцев", - сказал он.

По словам Н.Сердцева, саперам в Пальмире придется разминировать неразорвавшиеся боеприпасы, а также взрывные устройства, которые террористы делали кустарным способом.

"Если мы говорим про Пальмиру, там может быть самый широкий спектр боеприпасов - от зарядов для подствольных гранатометов до 155-мм снарядов и неразорвавшихся авиационных бомб. Я меньше всего опасаюсь стандартных боеприпасов промышленного производства. Страшнее - самодельные взрывные устройства, у которых непредсказуемые взрыватели. Именно они представляют наибольший риск", - сообщил экс-начальник инженерных войск.

"Разминировать город - сложная задача. Там объекты и коммуникации. Хорошо, если не будет газовых труб высокого давления, но где-то проходит водопровод, где-то канализация. Уходя, боевики делают всс, чтобы напакостить", - сказал Н.Сердцев.

"Сперва должна быть очень внимательно проведена инженерная оценка местности с соблюдением мер безопасности, с внешним периметром охраны действий саперов и полным прикрытием", - сообщил он. ПК

----------


## KURYER

Фото, правда, не очень хорошего качества:



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## ZHeN

пусковые установки явно под ТПК Атаки, а не Вихря
пару недель назад сделал ставку на Атаку с ЛЛКУ :)

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 31 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские боевые самолеты уничтожили группы боевиков ИГИЛ, которые пытались прорваться из Пальмиры, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.

"Все разрозненные бандгруппы ИГИЛ, вырвавшиеся из окружения, уничтожались российской авиацией, не давая им уйти в направлении Ракки и Дейр-эз-Зора", - сказал он на брифинге в четверг.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ну, с почином Ми-28

----------


## Андрей Иванович

рядом же, кстати, а видео авиаударов

----------


## Pilot

В ходе 500 вылетов российские самолеты нанесли свыше 2 тыс. ударов для поддержки операции по освобождению Пальмиры - Генштаб РФ



Москва. 31 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские боевые самолеты в ходе операции по освобождению Пальмиры выполнили около 500 боевых вылетов, нанесено более 2 тыс. авиаударов для поддержки наземных действий сирийской армии, сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.

"В период с 7 по 27 марта в интересах подразделений правительственных войск в районе Пальмиры ВКС России выполнили около 500 боевых вылетов, в ходе которых по террористам ИГИЛ нанесено более 2 тыс. авиаударов. В результате этих ударов прежде всего были уничтожены основные опорные пункты и позиции артиллерии на всех господствующих высотах", - сказал он на брифинге в четверг.

С.Рудской заявил, что в результате российских авиаударов в районе Пальмиры "прежде всего, были уничтожены основные опорные пункты и позиции артиллерии на всех господствующих высотах".

"В первые два дня операции российской авиацией были уничтожены большинство пунктов управления боевиков", - сказал генерал.

По его словам, российская авиация ежедневно уничтожала автомобильные колонны с боевиками и боеприпасами, которые пытались прорваться в Пальмиру со стороны населенных пунктов Ракка и Дейр-эз-Зор.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 31 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Ни один исторический объект в Пальмире в результате действия боевых самолетов РФ не пострадал, ключевые объекты боевиков уничтожались высокоточными боеприпасами, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.

"Особо важные объекты террористов уничтожались высокоточными боеприпасами, которые наводились на цель в режиме реального времени с земли. Хочу подчеркнуть, что ни один исторический объект Пальмиры в результате действий российских Воздушно-космических сил не пострадал", - сказал он на брифинге в четверг.

В марте командующий группировкой РФ в Сирии генерал-полковник Александр Дворников заявил в интервью "Российской газете", что на территории Сирии действуют российские Силы специальных операций. По его словам, эти подразделения выполняют доразведку объектов для ударов российской авиации, занимаются наведением самолетов на цели в удаленных районах, решают другие специальные задачи.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Biggrin: 

https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...type=3&theater

----------


## KURYER

Свежий фотоотчёт наших сирийских друзей:

----------


## алтын

аэродром Пальмира

----------


## APKAH

В Сирии обнаружен передвижной ракетный комплекс РС-24 "Ярс"...  :Eek: 
Не ради шутки, но именно так западные аналитики к первому апреля определили ОТРК 9К720 "Искандер" на авиабазе "Хмеймим"...

----------


## Pilot

На БМПД это первоапрельская шутка

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> На БМПД это первоапрельская шутка


Да нет, фото настоящее. Просто это не мифический "ЯРС", упомянутый на бмпд. Это установка подозрительно похожа на "Искандер", чем, как раз, скорее всего и является.

----------


## Pilot

> Да нет, фото настоящее. Просто это не мифический "ЯРС", упомянутый на бмпд. Это установка подозрительно похожа на "Искандер", чем, как раз, скорее всего и является.


Так и есть :) Просто эта фотка не первый день в сети

----------


## APKAH

> На БМПД это первоапрельская шутка


Я изначально подумал что БМПД ради первоапрельской шутки скопировали, перевели и выложили такую "серьёзную" новость с западного сайта  :Smile:  Но оказывается эту новость они сами и придумали.

А то что "Искандер" в Сирию привезли это факт. Вот интересно, у него цели - боевики ИГИЛ (боевое применение) или его "на всякий случай" привезли, для адекватного реагирования на внезапные воинственные порывы Эрдогана... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

просто Точки кончились :) Видели старты Точек не далеко от базы

----------


## Djoker

Эль-Карьятейн


Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости" :: Галерея

----------


## Djoker

Снова Ми-28Н в бою

----------


## KURYER

RuAF Mi-35m equipped with Vitebsk APS over Syria this might be the first pic of Mi-35m with this system

----------


## Djoker

Ми-28Н, Ка-52 и Ми-24

----------


## KURYER

*Djoker* спасибо, очень ждал Ка-52 в деле  :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

Ка-52

----------


## KURYER

> *Djoker* спасибо, очень ждал Ка-52 в деле


Продолжение:

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Продолжение:


А вот этот строб по бортам мерцает, это Витебск работает? Сначала увидел такое чудо на Ми-28Н теперь вот на Камове. Просвятите сирого. Заранее спасибо за ликбез.

----------


## Djoker

> Продолжение


"Атаки" в наличии...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KURYER

> "Атаки" в наличии...


Ждём прибытие на Сирийский полигон:



> Концерн "Калашников" завершил исполнение контракта на поставку в российские Вооруженные силы новых управляемых ракет "Вихрь-1" на 13 миллиардов рублей, сообщили в компании.
> "Калашников" в рамках исполнения гособоронзаказа успешно завершил поставки Минобороны РФ управляемых ракет "Вихрь-1". Общая стоимость госконтракта составила около 13 миллиардов рублей", — говорится в релизе.

----------


## Torero

Только что сообщают о сбитом в Сирии самолете, принадлежность пока неизвестна

----------


## LansE293

> Только что сообщают о сбитом в Сирии самолете, принадлежность пока неизвестна


СУ-22
Местные жители делают селфи на фоне сбитого в Алеппо самолета Су-22 - Телеканал «Звезда»
Террористы запрещенной в России группировки «Джебхат ан-Нусра» взяли в плен пилота сбитого возле сирийского города Алеппо самолета Су-22. На видеозаписи, опубликованной в Сети, десятки боевиков окружили летчика, лежащего на земле. Экстремисты выкрикивают лозунги.

Ранее сообщалось, что 5 апреля истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22 ВВС Сирии был сбит террористами в южной части провинции Алеппо. Также было опубликовано видео падения самолета.
Террористы сняли на видео захват пилота сбитого в Сирии Су-22 - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Torero

Нравится мне как западные агентства называют террористов "повстанцы". Жаль не смогли летчика вытащить..

----------


## KURYER

Ка-52 под Эль-Карьятейн:

----------


## KURYER

Таки да... слухи БМПД подтвердились: Ка-52 размножились до 4 ;-)))



> now I can say ,there is 4 Ka-52 operation in Syria


И ещё:



> not sure for the mi-24p ,but no less than 8 
> 4 - mi-28n 
> 4 - ka-52 
> not less than 2 mi-35m upgraded with Vistek aps


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

> Ка-52 под Эль-Карьятейн


Ещё парочка бортовых номеров:





Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## Torero

Говорят, что сбитый сегодня пилот Су-22 полковник сирийских ВВС. Если жив, может удастся обменять

----------


## Djoker

Живой...

----------


## LansE293

Вот теперь можно точно сказать, что жив. This afternoon, a SyAAF Su-22M-4 code numbered 949, piloted by Col. Khaled Sa'id and operating from She'irat AB, has been crashed near Al-Eis (العيس) town to the south west of Aleppo city
http://luftwaffeas.blogspot.ru

----------


## Torero

Сейчас то жив, зная "повстанцев" что дальше будет

----------


## алтын



----------


## KURYER

Видео (28+)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KURYER

Внимание! Присутствует специальная терминология :Rolleyes:

----------


## KURYER

Кто-нибудь может просвятить "чайника", что означает индикация на мониторе при стрельбе (видео выше)? Особенно интересен левый нижний угол. Спасибо;-)))

----------


## melman31

> Кто-нибудь может просвятить "чайника", что означает индикация на мониторе при стрельбе (видео выше)? Особенно интересен левый нижний угол. Спасибо;-)))



Ми-28Н: индикация на МФИ - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## melman31



----------


## melman31



----------


## tristanius

Жесть какой то. Когда эти войны закончатся?
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34p34
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт
сайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайтсайт

----------


## KURYER

> Жесть какой то. Когда эти войны закончатся?


Попробуйте задать этот вопрос на сайте Госдепа США. Могу помочь с переводом.
А пока:

----------


## алтын

интервью с пилотом ВКС РФ , вернувшимся из Сирии
Вернувшийся из Сирии пилот: когда стреляют пулеметы, вспышки похожи на сварку - Телеканал «Звезда»

дефицит подготовленных экипажей, как одна из причин сокращения группировки ВКС РФ в Сирии



> – Вся операция заняла 180 дней. Из них  120 дней я провел там, – вспоминает Константин. – Полетел в сентябре и был в Сирии два месяца. В ноябре вернулся домой, и в первый же день мне уже сказали число, когда я полечу во второй раз.

----------


## L39aero

Пожинаем плоды 90х,вот манагеров если бы отправляли,то наверное бы каждый на 2 дня съездил,а как летчиком стать,так это ж работать надо,рисковать и получают мало...

----------


## LansE293

Я работал вместе с мужиками - 2 готовых экипажа СУ-24 (2 штурмана и 2 пилота), а трое летали на истребителях, причем ВЛЭК прошли и возраст еще позволял летать. Все ушли в 90-е. Их бы на переподготовку, навыки восстановить...

----------


## melman31

База Шайрат

----------


## AC

> База Шайрат


Источник:
Russia forward deploys new attack helicopters in Syria | IHS Jane's 360

----------


## KURYER

79, другой ракурс:

Дополним:

----------


## Djoker

Шайрат

----------


## KURYER

Сегодня над Алеппо:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Ром

северокорейский HT-16PGJ (клон Иглы)

----------


## Avia M

Александру Прохоренко посмертно присвоено звание Героя России • Президент России

----------


## LansE293

Около 15 минут назад террористы “Исламского государства” при помощи переносного зенитно-ракетного комплекса (ПЗРК) сбили у периметра авиабазы Думейр самолёт ВВС Сирии. Хотя пока ещё нет никаких подробностей, предварительные сообщения говорят о том, что оба лётчика сумели катапультироваться и приземлиться в контролируемом Сирийской Арабской Армией районе. По утверждениям информационного крыла ИГ, на приведённом ниже фото – дым от разбившегося самолёта: В то время как за город Думейр в настоящее время идут бои между джихадистами “Джейш аль-Ислам” и террористами ИГ, одноимённая авиабаза к юго-востоку от города остаётся под контролем правительственных войск и полностью пригодной для эксплуатации. Менее недели назад террористы “Аль-Каиды” (“Джабхат ан-Нусра”) также сбили сирийский самолёт на юге провинции Алеппо. Однако в ходе той атаки лётчик был захвачен боевиками. За последнее время террористы ИГ предприняли несколько атак на востоке провинции Дамаск, целью которых были авиабаза Думейр, ряд близлежащих блокпостов и цементный завод Бадия. Последний был захвачен боевиками ИГ, тогда как в целом наступление было отбито силами САА. Тем не менее, в результате захвата цементного завода в заложниках у террористов ИГ оказались около трёхсот работников предприятия, в основном, из числа несуннитских религиозных меньшинств. Их судьба, равно как и судьба лётчиков сбитого только что самолёта, на данный момент остаётся неизвестной. Автор оригинальной статьи – Крис Томсон.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ascus-russian/

----------


## KURYER

В районе Хомса разбился российский вертолет Ми-28H



> Вертолет российских вооруженных сил Ми-28Н разбился в Сирии, двое летчиков погибли, говорится в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны.
> ЧП произошло в ночь на вторник, в 01.29 мск, в районе города Хомс в Сирии.
> "Два члена экипажа погибли. При выполнении поисково-спасательных работ тела погибших летчиков эвакуированы и находятся на авиабазе Хмеймим. По докладу с места крушения, огневого воздействия на вертолет не было", — отмечается в документе.

----------


## Avia M

> В районе Хомса разбился российский вертолет Ми-28H


Опять трагедия...

----------


## Pilot

Полет ночью в очках. Скорее всего или отказ или столкновение с препятствием. Экипаж из Буденовска

----------


## LansE293

Минобороны РФ: «На месте крушения вертолета работает оперативная группа специалистов по расследованию летных происшествий. Причина летного происшествия выясняется».
В оборонном ведомстве отмели версию об уничтожении вертолета. «По докладу с места крушения, огневого воздействия на вертолет не было», — заявили в Минобороны РФ. Как рассказал источник «Интерфакса» в оборонно-промышленном комплексе, возможной причиной крушения вертолета могло стать столкновение с препятствием.
Источник: «Полет выполнялся над малоориентирной местностью в условиях практически полной темноты. Летчики пилотировали боевую машину в очках ночного видения. Не исключено, что на маршруте полета могло быть какое-то препятствие, с которым столкнулся вертолет».
При этом собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что комиссия рассматривает разные версии катастрофы, окончательные выводы, по его словам, делать пока рано.

Подробнее на НТВ.Ru: Названа вероятная причина крушения Ми-28Н в Сирии // НТВ.Ru

----------


## AC

> В районе Хомса разбился российский вертолет Ми-28H


Я правильно понимаю, что в Сирию отправили машины с трехзначными 200-ми номерами?..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МОСКВА, 12 апр. 2016. – РИА Новости. 
Вооруженные силы России разворачивают в сирийской Пальмире полевой госпиталь, куда, кроме военнослужащих ВС РФ, могут обращаться местные жители и силовики, сообщил во вторник министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.

----------


## Pilot

Российский ударный вертолет Ми-28Н, по предварительным данным, потерпел катастрофу в Сирии из-за ошибки пилотирования. Об этом сообщил ТАСС источник в штабе ВКС РФ.
"По предварительным выводам комиссии, причиной катастрофы Ми-28Н в Сирии стал человеческий фактор", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Он уточнил, что "комиссия рассматривает все версии произошедшего, включая техническую неисправность", и полную картину авиационного происшествия можно будет установить только после считывания информации с бортовых самописцев вертолета.
"Во вторник на месте падения российского Ми-28Н в районе Хомса найдены речевой и параметрический самописцы. Их состояние позволяет извлечь содержащуюся в них информацию. "Черные ящики" Ми-28Н оправлены в Москву", - рассказал источник.
Осмотр обломков вертолета, отметил собеседник агентства, подтвердил отсутствие обстрела с земли: никаких пробоин не обнаружено. "Вертолет упал в районе, подконтрольном правительственным войскам Сирии. На борту машины был боекомплект ракет, который не сдетонировал при падении", - добавил он.

----------


## KURYER

СМИ назвали мена погибших вертолётчиков



> При падении вертолета Ми-28Н в Сирии погибли командир экипажа Андрей Окладников и штурман Виктор Панков. Об этом сообщает издание «Маленькая Сызрань».
> Издание отмечает, что оба вертолетчика окончили Сызранское авиационное училище: Окладников в 2000 году, а Панков в 2011 году. Они служили в 487-м отдельном вертолетном полку в Буденновске.
> 12 апреля Минобороны сообщило, что ударный вертолет Ми-28Н из состава российской авиагруппировки в Сирии разбился в 01:29 мск возле города Хомс. Военные утверждают, что причиной падения не был обстрел машины.
> Окладников и Панков стали седьмым и восьмым российскими военнослужащими, чья гибель в Сирии официально подтверждена.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В районе Ракки был сбит военный самолёт. Кому принадлежал воздушный борт, пока не известно. О крушении сообщает Аль-Джазира.
LIFE NEWS.

----------


## OKA

"Репортаж SANA с базы ВВС Сирии Думейр, расположенной к северо-востоку от Дамаска" :




Отсюда :

База ВВС Сирии Думейр - Юрий Лямин






> В районе Ракки был сбит военный самолёт. Кому принадлежал воздушный борт, пока не известно. О крушении сообщает Аль-Джазира.
> LIFE NEWS.


"МОСКВА, 14 апреля. /ТАСС/. Сообщение о том, что в районе сирийского города Ракка сегодня якобы бил сбит российский самолет, не соответствует действительности, заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Сообщение катарской телекомпании о якобы сбитом террористами ИГИЛ (прежнее название террористической организации "Исламское государство", запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС) в районе города Ракка (Сирия) самолете ВКС России - информационная провокация", - сказал он.

"Авиация Воздушно-космических сил сегодня, 14 апреля, в этом районе не работала", - добавил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/politika/3205116

----------


## LansE293

Вроде это сирийский самолет сбили у авиабазы Хальхала в провинции Ас-Сувейда. Информационное отделение ИГ «Аль-Амак» утверждает, что летчику ВВС САР удалось успешно катапультироваться и приземлиться неподалеку от аэродрома. Reuters пишет, что пилота, вероятно, успели спасти.
Подробнее на almasdarnews и http://izvestia.ru/news/610093

----------


## LansE293

Инцидент с А-10 США к северу от Аллепо.
http://militarizm.ipb.su/index.php?s...75&#entry49359

----------


## KURYER

Сирия.

----------


## Антон

> Инцидент с А-10 США к северу от Аллепо.
> Вход


На первом фото - стрельба из пушки,на 2-ом - выброс ЛТЦ

----------


## KURYER

Сирия.
Национальные ВВС:

 
 
ВВС России:

----------


## ZHeN

жаль, что сейчас так мало фотографий с хмеймима
информационная кампания МО закончилась, и теперь ещё более интересно, что же там происходит

----------


## F74

Продолжается война.

----------


## ZHeN

ну да, для сирийцев война продолжается, ясное дело

для российских ВКС это больше на испытательный полигон похоже ...

----------


## Avia M

> ну да, для сирийцев война продолжается, ясное дело
> 
> для российских ВКС это больше на испытательный полигон похоже ...


Похоже Вы шутите так...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> для российских ВКС это больше на испытательный полигон похоже ...


А российские военнослужащие на полигоне гибнут?
-----------------------
Шайрат...

----------


## ZHeN

> А российские военнослужащие на полигоне гибнут?


т.е. полигон под Рязанью для Авиадартса уже не в счёт ?

----------


## Djoker

> Шайрат...


Моздок, на самом деле:
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...14/#post124260

----------


## OKA

".. так понимаю это другое название авиабазы Сайкал. На данной авиабазе, расположенной на северо-восток от Дамаска и к востоку от авиабазы Думейр, базируются все сирийские МиГ-29.  Там в пустыне к северо-востоку от Дамаска в последние две недели идут бои с боевиками ..

МиГ-29 ВВС Сирии"






Сирийская авиабаза Эс-Син - Юрий Лямин

----------


## Pilot

Американский бомбардировщик В-52 впервые нанес удар по целям ИГ в Ираке


 Американский бомбардировщик В-52 впервые нанес удар по целям ИГ в Ираке
Американские стратегические бомбардировщики В-52, переброшенные в начале апреля на авиабазу "Эль-Удейд" в Катаре, в течение недели нанесли первые удары по целям "Исламского государства" (ИГ, также ДАИШ, террористическая организация запрещена в РФ) в Ираке и Сирии, сообщил официальный представитель Центрального командования ВС США полковник Стив Уоррен.

В понедельник один из бомбардировщиков В-52 "выполнил первую боевую задачу по уничтожению склада оружия ИГИЛ в городе Кайяра", расположенном на севере Ирака, цитирует представителя Пентагона "Интерфакс". Удары продолжились во вторник и среду.

Уоррен подчеркнул, что стратегические бомбардировщики В-52 будут применяться для нанесения высокоточных авиаударов по наиболее важным объектам ИГИЛ в Ираке и Сирии.

Американские бомбардировщики В-52 размещаются на Ближнем Востоке впервые с 1991 года, когда они были задействованы в операции "Буря в пустыне". По соображениям безопасности Пентагон не раскрывает данные об общем количестве стратегических бомбардировщиков В-52 в Катаре. По сообщениям СМИ, с авиабазы "Барксдейл" (штат Луизиана) туда прибыли не менее шести самолетов данного типа.

В-52 сменили американские стратегические бомбардировщики В1-В, которые прежде использовались для нанесения авиаударов по ИГИЛ. Эти самолеты улетели на базы в США для проведения модернизации.

----------


## Pilot

Самолет ВВС Сирии разбился неподалеку от Дамаска. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на правозащитников Сирийской обсерватории по правам человека (Syrian Observatory for Human Rights).

Машина, о типе которой не сообщается, рухнула на землю к юго-западу от аэропорта Дамаска в районе, находящемся под контролем «Исламского государства» (ИГ). Судьба пилота пока неизвестно, неясно также, почему самолет упал — из-за технической неисправности или был сбит огнем с земли. Боевики ИГ уже заявили, что самолет сбили они.

На авиабазе Хмеймим сообщили, что российские самолеты в этом районе не летали.

----------


## OKA

"На фоне продолжащихся боевых действий в Латакии, под Алеппо и в районе Дейр-эз-Зора, обостряется ситуация в провинции Хасаке, где начались столкновения между сирийской армией и курдами.

В последние дни идёт серьёзное вооружённое противостояние между курдами и проправительственными Силами Национальной Обороны (СНО) в городе Камышлы провинции Эль-Хасака.

Отряды курдской самообороны стягивают в город подкрепления с других участков фронта. Также источник в вооруженных силах САА сообщает о прибытие на военный аэродром трёх военно-транспортных самолётов с бойцами Сирийской Арабской Армии. Активно применяются танки и артиллерия обеими сторонами. Это самый серьёзный кризис за всё время сотрудничества между правительством Сирии и вооружёнными формированиями курдов.
Не так давно гражданские органы власти сирийских курдов заявили своей целью создание курдского автономного образования на сирийской территории. Однако, на настоящий момент отмечается присутствие сирийских формирований в более чем 50 населённых пунктах в провинции Эль-Хасака. В том числе и крупном городе Эль-Камышлы, в котором находится военный аэродром.

Создание автономного образования курдов невозможно без переподчинения или разоружения боевых подразделений, которые сохраняют лояльность официальному Дамаску на территории курдской провинции Эль-Хасака. Курдам нужен был только повод для начала противостояния, и они его получили, когда на блокпосту СНО был открыт огонь по автомобилю курдской полиции, который отказался пройти досмотр.
В тоже время власти Сирийской Арабской Республики не раз заявляли о приверженности позиции о территориальной целостности страны. Официальный Дамаск, вплоть до вооружённого противостояния, попытается не допустить создания независимого курдского государства на территории Сирии.
Действия противоборствующих сторон свидетельствуют лишь о повышении градуса противостояния. Кто то должен пойти на уступки, иначе на карте Сирии появятся новые зоны активных боевых действий. Безусловно это сыграет на руку и боевикам "Исламского государства" (запрещена в России), и сателлитам Турции и Саудовской Аравии, и самой Турции, которая проводит военную операцию на своей территории против курдов.

Сирия. В чём причина столкновений курдов и СНО в Камышлы - цинк

PS. Можно диагностировать, что стратегия США в северных районах Сирии дает определенные плоды. Подпитывая амбиции курдов, даже в ущерб интересам Турции, по поводу чего так беснуется Эрдоган, США разыгрывая курдскую карту осложняют положение Асада, который на мой взгляд совершает ошибку, настаивая на том, что положение курдов в послевоенной Сирии не изменится и никакой автономии они не получат. США же постоянно намекают, что курды могут рассчитывать на самоопределение и тем самым получают возможность использовать курдский фактор в своих целях. Далеко не случайно, что буквально на днях прошла новость, что США покупают 120 гектаров в районе Кобани для развертывания там своей военной инфраструктуры
Сирия. США покупают более 120 гектаров земли в Кобани
 Соответственно, курдские амбиции вкупе с неуступчивостью Асада в вопросах курдской автономии привели к вооруженным столкновениям 
Сирия. Новое видео боёв в Камышлы , которым если кто и порадовался кроме США и Турции, так это Халифат.

Россия в этой ситуации конечно постарается примирить обе стороны, но не исключен вариант, что дело может дойти до полного разрыва и России придется выбирать. Во всяком случае США постараются поставить Россию именно в подобное положение (напоминает ситуацию вокруг эскалации конфликта в Нагорном Карабахе), поэтому в интересах РФ необходимо не допустить реализации подобного сценария, который может осложнить ситуацию в Сирии и в ряде негативных сценариев привести ее к распаду.

Можно отметить, что без урегулирования ситуации с курдской автономией, говорить о прочном послевоенном устройстве Сирии не приходится. На прежние порядки курды после 4х лет войны очевидно не согласятся, тем более что Вашингтон будет заинтересован в том, чтобы они выступали субъектным игроком во внутрисирийских раскладах, где США будут выступать в качестве "главного партнера". Отсюда и поддержка политических амбиций сирийских курдов, поставки вооружений и развертывание военной инфраструктуры..."

Кризис в Эль-Камышлы - Colonel Cassad



Из каментов : 

"-Вопрос о контроле на аэропортом -- который нужен американцам

вроде так

НУ И СТАРЫЕ ОБИДЫ на Ассада подогревают столкновения

-Помнится, Камышлы указывали как перевалочный пункт нефтяного маршрута в Турцию. Тоже возможная причина.

-Асад совершает большую ошибку пытаясь отказаться от прежних намеков о готовности дать сирийским курдам автономию. В итоге в сирийском Курдистане больший вес получат сторонники Барзани, которые ведут дело именно к суверенитету. В отличие от PYD которая требует только автономии.

Опыт показал, что в одиночку Асад выстоять не может, вечно прибегать к помощи России у него тоже не получится. Союз с курдами дал бы ему надежный перевес над силами ИГИЛ и протурецкой оппозиции.

То, как отреагировали в Москве на проведение недавних парламентских выборов в Сирии Новости Сирии. Парламентские выборы.: evg_berg, показывает, что Асад начал немного зарываться и забывать кому и чем он обязан. Так что не исключено, что и наши могли намекнуть курдам, что можно немного выпустить когти.

А единства у курдов никогда не было, они часто воевали друг с другом да и сейчас у них скорее не дружба а вынужденный союз. Так что да, единым Курдистаном они в обозримом будущем не станут. Разве что Барзани изобразит железного канцлера и объединит силой. 

-Для Эрдогана Асад больший враг чем курды т.к. курды - это партизанские отряды, а Асад - регулярная армия. А для уничтожения двух врагов надо их столкнуть и помогать слабому."

----------


## Torero

Вроде бы говорят об упавшем МиГ-23

----------


## OKA

"В четверг вечером ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ нанесли серию мощных авиаударов по позициям террористов “Исламского государства” на равнине Мескена на востоке провинции Алеппо и в западных районах провинции Ракка. Как сообщил военный источник в Латакии, сирийские и российские боевые самолёты уничтожили на равнине Мескена около 40 террористов ИГ, а также несколько их схронов, которые террористическая группировка использовала при атаках на Ханассерскую равнину на востоке Алеппо. После недавнего прибытия подкреплений на фронт восточного Хомса ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ увеличили интенсивность бомбардировок на востоке Алеппо и западе Ракки, дабы затруднить террористам подвоз боеприпасов и подкреплений в район Пальмиры. Помимо бомбардировок равнины Мескена, самолёты ВКС России атаковали также опорные пункты ИГ Дейр-Хафир и Аль-Баб, уничтожив большое количество террористов..."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...leppo-russian/ | Al-Masdar News


"..Этим утром началась встреча между представителями правительства Сирии и курдского режима с целью обсуждения окончательного прекращения огня в Камышли. Никаких дальнейших подробностей пока не поступало..."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ishli-russian/

Al-Masdar Russian  @RusMasdar

"СРОЧНОЕ: Правительство и курдские лидеры объявили перемири ... http://bit.ly/1QspCvV  #Камышли #курды #Сирия"

https://twitter.com/RusMasdar

----------


## LansE293

Под Дамаском рухнул МиГ-23 - Телеканал «Звезда»
Видео: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=090_1...419&comments=1

----------


## lindr

Кажется борт 2754 тип МИГ-23МЛ(МЛА) 23-12А скорее всего, не доработан в МЛД (23-22Б)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут, что над вост. Хомсом.

----------


## OKA

> Самолет ВВС Сирии разбился неподалеку от Дамаска. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на правозащитников Сирийской обсерватории по правам человека (Syrian Observatory for Human Rights).
> 
> Машина, о типе которой не сообщается, рухнула на землю к юго-западу от аэропорта Дамаска в районе, находящемся под контролем «Исламского государства» (ИГ). Судьба пилота пока неизвестно, неясно также, почему самолет упал — из-за технической неисправности или был сбит огнем с земли. Боевики ИГ уже заявили, что самолет сбили они.
> 
> На авиабазе Хмеймим сообщили, что российские самолеты в этом районе не летали.


"ЭЛЬ-КУВЕЙТ, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) заявили, что взяли в плен пилота самолета сирийских ВВС, который потерпел крушение в пятницу в окрестностях Дамаска. Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters.

"Пилот по имени Аззам Эид из города Хама был захвачен после того, как он приземлился на парашюте недалеко от места крушения самолета к востоку от Дамаска", - сообщает Reuters.

Ранее в пятницу западные СМИ сообщили, что близ Дамаска в районе, контролируемом боевиками ИГ, упал боевой самолет. Позже спутниковый телеканал Sky News Arabia сообщил, что потерпел крушение истребитель ВВС Сирии. Ни о типе самолета, ни о причинах катастрофы не сообщалось."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: боевики ИГ захватили в плен пилота разбившегося самолета ВВС Сирии

Ещё пишут, что : 

"ИЕРУСАЛИМ (Рейтер) - Российские силы в Сирии по меньшей мере дважды открывали огонь по израильским военным самолетам, что заставило Израиль срочно искать пути предотвращения инцидентов, сообщила газета Yedioth Ahronoth в пятницу.

Накануне израильский премьер Биньямин Нетаньяху прибыл в Москву и не менее двух часов общался в Кремле с президентом России Владимиром Путиным. В марте в Россию ездил президент Израиля.

Представитель Кремля Дмитрий Песков назвал сообщение израильской газеты "далеким от того, что в действительности", но не дал деталей.

В публикации Yedioth Ahronoth нет ссылок на источники, не указаны даты и место инцидентов и возможный ущерб. Россия вмешалась в пятилетний сирийский конфликт в сентябре 2015 года, переломив ход войны в пользу президента Башара Асада.

Израильский телеканал Channel 10 TV сообщил, что российский военный самолет приблизился в израильскому боевому самолету недалеко от средиземноморского побережья Сирии на прошлой неделе, однако воздушные суда не вступали во взаимодействие.

Представитель израильских военных отказался от комментариев. Канцелярия Нетаньяху и российское посольство в Израиле не ответили на просьбы о комментарии.

Израиль неоднократно бомбил Сирию, объясняя это стремлением предотвратить передачу оружия ливанской группировке "Хезболла" и тем, что он называет попыткой сирийской армии "создать второй террористический фронт против нас на Голанских высотах".

Нетаньяху в Москве повторил призыв улучшить взаимодействие для предотвращения случайного обмена огнем с российскими силами.

"Я приехал сюда с одной конкретной главной целью - усилить координацию между нами в области безопасности, чтобы предотвратить разного рода ошибки, недоразумения или инциденты", - сказал он Путину в открытом для прессы начале встречи.

Об этом же Нетаньяху говорил ему в кулуарах конференции ООН по вопросам изменения климата в Париже в ноябре прошлого года. Путин отвечал, что Россия и Израиль создали "механизм взаимодействия между военными в связи с обострением ситуации в регионе" и называл его "функционирующим успешно".

Согласно Yedioth, инцидент с обстрелом израильских самолетов затрагивал в разговоре с Путиным президент Израиля Реувен Ривлин, побывавший в Москве за месяц до Нетаньяху. Тогда Путин сказал, что ему ничего не известно об этих происшествиях, сообщила газета.

"Месяц назад мы имели удовольствие принимать в России президента Израиля. Думаю, что такая интенсивность имеет под собой основания, имея в виду непростую ситуацию в регионе", - сказал российский лидер израильскому премьеру в четверг.

(Дэн Уильямс при участии Марии Цветковой, Дениса Дёмкина и Марины Бобровой в Москве)'

http://ru.reuters.com/article/topNew...0XJ12R?sp=true

Высоты Голан покоя не приносят...

----------


## Torero

Непонятно, что значит открывали огонь по самолетам? Стреляли с земли из автоматов? Если бы "обстреляли" из ЗРК, то никто бы дальше уже не полетел

----------


## LansE293

> Непонятно, что значит открывали огонь по самолетам? Стреляли с земли из автоматов? Если бы "обстреляли" из ЗРК, то никто бы дальше уже не полетел


В публикации Yedioth Ahronoth нет ссылок на источники, не указаны даты и место инцидентов и возможный ущерб. ИМХО журнолажа "далекая от того, что в действительности". Мб один раз взяли на сопровождение ЗРК и один раз самолет ВКС РФ сблизился с Израильским.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Torero

> В публикации Yedioth Ahronoth нет ссылок на источники, не указаны даты и место инцидентов и возможный ущерб. ИМХО журнолажа "далекая от того, что в действительности". Мб один раз взяли на сопровождение ЗРК и один раз самолет ВКС РФ сблизился с Израильским.


Скорее всего так и было. Но между "обстрелять" и "взять на сопровождение" разница огромное. Наверное, поэтому Израиль и реагирует спокойно

----------


## KURYER

> Наверное, поэтому Израиль и реагирует спокойно


Он реагирует так, потому что все эти "публикации" обслуживали недавний визит Нетаньяху в Москву. Связь между израильскими и нашими военными налажена давно. Более того, неизвестные самолёты бомбили Хезболлу на территории Сирии уже после нахождения там ВВС РФ.

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 25 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийские ВВС нанесли точечный удар по штабу террористов из группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в провинциальном центре Ракка (520 км от Дамаска). Об этом сообщила электронная версия газеты Al Watan. По ее сведениям, в ходе рейда были уничтожены 22 иностранных наемника.

Штаб расположен в западной части Ракки у старинного моста через Евфрат. Рядом с ним находится лагерь по подготовке женских вооруженных формирований ИГ, по которому был также нанесен удар. По данным издания, ликвидированы 13 террористок из батальона "Катиба аль-Хасна".

Воздушные атаки последовали на позиции ИГ в городе Дейр- эз-Зор (432 км от Дамаска) и его окрестностях. Удары наносились по скоплениям боевиков вокруг военного аэродрома - основной базы правительственных сил. На прошлой неделе под контроль ИГ перешел промышленный квартал Эс-Синаа, который обороняли более двух лет сирийские военнослужащие и ополченцы.

ВВС Сирии атаковали укрепрайоны террористов в горной местности к северу от Пальмиры и линии снабжения банд ИГ, тянущиеся от границы с Ираком. Ударам подверглись позиции боевиков к востоку от оазиса Эль-Карьятейн (85 км от Хомса), который был освобожден сирийской армией 3 апреля."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Сирийские ВВС уничтожили 35 террористов ИГ в Ракке


"Москва. 25 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров назвал упрощенным подходом инициативу США, которая ведет к разделу Сирии на зоны влияния.
"Насчет инициативы США, как вы сказали, о разделе Сирии на зоны влияния. Это, наверное, имеется в виду недавнее заявление Джона Керри (госсекретарь США, - "ИФ"), что нужно договориться, где ваши, где наши, и эти зоны не трогать, а между ними можно всех бомбить. Вы знаете, это немного упрощенный подход. Все-таки принципиальным является борьба с террористами", - сказал он на пресс-конференции в Москве.
В конце минувшей недели Дж.Керри предложил России организовать в Сирии новую круглосуточную систему наблюдения за соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий.
"Мы предложили провести черту, абсолютную черту - вы не пойдете туда, мы не пойдем сюда, а все, что находится между будет честной игрой", - сказал Дж.Керри.
"Я полагаю, они (российская сторона, - "ИФ") взвесят это, и мы сможем добиться этого где-то на следующей неделе", - добавил Дж.Керри.
В настоящее время за соблюдением режима прекращения боевых действий в Сирии следят два центра - российский на базе Хмеймим, и американский - в Аммане (Иордания). В эти центры поступает вся информация о нарушениях режима прекращения боевых действий."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=410941

"Москва. 25 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Минобороны РФ заявляют, что российские военные на высоком уровне взаимодействуют с коллегами из США по Сирии.
"Мы с американцами установили сегодня хороший контакт в военной области, мы ведем постоянный диалог между нашими военными в Хмеймиме и американскими военными, которые находятся в Аммане у себя на базе. У нас хорошие контакты в Женеве", - сказал заместитель министра обороны РФ Анатолий Антонов в интервью телеканалу "Россия 24" (ВГТРК)
Он подчеркнул, что установлены контакты и по военно-дипломатической линии.
"Идет развитие отношений, о необходимости таких контактов, такого взаимодействия говорят наши президенты, мы четко выполняем все эти указаниям",- сказал А.Антонов."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=410932

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ходят слухи, что в Тияс было переброшено шесть Су-24 72-й тактической истребительной эскадрильи ВВС Ирана с 7-й тактической авиабазы в Ширазе.

----------


## LansE293

> Непонятно, что значит открывали огонь по самолетам? Стреляли с земли из автоматов? Если бы "обстреляли" из ЗРК, то никто бы дальше уже не полетел


В сети появилось видео, на котором якобы заснят момент попадания в сирийский МИГ-23. С ютуба удалено, но есть в твиттере. 
Rebel 
‏@zulamba
#ISIS amaq release footage claiming assad #mig-23 jet shot down in damascus today / #Syria https://youtu.be/iZ8ZaABGwZI 
https://twitter.com/zulamba/status/723520175597846530
Судя по звуку видео был обстрел из ЗА, кроме того МИГ-23 активно применял ЛТЦ, значит предвидел или даже заметил пуск ЗУР с ТГС. Показалось странным отстрел ЛТЦ, как будто из района кабины пилота и летят вперед и вверх...

В Сети появилось также фотография, предположительно, пилота МиГ-23 сирийских ВВС, сбитого или упавшего из-за неисправности двигателя вечером 22 апреля. Снимок был выложен в аккаунте портала Terror Monitor в Twitter. 
Пилот истребителя, капитан Аззам Эид (Azzam Eid) из Хамы, попал в плен к террористам. Было сделано данное фото до или после его пленения боевиками ИГИЛ не уточняется - сообщает телеканал «Звезда».

----------


## ZHeN

видео похоже на Digital Combat Simulator.

----------


## OKA

"Как рассказал источник Лайфа в Представительстве сирийского Курдистана в Москве, взамен убитого Александра Прохоренко боевики требовали у курдов освободить троих пленных единомышленников.

Лайфу стали известны некоторые подробности переговоров о передаче тела российского офицера спецназа, который погиб в районе сирийской Пальмиры 24 марта, вызвав огонь  на себя. По информации источника в Представительстве сирийского Курдистана в Москве, процесс консультаций стартовал сразу после того, как стало известно, что тело погибшего Александра  Прохоренко попало в руки ИГИЛ*. 

По некоторым данным, боевики были готовы обменять убитого офицера на троих единомышленников, которые находились в плену у курдов. Однако, было ли это условие в результате  соблюдено, источник не уточнил. 

Отметим, сотрудник Представительства передал Лайфу эту информацию на условиях анонимности. 

Ранее французская редакция RT сообщила, что тело Александра Прохоренко было обнаружено и находится у крудов, не приводя никаких деталей операции.

Напомним, геройски погибший боец спецназа оказался офицером ВС РФ из Оренбуржья. Подвиг 25-летнего жителя села Городки Александра Прохоренко широко обсуждался мировыми СМИ, которые прозвали военнослужащего «русским Рэмбо». 

* Деятельность организации запрещена на территории РФ по решению Верховного суда. "

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...usskogho_rembo


МОСКВА, 27 апреля. /ТАСС/. Российская авиация за месяцы, прошедшие с начала операции в Сирии, уничтожила порядка 29 тысяч объектов.

Такие данные привел начальник главного оперативного управления Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ Сергей Рудской.

"Почти за семь месяцев боевых действий, самолетами ВКС России совершено более 9,5 тысяч боевых вылетов, поражено порядка 29 тысяч объектов террористов", - сказал Рудской на 5-й Московской конференции по международной безопасности.

Генерал напомнил, что Россия активно применяла самолеты Дальней авиации, совершившие порядка 180 боевых вылетов. Кроме того, осуществлялись "массированные пуски крылатых ракет воздушного и морского базирования... на дальность до 1,5 тысяч километров", добавил Рудской.

По его словам, за время операции уничтожены свыше 200 объектов добычи, переработки и перекачки нефти, подконтрольных террористам. "Уничтожено более 200 объектов нефтедобычи, переработки и перекачки топлива, находящихся на контролируемых террористическими группировками территориях Сирии, а также свыше 2 тысяч средств доставки нефтепродуктов", - сказал Рудской.

Мирные жители не пострадали

Он подчеркнул, что ни один удар не привел к разрушению гражданских объектов или жертвам среди мирных жителей.

По его словам, российские военные сорвали "многочисленные попытки боевиков спровоцировать удары по гражданским объектам". "По замыслу террористов гибель мирного населения должна была дискредитировать ВКС России, вызвать негативную реакцию международной общественности и вынудить руководство РФ прекратить борьбу с террористическими группировками в Сирии", - пояснил генерал.

Он напомнил, что Минобороны при этом постоянно сталкивалось с "информационными вбросами" и "бездоказательными обвинениями".

Ситуация в Сирии

Рудской отметил, что большая часть территории сирийских провинций Дамаск, Хама и Хомс уже освобождена от террористов. 

"Незаконные вооруженные формирования вытеснены из Латакии. Прибрежные районы провинции, в которых сконцентрирована значительная населения Сирии, полностью освобождены от террористов. Восстановлено дорожное сообщение между Дамаском и Алеппо. Деблокирована авиабаза Квайрес, находившаяся в полном окружении террористов более трех лет. В центральной части Сирии от незаконных вооруженных формирований очищена большая часть провинций Хама, Хомс и Дамаск", - рассказал Рудской генерал.

Он напомнил также, что сирийские военные освободили Пальмиру и Эль-Карьятейн, который является важнейшим опорным пунктом, обеспечивающим безопасность коммуникаций между севером и югом Сирии.

В целом, по оценке российского Генштаба, "в результате ударов российской авиации многократно снизился боевой потенциал террористических группировок, они утратили инициативу и отказались от ведения наступательных действий". "Это позволило сирийским правительственным войскам перехватить стратегическую инициативу и перейти в наступление на всех направлениях. В результате активных действий вооруженные силы Сирийской Арабской Республики освободили порядка 500 населенных пунктов на площади более 10 тысяч квадратных километров", - напомнил Рудской. 

"Россия начала операцию в Сирии 30 сентября 2015 года, действуя по просьбе сирийского президента Башара Асада. В середине марта основная часть российской авиации была выведена из Сирии, однако военные продолжили наносить удары по террористическим группировкам."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/politika/3244223


БиБиСи в своём стиле))  http://www.bbc.com/russian/internati...uing_war_syria

----------


## LansE293

> видео похоже на Digital Combat Simulator.


DCS? Сравни сам. В этом симе МИГ-23 не управляется игроком. А более частый выброс ЛТЦ искусственный интеллект сделать не может, ибо тупой.

----------


## ZHeN

сделать Миг-23 летабом - дело пяти минут.

----------


## SaVaGe10

> сделать Миг-23 летабом - дело пяти минут.


Делай-посмотрим. Можешь даже кокпит к нему прикрутить от Р-51. Только отстрел лтц прикрути к видео и собстно ссылку на чудеса обозначенные дай. Пять минут.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Вообще здорово. Перевести тему на виртуальные самолётики- палки радости(джойстики)и просто пк игровые симуляторы. Да??

----------


## OKA

"КАИР, 28 апр — РИА Новости, Рафаэль Даминов. Курдские ополченцы передали представителям российских властей в Сирии тело старшего лейтенанта Александра Прохоренко, погибшего близ Пальмиры, тело военного уже доставлено на родину, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель курдских "Отрядов народной обороны" Ридур Халиль.

"Отряды обороны курдского народа по просьбе правительства Российской Федерации сумели получить тело российского военного, убитого под Тадмором. Достигнуто это было посредством переговоров, состоявшихся между нами и ИГ (запрещенная в России террористическая группировка "Исламское государство"). Эта спецоперация была проведена в гуманитарных целях", — пояснил Халиль, отказавшись рассказывать подробности."

РИА Новости Курдские ополченцы передали РФ тело погибшего в Сирии Александра Прохоренко | РИА Новости


"ОРЕНБУРГ, 28 апреля. /Корр.ТАСС Наталия Вълкова/. Тело героя России Александра Прохоренко, погибшего при выполнении боевой задачи в Сирии 17 марта, в мае будет доставлено на родину в Оренбургскую область, сообщили корреспонденту ТАСС в четверг в пресс-службе регионального правительства.

"Тело Александра Прохоренко будет доставлено в родное село Городки в начале мая, где пройдут похороны. Точная дата похорон пока неизвестна", - уточнили в правительстве.

Накануне французская редакция RT со ссылкой на AFP сообщила, что тело российского офицера спецназа обнаружено и находится у курдов. Деталей операции не приводится.

Старший лейтенант Прохоренко погиб 17 марта в Сирии при выполнении спецзадачи по наведению ударов российских самолетов в районе населенного пункта Тадмор (провинция Хомс, Сирия). Попав в окружение боевиков, офицер вызвал огонь на себя.

Прохоренко родился в Оренбургской области и там же закончил зенитно-ракетное училище, а далее был переведен в академию войсковой противовоздушной обороны Вооруженных Сил РФ в Смоленске, которую окончил с отличием. 11 апреля указом президента РФ Прохоренко посмертно присвоено звание Героя России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Тело Александра Прохоренко будет доставлено в Россию в мае

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ми-35М ВКС России с БКО "Витебск", Сирия, Тартус:

----------


## OKA

"Самолеты РФ и Сирии не наносили ударов по оппозиции, присоединившейся к перемирию в Сирии - Минобороны РФ 
 01.05.2016 21:07:21

Москва. 1 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российская и сирийская боевая авиация в минувшие сутки не наносила удары в САР по вооруженным формированиям, которые присоединились к перемирию, сообщили в министерстве обороны РФ.

"Российские ВКС и ВВС Сирии по оппозиционным вооруженным формированиям, заявившим о прекращении боевых действий и сообщившим в российский или американский центры примирения сведения о своем расположении, удары не наносили", - говорится в опубликованном на сайте Минобороны РФ в воскресенье бюллетене российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон на территории САР."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=411827



"БЕЙРУТ, 1 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Террористы из группировки "Джебхат ан-нусра" (запрещена в РФ) и их союзники из вооруженных формирований оппозиции не прекращают обстрелов жилых кварталов Алеппо (360 км от Дамаска). Как сообщило информационное агентство САНА, за сутки в городе погибли шесть человек, свыше 40 - получили ранения.

Под огнем боевиков вновь оказались кварталы, находящиеся под защитой сирийской армии - Джамилия, Сулеймания, Майдан и Азымия. Снаряды падали в деловом центре города - на улицах Барон и Нил, у дворца мэрии и на площади Саадаллы аль-Джабири. Оттуда поступили сообщения о значительном материальном уроне и пострадавших.

Вновь под обстрел попала одна из городских мечетей, на этот раз - Сейида Али. По сведениям САНА, среди верующих, находившихся в здании, есть раненые. Несколько из них доставлены в госпиталь в тяжелом состоянии.

По сведениям телеканала "Аль-Манар", в окрестностях города Дума (12 км к востоку от Дамаска) в воскресенье вспыхнули столкновения между враждующими группировками вооруженной оппозиции. Формирования "Джейш аль-Ислам" и "Фейлак Рахман", которые соблюдают режим перемирия, отражали атаки "Джебхат Ан-нусры" и экстремистов из "Джейш аль-Фустат". Сообщения о потерях среди сторон, участвующих в конфликте, не приводятся.

В Дераа (110 км от Дамаска) боевики так называемой Сирийской свободной армии сражались с "Бригадой Ярмук", присягнувшей на верность террористической группировке "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ),

Командование ВС Сирии продлило 1 мая на сутки - до 24:00 по местному времени 1 мая (01:00 мск 2 мая) - срок действия "режима тишины" в регионе Восточная Гута, где размещены основные силы "Джейш аль-Ислам" - крупнейшей фракции вооруженной оппозиции под Дамаском. Одновременно прекращены все военные действия на севере провинции Латакия. Там "режим тишины" истекает в 01:00 мск 3 мая.

Командование ВС Сирии подчеркнуло, что стремится укрепить действующее в Сирии с 27 февраля перемирие. "Режим тишины" призван отрезать путь некоторым террористическим группировкам и тем, кто стоит за ними, для продолжения провокаций и создания атмосферы нестабильности. Это лишит их (боевиков) предлога для нападений на мирное население", - указывалось в коммюнике."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: жертвами обстрелов в Алеппо за сутки стали шесть человек

----------


## KURYER

Some beautiful pictures of the Russian Air Force Mi-24Ps and Su-24s in Latakia

 
 

ИСТОЧНИК

P.S. Если кто-то знает автора снимков, сообщите пожалуйста.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ещё хорошие снимки.

----------


## LansE293

СУ-35С c подвешенными Р-73Л, Р-27ЭТ и "изделием 170-1". Сирия, Хмеймим.

----------


## OKA

"Российская авиация на авиабазе Хмеймим с высоты птичьего полета "

----------


## AC

> Ещё хорошие снимки...


Кто им разрешает летать с таким килем?!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия, авб. Хмеймим, 4 мая 2016 г.:

http://syria.mil.ru/photo/gallery.ht...msPhotoGallery

----------


## ZHeN

авиашоу :)

----------


## AC

Тоже 04.05.2016 г.:



(С)Vasily Maximov/AFP/Getty
Источник:
http://www.msnbc.com/sites/msnbc/fil...?itok=jeXrfLPm
...отседа:
Syria's Civil War: Go inside Russia's base in Latakia | MSNBC

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Парад Победы будет 9 мая на авб. Хмеймим. 
Репетиция:

----------


## Pilot

толпа на базе прилетела на концерт в Пальмире.

----------


## KURYER

> СУ-35С c подвешенными Р-73Л, Р-27ЭТ и "изделием 170-1". Сирия, Хмеймим.


*LansE293* Он?

----------


## LansE293

> *LansE293* Он?


Конкретно какой борт на фото сказать затруднительно:), но определенно это СУ-35С с той же подвеской.

----------


## KURYER

Victory parade training Su-30sm Su-34 Su-35 over Lattakia

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авб. Хмеймим.

----------


## ZHeN

то есть там разные есть панцири - со старой РЛС и с новой

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Парад Победы, 9 мая 2016 г., авб. Хмеймим.

----------


## stream

Sirija,Hmeymim AB

http://aviadrive.ru/upload/post/SAVX9649-1.jpg

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ХМЕЙМИМ, Сирия, 11 мая 2016 г. ТАСС. 

"В провинции Хомс при выполнении задач по сопровождению автомобилей российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон в результате обстрела боевиками получил тяжелые ранения российский военнослужащий Антон Ерыгин. Раненый военнослужащий был оперативно доставлен в госпиталь, где российские военные медики в течение двух суток боролись за жизнь Антона, но спасти его не удалось", - сказал представитель Центра примирения враждующих сторон.

----------


## Djoker

Курды сбили турецкий AH-1 (4:10)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Утром 13 мая 2016 г. в провинции Хаккяри на юго-востоке Турции формированиями из вооруженного крыла Рабочей партии Курдистана из ПЗРК 9К38 "Игла" был сбит боевой вертолет Bell AH-1 Cobra ВВС Турции.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия:


Сирия, Тартус:

----------


## kabuki

> Сирия:
> 
> Сирия, Тартус:


Насчёт Ка-52 это явно фотошоп.
На картинке борт 061 - первый опытный Ка-52, переделанный ещё из Ка-50. Этот борт с конца 2011 года не летает.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вот оно как. Брал здесь.
---------------
Газели.

----------


## LansE293

> Утром 13 мая 2016 г. в провинции Хаккяри на юго-востоке Турции формированиями из вооруженного крыла Рабочей партии Курдистана из ПЗРК 9К38 "Игла" был сбит боевой вертолет Bell AH-1 Cobra ВВС Турции.


Кстати видео пуска по вертушке похоже подлинное, а фото старые от 18 сентября 2008 года. Нет следов огня ни на обломках, ни на земле и деревьях, ростительность на видео зеленые, а на фото нет. Похоже организованный вброс. И Гуглом не пробивался, все ссылки шли на группу Вконтакте.

----------


## Pilot

ДАМАСК, 24 мая - РИА Новости. Вертолеты, дислоцированные на авиабазе Т4 (Тиас) неподалеку от Пальмиры в сирийской провинции Хомс, были повреждены в результате пожара, сообщил во вторник РИА Новости сирийский источник на военном аэродроме, комментируя публикацию американского аналитического агентства Stratfor об обстреле базы.

"Причины пожара неизвестны. Он начался рядом с площадкой, где находились четыре вертолета. Пожарные машины не могли подъехать к очагу возгорания из-за начавшегося минометного обстрела террористов. Пламя перебросилось на вертолеты", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

По словам источника, погибших и раненых в результате обстрела не было.

Ранее Stratfor, которое называют "теневым ЦРУ", сообщило, что боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в России и ряде других стран) якобы могли уничтожить четыре российских вертолета при атаке на сирийскую авиабазу T4 в центральной части страны. В качестве подтверждения своих данных Stratfor опубликовало снимки со спутников, датированные 14 и 17 мая - до и после предполагаемого артиллерийского обстрела террористами территории базы, находящейся недалеко от Пальмиры.

Официальным комментарием сирийских военных по этому поводу РИА Новости пока не располагает.


ВСЕ РОССИЙСКИЕ БОЕВЫЕ ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ В СИРИИ ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ ПЛАНОВЫЕ ЗАДАЧИ, ПОТЕРЬ СРЕДИ ЛИЧНОГО СОСТАВА АВИАБАЗЫ РФ НЕТ - КОНАШЕНКОВ


 Москва. 24 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Министерстве обороны РФ опровергли сообщения о том, что на сирийской авиабазе уничтожены российские боевые вертолеты.

"Все российские боевые вертолеты, находящиеся в Сирийской Арабской Республике, выполняют плановые задачи по уничтожению террористов. Никаких потерь среди личного состава российской авиабазы нет", - заявил "Интерфаксу" во вторник официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Авторство слухов об уничтожении подразделения российских боевых вертолетов и двух десятков грузовиков принадлежит пропагандистам ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ - ИФ), которые безуспешно пытались продать эту якобы новость около 10 дней назад", - заявил И.Конашенков.

----------


## insider2017

Stratfor: в Сирии разрушена одна из баз российских ВКС

----------


## SaVaGe10

...Терзают смутные сомненья. .. Сателитшот от 14.05.16. Смотрим линейку крокодилов. Слева 2 крайних 24х ну прямо моноболзные близнецы братья.
... Так, что с фотошопом и пейнтшоппро в пиндостане всё норм.

----------


## L39aero

Да там все эти снимки смотришь,особенно после попаданий и ни одного мимо,прям не артиллерия работала,а снайперы,и все сгоревшее ни одной единицы не уцелело,прям уххх,супермены!вот она война по американски, фотошопом нарисуем и вроде как победители!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ...Терзают смутные сомненья. .. Сателитшот от 14.05.16. Смотрим линейку крокодилов. Слева 2 крайних 24х ну прямо моноболзные близнецы братья.


конечно братья, но положения винтов все же отличается

----------


## ZHeN

ну то есть никого не смутило, что даже сам геббельс киселёв подтвердил, что вертолёты сгорели ?

Источник: вертолеты на базе под Пальмирой повреждены в результате пожара | РИА Новости




> ДАМАСК, 24 мая — РИА Новости. Вертолеты, дислоцированные на авиабазе Т4 (Тиас) неподалеку от Пальмиры в сирийской провинции Хомс, были повреждены в результате пожара, сообщил во вторник РИА Новости сирийский источник на военном аэродроме, комментируя публикацию американского аналитического агентства Stratfor об обстреле базы.
> 
> "Причины пожара неизвестны. Он начался рядом с площадкой, где находились четыре вертолета. Пожарные машины не могли подъехать к очагу возгорания из-за начавшегося минометного обстрела террористов. Пламя перебросилось на вертолеты", — рассказал собеседник агентства.
> По словам источника, погибших и раненых в результате обстрела не было.
> Ранее Stratfor, которое называют "теневым ЦРУ", сообщило, что боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в России и ряде других стран) якобы могли уничтожить четыре российских вертолета при атаке на сирийскую авиабазу T4 в центральной части страны. В качестве подтверждения своих данных Stratfor опубликовало снимки со спутников, датированные 14 и 17 мая — до и после предполагаемого артиллерийского обстрела террористами территории базы, находящейся недалеко от Пальмиры.
> Официальным комментарием сирийских военных по этому поводу РИА Новости пока не располагает.

----------


## Polikarpoff

да бредятина какая-то, вертолеты сгорели, но не наши, из за начавшегося в пустыне пожара, примыкающей к площадке...

----------


## ZHeN

пожар, начавшийся в пустыне из-за "миномётного обстрела террористов" ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> пожар, начавшийся в пустыне из-за "миномётного обстрела террористов" ?


если и минометного, то мины должны были быть как минимум с лазерным наведением.
вот кое-какое интересное наблюдение, судя по копоти, направление ветра в разных местах заметно отличалось:

----------


## Pilot

ВАШИНГТОН, 26 мая - РИА Новости. Авиация коалиции США нанесла удар по группировке "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в районе сирийской Пальмиры, сообщает командование США на Ближнем Востоке (CENTCOM).

По данным военных, целью удара стало "тактическое подразделение" боевиков ИГ и один автомобиль.

Как пояснил в свою очередь командующий авиацией CENTCOM генерал-лейтенант Чарльз Браун, этот удар, как и все остальные, наносился без согласования с российскими военными, которые работают в том же районе.

----------


## petio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV1l...ature=youtu.be 

Это Су-30 или Су-35 ?

----------


## OKA

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV1l...ature=youtu.be 
> 
> Это Су-30 или Су-35 ?


Су-35С и Су-24. Есть сомнения в дате съёмки. И местность неочевидна (за отсутствием оной)))

----------


## petio

Интересно то что это первое видео бомбометания Су-35С в боевых условиях которое я видел. Они с ЦВМ и А-737 и ИНС наверно бомбят по координатам как и Су-25СМ ?

----------


## OKA

"Министерство обороны России обнародовало видео уничтожения объектов незаконного нефтяного промысла в районе сирийского населенного пункта Эт-Таура в 42 км юго-западнее города Ракка российскими бомбардировщиками Су-34.




В Минобороны отметили, что средствами объективного контроля зафиксировано точное попадание авиационных боеприпасов по одному из нефтезаводов террористов, передает RT.

В российском ведомстве также подчеркнули, что у России и ее американских партнеров нет противоречий по вопросу необходимости дальнейшего воздействия на экономический потенциал террористических группировок ИГ и «Фронт ан-Нусра».

«С начала года российской авиацией в Сирии уничтожено более 200 объектов нефтедобычи, перекачки и переработки топлива террористов, а также свыше 2 тыс. средств доставки нефтепродуктов для контрабандной продажи в Турцию», – отметили в Минобороны.

Курдские формирования, составляющие костяк оппозиционной группировки «Силы демократической Сирии» (СДС), продолжают наступательную операцию к северу от города Ракка (520 км от Дамаска), они выбили террористов из группировки «Исламское государство» из трех селений – Картажа, Фатиса и Хадрията.

О начале наступления курдов на самопровозглашенную «столицу» ИГ в Сирии стало известно 24 мая."

*ВЗГЛЯД / Минобороны обнародовало видео уничтожения объектов ИГ недалеко от Ракки

"Коалиционеры" : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSkdBnzkVQQ





> Интересно то что это первое видео бомбометания Су-35С в боевых условиях которое я видел. Они с ЦВМ и А-737 и ИНС наверно бомбят по координатам как и Су-25СМ ?


Здесь кое-что на эту тему :

http://alexandr-palkin.livejournal.com/4520145.html

----------


## ZHeN

> Интересно то что это первое видео бомбометания Су-35С в боевых условиях которое я видел. Они с ЦВМ и А-737 и ИНС наверно бомбят по координатам как и Су-25СМ ?


да, хорошее видео
до этого было такое же видео, но с Су-30СМ
бомбометание, вероятней всего, навигационное, без такого множества поправок, которые рассчитываются в Гефесте
на другом форуме люди из 43-го ОМШАПа отзывались о бомбометании чугунием с Су-30СМ - говорят, бомбит лучше, чем Су-24М, но чуть менее точно, чем Гефест

кстати, что-то мне подсказывает, что когда Су-34 работает чугуном, то это то же самое навигационное бомбометание :)




> Здесь кое-что на эту тему :
> 
> СВП 24 - гениальное решение героических конструкторов России - МИРОСТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО


и что там на тему бомбометания с Су-35С ?

----------


## OKA

> да, хорошее видео...и что там на тему бомбометания с Су-35С ?


И что там хорошего, в этом видео?  :Biggrin: 

Сирийский кризис

Если в ролике засветился Су-24 , то почему бы и не упомянуть про аппаратуру используемую им при бомбометании.

----------


## L39aero

Плохо вам про су-34 подсказывает что-то или кто-то;-) подскажу,ткс,платан,дальше развивайте мысль

----------


## LansE293

(Агентство Рейтер ) - Американские реактивные истребители в пятницу нанесли первые удары против целей Исламского государства с авианосца, находящегося в Средиземном море...
Самолеты взлетели с военного корабля США авианосца Гарри С. Трумэн после того, как судно вышло в Средиземное море через Суэцкий канал... 
Предыдущие удары наносились США и другими союзниками из носителей в Персидском заливе или из баз в Бахрейне, Турции и других стран.
Представители ВМФ США сообщили, что удары были нанесены по территории Ирака и Сирии, но не уточнили подробностей относительно того, сколько и какие цели были поражены. 
Соединенные Штаты все более и более обеспокоены ростом военного присутствия России в регионе, кроме того данные удары с воздуха также должны показать Турции, что у американских войск есть другие способы провести воздушные операции в Сирии, а не только с турецкой авиабазы в Инджирлике...

Американский военно-морской флот, F/A-18E взлетает с палубы военного корабля США авианосца Гарри С. Трумэн в Средиземном море, фотография предоставлена ВМС США 3 июня 2016.
_________________

----------


## Djoker

Похоже не так давно в Сирию перебросили Су-34 из Морозовска:


https://www.facebook.com/JABLEH.NEWS...73612752700525

----------


## алтын



----------


## Nazar

Что за самолет упал в районе Алеппо, есть инфа?

----------


## LansE293

> Что за самолет упал в районе Алеппо, есть инфа?


Пока только это:
Вечером в воскресенье, 5 июня, в провинции Алеппо по неизвестным пока причинам рухнул военный самолет. Авиакатастрофа произошла над местностью, где в течение всей недели не прекращались боевые действия.
Как пишет информационное агентство Reuters, ссылаясь на источник в сирийском центре по правам человека, пока не удалось установить ни причины катастрофа, ни его принадлежность к одной из сторон конфликта.
Информация о погибших в результате авиакатастрофы не поступала. В сирийском центре не исключают, что самолет мог быть сбит с земли, поскольку всю недели рядом с местом крушения борта в провинции Алеппо не прекращаются боевые действия, а у сторон конфликта есть в наличии реактивная артиллерия, способная сбить самолет на небольших высотах. 
Как ранее сообщал "Российский Диалог", сирийские СМИ писали о крушении вертолета правительственных сил в понедельник, 30 мая, однако позже эта информация была опровергнута.

Сообщение Reuters не нашел пока.

----------


## Pilot

Пишут, что наши, но явно, это сирийцы

----------


## Pilot

Официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков опроверг слухи о якобы сбитом террористами самолете российских ВКС на юге Алеппо.

«Все самолеты ВКС России находятся на аэродроме авиабазы Хмеймим», — сказал Конашенков.

----------


## Nazar

> Пишут, что наши, но явно, это сирийцы


Обезьяны черножопые..

----------


## solvoa

Пишут, что это старое видео 2014-го года

----------


## LansE293

Еще мутное видео появилось, за кадром голос про якобы сбитый русский самолет. Кадров попадания и падения самолета нет. В комментах якобы это курды сбили турецкий многоцелевой истребитель McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II﻿

----------


## Nazar

Я как-бы за Фантом голосую.

----------


## lindr

Есть расъяснение, пишут, что сирийский Су-24МК

"SU-24" Russian Aircraft Crashed in Southern Aleppo | Baladi News

A Russian aircraft "Sukhoi-24" crashed in the town of "Khalsa" in the eastern countryside of Aleppo, according to Baladi news correspondent.

The aircraft was bombarding the southern area till suddenly it fell down when firing a cluster missile. After that, the observatories heard the pilot saying: "The second missile hasn't been launched, but exploded inside the aircraft", which led to its fall, the correspondent added.

The two pilots parachuted into "Al-Sabkia" the regime-held town in the southern countryside of Aleppo, according to the correspondent.

----------


## Djoker

Пальмира



https://amaq.de/2016/06/05/%d8%a7%d8...7%d8%b4%d8%a7/

----------


## Pilot

Российская авиация окажет активную поддержку сирийской армии под Алеппо - Лавров



Москва. 6 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Россия будет активно поддерживать с воздуха действия сирийской армии под Алеппо, чтобы не допустить захвата террористами территорий, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.

"То, что сейчас происходит в Алеппо и вокруг него, об этом мы предупреждали американцев заранее, и они знают, что мы будем самым активным образом поддерживать с воздуха сирийскую армию, чтобы не допустить захвата террористами территорий", - сказал он на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с главой МИД Финляндии Тимо Сойни.

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 8 июн — РИА Новости, Дмитрий Злодорев. Истребители ВМС США с авианосца "Гэри Трумэн" нанесли новые удары по позициям боевиков "Исламского государства" (ИГ) в Ираке и Сирии, сообщили во вторник официальные представители Пентагона.

По их данным, которые передает агентство Рейтер, на позиции боевиков было сброшено 35 так называемых "умных" и других бомб. В Пентагоне отметили, что атаки проводятся в тесной координации с наземными силами сирийской оппозиции. Как подчеркивается, они уже начали давать положительные результаты.

Авианосец "Гэри Трумэн" вошел в Средиземное море на прошлой неделе через Суэцкий канал. Тогда США нанесли первые воздушные удары по позициям боевиков с борта этого корабля."

Самолеты с авианосца США нанесли новые удары по ИГ в Ираке и Сирии | РИА Новости

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 10 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Россию из Сирии выведен военный госпиталь, который работал в Пальмире, где выполняли задачи военнослужащие сводного отряда международного противоминного центра Вооруженных Сил РФ, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пятницу в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

"В Россию вернулись 50 военных медиков, которые в течение полутора месяцев выполняли задачи по медицинскому обеспечению сводного отряда международного противоминного центра ВС РФ, а также оказывали квалифицированную медицинскую помощь военнослужащим ВС Сирийской Арабской Республики и местным жителям в городе Пальмира", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

"Возвращение российского военного госпиталя в место постоянной дислокации связано с выводом сил сводного отряда международного противоминного центра Вооруженных Сил РФ, завершившего работу по разминированию Пальмиры и ее окрестностей", - сказали в Минобороны РФ.

В военном ведомстве заявили, что на освобожденной территории продолжает работу медпункт, в составе которого - 11 российских военно-медицинских специалистов.

"В Хабаровске приземлились два военно-транспортных самолета Ил-76, вылетевшие с авиабазы "Хмеймим", которые доставили имущество и личный состав российского военного госпиталя, выполнявшего задачи в сирийской Пальмире с середины апреля 2016 года", - сообщили в МО РФ.

По данным Минобороны РФ, российский военный госпиталь был развернут в окрестностях Пальмиры 18 апреля. В его состав вошли хирургическое и терапевтическое отделения, отделение анестезиологии и реанимации, стоматологический кабинет, отделение лабораторной диагностики, рентген-кабинет, а также вспомогательные подразделения. В качестве помещений для госпиталя использовались пневмокаркасные модули.

"За время работы на территории Сирии российские врачи оказали медпомощь более чем 200 пациентам, более половины из которых - местные жители. Было проведено 10 хирургических операций тяжело раненным сирийским солдатам, а более 20 пациентов прошли курс лечения в условиях стационара", - сообщили в военном ведомстве РФ.

----------


## Pilot

В ходе начавшегося вчера наступления САА в районе Маллах, к северу от Алеппо, боевики из группировки "Нураддин Зинки" захватили у сирийцев в ходе боев поставленный из России Т-90, который стал первым трофеем такого рода у "зеленых".

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/bm21_grad/status/741640888204599296

----------


## Nazar

> https://twitter.com/bm21_grad/status/741640888204599296


дешевый и неумелый фотошоп. Или мы не о копирайте?

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/hamza_780/status/741715171064852480

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На пути в Ракку, июнь 2016 г.:

----------


## OKA

"Министр обороны Ирака Халед аль-Обейди возглавил звено из самолетов, совершивших бомбардировку позиций террористической группировки «Исламское государство» (ИГ) в Эль-Фаллудже. Об этом сообщается в понедельник, 13 июня, на сайте военного ведомства.

По информации Минобороны, аль-Обейди лично сел за штурвал F-16. Его сопровождает штурмовик L-159.

30 мая иракские военные начали штурм Эль-Фаллуджи. Город расположен в 50 километрах от Багдада и считается одним из главных опорных пунктов боевиков. С воздуха иракских силовиков поддерживают ВВС Ирака и стран международной антитеррористической коалиции.

Деятельность «Исламского государства» запрещена на территории России."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/06/13/pilot/

----------


## OKA

"Итоги применения армейской авиации Ирака в боях против исламистов          bmpd        

    Guillaume Belan в статье «L'Irak reprend le contrôle de son territoire contre Daech: le rôle des hélicoptères et drones», опубликованной французским журналом «Air&Cosmos». Сообщает интересные детали применения вертолетов и БЛА армейской авиацией Ирака в ходе боев с «Исламским государством».

    В ходе оборонной выставки Eurosatory 2016 командующий армейской авиацией Ирака генерал Аль-Малики рассказал об очень интересном иракском опыте применения вертолетов и БЛА против исламистов. Генерал также отметил существенные перемены в обстановке – если раньше «ИГ» контролировало 40% территории его страны, то на сегодняшний день – только 10%

    Армейская авиация Ирака традиционно находится на острие боев с террористами. На земле довольно препятствий для ведения боевых действий (мины, засады). В результате иракские вертолеты совершили 140000 боевых вылетов. Общее число иракских вертолетов, принимавших участие в боевых действий, достигло 310 единиц, из которых 36 было сбито, а 50 летчиков погибли.  По словам Аль-Малики, было ликвидировано [вероятно, только силами армейской авиации - bmpd] 11000 боевиков «ИГ» и 2700 невооруженных пособников террористов, уничтожено 1800 автомобилей и более 450 самоходных взрывающихся устройств. На иракской территории было нейтрализовано 130 объектов «ИГ» по производству оружия и 110 центров управления. Было убито более сотни командиров боевиков. Для помощи беженцам армейской авиацией было перевезено 650 тонн гуманитарной помощи (продовольствия) и осуществлено 12 крупных операций по переброске войск.

    Захват Фаллуджи, которая является «мозговым центром» «ИГ» является основной задачей иракской армии. Уже освобождено 140 кв. км. территории, остается зачистить сам город площадью 120 кв. км., это вызов на ближайшее время, отметил генерал. Имеется постоянная потребность в вертолетах, подчеркнул он.

    Иракская армия также начала одновременное использование ударных БЛА (вероятно, американских Predator – так в тексте публикации, прим. bmpd, на самом деле речь идет о китайских СН-4В), и разведывательных (Scan Eagle). Налет БЛА составляет 1400 часов. 250 ракет были применены против 215 целей, из которых были поражены 99%. Впервые армия арабского мира применяет БЛА, которые оказались весьма полезными, отметил генерал, несмотря на ряд серьезных сдерживающих факторов (наличие ветра). Ни одной потери БЛА не было зафиксировано, при этом их использование позволяет обозревать всю иракскую территорию."

Итоги применения армейской авиации Ирака в боях против исламистов - bmpd

----------


## Pilot

На территории Сирии погиб российских военнослужащий Михаил Широкопояс. Он был артиллеристом и служил в 35-й армии. В составе ВС РФ погибший проходил службу по контракту. Об этом сообщает ГТРК "Амур".

По информации журналистов, Широкопояс был отправлен в боевую командировку в Сирию в апреле этого года, а спустя месяц получил смертельное ранение. Тело погибшего военного доставили на родину и похоронили в поселке городского типа Серышево, расположенного в 108 километрах к северо-востоку от Благовещенска в Амурской области.

По словам отца погибшего Геннадия Широкопояса, его сын принимал участие в боевых действиях, однако где именно, мужчина не уточнил. Как говорят родственники, младший сержант подорвался на мине. Его прооперировали в Москве, но спасти не смогли.

"Его привез из Москвы Ил-76. Со всеми воинскими почестями встретили, караул человек 80, наверное, было. Ну и в 2 часа его привезли в отчий дом. Было все: и караул, и около гроба стояли, и музыка была, и отпевали. К армии претензия одна - что нет сына", - рассказал журналистам отец погибшего военного.

О смерти российского военного в Сирии еще два дня назад написали журналисты портала "Амур.Инфо". Тогда они отмечали, что у них нет официального подтверждения о гибели Широкопояса от военного руководства РФ. Пресс-служба 35-й Армии порекомендовала журналистам обратиться напрямую в Минобороны России.

По информации портала, Широкопояс скончался в Москве 7 июня. Похороны младшего сержанта прошли в Амурской области 11 июня. Заключение судебно-медицинской экспертизы родственникам еще не выдали, так же как и награду, о вручении которой родственникам солдата рассказало военное руководство Широкопояса.

Журналисты отмечают, что у 35-летнего младшего сержанта в Серышево остались отец, сестра и жена с 13-летней дочерью. "Он мне не говорил, в какой они деревне, потому что им нельзя было этого делать. Один раз он вообще сказал, Оксан, мне сейчас просто вырубят телефон, и все. Я все понимала. Он сказал - бери отпуск в начале августа, мы собирались на море. То есть в середине августа они должны были приехать", - рассказала вдова Широкопояса.

----------


## Djoker

> Министр обороны Российской Федерации генерал армии Сергей ‪Шойгу‬ по поручению Президента Российской Федерации Владимира Путина проинспектировал организацию несения российскими военнослужащими боевой службы на авиабазе «Хмеймим» в Сирийской Арабской Республике.






https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...92252324350852

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-34 б/н 34 и 39 в Сирии:






На Су-35С появились отметки: "звезды" и "бомбы"(?)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

РБК-500 ЗАБ-2,5СМ:

----------------------------------------------------------------------
ДАМАСК, 19 июн — РИА Новости. Истребитель МиГ-21 сирийских ВВС разбился в провинции Хама на западе Сирии, члены экипажа погибли, сообщил агентству Sputnik военный источник.По его данным, причиной крушения стали технические неполадки.
РИА Новости: в провинции Хама разбился истребитель сирийских ВВС.

Вроде он...

----------


## LansE293

Сегодня утром, лишь несколько минут спустя после взлёта с авиабазы Хама, разбился истребитель МиГ-21 ВВС Сирии. Лётчик погиб. Самолёт упал в малонаселённой местности в полутора километрах к востоку от аэродрома. О жертвах среди гражданского населения не сообщается. Военный источник на авиабазе сообщил агентству Al-Masdar News, что авария вызвана технической неисправностью, и категорически опроверг версию о зенитном обстреле с земли со стороны антиправительственных сил. “Самолёт, выполняя боевой вылет по позициям ИГ в Ракке, едва взлетел, когда лётчик сообщил нам о техническом отказе. У него была возможность катапультироваться, однако самолёт в таком случае упал бы в густонаселённой жилой зоне. Он приложил все усилия к тому, чтобы избежать этого”. Лётчиком был майор ВВС Айхам Хардра.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...illed-russian/

----------


## Pilot

Сержант, охранявший гуманитарный конвой российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон, помешал террористу смертнику на заминированном автомобиле прорваться к месту выдачи гуманитарной помощи жителям провинции Хомс. Андрей Тимошенков остановил начиненный взрывчаткой автомобиль, открыв по нему огонь.
Минобороны РФ: «При взрыве управляемого смертником автомобиля сам Андрей получил ранение, несовместимое с жизнью. Военные врачи на авиабазе Хмеймим больше суток боролись за жизнь военнослужащего, однако от полученного тяжелого ранения 16 июня Андрей Тимошенков умер». Погибший солдат посмертно представлен к государственной награде, передает «Интерфакс».

----------


## Djoker

> Сержант, охранявший гуманитарный конвой российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон, помешал террористу смертнику на заминированном автомобиле прорваться к месту выдачи гуманитарной помощи жителям провинции Хомс. Андрей Тимошенков остановил начиненный взрывчаткой автомобиль, открыв по нему огонь.


Рядом с пикапом, на 0:15




>

----------


## Djoker

> РБК-500 ЗАБ-2,5СМ:

----------


## lindr

Другие РБК, на видео осколочные АО-2,5РТ а на фото зажигалки ЗАБ-2,5СМ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авб. Хмеймим:

vk.

----------


## vasil

> Авб. Хмеймим:
> 
> vk.


хватит позировать, пора возвращать авиацию обратно: душманы погнали САА...Доктрина Дуэ не сработала в очередной раз.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/bm21_grad/status/745318425656954881

----------


## An-Z

> хватит позировать, пора возвращать авиацию обратно: душманы погнали САА...Доктрина Дуэ не сработала в очередной раз.


Без советов цеукропейцев обойдемся как нибудь..

----------


## L39aero

Вот таких как вы дядюшка Джо и ликвидировал,тактическое поражение,а вы уже фронт сдать готовы

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ми-28Н ВКС России под Пальмирой, 2016 г.:


ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ АГЕНТСТВО НОВОСТЕЙ.

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 23 июн – РИА Новости. Сотрудники госдепартамента США в письме руководству ведомства предлагали наносить удары по войскам правительства Сирии по "югославскому сценарию", пишет издание New York Times, в распоряжении которого оказался текст документа.

На прошлой неделе стало известно, что полсотни чиновников американского госдепартамента подписали меморандум, предназначенный для внутреннего пользования, с призывом начать бомбардировки сил официального Дамаска. Они называют это единственным способом борьбы с "Исламским государством" (группировка запрещена в России) и достижения мира в Сирии. Официальный представитель ведомства Джон Кирби подтвердил факт обращения, однако не стал раскрывать его детали, отметив лишь, что руководство изучает его.

Удары на расстоянии 

"Мы видим смысл в более активной военной роли США в Сирии на основе разумного использования удаленного оружия и оружия с воздуха, что могло бы способствовать и продвигать более целенаправленный и агрессивный дипломатический процесс под руководством США", — говорится в письме, которое цитирует газета.

В комментариях издания к документу поясняется, что под "удаленным оружием" имеются в виду, в частности, крылатые ракеты, которые могут запускаться на большом расстоянии, что не позволит войскам сирийского правительства отвечать на такие удары. Именно таким образом действовала коалиция НАТО во главе с США во время операции в Югославии в 1999 году, которая заставила власти страны начать политический диалог, закончившийся провозглашением независимости Косово.

"Некоторые говорят, что такое сравнение некорректно из-за активного участия России и Ирана в этой войне (в Сирии), и предполагают, что эти страны могут усилить свою деятельность по поддержке сирийских войск, чтобы нейтрализовать любые американские удары", — прокомментировал документ журналист NYT Макс Фишер.

Вопросы без ответов 

Всего в закрытом письме сотрудников госдепартамента десять пунктов, в каждом из которых приводится обоснование необходимости ударов по правительству Сирии для прекращения гражданского конфликта в стране, решения гуманитарных проблем, возвращения беженцев, а также для борьбы с группировкой "Исламское государство". Последнее объясняется тем, что удары США прекратят атаки сирийских войск на силы оппозиции, которая сможет сконцентрироваться на борьбе с ИГ.

Фишер в связи с этим напоминает, что в Сирии есть большой риск того, что разрозненные группировки оппозиции могут начать в этой ситуации борьбу за власть в стране.

"Это произошло в Афганистане в 1992 году, когда повстанцы, которые победили власть, начали многолетнюю гражданскую войну между собой, а также в Ливии в 2011 году", — пишет журналист.

Также критически он оценивает предложение авторов письма создать бесполетную зону в Сирии. "Письмо не отвечает на вопрос о том, будет ли применяться бесполетная зона для российских самолетов, и как Вашингтон собирается вводить ее без риска большого конфликта (с Россией)", — констатирует Фишер.

В целом, говорит он, письмо показательно тем, что в нем отсутствуют важные проблемы, решение которых необходимо для завершения конфликта в Сирии.

"Оно не говорит, как устранить глубокие разногласия даже среди союзников о том, как должно выглядеть мирное соглашение. Оно не предоставляет правовую основу для войны против Сирии, которую Россия, несомненно, блокирует в ООН. Оно не говорит, как удалить Асада, не допуская развала сирийского правительства. Письмо, скорее, констатирует разочарование или даже возмущение нынешней политикой, чем предлагает конкретные альтернативы", — пишет автор New York Times.

Реакция России

Письмо чиновников госдепа раскритиковали в Москве. Так, пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков заявил, что насильственное свержение власти в Сирии может стать причиной хаоса в регионе.

В МИД России, в свою очередь, выразили надежду, что Вашингтон не повторит ошибки, которые были допущены ранее в Ираке и в других странах, где Запад пытался силой решить внутренние проблемы.

"Все международные форматы, которые созданы с участием Соединенных Штатов, соответствующая резолюция Совета Безопасности ООН, документы, принимаемые по итогам встречи МГП, говорят о том, что никакого силового сценария для решения сирийского вопроса не предусматривается. Только мирный путь, только политический диалог", — отметила представитель ведомства Мария Захарова после появления первых данных о меморандуме госдепа.

В российском Минобороны и вовсе выразили беспокойство по поводу решения столь важных вопросов "голосованием трудового коллектива"."

РИА Новости NYT: в госдепе призывали бомбить Сирию по "югославскому сценарию" | РИА Новости



Сирийский кризис

Познавательно для понимания начинки "душманмобилей" на колёсной и гусеничной тяге (текст, фото и видео) :

http://jpgazeta.ru/siriya-doroga-na-...o-smertnikami/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Ми-8АМТШ* б/н "243 жёлтый" ВКС России, Сирия, 2016 г.:

https://new.vk.com/club_oruzhie_ross...89118_00%2Frev

----------


## Pilot

некоторые утверждают, что в Гродно хоронили российского летчика, погибшего в Сирии. Странно... Попробую уточнить. В Гродно похоронили военного, который погиб в Сирии-Салідарнасць

----------


## OKA

"Американские СМИ трубят тревогу — США больше не могут удерживать свое превосходство в небе над Сирией. По крайней мере, именно такая статья с заголовком «Россия троллит Америку бомбами» появилась на страницах издания The Washington Times. Автор Л. Тодд Вуд утверждает, что даже два авианосца, посланные в Средиземное море, не способны закрепить американское преимущество.

Причина паники — в инциденте, который произошел еще на прошлой неделе. Напомним, 17 июня американские СМИ сообщили, что российские ВКС нанесли удар по лагерю оппозиционной группировки «Новая сирийская армия» вблизи поселения Аль-Танф у сирийско-иорданской границы. Так как эта группировка поддерживается США, в небо был поднят американский истребитель F-18, после чего российские самолеты покинули зону. Но как только F-18 отправился на дозаправку, Су-34, якобы, вернулись и нанесли еще несколько ударов по цели, уничтожив почти половину повстанцев.

Этот случай вызвал резкую реакцию Пентагона. «Чиновники министерства обороны США отметили, что удары России по Аль-Танфу, которые не были прекращены даже после того, как США попытались проинформировать по соответствующим каналам российские вооруженные силы о воздушной поддержке, которую коалиция на данный момент оказывает силам, борющимся с ИГ *, вызывают у США и коалиционных сил опасения по поводу безопасности», — заявил пресс-секретарь американского оборонного ведомства Питер Кук.

18 июня между военными США и России состоялась экстренная видеоконференция. Представитель российского Минобороны Игорь Конашенков сообщил, что «объект, подвергшийся бомбардировке, находился в более чем 300 километрах за пределами территорий, заявленных американской стороной как районы, в которых действует оппозиция, присоединившаяся к режиму прекращения боевых действий». Поэтому никаких нарушений с российской стороны не было. Кроме того, Конашенков отметил, что американцы, несмотря на многочисленные предложения, так и не предоставили координаты районов, где действуют подконтрольные ей отряды оппозиции, что не позволило принять уточняющие меры.

Затем ряд СМИ выразил сомнения в том, что F-18 действительно вступал в визуальный контакт с российскими пилотами или вел с ними переговоры. По крайней мере, никаких видео или аудиоданных, подтверждающих обмен, Пентагон не предоставил. Вполне вероятно, что истребитель оказался на месте событий уже после проведения бомбардировки. Тем не менее, в Пентагоне до сих пор не считают инцидент исчерпанным. 21 июня представитель оборонного ведомства США Мэтью Аллекс заявил, что «инцидент остается на рассмотрении».

А уж американские СМИ тем более не могут успокоиться. The Washington Times пишет, что «президент Обама послал в Средиземное море два авианосца, чтобы донести свою точку зрения и ударить себя в грудь перед президентом России Владимиром Путиным. Похоже, Путин ответил уничтожением проамериканских повстанцев, открыто опровергнув американское военное превосходство. Благодаря этому в глазах своего народа и всего мира Путин предстает в хорошем свете и выглядит сильным лидером».

«Как случилось так, что два авианосца не смогли справиться с этой ситуацией, — задается вопросом автор Л. Тодд Вудд. — Они не хотели нарушать правила сближения самолетов? Им помешало вмешательство службы нацбезопасности? Американские военные просто выдохлись и утратили инициативу? Не повезло? Прогнило что-то в Датском королевстве, точнее, в Сирии». «Как хорошо, что Обаме осталось только несколько месяцев на посту», — подытоживает WT.

Вполне вероятно, что в последней фразе нужно искать главную причину такой резкой публикации. Российские ВКС успешно действуют в Сирии, но можно ли говорить о том, что американцы полностью утратили свое превосходство и не контролируют ситуацию? Или это очередной выпад в рамках президентской кампании, в ходе которой только ленивый не обвиняет Барака Обаму в нерешительности и проигрыше на Ближнем Востоке?

Директор Центра стратегической конъюнктуры Иван Коновалов считает, что здесь имеет место и то, и другое.

— С одной стороны, российская авиация доказала свою эффективность и возможность влиять на ситуацию в Сирии, а американцы расписались в своей неспособности это сделать. Конечно, есть причины, по которым это произошло, но это тема для отдельного разговора. Но в целом такие заявления подтверждают реальное положение дел.

С другой стороны, нужно учитывать фактор предстоящих президентских выборов. Они подогревают разгорающуюся истерику. Вспомните, что недавно 50 работников Госдепа обратились к Обаме с просьбой усилить борьбу против Асада и, соответственно, зацепить Россию. Все политические силы США пытаются использовать ситуацию в Сирии в связи с выборами, хотя и с разными целями. Одни пытаются с помощью сирийского вопроса изобразить России в виде злобного противника. Те, кто поумней, представляют ее в качестве противника хитрого и призывают разработать план по борьбе с ней.

Все эти эскапады в основном ориентированы на Хиллари Клинтон. У Трампа несколько другая позиция, да и никто из представителей нынешнего политического истеблишмента США не решается его открыто поддерживать. Так что волна таких публикаций во многом объясняется выборами. Но и признание собственной недееспособности в ней присутствует. Американцы начали всерьез задумываться о том, что русские обходят их на Ближнем Востоке и нужно что-то делать. А проигрывать американцы не любят, это для них самое страшное, поэтому и реакция такая острая.

Военный обозреватель ТАСС, полковник в отставке Виктор Литовкин считает, что возросшая агрессивность американской риторики все же не приведет к открытой конфронтации.

— Начнем с того, что мы не собираемся соревноваться с США, кто из нас хозяин в сирийском небе. Сирия — независимое суверенное государство, которому мы оказываем помощь в борьбе с террористами. Соединенные Штаты все это время борьбу с терроризмом только имитируют. Их истинная задача — свалить правительство Башара Асада и посадить на его место руководителей, которые будут безоговорочно подчиняться Вашингтону. Когда российские ВКС, поддержав Асада, помогли ему переломить ситуацию, это очень не понравилось американцам. Отсюда и провокационные заявления, и «хвалебный» тон в американских печатных изданиях в адрес России, и упреки Обамы в нерешительности.

США считают себя исключительной страной, которая может не следовать международным законам и правилам благодаря своему могуществу. Даже бомбардировки Сирии со стороны США — это нарушение территориальной целостности страны. Никто не давал право американским ВВС и их союзникам находится в воздушном пространстве Сирии, но они это делают, вопреки всему. Россия с самого начала предлагает США определиться, где находятся террористы, а где так называемая вооруженная оппозиция. Но Вашингтон не идет даже на этот шаг. Поэтому и возникают такие инциденты.

Начальник Генштаба ВС РФ Валерий Герасимов на днях заявил, что у нас кончается терпение. Мы не можем ждать, когда США ответят на простой вопрос, где террористы, а где оппозиция. Потому что перерывы, которые образуются из-за этого в наступательных действиях сирийской армии, помогают террористам переформировать свои отряды, пополнить личный состав, получить дополнительные боеприпасы и вооружения.

«СП»: — Повторение такой ситуации может привести к столкновению между американскими и российскими самолетами? В США многие возмущены тем, что истребитель никак не отреагировал на действия наших бомбардировщиков…

— У нас с США есть соглашение о недопустимости инцидентов в воздухе. Его соблюдаем и мы, и американцы. Если они нарушат его и начнут применять радикальные меры против нас, у нас тоже есть, чем ответить. Но я сомневаюсь в том, что Америка хочет начинать войну с ракетной ядерной державой, которая способна ее уничтожить. Там прекрасно все понимают.

Конечно, они будут продолжать задираться, возмущаться и даже биться в истерике. Но, думаю, до серьезных инцидентов дело не дойдет. В США достаточно трезвых людей, которые понимают, что не стоит провоцировать такую страну, как Россия.

Риторика есть риторика. Но мы люди спокойные, выдержанные и не поддаемся на провокации. Мы должны продолжать проводить свою суверенную политику, и никто, тем более американские СМИ, нам не указ.

Доцент кафедры истории и политики стран Европы и Америки МГИМО Андрей Крыжановский полагает, что такие публикации — это не реальное признание поражения, а элемент внутриполитической борьбы.

— Американцы изначально не стремились удерживать превосходство в небе над Сирией. Минимальное участие непосредственно американских сил в сирийском конфликте говорит о том, что они не заинтересованы в крупномасштабных операциях. Они предпочитают действовать более гибкими и разнообразными методами. Поэтому когда Россия начала свою операцию, они уступили ей превосходство в небе над Сирией.

Поэтому все обвинения сейчас — это попытка оказать давление на администрацию Обамы, чтобы она начала принимать более крутые меры и усилила военное присутствие в регионе. Вся история внешней политики США говорит о том, что когда в Вашингтоне принимают решение о серьезном участии в иностранных военных операциях, у них находятся и силы, и время, чтобы их реализовывать. В данном случае такого желания нет. Но «ястребы» традиционно будут заявлять о необходимости противодействия России, как стране, набирающей силы и представляющей угрозу для Америки.

«СП»: — Могут ли эти заявления привести к реальной конфронтации российских и американских сил в Сирии?

— «Ястребиные» призывы доносятся в основном из политического лагеря. Действующие военные занимают более умеренную позицию и не стремятся к прямому столкновению с Россией, потому что понимают, чем это грозит и США, и всему миру.

Провокационные заявления характерны для американского политического процесса, особенно в период президентских кампаний. На самом деле обвинения Пентагона легко проверить. У них должны быть четкие данные, какую именно географическую зону бомбили российские самолеты и нарушали ли они соглашение с США. Но таких данных американцы не приводят. Что неудивительно, учитывая, как они, а уж тем более их СМИ, любят приводить недоказанные сведения. Есть много исторических примеров того, как американцы начинали боевые действия на основании информации, которая потом не подтверждалась.

С другой стороны, когда американские интересы ставятся под угрозу, Вашингтон обычно не медлит с тем, чтобы отправить войска. Если сейчас военное присутствие США в Сирии не наращивается, значит, такая задача перед администрацией не стоит. Но всегда найдутся критики, которые хотят понизить рейтинг Обамы и демократов, и используют, в том числе, такие приемы, как обвинение администрации в провале в Сирии.

* «Исламское государство» (ИГ, ИГИЛ) решением Верховного суда РФ от 29 декабря 2014 года было признано террористической организацией, ее деятельность на территории России запрещена."

США проиграли небо над Сирией - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 23 июня 2016. Война в Сирии

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;137084]"Американские СМИ трубят тревогу — США больше не могут удерживать свое превосходство в небе над Сирией.


Эти, забыл как там их-*гоу хоум*!

----------


## Pilot

"Джейш аль-Ислам" сообщила , что ей  удалось сбить над авиабазой "Сайкал" под Дамаском самолет МиГ-29 сирийских ВВС. Оба пилота погибли.

Вчера они же сбили вертолет 

Şamda rejime ait bir savaş uçağı düşürüldü! haberi

----------


## LansE293

> "Джейш аль-Ислам" сообщила , что ей  удалось сбить над авиабазой "Сайкал" под Дамаском самолет МиГ-29 сирийских ВВС. Оба пилота погибли.
> 
> Вчера они же сбили вертолет 
> 
> Şamda rejime ait bir savaş uçağı düşürüldü! haberi


ЗРК 9К33 «Оса», захваченный исламистами в конце 2012 года на авиабазе Мардж ас-Султан, находящуюся всего в нескольких километрах от Бахарии. Этот зенитно-ракетный комплекс, как полагалось прежде, был уничтожен в результате авиаудара, нанесенного российской авиацией в октябре 2015 года.
http://www.aif.ru/dontknows/file/cht...y_kompleks_osa
Как оказалось сведения были неверными.
В то же время, военный источник в Дамаске передал новостному агентству Al-Masdar News, что вертолет смог успешно приземлиться на близлежащей авиабазе вскоре после атаки. Он также добавил, что ракета в последний момент была сбита с курса термоловушкой (сомнительное утверждение, тк ЗУР "радийная").

----------


## OKA

"Премьер-министр Турции Бинали Йылдырым заявил об отказе в выплате компенсации России за сбитый Су-24. Об этом сообщает Reuters.

«О компенсации речи не было, Турция лишь принесла свои извинения», — заявил глава правительства.

Йылдырым также сообщил, что в настоящее время идут судебные разбирательства в отношении лица, предположительно виновного в гибели российского пилота Олега Пешкова.

Ранее глава турецкого кабмина заявил в эфире телеканала TRT о готовности Анкары выплатить компенсацию за уничтожение российского бомбардировщика Су-24.

В понедельник, 27 июня, сообщалось, что президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган в письме российскому лидеру Владимиру Путину принес свои извинения за сбитый самолет.

Отношения между Москвой и Анкарой резко ухудшились осенью 2015 года после того, как турецкие ВВС сбили российский бомбардировщик Су-24, задействованный в антитеррористической операции в Сирии. Оба летчика катапультировались. Штурману Константину Мурахтину удалось спастись, пилот Олег Пешков был расстрелян с земли боевиками, когда находился в воздухе.

После этого Россия ввела в отношении Турции ограничения, в частности, запретив ввоз ряда продовольственных товаров и отменив чартерные авиационные перевозки и безвизовый режим для граждан этой страны."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/06/28/turkeyrussia/

----------


## Igor_k

> "Джейш аль-Ислам" сообщила , что ей  удалось сбить над авиабазой "Сайкал" под Дамаском самолет МиГ-29 сирийских ВВС. Оба пилота погибли.
> Şamda rejime ait bir savaş uçağı düşürüldü! haberi


Ну вот ,прошло двое суток и плясок не наблюдается.Видимо,в следующий раз они собъют российский Су-35.Причем с потерей всех 15 человек экипажа

----------


## OKA

"Вашингтон, 30 Июня 2016, 15:49 — REGNUM  Администрация Барака Обамы предложила новое соглашение России по Сирии, в рамках которого две страны войдут в более близкое сотрудничество против некоторых террористических групп, в обмен на что Кремль убедит Дамаск не бомбить поддерживаемых США мятежников, сообщает Washington Post.

Свое предложение Вашингтон передал Москве 27 июня после нескольких недель переговоров и дискуссий, которые прошли в администрации президента США.

Ключевым в предполагаемом соглашении является обещание США, что ВВС США и России будут совершать совместные вылеты, а также делиться целями и координировать нанесение ударов против группировки «Джабхат ан-Нусра» (запрещена в РФ) — филиала «Аль-Каиды» (запрещена в РФ) в Сирии.

По плану соглашения, которое одобрил лично президент Барак Обама и поддержал государственный секретарь США Джон Керри, вооруженные силы России и США войдут в сотрудничество на беспрецедентном уровне.

В обмен на это Москва убедит Дамаск перестать бомбардировать определенные группировки сирийской вооруженной оппозиции, которые в США не считаются террористическими. Вашингтон не будет предоставлять Москве точное местонахождение этих группировок, но укажет географические зоны, которые должны быть защищены от ударов Асада.

По словам официальных лиц, глава Пентагона Эштон Картер был против этого плана, однако впоследствии его удалось переубедить. По мнению многих наблюдателей, данный план страдает рядом серьезных недостатков.

В частности, бывший посол США в Сирии Роберт Форд заявил, что у Москвы нет намерения по-серьезному давить на Асада. Дипломат также отметил, что сложно отличать боевиков «Джабхат ан-Нусра» (запрещена в РФ) от других группировок. Боевики также могут перебраться в те районы, в отношении которых действует запрет на бомбардировки.

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2151683.html



"Атака иракских вертолетов на колонну ИГ Атака иракских вертолетов на колонну ИГ "






21+  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL8rfAj1fdY


 

Атака иракских вертолетов на колонну ИГ - Юрий Лямин



Про ту колонну : https://twitter.com/IraqiSecurity/st...88486115074049

----------


## Pilot

в провинции Дамаск разбился военный самолет Сирийских ВВС  Су-22.

«Самолет Су-22 упал в районе Джейруд. Летчик жив, проводится спасательная операция.

Истребитель-бомбардировщик ранее поднялся в воздух с военного аэродрома Думейр под Дамаском, в 20 км от места падения», — сообщил собеседник «Русской Весны».

Также военный источник добавил, что вблизи падения самолета идет наступательная операция Сирийской Армии на боевиков в Восточной Гуте и Дарайе, где бандформированиям предложили сложить оружие, но те отказались и наступление возобновилось.

Только что появилось официальное заявление, в котором сообщается, что самолет, выполнявший учебную миссию, рухнул из-за технической неисправности.

Пилот сумел благополучно приземлиться после катапультирования, в настоящее время сирийские военные ведут его поиски на земле.

В тоже время СМИ боевиков заявляют, что сбили самолет и взяли в плен пилота.

----------


## Pilot

летчик в плену

----------


## Pilot

место падения. местные собирают металлолом

----------


## Pilot

пилота застрелили :((((((

----------


## OKA

По норам прячутся :

----------


## Pilot

некоторые оппозиционеры пишут, что по Хмеймиму было осуществлено 100 пусков ракет  https://twitter.com/Nidalgazaui/stat...65597120983040

----------


## OKA

"Сирия, 2 июля. Ударные самолеты ВВС Сирии продолжают вести бомбардировку позиций боевиков запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство» в Алеппо. Авиация поддерживает сухопутные войска, которые ведут зачистку региона. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).



(на фото 21-й?)

Алеппо. Несколько ударных самолетов советского производства, проданных Сирийской арабской республике, наносят удары по скоплению боевиков в Алеппо. После опустошения боекомплекта пилоты ударных Су-22 и МиГ-23 возвращаются на аэродромы, где воздушные суда заправляются и вновь поднимаются в небо. Авиаудары практически не прекращаются. В ближайшее время армия САР готовит наступление на опорные пункты террористов.

Хомс. Продолжаются бомбардировки исламистов и в провинции Хомс, где до сих пор орудуют группы боевиков ИГ. Они пытаются выйти из-под ударов сирийской авиации, однако периодичность бомбардировок не дает им покинуть свои норы. В последнее время боевики все чаще используют подземные убежища.

Свейда. Из указанной мухафазы поступают сведения о том, что боевикам удалось сбить один из самолетов ВВС армии Сирии. Однако официальных подтверждений этому нет. Скорее всего, если самолет действительно потерпел крушение, то только из-за ошибки пилота или же поломки техники, так как боевикам вряд ли удалось бы снять «птичку» с большой высоты без современных ПЗРК.

Дамаск. Спецоперация по зачистке столицы от ИГ продолжается. Несколько радикалов уже задержаны, еще два человека были физически устранены во время завязавшихся перестрелок. Напомним, в город, под видом пострадавших от войны сирийцев проникают переодетые боевики, которые создают террористические ячейки и организуют в столице теракты.

Идлиб. Террористам удалось уничтожить бронеавтомобиль САА, который был припаркован у одного из блокпостов указанной провинции. Смертник практически вплотную подошел к транспортному средству и привел в действие смертоносный механизм. Благо в машине никого не было, однако боевая техника практически полностью уничтожена и восстановлению не подлежит.

Разлетающиеся осколки ранили одного из местных жителей, который проходил неподалеку и слегка «царапнули» военнослужащего САА, однако медицинская помощь ему не потребовалась. В скором времени он вернулся к несению службы.

Восточная Гута. Солдаты САА вплотную подошли к южным окраинам города Майдаа, что в Восточной Гуте. После освобождения города Майдаа правительственные войска отправили к стратегически важному населенному пункту довольно крупную часть своих воинских формирований. Во время военной операции, правительственные силы сумели очистить от боевиков ИГ территорию сельскохозяйственных угодий, которые расположены неподалеку от Бахарии.

Если армии Башара Асада удастся закрепиться на указанных рубежах, исламистам ничего не останется кроме как полностью оставить город.

Ахмад Марзук'

Сирия, сводка: мощь авиаударов в Алеппо, победа армии Асада в Восточной Гуте



"Сирийская арабская армия (САА) оставляет позиции в городе Кинсибба (Кенсаба). Боевики нескольких террористических группировок при поддержке иностранных союзников – саудитов, иорданцев и турецких агентов – берут город под свой контроль. САА вынуждена отступить в Сальму, чтобы перегруппироваться и провести контрнаступление на спонсируемых турками и саудитами боевиков.

По данным СМИ, боевики запрещенных в России организаций «Джебхат ан-Нусра» и «Ахрар-аш-Шам» ведут массированное наступление в горах Латакии. Солдаты сирийской армии оставили Кинсиббу, чтобы избежать крупных потерь. Тем не менее, САА все же понесла определенные потери при штурме города террористами. Враг открыл массированный огонь. Боевики использовали танки, РСЗО, пикапы с пулеметами и другое вооружение.

Безусловно, столь масштабное наступление противников президента Сирии Башара Асада не могло проходить без поддержки «сочувствующих». Речь идет о прямой помощи саудитов, иорданцев, неравнодушных турецких НКО. Чтобы организовать подобную операцию, необходимо продумать логистику, обеспечить наступление провизией, амуницией и боеприпасами. В данном случае часть ответственности за произошедшее лежит на не сработавшей должным образом разведке: части на передовых краях оказались не готовы к решительному наступлению исламистов. Многие СМИ утверждают, что террористам помогло свежее подкрепление из Турции – граница находится неподалеку.

САА довольно долго контролировала указанный опорный пункт. Новость о том, что Кинсибба временно перейдет к ИГ, не должна удивлять, учитывая нелюбовь арабов к фортификации.

С потерей господствующей высоты и главной огневой точки – цитадели аль-Шалаф дальнейшее нахождение на неукрепленных позициях в огневом кармане с большой уверенностью привело бы к большим невосполнимым потерям. Поскольку на кону весь север Латакии и ключевой город направления – Сальма, руководство САА приняло тяжелое, но верное решение отойти в Сальму и организовать централизованную оборону с целью отражения атаки исламистов и подготовки к контрнаступлению.

Именно Сальма является сейчас стратегически важным городом в руках САА. Отойти и закрепиться на господствующей высоте при отсутствии подкреплений являлось для командования приоритетной задачей: именно перегруппировка сил, отражение наступления и последующее контрнаступление на уже деморализованных боевиков позволяет не только отбить Кинсаббу, но и в дальнейшем сделать все, чтобы развить успех.

Вероятнее всего, попытка вернуть Кинсаббу будет предпринята САА в ближайшее время. Боевики наверняка столкнулся с типичными проблемами в логистике, отсутствием боеприпасов и провизии. Немаловажную роль должны сыграть совместные операции ВКС РФ и ВВС САР.

Алексей Громов"

САА отступает под натиском боевиков, спонсируемых из-за рубежа: готовится контрудар



Сирийский кризис

Пишут , что это был пилот МиГ-23   ...

"Дамаск, 1 июля. Террористы «Джейш аль-Ислам» захватили пилота МиГ-23, который потерпел крушение в Сирии.

В Интернете члены запрещенной группировки опубликовали видео с места крушение и последующий допрос. Известно, что к боевикам попал 35-летний летчик Наурас Хасан из Латакии. 

Ранее СМИ сообщили, что самолет ВВС Сирии разбился возле Дамаска. Согласно предварительным данным, воздушное судно рухнуло из-за технических неисправностей. Летчик успел катапультироваться. Обломки самолета улетели далеко от места, где он разбился. Боевики «Джейш аль-Ислам» сразу же взяли на себя ответственность за крушение МиГ-23.

Отметим, что «Джейш аль-Ислам» заручилась поддержкой Саудовской Аравии и Турции.Под ее контролем находится оазис Гута у Дамаска. Террористы ведут борьбу как с запрещенным в России «Исламским государством» (ДАИШ — арабское название), так и с войсками сирийского правительства. Россия предлагала Совету безопасности Организации объединенных наций признать «Джейш аль-Ислам» террористической группировкой, однако эта резолюция не нашла поддержки.

Настасья Шеркунова"

Террористы показали видео захвата пилота МиГ-23, рухнувшего в Сирии

"Брат погибшего пилота российского бомбардировщика Су-24 Олега Пешкова заявил, что семья не примет никаких компенсаций от турецкой стороны.

Павел Пешков, комментируя информацию о том, что родным Героя России хотят подарить дом в Кемере, заявил, что это "бред". "Даже если будут предлагать компенсацию, никто не возьмет. Это не то что унизительно, это ужасно", - приводит слова брата Олега Пешкова радиостанция "Говорит Москва". 

24 ноября прошлого года турецкие ВВС сбили российский бомбардировщик. Погиб пилот Олег Пешков. Он получил звание Героя России посмертно. "

http://ren.tv/novosti/2016-07-01/bra...unizitelno-eto

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 3 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийские ВВС атаковали в воскресенье базу террористов из группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещенная в РФ организация) в районе города Табка на Евфрате. Как сообщило информационное агентство SANA, в результате серии ударов были уничтожены два командных пункта боевиков, склады с оружием и военно-транспортные средства. О числе убитых во время воздушного налета экстремистов сведений не приводится.

Сирийская авиация совершила несколько рейдов на позиции банд ИГ в окрестностях Пальмиры. Удары нанесены по их лагерям в оазисах Эс-Сухна и Хнейфис на востоке провинции Хомс. Под Дейр-эз-Зором атаке подверглись районы расположения террористов на подступах к военному аэродрому - основному плацдарму правительственных сил.

К северу от Дамаска сирийские ВВС бомбят позиции радикальной организации "Джейш аль-Ислам" в Джейруде. По данным новостного портала Сурия аль-Эн, в ходе рейдов там ликвидировано не менее 30 боевиков. Командование ВС САР обвинило в пятницу "Джейш аль-Ислам" в расправе над пленным сирийским пилотом, самолет которого потерпел катастрофу во время тренировочного полета под Дамаском.

Бои в Алеппо и Латакии

На фронте в Алеппо войска вновь вернули под контроль фермы Эль-Маллях. Они расположены рядом с трассой, по которой идет снабжение вооруженных группировок внутри города.

Бойцы сирийской армии и отряды ополченцев продвигаются сейчас к дорожной развязке Кастилло. Как пишет в своей электронной версии газета "Аль-Ватан", командование ВС САР поставило перед ними задачу замкнуть кольцо окружения вокруг восточных районов города, где хозяйничают боевики.

Алеппо (360 км от Дамаска) с августа 2012 года расколот на две части: его западные кварталы защищает сирийская армия, а восточные находятся под контролем двух десятков вооруженных формирований оппозиции.

Ожесточенные бои продолжаются на северо-востоке провинции Латакия, где коалиции экстремистских формирований во главе с группировкой "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещенная в РФ организация) удалось захватить стратегически важный населенный пункт Кенсаба. Этот городок и окружающие его села находятся рядом с шоссе Латакия - Алеппо. Поблизости от него в 13 км проходит граница с Турцией, через которую вооруженные банды террористов просачиваются в Сирию.

Газета "Ас-Сафир" сообщает, что бойцы правительственных сил оставили позиции на ряде возвышенностей, в том числе крепость Шеллеф. По информации издания, в нападении на Кенсабу участвовало большое число наемников.

Эти северо-восточные районы Латакии были освобождены от бандформирований в феврале при поддержке российских ВКС."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: сирийские ВВС уничтожили базу террористов в районе города Табка на Евфрате

Обзор : Сирия: За двумя зайцами погонишься - от обоих огребешь. Классика. - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/miladvisor/statu...78625377644544

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Российский дирижабль над Пальмирой, 2016 г.:

----------


## Pilot

Американский военный беспилотный летательный аппарат модели MQ-9 Reaper потерпел крушение в Сирии при выполнении боевого задания.

По данным военных США, инцидент произошёл ранее сегодня.

«MQ-9 Reaper разбился на севере Сирии 5 июля. Летательный аппарат выполнял боевое задание, когда контроль над его управлением был потерян», — приводит РИА Новости заявление ВВС США.

В сообщении также уточняется, что самолёт международной коалиции уничтожил беспилотник США после его крушения, чтобы он «не попал в руки врага».

----------


## OKA

" Несколько дней назад в засаду, устроенную террористами ИГИЛ*, попал конвой «Новой сирийской армии», в составе которого были спецназовцы из США и Великобритании. Об этом сообщают американские независимые СМИ, официального подтверждения информация не имеет.

Произошло это якобы в восточной части Сирии, вблизи с иракской границей.

В ходе нападения террористов ИГИЛ были убиты, по разным подсчетам, несколько десятков боевиков НСА и военнослужащих стран коалиции. В руки к «игиловцам» попало большое количество вооружения и военной техники.

«Американские СМИ о событиях под сирийским городком Абу-Кемаль ничего не пишут. Бараку Обаме сейчас совсем не нужен скандал вокруг крупного поражения вскормленной США „Новой сирийской армии“ и гибели американских военных. Тем не менее, некоторые сведения просачиваются», — сообщают журналисты.

Ветеран войны во Вьетнаме, военный эксперт и бывший морпех Гордон Дафф, главный редактор известного американского портала Veterans today, опубликовал статью под названием «В городке Абу-Кемаль (Сирия) в плен ИГИЛ попали американские и английские спецназовцы».

Подробности

Veterans today («Ветеран сегодня») — независимое электронное СМИ, выражающее позицию ветеранов вооруженных сил и агентов спецслужб США по вопросам национальной безопасности, международной и внутренней политики страны.

Издание известно своими громкими материалами, публикацией «деликатной» военной и иной информации. Статьи Veterans today часто перепечатываются и цитируются различными западными и мировыми средствами массовой информации.

Ниже приведен материал из Veterans today (в незначительном сокращении). СМИ сообщают, что он подтверждается и из альтернативных западных источников. Так, хвастливое заявление от имени «Новой сирийской армии» 30-го июня было опубликовано на официальных страницах группировки в соцсетях:

«New Syria’n Army confirm airborne mission on Abu Kamal border town to Iraq „air dropped behind enemy lines“» («„Новая сирийская армия” подтверждает, что она ведёт воздушно-десантную операцию в приграничном с Ираком городе Абу-Кемаль с просачиванием в тыл противника» — перевод Свободной Прессы).

После чего всё покрылось непроницаемой тишиной.

«О катастрофе, которую США пока держат в секрете — речь идёт о неудачной операции на иракско-сирийской границе. Этот провал спецслужб можно было легко предсказать, так как в планировании этой операции принимали участие такие союзники, как Израиль, Турция, Иордания и Саудовская Аравия. Подробности.

Совместная операция американских и британских спецслужб проходила в удалённом регионе восточной Сирии, в месте, где река Евфрат пересекает границу с Ираком. Американские и британские „техники“ были захвачены в плен вместе с иорданскими советниками, а также с двумя десятками бойцов из подготовленной США так называемой „Новой сирийской армии“.

Подразделение НСА было разгромлено в ходе наступления на контролируемую ИГИЛ грунтовую взлётно-посадочную полосу, рядом с сирийским городом Абу-Кемаль, находящимся на небольшом расстоянии от иракской границы и иракского города Аль-Каим.

Согласно нашим источникам, операция началась с двухдневного марша конвоя. Он прошёл 200-мильный путь на север от учебного центра ЦРУ на сирийско-иорданской границе с целью атаковать ИГИЛ, с ним шли американские и британские советники спецопераций. Непосредственно перед атакой к ним также присоединились десантированные спецназовцы США и бойцы британского спецназа (SAS).

Атака началась 30 июня на рассвете, когда „Новая сирийская армия“ захватила небольшой аэропорт в Абу-Кемаль с грунтовой взлетно-посадочной полосой, который ИГИЛ превратило в свой подземный командный центр. За этим последовала американская бомбардировка ряда целей в этом районе. Американцы разбрасывали листовки, советуя местным жителям покинуть его. Но боевики ИГИЛ никуда не ушли, они ждали в засаде.

Не давая „Новой сирийской армии“ и их американским, британским и иорданским советникам придти в себя, не менее 400 бойцов ИГИЛ вышли из туннелей, которые тянутся на всем протяжении границы, вплоть до города Аль-Каим в Ираке, и быстро разгромили всю группу, стремясь захватить как можно больше пленных.

Наряду с пленными, боевики целиком захватили весь конвой, с его средствами связи и оружием.

В Пентагоне есть подозрение, что ранее американские и британские советники тренировали ИГИЛ, по слухам, посредством компаний L3 Corporation, Dyncorp и других, причём это продолжалось отнюдь не в течение нескольких недель, но годами. Эта тренировка проходила с целью объединения сил спецопераций для защиты государств Персидского залива. Американские инструкторы, которым платили по 350 тысяч долларов в год, видели потом своих подопечных только дважды: первый раз во время нападения в Бенгази (атака террористов в Ливии в сентябре 2012 года, в ходе которой погиб американский посол Кристофер Стивенс — авт.) и в настоящее время — в качестве руководящих кадров ИГИЛ.

Так что не должно стать сюрпризом, что ИГИЛ наступает, принимая во внимание, что их кадры учили по лучшим стандартам спецназа армии США, потратив на это десятки миллионов долларов.

Что касается политической стороны этого вопроса, то это уже совсем другая история. Впрочем, финансирование, по крайней мере, официально, не было американским. Наше информационное агентство Veterans today знает тех, кто работал над этим проектом, но мы не станем это разглашать — нам было предложено столько денег, что мы не могли так легко отказаться.

Почином для ИГИЛ явилась атака в Бенгази (Ливия). Там было всё чётко скоординировано, в лучших традициях ЦРУ. Здесь было замешано и предательство правых американских миллиардеров произраильской ориентации. Мы можем также яснее увидеть и ту предательскую роль, которую ЦРУ играет в Сирии и Ираке, и лучше понять текущую болтовню Эрдогана и его сильное желание уйти подальше, насколько это возможно, от всей этой каши.

Имеет место тотальное замалчивание информации об этой катастрофе, которая является крупной американской неудачей и огромным провалом для президента Обамы. Каждый, кто располагает хоть какой-то информацией об этом, был или задержан, или его заставили замолчать, — настолько это серьезно».

Александр Сивов

* Запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация."

«Террористы ИГИЛ разгромили спецназ США и Англии», — ветераны американской армии | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

""... Среди причин поражения помимо лишения авиаподдержки указывают - общую недостаточность сил "Новой Сирийской Армии" для подобных задач, грамотную тактику Халифата, который для своего контрнаступления сосредоточил значительные силы (включая большое количество самопальных ракетных систем) и применил их в нужным момент, 
авиаудары ВКС РФ в районе Иорданской границы http://dambiev.livejournal.com/330471.html (где по одним данным наши летчики накрыли группу "зеленых", по другим - американских ЧВКшников, после чего Госдеп, несмотря на протесты Пентагона, резко заинтересовался необходимостью более плотного общения с российскими военными на предмет действий российской и американской авиации в Сирии), а так же эффективные атаки шахид-мобилей, которые привели к серьезным потерям у наступающих...

...В целом, попытка взять Абу-Кемаль наскоком закончилась столь же плачевно, как и недавняя попытка САА взять Табку. Используя уязвимость флангов наступающих войск и огрехи в организации наступления, Халифат в обоих случаях удачно бил во фланг наступающих и вынуждал их отступление переходящее в бегство. В обоих случаях, воздушная поддержка со стороны ВКС РФ и ВВС США не смогла переломить неблагоприятную ситуацию, ну а в случае с США они так и вовсе бросили "зеленых" на произвол судьбы в критический момент, погнавшись за сиюминутными выгодами под Фаллуджей. Данное поражение американцев несколько затруднит им реализацию планов по установлению контроля над границами провинции Анбар с Сирией и открытие полноценного фронта на юге провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Ну и уже традиционно можно сделать вывод, что недооценка Халифата приводит вот к таким вот последствиям, хотя казалось бы за 2 года войны с "черными" пора бы уж воспринимать их более серьезно..."


Поражение под Абу-Кемалем - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Pilot

Черные заявили что сбили наш вертолет под пальмирой. Упал в районе зернохранилища. Пишут противотанковой ракетой. :( Про летчиков пока ничего нет

https://twitter.com/WarNews24_7/stat...96533007368192

https://twitter.com/thomasjoscelyn/s...91783805239296

заява игилов




черные пишут, что экипаж погиб :(((((

----------


## Pilot

инфа противоречивая. есть вариант, что вертолет сирийский

----------


## Nazar

Уже объявили что сирийский.

----------


## Djoker

Qalamoun





https://twitter.com/BiladFransa/stat...44996981657601

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия, 2016 г.

----------


## OKA

Видео оттуда ж :




"КА-52 шоу на пляже в Сирии"


Очередной ролик про снабжение окружённой базы.

"Опубликовано: 9 июл. 2016 г.Самолет Ил-76 ВВС Сирии доставил более 30 тонн гуманитарного груза в блокированный боевиками ИГ Дейр-эз-Зор. Над города было десантировано четыре парашютных платформы с продовольствием. В ходе доставки продуктов питания сирийский самолет сопровождали истребители Су-30 ВКС России."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJqhhzcb8G0


"Сирия, 9 июля. Сирийская арабская армия (САА) установила контроль над пригородами Майда в Дамаске и движется на запад, конвой ИГ направляется в фронт Шеркрак провинции Ракка. Подробности — в ежедневной сводке военного источника Федерального агентства новостей в Сирии Ахмада Марзука (Ahmad Marzouq).

Дамаск. Сирийская арабская армия (САА) продвигается на западе Майда в провинции Дамаск после установления полного контроля над его пригородами и большим количеством ферм на дороге в Бахарайя.

Алеппо. Боевики проводят массированный обстрел кварталов и пригородов Алеппо. По данным военного источника, 17 человек убито, еще 140 человек получили ранения различной степени тяжести. Обстрелы по-прежнему продолжаются. Террористы группировки «Исламское государство» (арабское ДАИШ — организация запрещена Верховным судом РФ — прим. ред.) минируют Манбиж, оставляя за собой замаскированные самодельные взрывчатые устройства СВУ. По последним данным, в Манбиже захвачен террорист ИГ.

Источник в военных структурах также сообщил, что SDF «Сирийские демократические силы» (альянс сил вооруженной оппозиции в Сирии — прим. ред.) пытается взять контроль над пригородом Манбижа. Напомним также, что солдаты армии Башара Асада отрезали от снабжения на северо-западе провинции Алеппо исламистов запрещенной на территории РФ группировки «Джебхат ан-Нусра» и «Нуреддин аз-Зинки». Ранее, расположившиеся на авиабазе «Хмеймим» ВКС России разбили скопление боевиков «Джебхат-ан-Нусры».

Ракка. Сирийский военный источник сообщает, что по предварительной информации, большой конвой исламистов ИГ скоро должен прибыть на фронт Шеркрак в местности Альскира провинции Ракка.

Ахмад Марзук"

http://riafan.ru/535769-siriya-svodk...-fort-sherkrak

Ролики : https://www.youtube.com/user/Marzo723/videos

----------


## Torero

Утверждают, что все таки наш.. https://news.rambler.ru/incidents/34141440/

----------


## Djoker

> *Названы имена погибших в Сирии российских вертолетчиков*
> 
> На борту сбитого террористами российского боевого вертолета Ми-35 находились пилот — полковник Ряфагать Хабибуллин, командир 55-го отдельного полка армейской авиации, базирующегося на аэродроме Кореновска в Краснодарском крае, и летчик-оператор лейтенант Долгин (имя не уточняется). Об этом в субботу, 9 июля, сообщил источник «Ленты.ру».
> 
> По его словам, тела погибших были с боем эвакуированы с места падения машины и доставлены в расположение российской воинской части утром 9 июля.
> 
> Ми-35 был сбит в пятницу, 8 июля, в сирийской провинции Хомс к востоку от Пальмиры в ходе выполнения боевого задания. Экипаж погиб.


https://lenta.ru/news/2016/07/09/vertolet/

----------


## OKA

Пишут Ми-25 : 

"Москва. 9 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Двое российских военных летчиков-инструкторов погибли 8 июля в районе Пальмиры после того, как сирийский вертолет Ми-25 под их управлением был подбит террористами ИГИЛ (террористическая группировка, запрещена в РФ), сообщили "Интерфаксу" в субботу в министерстве обороны России.

"8 июля российские военные летчики-инструкторы Ряфагать Хабибулин и Евгений Долгин совершали облет сирийского вертолета Ми-25 (экспортный вариант вертолет Ми-24) с боекомплектом в провинции Хомс (Сирия)", - сказали в военном ведомстве РФ..

В Минобороны РФ заявили, что вертолет был подбит после того, как сорвал наступление террористов.

В этот период крупный отряд боевиков ИГИЛ атаковал позиции сирийских войск и, прорвав оборону, стремительно продвигался вглубь, создав угрозу захвата господствующих высот.

По данным российского военного ведомства, "резервных подразделений сирийских войск для переброски и сдерживания наступления террористов на данном направлении не было".

"Экипаж получил запрос от сирийского командования группировки на огневое поражение наступающих боевиков. Командир экипажа Ряфагать Хабибулин принял решение атаковать террористов. Грамотными действиями российского экипажа наступление террористов было сорвано", - сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"Израсходовав боекомплект, при развороте на обратный курс огнем с земли вертолет был подбит террористами и упал в районе, подконтрольном сирийской правительственной армии. Экипаж вертолета погиб", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.

Российские летчики представлены к государственным наградам посмертно."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/517725

http://tass.ru/politika/3442553

----------


## Torero

Командир кореновского полка?

----------


## OKA

"С полковником Хабибуллиным я познакомился в январе 2011 года во время поездки на 393-ю авиационную базу. Общались совсем недолго перед плановыми полетами, в памяти отложился образ скромного и интеллигентного офицера..."

 

Крестники полковника Хабибуллина — Виртуальный Кореновск

В Сирии погибли наши вертолетчики - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## APKAH

> Командир кореновского полка?


Уходят лучшие, уходят навсегда…

----------


## Muller

Ми-35М :(...

http://video.amaq.co.za/v/Rh09072016.mp4

чем-то попали по РВ?

----------


## APKAH

> чем-то попали по РВ?





> Все российские боевые вертолеты, находящиеся в Сирии, после выполнения плановых задач благополучно вернулись на аэродромы. Никаких потерь российских летательных аппаратов нет





> ...Совершали облет сирийского ударного вертолета Ми-25...Израсходовав боекомплект, при развороте на обратный курс, огнем с земли вертолет был подбит террористами


Интересно что сочинят 10-го числа  :Frown:  Судя по видео там пара работала. Ранее со слов "неназванного источника" в СМИ утверждалось что вертолёт сбит американским ПТРК "TOW"...но где там попадание противотанковой ракетой?! Очень подозрительно после хлопка у него оторвало РВ, при целёхонькой балке...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> чем-то попали по РВ?


А не могла повредить винт собственная пущенная ракета? На видео виден пуск; а спустя мгновение разрушается РВ.

----------


## Muller

> ....Очень подозрительно после хлопка у него оторвало РВ, при целёхонькой балке...


попадание из ЗГУ или ЗУ-23 в редуктор РВ?...

Характерно то, что следа от подлетающей ракеты перед вспышкой не видно.

----------


## Djoker

Набирает популярность версия о попадании ведущего под НАРы ведомого...

----------


## APKAH

Катастрофа Ми-35М из-за обрыва рулевого винта вследствии небольшого взрыва. А вот причина взрыва...Это не попадание ЗУР и уж тем более не ПТУРС - в ином случае разворотило бы всю хвостовую балку. Почему-то так совпало, что РВ "взорвался" одновременно с третьим залпом неуправляемых реактивных снарядов. Запуск пар снарядов из блоков НУРС - раз, два, три - а на третьем залпе из левого блока НУРС снаряд как будто в обратную сторону шарахнул...Причём видны искры от столкновения винта с "чем-то"...На первоначально выложенном видео хорошо виден этот момент (на Lente выложили уже "замыленный" сюжет). Кстати судя по возгласам игиловцев, первые секунды они сами не поняли что произошло...И ещё - борт второй пары судя по отсутствию неубираемого шасси не Ми-35М, а Ми-24(П)!

----------


## Polikarpoff

Что-то то же склоняюсь к нештатному срабатыванию НУРС. Очень похоже, что при последнем выстреле, что-то попало в редуктор.

----------


## Torero

Летчик-оператор Евгений Долгов, из Саратова, отец тоже военный летчик.. http://www.vzsar.ru/news/2016/07/10/...ii-dolgin.html

----------


## Muller

Кстати говоря, в пользу версии об аварийной ситуации на борту косвенно свидетельствует отсутствие обычных (и оперативно публикуемых) в таких случаях видеороликов с духом-стрелком/гранатометчиком/оператором ПЗРК или ПТУР. 
В данном же случае на самом деле есть ощущение, что произошедшее стало неожиданностью и для бабаев.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 ВКС России, Сирия:

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/sukhoi.supe...3856248709958/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

Ми-35М борт 34 красный

 :Frown:

----------


## OKA

"Утром 12 июля шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетевшие с аэродрома базирования на территории Российской Федерации, нанесли сосредоточенный удар осколочно-фугасными боеприпасами по объектам террористической группировки ИГ в районе восточнее Пальмиры, Эс-Сухне и Арак", — говорится в сообщении.

После выполнения задания все Ту-22М3 благополучно вернулись на свои аэродромы.

Российское военное ведомство подчеркивает, что авиаудар был нанесен по целям, выявленным в последние несколько дней и подтвержденным по нескольким каналам разведки.

"В результате удара уничтожен крупный полевой лагерь боевиков, три склада боеприпасов и вооружения, три танка, четыре боевые машины пехоты, восемь автомобилей, оборудованных крупнокалиберными пулеметами, а также большое количество живой силы противника", — уточнили в ведомстве.

В Минобороны добавили, что международная коалиция была заранее уведомлена о нанесении ударов российской авиацией.

Как заявил РИА Новости первый замглавы оборонного комитета Совета Федерации Франц Клинцевич, новыми ударами по объектам ИГ в Сирии российские военные послали "недвусмысленный сигнал тем, для кого он предназначался".

"Но удары были нанесены на основании объективной информации, все действия российских ВКС в Сирии носят плановый характер", — подчеркнул сенатор."

Шесть Ту-22М3, вылетевших из России, нанесли удар по позициям ИГ в Сирии | РИА Новости

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 


Всё-таки не Ми-25, а 35М? Камуфляж как у ВКС:

----------


## LansE293

Там на видике четко, что сбили МИ-35. Уже не обсуждается. А принадлежность спорная. МИ-35М активно идут на экспорт: Венесуэлла, Ирак, Пакистан. Часть нашей повоевавшей техники после ремонта могут запросто передавать сирийцам, по понятным причинам этот процесс не афишируется. Понравится сирийским летунам образец МИ-35, приобретут несколько штук.

----------


## APKAH

> А принадлежность спорная.


Зачем вы начинаете бессмысленный спор по очевидным вещам? Командир 393 АвБ АА выполнял боевой вылет на кореновском Ми-35М и не надо ничего выдумывать. Мало того что из-за одного чудика с соседнего форума в украинских СМИ уже раздувается версия на основе схемки-видео кадра о дружественном огне с ведомого Ми-24П.

Максимум что могли передать сирийцам - Ми-24П. Но пока ни одного Ми-24П с ОЗ ВВС Сирии даже я что-то не встречал. Да и не поставлялись они никогда в Сирию. Поставлялись 50 Ми-24Д (Ми-25) в 1979-1985 годах и всё, из которых в живых осталось меньше половины, а в лётном состоянии ещё меньше, которые работают и сегодня.

Зато исходя из ситуации с освещением катастрофы Ми-35М, у меня уже не остаётся сомнений чьи же Ми-24П были уничтожены в мае на авиабазе Тиас...Тем более что за неделю до уничтожения была выложена видеозапись скрытой камерой с авиабазы Тиас, на которой отчётливо видны стоящие на стоянках Ми-24П и Ми-28Н. Видеозапись мне найти уже не удалось, позатирали, например здесь...Ещё ранее публиковались спутниковые снимки с авиабазы Тиас.




> Генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков назвал информацию о нападении на используемую российскими ВКС сирийскую авиабазу "слухами".


Ещё ранее оправдывался что на авиабазе Шайрат нет ни Ми-24П, ни Ми-35М, ни Ми-28Н, запечатлённых на видео и спутниковых снимках.



> Не нужно быть глубоким военным экспертом, чтобы понимать, что с авиабазы Хмеймим, где базируется российская авиагруппа, до любой крайней точки территории Сирии требуется всего 30-40 минут полета любому российскому самолету. Поэтому никакой оперативной необходимости в развертывании дополнительных российских "авиабаз" на территории Сирии, как об этом надумано "диванными стратегами", не было и нет.

----------


## LansE293

Пишут о вещах гораздо более неприятных, чем гибель от дружественного огня (что практически нереально).



> Тогда почему российские официальные СМИ так странно врут? Признали гибель лётчиков. Готовы даже "признать", что вертолёт погиб от взрыва собственной ракеты (такая версия муссируется в кругах "патриотических экспертов"). Но врут, что это сирийский Ми-25.
> Объяснение может быть простое. На вертолёте стояла "новейшая, суперсовременная" и конечно "не имеющая аналогов в мире" система, рекламируемая под названием "Президент-С". И она повела себя так, как и должны предсказуемо вести себя новейшие российские нанотехнологии - она не сработала.


http://pulemjotov.livejournal.com/651791.html

----------


## ZHeN

и как бы помог президент-с от ТОУ ?

----------


## LansE293

Никак. Но и из ТОУ попасть по верушке, летяшей со скоростью 250-300 км/ч тоже ИМХО "никак".

----------


## ZHeN

по видео не скажешь, что там 250-300 ... и если курс догонный (как в данном случае), то ещё больше шансов

странно, что ANNA-NEWS форсят версию с танками, обстрелявшими вертолёты с господствующих высот

----------


## LansE293

> по видео не скажешь, что там 250-300 ... и если курс догонный (как в данном случае), то ещё больше шансов
> 
> странно, что ANNA-NEWS форсят версию с танками, обстрелявшими вертолёты с господствующих высот


Как скорость определил по видео? Судя по рассказам вертолетчиков на боевом 220-250. Откуда вывод, что пуск был в ЗПС?

----------


## OKA

"Сирия, авиабаза Кувейрис - год спустя.




В прошлом году мы были первыми журналистами, которые проехали в разблокированную авиабазу Кувейрис, на восток от Алеппо...

Тогда накануне, в середине ноября, мы были под Пальмирой. Сирийские войска рвались к легендарному городу.

Тогда, в ноябре, прошло всего два месяца после уничтожения боевиками Триумфальной арки в Пальмире, которую каждый наш человек помнит по обложке учебника истории древнего мира за 5 класс. Всего три месяца, как боевики взорвали храм Бела, построенный в 32 году нашей эры, храм Баалшамина, построенный в 131 году нашей эры. Войска рвались в Пальмиру, чтобы остановить разрушение древнейшего города.

На фоне той операции как-то совсем незаметно шла другая, не менее важная для Сирии. Тогда, в обход трассы на Ракку, мимо южной ТЭЦ под Алеппо войска пробивали узкий коридор к авиабазе Кувейрис, которая была блокирована с 2013 года. Вот наш реп той поры с небезынтересным видео: Линия фронта, Сирия: репортаж с разблокированной авиабазы Кувейрис

По прямой от Алеппо до Кувейриса около 30 километров, база находится в 10 километрах от трассы Алеппо-Ракка и еще столько же от южной ТЭЦ.

Боевики в Сирии тяготеют к объектам инфраструктуры. В современном мире они порой гораздо важнее доминирующих высот. В частности, боевики очень любят занимать электростанции. Помимо них они любят захватывать участки по которым идут линии электро-передач. Тогда государство вынужденно договариваться с боевиками, чтобы те допускали специалистов, просто не разрушали кабеля, а население получало электроэнергию. Часто просто боевики захватывают электростанции.

Например, резня в деревне Зара, где боевики убили сотню человек, десятки женщин угнали в рабство, была устроена после того как боевики пытались захватить к электростанцию Ал-Зара. В случае с Кувейрисом была схожая, будто под копирку срисованная стратегия – в 2013 году боевики заняли Южную ТЭЦ, попутно перерезав дорогу на Ракку.

Алеппо – один из сельскохозяйственных центров Сирии. Здесь выращиваются злаковые культуры, фруктовые деревья, маслины, фисташки, орехи. В середине нулевых Сирии столкнулась с засухой, водохранилища на территории сирийского Курдистана начали мелеть. Грунтовые воды опустились.

Тогда сирийское правительство проложило более двухсот километров каналов от Ефрата и подвело воду к Алеппо, для жителей города и окрестностей, но главным образом, чтобы у крестьян не выгорал урожай и от засухи не пропадали садовые деревья и виноградники.

Когда боевики захватили большую часть провинции Алеппо и всю провинцию Ракка, они пересыпали в нескольких местах этот оросительный канал, взорвали трубопроводы. Надо отметить, что в самом Алеппо боевики так же уничтожили очистные сооружения.

После разблокирования авиабазы Кувейрис фронт боевиков посыпался и местами они откатились на несколько десятков километров. Если учесть масштабы Сирии и то, что речь идёт о плотной агломерации, это много. Мы едем по трассе на Ракуу. Как и все значимые дороги в Сирии, трасса двухсторонняя, с грунтовой полосой разделения, даже после пяти лет войны с идеальным асфальтом. Когда мы были в прошлом ноябре, здесь еще сидели боевики. Периодически видим их надписи на заборах.

Вообще, очень характерный стиль варварства – уничтожить древнюю Пальмиру и баллончиками разрисовать стены. На заре христианской цивилизации, когда ислама не было и в помине, древние цивилизации строили храмы своим богам, которые пережили создателей и, уверен, переживут нашу цивилизацию. Современные варвары вместо установки памятников рисуют на стенах краской, которую смоют ливни осенью. Проезжаем мимо уничтоженной Южной ТЭЦ.

Здесь тоже сидели боевики в ноябре. Это место мы объезжали полукругом на удалении километров пять, дорога была спрятана в выгоревших от засухи зарослях кукурузы. Едем по мосту через обезвоженный канал. Прямо рядом с мостом видно как боевики пересыпали артерию. Когда канал копали, землю складировали рядом, спланировав геометрическую форму ромба для красоты. Поэтому боевикам даже копать не пришлось – подогнали бульдозер и столкнули обратно в воду.

Наконец, появляются знакомые места. Та самая высота, с которой работала самоходная артиллерия. Теперь понятно, что тогда с трех сторон сидели боевики. Помню, как самоходка меняла направление стрельбы. Сейчас стало ясно, что сначала она била в сторону ТЭЦ и дороги на Ракку, потом развернулась и била в сторону пшеничного элеватора, тоже захваченного боевиками на тот момент. Выходим из машины, фотографируемся у указателя «Кувейрис».

Наш проводник показывает на шарики, валяющиеся под ногами, говорит, что под мостом рядом с нами была мастерская по сборке фугасов для смертников. Эти шарики вылетели оттуда после взрыва. Беру в их в руки. Тяжелые, неправильной круглой формы, шершавые. Едем к базе.

Армия пробивалась к Кувейрису через деревни, которые боевики ИГИЛ защищали отчаянно и до конца, поэтому деревни стерты с лица земли. Наш проводник показывает на трехэтажной здание, возвышающееся над остальными, говорит, это было здание спецслужбы и тюрьма. Когда базу разблокировали и мы приехали, это здание было в руках боевиков. Получается, дорога к базе шла буквально в двух сотнях метров от них. А по дороге шли скорые, подвозили продовольствие и снабжение.

Подъезжаем к аэродрому. Тогда мы въезжали через служебные ворота, потому что основные были слишком близко от передовой – боевики еще обстреливали из стрелкового оружия и миномётов. Сейчас въезжаем через центральный вход. Красивый, с памятником Л-29 на въезде, с пальмами. Памятник тоже выдержал осаду и пострадал – теперь на нём много отметин от попаданий. Нас встречают старые знакомые – командир базы и его подчинённые. Тогда в суете только что деблокированной базы мы были первые журналисты.

Помню, как мы увидели этих людей – ещё вчера они были в полной блокаде, под постоянными атаками террористов, смертников, для которых было дело чести взять Кувейрис или хотя бы умереть, захватив с собой врага. Тогда мне показалось, что руководство аэродрома не до конца осознало, что этот ужас закончился, что можно вывести раненых, что раненые больше не будут умирать от банальной нехватки донорской крови и антибиотиков. Несмотря на суету и нервозность того момента, нас напоили чаем и усадили на диваны. Мы сказали тост, подняв стаканы с чаем. От неожиданности офицеры и генералы заулыбались, навали пожимать руки, передавать благодарности нашей стране за помощь.

Нас оставляют ночевать в общежитии для курсантов. На первом этаже висят карточки погибших с того курса, который жил в этой казарме. Под сотню погибших. На утро едем на осмотр базы. В прошлый раз мы не смогли подойти к полосе – слишком плотно крыли из миномётов. Теперь полоса расчищена, подремонтирована. Выставлены временные световые огни, они работают. Материальная часть аэродрома практически уничтожена. Вдоль полосы лежат трупы тренировочных самолётов Колибри, транспортных самолётов Ми-17, истребителей Миг-21, тренировочных самолётов Л-39. Авиация слишком тонкий механизм, чтобы пережить молот трёхлетней осады с постоянными артобстрелами.

Во время осады по границам аэродром были откопаны окопы в полный профиль, все укрепления проложены мешками с песком. Провизию и боеприпасы сюда доставляли только ночью. Сюда постоянно рвались боевики. Забор во многих местах проломлен, видны остатки бронетехники – это боевики снаряжали БМП взрывчаткой и смертники атаковали позиции. В одном месте, в торце полосы, такой же пролом в заборе, а за ним уничтоженные взрывом строения. В нескольких сотнях метров от них машины связи и управления, их невидимая сила взрыва скрутила и порвала.

В этих домах погибли курсанты и один сирийский генерал, руководивший обороной. Эту сторону аэродрома боевики атаковали с собой яростью, даже смогли несколько раз ненадолго войти на территорию, но каждый раз их выкидывали контратакой. С этой же стороны боевики вели подкопы под позиции армии, чтобы потом завести взрывчатку и воспользовавшись замешательством пойти в атаку. Средневековье.

С другого торца аэродрома капониры под самолёты и ремонтные мастерские. По ним лупили из танков, но выполненные по советским нормам капониры выдержали. За капонирами отсыпка бруствера. Её сделали уже после начала осады. Со стороны боевиков в неё уткнулся танк Т-72. Это боевики в августе 2015 устроили мощный и решительный штурм. Тогда в атаку пошло несколько танков, БМП, много солдат. Один танк и около десятка боевиков осталось лежать здесь. Почти год прошёл с тех пор, от боевиков остались истлевшие на солнце кости и выцветшая одежда, на головах бороды.

До июня 2015 базу снабжали вертолёты. Под конец они не могил уже садиться на аэродром и скидывали продовольствие, медикаменты и амуницию на парашютах. Потом вертолёты начали сбивать и тонкая нитка снабжения прервалась. С июня по ноябрь, до момента разблокирования, аэродром жил только на запасах.

Роман Сапоньков"

Сирия, авиабаза Кувейрис - год спустя | Журналистская Правда

По наводке Buryat

----------


## melman31



----------


## LansE293

Террористы «Исламского Государства» (организации, запрещенной на территории РФ) заявляют, что ими был сбит истребитель МиГ-23 (по другим сведениям это был МИГ-21 и упал по неизвестной причине, возможно неисправность) ВВС САР в небе над провинцией Дейр-эз-Зор, расположенной на востоке Сирии.
Близкое к ИГ новостное агентство «Аль-Амак» сообщило, что самолет был сбит в районе Джабаль Тарда. Сообщается также, что управлявший машиной летчик, предположительно, Махмуд Джабр, погиб при крушении.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-сар-в-п/
Video by Aamaq showing wreckage of MiG-23 SAA jet downed by ISIS south Deir Ezzor. Pilot killed. Syria - ISIS - ISIL map, map of war in Syria, Iraq, Libya - Daesh map - isis.liveuamap.com


В Восточной Гуте сбит сирийский вертолет МИ-25.
IS have published the footage showing the wreckage of a Government helicopter downed today in Baitaryeih, Eastern Ghouta, Damascus. - ISIS - ISIL map, map of war in Syria, Iraq, Libya - Daesh map - isis.liveuamap.com

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall16899102_5155

----------


## ZHeN

> https://vk.com/wall16899102_5155


а что с шасси ?

----------


## алтын

> 21 июля в 5.00 мск шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22м3 нанесли очередной сосредоточенный удар по вновь выявленным разведкой объектам ИГИЛ восточнее ПАЛЬМИРЫ, а также в районах городов ЭС-СУХНЕ, АРАК, ЭТ-ТЭЙБЕ в провинции Хомс.
> Целями для поражения стали командные пункты, скопления живой силы и техники боевиков.
> Для повышения оперативности вскрытия объектов террористических организаций и точности определения их координат было усилено ведение разведки в этом районе, в том числе космической. Это позволило обнаружить новые цели боевиков и осуществить их поражение в реальном масштабе времени.
> По данным объективного контроля в результате удара уничтожены два пункта управления террористических формирований, живая сила и военная техника ИГИЛ в укрытии.
> Истребительное прикрытие дальних бомбардировщиков осуществлялось самолетами Су-35 с авиабазы «Хмеймим».
> Для обеспечения безопасности действий авиации о времени нанесения ударов и коридорах пролета самолетов заблаговременно были уведомлены представители международной коалиции.
> После выполнения боевого задания все самолеты совершили посадку на аэродромах вылета.

----------


## LansE293

L-39ZO бн 2099 AB T4 сбит из ЗА 20.07.16 в провинции Хама, пилоты полковник Салман Сулейман лейтенант Эйд Гадир погибли.

http://luftwaffeas.blogspot.ru/searc...max-results=16

----------


## OKA

"Похоже, Человек меняет кожу был прав. Стали появляться подробности авиаударов, которые в июне нанесли ВКС России по  населенному пункту Ат-Танф на юге Сирии. Оказывается, под бомбежку чуть не попал британский спецназ ( может и попал..., британцы отказываются комментировать). Полевой лагерь, по которому был нанесен авиаудар, активно использовался американским и британским силами специального назначения. The Wall Street Journal сегодня опубликовала статью Адама Энтуса и Гордона Луболда Russian Strikes on Remote Syria Garrison Alarm U.S. (полностью можно прочитать по ссылке). Вольный перевод некоторых моментов:

По словам информированных источников в Пентагоне,16 июня, группа примерно из 20 британских спецназовцев покинула лагерь подготовки умеренной сирийской оппозиции за менее чем 24 часа  до того, как  разведка США  отследила российский самолет ,который летел к гарнизону повстанцев, который расположен около иорданской границы.Самолет нанес ракетно-бомбовый удар по лагерю оппозиции в населенном пункте Ат-Танф
После этого первого русского удара, офицеры штаба передового базирования Центрального командования вооруженных сил США на авиабазе "Аль-Удэйд" в Катаре сообщили координаты лагеря умеренной оппозиции в штаб российской группировки в Сирии на авиабазе Хмеймим. По экстренной связи американцы призвали прекратить бомбовые удары. Американские офицеры говорили русским, что гарнизон  является частью  кампании США против Исламского Государства и не должен быть атакованным.

Примерно через 90 минут после оповещения по экстренному каналу  американская авиация, кружившая поблизости, наблюдала за тем как русские самолеты начали  вторую волну ударов по гарнизону.
Американские пилоты пробовали выйти на связь с русскими летчиками, пользуясь частотами для непредвиденных случаев, которые были согласованы между правительствами США и России.
Русские летчики не ответили.
Как сообщили американцы, при авиаударе были убиты четверо бойцов сирийской оппозиции.
Пентагон потребовал объяснений по поводу случившегося

Русское военное командование сообщило своим американским коллегам о том, что авиаудар был нанесен намеренно и   русские пилоты думали, что лагерь является базой террористов ДАЕШ.
Американцы отвергли эти объяснения, аргументируя тем,что русские летчики прекрасно могли видеть сверху уникальный способ идентификации "свой-чужой" - на полевые укрепления из песка, которыми был окружен лагерь, были нанесены надписи, характерные для полевых военных лагерей США и Великобритании в этом регионе.
Русские позже сообщили американцам о том, что штаб российской группировки в Сирии на авиабазе Хмеймим не имел возможности отозвать удары, потому что офицеры штаба передового базирования Центрального командования вооруженных сил США на авиабазе "Аль-Удэйд" в Катаре не обеспечили Москву точными координатами этого лагеря."

ВКС России в июне чуть не разбомбили британский спецназ в Сирии: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Авиация играет в сирийской войне едва ли не решающую роль. Это единственное преимущество Дамаска перед ордами террористов. Уже много раз самолеты ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ меняли ход сражений. Как воюют летчики ВВС Сирии — в нашем репортаже..."

  




Источник : Как летчики Асада спасли знаменитый замок крестоносцев Крак де Шевалье в провинции Хомс



"Сирия, 22 июля. В пригороде Дамаска Военно-воздушные силы Сирии нанесли удары по нескольким районам в пригороде Дамаска, где были сосредоточены террористические силы различных экстремистских группировок. Последние сводки по Сирии сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Дамаск: По районами Дума, Хараста и Мисраба, которые располагаются в пригороде Дамаска, ВВС Сирии произвели череду авиаударов с целью - уничтожить террористов. Между тем напряжение между боевиками "Фронта аль-Нусра" и "Файлак аль-Рахман" в районе Замалька значительно возросло. Дело дошло до перестрелок между двумя группировками.

Идлиб: В районе Кафрая и Фуаа сообщается о несколько погибших и раненых в результате минометного обстрела. Также в пригороде Идлиба сирийская армия сумела перехватить грузовик с боеприпасами и оружием, который был отправлен к боевикам в районе Джабаль аль-Завия.

Дейр Аззор: ВВС Сирии успешно ликвидировали несколько террористов "Исламского государства" (арабское название ДАИШ, запрещена на территории РФ - прим.) и их автомобили в разных районах пригорода Дейр Аззор.

Хомс: Еще несколько боевиков были уничтожены ракетными ударами сирийской армии недалеко от города Тальбиса в пригороде Хомс..."

Источник: Сирия, сводка 23.00 22 июля: ВВС Сирии ударили по ИГ*в Дамаске, САА лишила их оружия в Идлибе

----------


## Djoker

Пара Су-24М без крыльев в Латакии


https://twitter.com/AlRFORCEFREAK/st...55479521345538

----------


## Muller

> 


кстати, похоже, что в этот раз нагрузка была не по 12 ОФАБ-250-270 на борт, а по 10 пятисоток (падающие боеприпасы явно крупнее чем 250-кг), судя по видео - см. на 0:14

----------


## Muller

> Пара Су-24М без крыльев в Латакии
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlRFORCEFREAK/st...55479521345538


немудрено, учитывая интенсивность их эксплуатации.
Интересно, их возвращать в полетопригодное состояние будут?

----------


## L39aero

Сняты конуса,крылья,стабилизатор  ы и кили,давайте угадаем?наверное на ремонт!

----------


## Djoker

> наверное на ремонт!


Почему сами не полетели, как раньше?

----------


## L39aero

Устали раньше времени,ничего страшного;-)

----------


## LansE293

Syria 24 Media
Су-24М2 сирийских ВВС нанесли 30 авиаударов по целям в западных пригородах Алеппо. Среди целей были базы хранения, центры управления, полевые госпитали, боевая техника и средства передвижения. Территории, где был нанесен удар, находились под контролем поддерживаемыми США группировке "Хазм" (Hazm); эта группировка была частью программы "обучения и обеспечения" (train and equip), но затем вместе с переданным им вооружением (включая и ситемы TOW) присоединилась к группировке "Аль-Нусра". Согласно данным разведки все цели были полностью уничтожены. Все авиаудары были нанесены за менее чем 60 мин.используя тактику "быстрого подавления" (rapid dominance), также известную как "шокировать и ужаснуть" (also known as Shock and awe). Все цели были уничтожены корректируемыми боеприпасами (all targets were taken out using guided ammunition???)

Судя по всему акция не единичная: 
тоже авиаудары возмездия ВВС Сирии, но по Восточной Гуте. Тактика названа ‘non-stop’...

ВКС РФ тоже поработали, но на северным пригородам Аллепо. 
Прошедшая ночь для боевиков террористической группировки “Джабхат ан-Нусра” и её союзников в северных предместьях Алеппо выдалась бессонной, благодаря беспрестанным авиаударам ВКС РФ по Анаданской равнине и окрестным населённым пунктам.
Военный источник сообщил агентству Al-Masdar News, что к полуночи российская авиация нанесла свыше 25 авиаударов по контролируемому боевиками посёлку Атариб, после того как там был перехвачен конвой “Нусры”, вёзший подкрепления на участок фронта к северо-западу от Алеппо.
Кроме того, российские боевые самолёты атаковали также деревни Абейн-Бабис, Кафр-Хамра, Хрейтан и Хайян.

----------


## ZHeN

у Сирии же Су-24МК ГефесТ ?

----------


## GThomson

> у Сирии же Су-24МК ГефесТ ?


нет, только в Алжире.

----------


## LansE293

Вполне вероятно был установлен в конце 2015г в результате модернизации.
В период с 1988 по 1992 год Су-24МК поставлялись на экспорт в Алжир, Ливию, Иран, Ирак и Сирию. Сирия купила 20 машин.
Операция российских воздушно-космических сил в Сирии, начавшаяся официально 30 сентября 2015 года, позволила дать сирийским ВВС отдых — почти все современные машины были выведены на ремонт и модернизацию. По имеющейся информации, сирийские Су-24МК получили новый прицельно-навигационный комплекс СВП-24 и другое оборудование, что расширило номенклатуру используемых боеприпасов и позволило резко поднять точность бомбометания неуправляемыми авиабомбами. Это резко повысило эффективность их действий — теперь в каждом вылете сирийские Су-24 благодаря новому оборудованию и прошедшим переподготовку летчикам могли поражать несколько целей, как и модернизированные российские бомбардировщики того же типа. Насколько можно судить, в настоящее время именно группировка Су-24 составляет боевое ядро сирийских ВВС, и самолеты этого типа совершают до 30 вылетов в сутки. 
https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/02/28/syriansky/

----------


## F74

> Вполне вероятно был установлен в конце 2015г в результате модернизации.
> В период с 1988 по 1992 год Су-24МК поставлялись на экспорт в Алжир, Ливию, Иран, Ирак и Сирию. Сирия купила 20 машин.
> Операция российских воздушно-космических сил в Сирии, начавшаяся официально 30 сентября 2015 года, позволила дать сирийским ВВС отдых — почти все современные машины были выведены на ремонт и модернизацию. По имеющейся информации, сирийские Су-24МК получили новый прицельно-навигационный комплекс СВП-24 и другое оборудование, что расширило номенклатуру используемых боеприпасов и позволило резко поднять точность бомбометания неуправляемыми авиабомбами. Это резко повысило эффективность их действий — теперь в каждом вылете сирийские Су-24 благодаря новому оборудованию и прошедшим переподготовку летчикам могли поражать несколько целей, как и модернизированные российские бомбардировщики того же типа. Насколько можно судить, в настоящее время именно группировка Су-24 составляет боевое ядро сирийских ВВС, и самолеты этого типа совершают до 30 вылетов в сутки. 
> https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/02/28/syriansky/


У сирийцев аналог Су-24М2 "Гусар", по крайней мере, часть из наличных дорабатывалась. СВП-24 на них не ставились.

----------


## OKA

"ЭЛЬ-КУВЕЙТ, 25 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Вавилин/. Самолет ВВС США потерпел катастрофу в понедельник на западе Ирака в провинции Анбар.

Об этом сообщила организация SITE, которая ведет мониторинг активности исламистов в интернете.

По ее данным, боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) сбили летательный аппарат близ авиабазы Айн аль-Асад в 160 км от Багдада, экипаж погиб. О типе самолета и количестве людей на борту не сообщается.

База Айн аль-Асад с 2003 по 2011 год была одним из опорных пунктов американского контингента в Ираке."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - SITE: боевики сбили самолет ВВС США на западе Ирака

----------


## LansE293

> У сирийцев аналог Су-24М2 "Гусар", по крайней мере, часть из наличных дорабатывалась. СВП-24 на них не ставились.


Сирийцы написали открыто о поставках СУ-24М2:
2 получили, 8 на подходе. Пишут о "заключенном с РФ соглашении".
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...

----------


## LansE293

> "ЭЛЬ-КУВЕЙТ, 25 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Вавилин/. Самолет ВВС США потерпел катастрофу в понедельник на западе Ирака в провинции Анбар.
> 
> Об этом сообщила организация SITE, которая ведет мониторинг активности исламистов в интернете.
> 
> По ее данным, боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) сбили летательный аппарат близ авиабазы Айн аль-Асад в 160 км от Багдада, экипаж погиб. О типе самолета и количестве людей на борту не сообщается.
> 
> База Айн аль-Асад с 2003 по 2011 год была одним из опорных пунктов американского контингента в Ираке."
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ...


Так США говорят, что ЛА вернулись на базу, а бармалеи видео до сих пор не представили. А выложенное ими в инет "подтверждение" как-то неубедительно выглядит.

Подробнее: https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...

----------


## LansE293

> *Пара Су-24М без крыльев в Латакии*





> *Су-24М2 сирийских ВВС нанесли 30 авиаударов по целям в западных пригородах Алеппо. Все цели были уничтожены корректируемыми боеприпасами.*


Как сообщает портал "Военный информатор", вооруженные силы Сирийской Арабской Республики получили новые фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М2, которые были переданы российской стороной для укрепление ударных возможностей сирийских ВВС. Об этом информирует собственный корреспондент портала «Военный информатор».
*Модернизированные фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М2 были переданы из наличия Воздушно-Космических Сил Российской Федерации* в рамках оказания военно-технического содействия Сирийской Армии в борьбе с террористической группировкой «Исламское Государство».
По неподтвержденной информации, *Сирия уже получила два фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24М2* и в дальнейшем будет передано дополнительно еще 8 боевых машин из состава ВКС Российской Федерации.
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2036048.html

Выделенный текст показывает события, которые с большой долей вероятности связаны напрямую между собой.

----------


## ZHeN

> Выделенный текст показывает события, которые с большой долей вероятности связаны напрямую между собой.


откуда высокая доля вероятности-то ?
во-первых, что, российским Су-24М из состава группировки не требуется ремонт ? их вполне могли разобрать для последующей отправки для ремонта на родину
во-вторых, с чего вы взяли, что поставки военной помощи из России вооружённым силам САР идут через Хмеймим ? мне всегда казалось, через Тартус
в-третьих, в Хурбе/Липецке убавилось Су-24М2 ?

имхо, едва ли эти события связаны
никто и нигде ещё не уточнял достоверно, поставленные САР Су-24МК2 - из состава ВКС или модернизированные, отремонтированные
к тому же, F74 выше говорит, что совсем недавно Су-24МК САР отправлялись в Ржев на ремонт/модернизацию до уровня "Гусар" - как раз сходится с версией, что машины НЕ из состава ВКС и что Хмеймим тут вообще не причём

----------


## L39aero

Добавлю,даже из наличия они бы прошли ремонт по КоВр и перекраску,причем перекраску обязательно!

----------


## LansE293

> откуда высокая доля вероятности-то ?
> во-первых, что, российским Су-24М из состава группировки не требуется ремонт ? их вполне могли разобрать для последующей отправки для ремонта на родину
> во-вторых, с чего вы взяли, что поставки военной помощи из России вооружённым силам САР идут через Хмеймим ? мне всегда казалось, через Тартус
> в-третьих, в Хурбе/Липецке убавилось Су-24М2 ?
> имхо, едва ли эти события связаны
> никто и нигде ещё не уточнял достоверно, поставленные САР Су-24МК2 - из состава ВКС или модернизированные, отремонтированные
> к тому же, F74 выше говорит, что совсем недавно Су-24МК САР отправлялись в Ржев на ремонт/модернизацию до уровня "Гусар" - как раз сходится с версией, что машины НЕ из состава ВКС и что Хмеймим тут вообще не причём





> Получатели последних четырех машин (СУ-34) программы 2015 года пока не определены. В 2014 году предполагалось, что следующим полком на этих самолетах станет 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2.


https://lenta.ru/news/2015/12/23/su34/
Те 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2,  не перевооружают на СУ-34?
Теоретически могла быть и поставка СУ-24М2 из состава ВКС, как об этом пишет bmpd, и модернизация сирийского парка СУ-24МК (во Ржеве или в НАПО, есть разная информация).

----------


## lindr

> https://lenta.ru/news/2015/12/23/su34/
> Те 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2,  не перевооружают на СУ-34?
> Теоретически могла быть и поставка СУ-24М2 из состава ВКС, как об этом пишет bmpd, и модернизация сирийского парка СУ-24МК (во Ржеве или в НАПО, есть разная информация).


Сирийские МК модернизируют во Ржеве и уже не первый год, еще до войны начали... Ставят экпортную версию "Орион-А2

----------


## ZHeN

> https://lenta.ru/news/2015/12/23/su34/
> Те 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2,  не перевооружают на СУ-34?


и что ? разве это означает, что Су-24М2 пора списывать/безвозмездно отдавать в качестве военной помощи ? уверен, что конкретно в Хурбе Су-34 и Су-24М2 ещё долго бок о бок прослужат

----------


## Fencer

> уверен, что конкретно в Хурбе Су-34 и Су-24М2 ещё долго бок о бок прослужат


До того момента,когда 277-й бап полностью перевооружат на Су-34-е...

----------


## Fencer

> Те 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2


Не только Су-24М2,но и Су-24М также - летают как и Су-24М2,так и Су-24М...

----------


## ZHeN

> До того момента,когда 277-й бап полностью перевооружат на Су-34-е...


я уверен, что дольше



> Не только Су-24М2,но и Су-24М также - летают как и Су-24М2,так и Су-24М...


ну вот Су-24М заменят на Су-34, а Су-24М2 останутся служить вместе 34ками

----------


## Fencer

> https://lenta.ru/news/2015/12/23/su34/
> Те 277-й бомбардировочный авиаполк в Хурбе (Хабаровский край), оснащенный в настоящее время бомбардировщиками Су-24М2,  не перевооружают на СУ-34?


"А во втором полугодии в авиачасть ВВО в Хабаровском крае должна поступить вторая партия Су-34." ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Экипажи бомбардировочной авиации ВВО в июле начнут летать на новых Су-34

----------


## Fencer

> ну вот Су-24М заменят на Су-34, а Су-24М2 останутся служить вместе 34ками


Конечно будут летать - ведь новые Су-34 будут поступать партиями по мере выпуска на НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова...

----------


## ZHeN

> Конечно будут летать - ведь новые Су-34 будут поступать партиями по мере выпуска на НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова...


я думаю, что когда все планируемые Су-34 поступят в часть, Су-24М2 все равно останутся

----------


## Fencer

> я думаю, что когда все планируемые Су-34 поступят в часть, Су-24М2 все равно останутся


Тогда получается одна часть летного состава будет летать только на Су-34,а другая часть летного состава будет летать только на Су-24М2 и также одна часть технического состава будет обслуживать только Су-34,а другая часть технического состава будет обслуживать только Су-24М2...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

> я думаю, что когда все планируемые Су-34 поступят в часть, Су-24М2 все равно останутся


Разве в Балтиморе и Морозовске Су-24 остались в "боевом" составе?

----------


## ZHeN

> Разве в Балтиморе и Морозовске Су-24 остались в "боевом" составе?


но там и не было Су-24М2, как в Хурбе

----------


## L39aero

Вы не правы,м2 скорее передадут морякам или на хранение поставят,в полках стараются избавиться от разнотипья!недожидаясь последних 34 мки у нас передали соседям!так и здесь,сказали же в 20 году 24М будут сняты с вооружения!а вот то что сейчас сразу отдали м2 глубоко сомневаюсь,там целая цепочка событий этому предшествует!посмотрите на дземги и угловку,сколько времени ушло на передачу техники в петрик,хотилово....

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 29 июля. /ТАСС/. Правительство РФ одобрило для ратификации соглашение с Сирией от 26 августа 2015 года о размещении авиационной группы ВС РФ на территории этой страны.
Соответствующее постановление кабмина опубликовано на официальном портале правовой информации.
"Одобрить и представить президенту РФ для внесения на ратификацию в Госдуму Соглашение между РФ и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных сил РФ на территории САР, подписанное в Дамаске 26 августа 2015 года", - говорится в документе.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Правительство одобрило соглашение о размещении в Сирии российской авиагруппы

----------


## Muller

Ми-8 с Хмеймима сбит боевиками "Джаиш-аль-Фатх" в провинции Идлиб.
Пятеро погибших :(

----------


## Pilot

странно, это настоящие права или какая-то карточка?





сам вертолет, точнее что осталось

----------


## Muller

права действительно странные.

А фото наших погибших предлагаю здесь все же не постить - из уважения к ним и опять же чтобы не играть на руку бабаям.

----------


## Avia M

Гн.* Pilot* вы случаем адресом не ошиблись? Без обид...

----------


## Pilot

боевики заявляют, что это командир

----------


## Pilot

нет, не ошибся, к сожалению. МО признало потерю вертолета и 5 человек.
 Скрывать фамилии погибших?

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 1 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - В Сирии в провинции Идлиб сбит российский вертолет Ми-8 с тремя членами экипажа и двумя офицерами, их судьба выясняется, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны России.

"1 августа в провинции Идлиб в результате обстрела с земли сбит возвращавшийся на авиабазу Хмеймим после доставки гуманитарной помощи в город Алеппо российский военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-8", - сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"На борту вертолета находились три члена экипажа и два офицера российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон в Сирии. Судьба российских военнослужащих выясняется по всем доступным каналам", - сказали в военном ведомстве РФ.

----------


## ZHeN

этот борт с президентом-с или без ?

----------


## Pilot

с президентом. Летчик из Клина :(

----------


## ZHeN

> с президентом. Летчик из Клина :(


этот ?

----------


## Muller

> этот ?


судя по форме пятен камуфляжа на балке, это не 222 борт.

----------


## Avia M

> нет, не ошибся, к сожалению. МО признало потерю вертолета и 5 человек.
>  Скрывать фамилии погибших?


Речь о фотографиях, и на мой взгляд излишнем (неуместном) муссировании данной трагической новости...

----------


## Pilot

> Речь о фотографиях, и на мой взгляд излишнем (неуместном) муссировании данной трагической новости...


никакого муссирования. Исключительно информация. По фото, согласен. Фото удалил. Бабуины выложили много фото и видео чего они там делают на месте :(((((

Врать как наше МО намного хуже. как раз этим она на руку черным действуют

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

этот

----------


## Pilot

хвостовая балка, видно, что БКО стоял

----------


## Nazar

212 желтый.

----------


## ZHeN

2:29
возможно, в кадре даже и сам экипаж

----------


## Djoker

> хвостовая балка, видно, что БКО стоял

----------


## Pilot

> 2:29
> возможно, в кадре даже и сам экипаж


вряд ли. съемки конца мая.

----------


## ZHeN

> вряд ли. съемки конца мая.


отчего же вряд ли ? ротация такая частая ?

----------


## APKAH

> Ми-8 с Хмеймима сбит боевиками "Джаиш-аль-Фатх" в провинции Идлиб.
> Пятеро погибших :(


Высота полёта вызывает вопросы...где сопровождение? Но почему погибших бросили...опять потом трупы пытаться обменивать на что-то будут?.. Ссудя по видео, создалось такое впечатление (кровь) что добивали уже на земле...над трупами издевались, украинский интернет пестрит хвалебными фотографиями  :Frown:  На Хмеймиме в это время что, свет отключили?  :Frown: 




> «Те, кто был в вертолете, насколько мы знаем из информации, которая поступила из министерства обороны, погибли. Погибли героически, потому что пытались увести машину с тем, чтобы минимизировать жертвы на земле», — сказал представитель Кремля.


Не знаю что имело ввиду пресс-служба МО, но на видео с места катастрофы - голая пустыня!  :Confused:  Пять человек сразу - это серьёзный удар... :Frown: 

Вопрос какая будет реакция..?  :Confused:

----------


## LansE293

> Высота полёта вызывает вопросы...где сопровождение? Но почему погибших бросили...опять потом трупы пытаться обменивать на что-то будут?.. Ссудя по видео, создалось такое впечатление (кровь) что добивали уже на земле...над трупами издевались, украинский интернет пестрит хвалебными фотографиями  На Хмеймиме в это время что, свет отключили? 
> Не знаю что имело ввиду пресс-служба МО, но на видео с места катастрофы - голая пустыня!  Пять человек сразу - это серьёзный удар...
> Вопрос какая будет реакция..?


По высоте полета: пишут, что вертолет летел на высоте не более 1.5 тыс м, тк думали, что маршрут зачищен. Напоролись на ДРГ бармалеев, мб просто пикап с ЗУ.
Не вернулись из*Алеппо: почему*был сбит российский вертолет в*Сирии :: Политика :: РБК
 Gerald_Malcolm на фото нашел несколько характерных отверстий, похоже пулемет 12.7 или мб нечто помощнее. Втулка НС пробита насквозь в 2 местах, а там железа много. Фото сделано с видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zikxITjS8tA
Реакция обычная: ВКС РФ приступили к нанесению авиаударов по району крушения вертолёта. Интенсивным бомбардировкам подверглись ряд окрестных деревень и участок шоссе Алеппо – Дамаск близ города Серакиб.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...oping-russian/

----------


## lithium

Да, горькая весть… 



> полета: пишут, что вертолет летел на высоте не более 1.5 тыс м, тк думали, что маршрут зачищен. Напоролись на ДРГ бармалеев, мб просто пикап с ЗУ.


Похоже на то. 
Сообщалось, что вертолет возил гуманитарную помощь. Значит, он мог регулярно летать  по данному маршруту. Если это так, то чурбаны могли обратить на это внимание и  утроить засаду. 
Логично предположить, что для верности засаду могли организовать с использованием ПЗРК и ЗУ-23-2. От  ЗУР БКО скорее всего защитил и вертолет был сбит из ЗУ-23-2.

----------


## lithium

> Высота полёта вызывает вопросы...где сопровождение?


Если везли гуманитарную помощь, значит, считали территорию дружественной. 
Но замечание по поводу отсутствия сопровождения остается актуальным. В такой обставноке лучше перестраховываться. 



> Ссудя по видео, создалось такое впечатление (кровь) что добивали уже на земле


Вот тут не ясно. 
Судя по оторвавшейся хвостовой балке удар о землю был очень сильным, значит, экипаж после удара или погиб или получил тяжелые травмы. 
Суда по фото с места падения один человек сгорел вместе с вертолетом, а на остальных сгорела одежа, значит, они попали под вспышку  пламени рядом с вертолетом, пытаясь выбраться из него. В связи с этим предполагаю, что причиной смерти   остальных членов экипажа стали травмы, полученные при падении машины и ожоги третьей степени, полученные из-за горения на теле одежды. 



> Вопрос какая будет реакция..?


К большому сожалению можно опять ждать вылета Ту-22М3 с тремя тоннами груза.

----------


## lithium

Якобы авиаудар по району падения Ми-8
https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...86472285065218

----------


## Pilot

Высота полета была 4200. интересно чем его сбили.

----------


## lithium

> Высота полета была 4200. интересно чем его сбили.


возникает мысль о вражеских истребителях

----------


## ZHeN

> Высота полета была 4200. интересно чем его сбили.


вот это новости

----------


## ZHeN

> возникает мысль о вражеских истребителях


или о свежеразвёрнутой системе ПВО Сирии

----------


## LansE293

> Высота полета была 4200. интересно чем его сбили.


Прошу прощения, насколько это достоверная информация? 
Уже была расплывчатая информация, что "российская авиация в этом районе летает на высоте около 4.5 км". 
Эхо Москвы :: Новости / Пятеро российских военнослужащих погибли в*Сирии
Но есть большая разница между "авиация в этом районе летает на высоте 4.5 км" и фактической высотой полета конкретного борта. Причин лететь ниже установленной высоты у этого МИ-8 мб масса.

А так у бармалеев есть ЗА, которая теоретически перекрывает высоту 4200 м (например ЗА 57 мм), хотя еще и попасть надо было.

----------


## ZHeN

Падение Ми-8. Версии.: shurigin
а тут 3700м пишут ...

вообще, теперь больше склоняюсь к мысли, что сработало СВУ

----------


## Pilot

к ЗА склоняются некоторые и  бармалеи тоже об этом говорят. Но на этой высоте попасть в вертолет тоже надо уметь!

----------


## LansE293

> к ЗА склоняются некоторые и  бармалеи тоже об этом говорят. Но на этой высоте попасть в вертолет тоже надо уметь!


Из ПЗРК тоже надо уметь достать на такой высоте, а если учесть еще наличие БКО, шансы практически нулевые. Между прочим еще не разобрались, из чего завалили МИ-25 с нашим экипажем (это который на самом деле МИ-35 был). Такое попадание по РВ из ЗА везение или... среди бармалеев появились отличные зенитчики. Боюсь, мы имеем уже второй случай.
Кстати по части неисправности - хотя бы один двигатель, редуктор и хвостовой вал работали до столкновения с землей. Это видно по обломкам - и несущий и рулевой винт рубили землю, повреждения лопастей налицо.

----------


## Pilot

Ми-35 завалили по трагической случайности. С Ми-8 не все понятно. Вроде был доклад об отказе. несущий будет вращаться на авторотации и такие посадки отрабатываются.

----------


## lithium

МО РФ само заявило, что вертолет летел над враждебным районом:



> вертолет был сбит с земли над районом, находящимся *под контролем вооруженных формирований террористической группировки «Джабхат ан-Нусра» и примкнувшим к ним отрядам так называемой «умеренной оппозиции».*


В связи с этим я присоединяюсь к вопросу коллеги APKAH'а об отсутствии прикрытия транспортного вертолета.

----------


## ZHeN

> Ми-35 завалили по трагической случайности.


дружеский огонь ? ведомый НАРами случайно попал ?




> С Ми-8 не все понятно. Вроде был доклад об отказе. несущий будет вращаться на авторотации и такие посадки отрабатываются.


теракт ? СВУ ?

----------


## Pilot

> дружеский огонь ? ведомый НАРами случайно попал ?


крупнокалиберным попадание в хвостовой редуктор




> теракт ? СВУ ?


вряд ли. Возможно просто технический отказ. все в задумчивости.

----------


## ZHeN

> вряд ли. Возможно просто технический отказ. все в задумчивости.


дык если технический отказ, то с 4200м они бы долго падали, ещё бы многое успели в эфир прокричать ... ну, или попрыгать, если парашюты имелись

----------


## LansE293

> Ми-35 завалили по трагической случайности. С Ми-8 не все понятно. Вроде был доклад об отказе. несущий будет вращаться на авторотации и такие посадки отрабатываются.


На авторотации такие повреждения лопастей, особенно РВ не получают. Впечатление, что винты молотили землю. Если отказ, то скорее системы управления. Читал про такой случай на МИ-8.

----------


## LansE293

> Боевики вооруженной оппозиции, сражающиеся с правительственными войсками в Алеппо, запускают в воздух сотни гелиевых шаров с автоматными пулями и различными металлическими деталями, надеясь тем самым предотвратить авиаудары. Неизвестно, кому в голове пришла эта идея, но одна из оппозиционных групп опубликовала фотографии мужчины, наполняющего газом (вероятно, гелием) шары. По словам джихадистов, идея заключается в том, что если такой шар засосет в двигатель самолета, прикрепленные к нему металлические изделия выведут летательный аппарат из строя.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ция-пыт/

----------


## APKAH

По поводу погибшего вертолёта 1-го августа...почти 30 лет назад, лето 1987-го - просмотрел афганские случаи похожих проишествий - есть о чём задуматься...в то время ситуации были отработаны...."витебска" не было тогда, но ребята как-то справлялись...



> 21 июня 1987 г. боевая потеря 2-х вертолетов Ми-8МТ 50-го осап (Кабул). Пара к-н Ю. Евдокимов - к-н Т. Мугтасимов совершала транспортный рейс на высокогорный пост. При пролете хребта Н=3800м огнем ЗГУ был подбит вертолет к-на Евдокимова, все сумели безопасно покинуть борт. Ведомый развернулся и пошел на подбор сбитого экипажа, но был сам поражен ракетой ПЗРК "Stinger", пришлось так же воспользоваться парашютами. Командир к-н Т.Мугтасимов, летчик-штурман ст.л-т В.Алексютин и борттехник ст.л-т В.Скачков приземлились на склон горы, сразу пришлось вступить в бой с душманами. Под натиском численно превосходящего противника летчики стали отходить к вершине горы, когда патроны были на исходе подошла пара вертолетов ПСО м-р И. Дорошенко - к-н А. Дворяткин. По одному из них так же выпустили ракету ПЗРК "Stinger", от которой тот, сманеврировав, уклонился и произвел подбор Мугтасимова и Скачкова....ст. л-т Алексютин героически погиб в бою с душманами, прикрывая отход своих товарищей...





> 30 августа 1987 г. потеря Ми-8МТЯ №94 50-го осап (Кабул). Этот полёт был для экипажа крайний. Их прилетела менять эскадрилья, и они возвращались на базу в Кабул из Шинданда с посадкой в Кандагаре. В р-не н.п. Кандагар, в час ночи (НПМУ), на высоте Н=4800м (Нист=2000м) вертолет был поражен ПЗРК в левый двигатель. Одновременно с выключением двигателя отказали обе гидросистемы, и вертолёт полностью обесточился. В кабине наступила темнота. Будучи неуправляемым, вертолет вошёл в крутую спираль и снижался с очень большой вертикальной скоростью. Экипаж в составе: командир экипажа - к-н Владимир Корешков, летчик-штурман - ст.л-т Игорь Горбов, бортовой техник - прапорщик Николай Батрак покинул вертолет и приземлился под парашютами. Командир экипажа покидал борт последним, ему удалось выбраться из кабины только на высоте порядка 300 метров от земли. При покидании он получил удар лопастью по плечу и ноге (перелом кости плеча и плюсневых костей ноги). В момент открытия парашюта командира произошёл взрыв вертолёта. Через час, по этому же маршруту, летел самолёт-ретранслятор. По аварийной радиостанции командир связался с ретранслятором, и было определено место нахождения экипажа. В момент использования аварийной радиостанции на её частоте очень чётко прослушивалась речь на английском языке. Спасатели с прикрытием вертолётов и со спецназом на борту прибыли к 8.00. В момент загрузки сбитого экипажа вертолеты прикрытия и спецназ вели заградительный огонь по горам: как оказалось, недалеко от падения вертолёта был мощный укрепрайон душманов. В результате спасательной операции все члены экипажа остались живы. В то время душманы начали использовать прицелы ночного видения. Вертолёт к-на В.Корешкова был первый, сбитый ночью на эшелоне. До этого момента подобные полеты считались безопасными с точки зрения поражения огнем противника, видимо поэтому комиссия из Москвы квалифицировала потерю как отказ авиатехники.

----------


## Pilot

Да, периодически складывается впечатление, что у нас опыт Афгана и двух чеченских забыли сразу после окончания. 
Кстати, явно не хватает Су-25 :(

----------


## Fencer

Российский стратегический разведчик сдал экзамен в Сирии - Известия

----------


## L39aero

У нас все время опыт предыдущих войн забывают как могут и заново со всеми "прелестями"войны вспоминают

----------


## lithium

> афганские случаи похожих проишествий - есть о чём задуматься


Действительно.
Тут выдвигалась версия, что подбитый (или сломавшийся?) Ми-8АМТШ спускался на авторотации. Если это так, то почему экипаж не выпрыгнул с парашутами?

----------


## Avia M

> Действительно.
> Тут выдвигалась версия, что подбитый (или сломавшийся?) Ми-8АМТШ спускался на авторотации. Если это так, то почему экипаж не выпрыгнул с парашутами?


Потому что парашют...

----------


## Pilot

> Действительно.
> Тут выдвигалась версия, что подбитый (или сломавшийся?) Ми-8АМТШ спускался на авторотации. Если это так, то почему экипаж не выпрыгнул с парашутами?


все зависит от повреждений. если вертолет раскрутило, то никакой авторотации и вылезти из него не получится

----------


## lithium

Ув.  Pilot, Вы конечно правы.
Но  здесь выдвингалась версия что  что РВ работал



> . Это видно по обломкам - и несущий и рулевой винт рубили землю, повреждения лопастей налицо.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Ув.  Pilot, Вы конечно правы.
> Но  здесь выдвингалась версия что  что РВ работал


Рулевой винт может работать, но его мощности может не хватать для парирования крутящего момента от НВ. Вполне вероятно при повреждении приводов РВ или системы управления.

----------


## insider2017

Обстановка в Сирии на 06.08.2016

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 8 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 нанесли удары по позициям запрещенной в РФ террористической группировки "Исламское государство" в Сирии, сообщает Минобороны РФ

"Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетевшие с территории Российской Федерации, нанесли сосредоточенный удар осколочно-фугасными боеприпасами по объектам террористической группировки "Исламское государство" в районах восточнее и северо-западнее Пальмиры, вблизи населенных пунктов Эс-Сухне и Арак",- сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ.

Там отметили, что в результате удара вблизи города Эс-Сухне уничтожен пункт управления и крупный полевой лагерь боевиков. "В районах Пальмиры и Арака уничтожены пункты управления и скопления террористов, подземный склад боеприпасов и вооружения, 3 боевых машины пехоты, 12 автомобилей повышенной проходимости с крупнокалиберными пулеметами, большое количество живой силы противника",- сообщили в российском военном ведомстве.

По данным управления, после успешного выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродром базирования.

Последний раз о применении дальней авиации Минобороны РФ сообщало 21 июля. Тогда шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесли очередной сосредоточенный удар по вновь выявленным разведкой объектам ИГИЛ восточнее Пальмиры, а также в районах еще нескольких городов провинции Хомс.

Ранее министерство обороны России сообщало об ударах по объектам ИГИЛ в Сирии российскими дальними бомбардировщиками Ту-22М3 12 и 14 июля.

Ту-22М3 - дальний сверхзвуковой ракетоносец-бомбардировщик. Предназначен для поражения морских и наземных целей на удалении до 2200 км от аэродромов базирования управляемыми ракетами и авиационными бомбами. Самолеты Ту-22М3 участвовали в боевых действиях в Афганистане и ограниченно - в контртеррористической операции на Северном Кавказе и в операции по принуждению Грузии к миру.

Российская военная операция в Сирии началась 30 сентября 2015 года. Российская боевая авиация поддерживает наземные операции сирийской армии. Российские самолеты и вертолеты базируются на аэродроме "Хмеймим" в сирийской провинции Латакия. По данным СМИ, российские вертолеты также размещены на авиабазах "Аль-Шайрат" (близ города Хомс) и "Аль-Тайас" (близ Пальмиры).

По данным СМИ, в Сирии после сокращения осталось 24 российских ударных самолета и не менее десятка ударных вертолетов.

В марте командование группировки РФ в Сирии официально заявило, что на территории Сирии действуют российские силы специальных операций.

В июле министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу сообщил, что сирийские войска освободили от боевиков почти 600 населенных пунктов при активной поддержке авиации и артиллерии российской группировки.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## petio

В первых секундах видна потготовка БЕТАБ-500 а потом один из самолетов бросает 10 бомб более крупных чем ОФАБ-250-270 на предыдущих кадрах -очевидно калибром 500 килограм.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 9 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты и вертолеты авиабригады особого назначения ВКС РФ, базирующейся на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии, с 5 августа резко увеличили число вылетов, сообщают во вторник "Известия" со ссылкой на информированный источник в российском военном ведомстве.
       По данным источника газеты, за последние три дня российская авиация выполняла не менее 70 боевых вылетов в сутки, причем подавляющее количество летных задач пришлось на удары по наземным целям.
       Газета отмечает, что до недавнего времени в самые пиковые дни операции в небе Сирии, пришедшиеся на январь-март нынешнего года, количество боевых вылетов редко превышало 60.
       По словам собеседника "Известий", резко возросшая активность как базирующейся в Сирии авиационной бригады особого назначения, так и наносящих удары с территории России бомбардировщиков дальней авиации связана со сложившейся в арабской республике оперативной обстановкой.
       Российская военная операция в Сирии началась 30 сентября 2015 года. Российская боевая авиация поддерживает наземные действия сирийской армии. Российские самолеты базируются на аэродроме Хмеймим в сирийской провинции Латакия."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=421895

----------


## lithium

> В первых секундах видна потготовка БЕТАБ-500


Это ФАБ-250-М62

----------


## petio

я видел снимки обоих бомб в нете -на Бетаб имеются в хвосте крепления боевои части как болт а на 250 м-62 их нет

----------


## lithium

Ув. petio, Вы правы. Маркировку не видно и я ориентировался на силуэт и диаметр, а про характерное крепление хвоста БетАБ-500 забыл.

----------


## Avia M

Бывший глава ЦРУ Майкл Морелл предложил действенный способ урегулировать конфликт в Сирии. Как заявил экс-директор Центрального разведывательного управления в эфире телеканала CBS News, США  следует «тайно убивать россиян и иранцев».
«Русских в Сирии нужно убивать» - экс-глава ЦРУ - Телеканал «Звезда»

P.S. Лучше бы в зеркало посмотрелся...

----------


## OKA

> Бывший глава ЦРУ Майкл Морелл предложил действенный способ урегулировать конфликт в Сирии. Как заявил экс-директор Центрального разведывательного управления в эфире телеканала CBS News, США  следует «тайно убивать россиян и иранцев».
> «Русских в Сирии нужно убивать» - экс-глава ЦРУ - Телеканал «Звезда»
> 
> P.S. Лучше бы в зеркало посмотрелся...


Ну они этими грязными делами давно занимаются, не глядя в зеркала)) ГСС тов.Меркадера на них не хватает))

http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/9706823.html

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 11 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 в четверг нанесли сосредоточенный удар осколочно-фугасными боеприпасами по объектам террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ) в районах юго-восточнее, севернее и северо-западнее сирийского города Ракка.

"В результате удара уничтожен крупныйсклад с оружием, боеприпасами и горюче-смазочными материалами вблизи города РАККА, завод по производству химических боеприпасов на северо-западной окраине города, а также крупный полевой лагерь подготовки боевиков "Исламского государства"", - сказано в сообщении управления пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

Террористам нанессн значительный материальный ущерб, уничтожено большое количество боевиков.

Самолсты взлетели с аэродрома базирования на территории РФ.

Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие бомбардировщиков осуществлялось самолетами Су-30см и Су-35с с аэродрома Хмеймим, сказано в сообщении.

"После успешного выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

8 августа стало известно, что шесть Ту-22М3, также взлетев с территории РФ, нанесли сосредоточенный удар осколочно-фугасными боеприпасами по объектам террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в России) в районах восточнее и северо-западнее Пальмиры, вблизи населенных пунктов Эс-Сухне и Арак. Также Минобороны РФ сообщало об аналогичных ударах 12, 14 и 21 июля

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

Вчера в Эребуни пролетом из Сирии сели 4 Су-30СМ  (б/н 26, 27, 28, 29). Ротация?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> https://ia601500.us.archive.org/11/i...olat/solat.mp4


Это Ми-8 ПСС почти сразу рядом сел?

----------


## Pilot

> Это Ми-8 ПСС почти сразу рядом сел?


Да, но они попали под обстрел. Успели только одного достать и потом взрыв. пришлось улетать

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 13 августа. Самолетом российских авиалиний «Абакан Эйр» в осажденный боевиками «Исламского государства»* сирийский город Дейр-эз-Зор было доставлено более 20 тонн гуманитарного груза. Соответствующая информация опубликована на сайте министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

Согласно опубликованным данным, российский Центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии сообщил, что десантированный в Дейр-эз-Зор гуманитарный груз, общий объем которого составил 22 тонны, состоит их круп, сахара и соли. Также отмечается, что доставленная российски самолетом гумпомощь была предоставлена Организацией Объединенных Наций.

Ранее Федеральное агентство новостей сообщало, что за минувшие сутки в Сирийской Арабской Республике к режиму прекращения боевых действий присоединились еще пять населенных пунктов. Таким образом, общее количество поселений, поддерживающих перемирие увеличилось до 388.

Читайте также: Боевики «Джебхат-ан-Нусры» казнили 40 человек за попытку сдаться

* «Исламское государство», ИГ, ИГИЛ - террористическая группировка, запрещенная в Российской Федерации.

Петр Александров"

Источник: Российский самолет доставил 22 тонны гумпомощи в осажденный Дейр-эз-Зор

Про сбросы :  Ил-76Т RA-76780 "Абакан-Эйр" сброс гуманитарки в Сирии - Авиаголоволомки



"Сирия, 12 августа. В провинции Даръа около 1500 боевиков сдались Сирийской арабской армии (САА), в Хомсе ликвидированы два полевых командира террористов, а в Ираке был уничтожен оружейный склад ИГ*, сообщает собственный военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск
Сирийские ВВС нанесли несколько авиаударов по позициям террористов в районе Дума провинции Дамаск. Сообщается, что в результате бомбардировки погибли несколько боевиков. Точных данных о результатах воздушной операции на данный момент не поступало. 

Провинция Латакия
По информации военного источника ФАН, солдаты Сирийской арабской армии отбили у боевиков гору Джебель Зувейкат, расположенную к югу от населенного пункта Кабанех в провинции Латакия.

Альянс сил вооруженной оппозиции «Демократические силы Сирии» (SDF), поддерживаемые США, официально полностью освободили территорию города Манбидж от боевиков «Исламского государства»*.

ВВС Сирии совершили серию авиаударов по позициям боевиков «Джейш аль-Фатх»** к югу от школы Аль-Хикма, в районе квартала 1070, а также в районах Аль Рамуссе, Кафр Наха, Кафр Хамра и Аль-Америя на юго-западном фронте Алеппо. Точные данные о результатах боевых вылетов еще не поступали, но сообщается, что боевики понесли большие потери в живой силе, а также было уничтожено несколько единиц техники.

Провинция Дэйр-эз-Зор
По данным военного источника ФАН, по кварталу Канамат в городе Дейр-эз-Зор был совершен авиаудар. Принадлежность самолета, совершившего его установить не удалось. Других подробностей, в том числе информации о возможных жертвах, не сообщается.

Провинция Хомс
В результате боевых столкновений с террористами группировки «Ахрар аш-Шам»*** в районе населенного пункта Аль-Гаджар на севере провинции Хомс, солдатами Сирийской арабской армии были ликвидированы два полевых командира боевиков - Махер аль-Тамир и Абу Набиль Делли. Также сообщается, что в ходе ожесточенной схватки были уничтожены десятки террористов.

В течение последних 48 часов в провинции Даръа, пользуясь правом на амнистию, правительственным силам Сирии, сложив оружие, сдались около 1500 боевиков.

Провинция Эс-Сувейда
Сирийские ВВС нанесли серию авиаударов по позициям боевиков ИГ в провинции Эс-Сувейда. Отмечается, что в районе населенного пункта Барик были уничтожены четыре нефтяных танкера «Исламского государства». Точные данные о потерях в жилой силе не приводятся.

Провинция Эль-Кунейтра
САА устроили боевикам успешную засаду в районе населенного пункта Аль-Самадания-Аль-Гарбия на юго-западе провинции Эль-Кунейтра, ликвидировав и ранив десятки террористов.

Ирак
ВВС Ирака уничтожили оружейный склад ИГ в районе города Аль-Рамади на севере Ирака. Сообщается, что в результате бомбардировки погибли несколько боевиков.

* ИГ, ИГИЛ, «Исламское государство», арабское ДАИШ — террористическая организация запрещена Верховным судом РФ.

** «Джейш аль-Фатх» «Армия завоевания» — коалиция боевых фракций, противостоящих правительству Сирии в гражданской войне, в ее состав входят группировки боевиков «Джабхат Фатх аш-Шам»****.

*** «Ахрар Аш-Шам» — «Исламское движение свободных людей Шама», созданное для войны против армии правительства Асада, а также «Хезболлы» и боевиков «Шабихи».

**** «Джабхат Фатх аш-Шам» — новое название «Джебхат ан-Нусры», отделившейся от «Аль-Каиды» — запрещены Верховным судом РФ.

Алексей Громов"

Источник: Сирия, сводка на 12 августа, 22.30: боевики сдаются САА в Даръа, нефтевозы ИГ уничтожены в Эс-Сувейде


Познавательно : 

Раскрыт план США по Сирии: силами Новой сирийской армии рубить коридор из Катара в Турцию

----------


## OKA

"Нарезка видео авиаударов Сирийских ВВС и ВКС РФ к юго-западу от Алеппо снятая с БПЛА.




Боевики жалуются, что сегодня сирийская авиация и ВКС РФ особо сильно лютуют в районе коридора и к юго-западу от него. Тема переможного освобождения Алеппо на информационных ресурсах боевиков в последние дни уже прочно сменилась темой необходимости срочного перемирия. 
Германия предложила 
МИД Германии: РФ несет особую ответственность за*перемирие в*Сирии организовать над Алеппо "воздушный коридор". Но вполне очевидно, что без прекращения боевых действий, толку от подобных предложений немного, а на условия России и Асада - забрать что могут унести и свалить из Алеппо, боевики соглашаться не хотят. Поэтому "гуманитарное принуждение" будет продолжено.
В целом, есть конечно легкий сюрреализм в том, что под Алеппо, да и в самом городе, громыхает многонедельное сражение, а все участники публично несут ахинею про "гуманитарные миссии и операции", в то время, как в Алеппо в день порой погибает более 100 гражданских лиц. Но такое резкое расхождение реальной и медийной картинки, в последнее время уже стало неотъемлемой составной частью "гибридных войн".

PS. Так же стоит отметить, что сегодня под утро Халифат серьезными силами атаковал в направлении Пальмиры, но атака была отбита с большими потерями для боевиков. Сирийские источники указывают https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/arti...ra-silos-date/, что в ходе боев погибло около 60 боевиков, включая полевого командира командовавшего наступлением. Отмечается серьезный вклад вертолетов ВКС РФ, которые отработали по наступающим боевикам"

Бомбардировки "алеппского коридора" - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Djoker

> На форуме «Авиакосмические технологии, современные материалы и оборудование» (АКТО) казанский производитель беспилотников ЭНИКС преподнес сюрприз. Главный конструктор фирмы Валерий Побежимов продемонстрировал на большом экране своего павильона кадры, снятые с дрона в районе боевых действий в Сирии

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ротация?

----------


## Avia M

Бомбардировщики ВКС РФ Ту-22М3 нанесли удары по объектам так называемого «Исламского государства» в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Об этом сообщили в Министерстве обороны России.
Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 нанесли удары по ИГИЛ в Дейр-эз-Зоре - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

> Бомбардировщики ВКС РФ Ту-22М3 нанесли удары по объектам так называемого «Исламского государства» в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Об этом сообщили в Министерстве обороны России...


По "Вестям" сюжет про этот , наверное , вылет с "неназванным" аэродромом проскочил недавно))  C 1:35




"Сирия, сводка на 14 августа, 12.30: боевики казнят своих в Алеппо, в Ираке ИГ травит курдов ипритом 12:30 14 Августа 2016

Сирия, 14 августа. В Алеппо террористы ИГ** расстреляли сорок боевиков и членов их семей, которые пытались выйти по гуманитарным коридорам и сдаться. В Ираке обнаружены доказательства применения боевиками ИГ боевых отравляющих веществ. Эти и другие новости из Сирии сообщает собственный военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Дамаск. Боевики из террористической организации «Джеш аль-Ислам»* начали наступление на позиции Сирийской арабской армии (САА) вдоль трассы Дамаск — Багдад. Сообщается об ожесточенных боях с применением авиации.

Латакия. Российские военные доставили в сирийскую провинцию Латакия более двух тонн гуманитарной помощи. Гуманитарный груз был распределен между малообеспеченным семьями, проживающими в населенном пункте Убин. В продуктовых наборах для жителей села содержались сахар, рис и консервы.

Тартус. Большой десантный корабль Балтийского флота «Минск», направляясь с грузом в Сирию, в пятницу прошел через черноморские проливы в акваторию Средиземного моря, сообщают турецкие источники, публикуя фотографии прохождения судна через Босфор.

Сообщается, что БДК «Минск» проследовал через проливы вслед за двумя малыми ракетными кораблями «Серпухов» и «Зеленый дол», вооруженными крылатыми ракетами «Калибр-НК». Корабли, предположительно, направляются в восточную часть Средиземноморья, где они примут участие в тактических учениях в составе постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ РФ в Средиземноморье. По утверждению турецких источников, БДК «Минск» направляется в сирийский порт Тартус, где расположен пункт материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ РФ в Средиземном море.

Алеппо. Тысячи людей возвращаются обратно в город Манбидж, провинция Алеппо, после освобождения от этого населенного пункта от боевиков ИГ.**

В ходе боевых действий в провинции Алеппо ночью была нанесена серия ночных авиаударов по позициям террористов в районе населенного пункта Дарет Изза.

Также стало известно, что террористы казнили в Алеппо около сорока человек из числа боевиков и членов их семей, которые пытались покинуть город по гуманитарным коридорам, предоставленным Сирийской арабской армией, и сдаться.

Хомс. Террористическая организация «Ахрар аш-Шам»*** выложила видео со сбитым беспилотником «Орлан-10» на линии фронта Кисин.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUtj1RfW9ak

В провинции Дэйр-эз-Зор ИГ арестовало семью из трех человек — отца, мать, дочь. Отец был арестован за то, что продавал сигареты и другие «харамные» товары, кроме того дома у семьи была спутниковая тарелка. Боевики ИГ заставили отца 30 раз ударить плетью свою жену и дочь. Кроме того в районе города Майадин, провинция Дэйр-эз-Зор, был арестован и казнен молодой человек, которого поймали в центре города в женской одежде. Молодого человека обвинили в том, что он боролся против ИГ.

В провинции Даръа вертолеты ВВС Сирии сбросили две бочковые бомбы на позиции террористов в квартале Тарик Сад. Также сообщается, что идут бои между повстанцами и ИГ в районе Айн Зикр.

В провинции Идлиб исламисты обстреливают шиитские села Фуа и Кафрая.

Ракка. ИГ показало временные удостоверения личности, выпущенные исламистами для жителей Ракки.

Хама. САА ведет обстрел тяжелой артиллерией и ракетами позиций террористов в населенных пунктах Хирбнафсе и Аль-Зара, сообщает источник в среде боевиков.

В Эс-Сувейде силы Сирийской арабской армии уничтожили более двенадцати террористов ИГ.

Ирак

Найдены доказательства применения химического оружия (иприта) боевиками ИГ против курдских ополченцев. Издание The Mail публикует шокирующие доказательства того, что «Исламское государство» использует иприт на линии фронта в Ираке. Курдский бойцы, противостоящие боевикам ИГ, получили тяжелейшие травмы и ожоги в результате использования террористами ИГ отравляющих боевых веществ, в том числе иприта (горчичного газа), применявшегося еще во время Первой мировой войны.

Однако, несмотря на отчаянное сопротивление ИГ и применение террористами запрещенных средств, курды «Пешмерги» при поддержке авиации сил возглавляемой США коалиции и иракской армии, продвигаются в сторону Мосула.

Анбар. В этой иракской провинции западнее города Фаллуджа Обнаружен тайник ИГ с взрывчаткой.

Также сообщается, что ИГ объявило о смерти в Ираке одного из своих влиятельных членов — сотрудника СМИ «халифата» Абу Дхар аль-Ираки.

*«Джейш аль-Ислам» («Армия ислама») — коалиция сирийских повстанцев исламистского направления, которых поддерживается Саудовская Аравия и Турцией. Ведет боевые действия, как с правительственными войсками, так и с ИГИЛ. Входит в список террористических организаций, составленный сирийским правительством.

**ИГ, ИГИЛ, «Исламское государство», арабское ДАИШ — террористическая организация запрещена Верховным судом РФ.

***«Ахрар аш-Шам» — союз исламских салафитских бригад, воюющих против правительства Башара Асада. «Ахрар аш-Шам» входит в сирийский исламский фронт, наряду с организацией «Джабхат Фатх аш-Шам», которая является преемницей «Джебхат ан-Нусры», запрещенной Верховным судом РФ.

Алексей Громов..."

CВодка на 14 авг. с фото и видео :  Сирия, сводка на 14 августа, 12.30: боевики казнят своих в Алеппо, в Ираке ИГ травит курдов ипритом

----------


## Djoker



----------


## petio

Бомбовая нагрузка 10х ОФАБ-250-270 или 6Х ФАБ-500М-62 на 1.21 минуте.В августе начали весить по 10 вместо 12 офаб-250-видимо из-за температурой воздуха. На 18-20 секунде Ту-22м-3м засветился?-жк мониторы.

----------


## ZHeN

> На 18-20 секунде Ту-22м-3м засветился?-жк мониторы.


вероятно, это гефестовский

----------


## Djoker

Ту-22М3 работают с иранской авиабазы Хамадан









https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...yria-pictures/

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ получило от властей Ирака и Ирана согласование на проведение учений с применением крылатых ракет «Калибр», сообщают «Вести». Запрос российского военного ведомства одобрен. Тактические учения Военно-морского флота России в Средиземном и Каспийском морях начались 15 августа.
REGNUM
09:37

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## lithium

> Ту-22М3 работают с иранской авиабазы Хамадан


А как они снабжаются?

----------


## Pilot

а где же увеличение бомбовой нагрузки???

----------


## Pilot

> А как они снабжаются?


Можно через Каспий кораблями. Туда проще дотащить , чем в Сирию

----------


## ZHeN

> а где же увеличение бомбовой нагрузки???


ну может, нам этим видео мягко намекнули, что бомбовую нагрузку ограничивали не из-за большой дальности полётов ?

----------


## lithium

> а где же увеличение бомбовой нагрузки???


Да, я хотел задать тот же вопрос.
Ну а пока мы видим только пустое расходование ресурса Ту-22М3

----------


## lithium

> ну может, нам этим видео мягко намекнули, что бомбовую нагрузку ограничивали не из-за большой дальности полётов ?


Думаете, что боятся за ресурс двигателей? 
Как же они тогда летают со штатными 2-мя Х-22?

----------


## lithium

> Можно через Каспий кораблями. Туда проще дотащить , чем в Сирию


Возможно. Но от моря наша новая база далеко. 
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=34...58798&z=15&m=b
Получается, что есть дополнительные расходы на перегрузку с морского транспорта на железнодорожный.
Нужно было размещаться здесь:
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=37...03819&z=16&m=b
или здесь:
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=ru&lat=38...21898&z=12&m=b

----------


## ZHeN

> Думаете, что боятся за ресурс двигателей? 
> Как же они тогда летают со штатными 2-мя Х-22?


не, я-то как раз так и не думаю

----------


## Avia M

> ну может, нам этим видео мягко намекнули, что бомбовую нагрузку ограничивали не из-за большой дальности полётов ?


Вы серьёзно полагаете, что Минобороны занимается "мягкими намёками" нам (форумчанам)?...

----------


## lithium

> не, я-то как раз так и не думаю


Тогда как?

----------


## ZHeN

> Тогда как?


ну, видимо, какие-то другие причины ... от недостатка боеприпасов до отсутствия необходимости возить больше (т.к. гефест и точность .. и вообще)

----------


## lithium

> от недостатка боеприпасов


Запасы этих боеприпасов советской эпохи еще весьма велики.



> до отсутствия необходимости возить больше


B-1B c Аль-Удейда почему-то брали по 17 т.
И если нет необходимости возить много бомб, то зачем привлекать "Тройки"?



> (т.к. гефест и точность .. и вообще)


При работе с 10 000 м точность Гефеста ограничена, т.к. нет возможности учитывать текущее состояние слоя атмосферы толщиной в 10 км.

----------


## Muller

> вероятно, это гефестовский


это точно гефест. Их индикаторы.

----------


## ZHeN

> Запасы этих боеприпасов советской эпохи еще весьма велики.


ну не знаю, на осенних видео прошлого года мелькали боеприпасы 2011, 2013 года производства ...



> B-1B c Аль-Удейда почему-то брали по 17 т.


ВТО ? о.О



> При работе с 10 000 м точность Гефеста ограничена, т.к. нет возможности учитывать текущее состояние слоя атмосферы толщиной в 10 км.


тут лучше F74 знает

----------


## lithium

> ну не знаю, на осенних видео прошлого года мелькали боеприпасы 2011, 2013 года производства ...


Может освидетельствования? 



> тут лучше F74 знает


При всем уважении к коллеге F74 нужно сказать, что невозможность парирования  отклонений, возникших по действием неоднородностей атмосферы очевидна для неуправляемого боеприпаса. 
Плюс к этому нужно помнить, что корпуса боеприпасов серии М54 сделаны весьма грубо и могут заметно отличаться от математической модели Гефеста.

----------


## lithium

> ВТО ? о.О


Сирийский кризис

----------


## Djoker

> Может освидетельствования?

----------


## Avia M

Использование Россией территории Ирана для нанесения ударов с воздуха в Сирии вызывает у США сожаление. Об этом сообщил на регулярном брифинге для журналистов заместитель начальника пресс-службы Госдепа Марк Тонер.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Госдеп: США сожалеют в связи с использованием РФ территории Ирана для ударов в Сирии

----------


## Fencer

Самолеты ВКС РФ Ту-22М3 и Су-34, взлетев с аэродрома Хамадан в Иране, нанесли авиаудар по объектам террористов в Сирии http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2092929@egNews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn8l-Rb7TKc

----------


## ZHeN

> *МОСКВА, 17 августа. /ТАСС/.* Российские самолеты Су-34, взлетевшие с аэродрома в Иране, нанесли удар по объектам "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещенная в РФ террористическая группировка) в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, ликвидировав более 150 боевиков.
> 
> Об этом сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.
> "Российские бомбардировщики Су-34 с аэродрома Хамадан на территории Исламской Республики Иран нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам террористической группировки "Исламское государство" в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Самолеты несли максимальную боевую нагрузку осколочно-фугасных бомб ОФАБ-500", - сказали в ведомстве.
> "В результате удара уничтожено два командных пункта и крупных полевых лагеря подготовки террористов ИГ в районе города Дейр-эз-Зор, ликвидировано более 150 боевиков, среди которых находились иностранные наемники", - уточнили в Минобороны.
> 
> Прикрытие Су-34 обеспечили истребители Су-35, базирующиеся на аэродроме Хмеймим в Сирии. "После успешного выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования", - заключили в военном ведомстве.
> Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России впервые использовали иранский аэродром Хамадан для атаки боевиков в Сирии 16 августа. В вылете участвовали не только Су-34, но и дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3. Они нанесли удар по объектам запрещенных в РФ группировок "Исламское государство" и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" в сирийских провинциях Алеппо, Дейр-эз-Зор и Идлиб.


вот опять про "полную нагрузку", в этот раз даже тип боеприпасов упомянут
ну, ждём видео тогда
ТАСС: Политика - Взлетевшие с аэродрома в Иране российские Су-34 уничтожили 150 боевиков в Сирии

----------


## ZHeN

только что по России-24 показали кадры с вылета, там реально мбд, грозди ФАБов, в общем всё как надо

----------


## ZHeN

ясно понятно :)
намешали архивных кадров с Ахтубинска, даже с аварийным сбросом :D

но, надо сказать, 10 ФАБов на 0:19-0:24 выглядят достаточно правдоподобно

----------


## lithium

> намешали архивных кадров с Ахтубинска, даже с аварийным сбросом :D


Этим кадрам как минимум 8, а кадрам попадания "ноль шестерки" по РЛС ровно 10 лет. В 2006-м были ГИ в обычном снаряжении. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYRKtihmY0U

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Отслеживают...

https://twitter.com/hamza_780/status/765965315339608064

----------


## ZHeN

> Отслеживают...
> 
> https://twitter.com/hamza_780/status/765965315339608064


все Су-34 переехали в Хамадан ?

----------


## ZHeN

на первых кадрах бомба 2016 года производства загружается в Ту-22М3

----------


## lithium

Опять 3 тонны. Стыд и срам.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 18 авг — РИА Новости. Иракские ополченцы сбили в четверг беспилотник группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ), летевший из города Мосул на севере Ирака, передает местное агентство Al Mada.

Мосул остается главным оплотом ИГ в Ираке с 2014 года. Военные ведут операции в его окрестностях и готовятся к наступлению на город.

"Силы племенного ополчения сумели сбить беспилотный аппарат ИГ. Самолет направлялся из города Мосул", — сообщил агентству источник.

Источник заявил, что аппарат упал недалеко от города Самарра в провинции Салах-эд-Дин."

Ополченцы Ирака сбили беспилотник ИГ, летевший из Мосула | РИА Новости


"ВВС Ирака разбомбили колонну из 30 автоцистерн с нефтью, принадлежавших террористической группировке «Исламское государство» (ИГ). Об этом в четверг, 18 августа, сообщает телеканал Al Sumaria.

Грузовики направлялись вглубь иракской провинции Найнава, административным центром которой является город Мосул, находящийся под контролем экстремистов более двух лет.

Источник в силовых структурах уточнил, что в результате атаки колонна была полностью уничтожена, убиты 12 боевиков, несколько получили ранения.

12 августа этого года сообщалось, что в результате совместной операции иракских курдов и спецназа США был ликвидирован Сами Джассим аль-Джабури (он же — Хаджи Хамад), отвечавший в ИГ за торговлю нефтью.

Доходы от продажи нефти и газа, добываемых на захваченных боевиками территориях в Ираке и Сирии, составляли до половины всех денежных поступлений ИГ. Однако в 2015 году объем добытой исламистами нефти снизился на треть — с 33 до 21 тысячи баррелей в сутки, что объясняется сокращением подконтрольных ИГ объектов нефтяной инфраструктуры. В частности, с октября 2015 года только в результате действий ВКС России уничтожено более 200 таких объектов.

«Исламское государство» — террористическая группировка, запрещенная в России."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/08/18/iraqairstrike/

----------


## Muller

> Опять 3 тонны. Стыд и срам.


да ладно Вам.
Я так понимаю, те борта, что на видео сбрасывают по 10 ОФАБ-250-270, - это с Моздока прилетевшие.
И наземные кадры тоже с Моздока

----------


## L39aero

Ага,а влевом верхнем углу цз кто стоит?;-)

----------


## ZHeN

> Ага,а влевом верхнем углу цз кто стоит?;-)


это про что ?

----------


## lithium

> да ладно Вам.
>  те борта, что на видео сбрасывают по 10 ОФАБ-250-270, - это с Моздока прилетевшие.


Возможно. Но раньше с Моздока привозили по 12 бомб.

----------


## ZHeN

> Возможно. Но раньше с Моздока привозили по 12 бомб.


10-12 - не такая уж и большая разница
все равно нет ответа на вопрос, почему у самолётов ВКС во всей сирийской кампании такие небольшие нагрузки

----------


## Muller

> 10-12 - не такая уж и большая разница
> все равно нет ответа на вопрос, почему у самолётов ВКС во всей сирийской кампании такие небольшие нагрузки


да, вообще-то говоря, в локальных конфликтах последних 40 лет советские/российские самолеты редко фигурировали с "гроздьями бомб". Обо всем этом те же Марковский и Приходченко немало писали, например.

----------


## ZHeN

> да, вообще-то говоря, в локальных конфликтах последних 40 лет советские/российские самолеты редко фигурировали с "гроздьями бомб". Обо всем этом те же Марковский и Приходченко немало писали, например.


хорошо, даже если это всё оправданно и отнюдь не лишено здравого смысла, то нафига писать про "максимальную боевую нагрузку" ?

----------


## lithium

Однако в Афгане "Тройки" бросали по 12 т. Ради этого их  и привлекали. 
С другой строны, часто говрят, что в Сирии нет целей, достойных большой нагрузки. Возможно, что это действительно так, но зачем в таком случае так много    самолетов?

----------


## lithium

> 10-12 - не такая уж и большая разница


В абсолютном смысле - да.
Загадка в том, почему бомб стало меньше, если и так их было смехотворно мало. В г/о Ту-22М2 дюжина четвертушек выглядит как стайка воробьев в большом сарае.

----------


## Muller

> Возможно. Но раньше с Моздока привозили по 12 бомб.


предположу, что причина в следующем. Судя по многочисленным видео, Ту-22М3 летают на задание с загрузкой четырёх КД (кассетных держателей) по 2-3 бомбы на КД. Обычно первая пара КД - по 3 бомбы, вторая пара - раньше по 3, теперь стали вешать по 2 (перестали вешать по одной ОФАБ-250-270 на второй ряд КД). При сбросе шесть бомб с первой (в нос по полету) пары КД уходят наиболее кучно. При этом, на видео несколько раз попадал момент, когда первые тупоносые ОФАБ-250-270, сходящие со второго ряда КД, сильнее остальных мотало потоком и они в ряде случаев уходили чуть назад (кстати, возможно, что многочисленные охи-вздохи диванных экспертов про "опять мимо" имеют причиной в том числе и большой разброс, получавшийся в результате). 
Большинство работающих бортов оснащено СВП-24-22, для нее количество бомб не главное. На доступных видео за июль-август заметно, что цель в большинстве случаев накрывают именно бомбы, сходящие с первой пары КД (по крайней мере, на мой дилетантский взгляд так). Так что, рискну предположить, что решение возить по 10 бомб вместо 12 принято в результате анализа записей средств объективного контроля. Ну и опять же, экономия веса - пусть и небольшая, но тем не менее.

----------


## Muller

> хорошо, даже если это всё оправданно и отнюдь не лишено здравого смысла, то нафига писать про "максимальную боевую нагрузку" ?


я думаю, что слова про "максимальную боевую нагрузку" относились к Су-34.

На Ту-22М3 бомб не напасёшься )))

----------


## Muller

> Однако в Афгане "Тройки" бросали по 12 т. Ради этого их  и привлекали. 
> С другой строны, часто говрят, что в Сирии нет целей, достойных большой нагрузки.


В Афгане задачей дальних бомбардировщиков была работа по площадям, да и лететь там было очень близко. 
В Сирию и лететь дальше и целей не так много. ну и опять же КБО от Гефеста позволяет Ту-22М3 поражать точечные цели, о чем раньше и речи не было (всем привет с грузинского аэродрома с 080808). 




> но зачем в таком случае так много    самолетов?


шесть самолетов в группе - как раз немного.

----------


## ZHeN

> я думаю, что слова про "максимальную боевую нагрузку" относились к Су-34.


Су-34 сбросил 10хОФАБ-250-270 (достоверность места съёмки так до сих пор и не подтверждена), при этом в заявлении МО указывается, что это были ОФАБ-500
разве это максимальная боевая нагрузка ?

----------


## Muller

> Су-34 сбросил 10хОФАБ-250-270 (достоверность места съёмки так до сих пор и не подтверждена), при этом в заявлении МО указывается, что это были ОФАБ-500
> разве это максимальная боевая нагрузка ?


я думаю, здесь просто нужно принимать во внимание страсть военных к преувеличениям ))

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## lithium

> предположу, что причина в следующем. ….
> Большинство работающих бортов оснащено СВП-24-22, для нее количество бомб не главное. .


уважаемый Muller, Ваша логика стройная. Но вопросы остаются.
Большая серия бомб нужна не для повышения вероятности поражения одиночной цели, а для уничтожения площадной цели, т.е. множества близко расположенных объектов типа склада, лагеря, стоянки техники, колонны на марше.   Иными словами, если в одну из машин вражеской колонны точно попадет одна и единственная сброшенная ОФАБ-250-270, то это ничего не решит. Вы может возразить, что   площадные цели отсутствуют. В этом случае отсутствует и смысл в использовании стратегов. Можно успешно бросать  бомбы М62 с вешней подвеску Су-34 не испытывая проблем с аэродинамическими возмущениями при выходе бомб из г/о Бэкфайров. 



> Ну и опять же, экономия веса - пусть и небольшая, но тем не менее.


Но эта экономия ничего не дает. 



> На Ту-22М3 бомб не напасёшься )))


Зато самих «Троек»  и двигателей к ним в РФ просто завались!



> В Афгане задачей дальних бомбардировщиков была работа по площадям,


Такая задача стоит перед «Тройками» везде. Это определяется конструкцией машины. 
Как я писал выше – если нет площадных целей, значит, нет смысла задействовать Ту-22М3



> да и лететь там было очень близко.


От Хамадана до Ракки  872 км, а радиус Ту-22М3 с 12 тоннами – 2410 км



> и опять же КБО от Гефеста позволяет Ту-22М3 поражать точечные цели, о чем раньше и речи не было (всем привет с грузинского аэродрома с 080808).


Но опять же, зачем Ту-22М3 использовать против точесчных целей, если против них хватает и Су-24М?



> шесть самолетов в группе - как раз немного.


Учитывая грузоподъемность машин цифру 6 можно разделить на 3.

----------


## Djoker

Приволжский, должно быть...


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Вернулись домой

Новосибирск, Автор фото Иван Ермолин









https://vk.com/wall1097088_1553

----------


## LansE293

> уважаемый Muller, Ваша логика стройная. Но вопросы остаются.
> Большая серия бомб нужна не для повышения вероятности поражения одиночной цели, а для уничтожения площадной цели, т.е. множества близко расположенных объектов типа склада, лагеря, стоянки техники, колонны на марше.   Иными словами, если в одну из машин вражеской колонны точно попадет одна и единственная сброшенная ОФАБ-250-270, то это ничего не решит. Вы может возразить, что   площадные цели отсутствуют. В этом случае отсутствует и смысл в использовании стратегов. Можно успешно бросать  бомбы М62 с вешней подвеску Су-34 не испытывая проблем с аэродинамическими возмущениями при выходе бомб из г/о Бэкфайров.


Смысл использования стратегов ИМХО есть и при отсутствии достойных целей. Это тренировка экипажей в реальных боевых условиях. Даже просто пролет над территорией с бармалеями... Никакой полигон и учения не дадут этого психологического опыта. 
Спорная статья по поводу применения авиации "...Они думают, что войну можно выиграть одними бомбежками" - Человек меняет кожу

----------


## Fencer

Подаренные Дамаску бомбардировщики Су-24 остановили прорыв боевиков - Известия

----------


## Fencer

> 


Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 и фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам террористической группировки «Исламское государство» в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2093158@egNews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sp5VscM0OI

----------


## LansE293

> Подаренные Дамаску бомбардировщики Су-24 остановили прорыв боевиков - Известия


Иностранная статья про сирийские модернизированные СУ-24. Впечатление, что автор читал здешнюю полемику:)))



> Ранее ряд самолетов из запасов SyAAF были отправлены на ремонтный завод АРЗ-514 под Ржевом, чтобы пройти модернизацию до уровня Су-24М2, аналог экспортного Су-24MK2.
> Вполне вероятно, оттого последние поставки в Сирию действительно обозначены как Су-24М2, а не Су-24 с СВП 24, и  отсюда следовало предположение, что самолеты были взяты из запасов ВВС России. На самом деле, они могут включать в себя некоторые из тех же самолетов из полка в Хурбе. Ранее развернутых в составе российского воздушного контингента в Сирии.


More ‘Fencers’ for Syria | Combat Aircraft

----------


## Muller

> уважаемый Muller, Ваша логика стройная. Но вопросы остаются.
> Большая серия бомб нужна не для повышения вероятности поражения одиночной цели, а для уничтожения площадной цели, т.е. множества близко расположенных объектов типа склада, лагеря, стоянки техники, колонны на марше.   Иными словами, если в одну из машин вражеской колонны точно попадет одна и единственная сброшенная ОФАБ-250-270, то это ничего не решит. Вы может возразить, что   площадные цели отсутствуют. В этом случае отсутствует и смысл в использовании стратегов. Можно успешно бросать  бомбы М62 с вешней подвеску Су-34 не испытывая проблем с аэродинамическими возмущениями при выходе бомб из г/о Бэкфайров.


Именно для поражения объектовых целей (нефтеперегонка, нефтехранилище, склады, терминалы) или скоплений целей (лагеря, скопление техники) в настоящее время и используются Ту-22М3. Дюжина бомб как раз и позволяет накрыть сразу потребную площадь, с высокой вероятностью поразив имеющиеся цели.
Как раз Су-24/34 с Хмеймима замучаются тащить разом по 10-12 боеприпасов (обычно 4-6 боеприпасов по 250-500кг, а их еще по морю везти до Сирии), а Ту-22М3 вполне способен привезти их «из дома» разом и уложить по цели.




> Но эта экономия ничего не дает. .


Ну, как сказать. В масштабах одного с/вылета – нет, в масштабах 50 с/в – что-то и дает. Хотя, согласен с Вами, это не главное.




> Зато самих «Троек» и двигателей к ним в РФ просто завались! .


Так или иначе, но с полтора десятка машин уже прошли модернизацию (в т.ч. с установкой СВП-24-22), да и обычных  вполне боеготовых бортов, судя по видеозаписям и споттерским фото, как минимум дюжина наличествует.




> Такая задача стоит перед «Тройками» везде. Это определяется конструкцией машины. Как я писал выше – если нет площадных целей, значит, нет смысла задействовать Ту-22М3.


Давайте будем последовательны: изначально изделие 45 создавалось и продвигалось как а) платформа для запуска 2-3 Х-22 разных вариантов и б) носитель свободнопадающих ЯБ. Возможность увезти 20+ тонн чугуния ВСЕРЬЕЗ рассматривалась скорее как вторичная функция. Это только на полигоне Брежнева порадовали большим и красивым бабахом )))) 
В Афгане, где в горах было в принципе трудно найти внятные цели, иных вариантов, кроме как выгружать бомбы по площадям сотнями тонн, особо и не было. Чем и занимались. Ну и кроме того, оборудование машины и не позволяло тогда ЭФФЕКТИВНО атаковать точечные цели неуправляемыми бомбами с большой высоты. Вот Вам пример – Хост, зима 1987/88 – вылет аж двумя аэ, сброс по сигналу РСДН, КВО – около 100 (!) метров.
Но времена Вьетнамов/Афганов прошли.
Та же СВП-24-22, как это можно видеть на кадрах объективного контроля, вполне позволяет одиночной «тройке» более-менее эффективно поразить хотя бы одну цель в одном вылете. Пусть и залпом из 10 чугунок.
Конечно, это не B-1B/52H с дюжиной JDAM, которые могут в одном вылете  поразить дюжину целей, но тоже неплохо с т.з. критерия «стоимость-эффективность».




> От Хамадана до Ракки 872 км, а радиус Ту-22М3 с 12 тоннами – 2410 км


Ну, сколько бомб Ту-22М3 берет на самом деле с Хамадана нам неведомо. Известно только то, что машины туда пришли без наружных балок, так что все будет в ГО. Все доступные кадры – с Моздока. Зачем тащить с Моздока, скажем, полный бомбоотсек ОФАБ-250-270 (33 штуки, почти 9 тонн), если цель вполне эффективно поражается и 10-12 бомбами? Заметим, что горючки на то, чтобы облетать, скажем 3-5 целей (аки В-1В) в таком раскладе просто не хватит. 




> Но опять же, зачем Ту-22М3 использовать против точесчных целей, если против них хватает и Су-24М?


Су-24М (да и Су-34) не сможет в одиночку увезти столько бомб и на такую дальность, как это делает Ту-22М3. Кроме того, цели Ту-22М3 не совсем точечные – это лагеря/склады/промышленные объекты и т.д.

----------


## petio

А каково КВО при изпользовании ОПБ-15Т с этих высот и если не секрет с ними работают в Сирии ?

----------


## F74

> А каково КВО при изпользовании ОПБ-15Т с этих высот и если не секрет с ними работают в Сирии ?


А с какой целью интересуетесь? :) Такие вещи определяются на госиспытаниях и являются совсекретными (тем более, что Ту-22М3, в отличие от Су-24МК, на экспорт не поставлялся). А как там работают, вообще никого не касается.

----------


## lithium

> Спорная статья по поводу применения авиации "...Они думают, что войну можно выиграть одними бомбежками" - Человек меняет кожу


Человек пытается писать о том, чего не понимает и никогда не сможет понять. 
Пусть лучше недалекий автор этого ЖЖ продолжает «менять кожу».

----------


## lithium

> Такие вещи определяются на госиспытаниях


При всем уважении к Вам должен сказать, что СКО (а не КВО) определяется в ТЗ, а на испытаниях подтверждается. 



> и являются совсекретными


На стадии разработки да, а сейчас двух букв С там нет.

----------


## F74

> При всем уважении к Вам должен сказать, что СКО (а не КВО) определяется в ТЗ, а на испытаниях подтверждается.


На основании госиспытаний и опытной войсковой эксплуатации определяются нормативные формулы, на основе которых рассчитывается потребный наряд сил для уничтожения цели. С помощью СКО точнее будет (там эллипс может быть), КВО- круг, но в целом примерно баш-на-баш. Формулы пересчета давно известны. 




> На стадии разработки да, а сейчас двух букв С там нет.


 Ну выложите для жаждущих. Я как-то пока на нары не хочу.

----------


## lithium

> На основании госиспытаний и опытной войсковой эксплуатации определяются нормативные формулы, на основе которых рассчитывается потребный наряд сил для уничтожения цели.


Ув. коллега все же осмелюсь настаивать, что  ГИ всегда, т.е. в соответствии с п 5.2.2  ГОСТ РВ 15.210—2001 проводятся только с цель   подтверждения соответствия изделия требованиям ТТЗ, а все исследования идут на стадии разработки. 



> С помощью СКО точнее будет (там эллипс может быть),


Эллипс там всегда. 



> Ну выложите для жаждущих.


Ув. F74, разве я писал, что гриф с ТО на ОПБ-15Т снят? Я писал, что он не с двумя буквами С. Но ради объективности замечу, что после того, как американцы изучили Ту-22М3 в свинорылой Хохляндии, все что с ним связано не является тайной.

----------


## petio

Я интересовался потому-что в Афгане ,Чечне и Грузии при видимости цели по ОПБ и бомбили. По невидимой цели-понятно-с ПНА и РСДН тогда а сейчас есть точная система СВП-22-24.Но мне интересно в принципе по оптически видимой цели что лучше -ОПБ или СВП по ГЛОНАСС.

----------


## lindr

> Я интересовался потому-что в Афгане ,Чечне и Грузии при видимости цели по ОПБ и бомбили. По невидимой цели-понятно-с ПНА и РСДН


Не совсем так, ПНА через НК-45 связана с ОПБ-15Т. Плюс еще два индикатора, для наведения по радиолокационно видимой цели и для радиолокационно и оптически невидимой цели. После наведения, сигнал идет в ОПБ-15Т.

ЕМНИП это еще в простом Ту-22 сделано было.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Muller, прежде всего, позвольте сказать, что победа в воздухе куется на земле.   :Frown: 



> для поражения объектовых целей


Простите, но что такое «объектовая цель»? это какой-то новый термин? 



> Дюжина бомб как раз и позволяет накрыть сразу потребную площадь, с высокой вероятностью поразив имеющиеся цели.


Но что мешает накрыть 3 цели тремя дюжинами? 



> Как раз Су-24/34 с Хмеймима замучаются тащить разом по 10-12 боеприпасов


Почему же? 3 тонны бомб (6 ФАБ-500М62)   – это штатная нагрузка для Су-24М.  С этой нагрузкой и ПТБ он имеет практический радиус 615 км, а значит может долететь с Хмеймима   практически в любую точку Сирии (кроме самого крайнего северо-востока). А Су-34 за счет большого запаса внутреннего топлива может доставить указанные 3 тонны в абсолютно любую точку САР. 



> а их еще по морю везти до Сирии


В Иран все тоже нужно везти сначала по морю, а потом по суше. 




> а Ту-22М3 вполне способен привезти их «из дома» разом и уложить по цели.


 он способен довезти из дома и 12 т на рубеж Ракка-Пальмира. 



> Ну, как сказать. В масштабах одного с/вылета – нет, в масштабах 50 с/в – что-то и дает. Хотя, согласен с Вами, это не главное.


Добавлю, что ФАБ по сравнению с суперсложными тормозами «Троек» не стоят практически ничего, а тормоза расходуются одинаково, не зависимо от того взлетал ли самолет с полной нагрузкой или взлетал пустой. 



> Так или иначе, но с полтора десятка машин уже прошли модернизацию (в т.ч. с установкой СВП-24-22),


Это меньше, чем хочется. 



> да и обычных  вполне боеготовых бортов, судя по видеозаписям и споттерским фото, как минимум дюжина наличествует.


 это очень-очень мало. 



> Давайте будем последовательны: изначально изделие 45 создавалось и продвигалось как а) платформа для запуска 2-3 Х-22 разных вариантов и б) носитель свободнопадающих ЯБ. Возможность увезти 20+ тонн чугуния ВСЕРЬЕЗ рассматривалась скорее как вторичная функция. Это только на полигоне Брежнева порадовали большим и красивым бабахом ))))


Такая трактовка слишком вольная. 
При всем уважении осмелюсь настаивать, что слова «чугуний» в русском языке нет. Так же буду настаивать, что все требования ТЗ равноценны и в военном самолете не может быть такого, что одни системы работаю всерьез, а другие в шутку.   
Ту-22МЗ всегда имел совершенную для своего времени подсистему БРЭО, обеспечивающую применение бомбам свободного падения как обычных так и термоядерных (РН32 и др.) При этом методики выполнения бомбометания были одинаковы при всех вариантах физической природы боевых частей бомб. 
Что же касается, «платформы для запуска Х-22», то тут я должен прямо сказать, что Вы ошибаетесь. Во-первых, в авиации не нет термина «платформа», а есть термин носитель, ибо функции самолета значительно шире, чем у абстрактной пусковой установки. ПКР нужно не только запустить. Прежде  всего, нужно подготовить и передать на ее борт полетное задание и этим занимается самолет и его экипаж. Во-вторых ракетное вооружение Тройки разнообразнее, т.к. раньше были еще и Х-15.



> В Афгане, где в горах было в принципе трудно найти внятные цели, иных вариантов, кроме как выгружать бомбы по площадям сотнями тонн, особо и не было.


Это как раз тот лом против которого нет приема. 
Но времена Вьетнамов/Афганов прошли.



> Та же СВП-24-22, как это можно видеть на кадрах объективного контроля, вполне позволяет одиночной «тройке» более-менее эффективно поразить хотя бы одну цель в одном вылете. Пусть и залпом из 10 чугунок.


А можно не одну, а три



> Конечно, это не B-1B/52H с дюжиной JDAM,


Почему обязательно с дюжиной? 





> которые могут в одном вылете  поразить дюжину целей, но тоже неплохо с т.з. критерия «стоимость-эффективность».


Этот показатель можно улучшить, полностью использую грузоподъемность машины. 



> Известно только то, что машины туда пришли без наружных балок,


Может МЗБД привез Ил-76?  :Rolleyes: 



> так что все будет в ГО. Все доступные кадры – с Моздока. Зачем тащить с Моздока, скажем, полный бомбоотсек ОФАБ-250-270 (33 штуки, почти 9 тонн), если цель вполне эффективно поражается и 10-12 бомбами? Заметим, что горючки на то, чтобы облетать, скажем 3-5 целей (аки   в таком раскладе просто не хватит.


Все зависит от планирования вылета. Можно найти  3 объекта, расположенные близко или послать 1 самолет вместо пары. 
Короче, разумного объяснения текущего использования Ту-22М3 не найти.

----------


## Muller

> Простите, но что такое «объектовая цель»? это какой-то новый термин?


Я могу не совсем точно выражаться, но в данном случае имею ввиду относительно большие и стационарные цели - лагерь, склад, комплекс зданий, стоянка техники, завод, укрепрайон (или что там у бабаев)… и т.д. 




> Но что мешает накрыть 3 цели тремя дюжинами?


Думаю, мешает в первую очередь дефицит этих самых целей. Плюс ограничения с точки зрения запаса горючего.




> Почему же? 3 тонны бомб (6 ФАБ-500М62) – это штатная нагрузка для Су-24М. С этой нагрузкой и ПТБ он имеет практический радиус 615 км, а значит может долететь с Хмеймима практически в любую точку Сирии (кроме самого крайнего северо-востока). А Су-34 за счет большого запаса внутреннего топлива может доставить указанные 3 тонны в абсолютно любую точку САР.


Ну, в паспорте у машины тоже написано, что максимальная скорость 250 км/час. Но кто ежедневно ездит с такой скоростью? Су-24М тоже может и больше, чем три тонны утащить, но зачем? Если цели для того, чтобы быть уничтоженной, достаточно 4 фугасок, зачем жечь лишний керосин?

+ еще момент: в жарком климате тяга ТРД и с ней грузоподъемность падают, так что «бумажные» параметры не работают. Вспомните кадры прошлой осени, где Су-25 уходили с Хмеймима с трудом отрываясь с конца полосы всего-то с четырьмя 250-кг бомбами и парой ПТБ.




> В Иран все тоже нужно везти сначала по морю, а потом по суше.


относительно Ирана повторюсь лишь, что мы пока не знаем, какова нагрузка у бортов, работающих с Хамадана. Но сомневаюсь, что сильно много будет именно по озвученной Вами причине.




> он способен довезти из дома и 12 т на рубеж Ракка-Пальмира.


Можно и 24 привезти при желании, но я Вас умоляю – зачем 12, когда для поражения цели достаточно и трех? См. выше пример с автомобилем.




> Это меньше, чем хочется…это очень-очень мало


При нынешней ситуации с движками и запчастями это очень даже неплохо.




> Такая трактовка слишком вольная. 
> При всем уважении осмелюсь настаивать, что слова «чугуний» в русском <….>. раньше были еще и Х-15.


Ладно уж Вам привязываться к словам))
Я не говорю, что бомбовое вооружение Ту-22М3 было «для шутки». Но возможность его применения в большой войне обуславливалась применением ракетного оружия – будь то Х-22 или Х-15. Без предварительного удара ракетами самолет с бомбами просто не долетел бы до цели. Я это имел ввиду.
Конечно, в постхрущевскую эпоху, когда создавался 45й, внимание к способности увезти и уронить разом много бомб (да еще после Вьетнама) со стороны наших военных было серьезным. Но наиболее важной способностью данного комплекса в большой войне, для которой все и готовилось, была именно способность эффективно применять управляемые ракеты.




> А можно не одну, а три


Так где их столько взять - целей-то разведанных?

----------


## Djoker

> *Авиация США прикрыла американский спецназ от ударов сирийских ВВС*
> 
> 
> 
> Истребитель возглавляемой США коалиции вынудил два самолета сирийских ВВС покинуть контролируемый курдами район на северо-востоке Сирии. Об этом сообщает в пятницу, 19 августа, Reuters со ссылкой на Пентагон.
> 
> Инцидент, который обошелся без последствий, произошел в провинции Эль-Хасака.
> 
> Ранее в пятницу ТАСС сообщило со ссылкой на Пентагон, что США отправили 18 августа авиацию в Эль-Хасаку, чтобы защитить свой спецназ от ударов сирийских ВВС. «Мы дали четко понять, что американские самолеты будут защищать наземные силы, если те окажутся в опасности. Мы будем обеспечивать их безопасность, сирийскому режиму будет рекомендовано не подвергать их риску», — сказал представитель военного ведомства.
> ...


https://lenta.ru/news/2016/08/20/syria/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/ir...mpaign=article

----------


## lithium

> относительно большие и стационарные цели - лагерь, склад, комплекс зданий, стоянка техники, завод, укрепрайон


Это всегда называлось площадными целями.  



> Думаю, мешает в первую очередь дефицит этих самых целей. Плюс ограничения с точки зрения запаса горючего.


Почему же тогда при дефиците целей на видео всегда присутствуют пары бомбардировщиков, а в печатных сообщения МО вообще говорится о группах из 6-ти машин?
Что же касается запаса горючего, то можно использовать компромиссный вариант с загрузкой только г/о (36 ОФАБ-250-270). Тогда бомбометание не будет выглядеть смешно и   будет запас керосина на перелет от одной цели к другой. 
Кроме того, использование длинных серий бомб отлично подходит для очистки районов предполагаемого нахождения пеших душманов или рассредоточенных пикапов. 



> Ну, в паспорте у машины тоже написано, что максимальная скорость 250 км/час. Но кто ежедневно ездит с такой скоростью?


Да, обыно не ездят. Во-первых, страшно, а во-вторых, ПДД предписывает огранивать скорость.   :Biggrin: 
Но сравнение самолета с автомобилем неуместно.   Фирма Су заявляет, что 615 км является *практическим*, а не максимальным радиусом.  



> Практический радиус действия у земли на комбинированном режиме (на участке 200 км – Vкр., на остальных участках V=900 км/ч) с ПТБ и 6х ФАБ-500М-62, км -615 км.


 Очевидно, что  при полетах на оптимальных высотах практический радиус с теми же подвесками будет больше. 
Напомню определение практической дальности.
 
Источник



> Су-24М тоже может и больше, чем три тонны утащить, но зачем? Если цели для того, чтобы быть уничтоженной, достаточно 4 фугасок, зачем жечь лишний керосин?


Потому, что рациональнее планировать вылет для уничтожения нескольких целей, а не одной. Сами же цели бывают разные. Если это колонна, то 6 ФАБ-500М62 – подходящий вариант. 




> + еще момент: в жарком климате тяга ТРД и с ней грузоподъемность падают, так что «бумажные» параметры не работают.


Извините, уважаемый коллега, но   данное утверждение глубоко ошибочно. То, что названо «бумажными параметрами» является показателями, которые перед занесением в документы всегда подтверждаются при испытаниях, проводимых в диапазоне от -50 до +50 градусов Цельсия. 



> Но сомневаюсь, что сильно много будет именно по озвученной Вами причине.


Да, выбор аэродрома вдали от Каспия это такой же маразм, как и 3 тонны на Ту-22М3.  :Smile: 



> Можно и 24 привезти при желании, но я Вас умоляю – зачем 12, когда для поражения цели достаточно и трех?


24 т  ограничивают радиус действия до неудобных 500-600 км  и такая нагрузка   будет сильно расходовать ресурс двигателей и планера, что необоснованно в данной ситуации. 



> Но наиболее важной способностью данного комплекса в большой войне, для которой все и готовилось, была именно способность эффективно применять управляемые ракеты.


Ув. Muller Вы правы. 
В случае применения ракетного оружия боевой нагрузкой Ту-22М3 будет как минимум одна (чаще две) Х-22. Ее масса 6 т. следовательно, при использовании бомб, их масса должна быть как *минимум 6 т*. но ни как не 3т!



> Так где их столько взять - целей-то разведанных?


Странный вопрос при такой регулярности вылетов.

----------


## lithium

> на видео несколько раз попадал момент, когда первые тупоносые ОФАБ-250-270, сходящие со второго ряда КД, сильнее остальных мотало потоком


Все возмущения воздуха находятся за самолетм. Под ним течение ламинарное и возмущения движения ФАБ обусловлено погрешностями при их изготовлении. 



> Так что, рискну предположить, что решение возить по 10 бомб вместо 12 принято в результате анализа записей средств объективного контроля.


Все эти анализы сделаны еще в 70-е входе разработки машины. Если бомба изготовлена без погрешностей, то она летит ровно.

----------


## lithium

> Даже просто пролет над территорией с бармалеями... Никакой полигон и учения не дадут этого психологического опыта.


Что-то подсказывает, что полет над Северным Ледовитым океаном в писхологическом смысле является более напряженным.

----------


## Djoker

The Russo-Iranian Military Coalition in Syria may be Deepening | Critical Threats

----------


## ZHeN

как-то недолго музыка играла



> *Иран сообщил о прекращении использования Россией авиабазы Хамадан*
> 
> Россия прекратила использование авиабазы Хамадан в Иране, заявил официальный представитель МИД Ирана Бахрам Гасеми
> Официальный представитель МИД Ирана Бахрам Гасеми заявил во время пресс-конференции, что Россия на данный момент завершила использование иранской военной базы Хамадан, сообщает агентство Tasnim.


Иран сообщил о прекращении использования Россией авиабазы Хамадан :: Политика :: РБК

----------


## Avia M

Как сказал классик: "Музыка вечна". Так что продолжение последует. Политика однако, войны всякие информационные...

----------


## lithium

Похоже, что кратковременное базирование в Хамадане было лишь демонстрацией готовности Ирана к серьезному военному сотрудничеству с РФ. В связи с этим нельзя исключать, что бомбы для этой пиар-акции доставлялись в Хамадан с помощью ВТА.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

> Что-то подсказывает, что полет над Северным Ледовитым океаном в писхологическом смысле является более напряженным.



И в чем эта напряженность выражается?

----------


## lithium

В случае отказа техники при катапультировании над душманской территорией шансы уцелеть где-то 50/50. При катапультировании над водой с температурой -1 шансы замерзнуть заметно выше 50%.

----------


## lithium

> 


ОДАБ-500ПМ?

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 23 авг - РИА Новости. Иран не запрещал самолетам РФ использовать авиабазу Хамадан для полетов над Сирией, заявил спикер иранского парламента Али Лариджани.

Спикер заявил, что страна не предоставляла авиабазу в распоряжение РФ, добавив, что "это временная мера, и база используется только для дозаправки". Иранские власти ранее неоднократно уже подчеркивали, авиабаза используется только для дозаправки бомбардировщиков.

Лариджани, слова которого приводит агентство Tasnim, отметил, что Иран сотрудничает с РФ в рамках кампании в Сирии и в борьбе с терроризмом.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 23 авг - РИА Новости. Российское Минобороны предложило создать механизм предотвращения инцидентов между активизировавшейся сирийской авиацией и действующими в регионе американскими ВВС, сообщил газете "Известия" источник в военно-дипломатических кругах.

"В связи с возросшей активностью сирийской авиации Россия выступила с инициативой о создании механизма предотвращения инцидентов между самолетами ВВС Сирии и американской авиацией, участвующей в операции "Неустрашимая решимость", - пишет издание.

"Инициатива российского министерства обороны появилась в связи с тем, что после передачи Дамаску бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 и возвращения из ремонта другой авиатехники активность сирийских ВВС значительно выросла. Они, в частности, сыграли большую роль в боях в окрестностях Алеппо, а сейчас привлекаются к решению боевых задач и в других районах страны", - сообщает газета со ссылкой на свой источник.

"Однако увеличение числа боевых вылетов чревато инцидентами, поскольку у сирийцев нет такого канала связи с американцами, как, например, у российских военных", - поясняет издание.

Источник "Известий" добавил, что один из вариантов решения проблемы - включение сирийской стороны в соглашение о координации действий, действующее между Россией и США.

Российскую инициативу, оформленную уже в виде технических предложений, планируется обсудить на встрече глав внешнеполитических ведомств России и США, которая пройдет 26–27 августа, добавляет газета.

----------


## Let_nab

*
Аэродром отскока*

Российские военно-космические силы могли пользоваться иранской авиабазой Хамадан менее недели. 16 августа стало известно, что Тегеран предоставил России право разместить там самолеты дальней авиации, а вечером в воскресенье разрешение было отозвано. Министр обороны Ирана Хосейн Дехган обвинил Москву в «неджентльменском поведении» и желании «показать себя сверхдержавой». Источник «Ъ» в органах военного управления РФ рассказал, что у сторон возникло «некоторое недопонимание»: российские военные хотели использовать авиабазу не только как аэродром подскока, но и как полноценный военный объект с размещением там соответствующих арсеналов, но иранскую сторону такой вариант не устроил.

Тегеран не дает добро

Министр обороны Ирана Хосейн Дехган в интервью второму каналу иранского телевидения, которое вышло в эфир поздно вечером в воскресенье, объявил о прекращении полетов российской дальней авиации с иранской территории для нанесения ударов по боевикам в Сирии. Один из ключевых членов иранского правительства позволил себе редкую для высших официальных лиц Ирана публичную критику действий Москвы. Он выразил открытое недовольство тем, как новость об использовании базы освещалась российской стороной.

“Русские заинтересованы в том, чтобы показать себя сверхдержавой и гарантировать свою роль в определении политического будущего Сирии. И конечно, с их стороны наблюдалась определенная доля позерства и неджентльменского поведения. - Хосейн Дехган, министр обороны Ирана"

*Полностью - https://news.mail.ru/politics/26864352/?frommail=1*

----------


## Pilot

АЛЕППО, 23 авг - РИА Новости, Михаил Алаеддин. Сирийская армия отразила атаки отрядов террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещенная в РФ) в районе авиабазы Кувейрис и академии ВВС в 50 километрах восточнее города Алеппо, сообщил РИА Новости сирийский военный источник.

"Террористы ИГ напали на ряд позиций армии в районе Кувейрис близ авиабазы и академии ВВС. Армии удалось отбить все атаки, террористы понесли потери в живой силы, и было уничтожены несколько единиц техники врага",- сказал собеседник агентства.

По данным источника, в Кувейрис направлены дополнительные силы правительственных войск с целью укрепления линии обороны на случай новой атаки.

В самом городе Алеппо более двух недель продолжаются ожесточенные бои за артиллерийское и тыловое училища, а также в квартале 1070 на юго-западе мегаполиса.

Террористы пытаются стянуть подкрепление в Алеппо из Турции и соседних провинций Идлиб и Хама. Сирийская авиация уничтожает большую часть автоколонн террористов на пути их следования, однако часть машин с боевиками и боеприпасами сумела добраться до западного и юго-западного фронта Алеппо.

----------


## Nazar

> [B]
> российские военные хотели использовать авиабазу не только как аэродром подскока, но и как полноценный военный объект с размещением там соответствующих арсеналов, но иранскую сторону такой вариант не устроил.


у Ирана это идет в разрез с действующей Конституцией.

----------


## Pilot

Турция входит в Сирию. Пока зашел спецназ и танки, готовят проходы для пехоты. авиация и артиллерия наносят удары по территории рядом с Джараблусом

----------


## OKA

> Турция входит в Сирию. Пока зашел спецназ и танки, готовят проходы для пехоты. авиация и артиллерия наносят удары по территории рядом с Джараблусом



"Турция все-таки не выдержала приближения курдских YPG к заявленной Турцией красной черте - линии "Азаз-Джераблус", а так как протурецкие боевики так и не смогли своими силами выбить ИГ из этого района, то теперь турки решили все взять в свои руки. Отряды турецкой армии, при поддержке авиации и артиллерии пересекли границу и продвигаются в районе г.Джераблус, на западном берегу Евфрата. Турков сопровождают боевики различных протурецких группировок боевиков. Одновременно наносятся артиллерийские удары по курдам, чтобы они не приближались.

      

Турецкое наступление на севере Сирии - Юрий Лямин


Полёт иранского Shahed-129

----------


## Avia M

"В Москве глубоко обеспокоены происходящим в районе сирийско-турецкой границы, - отметили в МИД РФ. - Прежде всего вызывает тревогу возможность дальнейшей деградации обстановки в зоне конфликта, в том числе с учетом возможных сопутствующих жертв среди мирного населения и обострения межэтнических противоречий между курдами и арабами".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - МИД РФ: сирийский кризис может быть урегулирован только через диалог с участием курдов

----------


## OKA

> "В Москве глубоко обеспокоены происходящим в районе сирийско-турецкой границы, - отметили в МИД РФ...


Надо было срочно чем-нибудь армию занять-чтоб не "путчило")) Как обычно-услать куда-нибудь, желательно подальше от власти))


"В ходе начавшегося с утра наступления турецкой армии и протурецких боевиков на севере Сирии, к вечеру сегодняшнего дня они практически полностью овладели крупнейшим из оставшихся форпостов Халифата в северной Сирии - городом Джараблус. Перед лицом явно превосходящего противника, Халифат особо не упирался и начал отступать от города на юго-восток, попутно подвергаясь ударам турецкой и американской авиации.

Так же наступление развивалось и к западу от Джараблуса, где турецкий спецназ и отряды боевиков ССА занимали приграничные города и поселки.



По сути, первоначальная задача Турции - взять под контроль всю границу от Аль-Раи до Джараблуса и потом начать теснить Халифат на юг, чтобы максимально ограничить распространение курдов к северо-западу от Манбиджа.
YPG уже заявила, что курды прекрасно понимают, что главная цель Турции не Халифат, а курды, поэтому не исключены столкновения между протурецкими боевиками и курдами.

Официальный Дамаск по поводу ввода турецких войск высказал протест в связи с нарушением собственного суверенитета, но вряд ли за этим что-то последует, так как объективно, война курдов, Халифата и протурецких боевиков в северной Сирии играет скорее на руку Асаду, так как ослабляет его врагов. Российский МИД по этому поводу меланхолично высказал "обеспокоенность". Турция на это заявила, что еще до начала ввода войск в Северную Сирию об этом были поставлены в известность Россия, Иран и США. Неофициально же, Россия "сочла турецкие контртеррористические действия в северной Сирии актуальными" https://rg.ru/2016/08/24/v-mid-rf-so...i-v-sirii.html, что указывает на наличие закулисных договоренностей между Россией, Ираном и Турцией по купированию курдского проекта США.

В данный момент, передовые отряды ССА выдвинулись к югу от Джараблуса и преследуют отходящие отряды Халифата. "Черные" скорее всего будут постепенно отводить войска от границы с Турцией в направлении Аль-Баба, чтобы не оказаться отрезанными от основных сил. В этой связи можно ожидать, что в течение месяца Халифат потеряет большую часть контролируемой территории в северной Сирии.
Основные силы зеленых составляют боевики "Фаллах-аль-Шам". В состав группировки входят так же боевики "Джейш-аль-Тахрир", "Дивизии Султана Мурада", "Фронта Шамия", "Нуреддин-ан-Зинки" и "Дивизии Хамза". Общая численность группировки около 2000-2500 человек (стоит отметить, что часть сил турки забрали для этой операции из района Азаза, а так же из Идлиба и Латакии). Они действуют при поддержке батальона турецких "бордовых беретов", а так же как минимум двух БТГ турецкой армии действующей в приграничной полосе. На направлении главных ударов турки сосредоточили около 80 орудий различных калибров + РСЗО и тяжелые минометы. С воздуха операцию прикрывает до 8 F-16. Отмечалось и присутствие американских штурмовиков А-10 к юго-западу от Джараблуса.

Так как Халифат отходит на юго-запад, протурецкие боевики и курды стремительно сближаются. В районе поселка Амарна они уже встретились и сообщается о столкновениях в районе поселка, а так же об авиаударах турецких F-16.
В целом, стратегическая ситуация такова, что основной интерес тут вскоре будет представлять на война с Халифатом, а курдско-турецкая война в северной Сирии. Стоит помнить, что Турция считает курдов из PYD и YPG, такими же террористами, как и Халифат, а следовательно формально у нее руки развязаны, так как удары по курдам могут идти под лозунгом "борьбы с терроризмом".

Сегодня в Турции с визитом побывал Байден, пообещав поддержку американской авиации в ходе боев с Халифатом. Турецкие источники так же сообщают, что якобы Эрдоган и Байден договорились о том, что продвижение курдов к западу от Ефрата будет остановлено и курды потеряют поддержку США, если попробуют продвигаться на запад от Ефрата в сторону Африна и Аль-Баба. Если это так, то США кинули своих протеже по полной, так как курдам при таких раскладах придется распрощаться с мыслью о соединении с кантоном Африн. Как уже говорилось не раз на этот счет, для США курды расходный материал, поэтому они без труда пожертвовали их интересами, когда речь зашла о некоторой нормализации отношений с Турцией."

Подробнее :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2919126.html

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Бывший "79 белый":

----------


## ZHeN

или временно 79-й ?

----------


## Muller

> или временно 79-й ?


Именно, что временно

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 авг – РИА Новости. Летчики ВВС США рассказали в интервью USA Today подробности сближения с сирийскими истребителями на северо-востоке Сирии. 

Американские ВВС перехватили два сирийских истребителя над Эль-Хасакой

Инцидент произошел 19 августа близ Эль-Хасаки. Как заявили в Пентагоне, в этом районе, где ранее сирийская авиация атаковала позиции курдов,  находится спецназ, направленный коалицией во главе с США.

Когда сирийский Су-24 вошел в воздушное пространство над Эль-Хасакой, ему навстречу поднялись два американских истребителя F-22. По словам пилотов ВВС США, попытки связаться с сирийским летчиком не увенчались успехом. Американские военные связались также с российскими военнослужащими, но те, как сообщается, не были осведомлены о действиях сирийцев.

Тогда пилоты F-22 запросили разрешение приблизиться к Су-24, чтобы определить, вооружен ли он. Один из F-22 стал преследовать Су-24 в течение нескольких минут, пока тот не покинул небо над Эль-Хасакой.

"Я следовал за ним, пока он делал все три разворота. Похоже, он не подозревал, что я рядом", — рассказал пилот.

Через несколько мгновений в этом районе появился второй сирийский самолет. Проследив за ним, американские летчики выяснили, что он не был вооружен, как и предыдущий.

По словам пилотов, они смогли приблизиться к сирийским самолетам на расстояние около шестисот метров, не будучи замеченными.

В командном пункте ВВС США в Катаре заявили, что были готовы отдать приказ сбить сирийские самолеты, если бы те представляли угрозу для сил коалиции. "Я бы не колебался. Все, что мне было в тот момент нужно, чтобы сбить их, это сообщение с земли об атаке", — заявил генерал-майор ВВС США Джей Сильверия.

В свою очередь, генерал-лейтенант Джеффри Харриган отметил, что в небе над Сирией велика возможность случайной ошибки. "Большое беспокойство вызывает просчет. Его может совершить любая сторона", — сказал он."

https://ria.ru/syria/20160826/1475427160.html

----------


## Nazar

Поговаривают, что наши ракетчики в это время могли "пощупать" F-22..

----------


## OKA

> Поговаривают, что наши ракетчики в это время могли "пощупать" F-22..


Хорошо бы)) Таку зверюгу пошшупать завсегда полезно)) 
Ещё б с воздуха какой-нибудь 214ОН прислушался-присмотрелся издалека))

----------


## OKA

Про боевые "пупыри" (по наводке с BMPD) :

"В целях обеспечения безопасности личного состава российской авиабазы применяются самые современные средства


 Олег ГРОЗНЫЙ, «Красная звезда»

Всякий путник, оказавшийся в окрестностях Хмеймима, имеет возможность наблюдать диковинный предмет в форме большого белого баклажана с оперением, практически неподвижно висящий в прозрачно-голубом сирийском небе. Об истинном предназначении и возможностях этого летающего «овоща» знают лишь немногие. Специальный корреспондент «Красной звезды» тоже кое-что выяснил о нём и даже стал свидетелем его запуска в очередной полёт.

Мобильный привязной аэростатный комплекс видеонаблюдения применяется в общей системе охраны авиабазы Хмеймим, – пояснил Александр В. – старший расчёта по обеспечению функционирования комплекса. – Его задача – осуществлять видеонаблюдение за территорией, где базируется авиационная техника и личный состав, а также за окружающей местностью. Изображение с камеры, подвешенной под аэростатом, в хорошем разрешении подаётся на монитор оператора, находящегося на земле в специальном автомобиле. Далее оно по каналам связи в онлайн режиме может транслироваться заинтересованному в данной информации подразделению вплоть до Центра управления обороной Российской Федерации.
Конечно, обо всех тактико-технических характеристиках и возможностях комплекса собеседник дипломатично умолчал, но то, о чём счёл возможным рассказать только укрепило в уверенности, что никто незамеченным в охраняемую зону не попадёт – причём ни днём, ни ночью. Кроме того, умная аппаратура умеет по заданию оператора сопровождать движущиеся объекты.

В одну из ночей подозрительными лицами велась видеосъёмка взлётов и посадок наших самолётов

Александр также рассказал, что за время применения аэростатного комплекса в Хмеймиме с его помощью удалось обнаружить порывы в ограждении аэродрома. В одну из ночей дежурный оператор разглядел, как на некотором удалении от базы подозрительными лицами велась видеосъёмка взлётов и посадок наших самолётов. Данная информация установленным порядком немедленно была передана структурам, отвечающим за обеспечение безопасности на земле.
– Простота, эффективность и экономичность в эксплуатации комплекса делает его очень востребованным, – продолжил Александр. Аэростат способен длительное время висеть как привязанный над объектом и внимательно «оглядывать» все подступы к нему. Необходимо только периодически заряжать аккумуляторы и протирать оптику.
Как удалось дополнительно выяснить, помимо основной функции «приглядывать», он может ещё выполнять другие задачи – например работает ретранслятором. Кроме того, находящаяся на борту компактная метеостанция снабжает землю самой актуальной информацией о силе и направлении ветра, влажности воздуха – данными, необходимыми лётчикам для выполнения задания. С помощью комплекса можно вести контроль за строительством новых объектов инфраструктуры авиабазы, а также за соблюдением мер безопасности при движении автотранспорта по аэродрому.  
– Техника надёжная, на неё можно положиться, – убеждён старший расчёта. – Управляют ею специалисты, от мастерства которых зависит работы всего комплекса и в конечном счёте безопасность объектов и людей.
Как удалось позже убедиться, каждый военнослужащий из состава расчёта разбирается в основах аэро- и термодинамики, метеорологии, телекоммуникации и связи, имеет опыт работы с гелием – газом, которым наполняется аэростат. Например, все прекрасно понимают, что при подъёме важно выдержать правильный угол дифферента, а также заданный объём оболочки – от данных показателей зависит всплывная сила летательного аппарата. В этом случае расчёт должен работать слаженно, понимая друг друга с полуслова.
– Уверен в каждом, но особо хочу выделить Алексея Б. и Алексея Е., от опыта и отношения к делу которых во многом зависит успех решения задачи, поставленной всему подразделению, – обеспечить безопасность авиабазы и прежде всего людей, находящихся на ней.
Когда с окончанием очередного жаркого дня большинство обитателей городка с названием Хмеймим собираются на отдых, один взгляд в смеркающееся небо на висящий в закатных лучах светлый «баклажан», без отдыха и усталости внимательно наблюдающий за всем происходящим на земле, придаёт им спокойствие и уверенность.  

Хмеймим, Сирия"

Всевидящее око Хмеймима

----------


## lithium

> ЕМНИП это еще в простом Ту-22 сделано было.


К вопросу о простом Ту-22

----------


## Avia M

В результате удара российского бомбардировщика Су-34 в районе Мааратат-Умм-Хауш провинции Алеппо 30 августа было уничтожено крупное скопление боевиков ИГ (запрещена в РФ) численностью до 40 человек, сообщает RNS со ссыклкой на Минобороны РФ.

«Среди ликвидированных террористов по подтвержденной по нескольким каналам разведки информации, был полевой командир Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани, более известный как «официальный представитель по работе со СМИ» международной террористической группировки «Исламское государство», — говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани считался вторым лицом в ИГ после его главаря Абу Бакра аль-Багдади и был известен своими призывами к проведению терактов в странах западной Европы и США.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> В результате удара российского бомбардировщика Су-34 в районе Мааратат-Умм-Хауш провинции Алеппо 30 августа было уничтожено крупное скопление боевиков ИГ (запрещена в РФ) численностью до 40 человек, сообщает RNS со ссыклкой на Минобороны РФ.
> 
> «Среди ликвидированных террористов по подтвержденной по нескольким каналам разведки информации, был полевой командир Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани, более известный как «официальный представитель по работе со СМИ» международной террористической группировки «Исламское государство», — говорится в сообщении ведомства.
> 
> Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани считался вторым лицом в ИГ после его главаря Абу Бакра аль-Багдади и был известен своими призывами к проведению терактов в странах западной Европы и США.


Утром американцы отчитались, что его забомбили, в обед - наши... А двумя днями ранее наши на американское предложение согласовывать вылеты в районе Алеппо сказали, что мы там не летаем и договаривайтесь с сирийцами. Кто-то кого-то жестко троллит... :)

----------


## lindr

> К вопросу о простом Ту-22


РЛС разные.

На 22Р РЛС Рубин, на 22К - ПН - будущая ПНА.

----------


## lithium

Да, РЛС разные, но связь РЛС и ОПБ-15 есть и с «Рубином». То есть идея построения прицельного комплекса одинакова как на Ту-22Р так и на Ту-22К. Или Вы имеете в виду что-то другое?

----------


## F74

> Да, РЛС разные, но связь РЛС и ОПБ-15 есть и с «Рубином». То есть идея построения прицельного комплекса одинакова как на Ту-22Р так и на Ту-22К. Или Вы имеете в виду что-то другое?


Сама идея связки ОПБ+РЛС, насколько знаю, была еще на В-17. По крайней мере, на Ту-4 ее уже реализовали.

----------


## OKA

> Утром американцы отчитались, что его забомбили, в обед - наши... А двумя днями ранее наши на американское предложение согласовывать вылеты в районе Алеппо сказали, что мы там не летаем и договаривайтесь с сирийцами. Кто-то кого-то жестко троллит... :)


Бодаются за приоритет))  Герои ждут наград)) А вот если этот душман из пещеры возьмёт и выползет живчиком.. )))

"ВАШИНГТОН, 31 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов, Анатолий Бочинин/. США не располагают сведениями, которые бы подтверждали заявление России об уничтожении ее ВС в Сирии одного из главарей и "официального представителя по работе со СМИ" террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) Абу Мухаммеда аль-Аднани. Это утверждал на регулярном брифинге для журналистов пресс-секретарь Пентагона Питер Кук.
Нет информации?

"У нас нет информации, подкрепляющей утверждение России, что она тоже нанесла удар против аль-Аднани", - сказал официальный представитель военного ведомства США.

При этом он повторил распространенную Пентагоном версию, в соответствии с которой заслуга предположительного уничтожения аль-Аднани в окрестностях сирийского города Эль-Баб принадлежит ВС США. "Мы уже подтвердили всем вам, что мы вчера (во вторник) нанесли точечный удар, направленный на аль-Аднани, близ Эль-Баба в Сирии", - заявил Кук. Однако, признал он, результаты данной американской операции Вашингтону пока точно неизвестны, они продолжают изучаться. "Мы все оцениваем результаты данного удара", - отметил Кук.

Он также обвинил Россию, не приводя никаких доказательств, в том, что она "в основном концентрируется в своей военной кампании (в Сирии) на поддержке режима (президента Башара) Асада" и "не прилагает больших усилий, если вообще их прилагает, к уничтожению верхушки ИГ". Кроме того, США не видят, чтобы ВС России "на регулярной основе" применяли в Сирии высокоточные вооружения, утверждал Кук.
В Госдепе США не комментируют ситуацию

Глава пресс-службы Госдепартамента США Джон Кирби  на регулярном брифинге не стал комментировать высказывания неназванных представителей Пентагона о том, что заявления Москвы о нанесении удара по аль-Аднани являются "шуткой". Ранее данные ремарки были распространены американскими СМИ. "Я не знаю, кто эти люди, не знаю, какой информацией они обладают", - сказал Кирби. Он также сослался на официальные заявления Министерства обороны США.

Отвечая на вопросы Кирби заметил, что "путаница возникает, потому что журналисты цитируют анонимные источники". При этом он подтвердил, что военные из США и РФ, как и раньше, сейчас не координируют нанесение ударов по исламистам в Сирии.
Белый дом от комментариев отказывается

В Совете национальной безопасности (СНБ) Белого дома давать какие-либо комментарии в связи с данными противоречиями между Россией и США отказались. Пресс-служба СНБ, к которой по этому поводу обратился корр. ТАСС, ограничилась тем, что переадресовала запрос в Пентагон.
Отчет Минобороны России

Между тем, как сообщила пресс-служба Министерства обороны России, аль-Аднани был ликвидирован в сирийской провинции Алеппо 30 августа в результате удара российского Су-34. "30 августа 2016 года в результате удара российского бомбардировщика Су-34 в районе Мааратат-Умм-Хауш провинции Алеппо было уничтожено крупное скопление боевиков ИГИЛ (прежнее название ИГ) численностью до 40 человек.

Среди ликвидированных террористов, по подтвержденной по нескольким каналам разведки информации, был полевой командир Абу Мухаммед аль-Аднани, более известный как "официальный представитель по работе со СМИ" международной террористической группировки "Исламское государство", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства России..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Пентагон отрицает, что террориста аль-Аднани уничтожили в Сирии ВС России

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

Насколько я смог рассмотреть это сирийский SA 342 Gazelle﻿.




> Входящая в состав «Свободной Сирийской Армии» (ССА) группировка «Джейш-аль-Изза» заявила, что расчет ПТРК TOW данной организации смог сбить вертолет ВКС РФ в районе Хаттаба на севере провинции Хама.
> 
> Следует отметить, что исламисты из «Джейш-аль-Изза» принимают участие в совместных операциях с рядом террористических организаций, в частности, с группировкой «Джунд-аль-Акса», связанной с «Аль-Каидой»*.
> 
> Информации о потерях в результате атаки нет, представители российского оборонного ведомства также пока не прокомментировали данное заявление. В то же время, новостное агентство ANNA News утверждает, что все российские машины успешно вернулись с боевых вылетов. По иным данным, вертолет (Gazelle) принадлежал сирийским ВВС.
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...






					
						Последний раз редактировалось LansE293; 02.09.2016 в 22:57.
					
					
				



Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter



OKA likes this.

----------


## Pilot

на видео видно, что это Газель. Есть ее фото перед тем как сбили

----------


## LansE293

Это фото именно той погибшей Газели?

----------


## Pilot

пишут, что фото сделано перед тем как сбили

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 2 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Бойцы сирийской армии и отряды ополченцев сдерживают атаки террористов на подступах к провинциальному центру Хама (220 км от Дамаска). Как сообщила телестанция "Аль-Маядин", войска вернули в пятницупод контроль населенный пункт Маардас, откуда боевики угрожали нападением на авиабазу сирийских ВВС.

В четверг банды радикальных вооруженных группировок "Джунд аль-Кудс" и "Джейш аль-Изза" захватили в этом районе ракетно-артиллерийские батареи. В Суране к северу от Хамы они прорвали передовую линию обороны правительственных сил. Всего в руках боевиков оказалось 13 населенных пунктов в окрестностях Хамы.

После прибытия подкреплений армейские части перешли в контратаку и вернули часть утраченных позиций. Поддержку с воздуха наземным силам оказывает авиация, которая наносит удары по плацдармам противника в Морике, Эль-Буэйзе, Кфар-Зите, Маане, Латмине, Тейбет-эль-Имам и Теллет-Заатаре. За сутки было ликвидировано свыше 40 боевиков. На шоссе в Кавкабу уничтожены три единицы бронетехники и несколько реактивных систем залпового огня.

Боевики в понедельник захватили под Хамой стратегический город Хальфая. Через него проходит шоссе, по которому идет снабжение регулярных войск на северо-западе Сирии. Экстремисты пытались прорваться в христианский город Мхарде, находящийся в 6 км от Хамы, но получили отпор от отрядов ополченцев.

Военные эксперты в Дамаске объясняют прорыв боевиков к Хаме тем, что значительные силы с этого фронта были направлены на оборону Алеппо.

На подступах к северной столице Сирии сирийские бойцы вернули под контроль высоты Сноубарат, Махрукат и Барандат. Они господствуют над южным въездом в город и позволят войскам вести огонь по захваченному противником комплексу военных училищ, где находилась ранее передовая линия обороны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: сирийские войска отразили наступление боевиков на авиабазу под Хамой





> Насколько я смог рассмотреть это сирийский SA 342 Gazelle﻿.


" Поражение вертолета Gazelle ВВС Сирии из ПТРК TOW боевиков
По-моему первая потеря вертолета данного типа в Сирии, запечатленная на видео. Видео с севера провинции Хама, где боевики исламистских группировок в последние дни ведут наступление против правительственных войск. Вертолет похоже заходил на посадку на какую-то импровизированную площадку. Возможно перевозил или должен был перевозить кого-нибудь из командиров, "Газели" для этого в Сирии тоже используют, если надо быстро доставить человека куда-нибудь.."

Обсуждение : Поражение вертолета Gazelle ВВС Сирии из ПТРК TOW боевиков - Юрий Лямин

"Пишут, что там были бригадный генерал Мохаммад Али Хабиб и подполковник Ала Ахмад Даюб "

 

https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/stat...13581474357248

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Юг Алеппо. Подготовка Хезбаллы к наступлению. Работа с неба. ОДАБ что ли прилетает?

----------


## lithium

> ОДАБ что ли прилетает?


Нет. Это ТОС-1.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А, понятно, спасибо.

----------


## KURYER

Ту-214Р на Хмеймиме:


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган рассказал, что он призвал мировых лидеров на саммите G20 помочь с созданием «зоны безопасности» в Сирии, где не будет боев. Об этом пишет КоммерсантЪ.

Также он предложил создать в Сирии бесполетную зону, сообщает Reuters. «Я обратился с подобным предложением и к Обаме, и к Путину»,— заявил господин Эрдоган.

Ранее операция «Щит Евфрата», развернутая турецкой армией на севере Сирии, вызвала первый раскол внутри действующей в этой стране международной коалиции во главе с США.

----------


## Pilot

Два разведывательных самолета ВМС США приблизились к российским базам в Сирии - СМИ



Лондон. 6 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Сразу два патрульных самолета ВМС США P-8A Poseidon во вторник осуществили очередной подлет к российским базам, расположенным на побережье Сирии, сообщили западные сайты, отслеживающие передвижение военной авиации.

По их данным, самолеты, предназначенные для ведения разведки и уничтожения подводных лодок, с бортовыми номерами 168761 и 168852 в настоящее время выполняют задание в восточной части акватории Средиземного моря.

Маршруты полетов самолетов пролегают близ побережья Сирии в непосредственной близости от авиабазы "Хмеймим", на которой размещается группировка ВКС России, и порта Тартус, где находится пункт материально-технического обеспечения российского ВМФ.

В этом же районе Восточного Средиземноморья, предположительно, находятся корабли постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России.

В последнее время американские патрульные самолеты P-8A Poseidon регулярно подлетают к побережью Сирии.

30 августа и 2 сентября самолеты P-8A Poseidon, вылетавшие с авиабазы Сигонелла на острове Сардиния, на протяжении длительного времени курсировали в непосредственной близости от российских баз в Сирии и районов нахождения кораблей постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море.

----------


## LansE293

*Πανωλεθρία των Τούρκων σε ενέδρα του ΡΚΚ - Οι Κούρδοι κατέστρεψαν 3 UH-60 Black Hawk και σκότωσαν δέκα Τούρκους καταδρομείς*
του Θεόφραστου Ανδρεόπουλου
21:00 06/09/2016
*Курды из засады уничтожили 3 UH-60 Black Hawk и убили десять турецких спецназовцев*
Теофраст Андреопулос
Силы РПК (около 100 человек) совершили нападение на высоту Neval в провинции Ertuş города Чукурджа и  полностью уничтожили три  вертолета Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk и десять турецких солдат. При отходе группа нанесла серьезные повреждения еще двум другим вертолеты того же типа...
Это уже вторая атака курдов в этом же районе. До этого турецкие войска потеряли 23 солдата, а 28 получили ранения различной степени тяжести.
Бой произошел с 17:00 до 17:30, когда последние пять вертолетов приземлился на высоте Neval, чтобы высадить турецкие коммандос и пытаться окруженить курдов.  При планировании операции турецкие военные использовали тактику Вооруженных сил США во Вьетнаме ("молот и наковальня"), когда несколько подразделений «воздушной кавалерии» неожиданно высаживаются и блокируют формирования Вьет Конга, прежде чем они успевают исчезнуть в обширных джунглей.
Но курды создали засаду и минометным обстрелом уничтожили три вертолета и десять турецких спецназовцев.
Количество раненых солдат неизвестно и, очень вероятно, что число погибших возрастет.
Отметим, что вчера премьер-министр Турции  посетил войска в Чукурджа для укрепления боевого духа перед началом операции, так как понесенные в предыдущие дни потери крайне негативно сказались на личном составе подразделения.
Очевидно, что изгнание тысяч опытных офицеров из Турции после неудачного переворота 15 июля вызвало серьезное снижение  боеспособности турецкой армии.
http://www.pronews.gr/portal/2016090...rkk-oi-koyrdoi
http://www.anfenglish.com/kurdistan/...ged-in-cukurca

----------


## lithium

"Искандеры-М" в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## KURYER

Адвокат: 169 сирийских заключенных обменяли на тела пяти российских военных



> Адвокат сирийских заключенных заявил об освобождении и обмене 169 заключенных на тела пяти российских военнослужащих, погибших при крушении вертолета на западе страны.
> Адвокат Мишель Шаммас (Michel Chammas) сообщил по телефону из Германии, что во вторник из тюрьмы были выпущены более 130 заключенных, интересы которых он представляет, а остальные были уведомлены о скором освобождении. Всего будут освобождены 169 человек.
> Представитель группировки "Ахрар аш-Шам" заявил, что тела россиян находятся в руках боевиков коалиции "Армия завоевания".

----------


## Avia M

Терпеливые...

Вашингтон направил в Москву "последнее предложение" по урегулированию сирийского конфликта, сообщает газета Washington Post со ссылкой на источники в администрации Барака Обамы.

https://ria.ru/syria/20160908/1476365612.html

----------


## Djoker

Ту-154 + Су-34.


Ту-154 + Су-34.: antonio_d50

----------


## LansE293

> Терпеливые...
> 
> Вашингтон направил в Москву "последнее предложение" по урегулированию сирийского конфликта, сообщает газета Washington Post со ссылкой на источники в администрации Барака Обамы.
> 
> https://ria.ru/syria/20160908/1476365612.html


В продолжении темы


> *Соглашения России и США по Сирии останутся непубличными*
> 
> Достигнутые Россией и США соглашения по Сирии останутся непубличными из-за содержащейся в них чувствительной информации, заявил министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров по итогам переговоров с госсекретарем США Джоном Керри. «Мы не можем делать эти документы публичными. Они содержат достаточно серьезную, чувствительную информацию. Не хотим, чтобы она попадала в руки тех, кто будет наверняка пытаться сорвать выполнение мер, предусмотренных и в рамках доставки гуманитарной помощи, и в других частях наших договоренностей»,
> Подробнее: Ъ-Новости - Соглашения России и США по Сирии останутся непубличными
> Как рассказали министры, план по урегулированию ситуации в Сирии включает в себя пять документов. Они не будут обнародованы, но содержание ключевых договоренностей Джон Керри и Сергей Лавров раскрыли сразу после окончания переговоров.
> 
> «Первым шагом реализации договоренностей по Сирии будет подтверждение режима прекращения огня на 48 часов с дальнейшим продлением»,— объявил Сергей Лавров. Режим прекращения огня должен начать действовать с понедельника.
> 
> «Если соглашение о прекращении огня будет соблюдаться, РФ и США продолжат работу по нанесению ударов по террористам»,— предупредил Джон Керри.
> ...

----------


## OKA

" Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба Вооружённых сил России генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской заявил, что самолёты ВКС РФ продолжат нанесение ударов по позициям террористов в Сирии после вступления в действие режима прекращения огня.

«Российские ВКС продолжат наносить удары по целям террористов на территории Сирии. Для определения объектов поражения российской и американской сторонами создаётся Совместный исполнительный центр, что позволит координировать нанесение ударов ВКС России и авиации коалиции, возглавляемой США», — приводит слова Рудского ТАСС."

https://russian.rt.com/article/32058...nosit-udary-po



"Подразделения Сирийской Арабской Армии не прекратят боевые действия в провинции Латакия, несмотря на намеченное на 18:45 начало перемирия, о чем сообщил в понедельник утром военный корреспондент Ияд аль-Хусейн.

Боевики вооруженной оппозиции в указанном регионе представлены, по большей части, различными радикальными исламистскими группировками, в том числе и отрядами «Джабхат Фатх-аш-Шам» (бывшая «Джабхат ан-Нусра»*) и «Исламской партии Туркестана»*.

Помимо значительного присутствия экстремистских формирований, некоторые из причисляемых к т.н. «умеренной оппозиции» организаций, как, например, «Ахрар-аш-Шам»,  отказались соблюдать соглашение о прекращении огня, заключенное Россией и США. 

Следует отметить, что не примкнувшие к перемирию силы могут закономерно рассматриваться ВВС САР в качестве целей для ударов.

Около 25 населенных пунктов в Латакии все еще остаются под контролем джихадистов.

Долгосрочной целью Сирийской Арабской Армии является полное освобождение Латакии от исламистов и подготовка наступления на Джиср-эш-Шугур.

*Организации, запрещенные на территории РФ

Автор оригинальной статьи – Лейс Фадель"

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...0%D0%BD%D0%B0/



"..Через месяц после первых вылетов с иранской авиабазы Хамадан для нанесения ударов по террористам «Исламского Государства»* на востоке Сирии, командование ВС РФ вновь приняло решение разместить авиацию на данном объекте в западном Иране.

По данным новостного агентства Sputnik, Москва и Тегеран в данный момент обсуждают условия использования указанного аэродрома для продолжения бомбардировок российскими самолетами объектов инфраструктуры боевиков ИГ в восточных районах Сирийской Арабской Республики.

«На протяжении недели самолеты Ан-124 и Ил-76 военно-транспортной авиации совершат несколько десятков вылетов и доставят в Хамадан все необходимое для базирования на нем бомбардировщиков Ту-22 и Су-34», – сообщил осведомленный источник агентству Sputnik.

ВКС РФ уже совершали боевые вылеты из Ирана в начале августа, однако через неделю они были оттуда выведены.

*Организация, запрещенная на территории РФ"

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...0%D0%B4%D0%B0/


Израиль нанёс авиаудары по Сирийскоу территории в районе Дамаска. 

"Israeli airstrikes hit Syrian Army positions in al-Shahm Hill and al-Farimah hill cloe to Sa'sa town, located 30km away from Damascus.

The Syrian Army responded by launching 2 SAM ground to air missiles from an airbase near Qasuoyn mountain. The missiles did not successful hit the Israeli fighter jets.

Thus far there have been no reported casualties or any suggestions to what the Israeli jets had targeted.

It is not known whether Hezbollah operates in the area. Hezbollah have been the target of many Israeli airstrikes in Syria, including commander Samir Kuntar and commander Mustafah Badr Al-Deen."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...near-damascus/

----------


## OKA

"КАИР, 13 сентября. /ТАСС/. Вооруженные силы Сирии объявили, что сбили израильский военный самолет и разведывательный беспилотный аппарат после удара израильских военных по позициям сирийской армии в провинции Эль-Кунейтра.

Об этом сообщило сегодня агентство "САНА"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Cирийские военные заявили, что сбили израильский военный самолет

----------


## Pilot

АЛЕППО, 13 сен - РИА Новости, Михаил Алаеддин. Войска сирийских ПВО сбили израильский боевой самолет и беспилотник в воздушном пространстве Сирии в провинции Кунейтра, написано в заявлении командования сирийской армии.

"Самолеты израильских ВВС 13 сентября атаковали позиции сирийской армии в провинции Кунейтра. Наше ПВО открыло огонь на поражение и сбило боевой самолет и беспилотник к западу от поселения Сасаа",- написано в заявлении.

Командование сирийской армии также обвинило Израиль в поддержке наступления террористических группировок на позиции правительственных войск в районе Голанских высот.

Ранее представитель пресс-службы израильской армии назвал ложными сообщения о потере самолета на Голанских высотах. Однако он отметил, что израильская авиация была атакована с земли зенитными ракетами после атаки на позиции сирийской артиллерии. Авиаудар по позициям артиллеристов был ответом на очередной снаряд сирийских военных, перелетевший через границу.



 КАИР, 13 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Тарасов/. Израильская армия опровергла сегодня заявления сирийских военных о якобы сбитых в САР самолетах ВВС страны. Об этом сообщает газета "Джерузалем пост".

Между тем, военные подтвердили, что со сирийские ПВО выпустили две ракеты класса земля-воздух после ударов израильской боевой авиации по позициям правительственных сил Сирии прошлой ночью, однако промахнулись. "Все израильские самолеты вернулись на базу", - отмечается в коммюнике.

----------


## Nazar

Когда-то здесь присутствовал бывший штурман ВВС СССР дядя Миша Юкки Пукки, так вот он утверждал, что в Израиле, в принципе невозможно сокрытие потерь и каждый сбитый самолет, как и пилотирующий его летчик, освещается в открытой печати.
Привычку эту взяли от американцев, которые начиная с корейской войны, так-же выдавали исключительно правдивые данные о своих потерях, в особенности это проявилось во время войны в Юго-Восточной Азии...с 65 по 73 года...

----------


## Pilot

сразу после доклада о перемирии у дороги в Кастелло

----------


## Avia M

Путаница с "Нусрой"...

Военная авиация правительства в Дамаске с предстоящего понедельника прекратит свои боевые вылеты в соответствии с условиями российско-американской договоренности о прекращении огня в Сирии.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - США: ВВС Сирии с предстоящего понедельника прекратят боевые вылеты

----------


## алтын

Ещё одно видео крушения вертолёта Ми-35М ВКС России в Сирии 8 июля 2016 г.

В районе действовали один Ми-35М и два Ми-24 российских ВКС

----------


## OKA

> "КАИР, 13 сентября. /ТАСС/. Вооруженные силы Сирии объявили, что сбили израильский военный самолет и разведывательный беспилотный аппарат после удара израильских военных по позициям сирийской армии в провинции Эль-Кунейтра.
> 
> Об этом сообщило сегодня агентство "САНА"."
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> 
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Cирийские военные заявили, что сбили израильский военный самолет



Ещё обсуждение этого эпизода :

"...Израильский военный аналитик Этерман весьма интересно прокомментировал официальную реакцию Израиля на произошедшее:

«Я никогда за свою более чем 30-летнюю бытность в Израиле не сталкивался с таким абсолютным и таким нервозным опровержением. По радио, где угодно появляются самые авторитетные арабо- и военно-ориентируемые журналисты, которые говорят о поклепе, лживом сообщении, абсолютной дезинформации. Там проигрывают сообщения сирийского телевидения, говорят, что в данном случае, как ни странно, сам текст сирийский нельзя толковать неоднозначно, не то, чтобы там были отогнаны израильские самолеты, они прямо говорят. Сирийцы утверждают, что сбит самолет и беспилотник, то есть два летательных аппарата. Сирийское сообщение выглядит так, что в час ночи по местному времени, он же час по Москве, израильские ВВС атаковали какие-то объекты в относительно ближней к Израилю Сирии. По ним действительно были выпущены две противовоздушные ракеты, выпущены не пойми откуда, они не представляли угрозы для самолетов. Их выпустили просто в небо, и уж точно они не принесли никаких неприятностей. Не было никаких потерь — ни в людях, ни в технике. И что речь идет о чисто пропагандистском акте — это, подчеркиваю, твердо израильская версия. С другой стороны, в таких случаях, скажем, если бы к нам выпустили кого-нибудь из крупных военных или даже пресс-атташе израильской армии, кого хотите, звучало бы каким-то одним способом. Но к нам выпускают журналистов, самых известных специалистов по арабским делам и самого ведущего в Израиле военного журналиста с многолетним стажем, и вот они произносят такие слова, что мы полностью отрицаем, ЦАХАЛ отрицает. Но они, на самом деле, нигде не могут сказать, ну, или я знаю, потому что они сами тоже питаются как бы из чужих рук. Такого рода историй было очень много, и я бы сказал: нет, ошибочка там или вранье. Просто потому что в Израиле скрыть падение реального самолета беспилотника можно, совершенно невероятно. Но удивляет нервность и настойчивость источников. То есть создается ощущение, что либо что-то все-таки произошло, может быть совершенно другое, либо по какой-то причине это сообщение, пусть даже неправдивое является чрезвычайно болезненным».

https://www.bfm.ru/news/333476 - цинк..."

Полностью :

Советский подарок - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

" Обстрел курдами базы армейской авиации ВС Турции в провинции Хаккяри




Судя по кадрам - выведено из строя несколько многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky S-70,
 которые широко используются турецкими вооруженными силами и силовыми структурами. С 1989 по 2001 годы Турции был поставлен 101 многоцелевой вертолет S-70A."

Обстрел курдами базы армейской авиации ВС Турции в провинции Хаккяри: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 17 сентября. /ТАСС/. Самолеты антиигиловской коалиции нанесли удар по подразделениям сирийских правительственных войск, погибли 62 сирийских военнослужащих и около 100 человек ранены. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Сегодня в период с 17:00 по 17:50 мск в районе аэродрома города Дейр-эз-Зор (Сирия) самолетами международной антиигиловской коалиции (два F-16 и два A10) нанесено четыре удара по подразделениям сирийских правительственных войск, находящихся в окружении террористических группировок "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). Самолеты коалиции вошли в воздушное пространство Сирийской Арабской Республики со стороны иракской границы", - отметил Конашенков.

По информации, полученной от сирийского командования в городе Дейр-эз-Зор, в результате удара погибли 62 сирийских военнослужащих и около 100 человек ранены.

"Сразу после нанесения воздушного удара самолетами коалиции боевики ИГ перешли в наступление", - сообщил официальный представитель МО РФ.

"В настоящее время в районе аэродрома, куда на протяжении длительного времени сбрасывалась на парашютах гуманитарная помощь местным жителям, идут ожесточенные бои с террористами", - подчеркнул Конашенков.

Если данный воздушный удар вызван ошибочными координатами цели, то это прямое следствие упрямого нежелания американской стороны координировать с Россией свои действия против террористических группировок на территории Сирии Игорь Конашенков официальный представитель Минобороны России

Как отметил начальник Российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-лейтенант Владимир Савченко, 

с получением информации от сирийской стороны командующий группировкой войск вышел на связь с центром совместных операций в Эль-Удейке, Катар, и потребовал немедленного прекращения нанесения ударов, в результате чего в 17 часов 50 минут удары были прекращены.

"После нанесения ударов боевики ИГИЛ перешли в наступление в данном районе. В настоящее время ожесточенный бой продолжается. С 19 часов самолеты ВКС России оказывают авиационную поддержку сирийским подразделениям, нанося удары по ИГИЛ. В настоящее время нанесено авиационных 10 ударов", - заявил генерал."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Антиигиловская коалиция нанесла удары по сирийским войскам


Ну это , может быть, наверное , это  был привет от Обамы и Хилого Кли. , для т.н. "портнёрофф", 
при получении ещё одной "премии мира"...

----------


## Avia M

> Ну это , может быть, наверное , это  был привет от Обамы и Хилого Кли. , для т.н. "портнёрофф", 
> при получении ещё одной "премии мира"...



Мешки с премией, уже доставлены на квартиру Хи... Авансом, так сказать, в счёт будущих разноцветных революций и прочих свержений.
Единственный светлый лучик в этом безобразии-спецсаманта. 

Умеет с высокой трибуны объяснить "ху из ху" и расставить акценты. Молодец, тужся дальше, величавая...

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 18 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. Американские военные продолжают сбор информации об ударе, нанесенном в субботу по сирийской армии в Дейр-эз-Зор. Об этом журналистам сообщил пресс-секретарь Пентагона Питер Кук.

"Пока мы все еще пытаемся выяснить все факты. Если мы действительно по ошибке нанесли удар по позициям сирийских военных, то мы сожалеем об этом, особенно в связи с гибелью людей", - сказал он.

Кук при этом утверждал, что российская сторона ранее в субботу не высказывала никакой обеспокоенности после того, как ее поставили в известность об операциях коалиции в данном районе. "Центр по контролю за воздушными операциями ранее в этот день уведомил российских представителей о том, что авиация коалиции будет действовать в этом районе, и тогда никаких возражений не последовало", - добавил он.

Представитель ведомства также сослался на заявление Центрального командования Вооруженных сил США, в котором говорится о том, что ВВС группы стран-участниц контртеррористической операции в Сирии и Ираке думали, что атакуют группировку "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). "Мы рассмотрим все аспекты данного удара, чтобы определить, можно ли извлечь из этого какие-либо уроки. В то же время, усилия коалиции будут направлены на уничтожение ИГ", - резюмировал он.

17 сентября командование сирийской армии сообщило о том, что в городе Дейр-эз-Зор в результате авиаудара погибли 62 сирийских военнослужащих и около 100 человек получили ранения. По информации официального представителя Минобороны России генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова, в районе аэродрома города Дейр-эз-Зор самолеты международной "антиигиловской коалиции" нанесли четыре удара по подразделениям сирийских правительственных войск, находящимся в окружении террористов группировки ИГ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Пентагон все еще собирает данные об ударе, нанесенном в Сирии


"Миротворцы"- типа не знали где база. 




"ООН, 18 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Постоянный представитель РФ при ООН Виталий Чуркин зачитал в субботу журналистам выдержки из документов по Сирии, которые согласовали министр иностранных дел Сергей Лавров и госсекретарь США Джон Керри. Ранее Вашингтон отказался публиковать достигнутые договоренности, что поставило под угрозу принятие резолюции Совета Безопасности ООН в поддержку российско-американской сделки.

"По причинам, которые мы не можем целиком понять, США не согласились поделиться с вами или даже с членами Совета Безопасности текстами этих документов. Но я зачитаю выдержки из двух этих документов, чтобы вы просто понимали, в чем дело", - сказал дипломат, покинув экстренную встречу СБ ООН, созванную Россией после ударов коалиции во главе с США по сирийским войскам в районе города Дейр-эз-Зор.

Совместная борьба с терроризмом

"Российская Федерация и США собираются предпринять совместные усилия по стабилизации ситуации в Сирии, которые включают особые меры в районе Алеппо.

Разграничение территорий, контролируемых "Исламским государством" (ИГ, запрещено в РФ), "Джебхат ан-Нусрой" (запрещенные в РФ террористические группировки) и умеренными вооруженными оппозиционными силами, остается ключевым приоритетом, так же как размежевание умеренных оппозиционных формирований и "Нусры", - зачитал Чуркин выдержку из вступительной части документа, принятого в ночь на 10 сентября по итогам многочасовых переговоров Лаврова и Керри в Женеве.

Далее постпред РФ ознакомил журналистов с другим документом, согласованным в июле и касающимся деятельности совместной группы по претворению в жизнь договоренностей, цель которой - "обеспечить расширенное сотрудничество между Соединенными Штатами и Российской Федерацией". "Участники (соглашения) - Соединенные Штаты и Российская Федерация - будут работать вместе в рамках совместной группы по имплементации, чтобы победить "Джебхат ан-Нусру" и ДАИШ (арабское название ИГ), в контексте укрепления режима прекращения огня и поддержки политического переходного процесса, изложенного в резолюции Совета Безопасности ООН 2254", - продолжил он.

США не дождались совместных ударов

Как разъяснил дипломат, достигнутые договоренности предполагали, что совместная группа по их осуществлению начнет работу 19 сентября. "Так что если США хотели нанести эффективный удар по "Джебхат ан-Нусре" в Дейр-эз-Зоре или еще где-либо, они могли подождать еще два дня и скоординировать (свои действия) с нашими военными, а также убедиться в том, что они атакуют тех, кого нужно. Вместо этого они решили провести эту безрассудную операцию", - сказал он.

Сделка под вопросом

Чуркин не согласился с тем, что на российско- американских договоренностях можно поставить крест.

"Нет, - ответил он на вопрос о том, можно ли считать сделку "мертвой". - Вы знаете, как я сказал, тут стоит очень большой знак вопроса. Мне будет очень интересно посмотреть, как будет реагировать Вашингтон".

По словам дипломата, если американские власти последуют примеру своего постпреда Саманты Пауэр, которая покинула зал СБ в момент выступления российской делегации и ушла критиковать Россию перед журналистами, то это чревато "серьезными проблемами". "Но я надеюсь, что они найдут способ убедить нас и всех остальных, что серьезно настроены на политическое урегулирование конфликта в Сирии, серьезно настроены на борьбу с террористами", - добавил Чуркин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Чуркин раскрыл детали сделки по Сирии, которые отказались обнародовать США


"...Официальный представитель российского МИД Мария Захарова высказалась еще жестче, заявив, что, разбомбив отряды правительственных войск, США показали, Белый дом "защищает ИГ"."

https://ria.ru/syria/20160918/1477226813.html


"...По сути, то, что сегодня случилось, это казус белли."

http://anhar.livejournal.com/2788080.html#comments


Ещё :

Представитель РФ вСБ ООН В.Чуркин :





Камент "спецСаманты" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8sHzxILZMk

Карта с брифинга МО РФ.



Камент МО :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRqoLhh-WNg


"...Часть позиций потерянных вчера после американских ударов удалось вернуть. Помимо артиллерии с авиабазы Дейр-эз-Зора, наступление САА поддерживала и российская авиация. За боевиками к утру 18 сентября осталась южная и юго-восточная часть захваченного вчера района прикрывающего нефтяное поле Тайем. Наступление проводилось силами переброшенных в последние дни в Дейр-эз-Зор подразделений, которые должны были способствовать развитию успеха САА в северо-западной части анклава, где в начале недели Халифат потерпел тактическое поражение и был вынужден оставить ряд позиций."

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Запрещенная в России организация «Исламское государство» заявила, что группировка сбила сирийский военный самолет в городе Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке страны. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на аффилированное с ИГ новостное агентство.

Отмечается, что пилот самолета погиб..."

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/..._9123743.shtml

Пишут в разных источниках про Су-22 или МиГ-23...


"Дейр эз-Зор, 18 сентября. Террористы «Исламского государства» проникли на окраины Дейр эз-Зора через южный въезд «Панорама» и атаковали позиции сирийской правительственной армии. В городе идут ожесточенные бои. 

Террористы ИГ (организация запрещена в России. — Прим. ФАН) атаковали высоты Сарда-1 и Сарда-2. Сирийские военные были вынуждены оставить первую из высот, за вторую идут ожесточенные бои. Цель террористов — занять здание факультета «Аль-Фурат» и укрепиться в нем. 

Параллельно ИГ атакует с западного направления в районах Аяш и Бгелия, чтобы растянуть силы правительственной армии в две стороны от аэродрома и таким образом дать террористам с высот Сарда-1 и Сарда-2 спуститься к аэродрому и занять его. По предварительным подсчетам, в операции в Дейр эз-Зоре, которая носит название «Амр Аллах» (Приказ Бога), принимают участие порядка 1200 человек. 

Сирийская армия несет потери: так, из зенитной установки был сбит МиГ-23, поднятый на борьбу с террористами с военного аэродрома в городе Аль-Камашли. погиб управлявший истребителем пилот полковник Али Хамзат, сообщает Life.ru.

Параллельно с этим на подконтрольном террористам восточном берегу реки Евфрат идет мобилизация. Агитационные пикапы с громкоговорителями разъезжают по улицам. В заявлениях террористов говорится о «божественном» происхождении авиударов коалиции во главе с США по сирийской армии в Дейр эз-Зоре: террористы не могли занять высоты Сарда-1 и Сарда-2 на протяжении четырех лет. 

Напомним, накануне авиация международной коалиции, возглавляемой США, нанесла удар по позициям сирийской правительственной армии в Дейр эз-Зоре, в результате чего погибли не менее 60 сирийских военных, порядка сотни были ранены. В МИД РФ расценили действия США как пособничество террористам «Исламского государства». "

Источник: http://riafan.ru/556230-siriya-bolee...-v-deir-ez-zor

"...Слева стоит пилот, который сегодня погиб



Авиудары ВКС РФ и ВВС в Сирии по позициям Халифата к югу от Дейр-эз-Зора. Заявлено несколько десятков убитых боевиков.."






"АБУ-ДАБИ, 18 сентября. /ТАСС/. Австралия признала, что ее самолеты участвовали в авианалете под сирийским городом Дейр-эз-Зор, в результате которого погибли десятки солдат армии Сирии.

Об этом сообщило агентство Sana, цитируя заявление австралийского Министерства обороны.

Согласно документу военного ведомства Австралии, боевые самолеты этого государства "наряду с другими самолетами международной коалиции", которую возглавляют США, принимали участие в бомбардировке под Дейр-эз-Зором района, в котором находились позиции сирийских войск.

Австралия, отмечается в документе, "будет полностью сотрудничать в расследовании этого инцидента, которое проводит коалиция". "Австралийские самолеты никогда не имели целью (своих ударов) части регулярной сирийской армии и тем более никогда не намеревались оказывать какую-либо поддержку террористическим группировкам", - указывается в заявлении оборонного ведомства..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3631116

----------


## Avia M

Апрель 2016... ВАШИНГТОН – Президент США Барак Обама заявил, что антиигиловская международная коалиция во главе с США набрала темпы, которые она не намерена снижать.
«Сегодня в Сирии и Ираке ИГИЛ занимает оборонительную позицию, – сказал Обама в среду. – Наша коалиция из 66 стран, включая арабских партнеров, ведет наступление».Обама убежден, что антиигиловская коалиция набрала темпы

ОСЛО, 19 сентября. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя F-16 ВВС Дании приняли участие в обстреле сирийских войск в районе Дейр-эз-Зор.
Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Дания заявила об участии в авиаударе по сирийским войскам в районе Дейр-эз-Зора

----------


## OKA

> ..ОСЛО, 19 сентября. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя F-16 ВВС Дании приняли участие в обстреле сирийских войск в районе Дейр-эз-Зор.
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Дания заявила об участии в авиаударе по сирийским войскам в районе Дейр-эз-Зора



"ЛОНДОН, 19 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Броварник/. Лондон подтвердил свое участие в авиаударе международной коалиции по сирийским войскам. Об этом в понедельник сообщили в Министерстве обороны Соединенного Королевства.

"Мы можем подтвердить, что Великобритания принимала участие в недавнем авиаударе коалиции в Сирии, который был нанесен в субботу к югу от города Дейр-эз-Зор", - говорится в официальном сообщении, распространенном британским оборонным ведомством, в котором также отмечается, что страны западной коалиции "прилагают совместные усилия для расследования" случившегося.

"Великобритания не атаковала бы сирийские военные подразделения преднамеренно", - сказали в Минобороны, отказавшись "на данном этапе" от дальнейших комментариев.

Командование сирийской армии 17 сентября сообщило о том, что в городе Дейр-эз-Зор в результате авиаудара погибли 62 сирийских военнослужащих и около 100 человек получили ранения.

По информации официального представителя Минобороны России генерал-майора Игоря Конашенкова, в районе аэродрома города Дейр-эз-Зор самолеты международной "антиигиловской коалиции" нанесли четыре удара по подразделениям сирийских правительственных войск, находящимся в окружении террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ)."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Лондон подтвердил свое участие в авиаударе международной коалиции по сирийским войскам

Сколько ж их там было-то? Амеры, австралы, датчане, теперь и англы подтянулись. Круговая порука типа...

Возможно персонал разных стран был задействован на всяких ВКП, ПУ беспилотниками и т.д.  Т.е. Ната++

----------


## Avia M

Ранее заявлялись два 16, два 10. На четыре делится, но не сходится... В запасе ещё 60 стран участниц. Т.е. Ната + много.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Дак, на карте на брифинге в МО РФ было написано: "F-16 - 2, А-10 - 2, БПЛА - 2 удара. 17.00 - 17.50. 17.09".

----------


## LansE293

> "Запрещенная в России организация «Исламское государство» заявила, что группировка сбила сирийский военный самолет в городе Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке страны. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на аффилированное с ИГ новостное агентство.
> Отмечается, что пилот самолета погиб..."
> https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/..._9123743.shtml
> Пишут в разных источниках про Су-22 или МиГ-23...


Аlmasdar пишет про СУ-22М4: Бомбардировщик Су-22М4 ВВС Сирии сбит террористами "Исламского государства*" над городом Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке Сирии во время выполнения боевого вылета.
Лётчик, полковник ВВС Али Хамза, погиб при крушении.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...z-zor-russian/
А luftwaffeas про МИГ-21
Luftwaffe A.S: 2016-09

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Близко... 
Боевики ИГ снимают аэропорт ДэЗ с захваченных благодаря американской авиаподдержке позиций на горе Джебель Тарда:

----------


## OKA

"После объявления о том, что САА выходит из режима перемирия, к юго-западу от Алеппо начались массированные бомбардировки позиций боевиков.

ВКС РФ с вечера наносят удары по позициям боевиков "Ан-Нусры" и "Ахрар-аш-Шам" в районе Ларамуна и в окресностях Харитана. Так же по заявлениям боевиков ВКС РФ разбомбили 20 автомобилей к западу от Алеппо. Боевики сообщают, что это якобы "гуманитарный конвой", но скорее всего как обычно накрыли колонну снабжения, тем более что реальная гуманитарная колонна для Алеппо застряла на территории Турции.

По предварительным подсчетам по позициям боевиков в городе было нанесено более 20 авиаударов. По позициям боевиков вокруг Алеппо, более 40. Возобновились бои в застройке 1070 (они собственно особо и не прекращались) и к западу от артиллерийской базы в направлении Рашидин 5 и школы Хикма. Завтра стоит ожидать активных действий со стороны САА, связанных с расширением кольца окружения вокруг Алеппо. Боевики в свою очередь могут попытаться атаковать из контролируемых районов города и прощупать оборону САА в районе западных ферм Маллах.

"Ан-Нусра" заявляет, что готова возобновить наступление в направлении Хамы. В свою очередь беспилотники ВВС Сирии нанесли удары в районе Эль-Латамина (ключевой пункт боевиков в северной Хаме). Подразделения "Тигров" ожидают возобновления интенсивных боев в ближайшие часы.

"Джейш-аль-Ислам" начала атаки на позиции САА в Восточной Гуте. САА в свою очередь блокировала конвой с припасами, который шел в осажденную Маадамию (якобы в присутствии сотрудников ООН).

Продолжились бои и в Джобаре, сообщается о десятках убитых боевиков после обстрела их позиций из РСЗО.

В районе границы с Израилем сирийцы спалили автомобиль с боевиками. В свою очередь боевики обстреливают позиции САА из минометов и самодельных ракет.

Завершающей точкой в недолгой истории 2-й американо-российской сделки, стал прилет снаряда боевиков в российскую веб-камеру, которая должна была фиксировать соблюдение режима "перемирия" в Алеппо.

В целом, 19 сентября "перемирие" скоропостижно скончалось, и сейчас мы видим, как фронты сирийской войны неумолимо раскручивают свою привычную кровавую мясорубку."

Без ограничений - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

> 


Жестикуляция нетипичная для москвича...


http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/09/20/IGIL_r...eo?hash=642470

----------


## Nazar

> Жестикуляция нетипичная для москвича...
> 
> 
> ИГИЛ распространило видео с якобы захваченным в плен офицером ФСБ


Так у него фамилия хохлятская раз, дешевая постановка два, в Московской области нет города Царицын три...( если я не ошибаюсь ). Ну и было-бы лучше, если-бы бурята сняли, правдоподобней получилось-бы.

----------


## OKA

> Так у него фамилия хохлятская раз, дешевая постановка два, в Московской области нет города Царицын три...( если я не ошибаюсь )



Да, как-то странно- 20 сек. на тупую заставку, с претензией на пафосность, потом Сталинград Мск.обл. ...


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A6...D0%BB%D1%8C%29

Может это злобный намёк на акцию?

В любом случае реакция на это действо наверняка есть, раз в сми разлетелось...

----------


## Nazar

> В любом случае реакция на это действо наверняка есть, раз в сми разлетелось...


Таких фейков каждый день вагон и тележка.

----------


## Avia M

> Жестикуляция нетипичная для москвича...
> 
> 
> ИГИЛ распространило видео с якобы захваченным в плен офицером ФСБ


Верно подмечено! Долой в "курилку"...

----------


## OKA

"Французский авианосец «Шарль де Голль» покинул базу в Тулоне и вышел в Средиземное море, где он будет участвовать в операциях по борьбе с террористической организацией «Исламское государство» (ИГ, запрещена в России). Об этом сообщает BFM TV.

На борту авианосца находятся 24 истребителя. Как и осенью 2015 года, он будет развернут в восточной части Средиземного моря, гораздо ближе к Сирии и Ираку, отмечает телеканал.

Это уже третья операция «Шарль де Голля» против ИГ с января 2015 года. Это будет последняя операция авианосца перед крупным ремонтом, который начнется в начале 2017 года и продлится 18 месяцев..."

Подробнее на РБК:

Авианосец «Шарль де Голль» в третий раз отправился на борьбу с ИГ :: Политика :: РБК


"Четверо боевиков поддерживаемой США «Новой Сирийской Армии» публично перешли во вторник на сторону террористов «Исламского Государства»* в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

Все они проходили подготовку вместе с американскими военнослужащими и их западными союзниками на территории Иордании, однако затем они покинули лагерь, чтобы присоединиться к джихадистам ИГ у границы с Ираком.

По данным новостного агентства «Аль-Амак», близкого к террористам, бывшие члены «Новой Сирийской Армии» перешли на сторону ИГ добровольно, о чем они сообщили в опубликованном позднее видео.

Представители ВС США и «Новой Сирийской Армии» еще никак не отреагировали на сообщения о перебежчиках.

*Организация, запрещенная на территории РФ"



https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...5%D0%B1%D0%B5/

----------


## LansE293

Подпись под видео: Падение боевого самолета, принадлежащего режиму Асада в east Qalamoun (Восточный Каламун) недалеко от Дамаска.

Сирийский военный самолет разбился в среду под Дамаском, но неясно был ли он сбит или причиной падения явилась техническая неисправность, сообщает Сирийский центр мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека. Судьба пилотов также неизвестна.
Syrian warplane crashes near Damascus, cause unknown - monitor | Reuters

Сирийские государственные СМИ со ссылкой на военный источник подтверждают, что военный самолет разбился после того, как был обстрелян боевиками "Исламского государства". Однако не известно, было ли это причиной аварии. Они сообщают также, что пилот был спасен.

Боевики террористической организации "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена на территории России) взяли на себя ответственность за крушение самолета сирийских ВВС.

Самолет Миг-23 сирийских ВВС выполнял авиаудары по позициям ИГ в районе аль-Батраа.
Самолет ВВС Сирии сбили к северу от Дамаска

----------


## Иваныч

Убиты 30 офицеров западных разведок, но шум не поднимают
Мишель Хосудовский

США и их союзники создали полевой «Оперативный центр» (Field Operations Room) в районе Алеппо, укомплектованный личным составом разведывательных служб. До того, как этот «полусекретный» объект 20 сентября был назначен в качестве цели для нанесения удара российскими ракетами, в нем действовали сотрудники разведок США, Британии, Израиля, Турции, Саудовской Аравии и Катара.

Согласно сообщению информационного агентства Fars News, удар по этому разведывательному объекту был нанесен российской стороной непосредственно после воздушных ударов ВВС США в районе Дейр-эз-Зор по вооруженным силам Сирии в поддержку террористов ИГИЛ*. «Российские военные корабли, расположенные в прибрежных водах Сирии, произвели прицеливание и уничтожили иностранный военный оперативный центр, убив свыше двух дюжин израильских и западных офицеров».

«Российские военные корабли выпустили три ракеты „Калибр“ по иностранному офицерскому координационному оперативному центру в районе Дар Эзза (Dar Ezza) в западной части Алеппо недалеко от горы Саман (Sam'an), убив 30 израильских и западных офицеров».

Оперативный центр находился в западной части провинции Алеппо в районе горы Саман, где имеется много древних пещер. Регион расположен в глубине горной цепи.

Сообщение агентства Fars оставляет впечатление того, что «оперативный центр» был укомплектован, главным образом, израильскими военнослужащими. По всей вероятности, руководство объектом осуществляли США, и с объектом осуществлялась координация местными союзниками Вашингтона в тесной связи с американскими военными и разведслужбами.

За исключением агентства Fars и Sputnik Arabic, новость об этой российской атаке против разведывательного объекта коалиции, возглавляемой Соединенными Штатами, не попала в заголовки. Фактически, наблюдается тотальный блэкаут. Достоверность сообщения агентства Fars еще только предстоит подтвердить.

Важным обстоятельством является то, что оперативный центр, находившийся в районе Алеппо на территории, удерживаемой боевиками, был укомплектован личным составом стран, являющихся основными государствами-спонсорами ИГИЛ и Аль-Каиды** внутри Сирии. А именно: США, Британии (активно участвовавшей в авианалетах), а также четырех стран региона — Турции, Саудовской Аравии, Израиля и Катара. Соответствующие роли этих четырех стран региона в том, что касается вербовки, подготовки, логистики и финансирования терроризма, были достаточно полно задокументированы.

Этот оперативный центр (т.е. боевой информационный центр) в регионе Алеппо так же, как и полевые оперативные центры в других регионах (на территориях, контролируемых силами боевиков) находятся на постоянной связи с центрами военного командования и контроля США, Израиля и их союзников.


Следует вспомнить, что в октябре 2015 года Обама объявил, что он направил силы специальных операций США для действий внутри Сирии в, как утверждалось, контртеррористических операциях против ИГИЛ. Эти силы специальных операций США должны были «включать менее 50 советников по специальным операциям, которые будут работать силами сопротивления, борющимися против Исламского государства на севере Сирии, но не будут участвовать непосредственно в боевых действиях (Washington Post, 30 октября 2015 года).

Они не будут участвовать в боях, они будут заняты «советнической» деятельностью — т.е. как внутри подразделений повстанцев, так и в полевых оперативных центрах.

В последние месяцы Вашингтон подтвердил, что дополнительные 250 человек личного состава сил специальных операций США должны быть размещены в Сирии. Определенное количество специально отобранных сотрудников разведки должно было быть приписано к полевым оперативным центрам. Эта отправка сил специального назначения США совпала по времени с наплывом тысяч вновь завербованных «наемников-джихадистов», которые присоединились к рядам различных террористических формирований. Сообщалось, что «тысячи террористов» пересекли турецко-сирийскую границу в начале мая 2016 года, чтобы расположиться для ведения боевых действий против правительственных сил в районе Алеппо.

Оперативный центр в регионе Алеппо использовался для координирования действий на земле с разведывательными действиями беспилотников и для нанесения ударов с воздуха. Согласно сообщению агентства Fars, личный состав разведывательных служб, приписанный к уничтоженному Россией оперативному центру возглавляемой Соединенными Штатами коалиции, участвовал также в планировании и осуществлении нападения ВВС США на сирийских вооруженных сил (Syrian SAA forces), которое было проведено непосредственно после заключения женевского соглашения о перемирии.

Базирующиеся в Сирии оперативные центры поддерживали связь с американским и союзным командованием, а также с силами специального назначения (включая западный военный персонал, нанятый частными наемническими компаниями), интегрированными в различные повстанческо-террористические группировки, включая ИГИЛ и Аль-Нусра***.

Существование и местонахождение в регионе Алеппо оперативного центра должно было быть известно как российским военным, так и сирийскому правительству. И (до недавнего времени) они с этим мирились. До недавнего времени никаких действий против этого центра не принималось.

Согласно сообщению агентства Fars News Agency, дело представляется таким образом, что Москва приняла решение выбрать оперативный штаб в регионе Алеппо непосредственно после решения Пентагона приказать ВВС США нанести воздушные удары по сирийским правительственным войскам, участвовавшим в боевых действиях против террористов ИГИЛ в Дейр-эз-Зоре.

За сообщением Fars News Agency о российской атаке против разведывательного объекта США-НАТО каких-либо иных сообщений в других СМИ пока не последовало. Как не последовало и подтверждений на официальном уровне.

Если исходить из того, что сообщение Fars New Report достоверно, российская атака против операционного центра коалиции, возглавляемой Соединенными Штатами, имеет серьезные последствия. Создает ли это прецедент? Россия атакует руководимый Соединенными Штатами объект в качестве ответной меры за нападение на сирийские вооруженные силы в Дейр-эз-Зоре?

Это представляет потенциально опасный водораздел в эволюции войны в Сирии, который необходимо рассматривать в более широком контексте эскалации военных действий.

Однако, вместе с тем, операционный центр является незаявленным разведывательным объектом. Вашингтон не признал его существование, а Москва не предоставила официального подтверждения об этой атаке. Российские СМИ молчат по этому поводу — так же, как и Вашингтон. Ни одна из сторон не заинтересована в том, чтобы сделать эту проблему публичной. 


Автор — Мишель Хосудовский, профессор экономики Оттавского университета (Канада), основатель и директор Центра изучения глобализации (Centre forResearch on Globalization [CRG], г. Монреаль, Канада). Работал советником правительств развивающихся стран и международных организаций. Автор 11 книг, участвовал в составлении Encyclopaedia Britannica. В 2014 году был награжден Золотой медалью «За заслуги» Республики Сербия за освещение агрессии НАТО против Югославии.

Copyright © Prof Michel Chossudovsky, Global Research, 2016.

Публикуется с разрешения издателя

Перевод Сергея Духанова. 
Источник сей невероятной новости «Калибры» наносят удар по американской коалиции - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 22 сентября 2016 Фото

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Иваныч;140478]Убиты 30 офицеров западных разведок, но шум не поднимают


Предлагается поднять?...

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=Avia M;140479]


> Убиты 30 офицеров западных разведок, но шум не поднимают
> 
> 
> Предлагается поднять?...


Уже поднимается потихоньку.

_Судя по всему, очень скоро сирийская армия начнет штурм Маардеса – важного города на трассе М5, связывающей Дамаск и Алеппо. Пока что его контролирует уникальная в своем роде группировка «Джунд аль-Акса». Еще недавно она располагала огромным объемом беспилотников и пользовалась расположением США. Ее разгром позволит узнать о войне в Сирии много нового._

 ВЗГЛЯД / Сирийская армия близка к уничтожению очень подозрительной группировки

----------


## OKA

"Корабли военно-морского флота России, находящиеся у берегов Сирии, нанесли точечные ракетные удары и уничтожили штаб представителей иностранных спецслужб в Дейр Изза. Об этом сообщают ряд крупнейших сирийских и иранских СМИ, включая арабскую редакцию агентства «Спутник». По их данных, в результате удара убито более двух десятков западных, арабских и израильских разведчиков.

«Российские военные корабли выпустили 3 ракеты „Калибр" по центру координации иностранных спецслужб, расположенному в западной части провинции Алеппо вблизи горы Саман, убив 30 израильских и западных разведчиков», — цитирует Иранское государственное информационное «Фарс Ньюс» слова военного источника Sputnik из Алеппо.

Удар на Западе Алеппо якобы пришелся ровно по высокой горе Саман и древним пещерам, уходящим глубоко в горную цепь, где и находились помещения координационного штаба.

Также сообщается, что были убиты также несколько офицеров турецких, саудовских, катарских и британских спецслужб также были убиты вместе с израильскими офицерами.

«Уничтоженные военные руководили проведением террористических операций бандформированиями в Алеппо и Идлибе», — утверждает иранское государственное информагентство.

При этом военный источник сообщил, что российские корабли недавно действительно совершили пуски крылатых ракет «Калибр» по целям террористов в Сирии, но слишком маловероятно, чтобы Россия выбрала своими целями иностранный военный объект."

В Алеппо русские ракеты «Калибр» уничтожили штаб западных спецслужб, убиты 20 офицеров | MediaRepost


"Сирия, сводка на 22 сентября, 22.30: Турция отказалась атаковать ИГ из-за курдов, террористы убили командира ССА

Сирия, 22 сентября. Спикер президента Турции заявил, что турецкая армия не будет принимать участия в освобождении Ракки от ИГ*, если в наступлении также будут участвовать отряды курдов YPG. В результате теракта, организованного ИГ, погиб один из полевых командиров ССА**. ВКС РФ нанесли удары по позициям ИГ в Латакии, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

Сотрудники МЧС Сирии доставили жителям района Аль-Маддамия города Дамаск гуманитарный груз. Тысячи человек получили необходимые медикаменты и продукты питания.

Провинция Латакия

ВКС РФ нанесли серию авиаударов по опорным пунктам террористов ИГ вблизи населенного пункта Кинда, расположенного в восточной части провинции Латакия. В результате воздушного удара ликвидировано около 20 боевиков, еще несколько получили ранения.

ВКС РФ нанесли удары по позициям ИГ в Латакии

Провинция Алеппо

Несколько мирных жителей были ранены в результате обстрела боевиками оппозиции жилых кварталов населенного пункта Шмарх, находящегося на востоке от города Изаз в северной части провинции Алеппо.

Вертолёты ВВС Сирии нанесли авиаудары по опорным пунктам боевиков-оппозиционеров на окраине районов Аль-Ансари, Ас-Суккари, Майсар, Джазмати Марджа и Сахрин города Алеппо. Около 25 боевиков было уничтожено, а также ликвидирован их штаб.

Провинция Хомс

Как сообщает военный источник ФАН, военнослужащие сирийской армии продолжают наносить массированные удары по опорным пунктам террористов ИГ в северо-восточной части провинции Хомс. В данный момент боевики несут потери и сдают позиции: около 30 террористов ликвидировано, многие ранены.

Провинция Даръа

В результате теракта, организованного террористом-смертником ИГ в районе Инхель города Даръа, погибли представитель местной администрации в сирийском временном правительстве оппозиции и командир группировки Аль-Хамза, входящей в состав Сирийской свободной армии (ССА), Абу Аль-Тайиб.

Провинция Идлиб

Как сообщает военный источник ФАН, мощный взрыв прогремел в населенном пункте Талемс, расположенном на востоке от города Маарат Ан-Нуман в южной части провинции Идлиб. Подробности происшествия в данный момент уточняются.

Провинция Ракка

Спикер президент Турции Ибрагим Калин заявил, что турецкая армия не будет принимать участие в операции по освобождению осажденного террористами ИГ города Ракка в том случае, если в готовящемся наступлении будут участвовать курдские отряды народной самообороны (YPG).

Провинция Хама

Боевики из группировки «Джунд Аль-Акса» преградили путь конвою лидера формирования «Джейш аль-Фатх» Аль-Мухейсни у северной границы провинции Хама и не позволяют проехать ему и его сопровождению на том основании, что члены «Джейш Аль-Фатх» не являются прямыми участниками вооруженного конфликта в этом регионе.

Провинция Эс-Сувейда

Артиллеристы правительственной армии провели обстрел опорных пунктов боевиков ИГ возле населенного пункта Самар, находящегося на юго-западе от города Ура в западной части провинции Эс-Сувейда. Более десяти террористов ликвидировано, также уничтожены две автомашины с крупнокалиберными пулеметами.

САА ведут артиллерийский обстрел позиций террористов ИГ в Эс-Сувейде

Ирак

Командование армией США планирует отправить дополнительное подкрепление в 500 солдат для поддержки иракской армии в готовящемся наступлении на осажденный террористами ИГ город Мосул.



Справка по организациям, упомянутым в публикации

Алексей Громов"

Сирия, сводка на 22 сентября, 22.30: Турция отказалась атаковать ИГ из-за курдов, террористы убили командира ССА | MediaRepost



"Агентство Associated Press опубликовало документ, входящий в пакет договорённостей по Сирии между Россией и США. RT приводит основные положения соглашения..."

Подробнее : https://russian.rt.com/article/32237...dogovorilis-po 

News from The Associated Press

----------


## OKA

"Стамбул. 23 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Турция и Россия обсуждают подготовку протокола о координации полетов боевой авиации в воздушном пространстве Сирии, сообщила в пятницу турецкая газета "Хюрриет".
       Издание отмечает, что эта мера направлена на то, чтобы избегать нежелательных инцидентов, подобных тому, который произошел 24 ноября 2015 года, когда самолет турецких ВВС сбил российский боевой самолет.
       По данным "Хюрриет", в рамках выработки протокола стороны заключили джентльменское соглашение о предотвращении захода боевых самолетов одной стороны в районы, где боевые операции проводит другая сторона.
       Решение о работе по координации боевых полетов над Сирией было принято 15 сентября в Анкаре во время встречи глав Генеральных штабов двух стран Валерия Герасимова и Хулуси Акара, отмечает "Хюрриет"."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=426870


"Дамаск, 23 сентября. Армия САР может продолжить нанесение авиационных и артиллерийских ударов в Алеппо, сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на источники в правительственной армии Сирии.

Сирийские правительственные войска проводят в восточной части Алеппо полномасштабную операцию, которая включает наступательные мероприятия наземных подразделений, передает Reuters. По словам источника из армии САР, военные могут продолжить авиаудары и артобстрелы в Алеппо.

Известно, что военные сирийской армии приступили к операции по освобождению восточного Алеппо от боевиков запрещенной на территории России экстремистской организации «Исламское государство». Командование армии САР оповестило мирных жителей, чтобы те покинули районы, которые находятся рядом с позициями террористов. 

Сирийские военные не станут задерживать жителей, решивших покинуть небезопасные районы города. Руководство армии Асада заверило, что эти меры также распространяются на всех, кто желает вернуться к мирной жизни — они будут приняты и размещены в безопасном месте. ..."

Источник: http://riafan.ru/557894-siriya-armiy...-boevikov-igil

----------


## OKA

"ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 24 сен — РИА Новости. Россия больше не будет серьезно рассматривать просьбы об односторонней приостановке действий ВКС России и ВВС Сирии на сирийской территории, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.

"Если опять все будет сводиться к просьбам об односторонних шагах со стороны ВКС России и ВВС САР, дескать, дайте еще паузу на три-четыре дня, и тогда мы убедим всех оппозиционеров, что это серьезно, что они должны отмежеваться от "Джебхат ан-Нусры" (группировка запрещена в РФ — ред.), то эти разговоры больше не будут восприниматься нами всерьез", — сказал он в интервью программе "Вести в субботу" телеканала "Россия".

"Мы уже несколько раз за прошедшие месяцы шли навстречу, объявляли по согласованию с американцами паузу вокруг Алеппо и в 48 часов, и в 72 часа, каждый раз убеждаясь, что эти паузы были использованы для того, чтобы подкрепить живой силой, провиантом и оружием боевиков, в том числе анусровцев", — подчеркнул министр.

Он напомнил, что Россия распространила документ Генштаба министерства обороны РФ, где подробно описывается, почему нынешняя ситуация делает российско-американские договоренности по Сирии от 9 сентября в целом бессмысленными.

"Но мы не хотим, чтобы сейчас там разразилась полномасштабная гражданская война. С таким трудом удается ее хоть как-то сдерживать в определенных районах, где-то все-таки теснить террористов. Потерять все это было бы неправильным", — сказал Лавров."

https://ria.ru/syria/20160924/1477773661.html


Про авиаудар по аэродрому :

https://ria.ru/syria/20160924/1477772998.html


Сирия, сводка на 24 сентября, 12.30: ССА терроризирует Алеппо, США атакуют ИГ в Ракке

Сирия, 24 сентября. Боевики Свободной сирийской армии (ССА) атаковали город Мереназ провинции Алеппо, среди местных жителей есть пострадавшие. ВВС США наносят авиаудары по позициям террористов «Исламского государства» (ИГ)* в городе Ракка. Взрыв террориста-смертника в Багдаде унес жизни одиннадцати солдат армии Ирака, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

По неподтвержденным данным оппозиционного источника, в районе Восточной Гуты провинции Дамаск в ходе столкновения между боевиками и САА около населенного пункта Рейхан убиты трое солдат сирийской армии.
В провинции Дамаск в ходе столкновения между боевиками и САА убиты трое солдат сирийской армии

Провинция Алеппо

Власти кантона Африн независимого Курдистана заявляют, что боевики Свободной сирийской армии совместно с войсками турецкой армии атаковали город Мереназ на северо-западе провинции Алеппо. Есть пострадавшие среди местного населения.

Танковая дивизия правительственной армии при поддержке ВВС Сирии штурмует позиции боевиков в районе Шейх-Саид в провинции Алеппо.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

ВВС Сирии нанесли несколько ударов по позициям боевиков ИГ*, располагавшихся в окрестностях города Эль-Мухасан на востоке провинции Дейр эз-Зор.

Провинция Даръа

В городе Инхель провинции Даръа террорист-смертник подорвал бомбу. В результате взрыва 13 человек скончались от полученных ранений.

Провинция Ракка

ВВС США наносят авиаудары по позициям террористов ИГ, укрепившихся в районе города Ракка.
Вертолеты «Апач» ВВС США атаковали лагерь ИГ к северу от столицы провинции.

Провинция Хама

ВКС РФ нанесли четыре авиаудара по позициям боевиков, расположенным в районе населенных пунктов Маардас и Кафр Зита на севере провинции Хама.

Провинция Хасака

Источник ИГ заявляет в социальных сетях, что боевики группировки сбили американский беспилотный летающий аппарат в районе города Эш-Шаддад у сирийско-иракской границы на северо-востоке провинции Хасака.

В городе Эль-Фаллуджа в провинции Анбар иракской армией найден один из самых крупных складов оружия и боеприпасов террористов ИГ.

Взрыв террориста-смертника в Багдаде унес жизни одиннадцати солдат армии Ирака, более 20 получили ранения. Подробности уточняются....
Источник: http://riafan.ru/558095-siriya-svodk...yut-ig-v-rakke

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-25 вернулись

----------


## ZHeN

> Су-25 вернулись


обстановку на Хмеймим вообще перестали освещать в СМИ

Airbus Defence and Space ничего не публикуют ?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

> обстановку на Хмеймим вообще перестали освещать в СМИ
> Airbus Defence and Space ничего не публикуют ?


По состоянию на 24 августа с.г.

----------


## Djoker

> British Royal Air Force Typhoon and Tornado aircraft refuel from a tanker aircraft during a mission over central Iraq September 21, 2016.   REUTERS/Petros Karadjias/Pool

----------


## Djoker

Обломки С-5 у разбитого гуманитарного конвоя


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...eppo-unfolded/

----------


## Djoker

Ми-24П б/н 10 желтый в Сирии:


https://twitter.com/hamza_780/status/779690046186196992

----------


## L39aero

Интересно,и как они докажут что это от того конвоя?и с-5  только недалекий будет применять с самолета ибо они слабые,уже б тогда с-8 искали,чтобы показать что удар с воздуха был!а вот что с-5 в сирии на складах валялось,и их для подставы террористы могли использовать,эт да!

----------


## Muller

> Интересно,и как они докажут что это от того конвоя?и с-5  только недалекий будет применять с самолета ибо они слабые,уже б тогда с-8 искали,чтобы показать что удар с воздуха был!а вот что с-5 в сирии на складах валялось,и их для подставы террористы могли использовать,эт да!


Могли сирийские Ми-24 "постараться". Кто ещё там С-5 может применять? Самолеты Асада бомбами вроде работают. Если так, то увы. Ладно хоть наши не при делах.
Хотя версию подлога/подставы исключать конечно нельзя. В этих делах наши "партнеры" не одну собаку съели...

----------


## L39aero

Ми-24 с-5 били бы почти в упор,нашлись бы куча свидетелей

----------


## Muller

> Ми-24 с-5 били бы почти в упор,нашлись бы куча свидетелей


учитывая дальность прицельного пуска и кучность С-5, тут кто угодно бил бы почти в упор.
Поэтому и говорю, что версия с подлогом очень даже не исключена.

----------


## KURYER

Почему мы не можем победить в Сирии



> Почти год назад, 30 сентября 2015 года, Россия начала военную операцию в Сирии. Несмотря на поддержку извне, армия Башара Асада не добилась никаких существенных успехов: 60–70% территории страны контролируют боевики, население и даже военные обложены данью коррумпированных спецслужб. Без кардинальных политических решений войну с таким союзником не выиграть, считает военный обозреватель «Газеты.Ru» Михаил Ходаренок.
> Значительная часть подразделений и частей Вооруженных сил России из Сирии выведена. По сути, осталась только одна авиагруппа на базе Хмеймим. Есть сведения, что Кремлем принято политическое решение — максимально снизить затраты на содержание группировки российских войск в Сирии и вести боевые действия с учетом имеющихся бюджетных ограничений. Группировку — уменьшить. Бензин — экономить. Авиационный керосин — беречь. Бомбы и те заканчиваются. Ходят слухи, что уже ставится вопрос приобретения авиационных средств поражения у Белоруссии, где они сохранились в значительных количествах еще с советских времен.
> Первые полгода сирийской кампании участие российского контингента можно оценить как более или менее успешное. Наши Воздушно-космические силы, части и соединения других видов Вооруженных сил наносили по террористам эффективные ракетные, артиллерийские и бомбо-штурмовые удары. При их содействии правительственными войсками были освобождены от боевиков отдельные районы Сирии. Но во второй половине года наметилось откровенное топтание на месте и кое-где даже сдача завоеванных ранее позиций.


Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИК

Хорошая статья, показывающая реальное положение дел в Сирийской Арабской Республике. Рекомендую дочитать до конца.

----------


## Казанец

Действительно, хорошая статья. Хотя для людей моего поколения - ничего нового. Как воюют армии (и ВВС) арабских стран мы знаем и помним ещё с 1960-1970-х годов. Ничего нового.

----------


## F74

Другое дело, что и муджахетдины победить не могут. Для войны нужны бабки, бабки и бабки...

----------


## Muller

> Другое дело, что и муджахетдины победить не могут. Для войны нужны бабки, бабки и бабки...


Вопрос лишь в том, у кого они быстрее закончатся - у союзников Асада, или у покровителей муджахетдинов? :-)

Как говорится, "пока толстый сохнет, худой сдохнет".

----------


## LansE293

> *Сирийская Армия отбила атаку ИГ на Дейр-эз-Зор*
> Через день после захвата обширных сельскохозяйственных угодий Джуфра террористы «Исламского Государства»* продолжили крупномасштабное наступление в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, нанеся удар по подконтрольным Сирийской Арабской Армии городским округам и военным объектам.
> Джихадисты ИГ начали атаку со штурма последних позиций проправительственных сил на территории Джуфры, что вылилось в серию ожесточенных боестолкновений, длившихся более 6 часов.
> Ночью, однако, бойцам 71-го полка и 123-й бригады Сирийской Арабской Армии удалось отбросить боевиков т.н. «халифата» и отбить районы, захваченные джихадистами в пятницу.
> В то же время, боевики ИГ попытались восстановить контроль над позициями на востоке округа Ас-Синаа, занятыми на прошлой неделе сирийскими войсками. Но подразделениям специального назначения (отрядам Касема) удалось отразить нападение террористов, пытавшихся прорваться из района Хавиджа ас-Сакр.
> По данным военного источника в Дейр-эз-Зоре, сирийские войска ликвидировали в субботу свыше 30 джихадистов, в том числе нескольких иностранцев из Саудовской Аравии, Египта, Малайзии, Ливии и Ирака.
> Кроме того, проправительственными силами были уничтожены 4 автомобиля с установленными на них 23-мм зенитными установками.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...

----------


## ZHeN

почему-то из статьи быстро удалили "Состав сил коалиции, нанесшей ошибочный авиаудар по позициям ВС САР в районе Дэйр-эз-Зор"

----------


## LansE293

Это баг форума. Я после размещения сообщения вообще его не могу увидеть. Пустой пост:(
Вторая часть - это отдельная цитата, там даже осталось слово "ЦИТАТА:" Сейчас отредактировал и снова текста нет...

----------


## ZHeN

а откуда вообще вот этот состав взялся ?

----------


## LansE293

> а откуда вообще вот этот состав взялся ?


Например тут есть



> *Состав сил коалиции, нанесшей ошибочный авиаудар по позициям ВС САР в районе Дэйр-эз-Зор*
> В тоже время выяснился состав сил коалиции, нанесшей ошибочный авиаудар по позициям ВС САР в районе Дэйр-эз-Зор, который способствовал успехам джихадистов в этом районе Сирии.
> -Эшелон ДРЛО: самолет Е-3А командования "Авакс-НАТО" над юго-восточной Турцией;
> -Разведывательный эшелон: стратегический разведчик U-2 ВВС США с авб Акротиринад восточной части Средиземного моря, в 70-100 км восточнее побережья Сирии, самолеты разведки RC-135 ВВС США (возможно - два) над Ираком и над Иорданией;
> -Эшелон РЭБ: самолет ЕС-130Н (ЕС-135Е) ВВС США, возможно, этот же самолет выполнял функции воздушного командного пункта ТА;
> -Ударный эшелон: 
> а. группа непосредственной разведки в районе цели: БЛА "Рипер" ВВС Великобритании"); 
> b. группа прикрытия/прорыва системы ПВО: F-16 ВВС Дании;
> c. ударная группа: 2F-16 и 2 А-10 ВВС США
> ...

----------


## ZHeN

> Например тут есть


вольное творчество ? :)

----------


## LansE293

> вольное творчество ? :)


Не более, чем стандартная редакторская работа с исправлением орфографических ошибок и пунктуации, но точной передачей смысла.

----------


## OKA

"В распространенном 24 сентября 2016 года видеорепортаже агентства Ruptly о наступлении сирийских правительственных сил в районе Латакии можно наблюдать совершающий полет над районом боевых действий двухместный учебно-боевой штурмовик Су-25УБ ВКС России.

Напомним, что штурмовики Су-25 были выведены из состава базирующейся на аэродром Хмеймим российской авиационной группировки в Сирии между 15 и 20 марта 2016 года и с тех пор не отмечались в Сирии. По всей видимости, штурмовики Су-25 ВКС России были вновь переброшены на Хмеймим в последние дни.




Двухместный учебно-боевой штурмовик Су-25УБ ВКС России над районом Латакии, 24.09.2016 (с) кадр из видеорепортажа Ruptly




Сам видеорепортаж Ruptly"

Российские Су-25 снова в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## L39aero

Да лабуда это,а не статья,фантазии на тему!

----------


## Иваныч

С-5 это плюкалки. С-8 ещё более менее.
Неужели сегодня в Сирии наша авиация применяет С-5, что-то верится с трудом.

----------


## L39aero

В том то и прикол,что С-5 давно уже никто не видел,максимум они могли быть у Армии Сар,но и тут бяда,при нанесении удара,вертолеты и уж тем более самолеты видели бы все,а тут ни одного доказательства,а вот басмачи,захватившие склады академии под Алеппо,могли запросто их использовать для удара с подставой(понятно под чьим руководством)

----------


## AndyK

От "шайтан-арба" до портабле версий http://www.armamentresearch.com/wp-c...nd-Warfare.pdf

----------


## F74

> С-5 это плюкалки. С-8 ещё более менее.
> Неужели сегодня в Сирии наша авиация применяет С-5, что-то верится с трудом.


Они в ВВС РФ сняты с вооружения очень давно. Максимум- сирийские ВВС.

----------


## ZHeN

> Они в ВВС РФ сняты с вооружения очень давно. Максимум- сирийские ВВС.


и то, про ВВС САР такой абзац:



> It is also worth noting that the Syrian conflict has seen more prolonged fighting in dense urban areas,
> where the comparatively weak warheads of S-5 type rockets are less effective than larger rocket
> systems. *Even the Syrian Air Force appears to have supplemented its use of S-5 type rockets where
> possible, shifting towards 80 mm S-8 and 240 mm S-24 rockets.*

----------


## Pilot

БЕРЛИН, 27 сен - РИА Новости, Ангелина Тимофеева. Канцлер ФРГ Ангела Меркель заявила, что в текущей ситуации скептически оценивает возможность создания бесполетной зоны в Сирии. Об этом канцлер сказала в ходе пресс-конференции в Берлине.

"Я лично скептично отношусь к тому, что в настоящее время, в текущей ситуации немедленно можно создать бесполетную зону. Очевидно, что власти САР и Россия должны сделать шаг навстречу укреплению шанса возобновления перемирия и гуманитарного обеспечения. Но то, что мы там наблюдаем, действительно, очень жестоко и направлено однозначно против гражданского населения. Только переговоры в настоящее время, возможно, помогают продвижению вперед. Хотя мы в последние дни наблюдаем очень глубокий регресс", - сказала канцлер.

Замглавы МИД РФ Сергей Рябков ранее заявил РИА Новости, что Москва считает "категорически неприемлемой" постановку вопроса о создании бесполетной зоны в Сирии.

С 19 сентября в Сирии истек срок режима прекращения огня. Российская сторона отмечала, что он выполнялся только со стороны Дамаска, а оппозиция и различные террористические группировки использовали его для перегруппировки сил.

Как заявил ранее глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров, восстановить режим прекращения огня в Сирии можно только при честной совместной работе, когда все будут исполнять договоренности о перемирии, а не выдвигать односторонние требования кому-то сделать "жест доброй воли" в надежде на то, что это потом окупится.

----------


## Pilot

Дубай. 27 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Сирийские правительственные силы продвигаются вглубь исторического центра города Алеппо в Сирии, сообщает во вторник агентство АП со ссылкой на сирийское государственное телевидение.

По его информации, войскам удалось освободить часть подконтрольного повстанцам квартала Аль-Фарафра.

Наступательная операция сирийских правительственных сил последовала после серии авиаударов по позициям повстанцев в восточных районах Алеппо, во время которых погибло множество людей, и многие здания были разрушены.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

27 сентября 2016, 14:07. RT - НАТО направит в Сирию самолёты-радары AWACS. 

Североатлантический альянс в ближайшее время направит в Сирию самолёты радиолокационной разведки AWACS. Об этом, как сообщает ТАСС, заявил генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг. Отмечается, что соответствующее заявление Столтенберг сделал в ходе пресс-конференции в рамках неформальной встречи глав минобороны Европейского союза.

Ранее стало известно, что самолёты НАТО, оборудованные системой AWACS, будут использоваться в небе над Турцией для наблюдения за ситуацией в Сирии и Ираке.

----------


## OKA

> 27 сентября 2016, 14:07. RT - НАТО направит в Сирию самолёты-радары AWACS. 
> 
> Североатлантический альянс в ближайшее время направит в Сирию самолёты радиолокационной разведки AWACS. Об этом, как сообщает ТАСС, заявил генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг. Отмечается, что соответствующее заявление Столтенберг сделал в ходе пресс-конференции в рамках неформальной встречи глав минобороны Европейского союза...


Просветил, генсек общественность  :Biggrin:   Типа раньше все "аваксы" строго над Антарктидой летали))

"..Операторы

    США: 33
    Великобритания: 7
    Саудовская Аравия: 5
    Франция: 4
    НАТО: 17 .."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_E-3_Sentry

http://politikus.ru/events/64128-ame...ash-su-24.html

http://vvs.start.bg/%D0%A1%D1%8A%D1%...%28ru%29-19349

----------


## LansE293

По поводу атаки на гумконвой и расследования Bellingcat https://ru.bellingcat.com/novosti/me...ssian-bomb-ru/

От какого чугуния стабилизатор такой, форма не похожа на стабилизатор ОФАБ-250-270?

----------


## OKA

"Российско-американские соглашения по Сирии. Текст документов"

ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Российско-американские соглашения по Сирии. Текст документов

http://www.mid.ru/diverse/-/asset_pu...ent/id/2473652




> По поводу атаки на гумконвой и расследования Bellingcat https://ru.bellingcat.com/novosti/me...ssian-bomb-ru/... форма не похожа на стабилизатор ОФАБ-250-270?
> Вложение 74177


Похожа-то как раз вполне, учитывая деформацию. Вопрос в месте и времени съёмок , и тем более, к источнику очередного "независимого расследования"))  Некие "добровольцы ГО" - прям как небезызвестный "сирийский центр" из одного человека в Лондоне))

"Источник" бЪ)) - https://ru.bellingcat.com/category/novosti/ukraine/


"АНКАРА, 27 сен — РИА Новости, Алена Палажченко. Беспилотник террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) атаковал турецких военнослужащих на севере Сирии, трое из них ранены, говорится в полученном во вторник РИА Новости заявлении генштаба ВС Турции.

"Трое наших военнослужащих получили легкие ранения в районе Вукуф на севере Сирии в результате атаки беспилотника, принадлежащего ИГ", — говорится в документе.

Ведомство уточняет, что по целям ИГ в течение дня выпущено 57 снарядов из самоходных гаубиц "Фыртына", поражено 30 целей.

Генштаб также сообщил о воздушных операциях против ИГ на линии между сирийскими городами Аазаз и Эль-Раи со стороны ВВС Турции и международной коалиции, в результате которых несколько контролируемых ИГ зданий было уничтожено вместе с находившимися в них террористами."

https://ria.ru/syria/20160927/1477987484.html

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу атаки на гумконвой и расследования Bellingcat https://ru.bellingcat.com/novosti/me...ssian-bomb-ru/
> Вложение 74176
> От какого чугуния стабилизатор такой, форма не похожа на стабилизатор ОФАБ-250-270?
> Вложение 74177


Дешевая постановка. Кучка целых коробочек с лекарствами и кусок якобы российской болванки. А если рядом положить что-нибудь из реквизитов Звездных войн, то можно смело заявить что гумконвой разбомбил имперский флот.

----------


## OKA

"Алеппо, Сирия, 28 Сентября 2016, 12:57 — REGNUM  Военно-воздушные силы Сирии приступили к нанесению «массированных авиаударов» по городу Алеппо и окрестным районам, где находятся позиции боевиков, передает Reuters со ссылкой на сирийский военный источник.

Ударам с воздуха подвергся также город Хан-Туман южнее Алеппо, находящийся под контролем боевиков. Как отмечает источник, авиаудары привели к «разрушению бронированных автомобилей и других транспортных средств, на некоторых из которых были установлены пулеметы».

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2185905.html Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки на ИА REGNUM."

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2185905.html


"Коалиция атакует Дэйр эз-Зор

Самолеты международной коалиции под руководством США начали воздушные атаки двух основных мостов на реке Евфрат в восточной части провинции Дэйр эз-Зор.

Удары привели к разрушению моста Аль-Азхара, который связывает два берега реки в восточной части провинции. Сообщается, что коалиция сначала уничтожила мост Аль-Меядин. Источник в провинции заявил, что разрушение мостов осуществляется ради разделения провинции на несколько частей. Он также отметил, что коалиция, которая каждый раз утверждает, что ее целью является борьба с ИГИЛ, превращает в мишень сирийскую инфраструктуру и намеренно наносит ущерб местам и объектам в стране....

Источник: http://riafan.ru/559192-siriya-segod...istam-v-aleppo


... Патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon уже два часа летает над той частью Средиземного моря, где должны располагаться российские корабли, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.

В восточной части акватории Средиземного моря, предположительно, находятся корабли российского постоянного оперативного соединения в регионе. И именно там летает патрульный самолет ВМС США. Такой самолет предназначен для ведения разведки и противолодочной борьбы. Самолет с бортовым номером 168761, вылетел с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии. Он отправился в полет примерно в 07.30 по московскому времени в среду. Его полет проходит над частью Средиземного моря в районе Кипра и Сирии.

Известно, что в среду утром в регион восточного Средиземноморья также вылетел еще один патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 168980....

Источник: http://riafan.ru/559159-razvedyvatel...edizemnom-more


Сирия, сводка на 28 сентября, 07.00: САА взяла под контроль квартал Аль-Фарафира в Алеппо, 17 мирных жителей погибли при теракте в Багдаде Федеральное агентство новостей / Кирилл Оттер

Сирия, 28 сентября. Сирийская армия установила контроль над кварталом Аль-Фарафира в Алеппо, в Багдаде в результате терактов погибли 17 мирных жителей. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

САА освободила фермы между Аль Райхане и Тель-Курди в Восточной Гуте.

Режим перемирия за сутки в провинции Дамаск нарушался 13 раз. Террористы использовали ствольную артиллерию, минометы и стрелковое оружие для обстрела Харасты, Хауш-Насри, Думы, Джаубара, Хауш-эль-Фары, Абрила, Блелие, а также больницы Ибн-Сина.

Провинция Латакия

Три населенных пункта в провинции Латакия присоединились к режиму прекращения боевых действий.

ВКС РФ доставили более тонны гуманитарных грузов в провинцию Латакия. Жители населенного пункта Мзайра получили сахар, муку, рис, чай и консервы, а также средства первой необходимости.

За сутки зафиксировано четыре нарушения режима прекращения огня.

Провинция Алеппо

Сирийская армия установила контроль над кварталом Аль-Фарафира.

Демократические силы Сирии препятствуют использованию Интернета мирными жителями в городе Манбидж.

За сутки зафиксировано восемь нарушений режима перемирия. Боевики с помощью реактивных систем залпового огня кустарного производства, ствольной артиллерии и минометов ударили по Беньямину, Эль-Хадеру и Азизии, кварталу Хай-Эль-Ансари, «1070», торговому центру «Кастелло» и КПП на трассе Кастелло.

Провинция Даръа

Как сообщает военный источник ФАН, 90-я дивизия Сирийской арабской армии при поддержке «Хезболлы» возобновила обстрел позиций повстанцев в Кунейтре рядом с израильской границей.

Провинция Хама

В ходе боев с «Джайш Аль-Фатх» на севере провинции САА захватила населенный пункт Тулясиях (Tulaysiyah) и ведет бои за Асх-Шатья (Ash Sha`ta).

Ирак

По последним данным, по меньшей мере 17 мирных жителей погибли и более 50 человек были ранены в результате терактов в Багдаде. Ответственность за теракты взяли на себя террористы «Исламского государства»...."

Источник: http://riafan.ru/559096-siriya-svodk...akte-v-bagdade

----------


## OKA

"Боевики «Свободной Сирийской Армии» (ССА) сбили разведывательный БПЛА «Орлан-10» российского производства у города Даэль, расположенного всего в 14 километрах к северу от Дераа.



Предполагается, что беспилотник использовался сирийскими войсками для обнаружения позиций джихадистов.

Помимо этого, сторонники исламистов заявляют, что дислоцирующиеся на территории дивизиона ПВО подразделения Сирийской Арабской Армии ведут по городам Ибта и Даэль огонь из тяжелой артиллерии."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...0%D0%B0%D0%B2/

Что-то на "орлан" не похож...

----------


## LansE293

> Что-то на "орлан" не похож...


Напоминает израильский Гермес-450 или наш Дозор-100?

----------


## OKA

"...Официальный представитель Госдепа США Джон Кирби заявил, что Москва продолжит терять свои самолёты и военнослужащих в Сирии, если «не прекратит насилие». Кроме того, по его словам, в случае продолжения конфликта экстремисты могут воспользоваться ситуацией, чтобы атаковать российские города. 

«Группы экстремистов продолжат пользоваться вакуумом в Сирии для расширения своей деятельности, что может включать атаки на национальные интересы России и даже нападения на российские города. Россия продолжит терять военнослужащих и продолжит терять ресурсы, возможно даже самолёты», — заявил Кирби в ходе ежедневного брифинга. Как сообщает англоязычный сайт RT, он добавил, что, если война продолжится, «будет сбито ещё больше российских самолётов».
По словам представителя Госдепа, США обладают влиянием на некоторые вооружённые сирийские формирования, но не на все. «Есть и другие страны, которые имеют влияние. Мы признаём, что не все оппозиционные группировки каждый день придерживаются соглашений, и мы продолжает с ними работать», — сказал Джон Кирби.  При этом, комментируя заявление Москвы о том, что ВКС РФ наносят удары по запрещённой в России группировке «Фронт ан-Нусра», он заявил, что российская авиация атакует исключительно объекты гражданской инфраструктуры и госпитали...

https://russian.rt.com/article/32338...teregli-moskvu

PS. Такая себе плохо завуалированная угроза, примечательная тем, что Россия за год сирийской войны потеряла всего 1 самолет и тот, в результате атаки турецких F-16. Боевики из своих зениток и ПЗРК смогли сбить лишь несколько старых сирийских самолетов.
Ну а угрозу терактов в российских городах будет уместно запомнить, чтобы в случае чего иметь ввиду, кто за ними может стоять, с учетом того, что США как раз и контролируют значительную часть террористов в Сирии.
В целом же, отношения между США и РФ продолжают стремительно деградировать."

PS2. А касательно того, кого там бомбит Россия.. Подробнее : 

Будет сбито больше самолетов - Colonel Cassad





> Напоминает израильский Гермес-450 или наш Дозор-100?


Чёй-то чей-то "наш", не напоминает))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> "...Официальный представитель Госдепа США Джон Кирби заявил, что Москва продолжит терять свои самолёты и военнослужащих в Сирии, если «не прекратит насилие». Кроме того, по его словам, в случае продолжения конфликта экстремисты могут воспользоваться ситуацией, чтобы атаковать российские города. 
> 
> «Группы экстремистов продолжат пользоваться вакуумом в Сирии для расширения своей деятельности, что может включать атаки на национальные интересы России и даже нападения на российские города. Россия продолжит терять военнослужащих и продолжит терять ресурсы, возможно даже самолёты», — заявил Кирби в ходе ежедневного брифинга. Как сообщает англоязычный сайт RT, он добавил, что, если война продолжится, «будет сбито ещё больше российских самолётов».
> По словам представителя Госдепа, США обладают влиянием на некоторые вооружённые сирийские формирования, но не на все. «Есть и другие страны, которые имеют влияние. Мы признаём, что не все оппозиционные группировки каждый день придерживаются соглашений, и мы продолжает с ними работать», — сказал Джон Кирби.  При этом, комментируя заявление Москвы о том, что ВКС РФ наносят удары по запрещённой в России группировке «Фронт ан-Нусра», он заявил, что российская авиация атакует исключительно объекты гражданской инфраструктуры и госпитали...
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/article/32338...teregli-moskvu


*Представитель ИГИЛ в США* Джон Кирби пригрозил терактами в российских городах и потерями самолетов ВКС РФ в Сирии.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 29 сен — РИА Новости. В Минобороны России напомнили представителю Госдепа США Джону Кирби о понятии офицерской чести после того, как он намекнул о возможности терактов на российской территории в случае продолжения боевых действий в Сирии.

Ранее Кирби во время брифинга заявил, что, если гражданская война в Сирии продолжится, террористы будут наносить удары по российским интересам и городам, а Россия продолжит "отправлять домой военных в мешках для трупов", "терять ресурсы и, возможно самолеты".

"Что же касается угрозы Кирби возможных потерь российских самолетов и отправки домой российских военнослужащих в "мешках для трупов", скажу следующее… В этом диалоге должны быть исключены даже намеки на угрозы нашим военнослужащим и российским гражданам. В вопросах обеспечения безопасности граждан России, где бы они не находились, – торга не будет. Это наш главный и безусловный приоритет", — заявил журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Сменив адмиральский китель на пиджак, нужно не забывать об офицерской чести", — добавил представитель оборонного ведомства.

По его словам, России хорошо известно, "где именно и сколько конкретно в Сирии, в том числе и в провинции Алеппо, находится неафишируемых "специалистов", занимающихся оперативным планированием и руководством операциями боевиков".

"Однако в случае попыток реализации угроз России и российским военнослужащим в Сирии, далеко не факт, что у боевиков найдутся мешки и время уносить ноги", — отметил Конашенков.

В то же время он подчеркнул, что в РФ "полностью готовы к продолжению диалога с американской стороной и выработке совместных мероприятий по борьбе с террористами в Сирии".

Конашенков добавил, что подобные заявления Госдепа являются признанием того, что "оппозиция" в Сирии — это подконтрольный США террористический "интернационал".

"Его слова – самое откровенное признание американской стороны, что вся якобы ведущая "гражданскую войну" в Сирии "оппозиция" является подконтрольным США международным террористическим "интернационалом". Особо потрясает в признании Кирби, что масштабы прямого американского влияния на деятельность террористов, глобальны. И дотягиваются в том числе до России", — заявил он."

https://ria.ru/syria/20160929/1478133497.html

Американцы призывали уже "убивать русских и иранцев". Наверное решили снабдить новыми ПЗРК своих людоедов, активизировать "консервы" в РФ, и укров подогреть заодно.

----------


## Djoker

> *Боевые самолеты летят в Сирию
> 
> Из-за срыва перемирия к отправке на базу Хмеймим подготовлена большая группа штурмовиков Су-25*
> 
> 
> 
> Россия увеличила численность авиагруппы на базе Хмеймим за счет переброски дополнительных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34. К перелету в Сирию подготовлены и штурмовики Су-25 «Грач», однако приказ об их отправке пока не отдан. Наращивание российской авиагруппы происходит на фоне угроз американцев активировать так называемый план «Б» по Сирии, который предполагает интенсификацию авиаударов, дополнительную переброску сил спецназа и увеличение поставок вооружений «умеренной оппозиции». План «Б» разрабатывался американскими силовыми структурами на случай провала усилий Госдепартамента прийти к соглашению с Россией.
> 
> — К настоящему моменту в Сирию переброшены только дополнительные бомбардировщики Су-24 и Су-34, а Су-25 пока остаются на российской территории в резерве, — рассказал «Известиям» источник в военно-дипломатических кругах. — При необходимости группировка ВКС будет усилена за 2–3 дня. Штурмовики Су-25, предназначенные для отправки на базу Хмеймим, уже отобраны в полках и подготовлены к перелету, их экипажи находятся в режиме ожидания приказа от командования.
> ...


Боевые самолеты летят в Сирию - Известия

----------


## KURYER

> Американцы призывали уже "убивать русских и иранцев". Наверное решили снабдить новыми ПЗРК своих людоедов, активизировать "консервы" в РФ, и укров подогреть заодно.


Штаты снабжать ПЗРК бандитов не будут, т.к. "Иглами" их щедро снабдили правительственные войска, бросая склады при отступлении. Небольшая часть "Стингеров-2" попала через границу. До недавнего времени имелось джентльменское соглашение между хозяевами-не стрелять по ВВС России. Правда это не распространяется на ИГИЛ. Сирийские ВВС этим пользуются-перекрасив часть парка в цвета нашего камуфляжа.
Теперь, можно предположить, это соглашение перестанет работать.

----------


## lithium

> Дешевая постановка. Кучка целых коробочек с лекарствами и кусок якобы российской болванки.


Поддерживаю.
Сейчас в Сирии легко можно найти стабилизатор от нашей бомбы и так же легко его можно подкинуть  куда угодно. Все что в данном случае представлено в качестве "доказательств" на самом деле 200%- фейк.

----------


## lithium

> *Представитель ИГИЛ в США* Джон Кирби пригрозил терактами в российских городах и потерями самолетов ВКС РФ в Сирии.


После этого он спел нашид "Скоро, очень скоро"  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 30 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Франция начала бомбардировки ИГ (террористическая организация запрещена в России) с воздуха в Ираке, сообщает "Би-би-си".

Ранее несколько истребителей "Рафаль" вылетели с авианосца "Шарль де Голль", передает агентство AFP.

Оно сообщает со ссылкой на источник на борту, что удары будут нанесены по оплоту ИГ в Ираке, городу Мосул.

По данным французской радиостанции RTL, в операции в пятницу примут участие 24 самолета.

"Шарль де Голль", единственный авианосец Франции, был отправлен в регион ранее в сентябре. Это третья его миссия в составе коалиции под предводительством США в Ираке и Сирии, с тех пор как Франция присоединилась к военной операции после терактов в 2015 году."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/530574





> Штаты снабжать ПЗРК бандитов не будут, т.к. "Иглами" их щедро снабдили правительственные войска, бросая склады при отступлении. Небольшая часть "Стингеров-2" попала через границу. До недавнего времени имелось джентльменское соглашение между хозяевами-не стрелять по ВВС России. Правда это не распространяется на ИГИЛ. Сирийские ВВС этим пользуются-перекрасив часть парка в цвета нашего камуфляжа.
> Теперь, можно предположить, это соглашение перестанет работать.


"Иглы" сами по-себе, а "тоу" и "корнеты" откуда-то взялись...Помнится в иорданских степях производство налаживали, да и саудиты -щедрые души.

----------


## LansE293

> Штаты снабжать ПЗРК бандитов не будут, т.к. "Иглами" их щедро снабдили правительственные войска, бросая склады при отступлении. Небольшая часть "Стингеров-2" попала через границу. До недавнего времени имелось джентльменское соглашение между хозяевами-не стрелять по ВВС России. Правда это не распространяется на ИГИЛ. Сирийские ВВС этим пользуются-перекрасив часть парка в цвета нашего камуфляжа.
> Теперь, можно предположить, это соглашение перестанет работать.


ИМХО после слов Кирби надо опасаться, чтобы коалиция не снабдили бармалеев чем-то посерьезнее Стингеров. Такая техника, конечно, требует специальной подготовки. Но в регионе полно спецов, обученных когда-то у нас, которых можно переучить... С другой стороны могут в комплекте с ЗРК поставить свои расчеты из наемников, действительно "саудиты-щедрые души".

----------


## OKA

> ИМХО после слов Кирби надо опасаться, чтобы коалиция не снабдили бармалеев чем-то посерьезнее Стингеров. Такая техника, конечно, требует специальной подготовки. Но в регионе полно спецов, обученных когда-то у нас, которых можно переучить... С другой стороны могут в комплекте с ЗРК поставить свои расчеты из наемников, действительно "саудиты-щедрые души".



Достаточно "Ос".

"Поддерживаемая США, Саудовской Аравией и Турцией террористическая группировка "Джейш аль-Ислам", действующая на территории оазиса Гута в районе сирийской столицы, применила против вертолетов правительственных войск мобильный зенитно-ракетный комплекс 9K33 "Оса".

В результате предпринятой атаки один из сирийских боевых вертолетов получил повреждения, но благополучно вернулся на базу. Судя по появившимся в Сети видеоматериалам, боевики во время атаки наводили ракету на цель, используя  телевизионно-оптический визир.

ЗРК "Оса" считается очень опасным противником. Этот комплекс имеет ракеты, способные уничтожать цели на дальности до 9 км и высоте 5 км. Вес боевой части - 15 кг.

Военные эксперты полагают, что появление данного комплекса - помощь зарубежных спонсоров. Ранее сообщалось, что одна захваченная террористами "Оса" уже была уничтожена силами Российских ВКС, теперь такая ЗРК появилась снова.

В апреле текущего года Россия предложила ООН признать группировки "Джейш аль-Ислам" и "Ахрар аш-Шам" террористическими, но США, Франция, Великобритания и Украина заблокировали данное предложение.
Кстати, Украина в настоящее время имеет на вооружении 9К33 "Оса" и предлагает их на экспорт.

Роман Катков"

В Сирии террористы с помощью ЗРК "Оса" атаковали вертолеты

"..Операторы  

    Flag of the Soviet Union.svg СССР — перешли к образовавшимся после распада государствам.
    Flag of Russia.svg Россия:        Сухопутные войска России — 400 9К33М3 по состоянию на 2016 год[12]
        Морская пехота России — 20 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[13]
    Flag of Azerbaijan.svg Азербайджан — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[14].
    Flag of Algeria.svg Алжир:        Сухопутные войска Алжира — около 48 9К33М по состоянию на 2016 год[15];
        Военно-воздушные силы Алжира — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2012 год[16].
    Flag of Angola.svg Ангола — 15 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[17].
    Flag of Armenia.svg Армения — 178 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[18].
    Flag of Belarus.svg Белоруссия — некоторое количество 9К33, по состоянию на 2016 год[19].
    Flag of Bulgaria.svg Болгария — 24 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[20].
    Flag of Greece.svg Греция — 38 9К33М3 по состоянию на 2016 год[21]. Первые 20 экземпляров «Оса-АКМ» поставлены в конце 1998 года[10].
    Flag of Georgia.svg Грузия — 8 9К33М2 «Оса-АК» и 6-10 9К33М3 «Оса-АКМ» по состоянию на 2016 год[22].
    Flag of India.svg Индия:        Сухопутные войска Индии — более 50 9К33М2 по состоянию на 2016 год[23];
        Военно-воздушные силы Индии — некоторое количество 9К33М2 по состоянию на 2016 год[24].
    Flag of Jordan.svg Иордания — 48 9К33М по состоянию на 2016 год[25].
    Flag of Cuba.svg Куба — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[26].
    Flag of Libya.svg Ливия — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2012 год[27].
    Flag of Poland.svg Польша — 64 9К33М2 «Оса-АК» по состоянию на 2016 год[28].
    Flag of Syria.svg Сирия — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[29].
    Flag of Turkmenistan.svg Туркмения — 40 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[30].
    Flag of Ukraine.svg Украина — некоторое количество 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[31].
    Flag of Ecuador.svg Эквадор — 6 9К33 по состоянию на 2016 год[32]..."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...D0%BA%D1%81%29

"В Греции всё есть"))

http://www.interfax.ru/world/351035


"Осами" , "Корнетами" и пр., помимо местных "заинтересованных сторон", могут заниматься кто угодно- от стран Вост.Европы, до Сев.Африки и ЮВА . Ну и главспонсор всего этого пожарища -амеры))

Ну а про "консервы" : ТАСС: Происшествия - Полиция Петербурга задержала двух участников группировки "Исламское движение Узбекистана"


Бибиси , в западном стиле)), опрашивает Пескова : http://www.bbc.com/russian/features-37513975

----------


## LansE293

Мда, Оса на малых и средних. Но есть еще вполне рабочие Квадраты, Печеры.  И наиболее неприятный ЗРК БУК. Опасен для любых ЛА во всем диапазоне высот.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 30 сентября. /ТАСС/. Отсутствие террористов в Дамаске можно считать главным позитивным итогом первого года операции ВКС РФ в Сирии.

Об этом заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.

Он отметил, что оценку успешности продолжающейся операции ВКС РФ в Сирии должны давать военные эксперты. "Но констатировать можно одно: учитывая, что ИГИЛ, "Аль-Каида" и "Нусра" (запрещенные в РФ группировки) не сидят в Дамаске - это, наверное, главный позитивный итог той поддержки, которую наша авиация оказывает легитимным вооруженным силам Сирии", - подчеркнул представитель Кремля. 

Он также назвал недостоверной информацию сирийской оппозиции в Лондоне. На вопрос журналистов о том, как он может прокомментировать данные Сирийской обсерватории по правам человека о том, за год военной операции в Сирии в результате бомбардировок Воздушно-космических сил России погибли более 3,8 тысяч мирных жителей, Песков ответил: "Мы не оцениваем информацию этой организации, расположенной в Великобритании, о том, что происходит в Сирии, как достоверную".

Отвечая на вопрос журналистов, рассчитывали ли в Кремле, что операция в Сирии продлится больше года, Песков обратил внимание, что Верховный главнокомандующий РФ Владимир Путин после принятия решения об оказании помощи Дамаску никогда не сообщал оценок по срокам. "Вместе с тем была декларирована основная цель - оказание содействия сирийцам и сирийской армии в борьбе с террористами, которые на момент начала операции оккупировали фактически большую часть САР", - напомнил пресс-секретарь президента."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Песков: спасение Дамаска от террористов - главный итог первого года операции ВКС РФ


Это была скрытая реклама английского торговца))

Вся «Сирийская Обсерватория прав человека» - это «один парень в британской квартире» - Информационный портал

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian...r_Human_Rights






> Мда, Оса на малых и средних. Но есть еще вполне рабочие Квадраты, Печеры.  И наиболее неприятный ЗРК БУК. Опасен для любых ЛА во всем диапазоне высот.



И "неприятные" враждебные (случайные, конечно) действия т.н. "партнёров" по коалиции. Типа радиоэлектронное противодействие, "случайная" бомбёжка, как на аэродроме, бесполётные зоны, травля в сми  и др. арсеналы.

https://ria.ru/world/20160809/1473991653.html

"Хилый Кли..", в случае победы на выборАх точно будет визжать "вау"  по поводу Сирии. Добьют, наверное.

----------


## Djoker

T129 против курдов

----------


## KURYER

No sign of Russian Su-25s in Syria






> Satellite imagery from 19, 21, 25, and 26 September shows no Su-25s at Humaymim, which is the only air base in Latakia province.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

"Лондон. 1 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США, совершающий в субботу разведывательный полет в восточной части акватории Средиземного моря, приблизился к пункту материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ России в сирийском порту Тартус, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.
       Проведя около 30 минут близ сирийского побережья, он отклонился на юг к Ливану.
       В настоящее время патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 168858, вылетевший утром с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии, продолжает вести разведку в восточной части Средиземноморья к югу от Кипра, где, предположительно, находятся корабли российского постоянного оперативного соединения в регионе.
       Американский самолет-разведчик осуществляет полет с включенным транспондером, обеспечивающим идентификацию воздушного судна и передающим радиосигнал о его местоположении.
       Как сообщалось, в субботу также стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135W с бортовым номером 62-4138 и позывным NAOMI48, вылетевший утром с авиабазы Суда-бей на греческом острове Крит, совершает полет над акваторией Черного моря к юго-западу от побережья Крыма.
       В последнее несколько недель резко возросла интенсивность полетов американских разведывательных самолетов у российских границ. Практически ежедневно фиксируются до трех и более таких полетов.
       Американские разведывательные самолеты стали регулярно подлетать к российским рубежам на Черном море, в частности, к побережью Крыма, а также к российским базам в Сирии и районам дислокации боевых кораблей ВМФ России в восточном Средиземноморье.
       Накануне два американских разведывательных самолет совершили подлет к Крыму, еще один - к району нахождения кораблей постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=427749

Забоялся ракету в бочину заполучить, вот и включил- там много у кого есть серьёзные средства поражения)) Вдруг дрогнет от гнева рука турецкого оператора ЗРК)) 


Ну вот, недавно пообсуждали :

"Монархии Персидского залива выступают за передачу сирийской оппозиции переносных ЗРК        bmpd

    Как сообщает французский бюллетень "Intelligence online" в материале "Reunion au sommet pour des manpads syriens", 24 сентября 2016 года в Эр-Рияде за закрытыми дверьми состоялась напряженная встреча во главе с руководством генерального штаба саудовской армии. Оно пригласил на встречу представителей вооруженных сил и разведки Турции, Катара, ОАЭ и США.

    Представители США, в первую очередь сотрудники ЦРУ, испытвали трудности в том, чтобы обуздать рвение представителей монархий Персидского залива, которые, за исключением ОАЭ, выражали полное единодушие в вопросе о необходимости массовых поставок переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов сирийской оппозиции. Этот тот минимум, который они могут противопоставить ударам с воздуха российско-сирийской авиационной группировке."

Монархии Персидского залива выступают за передачу сирийской оппозиции переносных ЗРК - bmpd

Нетленка))  :

"- Блин, ты видал? Сабли по стольнику продают! Им красная цена - десятка!
Гиви оценил наглость приятеля, но все же не мог с ним согласиться:
- Ну, это ты загнул.
Лагавас подмигнул Агроному и так же громко произнес:
- Двадцать пять - в самый раз. Все равно ведь все не раскупят. Полно железа останется, - не заметив выскочившего на порог лавочника, он продолжил: - Надо чтото делать. Может, излишки уркам продадим?
Агроном едва успел заткнуть ему рот, спешно переходя на мало кому знакомый в здешних краях албанский:
- Ага, а потом нас же этими стрелами и истыкают, как Баралгина.
Эльф наконецто сообразил, что дал маху, и тоже перешел на код:
- Надо сразу договориться, чтобы по нам не стреляли!" 

http://waplib.org/Russkoe/P/Puchkov_...p41-s5000.html

----------


## KURYER

Маарет-эн-Науман

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 3 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин, Андрей Шитов/. Соединенные Штаты приостанавливают использование "двусторонних каналов" с Россией, созданных для поддержания прекращения огня в Сирии.

Об этом сообщил руководитель пресс-службы Госдепартамента США Джон Кирби.

В свою очередь Белый дом выразил разочарование по поводу решения России приостановить действие соглашения с США об утилизации плутония. Об этом заявил на регулярном брифинге пресс-секретарь Белого дома Джошуа Эрнест.

"Это решение нас разочаровывает", - сказал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США приостанавливают свои контакты с Россией по перемирию в Сирии

----------


## LansE293

Республиканец Ричард Блэк совершил поездку в Сирию в апреле 2016 года, где встретился с президентом республики Башаром Асадом. Во время встречи американец заявил, что необходимо *показать американскому народу реальность происходящего в Сирии, несмотря на обман, который практикуется в определенных кругах США.*
Ричард Блэк известный деятель. Он не только награжден Пурпурным Сердцем. Он был ВОЕННЫМ ПРОКУРОРОМ США, расследуя преступления военнослужащих США и выступая государственным обвинителем против военнослужащих США в судах США. Поэтому он знает, что говорит если речь идет об военных преступлениях - это просто его профессия не только как военного, но как юриста и следователя. Блэк в Сирии устраивал ряд акций для содействию спасения армией Асада блокированных исламистами христиан и евреев, предотвращая акты геноцида "умеренной оппозицией".﻿
Полный перевод беседы (в основном о "Битве за Алеппо"):

----------


## KURYER

Судя по новостям от Фокс-ньюс (веры им, правда, нет) в Сирию прибыли С-300ВМ. 



> Fox News, citing U.S. officials, is saying that Russia has deployed it S-300VM air defense missile system to Syria.
> Two officials were quoted as saying that the system’s components were seen arriving at the Russian naval facility in Tartus over the weekend. Its journey from Russia was tracked by U.S. intelligence community.


Кто-то часто просил бесполётную зону над Сирией.

----------


## Pilot

прибыл. Это посерьезней с-400

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## OKA

"Американский сенатор-республиканец Джон Маккейн потребовал сбивать военные самолеты сирийской армии, а также ВКС России, которые оказывают поддержку легитимному правительству Башара Асада. Об этом политик написал в своей колонке в издании The Wall Street Journal.

«США и их партнеры по коалиции должны объявить ультиматум Асаду: прекратите полеты или вы потеряете свои самолеты. При этом они должны быть готовы довести дело до конца. Если Россия продолжит неизбирательные бомбардировки, мы должны четко дать понть, что примем меры, которые создадут повышенную угрозу для ее самолетов», – заявил Маккейн.

По заверениям Маккейна, только такими жесткими мерами можно остановить войну в Сирии. Таким образом, сенатор-республиканец в очередной раз дал понять, что Америка возлагает вину за обстрел жилых кварталов и гибель мирных жителей не на террористические группировки (преступления которых были неоднократно доказаны), а на законное руководство Сирии, которое прикладывает все усилия, чтобы защитить своих граждан, но неугодно верхушке США.

Маккейн потребовал сбивать самолеты ВКС России в Сирии - Телеканал «Звезда» - цинк

PS. Такой вот миротворец. Чтобы установить мир в Сирии, оказывается надо сбивать российские самолеты и поставить мир на грань ядерной войны. Главное не вспоминать про то, что война в Сирии идет по причине навязчивого желания США и ряда других стран свергнуть Асада не обращая внимания на жертвы, разрушения и риски мировой войны. И эти люди еще недоумевают, против кого РФ разворачивает комплексы ПВО в Сирии."

Маккейн потребовал сбивать российские самолеты - Colonel Cassad


"Из Армении в Сирию в целях оказания гуманитарной помощи местным жителям поступила первая партия продуктов питания и одежды.

Около 40 тонн консервированных продуктов, овощей, муки и сахара доставил на авиабазу Хмеймим экипаж Ил-76 военно-транспортной авиации России с аэродрома Эребуни  в Армении.

Гуманитарные конвои с продовольствием и одеждой, сопровождаемые  российскими военнослужащими, уже в ближайшее время прибудут в населенные пункты Сирийской Арабской Республики, наиболее пострадавшие от военных действий.
Пресс-служба Южного военного округа"

Российские летчики доставили в Сирию гуманитарную помощь из Армении : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Mосква. 5 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Совет Федерации, скорее всего, 12 октября одобрит закон о ратификации соглашения России и Сирии о постоянном размещении в этой стране группы ВКС РФ, сообщил в среду первый зампред сенатского комитета по обороне и безопасности Франц Клинцевич.
       "Совет Думы включил в повестку заседания на пятницу, 7 октября, вопрос о ратификации "Соглашения между РФ и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы ВВС РФ на территории САР", - приводит слова Ф.Клинцевмча его пресс-служба.
       "Нет сомнений, что Государственная Дума 7 октября примет соответствующий законопроект, а на своем ближайшем пленарном заседании, 12 октября, Совет Федерации его одобрит", - считает сенатор.
       По его мнению, это очень своевременное решение, поскольку "сейчас самое время показать, что демарш США ни в коей мере не изменил планы России в Сирии".
       "Превращение Хмеймим в постоянную базу наших Воздушно-космических сил России призвано как решить задачу поддержки союзника, так и обеспечить безопасность России", - подчеркнул Ф.Клинцевич.
       Ранее о возможности рассмотрения 7 октября внесенного президентом РФ проекта закона о ратификации этого соглашения, заключенного на бессрочный период, сообщил "Интерфаксу" Леонид Слуцкий, кандидатура которого на пост главы международного комитета поддержана думскими фракциями.
       Согласно распоряжению президента, документы депутатам представит замминистра обороны РФ Николай Панков.
       Документ внесен на ратификацию в Госдуму 9 августа. Соглашения подписано в Дамаске 26 августа 2015 года.
       Согласно пояснительной записке, размещенной в базе данных Госдумы, соглашением регулируются условия нахождения российской авиационной группы на территории САР.
       Уточняется, что эта группа размещена на территории республики по просьбе сирийской стороны и дислоцирована на аэродроме Хмеймим (провинция Латакия), который вместе с его инфраструктурой и необходимой территорией по согласованию сторон предоставляются в пользование российской стороне на безвозмездной основе.
       "Применение российской авиационной группы осуществляется в соответствии с решением ее командира по планам, согласованным сторонами. Состав российской авиационной группы определяется российской стороной по согласованию с сирийской стороной", - оговорено в соглашении.
       Закрепляется договоренность о том, что вооружение, боеприпасы, оборудование и материалы, необходимые для выполнения российской авиагруппой задач по предназначению, для обеспечения безопасности и жизнедеятельности ее личного состава, ввозятся на территорию САР без взимания каких-либо сборов и пошлин, а личный состав российской авиагруппы "беспрепятственно пересекает границу САР и не подлежит досмотру пограничными и таможенными органами сирийской стороны".
       Личному составу российской авиагруппы и членам их семей предоставляются иммунитеты и привилегии, аналогичные дипломатическим представителям; транспортные средства и воздушные суда РФ, используемые в интересах российской авиагруппы, пользуются иммунитетом от досмотра, обыска, реквизиции, ареста и иных принудительных мер.
       Кроме того, оговорено, что сирийская сторона не предъявляет никаких претензий России, ее авиагруппе и ее личному составу и не возбуждает против них никаких исков в связи с их деятельностью.
       Соглашение заключается на бессрочный период и прекращается по истечении одного года с даты получения уведомления одной из сторон о намерении прекратить действие этого документа. Уточняется, что реализация соглашения не потребует дополнительных ассигнований из федерального бюджета; финансирование расходов на его выполнение будет осуществляться в пределах тех средств, которые выделяются министерству обороны из бюджета на соответствующий год..."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=428144

----------


## LansE293

> *Эксперты назвали атаку на гумконвой ООН в Алеппо инсценировкой*
> ЖЕНЕВА, 5 окт — РИА Новости. Нападение на совместный гуманитарный конвой ООН и Сирийского арабского Красного полумесяца 19 сентября было "хорошо подготовленной инсценировкой", следует из предварительных выводов независимых экспертов при целевых группах Международной группы поддержки Сирии (МГПС), поступивших в распоряжение РИА Новости...
> Эксперты отмечают, что анализ фотографий указывает на то, что речь идет об инсценировке нападения: в частности, кабина одного из автомобилей конвоя осталась нетронутой и "не имеет следов близкого взрыва — следов осколков или пробоин, пострадал только груз, он был сожжен".
> Кроме этого, края пробоин у пораженных осколками грузовиков покрыты ржавчиной, дорожное полотно также осталось идеальным, без выбоин, и если бы речь шла об авиаударе, "вся поверхность дороги имела бы такие отметины", подчеркивают эксперты.
> Они отмечают и то, что поражение грузовиков конвоя не соответствует тому, которое бывает при авиаударе: взрывная волна в ограниченном пространстве, как минимум, перевернула бы грузовики и коробки с грузом, а разрыв снаряда оставил осколки на стенах домов во дворе.
> При этом, судя по фотографиям, с грузовиков слетел лишь брезент, покрышки остались не пробитыми, картонные коробки остались на своих местах, а на стенах домов нет ни одной трещины. Кроме того, на одной из коробок видны следы от мелких камней, которые бывают после взрыва небольшого безоболочного заряда.
> Странным экспертам представляется и сама воронка, появившаяся, якобы, от авиаудара: "Центральная часть воронки затягивает объекты вместо того, чтобы разбрасывать их. Черная дыра?"


https://ria.ru/syria/20161005/1478552772.html

----------


## OKA

> ...Кто-то часто просил бесполётную зону над Сирией.


Ещё :

"Зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-300, которые Россия поставила в Сирию, относятся к ПВО Сухопутных войск. Об этом «Известиям» заявил источник, близкий к российским военно-дипломатическим кругам.

— Эти комплексы относятся к ПВО Сухопутных войск и предназначены в первую очередь для уничтожения аэробаллистических целей и крылатых ракет, — отметил источник.

Кроме того, по словам другого источника, Россия намерена поставить сирийцам несколько десятков единиц бронетехники, которая до настоящего времени была законсервирована на складах, а также военные грузовики.

Ранее российское Минобороны подтвердило появившиеся в американских СМИ публикации о том, что Москва поставила в Сирию комплексы С-300. Соответствующее заявление сделал официальный представитель ведомства Игорь Конашенков. Он рассказал, что данный комплекс предназначен для обеспечения безопасности военно-морской базы в Тартусе и находящихся в прибрежной зоне кораблей оперативного соединения ВМФ России с воздуха.

Вместе с тем, как заявил «Известиям» член комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Игорь Морозов, в Сирии действуют и иные комплексы ПВО, которые позволят остудить некоторые горячие головы и при необходимости создать над страной бесполетную зону.

— В рамках военно-технического сотрудничества Дамаску был поставлен ряд комплексов, среди которых есть «Буки-М1» и «Осы» и некоторые другие. Таким образом, на сегодняшний день у США не получится повторить иракский опыт. Сирийская ПВО готова к отражению атак со стороны любых летательных аппаратов. Кроме того, американцы, нанося удары, могут задеть российских советников и инструкторов, что повлечет за собой ответные меры со стороны Москвы, в том числе за счет создания над территорией Сирии бесполетной зоны, — указал сенатор.

Ранее газета The Washington Post сообщила, что в Вашингтоне обсуждается возможность нанесения авиаударов по правительственным войскам в Сирии. Прежде всего речь идет о районах вокруг Алеппо, где армия окружила силы боевиков. Этот вопрос уже поднимался на прошлой неделе в ходе встречи представителей Госдепартамента, ЦРУ и начальников штабов.

В Белом доме эту информацию опровергать не стали. Соответствующее заявление сделал пресс-секретарь Джошуа Эрнест, который, однако, признал, что удары США по правительственным войскам в Сирии могут привести к конфронтации между российскими и американскими военными. Он также отметил, что «с самого начала мы утверждали, что этот хаос нельзя прекратить исключительно военными методами. И то решение, к которому мы придем, не будет состоять исключительно из военного компонента». При этом Эрнест не стал отвечать на уточняющие вопросы о возможных ударах по правительственным силам в Сирии, пояснив, что не хочет вдаваться в дискуссию президента Барака Обамы и его советников.

Как считает эксперт Ассоциации военных политологов Олег Глазунов, США действительно могут начать наносить удары по позициям сирийских войск.

— Вероятность этого есть. Россия ведь не просто так перебросила в Сирию комплексы С-300. Москва готова их применять. И это не приведет к новой мировой войне. В конце концов, нам уже приходилось сбивать американские самолеты в Корее и Вьетнаме. Президент Владимир Путин дает понять, что больше никаких уступок с российской стороны не будет, поскольку сейчас в Сирии решается вопрос, является ли Москва тем игроком, который готов отстаивать интересы своих союзников и на которого можно положиться, или же мы снова отступимся, как делали не раз за последние 25 лет, — убежден эксперт."

Читайте далее: Россия готова создать в Сирии бесполетную зону - Известия

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Национальная ассоциация парашютистов Италии посвятила курс по прыжкам с парашютом этого года Герою России Александру Прохоренко, павшему смертью храбрых в Сирии.

Презентация курса, который осуществляется в 161 раз, состоялась в среду в Российском центре науки и культуры (РЦНК) в присутствии руководства римского отделения ассоциации, курсантов, представителей военного атташата посольства России в Италии, итальянских военных, ветеранов и многочисленных гостей, сообщает ТАСС.

Как отметил президент римского отделения ассоциации Адриано Токки, впервые за всю историю существования курсов они посвящаются иностранному гражданину.

«Наше решение сделать такое посвящение Прохоренко продиктовано желанием преклониться перед высоким гражданским и военным достоинством человека, поставившего любовь к Родине выше собственной жизни. Сейчас миру не хватает таких примеров»,– сказал он.

В залах РЦНК развернута выставка, посвященная российским и итальянским десантникам. Многие выпускники курсов по прыжкам с парашютом выбирают впоследствии военную карьеру.

*"ВЗГЛЯД": Курс по парашютным прыжкам в Италии посвятили Герою России Прохоренко.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 6 окт — РИА Новости. Воздушное прикрытие российских военных баз в Хмеймиме и Тартусе осуществляются зенитными ракетными системами С-400 и С-300, заявил журналистам в четверг официальный представитель минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

Конашенков подчеркнул, что следует осознавать, что у боевых расчетов российских комплексов ПВО "вряд ли будет время на выяснение по "прямой линии" точной программы полёта ракет и принадлежности их носителей"."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161006/1478651078.html

----------


## Avia M

"Просветление"...

Спецпосланник генерального секретаря ООН Стаффан де Мистура выступает за вывод боевиков террористической группировки "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ) из восточной части сирийского города Алеппо и одновременное прекращение военной операции, проводимой правительством страны.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Де Мистура высказался за вывод боевиков "Ан-Нусры" из Восточного Алеппо

P.S. Спецпосланнику следует обдумывать предложения, а то "нусровцы" захотят в "Антальях отдохнуть"...

----------


## OKA

> "Просветление"...
> 
> Спецпосланник генерального секретаря ООН Стаффан де Мистура выступает за вывод боевиков террористической группировки "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ) из восточной части сирийского города Алеппо и одновременное прекращение военной операции, проводимой правительством страны.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Де Мистура высказался за вывод боевиков "Ан-Нусры" из Восточного Алеппо
> 
> P.S. Спецпосланнику следует обдумывать предложения, а то "нусровцы" захотят в "Антальях отдохнуть"...



Им посланники похрен, они их спецпосылают)) Вот если турки с саудами спецпопросят...

----------


## Avia M

> Им посланники похрен, они их спецпосылают)) Вот если турки с саудами спецпопросят...


Читай-"прикажуть"...

----------


## OKA

"Вашингтон не исключает ударов по силам Дамаска, хотя и сомневается, что это в интересах США, заявил журналистам на брифинге пресс-секретарь Белого дома Джош Эрнест.

"Военные действия против режима (президента Сирии Башара) Асада с целью решения ситуации в Алеппо вряд ли достигнут целей, которые видятся многим сейчас, в смысле сокращения насилия. Намного более вероятно, что они приведут к многочисленным непредвиденным последствиям, которые точно не соответствуют нашим национальным интересам", — отметил Эрнест.

Ранее американские СМИ сообщали, что в числе рассматриваемых США возможностей в Сирии есть и удары по военным объектам правительственной армии.

В Минобороны России допустили, что такие "утечки" в западных СМИ могут быть прологом реальных действий и рекомендовали "коллегам в Вашингтоне тщательно просчитать возможные последствия реализации подобных планов"..."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161006/1478673160.html

"Охотники на НЛО" прислушались заинтересованно и насторожились)))


"АНКАРА, 6 окт — РИА Новости. Размещение турецкого военного контингента в лагере Башика на севере Ирака не является серьезным проблемой, противоречия между Анкарой и Багдадом можно преодолеть, заявил глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу.

Ранее в четверг Ирак запросил созыв экстренного заседания Совета Безопасности ООН для обсуждения присутствия турецких военных на севере Ирака.

Генсек ООН ожидает, что Турция обеспечит законное пребывание сил в Ираке

"Я не вижу серьезных проблем с присутствием наших военных в Башике. Все вопросы можно решить, если Багдад прекратит свою недружественную риторику", — заявил Чавушоглу на пресс-конференции в Анкаре.

Иракский парламент принял во вторник резолюцию, в которой высказан протест против присутствия турецких военных в районе Башика под Мосулом. Парламентарии потребовали от правительства принятия необходимых юридических и дипломатических мер, включая пересмотр экономических отношений между двумя странами. МИД Турции осудил эту резолюцию. На прошлой неделе парламент Турции большинством голосов продлил еще на 13 месяцев разрешение на использование вооруженных сил страны в Ираке и Сирии.

Ранее в четверг премьер-министр Турции Бинали Йылдырым заявил, что турецкие военные продолжат оставаться в лагере Башика на севере Ирака.

В декабре прошлого года отношения Ирака и Турции обострились, когда турецкие военные и бронетехника вошли в район Башика иракской провинции Найнава под предлогом подготовки народных отрядов, воюющих с террористами. Иракские МИД и минобороны назвали присутствие турецких военных "враждебным действием", не согласованным с властями, и заявили о нарушении суверенитета."

https://ria.ru/world/20161006/1478677838.html





> Читай-"прикажуть"...


С прибором клали на ООН)) И на власти Ирака, оккупированного террористами и "антитеррористами"))

----------


## OKA

"Турецкий истребитель F-16 потерпел крушение в Иракском Курдистане. Об этом сообщило издание ANF News. По данным СМИ, самолет выполнял миссию на северо-востоке страны на границе с Ираном.

В то же время Firat News Agency утверждает, что турецкий самолет сбили бойцы Рабочей партии Курдистана, когда тот наносил удар по их базам.

Агентство уточняет, что самолет ВВС Турции рухнул в районе Кандиль.

Турецкие военные пока не прокомментировали инцидент. Информации о судьбе пилота нет."

СМИ: турецкий истребитель сбили в Ираке - Телеканал «Звезда»

Хрена себе "инциндент"...

----------


## LansE293

Мария Захарова: Россия разместила в Сирии С-300 после данных о возможных ударах США по аэродромам
Официальный представитель российского Министерства иностранных дел Мария Захарова в интервью телеканалу «Дождь» заявила, что российские комплексы С-300 были размещены в Сирии после утечек информации о возможных авиаударах США по сирийским аэродромам. «С-300 там появились после того, как пошли утечки от близких к истеблишменту США экспертов, которые, наверное, имели под собой основания, о том, что могут бомбить крылатыми ракетами сирийские аэродромы»,— пояснила госпожа Захарова (цитата по ТАСС).

По ее словам, российские С-400 находились в Сирии уже давно, и раньше «все к этому нормально относились, никто не говорил, что это шоу». «Учитывая, что там находится наша техника, там совершается операция ВКС, никто не понимает, куда ракета полетит. Туда и поместился комплекс С-300»,— добавила Мария Захарова.
Подробнее: Ъ-Новости - Мария Захарова: Россия разместила в Сирии С-300 после данных о возможных ударах США по аэродромам

----------


## KURYER

Пока нет серьёзных подтверждений. Корабль ВМС Китая вблизи Тартуса.



"Кузнецова" ждёт?

----------


## Nazar

Вертушку нашу чебуреки обстреляли. Вроде Ми-8, вроде без жертв.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> «Около 11:00 утра в провинции Хама (Сирийская Арабская Республика) российский транспортный вертолет Ми-8, доставлявший гуманитарную помощь в сопровождении офицеров российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон, подвергся обстрелу боевиков ИГИЛ (прежнее название запрещенного в РФ “Исламского государства” — прим. ТАСС) из переносного зенитного ракетного комплекса», — сказали в Центре.
> «Благодаря набранной высоте полета, своевременному обнаружению запуска и мастерству экипажа при маневрировании машиной, попадания ракеты в вертолет удалось избежать. Никто из находившихся в вертолете российских военнослужащих не пострадал», — добавили в Центре.
> По данным, поступившим в Центр по примирению, 6 октября боевики «Исламского государства» получили с территории Ирака два переносных зенитных ракетных комплекса. «Комплексы переданы для воздушного прикрытия бандформирований в пригородах Хамы, которые предпринимают попытки взять под контроль дорогу на Алеппо и сковать действия правительственных войск», — поясняется в сообщении.


https://news.mail.ru/incident/27381863/?frommail=1

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> https://news.mail.ru/incident/27381863/?frommail=1


http://tass.ru/politika/3688669

Как говорилось в амер. стиле- "пусть это будут парни не из нашего района" ..

----------


## LansE293

Автор скрина пока не указал исходное видео. Сирийский МИГ-29SM с АКУ-170Е и подвешенным изделием 170 серии ( РВВ-АЕ?)

----------


## KURYER

*LansE293* Забыл добавить: SyAAF MiG-29 armed with R-77!!!!
Похоже это, то о чём писали "Известия", что Россия начала активно помогать оружием Сирии после заявлений Пентагона.

Mi-24P above arwad island , near Tartus

----------


## LansE293

> *LansE293* Забыл добавить: SyAAF MiG-29 armed with R-77!!!!
> Похоже это, то о чём писали "Известия", что Россия начала активно помогать оружием Сирии после заявлений Пентагона.
> Mi-24P above arwad island , near Tartus


Первые упоминания и фото модернизированных сирийских МИГ-29 с пилонами под ракеты с АРГСН засветились еще в 2014 г. Писали, что и изделия (назовем их осторожно как у производителя РВВ-АЕ) имеются в Сирии на складах. 
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...r-mig-29-a-31/
Но фото с подвешенной ракетой первое.

----------


## ZHeN

> Не имею ничего против перенятия чужого опыта, но это тоже дорого. 30-й институт, 929 ГЛИЦ хотят уменьшить зависимость от спутников в навигации и боевом применении (и абсолютно правильно делают), к тому же наличие спутниковых КАБов не исключает применение обычных бомб огромного множества и различия. Из опыта-самый точный способ бомбометания- с прицеливанием по РПО(РЛП) по радиоконтрастным целям, потом от оптических бомбардировочных прицелов с лазерным дальнометрированием и только потом- навигационное бомбометание. Опять же из опыта: КВО изд.К-01с= 5-7 м (для прямых попаданий рекомендуют ещё и 2 бахнуть, каждая по 8 лямов что ли..., не помню), а КВО ФАБ-500м62, БЕТАБ-500= 9-12м. Их можно хоть 2,хоть 4. Хоть 34х250-270


АВИАЦИЯ и иные...
*(проанализировав другие сообщения юзера, можно сделать вывод, что повествование ведётся от лица участника сирийских событий - одного из лётчиков Су-24М или Су-34 - достоверно это подтвердить не представляется возможным)*

т.е. КВО КАБ-500С - 5-7 м, ФАБ-500м62 (при помощи СВП-24) с высоты 5км - 9-12м

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 10 окт - РИА Новости. Развертывание полноценной российской базы в сирийском Тартусе позволит размещать там одновременно до пяти крупных боевых кораблей, подводные лодки и морскую авиацию Военно-морского флота РФ, полагает председатель Общероссийского движения поддержки флота (ДПФ) Михаил Ненашев.

Ранее в понедельник заместитель министра обороны РФ Николай Панков, выступая в Совете Федерации, заявил, что Россия создаст военно-морскую базу на постоянной основе в сирийском Тартусе – соответствующие документы уже подготовлены военным ведомством.

"Пункт МТО, развернутый в Тартусе, сегодня позволяет лишь заправить корабль водой и продовольствием, заменить некоторые узлы и агрегаты и отправить его обратно в поход. Полноценная база позволит предоставить экипажу отдых, а также провести довольно существенный навигационный ремонт, если он необходим. Кроме того, развертывание базы в Тартусе будет означать, что там смогут одновременно базироваться до пяти кораблей первого и второго рангов, а также подводные лодки и морская авиация", - сказал Ненашев РИА Новости.

Он добавил, что развертывание военно-морской базы в Сирии будет выгодно не только с военной, но и с экономической точки зрения, поскольку все затраты, связанные с развитием инфраструктуры в Тартусе, с лихвой окупятся, когда корабли, которым больше не придется преодолевать дальний путь до российских баз, начнут экономить свой моторесурс и топливо.

"Для того чтобы российский флот смог базироваться в Тартусе на постоянной основе, на протяжении года там проводились широкомасштабные инфраструктурные работы, которые в настоящий момент близки к завершению. Там велись дноуглубительные работы, обустраивались причалы, укреплялись противодиверсионные и контртеррористические системы защиты, велась подготовка к развертыванию систем ПВО", - заявил глава ДПФ.

По его словам, российская база в Тартусе станет многоплановым фактором влияния на геополитическую стабильность в чрезвычайно важном регионе.

"Сейчас постоянного присутствия российского флота в Средиземноморье хотят многие ведущие страны региона - не только Сирия, но и Египет, Ливия, Тунис. Кипр, как известно, предоставляет нашим кораблям возможность останавливаться и пополнять припасы в Лимасоле. Народ Йемена, с учетом развивающихся там событий, также выступает за присутствие российских кораблей", - подчеркнул Ненашев.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 ВКС России в Сирии.

----------


## stream

фото:
https://pp.vk.me/c636031/v636031854/...OUTaYDFtKo.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c636031/v636031854/...ZK3-wfTbvI.jpg

США перекрасили один из своих боевых самолетов, находящихся в Сирии, в цвета российского камуфляжа. Об этом сообщает РЕН-ТВ. 
 По данным телеканала, замаскированный американский F-18 стал похож на Су-34 так сильно, что отличить его от российского истребителя «смогут только специалисты». 
  Таким образом, если перекрашенный F-18 снимут с земли, то он будет очень похож на российский самолет, отмечает телеканал. 
 Основным отличием замаскированного F-18 осталась белая звезда на темном фоне. При этом на его хвосте есть красная звезда, как и у Су-34. С какой целью американские военные перекрасили самолет, вопрос остаётся открытым.

https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/34948...rii-pod-su-34/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> фото:
> https://pp.vk.me/c636031/v636031854/...OUTaYDFtKo.jpg
> https://pp.vk.me/c636031/v636031854/...ZK3-wfTbvI.jpg
> ...Об этом сообщает РЕН-ТВ...


Журналюхи опять всё перепутали.
Это самолёты эскадрильи "Агрессор" которые выполняют роль условного противника в военных учениях американской авиации. Новая схема раскраски воспроизводит "вероятного противника".

----------


## AndyK

> ... Основным отличием замаскированного F-18 осталась белая звезда на темном фоне. При этом на его хвосте есть *красная звезда*, как и у Су-34...


А ничего, что рядом с "Су-34" стоят с-ты тоже с красными звездами в "ломаном" камо - новой имитационной окраске штатовских "Агрессоров" Американские "агрессоры" F-16 получают новую окраску - bmpd, а надпись VFC-12 прямо на это указывает (VFC-12 - эскадрилья "Агрессор" ВМС США)?

----------


## Djoker

Латакия

----------


## KURYER

> Латакия


Интересно, а кто же был ведущим и когда?

----------


## Pilot

Совет Федерации РФ на заседании в среду, 12 октября, ратифицировал соглашение между Россией и Сирией о бессрочном нахождении российской авиагруппы на сирийской территории. За размещение ВКС проголосовали 158 сенаторов, один воздержался, сообщает ТАСС.

Согласно документу, состав авиагруппы определяется российской стороной. Воздушная группировка РФ применяется в соответствии с решением ее командира по согласованию с представителями сирийских властей.

России предоставляется право ввозить на территорию Сирии вооружение, боеприпасы, оборудование и материалы, необходимые для выполнения задач авиагруппы и для обеспечения безопасности и жизнедеятельности личного состава без взимания каких-либо сборов и пошлин. Личный состав российской авиагруппы получает право беспрепятственно пересекать границу Сирии по документам, действительным для выезда из России, и не подлежит досмотру сирийскими пограничными и таможенным органами.

Транспортные средства и воздушные суда РФ, используемые в интересах российской авиационной группы, пользуются иммунитетом от досмотра, обыска, реквизиции, ареста и иных принудительных мер.

Кроме того, личный состав, включая членов семьи, по аналогии с представителями дипкорпуса, освобождается от всех прямых и косвенных налогов, а также пользуется полным иммунитетом от гражданской и административной юрисдикции САР. Движимое и недвижимое имущество, архив и документы российской авиагруппы неприкосновенны. Сирийская сторона не предъявляет никаких претензий России, ее авиагруппе и ее личному составу и не возбуждает против них никаких исков в связи с их деятельностью, говорится в документе

----------


## Djoker

> *Рудской: Су-24 с комплексами "Стрелец" поражают в Сирии почти 100% целей*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 13 окт — РИА Новости. Применение в Сирии бомбардировщиков Су-24 с комплексами целеуказания "Стрелец" обеспечивает почти стопроцентную эффективность ударов, заявил журналистам начальник главного оперативного управления генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.
> 
> По его словам, для осуществления целеуказания по объектам террористов на территории Сирии российскими ВКС широко используются комплексы разведки, управления и связи, например, такие как "Стрелец".
> 
> "Применение модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-24М совместно с комплексами "Стрелец" позволяет обеспечить практически стопроцентную эффективность нанесения ударов", — сказал Рудской.


https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20161013/1479159150.html

----------


## Pilot

Путин подписал Федеральный закон "О ратификации Соглашения между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики"

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Путин подписал Федеральный закон "О ратификации Соглашения между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики"


Источник?....

----------


## Pilot

все информ агенства.
для примера Интерфакс http://www.interfax.ru/russia/532449

----------


## Djoker

Ми-35М под Хомсом

----------


## KURYER

Вертолет Ми-8АМТШ ВКС РФ в небе возле города Банияс, провинция Тартус

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Jean-Philippe

> все информ агенства.
> для примера Интерфакс http://www.interfax.ru/russia/532449


Спасибо.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

сейчас у нас все агенства дают одинаковую информацию. Причем одновременно :(

----------


## Djoker

К западу от Пальмиры


https://twitter.com/BiladFransa/stat...43570432819200

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/mod_gov_sy/statu...43084934586368

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 15 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Постоянная база ВМФ РФ в сирийском Тартусе создается почти на полвека, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в российском парламенте.

"Предполагается, что база в Тартусе создается на 49 лет", - сказал собеседник агентства в понедельник.

Он затруднился ответить, было ли уже подписано соответствующее соглашение между Россией и Сирией. Источник обратил внимание на то, что соглашение по созданию бессрочной российской авиабазы "Хмеймим", ратифицированное российским парламентом в октябре текущего года, было подписано в августе 2015 года, и это держалось в секрете.

Ранее статс-секретарь - замминистра обороны Николай Панков, сообщил что идет подготовка документов, позволяющих создать постоянную военно-морскую базу в сирийском Тартусе.

"На территории Сирии у нас будет на постоянной основе военно-морская база в Тартусе. Соответствующие документы в настоящее время подготовлены, они проходят процедуру межведомственного согласования", - заявил Н.Панков. на заседании международного комитета Совета Федерации 10 октября.

Он подчеркнул, что степень готовности этих документов "достаточно высокая".

"Мы надеемся, что скоро будем просить вас ратифицировать эти документы", - добавил замминистра.

----------


## Djoker

Новости с иракского фронта можно сюда постить?  :Confused: 




В ночь с 15 по 16 октября 2016 года, три Rafale ВВС и четыре Rafale ВМС Франции нанесли удар несколькими крылатыми ракетами SCALP по производственному складу СВУ в районе Мосула, Ирак

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 19 окт — РИА Новости. Бельгийские ВВС нанесли авиаудар в районе села Хассаджека в провинции Алеппо, погибли шесть мирных жителей, сообщили в российском Центре по примирению в Сирии. В Москве заявили, что ждут от США жесткой реакции на случившееся.

Удар по жилым домам

По данным российских военных удар был нанесен ночью. В результате были уничтожены два жилых дома, погибли шесть человек, еще четверо получили ранения.

В Центре по примирению отметили, что в районе бомбардировки не было российских или сирийских самолетов. При этом в районе авиаудара были замечены истребители международной коалиции, возглавляемой США.

"Средствами контроля воздушной обстановки в указанное время в данном районе были зафиксированы два F-16 ВВС Королевства Бельгии", — говорится в документе, который опубликован сайте российского Минобороны.

В МИД ждут реакции

Случившееся уже прокомментировали в российском внешнеполитическом ведомстве. Официальный представитель МИД Мария Захарова отметила, что Москва ждет реакции от США.

"Ждём заявлений Госдепа с жестким осуждением ударов по гражданским объектам и убийству мирных жителей. Думаю, что и фотографии погибших не составит труда найти, чтобы запустить соответствующую кампанию на CNN", — написала Захарова на своей странице в Facebook.

В последние месяцы ситуация в сирийском Алеппо резко обострилась: в городе и окрестностях идут тяжелые бои. Запад обвиняет Москву и Дамаск в ударах по гражданским объектам и позициям оппозиционных группировок.

Сирия и Россия настаивают, что наносят удары только по террористам, и обвиняют США в неспособности повлиять на отряды "умеренной оппозиции" и отмежевать их от радикалов.

Накануне российские и сирийские военные приостановили авиаудары в районе Алеппо, чтобы подготовиться к "гуманитарной паузе", которая будет действовать 20 октября."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161019/1479519598.html






> Источник?....


" Федеральный закон от 14 октября 2016 г. N 376-ФЗ "О ратификации Соглашения между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики"

Принят Государственной Думой 7 октября 2016 года

Одобрен Советом Федерации 12 октября 2016 года

Ратифицировать Соглашение между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики, подписанное в городе Дамаске 26 августа 2015 года.

Президент Российской Федерации

В. Путин "

https://rg.ru/2016/10/17/ratifikacia-dok.html

----------


## OKA

"БРЮССЕЛЬ, 19 октября. /ТАСС/. Посол России в Бельгии Александр Токовинин был вызван в МИД королевства в связи с заявлением РФ о нанесении бельгийскими ВВС удара по гражданским объектам под Алеппо. Об этом говорится в распространенном сообщении внешнеполитического ведомства Бельгии. В посольстве РФ пока эту информацию не комментируют.

"Посол РФ в Бельгии Александр Аврельевич Токовинин вызван в Министерство иностранных дел в связи с заявлениями российской стороны об авиаударах в районе Алеппо", - говорится в сообщении главы МИД королевства Дидье Рейндерса. Ранее министр обороны Бельгии Стевен Вандепют заявил, что ВВС страны не наносили 18 октября удары по гражданским объектам под Алеппо, жертвами которых стали шесть человек. "Мы обычно не сообщаем, где мы действуем, но в эти дни наши самолеты не осуществляли полетов над указанным районом", - заявил он в эфире радиостанции "Радио-1". Позднее он также разместил в своем микроблоге Twitter ("Твиттер") ответ на запросы журналистов: "Бельгия не участвовала в ударах под Алеппо".

18 октября российский Центр по примирению враждующих сторон на территории Сирии сообщил, что в результате воздушного удара по селению Хассаджек под Алеппо погибли шесть человек, еще четыре человека получили ранения. Самолетов ВКС России или ВВС Сирии в данном районе не было, но были замечены истребители Бельгии. "В районе села Хассаджек ночью 18 октября выполняли задачи самолеты международной коалиции. Средствами контроля воздушной обстановки в указанное время в данном районе были зафиксированы два F-16 ВВС Королевства Бельгия", - отметило Минобороны РФ.

Как сообщает Центр со ссылкой на информацию от представителей местного совета города Африн провинции Алеппо, удар был нанесен 18 октября около 03:00 по местному времени. "В результате бомбардировки было разрушено два жилых дома, погибли шесть, получили ранения различной степени тяжести еще четыре человека", - уточняется в сообщении.

В составе коалиции США в Сирии с июля этого года находятся шесть истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-16 ВВС Бельгии, которые, как ранее сообщало Министерство обороны королевства, "выполняют весь спектр военных операций"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Бельгийский МИД вызвал посла РФ в связи с заявлениями о действиях ВВС королевства в Сирии

----------


## Pilot

Анкара. 20 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - От 160 до 200 боевиков Отрядов народной самообороны сирийских курдов были уничтожены в результате авианалетов турецких ВВС, сообщили турецкие военные.

В распространенном армией заявлении отмечается, что по курдским позициям было нанесено 26 авиаударов, разрушено девять зданий, один бронетранспортер, и другая техника.

Турция, которая поддерживает оппозиционную правительству Сирии Сирийскую свободную армию, вступила в сирийский конфликт в августе. Она использует авиацию, артиллерию и бронетанковую технику как против формирований "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ), так и против курдских боевиков в Сирии.

----------


## Djoker

Иракские ВВС наносят удары по боевикам ИГ в Мосуле

----------


## Pilot

Про-ISIS информационное агентство Amaq сообщило в четверг, что IS сбили ) военный самолет производства США A-10 Thunderbolt II ('Warthog') в сирийской провинции Хасеке
https://southfront.o...sakah-province/

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi military helicopter flies as Iraq's elite counterterrorism forces advance towards the city of Mosul, Iraq, Thursday, Oct. 20, 2016.  (AP Photo/Khalid Mohammed)

----------


## Pilot

в том же районе сбит Предатор. Возможно некоторые за него приняли А-10. фото сбитого БЛА

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 20 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Три российских офицера получили легкие ранения в результате прицельного огня боевиков по гуманитарным коридорам в Алеппо, сообщили в четверг в Центре РФ по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии.

"Их жизни ничего не угрожает", - сообщили в Центре.

В Центре сообщили, что легкие ранения офицеры российского Центра примирения получили в результате прицельного огня боевиков по гуманитарным коридорам на пункте пропуска правительственных войск в районе Эль-Машарка.

Кроме того, экстремисты казнили 14 представителей органов власти восточного Алеппо за то, что они призывали покинуть город.

"Боевиками группировки Ахрар-аш-Шам были публично казнены 14 представителей местных органов самоуправления восточного Алеппо", - сообщили в российском Центре примирения враждующих сторон.

По данным Центра, сотрудников местных органов власти боевики казнили за призывы в адрес местных жителей и членов бандгрупп покинуть контролируемые террористами районы города.

Всего же в первый день действия "гуманитарной паузы" восточную часть Алеппо покинули восемь раненых боевиков.

----------


## Pilot

под Мосулом курды сбили мелкий БЛА бородатых. Похож на Равен RQ-11. хотя и китайцы такие делают

----------


## Djoker

Турки по курдам

----------


## Pilot

«Военнослужащий США умер от ранений, полученных в результате подрыва самодельного взрывного устройства на севере Ирака», - цитирует Agence France-Presse заявление Пентагона.

----------


## Djoker

IA-407 подбили




> An Iraqi military helicopter makes emergency landing after exposure to enemy fire during clashes between Iraqi security forces and members of the Islamic State group as Iraqi army advance towards the city of Mosul, Iraq, Thursday, Oct. 20, 2016. (AP Photo/ Khalid Mohammed)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 21 окт — РИА Новости. МИД РФ представил послу Бельгии в Москве Алексу ван Меувену доказательства причастности ВВС Бельгии к бомбардировке населенного пункта Хассаджак в Сирии, говорится в сообщении МИД РФ.

"Двадцать первого октября в МИД России был вызван посол Бельгии в Москве Алекс ван Меувен. В ходе беседы с ним первый заместитель министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации Владимир Титов заявил, что вызывает недоумение продолжающееся упорное отрицание бельгийской стороной факта нанесения 18 октября этого года самолетами ВВС Бельгии авиаудара в пригороде Алеппо, в результате которого погибли мирные жители", — сообщили в ведомстве.

"Бельгийскому дипломату были представлены доказательства причастности ВВС Бельгии к бомбардировке населенного пункта Хассаджак. Сказано, что подробные сведения о технических аспектах полета двух самолетов F-16 были также переданы ранее по линии Минобороны России военному атташе Бельгии в Москве", — отметили в МИД РФ.

Минобороны России в четверг представило детальную информацию об авиаударе самолетов Бельгии по сирийскому поселку Хасаджек, при котором погибли мирные жители. Информация операции бельгийских F-16 в небе Сирии по военным и дипломатическим каналам будет доведена до бельгийской стороны. В результате бомбардировки курдского поселка шесть мирных жителей погибли и еще четыре получили ранения.

По данным российских военных, взлетевшие 18 октября с иорданской базы самолеты F-16 были сразу идентифицированы, была установлена их принадлежность к бельгийским ВВС. Эти самолеты ранее неоднократно залетали в зону обнаружения российских и сирийских радиолокационных средств."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161021/1479709087.html



"Сирийская армия будет сбивать любые самолеты ВВС Турции, которые нарушат воздушное пространство страны, говорится в заявлении командования правительственной армии.

"Сирийская армия и вооруженные силы предупреждают о готовности сбивать военные самолеты Турции любыми возможными средствами в случае, если они вновь нарушат воздушное пространство Сирии",- написано в заявлении.

Командование сирийской армии также обвинило Анкару в бомбардировке деревень на севере Алеппо, включая Хассаджек.

"Режим Эрдогана несет ответственность за убийство 150 мирных граждан в деревнях Хассаджек, Вардия и Хесья в результате авиаударов", — отмечено в заявлении.

Ранее сирийские курды заявили, что самолеты турецкой авиации 26 раз совершали налеты на их силы на севере Сирии, пытающиеся освободить от ИГ город Аль-Шахба и окрестные деревни. Член оппозиционного "Сирийского демократического совета", курдский политик Рейзан Хеду в свою очередь заявил РИА Новости, что турецкая армия прикрывает атаки "Исламского государства" (ИГ, группировка запрещена в России) и других вооруженных группировок на севере провинции Алеппо.

Операция армии Турции "Щит Евфрата" против ИГ началась 24 августа."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161020/1479685032.html

Видно будет, много ли насбивают и что турки после с сирийской авиацией будут делать.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

> 


О, *66* борт засветился!

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...61119827419486

----------


## ZHeN

> О, *66* борт засветился!


вот меня уже не первый раз удивляет ваше умение разглядеть то, что невозможно разглядеть :D

таки там не *66*, а *76* :)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> вот меня уже не первый раз удивляет ваше умение разглядеть то, что невозможно разглядеть :D
> 
> таки там не *66*, а *76* :)


66 сзади стоит;)
На самом деле с Сушками все очень просто. По левому борту заметно различаются схемы окраски, а в сочетании с положением флага ВМФ и эмблемы АЭ, ошибиться крайне сложно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ка-52 без лопостей, и зачем его такого красивого выкатили?

----------


## OKA

> Ка-52 без лопостей, и зачем его такого красивого выкатили?


Лопасти навесить? ))

----------


## Djoker

> A helicopter of the U.S.-led coalition flies over the town of Bartella, Iraq, Saturday, Oct. 22, 2016. (AP Photo/Khalid Mohammed)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Россия уже начала передачу Турции разведывательной информации, необходимой для проведения операции «Щит Евфрата». По информации «Известий», соответствующая договоренность была достигнута в ходе состоявшихся на минувшей неделе переговоров президентов Владимира Путина и Реджепа Эрдогана. Эксперты считают, что сотрудничество с Турцией по сирийской проблематике может принести РФ большую пользу, чем сотрудничество с США.

Как рассказал «Известиям» первый заместитель председателя комитета по обороне и безопасности Совета Федерации Франц Клинцевич, Турция негласно присоединилась к пулу обмена разведывательной информацией, созданному Россией, Сирией, Ираком и Ираном.

— Мы передаем турецкой стороне данные радиоперехвата, радиотехнической и оптико-видовой разведки, которые могут представлять для нее интерес, — говорит сенатор. — В ответ они тоже делятся информацией. У турок очень эффективные спецслужбы и очень хорошая агентура в Сирии.

Информированный военно-дипломатический источник пояснил «Известиям», что договоренность о передаче разведывательной информации была достигнута в ходе недавнего визита в Турцию президента Путина.

— В составе российской делегации был начальник Генерального штаба ВС РФ Виктор Герасимов, который провел переговоры со своим турецким коллегой Хулуси Акаром, — рассказывает собеседник издания. — Стороны достигли договоренности относительно передачи разведданных, которые могут быть полезны турецким военным при проведении операции «Щит Евфрата». Также стороны обсудили, какая именно информация, как и в каком формате будет предоставляться..."

Читайте далее: Москва поделится с Анкарой разведданными из Сирии - Известия

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Российская авиация готова в любой момент нанести удары по боевикам, уходящим в Сирию с территории Ирака, заявил на брифинге начальник Главного оперативного управления генерального штаба Вооруженных сил России генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской.

"Воздушно-космическими силами России ведется круглосуточное наблюдение за обстановкой в районе сирийско-иракской границы с помощью беспилотных летательных аппаратов и других средств разведки. Российские самолеты несут дежурство в воздухе в готовности к незамедлительному нанесению ударов по террористам", - сказал он.

Утром 17 октября началась наземная военная операция по освобождению Мосула от террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). Помимо правительственных сил Ирака, в ней участвуют курдские формирования, а также международная антитеррористическая коалиция. 

Российские военные круглосуточно наблюдают за границей Ирака и Сирии, самолеты находятся в готовности нанести удары по боевикам ИГ, заявил Рудской.

Он также добавил, что российские военные пока не наблюдают заметных успехов в операции по освобождению Мосула от "Исламского государства" - Генштаб ВС РФ.

В Генштабе отметили, что более 60 мирных жителей Ирака погибли, более 200 получили ранения в результате авиаударов коалиции во главе с США за трое суток.

Боевики "Исламского государства" перемещаются из Ирака в Сирию, около 300 террористов прибыли в сирийский Дейр-эз-Зор из Мосула, отметили в Генштабе."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - ВКС РФ готовы в любой момент нанести удары по уходящим из Ирака в Сирию боевикам

----------


## Djoker

Провинция Хомс

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/tartous.pic...0471564970370/

----------


## Антон Цюпка

По-моему, Ка-31 еще в Сирии не засвечивался...

----------


## KURYER

> По-моему, Ка-31 еще в Сирии не засвечивался...


Это Тартус, с одного из кораблей оперативного соединения мог прибыть.

----------


## KURYER

Ещё пара фото:

----------


## ZHeN

а есть данные о параметрах РЛС Ка-31 ? ну, там, дальности обнаружения разных целей ..?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а есть данные о параметрах РЛС Ка-31 ? ну, там, дальности обнаружения разных целей ..?


Педивикия говорит следующее:
"РЛС обеспечивает одновременное обнаружение и сопровождение до 20 целей. Дальность обнаружения составляет: для самолетов 100—150 км, для надводных кораблей 250—285 км." 
А как уж на самом деле... Судя по фото, это скорее всего КБ-шный 232? На Кузнецове замечен Ка-31Р *90*. Сколько их у нас сейчас вообще?

----------


## KURYER

> ....Судя по фото, это скорее всего КБ-шный 232? На Кузнецове замечен Ка-31Р *90*. Сколько их у нас сейчас вообще?


Как он там мог появиться?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как он там мог появиться?


Видимо возникла такая необходимость, а других вариантов небыло.

----------


## ZHeN

наверное, сирийский экспресс доставил

----------


## kabuki

> Педивикия говорит следующее:
> "РЛС обеспечивает одновременное обнаружение и сопровождение до 20 целей. Дальность обнаружения составляет: для самолетов 100—150 км, для надводных кораблей 250—285 км." 
> А как уж на самом деле... Судя по фото, это скорее всего КБ-шный 232? На Кузнецове замечен Ка-31Р *90*. Сколько их у нас сейчас вообще?


К этому борту это никакого отношения не имеет, это для обычных корабельных Ка-31.
232 борт, который в Сирии, - это прототип изделия 23Д2 (Ка-31СВ). Сухопутная версия для наземных целей. Там даже антенна другая.

----------


## Djoker

У португальского побережья



https://www.facebook.com/PortugueseA...7575554048937/

----------


## Fencer

> На Кузнецове замечен Ка-31Р *90*. Сколько их у нас сейчас вообще?


Известны два Ка-31Р б/н 90 и 91 красные,которые поступили в 859-й ЦБП и ПЛС МА России (Ейск).

----------


## Djoker

*Российские авиатехники в Сирии поставят на крыло любой вертолет*











Российские авиатехники в Сирии поставят на крыло любой вертолет Военно-патриотический сайт «Отвага»

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

17 октября


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39771999415372

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Хмеймим.

----------


## petio

Ка-25 тоже бомбят .Интересно плаб

----------


## OKA

> Ка-25 тоже бомбят .Интересно плаб


Это Ка-25? Давно бомбят? Где? Кого? Откуда инфа 100% ?   :Biggrin: 

Мутное фото и сообщение.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

1:02  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия. ФАБ-500Ш?

----------


## Djoker

> *США сваливают вину на Россию: Минобороны рассказало об инциденте над Сирией*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 29 окт — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны России призвало американскую сторону не сваливать ответственность за опасное сближение самолетов в Сирии на российские ВКС.
> 
> По данным Минобороны, 17 октября американский самолет E-3 AWACS нарушил правила и опасно приблизился на расстояние менее 500 метров к российскому Су-35 недалеко от сирийского города Дэйр-эз-Зор.
> 
> В ведомстве отметили, что командование ВВС США уже принесло извинения за случившееся.
> ...


https://ria.ru/syria/20161029/1480285185.html

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi airforce helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State fighters in al-Shura, south of Mosul, Iraq October 29, 2016. REUTERS/Goran Tomasevic

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> A U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress receives fuel from a U.S. Air Force KC-10 Extender at an undisclosed location near Iraq, Oct. 26, 2016. The B-52 approximately carries 70,000 pounds of armament in the support of the liberation of Mosul, Iraq. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Tyler Woodward)



Tankers extend Coalition air operations in support of Mosul liberation > Little Rock Air Force Base > Article Display




> A Royal Danish air force F-16 separates from a KC-10 after refueling near Iraq, Oct. 26, 2016. The RDAF F-16s are providing close air support with several other coalition airframes working to liberate the city of Mosul, Iraq. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Tyler Woodward)



Tankers extend Coalition air operations in support of Mosul liberation > Little Rock Air Force Base > Article Display




> A French air force Dassault Rafale receives fuel from a KC-10 near Iraq, Oct. 26, 2016. The Dassault Rafale is a twin-engine, multi-role fighter equipped with diverse weapons to ensure its success as a omnirole aircraft. The Rafale has flown in combat missions in several countries including Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and now it's supporting the liberation of Mosul in Iraq. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Tyler Woodward)



Tankers extend Coalition air operations in support of Mosul liberation > Little Rock Air Force Base > Article Display




> A U.S. Marine Corps EA-6B Prowler separates from a KC-10 Extender refueling operation near Iraq, Oct. 26, 2016. Prowlers specialize in interrupting enemy electronic activity and obtaining tactical electronic intelligence within the combat area. The Prowler has provided protection for strike aircraft, ground troops and ships by jamming enemy radar and communications in the support of the liberation of Mosul, Iraq. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Tyler Woodward



Iraqi, Kurdish Forces Approaching Outskirts of Mosul > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Article

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi army helicopter flies over the town of al-Shura, which was recaptured from Islamic State (IS) on Saturday, south of Mosul, Iraq October 30, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra

----------


## L39aero

Вот опять,начали здраво,рекламировать как мы работаем,а теперь опять втихоря пошли,а наши оппоненты героически с фото и видео берут Мосул,недойдя до него)))!надо продолжать показывать работу свою

----------


## LansE293

Сводка боевых действий в Алеппо 

На западных окраинах города Алеппо продолжаются ожесточённые бои между правительственными силами и джихадистами "Джейш аль-Фатх" ("Армия завоевания").
Вопреки первоначальным сообщениям, восточная часть территории пригородного квартала Дахият-аль-Асад по-прежнему остаётся под контролем армейских подразделений и их союзников. Джихадисты, в свою очередь, контролируют западную часть пригорода.
Также правительственные войска продолжают удерживать позиции в комплексе жилой застройки 1070. Здесь под их контролем по-прежнему находится около 30% территории. Военкоры ливанского Сопротивления опубликовали видеосъёмку с передовой в этом районе:
Наряду с этим продолжается интенсивный артиллерийский и миномётный обстрел комплекса жилой застройки 3000. Здесь в результате многократного прямого попадания снарядов и мин обрушились два здания. Попытки боевиков продвинуться в этом квартале пока безуспешны, однако, как показывала практика предыдущих наступлений джихадистов, об окончательной расстановке сил можно будет с определённостью говорить лишь к утру. Обеим сторонам конфликта предстоит долгая бессонная ночь.

*В дополнение к этому, как сообщают источники с мест, авиация ВКС РФ наносит авиаудары по скоплениям боевиков "Джейш аль-Фатх" у западных окраин Алеппо и на шоссе Алеппо - Дамаск (трасса М-5).  По данным тех же источников, к бомбардировкам присоединятся и ВВС Сирии.*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...eport-russian/

----------


## lithium

> Сирия. ФАБ-500Ш?


ФАБ-500Ш*Л* Видно, что из носа торчит лидер.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

Второй самолет из видео

----------


## Djoker

28.10.16


https://twitter.com/DigitalGlobe/sta...49319637508096

----------


## lindr

В Дарра Нусре устроили форменное побоище https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...nsive-russian/

На английском есть обновление, найдено уже 69 тел плюс 15 пленных, всего в штурмовой группе было 200 человек. Таких ежедневных потерь у них пожалуй даже в Алеппо не было.

----------


## OKA

" Сирия новости 2 ноября 2016 19.30: САА обстреливает позиции ИГ в Дейр эз-Зоре, ВВС САР атакуют боевиков в Хаме


ВВС Сирии атаковали укрепления боевиков на севере Хамы Илья Питалев

Сирия, 2 ноября. Подразделения сирийской армии провели массированные обстрелы укрепрайонов террористов ИГ* на окраине Дейр эз-Зора. ВВС Сирии нанесли удары по опорным пунктам отрядов боевиков на севере Хамы. Турецкие солдаты застрелили 12-ти летнего ребенка, пытавшегося пересечь сирийско-турецкую границу, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

Подразделения Сирийской арабской армии (САА) вернули под свой контроль поселение Хирбат Аль-Аббасия, расположенное недалеко от населенного пункта Хан Аль-Шейх в Западной Гуте, после нескольких столкновений с отрядами боевиков из различных террористических формирований. Около десяти террористов ликвидировано в ходе боев, также уничтожен один из ключевых пунктов управления боевиков в регионе.

Провинция Алеппо

По данным разведки правительственной армии, отряды боевиков планируют массированную атаку опорных пунктов подразделений САА на окраине населенного пункта Аль-Гоз на востоке от города Мари в северной части провинции Алеппо. В данный момент сирийские военнослужащие готовятся дать отпор отрядам террористов.

Провинция Хомс

ВВС Сирии провели атаку укрепленных районов отрядов боевиков в северной части провинции Хомс. Сообщается, что в ходе авиаудара был уничтожен оружейный склад террористов. Более подробная информация в данный момент уточняется.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Как сообщает военный источник ФАН, на окраине района Аль-Синаа города Дейр эз-Зор идут ожесточенные бои между военнослужащими сирийской армии и террористами ИГ. В данный момент солдаты САА ведут массированные обстрелы позиций боевиков из артиллерийских орудий и вооружения РСЗО «Град». Ликвидировано около 15 террористов, многие получили ранения.

Провинция Даръа

Сирийские бомбардировщики нанесли несколько авиаударов по опорным пунктам террористов на окраине района Даръа Аль-Балад города Даръа. В ходе воздушной атаки было уничтожено восемь боевиков. Кроме того, ликвидировано несколько единиц техники террористов, в том числе три автомашины с крупнокалиберными пулеметами.

Провинция Идлиб

На севере провинции Идлиб в районе города Хан Шейхун авиаударами ВВС Сирии был уничтожен конвой террористов, состоящий из примерно 15 автомобилей. Боевики перевозили крупную партию вооружения и боеприпасов на свои позиции в окрестностях города Алеппо.

Провинция Ракка

Беспилотник ВВС международной коалиции нанес удар по укреплениям террористов ИГ в северной части города Ракка. В результате четыре боевика были уничтожены, еще пять получили ранения.

Сирийские бомбардировщики атаковали опорные пункты боевиков ИГ на северной окраине города Ракка. В ходе авиаудара были разрушены укрепления террористов. Другие подробности проведения воздушной операции в данный момент уточняются.

Провинция Хама

Вертолеты ВВС САР нанесли серию авиаударов по укрепленным районам отрядов боевиков на холме Бзам, расположенном на юге от города Мурек в северной части провинции Хама. Сообщается, что как минимум 16 террористов ликвидировано в ходе атаки. Кроме того, уничтожены несколько ракетных установок и один из пунктов управления боевиков в регионе.

Хасака

В окрестностях населенного пункта Малкех на севере провинции Хасака военнослужащими пограничных войск турецкой армии был застрелен 12-ти летний мальчик, пытавшийся пересечь сирийско-турецкую границу.

Провинция Кунейтра

За последние сутки в результате обстрелов с позиций боевиков из различных террористических формирований в разных частях провинции Кунейтра погибли как минимум три мирных жителя. Данные о точном количестве жертв среди мирного населения пока уточняются.

Ирак

В 16 км от аэропорта города Мосул идут ожесточенные столкновения между подразделениями иракской армии и террористами ИГ. В ходе боев были убиты несколько солдат правительственных войск. Однако террористы несут более серьезные численные потери.

Саперы армии Ирака обезвредили семь взрывных устройств, установленных в здании школы в населенном пункте Аль-Хелания, находящемся на севере от города Аль-Микдадия в провинции Дияла. Предполагается, что несостоявшийся теракт был организован боевиками ИГ."



Отсюда :

https://riafan.ru/570826-siriya-novo...oevikov-v-hame





"Анкара запросила у РФ подтверждение вины боевика Альпарслана Челика, ранее взявшего на себя ответственность за убийство Олега Пешкова — пилота российского Су-24, сбитого над территорией Сирии, заявил глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу.
"Если у России есть какие-либо документы, то наши обвинители попросили бы предоставить их. И если Россия нам их предоставит, то мы передадим эти данные нашим прокурорам, чтобы следственные действия основывались на конкретных документах и данных", — сказал Чавушоглу в эфире телеканала "Россия 24". Министр добавил, что Челик сам подтвердил, что это он убил пилота упавшего самолета. "Конечно, с юридической точки зрения, это нужно доказать. Сейчас его адвокаты стали это отрицать. Но он задержан по совокупности предъявленных обвинений", — сказал Чавушоглу. Он сообщил, что обвиняемый сейчас задержан, и в отношении него проводится подробное расследование.

https://ria.ru/world/20161102/1480537091.html - цинк

Глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу заявил о готовности извиниться перед вдовой пилота сбитого российского Су-24 Олега Пешкова. Об этом он сказал в эфире телеканала "Россия 24".
"Я передал Сергею Лаврову, что готов навестить вдову сбитого летчика, если на то будет её согласие, чтобы выразить соболезнования и принести извинения", - заявил министр.
По его словам, Турция делает все необходимое для расследование убийства российского пилота, в котором обвиняют гражданина Турции Алпарслана Челика.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/535373 - цинк

PS. Для порядка это дело конечно хорошо бы довести до конца. Давутоглу уже постом поплатился, осталось кого-то из исполнителей привлечь. Челик для этого вполне подходит.

27 октября 2016 года в результате совместных оперативно-розыскных мероприятий спецслужб РФ и Турции в Стамбуле проведены задержания лидеров и активных участников бандподполья Северо-Кавказского региона и Крыма, скрывающихся от правоохранительных органов России на территории Турции. В ходе проведения комплексных мероприятий задержаны представители крымского филиала «Хизб ут-Тахрир»* и северокавказского крыла ИГИЛ*, в количестве 80-ти человек. Согласно предварительной договоренности со спецслужбами Турции, решается вопрос об их экстрадиции в Россию. Как пояснил «Русской Весне» высокопоставленный источник в силовых структурах, приуроченная к встрече Путина и Эрдогана в Сочи передача турецкой разведкой российской стороне сведений о крымскотатарской и северокавказской террористической сети стала одним из жестов благодарности местных спецслужб за предупреждение о готовящемся путче.

Кошмар Джемилева: турецкие власти провели массовые аресты крымскотатарского и северокавказского бандподполья для выдачи России | Русская весна - цинк

PS. После таких новостей где-то в Херсоне горестно вздыхает Ленур Ислямов.

В целом же, турки явно хотят продемонстрировать, что намерены придерживаться текущих соглашений с Россией и продолжают оказывать различные знаки внимания, демонстрирующие на практическом уровне процессы потепления в отношениях Москвы и Анкары. Вот что помидоры животворящие делают. О недавних временах, когда Эрдоган и Давутоглу грозили Москве кулаком турки нынче предпочитают не вспоминать, ибо последствия их действий им конечно вряд ли понравились. Для России в текущих отношениях с Турцией главное контролировать соблюдение турками соглашений по Сирии, чтобы Эрдоган в силу импульсивности своего характера чего-нибудь там не испортил, ибо так хорошо как сейчас, дела у Асада уже давно не шли. И кулуарная сделка с Эрдоганом приведшая к "Евфратскому щиту" сыграла в этом важную роль."

"Эрдоганслил" - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Погода в Тартусе.
https://www.facebook.com/Tartoust/vi...9529346430524/

----------


## Jorgey

Su-33 and MiG-29KR in action

----------


## LansE293

> Боевики ИГИЛ заявили о сбитом в Сирии российском вертолете.
> Вертолет Ми-24 патрулирует территорию, прилегающую к авиабазе "Хмеймим"
> Боевики ИГИЛ заявили, что сбили российский вертолет в провинции Хомс в Сирии. Минобороны России сообщило, что вертолет подвергся обстрелу после вынужденной посадки и «получил повреждения, не позволявшие самостоятельно вернуться на аэродром базирования»
> Боевики запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство» (ИГИЛ) заявили, что они сбили российский вертолет в провинции Хомс в Сирии. Об этом сообщает группа мониторинга SITE Intelligence Group со ссылкой на связанное с боевиками информационное агентство Amaq.
> 
> Вскоре Минобороны России опровергло сообщения о гибели российских военных в результате обстрела вертолета в Сирии, передает ТАСС.
> Представитель российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон в Сирии сообщает, что российский вертолет совершил вынужденную посадку в провинции Хама во время доставки гуманитарной помощи в один из населенных пунктов в 40 км от Пальмиры.
> «Во время осмотра вертолета экипажем на земле место приземления подверглось минометному обстрелу боевиков. Экипаж машины не пострадал и был оперативно доставлен поисково-спасательным вертолетом на авиабазу Хмеймим», — сообщает Минобороны.
> Вертолет при этом «получил повреждения, не позволявшие самостоятельно вернуться на аэродром базирования», пишет «РИА Новости».
> ...


Потерян МИ-24?

----------


## В.Марков

Если  доставка гуманитарки, то наверно Ми-8 ?

----------


## Антон



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ми-8 ?


35-й.

----------


## L39aero

Так судя по всему его сами и чикнули,если нельзя безопасно эвакуировать,вполне логично

----------


## GThomson

> 28.10.16
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DigitalGlobe/sta...49319637508096


матросики вручную палубу в голубой цвет красят. трамплин уже готов...

----------


## Djoker

> Так судя по всему его сами и чикнули,если нельзя безопасно эвакуировать,вполне логично

----------


## Muller

Да, на официально озвученный "минометный обстрел" как-то мало похоже. Все как обычно....

----------


## Muller

> матросики вручную палубу в голубой цвет красят. трамплин уже готов...


Меня в этой связи "восхитил" канал россия24, пригласивший синоптика (!) чтобы тот объяснил зачем красить палубу в голубой цвет в жарком климате.

----------


## airwolf

Конечно,взорвать вертолёт дешевле чем его утилизировать!!!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi army helicopter flies over the Shahrazad district of eastern Mosul during fighting with Islamic State fighters, Iraq November 4,  2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra

----------


## Djoker

(с) Ahmad ALkhayer


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7501971&type=3

----------


## OKA

"Вашингтон, 05 ноября. Государственный департамент США отверг предложение китайской стороны о возобновлении с Кремлем переговоров по сирийскому вопросу.

«Мы всегда благодарны за идеи, откуда бы они ни исходили», — приводит слова официального представителя американского Госдепа Джона Кирби «Интерфакс». Однако, по словам дипломата, США пока не сядут за стол переговоров, так как ранее эти попытки ни к чему не привели, из-за того, что якобы «русские не были готовы выполнять свои обязательства».

Также Кирби добавил, что в любом случае дискуссии по сирийскому вопросу продолжаются, с другой степени интенсивности, и в другом формате. «Посмотрим, куда это приведет», — резюмировал официальный представитель Госдепа.

Напомним, что российско-американский диалог по Сирии был прерван в начале октября с началом операции вооруженных сил РФ и САР у Алеппо по инициативе американской стороны.

Алексей Громов "

https://riafan.ru/571595-gosdep-otka...itaya-po-sirii

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> An army helicopter flies over eastern Mosul's districts, Iraq November 5, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra

----------


## Djoker

Сирия


https://twitter.com/lostarmour/statu...10206849765380

----------


## Djoker

Хомс, Сирия







https://dawaalhaq.com/post/56456

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State militants in Hammam al-Alil, south of Mosul, Iraq November 6, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani



Iraq peshmerga storm Islamic State town as army battles in Mosul | Reuters

----------


## OKA

"...Начало активных операций российской группировки и наших сирийских союзников судя по всему начнется 10 ноября. Появилась информация http://warfiles.ru/show-134746-rossi...strelbami.html, что активные фазы действий корабельной группировки (пуски крылатых ракет и вылеты боевой авиации) пройдут с 10 по 15 и с 17 по 22 ноября. Касательно привязки к вопросу с выборами США, то тут дело не зависит от того, кто там на деле победит, операция пройдет в любом случае. Временная пауза призвана в первую очередь не дать использовать российскую операцию в интересах тех или иных сил в американской политике, как это пытались например сделать с истерикой по поводу "госпиталей в Алеппо и Идлибе"..."



С "картинками" здесь :

Активная фаза операции в Сирии начнется 10 ноября - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Дамаск (Сирия), 8 ноября — Сегодняшний день не принес никаких успехов для боевиков. Все их попытки прорвать оборону правительственных сил заканчивались одним и тем же – провалом. А правительственные войска, напротив, имели успехи. Так, в Алеппо был установлен контроль над жилищным кварталом, бои за который длились несколько месяцев.

Провинция Хомс

В населенном пункте Аль-Ваер боевики, заявившие о своей капитуляции в сентябре, расстреляли нескольких мирных жителей, в результате чего два человека погибли, а еще один тяжело ранен.

В нескольких километрах от нефтяного месторождения Аль-Шаер в боях с правительственными силами Сирии была уничтожена база Исламского Государства*.

Продолжаются боевые действия и в окрестностях города Тадмор. Сообщается, что сегодня сирийская армия взяла штурмом несколько зданий и складов оружия боевиков Исламского Государства.

Провинция Дамаск

Правительственные войска продолжили продвигаться вглубь Западной Гуты и сумели наложить полный контроль над стратегически важной дорогой недалеко от Хан аль-Шейха, соединяющей селение Аль-Дарушех и здание корпуса ПВО.                

В другом пригороде Дамаска, Восточной Гуте, сирийские военно-воздушные силы нанесли свыше 20 сокрушительных авиударов по боевикам террористической группировки «Файлак аль-Рахман»*, засевшим близ городов Джобар и Замалка. В ходе авиаударов было ликвидировано порядка 15 исламистов.

В осажденном террористами городе Дума в ходе авиаудара сирийских ВВС был убит командир повстанцев из группировки «Джейш аль-Ислам»*.

Провинция Алеппо

Дабы остановить наступление правительственных сил на юго-западе Алеппо повстанцы-джихадисты вновь атаковали сирийцев ядовитым газом. Сообщается, газовая атака, в ходе которой были ранены и отравлены десятки военнослужащих, поставила реальную угрозу перед сирийской армией, заставив ее бойцов изменить тактику.

Сегодня днем бойцы Сирийской Арабской Армии при поддержке сопротивления из «Хезболлы» начали масштабное наступление на западе провинции Алеппо, направленное на освобождение районов Аль-Асад и Миньян, которые находятся под контролем джихадистов «Джейш аль-Фатх»*. К этому моменту, по сообщению военного источника, сирийцам удалось установить контроль практически над 90% Миньяна. Сейчас же за последние метры района продолжаются ожесточенные бои.

После того как спецподразделения «Силы Тигра» освободили жилищный квартал «1070», сирийцы установили контроль над возвышенностями Таль аль-Рахам и Таль-Моата, что позволило им расширить «кольцо безопасности» вокруг зданий военной академии. В данный момент правительственные войска нацелены освободить школу Аль-Хикма.

Провинция Идлиб

Как и несколькими днями ранее, в провинции Идлиб сегодня действиями правительственных сил ограничились лишь ВВС Сирии. Сообщается, что сирийская авиация уничтожила несколько складов с оружием и боеприпасами боевиков, которые предназначались для их соратников, сражающихся в провинции Алеппо. Кроме уничтожения объекта террористов было зафиксировано несколько убитых боевиков.

Провинция Дейр-эз-Зор

На востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, в районах Аль-Джафра и Хвайджат Сейк, правительственные силы отразили очередную попытку боевиков прорвать их оборону.


*Запрещенные в РФ террористические организации"

Сводка из Сирии: газовая атака боевиков и сокрушительные удары ВВС Сирии




"Удивительные сообщения поступают из-под Мосула, где доблестная «антитеррористическая коалиция» под англосаксонским командованием, развернула, если верить её победным реляциям, «историческое наступление» на главный оплот террористов в Ираке.

«Самолетам дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО) британских ВВС, временно запретили полеты в связи с неисправностью электропроводки, пишет газета Daily Telegraph. Издание отмечает, что экстренный ремонт самолетов привел к отзыву двух E-3D Sentry, которые участвовали в операции по освобождению Мосула от боевиков террористической группировки ИГ*.»

Заметим, что речь идет об отзыве сразу всех британских Е-3, числом в две единицы, занятых в операции в Мосуле. Даже при том, что американцам, наверняка будет, чем их заменить, это, несомненно, внесет определенный хаос в планы воздушных операций. Тем более, что самолеты ДРЛО даже в условиях отсутствия у противника авиации, играют важную роль в контроле оперативной ситуации в зоне боевых действий...

А здесь запросто, прямо накануне крупнейшей «антитеррористической» операции, с фронта в полном составе снимают самолеты, составляющие важный компонент воздушной мощи «союзников».

И это при том, что операция в Мосуле готовилась как минимум год! И при такой длительности подготовки вся «электропроводка» должна была быть сто раз проверена и исправлена...
И вот такие «дотошные и скрупулезные» вояки так прокалываются в самом начале важнейшей военной кампании в Ираке! Чем это можно объяснить? На мой взгляд, именно тем, о чем говорилось в моём вчерашнем материале:

«Специальная приуроченность к выборам так называемого «наступления на Мосул» и «операции по освобождению Ракки» видны, что называется, невооруженным глазом. Все спланировано именно таким образом, чтобы обеспечить наибольший психологический эффект, выгодный Клинтон, именно к 8 ноября. Операция в Ираке находится в той начальной фазе, которая всегда исполнена самых радужных надежд, а возможность поражения американских и проамериканских сил исчезающе мала... Таким образом, предвыборный характер этих военных упражнений совершенно очевиден. Более того, можно констатировать, что если бы американцы всерьез рассчитывали одержать крупные военные победы в ходе этих двух кампаний, они бы наверняка начали их проведение значительно раньше. ..Но, видимо, шансы на успех данных операций в Пентагоне не склонны преувеличивать.»

Таким образом, нынешний отзыв британских самолетов ДРЛО из-под Мосула можно рассматривать как фактическое доказательство фиктивности американских военных операций на Ближнем Востоке против ИГИЛ*, откровенно плохая военно-техническая подготовка которых указывает на их декоративный и откровенно предвыборный характер. Что, собственно, и требовалось доказать.

Юрий Селиванов

*Деятельность группировки на территории РФ запрещена"

Улетели и не обещали вернуться. Внезапный отзыв британских самолетов ДРЛО из Ирака подтвердил фиктивность борьбы Запада с ИГИЛ » Мировое обозрение

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires a machine gun at Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer







> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles at Islamic State militants south of Mosul, Iraq, November 9, 2016. Picture taken November 9, 2016. REUTERS/Stringer

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо







https://dawaalhaq.com/post/56674

----------


## Djoker

Мосул







https://dawaalhaq.com/post/56687

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## Djoker

> An army helicopter flies over al Khazer refugee camp, Iraq November 11, 2016. REUTERS/Zohra Bensemra







> An Iraqi military helicopter flies over Shahrezad village east of Mosul, Iraq November 11, 2016. REUTERS/Ari Jalal

----------


## OKA

"Мосул, Ирак, 12 Ноября 2016, 03:58 — REGNUM  По информации англоязычных СМИ, следящих за ходом боевой операции по освобождению Мосула от «Исламского государства» (террористическая организация, запрещена в России), 11 и 12 ноября резко возросло число беженцев из города.

Данные о количестве беженцев сильно различаются, так как взяты из различных неофициальных источников, однако видна общая тенденция на увеличение числа вынужденных переселенцев в связи с переходом иракской армии к уличным боям на востоке Мосула.

Так, The New York Times, со ссылкой на наблюдателей правозащитных организаций, сообщает о 35 тыс. беженцев 11 ноября. 12 ноября The Guardian, без указания источника информации, пишет уже о 48 тыс. беженцев.

По информации The Washington Post, войска Ирака, входящие в антитеррористическую коалицию во главе с США, на данный момент ведут тяжелые бои с боевиками ИГИЛ (запрещена в России) в восточных районах Мосула. Наступление на город с севера и запада, которое ведут отряды шиитского ополчения и курдская пешмерга, на данный момент остановилось.

Военные сообщают о «возросших потерях», в том числе, от террористов смертников и мин, но пока точных данных о количестве погибших в ходе штурма не поступало. Многие сходятся во мнении, что в ближайшие дни количество боевых потерь, жертв среди мирного населения и беженцев должно резко увеличиться.

Как передавало ИА REGNUM, на момент начала операции по освобождению Мосула 17 октября во втором по величине городе Ирака оставалось до 1,5 млн. мирных жителей. представители ООН еще до начала штурма заявляли, что сухопутная операция может стать «крупнейшей катастрофой» за последние десятилетия, и готовится принять до 700 тыс. беженцев из осажденной «столицы ИГИЛ» (запрещена в России)."

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2204449.html

Наверное бородатые "байкеры" перебазируются))

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо


https://dawaalhaq.com/post/56881

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 12 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийские ВВС атаковали позиции радикальной исламской группировки "Ахрар аш-Шам" в провинции Идлиб. Об этом сообщила телеканал Al Manar.

Удары были нанесены по батареям и минометным расчетам на подступах к шиитским селениям Эль-Фуа и Кефрая. Боевики понесли потери убитыми и ранеными.

По сведениям "Аль-Манар", воздушный рейд был совершен "в ответ на преступные обстрелы мирных селений". В пятницу снаряды, выпущенные радикалами, попали в одну из местных мечетей. Среди погибших и раненых (их число уточняется) оказались дети.

Боевики "Ахрар аш-Шам" регулярно нарушают режим прекращения огня, который действует вокруг Эль-Фуа и Кефрая, расположенных к северу от города Идлиб - административного центра одноименной провинции (320 км от Дамаска)."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: сирийские ВВС нанесли удар по позициям исламистов в провинции Идлиб

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## Djoker

Тартус





https://twitter.com/Syrianali_/statu...47174447624192

----------


## Djoker

Пополнение

----------


## Djoker

«Отказ от жизни»: полет к Мосулу

----------


## Djoker

Ка-27 и Ка-29 из состава авиагруппы "Адмирала Кузнецова" в небе Сирии









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00010845759499

----------


## OKA

"Опыт боевого применения российских вертолетов в Сирии: анализ французской армии        bmpd

   Весьма интересный анализ относительно участия российских вертолетов в сирийском конфликте приведен в статье Emmanuel Huberdeau «La montee en puissance des helicopteres russes», опубликованной журналом «Air&Cosmos». Наш блог приводит текст данного материала.

    С сентября 2015 года Россия принимает участие своими вооруженными силами в сирийском конфликте, оказывая поддержку режиму Башара Асада. Москва в первую очередь разместила там авиационную компоненту, которая базируется на западе страны, на территории, контролируемой режимом, или же с баз в России и Иране для самолетов с большим радиусом действия.

    Если в ходе первой фазы российской интервенции в конфликт в основном применялись истребители и бомбардировщики, то в ходе второй более заметным стало применение боевых вертолетов, которые являются самыми современными в российском арсенале. Анализ их применения был опубликован в документе «Etude sur l’emploi des helicopteres par les Forces armees russes en Syrie», подготовленном Центром по доктрине и обучению сухопутных войск французской армии (Centre de doctrine et de l’enseighement) в сентябре 2016 года. Документ был подготовлен офицером армейской авиации исключительно на базе открытых источников. Поэтому выводы из этого исследования не могут претендовать на полноохватность, но они заслуживают изучения со стороны специалистов по применению боевых вертолетов.

    Современные вертолеты

    На первых порах ВКС России разместили в Сирии вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-8. Они в первую очередь были нужны для поиска и эвакуации сбитых летчиков. 24 ноября 2015 года им удалось провести такую операцию, после того как бомбардировщик Су-24М был сбит турецким истребителем F-16. В ней приняли участие да Ми-8 и один Ми-24, и она прошла не очень успешно, так как был потерян один из двух Ми-8.

    Затем парк российских вертолетов в Сирии был усилен вертолетами нового поколения: Ми-35М, Ми-28Н и Ка-52. Их развертывание совпало с выводом из страны штурмовиков Су-25. Вертолеты частично заменили штурмовики в ходе операций по непосредственной поддержке войск. Эта эволюция парка боевых летательных аппаратов совпала с изменением стратегии, так как теперь приоритетом стало непосредственная поддержка войск Асада. Вертолеты имеют вооружение, сравнимое с Су-25, они вооружены пушкой и ракетами. Су-25 также могут применять бомбы, но вертолеты могут оснащаться управляемыми ракетами.

    Самозащита

    Преимуществом Ка-52 и Ми-28Н является оснащение их относительно современным бортовым комплексом обороны. Это важный элемент для российских военных, которые со времен Афганистана и Чечни опасаются ПЗРК, таких как «Игла», которые, как считаются, имеются в Сирии. Некоторые источники сообщали о наличии северокорейских ПЗРК, которые созданы на основе российских образцов. Группы боевиков также имели на вооружении более тяжелые зенитно-ракетные системы, как 9К33 «Оса».

    Эти опасения повлияли на методы применения российских вертолетов. Ми-24 совершали заходы на цель на высоте 100-200 метров. Все вертолеты регулярно отстреливают тепловые ловушки в ходе атаки цели. Эти меры представляются эффективными, так как согласно официальным сообщениям, ни один российский вертолет не был сбит или поврежден ракетой класса «земля-воздух».

    Тем не менее Россия потеряла несколько вертолетов по различными причинам. Согласно отчету, Россия потеряла шесть вертолетов. Кроме Ми-8, уничтоженного в ходе поисково-спасательной операции 24 ноября 2015 года, один Ми-28Н разбился 12 апреля 2016 года в ходе столкновения с землей в ходе ночного полета, когда экипаж был в очках ночного видения. Четыре Ми-24 были уничтожены на земле в ходе атаки их базы, что продемонстрировало уязвимость баз в зонах боевых действий.

    Ключевые цифры

    Группировка вертолетов в сентябре 2015 года: 12 Ми-24П, четыре Ми-8
    Затем: четыре Ми-35М, четыре Ка-52, от четырех до восьми Ми-28Н
    Потери: один Ми-8, один Ми-28Н, четыре Ми-24."

Опыт боевого применения российских вертолетов в Сирии: анализ французской армии - bmpd

----------


## Иваныч

_Российская авианосная группа дошла до восточной части Средиземного моря. Самолеты Миг-29 и Су -33 осуществляют учебно-тренировочные полеты с борта авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов». Боевые самолеты готовы в любой момент начать наносить удары по террористам в Сирии, передают федеральные телеканалы со ссылкой на заявления командира авианосца Сергея Артамонова.

Также самолеты, вылетающие с борта «Адмирала Кузнецова», занимаются изучением театра военных действий в Сирии. Авианесущая группировка готова в любой момент начать наносить удары по террористам в Сирии._

Комментарии

Иван:	

13 ноября 2016 в 15:54	

Да будет вам известно, что для взлета с Кузнецова _с_боекомплектом_, он должен идти против ветра на полном ходу, который он не может выдать из-за технического состояния судна. Пустые сколько угодно могут летать, а с полезной нагрузкой — нет.

ЗЫ. А есть ли кадры взлёта самолётов с Кузнецова с бомбами?
С ракетами В-В взлететь намного легче.

----------


## stream

> [I]
> ЗЫ. А есть ли кадры взлёта самолётов с Кузнецова с бомбами?
> С ракетами В-В взлететь намного легче.


правда самого взлёта нет

----------


## Djoker

> *Источник: самолеты Ту-160 и Ту-95 на базе "Энгельс" находятся в режиме боевого дежурства*
> 
>  
> 
> МОСКВА, 13 ноября. /ТАСС/. Экипажи российских стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-160 и Ту-95 на авиабазе "Энгельс", расположенной в Саратовской области, находятся в режиме боевого дежурства. 
> 
> Об этом в воскресенье сообщил ТАСС военно-дипломатический источник. 
> 
> По его словам, "в настоящее время инженерно-технический персонал базы устанавливает на самолеты крылатые ракеты и готовит ракетоносцы к боевому применению". 
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Источник: самолеты Ту-160 и Ту-95 на базе "Энгельс" находятся в режиме боевого дежурства

----------


## LansE293

> ЗЫ. А есть ли кадры взлёта самолётов с Кузнецова с бомбами?
> С ракетами В-В взлететь намного легче.


Вот МИГ стоит с подвешенным чугунием. Маловероятно, что навесили только, чтобы сделать снимок:)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Комментарии
> 
> Иван:	
> 
> 13 ноября 2016 в 15:54	
> 
> Да будет вам известно, что для взлета с Кузнецова _с_боекомплектом_, он должен идти против ветра на полном ходу, который он не может выдать из-за технического состояния судна. Пустые сколько угодно могут летать, а с полезной нагрузкой — нет.
> 
> ЗЫ. А есть ли кадры взлёта самолётов с Кузнецова с бомбами?
> С ракетами В-В взлететь намного легче.


Опытные Су-27К еще на начальном этапе испытаний взлетали без просадки с 1 и 2 стартовой позиции с максимальным весом 33 тонны, т.ч. с 3-й стартовой при неполном ходе проблем не должно возникнуть, тем более, что сейчас двигатели несколько мощнее.

----------


## Иваныч

> правда самого взлёта нет


Подвешенное больше похоже на подвесные топливные баки и ракеты,
а если подвесить 4 т бомб, взлетит ли.!?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

> Подвешенное больше похоже на подвесные топливные баки и ракеты,
> а если подвесить 4 т бомб, взлетит ли.!


4-е (четыре  :Confused: ) тонны чугуния...
Столько чугуния даже на СУ-30СМ в Хмеймиме не подвешивают. На фото обычно скромно  4  ОФАБ-250-270 плюс 2хР-73, 2хР-27ЭТ, 2хР-27ЭР или 2 ОФАБ-250-270 плюс  2хР-73, 2хР-27ЭТ, 2хР-27ЭР.
На МИГе скорее всего будет 2 ОФАБ-250-270 (как на приведенном выше фото), 4 УР В-В и ПТБ. Так что взлетит. 
Да и смешно посылать в Сирию ТАКР, самолеты которого не могут взлететь с бомбами. В нынешней ситуации им там просто будет нечего делать.

----------


## ZHeN

пишут, что Миг-29К над Идлибом, хотя верится с трудом
могут ведь быть и сирийские Миг-29СМ ? силуэт ведь одинаковый, да и РД-33МК не должны дымить у обоих

----------


## Polikarpoff

> пишут, что Миг-29К над Идлибом, хотя верится с трудом
> могут ведь быть и сирийские Миг-29СМ ? силуэт ведь одинаковый, да и РД-33МК не должны дымить у обоих


ну движки дымят только на определенных режимах. Хотя действительно похоже на корабелку  - крыло визуально большей площади, а задняя кромка закрылков перпендикулярна СОС.

----------


## LansE293

> ну движки дымят только на определенных режимах. Хотя действительно похоже на корабелку  - крыло визуально большей площади, а задняя кромка закрылков перпендикулярна СОС.


Можно сравнить:
сирийские МИГ-29, МИГ-29 из Издлиба, МИГ-29КУБ (виден гак), МИГ-29М/М2

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Можно сравнить:
> сирийские МИГ-29, МИГ-29 из Издлиба, МИГ-29КУБ (виден гак), МИГ-29М/М2


Ну о чем я и говорил. У сирийских видно ярко выраженное V по задней кромке, а у М/К  прямая линия из-за увеличенных закрылков.

----------


## KURYER

Что за ерунда?? Вроде уважаемый журнал:
Российский МиГ-29К потерян в Средиземном море:



> Reports from sources available to Combat Aircraft suggest that a Russian Navy Mikoyan MiG-29KR/KUBR naval fighter crashed in the Mediterranean during operations from the aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov yesterday afternoon, November 13.
> The aircraft apparently came down close to the carrier on its return from a mission flown over Syria. *Wreckage of the aircraft has been recovered, as was the pilot, although there is currently no confirmation regarding his condition*.
> Initial indications are that the aircraft was a two-seat MiG-29KUBR version. Operated by the 100th Independent Shipborne Fighter Aviation Regiment, a total of four MiG-29KR/KUBRs were understood to be on board the carrier.
> If confirmed, the news would deal a significant blow to the debut combat deployment of the Admiral Kuznetsov, which was expected to commence air strikes against rebel-held areas of Aleppo, as the Syrian regime pushes for the final liberation of the city, with Russian air support.


ИСТОЧНИК

Перевод взял у Саши Ермакова:



> Издание combataircraft сообщило, что утром 13 ноября при заходе на посадку на "Адмирал Кузнецов" упал в воду МиГ-29К/КУБ. 
> Заявлено, что обломки были подняты на борт, о состоянии летчика (летчиков?) сведений нет. 
> Информация вызывает серьезно беспокойство так как несмотря на то, что иными источниками она на данный момент не подтверждена, издание к желтой прессе не относится. Ждем подтверждений или опровержений, желательно второго.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Pilot

Все летчики на корабле

----------


## ZHeN

а самолёты ?

----------


## Pilot

К сожалению......   там за нашими следом идут и ничего не скроешь

----------


## ZHeN

отказ техники ?

----------


## Avia M

Спешка ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да уж... Слава Богу экипаж цел. И уже второе ЧП с МиГами в этом походе  :Frown:

----------


## Polikarpoff

Российский истребитель МиГ-29 разбился в Средиземном море после взлета с борта авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов», сообщает Fox News со ссылкой на двоих американских должностных лиц. По информации телеканала, один из трех взлетевших самолетов начал испытывать технические сложности и развернулся по направлению к авианосцу, однако упал в воду. Судьба пилота остается неизвестной, отмечается, что его подобрал спасательный вертолет.
Ъ-Новости - Fox News: российский истребитель разбился после взлета с борта «Адмирала Кузнецова»

----------


## KURYER

> Все летчики на корабле


Единственный КУБР...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Единственный КУБР...


По другим данным - одноместный.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны РФ подтвердило инцидент с истребителем авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов"*
> 
> Москва. 14 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - С палубным истребителем МиГ-29К при проведении тренировочных полетов во время захода на посадку за несколько километров до крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов" произошло авиационное происшествие, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны РФ.
> 
> В военном ведомстве подчеркнули, что летчик катапультировался, его здоровью ничего не угрожает.
> 
> "При проведении тренировочных полетов в результате технической неисправности во время захода на посадку за несколько километров до авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов" произошло авиационное происшествие с палубным истребителем МиГ-29К", - сообщили в военном ведомстве РФ.
> 
> "Летчик катапультировался и силами поисково-спасательной службы был доставлен на борт "Адмирала Кузнецова", - сказали в Минобороны РФ, добавив, что пилот готов к выполнению задач.
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/world/536992

----------


## Pilot

самолет одноместный. Летчик один и самых опытных.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Сергей, номер борта известен?

----------


## Pilot

я уточнял кто летчик :))) Про самолет нет. уточню позже. предварительно, отказ не типичный для этого типа

----------


## ZHeN

да, печально это всё
перспективы рск миг становятся ещё менее радужными ...

----------


## Muller

> да, печально это всё
> перспективы рск миг становятся ещё менее радужными ...


Вопрос Тут не только к РСК, а и к тем, кто послал эти все же сырые и необкатанные машины за тридевять земель выпендриваться. Ну вот довыпендривались. На глазах у всего мира :(

----------


## ZHeN

согласен !

----------


## Djoker

Что за тип? F-18, нет?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что за тип? F-18, нет?


Разве не Су-24?

----------


## Nazar

Где-же это F-18. С такого ракурса, это либо Миг-23 ( но откуда ), либо Су-24.

----------


## KURYER

> Вопрос Тут не только к РСК, а и к тем, кто послал эти все же сырые и необкатанные машины за тридевять земель выпендриваться. Ну вот довыпендривались. На глазах у всего мира :(


Дмитрий, а какая техника в Сирии не сырая и обкатанная? Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Су-35С или Су-34-обкатанные или...?
 А что МиГ-29КР имеет серьёзные отличия от индийских МиГ-29К?

----------


## stream

> Разве не Су-24?


ОН,крыло 16

----------


## OKA

> Что за тип? F-18, нет?





> Где-же это F-18. С такого ракурса, это либо Миг-23 ( но откуда ), либо Су-24.




Похож на Су-24. Под крыльями что-то видно. У 23-го "чистое" крыло с бОльшим удлинннением.



Мировая Авиация 203

----------


## Pilot

> Дмитрий, а какая техника в Сирии не сырая и обкатанная? Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Су-35С или Су-34-обкатанные или...?
>  А что МиГ-29КР имеет серьёзные отличия от индийских МиГ-29К?


все перечисленные типы начали летать не в этом году . Да и испытания прошли, в отличии от МиГ-29К, который только начал летать с палубы. Отличия от индусов есть.
Вообще, участие корабля в этом мероприятии и МиГов в этой БС  в этом году больше похоже на авантюру :(((

----------


## Polikarpoff

> все перечисленные типы начали летать не в этом году . Да и испытания прошли, в отличии от МиГ-29К, который только начал летать с палубы. Отличия от индусов есть.
> Вообще, участие корабля в этом мероприятии и МиГов в этой БС  в этом году больше похоже на авантюру :(((


А сколько всего МиГов было на борту?  Сейчас читал что чуть ли не 8 (в такую цифру как-то не верится)

----------


## Muller

> Дмитрий, а какая техника в Сирии не сырая и обкатанная? Ка-52, Ми-28Н, Су-35С или Су-34-обкатанные или...?
>  А что МиГ-29КР имеет серьёзные отличия от индийских МиГ-29К?


Су-34, Ка-52 и Ми-28Н уже относительно давно в строю, они освоены летным составом, а мелкие дефекты большей частью уже повылезали. Отправку Су-35С тоже можно считать рискованным решением, но это ведь не палубная авиация, где риск и цена ошибок выше. 
Разницы между нашими и индийскими корабелками принципиально никакой, однако прилюдно разбилась почему-то именно наша машина. Рискну предположить, что лучше бы этим машинам было остаться дома, чтобы в домашних условиях тренировать ЛС и "вылавливать блох" в матчасти.
Понятное дело, что причины аварии в данном случае установит следствие,  но очень неприятно, что это случилось буквально на глазах у всего мира, на радость недоброжелателям и с соответствующими репутационными последствиями для конкретной фирмы и ВПК в целом. Несомненно, эта авария могла произойти и на северах, но тогда бы и резонанс был меньше. Ну и в полку теперь минус один аппарат :(

З.Ы. Совершенно согласен с Pilot'ом

----------


## Pilot

4=3+1. Теперь 4-1-1=2

Отличия есть

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 4=3+1. Теперь 4-1-1=2


С капотами тоже выбыл?

----------


## OKA

> Су-34, Ка-52 и Ми-28Н уже относительно давно в строю, они освоены летным составом, а мелкие дефекты большей частью уже повылезали. Отправку Су-35С тоже можно считать рискованным решением, но это ведь не палубная авиация, где риск и цена ошибок выше. 
> Разницы между нашими и индийскими корабелками принципиально никакой, однако прилюдно разбилась почему-то именно наша машина. Рискну предположить, что лучше бы этим машинам было остаться дома, чтобы в домашних условиях тренировать ЛС и "вылавливать блох" в матчасти.
> Понятное дело, что причины аварии в данном случае установит следствие,  но очень неприятно, что это случилось буквально на глазах у всего мира, на радость недоброжелателям и с соответствующими репутационными последствиями для конкретной фирмы и ВПК в целом. Несомненно, эта авария могла произойти и на северах, но тогда бы и резонанс был меньше. Ну и в полку теперь минус один аппарат :(
> 
> З.Ы. Совершенно согласен с Pilot'ом


Ещё такой момент, на "свежих" роликах с палубы "Кузнецова", не видно палубного персонала в разноцветных жилетах, как у амеров или китайцев.
На одном из показанных в связи с потерей МиГа был замечен активно жестикулирующий служивый в камуфлированном бушлате)) Может съёмки из ранних, х.з.))

Разное из соцсетей


  
ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## Pilot

западники писали про три самолета, участвующих в полетах с корабля. Про КУБ они сообщили, тк визуально сложно определит два кресла или одно. С капотами можно решить вопрос, но корабль тогда должен заходить или транспорт доставить

----------


## KURYER

Есть идеи?



> im posting the images as i got them.  This is the mig-31 landing today at #Hmaymym

----------


## Polikarpoff

> С капотами можно решить вопрос, но корабль тогда должен заходить или транспорт доставить


Ну в принципе и восьмеркой можно было бы на борт доставить.

----------


## Pilot

после одного случая, Ми-8 не садятся на палубу

----------


## Pilot

из той же серии

----------


## Gefest83

Эт чего? Р-33?

----------


## Gefest83

> Есть идеи?


Да лаадано)))

----------


## Fencer

> Эт чего? Р-33?


Р-33

----------


## KURYER

> Да лаадано)))


Не растраивайтесь, он вернётся.



> according to my friend -a Syrian pilot on Syria Air- this is not the tower of Hemiem airport so there is no Mig-31 deployed

----------


## Fencer

> после одного случая, Ми-8 не садятся на палубу


А что за случай?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что за случай?


Был такой случай: 



> - 19 октября 1995 года произошла авария вертолёта Ми-8. Во время руления по полетной палубе вертолёт был опрокинут сильным боковым ветром. Повреждений корабль не получил. У летательного аппарата был полностью разрушен несущий винт. Фрагмент лопасти попал в руку офицеру и вырвал кость.


Может конечно еще что...

----------


## LansE293

> Не растраивайтесь, он вернётся.





> Переброшенные в Сирию истребители МиГ-31 будут использоваться для ПВО российской авиабазы Хмеймим, а также для управления действиями авиации из состава российской авиагруппы и ВВС Сирии в воздушном пространстве страны. Об этом «Ленте.ру» сообщил источник в силовых структурах.
> 
> «Во-первых, МиГ-31 — это очень мощная платформа ПВО, его развертывание в Сирии дополняет потенциал уже развернутых там систем С-300В4 и С-400, значительно усложняя возможную атаку против российских объектов близ Латакии, в Тартусе и других районах страны. Во-вторых, это двухместный истребитель с мощным радиоэлектронным оборудованием, позволяющим управлять действиями других самолетов и давать целеуказание в режиме реального времени», — сказал собеседник редакции.
> 
> По словам специалиста, МиГ-31 может отчасти заменить самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления (ДРЛОиУ) А-50, которые также используются для несения боевого дежурства в небе Сирии. «Гонять А-50 из России довольно дорого, и наличие на месте МиГ-31 позволит уменьшить интенсивность их использования», — отметил он.
> 
> Информация о наличии в Сирии российских истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 появилась в ночь на 15 ноября. Соответствующий снимок опубликовал в Facebook пользователь Барья Салами (Barya Salami).


https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/15/mig31/

----------


## OKA

"ВС РФ наносят массированные удары по заводам террористов в Сирии

/ТАСС/. ВС РФ начали масштабную операцию по нанесению ударов по террористам в провинции Идлиб и Хомс,
 в том числе задействован "Адмирал Кузнецов" - Шойгу."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ВС РФ наносят массированные удары по заводам террористов в Сирии

----------


## OKA

"  Сочи. 15 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Террористы в Сирии наладили промышленное производство отравляющих веществ, российские военные наносят по ним удары, заявил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
       "Это - заводы, не цеха, а именно заводы по изготовлению разного рода средств довольно серьезного массового поражения населения", - сказал он на совещании президента РФ Владимира Путина с высшим руководством ВС РФ.
       "Понятно, что это хорошо налаженное промышленное производство, именно по этим целям и наносятся сегодня удары. Они будут продолжены", - продолжил министр.
       Министр напомнил, что ранее РФ отправила в Сирию большую группу специалистов из Войск радиационной, химической и бактериологической защиты для определения отравляющих веществ, которые используют террористы.
       "За последнюю неделю они это использовали дважды: в одном случае госпитализированы 27 человек, трое погибших; в другом случае госпитализированы 30 человек. Я имею в виду бойцов сирийской армии", - сказал С.Шойгу."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=432633



"...Нужно нанести боевикам решающие удары, надеюсь за прошедшее время были созданы необходимые запасы боеприпасов и резервы для этих целей. По крайней мере авиатраффик между Россией, Ираном и Сирией в последнее время был весьма напряженный. Вот например один из скринов от 12 ноября, при этом тут еще не отмечены полеты иранских военно-транспортных самолетов, которые на flightradar практически не отображаются, так как обычно летают без включенных транспондеров.



via https://twitter.com/obretix/status/797433709783904256

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/533592.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вести.Ru: Шойгу: по террористам в Сирии ударили "Калибрами" и Су-33 с "Адмирала Кузнецова"

67, 76, 78 и 88 с "Сорбциями"

----------


## KURYER

> Вести.Ru: Шойгу: по террористам в Сирии ударили "Калибрами" и Су-33 с "Адмирала Кузнецова"
> 
> 67, 76, 78 и 88 с "Сорбциями"


Однако, не видно оконечных устройств СВП-24? Или я не заметил.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> не видно оконечных устройств СВП-24? Или я не заметил.


Если покажете как они выглядят, буду рад

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

> Если покажете как они выглядят, буду рад


Да я про бомбовую нагрузку.... :Rolleyes:  Похоже сегодня Су-33 решали задачи ПВО.
Хороший снимок:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да я про бомбовую нагрузку....



а вот не индикатор ли это "Гефеста"?

----------


## ZHeN

> а вот не индикатор ли это "Гефеста"?


а почему он не в ВСМК ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да я про бомбовую нагрузку.... Похоже сегодня Су-33 решали задачи ПВО.
> Хороший снимок:


скорее всего видео не сегодня снимали, а несколькими днями ранее (концовка вообще из прошлого репортажа)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а почему он не в ВСМК ?


Не он оказался.

----------


## ZHeN

я про высотный костюм

----------


## Polikarpoff

> я про высотный костюм


Ну как бы кабины уже давно герметичные. Если Вы про оранжевый комбинезон, то он одевается при температуре воды ниже +16.

----------


## ZHeN

а мне казалось, при любых полётах над морем ... ну ладно

----------


## AC

> а почему он не в ВСМК ?


Он *ВМСК*:
Высотный морской спасательный комплект ВМСК-4-15 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## ZHeN

очепятка, комрад, очевидно же

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а мне казалось, при любых полётах над морем ... ну ладно


Вот, буквально на днях про него было:
Морская авиация

----------


## ZHeN

да я смотрел это видео, но словам о "надевается при температуре воды ниже +16" не особо придал значения ...

----------


## LansE293

Не знаю, насколько можно этому доверять...



> *МиГ-31 развернуты на новой авиабазе в Сирии*
> За год российские военные подготовили аэродром Кверес для приема истребителей-перехватчиковДва источника «СП» подтвердили достоверность снимков, но заметили, что перехватчики развернуты вовсе не на российской базе Хмеймим, как предположили СМИ, а на авиабазе Кверес в сирийской провинции Алеппо. Ранее фотографии российских военных на этом объекте не раз появлялись в соцсетях.


МиГ-31 развернуты на новой авиабазе в Сирии - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 15 ноября 2016 Фото

----------


## lindr

Пока подтверждено размещение С-300 у Сафиры (Алеппо)

----------


## Иваныч

> 4-е (четыре ) тонны чугуния...
> Столько чугуния даже на СУ-30СМ в Хмеймиме не подвешивают. На фото обычно скромно  4  ОФАБ-250-270 плюс 2хР-73, 2хР-27ЭТ, 2хР-27ЭР или 2 ОФАБ-250-270 плюс  2хР-73, 2хР-27ЭТ, 2хР-27ЭР.
> На МИГе скорее всего будет 2 ОФАБ-250-270 (как на приведенном выше фото), 4 УР В-В и ПТБ. Так что взлетит. 
> Да и смешно посылать в Сирию ТАКР, самолеты которого не могут взлететь с бомбами. В нынешней ситуации им там просто будет нечего делать.


2 ОФАБ-250-270, это всего 500кг, смешная бомбовая нагрузка. На МИГ-21 подвешивались 4  ОФАБ-250-270 или две пятисотки, а СУ - 17 везли от 3 т и выше.
На фотографии размещённой  LansE293 висит бомба, больше похожая на учебную.
Да и сегодня на видео размещённом МО, видны исключительно ракеты В-В, но и это не плохо, кто-то должен с воздуха прикрывать.

----------


## LansE293

> 2 ОФАБ-250-270, это всего 500кг, смешная бомбовая нагрузка. На МИГ-21 подвешивались 4  ОФАБ-250-270 или две пятисотки, а СУ - 17 везли от 3 т и выше.
> На фотографии размещённой  LansE293 висит бомба, больше похожая на учебную.
> Да и сегодня на видео размещённом МО, видны исключительно ракеты В-В, но и это не плохо, кто-то должен с воздуха прикрывать.


ИМХА чугуний совсем не те АСП, которые должен быль продемонстрировать МИГ или чугуний в последнюю очередь. Ну и теперь вообще не факт, что мы увидим МИГи в полете. Мб я писсимист, но по опыту разбиралово может занять много времени, а если всплыл серьезный дефект... 
По СМУ-33: конечно это не более чем инет, но погляди на дискуссию с крайнего поста этой страницы от F74. 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...75#post2953475

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Ну вот, у *Djoker* правильный репортаж:

----------


## Pilot

если это вчерашние полеты, то на палубе стоят 52 и 47, третий не летающий, значит потерян 49

----------


## Polikarpoff

> если это вчерашние полеты, то на палубе стоят 52 и 47, третий не летающий, значит потерян 49


А если 49 не летающий, а потерян другой борт?

----------


## stream

> если это вчерашние полеты, то на палубе стоят 52 и 47, третий не летающий, значит потерян 49


датировано 14 ноября 2016 ( МиГ-29КР (синие бортовые номера "47" и "49") и два двухместных МиГ-29КУБР (синие бортовые номера "52" и "53")

----------


## Polikarpoff

> датировано 14 ноября 2016 ( МиГ-29КР (синие бортовые номера "47" и "49") и два двухместных МиГ-29КУБР (синие бортовые номера "52" и "53")


при выходе из Североморска было 3 одноместных и одна спарка.

----------


## Pilot

49 и 47 были на кадрах первых полетов над Сирией.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 49 и 47 были на кадрах первых полетов над Сирией.


В районе алжира были видны номера 47, 49, 52, а у четвертой машины номер не видно было. На кадрах из Сирии видел только 47 и 52, а у третьей номер не разглядеть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ассортимент чугуния:

----------


## ZHeN

одни пятисотки !

500Т и М54 ?

----------


## Pilot

Хорошо Звезда смонтировала :) взлетели с 4 ракетами, вернулись пустыми :)))) 4 пуска по воздушной цели ;)


с разбитым капотом МиГ не летает, а 49 и 47 были на полетах, отсюда вывод, что, если кадры свежие, то 49 отсутствует.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> одни пятисотки !
> 
> 500Т и М54 ?


Думаю, скорее М54 и М62. 
Заодно озвучили количество Сушек - 10. По номерам пока только 8 известно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Хорошо Звезда смонтировала :) взлетели с 4 ракетами, вернулись пустыми :)))) 4 пуска по воздушной цели ;)


Это еще ерунда, но вот когда взлетает с "Сорбциями", а садится с ВСУ, вот это чудеса!!!))))

----------


## ZHeN

> Заодно озвучили количество Сушек - 10. По номерам пока только 8 известно.


эх, на два я ошибся ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Видео снаряжения истребителей ФАБами:
Опубликовано видео подготовки авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" к боевым вылетам. РЕН ТВ

----------


## AC

> ...Заодно озвучили количество Сушек - 10. По номерам пока только 8 известно.


А какие №№ Вы считатете известными?..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А какие №№ Вы считатете известными?..


те, которые попали в кадр в репортажах. Перечень тут:
Реестр Су-33
из получивших "Гефест", пока не засветились *77* и *79*. *62* и *76* без "Гефеста"

----------


## AC

> те, которые попали в кадр в репортажах. Перечень тут:
> Реестр Су-33
> из получивших "Гефест", пока не засветились *77* и *79*. *62* и *76* без "Гефеста"


Ага, спасибо! Это совпадает с моим перечнем на основе тех же репортов...

1) Про *62* не совсем понял Вас -- он же вроде засветился там не раз и в пречне есть... (???)
2) По логике, там должны быть еще №№ 77 и 85 -- именно еще эти два наряду с другими перечисленными в списке светились в Жуковском в октябре... (???)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ага, спасибо! Это совпадает с моим перечнем на основе тех же репортов...
> 
> 1) Про *62* не совсем понял Вас -- он же вроде засветился там не раз и в пречне есть... (???)
> 2) По логике, там должны быть еще №№ 77 и 85 -- именно еще эти два наряду с другими перечисленными в списке светились в Жуковском в октябре... (???)


С 79 ошибся, конечно 85. 62 и 76 на борту, имел ввиду что они без "Гефеста". Вечером сегодня отпишусь, как визуально определить есть Гефест или нет.

----------


## LansE293

> Хорошо Звезда смонтировала :) взлетели с 4 ракетами, вернулись пустыми :)))) 4 пуска по воздушной цели ;)
> с разбитым капотом МиГ не летает, а 49 и 47 были на полетах, отсюда вывод, что, если кадры свежие, то 49 отсутствует.


Не знаю, насколько свежие кадры, но подписано от 15 нояб. 2016 г., репортаж Звезды. Стоят МИГ-29КР/КУБР бн 52 и 47, номер третьего не попадает в кадр. Взлетает МИГ-29КР бн 47.

----------


## Pilot

МиГи после 13 не летают

----------


## Polikarpoff

> МиГи после 13 не летают


По взлету 47-го создалось впечатление, что это уже "Звезда" снимала, а не МО. Журналисты вроде после 13-го прибыли?

----------


## Polikarpoff

(ФАБ-500 оказывается сверхточные, с КВО 1,5 м))))

----------


## KURYER

*Polikarpoff* Вот неплохой набор фото от RT:
 

 
Но в арабском репортаже не обошлось без сенсации:

----------


## Avia M

> МиГи после 13 не летают


До выяснения причин? За время похода успеют "докопаться" до истины? Ваше мнение.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

> Но в арабском репортаже не обошлось без сенсации:


Почему вы считаете Су-25 сенсацией?

----------


## KURYER

> Почему вы считаете Су-25 сенсацией?


Это оказалось в репортаже про "Кузнецов" или я чего-то пропустил.

----------


## Djoker

> Почему вы считаете Су-25 сенсацией?


Их же весной в Россию вывели... :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

> 



Наблюдают))

----------


## LansE293

> (ФАБ-500 оказывается сверхточные, с КВО 1,5 м))))


В репортаже RT на палубе МИГ-29КР бн 49, подпись под видео 16 ноября. Видимо снято за несколько дней до... или он цел?

----------


## KURYER

Вот трудяга. Сборник ответов. Авиакрыло КАГ: milinfolive
Оттуда:

----------


## Babak

> Вот трудяга. Сборник ответов. Авиакрыло КАГ: milinfolive
> Оттуда:


The 77 RED is missing in your list. Also the 85 is still not spotted with the carrier yet.

----------


## KURYER

> The 77 RED is missing in your list. Also the 85 is still not spotted with the carrier yet.


Babak is everywhere...;-))) Of course, we have discussed 77 and 85. Colleague _Polikarpoff_ wrote:




> С 79 ошибся, конечно 85. 62 и 76 на борту, имел ввиду что они без "Гефеста". Вечером сегодня отпишусь, как визуально определить есть Гефест или нет.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Все-таки склоняюсь к мысли, что разбился не 47 или 49, т.к. оба появляются в кадрах, соответствующим 14-15 ноября.
85-го в кадрах так и не обнаружил.

----------


## LansE293

> Все-таки склоняюсь к мысли, что разбился не 47 или 49, т.к. оба появляются в кадрах, соответствующим 14-15 ноября.
> 85-го в кадрах так и не обнаружил.


А сколько всего МИГов было? Кто пишет 4, кто 6... Я бн 85 вообще ни разу не видел

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А сколько всего МИГов было? Кто пишет 4, кто 6... Я бн 85 вообще ни разу не видел


Одновременно на палубе было 4, номера известны только у трех.
85 - это Су-33

----------


## Pilot

все телеканалы дают видео МО, снятое до 13 числа

----------


## Polikarpoff

Съемочные группы на борт прибыли, РТ, Звезда, РЕН ТВ и другие (кореспонденты-то живые в кадре). Судя по снимаемой обстановке, снимали уже непосредственную подготовку к боевым вылетам и сами вылеты.

----------


## ZHeN

значит, бомбить начали отнюдь не 15го...
F74 об этом говорил на другом форуме

----------


## ZHeN



----------


## KURYER

Радиоспоттеры отмечают работу в сетях стратегов. 4-6 Ту-95 или Ту-160. Работают всю ночь. Сейчас уже в районе Ирландии.



> QRA 16 NOV: The group of 8 RUAF aircraft consisted of 3x Tu-95MS, 3x IL-78 Midas and 2x unspecified interceptor/fighter aircraft

----------


## AC

> очепятка, комрад, очевидно же


А я чего?.. Я просто уточнил для других... Я и сам, бывает, очепятываюсь...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

> Съемочные группы на борт прибыли, РТ, Звезда, РЕН ТВ и другие (кореспонденты-то живые в кадре). Судя по снимаемой обстановке, снимали уже непосредственную подготовку к боевым вылетам и сами вылеты.


да, именно так, но монтаж идет в Москве и тут монтируют все кадры в одну кучу и от МО старые и то, что наснимали сами.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> да, именно так, но монтаж идет в Москве и тут монтируют все кадры в одну кучу и от МО старые и то, что наснимали сами.


Это понятно, только вот ведь какие моменты, например:
Репортер стоит на мостике, говорит в камеру, а на заднем плане 47-й садится; в другом репортаже стоят рассказывают напротив ТП9 с Сушкой , за ней на на ТП7 МиГ стоит (номер не видно), а в следующем репортаже та же расстановка, но с другого ракурса, у МиГа б/н 49. Вот как-то так.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Какие-то кассеты?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Латакия





https://www.facebook.com/Rambo4400/p...76539825738589





https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00010845759499

----------


## LansE293

> 


"Свидетельство момента падения бомбы с вертолетов по окрестностям города Алеппо". Похоже на ОДАБ-500. 
Опыт применения ОДАБов в Сирии и конкретно на юге провинции Алеппо уже был:
Цитата:
ВКС РФ подожгли землю под ногами боевиков в Алеппо



> Июнь 06, 2016
> В ночь с воскресенья на понедельник ВКС РФ нанесли ещё одну серию бомбовых ударов на юге провинции Алеппо, атаковав захваченные джихадистами населённые пункты Хан-Туман, Зерба, Телль-аль-Эйс и Хан-аль-Ассаль. По данным источников на местах, российские самолеты применили объемно-детонирующие боеприпасы, что вызвало нешуточную панику среди террористов.

----------


## lithium

> Какие-то кассеты?


корпус-да. 
А мелкие фрагменты на первых секундах - кажется, что нет.

----------


## lithium

> Похоже на ОДАБ-500.


Больше похоже на ФАБ-500Ш(Л), так как взрыв больше напоминает детонацию смеси типа ТГА.

----------


## Djoker

Хама

----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires missiles during a battle with Islamic State militants at the airport of Tal Afar west of Mosul, Iraq November 18, 2016. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani

----------


## Djoker

> A drone and a warcraft fly over Douma district in Ghouta, Damascus, Syria on November 18, 2016. (Photo by Diaa Al Din/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images)



Syrian civil war Pictures | Getty Images

----------


## Djoker

К югу от Мосула



https://jkikki.de/2016/11/19/لقطات-م...عمر-الف/

----------


## Djoker

К северо-западу от Пальмиры





https://dawaalhaq.com/post/57466

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 21 ноя - РИА Новости. На аэродроме российской авиагруппы в Хмеймим будет создана новая инфраструктура в связи с его передачей России в бессрочное пользование; речь идёт о модернизации взлетно-посадочной полосы и аэродромного оборудования, а также о совершенствовании радиотехнических и стартовых позиций сил и средств ПВО, сообщил РИА Новости председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров.

"Мы пришли в Сирию всерьез и надолго. Поэтому совершенствование инфраструктуры, как на самом аэродроме, так и в районе его дислокации в целом – задача, которую предстоит решать в обозримой перспективе", - сказал сенатор, добавив, что речь может идти о двух с половиной - трех годах.

По словам Озерова, скорее всего, в Хмеймим будет создана "как минимум" вторая взлетно-посадочная полоса, поскольку из-за высокой интенсивности полётов нынешняя полоса быстро изнашивается и может встать вопрос о ее ремонте.

"Но модернизация коснётся не только взлетно-посадочной полосы и аэродромного оборудования, но и к совершенствования радиотехнических и стартовых позиций сил и средств ПВО, обустройства жилых и технических зон, объектов водоснабжения и водоотведения, расширения зоны отчуждения и инженерного оборудования прилегающей к аэродрому территории", - заявил он.

Также модернизация базы в Хмеймим может коснуться расположения комплекса С- 400 и способов маскировки, не исключил сенатор.


 МОСКВА, 21 ноя - РИА Новости. После модернизации инфраструктуры российская база ВМФ в Тартусе сможет принимать корабли первого ранга, в том числе авианосцы и атомные подводные лодки, заявил РИА Новости председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров.

Минобороны РФ в октябре заявило о намерении создать постоянную военно-морскую базу в сирийском Тартусе. Соответствующие документы уже подготовлены, они проходят межведомственное согласование, сообщил статс-секретарь, замминистра обороны Николай Панков. В настоящее время в Тартусе находится пункт материально-технического обеспечения (ПМТО) кораблей российского ВМФ, начавший свою работу еще в 1977 году.

"Уже сегодня Тартус принимает военные корабли и суда различных классов, а также некоторые типы подводных лодок. А после модернизации инфраструктуры Тартус сможет принимать корабли первого ранга и у причальной стенки", - сказал сенатор.

По его словам, база в Тартусе, в том числе, сможет принять после модернизации и авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов".

"Мы предполагаем, что для кораблей первого ранга, таких, как "Адмирал Кузнецов", в Тартусе после модернизации будут созданы необходимые условия", - отметил Озеров.

К военным кораблям первого ранга относятся в основном крупные надводные корабли ( авианосцы, ракетные и противолодочные крейсера) и атомные подводные лодки.

Вместе с тем глава оборонного комитета подчеркнул, что, по мнению экспертов, в швартовке "Адмирала Кузнецова" в Тартусе необходимости нет.

"Военно-морские эксперты сходятся во мнении, что в швартовке "Адмирала Кузнецова" у причальной стенки Тартуса необходимости нет. Авианосец не должен стоять у берега, там у нас есть база ВВС Хмеймим, авианосец должен быть на море, ближе к театру военных действий", - сказал Озеров.

----------


## LansE293

Подпись "Российские лебеди в небе Идлиба".

----------


## LansE293

> 


Стрела 2 или 2М, на некоторых ПУ краска пооблупилась или потерта, не различаю их внешне. В кадр попала табличка с маркировкой на одном ящике, но прочесть даже с увеличением резкости не смог.
Вложение 75662

----------


## Pilot

черные заявляют о сбитом беспилотнике типа МКу-9 Рипер
https://twitter.com/BeyondTheLevant/...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://jkikki.de/2016/11/21/لحظة-إس...دون-طيا/

----------


## Djoker

Вероятно вот эти Су-24 не так давно ушли в Сирию 


Пара Су-24 на взлёте.: antonio_d50

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

_АНКАРА. 24.11.2016.

Подразделения ВС Турции, обеспечивающие поддержку операции «Щит Евфрата» на севере Сирии, подверглись удару авиации режима Башара Асада, сообщает Генштаб ВС Турции.

Удар нанесен в 03.30 по турецкому времени. Погибли трое турецких военнослужащих, еще десять ранены. Состояние одного из них оценивается как тяжелое. Раненые вывезены из зоны боевых действий.

В Генштабе принесли соболезнования семьям погибших, личному составу ВС Турции и турецкому народу. Выражение пожелание на скорейшую поправку раненых», - сообщается в заявлении._

Государственное турецкое новостное агентство «Анадолу».

В связи с новостью возник вопрос: ВВС Сирии могут выполнять боевые задачи ночью?

----------


## LansE293

> _АНКАРА. 24.11.2016.
> 
> Подразделения ВС Турции, обеспечивающие поддержку операции «Щит Евфрата» на севере Сирии, подверглись удару авиации режима Башара Асада, сообщает Генштаб ВС Турции.
> 
> Удар нанесен в 03.30 по турецкому времени. Погибли трое турецких военнослужащих, еще десять ранены. Состояние одного из них оценивается как тяжелое. Раненые вывезены из зоны боевых действий.
> 
> В Генштабе принесли соболезнования семьям погибших, личному составу ВС Турции и турецкому народу. Выражение пожелание на скорейшую поправку раненых», - сообщается в заявлении._
> 
> Государственное турецкое новостное агентство «Анадолу».
> ...


Помнится, говорили о типе установленного оборудования и возможностях сирийских СУ-24, когда обсуждали вот эту статью:



> Напомним, о передаче сирийцам модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-24М2 стало известно в конце июля этого года. По сообщениям СМИ, изначально сирийским ВВС было передано два самолета, в дальнейшем их количество будет доведено до 10–12.
> Су-24М2 эффективно действуют и в темное время суток. На это указывают, в частности, многочисленные съемки ночных ударов, попавшие в интернет.
> 
> — Бомбардировщики выходят на цель по сигналам спутниковой навигации от систем ГЛОНАСС и GPS. Главное, чтобы подготовка пилота позволяла взлетать и садиться в ночное время, — рассказал Антон Лавров. — Переподготовка пилотов, чтобы они могли полностью использовать все возможности самолета, занимает от нескольких месяцев до полугода. Этот самолет достаточно требовательный к пилотам, у него сложные посадочные характеристики. Он также требует высокой квалификации наземного персонала.


Подаренные Дамаску бомбардировщики Су-24 остановили прорыв боевиков - Известия
Говорят, это фото сирийского СУ-24МК, я не спец по этим вопросам

----------


## lindr

Если правда, то сенсация...

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...eport-russian/

----------


## KURYER

Сегодня годовщина....

----------


## KURYER

> Если правда, то сенсация...
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...eport-russian/


*lindr*
По ссылке даже фотография имеется:

ССЫЛКА

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Британский эсминец сломался во время слежки за «Адмиралом Кузнецовым»


Эсминец «Дункан» ВМФ Великобритании, отслеживающий в составе шести кораблей НАТО российскую ударную группу во главе с авианосцем «Адмирал Кузнецов», вышел из строя. Об этом сообщает Telegraph.

Судно покинуло порт 21 ноября, а утром 23 ноября жители Девонпорта запечатлели его идущим на буксире. В министерстве обороны Великобритании заявили, что эсминец было решено возвратить на базу для оценки технических неисправностей.

«Дункан» был принят в состав Королевского военно-морского флота в 2013 году. Он является последним представителем эскадренных миноносцев проекта «Тип 45».

15 октября авианосная группа российских кораблей направилась в Средиземное море. Спустя месяц ВМФ РФ был задействован в операции против террористов в Сирии._
Британский эсминец сломался во время слежки за «Адмиралом Кузнецовым» - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Талантливые ребята!!
Авиация ВМФ России базируется на Хмеймиме, а не на "Кузнецове"

----------


## Avia M

> Талантливые ребята!!
> Авиация ВМФ России базируется на Хмеймиме, а не на "Кузнецове"


Палубу освободили?...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Возможно, не все Су-33? Качество не очень, особо не разобрать кто есть кто.

----------


## KURYER

> Возможно, не все Су-33? Качество не очень, особо не разобрать кто есть кто.


Один, очень похоже, стоит со сложенными крыльями (зачем ??, регламент). Это может быть пресловутый 2-ой МиГ-29КР, который 13 ноября прибыл на Хмеймим и сейчас не может улететь из-за запрета полётов.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Один, очень похоже, стоит со сложенными крыльями (зачем ??, регламент). Это может быть пресловутый 2-ой МиГ-29КР, который 13 ноября прибыл на Хмеймим и сейчас не может улететь из-за запрета полётов.


Крылом... МиГа я тут точно не надблюдаю. Если он и был, то это именно он прилюдно садился на палубу 14-го.

----------


## KURYER

Необходимо ли присутствие техников БЧ-6 (авиационная) "Кузнецова" на Хмеймиме? Если "Да", то как их везли на Хмеймим (вертолётами)?
Можно предположить, что аэрофинишёры сломались окончательно...;-((

----------


## Pilot

Проблем с переброской нет. Есть и вертолеты и корабли поменьше, которые могут заходить в Тартус. Вопрос - зачем???? И где два МиГа и еще два Су-33

----------


## L39aero

Ну пара может и в дз на авианосце остаться,все же ордер надо чем то прикрывать,и обозначать присутствие палубной авиации,а мигари видимо на Кузе ждут решений.А кстати,ведь амеры так и планировали в 80х действовать в случае большой войны,ссадить с палубы крыло на сухопутный аэродром,собственно тогда авианосец превращается в аэродром подскока или не нужную никому цель,меньше головняков

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Проблем с переброской нет. Есть и вертолеты и корабли поменьше, которые могут заходить в Тартус. Вопрос - зачем???? И где два МиГа и еще два Су-33





> Ну пара может и в дз на авианосце остаться,все же ордер надо чем то прикрывать,и обозначать присутствие палубной авиации,а мигари видимо на Кузе ждут решений


Ну как бы при всем довольно большом объеме фото и видео материалов, на Кузе засветилось всего 8 Сушек (есть у меня подозрение, что 77 и 85 в поход не пошли). 
Ладно, будем думать о хорошем. А если предположить, что с севера еще несколько бортов пригнали?

----------


## Pilot

столько летающих нет :( Что бы и на корабле 10 и на суше 8. Пара может быть в ангаре как доноры. Такое частенько бывает

----------


## KURYER

> Ну как бы при всем довольно большом объеме фото и видео материалов, на Кузе засветилось всего 8 Сушек (есть у меня подозрение, что 77 и 85 в поход не пошли). 
> Ладно, будем думать о хорошем. А если предположить, что с севера еще несколько бортов пригнали?


Кажется, что имеющихся 33-х достаточно за глаза. Было б, наверно, логичнее перегнать туда Ту-22М3, чем ещё пару 33. Ну командованию виднее....

----------


## KURYER

Может кто поможет? На что похож истребитель на видео. Дейр-Эз-Зоор.

----------


## Flanker B

напоминает F-15E

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 ноя — РИА Новости. Министр обороны Ирана Хосейн Дехган заявил, что ИРИ может предоставить российским самолетам возможность использования авиабазы "Ноже" в Хамадане, передает агентство Tasnim.

"Если того потребует ситуация и условия (в Сирии — ред.), при которых будет необходимо оказать поддержку, мы выполним эту работу", — заявил Дехган, комментируя возможность повторного использования самолетами РФ базы в Хамадане.

Российские ВКС впервые в середине августа использовали иранский аэродром "Хамадан" для нанесения авиаударов по объектам запрещенных в РФ террористических группировок ИГ и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (сменила название на "Джебхат Фатах аш-Шам"). Ранее ВКС РФ наносили удары силами, расположенными на аэродроме Хмеймим в Сирии.

Вскоре Минобороны РФ заявило, что самолеты ВКС России, наносившие воздушные удары по объектам террористов в Сирии с иранской авиабазы, вернулись на территорию РФ. Официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков заявлял, что дальнейшее использование ВКС РФ авиабазы Хамадан в Иране будет осуществляться на основе взаимных договоренностей по борьбе с терроризмом и в зависимости от складывающейся обстановки в Сирии."

https://ria.ru/world/20161126/1482228196.html

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;143514]

"Если того потребует ситуация и условия (в Сирии — ред.), при которых будет необходимо оказать поддержку, мы выполним эту работу", — заявил Дехган, комментируя возможность повторного использования самолетами РФ базы в Хамадане.


Иранцы в своём репертуаре...
Фактически, база в Хамадане не использовалась. О каком повторе они вторят?...

----------


## forcekons

Для внимательных :Biggrin:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Для внимательных


Блин, а я сначала подумал что мне приглючилось)))
Получается, не меньше 5 МиГов изначально было.

----------


## Avia M

> Палубу освободили?...


Истребители с российского авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" совершили посадку на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на западное издание IHS Jane's.

СМИ сообщили о приземлении авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" на базе Хмеймим - Политика, Армия - МК

----------


## Avia M

> Проблем с переброской нет. Есть и вертолеты и корабли поменьше, которые могут заходить в Тартус. Вопрос - зачем???? И где два МиГа и еще два Су-33


Наверное здесь...http://forums.airforce.ru/sovremennost/112-morskaya-aviaciya-117/

----------


## KURYER

> Истребители с российского авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" совершили посадку на авиабазе "Хмеймим" в Сирии, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на западное издание IHS Jane's.
> 
> СМИ сообщили о приземлении авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" на базе Хмеймим - Политика, Армия - МК


*Avia M* у Интерфакса:



> В свою очередь информированный источник в Москве сообщил "Интерфаксу" в субботу, что у авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" - Су-33 и МиГ-29 - есть опыт посадки на "Хмеймиме".
>        "Летчики получили опыт взлёта с палубы, посадки на "Хмеймиме" и возвращения на крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов". Особенно активно такие полёты осуществлялись в самом начале, во время изучения театра военных действий", - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Avia M

> *Avia M* у Интерфакса:


То "опыт" (отрабатывали посадку на запасной, в случае возникновения нештатной ситуации)...                                                                                          В обсуждаемой ситуации, похоже на необходимость...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот я одного не понимаю, где они на этом снимке МиГ увидели?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Снято под Мосулом, 26 ноября


https://dawaalhaq.com/post/57841

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/AFPphoto/status/802205237310275584







https://twitter.com/AhmadMousaQ/stat...03385822908417

----------


## Djoker

Тартус





https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00010845759499

----------


## Djoker

Тартус







https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...79606575714768

----------


## Djoker

Тартус, сентябрь 2016 г.









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...79606575714768

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;143517]


> "Если того потребует ситуация и условия (в Сирии — ред.), при которых будет необходимо оказать поддержку, мы выполним эту работу", — заявил Дехган, комментируя возможность повторного использования самолетами РФ базы в Хамадане.
> 
> 
> Иранцы в своём репертуаре...
> Фактически, база в Хамадане не использовалась. О каком повторе они вторят?...


Ну вот есть такая версия : 

"Война в Сирии: нужна ли ВКС России иранская авиабаза «Хамадан»?

Реальность и демарш

Министр обороны Ирана Хосейн Дехган заявил, что авиабаза «Хамадан» в будущем может быть повторно предоставлена для использования российскими Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС). По словам министра это произойдет в том случае, если война в Сирии потребует дополнительного вмешательства. Интересно, что данное заявление появилось всего через 3 месяца после достаточно жесткого демарша иранской стороны в лице все того же Дехгана. Тогда, 22 августа 2016 года, он заявил, что Россия без разрешения обнародовала информацию об использовании иранской авиабазы, при этом это «напоминало показуху» и было «непорядочным поведением».

Вместе с этим, вся ситуация преподносилась иранской стороной чуть ли не таким образом, что российские ВКС были «изгнаны» из Хамадана и вряд ли окажутся там в будущем. Почему же позиция так скоро поменялась?

Не упустить ничего при «дележе» Сирии

Последние 2−3 недели отмечаются серьезными успехами сирийских правительственных войск в «Битве за Алеппо». Все началось с того, что сирийским военным удалось взять под свой контроль 5 ключевых огневых рубежей в направлении восточных районов Алеппо. После этого, 21 ноября, войска верные Башару Асаду начали операцию по освобождению восточной части города от боевиков. Несмотря на ожесточенное сопротивление группировки «Джейш аль-Фатх», включающей в себя и «Джабхат ан-Нусру» (террористическая организация, запрещенная в РФ), уже к 26 ноября правительственной армией был взят под контроль ключевой квартал Масакин-Ханано. Теперь наступление пойдет в направлении квартала Хейдария.

Можно предположить, что данные успехи вызваны, в том числе, и аккумуляцией эффекта от длительных авиаударов российской и сирийской авиации по позициям боевиков в городе. Помешать же боевикам могла некоторая «путаница» в рядах их покровителей. Выборы в США и несколько подвешенная ситуация во внешней политике до инаугурации избранного президента (пройдет 20 января) вполне могла отразиться на поставках вооружения союзным «умеренным» боевикам.

На фоне такого активного изменения ситуации на полях Сирийской гражданской войны иранскому руководству наверняка хочется увеличить свой вклад, для того, чтобы при «подведении итогов"получить как можно больше влияния в регионе. На таком фоне «услуга» для ВКС России может оказаться вполне к месту. Тем более, что конфликт в Сирии наверняка будет идти с максимальной интенсивностью все до того же 20 января — после этой даты, наверняка, начнется очередной раунд переговоров. До них сторонам надо максимально усилить свои переговорные позиции.

Возможность использования иранской авиабазы «Хамадан» позволяет российским ВКС максимально реализовать ударный потенциал дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3. Обычно они делают вылеты с авиабазы «Моздок», находящейся в Северной Осетии. В таком случае приходилось делать серьезный «крюк», пролетая над Каспийским морем, для того, чтобы избежать вхождения в воздушное пространство Азербайджана и Грузии. При таком маршруте, длиной около 2000 километров, Ту-22М3 способен нести около 12 тонн вооружения. От «Хамадана» же до целей в Сирии лететь 700−1000 километров, что позволяет удвоить бомбовую нагрузку и уменьшить вдвое подлетное время. Таким образом, использование иранской авиабазы дает на порядок больше возможностей, чем применения той же палубной авиации с тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов» (его использование носит больше учетный характер, из-за небольшого авиакрыла).

При этом нужно ли России повторно использовать «Хамадан» после прошлого достаточно неприятного инцидента — большой вопрос. Особенно учитывая то, что авиабаза «Хмеймим» сейчас не используется с той интенсивностью, как в начале российской военной операции. Заметно усилить интенсивность ударов можно и переброской на «Хмеймим» некоторого количества тех же фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, или штурмовиков Су-25СМ.

regnum author Леонид Нерсисян"

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2210257.html


"Военно-транспортная авиация ВВС Ирана продолжает работу по снабжению с воздуха окруженного шиитского анклава Фуа - Кафер-Хая около Идлиба.
Данному самолету должно быть 40-50 лет, иранские "Геркулесы" были поставлены в во второй половине 1960х - первой половине 1970х гг. Этот самолет мог участвовать еще в операции шахской армии по оказанию помощи султану Омана в подавлении восстания в провинции Дофар в 1972-75 гг."





http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/541336.html

----------


## Boriss

Добрый день. Почитав ваши обсуждения про состав палубной авиации на авианесущем крейсере "Адмирале Кузнецове, хотел обратить ваше внимание на данное видео от 12 ноября, на 15 секунде виден СУ-33 с бортовым номером 77, но видео само отражено.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Почитав ваши обсуждения про состав палубной авиации на авианесущем крейсере "Адмирале Кузнецове, хотел обратить ваше внимание на данное видео от 12 ноября, на 15 секунде виден СУ-33 с бортовым номером 77, но видео само отражено.


Проблема этого видео в том, что это нарезка. Взлет 78-го точно взят не из этого похода, по-этому говорить с какой-либо уверенностью про дату съемки 77-го не приходится (про это я уже давно говорил)

----------


## muk33

> Необходимо ли присутствие техников БЧ-6 (авиационная) "Кузнецова" на Хмеймиме? Если "Да", то как их везли на Хмеймим (вертолётами)?
> Можно предположить, что аэрофинишёры сломались окончательно...;-((


Авиатехники не имеют отношения к БЧ-6: это личный состав обслуживающий тормозные машины,Луну и т.п., то есть АТСК *корабля*. Авиатехники относятся к авиагруппе и подчиняются своим начальникам (как и на аэродроме базирования). БЧ-6 служат на корабле и подчиняются непосредственно (через своего командира БЧ) командиру корабля.
Если действительно предположить, что снятые самолеты Су-33, а не Су-30СМ например, то можно также  предположить также, что: 1. Самолёты сели для дозаправки после боевого вылета на максимальный радиус
2. Самолёты сели на аэродроме по причине ухудшения ГМУ в районе корабля в процессе боевого вылета
3. Самолёты работают с АСП, отсутствующими на корабле, но имеющимися на суше
В любом случае "вброс" про "запутавшиеся" троса привёл к тому, что народ уже не может мыслить вне этой колеи. Техников авиагруппы можно привезти и на вертолете, который меньше зависит от погоды, это неоднократно практиковалось - нет проблем

----------


## Avia M

*muk33*, спасибо что не забываете форум... :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

Су-33 в районе газовых месторождений Шаер, Хомс


https://twitter.com/Terror_Monitor/s...34621683486722

----------


## Pilot

вроде как, котел в Алеппо располовинили :)

----------


## OKA

Район Алеппо, съёмки с воздуха :

----------


## KURYER

SyAAF Su-22m4 armed with 4x S-24 unguided rocket

----------


## OKA

"Источник «Известий» подтверждает присутствие египетских военных в Сирии. Это является логичным продолжением тех позитивных подвижек, которые в последнее время идут в отношениях между Каиром и Дамаском.

Египетские военные действительно присутствуют на сирийской территории и принимают участие в борьбе с террористическими организациями. Об этом «Известиям» рассказал источник в российских военно-дипломатических кругах.

— Безусловно, эта информация соответствует действительности. Все понимают, что участие в сирийском конфликте позволит влиять на дальнейшее развитие событий как в самой Сирии, так и в регионе. В этом нет ничего удивительного. Ведь никто в СМИ практически не говорит о присутствии на сирийской территории спецназа других стран, который плотно там работает. Речь идет о присутствии на сирийской территории военных тех стран, которые находятся в геополитическом и региональном противостоянии, так что это естественный ход событий, — рассказал источник.

В свою очередь, источник «Известий» в сирийских силовых структурах отметил лишь, что Дамаск готов приветствовать действия любой арабской страны, которая направит свои вооруженные силы в Сирию для борьбы с ИГИЛ (деятельность организации запрещена в России) и другими террористическими организациями.

— Мы фиксируем изменения в позиции ряда арабских стран по поводу происходящего в Сирии, в том числе и Египта, который стал понимать, что ИГИЛ и боевики других структур, с которыми борются правительственные войска, представляют опасность и для него самого. В этой связи правительство страны приветствовало бы участие любой арабской армии в борьбе с терроризмом на сирийской территории, — сказал собеседник.

Ливанская газета «Ас-Сафир» сообщила 24 ноября, что в середине месяца на сирийский аэродром в районе Хамы (около 220 км к северу от Дамаска, один из наиболее напряженных регионов) прибыла группа египетских военных летчиков. Кроме того, издание сообщает, что в Дамаске на днях с министром иностранных дел Сирии Валидом аль-Муаллемом провел переговоры высокопоставленный египетский дипломат. По информации «Ас-Сафир», это мог быть либо сам глава МИД Самех Шукри, либо один из его ближайших помощников.

Информацию о присутствии в Сирии египетских военных ранее также публиковали иранские СМИ. Также об этом сообщали источники в вооруженной сирийской оппозиции. 

При этом президент Египта Абдель Фаттах ас-Сиси в интервью португальскому телеканалу RTP 23 ноября назвал власти в Дамаске наиболее последовательными в борьбе с терроризмом и в деле восстановления стабильности в стране. Кроме того, он подчеркнул, что его приоритетом является «поддержка национальной армии» Сирии.

Отношения Египта и Сирии в последние месяцы начали активно меняться в лучшую сторону. Как ранее сообщали «Известия», Каир 17 октября с визитом посетил директор Главного национального управления безопасности Сирии Али Мамлюк. Это был первый объявленный визит представителя Дамаска такого уровня в египетскую столицу за последние пять лет. Там он провел встречу с заместителем главы Службы общественной безопасности Халедом Фаузи, а также рядом других высокопоставленных представителей египетских спецслужб.

Кроме того, Каир оказывает поддержку Дамаску и на международном уровне. Так, Египет в ходе голосования 8 октября поддержал российский проект резолюции Совета Безопасности ООН по Сирии. Документ по урегулированию ситуации в Алеппо был заблокирован США, Великобританией и Францией, обладающими правом вето. Позиция Египта в Совбезе привела к обострению его отношений с Саудовской Аравией, которая считается одним из главных спонсоров сирийского кризиса и спецслужбы которой, как неоднократно заявляли представители Дамаска, инструктируют боевиков и принимают участие в боевых действиях на их стороне.

По мнению сирийского политолога Наовафа Ибрахима, присутствие египетских военных в Сирии вполне укладывается в логику развития ситуации.

— Пока нет официальных подтверждений информации об участии египетских военных в операциях против боевиков. Вместе с тем Каир в последнее время сильно изменил отношение к ситуации в Сирии. Египет сам сталкивается с терроризмом на Синайском полуострове. И у руководства страны зреет понимание, что продолжение конфликта в Сирии может привести к дальнейшей эскалации ситуации на его собственной территории. А потому отправка египетских военных на помощь официальному Дамаску стала бы логичным выводом из происходящего, — подытоживает Наоваф Ибрахим."

Военные Египта действуют в Сирии - Известия

----------


## lindr

События в Алеппо снесли Эрдогану крышу... 

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...reign-erdogan/

Несколько глупо было говорить об этом открыто, тем более до взятия Аль-Баба.

----------


## OKA

> События в Алеппо снесли Эрдогану крышу... 
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...reign-erdogan/
> 
> Несколько глупо было говорить об этом открыто, тем более до взятия Аль-Баба.



Евросоюз в том же контексте вещает, так что скорее всего на деньги рассчитывает))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## APKAH

На евроньюс сегодня показали карту, оказывается не сирийская армия освободила большую часть Алеппо, а "режим" оккупировал северо-восточную часть Алеппо  :Redface: ...как ещё мозгов хватило на карте сирийскую армию оставить сирийской армией...

----------


## Avia M

> На евроньюс сегодня показали карту, оказывается не сирийская армия освободила большую часть Алеппо, а "режим" оккупировал северо-восточную часть Алеппо ...как ещё мозгов хватило на карте сирийскую армию оставить сирийской армией...


На западах сейчас в тренде массовый психоз, сочетаемый с дефицитом мозгов... Такова их генеральная линия. (Не аксиома).

----------


## OKA

"..ЗУ-23-2 с боезапасом, приготовленные на аэродроме Хмеймим для десантирования в окруженном Дей-Эззоре.."

 

"Продуваемые всеми ветрами войска..." - Человек меняет кожу

----------


## APKAH

> На западах сейчас в тренде массовый психоз, сочетаемый с дефицитом мозгов... Такова их генеральная линия. (Не аксиома).


Такая противоречащая здравому смыслу политика западных лидеров, лишь порождает патриотов России среди думающего коренного населения западных стран.

Между тем началась масштабная операция на юге оккупированной части Алеппо. За пол дня без серьёзных усилий взяли крупный район Шейх Саид со всеми близлежащими окресностями...Сирийская армия сжимает котёл. Судя по тенденциям, в ближайшие дни судьба Алеппо будет решена и город наконец-таки будет очищен от боевиков! А это коренной перелом в Сирийской битве...

----------


## ZHeN

> А это коренной перелом в Сирийской битве...


Там ещё Идлиб - поле не паханное, тот ещё улий

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган в разговоре с Владимиром Путиным объяснил свое заявление о цели военной операции Турции в Сирии свергнуть Башара Асада. Об этом журналистам российских информагентств рассказал помощник президента России Юрий Ушаков.
> "Могу только сказать, что вчера состоялся телефонный разговор нашего президента и Эрдогана, и эта тема затрагивалась. Да, он дал соответствующее объяснение", - ответил Ушаков на соответствующий вопрос.
> Он не стал комментировать, устроило ли это объяснение Россию.


https://rg.ru/2016/12/01/erdogan-obi...nii-asada.html

----------


## OKA

"..Провинция Алеппо

ВВС Турции нанесли авиаудар по позициям Сирийских демократических сил (SDF) на севере провинции Алеппо. В результате воздушной атаки погибли волонтеры из Америки и Германии Михаэль Израиль и Антон Лещек..."

Весь обзор : 

https://riafan.ru/580290-siriya-novo...v-deir-ez-zore


"Дамаск, 1 декабря. Боевики оппозиционных группировок достигли договоренности с Сирийской правительственной армией, согласившись сложить оружие и покинуть район Западной Гуты. Несколько тысяч террористов уехали в провинцию Идлиб со своими семьями.

При этом уже в ближайшие дни состоится второй этап эвакуации оппозиционных группировок из Западной Гуты в рамках соглашения с армией Сирии. По данным сирийских военных, Западную Гуту уже покинули более 2,5 тысячи экстремистов. После отъезда боевиков в распоряжении Вооруженных сил Сирии оказалось большое количество автоматического оружия, артиллерийские установки и танки.

Стоит отметить, что армия Сирии продолжает развивать успешные наступательные действия в восточных районах Алеппо. За минувшие сутки сирийским силовикам удалось существенно потеснить боевиков на юго-востоке Алеппо и освободить ряд городских кварталов."

https://riafan.ru/580241-siriya-tysy...amaska-v-idlib


Поближе к туркам, или к транзиту в евро? Вот Меркель обрадуется)) Интересно они там живут))

https://ria.ru/world/20161201/1482644151.html

----------


## Avia M

Самокритично...

Власти Дании намерены вывести семь своих истребителей F-16 из военной операции в Сирии и Ираке против террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ), сообщает в пятницу Интерфакс со ссылкой на датский телеканал ТВ2.
Это решение было принято после того, как военное расследование, инициированное властями США, установило, что датские истребители были причастны к серии "ошибок, вызванных человеческим фактором".
В частности, речь идет о бомбардировках 17 сентября, в результате которых погибли бойцы, связанные с правительственными сирийскими войсками, а не террористы ИГ, по которым планировалось нанести удары.

----------


## Avia M

ХМЕЙМИМ /Сирия/, 2 декабря. /ТАСС/. Сирийские войска освободили от боевиков город Хан аш-Ших и его окрестности в районе Дамаска, сообщили в пятницу в российском Центре по примирению враждующих сторон.


"В качестве подтверждения своих намерений они сдали правительственным войскам два танка, две БМП, четыре зенитные установки, три ПТУР Dragon (производства США), а также более 400 единиц стрелкового вооружения. В результате с 28 ноября по 1 декабря на предоставленных сирийскими властями автобусах было вывезено из Хан эш-Шиха 3010 человек (1846 боевиков и 1164 членов их семей),

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Боевики в городе Хан аш-Ших в районе Дамаска сдались сирийской армии

P.S. Одна винтовка на пять голов...

----------


## OKA

> Самокритично...
> 
> Власти Дании намерены вывести семь своих истребителей F-16 из военной операции в Сирии и Ираке против террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ), сообщает в пятницу Интерфакс со ссылкой на датский телеканал ТВ2.
> Это решение было принято после того, как военное расследование, инициированное властями США, установило, что датские истребители были причастны к серии "ошибок, вызванных человеческим фактором".
> В частности, речь идет о бомбардировках 17 сентября, в результате которых погибли бойцы, связанные с правительственными сирийскими войсками, а не террористы ИГ, по которым планировалось нанести удары.


Несчастные датские лётчики)) Никакого любимого запаха напалма по утрам... 
Придётся ходить в Копенгагенский зоопарк- стрелять жирафам дюбелями в бошки, пилить, скармливать львам, убивать львов, показывать публике как они там изнутре устроены. Для детей на всё готовы))
Без работы не останутся))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Показатели действий авиации антитеррористической коалиции в Ираке и Сирии в 2014-2016 годах

    Как сообщает французский бюллетень «TTU» в материале http://www.ttu.fr/syrak-frappes-aeriennes-big-data/
хотя воздушная операция в Сирии и Ираке занимает ключевое место в антитеррористической стратегии Вашингтона, анализ статистических данных по этой операции часто противоречит информационной кампании, которая была развернута с начала боевых действий в августе 2014 года.

    Согласно цифрам, предоставленным Пентагоном, за 844 дня боевых действий было совершенно 16574 боевых вылетов самолетами коалиции против «Исламского государства», из которых 10584 в Ираке и 5990 в Сирии. При этом было использовано 60079 средств поражения. Хотя 32,1% боевых вылетов в Ираке было совершено союзниками США, на них пришлось только 2% вылетов по целям в Сирии, несмотря на обширное медийное освещение боев за Алеппо. На сирийском театре боевых действий удары союзников были сконцентрированы на трех городах, расположенных на севере страны, поддержке операции курдов, а также на двух магистралях, ведущих в Мосул. Нанесение на карту мест бомбардировок должно наглядно показать, что союзники «оставили» оставшуюся часть Сирии российской и сирийской авиации, за исключением центров нефтедобычи, таких как Дейр-эз-Зор.

    Союзники (за вычетом США) сосредоточили свои усилия на Ираке, на который пришлось 32,1% от общего числа ударов. Франция осуществила 958 бомбардировок, и это второе место после Великобритании. После того, как союзники выбрали своей целью Мосул, они сосредоточились на иракском Курдистане, и в настоящий момент порядка трети вылетов приходится на район Мосула. Наконец, участие союзников в разведывательных полетаж демонстрирует резкое падение количества таких полетов – их число не превышает 40% от аналогичного показателя в Афганистане."

Показатели действий авиации антитеррористической коалиции в Ираке и Сирии в 2014-2016 годах - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Дамаск. 3 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Боевики сбили самолет L-39 ВВС Сирии в районе Алеппо, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в субботу сирийский военный источник.

"L-39 сбит с земли. Экипаж погиб", - сказал он..."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/539748?utm_source=topmain

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*ФАБ-500ШЛ*, Сирия, 2016 г.:

С сайта «Отвага».

----------


## Djoker

Су-24МР?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00001477501971

----------


## Djoker

13:20




Стрельбы Ка-52К НАРами, МиГ-29К с РВВ-СД и КАБ-500Кр.

----------


## L39aero

Это обычная мкА, в глаза бросается отсутствие контейнера под правой плоскостью, и наличие там балки на поворотном пилоне и отсутствие антенны на воздухозаборнике сверху фюзеляжа!не на первый взгляд,снизу под брюхом тоже балки,чего на мре впринципе быть не может,на носу нет характерного раскроя под антенны бокового обзора

----------


## Fencer

> Это обычная мкА, в глаза бросается отсутствие контейнера под правой плоскостью, и наличие там балки на поворотном пилоне и отсутствие антенны на воздухозаборнике сверху фюзеляжа!не на первый взгляд,снизу под брюхом тоже балки,чего на мре впринципе быть не может,на носу нет характерного раскроя под антенны бокового обзора


А также этого нет...

----------


## KURYER

Из интервью Д.Булгакова начальника тыла ВС:



> Для оперативной доставки необходимых материальных средств российским военнослужащим военными была выстроена уникальная логистическая система, объединившая работу всех видов транспорта Вооруженных сил и коммерческих организаций. Не зря специалисты НАТО российскую систему доставки материальных средств в Сирию назвали сирийским экспрессом — процесс проходит очень быстро! Так, на сегодняшний день доставлено уже более 710 тыс. т  ракет, боеприпасов, горюче-смазочных материалов, продовольствия и других материальных средств.
> В нынешнем году на авиабазе Хмеймим введены в строй три столовые, централизованный заправщик топливом (с возможностью заправки 20 самолетов одновременно). Построены и эксплуатируются две стационарные бани, склад вещевого имущества, продовольственный склад и склад-холодильник, перрон для самолетов военно-транспортной авиации и вертолетная площадка. Для размещения зенитно-ракетного дивизиона С-300 в 720-м пункте материально-технического обеспечения в Тартусе был построен полноценный военный городок со всей необходимой инфраструктурой.
> Большая работа проведена в рамках оказания гуманитарной помощи гражданскому населению Сирии, которая стала неотъемлемой частью деятельности российской группировки войск. В настоящее время населению выдано порядка 700 т гуманитарного груза в более 200 населенных пунктах.

----------


## LansE293

> Военный корреспондент агентства Al-Masdar News Юша Юсуф со ссылкой на информированный источник в Вооружённых Силах РФ сообщил о том, что базирующиеся на тяжёлом авианесущем крейсере "Адмирал Кузнецов" палубные истребители Су-33 могут принять участие в готовящейся масштабной операции по зачистке района Восточная Гута в провинции Дамаск.
> Согласно информации, полученной нашим военкором, самолёты Су-33 планируется задействовать в уничтожении хорошо укреплённых командных пунктов боевиков исламистской группировки "Джейш аль-Ислам" ("Армия ислама"). По данным того же источника, по основным объектам инфраструктуры джихадистов планируются также удары крылатыми ракетами "Калибр" корабельного базирования (с фрегата "Адмирал Григорович") и Х-101 класса "воздух - поверхность" (со стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160).
> Решение о начале операции по зачистке Восточной Гуты от боевиков принято после того, как несколько высокопоставленных командиров "Джейш аль-Ислам" отвергли предложение сирийского правительства сдаться и воспользоваться амнистией, либо вывозом в провинцию Идлиб, как это ранее неоднократно делали боевики "Джабхат Фатх аш-Шам" (бывшая "Джабхат ан-Нусра") и "Ахрар аш-Шам" в городах Дарайя, Кудсия, Аль-Хама, Муаддамия, Хан-аш-Ших и Ат-Таль.
> Министерство обороны РФ пока не делало никаких официальных заявлений, которые могли бы подтвердить или опровергнуть эту информацию.
> Источник - Юша Юсуф.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...nsive-russian/
Для себя отметил, что из базирующихся на Кузнецове самолетов удары будут наносить только СУ-33, про МИГи молчок:(

----------


## BSA

для тех кто стыдливо потер мою инфу про потерянный су-33, смотрите офиц подтверждение МО РФ.

----------


## Avia M

> для тех кто стыдливо потер мою инфу про потерянный су-33, смотрите офиц подтверждение МО РФ.


Вперед, с "низкого старта"...

----------


## BSA

Замолчать не вышло, хотя упорно пытались, по сути вопроса - ТАК обосраться надо еще суметь! Причем обгадилась вся вертикаль командная.

----------


## Avia M

Пора срывать маски...

Конашенков сообщил, что боевики, обстрелявшие госпиталь, имели его координаты.
"Вне всяких сомнений, обстрел вели боевики "оппозиции". Мы понимаем, от кого точные данные и координаты именно приемного отделения российского госпиталя в момент начала его работы получили боевики", - сказал Конашенков.
По словам генерала, ответственность за убийство и ранения российских военных медиков в Алеппо лежит не только на непосредственных исполнителях - боевиках "оппозиции". "Кровь наших военнослужащих лежит и на руках заказчиков этого убийства. Тех, кто создал, выпестовал и вооружил этих зверей в человеческом обличье, назвав их для оправдания перед своей совестью и избирателями "оппозицией", - сказал Конашенков.
"Да-да, на вас, господа, покровителях террористов из США, Великобритании, Франции и прочих сочувствующих им стран и образований", - уточнил генерал.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Российская военная-медик погибла при обстреле госпиталя в Алеппо

----------


## stream

> А также этого нет...


"... и отсутствие антенны на воздухозаборнике сверху фюзеляжа"

Вы об одном и том же говорите, радиопрозрачный обтекатель антенны на ВВР (ВВР горбатый смотрится).

----------


## L39aero

Да именно о нем я и говорил!☺

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Пора срывать маски...
> 
> Конашенков сообщил, что боевики, обстрелявшие госпиталь, имели его координаты.
> "Вне всяких сомнений, обстрел вели боевики "оппозиции". Мы понимаем, от кого точные данные и координаты именно приемного отделения российского госпиталя в момент начала его работы получили боевики", - сказал Конашенков.
> ...
> "Да-да, на вас, господа, покровителях террористов из США, Великобритании, Франции и прочих сочувствующих им стран и образований", - уточнил генерал.


Нисколько не идеализирую наших западных "партнеров", но обвинение в прямом пособничестве в убийстве российских военнослужащих хорошо бы как-то подкрепить.
Кто-то из местных слить инфу бармалеям о местонахождении госпиталя не мог что ли?

----------


## Panda-9

> Нисколько не идеализирую наших западных "партнеров", но обвинение в прямом пособничестве в убийстве российских военнослужащих хорошо бы как-то подкрепить.
> Кто-то из местных слить инфу бармалеям о местонахождении госпиталя не мог что ли?


Конашенков и не говорил, что США, ВБ и ФР давали координаты. Главное у него:



> "Кровь наших военнослужащих лежит и на руках заказчиков этого убийства. Тех, кто создал, выпестовал и вооружил этих зверей в человеческом обличье, назвав их для оправдания перед своей совестью и избирателями "оппозицией", - сказал Конашенков.


Есть мнение, что теперь западных инструкторов из Алеппо живыми не выпустят.

----------


## Djoker

Дейр-эз-Зор





https://dawaalhaq.com/post/58293

Алеппо



https://dawaalhaq.com/post/58352

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Алеппо

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> Нисколько не идеализирую наших западных "партнеров", но обвинение в прямом пособничестве в убийстве российских военнослужащих хорошо бы как-то подкрепить.
> Кто-то из местных слить инфу бармалеям о местонахождении госпиталя не мог что ли?


Там и местных душманских "консервов" достаточно для наблюдения. Акция явно показная. Для ВС РФ и для врачей. Запугивание бандитское.  
"Восток-дело тонкое". "Двойные" и " тройные" агенты, при руководстве как самой САР , так и армейском, наверняка имеются. 




> ..Есть мнение, что теперь западных инструкторов из Алеппо живыми не выпустят.


Большой вопрос...


Небольшое обсуждение событий и перспектив в Алеппо :

Ну, что. - IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST


"Бейрут, 7 декабря. После разгрома в сирийском Алеппо боевики покидают город по специально выделенному коридору.

Этой ночью в старинных кварталах Алеппо произошли ожесточенные бои между боевиками и правительственными войсками Сирии, в котором террористы потерпели поражение.

Командование армии президента САР Башара Асада согласилось на выход боевиков из исторической части города. Выжившие члены бандформирований перемещаются по 700-метровому коридору между цитаделью и районом Сафсафа.

Благодаря этому решению сирийский властей удалось избежать разрушений исторической части Алеппо и потерь среди оставшихся мирных жителей. Около 100 боевиков прекратили сопротивление и сдались войскам Сирии.

Читайте также: Сирия новости 7 декабря 2016 7.00: российские саперы приступили к разминированию Алеппо, правительство Сирии выполняет обещание по амнистии

Катерина Тимошенская "

https://riafan.ru/582109-aleppo-razg...o-speckoridoru


Предсказуемо :

"БЕРЛИН, 7 дек — РИА Новости, Татьяна Фирсова. Лидеры Германии, Франции, Великобритании, Италии, Канады и США в совместном заявлении призвали Россию и Иран повлиять на власти Сирии в ситуации с Алеппо.

"Основной целью остается немедленное перемирие, которое даст ООН возможность доставить людям в восточном Алеппо гуманитарную помощь и оказать помощь тем, кто бежал. Сирийская оппозиция приняла план ООН из 4 пунктов. Теперь этот план должен одобрить режим. Мы призываем сирийский режим сделать это незамедлительно, с тем, чтобы положить конец ужасной ситуации в Алеппо, мы призываем Россию и Иран оказать свое влияние с тем, чтобы это состоялось", — говорится в заявлении, поступившем в РИА Новости в среду. Текст заявления распространила пресс-служба правительства ФРГ.

Как отмечал недавно в комментарии по теме глава комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Константин Косачев, на Западе в преддверии падения оплота террористов в восточном Алеппо "готовится почва для разъяснений собственным избирателям, почему у них раз за разом не получается побеждать в этой войне добра со злом, а у нас — получается". По его словам, все это лицемерно и цинично, ведь напускной "гуманизм" в таких сложных ситуациях, как сирийская, приводит лишь к новым победам террористов и к новым жертвам среди тех, кого "гуманисты" якобы защищают"

https://ria.ru/syria/20161207/1483050249.html


Тут ещё своя "старая война" :

"Израиль нанес ракетный удар по расположенному в пригороде Дамаска военному аэродрому Меззе. Об этом сообщает SANA со ссылкой на военные источники.

Удар был нанесен ракетами класса «земля-земля» около 3:00 местного времени (4:00 мск) 7 декабря. В результате атаки вспыхнул пожар, который был оперативно потушен. Пострадавших нет.

Израильское издание Haaretz в свою очередь опубликовало видео взрывов на территории аэропорта."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/07/israelsyriaattack/

----------


## OKA

Активно бомбят :

"Сирия, 7 декабря. Подразделения сирийской армии освободили историческую часть Алеппо, боевики бегут на юг. ВВС САР провели бомбардировку позиций террористов ИГ* в провинциях Хомс и Дейр эз-Зор. В результате теракта в Хасаке погибли пять человек, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

По информации одного из сирийских новостных центров, ВВС САР нанесли несколько авиаударов по укрепленным районам боевиков оппозиционных группировок в окрестностях населенного пункта Хош Насри, расположенного в Восточной Гуте на северо-востоке от Дамаска. В ходе бомбардировки были ликвидированы несколько групп боевиков. Другие подробности проведения операции в данный момент уточняются.

Провинция Алеппо

Военнослужащие Сирийской арабской армии (САА) обеспечили эвакуацию более чем 200 граждан из районов Баб-эль-Хадид и Агьюр в исторической части города Алеппо. Затем правительственные силы провели массированную атаку позиций боевиков в этом регионе. Сирийской армии удалось сломить сопротивление оппозиционных сил. В данный момент боевики бегут в южные кварталы, где все еще остаются форпосты террористов. Подразделения САА продолжают операцию по зачистке исторической части города, продвигаясь к средневековой цитадели.

Провинция Хомс

На востоке от города Хомс вспыхнули ожесточенные столкновения между военнослужащими сирийской армии и террористами ИГ. В регионе ведутся взаимные обстрелы из минометов и ракетных установок. Сообщается, что боевики несут численные потери, также уничтожено несколько единиц техники ИГ. Тем не менее перестрелки пока продолжаются.

По информации Сирийского центра мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека, ВВС САР нанесли серию авиаударов по укрепленным районам отрядов террористов в окрестностях населенного пункта Кафр Ляха в северной части провинции Хомс. В ходе воздушной операции уничтожено несколько единиц военной техники боевиков. Информация о численных потерях среди террористов в данный момент устанавливается.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

ВВС Сирии сбросили несколько бомб к северу от населенного пункта Аль-Джафра, расположенного на юго-востоке от города Дейр эз-Зор. При подготовке операции использовались полученные сирийской армией разведданные. В результате был уничтожен важный пункт управления террористов ИГ в регионе. Кроме того, ликвидированы все находившиеся там в момент удара боевики.

Провинция Даръа

Как утверждает оппозиционный источник, самолеты ВВС Сирии провели бомбардировку позиций боевиков повстанческих формирований недалеко от города Даэль в северной части провинции Даръа. О подробностях проведения воздушной операции не сообщается.  Информация в настоящий момент проверяется.

Провинция Идлиб

По информации Местных координационных комитетов Сирии, ВВС САР провели бомбардировку опорных пунктов отрядов террористов в районе населенного пункта Карсаа, расположенного в южной части провинции Идлиб. Сообщается, что боевикам был нанесен значительный численный урон. Кроме того, ликвидировано несколько единиц бронетехники и транспортных средств террористов.

Провинция Ракка

Авиация международной коалиции продолжает вести операцию против террористов ИГ в городе Ракка. Самолеты сбрасывают бомбы к северо-востоку от города. В ходе бомбардировки разрушена значительная часть укреплений боевиков, также ликвидировано несколько групп террористов.

Провинция Хасака

На участке шоссе в районе Аль-Кахтания города Хасака произошел мощный взрыв. Взрывное устройство было установлено в салоне автобуса, в котором находились рабочие-нефтяники. В результате теракта погибли пять человек, еще три получили ранения. На данный момент ни одна из террористических группировок не взяла на себя ответственность за взрыв.  

Ирак

Во время отступления из населенного пункта города Каяра в пригороде Мосула боевики «Исламского государства» подожгли десятки нефтяных скважин, что позволило им скрыться от беспилотников коалиции. Десятки местных жителей обращаются в больницы с жалобами на проблемы с дыханием. В данный момент бригады пожарных устраняют возгорания.

Военнослужащие армии Ирака в рамках масштабной освободительной операции в окрестностях Мосула вернули под свой контроль населенный пункт Таль Абта, находящийся на востоке от города, после нескольких ожесточенных столкновений с боевиками ИГ. В настоящий момент продолжаются бои вблизи соседних поселений.

Четверо мирных жителей получили ранения в результате взрыва бомбы на участке шоссе недалеко от населенного пункта Кисра Аташ, расположенного на востоке от Багдада. Взрывное устройство было установлено у обочины дороги. В данный момент на месте происшествия ведутся следственные мероприятия. Предполагается, что теракт был организован боевиками ИГ.

Федеральное агентство новостей  Алексей Громов "



https://riafan.ru/582185-siriya-novo...-po-ig-v-homse

----------


## В.Марков

С Отваги...

Во второй половине дня не менее пяти смертников ИГ на заминированных автомобилях атаковали позиции иракского спецназа. По данным проправительственных источников, один из них не достиг цели, остальные взорвались очень близко. По данным ИГ, все бомбы на колесах достигли позиций иракской армии.
Сразу после первого же взрыва за госпиталь завязался тяжелый бой. Иракские военные вызвали поддержку авиации американской коалиции, но самолеты по ошибке отбомбились по зданиям медучреждения, которое еще занимали военнослужащие. Всего было нанесено 2 серии ударов.
Результатом атак смертников и "дружественного огня" со стороны авиации стали тяжелые потери, которые в местных аккаунтах соц. сетей называют "катастрофическими". Погибли, по разным данным, от 90 до 200 иракских военных. Более 100 получили ранения. Несколько оставшихся в живых после американских авиаударов по госпиталю военнослужащих взяты в плен террористами. Взрывами уничтожено до 10 единиц различной бронетехники (в основном БМП и "Хамви"). Фактически за несколько часов штурмовая группировка иракской армии, прорвавшаяся к госпиталю Машфа Ас-Салам прекратила существование. Ее остатки отступили в р-н Интисар.

Ну и вроде видео оттуда...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h60PNTm_78Q

----------


## ZHeN

ну об успехах на отваге-то вряд ли напишут

----------


## LansE293

Цитадель Алеппо деблокирована...



> Военный источник сообщил агентству Al-Masdar News об освобождении подразделениями Сирийской Арабской Армии ряда кварталов в Старом Алеппо.
> Источник также подтвердил, что правительственные войска, развив наступление, освободили районы Джубб-аль-Кабба, Ас-Сафсафа, Аль-Маади, Шейх-Лютфи и Марджа, расположенные к югу от древней Цитадели.
> Символично, что армейские подразделения, наступающие с востока, сомкнулись с гарнизоном Цитадели Алеппо, войдя в средневековый замок через главные его ворота. Несколько месяцев назад многие посчитали бы эту сцену абсолютно невозможной.



https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ctory-russian/

----------


## OKA

"Согласно статье агентства Reuters, которая подтверждает те предположения и слухи, что ходили до этого. Согласно курдским и иракским источникам Reuters, план операции в Мосуле действительно первоначально предусматривал, что для боевиков должен был оставаться безопасный выход с запада, в сторону Сирии, чтобы бои за Мосул проходили быстрее и проще. Но Иран хотел, чтобы основные силы ИГ были уничтожены в Мосуле, а не отступили в Сирию. Поэтому Тегеран использовал свои рычаги влияния в Багдаде, чтобы закрыть этот коридор. Через 11 дней после начала наступления на Мосул, правительство Ирака поддалось давлению со стороны Ирана и отправило Силы народного ополчения в наступление к западу от Мосула. Как говорит один из источников, премьер-министр Абади был удивлен как быстро отряды ополчения смогли перекрыть дорогу в Сирию.  Ну а курдский чиновник, который участвовал в планировании операции там фактически жалуется, что из-за этого битва стала труднее и "Мосул может превратиться в Алеппо".
How Iran closed the Mosul 'horseshoe' and changed Iraq war | Reuters

Тем временем в самом Мосуле продолжаются тяжелые бои, у меня сложилось впечатление, что премьер-министр Абади, под давлением из США, решил брать Мосул только с помощью элитных частей, то есть бригад спецназа Службы по борьбе с терроризмом и 9-й бронетанковой дивизии. По крайней мере на всех кадрах боев и сообщениях о боях в самом Мосуле упоминаются только эти части, а большая часть собранных для наступления сил армии, федеральной полиции и ополчения в штурме самого города не принимает участия. Как результат, милионный город в реальности штурмует не очень большая группировка у которой нет сильного численного превосходства над террористами и она несет в уличных боях большие потери.
Так вчера, отряд спецназа при поддержке бронетехники 9-й дивизии попытался вклиниться вглубь позиций боевиков на юго-востоке Мосула и захватил позиции в районе больницы "Ас-Салам". Однако в ходе последующего боя он был практически уничтожен в ходе контратак боевиков с использованием смертников на машинах, а также по слухам еще и ошибочного удара коалиционной авиации. Я боюсь, что если руководство Ирака будет таким образом продолжать штурм, то в конечном итоге город конечно возьмут, но это будет стоить потери большей части наиболее подготовленных и лучше всего вооруженных сил армии и спецназа."

Фото :

Иран не позволил оставить коридор для выхода боевиков из Мосула.. - Юрий Лямин


"Как сообщает французский ресурс «opex360.com» в статье "Les Rafale français ont tiré 8 missiles SCALP contre les positions de l’EI à Raqqa", операция "Chammal", которую французские вооруженные силы ведут против «Исламского Государства», была отмечена масштабным использованием авиационных крылатых ракет MBDA SCALP (Système de croisière conventionnel autonome à longue portée). Начиная с 15 декабря 2015 года ВВС и ВМС Франции совершили 10 боевых вылетов на применение ракет данного типа. Последний из них на сегодняшний день имел место 29 ноября 2016 года, когда истребители Dassault Rafale с авианосца Charles de Gaulle и авиабазы в Иордании выпустили эти ракеты по «важным военным объектам «ИГ» к юго-западу от Ракки».



Обломки французской оперативно-тактической крылатой ракеты воздушного базирования MBDA SCALP-EG, февраль 2016 года (с) twitter.com/CTstudies

Восемь ракет SCALP-EG, выпущенные 29 ноября истребителями Rafale ВВС и двумя Rafale M морской авиации уничтожили завод по производству оружия и склад боеприпасов, включая и химические. Эта операция была спланирована Командованием межвидовой тактической группы, находящейся в Кувейте и проведена Центром воздушных операций коалиции, расположенном в Катаре.

Это не первый случай, когда летчики ВВС и ВМС Францмм проводят «удар на глубину». Подобный рейд имел место в ночь с 15 на 16 октября 2016 года. Тогда тоже было выпущено восемь ракет SCALP-EG, они были нацелены на склады «ИГ», расположенные в 30 км от Мосула.

Из 450 ракет SCALP, закупленных ВВС Франции (и еще 50 получила авиация ВМС), текущей Программой вооружения модернизация предусматривалась только для 100 экземпляров. И их так активно достают со складов, так как срок годности еще не вышел.

Однако Генеральный штаб вооруженных сил Франции дал иное объяснение такому активному использованию ракет. «Атаки ракетами SCALP являются предметом детального и тщательного планирования с целью оптимизации эффективности этого оружия в конкретных условиях, для применения по объектам особой важности, имеющих большую ценность для террористов. К эффекту внезапности, которым обладает данное оружие, также добавляется и возможность контролировать эти удары, имеющие ограниченные побочные разрушения. Все это оптимизирует их эффективность против «ИГ». За счет точного выбора целей для ударов, после разведки, данный вид поражения позволяет уничтожить все объекты, которыми пользует террористическая группа практически одновременно».

В ходе первой недели декабря французская авиация совершила 97 вылетов над Ираком и Сирией, из которых пять на разведку, семь – для управления и контроля при помощи самолетов ДРЛО и управления E-2C Hawkeye с авианосца Charles de Gaulle, и 85 – на "вооруженную разведку". В общей сложности было уничтожено 24 объекта «ИГ»."

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2308762.html

----------


## APKAH

> Цитадель Алеппо деблокирована...


Осталось совсем чуть-чуть  :Smile:

----------


## Panda-9

> Осталось совсем чуть-чуть


Алеппо - да. Но в целом - еще очень далеко до финала в Сирии в целом. И еще не известно, каким он будет.

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 8 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийская армия и ополченцы отразили сегодня нападение террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) на нефтяные объекты в районе Пальмиры (240 км от Дамаска). Как сообщил агентству САНА представитель командования ВС Сирии, банды ИГ рвались к нефтяным колодцам на месторождениях Шаер, Джезаль, Замле и Эль-Махр, но получили отпор.

Отмечается, что попытки боевиков подорвать четыре заминированных пикапа у армейских блокпостов не были успешными. Террористы-смертники были вовремя замечены и уничтожены.

Неудачей также завершилась атака банд ИГ на военный аэродром Эт-Тааля в районе Шейх-Хасан к западу от провинциального центра Эс-Сувейда (92 км от Дамаска). Банды ИГ понесли потери и отступили..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: сирийские войска отбили атаки ИГ на нефтяные объекты у Пальмиры

----------


## OKA

"Дубай. 9 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Боевая авиация нанесла в пятницу серию ударов по позициям террористов из группировки ИГ (запрещена в РФ) в районе сирийского города Пальмира, сообщает агентство ЭФЭ со ссылкой на активистов.
       Кроме того, удары были нанесены по ряду других районов провинции Хомс, в которых находятся террористы.
       Активисты не располагают информацией о том, самолеты какой именно страны участвовали в этой операции.
       В четверг сообщалось, что джихадисты из ИГ развернули наступление в попытке вновь захватить Пальмиру.
       По данным местных активистов, на которых ссылалось агентство АП, боевикам удалось приблизиться к городу на восемь километров.
       Боевики ИГ атаковали сирийские правительственные войска с двух направлений - с севера и юга, захватив несколько армейских КПП и ряд небольших населенных пунктов.
       Пальмира находилась под контролем ИГ с середины мая 2015 года. 27 марта армия Сирии при поддержке российской авиации выбила боевиков из Пальмиры."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=434976

----------


## OKA

"Сирия, 9 декабря. В результате авиаудара ВВС западной коалиции по городу Ракка погибли 20 мирных жителей. Сирийская авиация атаковала боевиков ССА в северном направлении от города Идлиб. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

ВВС Сирии нанесли серию авиаударов по опорным пунктам боевиков-оппозиционеров, расположенным в районе Аль-Нащабия. Воздушная операция также проводилась в районе деревни Кафр Батна в Восточной Гуте Дамаска.

Провинция Латакия

Сирийская армия нанесла ракетный удар по позициям радикалов, укрепившихся в окрестностях горы Аль-Туркман в северной части провинции Латакия недалеко от границы с Турцией. В результате атаки были уничтожены несколько исламистов.

Провинция Алеппо

Радикалы обстреляли из минометных установок жилой район Аль-Захра в городе Алеппо. Данные о пострадавших среди мирного населения пока не поступали.

За последние 24 часа из районов боевых действий в городе Алеппо эвакуированы около 11 тысяч человек, включая 4 тысячи детей.

Провинция Хомс

ВВС Сирии нанесли несколько авиаударов по укреплениями исламистов, расположенным в районе Аль-Сахна. Также сирийская авиация атаковала скопление боевиков в окрестностях деревни Аль-Тиба в пригороде Пальмиры в провинции Хомс.

Военные источники сообщают, что продолжается наступление террористов ИГ на подконтрольной правительственным войскам территории в районе нефтегазового месторождения Аль-Шаер. Также атаке подверглись позиции САА в районе города Пальмира в провинции Хомс.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Сирийские бомбардировщики нанесли серию авиаударов по опорным пунктам исламистов, укрывшихся в районе Аль-Жабила в провинции Дейр Эз-зор. Информация о результатах воздушной операции пока уточняется.

Провинция Даръа

ВВС Сирии атаковали позиции боевиков в провинции Даръа. Самолеты правительственных войск нанесли несколько авиаударов по  пунктам управления радикалов, расположенным в окрестностях деревни Баср аль-Харир в восточном пригороде Даръа.

Провинция Идлиб

Сирийская авиация подвергла атаке позиции исламистов, расположенные вблизи городов Бинниш и Тафтаназ в северном направлении от города Идлиб. В ходе воздушной операции были уничтожены несколько террористов.

Провинция Ракка

ВВС международной антитеррористической коалиции, возглавляемой Соединенными Штатами Америки, нанесли серию воздушных ударов по террористам ИГ, укрывшимся в городе Ракка. В результате авианалета погибли 20 мирных жителей.

Провинция Хама

Вертолеты ВВС Сирии нанесли серию авиаударов по укреплениям радикалов, расположенным вблизи деревни Латмин в северном пригороде Хамы. Также сирийские бомбардировщики атаковали пункты управления боевиков в окрестностях городов Тайбат аль-Имам и Хелфая.

Продолжаются ожесточенные бои между САА и террористами ИГ в восточной части провинции. Информация об итогах столкновения пока уточняется.  

Ирак

Иракская армия уничтожила три тоннеля, принадлежащих террористам ИГ, в окрестностях Мосул. Также правительственные войска выявили конвой, идущий в город, и нанесли ракетный удар. В ходе операции были ликвидированы пять автомобилей исламистов, оснащенных пулеметами, и один бензовоз. По данным оборонного ведомства Ирака, нейтрализованы 19 исламистов."

https://riafan.ru/583116-siriya-novo...a-ssa-v-idlibe

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо

----------


## OKA

> Алеппо


Ну вот где там видно Алеппо? И когда снято? Кем- неважно))

----------


## Djoker

> Ну вот где там видно Алеппо?


Инфа из названия видео... :)

Даръа

----------


## LansE293

> Военный источник сообщил агентству Al-Masdar News, что прошлой ночью Сирийские Арабские ВВС провели спецоперацию в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, целью которой стал крупный конвой террористической группировки "Исламское государство".
> 
> Сирийская военная разведка получила от своих агентов в регионе информацию о конвое ИГ, двигающемся по шоссе Аль-Маядин - Тайем. В составе колонны из 9 автомобилей, двигавшейся из Ирака, ехали элитные бойцы ИГ - так называемые "ингимаси" - вместе со своим командиром, известным как "Абу Айша Марсиллия" - гражданином Франции, как следует из донесения.
> 
> Колонна сделала остановку в местности между нефтяным месторождением Тайем и горой Тарда. Вскоре после этого автомобили террористов ИГ стали мишенями для сирийских боевых самолётов, которые, используя полученные от разведчиков точные координаты, начали наносить по району интенсивные авиаудары. Несколько автомобилей вместе с находившимися внутри боевиками были уничтожены прямыми попаданиями авиабомб, остальные машины успели вырваться в направлении каньона, расположенного к востоку от местной электростанции.
> 
> Однако в конечном счёте это сбежавших боевиков ИГ не спасло, поскольку сирийские самолёты настигли их и здесь, уничтожив все оставшиеся автомобили и не успевших выбраться из них пассажиров. Как сообщил источник в сирийской военной разведке, в результате операции командир "ингимаси" Абу Айша Марсиллия был также ликвидирован.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...vince-russian/
Это кстати к вопросу, могут ли сирийские ВВС работать ночью, чем работать и каким образом...

----------


## Avia M

ДАМАСК, 10 дек — РИА Новости, Евгений Орел. Истребитель МиГ-23 сирийских ВВС в субботу потерпел крушение вблизи военного аэродрома Эт-Тифор в провинции Хомс, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ополчении.
"Сирийский МиГ-23 сегодня разбился неподалеку от аэродрома Тифор на востоке провинции Хомс. Причиной крушения стала техническая неисправность", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

https://ria.ru/syria/20161210/1483297887.html

----------


## lindr

Видимость над Пальмирой очень плохая, мгла какая-то на дневных фото...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 11 декабря. /ТАСС/. Сирийская армия при активной поддержке ВКС России за ночь отразила попытки боевиков террористической организации ИГ (запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС) прорваться к городу Пальмире, уничтожено более 300 боевиков.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Армия Сирии при поддержке ВКС России отбила все атаки ИГ под Пальмирой

Воюют - выходят по "коридорам" - воюют - ...

----------


## OKA

> ДАМАСК, 10 дек — РИА Новости, Евгений Орел. Истребитель МиГ-23 сирийских ВВС в субботу потерпел крушение вблизи военного аэродрома Эт-Тифор в провинции Хомс, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ополчении.
> "Сирийский МиГ-23 сегодня разбился неподалеку от аэродрома Тифор на востоке провинции Хомс. Причиной крушения стала техническая неисправность", — рассказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> https://ria.ru/syria/20161210/1483297887.html


Лётчик жив.

Полностью :"ДАМАСК, 10 дек — РИА Новости, Евгений Орел. Истребитель МиГ-23 сирийских ВВС в субботу потерпел крушение вблизи военного аэродрома Эт-Тифор в провинции Хомс, сообщил РИА Новости источник в ополчении.

"Сирийский МиГ-23 сегодня разбился неподалеку от аэродрома Тифор на востоке провинции Хомс. Причиной крушения стала техническая неисправность", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

На вопрос о том, выжил ли пилот, он ответил, что тот "жив и не получил серьезных ранений". "Здоровью летчика ничего не угрожает", — констатировал источник.

Собеседник агентства опроверг появившиеся в сети данные о том, что самолет был сбит боевиками террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). "Эти сведения не имеют ничего общего с действительностью", — заявил источник.

Эт-Тифор, являющийся одной из крупнейших авиабаз в Сирии, расположен в стратегически важном районе. Вблизи аэродрома находится дорога на исторический город Пальмиру, в окрестностях которой сейчас разворачиваются ожесточенные бои между армией и бандами ИГ."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161210/1483297887.html


Канал, правда тот ещё... Пишут такое , например:

"Боевики так называемого "Исламского государства" практически полностью захватили город Пальмира (Тадмор) на востоке провинции Хомс после отхода основных сил Сирийской Арабской Армии за городскую черту. Об этом террористы сообщили через своё информационное крыло "Аль-Амак". Чуть позже военные источники агентства Al-Masdar News подтвердили эти сведения.

Террористами поэтапно были захвачены квартал и высота Аль-Амария, Офицерский городок и Пальмирская Цитадель, после чего удержание каких-либо позиций в городе потеряло какой-либо смысл.

По некоторым данным, часть подразделений САА ещё остаётся в пределах городской черты, прикрывая продолжающееся отступление основных сил. По завершении его город покинут и отряды прикрытия."

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...lmyra-russian/




"Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ – ред.) были вынуждены отступить от сирийской Пальмиры после ударов стратегических бомбардировщиков ВКС РФ Ту-22М3, кроме того, были нанесены удары ракетами "Калибр", передает в информационный портал "Аль-Масдар".

По данным портала, террористы были вынуждены отступить после того, как ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ нанесли по ним массированные авиаудары. В рамках операции, утверждает портал, Воздушно-космические силы РФ задействовали стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 и свыше 20 боевых вертолетов.

Кроме того, по высотам Ат-Тар были нанесены удары крылатыми ракетами "Калибр".

Один из источников "Аль-Масдар", приближенный к САА, утверждает, что к Пальмире были направлены элитные подразделения сирийской разведки под командованием генерал-майора Джумы аль-Джасима. Генерал аль-Джасим получил известность благодаря успешным боевым действиям против боевиков ИГ во время операции в Восточном Каламуне, а также в связи с прорывом осады авиабазы Думейр."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161211/1483303393.html

Сбитые под Дэйр Эззором иговские "шайтан-дроны" : 

 

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...bs-deir-ezzor/



"Работа ССО в Сирии

    Смотреть с 45:35 по 54:47 "


https://youtu.be/h_rg-4kTJzU

http://twower.livejournal.com/2043530.html

----------


## Pilot

Пальмиру сдали :((((

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Карта:

https://twitter.com/PetoLucem

----------


## lindr

А вообще интересно:

- Турки атакуют Аль-Баб

- Курды сегодня еще продвинулись к Ракке

- Мосул постепенно освобождается

- Дер-е-Зор все еще не взят

- Джихадисты из Ярмука отрекаются от Халифата и ведут переговоры

А Халифат открывает новый фронт собирая все резервы и неся ощутимые потери... Зачем? Неужели только ради имиджа?

----------


## Avia M

> Пальмиру сдали :((((


Катастрофа.
Рано Гергиев концерт давал...

----------


## lindr

> Катастрофа..


Только в плане имиджа, с военной точки зрения ничего особо страшного не произошло.

Падение Дер-е-Зора имело бы более катастрофические последствия для послевоенной Сирии. PMU прямо заявляли несколько раз, что пойдут от Тель-Афара в Ираке на Дер-Е-Зор и далее, нужно лишь дожать Мосул и Асад получит несколько тысяч освободившихся бойцов добровольцев-шиитов.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=lindr;144359]Только в плане имиджа, с военной точки зрения ничего особо страшного не произошло.

Позвольте категорически не согласиться.

----------


## lindr

> Позвольте категорически не согласиться


Аргументируйте, пожалуйста.

Оборону держали в основном немногочисленные нерегулярные отряды.

 А решение об эвакуации города, судя по сообщениям в твиттере принято ночью с пятницы на субботу. Важное направление так просто не оставляют.

Контрудар проводился для обеспечения отхода.

Читал твиттер от ополченцев в пятницу, шли пешком 15 км от позиций. Машин на было, техники не было.

----------


## Djoker

> Читал твиттер от ополченцев в пятницу, шли пешком 15 км от позиций. Машин на было, техники не было.


Всё брошено...

https://jkikki.de/2016/12/11/دبابات-...اتلو-ال/

----------


## Muller

> Всё брошено...
> 
> https://jkikki.de/2016/12/11/دبابات-...اتلو-ال/


однако. Относительно неплохо были оснащены те "немногочисленные нерегулярные отряды"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 12 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийские войска перед своим отходом из Пальмиры эвакуировали 80% ее жителей. Об этом заявил в воскресенье радиостанции "Аш-Шам-ФМ" губернатор провинции Хомс, в которой расположен известный античными памятниками город, Таляль аль-Баррази.

Губернатор сообщил, что командование ВС Сирии перед лицом превосходящих сил противника приняло решение вывести войска из города. "Это было сделано только после эвакуации мирных граждан", - уточнил он. При этом глава региона выразил обеспокоенность об оставшемся в Пальмире мирном населении, которое может быть использовано террористами "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в качестве живого щита.

По словам аль-Баррази, сирийская армия и ополченцы "ведут ожесточенные бои с бандами ИГ, захватившими Пальмиру, и угрозы прорыва боевиков к Хомсу (одноименный административный центр провинции) нет". Он выразил уверенность, что город "будет освобожден войсками в самое ближайшее время".

Как сказал аль-Баррази ранее, "захват Пальмиры - это лишь временный успех тех, кто поддерживает бандформирования и террористов".

Губернатор отметил, что ИГ перебросило к Пальмире подкрепления (около 5 тыс. боевиков) из Ракки, Дейр-эз-Зора и соседнего Ирака. "Несмотря на численный перевес, сирийские военнослужащие отважно сражаются, при этом террористы несут потери. Кроме того, авиация с воздуха атакует их позиции", - указал глава региона.

Банды ИГ совершили нападение на Пальмиру (240 км от Дамаска) в пятницу. Армейское командование перебросило из Хомса воинские подкрепления. Кроме Пальмиры, боевики попытались захватить нефтяные колодцы и военный аэродром в ее окрестностях. Пальмира была освобождена сирийской армией от террористов 27 марта при содействии ВКС РФ. Затем российские саперы принимали участие в разминировании города и находящихся там античных памятников."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Сирийские войска перед отступлением эвакуировали 80% жителей Пальмиры



Как можно было прошляпить 5000т. головорезов? Спутники,  дроны, спецназ, разведка и всё такое... 
Пальмиранаш- дубль2? Надо медали нового образца заказывать. Опять показательные казни , а потом концерты? 





> Всё брошено...


Ну не всё, но дохрена - местами, видимо , панически драпали на подручных тачанках. Понятно, что даже оборону при отступлении обеспечивали х.з. как.


"Бои под Пальмирой. 12 декабря. Утро.        colonelcassad        12 декабря, 6:04

    О ситуации в районе Пальмиры.

    К утру 12 декабря, Халифат не только контролировал город, но и поджимал сирийские позиции к западу от него, осуществляя атаки на севера и вынуждая сирийцев отходить по трассе к Тиясу. Так как на самой трассе полноценных укреплений кроме разве что редких блок-постов и наскоро оборудованных ВОПов нет, то организовывать оборону несколько затруднительно, хотя работа авиации и вертолетов несколько облегчает дело. Со стороны Хомса к Пальмире и Тиясу подходят подкрепления, утверждается, что готовится контратака с целью вернуть город. Судя по некоторым фото, все же решились снимать некоторые части из под Дамаска, что конечно можно было бы сделать и ранее, так как Восточная Гута и Ярмук никуда не убегут. Теперь в авральном порядке приходится наращивать группировку, чтобы стабилизировать фронт и восстановить утраченные позиции.

    На утро 12 декабря, Халифат утверждал, что занят Байрат и треугольник дорог к западу от города.

    Стоит понимать, что при угрозе с севера, наступать на Пальмиру с целью ее повторного освобождения, слишком рискованно (можно легко получить вторую Табку), сначала надо вернуть под контроль нефтяные поля и холмы к северу от дороги по линии Хувайсис-Джазал, а потом уже готовится к продвижению к оставленным вчера позициям. Для этого очевидно потребуется время, дабы дождаться необходимых подкреплений, пополнить части, которые понесли потери за последнюю неделю, подогнать технику (что немаловажно, с учетом того, сколько всего побросали в городе при отступлении). После чего уже можно будет приступать к повторному штурму. При этом, не стоит думать, что противник будет сидеть в обороне и ждать, пока САА соберется с силами. "Черные" продолжают нажимать на трассу Пальмира-Тияс и прощупывают позиции САА в направлении Эль-Карьятейна. Вполне резонно, что добившись крупного успеха, они постараются его не только закрепить, но и развить.

    Бывший глава Генштаба ВС РФ Балуевский выступил с критикой действий сирийских и наших военных в районе Пальмиры.

    Ситуация вокруг сирийской Пальмиры свидетельствует о просчётах в военном планировании, она возникла в том числе из-за продолжительных гуманитарных пауз, позволяющих боевикам перегруппировываться и уходить от возмездия, заявил в воскресенье генерал армии Юрий Балуевский - начальник Генштаба Вооружённых сил РФ в 2004-2008 годах. "Это опять удар по престижу. В том числе - и по нашему престижу", - заявил Балуевский, комментируя сообщения о захвате Пальмиры боевиками запрещённой в России ИГ. Нужно было предвидеть такое развитие событий, подчеркнул генерал, и просчитывать свои действия. "То, что боевики не остановятся - это было понятно. А то, что сегодня делаем мы, мне, как военному, трудно понять - вот эти паузы гуманитарные, в частности", - сказал Балуевский. "Понимаю, - продолжил он, - что надо обеспечивать безопасность населения, выводить его из-под огня. Но когда эти паузы длятся по неделям, и за эти недели восстанавливаются силы боевиков, у которых руки по локоть в крови, и их отпускают в том числе, как комментируют, и с личным оружием - вот этого я не понимаю".

    Говоря о ситуации вокруг Пальмиры, он отметил просчёты тех, кто планирует военные операции в Сирии. "Какая бы ни была сирийская армия, но не отследить сосредоточение сил противника в районе Пальмиры... Это неправильно. Так не должно быть. И мои коллеги, которые там есть - я тоже не понимаю их. У сирийцев, может быть, нет таких возможностей, как у нас. Но мы-то куда смотрели - если это действительно так - что Пальмиру взяли?"
    При этом генерал не сомневается, что контроль над Пальмирой будет восстановлен. "То, что её вернут - это нет вопросов", - заявил Балуевский.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/540891 - цинк

    PS. Собственно, на эти причины военной неудачи под Пальмирой я уже указывал вчера. Единственно, с чем не соглашусь с Балуевским, это с критикой вопросов амнистии, так как именно эта стратегия национального примирения позволила добиться освобождения нескольких анклавов под Дамаском и облегчила занятие Алеппо, хотя очевидно, что и у нее есть подводные камни. В остальном же, уверен, что произошедшее станет предметом серьезных разбирательств.

    Суммарно Халифат заявил по захваченным в Пальмире трофеям (целым и поврежденным) - 30 танков, 6 БМП, 6 122-мм орудий, 7 ЗУ-23, а так же различные автомобили, ПТУРы, стрелковое оружие, боеприпасы, амуницию.

Так же заявляется, о десятках пленных.

    В целом, по трофеям картина конечно безрадостная, кучу техники побросали, которую "черные" наверняка используют в последующих операциях."


Большой пост с фото и видео : 

Бои под Пальмирой. 12 декабря. Утро. - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Согласно данным ресурса www.flightradar24.com , 9 декабря 2016 года на подмосковный аэродром Чкаловский вернулся российский самолет комплексной разведки Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RF-64514, заводской номер 42305014, серийный номер 514), с 28 июля выполнявший задачи в составе российской авиационной группировкой в Сирии, базируясь на сирийскую авиабазу Хмеймим.

Таким образом, завершен "второй тур" самолета Ту-214Р в Сирии. Напомним, что данный борт RF-64514 (второй построенный экземпляр Ту-214Р) уже выполнял задачи в Сирии в период с 15 по 29 февраля 2016 года. Тогда самолет перелетал на Хмеймим с заводского аэродрома Казанского авиационного завода имени С.П. Горбунова (КАЗ, филиал ПАО "Туполев") в Казани.



Трек полета самолета Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RF-64514, заводской номер 42305014, серийный номер 514) с Хмеймим в Чкаловский 09.12.2016 (с) www.flightradar24.com / twitter.com/galandecZP "

Ту-214Р вернулся из Сирии - bmpd

----------


## lindr

> однако. Относительно неплохо были оснащены те "немногочисленные нерегулярные отряды"


Это база в самом городе, хорошо оснашенная и бесполезная для обороны. А на блокпостах стояли ополченцы из NDF...

Склад боеприпасов взорвали в субботу. Днем в субботу вышли все кроме небольшого аръергарда. В ночь с субботы на воскресенье нанесли серию авиаударов чтобы они могли уйти. 

Сирйцы пишут, что наши военнослужащие эвакуировались в ночь с пятницы на субботу после обвала фронта.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 12 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Турецкая авиация нанесла удары по позициям Курдской рабочей партии (КРП) на севере Ирака в ответ на теракты, прошедшие в субботу в Стамбуле, сообщает в понедельник генштаб Турции.

В сообщении отмечается, что в ходе бомбардировок уничтожены штабная инфраструктура, огневые позиции и укрытия боевиков.

Удары нанесены спустя несколько часов после того как одно из ответвлений КРП взяло на себя ответственность за два взрыва близ стадиона в Стамбуле в ночь на воскресенье. В результате этой атаки погибли 39 человек и 155 получили ранения.

Турция, США и Европейский союз считают КРП террористической организацией."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/540954

К посту Сирийский кризис


"Новая потеря Пальмиры    Dec. 12th, 2016 at 6:57 PM

Я опасался удара ИГ в тот момент когда практически все боеспособные силы правительственных войск и союзников в северной и центральной части Сирии собрали в Алеппо. Но все же думал, что в Пальмире (современное арабское название Тадмор) оставят какую то часть более-менее элитных сил. Однако, как оказалось, оборона была практически целиком оставлена ополчению Сил национальной обороны (СНО) провинции Хомс, усиленному бронетехникой по-моему 11-й танковой дивизии.То есть собственно тем же самыми силам, что потеряли Пальмиру и в первый раз весною 2015 г. Со стороны "Халифата" для наступления из иракской пустыни подошли их ударные группы (оппозиционные источники сообщали о переброске нескольrих сотен боевиков из Ирака), к которым добавились уже местные отряды.
К сожалению, далее все пошло по уже накатанной в Сирии и Ираке модели, подход боевиков через пустыню опять никто не заметил вовремя и они начали атаковать позиции сирийцев с севера, юга и востока.
Ополченцы СНО снова не выдержали атаки ударных групп ИГ, для тех кто следит за боями в центральной Сирии это не должно стать сюрпризом, так как повторяется раз за разом. В результате боевики ИГ быстро захватили господствующие высоты к северу и ключевой опорный пункт у зернового элеватора в 10 км к востоку от города. Летом в районе этого опорного пункта тоже шли тяжелые бои и именно тогда погиб наш экипаж ударного вертолета, но в тот момент сирийские силы в Пальмире были усилены еще хазарейцами  из "Фатимиюн" и по-моему иракцами из "Катаиб имам Али", поэтому при поддержке ВКС атаки боевиков были отбиты.
В этот раз единственным резервом у сирийского командования в том районе, похоже был был только небольшой отряд  из "Сил Тигра". С его помощью и при активной работе наших ВКС, первые атаки на сам город были отбиты, но выбить боевиков с господствующих высот не получилось и на следующий день они захватили Пальмиру.

Ну и повторюсь о стратегической важности Пальмиры. В ее районе находится развязка автомобильных дорог и город выступает как удобный плацдарм для наступлений и рейдов. Контролируя район Пальмиры, правительственные войска мешали действиям ИГ к западу и юго-западу. Сейчас очень вероятно, что боевики будут пробовать атаковать крупную авиабазу Т4 (Тияс) к западу от Пальмиры, а также возможно и Эль-Карьятейн к юго-западу. Помимо этого, в районе Пальмира-Т4 находятся оставшиеся сирийские нефтегазовые месторождения, на газе которых ЕМНИП работают ТЭС Дейр Али и Тишрин около Дамаска, ТЭС Джандар в провинции Хомс и возможно ТЭС Аз-Зара в Хаме."

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/550125.html

----------


## Avia M

> Аргументируйте, пожалуйста.
> 
> Оборону держали в основном немногочисленные нерегулярные отряды.
> 
>  А решение об эвакуации города, судя по сообщениям в твиттере принято ночью с пятницы на субботу. Важное направление так просто не оставляют.
> 
> Контрудар проводился для обеспечения отхода.
> 
> Читал твиттер от ополченцев в пятницу, шли пешком 15 км от позиций. Машин на было, техники не было.


Каждый останется при своём мнении (уверен), посему полемику по данному факту, в рамках интернет-форума считаю бессмысленной.
Встретимся на Форуме Армия 2017, обсудим (как вариант).
Аргументы "на поверхности", Вы можете отследить их, начиная с момента первого захвата города...

----------


## lindr

> Каждый останется при своём мнении (уверен)


Вот только к сожалению вашего мнения так и не услышал -)

Важно еще не подменять понятия: когда я говорил, я говорил конкретно о городе Пальмира.

Ее потеря - достаточно небольшая проблема.

Потеря нефтяных и газовых полей - это действительно очень неприятно, но все же не смертельно.

Потеря Т4 станет достаточно большой неприятностью, но даже это не катастрофа.

Катастрофа - если ИГ войдет в город Хомс и прорвется к ливанской границе.

Пальмирская кишка при наличии большого плацдарма ИГ из 20-30 деревень к востоку от Саламии - это лишь трата ресурсов, наступать отсюда никуда невозможно, обороняться очень трудно.

Нужно зачистить всю местность к северо-западу от Т4, наступая на восток от Саламии, а уже потом на Пальмиру идти, это и Алеппскую трассу обезопасит.

----------


## KURYER

Достаточно известная личность. Полностью в источнике.



> Протокольная видеосъемка кремлевского приема в честь Героев Отечества 9 декабря 2016 года положила конец конспирации. Среди приглашенных на торжество героев в кадр попал Дмитрий Уткин, больше известный как Вагнер и командир одноименной ЧВК, замеченной на Донбассе и в Сирии.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 12 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Террористы "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) пытаются расширить зону контроля в окрестностях Пальмиры (240 км от Дамаска).

Как сообщила в понедельник телестанция "Аль-Арабия", банды ИГ ведут бои с войсками на подступах к военному аэродрому и захватили там район расположения дивизиона ПВО.

Сирийские ВВС поддерживают наземные силы с воздуха и наносят удары по противнику, пытаясь остановить продвижение боевиков на юго-западном направлении.

Террористы заняли центральную часть Пальмиры в воскресенье после отступления правительственных сил.."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: банды ИГ штурмуют военный аэродром в окрестностях Пальмиры


Часть фото уже светились в сети , но познавательно :

https://justpaste.it/11be3

https://twitter.com/JACM212


"БЕЙРУТ, 12 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин /. Сирийские войска и ополченцы выбили вооруженные группировки из последнего оплота в квартале Фирдоус и установили полный контроль над восточной частью Алеппо. Как сообщило агентство Либанкол, известие об освобождении города от бандформирований вызвало народное ликование.

Толпы людей вышли на улицы в западной части города и приветствуют сирийскую армию."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3866078

Хорошо, если так. Пример Пальмиры перед глазами...

----------


## KURYER

> Пальмирская кишка при наличии большого плацдарма ИГ из 20-30 деревень к востоку от Саламии - это лишь трата ресурсов, наступать отсюда никуда невозможно, обороняться очень трудно.


*lindr* есть два момента. Один связанный с осаждённым Дейр-эз-Зором. Наши западные коллеги выдавливают массы ИГИЛовцев из Ирака в сторону Дейр-эз-Зора. Когда город будет взят, то кровью 200 тысяч жителей зальют всю пустыню на камеры всех новостных агентств. Единственный вариант деблокировать этот город-двигаться от Пальмиры, тк курды с Хасеки торгуются с товарищем Ассадом за свою автономию.
Второй момент. Из-за Пальмиры под контролем правительства боевики почти покинули Эс-Сухнэ и строили южную линию обороны Ракки в населённых пунктах на линии Эт-Тейбе-Эт-Кдер. Сейчас они опять вернуться в Эс-Сухне и это будет уже другая конфигурация фронта.

----------


## Djoker

Пальмира



https://jkikki.de/2016/12/12/مشاهد-م...غرب-تدم/

----------


## Pilot

Похоже, Алеппо все :)))

----------


## OKA

> *lindr* есть два момента. Один связанный с осаждённым Дейр-эз-Зором. Наши западные коллеги выдавливают массы ИГИЛовцев из Ирака в сторону Дейр-эз-Зора. Когда город будет взят, то кровью 200 тысяч жителей зальют всю пустыню на камеры всех новостных агентств. Единственный вариант деблокировать этот город-двигаться от Пальмиры, тк курды с Хасеки торгуются с товарищем Ассадом за свою автономию.
> Второй момент. Из-за Пальмиры под контролем правительства боевики почти покинули Эс-Сухнэ и строили южную линию обороны Ракки в населённых пунктах на линии Эт-Тейбе-Эт-Кдер. Сейчас они опять вернуться в Эс-Сухне и это будет уже другая конфигурация фронта.



"Пальмирой судя по всему дело не ограничится. Ближе к вечеру, Халифат овладел частью опорных пунктов вокруг авиабазы Т4-Тияс и начал непосредственный штурм базы. Это подтверждает предыдущую заявку на контроль перекрестка Джахар. Сообщается, что на территории базы артиллерийским огнем уничтожено 3 самолета (видимо непригодных к взлету), на подступах к базе идут тяжелые бои.

   

С востока пока удерживают боевиков, а вот с севера фронт несколько прогибается, после потери холма к северу от базы. С юга так же Халифат занял ряд опорных пунктов и через пустыню пытается продвигаться к перекрестку дорог юго-западнее Тияса.



Если САА не удержит Тияс, то тогда возникнет прямая угроза Аль-Карьятену и Махину,  Так что по хорошему, сирийцам надо там крепко упереться, иначе последствия поражения под Пальмирой, одной только Пальмирой не ограничатся и потянут за собой более серьезные оперативные последствия..."

Полностью с фото :

Бои за авиабазу Тияс - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00010845759499

----------


## Panda-9

Описание происходящего вокруг Т-4 (с фото и видео).
Подмога пришла: ВКС России и Армия Сирии отбрасывают ИГИЛ от авиабазы под Пальмирой (ФОТО, ВИДЕО) | Русская весна

----------


## lindr

> Единственный вариант деблокировать этот город-двигаться от Пальмиры, тк курды с Хасеки торгуются с товарищем Ассадом за свою автономию.


Вариант из области фантастики, в лучшем случае получится то, что с наступлением Табку, а там ситуация была намного благоприятние.

Посмотрите на карту восточнее Саламии кусок относительно плотно заселенной территории, далее на восток лишь отдельные населенные пункты в пустыне.

И именно там Северо-западнее Т4 и сидят два года боевики ИГ, прячут технику по деревням, харчуются, отдыхают, производят шахид-мобили, оттуда они атакуют нефтяные поля и шоссе на Алеппо. Они в состоянии за ночь сделать бросок до трассы сделать засаду, спокойно перебить колонну снабжения или взять блок пост и вернуться обратно, под прикрытие мирных. 

Пока не будет выщищен этот гадюшник ни о каком наступлении восточнее Т4 не может быть и речи. В противном случае вся трасса от Т4 до Дер-е-Зора будет украшена массой сгоревших автомашин и прочей техники вдоль дороги.

----------


## lindr

Появилось видео с захваченной нашей базы в Пальмире. Похоже ничего особо ценного ИГ не захватило. Разве что много автоматов.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...rias-palmyra/#

----------


## OKA

"Большой пост с фото и роликами на тему Пальмиры :


Российская база.




и др.трофеи .

Российская база в районе Пальмиры - Colonel Cassad

----------


## lindr

Группа из 5000 боевиков и членов семей покинет Алеппо в среду, погрузка начнется в 5 ч утра.

----------


## APKAH

> Группа из 5000 боевиков и членов семей покинет Алеппо в среду, погрузка начнется в 5 ч утра.


Когда Алеппо окончательно покинут боевики, тогда в течении недели определится перегруппировка и дальнейшие шаги...В последние 4 дня был далеко от информационных систем... Но сегодня радовался сюжету по телевидению:
https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/13/aleppo_celebrations/,
А то что Пальмиру просрали "на раз" узнал только сегодня днём после командировки...Честно говоря, такой поворот вовсе не ожидал...По российским данным была атака 5 тысяч боевиков...но сдали сразу и "за здрасти"...эх Конашенков...честно говоря у меня давно терзают мысли о том что руководство нашей группировкой в САР пора бы уже поменять...а уж пресс-службу в виде Конашенкова отправить в академию на "доучивание на практике"...
------------------------
Вот личное мнение - хотелось бы, что бы за информационный итог сирийской компании отвечал бы и объяснял нам, человек не из "дальних парт" академии ГШ, а человека проверенного жизнью на практике в "горячих точках"...какой-нибудь синоним Герасимова...

----------


## lindr

> .По российским данным была атака 5 тысяч боевиков...но сдали сразу и "за здрасти"


Странно что Вас это удивило, общая численность Сирийско-Российской группировки в Пальмире и на блокпостах на нефтяных полях и трассе составляла 1000-1100 человек, 60-70% - это отряды NDF. Один такой отряд из Тартуса погиб почти полностью, убито 48 бойцов, опубликован список погибших.

Сейчас с учетом подкреплений, там не более 1500-2000 бойцов, вроде один полк с Голан еще в пути.

----------


## LansE293

Интервью с Шурыгиным



> Сегодняшний кризис под Пальмирой. Почему он возник? Ответ очевиден. Еще месяц назад, как только американцы с союзниками начали штурмовать Мосул, пошла информация (и я об этом несколько раз писал!), что никакого штурма в реале нет. Есть медленное выдавливание боевиков в Сирию, сепаратные переговоры с ними и открытие по ночам коридоров для их выхода с техникой и тяжелым вооружением. И вот теперь джихадисты сделали то, о чем предупреждали, — нанесли удар по Пальмире. Пока не ясно, насколько далеко они смогут продвинуться. Не думаю, что это будет стратегическое наступление, — скорее, локальный удар. То, что мы наблюдаем сейчас под Пальмирой, это явный показатель — праздновать победу еще очень рано.
> 
> — Исходя из вашего вывода о локальном характере успеха ИГ под Пальмирой, можно предположить, что как-то кардинально он ход сирийской кампании не изменит. По крайней мере, тех боевиков, которые еще отбиваются в Алеппо, это наступление «Исламского государства» не спасет.
> 
> — Для сирийской войны победа над исламистами в Алеппо будет иметь то же самое значение, какое имела для Великой Отечественной победа над нацистами в Сталинграде.
> 
> — Иными словами, освобождение Алеппо будет началом коренного перелома?
> 
> — Именно так. Победа в Алеппо сделает совершенно очевидным то, что победное шествие по Востоку джихадистов закончилось. Легенда о непобедимом ИГ развеяна как дым. И черный флаг уже не взовьется над святыней арабского мира — Дамаском. Победа в Алеппо станет страшным ударом по всему саудовскому проекту «ваххабизации» Ближнего Востока под своим протекторатом. Возвращаясь же к возможным срокам окончательного освобождения Алеппо, отвечу так. Если сохранится наблюдаемая сейчас динамика и не случится еще какого-либо форс-мажора, то судьба Алеппо, по моему мнению, будет решена еще до Нового года. Очевидно, что сил и возможностей длительно сопротивляться у боевиков в городе больше нет.


http://warfiles.ru/show-138230-shury...-vs-sirii.html

----------


## OKA

"Коротко о ситуации в районе Тияса.
Там к вечеру 14 декабря продолжает сохраняться сложная оперативная обстановка. Противник, заняв перекресток дорог между Тиясом и Аль-Карьятейном, создал угрозу окужения Тияса, но сегодня, несмотря на все усилия реализовать достигнутое преимущество не смог. В первой половине дня тачанки и танки черных пытались продвинуться к дороге идущей в Тияс, но были остановлены. Так же были отбиты несколько атак на территорию самой базы. За счет подошедших подкреплений, гарнизон базы был укреплен и сирийцы смогли провести контратаку, отбив несколько позиций к северу от базы. Одновременно с этим были проведены контратаку вдоль трассы Пальмира-Тияс. Сообщается, что вновь отбили у "черных" заброшенную батальонную базу к северо-востоку от Тияса и холм к северу от базы, который позволял корректировать огонь по ее территории. В целом, дела на северном фланге улучшились. На данный момент бои продолжаются и ситуация в процессе развития, так что все может очень быстро поменяться.

На текущий момент, САА решает задачи обеспечения обороны Тияса и удержания дороги к нему. Очевидно, что именно здесь постараются решить вопрос купирования наступательной активности Халифата, которому не удалось сразу развить успех достигнутый под Пальмирой. Судя по заявлениям ресурсов Халифата, взять Тияс планировали еще два дня назад, в расчете на то, что деморализованные сирийские части продолжат отступление в направлении Хомса. Но сирийцы смогли упереться и наступление "черных" сразу замедлилось. Вместе с тем, они сохраняют выгоды охватывающего положения, который создает предпосылки для окружения Тияса. Как минимум еще одну попытку окружить Тияс они наверняка предпримут, так что удар с юга представляется наиболее опасным шагом со стороны "черных", надеюсь сирийское командование осознает эту угрозу. Вместе с тем, противник прощупывает оборону САА и у Аль-Карьятейна, сохраняя возможность перенести фокус операции на этот город, если штурм Тияса успехом не увенчается.

Стоит отметить, что помимо подходящих на фронт частей "Тигров" и обещанных подкреплений от "Хэзбаллы", Иран анонсировал подкрепления для афганских шиитов из "Фатамаюн", которые отступили из под Пальмиры. У САА и ее союзников объективно больше возможностей для наращивания сил к востоку от Хомса и тут главное удержать ситуацию хотя бы на текущем уровне, чтобы в ближайшее время появилась возможность ее исправить, так как Халифат к западу от Пальмиры занимает по сути лишь одну пустыню без серьезных оборонительных позиций и при соответствующей подготовке, САА вполне способны выйти как минимум к треугольнику дорог к западу от Пальмиры.

 





Танк и тачанки боевиков на подступах к авиабазе. 13 декабря..."

Бои за Тияс. 14.12.2016 - Colonel Cassad

----------


## lindr

PMU анонсировало наступление к границе Сирии.

Осталось 60км.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...зять-по/

----------


## KURYER

Ребята просто на износ работают. Ливия:

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 15 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Начальник Генштаба - первый заместитель министра обороны РФ Валерий Герасимов заявил, что в результате совместных действий сирийских правительственных войск и ВКС России произошел коренной перелом ситуации в Сирии.

"Разгромлены крупные бандформирования на важнейших направлениях, освобождены ключевые населенные пункты и деблокированы важнейшие коммуникации. Инициатива перешла к правительственным силам и созданы условия для начала процесса политического урегулирования конфликта", - заявил начальник Генштаба в четверг на брифинге для иностранных военных атташе.

Он отметил, что сирийская армия освободила от экстремистов более 90 районов Алеппо или 98% территории города. "Обращаю внимание, что эти результаты достигнуты сухопутной группировкой сирийских войск. Авиация России и Сирии в районе Алеппо не применяется с 18 октября", - подчеркнул В.Герасимов.

"Наши военные советники оказывают помощь командованию сирийской армии в планировании боевых операций против бандформирований. Взаимная заинтересованность РФ и Соединенных Штатов позволила в максимально короткие сроки подготовить и подписать двусторонний меморандум о предотвращении инцидентов в небе над Сирией, к которому в дальнейшем присоединились все участники, возглавляемой Вашингтоном коалиции, организованы каналы оперативного взаимодействия", - сказал начальник Генштаба.

Он напомнил, что в Багдаде функционирует четырехсторонний информационный центр по противодействию терроризму (Ирак, Иран, Сирия и Россия), создан и успешно функционирует механизм взаимодействия между оборонными ведомствами России и Израиля в рамках совместной рабочей группы по предотвращению инцидентов на сирийском направлении, а также налажены рабочие контакты и осуществляется взаимный обмен информацией с Египтом, Иорданией и другими государствами.

"Сегодня ключевая роль российских Вооруженных сил в Сирии заключается в содействии примирению и запуску политического процесса в стране. Важную роль играют мероприятия постконфликтного урегулирования. В настоящее время одновременно с ведением боевых действий проводятся мероприятия по примирению конфликтующих сторон. Создан центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии", - подчеркнул начальник Генштаба.

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 15 декабря. Ситуация в районе сирийской Пальмиры стабилизирована при помощи ВКС РФ, при помощи российской стороны готовится контрнаступление. Об этом сообщил заместитель начальника главного оперативного управления Генштаба Вооруженных сил России генерал- лейтенант Виктор Познихир.

 Ситуация в районе Пальмиры стабилизирована, многократные атаки террористов «Исламского государства» (ИГ, ИГИЛ, арабск. ДАИШ. запрещенная в России террористическая организация) отражены. Линия фронта к настоящему моменту проходит в районе города Тьяс и аэродрома Тифор.

«Российская Федерация оказывает помощь руководству Сирии в организации контрнаступления на Пальмиру», — сообщил Познихир.

Напомним, боевики начали наступление на Пальмиру после того, как стало известно об освобождении Алеппо. Военные эксперты расценивают это как отвлекающий маневр. "

https://riafan.ru/585295-armiya-siri...y-vse-ataki-ig

----------


## lindr

Алавитские анклавы эвакуируют из Идлиба, 9000 жителей. Похоже все же будет реализован план размежевания. 

В Идлибе и в Хасаке видимо создадут автономные области. Но сначала надо перебить Нусру и ИГ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

Держатся...




> *Боевики ИГ ведут очередную мощную атаку на авиабазу Т4 на востоке провинции Хомс*
> В четверг во второй половине дня террористическая группировка "Исламское государство" начала массированную атаку на стратегически важную авиабазу T4 (Тияс) на востоке провинции Хомс, одновременно ударив по оборонительным позициям Сирийской Арабской Армии с трёх сторон.
> В настоящее время у блокпостов САА вокруг авиабазы кипят ожесточённые бои, натиск боевиков пока не ослабевает. Вдобавок, террористы продолжают непрерывно обстреливать территорию аэродрома артиллерийскими снарядами и ракетами "Град". Военный источник на авиабазе Т4 сообщил агентству Al-Masdar News, что такого интенсивного обстрела со стороны ИГ ранее ещё ни разу не наблюдалось.
> К настоящему моменту, по данным того же источника, боевикам ИГ не удалось добиться какого-либо продвижения - от периметра авиабазы их текущие позиции по прежнему отделяет буферная зона шириной 2-3 километра. В то же время, пока что слишком рано делать выводы о том, провалилась их атака или нет, поскольку интенсивные боестолкновения по-прежнему продолжаются.
> С воздуха сирийской армии и союзным формированиям оказывают поддержку ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии, хотя сегодня, по сравнению с предыдущими днями, они были не столь активны ввиду неблагоприятных погодных условий в этом районе. Кроме того, когда террористы ИГ начали обстрел территории авиабазы, истребители ВВС Сирии вынуждены были приостановить вылеты по соображениям безопасности. Тем не менее, по данным военного источника, боевые вертолёты по-прежнему продолжают совершать вылеты с аэродрома.
> Наконец, источник опроверг сообщения о том, что авиабаза якобы полностью окружена боевиками.
> Представленное выше фото было снято боевиками ИГ сегодня с их позиций приблизительно в двух километрах к востоку от территории авиабазы.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...vince-russian/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Карта по Т4:

----------


## Nazar

> Держатся...
> Вложение 76228
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...vince-russian/


Миг-25 торчат на заднем плане?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Тиас



https://jkikki.de/2016/12/16/حمص-فيد...غربي-من/

----------


## LansE293

> Миг-25 торчат на заднем плане?


Металлолом, давно не способный летать




> *О ситуации в районе Тияса.
> *
> К утру 16 декабря, ситуация в районе Тияса продолжает оставаться сложной. САА за счет упорства обороняющихся и подошедших подкреплений, смогла отразить атаки Халифата с севера и востока, в результате чего продвижение боевиков вдоль трассы Пальмира-Тияс резко замедлилось, что вчера позволило российскому Генштабу выступить с заявлением, что атаки Халифата под Тиясом отражены. Тияс по сути выступил волноломом, который погасил часть инерции наступления, которое развивается с 8 декабря. Но успехи на севере и востоке, не отменяют сохранение угрозы с юга. Не сумев взять базу прямым штурмом, противник по-прежнему пытается ее окружить, отдав этому плану предпочтение, перед движением в сторону Махина и Аль-Карьятейна. Обходя основные укрепления базы с юго-запада, тачанки и бронетехника "черных" рвутся к дороге через поселок Аль-Шарифа. Цель вполне банальна - выйти к трассе и перерезать снабжение авиабазы, но тут есть для них определенная проблема, так как по мере выдвижения к дороге, они сталкиваются с подходящими из Хомса резервами, плюс на самой дороге им по сути не за что зацепится и скажем выход каких-то сил Халифата к трассе, сразу попадает под удар сил идущих от Фарглаcа. Но в целом, желательно этот сценарий не проверять и ликвидировать угрозу с юга в зародыше.
> В ближайшие 2-3 дня в районе Тияса ожидается плохая погода, которая затруднит поддержку с воздуха, что может создать предпосылки для внезапных атак с использованием шахид-мобилей, с целью взлома основного рубежа обороны, поэтому сирийцам надо очень внимательно следить за активностью Халифата - от идеи захватить Тияс "черные" еще не отказались.






> В пятницу части Сирийской Арабской Армии и союзных формирований продолжили контратаку в окрестностях стратегически важной авиабазы T4 (Тияс) на востоке провинции Хомс, стремясь свести на нет успехи террористической группировки "Исламское государство", достигнутые в этом районе за последние дни.
> В тесном взаимодействии с Воздушно-космическими Силами РФ и Сирийскими Арабскими ВВС правительственные войска последовательно отбили сначала перекрёсток Т4 - Карьятейн и его окрестности, а затем деревню Аш-Шурфа (в 8 километрах к западу от аэродрома), деблокировав, таким образом, прямой маршрут между авиабазой Т4 и городом Карьятейн.
> По данным военного источника на аэродроме Т4, правительственные силы уничтожили 5 боевых машин пехоты, 7 вспомогательных транспортных средств и 3 танка террористов. Кроме того, за прошедшие 24 часа непрерывных боёв ИГ потеряло более 50 боевиков убитыми и ранеными.
> Благодаря сегодняшнему успеху, сирийской армии удалось обезопасить аэродром Т4 с юго-западного направления, а город Карьятейн - соответственно, с северо-восточного.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...sites-russian/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Черные утверждают, что сбили наш ударный вертолет  :(((

Под Пальмирой. Предварительно экипаж жив

----------


## Pilot

В Анкаре совершено покушение на российского посла
Отмечается, что Карлова доставили с тяжёлыми ранениями в больницу


Карлов скончался :((((

----------


## Pilot

> Черные утверждают, что сбили наш ударный вертолет  :(((
> 
> Под Пальмирой. Предварительно экипаж жив


Уф... похоже сбили Газель...

----------


## Pilot

> В Анкаре совершено покушение на российского посла
> Отмечается, что Карлова доставили с тяжёлыми ранениями в больницу
> 
> 
> Карлов скончался :((((


Посла убил турецкий офицер охраны

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Посла убил турецкий офицер охраны


Похоже что в спину, во время выступления((((.....
Земля пухом....

----------


## Pilot

> Уф... похоже сбили Газель...


Сбили Газель, экипаж погиб :(((((

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В одном из подвалов Алеппо была обнаружена группа иностранных граждан, которых причисляют к военным советникам и кураторам боевиков.
Представитель ООН Джафари рассказал о находящихся в Алеппо иностранных иностранных агентах:


Некоторых он перечислил их поименно:
Murtaz Oglacan Oglu, Турция
David Scott Winner, США
David Schlomo Aram, Израиль
Muhammad Sheikh Al-Islam Al-Tamimi, Катар
Muhammad Ahmad Al-Sabyan, Abd Al-Monaem Fahd Al-Hrej, Ahmad bin Nawfal Al-Drej, Muhammad Hassan Al-Subay'i, Qassem Saad Al-Shummari, Ayman Qassem Al-Tha'libi - Саудиты
Amajd Qassem At-Tyrawi, Иордания
Muhammad Al-Sharifi Al-Idrissi, Марокко

----------


## OKA

"Багдад, 21 Декабря 2016, 18:32 — REGNUM  Иракские вооруженные силы, пытающиеся освободить от террористов «Исламского государства» крупнейший город Мосул, будут перевооружены надлежащим образом, заявил американский генерал, Мэтью Излер, сообщает 21 декабря Reuters.

«Переоснащение армии коалиции необходимо для дальнейшего прогресса и успеха в операции по освобождению Мосула», — заявил Мэтью Излер, бригадный генерал ВВС США, заместитель командующего ВВС коалиции.

Переоснащение продлится следующие 65 дней, оно будет включать в себя починку автомобилей, пополнение боеприпасов и подготовку к следующей стадии операции.

Элитные подразделения отбили четверть территории северного Мосула, но их продвижение было остановлено. Несколько тысяч иракских полицейских были переброшены с юга, в восточную часть города, для укрепления данного участка..."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2220504.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Авиаудар США уничтожил танки и ПВО террористов близ Пальмиры*

Соединенные Штаты совершили удар по боевикам запрещенной в России организации ИГИЛ. Информацию об этом сообщает Reuters. В заявлении агентства говорится, что авиаудары были нанесены 15 декабря. Атака состоялась после предупреждения от американских военных о потенциальной угрозе со стороны захваченной в Пальмире техники. О результатах удара в данный момент известно следующее.

Согласно сообщению агентства Reuters, коалиция во главе с США уничтожила 14 танков, зенитных установок и другого вооружения на окраинах захваченного экстремистами города Пальмира. Город находится в руках террористов из Исламского государства с 11 декабря. По сообщениям правительства Сирии, это произошло из-за концентрации основных сил на освобождении Алеппо.

Ссылка - https://novostionline.net/politika/a...-bliz-palmiry/

----------


## KURYER

Складывается ощущение, что глава МО не совсем корректен в цифрах:



> Боевой опыт в Сирии получили *более 80% летного состава Воздушно-космических сил России*, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу на заседании итоговой коллегии Минобороны РФ.
> «Значительно повысился уровень подготовки военнослужащих. Боевой опыт в Сирии получили *84%* летного состава ВКС России», - сказал Шойгу.

----------


## OKA

" Сирия новости 22 декабря 2016 19.30: ИГ атаковало САА в Хомсе, ВКС РФ нанесли удар по боевикам в Хаме

Сирия, 22 декабря. Идут ожесточенные бои между сирийской армией и террористами ИГ* на востоке провинции Хомс. ВКС РФ нанесли серию авиаударов по опорным пунктам боевиков в провинции Хама. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

Сирийская арабская армия атаковала боевиков террористической группировки «Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам»*** в районе Аль-Мидани в Восточной Гуте Дамаска. В результате наступления был ликвидирован полевой командир исламистов Абу Мухаммад аль-Хут.

В результате наступления САА был ликвидирован полевой командир исламистов Абу Мухаммад аль-Хут

Провинция Алеппо

Количество погибших турецких солдат в боях с террористами ИГ за город Аль-Баб, расположенный на севере Сирии, выросло до 16, еще трое находятся в критическом состоянии. Ранее сообщалось, что в рамках наступательной операции «Щит Евфрата» в районе Аль-Баба за сутки погибли 10 турецких военнослужащих.

В южную часть провинции Алеппо прибыли два автобуса с ранеными, больными, женщинами и детьми из населенных пунктов Кафрайя и Аль-Фуа, расположенных в провинции Идлиб. Эвакуация жителей шиитских поселений проходила под контролем сирийского общества Красного полумесяца и международного комитета Красного креста.

Провинция Хомс

Военные источники сообщают об ожесточенных боях между правительственными войсками и террористами ИГ в районе аэропорта Т-4 на востоке провинции Хомс. По неподтвержденным данным оппозиционных источников, в ходе столкновений боевики уничтожили танк, принадлежащий сирийской армии, данные проверяются.

Военнослужащие правительственной армии ликвидировали группу боевиков террористических группировок «Джебхат Ан-Нусра» и «Ахрар Аш-Шам» (обе запрещены в РФ) в ходе боев вблизи населенного пункта Азыдин. Также бойцы САА уничтожили семь единиц военной техники исламистов и несколько автомобилей, оснащенных пулеметами.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Военные источники сообщают о столкновениях между сирийской армией и террористами ИГ на нескольких фронтах на окраинах города Дейр эз-Зор. Информация о результатах боев уточняется.


Сирия: карта боевых действий Федеральное агентство новостей /

Провинция Даръа

Разведка сирийской армии выявила беспилотные летающие аппараты, принадлежащие боевикам, в окрестностях города Даръа. Правительственные войска сбили 10 беспилотников, которые направлялись из деревни Аль-Нуайма в восточной части провинции в город Даръа. Также сообщается, что все дроны были заминированы.

В окрестностях города Изра в пригороде Даръа идут столкновения между правительственными войсками и боевиками-оппозиционерами. В результате боев были нейтрализованы несколько исламистов.

Провинция Идлиб

В провинцию Алеппо прибыли два автобуса с ранеными и больными беженцами из городов Аль-Фуа и Кафрайя в пригороде Идлиба, еще две машины ожидают отправления в течение двух суток. Ранее сообщалось, что власти Сирии начали эвакуацию 4000 человек из шиитских поселений, расположенных в северной части провинции.

В провинцию Алеппо прибыли два автобуса с ранеными и больными беженцами из городов Аль-Фуа и Кафрайя в пригороде Идлиба

Провинция Ракка

Курдские отряды народной самообороны развернули наступательную операцию на позиции террористов ИГ, расположенные в северо-западном направлении от города Ракка. В результате боев курды освободили населенный пункт Карван, ликвидировав нескольких исламистов.

Провинция Хама

ВКС РФ нанесли серию авиаударов по опорным пунктам боевиков, расположенным в окрестностях населенного пункта Каср Ибн Вардан в восточном пригороде Хамы. Информация о результатах воздушной операции пока уточняется.

Ирак

Иракская армия успешно отразила нападение террористов ИГ на ее позиции в районе Аль-Даравша к юго-западу от города Багдад. В результате боев были уничтожены два террориста-смертника.

Количество погибших в результате теракта, устроенного боевиками ИГ в районе Гекджали на востоке Мосула, увеличилось до 30 человек. Ранее сообщалось, что трое террористов-смертников «Исламского государства» въехали на автомобилях в густонаселенный квартал и привели в действие «пояса шахида».

ВВС международной антитеррористической коалиции нанесла авиаудар по позициям исламистов, укрывшихся в районе населенных пунктов Таза, Аль-Рашад и Дахук. В результате воздушной операции были уничтожены 17 террористов ИГ.

Алексей Громов "

https://riafan.ru/588136-siriya-novo...oevikam-v-hame


"Турецкая армия и протурецкие боевики продолжают попытки взять г.Эль-Баб на севере Сирии, находящийся под контролем террористической организации ИГ. Боевики ИГ оказывают там упорное сопротивление, вчера Турция заявила о гибели 14 своих военных, еще 33 были ранены. Это самые большие потери турецкой армии в Сирии за один день боев. Потери протурецких формирований, должно быть намного больше, так как они основную массу пехоты составляют. При этом Турция заявляет, что было уничтожено 138 боевиков ИГ.



Судя по характерному следу, это ракеты ПТРК "Метис", точнее наверное даже "Метис-М" поражают танк Leopard 2A4, БМП ACV-15 и вероятно MRAP Kirpi турецкой армии около Эль-Баба.
via https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/stat...54123540705280

   

P.S. Вдогонку, первый захваченный боевиками ИГ Leopard 2A4 + бульдозер, одежда и аммуниция, брошенные турецкими войсками и протурецкими формированиями

https://twitter.com/SameralAtrush/st...00500153139200

А официальное количество погибших турецких военных 21 декабря увеличилось до 16 человек.

P.P.S. Как оказывается, там было захвачено два (или даже три ?) Leopard 2A4 и еще FCV-15

 

via https://twitter.com/bjoernstritzel/s...46651518664704 "

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/555508.html

Ну вот, у людоедов теперь ещё и  "леопарды" появятся... Какие-то неудачные дебюты боевого применения этих танков на Б.В. 

В жж Б.Рожин пишет : "один из захваченных Халифатом "Леопардов" уже был уничтожен ударом с воздуха." .


Первый снег в Алеппо :




Российские военные принимавшие участие в освобождении Алеппо



http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3142218.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Москва. 23 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Президент России Владимир Путин подписал распоряжение о подписании соглашения между РФ и Сирией о расширении территории пункта материально-технического обеспечения Военно-морского флота РФ в районе порта Тартус и заходах военных кораблей РФ в территориальное море, внутренние воды и порты Сирии, сообщается на сайте Кремля.
       Отмечается, что положениями Соглашения регулируются вопросы, касающиеся расширения территории пункта материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ России в районе порта Тартус, развития и модернизации его инфраструктуры, а также определяется порядок захода военных кораблей России в территориальное море, внутренние воды и порты Сирийской Арабской Республики.
       Кроме того, Соглашением определяется статус личного состава пункта материально-технического обеспечения Военно-Морского Флота России, членов семей личного состава, а также компетентных органов Российской Стороны."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=436531

----------


## LansE293

*За победой сирийской армии в Алеппо стоят спецслужбы*


> bmpd
> December 23rd, 0:02
> Как сообщает французский бюллетень «Intelligence online» в материале «La strategie victorieuse de Damas a Alep», аналогично своим западным коллегам, спецслужбы Турции и арабских стран теряются в догадках, пытаясь осознать, каким образом сирийской армии удалось отбить Алеппо так быстро. Согласно информации от некоторых источников из служб безопасности стран региона, им с некоторым опозданием удалось понять, до какой степени группы боевиков пронизаны агентами сирийских спецслужб. Это в первую очередь сотрудники разведки ВВС, возглавляемой Джамилом Хассаном, который управлял этой операцией по кропотливому созданию ячеек в Алеппо, что позволило Дамаску быть в курсе действий групп боевиков. Эта структура, которую спецслужбы в Ливане и Иордании называют «паучья сеть», потребовала для своего создания несколько месяцев, но в конце концов дала результаты.
> Сирийцам также помогало российское ГРУ, которое было хорошо информировано о тактических перемещениях в городе групп чеченских боевиков. В регионе, который весьма чувствителен к теориям заговора, это массированное проникновение в ряды боевиков позволило к тому же вызвать серьезную паранойю у боевиков, которые обвиняют друг друга в сотрудничестве с режимом Башара Асада.

----------


## KURYER

.................



> Авиадиспетчеры в Сочи не могут установить связь с самолетом Ту-154, вылетевшим несколько минут назад, сообщал "Интерфаксу" источник в экстренных службах. Самолет, по предварительным данным, направлялся в Сирию.
> "Самолет Ту-154 вылетел из Сочи, однако спустя несколько минут исчез с экранов радаров", - сказал источник. По его словам, на борту самолета около сотни человек.
> По предварительным данным, пропавший над черным морем самолет принадлежал министерству обороны. Источник сообщил, что отметка самолета на экране радара пропала, когда он выполнял маневр над российской акваторией Черного моря.
> Другой источник в экстренных службах региона подтвердил агентству, что самолет - военный. На его борту находятся около 100 человек. "Это военнослужащие", - заявил собеседник агентства.
> По его словам, самолет вылетел в 5:20 мск и уже через 20 минут (5:40 мск) исчез с радаров.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> На его борту находятся около 100 человек. "Это военнослужащие", - заявил собеседник агентства.


"На борту пропавшего с радаров самолета Ту-154 находились военнослужащие Вооруженных сил РФ, а также летевшие поздравлять с Новым годом авиагруппу ВКС России на авиабазе «Хмеймим» артисты ансамбля имени Александрова и девять представителей российских СМИ", — говорится в сообщении.
В ведомстве добавили, что к поиску самолета привлечены все поисково-спасательные службы Минобороны России и других федеральных ведомств."
https://ria.ru/incidents/20161225/1484532341.html

В Минобороны РФ сообщили, что обломки Ту-154 найдены в 1,5 км от побережья Сочи на глубине 50-70 м, сообщает ТАСС.  В МЧС подтвердили обнаружение места падения самолета Ту-154 в Черном море. "В 5,5 км от береговой линии найдено маслянистое пятно. В 1,5 км от берега - фрагменты лайнера, в частности, стойка шасси. В акватории Черного моря обнаружены личные вещи пассажиров самолета", - сообщили в пресс-службе Южного регионального центра МЧС.
http://khabar.kz/ru/news/v-mire/item...v-chernom-more

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## OKA

" Сирия новости 25 декабря 2016 12.30: Ирак освободил от ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) часть Ниневии, САА атаковала ССА в Дамаске  Сегодня 12:30  farsnews.com /

Сирийская армия открыла огонь по позициям боевиков в Восточной Гуте Дамаска. Иракские силы контролируют 44% территории в провинции Ниневия. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).

Провинция Дамаск

Сирийская арабская армия (САА) открыла огонь по опорным пунктам боевиков-оппозиционеров, укрепившихся в районе Аль-Зарифии в Восточной Гуте. В ходе обстрела были уничтожены несколько террористов.

Провинция Латакия

В полутора километрах от Сочи разбился самолет Ту-154 Министерства обороны РФ, который направлялся в провинцию Латакия. На борту находились 91 человек, 83 пассажира и 8 членов экипажа. Сообщается, что к поиску самолета в настоящее время привлечены все поисково-спасательные службы Минобороны России и других федеральных ведомств. На месте крушения найдены тела четырех погибших. 

Провинция Алеппо

Идут бои между турецкой армией и террористами ИГ* в районе города Аль-Баб. В ходе столкновения были уничтожены 12 исламистов.

Провинция Хомс

Военные источники сообщают, что продолжаются бои между боевиками «Исламского государства» сирийской армией в районе авиабазы Т-4. Военнослужащие САА успешно отразили наступление радикалов, ликвидировав нескольких боевиков.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Террористы ИГ захватили несколько новых позиций в районе Шухада, ранее подконтрольных САА. В окрестностях населенных пунктов Рашидия и Хавика идут столкновения между экстремистами и правительственными войсками.

Провинция Ракка

Местные жители сообщили о боях в окрестностях города Джобар в западном направлении от города Ракка. Медиа-крыло «Исламского государства» заявило, что в ходе столкновения погибли 20 солдат курдских отрядов народной самообороны YPG, информация проверяется.

Провинция Хама

Сирийские бомбардировщики нанесли серию атак по террористам ИГ в восточной части провинции Хама. В результате воздушной операции был уничтожен один из ключевых пунктов управления исламистов, также ликвидированы несколько боевиков.

Провинция Хасака

Террористы ИГ сбили беспилотный летательный аппарат, патрулирующий окрестности в западном направлении от города Хасака. Сообщается, что беспилотник принадлежал курдским военным формированиям.

Ирак

Иракские силы безопасности контролируют 44% территории в провинции Ниневия. Кроме того, в районе Сихья на востоке Мосула идут бои между боевиками ИГ и иракскими силами безопасности. Данные об итогах операции пока уточняются.

В городе Рамади в районе городского рынка прогремел взрыв, сдетонировало самодельное взрывное устройство, заложенное в автомобиле. Информация о пострадавших пока уточняется. Ответственность за теракт взяла на себя террористическая группировка «Исламское государство».

В освобожденном от исламистов иракском христианском городе Бартелла отметили Рождество. Местные источники сообщают, что жители впервые за два года смогли отпраздновать один из самых значимых для христиан дней."

https://riafan.ru/589077-siriya-novo...-ssa-v-damaske


    

Французский спецназ в Ираке. Большая подборка фото :

Au Levant, contre Daech avec les Forces Spéciales : un reportage de Thomas Goisque - цинк (по ссылке больше фотографий + сканы журнальной статьи на французском языке, для которой они были сделаны)

Французский спецназ в Ираке - Colonel Cassad






Про итоги сирийской кампании-2016 :

Итоги Сирийской кампании для России в 2016 году - bmpd

----------


## LansE293

Появились сообщения, что бармалеи около Raqqa сбили А-10, принадлежащий США, пилот попал в плен к ИГИЛ
https://twitter.com/Nidalgazaui/stat...81323984289792
Фото-видео подтверждения нет, поэтому есть надежда, что просто организованный вброс.



> Представитель Пентагона Эрик Пахон заявил, что заявление боевиков ИГИЛ* о сбитом в Сирии американском штурмовике A-10 Thunderbolt II не соответствует действительности.
> — На данный момент нет информации о сбитом самолёте коалиции, — заявил представитель Минобороны США.
> Ранее ряд местных изданий со ссылкой на боевиков ИГИЛ сообщил, что экстремисты нанесли удар по американскому самолёту в районе провинции Хасаке.


https://life.ru/t/новости/919886/v_p...k_a-10_v_sirii

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Доктор Лиза погибла, я до сих пор не верю


А чем вам приглянулась (из всего списка погибших) гражданка США с 1986 года,детский реаниматолог-анестезиолог (ни секунды по специальности не работавшая),получившая в США образование по специальности «паллиативная медицина» (красивый "уход" на тот свет безнадежно больных),член правления Фонда помощи хосписам «Вера». Учредитель и президент американского фонда VALE Hospice International.Основатель фонда «Справедливая помощь», спонсируемый партией «Справедливая Россия».Супруга (по слухам) человека входящего в списки российского Форбс?
Там погибло достаточно много людей-отнюдь не бездарей.

----------


## L39aero

Приглянулась всем тем,что помогала детям,и пробивала наших чинуш еще как,и если и использовала админ ресурс свой,то только в путь,в таких целях и надо!так что этот человек действительно ужасная потеря,неумоляя конечно потери остальных,все чего-то то достигли,к чему-то стремились,но жизнь распорядилась иначе,а то что вы список привели,так боже упаси,у нас пол страны никогда по дипломированным специальностям не трудилась и добивалась огромных высот,а то что гражданка США, так а конкретно вы что-то имеете против граждан этой страны?Вы чем то лучше,выше???

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вы не нервничайте так.Я вообще то вопрос не вам задавал а уважаемому АРКАНу. Стал писать длинный ответ,но потом увидел,что сообщение АРКАНа удалено и все стер.

----------


## LansE293

*ВКС РФ оказали поддержку турецкой армии под городом Аль-Баб*




> В воскресенье ВКС РФ впервые за долгое время нанесли авиаудары по занятому террористами "Исламского государства" городу Аль-Баб на северо-востоке провинции Алеппо. Кроме того, впервые за время войны российская авиация оказала, таким образом, непосредственную поддержку турецкой армии, штурмующей город на протяжении уже более месяца.
> По данным военного источника на авиабазе Кувейрис, звено бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34 нанесли бомбовые удары по Аль-Бабу, уничтожив в результате несколько единиц техники боевиков ИГ.
> 
> Тем не менее, несмотря на поддержку со стороны ВКС РФ, подразделения турецкой армии не сумели удержать больницу Аль-Фарук и высоту Джабаль-аль-Акыл: террористам ИГ удалось взорвать на позициях турецких военных начинённый взрывчаткой автомобиль со смертником за рулём.
> В отношениях между правительствами РФ и Турции в настоящее время наблюдается заметное потепление, которое положило конец разногласиям, возникшим после того, как в прошлом году на севере Латакии турецкими ВВС был сбит российский бомбардировщик Су-24.
> Автор - Лейс Фадель.


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...l-bab-russian/

----------


## Pilot

Судя по сливу, не симметричная уборка закрылков, настораживает только большой угол атаки.

Это про Ту-154

----------


## LansE293

> Судя по сливу, не симметричная уборка закрылков, настораживает только большой угол атаки.
> Это про Ту-154


Большой угол атаки это со слов пограничника. Невероятно, но вроде как есть более достоверное свидетельство - видео всего полета этого борта:



> «Установлены и допрошены новые очевидцы авиакатастрофы, включая человека, который *снял взлет, последующий полет и падение воздушного судна в море.* 
> Читать полностью:  https://news.tut.by/world/525524.html


Параметрический самописец (МСРП-64) вроде тоже найден и его поднимают. Материалов для расследования предостаточно. Скоро все узнаем.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> видео всего полета этого борта


Говорили что есть запись с видеорегистратора, которую изъяли следователи.

----------


## LansE293

> Говорили что есть запись с видеорегистратора, которую изъяли следователи.


Простите за тупость, но мне одно не ясно со свидетелем-пограничником и видеозаписью. В Сочи восход ~7:50, рассвет начинается ~6 часов, но в день катастрофы была еще и сплошная облачность. Есть видео в инете с места катастрофы, так там в 5:50 над морем абсолютно темно. А самолет упал в 5:28. Что мог видеть свидетель-пограничник или заснять видеорегистратор? Или боец имел прибор ночного видения, а регистратор снимал в ИК диапазоне?

----------


## OKA

"Еще один сирийский МиГ-23МЛД



По всей видимости с авиабаза Хама, гда ранее были замечены другие сирийские МиГ-23МЛД с номерами 4005 Сирийский МиГ-23МЛД (23-18) - Юрий Лямин и 4000 Сирийский МиГ-23МЛД (23-18) - Юрий Лямин, что тоже были куплены с хранения в республике Беларусь в 2008 г.

номер  (4001) via https://twitter.com/DPRKJones/status/813979250537730048 

Еще один сирийский МиГ-23МЛД - Юрий Лямин

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

По данным арабских СМИ, самолеты ВКС РФ нанесли удары по объектам ИГ (запрещена в РФ), которые находятся в восточной части провинции Хомс до провинции Эр-Ракка.

Как передает "Интерфакс", это районы, по которым пролегает маршрут поставок нефти террористами. В частности, это богатые нефтью города Сукхана и Арак. Удары пришлись как раз по этим населенным пунктам.

----------


## LansE293

> *США признали гибель мирных жителей п*ри бомбежках в Ираке и Сирии
> 
> Осуществляемые возглавляемой Соединенными Штатами коалицией бомбежки в Ираке и Сирии привели к гибели по меньшей мере 188 мирных жителей. Как передает ТАСС, об этом сказано в заявлении для прессы, обнародованном штабом военной операции против террористической группировки «Исламское государство» (ИГ, запрещена в России).
> 
> «На сегодняшний день, опираясь на имеющуюся информацию, штаб... делает следующий вывод: более вероятно, чем нет, то, что по меньшей мере 188 мирных граждан были непреднамеренно убиты вследствие ударов коалиции с момента начала операции "Непоколебимая решимость"», — цитирует документ информагентство.
> Также там высказывается сожаление по поводу гибели мирных жителей из-за действий коалиции по уничтожению ИГ в Ираке и Сирии и выражаются соболезнования их родным.
> 30 декабря сообщалось, что мирные жители могли пострадать в результате авиаудара, нанесенного днем ранее международной коалицией во главе с США по ИГ в иракском городе Мосул. Мишенью был микроавтобус, в котором находились боевики, устроившие до этого обстрел из противотанкового гранатомета. Как выяснилось, местом авиаудара оказалась парковка больничного комплекса, на которой стоял автомобиль. «В результате возможны жертвы среди гражданского населения», — было сказано в заявлении коалиции. По факту случившегося начато расследование.


https://lenta.ru/news/2017/01/02/usa...yh_iraq_suria/

----------


## LansE293

Информация турецкого новостного канала АА: не очень ясно, то ли турецкие и российские самолеты поражают цели ИГИЛ (те совместная работа) или ВКС поддерживает операцию турецких войск и поражает цели ИГИЛ. В первых кадрах удар управляемым АСП, остальные не ясно, но точность везде отменная.

----------


## OKA

"КАИР, 4 января. /Корр. ТАСС Александр Елистратов/. Багдад заявил о крушении военного самолета иракских ВВС под городом Байджи приблизительно в 200 км к северо-западу от столицы страны. Об этом сегодня сообщил телеканал Sky News Arabia.

По его информации, иракская армия объявила о крушении боевого самолета близ города Байджи в провинции Салах-эд- Дин. Катастрофа произошла, по данным командования ВВС, по техническим причинам.

Ни о виде самолета, ни о судьбе экипажа не сообщается."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Багдад заявил о крушении военного самолета иракских ВВС близ города Байджи


"ПЕКИН, 4 января. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Селищев/. Правительство Китая направляет спецпосланника КНР по Сирии Се Сяояня в несколько стран, в том числе в Россию, чтобы обсудить возможности урегулирования сирийского кризиса. Как заявил в среду официальный представитель МИД Гэн Шуан, начиная с 5 января Се Сяоянь посетит Женеву, ЕС, Турцию и Россию.

"Правительство Сирии и основные силы оппозиции недавно подписали соглашение о прекращении огня и заявили о желании начать мирные переговоры. Это предоставляет новую возможность политического урегулирования сирийского вопроса", - сказал дипломат.

"Будучи постоянным членом СБ ООН, Китай играет положительную и конструктивную роль в разрешении сирийского вопроса", - добавил он. Официальный представитель МИД КНР не смог сообщить дату возвращения спецпосланника Китая по Сирии в Пекин.

В Сирии 30 декабря вступило в силу перемирие, гарантом которого выступают Россия и Турция."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Спецпосланник КНР по Сирии намерен обсудить с Россией решение сирийского вопроса



"Анкара, 4 января. Намеченные переговоры по мирному процессу в Сирии пройдут в столице Казахстана 23 января. Такую информацию распространило агентство Bloomberg со ссылкой на министерство иностранных дел Турции. 

Ранее стало известно, что представители России будут в Турции 9 и 10 января. Будут обсуждаться вопросы подготовки мирных переговоров в Астане, а также меры, которые будут применяться сторонами против нарушителей режима перемирия, введенного под Новый год в Сирии.

Напомним, президент Казахстана Нурсултан Назарбаев обещал всесторонне поддержать запланированные мирные переговоры. Основным их условием он назвал устойчивое соблюдение режима прекращения огня в Сирии, гарантом которого выступают Россия, поддерживающая сторону сирийской официальной власти, и Турция, выступающая на стороне оппозиции.

Между тем, как сообщала «Газета.ru», ряд групп сирийской оппозиции отказался от участия в переговоров, обвинив Дамаск в нарушениях режима перемирия.

Валентин Меликов "

https://riafan.ru/592179-siriya-turc...zahskoi-astane



"Коротко по текущей ситуации в Сирии.

1. Как и ожидалось, "перемирие" в Сирии оказалось лишь частичным - на ряде фронтов интенсивность боевых действий снизилась, на других - боевые действия продолжились. Это отражает прежде всего ограниченную степень влияния Турции на конгломерат группировок "умеренной оппозиции". Где уровень контроля и влияния выше - там интенсивность боевых действий ниже. И наоборот. Поэтому на фоне частичного перемирия, продолжились боевые действия в Вади Барада и Восточной Гуте, при этом боевики и САА обвиняют друг друга в срыве перемирия. Тут на деле ничего нового - ровно тоже самое наблюдалось и в рамках американо-российской сделки по Сирии.

2. В связи с этим, подготовка к переговорам в Астане продолжается, но не все боевики согласны туда ехать. Это на деле не так уж принципиально, так как текущеее перемирие очевидно используется сторонами для подготовки к предстоящим операциям на тех направлениях, где боевые действия продолжатся, как друг против друга, так и против Халифата. Где именно будет нанесен удар, пока не ясно - сирийские СМИ распространяют слухи о том, где может быть нанесен удар (Хомс, Хан-Туман, Дейр-Хафир и т.д.), создавая своеобразный информационный камуфляж для предстоящих операций, дабы противник (будь то "зеленые" или Халифат), не могли определить, где будет нанесен основной удар, хотя отмечаемые перегруппировки войск указывают на возрастающую активность САА к востоку и юго-западу от Алеппо, а так же в восточных районах провинции Хомс. Операции против анклавов вокруг Дамаска как и ранее будут вестить в основном за счет сил дислоцированных в провинции, к которым весной этого года должны добавиться силы нового армейского корпуса, который сейчас формируется с помощью России.

3. Принятие СБ ООН резолюции по Сирии в российской редакции означает, что мирные переговоры в Астане нынче стали более приоритетным направлением политического урегулирования, нежели венско-женевский процесс, которым заправляли США и ЕС. Ныне, инициатива в этом вопросе перешла к России, Ирану и Турции.Результат впрочем может быть идентичным, если США и Саудовская Аравия будут активно его саботировать в рамках прежнего курса, на что у Обамы осталось еще порядка двух недель.Собственно, Россия поэтому в этом вопросе не слишком и торопится, потому что с Обамой уже нет смысла о чем то договариваться, а обсуждать российско-турецкую сделку проще с Трампом, в рамках которой можно при определенных условиях рассчитывать на долгосрочные соглашения.

В целом, сирийская война после завершения битвы за Алеппо сейчас находится в некой промежуточной стадии. Основными точками бифуркации в ближайшие два месяца станут - переговоры США и РФ, переговоры в Астане с участием представителей Асада и оппозиции, реализация договоренностей России, Ирана и Турции, штурм турецкой армией Аль-Баба и предстоящее наступление САА. Данные события должны серьезно повлиять на военно-политическую обстановку и заложить основы для весенней кампании 2017-го года.

4. Что касается текущей ситуации на фронте, то:

1. Успехи САА в Вади Барада достаточно ограниченные, хотя даже источники боевиков отмечают, что правительственные силы добились продвижения на южных границах анклава. Местность там конечно не слишком благоприятствует наступлению, но очевидно, что САА не прочь добиться капитуляции Вади Барада по образцу Дарайи, Маадамии, Западной Гуты. Положение боевиков тяжелое, сейчас они предлагают решить проблемы с водоснабжением Дамаска, если САА прекратит атаки на анклав.
2. Фронт в районе Тияса стабилизирован, там идут позиционные бои к югу и востоку от авиабазы. В восточные районы провинции Хомс, а так же на саму авиабазы продолжают прибывать подкрепления. Вероятно начало операции в районе нефтяных полей к югу от Хувайсиса.
3. В восточной Гуте части САА и Республиканской Гвардии в ходе встречного боя в районе Хазрама (атаковать пытались обе стороны) с боевиками из "Джейх-аль-Ислам" добились успеха и снова захватили базу батальона ПВО. Боевики понесли существенные потери.

5. Стоит так же отметить, что за череду успешных операций на различных фронтах, полковник Сухейл аль-Хасан произведен в бригадные генералы. Вполне заслуженное повышение."

Коротко по Сирии - Colonel Cassad


Т-72 с защитой в Сирии :



Оквадрачивание: yuripasholok

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Близ Мосула упал иракский вертолет Ми-35*
> 
> Москва. 4 января. INTERFAX.RU - Боевой вертолет иракских ВВС потерпел крушение к югу от Мосула, погибли четверо военных, сообщают в среду западные СМИ.
> 
> По данным иракского военного командования, причиной крушения вертолета стала техническая неисправность.
> 
> Погибли все находившиеся на борту.
> 
> СМИ отмечают, что это был Ми-35 российского производства.


http://www.interfax.ru/world/544083

----------


## Djoker

Вади Барада

----------


## Let_nab

*Скопипастил:*

*Пример "честной" журналистики от английской Daily Mail.*

*Daily Mail: 'После месяцев воздушных бомбардировок Россия хвалится ужасающими руинами Алеппо'*

Прежде всего:
С этой статьёй у англичан прикол! По мере возникновения скандала и обсуждения этой их статьи - они начали у себя на сайте править подписи под фото. Изначальные подписи сделанные ими под фотографиями украденными с сайта Минобороны РФ они изменили. Представляю вам первый их вариант.
Их правку можно сравнить при просмотре сегодняшнего варианта их сайта и прошлого с этого поста.

Все наверное наслышаны про то, как боевые действия России выставляют за рубежом, но прямых сравнений или перевода таких статей не так много. Давайте немного исправим этот недостаток.

Как выставляют "плохих" русских, умалчивают даже то, что в реальности видим на фото. Это рассчитано на гражданскую публику, которая не разбираются в элементарном военном деле.

НИ СЛОВА О ТЕРРОРИСТАХ!!! Террористы это только те кто в Париже взрывает-стреляет и в Берлине на грузовике людей давит....
Акцент - русские пришли и всё превратили в руины, убивают гражданских, помогают режиму Асада, воюют с ПОВСТАНЦАМИ... Это только США\НАТО если кого-то и бомбят\уничтожают - так только террористов..., а вот если русские бомбят\уничтожают так только гражданских или повстанцев борющихся за свободу и ценности...

Итак, перед вами репортаж из небезызвестной и авторитетной Daily Mail (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ed-Aleppo.html). Публикация посвящена российским военным в Алеппо.



Первичная подпись под фото: На ужасающих фотографиях видны танки, едущие по улицам, покрытым разбитыми булыжниками, со множеством разрушенных зданий.
Отчаявшиеся сирийские женщины и босоногие дети получают жалкую милостыню едой от русских солдат. По вине России тысячи жителей бежали из древнего города Алеппо – одного из старейших и густонаселенных городов мира.

Сейчас исправили!.

Только столик с хлебушком и чаем!? А где раздача продуктов и гуманитарных грузов гражданскому населению Алеппо российскими военными? Где полевые госпитали оказывающие помощь гражданским жителям Алеппо!? 

Дальше идёт фоторепортаж, тиснутый с сайта Минобороны (http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery).
Это. Надо. Видеть.
Кто владеет английским – не поленитесь, полюбопытствуйте, поднятия настроения для. На серии снимков группа наших сапёров разминирует пригороды Алеппо; снимки снабжены подписями а-ля "Властелин колец: Две сорванные башни" в переводе Гоблина. 
Англичане из этой ДейлиМ такую отсебятину под нашими фото сделали, что диву даёшься!



Weapons lie on the dusty ground in Aleppo, the ancient city that has been partially reduced to rubble by Putin’s troops

*Боеприпасы лежат на пыльной земле в Алеппо, древнего города, который был превращен в руины войсками Путина*

Ага! А до этого они жили-поживали мирно и тут к ним в "райские сады" пришли войска Путина и всё испортили!



A dog rests its head on a a soldier’s knee in Aleppo, where Russian troops have been heavily involved in fighting

Собака положила голову на колено солдата в Алеппо, где российские войска были сильно вовлечены в боевые действия.

Да уж, "сильно вовлечены" что собака даже устала...

Сейчас уже другой вариант: A bomb detection dog rests its head on a soldier's knee in Aleppo, where Russian troops have been heavily involved in fighting

Тут уже оказывается собака то сапёрная по поиску мин! Вот как!



A shell lies in the dusty earth in Aleppo where Russian troops have been battling Islamic State insurgents, resulting in heavy civilian losses

Мина лежит в пыльной земле в Алеппо, где русские войска боролись с повстанцами исламского государства, что привело к тяжелым потерям среди гражданских.

"Боролись с повстанцами"!!!??? А террористы это только те, кто взрывает в Париже и в Берлине на грузовике людей давит!?



A member of Russian military personnel checks his equipment, behind the thorny Syrian ground

Российский военнослужащий проверяет свое оборудование, за тернистой сирийской земле. (Прим: это мина. M18 Claimore производства США)

Ага! Ещё бы написали, что проверяет правильно ли он установил американскую мину!!!



Missiles daubed with Arabic writing are lined up on the ground by Russian troops, who have been backing Syrian government forces in their brutal assaults on rebel-held areas of Aleppo

Ракеты, исписанные арабскими надписями, выстроены на земле русскими войсками, которые помогали сирийским правительственным силам в их жестоких нападениях на удерживаемые повстанцами районы Алеппо.

Классика жанра! Ключевое не "боеприпасы террористов", а "русские войска помогали" Асаду в борьбе с повстанцами... Повстанцами, Карл! Именно с повстанцами борющимися за свободный город Алеппо!!! 



A Russian mine lies hidden in a thorny bush on the dusty Aleppo ground

Российская мина скрывается в колючем кусте на пыльной алеппской земле. (Прим: Американская Клеймор M18 крупным планом)

Вот тут они исправили первый вариант и убрали "русская"! А почему бы не написать, что мина американская - ведь в начальном варианте написали "русская"!?



Первый вариант у них был: A Russian soldier studies his equipment as an army vehicle drives past him

Русский солдат изучает свое оборудование, пока армейский автомобиль проезжает мимо него.

Сейчас написали: A Russian soldier studies his equipment as an Uran-6 remote operated mine vehicle drives past him

Российский солдат изучает свое оборудование, пока дистанционно управляемое транспортное средство Uran-6 проезжает мимо него.



Первый вариант их подписи под фото был: A soldier daubs graffiti written in Russian on a wall in Aleppo, underneath previous graffiti written in Arabic

Солдат мазюкает неприличное граффити на стене в Алеппо, поверх старой надписи на арабском.

Сейчас исправили на: A soldier writes 'no mines' in Russian on a wall in Aleppo with the area having been secured

Солдат пишет "мин нет" на русском языке на стене в Алеппо где территория проверена.



A Russian soldier concentrates on his handheld computer as the buildings of Aleppo stand crumbling behind him and his military digger

Русский солдат концентрируется на своем КПК, за ним и его военным копателем разрушенные здания Алеппо. Вообще то это минный тральщик и наш военнослужащий с пультом дистанционного управления оным. Главное - указать на руины и русского с компьютером..., наплевать что инженерная машина расчищает завалы и готовит город для мирной жизни...



Первый вариант надписи был: This picture, proudly shared by the Russian Ministry of Defence, shows a huge explosion in the already devastated city

Эта картина, которой с гордостью поделилось Министерство обороны России, показывая огромный взрыв в уже разрушенном городе.

Сейчас: This picture, shared by the Russian Ministry of Defence, shows a huge explosion among the rubble

Эта картина, которой поделилось Министерство обороны России, показывая огромный взрыв среди обломков.

Ага! Русские тупо всё взрывают и взрывают! А почему бы не написать, что это подрыв заложенных террористами в городе наиболее опасных мин при разминировании российскими сапёрами!?



Russian soldiers pick through the rubble on this Aleppo street, which has been severely damaged in the bombardment, while the remains of a burnt-out car stand in the background

Российские солдаты роются под завалами на этой улице Алеппо, которая была сильно повреждена при бомбардировке, в то время как остатки сгоревшего автомобиля стоят на заднем плане.

"Роются"!? Наверно барахло ищут!? А почему бы не написать, что это сапёры очищают город от мин террористов!?



A soldier studies his weaponry as he stands beside a flyover bridge, which was once busy with civilian traffic

Солдат изучает свое оружие, когда он стоит рядом с эстакадой моста, который когда-то был занят гражданским движением.



Russian soldiers pick their way through a barren field in Aleppo, which has borne the brunt of fighting in Syria

Русские солдаты идут в Алеппо по бесплодному полю, несущему ожоги сирийской войны. (Вот такие они суровые, эти русские — гуляют по полям строго развёрнутыми шеренгами, в доспехах взрывотехников и с миноискателями)



Soldiers use a dog to help them pick through broken buildings in the heart of the ancient city

Солдаты используют собаку, чтобы она помогла им пробраться через разрушенные здания в самом центре древнего города



A heavily armed Russian soldier works on the ground in the deserted streets of the Syrian city

Тяжеловооруженный русский солдат работает на земле на пустынной улице сирийского города.

О как! И что это он "работает"!? Уж не сапёр это обезвреживает мины заложенные террористами в Алеппо!?

По ссылке на статью в Дейли Майл — есть еще фото с соответствующими подписями, желающие могут ознакомиться.

Комментарии обнадеживают (более двух сотен): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ed-Aleppo.html






Бонусом:

Помните, на днях был репортаж по ТВ про советский диафильм из 60-х годов 20-го века?



Да, Daily Mail им тоже заинтересовалась. Теперь это "советская пропаганда, как коммунизм должен был захватить весь мир" - (1960s propaganda images show how Soviet Union thought the world would look in 2017* | Daily Mail Online)

----------


## Djoker

> *Авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов" покидает зону сирийского конфликта*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 6 января. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ приступило к сокращению группировки войск в Сирии в соответствии с решением президента РФ Владимира Путина, первой зону конфликта покинет авианосная группа ВМФ РФ во главе с авианосцем "Адмирал Кузнецов".
> 
> Об этом сообщил начальник Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.
> 
> "В соответствии с решением Верховного главнокомандующего ВС РФ Владимира Путина Минобороны России приступает к сокращению группировки Вооруженных сил в Сирии", - сказал он. По его словам, первыми зону конфликта покинут корабли авианосной группы Северного флота во главе с единственным российским авианосцем "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов".
> ...


ТАСС: Политика - Авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов" покидает зону сирийского конфликта

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ирак

----------


## Pilot

Лечиков наградили :))))

----------


## Djoker

Расход высокоточных авиабомб JDAM, SDB и ракет Hellfire ВВС США в компании против Исламского государства в Ираке и Сирии за период с 1-го октября 2015-го по 30 сентября 2016-го года.

По данным на середину декабря ВВС США нанесли 13041 авиаудар против Исламского государства за 28 месяцев компании. Союзники из коалиции провели дополнительные 3747 ударов за тот же период.

Всего с начало компании в августе 2014-го ВВС США израсходовали 40000 высокоточных боеприпасов потратив примерно 2 млрд. $.



Defense Firms Cash In Amid Soaring Demand for Munitions - WSJ

----------


## Djoker

Дейр-эз-Зор

----------


## Djoker

Эль-Баб


https://dawaalhaq.com/post/61268

----------


## Djoker

Состав авиагруппы по последним репортажам:

4 МиГ-29К/КУБ
9 Су-33
5 Ка-27/29/31
2 Ка-52





Análisis Militares:

----------


## Avia M

"Они (летчики ВКС РФ - прим. ТАСС) реагируют вербально на запросы опознать себя редко или вообще не реагируют. Они меняют курс редко или вообще не меняют. Мы уходим в сторону. Мы не знаем, что они видят или не видят, и мы не хотим, чтобы они налетели на одного из нас", - приводит издание мнение командира 380-го экспедиционного звена ВВС США бригадного генерала Чарльза Коркоряна.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - WSJ: военные США обвиняют летчиков ВКС РФ в опасных сближениях в небе над Сирией

P.S. Не знаю как там в Америке, а у нас лётчики - курс не меняют... :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 10 янв - РИА Новости. Бомбардировщик Б-52 США без уведомления РФ нанес 3 января удар в провинции Идлиб, в результате удара погибли более 20 мирных жителей, сообщил во вторник на селекторном совещании в Минобороны начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.

"Мы помним, что 17 сентября прошлого года американская авиация нанесла в районе Дейр-эз-Зор удар по правительственным войскам, после которого формирования ИГИЛ перешли в атаку", - отметил он.

"Последний тому пример - нанесение удара 3 января этого года бомбардировщиком Б-52 без уведомления российской стороны по населенному пункту Сармада в провинции Идлиб, который находится в районе, на который распространяется режим прекращения боевых действий. В результате удара погибли более 20 мирных жителей", - сказал Герасимов.

Самолеты международной «антиигиловской коалиции» нанесли 17 сентября четыре удара по сирийским войскам, находившимся в окружении боевиков запрещенной в РФ и других странах террористической группировки ИГ в районе аэродрома Дейр- эз-Зора. По данным сирийского правительства, погибли 83 человека, более 100 были ранены. После нанесения ударов боевики ИГ перешли в наступление на позиции армии Сирии.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 10 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу рассчитывает, что переговоры в Астане станут началом мирного урегулирования в Сирии, а к борьбе с терроризмом в этой стране присоединятся военные других государств.

"Усилиями Российской Федерации, Вооруженных сил Сирии, наших коллег и партнеров, которые присоединились к выполнению этой сложной и тяжелой миссии, удалось достичь договоренности по встрече в Астане и началу политического процесса переговоров по прекращению огня в Сирии", - заявил министр во вторник на встрече с руководящим составом Вооруженных сил России.

Он напомнил, что ВКС России с конца прошлого года приостановили боевые действия на территории Сирии, кроме ударов по международным террористическим группировкам ИГИЛ и "Джабхат-ан-Нусра", запрещенным в РФ.

"Во всем остальном (в борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии - ИФ) операция продолжается, и, надеюсь, к ней присоединятся и другие наши коллеги, я имею в виду авиацию и силы других стран", - сказал он. др

----------


## OKA

"10 января 2017 г. из Моздока в Хмеймим «в рамках сокращения нашего военного присутствия» прибыли 12 штурмовиков Су-25. Сопровождение осуществляли Ил-76МД (бортовые номера RA76771, RA76724 и RF78795). "Грачи" прилетели. "






Новогоднее сокращение военного присутствия: российские Су-25 летят в Хмеймим или "грачи" прилетели: diana_mihailova

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 11 января. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские военные заявили, что по официальным каналам не получали от Пентагона информации об опасном приближении истребителей РФ в Сирии к самолетам ВВС США, и настаивают на высоком профессионализме российских летчиков.

"Во всяком случае, ни от самого генерала Коркорана, ни от представителей его руководства в Пентагоне во время регулярных видеомостов с Минобороны России по вопросам соблюдения меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов в небе Сирии подобных претензий мы не слышали", - сказал в среду официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

Так он прокомментировал журналистам заявления газете Wall Street Journal американского бригадного генерала Чарльза Коркорана об опасных приближениях российских истребителей в Сирии к самолетам ВВС США.

"Авиация ВВС США и международной коалиции в ходе операций в Сирии пытается действовать скрытно. Наши американские коллеги не любят уведомлять о планах боевого применения своих самолетов, изредка обозначая только период времени и примерный район. Но не конкретные типы самолетов и их принадлежность", - сказал И.Конашенков.

При этом он заявил: "Действуют наши летчики очень профессионально, соблюдая все меры безопасности".

По словам И.Конашенкова, "российские пилоты регулярно напоминают американским и другим пилотам коалиции в небе Сирии, что они там не одиноки и не невидимы".

Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ заявил, что скрытность действий американской авиации в Сирии позволяла "в случае трагических ошибок самолетов коалиции потом уходить от ответственности за гибель мирных жителей и уничтожение мирных объектов".

В качестве примера И.Конашенков привел бомбардировку в октябре 2016 года курдского села Хасаджек, повлекшую гибель мирных жителей. И.Конашенков напомнил об ударе 3 января 2017 года американскими стратегическими бомбардировщиками в провинции Идлиб с гибелью более 20 мирных жителей.

"Хотя до вступления в действие 30 декабря при посредничестве России, Ирана и Турции соглашения о прекращении боевых действий именно американские коллеги громче всех заявляли, что в провинции Идлиб нет никаких террористов. Неслучайно же туда из Алеппо выехала поддерживаемая США, Францией и Великобританией оппозиция во главе с представителями "Белых касок", - сказал генерал.

И.Конашенков заявил, что генерал Ч.Коркоран сам признал, что американских военных зачастую просто нельзя найти на другой стороне "горячей линии" в Катаре, предназначенной для обсуждения и решения спорных вопросов.

"Возможно, если бы они эту линию использовали чаще и по назначению, командующему 380-м экспедиционным крылом ВВС США не пришлось бы выдумывать несуществующие проблемы в интервью", - сообщил И.Конашенков.

"Трудно понять, являются ли сделанные заявления искренним мнением генерала Коркорана или его, как и многих других, просто использовала уходящая администрация США в рамках прощального русофобского спектакля", - заявил И.Конашенков.

----------


## OKA

" Американцы эвакуируют свою агентуру из района Дейр-эз-Зор в Сирии
По информации, поступившей от местных источников во вторник, вертолеты американской коалиции провели беспрецедентную для них операцию к западу от города Дейр-эз-Зор. В ходе операции американцы эвакуировали из этого района иностранных боевиков ИГИЛ. 

Как сообщили эти источники, в операции по эвакуации участвовали 6 вертолетов, в том числе 2 вертолета с солдатами и переводчиками с арабского на английский языки. Операция проводилась неподалеку от станции аль-Кебр (al-Kebr station).

Американские военнослужащие высадились с вертолетов, нанесли удар по террористам у водонапорной станции и уничтожили часть из них. «Затем они взяли в плен террористов ИГИЛ. Вся операция напоминала театральное представление».

«Вся операция была похожа на учения, и подозрения возросли после того, как стало известно, что в вертолетах вывезены террористы иностранного происхождения», -  рассказал источник информации.
Из сообщений других источников известно, что «военнослужащие коалиции, разговаривающие на диалекте арабского языка характерном для жителей государств Персидского залива также эвакуировали некоторых боевиков, не сирийцев из состава ИГИЛ».

Информация по операции спецподразделения США в провинции ДЭЗ почти сразу просочилась в средства массовой информации. При этом обращает на себя внимание не характерная для боевых действий американцев тактика. Обычно по халифату наносится авиаудар, а наземную операцию предоставляют союзникам.

В данном случае, судя по непосредственному участию американских спецподразделений, вывозить пришлось ценных лиц из состава боевиков, советников и руководства халифата ("умеренной оппозиции"), что не было связано с «нанесением удара по террористам» или с какими-либо тактическими задачами.

Подобная эвакуация может свидетельствовать о том, что развитие ситуации в провинции оценивается американским командованием как негативное для противостоящих законному правительству Сирии группировок, из чего, учитывая недавний пример потери нескольких десятков агентов в Восточном Алеппо при его освобождении, сделан правильный вывод."

Американцы эвакуируют свою агентуру из района Дейр-эз-Зор в Сирии: diana_mihailova

Грачи прилетели, спонсоры занервничали))

----------


## Fencer

> Грачи прилетели


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## KURYER

Иракцы в Мосуле обнаружили командный центр ИГИЛ с макетом местности:



Р.S. Академии ГШ ВС некоторых стран отдыхают.

----------


## Avia M

В рамках сокращения группировки в Сирии на территорию РФ перебазированы первые шесть бомбардировщиков Су-24, сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.

"На территорию РФ с авиабазы Хмеймим уже перебазированы первые шесть бомбардировщиков Су-24", - сказал И.Конашенков.

"В ближайшее время с территории Сирийской Арабской Республики спланирован вывод других летательных аппаратов, а также летного и инженерно-технического состава", - сообщил представитель Минобороны.

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны назвало "уткой" сообщения об увеличении военного присутствия РФ в Сирии*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 января. /ТАСС/. Первые шесть бомбардировщиков Су-24 уже переброшены с сирийской авиабазы Хмеймим на территорию России в рамках сокращения группировки Вооруженных сил РФ в Сирии.
> 
> Об этом сообщил журналистам официальный представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков.
> 
> При этом четыре штурмовика Су-25, о прибытии на авиабазу которых сообщил ранее американский телеканал FoxNews, были переброшены туда в рамках плановой ротации, пояснил Конашенков.
> ...


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны назвало "уткой" сообщения об увеличении военного присутствия РФ в Сирии

----------


## Djoker

> *В Пентагоне насчитали 154 боевых вылета с «Адмирала Кузнецова»*
> 
> 
> 
> Телеканал Fox News со ссылкой на источники в Пентагоне сообщил, что авиакрыло российского авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» совершило 154 боевых вылета в течение двух месяцев. По мнению американских военных специалистов, этот показатель свидетельствует об ограниченных возможностях российского авианосца.
> 
> «Мы делаем такое число вылетов (с авианосца — прим. "Ленты.ру") в течение нескольких дней», — сообщил собеседник телеканала. Кроме того, как отмечено в сообщении, некоторое количество вылетов самолеты «Кузнецова» провели с российской авиабазы Хмеймим близ Латакии.


https://lenta.ru/news/2017/01/12/carrier/

----------


## Muller

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Минобороны назвало "уткой" сообщения об увеличении военного присутствия РФ в Сирии


"...оборудованные современными навигационными системами и прицельным комплексом"

Это часом не Су-25СМ3 ли туда пришли для обкатки?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Да они, скорее всего.

А вот видео из Идлиба. Ми-8 и его сопровождение.

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...15382255213807

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> An Iraqi air force helicopter fires during a battle with Islamic State militants, in the Mithaq district of eastern Mosul, Iraq, January 3, 2017. REUTERS/Thaier Al-Sudani

----------


## Djoker

Пальмира

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Точки подвески на Ка-52 пусты? Или я просто не разглядел...

----------


## airwolf

> "...оборудованные современными навигационными системами и прицельным комплексом"
> 
> Это часом не Су-25СМ3 ли туда пришли для обкатки?


А Вы их видели хоть раз эти СУ-25СМ3?! Один самолёт проходящий испытания на 121 арз и больше нигде не светился.

----------


## Djoker

> Точки подвески на Ка-52 пусты? Или я просто не разглядел...


НАРы и вроде бы ПТУРы есть...

----------


## AndyK

> А Вы их видели хоть раз эти СУ-25СМ3?! Один самолёт проходящий испытания на 121 арз и больше нигде не светился.


Ну так то их 5 шт. по контракту до 20 декабря 2016 г. должны были изготовить Первые серийно модернизированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3 - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

На 6:48 - Су-35С

----------


## Panda-9

Правда? Нет?



> Боевики ИГ окружили авиабазу сирийской армии в Дейр-эз-Зоре


https://ria.ru/syria/20170116/1485812899.html

----------


## Pilot

к сожалению, правда :((

----------


## OKA

> Правда? Нет?
> 
> https://ria.ru/syria/20170116/1485812899.html



"В продолжение к Дейр-эз-Зор.16.01.2017 - Colonel Cassad

К вечеру 16 января Халифат смог разрезать анклав в Дейр-эз-Зоре на две части. Выход к трассе произошел после удара в квартале Харабеш, где боевики заняли керамический завод.

 

Обновленные карты отражают в целом безрадостную для сирийцев картину. При текущей конфигурации фронта, будет сильно затруднено снабжение, что позволит Халифату более эффективно атаковать разрозненные узлы обороны сирийцев.

Стоит ожидать сильных бомбардировок участка прорыва и контратак САА с целью восстановить сообщение с авиабазой.

Единственный позитив, армия смогла удержать госпиталь "Ассад" и университет Аль-Фурат.

Линия фронта проходит примерно в 1-1,5 километров от них.

Нечто подобное уже было в 18 мая прошлого года. Тогда сирийцы смогли удержаться."

Подробнее :

Дейр-эз-Зор. Рассечение - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Panda-9

Сегодня пооптимистичней.



> В районе Дейр-эз-Зора и Пальмиры войска Сирии при поддержке ополчения начали атаки на позиции террористической организации «Исламское государство», авиабазе Дейр-эз-Зор больше не угрожает окружение, сообщают СМИ.


 ВЗГЛЯД / Сирийские войска начали наступление в районе Дейр-эз-Зора и Пальмиры

----------


## airwolf

> Ну так то их 5 шт. по контракту до 20 декабря 2016 г. должны были изготовить Первые серийно модернизированные штурмовики Су-25СМ3 - bmpd


Ключевое слово должны были,еслиб изготовили МО раструбили бы во все СМИ,а так пока засветился только один-с учётом того что они давно на вооружении и поставлены войска я видел только два фото СМ3 Так что ждём либо судебных исков от МО к заводу либо торжественной приёмки.

----------


## AndyK

> Ключевое слово должны были,еслиб изготовили МО раструбили бы во все СМИ,а так пока засветился только один-с учётом того что они давно на вооружении и поставлены войска я видел только два фото СМ3


Когда *давно* и куда *поставлены*?

----------


## AndyK

> Так что ждём либо судебных исков от МО к заводу либо торжественной приёмки.


А если по-тихому примут (без помпы и освящения в СМИ) да и сразу того... в "горячую точку". Такой вариант, не?  :Smile:

----------


## Muller

121АРЗ вообще не очень склонен трубить в СМИ о сдаваемой технике. 

Да и СМИ сообщают в основном о новой технике, а ту, что с ремонта и модернизации, без помпы сдают. За прошлый год пару раз только проходили сюжеты о том, как на Дальний Восток модернизированные МиГ-31 передавали и все. А куча других поставок вообще прошла без шума и пыли.

Так что не удивлюсь, если СМ3 тихой сапой куда-нибудь в Моздок перегнали и далее по маршруту...

----------


## алтын

На родину из Сирии возвращается звено бомбардировщиков Су-24М и медотряд специального назначения.

----------


## airwolf

> Когда *давно* и куда *поставлены*?


Вот,в 2014 году на авиабазу в ЮВО. 
https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20141113/1033082276.html

----------


## Muller

> Вот,в 2014 году на авиабазу в ЮВО. 
> https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20141113/1033082276.html


Евгений, тут небольшая журналистская ошибочка вышла - в 2014 году поставлялись простые СМ-ки. Журналисты выдали желаемое за действительное.

----------


## airwolf

> Евгений, тут небольшая журналистская ошибочка вышла - в 2014 году поставлялись простые СМ-ки. Журналисты выдали желаемое за действительное.


Так само МО эту новость выдало в СМИ,значит это МО выдало желаемое за действительное
Летчики Южного военного округа осваивают новые штурмовики Су-25СМ3 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

> Так само МО эту новость выдало в СМИ,значит это МО выдало желаемое за действительное
> Летчики Южного военного округа осваивают новые штурмовики Су-25СМ3 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


ну, окружные пресс-службы вообще часто такое выдают, что хоть стой, хоть падай.

----------


## KURYER

Помогите найти ссылку на интервью лётчиков Су-25 и Ми-24, которые находились в Сирии. 
Спасибо !! :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 18 января. INTERFAX.RU - Боевая авиация России и Турции в среду начала первую совместную воздушную операцию против боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ) в пригородах населенного пункта Эль-Баб в провинции Алеппо, сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Сергей Рудской.
"К воздушной операции, согласованной с сирийской стороной, привлекаются девять ударных самолетов ВКС России, в том числе четыре Су-24М, четыре Су-25 и один бомбардировщик Су-34, а также восемь самолетов ВВС Турции: четыре F-16 и четыре F-4. Всего поражается 36 объектов"

http://www.interfax.ru/world/545933

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Коротко по ситуацию в Дейр-эз-Зоре к вечеру 18 января.



Несмотря на активные бомбардировки и попытки контратак САА, разрыв между городом и авиабазой сохранился. Удерживая фронт против основных сил САА в районе университета Аль-Фурат, госпиталя "Ассад" и базы "Панорама", "черные" пытаются расширить разрыв между раздробленными частями анклава, атакуя в городских кварталах к северу от Харабеша и одновременно пытаются оттеснять сирийские войска непосредственно к авиабазе. Основные бои здесь идут в районе квартала Макабис, Джитрии и полевого госпиталя к северу от авиабазы. Противник, используя превосходство в численности, смертников и активный артиллерийский огонь, постепенно оттесняет сирийскую пехоту к авиабазе. Размен в живой силе (в последние дни стороны теряли ежедневно по несколько десятков человек убитыми) выгоден "черным", так как у них больше возможностей по переброске подкреплений и пополнения потрепанных частей. Активность авиации ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ пока что лишь затормозила наступление боевиков, но не остановила его. Осложняет ситуацию начавшаяся сегодня песчаная буря.

Пока еще воздушное сообщение с анклавом остается возможным - сирийская авиация прикрывает анклав с аэродрома Камышли, оттуда же вертолетами сегодня в анклав было переброшено несколько десятков человек для подкрепления гарнизона с последующим вывозом раненых солдат. Халифат очевидно стремится сжать кольцо окружения вокруг базы, чтобы иметь возможность получить системный огневой контроль над происходящим на авиабазе, что сделает невозможным вертолетное сообщение с Камышли, после чего взятие авиабазы будет лишь вопросом времени.

Одновременно с атаками на авиабазу в районе Джитрии и полевого госпиталя, "черные" нажимают на часть анклава в районе города. Бои развернулись на подступах к 137-й армейской базе и у Таль Барука (северо-западная часть анклава).
Стратегия "черных" достаточно очевидна - пользуясь превосходством в силах, они сковывают уступающие им силы САА, дабы нащупать новые слабости в обороне анклава и не дать сконцентрировать войска для удара в направлении авиабазы.

В целом, ситуация остается критической и обстановка для САА в Дейр-эз-Зоре продолжает ухудшаться."



17/01 

Полностью с фото :

Дейр-эз-Зор. 18.01.2017 - Colonel Cassad

Плохо...



"К середине дня 18 января иракская армия практически завершила освобождение восточной части Мосула. Сообщения о полном освобождении восточных кварталов пока еще являются преждвременными, но организованной обороне Халифата на восточном берегу Тигра пришел конец. Армия заняла практически все ранее контролируемые "черными" кварталы и обеспечила контроль над территорией в районе разрушенных мостов через реку. Очаговое сопротивление продолжается в северо-восточных кварталах, а так же в районе дворца Аль-Рема. Здесь еще потребуется некоторое время на зачистку города и дальнейшую фильтрацию, для выявления боевиков, которые не успели переправиться на западный берег или же остались на восточном берегу для осуществления нападений и терактов против иракских сил безопасности.



После того, как восточный берег будет полностью очищен, перед иракской армией встанет вопрос начала операций против западных кварталов города, куда отошли основные силы боевиков. Это потребует переправки части войск на западный берег реки к югу или северу от города), а так же зачистки предполья к западу от города, чтобы затруднить сообщение гарнизона города с группировкой "черных" в районе Таль-Афара. Особого стремления сдавать Мосул боевики не изъявляют, поэтому после начала штурма западных кварталов, мы скорее всего увидим повторение того, что уже наблюдалось в восточных кварталах с ноября по январь. При этом нельзя не отметить, что начавшаяся в конце декабря операция по зачистке развивалась гораздо успешнее, чем попытка начала декабря, когда иракцы понесли серьезные потери.

Стоит так же отметить, что упорство боевиков и высокая эффективность атак смертников, оказались неспособны переломить неприятный для них ход сражения, что отражает простой факт - Мосул для них в среднесрочной перспективе будет полностью потерян, что нанесет по Халифату столь же серьезный удар, как потеря Алеппо ударила по "умеренной оппозиции" в Сирии."

Освобождение восточного Мосула - Colonel Cassad





> Москва. 18 января. INTERFAX.RU - Боевая авиация России и Турции в среду начала первую совместную воздушную операцию против боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ) в пригородах населенного пункта Эль-Баб в провинции Алеппо, сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Сергей Рудской.http://www.interfax.ru/world/545933



"...Сегодня ВКС России и ВВС Турции проводят первую совместную воздушную операцию по нанесению поражения группировке ИГИЛ в пригородах населенного пункта ЭЛЬ-БАБ провинции Алеппо.

К воздушной операции, согласованной с сирийской стороной, привлекаются 9 ударных самолетов ВКС России, в том числе 4  Су-24М, четыре Су-25 и один бомбардировщик Су-34, а также восемь самолетов ВВС Турции: 4 F-16 и 4 F-4.

Всего поражается 36 объектов.

Все они были заранее согласованы по линии генеральных штабов и командования авиационных группировок двух стран.

В течение двух последних суток велась доразведка целей с использованием комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов и средств космической разведки.

Оценка первых результатов нанесения ударов по террористам ИГИЛ показала высокую эффективность совместных действий российской и турецкой авиационных группировок..."

Полностью бриф с видео :

Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Рудской провел брифинг для представителей СМИ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

> Помогите найти ссылку на интервью лётчиков Су-25 и Ми-24, которые находились в Сирии. 
> Спасибо !!


Как российский экипаж ударного Ми-24 воюет в Сирии Военно-патриотический сайт «Отвага»

По Су-25 - не помню таких интервью.  :Confused:

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...42365022489402

----------


## Djoker

Ирак, CH-4

----------


## Djoker

https://jkikki.at/2017/01/19/قصف-طائ...حربية-ع/

----------


## OKA

"Боевики ИГ разрушили фасад римского амфитеатра в Пальмире

Джихадисты "Исламского государства" уничтожили два наиболее известных античных памятника сирийской Пальмиры - тетрапилон и фасад амфитеатра, где в мае 2016 года российские музыканты дали концерт в честь освобождения города.

Сирийские военные при поддержке российской авиации вошли в Пальмиру в конце марта 2016, однако в декабре город был повторно захвачен боевиками ИГ.

Как сообщили сирийские власти, после захвата Пальмиры исламисты продолжили уничтожение памятников.

Они сравняли с землей тетрапилон, представлявший собой четыре каменных основания с 16 колоннами, а также разрушили часть амфитеатра II века, на площадке которого давал концерт оркестр Мариинского театра под руководством Валерия Гергиева и с участием виолончелиста Сергея Ролдугина.

Информацию о разрушении древних сооружений подтвердил глава сирийского ведомства по охране памятников Маамун Абдулкарим.

"Местные источники рассказали нам, что 10 дней назад ДАИШ (альтернативное обозначениеИГ - Би-би-си) разрушило тетрапилон, - сказал он агентству Франс пресс. - Вчера мы получили спутниковые снимки от наших коллег из Бостонского университета, на которых видно повреждение фасада римского амфитеатра".

В четверг джихадисты "Исламского государства" устроили в Пальмире публичную расправу, обезглавив четырех и расстреляв восемь человек.

До того как боевиков "Исламского государства" (запрещенная в России и других странах террористическая организация) в марте выбили из Пальмиры, они удерживали город в течение 10 месяцев, разрушив многочисленные памятники древности.

В частности, джихадисты уничтожили Триумфальную арку эпохи древнего Рима, три колонны и многочисленные статуи.

Кроме того, ими был взорван храм Баал-Шамина, который считался одним из самых значимых памятников поздней античности.

Отступая из Пальмиры, которую местные жители называют Тадмор, боевики заминировали дороги. В разминировании Пальмиры принимали участие российские специалисты.

На площадке амфитеатра давал концерт оркестр Мариинского театра под руководством Валерия Гергиева и с участием виолончелиста Сергея Ролдугина

Пальмира - памятник Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО. До начала конфликта в Сирии город ежегодно посещали более 150 тысяч туристов."

Боевики ИГ разрушили фасад римского амфитеатра в Пальмире - BBC Русская служба



"Коротко о ситуации в Дейр-эз-Зоре к 20 января 2017

 

После того, как 18 января боевики Халифата заняли электростанцию и полевой госпиталь к северо-западу от авиабазы, основные бои развернулись на линии база "Панорама" - университет "Аль-Фурат" - госпиталь "Ассад" и на линии Джитрия - электростанция - Харабеш. Контратаки САА не смогли привести к восстановлению сообщения между городом и авиабазой. Разрыв составляет порядка 2-3 километров. С другой стороны, "черные" так же не смогли развить инициативу и немедленно сокрушить оборону САА на самой авиабазе. Важную роль в этом сыграли авиаудары, которые нанесли существенный урон живой силе противника в разрыве между городом и авиабазой. С другой стороны, сирийцы не смогли купировать последствия прорыва боевиков 15-17 января.

Сирийские источники отмечают, что противник продолжает перебрасывать подкрепления к Дейр-эз-Зору, рассчитывая развить успех. Основные подкрепления идут из Ирака, где их снимают с фронта в провинции Анбар, где интенсивность боевых действий в последние дни снизилась. Боевики очевидно планируют возобновить атаки на авиабазу, чтобы воспользоваться достигнутыми успехами, которые непременно последуют, после того как понесшие потери отряды будут пополнены. Так же следует ожидать атак шахид-мобилей, которые должны будут расчистить дорогу наступающим боевикам.

Военно-транспортная авиация РФ сбрасывает в анклав боеприпасы, оружие и медикаменты. Сирийцы очевидно рассчитывают измотать бомбардировками боевиков в районе между авиабазой и городом, после чего за счет сил развернутых в районе города, восстановить с ней сообщение. Основная проблема - численное превосходство противника и возможность использовать развалины городских кварталов рядом с трассой идущей на авиабазу. При этом противник не оставляет надежд развернуть наступление на позиции САА в районе 137-й базы.

В целом, ситуация несколько стабилизировалась, в стабильно плохом для САА состоянии. Немедленной катастрофы не произошло, но текущая конфигурация фронта резко ухудшила положение анклава. Если САА сможет в конечном итоге отразить наступление боевиков, но не сможет полноценно восстановить сообщение с авиабазой, то при невозможности принимать самолеты и вертолеты, возможности к сопротивлению будут неуклонно сокращаться и будет лишь вопросом времени, когда "черные" возобновят наступление на расчлененный анклав в выгодной для них оперативной конфигурации фронта..."

Развёрнуто :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3193028.html




"Признания Джона Керри.

Война против Сирии – единственная из войн нашего времени, которая длится уже более шести лет. Многие секретные документы, которые раньше оставались бы неизвестными, теперь, благодаря цифровым технологиям, предаются огласке, что позволяет по-новому оценивать некоторые события. В частности, публикация в сентябре прошлого года записей частных разговоров Джона Керри раскрывает суть политики государственного секретариата США и вынуждает многих наблюдателей пересмотреть сложившиеся мнения.



Публикация на сайте The Last Refuge полной записи переговоров Джона Керри с членами Национальной коалиции 22 сентября 2016 г. опровергает сложившееся у нас мнение об отношении США к войне в Сирии.

Во-первых, мы считали, что Вашингтон, с целью свержения в арабских странах светских режимов и приведения к власти Братьев-мусульман, сначала возглавил операцию под называнием «Арабская весна», а с июля 2012 г. вторую сирийскую войну полностью переложил на своих союзников. Каждый из них преследовал свои собственные цели (диктат над бывшими колониями для Франции и Великобритании, захват газовых месторождений для Катара, распространение ваххабизма и месть за гражданскую войну в Ливане для Саудовской Аравии, аннексия северной части Сирии по кипрской модели для Турции и т.д.), и о главной цели никто не вспоминал. Однако Джон Керри в этой записи утверждает, что Вашингтон никогда не прекращал попыток свержения Сирийской Арабской Республики, а, значит, работу своих сателлитов он никогда без внимания не оставлял. В течение четырёх последних лет джихадисты управлялись, вооружались и координировались Командованием сухопутных войск из военной базы в Измире (Турция).

Во-вторых, Джон Керри утверждает, что Вашингтон, уважая международное право и положение Сирии, не стал заходить слишком далеко. Заметим, США никогда международное право не соблюдали. Они разрушили нефтегазовые инфраструктуры Сирии под предлогом борьбы с джихадистами (что соответствует международному праву), но президент Башар Ассад их не приглашал (следовательно, международное право нарушено). При этом они не решились ввести сухопутные войска и открыто воевать против Сирии, как они это делали в Корее, Вьетнаме, и Ираке. Они предпочли выставить вперёд своих сателлитов и, не делая из этого особую тайну, использовали наёмников, как в Никарагуа, рискуя предстать перед Международным судом ООН. Вашингтон не захотел вступать в прямую конфронтацию с Россией. Последняя, не решившись в своё время выступить против разрушения Югославии и Ливии, вновь поднялась и указала черту, за которую нельзя переходить. Москва в состоянии защитить международное право силой, если Вашингтон открыто вступит в новую захватническую войну.

В-третьих, Джон Керри свидетельствует о том, что Вашингтон рассчитывал на победу ИГИЛ в Сирии. До сих пор, опираясь на доклад генерала Майкла Флинна от 12 августа 2012 г. и статьи Робина Райта в газете New York Times 23 сентября 2013 г., мы полагали, что Пентагон намеревался создать «Суннистан» на территории Сирии и Ирака с тем, чтобы заблокировать шёлковый путь. Однако Керри говорит, что планировалось гораздо большее. Возможно, ИГИЛ должен был захватить Дамаск, а затем под давлением Тель-Авива отойти в «Суннистан», который для него и предназначался. Южная часть Сирии в этом случае отошла бы Израилю, восточная – ИГИЛ, а северная – Турции.

Теперь понятно, почему Вашингтон притворялся, что он ничего не контролирует и всё переложил на союзников. Он подтолкнул Францию и Великобританию к участию в войне, внушив им, что они смогут снова колонизировать Левант, хотя на самом деле намеревался делить Сирию без них.

В-четвёртых, допуская «поддержку» ИГИЛ, Джон Керри признаёт тем самым, что США вооружали террористов, а это сводит на нет их риторику о «борьбе против терроризма».

- ИГИЛ, который вначале назывался Исламским государством в Леванте, был создан после теракта в мечети аль-Аскари в Самарре 22 февраля 2006 г. главой Национальной службы разведки Джоном Негропонте и полковником Джеймсом Стилом с той же целью, что и в Гондурасе, - покончить с Сопротивлением и развязать гражданскую войну в Ираке.
- После публикации в ÖzgürGündem - газете Рабочей партии Курдистана протокола собрания, состоявшегося в Аммане 1 июня 2014 г., стало известно, что США совместно с ИГИЛ и региональной Администрацией иракского Курдистана организовали наступление на Киркук.
- Теперь мы с уверенностью можем утверждать, что США никогда не прекращали поддерживать ИГИЛ.

В-пятых, мы думали, что конфликт между Алленом, Клинтон, Фелтманом и Петреусом, с одной стороны, и администрацией Обамы и Керри - с другой, обусловлен их отношением к ИГИЛ. Ничего подобного. Оба лагеря бездушно организовывали и поддерживали самых фанатичных джихадистов. А их разногласия состоят лишь в том, что одни выступают за открытую войну в Сирии, что может привести к конфликту с Россией, а другие - за ведение тайных операций. Один только Флинн, советник по национальной безопасности президента Трампа, противостоит джихадистам.

В случае, если через несколько лет США рухнут, как когда-то рухнул СССР, запись разговоров Джона Керри может быть использована против него и против Обамы международной юрисдикцией, но не Международным уголовным судом в Гааге, который себя полностью дискредитировал. Признав выдержки из этого разговора, опубликованные в газете New York Times, он не сможет оспорить подлинность всей записи. Поддержка ИГИЛ, которую демонстрирует Керри , нарушает несколько резолюций ООН и является доказательством его ответственности и ответственности Обамы за преступления против человечности, совершаемые этой террористической организацией.

Тьерри Мейсан
Перевод Эдуард Феоктистов

http://www.voltairenet.org/article194954.html - цинк

PS. Стоит напомнить, что авиаудар в районе Дейр-эз-Зора в сентябре по позициям САА, не только сорвал 2-ю российско-американскую сделку по Сирии, но и позволил ИГ занять ключевые позиции сирийской армии к югу от авибазы Дейр-эз-Зор, последствия чего сказываются до сих пор. Вашингтон сначала долго отпирался, а потом заявил, что это была "ошибка".
В целом, США утратив прямой контроль над ИГ после обретения движением военно-политической субъектности, никогда не прекращали попыток манипулировать его деятельностью в своих интересах. Самый красноречивый пример такого рода попыток - закулисные переговоры о сдаче Мосула, которые должны были привести к тому, что основные военные силы Халифата переправлялись в Сирию для борьбы с Асадом, а американцы получали возможность въехать в Мосул на белом коне освободителей Ирака от терроризма. То, что эти переговоры были сорваны и все пошло не так, как планировалось, отнюдь не означает, что попытки закулисных контактов США с отдельными руководителями ИГ, не будут продолжены."

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3193600.html

----------


## Avia M

Пальмира.

"То, что происходит, - это настоящая трагедия с точки зрения потери мирового культурного и исторического наследия, - сказал журналистам пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков. - Варварские действия террористов продолжаются".
https://rg.ru/2017/01/20/peskov-boev...v-palmire.html

P.S. Бытуют и иные мнения, мол имиджевая потеря...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 20 января. /ТАСС/. Россия и Сирия подписали соглашение о расширении территории пункта материально-технического обеспечения (МТО) ВМФ России в Тартусе на 49 лет. Соответствующий документ опубликован на официальном портале правовой информации.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - РФ и Сирия подписали соглашение о расширении российской базы в Тартусе

МОСКВА, 20 января. /ТАСС/. РФ и Сирия подписали соглашение на 49 лет о размещении авиагруппы ВКС России на аэродроме Хмеймим, соответствующий документ опубликован на порте правовой информации.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/politika/3958498

МОСКВА, 21 января. /ТАСС/. Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетев с территории России, нанесли  групповой авиационный удар по объектам боевиков террористической организации "Исламское государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/politika/3960336

----------


## ОБУ

https://m.vk.com/feed?z=photo-123538...16604023_10960

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

> https://m.vk.com/feed?z=photo-123538...16604023_10960


Ну как бы "пилотки" у килей совсем сухопутные. На единичку оБшиблись, 34-й это.

----------


## Djoker

https://www.bellingcat.com/news/mena...imim-air-base/

----------


## Djoker

> Су-35С российских ВКС отправляется на боевое дежурство в небо Сирии



https://twitter.com/mod_russia/statu...07833534636033

----------


## KURYER

> Евгений, тут небольшая журналистская ошибочка вышла - в 2014 году поставлялись простые СМ-ки. Журналисты выдали желаемое за действительное.


Дмитрий, более того желаемое продолжается. МО шпионов троллит: http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2108804@egNews

----------


## Muller

> Дмитрий, более того желаемое продолжается. МО шпионов троллит: Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 уничтожили объекты ПВО условного противника на Кубани : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Достаточно прочитать подпись под текстом и все становится понятно... (К вопросу об окружных пресс-службах. Кстати, такого рода ошибки они не только нашим свойственны. Я регулярно замечаю такое же за пресс-службой ВМС США - то F/A-18C c F/A-18E перепутают, то еще чего).

----------


## Let_nab

> Дмитрий, более того желаемое продолжается. МО шпионов троллит: Экипажи штурмовиков Су-25СМ3 уничтожили объекты ПВО условного противника на Кубани : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Они там все друг друга троллят!

На соседней ветке (Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.) в моём посте статья из американского журнала, явно антироссийского толку.., особенно про "сжигание заживо женщин и детей". В ней прекрасные фото российской авиации в Сирии, как заметил один наш форумчанин мне в личку. Естественно американцы эти фото сделать сами не могли, тем более даже своих фото где "горящиезаживо" не опубликовали - в доказательство своих слов. Однако... 
Так в этом журнале американцы и указывают, что фото МО РФ, то есть я понимаю - официально им представлены Пресс-службой Министерства обороны Российской Федерации во главе с Конашенковым. 
Журнал этот как бы официальный от ВВС США... Получается американцы потроллили своей статьёй наше МО РФ вставив в неё предоставленные ими же фото!

----------


## OKA

"Коротко о ситуации в Дейр-эз-Зоре к исходу 21 января 2017 года.

 

Ситуация в анклаве можно сказать стабилизировалась, САА смогла остановить продвижение "черных", но с другой стороны попытки соединить город с авиабазой закончились неудачей и они по-прежнему отрезаны друг от друга.
Авиаудары ВВС Сирии и ВКС РФ (которые дополнились ударами самолетов дальней бомбардировочной авиации - сегодня 6 Ту-22М3 в очередной раз отбомбились в районе анклава) затормозили развитие инициативы противника и нанесли ему ощутимый урон, что сказалось на реализации более амбициозных планов Халифата связанных с немедленным разгромом войск САА в анклаве. С раннего утра в развалинах городских кварталах к северу от авиабазы шли уличные бои, в которых Халифат не смог добиться ощутимого прогресса.

На текущий момент, Халифат закрепил за собой достижения 15-17 января и готовит более основательные атаки на гарнизон авиабазы, которая является приоритетной целью. На текущий момент, вопросы систематического снабжения анклава могут быть решены лишь частично за счет сбрасываемых с воздуха контейнеров с боеприпасами и медикаментами. Дорогу от города к авиабазе невозможно использовать, пока в руках Халифата остаются развалины прилегающих к ней кварталов Дейр-эз-Зора, а сил на полноценную зачистку городских кварталов у сирийцев тут не хватает, а снимать для атаки войска из пустыни, где они охраняют подступы к 137-й базе слишком рисковано, потому что противник уже продемонстрировал намерения прорваться к базе с севера и юга. Потеря 137-й базы для САА недопустима, так как это приведет к коллапсу всей обороны к западу от города. Поэтому атаки в районе Аль-Фурата и госпиталя "Ассад" предпринимаются достаточно ограниченными силами.

В целом, оборона сирийцев пока держится, но в целом обстановка остается стабильно тяжелой. Противник имеет существенное превосходство в силах, которое постарается в ближайшее время реализовать, даже не взирая на те помехи, которые ставят систематические бомбардировки с воздуха. Сирийцам можно пожелать мужества и стойкости, в сражениях последних дней они еще раз доказали, что будут драться до конца и надеятся, что успешные наступательные операции к востоку от Алеппо и в районе Пальмиры вынудят "черных" снять часть войск из под Дейр-эз-Зора..."




Подробнее :

Дейр-эз-Зор. 21.01.2017 - Colonel Cassad

----------


## алтын

кадр из сегодняшней передачи "Служу России"

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 03 - шагольский RF-90944?





Странно: начал гуглить и узнал, что RF-90944 уже был в Сирии, судя по замазанным ОЗ
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Б/н 41 RF-93802 - Мариновка?

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/Syrianmilit...5252248850635/

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 23 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетев с аэродрома на территории России и совершив перелет над территорией Ирака и Ирана, нанесли очередной групповой авиационный удар по пунктам управления, складам с вооружением и боеприпасами боевиков ИГИЛ, действующих в районе населенного пункта Дейр эз-Зор, информирует Минобороны РФ.

Средствами объективного контроля подтверждено поражение всех назначенных целей", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ведомства, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.

Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие российских бомбардировщиков осуществляли Су-30СМ и Су-35С с аэродрома Хмеймим (Сирия).

"После успешного выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

> Москва. 23 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетев с аэродрома на территории России и совершив перелет над территорией Ирака и Ирана, нанесли очередной групповой авиационный удар по пунктам управления, складам с вооружением и боеприпасами боевиков ИГИЛ, действующих в районе населенного пункта Дейр эз-Зор, информирует Минобороны РФ...


"Tелеканал «Звезда» публикует кадры вылета шести дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС РФ с аэродрома на территории Российской Федерации."






" Доставка подкреплений в Дэйр-Эз-Зор самолетами Ил-76 и вертолетами Ми-17
Из Дамаска на аэр. Камышлы, а затем в Дэйр-Эз-Зор самолетами Ил-76 и вертолетами Ми-17 были переброшены подразделения 104-ой бригады Республиканской Гвардии Сирийской Арабской Армии.


Судя по поступившей информации, они находятся на базе 137 бригады. Это существенно усилило обороняющийся гарнизон и делает возможным  контрнаступление против атакующих боевиков халифата.


Бойцы 104-ой бригады в салоне Ил-76МД на пути в Дэр-Эз-Зор.


Фото Ми-17 САА в Дэйр-Эз-Зор.


Кроме того, туда же прибыли бойцы 1-ой бронетанковой дивизии.


В Ил-76МД с российской регистрацией RA-76634, переданный в эксплуатацию ВВС Сирии, грузятся подразделения 1-ой бронетанковой дивизии САА."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/209276.html

----------


## Muller

> "Tелеканал «Звезда» публикует кадры вылета шести дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС РФ с аэродрома на территории Российской Федерации."


видео, увы, прошлогоднее.

----------


## OKA

> видео, увы, прошлогоднее.


Мдя уж)) Не парятся)) На кадрах с земли вроде зима, снег идёт... Х.З. ..

Продолжение :

"Опубликовано: 24 янв. 2017 г.

6 дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России, взлетев с аэродрома на территории Российской Федерации и совершив перелет над территорией Ирака и Ирана, нанесли групповой авиационный удар по цеху по производству боеприпасов и взрывчатых веществ в районе населенного пункта Сальхиях, складам с вооружением и боеприпасами и районам сосредоточения военной техники террористов ИГИЛ в провинции Дейр эз-Зор Сирийской Арабской Республики."





"...После успешного выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования. Истребительно- авиационное прикрытие российских бомбардировщиков осуществляли Су-30СМ и Су-35С с аэродрома Хмеймим..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/3967837

----------


## F74

Летают реально, а что видео прошлогоднее- какая разница. Так еще лучше- бортовые номера участвующих бортов не узнают. Видаки с Су-34 выложили- и хватит. :)

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## Muller

> Летают реально, а что видео прошлогоднее- какая разница. Так еще лучше- бортовые номера участвующих бортов не узнают. Видаки с Су-34 выложили- и хватит. :)


Зато потом, когда все это станет историей, никаких следов не останется от слова "совсем".
Как это местами вышло с афганской войной. Кол-во внятных фото с участием в БД, например, Ту-22М2, исчезающе малО.
Хотя, безусловно, с чисто технической точки зрения сейчас иная эпоха (в том, что касается распространения средств фото и видеофиксации)

----------


## F74

В конце концов, никто не отменял гостайну. "Черным", да и "зеленым" весьма интересно узнать- кто, когда участвовал в боевых действиях, номера бортов, воинских частей.

В свое время рассказывал бывший коллега по работе: во время Первой чеченской из их части отправляли личный состав в командировки на юга. И как-то появилась некая мадам, которая ходила по военному городку, заходила в квартиры и спрашивала, ездил ли муж в командировку, типа составляется список на продовольственные наборы к очередным праздникам (ЕМНИП). Ей просто не повезло, что она зашла к жене начальника штаба, та позвонила мужу, а он уже выслал патруль. Мадам сдали контрикам, у нее нашлись списки личного состава части.

----------


## An-Z

> А кадры объективного контроля, если это на самом деле свежие кадры работы Ту-22М3, хороши. Критики Ту-22М3 с КБО СВП-24-22 будут недовольны :)


На этих кадрах смущает несоответствие количества разрывов на земле, количеству сброшенных бомб

----------


## Muller

> В конце концов, никто не отменял гостайну. "Черным", да и "зеленым" весьма интересно узнать- кто, когда участвовал в боевых действиях, номера бортов, воинских частей.
> 
> В свое время рассказывал бывший коллега по работе: во время Первой чеченской из их части отправляли личный состав в командировки на юга. И как-то появилась некая мадам, которая ходила по военному городку, заходила в квартиры и спрашивала, ездил ли муж в командировку, типа составляется список на продовольственные наборы к очередным праздникам (ЕМНИП). Ей просто не повезло, что она зашла к жене начальника штаба, та позвонила мужу, а он уже выслал патруль. Мадам сдали контрикам, у нее нашлись списки личного состава части.


относительно видео с аэродрома - согласен. А вот видеокадры air-to-air обычно довольно скверного качества и идентифицировать по ним борта трудно даже тем, кто разбирается.

А в качестве источника утечек чувствительной информации о личном составе нынче несоизмеримо более опасны соцсети. Одна только история с женами членов экипажа "Кузнецова", когда он в поход уходил, чего стоит.

----------


## Muller

> На этих кадрах смущает несоответствие количества разрывов на земле, количеству сброшенных бомб


да, тоже это заметил. 
F74 - так эти кадры - работа Су-34?

----------


## F74

я же не зря про гостайну сказал :). Вообще-то объективный контроль даже боевой подготовки -секретный. А насчет кто кидал- ну посмотрите угол визирования при подрыве и какой-нибудь учебник про бомбометание :).

----------


## OKA

" Прибытие подкрепления в Дэйр-Эз-Зор на Ми-17

В продолжение темы Доставка подкреплений в Дэйр-Эз-Зор самолетами Ил-76 и вертолетами Ми-17: diana_mihailova

 
Фото непосредственно из ДЭЗ с выгрузкой личного состава и грузов из вертолетов.

В ночь на 23 января транспортные самолеты Ил-76 и вертолеты Ми-17 сирийских ВВС сумели доставить в Дейр-аз-Зор подразделения 104-й бригады Республиканской гвардии и 1-й бронетанковой дивизии. «Ильюшиными» бойцов перевезли на аэродром Камышлы, а оттуда вертолетами в блокированный город.
Операция проходила ночью в крайне опасных условиях, поскольку аэродром регулярно обстреливается боевиками, и главной защитой для бортов с подкреплениями был фактор внезапности.

— Операция была достаточно сложной, — рассказал один из собеседников. — Посадку пришлось выполнять в темное время в условиях возможного обстрела боевиками. При этом на земле работало минимальное количество систем освещения. Осветительное оборудование вертолетов также практически не использовалось, чтобы не демаскировать машины."

Прибытие подкрепления в Дэйр-Эз-Зор на Ми-17: diana_mihailova

----------


## stream

ВКС РФ В СИРИИ (Лучшие моменты)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESDtQpkxPy4

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Видое от Сапонькова о жизни осажденного Дейр-Эз-Зора. 

С 5:16 есть о аэродроме Дейра, а также о ВВС Сирии.

----------


## lindr

Обратите внимание на блоки выброса помех на МиГ-21бис 2291, зав. номер определился, будет в отдельной теме.

----------


## KURYER

Смотря сегодня новости про 4-й за четыре дня вылет Ту-22х в район Дейр-эз-Зора возникают крамольные мысли:
1. Ситуация в осаждённом городе критическая и резня 100 тыс. чел. будет почище допингового скандала. Может пора начать обсуждать с Ираном вопрос использования Хамадана ещё раз. Понятно, боекомплект, доставленный Илами и Анами будет золотым. Порой кажется, что с турецким Инжирликом проще договорится ;-)) 
Возникает вопрос 2.
2. На Хмеймиме появилась ещё одна стоянка для техники. Если Иран не договороспособен, тогда перебросить Ту-22е на Хмеймим и возить боеприпасы морем, что будет значительно дешевле.
Ибо...
Кукловоды, если не дожмут Дейр-Эз-Зор начнут заниматься Пальмирой и Алеппо (далее по списку). Пока имеются люди готовые умирать за 100-150 долларов, война в Сирии будет продолжаться. У Катара и Саудовской Аравии таких бумажек много.

----------


## Pilot

Топливо сложно возить

----------


## OKA

" 26 января ВКС России и ВВС Турции провели очередную совместную воздушную операцию по нанесению поражения группировке ИГИЛ в районе населенного пункта ЭЛЬ-БАБ провинции Алеппо.

К воздушной операции, согласованной с сирийской стороной, от российских ВКС привлекались фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М и истребители Су-35С, из состава ВВС Турции – многоцелевые истребители F-16 и F-4.

При планировании совместных действий были произведены обмен разведывательной информацией между пунктом управления ВКС России на аэродроме Хмеймим и центром управления ВВС Турции, а также доразведка целей с использованием комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов и средств космической разведки.

В результате проведения совместной операции самолетами ВКС России уничтожены три пункта управления и узла связи, а также несколько укрепленных опорных пунктов боевиков.

Ранее, 18 и 21 января 2017 года ВКС России и ВВС Турции были проведены совместные воздушные операции по нанесению поражения группировке ИГИЛ на территории Сирии.

В результате нанесенных авиаударов в районе населенного пункта ЭЛЬ-БАБ провинции Алеппо было уничтожено 58 целей террористической организации ИГИЛ – склады боеприпасов, ГСМ и вооружения, а также районы скопления боевиков с техникой.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

ВКС России и ВВС Турции провели очередную совместную воздушную операцию по нанесению поражения группировке ИГИЛ в районе населенного пункта ЭЛЬ-БАБ провинции Алеппо : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"САА атакует ИГ на кладбище в Дейр-эр-Зоре "






Дополнение на тему переговоров :

" Капитуляция без белого флага

Сирийская оппозиция хочет выйти из войны, сохранив лицо  Саид Гафуров

Начавшиеся в Астане официальные переговоры между правительством Башара Асада и сирийской оппозицией отличаются от всех предыдущих попыток дать возможность враждующим сторонам прийти к согласию весьма существенным моментом.

    “ Силы у мятежников есть, воевать они могут долго, поэтому позиция на переговорах у них достаточно прочная. Но свои украденные во время пребывания у власти деньги им тратить жалко, а внешние спонсоры уже осознали, что миллиарды расходуются впустую ”

Оппозицию в данном случае представляют не некие политические силы, а те кланы, которые восстали против реформ Башара аль Асада в 2011 году (а некоторые и в 2004-м). И эти бывшие реальные «хозяева жизни» в Сирии, поднявшие мятеж и проигравшие, как раз представлены на переговорах. Они уже поняли, что свергнуть режим не удастся. Они осознают, что разрушают страну, и это им неприятно. Им нужно каким-то образом выйти из войны, поскольку они пошли ва-банк, но промахнулись со ставкой. И пытаются как-то отыграть назад. Это люди и сами по себе достаточно влиятельные, к тому же за одними стоят турки, за другими – французы.

Можно сказать, что на переговорах мало представлены силы, которые ориентированы на Эр-Рияд, на Саудовскую Аравию. Но и при недостаточном представительстве они весьма важны – саудовцы также заинтересованы, чтобы стороны договорились, поскольку тратить впустую сумасшедшие деньги уже надоело.

Суть намеченных переговоров, если рассуждать цинично, проста: те, кто поднял мятеж, не удовлетворятся только амнистией. Они в свое время занимали высокие должности, были министрами, генералами, руководителями госкомпаний и хотят что-то выцыганить для себя.

То есть разговор идет о торге – на каких условиях оппозиция согласится сложить оружие. По сути речь о согласии мятежников капитулировать, но в таком виде, чтобы это не выглядело капитуляцией. Силы у них есть, воевать могут долго, потому позиция у них на переговорах достаточно прочная. Но свои украденные во время пребывания у власти деньги им тратить жалко, а внешние спонсоры уже осознали, что миллиарды расходуются впустую.

Саид Гафуров

Потому и сами переговоры скорее всего будут достаточно затяжными. Полностью исключить, что они закончатся быстро, нельзя – причем так же быстро может прекратиться и гражданская война в Сирии. Для примера: в соседнем Ливане она завершилась буквально за день после подписания Таифских соглашений. Это идеальный вариант, но лишь для Башара Асада: его цель в войне – достижение мира и проведение дальнейших реформ. Для мятежников такой исход будет означать поражение.

Повлиять на участников переговоров отчасти могут и посредники, главным образом Турция, на территории которой обосновались большинство оппозиционеров. Анкара по сути их содержит. Соответственно у нее есть возможность давления на мятежников. Те же в случае успеха переговоров получат и амнистию, и определенные политические гарантии, а также сохранят лицо. Но торговаться, повторю, будут скорее всего достаточно долго. Это просто стиль восточного переговорного процесса, они привыкли так. Да и наши посредники из внешнеполитического ведомства, надо заметить, не очень-то быстро работают. Могут и иначе, случаи бывали и масштабные, но в целом это не их стиль. По разговорам есть ощущение, что в нашем МИДе не ожидают быстрого завершения переговоров.

Саид Гафуров, Руководитель направления «Восток» портала Pravda.ru"

http://vpk-news.ru/articles/34852

----------


## OKA

"Недавно я освещал это чудо природы. Ещё несколько фото всплыли . Вот не понимал я ИГилоидов( конечно же запрещены в РФ) . Захватили десятки единиц различной авиационной техники. Уверен что в их составе найдутся и бывшие авиатехники и летчики, на что и намекает конструкция на фото. Зачем изобретать велосипед. Для шахид ударов подошли бы и захваченные МиГ-21 и 23, Л-39, Су-22. Но черные решили легких путей не искать. Для тех кто не помнит самолёт достался как трофей неделю назад ВС Ирака в Мосуле."

   

https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-5111774_394517

Вундервафля-шахид-птеродактиль)) После сборки обмотать синей изолентой))

----------


## Let_nab

> "Недавно я освещал это чудо природы. Ещё несколько фото всплыли . Вот не понимал я ИГилоидов( конечно же запрещены в РФ) . Захватили десятки единиц различной авиационной техники. Уверен что в их составе найдутся и бывшие авиатехники и летчики, на что и намекает конструкция на фото. Зачем изобретать велосипед. Для шахид ударов подошли бы и захваченные МиГ-21 и 23, Л-39, Су-22. Но черные решили легких путей не искать. Для тех кто не помнит самолёт достался как трофей неделю назад ВС Ирака в Мосуле."
> 
>    
> 
> https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-5111774_394517
> 
> Вундервафля-шахид-птеродактиль)) После сборки обмотать синей изолентой))


Это будет как в "Безумном Максе" поддержка с воздуха...

----------


## OKA

"Те, кто не присоединился к режиму прекращения огня на территории Сирии, рассматриваются в качестве боевых единиц и подлежат уничтожению, заявила официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова.

Захарова напомнила, что сейчас на территории Сирии объявлен и действует режим прекращения боевых действий.

"Соответственно, те, кто не подчиняется, не вошел, не присоединился к этому режиму и продолжает боевую активность, конечно, рассматриваются в качестве боевых единиц и, конечно, подлежат уничтожению, так как эти люди не вошли в этот процесс", — сказала Захарова журналистам."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170127/1486605593.html


Такая вот "калинка-малинка")) "Боевые гопаки" нервно курят в сторонке))


"Сирийские курды приветствуют исключение в проекте конституции Сирии названия "арабская" из полного названия страны, заявил РИА Новости представитель партии Демократический союз Халед Исса.

"Есть очень позитивные предложения среди тех, которые внесла Россия. Это исключение слова "арабская" из названия Сирии, чтобы вместо "Сирийская Арабская республика" было – "Сирийская республика". Потому что Сирия это многоэтническая страна, и права всех народов должны уважаться", — сказал он.

Предложенный Россией на переговорах в Астане проект конституции Сирии расширяет полномочия парламента республики, запрещает вооруженными силам вмешиваться в политическую сферу и вести действия против народа, а также закрепляет превосходство международного права над внутренними законами. Проект документа так же исключает слово "арабская" из официального названия "Сирийская Арабская Республика".

Ранее Исса заявил, что партия "Демократический союз" подготовила свой проект конституции Сирии и намерена передать его в МИД РФ. После встречи с главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым Исса отметил, что в будущем начнутся дискуссии "о сведении российских и курдских идей в единый документ"."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170127/1486608818.html


"Все наболевшие проблемы Сирии можно решить только путем федерализации, заявил журналистам представитель курдского объединения Северной Сирии Али Абдессалям.

"Только демократическим путем, только через федерализацию Сирии можно решать все наболевшие вопросы страны", — заявил он.

Он подчеркнул, что "сейчас Сирия де-факто расколота, поэтому нужно найти такую формулу, чтобы Сирия осталась единой, но чтобы каждый в Сирии чувствовал, что он получил свои права, единственный выход — это путь федерализации Сирии"."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170127/1486615888.html





> Это будет как в "Безумном Максе" поддержка с воздуха...


Кино там тоже снимают, только не развлекательное, в основном((

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Район Аль-Баба. Снимают черные. Здесь всё от артиллерии до пресловутых бочко-бомб. Они, кстати, хорошо видны.

----------


## An-Z

"..закрепляет превосходство международного права над внутренними законами." остатки либерастического бреда? Мы всё чаще на это забиваем, а Сирию принуждаем..

----------


## Panda-9

> "..закрепляет превосходство международного права над внутренними законами." остатки либерастического бреда? Мы всё чаще на это забиваем, а Сирию принуждаем..


Скорее, обязательный ярлычок для такого "международного" творчества. А потом на этот ярлычок можно и забить. Тем более, что "международное право" как таковое становится неосязаемой абстракцией.

----------


## OKA

" Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам запрещенной в России террористической организации "Исламское государство" (ИГ) в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Об этом сообщает Минобороны РФ.

"30 января шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22м3, взлетев с аэродрома на территории Российской Федерации и совершив перелет над территорией Ирака и Ирана, нанесли групповой авиационный удар по вновь выявленным объектам ИГИЛ (старое название ИГ - прим. ТАСС) в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор", - говорится в сообщении.

В результате удара были уничтожены два пункта управления, склады с вооружением и боеприпасами боевиков ИГИЛ, а также большое количество живой силы и военной техники террористов, сообщили в российском военном ведомстве.

"Поражение всех назначенных целей подтверждено средствами объективного контроля. Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие российских бомбардировщиков осуществляли Су-30СМ и Су-35С с аэродрома Хмеймим. После выполнения задачи все российские самолеты благополучно вернулись на свои аэродромы", - отметили в Минобороны РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесли авиаудар по объектам ИГ в Сирии

----------


## KURYER

> А если по-тихому примут (без помпы и освящения в СМИ) да и сразу того... в "горячую точку". Такой вариант, не?


По-тихому не получается:



> Новейшие российские штурмовики Су-25СМ3 в конце лета нынешнего года отправятся на авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии и присоединятся к операции Воздушно-космических сил. Задачей штурмовиков, оснащенных высокоточными всепогодными прицельными комплексами, станет уничтожение боевых машин, автотранспорта и укреплений боевиков. Защищенные от вражеского ПВО бортовым комплексом самозащиты «Витебск», Су-25СМ3 уже получили у авиаторов неофициальное название «неуязвимые «Грачи».
> Как рассказали несколько информированных источников в российском военном ведомстве и авиастроительной отрасли, в Сирию должны отправиться четыре новейших штурмовика. Точные даты начала командировки неуязвимых «Грачей» еще не определены. Известно только, что это будет в августе или начале сентября.
> — В настоящее время первый Су-25СМ3 проходит испытания в Кубинке, — рассказал один из собеседников. — Машину должны были сдать еще в прошлом году, но возникли сложности с доводкой прицельной системы СОЛТ-25. Сейчас СМ3 уже успешно выполнил первые четыре полета. К августу Воздушно-космические силы России получат первые модернизированные штурмовики.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Muller

> По-тихому не получается:
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


"неуязвимые грачи...неуязвимые...неуязви  мые". Запахло "Звездой".
Уж не гневили бы "Известия" судьбу своим пафосным тоном.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## OKA

"Сирия, 31 января. К западу от Даръа все еще продолжаются бои между оппозиционными силами и ИГ*, обе стороны несут серьезные потери. Террористы убили 14 жителей Восточного Мосула в ходе ракетного обстрела. Сирийская армия заняла поселение на востоке Хомса в ходе боев с ИГИЛ, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).   

Провинция Дамаск

Согласно данным информационного агентства «Аль-Амак», подконтрольного «Исламскому государству», в ходе ожесточенных боев с отрядами террористов недалеко от правительственной авиабазы «Аль-Син», погибли несколько военнослужащих Сирийской арабской армии (САА). Среди убитых, также сообщает «Аль-Амак», были офицеры. Информация в настоящий момент проверяется. Аэродром «Аль-Син» располагается в 40 км от Дамаска в районе восточных склонов гор Каламун. Под контролем террористов ИГИЛ находится часть территорий в этом регионе. Накануне боевики в результате массированной внезапной атаки захватили несколько поселений в этой части провинции. Авиабаза «Аль-Син» расположена недалеко от Сирийской пустыни. В оккупации террористов находятся большая часть провинции Дейр эз-Зор и территории на востоке провинции Хомс, в том числе город Пальмира. Таким образом, значительная часть пустыни фактически контролируется боевиками ИГ.

Провинция Алеппо

К югу от Алеппо продолжаются интенсивные перестрелки. На этот раз сирийские войска ведут артиллерийский огонь по укрепленным районам боевиков оппозиционных формирований недалеко от населенного пункта Хобар в ответ на недавние обстрелы со стороны повстанцев. В ходе обстрела со стороны САА была уничтожена группа боевиков. Тем не менее короткие перестрелки в этом регионе время от времени возобновляются. Напомним, ранее размещающиеся к юго-западу от города отряды боевиков вели огонь по жилым кварталам Алеппо. Как отмечает военный источник ФАН, данный факт говорит о крайне низком уровне боевого духа среди боевиков, что связано с военными неудачами, в частности с утратой восточной части города, а также с вооруженным конфликтом внутри оппозиционных сил. Формирования разделились на два лагеря и ведут боевые действия друг против друга: одни объединились под началом «Ахрар аш-Шам», другие вступили в коалицию во главе с «Джебхат ан-Нусрой»**.

Провинция Хомс

Бои в восточной части провинции Хомс продолжаются. За последние несколько часов правительственным войскам удалось несколько продвинуться в зачистке территорий к югу от сирийской военной базы «Т-4». В ходе контратаки подразделения САА заняли позиции отрядов ИГ в этом регионе, вытеснив их из поселения, расположенного недалеко от города Каср Аль-Хайр Аль-Гарби. Боевики, которым был нанесен серьезный урон в живой силе, постепенно отступают из этого района. Тем не менее короткие перестрелки в этой части провинции пока продолжаются. Однако под контролем «Исламского государства» все еще остаются обширные территории на востоке Хомса, в том числе Пальмира, вновь захваченная террористами в середине декабря 2016-го года.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Как передает новостной портал SANA, в результате серии обстрелов со стороны сирийской армии, а также в ходе бомбардировок ВВС Сирии на юге от города Дейр эз-Зор отряды ИГИЛ потеряли несколько десятков боевиков убитыми и раненными. Правительственные военнослужащие нанесли мощный артиллерийский удар по укрепленным районам террористов вблизи высоты Аль-Тарда. Тем временем сирийская авиация сбросила несколько бомб на места концентрации сил ИГ в районе кладбища. Тем не менее ситуация в регионе по-прежнему остается крайне сложной, так как отряды «Исламского государства», усилившие свою боевую мощь за счет поставок из Саудовской Аравии и Катара, продолжают крупнейшее за последнее время наступление на позиции сирийской армии. Войскам САА при помощи авиаударов российской и сирийской авиации пока удается держать оборону. Параллельно правительственные силы пытаются деблокировать гарнизон сирийской авиабазы, который уже несколько лет находится в осаде.

Об источниках финансирования террористических формирований читайте также: Внедрение в ИГИЛ: как вербовщики террористов манипулируют пользователями Рунета

Провинция Даръа

Ожесточенные бои между вооруженными оппозиционными группировками и силами ИГИЛ в западной части провинции Даръа не прекращаются уже больше десяти часов. При этом потери в живой силе обеих сторон исчисляются уже десятками. Бои ведутся преимущественно Сирийской свободной армией (ССА)*** с одной стороны и боевиками террористической группировки «Джейш Халид Бин Аль-Валид», присягнувшими на верность «Исламскому государству», — с другой. В ходе взаимных интенсивных обстрелов применяются в основном крупнокалиберные артиллерийские орудия, тяжелые минометы и ракетные установки. Столкновения продолжаются сразу на нескольких фронтах — в районах населенных пунктов Аль-Ярмук, Аль-Алан и Тсиль-Айн. На западе провинции, а также в окрестностях города Даръа регулярно сталкивается вооруженная оппозиция и террористы ИГ или подконтрольные им террористические организации, крупнейшая из которых — «Джейш Халид Бин Аль-Валид». Большая часть Даръа в настоящее время оккупирована боевиками оппозиционных формирований, свыше 30% провинции — под контролем сирийского правительства, влияние же ИГИЛ в этом регионе значительно слабее.

Провинция Ракка

Отряды Сирийских демократических сил (SDF)**** усилили новой партией военной техники свои позиции в окрестностях города Ракка, где продолжается антитеррористическая кампания под руководством международной коалиции «Гнев Евфрата». Как отмечает источник в командовании формирования, представители коалиции, возглавляемой США, впервые за все время сотрудничества поставили им тяжелую бронетехнику. По словам источника, до этого Вашингтон доставлял на позиции сил операции «Гнев Евфрата» только легкое вооружение и боеприпасы. К западу от Ракки продолжается наступление бойцов SDF на позиции террористов ИГИЛ, под контролем которых до сих пор находится вся территория города и значительная часть провинции. Масштабная антитеррористическая кампания в этом регионе началась еще в ноябре прошлого года, однако значительных успехов в зачистке территорий от боевиков пока добиться не удалось. Бои продолжаются лишь в северном и западном пригородах.

Ирак

Согласно информации телеканала «Аль-Маядин», один из восточных районов города Мосул подвергся массированному обстрелу со стороны террористов ИГ. Боевики нанесли несколько ракетных ударов по жилым кварталам Восточного Мосула. В результате под обстрелом были убиты не меньше 14 местных жителей, в том числе несколько женщин и детей, многие получили ранения. Мосул считается «столицей» ИГИЛ в Ираке. Восточные районы города были полностью зачищены от боевиков в начале текущего года, тем не менее западная часть все еще находится в оккупации террористов."



https://riafan.ru/602050-siriya-novo...elenie-v-homse






> "неуязвимые грачи...неуязвимые...неуязви  мые". Запахло "Звездой".
> Уж не гневили бы "Известия" судьбу своим пафосным тоном.




Худшее из времён советской пропаганды (в вариантах понравиться начальству, некомпетентность и пр. "гаврила был.." http://ostap.org.ru/12ch29.php ) нынче стало общей тенденцией, однако))

----------


## OKA

"Сирийская армия сбила 2 БЛА халифата в районе г. Дейр-Эз-Зор"






Сирийская армия сбила 2 БЛА халифата в районе г. Дейр-Эз-Зор: diana_mihailova

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 нанесли авиаудар по объектам террористов в районе города Аль-Маядин провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/827562585104990208

----------


## Djoker

https://aamaq.at/2017/02/04/غارات-لل...لى-قرية/

----------


## Djoker

> НОВОСИБИРСК онлайн 
> 
> К нам снижаются боевые!
> UPD: Прилетела шестерка Су-34.


https://vk.com/wall-102632131_15379

Ротация?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/829012735128195072

----------


## OKA

" В Латакии завершено сооружение второго аэродрома для ВКС РФ



Он предназначен для базирования боевых вертолетов (не менее 8 Ка-52 и 9 Ми-28 видно на снимке) и размещения оперативно-тактических ракетных комплексов."

В Латакии завершено сооружение второго аэродрома для ВКС РФ: diana_mihailova

----------


## APKAH

> " В Латакии завершено сооружение второго аэродрома для ВКС РФ. Он предназначен для базирования боевых вертолетов (не менее 8 Ка-52 и 9 Ми-28 видно на снимке)


Новый вертодром сирийской морской авиации. На снимке сирийские 4 Ка-28 (4 поставлены в 1990 г.), без лопастей я вижу Ми-14ПЛ/ПС (15/5 поставлены в 1984-1985 г.) и возможно там же могут быть Ми-8ТС/Ми-17 (из около 100 поставленных 1970-1980-х годах). Также стоит добавить что из "крокодилов" в Сирию поставлялись лишь модификация Ми-25 (Ми-24Д) (около 60 поставлены в 1980-1985 годах). Из всего этого добра, на 2017 г. хорошо если два десятка исправных машин наберётся из вертолётов советского пр-ва...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :



Пилот и штурман Су-30СМ на боевом задании в Сирии Военно-патриотический сайт «Отвага»




> Новый вертодром сирийской морской авиации. На снимке сирийские 4 Ка-28 (4 поставлены в 1990 г.), без лопастей я вижу Ми-14ПЛ/ПС (15/5 поставлены в 1984-1985 г.) и возможно там же могут быть Ми-8ТС/Ми-17 (из около 100 поставленных 1970-1980-х годах). Также стоит добавить что из "крокодилов" в Сирию поставлялись лишь модификация Ми-25 (Ми-24Д) (около 60 поставлены в 1980-1985 годах). Из всего этого добра, на 2017 г. хорошо если два десятка исправных машин наберётся из вертолётов советского пр-ва...


Ну , наверное, это сикрет))  Если есть снимки получше, можно смело выкладывать в сетку)))

----------


## ZHeN

> Познавательно :





> Каждый боевой вылет – это 2 тонны бомбовой нагрузки.


что-то как-то не заметно.

----------


## OKA

"В соответствии с достигнутыми договоренностями 8 февраля состоялась очередная видеоконференция Рабочей группы высокого уровня России и США по вопросам выполнения Меморандума о взаимопонимании по предотвращению инцидентов и обеспечению безопасности полетов авиации в ходе проведения операций в воздушном пространстве Сирии.

В ходе видеоконференции российская и американская стороны обменялись оценками выполнения достигнутых договоренностей. Проведен анализ отдельных элементов взаимодействия, способствующих разрешению потенциальных конфликтных ситуаций. Было констатировано отсутствие каких-либо существенных инцидентов в связи с применением авиации ВКС России и ВВС возглавляемой США коалиции в Сирии, а также эффективность и надежность существующих каналов связи.

Контакты по реализации положений Меморандума продолжатся. 

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

Россия и США обсудили выполнение меморандума о безопасности полетов в Сирии : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



" В Тартус доставлено 50 ракет SS-21 для тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка», 2 уже применены

Согласно информации агентства Fox News, официальные лица в Вашингтоне сообщили, что Россия отправила Сирии самую большую партию баллистических ракет за всю историю подобного экспорта.

Россия только что отправила Сирии самую большую партию ракет между двумя странами на сегодняшний день, последняя поставка между двумя союзниками, которые могли бы дальнейшее изменение ставки на Ближнем Востоке, сообщил Fox News в среду.

Партия из 50 баллистических ракет малой дальности SS-21 (9М79М и 9М79-1 для ТРК 9К79 «Точка-У») прибыла в сирийский порт Тартус на Средиземном море два дня назад, сообщили чиновники.

Комплекс SS-21, в зависимости от типа ракет и модификации, имеет дальность приблизительно 100 миль.

Россия применила две ракеты SS-21 и четыре SS-26 «Искандер» большей дальности за последние два дня в сирийской провинции Идлиб против боевиков «оппозиции», - добавили эти же официальные лица. "

В Тартус доставлено 50 ракет SS-21 для тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка», 2 уже применены: diana_mihailova

Супер-дупер космических "Точек" , для тактического комлекса))  FOXы ещё Трампу чё то не понравились )))

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 9 фев — РИА Новости.  Трое турецких военных погибли и еще 11 получили ранения в результате непреднамеренного удара российской авиации, заявили в турецком Генштабе.

https://ria.ru/world/20170209/1487581851.html

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 10 февраля. /ТАСС/. Президент Ливана Мишель Аун на встрече с депутатами Госдумы поддержал действия российских ВКС в Сирии. Об этом журналистам сообщил по итогам встречи депутат Андрей Гаврилов.

"Он приветствует усилия ВКС России, считает, что это правильно с точки зрения борьбы с терроризмом и оказания помощи операции на земле", - сказал Гаврилов.

По его словам, ливанский лидер считает, что Россия "не преследует в Сирии свои цели, а защищает общие мировые интересы в борьбе за мир"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Президент Ливана приветствовал действия российских ВКС в Сирии



"ВАШИНГТОН, 10 февраля. /ТАСС/. Правительство Сирии могло бы согласиться на присутствие войск США на своей территории в целях борьбы с террористической группировкой "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ), если Вашингтон будет честно и искренне выстраивать отношения с Дамаском. Об этом президент Сирии Башар Асад заявил в интервью новостному порталу Yahoo News.

Отвечая на вопрос, готова ли Сирия пригласить к себе американские войска для борьбы с ИГ так, как она пригласила российские, Асад сказал: "Мы были бы готовы их пригласить, если бы американцы относились к нам с искренним уважением".

"Войска - это лишь часть общей ситуации, которая включает также такие аспекты, как необходимость сохранения единства Сирии", - пояснил президент, добавив, что именно "такую позицию занимает Россия".

"Эти факторы приведут к формированию доверия, когда вы направляете войска, - продолжил Асад. - Так было с россиянами: они не просто послали войска, прежде всего присутствует ясная политическая позиция в отношении этих факторов, поэтому россияне смогли прийти и добиться успеха в борьбе с терроризмом".

Президент Сирии признал, что на данном этапе не ожидает от США сотрудничества с Дамаском. Однако он не исключил возможности сотрудничества с администрацией Трампа в случае "сближения позиций" между Россией и США.

"Любое сотрудничество в отношении любого конфликта в мире требует сближения позиций между Россией и США", - подчеркнул Асад.

Заслуга России

Сирийский лидер также выразил мнение, что ИГ стала отступать и сдавать свои позиции лишь после того, как Россия подключилась к борьбе с ней. 

"Эта группировка начала отступать после российского вступления (в борьбу с ней - прим. ТАСС), а не американского", - сказал он. Роль же США в противодействии ИГ в Ираке и Сирии Асад назвал "косметической кампанией".

Асад, по сути, обвинил США в лицемерии, указав на то, что Вашингтон длительное время лишь имитировал борьбу с ИГ.

"Как (иначе - прим. ТАСС) они (боевики - прим. ТАСС) могли незаметно для ваших (американских - прим. ТАСС) дронов и спутников пользоваться ресурсами наших нефтяных полей и перегонять тысячи (заполненных нефтью - прим. ТАСС) трейлеров в Турцию, в то время как русские смогли это заметить, атаковать их и уничтожить?" - задал вопрос Асад.

Главное условие в борьбе с ИГ

Настоящую войну с терроризмом в Сирии невозможно вести без сотрудничества с Дамаском, подчеркнул в своем интервью президент САР.

"Нельзя нанести поражение террористам в стране без взаимодействия с ее властями и народом", - сказал он. Асад посоветовал новой американской администрации подойти серьезно к этому вопросу.

"Если Соединенные Штаты искренни в своих намерениях, то им следует связаться с сирийским правительством. Мы сирийцы, мы владеем этой страной, и никто не сможет понять Сирию так, как мы", - заявил Асад.

По его словам, недостаточно иметь вертолеты Apache и истребители F-16 и F-35 для того, чтобы победить терроризм. "Необходим комплексный подход к этой сложной проблеме", - сказал он.

"Мы пригласили русских, потому что они подошли искренне к этому вопросу, - отметил Асад. - Если американцы будут искренни, конечно, мы будем приветствовать их, как любое государство, которое хочет вести борьбу с терроризмом. Мы можем сказать это без колебаний"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Асад: Сирия согласна сотрудничать с США в борьбе с ИГ при их искреннем отношении


Латакия





Под Мосулом- шахидмобиль, бронебульдозер и пр. :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq4_iXcvVnY

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо







https://dawaalhaq.com/post/64135

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/830431273327919104

----------


## Djoker

Авиабаза Тияс


https://twitter.com/CT_operative/sta...75805938479105

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 11 февраля. /ТАСС/. Сирийские военные при поддержке российской авиации в субботу освободили населенный пункт Тадеф, который является наиболее укрепленным форпостом "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещенная в РФ организация) на подступах к городу Эль-Баб, и вышли на согласованную с турецкой стороной линию разграничения с "Сирийской свободной армией". Об этом сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"11 февраля в ходе наступления на северо-востоке провинции Алеппо при поддержке авиации ВКС России подразделениями Вооруженных сил Сирии освобожден от террористов ИГИЛ (прежнее ИГ - прим. ТАСС) населенный пункт Тадеф, являющийся наиболее укрепленным форпостом боевиков на подступах к городу Эль-Баб. В результате наступления сирийские правительственные войска вышли на согласованную с турецкой стороной линию разграничения", - говорится в сообщении, поступившем в ТАСС.

По данным Минобороны РФ, правительственные силы уничтожили более 650 боевиков, два танка и четыре боевые машины пехоты, а также 18 автомобилей повышенной проходимости с установленным на них тяжелым вооружением и другую технику.

Контроль над дорогой в Ракку

"Кроме того, полностью взята под контроль дорога в направлении города Ракка, по которой осуществлялось снабжение вооружением и боеприпасами бандформирований ИГИЛ в городе Эль-Баб", - добавили в российском военном ведомстве.

Ранее телеканал "Аль-Манар" сообщил, что сирийские войска находятся уже в 1,5 км от Эль-Баба. С северной и западной стороны этот город блокирован формированиями сирийской оппозиции, которых поддерживают турецкие военные.

Наступление этих сил на Эль-Баб идет в рамках операции "Щит Евфрата", которая началась в августе 2016 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - МО РФ: сирийские войска и ВКС России освободили самый укрепленный форпост ИГ под Эль-Бабом


"Доставка грузов и личного состава вертолетами из Камышлы в Дэйр-Эз-Зор"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plKKJX8gSus

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/264541.html



" Четыре Су-34 прибыли сегодня на аэродром Хмеймим
По сообщению твиттера https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary/s...73743159943168 ,
 четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 приземлились сегодня на авиабазе Хмеймим, провинция Латакия, присоединившись к группировке ВКС РФ в Сирии."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/267169.html


Под Мосулом  душманский бронебульдозер катался . Недолго.





Ещё из Ирака :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE7poQFtf8w

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Май, 2016







На пути к горизонту: Командировка в Сирию. День первый

----------


## KURYER

Аналитики НАТО: ВКС РФ в Сирии в четыре раза эффективнее авиации коалиции



> Начнём с очевидного. Реальный показатель эффективности – не количество самолётов, а число вылетов. Простая арифметика намекает: 50 самолетов могут летать с той же эффективностью, что и 100, если будут делать в два раза больше вылетов. Так вот, ВКС такую возможность закладывали с самого начала операции (спасибо военному руководству – Шойгу и Герасимову) – на каждый самолет предусмотрели минимум два экипажа. Учитывая достаточный штат техобслуги, могущей обеспечивать постоянную боеготовность машин, летать можно хоть круглые сутки. В итоге получилось, что самолётов у нас меньше, а вылетов больше. «В секретном аналитическом докладе НАТО говорится, что 40 российских истребителей, дислоцированных в сирийской Латакии, совершают до 75 вылетов в сутки, каждый раз нанося «точные и эффективные удары» по позициям ИГ. При этом силы НАТО в стране, насчитывающие в общей сложности 180 боевых самолетов, уничтожают ежедневно всего по 20 целей». Это американское исследование уже годичной давности. КПД ВКС — выше в 4 раза.
> Второе – война в Сирии существенно отличается от привычного стиля американского бомбометания по неподвижным объектам, который сформировался еще со времён Второй Мировой и далее только креп. Во Вьетнаме, выполняя противопартизанские действия, могучие ВВС США почему-то не достигли никакого ощутимого успеха. Мобильный, изобретательный противник (Вьетконг, ИГИЛ), за которым надо гоняться и предугадывать – это вам не Дрезден бомбить. В том же американском докладе пишут: «В своих расчетах Москва использует сведения сирийской воздушной разведки и данные российских спецслужб, которые регулярно сообщают о стратегически важных объектах». Мало иметь бомбардировщики – нужно еще знать, куда и посылать. Наши – знают, наладили систему. А американцы? Можно ведь сбросить сотни тысяч бомб – но что толку, если они лягут «в молоко»?
> Третье – экономический фактор. Как ни странно, но лучше «сорок раз по разу, чем за раз все сорок раз». Именно меньший размер российской авиагруппировки позволяет снизить финансовую нагрузку по её обслуживанию на бюджет страны и, соответственно, не задумываться о том, «а когда же мы эту прорву кормить перестанем?!». А вот американские налогоплательщики в Конгрессе после скандала с неучтёнными вылетами могут очень даже задуматься… Наши самолёты в Сирии могут (и будут) летать столько, сколько нужно – и прекратят уж точно не из соображений «деньги кончились».


Продолжение в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Провинция Хама. 

Атака с петли Нестерова?

_Свидетель тот момент, когда русская авиация бомбила село Хаме, к северу от покаяния Бриве_

----------


## Pilot

скорее всего выход на цель с виража, самолет проходил близко, а оператор просто камерой крутил

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 13 февраля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Более 200 боевиков уничтожены за неделю в ходе наступления сирийских войск на Пальмиру, операцию поддерживает российская боевая авиация, сообщили в понедельник в Минобороны РФ.

"За прошедшую неделю на пальмирском направлении самолетами ВКС России совершено более 90 боевых вылетов", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

"Подразделения сирийских правительственных войск уничтожили более 180 объектов боевиков, в том числе более 60 опорных пунктов, 15 складов с вооружением, боеприпасами и военной техникой, 43 боевых бронированных машин, а также джипов, оснащенных крупнокалиберными пулеметами. Потери террористов в живой силе составили более 200 человек", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

По данным Минобороны РФ, сирийские правительственные войска при поддержке Воздушно-космических сил России продолжают наступление в направлении Пальмиры, до которой осталось менее 20 км.

"С 7 февраля подразделениями сирийской армии установлен контроль над территорией площадью 22 кв. км, освобождены населенные пункты Эль-Кулейбе и Киркук, а также окружающие господствующие высоты", - сообщили российские военные.

Всего с начала операции сирийскими правительственными войсками при поддержке ВКС России от террористов (запрещенной в РФ) организации ИГИЛ в провинции Хомс освобождено 805 кв. километров территории, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Домой

----------


## ZHeN

одна машина 1200 вылетов ?

----------


## F74

> одна машина 1200 вылетов ?


Ну и что такого? В 2016 году выкладывали фото борта с 1000 вылетов.

----------


## stream

> Домой


Интересно, а кто разбирал? Один или два борта на погрузке?

----------


## F74

> Интересно, а кто разбирал? Один или два борта на погрузке?


Пофиг, на разборку. ОКБ отказалось продлять ресурс.

----------


## petio

> что-то как-то не заметно.


Скорее всего 1 тонна .4х офаб-250-270 обычно. Вопрос к знатокам.Как известно в Сирии бомбят и Су-35 но там всю эту работу щурмана на Су-30СМ в,полняет один летчик. Не слишком ли больше у него нагрузка при том что по моему результаты у обоих самолетов должны быть близки из-за близких возможностях ПРНК при работе по земле .Не лучше ли заточить там Су-30СМ больше по земле а Су-35С больше на сопровождении при том что у него возможности В-В гораздо лучше

----------


## Djoker

Одна бомба - 10 авиаударов, звезда - пораженная воздушная цель.

----------


## Djoker

Дейр-эз-Зор





https://dawaalhaq.com/post/64436

----------


## OKA

"ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат эскадрилью Су-24М2 из России

Согласно информации https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат 12 Су-24М2 из России"

ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат эскадрилью Су-24М2 из России: diana_mihailova


"ВКС РФ осуществляет авиационную поддержку сирийских войск на подступах к г. Аль-Маншия пров. Дераа.

На 0:50 работа передового авианаводчика."




Совместные действия передового авианаводчика и ВКС РФ в провинции Дераа: diana_mihailova




"После двухмесячного перерыва, ВМС США возобновляют удары авианосной авиации против ИГИЛ в Сирии.

В понедельник 13 февраля в поддержку операции «Непоколебимая решимость» были подняты самолетами с USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77), находящегося в Средиземном море.

Последний раз американские авианосцы наносили авиаудары по целям ИГИЛ в Сирии 12 декабря прошлого года. Это были самолеты авианосной ударной группы «Дуайт Эйзенхауэр».

Авианосная ударная группа «Джордж Буш» вошла в Средиземное море 2 февраля 2017 года и провела несколько дней на военно-морской базе США в заливе Суда, Греция.

Кроме авианосца Джордж Буш (CVN 77) в ударную группу входят эсминец УРО USS Truxtun (DDG-103), крейсера УРО USS Philippine Sea (CG-58) и USS Hue City (CG-66). Также к соединению должен присоединиться находящийся в Черном море USS Laboon (DDG-58).

На авианосце развернуто 8-е Крыло палубной авиации включающее: истребительно-бомбардировочные эскадрильи VFA 213 «Fighting Black Lions», VFA-31 «Tomcatters”», VFA-87 «Golden Warriors», VFA-37 «Ragin Bulls»; эскадрилью электронной борьбы VAQ 131 «Lancers»; эскадрилью ДРЛО VAW 124 «Bear Aces»; эскадрильи вертолетов HSM 70 «Spartans» и HSC 9 «Tridents»; эскадрилью материально-технического снабжения VRC 40 «Rawhides».



F/A-18F Super Hornet из истребительно-бомбардировочной эскадрильи VFA 213 «Fighting Black Lions» взлетает с авианосца USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), во время участия в операции «Непоколебимая решимость» (Operation Inherent Resolve). 13 февраля 2017 г. US Navy Photo."

Авианосцы США возобновляют авиаудары в Сирии - ROCHENSALM




"МОСКВА, 14 февраля. /ТАСС/. Доклад организации Human Rights Watch (HRW) о якобы фактах применения сирийскими войсками в Алеппо в 2016 году химического оружия еще больше разрушает ее репутацию. Об этом заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Подобные доклады, подготовленные дилетантами со ссылкой на данные соцсетей и рассказы неведомых анонимных свидетелей по телефону, разрушают и без того неоднозначную репутацию Human Rights Watch", - сказал он.

"Если Human Rights Watch действительно хотела бы разобраться с применением химоружия в Сирии, то надо было начать с применения боевиками в сентябре 2016-го в н. п. Марат-Ум-Хауш боевого отравляющего газа - иприта. У данного преступления есть реальные свидетели, в том числе российские и иностранные журналисты, реальные пострадавшие с конкретными именами, реальные обнаруженные боеприпасы с остатками иприта и пробами грунта", - отметил генерал.

Конашенков добавил, что российские военнослужащие центра радиационной, химической и биологической защиты совместно с сирийской стороной предали все имеющиеся у них фактические доказательства экспертам Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО). "Сегодня уже февраль 2017-го, но когда ОЗХО завершит свою экспертизу полученных доказательств применения иприта в Алеппо и установит страну, которая передала его боевикам, даже не обсуждается", - сказал представитель Минобороны.

С чем это связано: давлением конкретной страны-производителя иприта или нерасторопностью отдельных чиновников - и должно быть предметом особого внимания HRW, если это действительно правозащитная организация, резюмировал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны: доклад Human Rights Watch о химоружии в Сирии разрушает репутацию организации


АСТАНА, 15 февраля. /ТАСС/. Участники международной встречи по Сирии должны собраться 15 февраля в Астане для двухдневных переговоров. В центре внимания - контроль за режимом прекращения огня и перспективы межсирийских консультаций в Женеве, запланированных на конец месяца.

В столице Казахстана будут работать представители стран-гарантов перемирия - России, Ирана и Турции, - представители Иордании, США и ООН, делегации официального Дамаска и вооруженной оппозиции. Российскую делегацию возглавляет спецпредставитель президента по сирийскому урегулированию Александр Лаврентьев.

Как заявил глава МИД Казахстана Кайрат Абдрахманов, на встрече пойдет речь "о механизме фиксации нарушений режима прекращения боевых действий, а также о применении санкций в отношении нарушителей режима прекращения боевых действий".

По словам спецпредставителя президента России по Ближнему Востоку и странам Африки, заместителя главы МИД Михаила Богданова, задача все та же - укреплять режим прекращения боевых действий. "Процесс идет вширь, надеюсь, что к соглашениям о прекращении огня присоединятся новые вооруженные группировки, в том числе и находящиеся в южных районах Сирии, - отметил он. - Могут обсуждаться на встрече и любые другие вопросы, в зависимости от пожелания самих сирийских участников".
Астанинская площадка

Астана в третий раз с начала года принимает международную встречу по Сирии, в этот раз ожидается тот же состав участников, что и в ходе первого раунда 23-24 января.

По итогам январской сессии был принят ряд важных решений. Тогда Россия, Иран и Турция договорились о создании механизма контроля за соблюдением перемирия, приняли итоговое коммюнике. Российская делегация передала в январе представителям оппонентов Дамаска проект новой конституции Сирии, рассмотрела с ними на картах вопросы разграничения отрядов вооруженной оппозиции и ИГ (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация "Исламское государство" - прим. ТАСС).

Москва, Тегеран и Анкара договорились о формировании совместной оперативной группы мониторинга перемирия, которая будет функционировать в Астане, первое заседание, в котором приняли участие также представители Иордании, состоялось 6 февраля. В работе группы участвовали военные, российскую делегацию возглавлял заместитель начальника Главного оперативного управления Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-майор Станислав Гаджимагомедов. Основными темами стали соблюдение режима прекращения огня и размежевание террористов и оппозиции.

По словам Гаджимагомедова, вопросы разграничения районов, занимаемых оппозицией и террористами, удалось проработать более детально. Эта работа дала определенные плоды: на севере Сирии, в провинциях Алеппо и Идлиб, ряд формирований "Сирийской свободной армии" начали активные боевые действия против формирований "Джебхат ан- Нусры" (террористическая группировка, запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС).
Российские ожидания

Как заявил министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров, проведение заседания совместной группы было связано "с необходимостью окончательно согласовать все детали механизма по контролю за договоренностями о прекращении огня". "Создание этого механизма активно приветствовали за рубежом, в том числе в рамках ООН, с которой мы тесно сотрудничаем", - сказал он.

"Исходим из необходимости продолжить использовать площадку Астаны как для мониторинга выполнения сторонами своих обязательств по неприменению силы, так и для продвижения и стимулирования процесса политических реформ, - подчеркнул глава российского дипведомства. - Считаем принципиально важным участие в политическом процессе представителей вооруженной оппозиции, голос которых должен быть услышан в ходе такого диалога".

К консультациям в столице Казахстана приковано пристальное внимание, учитывая приближение женевских переговоров. Москва рассчитывает, что встреча должна активизировать мирный процесс в Женеве.

"Мы рассматриваем ситуацию, которая происходит сейчас "на земле" в Сирии, и те дискуссии, которые идут в Астане, как своего рода трамплин, платформу для продолжения межсирийского диалога в Женеве", - подчеркнул заместитель главы МИД России Геннадий Гатилов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Участники встречи по Сирии съедутся в Астану для двухдневных переговоров

----------


## Fencer

> "ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат эскадрилью Су-24М2 из России
> 
> Согласно информации https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат 12 Су-24М2 из России"
> 
> ВВС Сирии в ближайшее время получат эскадрилью Су-24М2 из России: diana_mihailova


Интересно - из строевой части ВКС России или с НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова?

----------


## Fencer

> Ну и что такого? В 2016 году выкладывали фото борта с 1000 вылетов.


Они вооружают наши Су-24М в Сирии Военно-патриотический сайт «Отвага»
Они ещё и романтики...

----------


## L39aero

Вариантов не много, вряд ли завод этим будет заниматься!

----------


## Djoker

Ирак

----------


## Djoker

Пальмира

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо


https://dawaalhaq.com/post/64567

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 17 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийская армия при поддержке отрядов ополченцев продолжает наступление на Пальмиру и находится на расстоянии 17 км от города. Как передает агентство SANA, войска освободили от банд террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) фермы Эль-Кулябии и ведут с ними бои в районе Эль-Баярат к западу от города.

"Бойцы и ополченцы нанесли противнику значительные потери в живой силе и технике, уничтожены огневые позиции и склады с боеприпасами", - сообщил агентству представитель сирийского командования. По его словам, в настоящий момент саперы разминируют участок шоссе Хомс - Пальмира, где террористы заложили фугасы. По завершении операции продвижение к городу будет продолжено.

В 30 км к северо-западу от Пальмиры армейские части атаковали позиции противника у нефтяных колодцев. 14 февраля правительственные силы вернули под свой контроль месторождение Хайян, на территории которого находится газоперерабатывающий завод. Ранее они овладели газонаполнительной станцией в Джохаре.

Командование ВС Сирии поставило перед войсками задачу вернуть под контроль все нефтяные и газовые объекты, захваченные бандами ИГ в восточной части провинции Хомс. От этого зависит скорейшее налаживание работы промышленных предприятий и топливное снабжение региональных ТЭЦ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Сирийские войска ведут бои с террористами ИГ к западу от Пальмиры





"МОСКВА, 17 февраля. /ТАСС/. Обеспечение горюче- смазочными материалами группировки Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России в Сирии является важнейшей задачей трубопроводных войск и службы горючего российской армии. Об этом заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ (МО) генерал армии Дмитрий Булгаков.

"Особо важным в деятельности трубопроводных войск и службы горючего с 2015 года по настоящее время является обеспечение горючим группировки ВКС в Сирии. В короткие сроки там была создана соответствующая материальная база, уникальная логистическая система - "сирийский экспресс", обеспечившая оперативные поставки горюче-смазочных материалов в соответствии с необходимой потребностью войск", - сказал он на военно-исторической конференции по случаю 65-летия создания трубопроводных войск и 81-й годовщины образования службы горючего.

"В настоящее время на авиабазе Хмеймим введен в строй централизованный заправщик топливом с возможностью заправки двадцати самолетов одновременно", - информировал замминистра, отметив, что в будущем "система подачи горючего войскам в Сирии будет усовершенствована за счет использования магистральных сборно-разборных трубопроводов третьего поколения на основе труб из высокопрочных металлокомпозитов".

Булгаков напомнил, что в 2016 году Вооруженным силам РФ было поставлено более 2 млн. тонн нефтепродуктов, из них 1,3 млн. тонн авиационного топлива для заправки воздушных судов и 40 тыс. тонн мазута для кораблей ВМФ. "Это позволило обеспечить вылеты самолетов дальней авиации в различные регионы мира и военное присутствие кораблей Военно-морского флота в Мировом океане", - подчеркнул замглавы военного ведомства.

Он также отметил, что в 2014-2015 годах военные трубопроводчики "с честью выполнили поставленные правительством РФ задачи по обеспечению водой населения Республики Крым". Так, в 2014 году было развернуто 80 км полевых магистральных трубопроводов (ПМТ) и подано 700 тыс. тонн питьевой воды жителям Судакско-Феодосийского района, а в 2015 году по 48 линиям ПМТ общей протяженностью 250 км подано 1,7 млн. тонн воды в Северо-Крымский канал. "Использование военными трубопроводчиками ПМТ позволило избежать гуманитарной катастрофы в Крыму, обеспечив водой население и промышленность республики", - констатировал Булгаков."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - МО РФ: обеспечение горючим ВКС в Сирии - важнейшая задача трубопроводных войск


Квадрокоптер с гранатой подбит\упал около Тель-Афара к западу от Мосула



https://twitter.com/CounterIED1/stat...08432645652482

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/581731.html

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА. Российские дальние бомбардировщики Ту-95МС нанесли удары крылатыми ракетами Х-101 по объектам "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в районе сирийского города Ракка, сообщили в Минобороны РФ. Подчеркивается, что стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС с территории РФ совершили перелет над территорией Ирана и Ирака и нанесли авиационный удар крылатыми ракетами. Бомбардировщики прикрывали российские истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С, базирующиеся на аэродроме Хмеймим.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Muller

> 


Видео от Минобороны чем дальше в лес, тем содержательнее.
Заголовок "...опубликовало видео уничтожения целей ИГ..."
И что же мы видим на 23-секундном ролике? Снятый издали-издали Ту-95МС, с которого падает что-то похожее на КР. И все. Где "уничтожение"?
Налицо несовпадение заголовка и содержания. 
Могли бы ограничиться текстом с фоткой Ту-95МС, не ошиблись бы.

----------


## Muller

> МОСКВА. Российские дальние бомбардировщики Ту-95МС нанесли удары крылатыми ракетами Х-101 по объектам "Исламского государства" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в районе сирийского города Ракка, сообщили в Минобороны РФ. Подчеркивается, что стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС с территории РФ совершили перелет над территорией Ирана и Ирака и нанесли авиационный удар крылатыми ракетами. Бомбардировщики прикрывали российские истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С, базирующиеся на аэродроме Хмеймим.


С территории ИРАКА стрелять по РАККЕ ракетами Х-101 - это как, в упор что-ли? Стоило так далеко переться, керосин жечь. Не дешевле было с Моздока сводить к духам шестерку Ту-22М3 с "Гефестом"?

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/832605599372292096

----------


## Djoker

Ка-52 с "Вихрем"


https://www.facebook.com/syrianforce...7399288044147/

----------


## Djoker

Репортаж про Ми-28Н с 10:06

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

Сделали игрушку по Сирии....

Syrian Warfare / Сирия: Русская буря
Год выхода: 21 февраля 2017
Жанр: Strategy, RTS, Indie
Разработчик: Cats Who Play

----------


## lindr

Иракские ВВС начали наносить удары по позициям ИГ около Дер-е-Зора.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ng-isis-syria/

----------


## Pilot

ВАШИНГТОН, 24 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Командующие антитеррористической операцией США в Ираке и Сирии выступают за расширение масштабов консультаций с Вооруженными силами России в целях предотвращения различных просчетов и ошибок. Это подтвердил сегодня на встрече с небольшой группой журналистов, отвечая на вопросы корр. ТАСС, глава Боевого командования ВВС США генерал Герберт Карлайл.

"Я поддерживаю это", - заявил Карлайл, комментируя возможность повышения уровня такого диалога между ВС России и США.

Согласно изложенной им информации, глава Центрального командования (СЕНТКОМ) ВС США генерал Джозеф Вотел, в сферу оперативной ответственности которого входит прежде всего Ближний Восток, а также командующий операцией в Ираке и Сирии генерал-лейтенант Стивен Таунсенд и командующий ВВС США на Ближнем Востоке и в Юго-Западной Азии генерал-лейтенант Джеффри Харригиан работают над этим вопросом. При этом Карлайл отметил, что Таунсенд и Харригиан говорят на эту тему с министром обороны США Джеймсом Мэттисом.

"Расширение диалога должно произойти", - подчеркнул Карлайл.

В 2015 году представители РФ и США подписали меморандум о безопасности полетов над Сирией, призванный предотвращать инциденты в воздухе между самолетами российской авиагруппы и международной коалиции.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

похоже Курды сбили турецкий Ф-16 из ПЗРК

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/834780116504965120

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Алеппо





https://dawaalhaq.com/post/65331

----------


## Avia M

Год спустя...

2016 апрель. 
Только в течение 2015 года воевать за ИГИЛ в Сирию и Ирак отправились более тысяч граждан России. Об этом заявил глава СКР Александр Бастрыкин. По его словам, сейчас в отношении россиян – боевиков ИГИЛ возбуждено порядка 470 уголовных дел. Известно, что каждый восьмой россиянин, оказавшийся в ИГИЛ, погиб в ходе военных действий. По словам главы СКР, граждане России попадают в Сирию, в основном, через Турцию или Египет. Среди наиболее частых предлогов для отъезда – отдых, получение теологического образования и работа. Напомним, ранее сообщалось о том, что на территории Сирии уничтожены порядка 2 тысяч выходцев из России.

2017 март.
На территории Сирии действуют тысячи боевиков – выходцев из России и государств СНГ, а отсутствие безвизового режима между странами бывшего СССР представляет дополнительную опасность для РФ.
Об этом заявил российский президент Владимир Путин в ходе встречи с военнослужащими Северного флота, которые на протяжении более двух месяцев обстреливали и бомбили территорию Сирии.
"К сожалению, на территории Сирии скопилось огромное количество боевиков – выходцев из бывшего Советского Союза и самой России. По нашим предварительным данным, счет идет на тысячи: по данным ГРУ Генштаба и других спецслужб, например ФСБ, примерно до четырех тысяч из России и тысяч пять – из республик бывшего Советского Союза", – сказал Путин.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> похоже Курды сбили турецкий Ф-16 из ПЗРК




Вроде не подтвердилось?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сирийцы работают в Хомсе

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А ещё сирийцы нашли, не сбили, а нашли на севере провинции Алеппо вот такую вот штуку.

----------


## Djoker

> Cу-35 на авиабазе Хмеймим - 1 воздушная цель и 220 авиаударов.



https://vk.com/wall-123538639_259662

----------


## Djoker

Хама

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/836229524010516481

----------


## Djoker

Ещё насчет звезд и бомбочек на Су-35 в Сирии:

----------


## OKA

"Войска Сирийской арабской армии при активной поддержке Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) Российской Федерации ведут наступление в провинции Алеппо."

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Снова берут Пальмиру...
САА полностью освободила высоту ат-Тар и высоту Сириятель/Ишара. И по сообщениям ходит в город с северо-запада:

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 2 марта. /ТАСС/. Вооруженные силы Сирии при поддержке ВКС России завершили операцию по взятию Пальмиры. Об этом доложил президенту России Владимиру Путину министр обороны Сергей Шойгу. Об этом сообщил пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.

Боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) захватили Пальмиру в мае 2015 года. В конце марта 2016-го сирийские военные при поддержке российской авиации освободили город. В декабре минувшего года Пальмира вновь оказалась в руках экстремистов.

Год назад операция по освобождения Пальмиры продолжалась две недели. Сирийские бойцы взяли штурмом старинную крепость на въезде в город 25 марта 2016 года. Спустя два дня они вошли в Пальмиру. Большой вклад в операцию по освобождению "жемчужины сирийской пустыни" внесли российские ВКС, которые наносили точечные удары по позициям ИГ. В дальнейшем военнослужащие РФ разминировали знаменитые развалины античной Пальмиры.

Террористы вновь заняли Пальмиру 11 декабря минувшего года после отступления правительственных сил. Армия и ополченцы перед своим отходом смогли эвакуировать 80% жителей.

В период своего господства (с мая 2015 года по март 2016 года) вандалы ИГ разрушили знаменитую Триумфальную арку с колоннадой - визитную карточку города, а также взорвали храм Баалшамина и святилище верховному семитскому божеству Бэлу.

Был разграблен национальный музей и пальмирский некрополь - башенные гробницы патрициев. Террористы учинили жестокую расправу над видным сирийским ученым Халедом аль-Асаадом. 82-летний археолог с мировым именем отказался показать боевикам тайники с артефактами.

20 января их руками был уничтожен еще один известный памятник древней Пальмиры - архитектурный комплекс тетрапилон, а также фасад древнеримского театра, построенного во II веке н.э. На его сцене состоялся 5 мая прошлого года концерт оркестра Мариинского театр под управлением Валерия Гергиева.

2 марта сирийская армия установила полный контроль над стратегическими высотами Джебель-эт-Тар, господствующими над Пальмирой."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Шойгу доложил Путину, что ВС Сирии при поддержке ВКС России взяли Пальмиру - Политика - ТАСС


Пальмиранаш , дубль2))

----------


## OKA

"Как пишет французский бюллетень «Intelligence online» в материале «Comment Amman consolide son rapprochement avec Damas», инициируя сближение с Москвой, король Иордании Абдалла II при помощи своих российских собеседников развивает новые каналы взаимодействия с сирийским режимом Башара Асада. Для оправдания этого нового сближения используется риторика борьбы с «Исламским государством», причем оно проходит с благословления Кремля, а также молчаливого согласия Белого дома. Абдалла II стал первым главой государства, который нанес визит в США при новом президенте Дональде Трампе.

Начальник генерального штаба вооруженных сил Иордании генерал Махмуд Фрейхат, который до недавнего времени командовал частями иорданской армии, расположенных на границе с Сирией, начал взаимодействовать с братом президента Сирии Махером аль-Асадом для становления этого нарождающегося сотрудничества. Кроме того, что Махер Асад отвечает за военное руководство страной с момента начала гражданской войны в Сирии, также является одним из основных людей в стране, на которых опирается Москва.

Весьма высоко оцениваемый в Москве шеф Бюро национальной безопасности Али Мамлюк находится в центре нового сирийско-иорданского диалога. Глава сирийской разведки он в полной секретности с декабря 2016 года совершил четыре визита в Амман с целью укрепить сотрудничество с Иорданией, и несколько недель сотрудничал с Фейсалом Шобаки, главой Главного управления разведки Иордании (GID).

Первые конкретные проявления нового согласия в отношениях между странами заключались в том, что GID передало Дамаску и Москве карты с указанием мест дислокации восьми группировок боевиков, действующих на юге Сирии в районе границе с Иорданией. Выявленные боевики принадлежали к «Исламскому государству», группировкам «Фронт Ан-Нусра» и «Ахрар аль-Шам».

При этом, как сообщает издание, Кремль, который очень плотно опекает это сближение, в последние недели увеличил контакты с иорданскими чиновниками для укрепления этого взаимодействия. Спустя неделю после визита в Москву Абдаллы II 25 января 2017 года, Фейсал Шобаки и Махмуд Фрейхат также лично посетили российскую столицу. У них состоялась встреча  с начальником Главного разведывательного управления и начальником Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил России."

Россия выступает посредником в сближении между Иорданией и Сирией - bmpd

----------


## Pilot

Во время боев за сирийскую Пальмиру, об освобождении которой накануне, 2 марта, президенту России Владимиру Путину доложил министр обороны Сергей Шойгу, был тяжело ранен начальник управления боевой подготовки штаба Западного военного округа генерал-майор Петр Милюхин. Об этом сообщает Infox, отмечая, что информацию подтвердили два источника в Минобороны РФ.

По данным издания, генерал-майор с тяжелейшими ранениями был спецрейсом доставлен в военный госпиталь им. Бурденко в Москве.

Как сообщается, Петр Милюхин пострадал около недели назад. Он подорвался на мине и потерял обе ноги и глаз. Первую помощь ему оказали на месте, а после ухудшения состояния отправили в Москву.

Это первый российский генерал, раненый во время сирийской операции. "Он у нас. Сказать больше мы не имеем права", - подтвердили "Фонтанке" в 56-м отделении госпиталя. На сайте медучреждения указано, что это отделение реанимации и интенсивной терапии.

Президент РФ присвоил Петру Ильичу Милюхину звание генерал-майора 11 декабря 2015 года. По имеющимся данным, он находится в подчинении у генерал-полковника Андрея Картаполова, командующего группировкой российских войск в Сирии. Милюхин был ответственным за разработку боевых операций и контролировал их выполнение.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Пальмира

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб, 28 февраля

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/838056506520125440

----------


## Pilot

The source also stressed that the MiG-21 MiG-23 was not shot down but rather suffered from technical difficulties that caused the warplane to rapidly drop in altitude.

A leaked conversation obtained by Al-Masdar News between the pilot and aerial command center revealed that radar issues had caused the plane to be unable to turn back.

Remarkably, the Syrian pilot managed to not only eject from the fighter jet but also landed inside Turkey at Hatay province. He is believed to be in Turkish custody.

Islamist militants based in Idlib have previously executed numerous Syrian and Russian pilots once their jets were downed over the rebel-held areas.

Сирийцы потеряли МиГ-21 - проблема с двигателем

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

> The source also stressed that the MiG-21 MiG-23 was not shot down but rather suffered from technical difficulties that caused the warplane to rapidly drop in altitude.
> 
> A leaked conversation obtained by Al-Masdar News between the pilot and aerial command center revealed that radar issues had caused the plane to be unable to turn back.
> 
> Remarkably, the Syrian pilot managed to not only eject from the fighter jet but also landed inside Turkey at Hatay province. He is believed to be in Turkish custody.
> 
> Islamist militants based in Idlib have previously executed numerous Syrian and Russian pilots once their jets were downed over the rebel-held areas.
> 
> Сирийцы потеряли МиГ-21 - проблема с двигателем


Москва. 5 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Турецкие спасатели нашли пилота сирийского самолета МиГ-21, разбившегося к северу от границы двух стран, сообщил в воскресенье телеканал NTV.

Перед крушением летчик успел катапультироваться и приземлился примерно в 500 метрах от обломков своего самолета.

Пилота не удалось найти сразу из-за плохой погоды в районе крушения. Ему оказали первую помощь в машине экстренной службы и госпитализировали.

Миг-21 сирийских ВВС разбился на юге Турции в субботу вечером. Причина аварии пока не установлена. Среди версий фигурируют сложные погодные условия и техническая неисправность.

----------


## OKA

> Москва. 5 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Турецкие спасатели нашли пилота сирийского самолета МиГ-21, разбившегося к северу от границы двух стран, сообщил в воскресенье телеканал NTV.
> 
> Перед крушением летчик успел катапультироваться и приземлился примерно в 500 метрах от обломков своего самолета....



" .. В настоящее время он помещен в больницу г. Алтынезю (Altinozu) провинции Хатай (Hatay). Ранения неопасные.



Стойка шасси разбившегося самолета. Хорошо видно обозначение Е7 - истребитель МиГ-21."

    

Турецкие спасатели обнаружили раненого летчика разбившегося накануне сирийского МиГ-21: diana_mihailova

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Турецкие спасатели нашли пилота сирийского самолета МиГ-21

----------


## OKA

> 


В возрасте дядька. Дай Бог ему здоровья и удачи!

ФАН публикует видео удара сирийской армии :




Ещё Сирия :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH8qr-zTmik


Ирак, Мосул, "Буратино", F-15,  HIMARS :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWwMja7Qo1Q

 HIMARS (половинка MLRS на шасси автО) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJfB1_BTS2k

MLRS и т.п. имеется у финнов, поляков, и др. "партнёров"))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

погиб Горбунов Артем.
02.03.17. Сирия. 
Вечная Слава и Память!..



ИСТОЧНИК

P.S. Все "победы" сирийской армии оплачены....

----------


## Pilot

В Главном военном клиническом госпитале имени Бурденко официально подтвердили, что в 56-м реанимационном отделении находится глава управления боевой подготовки штаба Западного военного округа генерал-майор Петр Милюхин, который был доставлен из Сирии с тяжелыми ранениями. Как рассказали несколько источников, близких к Минобороны, генерал-майор около двух месяцев находился в Сирии в подчинении командующего группировкой российских войск генерал-полковника Андрея Картаполова. Инцидент произошел 16 февраля в провинции Хомс, когда Милюхин вместе с пятью российскими военнослужащими ехал от аэродрома Тияс к городу Хомс в бронемашине «Тигр» в составе автоколонны.
Милюхин должен был оценить состояние и подготовку сирийских военных и донести до них новые вводные Генштаба ВС России. В четырех километрах от Тияса «Тигр» подорвался на радиоуправляемом фугасе, а по самой колонне был открыт огонь. Четверо из шести человек, находившихся в бронемашине, погибли, их имена в Минобороны не называют, однако известно, что смертельные ранения получили старший сержант Вадим Магамуров и морской пехотинец Павел Козаченко. Они были похоронены 19 февраля в Екатеринбурге и Пензе соответственно . Милюхин получил серьезные увечья: ему оторвало обе ноги, один из осколков выбил глаз. Он был эвакуирован на авиабазу Хмеймим, где военные медики неделю боролись за его жизнь. В настоящее время московские медики считают, что прямая угроза жизни Милюхина отсутствует, пишет «Коммерсант». Генерал-майор стал самым высокопоставленным офицером, получившим ранение в ходе сирийской кампании. Всего Минобороны официально признало гибель 27 военнослужащих.

----------


## OKA

"Напряженный авиатраффик в Дамаске: 6 российских Ил-76, 2 иранских С-130 и Ан-74 "

   

Напряженный авиатраффик в Дамаске: 6 российских Ил-76, 2 иранских С-130 и Ан-74: diana_mihailova

----------


## Avia M

> погиб Горбунов Артем.
> 02.03.17. Сирия. 
> Вечная Слава и Память!..
> 
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК
> 
> P.S. Все "победы" сирийской армии оплачены....


Минобороны запоздало...
Минобороны РФ заявило о гибели российского контрактника под Пальмирой - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## KURYER

> "Напряженный авиатраффик в Дамаске: 6 российских Ил-76, 2 иранских С-130 и Ан-74 "
> 
> Напряженный авиатраффик в Дамаске: 6 российских Ил-76, 2 иранских С-130 и Ан-74: diana_mihailova


Фройлен Диана известный специалист по распространению недостоверных сведений.
Как она определила, что это российские Ил-76, а не, например, казахские, которые очень активно возят гуманитарный груз по Сирии....непонятно.
Иранские С-130 давят бетон в Дамаске уже как год. 
Ан-74 это такси командующего группировки ВС РФ в Сирии, которое постоянно возит всё и вся (всех).
А так, да....напряжённый трафик в Дамаске
"Сенсация"....

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня в турецкой Анталии проходит трехсторонняя встреча начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил России генерала армии Валерия Герасимова, начальника генерального штаба вооруженных сил Турции генерала Хулуси Аккара и председателя комитета начальников штабов ВС США армейского генерала Джозефа Данфорда.

В ходе совместной работы стороны обсудят вопросы по безопасности в Сирии и Ираке.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

Начальник российского Генштаба проводит в Анталии переговоры с коллегами из Турции и США : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации





> Фройлен Диана известный специалист по распространению недостоверных сведений.
> Как она определила, что это российские Ил-76, а не, например, казахские, которые очень активно возят гуманитарный груз по Сирии....непонятно.
> Иранские С-130 давят бетон в Дамаске уже как год. 
> Ан-74 это такси командующего группировки ВС РФ в Сирии, которое постоянно возит всё и вся (всех).
> А так, да....напряжённый трафик в Дамаске
> "Сенсация"....


Ну , Ил-76 ещё сирийскими бывают))



Сирийский кризис

----------


## алтын

эмоциональные закадровые комментарии

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 8 марта. /ТАСС/. Сирийская армия уничтожила более 40 террористов группировок "Исламское государство" и "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещены в РФ) в провинции Хама. Об этом сообщило агентство САНА в сводке контртеррористических операций за 8 марта.

По информации военного источника агентства, боевики были ликвидированы в ходе операций ВВС САР в районах Аль- Буэйда, Клейб ас-Саур и Аль-Льуейбда.

Источник также сообщил, что в городе Дараа сирийская армия взяла под контроль несколько зданий, уничтожив большое число боевиков "Джебхат ан-Нусра".

Помимо этого, несколько боевиков были ликвидированы в окрестностях города Энхель и восточнее города Изра."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Сирийская армия уничтожила более 40 террористов в провинции Хама - Международная панорама - ТАСС




" Подразделения «Силы Тигра» при поддержке ВКС РФ вышли к реке Евфрат

В ночь на среду Tiger Force при поддержке ВКС России освобождают 32-й за сутки поселок - Аль-Сухнэ в Алеппо и впервые за 5 лет выходят к реке Евфрат.

  

После взятия города Аль-Хафса в начале дня во вторник, Сирийская Арабская Армия буквально пронеслась вихрем через оборонительные порядки ИГИЛ в большом анклаве террористов у реки Евфрат на востоке провинции Алеппо.

После массовой гибели и бегства боевиков ИГИЛ, части штурмовой дивизии «Тигр» смогли за несколько часов освободить сразу 23 населенных пункта, а именно: Абу Хаттар, Раббаю, Мазраа, Хариджи, Дженнат в качестве Саламы, Джаннат в качестве Сагира, Тал Абу Джадха, Аш-Шейх Абияд, Хан аль-Хумр, Талль аль-Асвад, Шуайб Хамр, Шиха, Духайра, Марада, Хирбат Шихаб, Арба Кабера, Раас аль-Айн, Баллура, Ал- Наим, Ашени, Эль-Тайара, Атеха и Хафья-Шаркия.


Затем Tiger Force отбили у ИГИЛ город Аль-Сухнэ, вступив на западный берег озера Асада (реки Евфрат) впервые за последние пять лет. Таким образом за сутки бойцы САА взяли под контроль более 30-ти поселков.

Эффективное наступление САА почти полностью изгоняет ИГИЛ из провинции Алеппо. Кроме того, этот прорыв исключает любые планы курдских командиров «Сирийских демократических сил» о продвижении в направлении города Ракка с западного берега реки Евфрат.

Офицер Армии Сирии принес две бутылки воды из реки Евфрата и передал русским генералам на авиабазу Квейрис в знак признательности за поддержку с воздуха.

По словам сирийского военкора Юши Юсефа, символические бутылки будут доставлены в Москву в ближайшее время.

Далее «Тигры» ударят в южном направлении вдоль озера Асада, пока они не дойдут до последней оборонительной линии ИГИЛ на оси между авиабазой Джирах и Дейр Хафер.

С 17 января, когда Tiger Force начали широкомасштабное наступление в восточной части провинции Алеппо, САА взяла под контроль 145 городков, поселков и деревень и сократило территорию ИГИЛ более чем на 1000 квадратных километров.

Террористы установили последнюю линию обороны вдоль оси между Дейром Хафером и авиабазой Джирах. Этот район наполнен боевиками, которые две недели назад отступили из Аль-Баба, перегруппировываясь после бегства брошенного ими кармана.

Если правительственные войска прорвутся через последнюю линию обороны ИГИЛ в Алеппо, то САА, как ожидается, возобновят свое наступление в направлении столицы ИГИЛ - Ракки."

Подразделения «Силы Тигра» при поддержке ВКС РФ вышли к реке Евфрат : diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"США по соображениям безопасности не будут комментировать размещение своих войск в Сирии, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель Пентагона Адриан Рэнкин-Гэллоуэй.

Ранее в среду газета Washington Post сообщила, что в Сирию для поддержки операции по освобождению города Ракка от боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в России и США) прибыла группа американских морских пехотинцев. До сих пор в Сирии действовали 500 американских спецназовцев.

"По соображениям безопасности я не могу предоставить информацию о передвижении и размещении американских войск в Сирии", — ответил Рэнкин-Гэллоуэй на просьбу прокомментировать эти сообщения."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170309/1489567661.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Элитные подразделения сирийской армии выбили террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) с военного аэродрома Кашиш к востоку от Алеппо (360 км от Дамаска). Как сообщила телестанция Al Mayadeen, бывшая авиабаза сирийских ВВС поблизости от водохранилища Асад на Евфрате была освобождена после ожесточенных боев.

На этом участке фронта сирийские военнослужащие за последние две недели освободили 140 деревень и поселков. Террористы удерживают там два последних форпоста - в Дейр-Хафер и Мескена в 5 км от района расположения военного аэродрома."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: сирийские войска вернули под контроль военный аэродром к востоку от Алеппо - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо





https://dawaalhaq.com/post/66339

----------


## ZHeN

Су-30 продолжают бомбить
да и Су-35С тоже (судя по изображениям бомб на борту)

видимо, это всё-таки эффективно

----------


## petio

Бомбометание по координатам у Су-30СМ и Су-35С видимо не хуже чем у Су-34 и незначительно уступает Су-24М с СВП-24.Су-34 превозходят их наличием И-255 Платан позволяющии искать подвижные цели как и Кайра-24 Су-24М.Я не знаю почему до сих пор не сбросили с Су-30СМ на цель в Сирии КАБ-500КР чтоб продемонстрировать их способность нести ВТО.У меня есть туитер Шойгу-спрошу :Smile:

----------


## petio

Я ожидал тоже хотя бы одного пуска Х-59М с пиаром по Ю-ТУБ. Видимо их мало или состояние не очень ...

----------


## ZHeN

небезызвестный т-щ Альтаир с авиабазы говорил, чтоб КАБы там с Су-35С/Су-30СМ применяют
просто, в СМИ не попадает
как Х-29Л на Су-34, например ... (а она, судя по последнему брифингу МО, применяется достаточно активно)

----------


## Djoker

Идлиб

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

"Сирийский" Су-35С в КнААЗе












Июнь 2016 (звезда ещё красная):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbQ2eChH_Xc

----------


## petio

> 


Здесь удар по укритию -оочень точен -ур явно

----------


## petio

> Идлиб


Под крылом 2 Х-25МЛ ? .Су-россиискии или сириискии ?

----------


## Djoker

Миллеровский Су-30СМ б/н 05 красный


https://www.facebook.com/Rambo4400

----------


## Djoker

(c) Ahmad Rabiaa ALkhayer











Б/н 51 из Мариновки?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Су-24 :

----------


## Avia M

"Статистика"...

15 марта 2017 г. Модернизированные российские бомбардировщики Су-24, способные применять авиабомбы с лазерным и теленаведением, совершили более половины из 18 тысяч вылетов в ходе операции российских Военно-космических сил в Сирии, говорится в видеоролике Военно-промышленной комиссии, который в среду в соцсетях опубликовал вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.
"Наши пилоты в Сирии не на антиквариате летают", - сообщил он в "Твиттере.                                                                                                           В материале отмечается, что за время военной операции в Сирии, российскими летчиками было совершено более 18 тысяч боевых вылетов, при этом более половины пришлось на фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 различных модификаций. 
Этот самолет на восьми точках подвески способен нести до восьми тонн вооружения.
"Усовершенствованная прицельно-навигационная система дает возможность применять управляемые ракеты и авиационные бомбы с лазерным и телевизионным наведением", - отмечается в сюжете.
Самолет способен наносить удары в темноте и сложных погодных условиях, в ходе модернизации был оборудован новой вычислительной подсистемой СВП-24. она взаимодействует с внешними наземными, воздушными и космическими системами, от которых получает необходимые данные.

----------


## OKA

> "Статистика"...
> 
> 15 марта 2017 г. Модернизированные российские бомбардировщики Су-24, способные применять авиабомбы с лазерным и теленаведением, совершили более половины из 18 тысяч вылетов в ходе операции российских Военно-космических сил в Сирии, говорится в видеоролике Военно-промышленной комиссии, который в среду в соцсетях опубликовал вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН.
> "Наши пилоты в Сирии не на антиквариате летают", - сообщил он в "Твиттере.                                                                                                           В материале отмечается, что за время военной операции в Сирии, российскими летчиками было совершено более 18 тысяч боевых вылетов, при этом более половины пришлось на фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 различных модификаций. 
> Этот самолет на восьми точках подвески способен нести до восьми тонн вооружения.
> "Усовершенствованная прицельно-навигационная система дает возможность применять управляемые ракеты и авиационные бомбы с лазерным и телевизионным наведением", - отмечается в сюжете.
> Самолет способен наносить удары в темноте и сложных погодных условиях, в ходе модернизации был оборудован новой вычислительной подсистемой СВП-24. она взаимодействует с внешними наземными, воздушными и космическими системами, от которых получает необходимые данные.


Ролик : 




Твит :

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/841901944885116930

----------


## OKA

Oпыт боевого применения штурмовиков Су-25СМ в Сирии :

Боевое применение штурмовиков Су-25 в Сирии: diana_mihailova


Весьма познавательный цикл статей : "Хроники муравьиной тропы"

http://lostarmour.info/articles/hron...ravinoy-tropy/

Даёт наглядное представление об особенностях б.д. в районе Алеппо.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

Сирийцы заявили о сбитом израильском самолете. Фейк?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Сирийцы заявили о сбитом израильском самолете. Фейк?


Пока только пишут, что израилские самолеты подверглись ракетному обстрелу во время налета на Сирийскую территорию. Жетрв мол нет и безопасности самолетов ничего не угрожало.

----------


## OKA

> Пока только пишут, что израилские самолеты подверглись ракетному обстрелу во время налета на Сирийскую территорию. Жетрв мол нет и безопасности самолетов ничего не угрожало.


"Официальное заявление сирийской стороны
Верховное командование Армией и Вооруженными силами САР подтвердило, что сирийские ПВО сбили самолет израильского агрессора, пролетевший над территорией Ливана и вторгшийся в воздушное пространство страны в районе Аль-Брейдж.
Командование в своем заявлении, копию которого получило агентство САНА, сообщило, что в 02.40 ночи 4 израильских самолета нарушили воздушную границу Сирии и атаковали одну из позиций Сирийской армии в районе Пальмиры на востоке провинции Хомс.
Один из самолетов был сбит над оккупированными территориями, еще одному нанесено повреждение, двум другим удалось вернуться обратно.
В документе указано, что цель этой вопиющей агрессии — поддержка террористической группировки ДАИШ, поднятие ее морального духа и отвлечение внимания от побед Сирийской армии.
Командование выразило решимость противостоять любой сионистской попытке совершить агрессию на территории САР, давая отпор всеми возможными средствами.
Верховное командование ВС САР: Сбит израильский самолет, вторгшийся в воздушное пространство Сирии — Сирийское арабское информационное агентство САНА

И с израильской стороны
Пресс-служба ЦАХАЛа сообщила, что в ночь на пятницу, 17 марта, самолеты израильских ВВС нанесли удары по нескольким целям на территории Сирии.
Согласно официальному сообщению ЦАХАЛа, в ходе операции по самолетам были выпущены несколько ракет ПВО, одна из которых была перехвачена израильскими ПРО.
В результате этого инцидента среди израильтян пострадавших нет.
В армейской пресс-службе подтверждают, что этот инцидент был связан со срабатыванием сирен в Иорданской долине: взрывы, которые слышали ночью в Иерусалиме, Модиине, Иудее и Самарии, были взрывами при перехвате ракеты сирийских ПВО.
Радиостанция "Решет Бет" передает, что для перехвата сирийской ракеты была задействована система ПРО "Хец". Сайт газеты The Jerusalem Post пишет о первом боевом применении системы "Хец-3" (официально это не подтверждено). По сведениям военного корреспондента Кармелы Менаше, была задействована система "Хец-2".
При этом сообщается, что сирийские ПВО выпустили по израильским военным самолетам ракету SA-5 (по классификации NATO) – то есть применили зенитно-ракетный комплекс С-200 советского производства.
NEWSru.co.il :: ВВС ЦАХАЛа нанесли удары по целям в Сирии

По некоторым слухам, сам израильский удар наносился по району авиабазы Т4, являющейся опорной базой сирийской армии и союзных сил в ходе наступления в центральной Сирии. САНА тоже говорит об атаке в районе Пальмиры.
Похоже, что сирийцы запустили по уходящим израильским самолетам ракеты ЗРС С-200 c позиций расположенных около Дамаска, ночью были сообщения о пусках ракет оттуда.

https://twitter.com/WithinSyriaBlog/...48574760189954


Свидетельств поражения каких-либо целей запущенными зенитными ракетами сейчас нет."

Новый израильский удар в Сирии - Юрий Лямин



"Подразделения сирийской армии ликвидировали одного из полевых командиров террористической группировки ИГ*, по приказам которого в 2015 году был разрушен ряд античных памятников Пальмиры. Об этом сообщает агентство Fars со ссылкой на несколько осведомленных источников.

Речь идет о боевике, известном под именем "Абу Хамид ас-Сукни". Свое прозвище он получил по месту рождения — небольшому городку Ас-Сукна, лежащему между Пальмирой и Дейр-эз-Зором. Источники утверждают, что он лично отдавал приказы подчиненным уничтожать объекты древней культуры.

Пальмира находилась под контролем террористов с мая 2015 года. Год назад правительственной армии при поддержке российской авиации удалось освободить город.

В декабре боевики вновь захватили Пальмиру, однако второго марта 2017 года сирийские военные при поддержке Воздушно-космических сил России второй раз взяли город. При этом отступавшие террористы не успели уничтожить все древние постройки.

Археологические памятники города, который некогда был одним из важнейших культурных центров Древнего мира, включены в Список всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО в 1980 году. С 2013 года объект внесен в Список всемирного наследия, находящегося под угрозой.

*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170317/1490279258.html

----------


## Djoker

Алеппо

----------


## OKA

"Сирийская арабская армия перехватила 4 БЛА боевиков халифата в Восточном Алеппо.
Три из них были вооружены самодельными взрывными на устройствами на основе боевой части выстрелов гранатоиета РПГ-7."



#SAA military source: army downed 4 #ISIS drones in Eastern Aleppo, 3 of them were armed with bombs https://twitter.com/rofoca_lucifuge/...159104/photo/1

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/398993.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/843492292187095052

----------


## OKA

"БЕЙРУТ, 21 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Сирийские средства ПВО сбили израильский беспилотник, который появился в небе над городом Эль-Кунейтра на Голанских высотах. Об этом сообщил телеканал Al Mayadeen.

17 марта командование вооруженными силами Сирии распространило коммюнике, в котором утверждалось, что средства ПВО сбили истребитель израильских ВВС, который атаковал одну из военных позиций на востоке провинции Хомс на пути в город Тадмор (Пальмира).

Сообщалось, что этот самолет рухнул на оккупированной части Голан. "Был подбит еще один истребитель. Остальные самолеты повернули назад", - отмечалось в документе.

19 марта министр транспорта и разведки еврейского государства Исраэль Кац сообщил, что удар был нанесен для предупреждения попадания современного оружия в руки бойцов ливанского движения "Хезболлах", которые сражаются на стороне сирийской армии.

Министр обороны Израиля Авигдор Либерман пригрозил уничтожить систему ПВО Сирии в случае нового ее применения против ВВС еврейского государства."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: сирийские ПВО сбили израильский беспилотник над Эль-Кунейтрой - Международная панорама - ТАСС


"..Силы ПВО Сирии сбили на юге страны над провинцией Эль-Кунейтра израильский беспилотный летательный аппарат типа Skylark..."

  

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/406962.html

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 21 мар - РИА Новости. Представитель Армии обороны Израиля во вторник сообщил, что израильский беспилотник упал накануне на территории Сирии, но не потому что был сбит, пишет газета Jerusalem Post.

Ранее ливанский телеканал "Аль-Маядин" сообщил, что системы противовоздушной обороны Сирии в понедельник вечером сбили один из бесплотных летательных аппаратов ( БПЛА) Израиля на юго-западе страны. По информации телеканала, разведывательный беспилотник был поражен сирийскими военными после того, как нарушил воздушное пространство арабской республики в провинции Эль-Кунейтра.

В ночь на пятницу израильская авиация была обстреляна с земли после того, как атаковала цели на территории САР. Тогда сирийская армия заявила, что зенитчикам удалось сбить один из самолетов, участвовавших в налете. Израильтяне, в свою очередь, отрицают наличие потерь и говорят, что одна из сирийских ракет была перехвачена системой ПРО. Целью удара они назвали колонну с оружием для бойцов ливанского движения "Хезболлах", которые сражаются на стороне президента Башара Асада.

Накануне министр обороны Израиля Авигдор Либерман пообещал, что будет и впредь пресекать поставки оружия "Хезболлах", а также пригрозил уничтожать батареи ПРО Сирии, если те вновь откроют огонь по самолетам, задействованным в выполнении этой задачи.

Комментируя данное заявление, президент Сирии Башар Асад подчеркнул, что защита границ страны является правом и обязанностью сирийцев, а политика его государства не зависит от того, с какими утверждениями выступает минобороны Израиля.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-22 ВВС Сирии бомбит боевиков на восточной окраине Дамаска:

----------


## Андрей Иванович

А боевики отстреливаются

----------


## Red307

> "Сирийский" Су-35С в КнААЗе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Июнь 2016 (звезда ещё красная):


А кто-нибудь в курсе, что означает звезда над бомбами?

----------


## ZHeN

> А кто-нибудь в курсе, что означает звезда над бомбами?


воздушная цель

----------


## Red307

> воздушная цель


Подробности известны?

----------


## L39aero

Предостерегу некоторых товарищей информация о боевом применении грифована!! С годами узнаете!!

----------


## Red307

Я в принципе так и думал.

----------


## Djoker

Хама

----------


## Djoker

Хама

----------


## petio

> Хама


C-13 видимо-почему бы и нет-ведь скороподемность Су-30СМ позволяет быстрее уйти из зоны МЗА чем Су-25.Но может все-таки четырех Грачей не хватает для всех участков фронта в этой непростой ситуации

----------


## ZHeN

совсем й***бу дали ... пушкой ещё пусть по земле работают блин

----------


## petio

> совсем й***бу дали ... пушкой ещё пусть по земле работают блин


А американцы поработали пушками немало в Афгане и Ираке.Например F-15E из 494 EFS в Багграме с декабря 2009 по май 2010 года при 1980 боевых вылетах кроме 216 бомб с лазерным и саттелитным наведением изразходовали и 5850 снарядов для М-61.Кстати я смотрел немало видео-ролики с применением НАР с-8 и с-13 и там видно что как правило дым от С-13-белый а от с-8-черный. Поправте если не так

----------


## ZHeN

> А американцы поработали пушками немало в Афгане и Ираке.Например F-15E из 494 EFS в Багграме с декабря 2009 по май 2010 года при 1980 боевых вылетах кроме 216 бомб с лазерным и саттелитным наведением изразходовали и 5850 снарядов для М-61.


да они ещё и репортёршу катали на боевое применение с ВПУ:

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/844941898192179201

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Чем вооружен Су-25? Хама 23.03.17



Вообще чисто визуально работы у ВКС стало гораздо больше. Вылеты светятся один за другим.

----------


## L39aero

На Б-13 похоже по длине

----------


## Djoker

Хама

----------


## petio

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDQGOTOTkg

----------


## petio

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDQGOTOTkg


На 0.30 может Это 4 блока Б-8 под крылями?-черные и более короткие чем Б-13

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сирийский Су-22. Джобар.

----------


## petio

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN3JYMkD2IE

Здесь на 0.44 еще и пушка ! Вчера читал сайт Куппера .Там есть информация о боевых вылетах ВВС Сирии и ВКС. Так вчера было 106 боевых вылетов самолетов ВКС и 21 вылетов боевых вертолетов + 83 вылета самолетов и 18 вертолетов ВВС Сирии.Итого 189 вылета самолетов и 39 - боевых вертолетов-всего 228. Это очень большое напряжение для относительно небольшого количества самолетов и вертолетов.Вот почему в неп.поддержке включились и Су-30СМ и Су-35с.

----------


## ZHeN

где там пушка на 0.44 ?

----------


## petio

> где там пушка на 0.44 ?


На 0.47 скорее какой-то отблеск возле самолета-может и от камеры.Кстати он работает с С-13 или С-8 ?

----------


## petio

Кстати по Купперу полеты сегодня:ВКС-119 самолетов и 9 вертолетов,ВВС Сирии-78 самолетов и 25 вертолетов-всето 231-очень много -при том летают практически 24 часа в сутки.Интересно что ВВС Сирии применяют широко Л-39 в том числе и ночью. Может летают с ОНВ ?

----------


## ZHeN

что за сайт куппера ?

----------


## petio

> что за сайт куппера ?


ACIG Forum - User Control Panel - Login

----------


## Pilot

Ahrar al-Sham claims shooting down a government helicopter near Salma, Latakia

----------


## Avia M

> Ahrar al-Sham claims shooting down a government helicopter near Salma, Latakia


Перевод...

Москва. 27 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Военные РФ опровергли информацию о том, что в Сирии якобы сбит российский вертолет.

"Все летательные аппараты ВКС России в Сирийской Арабской Республике находятся на базовых аэродромах или выполняют задачи по предназначению", - сказал в понедельник представитель российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон в Сирии.

"Сообщения подконтрольных террористам информационных ресурсов о якобы сбитом российском вертолете не соответствуют действительности", - сказал представитель Центра.

----------


## Pilot

так заявляют о сбитом правительственном вертолете, а не о нашем

----------


## Pilot

странная фигня. боевики заявляют о сбитом сирийском вертолете, но говорят про российский экипаж. вертолет упал на территории контролируемой сирийской армией. На фото они дают Ми-8 в воздухе. Но, некоторые говорят, есть фото дымящегося Ми-35 на земле. Экипаж пострадал, но, опять-таки со слов боевиков, только раненные.

----------


## OKA

"Ракета "воздух-воздух" малой дальности Р-73 под крылом самолета ВВС Сирии



https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...16427398385665

Само по себе не новость и о наличии Р-73 в Сирии было известно, но это вроде действительно их первое фото, пишут, что под крылом сирийского МиГ-29"

Ракета "воздух-воздух" малой дальности Р-73 под крылом самолета ВВС Сирии - Юрий Лямин

----------


## Nazar

> странная фигня. боевики заявляют о сбитом сирийском вертолете, но говорят про российский экипаж. вертолет упал на территории контролируемой сирийской армией. На фото они дают Ми-8 в воздухе. Но, некоторые говорят, есть фото дымящегося Ми-35 на земле. Экипаж пострадал, но, опять-таки со слов боевиков, только раненные.


Откуда у чучмеков такие данные, если вертолет упал на территорию правительственных войск?

----------


## OKA

Хама :







Курдские дела на стр. :

https://twitter.com/AfarinMamosta

Бриф :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b_c5SPZfbw

Текст :

http://syria.mil.ru/news/more.htm?id=12116073@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Операция Турции "Щит Евфрата" в Сирии успешно завершена.
Turkey's Euphrates Shield Operation in Syria 'successfully completed' - MIDEAST

----------


## petio

[ATTACH=CONFIG]779571500rt[/ATTACH]

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает французский журнал «Air&Cosmos» в статье «Lutte contre le terroririsme. Emploi d’une nouvelle arme», гибель второго человека в «Аль-Каиде» Абу аль-Хайр аль-Марси в конце февраля 2017 года в Сирии возможно была связана с применением нового типа оружия с американского малозаметного беспилотного летательного аппарата Lockheed Martin RQ-170 Sentinel. Характер повреждений легкового автомобиля, в котором Абу аль-Хайр аль-Марси находился на момент гибели, может служить подтверждением данной гипотезы.


Характер повреждений автомобиля, в котором находился Абу аль-Хайр аль-Марси, февраль 2017 года (с) Air&Cosmos

Это точно не результат действия ПТУР cемейства AGM-114 Hellfire и еще меняя вероятно – управляемой авиабомбы весом 227 кг, которые обычно применяются с БЛА MQ-9 Reaper. В случае использования этих средств поражения мощность взрыва и воздействие на цель намного более существенные.

Вероятным выглядит использование легкой управляемой ракеты Raytheon AGM-176 Griffin, а также 70-мм управляемой ракеты APKWS (Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System) массой 11,3 кг, которую можно применять с БЛА, причем ее легко разместить в отсеке RQ-170 Sentinel.

Интересно, что примененное против боевика оружие было без взрывчатки, поразив цель исключительно за счет кинетической энергии, упав на автомобиль практически вертикально. "

США применили новые ракеты против боевиков в Сирии? - bmpd



"Брюссель. 2 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Бельгийский телеканал RTBF сообщил в воскресенье, что до сих пор не располагает никакой официальной информацией о причастности военнослужащих Бельгии к бомбардировке авиацией международной коалиции в Ираке гражданского населения Мосула.
       "Эту информацию нам оказалось невозможным подтвердить. Но она уже возбудила немало треволнений. На данный момент министр обороны Стевен Вандепют не хочет реагировать на эту новость перед камерами", - сообщил телеканал.
       Однако в "Твиттере", уточняет RTBF, глава оборонного ведомства заявил, что, по его данным, "никакого подобного доклада нет ни в Пентагоне, ни в самой международной коалиции".
       Телеканал, ссылающийся на данные журналиста The Guardian, согласно которым "Пентагон подтверждает бомбардировку 17 марта в Моссуле, повлекшую гибель 140 гражданских лиц, при участии американских, французских, бельгийских и английских самолетов, отмечает, что ряд политических партий намерены потребовать срочной встречи с министром обороны в парламенте, если роль в этом инциденте истребителей F-16 Бельгии подтвердится."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=446636





> [ATTACH=CONFIG]779571500rt[/ATTACH]


Больше фото здесь :

https://www.facebook.com/Rambo4400?l...1%3A1491153618


И здесь))  :

  

Красивые фото самолетов ВКС России из Латакии - Юрий Лямин


"Боевой БЛА армии Ирака неподалеку от Мосула



Очередное рацпредложение от армейских рационализаторов. На этот раз в Ираке."

Боевой БЛА армии Ирака неподалеку от Мосула: diana_mihailova



"Третья партия боевиков и членов их семей покинула в субботу на рассвете окрестности Аль-Ваира — пригорода сирийского города Хомс. Подробности — в видеоматериале Федерального агентства новостей.

Эти радикалы отказались сложить оружие и намереваются продолжать вооруженную борьбу. Для этого они направляются в провинцию Идлиб. По данным различных СМИ, город уже покинули более тысячи человек из запланированных полутора тысяч.




Остальные пока еще находящиеся в квартале боевики будут эвакуированы в северные районы Сирии в течение шести недель. Об этом заявил губернатор провинции Хомс Талаль аль-Барази.

Напомним, что соглашение между правительством и вооруженной оппозицией о перемирии в квартале Аль-Ваир было достигнуто при активных посреднических усилиях с российской стороны. На видео, присланном в редакцию источником ФАН, показан процесс эвакуации, который держат на своем контроле в том числе и российские военные."

https://riafan.ru/694158-siriya-fan-...rigoroda-homsa



" Сирия новости 2 апреля 22.30: мирные жертвы коалиции в Ракке, «Ан-Нусра» и «Ахрар аш-Шам» ведут бои в Идлибе

Сирия, 2 апреля. В ходе операции против ИГИЛ* в Ракке ВВС коалиции вновь нанесли удары по жилым районам города. В провинции Идлиб неожиданно возобновились бои между отрядами «Джебхат ан-Нусры»*** и «Ахрар аш-Шам». Боевики-исламисты обстреляли христианский город Махрада на севере Хамы, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).     

Провинция Дамаск

На северо-восточной окраине Дамаска, где засели боевики вооруженной оппозиции, продолжаются столкновения между Сирийской арабской армией (САА) и отрядами террористов, продолжающих оказывать ожесточенное сопротивление. Подразделения САА атакуют позиции исламистов в районе Аль-Кабун, используя артиллерийские орудия и минометы. В районе Джобар тем временем разворачиваются ожесточенные бои с отрядами одной из наиболее агрессивных группировок оппозиционного блока «Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам». Данные о ходе столкновений пока только формируются, однако известно о значительных потерях в рядах оппозиционных сил в численном составе. На восточной окраине столицы, а также на территории Восточной Гуты, находящейся к северо-востоку от города, располагаются боевики новообразованного альянса «Фронт победы». Группировки «Джейш Аль-Ислам»*****, «Файлак Аль-Рахман», а также созданная «Ан-Нусрой» коалиция «Тахрир аш-Шам» консолидировали усилия с целью удержать свои позиции в регионе.

Провинция Хомс

К востоку от города Пальмира скончался от ран, полученных два дня назад при взрыве самодельного взрывного устройства, майор сирийской армии Хуссам Исса Сулиман. Военнослужащий участвовал в операции по разминированию древнего города и его окрестностей. Напомним, Пальмира была буквально усеяна всевозможными взрывчатыми веществами, растяжками, минами и СВУ. Об этом с передовой во время штурма города сообщали специальные корреспонденты Федерального агентства новостей. Древний город был освобожден 2 марта текущего года. Отряды террористов были вынуждены бежать в восточном направлении. Недавно правительственные силы начали новое наступление, главная цель которого — зачистка района крупного нефтяного месторождения Арак, расположенного к востоку от Пальмиры. В настоящее время спецподразделения сирийских войск продолжают продвижение вдоль трассы, соединяющей древний город и населенный пункт Ас-Сухна.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Военнослужащие правительственной армии, располагающиеся к югу от города Дейр эз-Зор, провели массированные контратаки позиций террористов ИГ* в районе правительственного аэродрома и вблизи военной базы 137-го полка САА. Правительственные подразделения нанесли мощный удар по опорным пунктам террористов из крупнокалиберных арторудий и пулеметов. Сообщается, что в ходе обстрела со стороны САА были ранены и уничтожены десятки боевиков, также была разрушена значительная часть оборонительных укреплений террористов. Таким образом, несмотря на сложную ситуацию в регионе и продолжающееся наступление сил «Исламского государства»* на авиабазу, гарнизон которой уже третий год находится в осаде, сирийские войска время от времени ведут наступательные действия. Обстановка в Дейр эз-Зоре значительно осложнена тем, что базирующиеся здесь отряды ИГИЛ превосходят в численности правительственные силы, в частности, за счет иностранных наемников.

Провинция Даръа

В южной части провинции неожиданно вспыхнул конфликт между боевиками различных группировок, входящих в состав Сирийской свободной армии (ССА)**. Разногласия позже переросли в короткие перестрелки между сторонами. Бойцы оппозиционных подразделений «Ахрар Бани Халид» и «Суюф Аль-Джануб» теперь отказываются сражаться на одном поле боя. Информация о причинах конфликта в рядах боевиков пока устанавливается. Напомним, вооруженная оппозиция занимает около 60% провинции, порядка трети территорий находятся под контролем правительственных сил САР. В Даръа, кроме того, от лица «Исламского государства» действуют боевики террористического формирований «Джейш Халид ибн Аль-Валид», которые пока безуспешно пытаются закрепиться в этом регионе.

Провинция Идлиб

По сообщениям сразу нескольких местных источников, в юго-восточной части провинции Идлиб вновь вспыхнули ожесточенные столкновения между боевиками исламистских формирований «Ахрар аш-Шам» и «Джебхат ан-Нусра». Особенно интенсивные перестрелки, а также прямые боестолкновения вновь отмечаются в окрестностях города Ниха, а также вблизи южного населенного пункта Аль-Таманаа. Точных данных о численных потерях пока нет, однако отмечается, что боевики нанесли друг другу серьезный урон как в живой силе, так и в технике. В начале текущего года в провинциях Идлиб и Алеппо было зафиксировано большое число фактов вооруженных столкновений между боевиками различных оппозиционных организаций. Одной из основных причиной возникновения конфликтов стала неудача боевиков оппозиции в Алеппо, другим поводом стали давние территориальные споры. Представители «Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам» в январе обвинили в поражении ряд ранее союзных им формирований и начали масштабную кампанию против них.

Провинция Ракка

ВВС коалиции сбросили бомбы в черте Ракки. Под ударами оказались опорные пункты террористов ИГ в одном из восточных районов города. Серьезные разрушения получило здание гостиницы «Фарусия», в котором укрывались боевики. Кроме того, как передает один из медиа-центров провинции, несколько бомб взорвались в одном из близлежащих жилых кварталов города. В результате погибли по меньшей мере два местных жителя, еще пять получили тяжелые ранения. Коалиционная авиация регулярно проводит бомбардировки позиций «Исламского государства» в окрестностях Ракки в поддержку сил масштабной антитеррористической операции «Гнев Евфрата». Однако жертвами авиаударов зачастую становятся не только террористы, но и гражданские лица.

Провинция Хама

Боевики исламистских организаций, состоящих в объединении «Тахрир аш-Шам», открыли массированный огонь по жилым кварталам населенных пунктов Махрада и Аль-Мадждаль, расположенных на севере провинции Хама, где в настоящий момент продолжается освободительная операция сирийской армии.  Террористы вели обстрелы из минометов крупных калибров. Данные о возможных жертвах и разрушениях пока устанавливаются. Данные поселения были недавно освобождены сирийскими военными в результате серии контратак. Напомним, Махрада является самым крупным христианским городом в Сирии. Правительственные силы уже успели восстановить контроль над примерно 80% утраченных в результате внезапного нападения исламистов территорий северной Хамы. Таким образом, потерпевшие очередную военную неудачу вооруженные группировки решили атаковать беззащитное мирное население.

* Организация запрещена на территории РФ."

https://riafan.ru/695308-siriya-novo...t-boi-v-idlibe

----------


## Fencer

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]779571500rt[/ATTACH]


В Сирии замечен Су-34 с корректируемыми бомбами КАБ-1500Л https://topwar.ru/112505-v-sirii-zam...kab-1500l.ht

----------


## ZHeN

вообще странно, в позапрошлом году были гиростабилизированные 'ЛГ' ... сейчас опять вернулись к старым 'Л' с флюгерными головами ... старые запасы утилизируют или что ?

на бмпд вообще написали, что это пятисотки:
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2526755.html

----------


## ZHeN

очень похоже, что здесь тот самый каб

----------


## petio

На Варонлаине какой-то знаток под ником RED утверждает что СВП-24 и другие системы навигационного бомбометания работали в основном не по ГЛОНАСС которого глушат а по коммерческому каналу ГПС и что сейчас американцы этот канал загрубили и навигац бомбометание по координатам стало неточным. Поэтому начали летать ниже, работать НАР ами , ВТО с лазерным и ТВ наведением. А Су-30 работают по радару как и Су-34 -по РЛС и Платану.Су-25-визуально а Су-24 с СВП -менше работать в том числе и пускать Х-25мл по Кайре.Интересно ! Если действительно так то это конец Гефеста? Ну возможно RED и сгустил краски ? Ведь даже если с ГПСом  плохо разработчики СВП-24 утверждали что она может работать и с РЛС носителя...

----------


## ZHeN

> не по ГЛОНАСС которого глушат а по коммерческому каналу ГПС и что сейчас американцы этот канал загрубили и навигац бомбометание по координатам стало неточным


байка какая-то, ей богу

----------


## petio

Я тоже надеюсь что байка.Ведь А-737 может работать с многими спутниками-не так легко заглушить ?

----------


## petio

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QexHNA1bZD8   Грачи за работой

----------


## Red307

Ознакомтесь
Национальная оборона / Оборонно-промышленный комплекс / Помехоустойчивая аппаратура глобальной навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС для современных образцов вооружения, военной и специальной техники

_Из представленного рисунка следует, что при эквивалентной мощности постановщика помех PG=1кВт дальность подавления НАП ГЛОНАСС будет превышать сотни километров, т.е. на поле боя НАП ГЛОНАСС будет полностью подавлена. При этом попытки подавить аппаратуру противника будут мало эффективны, так как радиус подавления при той же мощности постановщика помех не будет превышать нескольких километров._

Далее по тексту создана какая-то "адаптивная антенная решетка "Комета", которая обладает повышенной помехозащитой. Но где это, что и как - непонятно. Все из области "скоро будет".

----------


## ZHeN

вам не кажется, что подавление сигналов ГЛОНАСС силами РЭБ НАТО - вполне себе враждебный акт ?

----------


## Red307

Мы проглотили, когда турки Су-24 сбили. Вот это "вполне себе враждебный акт". А там кто-то какие-то радиоволны волны искажает. 
Одно дело, если ты мешаешь гражданскому движению и создаешь опасность, другое - военные. У них работа такая, трудности преодолевать. Это было в советское время, уверен, продолжается и сейчас.

----------


## petio

> Мы проглотили, когда турки Су-24 сбили. Вот это "вполне себе враждебный акт". А там кто-то какие-то радиоволны волны искажает. 
> Одно дело, если ты мешаешь гражданскому движению и создаешь опасность, другое - военные. У них работа такая, трудности преодолевать. Это было в советское время, уверен, продолжается и сейчас.


Если эти глушилки на БПЛА то можно догадаться откуда звездочка на Су-35. Для такого и Р-73 не жалко.

----------


## Red307

Кстати да. Как вариант.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## petio

> 


Интересно! Там Ми-28 работают как и прежде и с С-8 и с С-13 + пушка. Ми-35М тоже часто работают пушкой. А на видео Bell-407 применяет APKWS-2 -лазерную модификацию 70 мм НАР Хидра.Видно 9М120 осталось менше-прежде применяли больше- Ми-35М иногда в одном полете пускали до восьми.

----------


## Pilot

МОСУЛ, 6 апр — РИА Новости, Рафаэль Даминов. Террористы группировки "Исламское государство"* сбили в иракском Мосуле военный вертолет, двое пилотов погибли, заявили в штабе объединенного командования проводимой в городе антитеррористической операции.
Как сообщается, вертолет был сбит во время нанесения ударов по позициям террористов в западной части Мосула. Боевая машина обеспечивала огневую поддержку с воздуха федеральной полиции Ирака, ведущей бои с ИГ* на подступах к старому городу.

----------


## Djoker

> МОСУЛ, 6 апр — РИА Новости, Рафаэль Даминов. Террористы группировки "Исламское государство"* сбили в иракском Мосуле военный вертолет, двое пилотов погибли, заявили в штабе объединенного командования проводимой в городе антитеррористической операции.

----------


## ZHeN

Не ясно ещё какой тип?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

США нанесли ракетный удар по сирийской авиабазе «Шайрат», выпустив 59 ракет Tomahawk.
DW.COM.

----------


## Avia M

> США нанесли ракетный удар по сирийской авиабазе «Шайрат», выпустив 59 ракет Tomahawk.


Продолжают свои "славные традиции"...

----------


## L39aero

Забавно, но в очередной раз нас тряпкой по морде лица, мы так кичились что у нас все схвачено, а в итоге не схватили и еще и отхватили

----------


## SAM77

> Продолжают свои "славные традиции"...


И будут продолжать вне зависимости от того кто там у руля.

----------


## SAM77

> Забавно, но в очередной раз нас тряпкой по морде лица, мы так кичились что у нас все схвачено, а в итоге не схватили и еще и отхватили


Подождите, не спешите с выводами.
https://youtu.be/uQ5RXrb-AtA (начиная с 01:12)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> И будут продолжать вне зависимости от того кто там у руля.


О том и речь, стоять у руля не означает рулить. На данном постулате стоит хвалёная демократия. Даллаская трагедия, тому подтверждение.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Заявление МИД России в связи с вооруженной акцией США в Сирии 7 апреля 2017 г.

В ночь на 7 апреля США нанесли удар по сирийским правительственным войскам, использовав в качестве предлога ситуацию с химинцидентом в провинции Идлиб.

Не удосужившись ни в чем разобраться, США пошли на демонстрацию силы, на военное противодействие стране, которая борется с международным терроризмом.

США не первый раз демонстрируют подобный бездумный подход, который лишь усугубляет имеющиеся в мире проблемы и создает угрозу международной безопасности. Само присутствие военнослужащих США и других стран на территории Сирии без согласия на то правительства этой страны или решения Совбеза ООН является грубым, явным и ничем не обоснованным нарушением международного права. Если раньше это объяснялось задачей борьбы с терроризмом, то сейчас налицо явный акт агрессии против суверенной Сирии. Предпринятые сегодня США действия еще больше разрушают российско-американские отношения.

Мы не раз заявляли о своей готовности к сотрудничеству по решению самых горячих проблем современности, среди которых на первом месте - борьба с международным терроризмом. Но мы никогда не согласимся с нелегитимными действиями против законных сирийских властей, которые в течение длительного времени ведут непримиримую войну с международным терроризмом.

В обоснование вооруженной акции Вашингтон полностью извратил то, что произошло в Идлибе. Американская сторона не может не понимать, что сирийские правительственные войска не применяли там химическое оружие. У Дамаска его попросту нет, что неоднократно подтверждалось квалифицированными специалистами. Соответствующие выводы были сделаны по линии Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО). За последние годы данная организация проинспектировала практически все объекты, которые имели или могли иметь отношение к военно-химической программе в Сирии. Что касается Идлиба, то там террористы занимались производством начиненных отравляющими веществами фугасов для последующего использования в Сирии и Ираке. Ликвидация этого производства была осуществлена в результате военной операции сирийских ВВС.

США делают вид, что не понимают очевидных вещей. Они закрывали глаза на применение террористами химоружия в Ираке, о чем официально сообщал Багдад. Они отмахиваются от запротоколированных документов о применении химоружия террористами в Алеппо. Таким образом можно только потворствовать международному терроризму, усиливать его и ожидать новых атак с применением средств массового поражения.

Несомненно, что военная акция США – это и попытка отвлечь внимание от ситуации в Мосуле, где в результате действий, в том числе американской коалиции, погибли сотни мирных жителей и нарастает гуманитарная катастрофа.

Очевидно, что удар американскими крылатыми ракетами готовился заблаговременно. Для любого специалиста понятно, что решение о нанесении ударов было принято в Вашингтоне до событий в Идлибе, которые были просто использованы как предлог для демонстрации силы.

Российская сторона приостанавливает действие Меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов и обеспечении безопасности полетов авиации в ходе операций в Сирии, заключенного с США.
Призываем Совет Безопасности ООН провести чрезвычайное заседание для обсуждения сложившейся ситуации.

----------


## Red307

> О том и речь, стоять у руля не означает рулить. На данном постулате стоит хвалёная демократия. Даллаская трагедия, тому подтверждение.


А что там в Далласе за "трагедия"?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> А что там в Далласе за "трагедия"?


Такой ответ устроит?

Как будем убирать Трампа? - Записки жизнерадостного пессимиста

----------


## Pilot

ХОМС, 7 апр – РИА Новости. В результате нанесенного США ракетного удара по авиабазе Шайрат в Сирии погибли десять сирийских военнослужащих, сообщил РИА Новости офицер сирийской армии, находящийся на аэродроме.

"Сегодня в результате удара погибло десять наших военнослужащих" - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Ракетным ударом США уничтожено шесть сирийских самолетов, которые проходили ремонт, а также радиолокационная станция, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"В результате удара уничтожен склад материально-технического имущества, учебный корпус, столовая, шесть находившихся в ремонтных ангарах самолетов МиГ-23, а также радиолокационная станция", - сказал в пятницу в Москве официальный представитель Минобороны РФ, генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"Взлетная полоса рулежной дорожки и самолеты сирийских ВВС на стоянках не повреждены", - заявил он.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Только 23 американских крылатых ракеты из 59, выпущенных по сирийской авиабазе, долетели до сирийской авиабазы "Шайрат", сообщили в министерстве обороны РФ.

"По данным российских средств объективного контроля, до сирийской авиабазы долетело всего 23 ракеты. Место падения оставшихся 36 крылатых ракет - неизвестно", - сказал журналистам в пятницу в Москве официальный представитель Минобороны РФ, генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

По его словам, массированный удар 59 крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" по сирийской авиабазе был нанесен 7 апреля в период с 03:42 до 03:56 из акватории Средиземного моря в районе о.Крит с двух эсминцев ВМС США "Росс" и "Портер".

----------


## SAM77

> О том и речь, стоять у руля не означает рулить. На данном постулате стоит хвалёная демократия.


Валерий, я как раз о том-же. Про "хваленую демократию" тем более все ясно, и уже давным давно. Это лишь ширма с красивым названием. 

Непосредственно до а/б долетело 23КРМБ.
https://youtu.be/BQMdMqSvWko

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> По оценкам экспертов ISI в первом анализе - было обнаружено 44 точки ударов. Несколько целей могли быть поражены дважды. Фото и анализ были проведены в течение 10 часов после нападения. 
> 
> 13 двойных капониров получили 23 попадания. 5 зданий технического обслуживания попали под удар. Пострадали 10 складов боеприпасов, 7 топливных резервуаров, одна батарея SA-6 полностью уничтожена (в сумме 5 единиц техники)


http://www.imagesatintl.com/us-strike-syria/
Перевод (с) Heli https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...36#post3104036

----------


## APKAH

> Только 23 американских крылатых ракеты из 59, долетели до авиабазы "Шайрат", сообщили в МО РФ.
> 
> "По данным российских средств объективного контроля, до сирийской авиабазы долетело всего 23 ракеты. Место падения оставшихся 36 крылатых ракет - неизвестно", - сказал Игорь Конашенков.
> 
> По его словам, массированный удар 59 КР "Томагавк" по сирийской авиабазе был нанесен 7 апреля в период с 03:42 до 03:56 из акватории Средиземного моря в районе о.Крит с двух эсминцев ВМС США "Росс" и "Портер".


То есть на лицо работа наших ПВО и РЭБ, неплохо потренировались  :Rolleyes:  Участвовали ли в этом ПВО Сирии, пока не известно. Интересно каким маршрутом летели эти Томагавки? Ведь из любого района вокруг Крита КР по прямой получается через район Тартуса или граничащий с ним Ливан. В Тартусе стоят С-300ВМ4 - но их вряд ли использовали по назначению, а вот комплекс РЭБ "Красуха-С4" (радиус более 300 км) в Хмеймиме вполне могла вступить в работу. Уверен что в этой "борьбе" участвовали и другие российские комплексы РЭБ, о местонахождении которых в САР информации в СМИ не проходило. В итоге после нападения агрессора на авиабазу, сирийские рабочие самолёты остались целы, ВПП не повреждена и у РФ есть хороший повод разместить части ПВО или РЭБ уже в центральных районах Сирии...

----------


## Djoker

Спутниковые снимки министерства обороны США







https://twitter.com/ABC/status/850398919414751232

----------


## lindr

Список погибших военных

1. Gen. Khalil Ibrahim - командир ПВО базы
2. 1st Lt. 'Issa 'Ali -?
3. 1st Lt. Firas Hammoud -?
4. Lt. Ibrahim Mansour - расчет ЗРК
5. Firas Al-Bayki - расчет ЗРК
6. Wa'el 'Issa Al-Mayhoub -расчет ЗРК

Получается накрыли командный бункер и одну батарею ЗРК? Сгорели  2-3 сушки в укрытиях, ан-26(дрова), остальное вроде машины в ремонтном ангаре.

60 фото http://visualrian.ru/ru/site/feature/545168/

----------


## SAM77

> Список погибших военных
> 
> 1. Gen. Khalil Ibrahim - командир ПВО базы
> 2. 1st Lt. 'Issa 'Ali -?
> 3. 1st Lt. Firas Hammoud -?
> 4. Lt. Ibrahim Mansour - расчет ЗРК
> 5. Firas Al-Bayki - расчет ЗРК
> 6. Wa'el 'Issa Al-Mayhoub -расчет ЗРК
> 
> Получается накрыли командный бункер и одну батарею ЗРК? Сгорели  2-3 сушки в укрытиях, ан-26(дрова), остальное вроде машины в ремонтом ангаре.


И на все это использовано 59 (23) "Топора". Эффективно однако!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

Что бы это могло быть? Не Панцырь, не похож, и профиль толстый, солидный, 2 опоры и кабина между.

----------


## Red307

> Такой ответ устроит?
> 
> Как будем убирать Трампа? - Записки жизнерадостного пессимиста


Ватная пропаганда? Понятно.

----------


## Red307

> http://www.imagesatintl.com/us-strike-syria/
> Перевод (с) Heli https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...36#post3104036


То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно. 

Ну и наши с-400 никак им не могли помочь:

При президенте Обаме  система контролировала радиус в 400 км, накрывая зонтиком всю Сирию, часть Турции, Иордании и Израиля.




А при Трампе только 60 км над росийской базой.




А вчера еще вон что выяснилось




источник:
Изменение тактико-технических показателей с-400 в зависимости от международной обстановки: m_arch

----------


## lindr

> Изменение тактико-технических показателей с-400 в зависимости от международной обстановки


ТТХ никто не менял, ознакомьтесь. -))) Еще 2012 года таблица. Те самые 60 км.

6. МОБИЛЬНЫЕ МНОГОКАНАЛЬНЫЕ ЗЕНИТНЫЕ РАКЕТНЫЕ КОМПЛЕКСЫ ВОЙСК ПВО - Военный паритет

Журналистов не ругайте, работа у них такая.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно.


Как бы были использованы кассетный боеголовки: 1 топор - несколько зарядов небольшой мощности, небольшие воронки от которых и видны на многочисленных фото/видео с базы.

----------


## L39aero

Постараюсь вам ответить так, во-первых, когда рисуют всеми любимые кружки на картах, забывают что карты не равноугольные и в проекции должны быть овалы! Во-вторых, у зрс есть как и у любой ракетной системы различные по высотам радиусы поражения, тем более в зависимости от эпр цели! Не будете же вы спорить, что кр никогда не являлась легкой целью ни для авиации,  ни для зрс! И главное, посмотрите на карту, через какую территорию они летели,это же Ливан! Суверенное государство, да и рельеф мяго сказать там такие углы закрытия создает, что ни одна суперпупер зрс не увидит даже их полет! Можно вспомнить про время реакции еще, ну и главное, отсутствие даже нормальной обьектовой ПВО! Нас предупредили, так что здесь больше начинает все походить на договорняк!

----------


## Red307

Приятно, что адекватный форум, в отличие от...
Я конечно же в курсе дальностей, рельефов и прочих особенностей применения. Картиночки привел больше для тех, кто вдруг придет, и начнет верить в сказки конашенковых, что "36 ракет не долетело", и "вообще американцы, как всегда, сели в лужу." :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> ТТХ никто не менял, ознакомьтесь. -))) Еще 2012 года таблица. Те самые 60 км.
> 
> 6. МОБИЛЬНЫЕ МНОГОКАНАЛЬНЫЕ ЗЕНИТНЫЕ РАКЕТНЫЕ КОМПЛЕКСЫ ВОЙСК ПВО - Военный паритет
> 
> Журналистов не ругайте, работа у них такая.


Не хорошая у них работа. Особенно у тех, кто с утра до вечера нам мозги по Первому, России и НТВ промывает.
Вчера вообще торжество идиотизма было по основным каналам. Кургинян призывал к холодной войне, Шаманов обещал уничтожать всех и вся на дальних рубежах во имя России, Багдасаров вообще призывал к войне с США. Жириновского вот что-то не было, похоже его так колбасило, что в студию не пустили :Smile: 
Жду Прокопенко, с его "объективной" оценкой. :Smile: 

П.С. Вот тоже интересно.

----------


## lindr

> Не хорошая у них работа. Особенно у тех, кто с утра до вечера нам мозги по Первому, России и НТВ промывает.


Так война идет батенька, с 2011 уже в горячей фазе. Информационный фронт - тоже фронт. По другую сторону окопов тоже самое, не обольщайтесь.

Интересные твиты были от https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha (он за наших если что -)

31 марта ретвит 




> Jaish Izza leader: Hama battle is back&forth. *We retreated bcoz of chemical attacks* & preparation for counterattack


https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/stat...68591566950400

4 апреля 




> Jaish al-Izzah commander Major Jamil al-Saleh injured by attack on Khan Sheikhoun


https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/stat...05763159412736

ЕМНИП Jaish al-Izzah это ССА, получала напрямую от США ПТРК в больших колическтвах  и прочее вооружение.

----------


## Red307

Я не о факте войны (хотя здесь тема именно про нее), я о том, что наши журналисты настолько ангажированны властью, что диву даешься. Конечно, ожидать от них расследований подобно Уотергейту никто и не надеется, но промывание мозгов с утра до вечера... У нас на главных каналах в прайм-тайм несколько основных тем: Все плохо на Украине, США - международный злодей, нуи все... Еще "давай поженемся", и Гордон, некогда бывший довольно прогрессивным журналистом, жующий бытовуху по Первому.. 
То, что творится в России, никого не волнует. Дорог нет, медицину и образование урезают. Триллиарды тратятся на какие-то футбольные поля и мосты, которфе потом рушатся. Всем пофиг.

И все они, Гордон, Соловьев, ранее Толстой, еще куча, чьих имен не помню, они все только и занимаются самолюбованием собой в прямом эфире. Запустят в студию ручных американцев и украинцев, и мусолят их на протяжении часов. Ну тьфу же.. Смотреть тошно. Зачем нам такое ТВ?

Я считал, что журналистика должна подымать насущные для общества вопросы, а не такой фигней заниматься.
Ну как-то так короче.

----------


## Red307

> Что бы это могло быть? Не Панцырь, не похож, и профиль толстый, солидный, 2 опоры и кабина между.


Пишут

----------


## skynomad

И сюда хохлятина-троллятина заползла...  "То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно." так разнесли, что полдня не прошло, а с "разнесенного" уже летают. Хоть сцы в глаза, все божья роса.

----------


## petio

Несмотря на отмена сотрудничества с ВКС коалиция и 8 го апреля летла над Сирией-правда не много -7 ударов в районе Табка. Там курды наступают ? Вот и сводка 
SOUTHWEST ASIA, April 8, 2017 — U.S. and coalition military forces continued to attack the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, conducting 14 strikes consisting of 65 engagements against ISIS targets yesterday, Combined Joint Task Force Operation Inherent Resolve officials reported today.

Officials reported details of the latest strikes, noting that assessments of results are based on initial reports.

Strikes in Syria

In Syria, coalition military forces conducted seven strikes consisting of 14 engagements against ISIS targets:

-- Near Tabqah, seven strikes engaged five ISIS tactical units; destroyed four vehicles, three fighting positions and two tactical vehicles; and suppressed nine ISIS tactical units.

Strikes in Iraq

In Iraq, coalition military forces conducted seven strikes consisting of 51 engagements against ISIS targets, coordinated with and in support of Iraq’s government:

-- Near Beiji, a strike engaged an ISIS tactical unit and damaged a tunnel.

-- Near Mosul, six strikes engaged four ISIS tactical units; destroyed four mortar systems, two fighting positions, a supply cache, a vehicle bomb factory, an ISIS-held building, and a front-end loader; damaged two supply routes; and suppressed 14 ISIS mortar teams and five ISIS tactical units.

----------


## lindr

> Несмотря на отмена сотрудничества с ВКС


Прекращен лишь обмен информацией о месте и времени ударов.

----------


## Let_nab

> То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно. 
> 
> Ну и наши с-400 никак им не могли помочь:
> 
> При президенте Обаме  система контролировала радиус в 400 км, накрывая зонтиком всю Сирию, часть Турции, Иордании и Израиля.
> 
> 
> А при Трампе только 60 км над росийской базой.
> 
> ...

----------


## Red307

Ну да. С Днем ПВО!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Cирийцы пишут:

_ВВС Сирии потеряли на авиабазе Шайрат пять Су-22М3, один Су-22М4, три МиГ-23МЛ и ракеты Х-23 и М600._
https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary



> Что бы это могло быть? Не Панцырь, не похож, и профиль толстый, солидный, 2 опоры и кабина между.


Это и есть пусковая установка ракет М600 Fateh.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну да. С Днем ПВО!


Мне понравилось что недавно вот Конашенков заявлял про прикрытие войск Асада:


"....Официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков рекомендовал коллегам из США просчитать последствия авиаударов по позициям сирийских войск. По его словам, такие атаки будут нести угрозу российским военнослужащим. Конашенков добавил, что у боевых расчетов российских комплексов ПВО вряд ли будет время на выяснение принадлежности ракет.

США необходимо тщательно просчитать последствия авиаударов по позициям сирийских войск. Об этом сообщил ТАСС со ссылкой на заявление официального представителя Министерства обороны России Игоря Конашенкова. По его словам, информация о возможном нанесении таких ударов появилась в западных СМИ.

"История показывает, что нередко подобные вбросы оказываются прологом реальных действий. Рекомендовал бы коллегам в Вашингтоне тщательно просчитать возможные последствия реализации подобных планов", - сказал он.

По словам Конашенкова, такого рода атаки могут угрожать российским военнослужащим. "Любые ракетные или воздушные удары по территории, контролируемой сирийским правительством, создадут явную угрозу российским военнослужащим", - передает его слова "Интерфакс".

Конашенков подчеркнул, что расчеты российских систем ПВО, размещенных в Сирии, не будут выяснять траекторию ракет и принадлежность их носителей в случае нанесения ударов по позициям правительственных сил в стране. "У боевых расчетов российских комплексов ПВО вряд ли будет время на выяснение по "прямой линии" точной программы полета ракет и принадлежности их носителей. А все иллюзии дилетантов о существовании самолетов-"невидимок" могут столкнуться с разочаровывающей реальностью", - сказал он.

По словам представителя Минобороны, российские базы в Хмеймиме и Тартусе прикрыты системами С-400 и С-300, "радиус действия которых может стать сюрпризом для любых неопознанных летающих объектов"...."




*ИМХО: И действительно! Радиус действия С-300\400 стал сюрпризом не только для войск Асада которые понесли потери, но и для всех обманутых россиян! Хорошо Конашенков сказал про "разочаровывающую реальность". Она для асадовцев и россиян наступила.*

----------


## Red307

Ладно, поглумились и хватит.

----------


## Nazar

> Ладно, поглумились и хватит.


Над кем и кто?

----------


## Nazar

> И сюда хохлятина-троллятина заползла...  "То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно." так разнесли, что полдня не прошло, а с "разнесенного" уже летают. Хоть сцы в глаза, все божья роса.


Да не, своя, родная.... :Biggrin: Что в принципе не меняет сути дела.

----------


## Red307

Над нашими хенералами и журналистами.

----------


## andrew_78

> Мне понравилось что недавно вот Конашенков заявлял про прикрытие войск Асада:


*6/10/2016* почти полгода прошло, не так уже и недавно выходит:
http://www.interfax.ru/world/531393

*13/10/2016* небезосновательные заявления, удар томагавками по РЛС в Йемене:
Yemen - Cruise Missile Strike 13 October 2016
После этого до 7 апреля топоры не применялись.

*7/04/2017*



> То есть 58 ракет долетели до базы. Разнесли там все, что можно.


улыбнуло :)
сами амеры оценивают результаты операции скромнее:
Satellite images show before/after of US missile strikes on Syrian air base | Q13 FOX News 20-25 самолетов. Подоспел и отчет ISI в котором ни количество меток на схеме, ни словесное описание не совпадает с обобщенными "44-мя точками ударов". "Пропажа" от 12 до 16 топоров прикрыта тем, что "несколько целей могли быть поражены дважды". Из всего отчета только цифра 23 (неужто с подачи "любимого" здешней публикой Конашенкова и rt?) имеет место быть.
https://www.rt.com/document/58e75def...ab578b4690/amp

*7/04/2017* в этот же день чуть позже. Не исключаю, что с подачи "наших казачков", но уже считают убытки (стоимость израсходованных топоров на стоимость поврежденной а/т) и вопрошают почему ВПП и бОльшая часть инфраструктуры цела? 
Russia Shows Drone Footage Of US Missile Strike Aftermath | Zero Hedge
https://southfront.org/fox-news-argu...irat-airfield/




> Ну и наши с-400 никак им не могли помочь...


 Это какие такие "ваши"? Ваши вроде по Букам больше спецы?  :)
Так предупреждены были: "05.35 Российские вооруженные силы были предупреждены об ударе по авиабазе Шайрат, сообщил Пентагон. США не выпускали ракеты по тем участкам, где, по их данным, присутствуют войска РФ, заявили в оборонном ведомстве США."
США готовы нанести новые удары по военным объектам в Сирии | Новости из Германии о событиях в мире | DW.COM | 07.04.2017




> ...И главное, посмотрите на карту, через какую территорию они летели,это же Ливан! Суверенное государство...Нас предупредили, так что здесь больше начинает все походить на договорняк!


 вот именно

----------


## Nazar

> Над нашими хенералами и журналистами.


Странно как-то вы глумитесь, по женски. Пришли бы на Знаменку д.14 и поглумились-бы. Тем-более не так далеко живете, за день управитесь.

----------


## Red307

Вообще конечно занятное дело. Сначала говорили, что небо Сирии под надежным зонтиком, Трамп - наш президент. Теперь все это проглотили и считают воронки на летном поле. И радуются, что американцы не смогли (а они похоже и не пытались) разбить полосу фугасами. Ту полосу, которую обычно дюрандалями долбят.
И да, буки мне ближе. Моему "родному" Ниипу ))

----------


## Red307

> Странно как-то вы глумитесь, по женски. Пришли бы на Знаменку д.14 и поглумились-бы. Тем-более не так далеко живете, за день управитесь.


Там такие бетонные лбы. Кто меня слушать будет?

----------


## Nazar

Дюрандаль с кораблика, с безопасного расстояния не запускается.

----------


## Казанец

Да уж, чтобы Дюрандаль не абы куда сбросить, нужно точнёхонько над полосой пролететь, да ещё и не на самой большой скорости. При определённом стечении обстоятельств даже выстрел из ПТРС и то может стать фатальным. Про Иглу и Шилку уж и говорить не будем.

----------


## Red307

Очевидно поэтому они и не пытались полосы разбить. Просто показали, что такое "ракетный" удар в современных условиях..

----------


## Red307

> Это какие такие "ваши"? Ваши вроде по Букам больше спецы?  :)
> Так предупреждены были: "05.35 Российские вооруженные силы были предупреждены об ударе по авиабазе Шайрат, сообщил Пентагон. США не выпускали ракеты по тем участкам, где, по их данным, присутствуют войска РФ, заявили в оборонном ведомстве США."


А вот интересно, когда наши обьявляли, что Асад наш союзник, и мы его прикроем с воздуха, а потом "нас предупредили" и мы затаились. Это ли не значит предать союзника? Или это нормальная ситуация?

----------


## Nazar

> Очевидно поэтому они и не пытались полосы разбить. Просто показали, что такое "ракетный" удар в современных условиях..


Прямо вот показали? До них это никто не делал...

----------


## Nazar

> А вот интересно, когда наши обьявляли, что Асад наш союзник, и мы его прикроем с воздуха, а потом "нас предупредили" и мы затаились. Это ли не значит предать союзника? Или это нормальная ситуация?


Я вообще считаю что это трехсторонняя договоренность, без серьезного ущерба, в интересах внутреннего рейтинга Трампа.

----------


## Red307

> Прямо вот показали? До них это никто не делал...


До них только они и делали. Ну и наши пытались.

----------


## Red307

> Я вообще считаю что это трехсторонняя договоренность, без серьезного ущерба, в интересах внутреннего рейтинга Трампа.


Это сейчас вроде почти официальная версия РФ? По крайней мере на высокопатриотических ресурсах.
Ну что ж, время покажет, а то вон что пишут

https://ria.ru/world/20170409/1491864262.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

> До них только они и делали. Ну и наши пытались.


Какая риторика. Конечно только пытались...
Очень толсто уважаемый, толсто и неумело.

----------


## Nazar

> По крайней мере на высокопатриотических ресурсах.


Что-же вас туда так тянет? Дома не коормят?

----------


## Red307

> Какая риторика. Конечно только пытались...
> Очень толсто уважаемый, толсто и неумело.


Конечно толсто, я же не писатель.
Если абстрагироваться от результатов стрельб калибрами, то есть один интересный момент. Амеры топорами долбили по Югославии, Ираку, Ливии. Везде ПВО, авиация... результаты известны. Ну и наши по бабаям, у которых и ПЗРК толком нет.. Так что пока сравнивать нечего..





> Что-же вас туда так тянет? Дома не коормят?


Выходной, пробежался по ресурсам.

А вы, уважаемый, решили меня тут в троллинге обвинить. Так это ответ на "давние традиции демократии", "даллаские трагедии" и "хорошо наши РЭБ потренировались".
Понятно, что людям, патриотически настроенным, это не приятно. Но реальность, она такая. Это вам не самолетики клеить. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> А вы, уважаемый, решили меня тут в троллинге обвинить.


Вы меня конечно извините, но из вас тролль, как из говна пуля, обычный безвредный хомячок.

----------


## Nazar

> Это вам не самолетики клеить.


Вы меня этим задеть что-ли пытались? Святая наивность. У меня много интересов и это один из них. А у вас главный интерес, как вы сами изволили выразиться, это немного поглумиться? Не задерживаются здесь надолго, с такими интересами. Годами проверено. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> Вы меня конечно извините, но из вас тролль, как из говна пуля, обычный безвредный хомячок.


Ну правильно. Я и не стараюсь. Я безвреден.
Посему это



> А у вас главный интерес, как вы сами изволили выразиться, это немного поглумиться? Не задерживаются здесь надолго, с такими интересами. Годами проверено.


немного странно. Не правда ли? У кого ж поднимется рука хомячка удалить?




> Вы меня этим задеть что-ли пытались? Святая наивность. У меня много интересов и это один из них.


Задеть? Да я сам этим увлекаюсь.

Предлагаю закончить флуд. Кому тут интересны наши выяснения. 
Оставляю за вами право последнего слова. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> 


Это они полторашку типа бросили? В центр населенного пункта?

----------


## lindr

> Это они полторашку типа бросили? В центр населенного пункта?


И что? Перед наступлением все равно будет "burn party" как пишут сирийские полевые журналисты.

https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/851099556976758784 - тут разминочка небольшая.

----------


## Red307

> И что? Перед наступлением все равно будет "burn party" как пишут сирийские полевые журналисты.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/851099556976758784 - тут разминочка небольшая.


Языками не владею..

----------


## lindr

> Языками не владею..


Кроме ссылки на видео, там не о чем.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJexqNoJ9bI

----------


## Red307

> Кроме ссылки на видео, там не о чем.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJexqNoJ9bI


Сообразил. Яндекс же наш переводчик.
Пишут, что наши напалмом бомбят. Не приятно.

----------


## lindr

> Пишут, что наши напалмом бомбят.


Это не напалм а кассетные бомбы с зажигательными элементами. Широко применялись при блокировании Алеппо летом 2016, пробивании коридора к курдам зимой 2015-16, штурме Хандрадата и много где еще. 

В Ливии Хафтар ими заразу исламисткую выжигает по ночам, даже  с вертушек бросают.

Напалм конечно дешевле, но у него репутация немного подмочена -)




> Не приятно.


Не приятно когда бойцы гибнут под огнем снайперов и сгорают заживо в БМП от ПТРК.
А войти в пустой поселок без единого выстрела и видеть повсюду обугленные трупы врагов это хорошо и очень приятно.

----------


## Red307

> Это не напалм а кассетные бомбы с зажигательными элементами. Широко применялись при блокировании Алеппо летом 2016, пробивании коридора к курдам зимой 2015-16, штурме Хандрадата и много где еще. 
> 
> В Ливии Хафтар ими заразу исламисткую выжигает по ночам, даже  с вертушек бросают.
> 
> Напалм конечно дешевле, но у него репутация немного подмочена -)


Чего яндекс перевел..





> Не приятно когда бойцы гибнут под огнем снайперов и сгорают заживо в БМП от ПТРК.
> А войти в пустой поселок без единого выстрела и видеть повсюду обугленные трупы врагов это хорошо и очень приятно.


Да там мирняка между врагов много получается. Эти пишут, что русские чуть-ли не варвары.

----------


## Muller

> Да там мирняка между врагов много получается. Эти пишут, что русские чуть-ли не варвары.


Мирное население гибнет и страдает в любой современной войне. Это плохо и мерзко, но это факт. 
И от действий "них" гибнет ничуть не меньше, чем от действий "нас".
Вся разница только в том, что у "них" нет совести от слова "совсем", зато есть контроль над глобальным информпространством, где они всегда нас представят кровожадными упырями, скачущими на медведях и питающимися девочками Банами и тд и тп.

Короче, "не читайте до обеда советских газет" (с) 

ГЛАВНОЕ: при всем уважении к Вам и вашему мнению - этические аспекты ведения войны все же лежат вне интересов активных участников данного форума, отсюда и напряжение. Так что, я полагаю, лучше обсуждать более конкретные вещи, связанные с участием авиации в данном конфликте.

----------


## Let_nab

Понятно, что нанести более эффективно удар по военному аэродрому с разрушением ВПП можно ядерными зарядами "Томагавк" или бомбами массой от тонны и со специальными зарядами специально предназначенными для этих целей. Это было бы и сделано с тактически правильной военной точки зрения. Томагавки имеют ограничения по массе простого заряда и соответственно по  эффективности разрушения защищённых объектов военного аэродрома. 

Решение об этой миссии-ударе было чисто политическим. Как и задачи ставились не боевые, а политические. Даже по картинке из кабинета Трампа это понятно. 
Искать военную\боевую эффективность в данной миссии - бесполезно. Это очередное американское военно-политическое шоу. Да, оно дорогое. Америка может себе это позволить. Они могли сбросить со своих В-2 на сирийский военный аэродром и несколько новеньких автомобилей Линкольн в полной комплектации. Так не высчитывать же какой урон нанесло падение этих роскошных авто! Может и сломало это падение какое-нибудь деревце.

Тут главное шоу. Оно состоялось. Как и удалось американским шоуменам - выставить российских шоуменов, которые начали считать сколько американских ракет долетело, а сколько нет. Не суть сколько не долетело! А суть - вы то что сделали? Молча беспомощно считали! 

Были наглядно продемонстрированы возможности США и показаны реальные возможности России в том регионе. А конкретно, что США действует и будет действовать не взирая ни на что, и тем более Россию, где угодно и как угодно. Америка это мировой лидер и все её союзнички захлопали в ладошки от умиления. Россия выставлена беспомощной, что в реальности она всё время озирается на США и не в состоянии оказывать обещанную помощь своим союзникам. Возможности России сильно ограничены не только у себя в стране но и недалеко от неё, а вот возможности США по всему миру - очень широкие. Это наглядно очередной раз всем демонстративно продемонстрировано. Это объективная реальность. Смысла спорить и что-то доказывать - просто нет. Это очевидный факт.

Если возможность постоянной военной группировки СССР в том регионе в то время была в балансе с группировкой США, Израиля, Турции и решало не только военную но и политическую задачу..., то сейчас российская группировка в Сирии - просто собранная там временно с "миру по нитке" со всей России техника, в том числе не только ВКС, но и ВМФ со всех флотов. И данная группировка предназначена и в состоянии воевать с "бородатыми в тапках" с кое-какой техникой типа легковых авто с ДШК и старых советских БМП, раздавать гуманитарную помощь, а не что-то категорично и авторитетно демонстрировать в военном и тем более политическом смысле в том регионе... Это как бросок российских десантников к пустому и ненужному аэродрому в Приштине. Просто показали то, что пока есть "что бросать"..., политически поиграло шоу - так как военной задачи для России и союзника Югославии - никакой не решили...., зато народ порадовался.

----------


## Red307

А тем временем сирийский пилот Mhmd Hasoury, подозреваемый в химической атаке, взорван в своем автомобиле.

The pilot Gen Mhmd Hasoury who stands accused of carrying out the chemical massacre in Khan Sheikhoun on the 4th of April has been reportedly killed today by a bomb blast under his car. - Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - Syria news

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

чугун ... :(

----------


## николай-78

Я смотрю агенты наших заклятых друзей (или родственники Навального) проникли и на этот патриотический сайт. Я не вижу в этом применении СКР ни какого "опускания" России, вот подъем авторитета Трампа в глазах конкурентов по политическому бизнесу-наблюдаю. А свалить его как два пальца об асфальт-пустить слух что он агент ГРУ и звездно-полосатые его сами закопают. А кто на его место кто-то с шизофренией. Даже Псака интересуется "вы господин президент готовы развязать третью мировую??" А американцы сделали все политически корректно в отношении нашей страны (хоть в этот раз ну с кем не бывает) за 2 часа предупредили (даже если бы сказали с чего запускать будут, что что-то можно было сделать?) нанесли удар по авиабазе с невысокой боевой ценностью. Маршрут СКР был проложен не через зону поражения С-300/400 для высот 100м, и не ударили по Тартусу и Хмеймиму, вот если бы аппоненты России всего этого не сделали -вот это и было бы "опускание" России. А так все по обе стороны баррикад сохранили лицо. Да и просьба к администрации сайта "избавиться" от русофобов на сайте, особенно от доморощенных.  Да и в Сирии у нашей страны свои интересы у Асада свои, просто нам сейчас по дороге.

----------


## Let_nab

Ну вот.., как всегда... Как говорят - "начали пить Боржоми, когда почки уже отвалились".

А что до этого не укрепляли? Или думали как с Су-24 вначале в "санатории позагорать", а уж потом как положено прикрытие ПВО организовать? 

*Конашенков: в ближайшее время в Сирии укрепят систему ПВО*

Представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков сообщил, что в ближайшее время будут приняты меры по укреплению системы сирийской ПВО. Об этом он рассказал  на брифинге в Москве.

"Будет реализован комплекс мероприятий по укреплению и повышению эффективности системы противовоздушной обороны вооруженных сил Сирии", - сказал Конашенков.

По его словам, любой специалист способен понять что "демонстрация военной силы продиктована исключительно внутриполитическими причинами".

Ранее в пятницу эту же мысль высказала официальный представитель МИД России Мария Захарова

Ссылка Интерфакс: http://www.interfax.ru/world/557347

И картинка, то есть знают американцы о реальных возможностях России в регионе и эти возможности просто обошли.

----------


## Red307

А тем временем, со стороны Ирака в Сирию вошли американские и иорданские силы в составе 20 единиц БТТ, якобы для "спасения" союзников из Сирийской Свободной Армии, подразделения которых были окружены ИГИЛ... Так же замечены самолеты ВВС Иордании.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...rrounded-isis/

----------


## ZHeN

> И картинка, то есть знают американцы о реальных возможностях России в регионе и эти возможности просто обошли.


плохо согласуется с подтверждённым местом падения одного из томагавков - Karto, Tartus

----------


## Red307

> плохо согласуется с подтверждённым местом падения одного из томагавков - Karto, Tartus


К этой картинке есть статейка
Аэродром Шайрат: цель не достигнута - Известия
где написано



> Также в подтверждение этой версии приводились фотографии с обломками американской ракеты, якобы потерпевшей катастрофу в одной из деревень в провинции Тартус. Правда, позже стало известно, что предъявленные обломки к американским ракетам отношения не имеют.


Хотя, насколько я помню ту фоту, "Известия" (или кто рисовал) на своей картинке нарисовали именно то, что там было изображено.

Другой вопрос: зачем летать вокруг Дамаска? Не проще ли нарисовать траекторию между кружками Дамаска и Тартуса))

----------


## ZHeN

> Хотя, насколько я помню ту фоту, "Известия" (или кто рисовал) на своей картинке нарисовали именно то, что там было изображено.


ну там был тот самый титановый контейнер с бч

----------


## Red307

> ну там был тот самый титановый контейнер с бч


То есть, либо "Известия" врут, либо ... (придумайте сами)

----------


## ZHeN

> "Известия" врут


вы так говорите, будто бы это что-то новое :)

----------


## Red307

> вы так говорите, будто бы это что-то новое :)


Я понимаю, что порой от наших СМИ Геббельс переворачивается. Но... тут оказался "патриотический форум", я думал, меня съедят с потрохами. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Что то не похоже на договоренность по томагавкам

Russia and Iran warn US they will 'respond with force' if red lines crossed in Syria again | The Independent

Россия и Иран пригрозили США ответить силой, если "красная линия" в Сирии будет перейдена еще раз. Угроза пришла после призыва Министра Обороны Великобритании к Владимиру Путину приструнить Башара Асада.

----------


## ZHeN

да-да, когда Су-24М сбили, так же каблуком по трибуне стучали.

----------


## Let_nab

> Я понимаю, что порой от наших СМИ Геббельс переворачивается. Но... тут оказался "патриотический форум", я думал, меня съедят с потрохами.


Если ты не с Навальным - ты патриот! Но только выскажешь не то что критику, а объективно выскажешься о реальной ситуации - сразу ты автоматом становишься другом Навального и соответственно врагом России и лично Путина. Навальный сейчас в глазах урАпатриотов - Сатана!

----------


## lindr

Сирийский пилот крутит бочки на МиГ-23, зачетно!

https://www.facebook.com/syrianmilit...19837154764330

Да ксати burn party в полном разгаре, хорошо бы туда нарисовавшегося "вдруг" белошлемника туда отправить  :Wink:  а то я слышал, что они к ОВ устойчивы, значит и в огне не горят  :Biggrin:  :Wink:  :Biggrin: 

А вообще отрадно наблюдать как небольшие в общем-то испытания выявляют истинную природу, с 2014 стало меньше печенек, и Родина стала плохой, да так, что язык у кое-кого повернулся *публично!* сравнить Россию и нацисткую Германию. 

В США за подобную фразу был бы перманетный бан по IP без права амнистии... Бывал на их сайтах, знаю.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В Совфеде заявили, что Россия не намерена вести вооружённые действия с США в Сирии
Короткая ссылка 10 апреля 2017, 10:54
Председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров заявил, что у России нет планов вести вооружённые действия с США в Сирии.
Как отметил Озеров, задачей Военно-космических сил России в Сирийской Арабской Республике является лишь поддержка правительственной авиации в борьбе с террористами, сообщает РИА Новости.

«Россия не собирается там вести вооружённые действия с США, нашей задачей является поддержка ВС Сирии в борьбе с террористами, на выполнение именно этой задачи у нас мандат», — сказал Озеров.
https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/3...deistviya-ssha

----------


## OKA

> 


Ну , как обычно, видно склейку неск. фрагментов видеозаписей. Качество- норм.))





> ...Да ксати burn party в полном разгаре, хорошо бы туда нарисовавшегося "вдруг" белошлемника туда отправить  а то я слышал, что они к ОВ устойчивы, значит и в огне не горят   ..


Про химиков в "белых касках" - мегазачОтно)) 






> Я понимаю, что порой от наших СМИ Геббельс переворачивается. Но... тут оказался "патриотический форум", я думал, меня съедят с потрохами.





> Если ты не с Навальным - ты патриот! Но только выскажешь не то что критику, а объективно выскажешься о реальной ситуации - сразу ты автоматом становишься другом Навального и соответственно врагом России и лично Путина. Навальный сейчас в глазах урАпатриотов - Сатана!


Такого образца постики обычно в курилке, в соотв. ветках мусолят)) 

Здесь например :

Граждане и Государство

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Ну, или в л.с.))

----------


## Let_nab

> В Совфеде заявили, что Россия не намерена вести вооружённые действия с США в Сирии
> Короткая ссылка 10 апреля 2017, 10:54
> Председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров заявил, что у России нет планов вести вооружённые действия с США в Сирии.
> Как отметил Озеров, задачей Военно-космических сил России в Сирийской Арабской Республике является лишь поддержка правительственной авиации в борьбе с террористами, сообщает РИА Новости.
> 
> «Россия не собирается там вести вооружённые действия с США, нашей задачей является поддержка ВС Сирии в борьбе с террористами, на выполнение именно этой задачи у нас мандат», — сказал Озеров.
> https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/3...deistviya-ssha


Как это "Россия не имеет планов"!?
Получается Россия опять кинула очередного своего союзника..., тем более с которым есть договор. 
Договор о дружбе и сотрудничестве между Союзом Советских Социалистических Республик и Сирийской Арабской Республикой был подписан правительством СССР и правительством Сирийской Арабской Республики 8 октября 1980 года в Москве. Один из пунктов этого договора гласит: «Если третья сторона произведет вторжение на территорию Сирии, то Советский Союз будет вовлечен в события».

Каждая из договаривающихся сторон заявила, что она не будет вступать в союзы или принимать участие в каких-либо группировках государств, а также в действиях или мероприятиях, направленных против другой договаривающейся стороны.

Каждая из договаривающихся сторон обязуется не заключать какие-либо международные соглашения, не совместимые с договором.

Согласно документу, договор будет действовать в течение 20 лет со дня его вступления в силу. Если ни одна из договаривающихся сторон не заявит за шесть месяцев до истечения указанного срока о своем желании прекратить действие договора, он будет оставаться в силе на следующие пять лет и так до тех пор, пока одна из сторон не сделает за шесть месяцев до истечения текущего пятилетия письменного предупреждения о своем намерении прекратить его действие.

14 ноября 1980 года Договор о дружбе и сотрудничестве между Союзом Советских Социалистических Республик и Сирийской Арабской Республикой был ратифицирован указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР. 

В декабре 1991 года Сирия признала Россию официальной правопреемницей СССР. Договор о дружбе между двумя странами действует и в настоящее время.

Как и если посмотреть Соглашение между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики (с изменениями на 18 января 2017 года), то там такой текст  - "...руководствуясь положениями Договора о дружбе и сотрудничестве между Союзом Советских Социалистических Республик и Сирийской Арабской Республикой от 8 октября 1980 года, а также Соглашения между Министерством обороны Российской Федерации и Министерством обороны Сирийской Арабской Республики о военном сотрудничестве от 7 июля 1994 года, исходя из обоюдного стремления к защите суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Российской Федерации и Сирийской Арабской Республики..." (http://docs.cntd.ru/document/420329053)

То есть - обязательства всё же у России по "защите суверенитета и территориальной целостности Сирийской Арабской Республики" в частности от внешней агрессии - *документально присутствуют*... 

Любопытно было почитать сам текст договора от 1980 года, там есть такие фразы - "...преисполненные решимости  давать твердый отпор политике агрессии, проводимой империализмом и его пособниками..."  
С Сирией понятно, а вот Россия... Ясно, что СССР не был империалистическим государством, а вот Россия сменившая ориентацию уже стала империалистической? Видимо стала, потому как Председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров официально в отказ пошёл..., ведь со своими империалистами и не повоюешь из-за какой-то Сирии..., да и сил нет..., сил едва хватает только на бородачей в тапках и только в одной Сирии - с другими террористами в Ливии, Ираке, Афганистане, Йемене и т.д. - пусть другие разбираются...

Кстати, текст Соглашения между Министерством обороны Российской Федерации и Министерством обороны Сирийской Арабской Республики о военном сотрудничестве от 7 июля 1994 года - я так и нигде и не нашёл...

----------


## Djoker

> *В Совфеде оставили за Сирией право перехватывать новые ракетные удары США*
> 
> Москва. 10 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - В случае нового удара США по Сирии, которым пригрозил в понедельник официальный представитель Белого дома Шон Спайсер, ПВО РФ не будут перехватывать ракеты, однако у вооруженных сил Сирии есть на это полное право, заявил "Интерфаксу" глава комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров.
> 
> "Наши вооруженные силы находятся в Сирии для борьбы с терроризмом, а не для защиты от внешних угроз. Такого мандата у нас нет, и перехватывать мы ничего не будем. А вот если этим займутся сирийские ПВО, то они имеют на это полное юридическое право", - заявил Озеров, отвечая на вопрос, будет ли Россия перехватывать американские ракеты в случае новой атаки.
> 
> Ранее в Вашингтоне не исключили, что по Сирии могут быть нанесены очередные удары в случае новой химической атаки.
> 
> "У Дамаска нет химического оружия, поэтому угрозы США выглядят абсурдными", - прокомментировал Озеров это заявление.
> ...


http://www.interfax.ru/world/557830

----------


## Red307

Еще не все.

Эхо Москвы :: Новости / Укрытие Асадом химоружия может стать «красной чертой» для сотрудничества между ним и*Россией, считает сенатор Косачев




> Нарушение обязательств перед международным сообществом, а именно укрытие химического оружия президентом Сирии Башаром Асадом может стать «красной чертой» для сотрудничества между ним и Россией в рамках борьбы с терроризмом на территории Сирии, сказал в прямом эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» глава комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Константин Косачев.
> 
> «Если окажется, что Башар Асад в нарушение обязательств перед международным сообществом укрыл химическое оружие, которое там было ликвидировано в 2014 году, что зафиксировано Организацией по запрещению химического оружия. И если будет подтверждено, что он применил это химическое оружие против гражданского населения, я думаю, что после этого мы будем искать другие возможности продолжения там контртеррористической операции, но уже без сотрудничества с этим режимом», — отметил политик.
> 
> Вместе с тем он подчеркнул, что эта точка зрения «не должна быть путеводителем», выразив надежду на то, что Б.Асад «не перейдет эти красные черты, когда с ним окажется невозможным работать».
> 
> Вместе с тем сенатор подчеркнул, что он «не верит» в наличие у режима Б.Асада химического оружия и убежден в том, что у президента Сирии «нет ни одной причины», чтобы применять его против населения своей страны.

----------


## Let_nab

> Еще не все.
> 
> Эхо Москвы :: Новости / Укрытие Асадом химоружия может стать «красной чертой» для сотрудничества между ним и*Россией, считает сенатор Косачев


Тогда получается, что Россия полностью прекратит действие договора с Сирией!? Если это будет, то придётся уходить из Сирии. Или всё же Россия будет исполнять из договора выборочные обязательства перед Сирией - те, которые посчитает для себя приемлемыми!? Думается Сирию это не устроит.., хотя в сегодняшнем положении Сирия вынуждена будет пойти и на это... Но, тут получается Россия действительно предстала во всей красе перед своим союзником..., как впрочем и перед бывшими своими союзниками уже на себе понявшими что к чему!
По поводу химоружия и подставы России Асадом, то много маловероятно... 

Понравился на днях полпред Боливии в ООН с этими историями с химоружием, неприятно что и наши ведутся: http://ren.tv/novosti/2017-04-07/leg...-vzyalsya-igil

----------


## Red307

События развиваются с калейдоскопической быстротой.

Они дают ВВП право выбора. Можно остаться, но без Асада.




> Глава Госдепа США Рекс Тиллерсон заявил, что Россия должна сделать выбор между поддержкой «ненадежного партнера» - президента Сирии Башара Асада - и странами Запада. Об этом сообщает Assosiated Press.
> По мнению Тиллерсона, Россия либо «не смогла серьезно отнестись к своему обязательству по избавлению Сирии от химоружия, либо просто была некомпетентной». «Но это различие не имеет большого значения для мертвых», - сказал он, подчеркнув, что нельзя допустить повторения химатаки.
> 
> «Мы хотим облегчить страдания сирийского народа. Россия может стать частью этого будущего и сыграть важную роль. Или Россия может сохранить свой союз с этой группой [правительством Асада], но мы считаем, что это не будет служить долгосрочным интересам России», - заявил Тиллерсон журналистам после саммита глав МИД «Большой семерки».


https://news.rambler.ru/video/365886...sii-ultimatum/

Но нашего президента голыми руками не возьмешь.




> Москва. 11 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - У России есть информация, что атаки с применением химоружия, наподобие произошедшей в Идлибе, могут готовиться и в других районах Сирии, заявил президент РФ Владимир Путин.
> 
> "У нас есть информация от различных источников, что подобные провокации, а по-другому я это назвать не могу, готовятся и в других регионах Сирии, в том числе в южных пригородах Дамаска, где собираются подбросить опять какое-то вещество и обвинить в его применении сирийские официальные власти", - сказал он на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с президентом Италии Серджо Маттареллой.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/557950

Прям триллер какой-то.

----------


## OKA

> События развиваются с калейдоскопической быстротой..



"Скучно, девушки!" — Путин про действия США в Сирии :





12 апреля собирался госсекретарь с Лавровым встречаться, вот и поговорят о делах скорбных))

"МОСКВА, 11 апр — РИА Новости. Рекс Тиллерсон во вторник начинает свой первый визит в Россию в ранге госсекретаря США. Официальных контактов на вторник не запланировано, по крайней мере, по предварительной информации. Встреча с главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым пройдет в среду, 12 апреля. Главной темой переговоров, по мнению большинства наблюдателей, станет Сирия: "химический" инцидент под Идлибом и последовавший за этим ракетный удар США по авиабазе Шайрат.

В Москву Тиллерсон прибывает из Италии, где накануне обсуждалась возможность усиления санкций в отношении России за поддержку Дамаска, но главы МИД "семерки" так и не решились на этот шаг. В России, предваряя визит Тиллерсона заявили, что рассчитывают на продуктивные переговоры."

https://ria.ru/politics/20170411/1492015404.html

Прибыл ужо.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 11 апреля. /ТАСС/. Ремонт на сирийской дамбе на реке Евфрат у города Табка приостановлен из-за ведущихся в данном районе активных боевых действий и обстрелов со стороны террористов. Об этом сообщил во вторник на брифинге начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской.

"В результате проведенного аварийного ремонта на дамбе Табка удалось частично восстановить работоспособность водосброса и уменьшить давление воды на плотине. Однако сейчас ремонтно-восстановительные работы приостановлены из-за ведущихся в данном районе активных боевых действий и обстрелов со стороны боевиков", - сказал Рудской.

Он напомнил, что 26 марта, в результате ударов авиации коалиции, возглавляемой США по дамбе, в южной части плотины были повреждены заслонки, обеспечивавшие сброс воды и не допускающие переполнения водохранилища.

Ранее группа инженеров, работавших на этой плотине, опубликовала обращение об угрозе ее обрушения. По их оценке, если это произойдет, образовавшийся поток воды смоет несколько крупных и большое количество мелких населенных пунктов в Сирии и соседнем Ираке, что обернется сотнями тысяч смертей среди гражданского населения."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Ремонт сирийской дамбы в Табке приостановлен из-за обстрелов боевиков - Политика - ТАСС


Бриф :

----------


## Djoker

> 10 апреля 2017 г. в окрестностях г.Джисрин-эш-Шугур провинции Идлиб в результате прямого попадания бомбы были уничтожены 22 полевых командира Джебхад ан-Нусра после того, как об их местоположении сообщили представители группировки Ахрар аш-Шам.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## APKAH

> ТТХ никто не менял, ознакомьтесь. -))) Еще 2012 года таблица. Те самые 60 км.


Баллистическая цель и дозвуковая крылатая ракета разработки 70-х годов наверное не одно и тоже? С-400 может поражать цели летящие со скоростью до 4800 м/с, при этом скорость "томагавка" не способного маневрировать с большими перегрузками не превышает 245 м/с. ТТХ С-300В4 американцы вообще занизили в 10 раз!

----------


## lindr

Современные КР - очень трудные цели для ПВО. Они имеют малую ЭПР и высоту полета, что вследствие неоспоримых законов физики снижает дальноть их обнаружения в десятки раз.

----------


## Red307

> Современные КР - очень трудные цели для ПВО. Они имеют малую ЭПР и высоту полета, что вследствие неоспоримых законов физики снижает дальноть их обнаружения в десятки раз.


"Физики", которую древние греки называли "геометрией" :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

ООН, 12 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Россия заблокировала принятие резолюции, осуждающей предполагаемое применение химического оружия в сирийском городе Хан-Шейхун 4 апреля и требующей от Дамаска предоставить информацию обо всех воздушных операциях в день инцидента.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Россия наложила вето на резолюцию СБ ООН по предполагаемой химической атаке в Сирии - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

diana_mihailova
Выступление представителя России Владимира Сафронкова на заседании совбеза ООН по Сирии 12.04.2017

----------


## Let_nab

*34 года назад война в Сирии на стороне отца Башара Асада обернулась для СССР полной катастрофой* 

Когда в июне 1982 года израильские ВВС полностью уничтожили в долине Бекаа мощную сирийскую группировку сил и средств противовоздушной обороны "Феда", едва ли не больший, чем сами сирийцы, шок испытали в Москве. Ведь, по свидетельству советских военных специалистов, принимавших непосредственное участие в формировании этой группировки, такой плотной концентрации ракетных и артиллерийских сил ПВО не было нигде в мире, даже в СССР. Причем с полным основанием ее можно было именовать именно советской, поскольку советским там было все: зенитно-ракетные комплексы (ЗРК) С-75М "Волга", С-125М "Печора", "Куб" ("Квадрат") и входившие с ними в комплект самоходные установки разведки и наведения (СУРН), стационарные радиолокационные станции (РЛС), несколько комплексов войсковой ПВО "Оса", зенитные самоходные установки (ЗСУ) "Шилка", средства ведения радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ).

Более того, вместе с сирийским персоналом эту технику обслуживали советские офицеры. В сирийской армии работало тогда порядка тысячи советских военных специалистов и инструкторов, значительная часть которых служила и в сирийской группировке, оккупировавшей Ливан. Однако уже за первые два часа операции были уничтожены 15 из 19 имевшихся у сирийцев зенитно-ракетных дивизионов, оснащенных советскими ЗРК, еще три-четыре дивизиона были выведены из строя. На другой день уничтожено еще четыре зенитно-ракетных дивизиона. За неполные двое суток операции израильтяне полностью уничтожили 19 сирийских зенитно-ракетных дивизионов и еще четыре вывели из строя. Причем при нанесении этого массированного удара не был потерян ни один израильский самолет.

Не меньший шок вызвали и результаты воздушного сражения, развернувшегося над долиной Бекаа: так же не потеряв ни одной своей машины, израильские летчики сбили десятки сирийских самолетов.

"Сирийские ВВС разбиты, ракеты "земля-воздух" бесполезны, без прикрытия с воздуха армия не может сражаться", – констатировал в своем докладе Хафезу Асаду министр обороны Сирии генерал Мустафа Тлас. Как 12 июня 1982 года сообщил министру обороны СССР Дмитрию Устинову в своей шифровке главный советский военный советник в Сирии генерал-полковник Григорий Яшкин, "ВВС и ПВО, части РЭБ, радио- и радиотехнические подразделения, оснащенные нашей техникой, делали и делают все возможное, для выполнения задач. Но надо признать: наша техника уступает технике США и Израиля. В этих видах ВС, родах войск и спецвойсках ВС САР много уязвимых мест…" [Григорий Яшкин, "Под жарким солнцем Сирии", "Военно-исторический журнал", 1998, № 4].

Полностью - 34 года назад война в Сирии на стороне отца Башара Асада обернулась для СССР полной катастрофой: andreistp

----------


## Red307

Если вспомнить историю, в послевоенных конфликтах при участии развитых стран ПВО ни разу не смогло остановить ударные силы. Поэтому из с-300-400-500 можно хоть китайскую стену построить, без поддержки авиации они лишь задержка на пути агрессора.

----------


## Pilot

Возглавляемая США международная коалиция нанесла удар по складу с химическим оружием в городе Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке Сирии.
Как сообщил Генштаб сирийских вооруженных сил, при авиаударе по складу ИГИЛ (группировка запрещена в РФ) погибли сотни человек, среди них есть мирные жители. В командовании сирийской армии заявили, что последствия удара указывают на наличие у боевиков химического оружия.

Авиаудар был осуществлен в среду в 17:30 по местному времени (совпадает с московским). После атаки над складом поднялся желтый дым. Сотни людей получили отравление, после чего скончались/

Коалиция США нанесла удар по складу ИГИЛ с химоружием в Сирии: сотни погибших // НТВ.Ru

----------


## APKAH

> Когда в июне 1982 года израильские ВВС полностью уничтожили в долине Бекаа мощную сирийскую группировку сил и средств противовоздушной обороны.
> Не меньший шок вызвали и результаты воздушного сражения, развернувшегося над долиной Бекаа


Новейшие для того времени истребители четвёртого поколения 48 F-15А и 75 F-16A расправлялись с сирийскими истребителями второго поколения (Миг-21МФ/БИС) и ранними версиями третьего поколения (Миг-23МС/МФ), Миг-25П в боях применялся лишь частично, причём не без успеха. И только после первых боёв советское руководство передало сирийцам более современные машины третьего поколения МиГ-23МЛ/МЛА, МиГ-25ПД. Если бы наши как американцы передали бы сразу машины аналогичного уровня, да в таком же количестве - например два полка Миг-31 (четвёртое поколение) - всё могло закончиться для авиации Израиля совсем по другому...

То же самое по ПВО. Стрела-1, СА-75М "Двина", С-75М "Волга", С-125М, Шилки, ПЗРК Стрела-2М/3, малочисленные ранние версии ЗРК "Оса" и "Куб" - это современная техника конца 60-х, начала 70-х годов, но никак не начала 80-х...И только после боёв, с 1983 года начали поступать комплексы посовременнее - С-75М3 "Волга", С-125М1А и 4 ПУ С-200ВЭ "Вега-Э" с дальностью 240 км - которые сходу умерили пыл израильтян сбитием на дальности 194 км над Средиземным морем самолёта ДРЛО. После этого всё закончилось и американцы на мольбы о помощи уже ни чем помочь не смогли. Если представить на мгновение, что советское руководство сразу бы в первой половине 1982 года поставили современную на тот момент технику ПВО с советскими расчётами - С-300ПТ или "Бук", никакой израильской агрессии наверное бы и не было...




> Если вспомнить историю, в послевоенных конфликтах при участии развитых стран ПВО ни разу не смогло остановить ударные силы.


Ну если у этих самых развитых стран ПВО не развита, а тем более устарела - то это естественно не остановит современные "ударные силы" коалиционных Западных стран. Поэтому не стоит делать поспешные выводы о современных системах С-400. И если вспомнить историю, то как раз современное ПВО сыграло решающую роль в Вьетнамской войне 1965-1973, при этом нанеся тяжёлый экономический и социальный урон США. Аналогично "попортили кровь" Советскому Союзу война в Афганистане 1979-1989 с массовым применением современных ПЗРК.

----------


## Nazar

> *34 года назад война в Сирии на стороне отца Башара Асада обернулась для СССР полной катастрофой* 
> 
> [/url]


Вы для себя маленько проясните на чем тогда сирийцы воевали и против чего...Много вопросов отпадет.




> Если вспомнить историю, в послевоенных конфликтах при участии развитых стран ПВО ни разу не смогло остановить ударные силы. Поэтому из с-300-400-500 можно хоть китайскую стену построить, без поддержки авиации они лишь задержка на пути агрессора.


Что значит остановить? Что-бы страна агрессор полностью отказалась от бомбардировок? Такого действительно не было. А вот что-бы она понесла неприемлемые потери и приостановила их временно, а в течении всего остального времени, была регулярно терзаема ПВО противника, это было... Это вам даже отец Топера Харли подтвердит, он вроде по сюжету во Вьетнаме воевал.. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Новейшие для того времени истребители четвёртого поколения 48 F-15А и 75 F-16A расправлялись с сирийскими истребителями второго поколения (Миг-21МФ/БИС) и ранними версиями третьего поколения (Миг-23МС/МФ), Миг-25П в боях применялся лишь частично, причём не без успеха. И только после первых боёв советское руководство передало сирийцам более современные машины третьего поколения МиГ-23МЛ/МЛА, МиГ-25ПД. Если бы наши как американцы передали бы сразу машины аналогичного уровня, да в таком же количестве - например два полка Миг-31 (четвёртое поколение) - всё могло закончиться для авиации Израиля совсем по другому...
> 
> То же самое по ПВО. Стрела-1, СА-75М "Двина", С-75М "Волга", С-125М, Шилки, ПЗРК Стрела-2М/3, малочисленные ранние версии ЗРК "Оса" и "Куб" - это современная техника конца 60-х, начала 70-х годов, но никак не начала 80-х...И только после боёв, с 1983 года начали поступать комплексы посовременнее - С-75М3 "Волга", С-125М1А и 4 ПУ С-200ВЭ "Вега-Э" с дальностью 240 км - которые сходу умерили пыл израильтян сбитием на дальности 194 км над Средиземным морем самолёта ДРЛО. После этого всё закончилось и американцы на мольбы о помощи уже ни чем помочь не смогли. Если представить на мгновение, что советское руководство сразу бы в первой половине 1982 года поставили современную на тот момент технику ПВО с советскими расчётами - С-300ПТ или "Бук", никакой израильской агрессии наверное бы и не было...
> 
> 
> Ну если у этих самых развитых стран ПВО не развита, а тем более устарела - то это естественно не остановит современные "ударные силы" коалиционных Западных стран. Поэтому не стоит делать поспешные выводы о современных системах С-400. И если вспомнить историю, то как раз современное ПВО сыграло решающую роль в Вьетнамской войне 1965-1973, при этом нанеся тяжёлый экономический и социальный урон США. Аналогично "попортили кровь" Советскому Союзу война в Афганистане 1979-1989 с массовым применением современных ПЗРК.


Наши машины "аналогичного уровня", МиГ-29 и Су-27 тогда еще не были готовы. МиГ-31? Я слабо представляю, как они бы воевали с маневренными F-15 и F-16. МиГ-31 чистый перехватчик. Бомбер там завалить, или крылатую ракету... Но что бы удерживать превосходство в воздухе, тут нужны самолеты с другими качествами. То же касается МиГ-25. 

Была еще байка, что новые МиГ-23МЛД якобы сбили три F-15, но никто обломков не показал, и все F-15 у Израиля оказались на месте. 

По поводу сбития ДРЛО, наверное это



> Бытует легенда, что зимой 1983 г. комплексом С-200 с советским военным персоналом был сбит израильский Е-2С. совершавший патрульный полет на удалении 190 км от стартовой позиции "двухсотки" (см. "Крылья Родины" №1 за 1993 г.). Однако подтверждений этому не имеется. Скорее всего, Е-2С "Хокай" исчез с экранов сирийских радиолокаторов после того, как израильский самолет быстро снизился, зафиксировав при помощи своей аппаратуры характерное излучение радиолокатора подсвета цели комплекса С-200ВЭ. В дальнейшем Е-2С не приближались к сирийским берегам ближе, чем на 150 км, что значительно ограничило их возможности по управлению боевыми действиями.



Есть свидетельства участника о сбитии "фантома" (смотреть с 43:40)



Ну и, то что евреи там чего-то боялись.. Вспомните рейд в Энтеббе, кражу РЛС "Енисей", и уничтожение иракского ядерного реактора. Не думаю, что они испугались бы С-300. Просто бы выкрали. :Smile: 

Ну и конечно С-300 и С-400 никто не видел в деле, в отличие от F-15,16, томагавков и т.п.

Кстати, с войной во Вьетнаме тоже не все так однозначно. Когда вьетнамцы хотели покинуть переговоры в Париже, Никсон приказал провести "Лайнбекер-2". Американцы просто смели Северный Вьетнам и вьетнамцы вернулись к переговорам. Даже в вики это отражено



> Операция продемонстрировала, что даже относительно плотная ПВО, основанная на системах С-75 и включавшая около 30-40 дивизионов[3], не может остановить крайне массовый (когда в общей сложности на каждый ракетный комплекс приходилось по 6 атакующих бомбардировщиков) налёт стратегических сил США, даже когда те летают по известным маршрутам и над очень ограниченной территорией.

----------


## Red307

> Вы для себя маленько проясните на чем тогда сирийцы воевали и против чего...Много вопросов отпадет.


Воевали на том, что давали. А давали г... Потому что у самих лучше не было. Чего лукавить, мы постоянно были в догоняющих. Только к середине 80-х наметился паритет, и тут началась перестройка.




> Это вам даже отец Топера Харли подтвердит, он вроде по сюжету во Вьетнаме воевал.


Отец Топпера Харли разбился и угробил напарника Почтальона. Где - не понятно. Это отец Мэверика пропал во Вьетнаме.
Классику надо знать.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

Не знаю, было такое. Интерактивная карта
Карта войны в Сирии - Новости из Сирии - syria.liveuamap.com

----------


## OKA

"Ан-74 АКС КСИР в Сирии    



Наконец-то первое известное мне фото из Сирии с этими военно-транспортными самолетами, что состоят в составе Аэрокосмических сил КСИР Ирана.
Фото с базы Т-4 (Тьяс) в декабре 2016 г. Я так понимаю, что они были задействованы для срочной переброски подкрепления на Т-4, после потери Пальмиры в первой половине декабря.
АН-74Т-200, бортовой номер 15-2252"

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...28624410148865

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/603839.html






> *34 года назад война в Сирии на стороне отца Башара Асада обернулась для СССР полной катастрофой* [Григорий Яшкин, "Под жарким солнцем Сирии", "Военно-исторический журнал", 1998, № 4].
> 
> Полностью - 34 года назад война в Сирии на стороне отца Башара Асада обернулась для СССР полной катастрофой: andreistp



Был репост :  Сирийские ВВС  познавательной статьи на эту тему :

Национальная оборона / Вооруженные Силы / В июне 1982-го

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, с войной во Вьетнаме тоже не все так однозначно. Когда вьетнамцы хотели покинуть переговоры в Париже, Никсон приказал провести "Лайнбекер-2". Американцы просто смели Северный Вьетнам и вьетнамцы вернулись к переговорам. Даже в вики это отражено


Не, ну Вики это конечно серьезный источник. Только почему-то там не сказано, что за стол переговоров ДРВ вернули Пекин и Москва, которые посетил перед этим Никсон, а не только ковровые бомбардировки. Ну а итог этих переговоров, можно было наблюдать во время истеричного бегства из Сайгона, в 75м.

----------


## APKAH

> Воевали на том, что давали. А давали г... Потому что у самих лучше не было. Чего лукавить, мы постоянно были в догоняющих.


Если смотреть со стороны либерального "всепропальщика", то у вас на любую тему найдутся подобные ответы. В догоняющих СССР не был, была передовая страна, наука опережающая время, миллионы идей, советская инженерная мысль и множество нестандартных решений, дали миру тысячи открытий. Но соглашусь, в некоторых отраслях были не первыми, а догоняющими. Но вот как раз в системах ПВО, что США, что ваш любимый Израиль всегда были в отстающих, что в советское время, что в российское.




> Американцы просто смели Северный Вьетнам


 :Biggrin:  Вы наверно имели ввиду что их смели вообще из Вьетнама? А фантазии а-ля "Маккейну приснилось" не считаются. Про бессмысленные ковровые бомбардировки из которых половина бомбардировщиков не возвращалась, это уже совсем другая история.




> Ну и конечно С-300 и С-400 никто не видел в деле, в отличие от F-15,16, томагавков и т.п.


А никто не хочет испытывать их на своей шкуре. А кто знаком с ними, выкладывают миллиарды и становятся в многолетнюю очередь для покупки. Между прочим экспортные варианты С-300 до сих пор стоят на вооружении трёх стран НАТО.




> Ну и, то что евреи там чего-то боялись.. Вспомните рейд в Энтеббе, кражу РЛС "Енисей", и уничтожение иракского ядерного реактора. Не думаю, что они испугались бы С-300. Просто бы выкрали.


А чего же евреи так перепугались поставки С-300ПМУ-1 в 2010 году в Иран и впоследствии в Сирию? Уж как старались отменить эти сделки...Даже учитывая что эта модификация разрабатывалась ещё в Советское время. И да, евреи бомбят / уничтожают / похищают те или иные объекты и делают что им вздумается везде и всюду на Ближнем Востоке, не смотря ни на что. Но уважения это им не доставляет, лишь презрение граждан арабского мира.
-------------------------
По поводу интерактивной карты, есть получше источник - онлайн карта конфликта, она информативнее и оперативно обновляется, быстрей и точнее чем та или иная новость о конфликте доходит до СМИ.

----------


## Red307

> Не, ну Вики это конечно серьезный источник. Только почему-то там не сказано, что за стол переговоров ДРВ вернули Пекин и Москва, которые посетил перед этим Никсон, а не только ковровые бомбардировки. Ну а итог этих переговоров, можно было наблюдать во время истеричного бегства из Сайгона, в 75м.


Все правильно, но не верно.

1972
25 января 1972 - Президент Никсон объявляет о предлагаемом мирном плане для Вьетнама, состоящим из восьми пунктов, а также рассказывает, что Киссинджер тайно ведет переговоры с Северным Вьетнамом. Тем не менее, Ханой отвергает мирные предложения Никсона.
21-28 февраля - Президент Никсон посетил Китай и встретился с Мао Цзэдуном и премьер-министром Чжоу Эньлаем, чтобы создать новые дипломатические отношения с коммунистической нацией. 
Май 22-30 1972 - Президент Никсон посетил Советский Союз и встретился с Леонидом Брежневым
30 ноября 1972 – завершен вывод американских войск из Вьетнама,  хотя еще остаются 16 000 армейских консультантов и администраторов для помощи вооруженным силам Южного Вьетнама.
13 декабря 1972 - В Париже мирные переговоры между Киссинджером и Ле Дык Тхо проваливаются после того, как Киссинджер представляет список 69 изменений к договору, требуемых президентом Тхиеу.
Президент Никсон предъявляет ультиматум Северному Вьетнаму с тем, чтобы возобновить серьезные переговоры в течение 72 часов. Ханой не отвечает. В ответ Никсон отдает приказ начать операцию Полузащитник 2 -  одиннадцать дней и ночей массированных бомбардировок военных целей в Ханое бомбардировщиками В-52.
18 декабря 1972 - Начинается операция Полузащитник II -. Так называемые «Рождественские бомбежки" широко осуждаются американскими политиками, средствами массовой информации, и рядом мировых лидеров, включая Папу Римского. Кадры Северного Вьетнама с жертвами гражданского населения еще больше подогревает возмущение.  Кроме того, пилоты нескольких сбитых  самолетов Б-52 в Северном Вьетнаме дают  публично высказываются против бомбардировок.
26 декабря 1972 - Северный Вьетнам соглашается возобновить мирные переговоры в течение пяти дней после окончания бомбардировок.
29 декабря 1972 - Операция Полузащитник II заканчивается. Эта бомбардировка была  наиболее интенсивной компанией бомбежки за всю войну. На Ханой и Хайфон было сброшено более чем 100000 бомб.  Пятнадцать из 121 бомбардировщика B-52 были сбиты Северным Вьетнамом (привет господину АРКАНу, утверждавшему про "половину"), который выпустил по самолетам 1200 ракет класса земля-воздух. По информации Ханоя от бомбардировок погибли 1318 человек из числа гражданского населения.
1973
8 января 1973 - Киссинджер и Ле Дык Тхо возобновляют переговоры в Париже.
9 января 1973 - Все несогласия устраняются между Киссинджером и Ле Дык Тхо.
Президент Тхиеу, которому Никсон снова угрожал полным прекращением американской помощи, теперь неохотно принимает мирный договор,  по которому  северовьетнамским войскам  позволено оставаться в Южном Вьетнаме. Тхиеу называет такие условия для Южного Вьетнама "равносильными капитуляции".
23 января 1973 - Президент Никсон объявляет, что достигнутая договоренность "положит конец войне и принесет почетный мир".
27 января 1973 – Подписаны Парижские мирные соглашения  США, Северным Вьетнамом, Южным Вьетнамом и Вьет Конгом. В соответствии с соглашением США обязуются немедленно прекратить все военные действия и вывести всех оставшихся военнослужащих в течение 60 дней. Северный Вьетнам соглашается на немедленное прекращение огня и освобождение всех американских военнопленных в течение 60 дней. В Южном Вьетнаме разрешено остаться, по разным оценкам, до 150 000 северовьетнамских солдат. Вьетнам до сих пор разделен. Южный Вьетнам становится страной с двумя правительствами - одно во главе с президентом Тхиеу, другое во главе с Вьет Конгом, которые будут ожидать будущего примирения.

http://alcodope.com.ua/blog/473-vojn...nets-1969-1975

В 73-м американцы полностью выводят свои войска.
В 75-м нарушаются Парижские договоренности и начинается "истеричное бегство из Сайгона" гражданского персонала. 1737 граждан США и 5595 граждан других стран.

Также они "истерично" вывозили детей

"Не читайте советских газет" (с)

----------


## L39aero

Ну, так и что вы хотели этим сказать, что Северный Вьетнам к столу вернули бомбежки или предварительная договоренность с лидерами КНР и СССР? Что-то подсказывает, что не особо вьетнамцы были шокированы бомбежками

----------


## Red307

Я ничего не хочу сказать. Я всего лишь привел хронологию событий, которая говорит сама за себя. 
И показал какое там было  "истеричное бегство"

----------


## Nazar

> Все правильно, но не верно.
> 
> 
> Также они "истерично" вывозили детей


Кто-бы сомневался, что у вас свой исключительно однобокий взгляд на этот вопрос.
Вам хочется считать что Ленбейкер-2 вернул Вьетнам за стол переговоров, после 8 лет практически непрекращающихся бомбардировок, считайте. Если вы считаете что условия мира им продиктовали США, тоже можете это считать.
А вот по поводу детей, мне плевать кого они там вывозили, для меня гораздо важней, сколько десятков тысяч дете они там убили, искалечили и оставили сиротами.

----------


## Red307

> Если смотреть со стороны либерального "всепропальщика", то у вас на любую тему найдутся подобные ответы. В догоняющих СССР не был, *была передовая страна, наука опережающая время, миллионы идей, советская инженерная мысль и множество нестандартных решений, дали миру тысячи открытий*. Но соглашусь, в некоторых отраслях были не первыми, а догоняющими.


Как будто старую "Правду" открыл :Smile: 

Я не "всепропальщик". Я лишь стараюсь объективно смотреть на вещи. То что СССР "передовая страна", показал его развал. Как только появилась возможность, советские люди кинулись  покупать "мерседесы", "панасоники", "ксероксы", импортное шмотье. Как-то быстро забылось, что "волга", "электроника" и "ивановский трикотаж" нечто передовое.




> Но вот как раз в системах ПВО, что США, что ваш любимый Израиль всегда были в отстающих, что в советское время, что в российское.


Конечно, вы никогда не слышали про THAAD, Иджис, "железный купол". Не говоря о том, что на острие их ПВО стоял и стоит великолепный F-15.




> А никто не хочет испытывать их на своей шкуре. А кто знаком с ними, выкладывают миллиарды и становятся в многолетнюю очередь для покупки. Между прочим экспортные варианты С-300 до сих пор стоят на вооружении трёх стран НАТО.


Воевать в принципе никто не хочет. То, что они стоят в странах НАТо, так это плюс им, а не нам. Летай, изучай..





> А чего же евреи так перепугались поставки С-300ПМУ-1 в 2010 году в Иран и впоследствии в Сирию? Уж как старались отменить эти сделки...Даже учитывая что эта модификация разрабатывалась ещё в Советское время. И да, евреи бомбят / уничтожают / похищают те или иные объекты и делают что им вздумается везде и всюду на Ближнем Востоке, не смотря ни на что. Но уважения это им не доставляет, лишь презрение граждан арабского мира.


Если учесть, что 8 000 000 (это сейчас) противостоят, и успешно, в десятки раз превосходящей их мусульманской конгломерации, то это делает им только честь. И мне, честно говоря, плевать на "презрение граждан арабского мира". Я считаю себя представителем западной цивилизации, к коей я отношу и Израиль. Мне ближе западные ценности, нежели восточные, в особенности мусульманские. Я не посещал кружки изучения марксизма-ленинизма . :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Кто-бы сомневался, что у вас свой исключительно однобокий взгляд на этот вопрос.
> Вам хочется считать что Ленбейкер-2 вернул Вьетнам за стол переговоров, после 8 лет практически непрекращающихся бомбардировок, считайте. Если вы считаете что условия мира им продиктовали США, тоже можете это считать.


Я сказал, что Лайнбекер-2 вернул Вьетнам за стол переговоров. Вы написали, что это не так,




> Только почему-то там не сказано, что за стол переговоров ДРВ вернули Пекин и Москва, которые посетил перед этим Никсон, а не только ковровые бомбардировки. Ну а итог этих переговоров, можно было наблюдать во время истеричного бегства из Сайгона, в 75м.


Я привел хронологию.

Истеричное бегство, как "итог переговоров", тоже спорный факт.

Готов выслушать ваши аргументы, желательно со ссылками. А не просто "Кто-бы сомневался, что у вас свой исключительно однобокий взгляд на этот вопрос." Время советской пропаганды закончилось. Факты, и только факты.




> А вот по поводу детей, мне плевать кого они там вывозили, для меня гораздо важней, сколько десятков тысяч дете они там убили, искалечили и оставили сиротами.


Заодно вспомните, сколько "десятков тысяч дете убили, искалечили и оставили сиротами" мы в Афганистане. Моралист вы наш.

----------


## Nazar

Мы сейчас не за Афганистан говорим, там ситуация была в корне иная, как по причинам, так и по способам ведения БД и естественно по последствиям.
Но вам, приверженцу западной цивилизации, на это наплевать, как вы сами выразились.

----------


## Red307

Как я понимаю, у вас нет никаких источников.  За неимением оных просто сходим в вики.

_Число погибших мирных жителей в обеих частях страны между 1954 и 1975 годами оценено в 2 миллиона человек. Неизвестно, как распределяются жертвы между Северным и Южным Вьетнамом. По оценке ряда авторов, в Северном Вьетнаме за всё время американских бомбардировок погибло 65 000 мирных жителей. Жертвы на Юге были гораздо большими; в частности, по оценке американского профессора Рудольфа Руммеля, только во время финального наступления 1975 года северовьетнамскими войсками было убито 50 000 южновьетнамских беженцев._

То есть, амеры за всю войну убили 65 000 гражданских. А ДРВ только за один 75-й год - 50 000.
Я понимаю, можно поставить под сомнение эти цифры. Если у вас другие, с радостью приму. Признаю свою ошибку. Но пока что нет как я понимаю.

П.С. Вам, как я понял, тоже плевать на миллион убитых афганцев

----------


## Nazar

Рекомендую вам ознакомиться хотя-бы с докладами вьетнамской ассоциации жертв агент оранж, много для себя проясните и немного по другому будете смотреть на оценки американских профессоров....
А пока адьес, праздник у меня сегодня и тратить время на сотрясание воздуха, глупо. До понедельника. Природа зовет.

----------


## Veryalone

> Если смотреть со стороны либерального "всепропальщика", то у вас на любую тему найдутся подобные ответы. В догоняющих СССР не был, была передовая страна, наука опережающая время, миллионы идей, советская инженерная мысль и множество нестандартных решений, дали миру тысячи открытий. Но соглашусь, в некоторых отраслях были не первыми, а догоняющими. Но вот как раз в системах ПВО, что США, что ваш любимый Израиль всегда были в отстающих, что в советское время, что в российское.
> 
> 
>  Вы наверно имели ввиду что их смели вообще из Вьетнама? А фантазии а-ля "Маккейну приснилось" не считаются. Про бессмысленные ковровые бомбардировки из которых половина бомбардировщиков не возвращалась, это уже совсем другая история.
> 
> 
> А никто не хочет испытывать их на своей шкуре. А кто знаком с ними, выкладывают миллиарды и становятся в многолетнюю очередь для покупки. Между прочим экспортные варианты С-300 до сих пор стоят на вооружении трёх стран НАТО.
> 
> 
> ...


Евреи не испугались поставок С-300, так как для боевой авиации они не представляют опасности,  а вот для гражданской авиации -опасны

----------


## Red307

> Рекомендую вам ознакомиться хотя-бы с докладами вьетнамской ассоциации жертв агент оранж, много для себя проясните и немного по другому будете смотреть на оценки американских профессоров....
> А пока адьес, праздник у меня сегодня и тратить время на сотрясание воздуха, глупо. До понедельника. Природа зовет.


В итоги мы скатились от "эффективности ПВО против массированных налетов" к "жертвам агрессии".

Я сам категорически против уничтожения мирного населения, но вопрос был в другом.
Хорошего времяпрепровождения.

----------


## BAE

Уважаемый Nazar, пожалуйста, не тратьте время на бесполезные дискуссии с очередным нарисовавшимся здесь злобным антироссийским троллем.
Отправляйте этого "представителя западной цивилизации" без лишних разговоров туда. где ему самое место - в мусорную корзину.
Потому что "перевоспитывать" его бесполезно. Сорную траву вон.

----------


## Red307

Очередной "патриот"-пропагандист выискался.
Сначала пойми, что значит слово"антироссийский", а потом выступай. Если правда глаза режет, это твои проблемы.

Меня всегда поражало, почему, когда говорят что Дзюба играет хуже Криштиану Роналду это нормально, а когда МиГ-29 хуже Ф-16, это "антироссийский тролль"?

----------


## BAE

"Выискался" - это как раз про тебя, а я здесь с 2010 года. 
Проблем у меня нет, а вот насчет твоих -  пусть решают модераторы. 
И последнее: в словесные прения с такими как ты, я не вступаю, так что отвечать мне необязательно.

----------


## APKAH

> Конечно, вы никогда не слышали про THAAD, Иджис, "железный купол". Не говоря о том, что на острие их ПВО стоял и стоит великолепный F-15.


Ещё "Железный купол" привели, да это же вообще бутафория...сколько там скандалов было, постоянные попытки модернизации...Процент перехвата даже самодельных ракет палестинских группировок оказался крайне мал. Цитирую вам ваш же прозападный источник:




> В течение августа 2011 года территория Израиля неоднократно подвергалась обстрелам со стороны сектора Газа. Террористами было проведено 82 обстрела 144 ракетами (в том числе залповые — до 7 ракет одновременно). Не менее 20 ракет сбиты системой ПРО. При этом 1 человек был убит, 24 — ранены. Всего за 2011 год совершено 229 обстрелов, 386 ракет, итог: трое погибших, 38 раненых, 34 ракеты были сбиты системой ПРО





> И мне, честно говоря, плевать на "презрение граждан арабского мира". Я считаю себя представителем западной цивилизации, к коей я отношу и Израиль. Мне ближе западные ценности, нежели восточные, в особенности мусульманские


Вот в этом ваше всё, я половину жизни прожил в западных странах и давно осознал вашу нездоровую узколобую западенскую ментальность - мозг у вас просто работает по другому. Как у животных что ли...Вам нас никогда не понять.

----------


## Veryalone

> Ещё "Железный купол" привели, да это же вообще бутафория...сколько там скандалов было, постоянные попытки модернизации...Процент перехвата даже самодельных ракет палестинских группировок оказался крайне мал. Цитирую вам ваш же прозападный источник:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот в этом ваше всё, я половину жизни прожил в западных странах и давно осознал вашу нездоровую узколобую западенскую ментальность - мозг у вас просто работает по другому. Как у животных что ли...Вам нас никогда не понять.


Железный купол сбивал 94 процента всех ракет -и самодельных Кассамов и фирменных Градов. Сейчас, после модернизации, кпд выше. Недаром, за время последней операции в Газе, от хамасовских ракет погиб только 1 бедуин,  живший в незаконном поселении,  потому и не защищенном Куполом. Причем, эффективность Купола выше при залпах, а не при одиночных пусках.

----------


## Red307

> "Выискался" - это как раз про тебя, а я здесь с 2010 года. 
> Проблем у меня нет, а вот насчет твоих -  пусть решают модераторы. 
> И последнее: в словесные прения с такими как ты, я не вступаю, так что отвечать мне необязательно.


Я веду себя предельно корректно. Никого "хохлятиной", "хомячком", "троллем" и т.п. не обзываю. Думаю, если это форум, то админам интересно, что бы люди здесь проявляли активность, высказывали свое мнение, не переходя за рамки приличий и установленных правил, а не "с 2010 года" и при этом 37 сообщений :Rolleyes:

----------


## Red307

> Вот в этом ваше всё, я половину жизни прожил в западных странах и давно осознал вашу нездоровую узколобую западенскую ментальность - мозг у вас просто работает по другому. Как у животных что ли...Вам нас никогда не понять.


Во-первых, у меня не "западенская ментальность". Я все же русский россиянин. И нам (русским) вас (наверное тоже русских) легко понять. Но вы же сейчас сидите за "порождением запада" - компьютером. Ездите наверняка на автомобиле. У вас одна жена. Вам неприемлимы законы шариата. Так что присоединяйтесь к "западенцам". Не надо говорить, что арабский мир вам ближе западного. А ведь именно об этом шла речь.  :Tongue: 

А по поводу их менталитета. Да, у них с нами имеются отличия. "У них" в первую очередь ставятся блага каждого отдельного гражданина, а уж потом всей страны. Они лучше сделают хорошие дороги, чем проведут зимнюю олимпиаду в субтропиках, пуская пыль в глаза всему миру. Я понимаю, что нам 70 лет вдалбливали, что личные блага это плохо и надо жить за идею, но я не хочу, что б мои дети жили в Северной Корее. Я рад, что у них есть иксбокс, они ездят со мной на личном авто и едят что хотят когда хотят, а не "когда завезут". И никто не заставляет их собирать мукулатуру и выходить на нелепые демонстрации с портретами вождей. Так что не надо про животных.

----------


## APKAH

> Я веду себя предельно корректно. Думаю, если это форум, то админам интересно, что бы люди здесь проявляли активность, высказывали свое мнение, не переходя за рамки приличий и установленных правил


Уж очень ваше мнение однобокое, и вся та же песня антирусской направленности, восхлавление всего западного, презирание всего советского, заваливание "фактами", нелогичные объяснения.




> Евреи не испугались поставок С-300, так как для боевой авиации они не представляют опасности, а вот для гражданской авиации - опасны


Типичный пример западной ментальности. Что и требовалось доказать!

----------


## Veryalone

> Уж очень ваше мнение однобокое, и вся та же песня антирусской направленности, восхлавление всего западного, презирание всего советского, заваливание "фактами", нелогичные объяснения - специфическое общение знакомое из прежних обсуждений с гражданами Израиля, коими как я определил вы и оказались. И напарника зря своего притащили. Хоть в два рта 
> 
> 
> Типичный пример западной ментальности. Что и требовалось доказать!


Ну, сами же видели, что С-300 ничего не могут Не только сбить ракеты, но даже отследить их своими рлс, как честно признался генерал. А вот против гражданских лайнеров -это да, как на Донбассе, когда русские сбили Боинг

----------


## Red307

> Уж очень ваше мнение однобокое, и вся та же песня антирусской направленности, восхлавление всего западного, презирание всего советского, заваливание "фактами", нелогичные объяснения - специфическое общение знакомое из прежних обсуждений с гражданами Израиля, коими как я определил вы и оказались. И напарника зря своего притащили. Хоть в два рта


Я приведу вам пример. Среди моделистов в России очень распространено увлечение бронетанковой техникой Германии времен ВОВ. И что? Они все "антирусисты" или граждане Германии? Очевидно что нет. Так же и я не являюсь гражданином Израиля. 

Более того, все мои предки и я работали и работаем на предприятиях, связанных с нашей авиацией. Я могу сказать, что я всю эту кухню вижу изнутри. Порой очень обидно за то, что там творится. И мне очень непонятна вся эта пропагандистская истерия типа "ПАК-ФА лучше F-22". У нас там конь не валялся, а телевизоры разносят такую брехню. А это всегда в итоге кончается очень плохо - гибелью тех, кто воюет на такой распропагандированной технике. И здравствуй 41-й год. 

Так что я за критическое восприятие информации. Лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть. 

И да, если вы меня спросите, кто лучший в четвертом поколении, я конечно же отвечу - Су-30СМ. Пока. Но приведу некоторое количество оговорок. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Ну, сами же видели, что С-300 ничего не могут Не только сбить ракеты, но даже отследить их своими рлс, как честно признался генерал. А вот против гражданских лайнеров -это да, как на Донбассе, когда русские сбили Боинг


Началось... Про боинг вы зря. Мало того, что там Бук фигурировал, так это сейчас такая возня в теме пойдет. Не стоит.

----------


## Veryalone

> Началось... Про боинг вы зря. Мало того, что там Бук фигурировал, так это сейчас такая возня в теме пойдет. Не стоит.


А это звенья одной цепи. Путин полез в Сирию, чтобы мир забыл о его агрессии Украине. Все подохшие россияне в Сирии, на 100 процентов участвовали в преступления в Донбассе. И с ПВО  также. Так что стоит, очень даже стоит

----------


## Red307

> А это звенья одной цепи. Путин полез в Сирию, чтобы мир забыл о его агрессии Украине. Все подохшие россияне в Сирии, на 100 процентов участвовали в преступления в Донбассе. И с ПВО  также. Так что стоит, очень даже стоит


С такими выступлениями на форуме долго не живут.
А жаль, по-началу вроде адекватно вписался...

----------


## OKA

> А это звенья одной цепи. Путин полез в Сирию, чтобы мир забыл о его агрессии Украине. Все подохшие россияне в Сирии, на 100 процентов участвовали в преступления в Донбассе. И с ПВО  также. Так что стоит, очень даже стоит


Иди отсюда . Здесь про сирийский кризис разговор.

Пора звать добродушных лесников, прибить буйного бандерца))

А то как-то некультурно, панимаешь))

----------


## Veryalone

> Иди отсюда . Здесь про сирийский кризис разговор.
> 
> Пора звать добродушных лесников, прибить буйного бандерца))
> 
> А то как-то некультурно, панимаешь))


Ну, я как раз про сирийский кризис и говорю. А вот ты,  отчего то, все хочешь про российский поцриотизм и величие РФ трындеть :), а не про сирийский кризис

----------


## Red307

Там было про "железный купол".
Так вот, у него есть одна примечательная "фишка". Он не сбивает ракеты, которые летят в никуда. Только те, которые угрожают населенным пунктам. Поэтому только один погибший на 120 "пропущенных" ракет.

----------


## Nazar

Дядя Миша, если не ошибаюсь? Сейчас нет времени пробивать этот израильский ip, по-этому рекомендую воздержаться от необдуманных заявлений и обвинений в сторону России, вылетите с сайта быстрее, чем я до леса доеду.
Хотя о чем я, прямо сейчас и вылетите, за подохших россиян. Обожаю пархатых жидов ( прошу не путать с евреями ). Будет очень обидно, если под этим ником скрывается не всезнающий военный ледчик, изгнанный со всех ресурсов, включая и этот. В противном случае, вы представляете собой достойную смену.
И да, всего хорошего. И песня Ленинграда "ехай" вам в помощь.

----------


## APKAH

> Во-первых, у меня не "западенская ментальность". Я все же русский россиянин. И нам (русским) вас (наверное тоже русских) легко понять.


Тогда другой подход - снимите розовые очки, на западе совсем не так, поначалу конечно всем нравится, но с годами приходит осознание и понимание действительности. Не ведитесь на вывеску демократии, это больше нравоучения для третьих стран, тут капитализм - прав не тот кто прав, а прав тот у кого больше "прав". На эту тему можно много говорить, но скажу вкратце - на Западе в материальном плане чуть получше чем в РФ, свои плюсы, но и свои минусы. Но в РФ есть то, что нет там, а там нет того что есть в РФ. На мой взгляд в долгосрочной перспективе русскому человеку выгоднее во многих смыслах жить в России. Но при возможности полезно съездить на Запад, пожить, посмотреть, понять. Россияне вне зависимости от материального состояния и национальности тут, на Западе - русскими становятся. Вон, даже Березовский пытался вернуться, отдать большую часть своего имущества, только бы вернутся - не дали. Демократия она такая, смотря с какой стороны смотреть.




> Но вы же сейчас сидите за "порождением запада" - компьютером. Ездите наверняка на автомобиле. У вас одна жена. Вам неприемлимы законы шариата. Так что присоединяйтесь к "западенцам". Не надо говорить, что арабский мир вам ближе западного. А ведь именно об этом шла речь


Русский человек воспринимает другие культуры как другие культуры. Западный же, воспринимает это как что-то не правильное, не нормальное. Для меня кстати исламская культура намного более интересна и мне кажется она нам ближе по ментальности, чем западные ценности. В Западной среде растворяются лишь слабые нации. Почти все советские граждане говорят на западе по русски, хоть и прошло уже 20-30-40 лет и носителями другой ментальности не становятся, в отличии от других национальностей.




> А по поводу их менталитета. Да, у них с нами имеются отличия. "У них" в первую очередь ставятся блага каждого отдельного гражданина, а уж потом всей страны. Они лучше сделают хорошие дороги, чем проведут зимнюю олимпиаду в субтропиках, пуская пыль в глаза всему миру. Я понимаю, что нам 70 лет вдалбливали, что личные блага это плохо и надо жить за идею, но я не хочу, что б мои дети жили в Северной Корее. Я рад, что у них есть иксбокс, они ездят со мной на личном авто и едят что хотят когда хотят, а не "когда завезут". И никто не заставляет их собирать мукулатуру и выходить на нелепые демонстрации с портретами вождей. Так что не надо про животных.


Вот часто похожее от знакомых слышу, в основном от "недавно переехавших" в ЕС. Устал спорить, объяснять. Про блага каждого отдельного гражданина - всё наоборот, в СССР это было, на западе же - никогда. Жёстко классовое общество, каждому своё, каждому предназначен свой потолок.

----------


## Red307

> Дядя Миша, если не ошибаюсь? Сейчас нет времени пробивать этот израильский ip, по-этому рекомендую воздержаться от необдуманных заявлений и обвинений в сторону России, вылетите с сайта быстрее, чем я до леса доеду.
> Хотя о чем я, прямо сейчас и вылетите, за подохших россиян. Обожаю пархатых жидов ( прошу не путать с евреями ). Будет очень обидно, если под этим ником скрывается не всезнающий военный ледчик, изгнанный со всех ресурсов, включая и этот. В противном случае, вы представляете собой достойную смену.
> И да, всего хорошего. И песня Ленинграда "ехай" вам в помощь.


Это не "дядя Миша" точно. Он до такого никогда не опустится. 
И песня называется "Дорожная".

----------


## Nazar

Сути не меняет. Содержание говеное и там и там, разве что концентрация разная.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут, что ВВС Сирии получили 10 российских модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-24М.
http://news.rambler.ru/weapon/366192...schikov-su-24/

----------


## Red307

> Тогда другой подход - снимите розовые очки, на западе совсем не так, поначалу конечно всем нравится, но с годами приходит осознание и понимание действительности. Не ведитесь на вывеску демократии, это больше нравоучения для третьих стран, тут капитализм - прав не тот кто прав, а прав тот у кого больше "прав". На эту тему можно много говорить, но скажу вкратце - на Западе в материальном плане чуть получше чем в РФ, свои плюсы, но и свои минусы. Но в РФ есть то, что нет там, а там нет того что есть в РФ. На мой взгляд в долгосрочной перспективе русскому человеку выгоднее во многих смыслах жить в России. Но при возможности полезно съездить на Запад, пожить, посмотреть, понять. Россияне вне зависимости от материального состояния и национальности тут, на Западе - русскими становятся. Вон, даже Березовский пытался вернуться, отдать большую часть своего имущества, только бы вернутся - не дали. Демократия она такая, смотря с какой стороны смотреть.
> 
> 
> Русский человек воспринимает другие культуры как другие культуры. Западный же, воспринимает это как что-то не правильное, не нормальное. Для меня кстати исламская культура намного более интересна и мне кажется она нам ближе по ментальности, чем западные ценности. В Западной среде растворяются лишь слабые нации. Почти все советские граждане говорят на западе по русски, хоть и прошло уже 20-30-40 лет и носителями другой ментальности не становятся, в отличии от других национальностей.
> 
> 
> Вот часто похожее от знакомых слышу, в основном от "недавно переехавших" в ЕС. Устал спорить, объяснять. Про блага каждого отдельного гражданина - всё наоборот, в СССР это было, на западе же - никогда. Жёстко классовое общество, каждому своё, каждому предназначен свой потолок.


Тогда мне непонятна всеобщая наша истерия, например, по поводу санкций против отдельных личностей. У сечиных скоро рожа треснет, им налоговые преференции как "незаслуженно обиженным санкциями", а наши голодранцы в очередях за водкой Обаму чмом за это называют.
Вот такой у нас патриотизм. Не за Россию, а за правящую верхушку.))

----------


## Nazar

Какая истерия? Вы почитайте кого касается эта поправка о налогах. Сечин туда точно не попадает.

----------


## Red307

Вы же понимаете, что "сечиными" я назвал всю это братву.

А истерия вот такая например.

Понятно, что это недалекие люди. Но у нас таких ооочень много. Хотя до 86%, конечно, не дотягивает.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Red307*, хватит хламить тему. Какое отношение Ваши посты имеют к теме "Авиация" / "Сирийский кризис"?

----------


## APKAH

> Тогда мне непонятна всеобщая наша истерия, например, по поводу санкций против отдельных личностей. У сечиных скоро рожа треснет, им налоговые преференции как "незаслуженно обиженным санкциями", а наши голодранцы в очередях за водкой Обаму чмом за это называют.
> Вот такой у нас патриотизм. Не за Россию, а за правящую верхушку.))


Из западных воротил и представителей нефтебизнеса никто Сечина не будет воспринимать всерьёз, если он в панельной девятиэтажке будет жить и в костюме за "два рубля". На Западе например по другому - руководят страной "менеджеры" за зарплату, а хозяева в тени сидят, за ниточки дёргают, говорят как делать необходимо. В России немного по другому, тут более по "царски", зато более по справедоливому. Вот может со мной многие не согласятся, но насколько я наблюдаю, Путин улучшает качество жизни простых граждан как может. Спорил с москвичами в прошлом году, указывая что в последние годы в ЕС соц.помощь от государства везде в наглую снижается, налоги повышаются, а в РФ один раз не проиндексировали и всё - западные СМИ аж завизжали какой Путин "вор"...А то что Обаму чтом называют и в европейских "очередях за водкой" это факт, да и вообще в Западной Европе простой народ русских в разы больше уважает, чем американцев.
----------------



> *Red307*, хватит хламить тему. Какое отношение Ваши посты имеют к теме "Авиация" / "Сирийский кризис"?


Темы о Сирии немножко переросли в международную политику :) Будем двигаться ближе к теме.

----------


## Red307

Сначала имели. Потом втянулись черт знает во что. Это нормально для любого форума.))
Модераторы покрамсают. А то засиделись без работы))

----------


## Red307

> Из западных воротил и представителей нефтебизнеса никто Сечина не будет воспринимать всерьёз, если он в панельной девятиэтажке будет жить и в костюме за "два рубля". На Западе например по другому - руководят страной "менеджеры" за зарплату, а хозяева в тени сидят, за ниточки дёргают, говорят как делать необходимо. В России немного по другому, тут более по "царски", зато более по справедоливому. Вот может со мной многие не согласятся, но насколько я наблюдаю, Путин улучшает качество жизни простых граждан как может. Спорил с москвичами в прошлом году, указывая что в последние годы в ЕС соц.помощь от государства везде в наглую снижается, налоги повышаются, а в РФ один раз не проиндексировали и всё - западные СМИ аж завизжали какой Путин "вор"...А то что Обаму чтом называют и в европейских "очередях за водкой" это факт, да и вообще в Западной Европе простой народ русских в разы больше уважает, чем американцев.
> ----------------


У меня немного другое мнение. Но здесь не будем

----------


## Avia M

> С такими выступлениями на форуме долго не живут.


И не только на форуме...

----------


## Nazar

Ну вы еще в пример сторонников плоской земли приведите, их тоже в стране достаточно. Лично сталкивался. А в воскресенье вообще истерия с битьем яиц начнется, перед разговением.

----------


## Red307

> Ну вы еще в пример сторонников плоской земли приведите, их тоже в стране достаточно. Лично сталкивался. А в воскресенье вообще истерия с битьем яиц начнется, перед разговением.


Отдыхайте. Мы до понедельника как-нибудь без вас))

----------


## Nazar

> Отдыхайте. Мы до понедельника как-нибудь без вас))


В пути пока, скучно...Но если вы настаиваете...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

*Red307*, про "великолепный F-15", МиГ-29 хуже F-16, ПАК ФА и F-22 вы тоже данными из вики пользуетесь?

----------


## Red307

> *Red307*, про "великолепный F-15", МиГ-29 хуже F-16, ПАК ФА и F-22 вы тоже данными из вики пользуетесь?


А есть какие-то сомнения в правильности этих тезисов?

----------


## Avia M

> А есть какие-то сомнения




14 апреля 2017 г. РФ готова возобновить меморандум с США по Сирии при понимании, что непредсказуемые действия Вашингтона не будут повторяться. Об этом заявил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков, пишет ТАСС.

"При условиях понимания того, что в дальнейшем такие непредсказуемые действия ( со стороны США) не будут повторяться", - сказал Песков, отвечая на вопрос, при каких условиях РФ может возобновить действие меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов в воздухе в Сирии.

----------


## Let_nab

> На Западе например по другому - руководят страной "менеджеры" за зарплату, а хозяева в тени сидят, за ниточки дёргают, говорят как делать необходимо. В России немного по другому, тут более по "царски", зато более по справедоливому. Вот может со мной многие не согласятся, но насколько я наблюдаю, Путин улучшает качество жизни простых граждан как может. Спорил с москвичами в прошлом году, указывая что в последние годы в ЕС соц.помощь от государства везде в наглую снижается, налоги повышаются, а в РФ один раз не проиндексировали и всё - западные СМИ аж завизжали какой Путин "вор"...
> ----------------
> 
> Темы о Сирии немножко переросли в международную политику :) Будем двигаться ближе к теме.


Нет ничего странного, что тема смешалась с политикой. В последние дни политика - заверховодила. Стало понятно, что она всем рулит и рулила, а не военная победа над терроризмом. Хотя организация ИГИЛ - это часть политики Запада.

Немного странно, что Вы считаете что у нас страной руководят не менАгеры. Один был чётко нарисован, что не стёрли. Это Сердюков. Вся система в России на этом и держится. Везде менеджеры с их подходом. Даже в науке, в промышленности - ведущее слово за ними, а не за учёными или инженерами. Главное сейчас не качество, индустриализация, независимость, прогресс, а рентабельность, денежная выгода и подобное...

Так же объективно рассмотреть Путина. Это охранник Собчака, даже до среднего звена КГБ не дорос. Как вы думаете, почему вдруг стал приемником и уже на второй десяток у власти в России? В России не было и нет достойных людей известных народу и миру, сделавших себя в науке, в мировой политике, в экономике, с наградами, званиями, умом и РЕАЛЬНЫМИ делами перед страной и народом - чтоб за одного из них народ проголосовал и пошёл за ним!? Или может эти серьёзные личности сделавшие себя - просто не хотят и не умеют быть марионетками!?

По поводу улучшения жизни. Это миф который пропагандируют все СМИ. В реальности дела обстоят совершенно не так. Коррупция и взяточничество как было так и остаётся в цвете. Отмена части льгот пенсионерам по всей России. Тут даже в разрез Конституции, что правительство не может ухудшать уровень жизни граждан, тем более находящихся под социальной защитой. Льготы ничем не компенсированы. К этому смехотворная "компенсация"., которую пропускают.., или вот последняя в пять тысяч, которая ничего не компенсирует. Так же можно много примеров приводить из бытовой жизни. 
Теже налоговики. Прислали всем письма счастья с требованием и угрозами платить налоги, даже 80 летним старикам у которых квартирки их приватизированные... У меня есть это письмо. Реальные угрозы, что если не заплатите то и пени и уголовное дело возбудят и силой изымут. Так если это, как говорят "информация" для гражданина, то почему не написали в этом письме информацию, что пенсионеры, льготник - освобождены от налогов!? 
При этом чтоб "отписаться" налоговики требуют от людей лично прийти к ним и написать заявления, или прислать их по Интернету подтверждённые своей электронной подписью, которая тоже получается у них при личном посещение. Но они знают, что у пенсионеров льготы по уплате налогов, все паспортные данные у налоговой есть, однако пока такого заявления от старика нет - будет и пеня, будет и судебные приставы. Знаете такой прикол? Что многие старики просто с перепуга заплатили налоги, от которых освобождены законом? При этом, чтоб вернуть деньги - придётся проходить процедуру от идентификации, заявления, до предоставления платёжных документов что платили.

Как вот в сети полно информации просто мыслить и понимать реальность "улучшения" жизни. Кстати, по теме, так как каждый россиянин - пенсионер, учитель, врач, больной ребёнок которому мы собираем на лечение, и тем более военные - задействованы в этой войне. Война идёт за их счёт. Вот как улучшили жизнь врачам и учителям. А что, у нас они в достатке, что Медведеву вопросы задают, а тот их в бизнес посылает? :

Ссылки:
- Путин назвал сумму затрат на операцию в Сирии :: Политика :: РБК
- Расходы на зарплаты учителей и врачей в 2016 году снизят на 34 млрд руб. :: Экономика :: РБК




Так же по "улучшениям". Все ездят в "Парк Патриот", посмотреть полёты "Витязей" "Стрижей" в филиале "Патриота". Сделайте шаг в сторону и загляните в жилой городок ЦПАТ. Городок открытый.., проходной двор. Посмотрите как живут военные авиаторы и члены их семей, ветераны этого знаменитого полка. Это просто помойка! Там коммуникации как в Париже в Центре Помпиду - наружу и проведены между домами не под землёй, а над, что не пройти в соседний дом не проехать. И это в 90-х было "временным" и это временное по сей день... Ужасные дороги, мусор везде... А ведь был в советское время образцовый гарнизон, под охраной, вылизанный, приезжали иностранцы, правители, причём и в жилой городок ходили! И сейчас это Центр показа под Москвой!? Показа чего!? Кошмара? Как в 90-х когда развалили, так и сейчас остался. Жил я в городке, живут там мои друзья и однополчане, бываю у них. Какое "улучшение" мы видим!? Приезжает туда губернатор, должностные лица МО РФ, прокурорские - ходят, смотрят, обещают и всё на месте с "улучшениями"...

Давайте реально смотреть на ситуацию!

----------


## Nazar

Подскажите пожалуйста, когда именно Путин трудился охранником у Собчака, имел-ли он необходимые для телохранителя навыки и с какого звания и должности, в вашем понимании начинается среднее звено КГБ.

----------


## Nazar

Кстати, на вашей фразе, что в России нет и не было людей, достойных людей, известных народу и миру, сделавших себя в науке, политике, экономике и пр...можно закончить ваш поток сознания. На фоне всего этого, очень интересно узнать кто такой вы и что вы сделали для своей, если вы конечно считаете ее своей, страны?

----------


## Red307

> Подскажите пожалуйста, когда именно Путин трудился охранником у Собчака, имел-ли он необходимые для телохранителя навыки и с какого звания и должности, в вашем понимании начинается среднее звено КГБ.


Думаю, это не самое главное в посыле

----------


## APKAH

Let_nab, я отчасти согласен с тем что вы написали, но также необходимо в нынешней ситуации разделять органы власти в России - решения, указы и логику намерений Президента и действия и логика поступков премьер-министра и его команды либеральных взглядов, состав которой потихоньку заменяется на правильные фигуры. И РБК цитировать не стоит - это ресурс известный...
Ну и конечно "Москва не сразу строилась". С коррупцией и взяточничеством идёт борьба, хоть не методами Иосифа Виссарионовича, но всё же, в правильном направлении. Вашу критику Владимира Путина абсолютно не поддерживаю. А фраза "в России не было и нет достойных людей известных народу и миру" это вовсе опасный подход к теме...

----------


## Nazar

> Думаю, это не самое главное в посыле


Дьявол как обычно в мелочах. Ладно наше поколение, а вот последующее поколение ничего из себя не представляющих обсосов, которые ради селфи 26 марта по Москве шастало, в надежде обещанные 10 килоевро отхватить, так своим детям и будут говорить, что наш президент, вместе с Бородачем  охранниками работали...

----------


## Red307

> Дьявол как обычно в мелочах. Ладно наше поколение, а вот последующее поколение ничего из себя не представляющих обсосов, которые ради селфи 26 марта по Москве шастало, в надежде обещанные 10 килоевро отхватить, так своим детям и будут говорить, что наш президент, вместе с Бородачем  охранниками работали...


Так я наоборот надеюсь на следующее поколение. Посмотрите телевизор. Жириновский, Проханов, Багдасаров и еще хрен знает кто. Они выступают на ток-шоу и несут такую пургу, что уши в трубочку заворачиваются. А ведь это депутаты, сенаторы, руководители всяких "центров изучения". Радует то, что эти люди старого поколения, "советской закалки". Они уйдут, и с ними возможно уйдет вся эта бредовая вера в "божественную предначертанность русского народа". Мы станем жить как датчане, корейцы, канадцы. Не будем махать дубиной и угрожать всем кузькиной матерью. Просто жить и радоваться.

----------


## Red307

> Let_nab, я отчасти согласен с тем что вы написали, но также необходимо в нынешней ситуации разделять органы власти в России - решения, указы и логику намерений Президента и действия и логика поступков премьер-министра и его команды либеральных взглядов, состав которой потихоньку заменяется на правильные фигуры. И РБК цитировать не стоит - это ресурс известный...
> Ну и конечно "Москва не сразу строилась". С коррупцией и взяточничеством идёт борьба, хоть не методами Иосифа Виссарионовича, но всё же, в правильном направлении. Вашу критику Владимира Путина абсолютно не поддерживаю. А фраза "в России не было и нет достойных людей известных народу и миру" это вовсе опасный подход к теме...


По поводу нашего президента. Тут я согласен с вами. Наша медицина - лучшая в мире. Наши ВУЗы занимают первые места в рейтингах мировых учебных заведений. Дороги идеальные. Пенсионеры получают такие пенсии, что бывшим немцам-эсесовцам и не снились. Поэтому мы можем позволить себе тратить триллиарды долларов на олимпийские игры, чемпионаты мира по футболу, показушные международные форумы. 
У меня к Путину есть предложение. Урезать пенсионерам их чрезмерные пенсии процентов на 20, поднять налоги бизнесу раза в полтора и наконец провести летние олимпийские игры на Земле Франца Иосифа. Думаю, народ поддержит.

Царь хороший. Бояре плохие. :Wink:

----------


## Let_nab

> Подскажите пожалуйста, когда именно Путин трудился охранником у Собчака, имел-ли он необходимые для телохранителя навыки и с какого звания и должности, в вашем понимании начинается среднее звено КГБ.
> .........
> Кстати, на вашей фразе, что в России нет и не было людей, достойных людей, известных народу и миру, сделавших себя в науке, политике, экономике и пр...можно закончить ваш поток сознания. На фоне всего этого, очень интересно узнать кто такой вы и что вы сделали для своей, если вы конечно считаете ее своей, страны?


Ну можно назвать был охранником портфеля Собчака. Есть разница?
Все работали и знаем о приближённых к телу начальства советников, помощников, референтов, порученцев..., холопов и т.д. по служебному названию должности. Знаем чем они занимаются, как влияют на ситуацию, как получают вознаграждения и всякие привилегии... В любом случае - это не люди лично принимающие решения как и лично не выполняющие их - в окопе, у станка, у штурвала самолёта, у чертежей, с лопатой или с автоматом. Личный героизм это про других, как и про других быть в первых рядах, вести за собой народ - за свою страну... 

Даже отвлекаться от темы нет желания. 
Фото если не видели должностного лица носящего портфель можно хотя бы тут посмотреть, информация открытая всем известная - Подборка фотографий Путина, когда он работал "охранником-помощником": freedom

Моё понимание среднего звена КГБ зачем!? Есть общепринятое понимание - придерживаюсь его. Вы в званиях как военный разбираетесь? Подполковник это какое звено хотя бы в Армии? Высшее, среднее, низшее? У Вас другое мнение? Не поддерживаете общепринятого что надо у меня спросить?

Не надо играть Паниковского! "Кто вы такой?" Как и не надо высоких слов! Чтоб других спрашивать - хороший тон вначале о себе рассказать.., в частности - что Вы для своей страны сделали - если Вас волнует, что для неё другие сделали. 
Что я сделал - написано в моём личном деле, которое уже давно в архиве пылится, там и список госнаград и других поощрений. Одним словом как писали - должности соответствует, выполняет, достоин и т.д. Это утверждали те, кому положено - прямые начальники. Даже если я на прод складе служил или писарем в строевом, то какая разница? Даже если я тушёнку со склада выдавал, то что? Я тоже делал что-то для Родины! Везде надо выполнять воинский долг! Поэтому кому надо - почитают. 
А Вы то кто такой меня спрашивать для личного интереса или пообсуждать что я сделал или не сделал? Банку тушёнки недовыдал по накладной!?

Тут речь о другом. Поэтому не надо переводить тему на меня лично. Я просто гражданин России, имеющий права высказать своё мнение по проблеме. Будь я бомжом, пьянью, водилой маршрутки или доктором наук - нет разницы - имею право, пользуюсь правом! Хотите обсудить сколько я пью, а считаете если я пью то типа не имею права высказать мнение о жизни в России!? Так что ли? Хотите обсудить и знать сколько я сплю по вокзалам и чем питаюсь с помойки, рацион мусорки? 
Но я не правлю Россией, я не в ответе за войны, за смену общественно-политического строя, за развал СССР, за состояние дел в экономике, промышленности и т.д., за пенсии россиянам, за образование и т.д.. Я лично никак на это всё повлиять не могу. Зачем лично Вам моя персона.., как и Ваша лично мне!? Да - не за чем!  

Потому как вижу немного не поняли моего поста. Повторю копипастом.

"В России не было и нет достойных людей известных народу и миру, сделавших себя в науке, в мировой политике, в экономике, с наградами, званиями, умом и РЕАЛЬНЫМИ делами перед страной и народом - чтоб за одного из них народ проголосовал и пошёл за ним!? / это вопрос/
Или может эти серьёзные личности сделавшие себя - просто не хотят и не умеют быть марионетками!? /это вопрос/"

Есть такие люди в России! Есть! Народ их знает! Однако вдруг лидер оказался никому не известный до того дня озвученного Ельциным бывший референт, носитель портфеля  Собчака... Ну или тот же Медведев? Откуда он? Кто такой? Он был известный человек в России, что-то сделал, проявил себя, чтоб сразу в лидеры? А где реальные Герои России, которых знает народ, которые известны своим реальным трудом\поступками на благо России и народа ? Где они или у нас народ сразу голосует за неизвестных - тех кого им просунули из неоткуда? 

Это не я озвучил. Это все говорят публично, об этом все знают. Что-то неправда!? Старый я уже выдумывать отсебятину...

----------


## APKAH

> По поводу нашего президента. Тут я согласен с вами. Наша медицина - лучшая в мире. Наши ВУЗы занимают первые места в рейтингах мировых учебных заведений. Дороги идеальные. Пенсионеры получают такие пенсии, что бывшим немцам-эсесовцам и не снились. Поэтому мы можем позволить себе тратить триллиарды долларов на олимпийские игры, чемпионаты мира по футболу, показушные международные форумы. 
> У меня к Путину есть предложение. Урезать пенсионерам их чрезмерные пенсии процентов на 20, поднять налоги бизнесу раза в полтора и наконец провести летние олимпийские игры на Земле Франца Иосифа. Думаю, народ поддержит. Царь хороший. Бояре плохие.


Если бы у Запада были 90-е годы и горбачёв с ельциным, то его бы давно не было бы. А по поводу России не надо иронизировать. Скажу словами главы разведки Леонида Шебаршина: "Западу от России нужно одно. Чтобы ее не было". И дополню словами Петра Столыпина: "Дайте Государству 20 лет покоя, внутреннего и внешнего, и вы не узнаете нынешней Poccии!"

P.S. не стоит винить Путина во всём что происходит, он не фокусник и не может сделать всё так как бы ему хотелось.

----------


## Red307

> Если бы у Запада были 90-е годы и горбачёв с ельциным, то его бы давно не было бы. А по поводу России не надо иронизировать. Скажу словами главы разведки Леонида Шебаршина: "Западу от России нужно одно. Чтобы ее не было". И дополню словами Петра Столыпина: "Дайте Государству 20 лет покоя, внутреннего и внешнего, и вы не узнаете нынешней Poccии!"
> 
> P.S. не стоит винить Путина во всём что происходит, он не фокусник и не может сделать всё так как бы ему хотелось.


Так уйди. Порулил, дай другим порулить. Или что, Решил Леонида Ильича пересидеть на посту? Уже на этом сроке обойдет его. Впереди Фидель.
Уже одно то, что он фактически узурпировал власть, многое говорит.

И у Запада были времена и похуже наших 90-х. Германия проиграла войну например.

----------


## L39aero

Огромные сомнения

----------


## Let_nab

> Если бы у Запада были 90-е годы и горбачёв с ельциным, то его бы давно не было бы. А по поводу России не надо иронизировать. Скажу словами главы разведки Леонида Шебаршина: "Западу от России нужно одно. Чтобы ее не было". И дополню словами Петра Столыпина: "Дайте Государству 20 лет покоя, внутреннего и внешнего, и вы не узнаете нынешней Poccии!"
> 
> P.S. не стоит винить Путина во всём что происходит, он не фокусник и не может сделать всё так как бы ему хотелось.


Согласен с Вами на все 110%
Но посмотрите за реальным состоянием дел. Как решается наша независимость от запада? Кто это решает? Кто эти люди?
У нас больше половины бюджета России вложено в экономику США, в их государственные ценные бумаги. То есть фактически за наши деньги мы развиваем их экономику, промышленность, медицину, науку.., даём им рабочие места... Не свою в России, поднимаем пенсии, строим свои заводы..., а США. Это такой хитрый план Путина подорвать экономику США? А частные вклады наших богатеев в банках США? Цифру тоже озвучивали - примерно 500 млд долларов. А недвижимость нашей элиты в США,., типа дома в Майами? 
У нас в стране не можем свой утюг сделать - так доконверсировались! Везде французский Тефаль, немецкий Бош...

Согласен так же, что нет смысла винить Путина. Он обычный ставленник тех, кто реально правил\правит и решает свои дела. Уже за 25 лет фактически всё живём за счёт задела из СССР. У нас что, в начале 90-х война и оккупация с разрухой была от внешнего врага? Нет. После 1945 и то быстрее поднялись и подняли всю восточную Европу за свой счёт, а сейчас только во всю качаем нефть, газ и лес за границу - любыми путями, хоть по дну морей, была бы возможность и через космос погнали.

По вкладыванию денег в Америку - это официальная инфа от Центробанка России. Можно везде найти поГуглив. Конечно пишут, что это "миф", но ведь деться никуда невозможно потому как всё же вкладывает туда наш Центробанк, скупает эти американские бумаги и цифры приводятся! Да, чуть сейчас уменьшили к ним вкладывать, но причина простая - цены на нефть упали, надо тратиться, а где брать? Ведь и Крым надо поднять, который при Украине разграбили, и мосты в Крым, и вот на войну с террором траты.  

*Поэтому какая может быть речь о независимости России!? Как и ранее постили - о выполнении элементарных договорных обязательств России перед Сирией!? Кто такая Сирия!? И кто такие США - где находятся деньги России!?*

Вот к примеру:

- ЦБ вложил в гособлигации США половину бюджета России | 19.10.15 | finanz.ru

- https://lenta.ru/news/2016/08/16/treasuries/



*А так, завязываю с этим - а то политики поначитаешься, то как старому делать нефиг (причём официальной, а не жёлтой или украинской или пентагоновской), Киселёва насмотришься, со стариками на Кубинке потрындишь и офигиваешь!*

----------


## OKA

> Пишут, что ВВС Сирии получили 10 российских модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-24М.
> http://news.rambler.ru/weapon/366192...schikov-su-24/


" ФСВТС РФ опровергла сообщения о поставке Сирии модернизированных Су-24М2

Официальный представитель Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России Мария Воробьева опровергла информацию о поставке в Сирию 10 модернизированных бомбардировщиков Су-24М2.

По ее словам, информация о поставке самолетов в Сирию «не соответствует действительности».

О том, что вооруженные силы Сирии получили в России 10 модернизированных Су-24М2, оснащенных новыми системами управления вооружением и новым прицельно-навигационным комплексом СВП-24 «Гефест», ранее сообщил ​портал Arabian Aerospaceо. По данным этого портала, с 2009 года Дамаск получил 22 бомбардировщика."

ФСВТС РФ опровергла сообщения о поставке Сирии модернизированных Су-24М2: diana_mihailova


П.С. Может с политикой и финансами в курилке поразжигать в соотв. ветках? )))

----------


## Red307

Я тоже бы с радостью пообсуждал тут Су-24 с Гефестом.))
Путин уже достал. По ящику... тут...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А есть какие-то сомнения в правильности этих тезисов?


А Вы таки не одессит, случаем?

----------


## Red307

> А Вы таки не одессит, случаем?


Нет.
..............

----------


## Red307

> 14 апреля 2017 г. РФ готова возобновить меморандум с США по Сирии при понимании, что непредсказуемые действия Вашингтона не будут повторяться. Об этом заявил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков, пишет ТАСС.
> 
> "При условиях понимания того, что в дальнейшем такие непредсказуемые действия ( со стороны США) не будут повторяться", - сказал Песков, отвечая на вопрос, при каких условиях РФ может возобновить действие меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов в воздухе в Сирии.


Сами вышли из меморандума. Сами вошли. Нормально..

----------


## BAE

> ...Радует то, что эти люди старого поколения, "советской закалки". Они уйдут, и с ними возможно уйдет вся эта бредовая вера в "божественную предначертанность русского народа"...


Ой да насмешили. Вы жили в советское время в недетском возрасте? Судя по всему, нет. (Ну, тогда хотя бы предварительно изучили вопрос, прежде чем по нему высказываться.) 
Уважаемый, да в советское время за саму идею "божественной предначертанности русского народа" можно было запросто отгрести неприятностей. Даже в "позднесоветское время", не говоря уже о раннем. Еще комиссары первого "разлива" (и все того же нерусского происхождения) эту идею рубили на корню.  
(Так что тут вы с ними как раз дуете в одну дудку, господин поборник западной цивилизации.  :Wink:  )

А вера в то, что вы изволили сформулировать, как "божественная предначертанность", родилась и сформировалась в России как идея гораздо раньше.
И если вы читаете не только Википедию, то для более глубокого понимания могу отослать к русской классике, ну, хотя бы к Толстому и Достоевскому.
Кстати, весьма почитаемые западной цивилизацией писатели.

----------


## Red307

> Ой да насмешили. Вы жили в советское время в недетском возрасте? Судя по всему, нет. (Ну, тогда хотя бы предварительно изучили вопрос, прежде чем по нему высказываться.) 
> Уважаемый, да в советское время за саму идею "божественной предначертанности русского народа" можно было запросто отгрести неприятностей. Даже в "позднесоветское время", не говоря уже о раннем. Еще комиссары первого "разлива" (и все того же нерусского происхождения) эту идею рубили на корню.  
> (Так что тут вы с ними как раз дуете в одну дудку, господин поборник западной цивилизации.  )
> 
> А вера в то, что вы изволили сформулировать, как "божественная предначертанность", родилась и сформировалась в России как идея гораздо раньше.
> И если вы читаете не только Википедию, то для более глубокого понимания могу отослать к русской классике, ну, хотя бы к Толстому и Достоевскому.
> Кстати, весьма почитаемые западной цивилизацией писатели.


"Великодержавный шовинизм" никуда не делся, как его ни назови. В советское время была миссия "розжигания пламени мировой революции". Те же люди, те же мысли. Только лозунги поменяли.

----------


## BAE

> "Великодержавный шовинизм" никуда не делся, как его ни назови. В советское время была миссия "розжигания пламени мировой революции". Те же люди, те же мысли. Только лозунги поменяли.


Вот все-таки не зря Леонид Крылов спросил, не одессит ли Вы?  :Wink: 

Умеете уйти из-под удара...  
Ладно, действительно, хватит не по теме. В принципе, все эти разговоры в пользу бедных, т.е. взрослые люди все равно останутся при своем мнении.

----------


## Red307

> Вот все-таки не зря Леонид Крылов спросил, не одессит ли Вы? 
> 
> Умеете уйти из-под удара...  
> Ладно, действительно, хватит не по теме. В принципе, все эти разговоры в пользу бедных, т.е. взрослые люди все равно останутся при своем мнении.


Удара не было. Мы с вами говорим на одном языке. Вы прекрасно поняли о чем я :Smile: 


Но если честно, мне интересней про Ф-15 и сравнение прочих, нежели вся эта политическая муть. Просто почему-то никто не хочет об этом говорить. Человек спросил и скрылся. А сам с собой я не умею дискутировать. :Wink:

----------


## OKA

"Жесткие бои в Дейр-эз-Зоре "








> "Великодержавный шовинизм" никуда не делся, как его ни назови. В советское время была миссия "розжигания пламени мировой революции". Те же люди, те же мысли. Только лозунги поменяли.


Задолбали "божественные откровения" в этой ветке. Сирия при чём?

 В курилке самое место философствованиям подобного рода. Хню какую-то бесконечную несут персонажи.
 Кстати, а где второй "активист" ? )) Неужели ехает на?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

Кто-то в курсе предыстории этого демотиватора?

----------


## Avia M

> Кто-то в курсе предыстории


Безусловно! Не форумная тема. Не приветствуют лётчики, когда их истории пересказывают "в эфире"...

----------


## Red307

> Безусловно! Не форумная тема. Не приветствуют лётчики, когда их истории пересказывают "в эфире"...


Даже демотиваторы в курсе.. Которые всякую хрень рисуют. А на авиационном форуме нельзя.))

----------


## Red307

П. С. Сам нашел.
Российский Су-30СМ выгнал американский штурмовик A-10A Thunderbolt из неба Сирии События в стране и мире

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Нет.
> ..............


Странно. Вопросом на вопрос отвечаете...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> "Великодержавный шовинизм" никуда не делся, как его ни назови. В советское время была миссия "розжигания пламени мировой революции". Те же люди, те же мысли. Только лозунги поменяли.


Ну, да, велико державный шовинизм - это плохо. 
А вот богоизбранность некого народа - хорошо. 
Англосаксонский комплекс превосходства - вообще отлично.
Короче, всем можно, русским - ниизя! А Вы говорите 20 лет покоя...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Удара не было. Мы с вами говорим на одном языке. Вы прекрасно поняли о чем я
> 
> 
> Но если честно, мне интересней про Ф-15 и сравнение прочих, нежели вся эта политическая муть. Просто почему-то никто не хочет об этом говорить. Человек спросил и скрылся. А сам с собой я не умею дискутировать.


Я вообще-то спросил, а Вы не ответили.

----------


## Red307

> Я вообще-то спросил, а Вы не ответили.


Википедией тоже. 
А это плохо?

----------


## Red307

> Ну, да, велико державный шовинизм - это плохо. 
> А вот богоизбранность некого народа - хорошо. 
> Англосаксонский комплекс превосходства - вообще отлично.
> Короче, всем можно, русским - ниизя! А Вы говорите 20 лет покоя...


Они имеют право на такой комплекс. Сколько у них там авианосцев? Или истребителей 5-го поколения? А айфон вы держали в руках? 
Люди трудятся. Двигают прогресс вперед. А не просто трындят...

----------


## APKAH

> Но посмотрите за реальным состоянием дел. Как решается наша независимость от запада? Кто это решает? Кто эти люди?


Это президент России.





> Это такой хитрый план Путина подорвать экономику США?


Это план не остаться экономически оторванными от всего мира. Туда вкладываются не такие большие деньги, для создания видимости, что да мол, мы же тоже покупаем ваши облигации...На самом деле в процентном отношении там копейки, по сравнению с тем что было 15 лет назад...




> А частные вклады наших богатеев в банках США? Цифру тоже озвучивали - примерно 500 млд долларов.


Боюсь вы не про те банки говорите, не той страны. А в общем - это нынче частная собственность. Её назад звал Путин отдельным законом, что прокуратура не будет иметь притензий к переведённым средствам - и это отчасти помогло.




> Согласен так же, что нет смысла винить Путина. Он обычный ставленник тех, кто реально правил\правит и решает свои дела. Уже за 25 лет фактически всё живём за счёт задела из СССР. У нас что, в начале 90-х война и оккупация с разрухой была от внешнего врага? Нет. После 1945 и то быстрее поднялись и подняли всю восточную Европу за свой счёт, а сейчас только во всю качаем нефть, газ и лес за границу - любыми путями, хоть по дну морей, была бы возможность и через космос погнали.


Путин не ставленник, а давно уже независимый игрок. Естественно с оглядкой на мнение мировых воротил. Засчёт задела СССР - сравните экономику постсоветских стран - вот там живут на заделе, а в РФ уже нет. По поводу "подняли после войны быстро" - давайте вернёмся к тем годам. Вы лично протолкнёте закон об определённой зарплате и шестидневном рабочем графике - я боюсь что не только вы не сможете это сделать....




> По вкладыванию денег в Америку - это официальная инфа от Центробанка России.


У нас пока Центробанк не принадлежит России, а попытки Путина "прибрать его к рукам" в начале 2000-х завершились такими терактами, что и говорить не хочется...так что по этому направлению ещё хитрее работа идёт, медленно, но идёт, причём позитивно!




> А так, завязываю с этим - а то политики поначитаешься, то как старому делать нефиг (причём официальной, а не жёлтой или украинской или пентагоновской), Киселёва насмотришься, со стариками на Кубинке потрындишь и офигиваешь!


Беспокоиться особо не стоит, скажу словами нашего Первого: "Все должны, как Святой Франциск, мотыжить свой участок" и к "успеху придём". Так что пока у нас рулевой Владеющий Миром, всё будет путём, для сомнения нет причин!

----------


## PPV

> Они имеют право на такой комплекс. Сколько у них там авианосцев? Или истребителей 5-го поколения? А айфон вы держали в руках?...


Леня, теперь ты знаешь, в чем измеряется богоизбранность народа! 
Пора бы тебе уже определиться, и переходить на темную, тьфу, на светлую сторону силы!

----------


## Red307

> Леня, теперь ты знаешь, в чем измеряется богоизбранность народа! 
> Пора бы тебе уже определиться, и переходить на темную, тьфу, на светлую сторону силы!


Ну да. Только сначала подними здравоохранение, образование, обеспечь ветеранов пенсией... А потом строй авианосцы.

----------


## PPV

> Ну да. Только сначала подними здравоохранение, образование, беспечь ветеранов пенсией... А потом строй авианосцы.


Да, вижу, вы хорошо подготовились. 
Это уже заявка на настоящую политическую программу.
Как ее назовете? Какая у вас целевая аудитория?

----------


## Red307

> Да, вижу, вы хорошо подготовились. 
> Это уже заявка на настоящую политическую программу.
> Как ее назовете? Какая у вас целевая аудитория?


Я, впщета, жду вопросов про Ф-15, Ф-16, Миг-29, ПАК-ФА, Ф-22. Но вас, видимо, больше волнуют вопросы внутренней политики России в сирийской теме на авиационном форуме

----------


## PPV

> Я, впщета, жду вопросов про Ф-15, Ф-16, Миг-29, ПАК-ФА, Ф-22. Но вас, видимо, больше волнуют вопросы внутренней политики России в сирийской теме на авиационном форуме


Ну, у меня к вам вопросов больше нет...Впще...

----------


## Red307

Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Let_nab

Вот для читки вполне реалистичная позиция нашего коллеги:

*"Дно в распаде СССР еще не достигнуто, и нас ожидает война за постсоветское наследство"*

Корреспондент Накануне.RU побеседовал об этом с бывшим депутатом Народного совета СССР, экс-депутатом Госдумы РФ, полковником ВВС в отставке Виктором Алкснисом.

*Виктор Алкснис:* 

_Ракетный удар по аэродрому "Шайрат", на мой взгляд, не ставил своей целью уничтожение авиабазы, а был демонстрацией, во-первых, технической возможности по нанесению такого удара, а, во-вторых, политической воли руководства США пойти на применение военной силы, невзирая на позицию России. Это совершенно новое явление. До этого американцы избегали подобных демонстраций и шли на применение военной силы только в случае, если убеждались в нейтральном отношении России к подобным ударам.

Это было и в Ливии, и в Югославии, и в Ираке. Тогда Москва, скажем так, не возражала. Сейчас же, когда Россия заняла другую позицию, команда Трампа решила продемонстрировать свои возможности, не нанося пока прямого удара по России и её контингенту в Сирии, но при том показывая, что они пойдут до конца. Это новое обстоятельство. Решимость новой администрации видна и по тому, что сейчас происходит вокруг Северной Кореи.

Я думаю, что у них появилось определённое головокружение от успехов после развёртывания противоракетной обороны, появилось оно на основании тяжёлого состояния нашей экономики и промышленности, которая, к сожалению, за прошедшие 25 лет практически уничтожена и, как это ни печально, на мой взгляд, неспособна обеспечить поставку Вооружённым силам необходимого количества новых видов боевой техники и вооружений.

Да, мы можем поставлять небольшой объём неплохих образцов передовой техники, но обеспечить массовую поставку, которая позволила бы добиться паритета, особенно в обычных средствах ведения войны, наша промышленность, к сожалению, не в состоянии.

Напомню, в 1931 г. Сталин сказал, что Советскому Союзу за десять лет нужно совершить скачок и ликвидировать отставание от передовых стран мира в промышленном потенциале. Нам удалось совершить этот скачок ценою огромных усилий, крови и пота, но к 1941 г. были заложены условия победы 1945 г. Нам не хватило буквально пары лет, чтобы достичь всех целей, но уже к 1942 г. в жутких условиях эвакуации промышленности и недостатка рабочей силы мы сумели наладить выпуск военной техники. К 1943 г. производство основных видов боевой техники превосходило Германию, несмотря на то, что на Германию тогда работала фактически вся Европа.

Теперь мы фактически вновь находимся в состоянии того же самого 1931 г. Нам нужна новая индустриализация. Нужно не проводить Олимпиады и Чемпионаты мира по футболу, а направить все деньги на создание новых производственных мощностей, на создание новых отраслей промышленности, в первую очередь высокоточной электроники и станкостроения, иначе, как говорил в своё время Сталин, нас сомнут...._

Полностью тут -  "

ИМХО. Ситуация в том, что вкачав кучу наших денег в США, имея там недвижимости, дети там чиновников наших учатся, их любовницы там рожают, элита российская отдыхает от Филиппа до Леонтьева (Русские звезды в Майами образовали целую колонию ) - это является в реальности серьёзной зависимостью России от США... Никто из властей России даже и не смеет сбить не только беспилотник, но и любой самолёт ВВС США. Это для них страшнее смерти - они лучше ещё "Курск" потопят, лучше последних союзников своих сдадим...
С нашим самолётом они, руками союзника по НАТО, потренировались. Чем Россия смогла ответить? Помидоры их не покупать и на курорт не ездить. Всё! И на долго хватило? Даже мэм по Интернету пошёл - # Прости Олег, но Турция теперь наш друг, потому что путёвки у них уж больно дешёвые.

Это США ничего, в отличии от нас, в Россию не вкладывает. Им терять совершенно нечего и никаких рычагов у России к ним нет. Никаких! Так же и к Европе. Сыр и яблоки у них перестали покупать? Не смешно товарищи офицеры!? Зато нефть-газ гоним туда - за всю печаль!
Посмотреть по поводу "прямой линии" с США. Наши тут больше лебезят и инициаторы "как бы чего не вышло" и ждут звоночка, что американцы летят..., а если те не позвонят - сами набирают "это не Вы летите? Мы считаем сколько Вас летит!"... Американцам и не нужна эта линия с нами - они решают свои задачи не оглядываясь, прикрывают себя как положено и если даже от нас попытка будет - ответят по полной программе. Ну ответили наши сейчас после американских Томагавков, что теперь мол "трубку не будет от Вас поднимать"... 
А надо чтоб наоборот! Чтоб амеры сами свой провод тянули до Москвы, до Сибири, для прямой горячей линии - чтоб боялись, что если сунуться - наши всех их завалят и попробуй потом разбирайся... А у нас сбили наш самолёт, только тогда решили прикрывать как положено..., американцы ракетами стрельнули, только тогда решили помочь сирийцам с ПВО..., и так пока петух не клюнет - будем после этого всё как положено делать...

----------


## APKAH

> Ну да. Только сначала подними здравоохранение, образование, обеспечь ветеранов пенсией... А потом строй авианосцы.


Леонид, я правильно понимаю? Не знал что вы Павла знаете. Что говорить, Павел Васильевич на этом форуме у нас авторитет, этот человек не просто поднимает исторические темы, но и активно объясняет ход истории всем форумчанам, особенно по самолётам КБ Сухого, за что мы ему все благодарны.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Я, впщета, жду вопросов про Ф-15, Ф-16, Миг-29, ПАК-ФА, Ф-22. Но вас, видимо, больше волнуют вопросы внутренней политики России в сирийской теме на авиационном форуме


А у меня нет к Вам вопросов на эту тему. Пользуюсь, скажем так, несколько другими источниками информации. Вы тут сетовали, что я с форума исчез. Так я коня валял. Это на счёт "... просто трындеть".

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леонид, я правильно понимаю? Не знал что вы Павла знаете. Что говорить, Павел Васильевич на этом форуме у нас авторитет, этот человек не просто поднимает исторические темы, но и активно объясняет ход истории всем форумчанам, особенно по самолётам КБ Сухого, за что мы ему все благодарны.


Мы с Павлом каждый день видимся. Рабочий, естественно. От его двери до моей метров 10. А что он авторитет - это да! И не только на форуме, что характерно.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Red307

> Мы с Павлом каждый день видимся. Рабочий, естественно. От его двери до моей метров 10. А что он авторитет - это да! И не только на форуме, что характерно.


А я с Квочуром два раза в неделю вижусь. Наши дети вместе самолеты из бальсы делают. Он тоже авторитет.
И что это доказывает?

----------


## Red307

Не совсем Сирия конечно, но показано как томагавки атакуют.


В теории одной ЗУР достаточно, что б все накрыть.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А я с Квочуром два раза в неделю вижусь. Наши дети вместе самолеты из бальсы делают. Он тоже авторитет.
> И что это доказывает?


А это, собственно, я не Вам отвечал, а АРКАНу. И никому, ничего, я доказывать не собираюсь. Во всяком случае, на этой ветке. А в той профессиональной области, где мы подвизаемся, Квочур авторитетом не является. У него, так сказать, другая специализация.

----------


## Red307

> А это, собственно, я не Вам отвечал, а АРКАНу. И никому, ничего, я доказывать не собираюсь. Во всяком случае, на этой ветке. А в той профессиональной области, где мы подвизаемся, Квочур авторитетом не является. У него, так сказать, другая специализация.


А АРКАН, собственно, у меня спрашивал. Хоть я и не Леонид :Smile:

----------


## skynomad

Интересно когда же этот белый презерватив вообразивший себя дирижаблем лопнет от собственной важности?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А АРКАН, собственно, у меня спрашивал. Хоть я и не Леонид


Ну, ошибся человек... Не туда кликнул.

----------


## Red307

> Интересно когда же этот белый презерватив вообразивший себя дирижаблем лопнет от собственной важности?


С таким слогом вам теперь только на Совбезе ООН выступать, любезнейший. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Все защитникам "мирных жителей" обязательно стоит посмотреть эти кадры.

https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/853247313233547264

Это 50 женщин и 25 детей убитых сегодня исламисткой мразью при эвакуации из Идлиба.

Помимо тех кто взрывает бомбы есть еще их пособники, те кто дает им кров, кормит, возит для них грузы. Без них деятельность Нусры была бы невозможна и их вина ничуть не меньше и наказание должно быть таким же а именно - уничтожение без суда и следствия

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/CJTFOIR/status/852914414382714881

----------


## Pilot

Оланд обвинил в этом теракте Асада. Виноват в том, что воюет с террористами.

----------


## OKA

"Министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с главой МИД Катара Мухаммедом Аль-Тани заявил, что Москва и Доха выступают за укрепление режима прекращения огня в Сирии.

«Что касается Сирии, наша общая позиция — это необходимость обеспечения полного всеобъемлющего прекращения огня между правительством и вооруженной оппозицией, продолжение антитеррористической борьбы с ИГ и «Джабхат-ан-Нусрой (обе террористические организации запрещены в РФ) и ускорение поиска политического решения этого кризиса на основе резолюций СБ ООН»,— рассказал господин Лавров.

Глава МИД России Сергей Лавров заявил, что после инцидента под Идлибом и удара США по сирийской авиабазе создалась угроза для продвижения мирного урегулирования в Сирии.

«В последние дни создалась угроза продвижению по всем этим направлениям в результате инцидента с применением химического оружия в Идлибе и последовавшей за этим противоправной акцией США в виде удара по военному аэродрому сирийских вооруженных сил», — заявил Лавров на пресс-конференции со своим катарским коллегой Мохаммедом Рахманом аль-Тани.

Министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров после встречи с главой МИД Катара Мухаммедом бен Абдель Рахманом Аль Тани заявил, что заявления дезертировавшего сирийского генерала о сохранении Дамаском запасов химоружия, появившиеся в британских СМИ, простимулированы «либо кнутом, либо пряником», передает ТАСС.

Лавров напомнил, что на основе российско-американской договоренности 2013 года о химическом разоружении Сирии, Организация по запрещению химического оружия уже в 2014 году получила от сирийского правительства данные о запасах химоружия и верифицировала их в том же году. Общий объем химических веществ, подлежащих уничтожению, был зафиксирован на уровне 1,3 тысячи тонн. Беглый генерал заявил, что всего химического оружия было 2 тысячи тонн.

Российский министр с недоумением отметил, что три года генерал умалчивал эту информацию по непонятным причинам, и, по его мнению, любой здравомыслящий человек понимает, что «этот генерал был простимулирован либо пряником, либо кнутом», чтобы сделать именно такое заявление.


Генерал армии Сирии Захер ас-Сакат, который дезертировал в 2013 году, заявил, что президент страны Башар Асад скрыл сотни тонн химоружия. Об этом он рассказал изданию The Telegraph.

В 2016 году Организация по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО) объявила, что химическое оружие полностью ликвидировано или вывезено с территории Сирии. Однако ас-Сакат утверждает, что сирийские власти согласились на ликвидацию только части запаса химоружия.

«Они признались в наличии только 1,3 тыс. тонн, когда как в реальности его было в два раза больше. По минимальным оценкам, у них было 2 тыс. тонн», — заявил бывший сирийский военный.

Как отмечает газета, ас-Сакат был одним из самых высокопоставленных военных в области химического оружия сирийской армии. Он также сохранил контакты с официальными лицами в стране, несмотря на дезертирство.

Бывший генерал уверен, что Сирия располагает большими запасами зарина, а также веществ, из которых его получают. Кроме того, утверждает он, в распоряжении сирийской армии есть авиабомбы, способные переносить химические заряды.


Российская Федерация будет настаивать в ООН и в Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО) на том, чтобы немедленно направить инспекторов в Сирию для того, чтобы расследовать предположительное применения химического оружия.

Об этом заявил министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров на пресс-конференции по итогам дискуссии и главой МИД Катара Мухаммедом бен Абдель Рахманом Аль Тани.

«Считаем абсолютно необходимым провести тщательное, объективное, беспристрастное профессиональное расследование», — подчеркнул глава российского внешнеполитического ведомства, которого цитирует ТАСС.  Он добавил, что необходимо, чтобы инспектора обследовали как место предполагаемого применения химоружия, так и подвергшийся ракетной атаке Соединенных Штатов аэропорт «Шайрат», где, по заверениям западных экспертов снаряды начинялись химическим оружием.


Глава МИД Великобритании Борис Джонсон и глава МИД Франции Жан-Марк Эйро в совместной публикации в The Guardian «Как долго ООН сможет терпеть позор химической атаки против сирийских граждан?» подвергли критике позицию России, которая заблокировала резолюцию СБ ООН по химатаке в сирийской провинции Идлиб.

«Российские утверждения, что ударам подверглись запасы оппозиции, не соответствуют фактам»,— говорится в статье. По словам министров, «Совбез ООН разделён и поэтому неспособен положить конец» страданиям сирийского народа. «Мы должны вернуть единство. Мы должны побороть этот ужасный кризис, который подрывает основополагающие ценности человечества»,— заявили главы МИДов.

Министры также выразили сожаление, что «СБ ООН не смог продемонстрировать единство» и отметили, что «вето России сопровождалось перечнем лживых утверждений, предназначавшихся для того, чтобы посеять сомнения в ответственности режима» президента Сирии Башара Асада.

Международное сообщество должно предпринять шаги, чтобы гарантировать привлечение к ответственности совершивших химическую атаку в Сирии, заявили главы МИД Великобритании и Франции.

Эмманюэль Макрон в случае победы на президентских выборах во Франции, намерен вести диалог с Россией для урегулирования кризисов в Сирии и на Украине. Об этом он сообщил в интервью журналу Jeune Afrique.

В течение суток соглашений о присоединении населенных пунктов к режиму прекращения боевых действий не подписывалось.

Количество населенных пунктов, присоединившихся к процессу примирения, не изменилось – 1463.

Количество вооруженных формирований, заявивших о своей приверженности принятию и выполнению условий прекращения боевых действий в соответствии с соглашением о перемирии от 27 февраля 2016 г., не изменилось – 140.

Количество населенных пунктов, освобожденных с 1 января 2017 г. сирийскими правительственными войсками от вооруженных формирований международной террористической организации «Исламское государство», не изменилось – 226.

За сутки под контроль правительственных войск перешло 33,5 кв. км территории. В общей сложности освобождено 3923 кв. км.

Количество вооруженных формирований сирийской оппозиции, присоединившихся к режиму прекращения боевых действий, не изменилось – 64.

Российской частью представительства совместной российско-турецкой комиссии по рассмотрению вопросов, связанных с нарушениями Единого Соглашения, за сутки зафиксировано 14 нарушений в провинциях Дамаск (8), Хама (3), Латакия (2) и Дараа (1).

Турецкой частью представительства зафиксировано 12 нарушений Единого Соглашения в провинциях Дамаск (6), Алеппо (2), Хама (2), Идлиб (1) и Дараа (1).

В ходе разбирательства по данным фактам российской частью представительства подтверждено 2 случая нарушения режима прекращения боевых действий, остальные 10 – не подтверждаются.

В течение суток российским Центром по примирению враждующих сторон проведено восемь гуманитарных акций в провинциях Алеппо (6), Дамаск (1) и Латакия (1).

В городе Алеппо в районах Аль-Хамадания-3, Баб-Насрин, Аль-Джазмати, Альшаба-Кадим, Шейх-Саид и Новый Алеппо жителям передано 2,5 тыс. порций горячей еды и 150 продуктовых наборов.

В населенные пункты Димас провинции Дамаск и Джабала провинции Латакия доставлено 2,3 тонны продуктов питания (700 продуктовых наборов) и канцелярских принадлежностей, а также медицинское оборудование.

За сутки гуманитарную помощь получили 3350 жителей.

Общая масса переданных населению гуманитарных грузов составила 4,5 тонны.

Оказание гуманитарной помощи населению САР международными организациями

Российскими самолетами с использованием парашютных платформ в район города Дейр-эз-Зор доставлено 19,4 тонны гуманитарных грузов (продуктов питания), полученных сирийскими властями по линии ООН.

Около тридцати активистов из числа местных граждан, российских соотечественников и этнических сирийцев провели в Гааге пикет возле посольства США в поддержку позиции России по урегулированию сирийского кризиса, сообщает ТАСС.

Участники мероприятия протестовали по поводу ракетного удара США по Сирии без проведения расследования химической атаки в провинции Идлиб. Отмечалось также, что конфликт может быть урегулирован только политическими средствами. Реальной угрозой в регионе является ИГ.

«Это очень опасная ситуация, которая может привести к эскалации боевых действий в Сирии», — заявила представитель «Комитета сирийцев в Нидерландах» Соня ван ден Энде, организовавшего акцию.

Арестованный предполагаемый вербовщик в Сирию Обид Абдыраимов подозревается в вовлечении в террористическую деятельность Акбаржона Джалилова, который считается смертником при взрыве в метро Петербурга.

Алеппо. Сирийские спасатели, работающие на месте взрыва в провинции Алеппо, сообщили о 100 погибших, в том числе о 39 детях передает AP. Они смогли переместить с места ЧП по меньшей мере 100 тел.

Сведения о числе жертв взрыва разнятся. Телеканал Al Mayadeen сообщал о более 20 погибших и 48 раненых. Проправительственные СМИ информировали о 22 погибших, правозащитные организации — о 24. Позже приходили данные о 39 жертвах взрыва. «РИА Новости» называло цифру 70.

Взрыв произошел в районе Рашиддин во время остановки колонны автобусов из городов Фуа и Кафрайя, которая направлялась во временный центр по размещению беженцев в Джибрине. Причиной произошедшего стал подрыв смертника в машине.

Ни одна группировка пока не взяла на себя ответственность за теракт. Однако несколько дней назад своё неодобрительное отношение к вывозу гражданских лиц из Фуа и Кафрайи высказало руководство исламистской группировки “Файлак аш-Шам”.

Латакия. На севере провинции у н.п. Вади-Арзак боевики подорвали один из постов сирийской армии. Сообщается о десятках раненых солдат.

Хама. Сирийская Арабская армия с помощью ТОС-1 уничтожила  штаб боевиков на севере провинции.

ВКС РФ атаковали позиции боевиков в н.п. — Souran, Taibat Al-Imam, Halfaya и Lataminah.

Хомс. По сообщению игиловцев 11 солдат сирийской арабской армии погибли в боях с ИГ у н.п. Сабха аль-Maвах в восточной Пальмире.

Дамаск. Боевики «Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам» безуспешно атаковали позиции САА в районах Кабун, Тишрин и Джобар.

В ходе контрнаступления, САА атаковала джихадистов в районе Кабун, уничтожив несколько единиц их бронетехники.

Дараа.  Джихадисты группировки захватили около 90% района Аль-Маншия.

 Хасака. Авиация коалиции у города Шададди уничтожила здание, занятое боевиками.

Дейр-эз-Зор. В городе Дейр-эз-Зор 29 человек получили ранения в результате ракетного обстрела боевиками ИГ жилых домов в кварталах Аль-Кусур и Аль-Джура, состояние некоторых оценивается как критическое, сообщает САНА. Террористы ИГ использовали для сброса бомб беспилотники. Основное число пострадавших – это женщины и дети.

Идут бои в районе Аль-Синаа.

Части Сирийской Арабской Армии при поддержке подразделений местных Сил национальной обороны в результате ожесточённых боестолкновений с террористами “Исламского государства” восстановили контроль над территорией военной базы Аль-Фарадж к югу от авиабазы Дейр-эз-Зор.

Подразделения САА, действующие в Дейр-эз-Зоре, продолжают наступление в районе городского кладбища. Армейские подразделения наступают в направлении от города в сторону аэродрома, сообщает ИА «Аль Масдар».

Правительственным и проправительственным подразделениям оказывали поддержку с воздуха боевые самолёты ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии.

Авиация коалиции у города Дейр-эз-Зор повредила склад топлива ИГ. У города Абу-Камаль также  повредила топливный центр ИГ.

Ракка. Поддерживаемые США “Сирийские демократические силы” (SDF) вошли в город Табка и штурмуют восточные и западные кварталы города.

К настоящему моменту отряды SDF заняли половину квартала Александрия в южной части Табки, а также несколько отдельных строений на восточных окраинах города, сообщает ИА «Аль Масдар».

От боевиков очищены н.п. Мушайрифа и Айед Аль-Сагхир.

В тылу курдских формирований боевики ИГ форсировали канал Ар-Раи недалеко от города Айн-Исса.

Авиация коалиции у города Ракка уничтожила тактическую единицу, три боевые позиции и склад с оружием ИГ. У города Табка – подавила тактическую единицу ИГ."

Сводка событий в Сирии за 15 апреля 2017 года | anna-news


"Выгрузка техники для саперов МПЦ на авиабазе Хмеймим."



https://www.instagram.com/p/BS6lutPFMos/




> Оланд обвинил в этом теракте Асада. Виноват в том, что воюет с террористами.


Ну этому Оланду-Мистралю немного осталось быть у власти)) Они там о своём :

http://tutuskania.livejournal.com/1999033.html     ))

 Из известных декламаторов "Асад должен уйти", осталась Меркель))

Ну и Трамп что-то флуктуирует от "пусть остаётся", до "томагавков" по авиабазе и др. действий (на юге и востоке Сирии) .

----------


## lindr

Наш ответ террористам.




> Идлибские “белые ночи”: свыше 40 авиаударов ВКС РФ по южным районам провинции


https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...idlib-russian/

----------


## OKA

> Наш ответ террористам.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...idlib-russian/


Наверное для этого :

" Суран освобожден и далее по списку

  

Освобождены Tall Bzam и блокпост Al-Makateb севернее Сурана.

Прямо сейчас подтверждается, что Тигры взяли Суран в Хаме."

Суран освобожден и далее по списку: kerzak_1

----------


## OKA

"СМИ: международная коалиция высадила десант к востоку от Дейр-эз-Зора

Бойцы атаковали линии снабжения Исламского государства*

Несколько десятков бойцов «Сил демократической Сирии» провели десантную операцию к востоку от Дейр-эз-Зора. Отмечается, что высадка производилась с вертолетов международной коалиции, возглавляемой США.

СДС атаковали линии снабжения террористической группировки «Исламское государство*» в сирийской пустыни недалеко от города Эль-Маядин. Об этом сообщает телеканал Sky News Arabia.

Уточняется, что в этой местности располагаются захваченные ИГ* месторождения нефти Эт-Танак и Эль-Джафра.

Известно, что высаженные с американских вертолетов бойцы выполнили задачу и покинули район. Подробности о результатах операции не разглашаются. По данным телеканала, ИГ уже перебросило в Эль-Маядин подкрепления, усилив охрану блокпостов вокруг месторождений.

В марте СДС, состоящие из курдских и арабских отрядов, высадились вместе с американскими морскими пехотинцами к западу от города Табка в 40 км от "столицы" ИГ* Ракки. Поддержку с воздуха им оказали самолеты международной коалиции.

*Организация запрещена в РФ."

СМИ: международная коалиция высадила десант к востоку от Дейр-эз-Зора


Чтоб не досталось оборудование правительственным войскам, наверное.

----------


## lindr

Поздравляем сирийцев с государственным праздником, Днем независимости!

----------


## OKA

> Поздравляем сирийцев с государственным праздником, Днем независимости!






"БЕЙРУТ, 17 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Зеленин/. Возложением венков к могилам павших героев отмечает  сирийская общественность 71-ю годовщину независимости. Торжественная церемония по случаю Дня эвакуации французских и британских колониальных войск состоялась в Дамаске на горе Касьюн, где находится мемориальный комплекс. За ней последовали митинги и праздничные концерты с исполнением патриотических песен на городских площадях.
Телеканал Syria отмечает, что национальный праздник по традиции стал поводом для посещения раненых бойцов сирийской армии, находящихся на лечении в госпиталях. Кроме того, активисты молодежных организаций уделили внимание семьям, потерявшим на фронте своих кормильцев и сыновей.

Премьер-министр Сирии Имад Хамис в рамках своей поездки по стране объявил  о вводе в эксплуатацию новых предприятий и планах восстановления разрушенной в ходе войны инфраструктуры.

Так, в Тартусе глава правительства инициировал реконструкцию местной птицефабрики, что позволит довести производство до 50 млн яиц в год. Хамис заложил камни в основание будущих промышленных районов в Дрейкеше и Шейх- Бадре. Будет также расширена автострада, связывающая Тартус с центральными провинциями Хомс и Хама. Кроме того, начнется сооружение новой плотины в Баллуте на притоке реки Хассын, а в Ибн-Нафисе и Сахнае  уже заработали две дополнительных подстанции.

День независимости совпал в этом году с празднованием христианской Пасхи. Однако радость сирийцев омрачена терактом в Алеппо, унесшим в субботу жизни 126 человек из числа временно перемещенных лиц. Большинство из них дети и женщины, которые эвакуировались из шиитских селений в Идлибе в надежде укрыться от жестокой войны в северной столице Сирии.

В знак солидарности с семьями жертв и пострадавших на площади Саада аль-Джабири в центре Алеппо присутствовали представители всех религиозных общин. Выступая на митинге, первый секретарь горкома Партии арабского социалистического возрождения (ПАСВ или Баас) Фадель Наджар подчеркнул, что это кровавое преступление только усилит стойкость сирийского народа. "Сирийцы в один голос заявляют сегодня о своей решимости победить террористов", - сказал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Сирийцы в День независимости заявляют о решимости победить террористов - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

некоторые издания пишут, что сирийская авиация перелетела в Хмеймим. Подтверждений  фото-видео пока нет

----------


## ZHeN

> некоторые издания пишут, что сирийская авиация перелетела в Хмеймим. Подтверждений  фото-видео пока нет


продолжение:
https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/20/perebros/



> Размещение боевой авиации правительственных сил Сирии близ российской базы Хмеймим в Латакии призвано предотвратить потенциальные акты агрессии в отношении сирийских военных. Такое мнение в четверг, 20 апреля, высказал зампред комитета Госдумы по обороне Юрий Швыткин в беседе с «Лентой.ру».
> 
> «Я бы поддержал данную инициативу, потому что после акта агрессии со стороны США по отношению к Сирии им следует принять меры по защите своих рубежей. Та система ПВО, которая выстроена для защиты наших военных баз, позволит в случае необходимости отразить нападение. Однако прежде всего это фактор сдерживания», — сказал парламентарий.
> 
> В то же время он уточнил, что не располагает официальными подтверждениями данных о передислокации сирийских сил.
> 
> Швыткин подчеркнул, что Россия и Сирия — союзники, «работающие в одной связке против террористов». «Нам очень важно, чтобы военно-воздушные силы Сирии были не целью для нанесения ударов, а были силами для борьбы с "Исламским государством" (запрещенная в России террористическая организация — прим. «Ленты.ру»). Я бы посоветовал американцам и их союзникам не испытывать судьбу в данном вопросе», — заключил он.
> 
> Ранее в четверг телеканал CNN сообщил о переброске сирийской авиации ближе к российской военной базе Хмеймим.
> ...

----------


## ZHeN

> продолжение:
> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/20/perebros/


и дальше продолжение:
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ssian-airbase/



> Представители военно-воздушных сил Сирии опровергли появившуюся в СМИ информацию о перемещении своих самолетов ближе к российской базе Хмеймим. Об этом в четверг, 20 апреля, сообщает новостной портал Al Masdar.
> 
> Источник заявил, что некоторые самолеты действительно были перемещены, но речь идет либо о плановой ротации, либо об усилении группировки, участвующей в операциях в провинции Хама. Утверждения о том, что перемещается большая часть воздушных сил, по словам неназванного представителя ВВС, не соответствует действительности.
> 
> Ранее СМИ сообщили о переброске боевой авиации Сирии с целью защиты от возможных новых американских ударов. Речь шла либо о большинстве самолетов, либо обо всех.

----------


## OKA

" Вертолет SA-342 "Газель" ВВС Сирии на российской авиабазе Квейрис

Предполагается, что к началу войны в Сирии в 2011 г. на вооружении оставалось несколько десятков таких вертолетов."

  

Вертолет SA-342 "Газель" ВВС Сирии на российской авиабазе Квейрис: diana_mihailova

----------


## Pilot

ТЕЛЬ-АВИВ, 21 апр - РИА Новости. Сирийские военные рассредоточили свою авиацию после недавнего американского авиаудара, заявил глава Пентагона Джеймс Мэттис.

"Они рассредоточили свою авиацию в последние дни", - сказал Мэттис на пресс- конференции в Тель-Авиве.

----------


## Avia M

БЕЙРУТ, 21 апреля. /ТАСС/. Израильская авиация атаковала сегодня позиции правительственной армии Сирии в провинции Эль-Кунейтра. Об этом сообщило информационное агентство SANA со ссылкой на военный источник.
По его данным, "ВВС Израиля со стороны оккупированных (Израилем) территорий нанесли два ракетных удара по одной из позиций армии в районе Хан-Арнаба". Результатом стал материальный ущерб. Отмечается, что "нападение произошло после того, как сирийские военные предотвратили проникновение террористических группировок на подступах к Эль-Кунейтре".
Ранее пресс-служба Армии обороны Израиля сообщила, что поразила источник огня в Сирии в ответ на обстрел Голанских высот со стороны САР. Три снаряда разорвались в незаселенной местности, пострадавших в результате обстрела нет.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
SANA: ВВС Израиля атаковали позиции сирийской армии в районе Эль-Кунейтры - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

> Российский самолет нанес бомбово-штурмовой удар по тренировочному лагерю "Тахрир аль-Шам" (бывшая "Нусра"). Координаты были переданы боевиками группировки "Джейш аль-Изза".

----------


## Djoker

> Лагерь террористов из "Хаят Тахрир аль-Шам" (бывшая "Ан-Нусра") в десяти километрах к северо-западу от Хан-Шейхуна. Бомба не взорвалась сразу, собрала вокруг себя террористов и только потом сдетонировала.

----------


## OKA

Атака халифатскими дронами курдских паромов :

----------


## OKA

" 4 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 прибыли на авиабазу Хмеймим в сопровождении Ту-154М борт RA-85586

 

4 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 прибыли сегодня на авиабазу Хмеймим  в сопровождении Ту-154М бортовой номер RA-85586.

Exclusive: 4 #RuAF Su-34's coming from #Russia landed today in #Khmeimim AFB #Latakia ."

https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary

4 фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 прибыли на авиабазу Хмеймим в сопровождении Ту-154М борт RA-85586: diana_mihailova



" Американский сенатор Richard H. Black в кабине сирийского фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24МК



Су-24МК бортовой номер 3515 (зав. номер 4160452002315) из 819-ой эскадрильи ВВС Сирии.

Американский сенатор Ричард Блэк (Richard H. Black) в кабине сирийского фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24МК во врвмея визита в Пальмиру в августе 2016 г."

Американский сенатор Richard H. Black в кабине сирийского фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24МК: diana_mihailova

https://twitter.com/SyrianMilitary

----------


## OKA

"ВВС Турции во вторник утром нанесли серию ударов по позициям курдов на севере Сирии и в Ираке.

В результате операции, проведенной в районе горы Синджар на севере Ирака и в районе горы Карачок на северо-востоке Сирии, уничтожены объекты террористов Рабочей партии Курдистана (РКП), сообщил турецкий Генштаб. "Террористы сирийской и иракской ветвей РПК активно используют маршруты на севере Сирии и Ирака для переправки в Турцию боевиков, оружия, боеприпасов и взрывчатки", - говорится в сообщении Генштаба, который цитируют турецкие СМИ.

РПК в Турции объявлена террористической группировкой. Анкара также считает террористическими и связанными с РПК действующие на севере Сирии курдские Отряды народной самообороны.

Курдский спутниковый телеканал "Рудау" сообщил во вторник, что в результате авианалетов погибли, по меньшей мере, 18 членов Отрядов народной самообороны в Сирии и пять бойцов из отрядов курдских ополченцев "пешмергша" в Ираке. В сообщении Генштаба Турции подчеркивается, что подразделения ВС страны "продолжают решительную борьбу с террористическими организациями". Иракские ополченцы "пешмерга" и сирийские Отряды народной самообороны ведут борьбу с боевиками террористической группировки ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ - ИФ)."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/559933


"США обратились к России с просьбой восстановить работу механизма по предотвращению инцидентов в небе Сирии, приостановленную после ракетного удара по сирийскому аэродрому Аш-Шайрат. Об этом «Известия» получили информацию сразу от трех источников в МИД РФ. С просьбой о восстановлении меморандума выступил глава Госдепартамента США Рекс Тиллерсон.

— Рекс Тиллерсон, находясь в Москве, обратился к российскому руководству с просьбой возобновить действие соглашения, — заявил «Известиям» представитель МИДа.

Эксперты связывают поступок США с их потребностью в совместных действиях в воздушном пространстве Сирии. Разрыв сотрудничества с Москвой в этом вопросе окажется очень плачевным для Вашингтона, уверены аналитики. По мнению сенатора Игоря Морозова, в Госдепе ясно представляют, что в этом вопросе инициатива находится у России.

После ракетного удара США по Сирии Россия приостановила действие меморандума. Это произошло 7 апреля. А уже 13 апреля было объявлено о восстановлении совместных действий. Это произошло на следующий день после окончания визита в Москву Рекса Тиллерсона."

США захотели восстановить сотрудничество с Россией в небе над Сирией - Известия


"Хама, 25 апреля. Победа над бандформированиями исламистов на севере провинции Хама стала возможной, благодаря воздушной поддержке ВКС РФ.

Российские боевые самолеты ежедневно совершали вылеты и наносили удары по позициям и объектам боевиков, также ВКС РФ расчищали от террористов путь для наступления Сирийской арабской армии. В провинциях Хама и Идлиб российские летчики перерезали коммуникации исламистов, это обеспечило успех военной операции правительственных войск.

Отмечается, что практически каждая атака на позиции боевиков совершается при участии российских и сирийских летчиков, сейчас наземные силы при поддержке с воздуха выдавили исламистов к границе провинции Идлиб."

https://riafan.ru/733508-vks-rf-obes...provincii-hama


"Хама, 25 апреля. Сирийские оружейники сконструировали специальную противодронную пушку.

Специалисты по электронной борьбе Национальной обороны Сирии разработали пушку, предназначенную для уничтожения беспилотников террористической группировки «Исламское государство»* (запрещена в России). Электронное орудие оснащено коллиматорным прицелом и устанавливается на обычный пикап.

Игиловцы используют небольшие дроны не только для наблюдения, но и для бомбардировки сирийских военных гранатометными выстрелами. Противодронная пушка была испытана в северной части провинции Хама, в ближайшее время электронные орудия пойдут в массовое производство.

https://riafan.ru/733653-siriya-voen...cialnoi-pushki




"Дамаск, 25 апреля. Самолеты ВВС США, поддерживающие наступление курдских «Сирийских демократических сил» на город Табка, нанесли удар по транспортному средству с мирными жителями города, спасающимися из зоны боевых действий. Ударом были уничтожены 11 человек, все — женщины и дети.

По данным местных источников, мирные жители пытались бежать из города, удерживаемого террористами из запрещенной в РФ группировки «Исламское государство»*, когда по ним нанес удар американский истребитель. Все они погибли на месте. Самым младшим из погибших было шесть и девять месяцев от роду, из 11 человек лишь четверо были совершеннолетними женщинами, сообщает агентство Al Masdar.

Напомним, в настоящее время бойцы курдских сил прорвались в центр Табки и постепенно выдавливают террористов ИГ* из города."

https://riafan.ru/733193-siriya-11-z...sha-bliz-tabki



"Сирия, 25 апреля. Гарнизон блокированного террористами военного аэродрома Дейр эз-Зора отразил очередную атаку ИГ*. По данным активистов, командование США знало о готовящейся атаке на позиции курдов в Аль-Хасаке. Об этом сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouk).


Провинция Дамаск

В восточных предместьях Дамаска правительственные войска продолжают кампанию против сформировавшейся вокруг группировки «Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам»*** коалиции «Хаят Тахрир аш-Шам» («Организация освобождения Леванта») и ее союзников. Информационный портал Damascus Now сообщает об ожесточенных столкновениях в восточной части квартала Аль-Кабун. Сирийская армия и боевая авиация наносят удары по объектам радикалов.

В Восточной Гуте Дамаска самолеты, предположительно принадлежащие ВКС РФ, атаковали позиции боевиков в районе населенных пунктов Дума и Хараста. Об этом сообщают активисты.

ВВС Сирии также совершили налет на укрепленные пункты группировки «Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам» в Западном Каламуне. Правительственный информационный портал Military Media сообщает о потерях в рядах исламистов.

Провинция Хомс

Обстановка в северной части провинции Хомс остается напряженной по причине высокой активности боевиков «Организации освобождения Леванта» и ее союзников. Артиллерия правительственных войск нанесла прошлой ночью удары по объектам радикалов в населенных пунктах Телль Биса и Аль-Ганту. Об этом сообщает информационный портал Damascus Now.


Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

В Дейр эз-Зоре продолжаются затяжные бои между сирийской армией и ИГ. После трех дней ожесточенных столкновений силы Башара Асада отразили очередную атаку террористов на блокированную авиабазу к югу от города. Несмотря на отсутствие тяжелого вооружения и проблемы со снабжением, гарнизон аэродрома сумел остановить продвижение противника и отбросить радикалов на исходные позиции. По меньшей мере 40 террористов, в том числе два полевых командира, были ликвидированы. Об этом сообщил ливанский информационный портал Al-Masdar News со ссылкой на военный источник.

Гуманитарная ситуация в захваченных террористами районах провинции остается критической. По данным информационного портала DeirEzzor24, в селении Халта на востоке региона боевики распяли на центральной площади тело убитого мужчины.

Провинция Даръа

Ситуация в городе Даръа остается крайне сложной. Правительственные войска продолжают сдерживать наступление боевиков «Организации освобождения Леванта» и союзных ей группировок в квартале Аль-Маншия, нанося при этом удары по укрепленным пунктам и скоплениям радикалов в квартале Даръа аль-Балад. Информационный портал Damascus Now сообщает, что несколько групп боевиков были нейтрализованы в квартале Тарик ас-Садд и в лагере беженцев. Тем не менее, большая часть Аль-Маншии все еще остается под контролем исламистов.


Провинция Ракка

«Демократические силы Сирии» (SDF)**** продолжают кампанию против ИГ в провинции Ракка.

Ожесточенные бои идут на западе региона, где курдские формирования при поддержке спецназа международной коалиции штурмую город Ат-Табка. Ливанский информационный портал Al-Masdar News сообщил со ссылкой на курдский источник, что силы, участвующие в операции «Гнев Евфрата», возобновили наступление в квартале Аль-Вахб в южной части города.

По различным данным отряды SDF контролируют от 35 до 40% территории Ат-Табки.

Информационный портал Sharqiya Voice сообщил о гибели пяти курдских бойцов при атаке ИГ в окрестностях селения Абу Хурейра к западу от Ат-Табки.

Провинция Аль-Хасака

Информационный портал F.S.N.N. сообщает о пострадавших среди мирных жителей при налете ВВС Турции на объекты курдских «Отрядов народной самообороны» (YPG) в районе города Аль-Маликия в северо-восточной части провинции Аль-Кунейтра. В настоящий момент информация уточняется.

Активисты утверждают, что американское командование было предупреждено о готовящейся атаке, однако предоставило курдам лишь ограниченную развединформацию.

Отметим, что данный инцидент грозит серьезным обострением отношений между сторонами. «Демократические силы Сирии», костяк которых составляют бойцы YPG, являются главным союзником возглавляемой США коалиции в кампании против ИГ в Ракке. Анкара, в свою очередь, пытается свести к минимуму возможность появления курдского независимого государства на севере Сирии.

Провинция Аль-Кунейтра

Незаконные вооруженные формирования обстреляли подконтрольный правительству город Аль-Баас и окрестности селения Хан Арнаба в центральной части провинции Аль-Кунейтра. Данных о пострадавших не поступало. Сирийская армия в ответ нанесла удары по огневым точкам боевиков в районе селения Аль-Хамидия. Об этом сообщают активисты.

Ирак

Правительственные войска продолжают освобождать от ИГ правобережную часть Мосула. Иракская армия официально заявила, что под ее контролем находится 70% западных кварталов города. Командующий операции генерал-лейтенант Абдул Амир Рашид Яралла сообщил, что от террористов был полностью освобожден квартал Ат-Танак. Радикалы несут большие потери."

https://riafan.ru/733223-siriya-novo...ov-v-al-hasake

----------


## Djoker

> Лагерь боевиков 2 км северо-западнее Кафер-Заита провинции Хама

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 26 апр – РИА Новости. Столкновения между курдским ополчением и турецкой армией начались в курдском кантоне Африн на севере Сирии, сообщило курдское агентство Firat.

Турецкая армия во вторник произвела сильный артиллерийский обстрел позиций курдов, которых турки считают связанными с запрещенной в стране Рабочей партией Курдистана. После этого, по сообщению агентства, турки атаковали позиции курдов в деревне Фирфирке (Firfirke) в местности Рако (Raco). Данных об итогах столкновений пока нет, бои продолжаются, сообщило агентство.

Также во вторник Турция произвела авианалет на позиции курдов в местности Карачох (провинция Хасеке, Сирия) и районе Шенгал (Синджар) на севере Ирака. В результате авиаудара по Сирии 20 бойцов курдского ополчения YPG погибли и 18 были ранены. При этом YPG совместно с американской авиацией и спецназом ведут сейчас штурм сирийских городов Ракка и Табка, занятых ИГ.

В Ираке (район Синджар, курдское название Шенгал) погибли 5 курдских ополченцев, 9 получили ранения. Также погиб один мирный житель, один ранен. При этом позже оказалось, что жертвами авиаудара по ошибке стали не отряды Рабочей партии Курдистана, а пешмерга Демократической партии Курдистана, которую связывают с Турцией союзнические отношения.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 апреля. /ТАСС/. Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России с начала операции в Сирии совершили более 23 тысяч боевых вылетов и порядка 77 тысяч ударов по террористам. Об этом сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил (ВС) РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской на VI Московской конференции по международной безопасности.

"Всего с начала военной операции боевой авиацией ВКС РФ совершено более 23 тысяч вылетов и порядка 77 тысяч ударов", - сказал Рудской. 

Он отметил, что сравнительный анализ результатов действий российской авиации и авиации международной коалиции в Сирии показывает, что, имея в разы меньше самолетов, ВКС РФ выполнили в три раза больше боевых вылетов и нанесли в четыре раза больше ракетно-бомбовых ударов.

Рудской также сообщил, что ВКС в настоящее время используют в операции в Арабской Республике около 80 беспилотных летательных аппаратов. По его словам, это позволяет военнослужащим постоянно контролировать ситуацию на земле, в реальном масштабе времени получать данные об объектах боевиков и наносить им поражение."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ВКС России совершили более 23 тысяч боевых вылетов в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Текст выступления полностью : 

http://mil.ru/mcis/news/more.htm?id=12120741@cmsArticle

----------


## Djoker

> *Reuters: удар ВВС Израиля был нанесен по складу "Хезболлах" у Дамаска*
> 
> БЕЙРУТ, 27 апреля. /ТАСС/. Удар ВВС Израиля в районе международного аэропорта в Дамаске был нанесен по оружейному складу ливанской шиитской группировки "Хезболлах". Об этом сообщило агентство Reuters со ссылкой на источник в региональной разведке, оно не указало, в спецслужбе какой именно страны ему передали данные сведения.
> 
> Ранее телеканал Al Ayam сообщил, что в результате налета в окрестностях воздушной гавани вспыхнул сильный пожар.
> 
> Со стороны сирийского командования никаких заявлений пока не последовало.
> 
> В среду министр обороны Израиля Авигдор Либерман заявил, что Израиль не позволит Ирану и ливанскому движению "Хезболлах" концентрировать силы на Голанских высотах у северной границы Израиля. Он отметил, что "Израиль озабочен активностью Ирана в Сирии, особенно использованием сирийской территории в качестве перевалочной базы для переправки иранского оружия террористической организации "Хезболлах" в Ливане".


Reuters: удар ВВС Израиля был нанесен по складу «Хезболлах» у Дамаска - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> в районе международного аэропорта в Дамаске

----------


## OKA

"Средства ПВО Израиля перехватили над Голанскими высотами воздушную цель, двигавшуюся со стороны Сирии. Об этом сообщает Reuters.

По словам жителей израильского города Цфат, расположенного на севере страны, они наблюдали запуск двух ракет комплекса ПВО «Патриот» и вспышку в ночном небе — результат поражения цели. Что именно сбили ракеты, пока неизвестно. Предполагается, что речь идет о БПЛА. Неизвестно также, по какую именно сторону границы он был сбит."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/27/syria_israel/

Обзоры : 

https://www.youtube.com/user/Rom4eggPopov/videos

----------


## OKA

"DJI объявила половину Сирии запретной зоной для дронов

Запретные зоны для дронов DJI в Сирии


DJI

Компания DJI, специализирующаяся на производстве гражданских квадрокоптеров, обновила карту запретных зон, добавив в них значительные площади на территории Сирии и Ирака. На это обратил внимание портал The Redister.

С распространением дешевых и компактных гражданских беспилотников несанкционированные полеты в запретных зонах становятся все более актуальной проблемой, и некоторые производители мультикоптеров самостоятельно составляют и обновляют карты, которые не позволяют программному обеспечению дрона выполнять полеты в соответствующей зоне. 

Обычно запретные зоны располагаются точечно и относятся к каким-либо действительно важным объектам. Запретные зоны часто относятся к аэропортам, стратегически важным объектам или местам массового скопления людей — например, стадионам. Однако в этот раз после обновления карт DJI на территории Сирии и Ирака появилось большое количество запретных зон, которые покрывают значительную площадь стран, при этом некоторые из них не привязаны явно к какому-либо объекту или даже населенному пункту. Как отмечает The Register, обновление полетных зон появилось в приложении для мобильных устройств без публичного освещения.

Запретные зоны для дронов DJI в Ираке


DJI

Учитывая, что боевики «Исламского государства» (организация признана террористической и запрещена в России) уже некоторое время используют дроны для разведки с воздуха и даже в качестве бомбардировщиков, портал MIT Technology Review предположил, что такие запретные зоны могут препятствовать использованию беспилотников DJI боевиками. Как отмечает издание, на данный момент неясно, насколько эффективен подобный подход — боевики «Исламского государства» используют беспилотники разных производителей, в том числе самодельные, а встроенное ограничение DJI на полеты в запретных зонах можно убрать, модифицировав ПО летательного аппарата. 

Представители DJI прокомментировали новость для Gizmodo следующим образом: «DJI производит продукты исключительно для мирного применения, именно так большинство операторов использует беспилотники и мы осуждаем любое использование наших дронов для причинение вреда кому-либо. Наша система ограничений полетов спроектирована для того, чтобы помочь операторам соблюдать существующие ограничения, а не для того, чтобы люди использовали наши продукты не по назначению и нарушали закон. Некоторые зоны, критически важные для национальной безопасности и безопасности авиаполетов, помечены как запретные в нашей системе ограничения полетов, и мы постоянно работаем над обновлением запретных зон в зависимости от актуальной информации или временных событий, таких как лесные пожары или массовые мероприятия».

Стоит отметить, что аналогичные системы существуют и у других производителей дронов. Например, мультикоптеры компании 3D Robotics умеют на лету получать информацию о запрещенных для полета зонх при помощи картографического сервиса AirMap.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/04/27/no-flight-zone

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Видео авиаудара. Хама. Сирия.
https://www.facebook.com/h.soliman9/...6051051529155/

----------


## Let_nab

> Reuters: удар ВВС Израиля был нанесен по складу «Хезболлах» у Дамаска - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

> Бомбо-штурмовой удар 25 апреля 2017 г. уничтожил лагерь по подготовки незаконных вооруженных формирований силами российских ВКС.

----------


## Djoker

> Сирийские ВВС накрыли замаскированный пункт связи террористов из "Тахрир аш-Шам" (бывшая "Нусра") в 7 километрах от Хан-Шейхуна.

----------


## OKA

" Су-22 ВВС Сирии уходит от ракеты ПЗРК в районе Идлиба




0:03 маневр уклонения, резкий разворот влево, 0:08 ракета ПЗРК проходит мимо самолета."

Су-22 ВВС Сирии уходит от ракеты ПЗРК в районе Идлиба: diana_mihailova


Бои в Сирии  :

"Бои на севере сирийской провинции Хама

 

Неплохая компиляция видео за прошедшие дни со стороны правительственных войск. Т-90, Мста-Б и т.д.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNGboMwXfk

Бои на севере сирийской провинции Хама - Юрий Лямин

При просмотре ролика с утуба хотят вход)

----------


## OKA

"ВКС РФ перебросили в Сирию на авиабазу Хмеймим самолет ДРЛО А-50"



ВКС РФ перебросили в Сирию на авиабазу Хмеймим самолет ДРЛО А-50: diana_mihailova


Ми-24 САА над Дараа :





Хмм.. Похоже на запись этого Ми с "бочкой" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPtJaxglHdM

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 2 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В министерстве обороны России назвали безосновательным доклад международной правозащитной организации Human Rights Watch (HRW) о том, что сирийские войска в городе Хан-Шейхун (провинция Идлиб) для химатаки могли применить авиабомбы советского производства.
      "Вынуждены разочаровать сказочников-экспертов из Human Rights Watch. Советские боеприпасы ХАБ-250 никогда не экспортировались за пределы СССР и все до одного были утилизированы еще в 60-х годах прошлого века", - заявил во вторник официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.
    Ранее правозащитники опубликовали доклад, согласно которому в провинции Идлиб могли быть применены авиабомбы советского производства, которые предназначены для проведения химатак с зарином. Правозащитники утверждают, что там были использованы авиабомбы ХАБ-250 или ХАБ-500.
    "Примечательно, что главным доказательством у Human Rights Watch служит фотография макета боеприпаса ХАБ-250 из музея Вооруженных сил РФ в Москве", - сказал И.Конашенков.
    "Никаких заливных горловин с колпачками, о которых пишет Human Rights Watch, у ХАБ-250 нет. Их заправка осуществлялась через специальное боковое отверстие в корпусе. Боеприпасы ХАБ-250 конструктивно не предназначались и никогда не снаряжались зарином", - заявил генерал.
    "ХАБ-250 при применении взрывался в воздухе на высоте от 30 до 70 метров, поэтому никакой воронки не оставил бы", - сказал И.Конашенков.
    "Только прибытие и работа в Хан-Шейхуне специальной миссии экспертов поможет установить объективную картину происшедшего 4 апреля", - заявил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ.
    И.Конашенков сказал, что после инцидента в Хан-Шейхуне прошел месяц, однако представители западных стран и эксперты Организации по запрещению химического оружия на месте инцидента так и не побывали.
    "Только слухи и гипотезы на основе данных из соцсетей, опровергнутые экспертами даже на Западе", - сказал генерал.
    "Местные боевики, узнав неделю назад о приглашении Дамаском экспертов ОЗХО в Хан-Шейхун, по чьей-то команде уже залили единственную воронку от якобы разрыва химического боеприпаса цементным раствором", - заявил И.Конашенков.
    "На этом фоне появление псевдосенсационного расследования этой самой воронки так называемыми экспертами правозащитной организации Human Rights Watch с обнаружением там, спустя месяц, уже фрагментов советского авиационного боеприпаса ХАБ-250 со следами зарина вряд ли должно удивлять", - добавил представитель Минобороны РФ.
    7 апреля США нанесли ракетный удар по аэродрому сирийской правительственной армии "Шайрат". В США считают, что с этого аэродрома была совершена химическая атака в Хан-Шейхуне, которая привела к большим человеческим жертвам.
    Власти Сирии заявили, что готовы допустить на аэродром "Шайрат" независимых экспертов, российские военные пообещали обеспечить безопасность миссии.
    В апреле европейские СМИ со ссылкой на гендиректора ОЗХО Ахмеда Узюмджу сообщили, что в Хан-Шейхуне мог быть применен зарин либо его аналог.
    Российские военные заявили, что химического оружия у армии Сирии нет"

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=450014


"Российский военный советник погиб в Сирии в результате обстрела подразделения сирийской армии снайпером боевиков, говорится в сообщении Минобороны РФ.

"В результате обстрела боевиками подразделения сирийских войск погиб российский военный советник подполковник Алексей Бучельников. ​Алексей Бучельников находился в Сирии в составе группы российских военных советников, выполняя задачи обучения личного состава артиллерийских подразделений сирийских войск. ​Во время проведения занятия по боевой подготовке сирийское подразделение подверглось обстрелу снайпера боевиков. Подполковник Бучельников получил смертельное ранение", - сообщило военное ведомство.

Последний раз подобный инцидент имел место 20 апреля. Тогда в результате нападения боевиков на военный гарнизон правительственных войск погиб российский военный советник майор Сергей Бордов.

Известно, что при нападении российский офицер организовал действия сирийских военнослужащих, не допустив прорыва террористов в жилой городок. В ходе боя офицер получил смертельные ранения. Командованием Бордов был представлен к государственной награде посмертно."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российский военный советник убит снайпером боевиков в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


...


" Известные потери российских БЛА в Сирии

Взято у коллег bmpd





Российский БЛА «Элерон-3СВ», разбившийся в Сирии из-за технических неполадок, Латакия, 20.07.2015 (с) spioenkop.blogspot.ru

Всего к весне 2016 г. Россия развернула в Сирии 30 беспилотных комплексов, в  состав которых входило около 70 БЛА. В декабре к ним прибавились еще три комплекса с 6-9 БЛА для контроля за режимом прекращения огня."

Известные потери российских БЛА в Сирии: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Советник президента Турции Ильнур Чевик заявил о возможности "случайного" удара по американским силам специального назначения на севере Сирии, сообщает Politico.

По его словам, взаимодействие войск США с курдскими отрядами самообороны YPG на турецко-сирийской границе может иметь крайне негативные последствия. "Мы не обратим внимание на то, что там есть американская военная техника. Внезапно, по чистой случайности, несколько ракет могут попасть в них", — заявил Чевик в одном из радиоинтервью.

Ранее представители курдского ополчения YPG сообщили, что американские военные начали переброску бронетехники к турецко-сирийской границе. Утверждается, что основные силы размещены на линии Кобани — Эль-Камышлы. По информации Wall Street Journal, войска США приступили к патрулированию северных районов Сирии, чтобы предотвратить возможные инциденты между сторонами конфликта."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170504/1493691150.html

"Ножвспину", как особенности турецкой политики))


"Астана, 4 мая. Россия уверена, что власти Сирии будут соблюдать запрет на использование военной авиации в зонах деэскалации. Об этом в четверг заявил глава российской делегации на переговорах в Астане — спецпредставитель президента РФ по Сирии Александр Лаврентьев.

«Мы выражаем уверенность, что после такого заявления полеты сирийской боевой авиации и их работа на территориях зон деэскалации прекратится», — отметил он.

По словам Лаврентьева, ВКС России также прекратят боевые вылеты на этих территориях в том случае, если в зонах деэскалации не будет никаких провокаций, связанных с попытками дестабилизировать ситуацию в соседних регионах."

https://riafan.ru/749763-rossiya-uve...ah-deeskalacii

"Хама, 4 мая. Правительственные войска при поддержке ВКС РФ обмениваются ударами с боевиками на севере провинции Хама.

Активные военные операции на севере Хамы временно приостановлены, однако стороны продолжают обмениваться ракетными и артиллерийскими ударами. Сирийская армия применила против боевиков террористической группировки «Джебхат ан-Нусра» (запрещена в России) реактивные системы залпового огня, российские летчики нанесли авиаудар по позициям джихадистов на окраине города Латамина.

Сообщается, что накануне исламисты попытались прорваться на юг провинции около города Саламия, нанеся удар по блокпостам САА, защищающим поселок Аль-Сатахьян. Атака захлебнулась через несколько часов, боевики потеряли четыре человека."




https://riafan.ru/749293-vks-rf-i-sa...oroda-latamina


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1PShNdV44U


"Астана, 4 мая. Четыре зоны деэскалации в Сирии будут установлены на полгода с возможностью пролонгации на аналогичный период, возможно действие меморандума станет бессрочным, заявил глава делегации РФ на переговорах в Астане Александр Лаврентьев.

Сегодня по результатам межсирийских переговоров в Астане был подписан меморандум о создании четырех зон деэскалации. «Мы договорились, что зоны деэскалации будут установлены на период 6 месяцев с возможностью автоматического продления еще на 6 месяцев, если не будет каких-либо обстоятельств и принято другое решение странами-гарантами», — прокомментировал вопрос представитель российской делегации на переговорах по Сирии Александр Лаврентьев. По словам высокопоставленного дипломата, при необходимости меморандум может стать бессрочным."

https://riafan.ru/749783-lavrentev-r...alacii-v-sirii



"Сделка №3

    В Астане заключили очередную сделку по Сирии. Теперь, вместо двусторонних договоренностей России и США, которые вылились в две сделки в 2016 году (удачная февральская и неудачная сентябрьская), сообразили на троих. Вместо США со стороны боевиков выступила Турция + добавился Иран.

    Делегации из России, Ирана и Турции подписали документ о создании четырех зон безопасности в Сирии на линии соприкосновения правительственных и оппозиционных войск. Границы зон и прочие технические вопросы должны быть решены к 22 мая

    До конца мая в Сирии будут созданы четыре зоны безопасности в местах соприкосновения правительственных войск с отрядами вооруженной оппозиции. Внутри зон будет запрещено применение оружия и обеспечена работа гуманитарных организаций. По периметру зон будут созданы безопасные районы для пресечения боестолкновений. К такому соглашению в четверг, 4 мая, пришли стороны сирийского конфликта в ходе четвертого раунда переговоров в Астане. В консультациях приняли участие представители официального Дамаска и вооруженной оппозиции, а также делегации из России, Ирана и Турции — стран — гарантов соглашения, передает «РИА Новости».
    Согласно принятому в Астане меморандуму, на территории Сирии создаются четыре обширных «островка безопасности». С севера на юг это зона в провинции Идлиб, к северу от города Хомса, в Восточной Гуте (пригород Дамаска) и на юге страны, в районе города Даръа. В других частях страны, где различные силы ведут борьбу с боевиками «Исламского государства» (запрещенная в России террористическая организация) зоны создаваться не будут.
    График дальнейших дипломатических действий выглядит следующим образом. В течение пяти дней (к 9 мая) страны-гаранты создадут рабочую группу на уровне уполномоченных по определению границ зон безопасности и решению технических вопросов. Эта работа должна быть завершена к 22 мая, то есть в двухнедельный срок. Следующий раунд переговоров в Астане пройдет в середине июля. На нем трехсторонняя рабочая группа должна будет отчитаться о ходе мирного урегулирования. По словам замминистра иностранных дел Ирана Хоссейна Ансари, реализация меморандума займет около месяца.

В Астане подписали меморандум о*создании зон безопасности в*Сирии :: Политика :: РБК - цинк


    PS. Снижение интенсивности боевых действий в этих районах намекает на то, что в мае-июне САА и ее союзники развернут масштабные наступательные операции в Восточном Хомсе, Западной Ракке и скорее всего мы увидим удар с целью деблокады Дейр-эз-Зора. Но все это будет возможно лишь в том случае, если Турция сможет гарантировать прекращение огня со стороны боевиков, тем более, стоит помнить, что в том же Идлибе, Ан-Нусра и Ко явно перемирие соблюдать не будут (тем более, что коалиция возглавляемая "Ан-Нусрой" конфликтует с коалицией "Ахрар-аш-Шам" ориентирующейся на Турцию), так что на полное прекращение огня в Идлибе я бы не рассчитывал. А вот в Латакии, Востоной Гуте и Дераа вполне возможно боевые действия пойдут на спад, если конечно Саудовская Аравия и Катар не захотят внести в эти комбинации коррективы, накачав оружием и деньгами боевиков, чтобы они на фоне попыток установить перемирие, развернули наступление в Кунтрейре или Дераа. Плюс не стоит забывать, что США в рамках этой сделки фактически остались за скобками переговорного процесса, вместе с курдами. По хорошему, их надо так же подключать, но нет полной уверенности, что Вашингтон будет заинтересовыван подыгрывать России и Ирану в их турецкой комбинации.

    Сирия чуть ранее уже положительно отозвалась об этой сделке с зонами безопасности, очевидно рассчитывая, что летняя кампания позволит Дамаску существенно расширить контролируемые территории в центральной Сирии. Касательно среднесрочных перспектив данной сделки, то я бы поставил на то, что она будет реализована частично, а стороны извлекут из нее базовые выгоды, улучшив свои позиции в сирийской войне. На полное урегулирование в рамках этой политической схемы я бы не рассчитывал, так как она не учитывает интересы США, курдов и монархий Персидского залива, без чего, война будет продолжаться, пускай и в несколько видоизмененной форме. "

Сделка №3 - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

"Спиралька"...

Сотрудники спецслужб и сирийские военные специалисты продолжают изучать вооружение террористов ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ), уничтоженных на территории Сирийской Арабской республики. Исследуя приборы ночного видения, применяемые боевиками, эксперты пришли к выводу, что электроника, которой были оснащены устройства, произведена на российских предприятиях.
У боевиков ИГИЛ в Сирии нашли оружие с российской электроникой - Политика - МК

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 5 мая. /ТАСС/. Россия с 1 мая прекратила применение авиации в Сирии в рамках подписанного Меморандум о зонах деэскалации в Сирии, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба Вооруженных сил России генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской.

"С 00:00 часов 1 мая прекращено применение авиации ВКС России в районах, соответствующих зонам деэскалации, определенных Меморандумом", - сказал он.

По словам Рудского, командование российской группировки войск в Сирии провело комплекс мероприятий, который обеспечил создание благоприятных условий для подписания Меморандума.

Рудской отметил, что Россия продолжит операцию по уничтожению террористов в районе Кабун, которые обстреливают российское посольство в Дамаске. "В эту зону (где объявлена деэскалация конфликта - прим. ТАСС) не включен район Кабун, который полностью контролируется боевиками "Джебхат ан-Нусры" и откуда осуществляются постоянные обстрелы Дамаска, в том числе российского посольства. Операция по уничтожению террористов в этом районе будет продолжена", - сказал он.

Рудской сообщил, что зона района Кабун расположена в третьей зоне деэскалации - Восточной Гуте, но не входит в нее из-за наличия там боевиков "Джебхат ан-Нусры". 

Ранее сообщалось, что в Сирии будут созданы четыре зоны деэскалации. Как рассказал Рудской, первая и наиболее обширная зона деэскалации создана на севере Сирии. Она захватывает провинцию Идлиб, а также граничащие с ней северо-восточные районы провинции Латакия, западные районы провинции Алеппо и северные районы провинции Хама с населением более одного миллиона человек. Данную зону контролируют вооруженные формирования общей численностью 14,5 тыс. человек.

Вторая зона расположена на севере провинции Хомс. В нее вошли города Эр-Растан и Тель-Биса, а также близлежащие к ним районы, контролируемые отрядами оппозиции, насчитывающими до 3 тыс. боевиков. В данных районах проживает около 180 тыс. мирных жителей, рассказал Рудской.

Третья зона создана в Восточной Гуте. В данном районе вооруженные формирования насчитывают около 9 тыс. человек. "На территории Восточной Гуты проживает порядка 690 тыс. мирных жителей, для беспрепятственного перемещения которых сирийские власти уже развернули восемь контрольно-пропускных пунктов. Многие жители утром выезжают на заработки в Дамаск, а вечером беспрепятственно возвращаются домой", - сообщил Рудской.

Четвертая зона расположена на юге Сирии в приграничных с Иорданией районах провинций Дераа и Кунейтра. Эта зона в основном контролируется отрядами так называемого Южного фронта общей численностью до 15 тыс. человек. В районе проживают до 800 тыс. мирных жителей, сообщил Рудской. 

Меморандум о создании зон деэскалации подписали в четверг в Астане глава российской делегации, спецпредставитель президента РФ по сирийскому урегулированию Александр Лаврентьев, заместитель министра иностранных дел Турции по Ближнему Востоку и Африке Седат Онал, заместитель министра иностранных дел Ирана по делам арабо-африканских стран Хосейн Джабери Ансари.

Продолжение совместной борьбы

Россия, Турция и Иран продолжат совместную борьбу с террористическими формированиями на территории Сирии, сказал он. "Хочу подчеркнуть, что подписание Меморандума о создании зон деэскалации в Сирийской Арабской Республике не означает прекращение борьбы с террористами ИГИЛ и "Джабхат ан-Нусры" (запрещены в РФ - прим. ТАСС) на территории Сирии", - заявил он.

По словам Рудского, страны-гаранты обязуются принимать все необходимые меры для продолжения борьбы с формированиями этих и других связанных с ними террористических организаций в зонах деэскалации, а также оказывать содействие правительственным войскам и вооруженной оппозиции в борьбе с боевиками в других районах Сирии.

По его словам, зоны безопасности под контролем формирований из России, Турции и Ирана будут созданы вдоль границ зон деэскалации. "Для предотвращения инцидентов и боевых столкновений между конфликтующими сторонами вдоль границ зон деэскалации создаются полосы безопасности, которые включают наблюдательные пункты для контроля за соблюдением режима перемирия и контрольно-пропускные пункты для обеспечения перемещения гражданского населения без оружия, доставки гуманитарной помощи и содействия экономической деятельности", - сказал он.

"Работа контрольно-пропускных и наблюдательных пунктов, а также управление зонами безопасности будет осуществляться персоналом и формированиями России, Турции и Ирана. По взаимной договоренности стран-гарантов могут привлекаться силы других сторон", - добавил Рудской. 

В настоящее время командование российской группировки под руководством Генерального штаба проводит расчеты необходимого количества контрольно-пропускных и наблюдательных пунктов, а также сил и средств для обеспечения их деятельности. "В течение двух недель из представителей стран-гарантов будет создана Совместная рабочая группа, которая до 4 июня 2017 года представит для утверждения точные границы зон деэскалации и полос безопасности, а также карты отмежевания формирований вооруженной оппозиции от террористических группировок", - сказал Рудской.

При этом представитель Генштаба добавил, что Меморандум позволяет в дальнейшем увеличить количество зон безопасности. "При необходимости в зависимости от развития обстановки Меморандум позволяет сформировать дополнительные зоны деэскалации", - сказал он.

Меморандум по безопасности полетов в Сирии обсудят в ближайшее время

Вопрос возвращения России к полноценному участию в Меморандуме по предотвращению инцидентов в воздушном пространстве Сирии будет обсуждаться в ближайшее время, сказал Рудской.

"Вопрос возвращения России к полноценному участию в Меморандуме по предотвращению инцидентов в воздушном пространстве Сирии будет обсуждаться в ходе двухсторонних контактов с американскими коллегами в самое ближайшее время", - сказал Рудской.

Он напомнил, что данное соглашение является действенным инструментом по исключению опасных инцидентов в воздухе. После удара американских крылатых ракет по авиабазе Шайрат российская сторона приостановила свое участие в данном соглашении.

Американские корабли атаковали сирийскую авиабазу Шайрат крылатыми ракетами Tomahawk в ночь на 7 апреля. В Вашингтоне заявили, что атака стала ответом на предполагаемое применение химического оружия в сирийской провинции Идлиб 4 апреля, ответственность за которое Запад возлагает на Дамаск. В Москве назвали удар по Шайрату агрессией."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Россия с 1 мая прекратила применение боевой авиации в Сирии - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" ВАШИНГТОН, 5 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Шитов/. Авиация США и их партнеров по коалиции в Сирии намерена бомбить экстремистов повсюду. Такой ответ дали в пресс-службе Пентагона на вопрос ТАСС о том, намерены ли США прекратить полеты над зонами деэскалации в этой стране.

"Наша коалиция будет по-прежнему нацеливаться на ИГ и "Аль-Каиду" (запрещенные в РФ террористические группировки) повсюду, где те орудуют, чтобы у них не было безопасного укрытия", - заявил по этому поводу представитель министерства обороны США майор Адриан Рэнкин-Гэллоуэй.

При этом он добавил, что коалиция продолжает сведение к минимуму риска для коалиционных и иных самолетов в небе над Сирией, включая российские. "Мы, однако, не станем обсуждать подробности того, как обеспечивать это в сложных условиях большой скученности в боевом пространстве в Сирии", - сказал представитель военного ведомства США.

Ранее глава российской делегации на переговорах по Сирии в Астане, спецпредставитель президента по сирийскому урегулированию Александр Лаврентьев заявил журналистам, что зоны деэскалации в Сирии будут закрыты для авиации США и коалиции."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

США не намерены прекращать полеты над зонами деэскалации в Сирии - Международная панорама - ТАСС


"МОСКВА, 5 мая. /ТАСС/. Основные усилия Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России после подписания меморандума о создании зон деэскалации в Сирии будут направлены на развитие наступления на восток от Пальмиры и последующее деблокирование города Дейр эз-Зор. Об этом сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской.

"Установление зон деэскалации позволит правительственным войскам высвободить значительное количество войск. ВКС России продолжат оказывать поддержку сирийским вооруженным силам по уничтожению бандформирований международной террористической организации ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС)", - сказал Рудской.

По его словам, основные усилия будут направлены на развитие наступления на восток от Пальмиры и последующее деблокирование города Дейр эз-Зор, свыше трех лет находящегося в осаде боевиков, а также освобождение северо-восточных территорий в провинции Алеппо вдоль реки Евфрат.

Меморандум о создании зон деэскалации подписали в четверг в Астане глава российской делегации, спецпредставитель президента РФ по сирийскому урегулированию Александр Лаврентьев, заместитель министра иностранных дел Турции по Ближнему Востоку и Африке Седат Онал, заместитель министра иностранных дел Ирана по делам арабо-африканских стран Хосейн Джабери Ансари."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4235244

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирийский 24-й бомбит Кабун.

----------


## OKA

" Парад в Сирии в честь Дня Победы 9 мая: фото А-50 ВКС РФ на авиабазе Хмеймим


На заднем плане - самолет ДРЛО А-50 и самолет РТР Ил-20 ВКС РФ.




Парад войск на российской авиабазе Хмеймим в честь Дня Победы 9 мая. На заднем плане представлены образцы боевой авиационной техники ВКС РФ, включая А-50, Ил-20, Ил-76, Ту-154, Су-25, Су-30, Су-34, Су-35, Ми-28, Ми-35."

Парад в Сирии в честь Дня Победы 9 мая: фото А-50 ВКС РФ на авиабазе Хмеймим: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"КАИР, 13 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Александр Елистратов/. Пять мирных жителей погибли при авиаударе, нанесенном ВВС международной коалиции, которую возглавляют США, близ города Дэйр-эз-Зор на северо-востоке Сирии. Об этом сообщил телеканал Al Jazeera со ссылкой на собственные источники.

По имеющейся информации, боевые самолеты коалиции атаковали предполагаемые позиции террористов в населенном пункте Эль-Курия, расположенном на востоке Дейр-эз-Зора.

Отмечается, что буквально два дня назад, в ходе ночного налета ВВС коалиции на сирийскую деревню Эс-Салахия, которая находится на севере города Ракка, было убито не менее 11 местных жителей, в том числе четверо детей.

Город Ракка в настоящий момент удерживается террористами группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). Наступление на позиции экстремистов осуществляет арабо-курдская вооруженная коалиция "Силы демократической Сирии", поддержку которой оказывают ВВС коалиции."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Al Jazeera: пять мирных жителей погибли при налете ВВС коалиции у Дейр-эз-Зора - Международная панорама - ТАСС




"САА освободила авиабазу Джира            colonelcassad



    САА полностью освободила район авиабазы Джира, расположенной между Дейр-Хафиром и Евфратом. База уже несколько лет не контролировалась правительственными силами и занамалась сначала "зелеными", а затем Халифатом.
    Но вчера пришел и ее черед. На подступы к базе САА вышла еще несколько недель назад, но сначала упорное сопротивление боевиков, а затем и необходимость перебрасывать часть сил в северную Хаму, отложили вопрос с авиабазой на потом.
    Но после заключения соглашения в Астане, появилось возможность вновь сосредоточить ударную группировку к востоку от Дейр-Хафира и завершить операцию по освобождению авиабазы. Завершающие бои дались не легко - боевики активно применяли смертников и мобильные противотанковые группы (САА потеряла несколько единиц бронетехники), но в конечном итоге сопротивление противника было сломлено.



    Данная карта отражает российско-сирийский блок прикрывающий Манбидж от турок. Американский к северо-западу и северу от Манбиджа почему то не указывают, хотя подразделения 75-го полка рейнджеров по-прежнему находятся в районе Манбиджа.
    С ее занятием, перед САА открывается дорога вдоль южного берега Евфрата к административным границам провинции Ракки и последующему продвижению к американскому плацдарму в районе Табки. Продвижение на югу, должно со временем полностью обезопасить от набегов боевиков трассу Ханассер-Алеппо.

  

    В целом, занятия Джиры является существенным оперативным успехом, который создает благоприятные предпосылки для развития наступательных операций к востоку от Алеппо, где пользуясь тем, что Халифат будет оттягивать войска для защиты Ракки, можно существенно расширить контролируемую территорию."

Полностью здесь :

САА освободила авиабазу Джира - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирийская авиабаза в Шайрате возобновила операцию против террористов. Ещё апрельские фото.

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня коалиция США нанесла удар по силам проправительственных отрядов в Сирийской Арабской Республике. Об этом сообщили агентства Reurers и France Press со ссылкой на американские источники.

Как удалось выяснить «Русской Весне», удар был нанесен в ответ на попытку приближения сил сторонников правительства Сирии к позициям проамериканской группировки «Новая сирийская армия» (НСА) в сирийской провинции Сувейда. 

По имеющейся информации, обстрел бы произведен вблизи сирийско-иорданской границы в 27 км от населенного пункта Танфа, где и базируется группировка НСА, которую готовят и вооружают американские спецслужбы.

«Конвой двигался по дороге и не отвечал на многократные попытки предупредить его не приближаться к силам коалиции в Ат-Танфе», — рассказал «Франс Пресс» военный источник из Вооруженных сил США.

По информации боевиков «Новой сирийской армии», колонна проправительственных сил состояла из 4-х танков, 8 пикапов, 4 автомобилей с пулеметами, одной самоходной зенитной установки «Шилка». 

По предварительным данным, огонь коалиции был предупредительным. 

    Как удалось выяснить «Русской Весне», обстрел был произведен в сторону подразделений проиранской милиции (ополчение, вооружаемое иранскими вооруженными силами). По предварительным данным потерь нет.

Ранее проамериканская группировка «Новая сирийская армия» подвергалось авианалетам со стороны ВКС России, в июне 2016 года была разбомблена база этого незаконного вооруженного формирования, расположенная именно в н.п. Танфа.

В тоже время по данным арабских СМИ, военный самолет Коалиции США вошел в воздушное пространство Сирии с иорданской границы и атаковал колонну из пяти танков T-62.

Конвой состоял из солдат Сирийской Арабской армии, Национальных сил обороны (NDF), «Хезболлы» и проиранских ополченцев из иракского шиитского «Батальона имама аль-Али».

Со ссылкой на военный источник сообщается, что 2 танка были уничтожены, самоходная зенитная установка «Шилка» получила повреждения, 6 военнослужащих погибли, еще трое ранены."

Источник: СРОЧНО: Авиаудар коалиции США по колонне ополченцев в Сирии — подробности | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

" Сирийская армия начинает операцию East Road по деблокаде Дэйр-Эз-Зор и контролю над границами

Операция - East Road (Восточная дорога): три направления наступления

1 - Восточная Пальмира: Сирийская армия и союзные формирования наступают в направлении Арак (Arak) в Восточной Пальмире и горах Абира (Abira Mountain) на северо-востоке. Цель состоит в том, чтобы достичь Дэйр-Эз-Зор с этого направления и освободить его от боевиков халифата.

2 - Юго-западная Пальмира: сирийская армия и союзные формирования ликвидируют разрыв между Восточным Каламуном и Бадиа-эль-Шам (Badia Al Sham), а также проводят операцию по недопущению контроля над районом силами США/Иордании.

3 - К югу от военного аэропорта Аль-Сиен (Al Seen): Сирийская армия и союзные формирования продвинулись на 65 км по дороге Дамаск-Пальмира-Багдад в ходе первой фазы операции, а теперь находятся на расстоянии около 55 км от Аль-Танф (Al Tanf ). Цель состоит в том, чтобы освободить Аль-Танф и встретиться с иракскими войсками по ту сторону границы."

Сирийская армия начинает операцию East Road по деблокаде Дэйр-Эз-Зор и контролю над границами : diana_mihailova

Ещё про колонну :

" Aвиаудар ВВС США по конвою сирийских войск около города Эт-Танф

Момент авиаудара ВВС Коалици по конвою иракских добровольцев близ города Ат-Танф.mp4 -- Радикал-Видео

Авиаудар был нанесен по конвою из бригады 313, колонна которой состояла из шести танков Т-62, одной ЗСУ-23-4 «Шилка» и нескольких пикапов. Самолет коалиции зашел со стороны иорданской границы на малой высоте, сделал несколько предупредительных выстрелов, после чего ракетами уничтожил 2 танка, «Шилку» и несколько внедорожников. Погибло 6 бойцов, трое ранены. В колонне насчитывалось 50 человек.

Американская CBS сообщает о двух инцидентах. В первом из них конвой из 27 машин правительственных сил приблизились на 18 миль к Эт-Танфу, который нарушил установленную американцами 34-мильную зону и не реагировал на попытки запугать их.  После чего американский летательный аппарат нанес удар по конвою.

Во втором случае в зону залетел безоружный сирийский Су-22, который был перехвачен парой американских F-22."

Видеосъемка авиаудара ВВС США по конвою сирийских войск около города Эт-Танф: diana_mihailova



"Силы американской коалиции нанесли воздушный удар по колонне САА и про-асадовской иранской милиции Катаиб Имам Али, направлявшихся к границе Сирии в районе Танф.




В колонне шли 62 танка и до 500 человек.

В результате воздушной атаки , по неподтвержденным данным, убиты до 50 человек.

В атаке принимали участие истребители королевских ВВС Иордании.

Коалиция предупредила об атаке русских, а также открыла предупредительный огонь по колонне, но та не остановилась.

Колонна была остановлена в 37 км от штаба ССА в Танф.CNN Arabic сообщает, что коалиция послала в район продвижения колонны два самолета. Когда их указания о прекращении движения не были выполнены, колонна была атакована. В колонне по данным канала шло 20 единиц бронетехники. Пять машин находились в 29 км от базы мятежников в Танф в тот момент, когда против них были посланы самолеты.

Остатки созданной и обученной американцами Новой Сирийской Армии, известные теперь ка Джейш Магавир а-Тавра, также якобы приняли участие в атаке. Они сообщили в социальных сетях, что в результате “скоординированного с силами коалиции удара” в районе Бади Шамийя уничтожены 5 сирийских танков и 12 военных машин."

В атаке против колонны сирийской армии принимали участие ВВС Иордании

----------


## OKA

' Сирийская Арабская Армия проводит операцию в Аль-Танфе после авиаудара ВВС США




Кадры, снятые в пятницу, показывают силы Сирийской Арабской Армии (SAA), проводящие операцию на окраине южного города Аль-Танф на следующее утро после того, как авиация возглавляемой США коалиции нанесла удар по сирийским проправительственным силам в этом районе."

Сирийская Арабская Армия проводит операцию в Аль-Танфе после авиаудара ВВС США: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" Российский флаг над дамбой Зулуф защищает сирийскую армию от авианалетов ВВС США

Российский флаг поднятый сирийской армией над дамбой Зулуф. Довольно умно, если вы хотите избежать авианалетов США.



Российские десантники и специальные силы прибыли в провинцию Al-Sweida на этой неделе, после американских атак на проправительственный конвой, сообщил военный источник прошедшей ночью.
Российский персонал  будет играть роль советников сирийского правительства на юге Сирии и в то же время еще помогать удерживать от потенциальных ответных действий американские и иорданские военные силы, которые захватили ниши в мухафазах Al-Sweida и Homs.
По некоторым (но неподтвержденным) источникам активистов из СМИ в южной Сирии, российские силы планируют построить базу между границей провинции Al-Sweida и Иорданом.
Появились слухи о развертывании 31-й бригады (с российскими спецсилами); Они якобы предназначены для связывания сил противника и оказания помощи правительственным войскам в захвате иракского пограничного перехода (пересечения границы с Ираком)."

Российский флаг над дамбой Зулуф защищает сирийскую армию от авианалетов ВВС США: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Альпарслан Челик (Alparslan Çelik), обвиняемый в убийстве российского пилота Су-24М Олега Пешкова, приговорен в Турции к пяти годам тюрьмы за незаконное владение оружием.

Об этом сообщает Haberturk.



При этом, как сообщает адвокат Челика, суд не рассматривал дело о причастности Челика к гибели российского летчика Пешкова.

Российский бомбардировщик Су-24М в ноябре 2015 года был сбит турецким истребителем F-16 над сирийской территорией и упал в 4 км от границы с Турцией. Анкара утверждает, что Су-24М вошёл в ее воздушное пространство."

Награда уже нашла героя: осужден обвиняемый в убийстве российского пилота Су-24М Олега Пешкова: diana_mihailova

Спрятали...



"Израильский беспилотный самолет-разведчик Skylark упал на ливанской территории неподалеку от города Aita."

 

Израильский беспилотный разведчик Skylark упал на территории Ливана: diana_mihailova


Американские спецназовские дроны, сбитые (или найденные) в Сев. Латакии :

   

Chris Tomson | Al-Masdar News

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...thern-latakia/


Хомс :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

*Пентагон недоволен "непрофессиональным" перехватом истребителем РФ самолета ВВС США* 
Ссылка - Пентагон недоволен "непрофессиональным" перехватом истребителем РФ самолета ВВС США

Российский истребитель осуществил в Сирии перехват американского самолета-заправщика, который в Пентагоне охарактеризовали как "непрофессиональный".

Как передает ТАСС, об этом сообщил командующий американской авиации на Ближнем Востоке и в Юго-Западной Азии генерал-лейтенант Джеффри Харригиан.

По его словам, американская сторона связалась с российскими коллегами и выразила свою озабоченность по поводу случившегося.

Харригиан отметил, что речь шла об "истребителе Су-22 или Су-30". Он подчеркнул, что представители ВВС РФ нормально отреагировали на озабоченность американцев и принесли им свои извинения.

19 мая председатель Комитета начальников штабов ВС США генерал Джозеф Данфорд сообщил, что, что Российская Федерация и Соединенные Штаты Америки открыли - на уровне генералитета - еще один военный канал связи для предотвращения инцидентов между своими вооруженными силами в Сирии.

По его словам, оперативная связь осуществляется по телефонному каналу между российским армейским контингентом в Сирии и центром операций ВВС США на Ближнем Востоке и в Южной Азии, расположенным на базе Эль-Удейд в столице Катара.

..........


*США заявили о перехвате своего самолета в Сирии российским истребителем*
Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/incident/29857969/?frommail=1

Российский истребитель выполнил перехват самолета ВВС США в небе над Сирией, заявил командующий американскими ВВС в регионе Джеффри Харригиан. Действия российского самолета он назвал «непрофессиональными».


Истребитель Воздушно-космических сил России перехватил военный самолет США в небе над Сирией, сообщил командующий ВВС США на Ближнем Востоке генерал-лейтенант Джеффри Харригиан, сообщает Reuters. Москва принесла извинения за инцидент.

Когда именно произошел инцидент, не уточняется. Также неизвестно, о каких конкретно самолетах идет речь. Действия российских военных генерал-лейтенант назвал при этом «непрофессиональными».

Харригиан добавил, что военные России и США стали чаще связываться друг с другом, чтобы избежать инцидентов в небе над Сирией. По его словам, по мере того, как боевики запрещенной в России террористической группировки «Исламское государство» теряют территорию, воздушное пространство над Сирией становится все более и более загруженным.

Как сообщает в Twitter присутствовавший на брифинге Харригиана журналист Voice of America Джефф Селдин, Харригиан заявил, что за исключением описанного случая Россия придерживалась «того, о чем мы ее просили» в Сирии.

В октябре 2015 года Россия и США подписали меморандум о предотвращении инцидентов в небе над Сирией. Документ регламентировал действия самолетов и беспилотников двух стран. После его подписания государства наладили каналы оперативной связи, их предполагалось использовать для оперативного решения кризисных ситуаций.

Москва в апреле 2017 года заявила о том, что приостанавливает действие этого соглашения. На такой шаг Россия пошла после того, как США 7 апреля нанесли удар ракетами «Томагавк» по сирийской авиабазе в провинции Хомс. Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что удар стал реакцией на применение президентом Сирии Башаром Асадом химического оружия.

Военные России и США 6 мая заявили о готовности возобновить действие меморандума.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МОСКВА, 24 мая 2017 г. 

Окончательная версия причин катастрофы Ту-154 на Черном море установлена с уверенностью в 99%. Об этом сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на "правительственном часе" в Совете Федерации.

Как сообщили в оборонном ведомстве, на борту воздушного судна находились 92 человека, музыканты ансамбля имени Александрова, представители СМИ.

"Конечно, нам важно узнать действительно, поэтому мы буквально несколько недель назад завершили работу на месте, работу в акватории на дне по поиску всех необходимых деталей. У нас есть на 99% уверенность, что мы имеем окончательную версию причин катастрофы". Но этот "один" (процент), который нам требуется для того, чтобы быть абсолютно уверенными и абсолютно честными перед всеми... Думаю, в ближайшее время, наверное, получим последние данные и озвучим окончательную версию", - сказал он.

ТАСС.

----------


## OKA

"ВКС РФ доставили в Дейр эз-Зор гуманитарную помощь "

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ка-52 уничтожает технику ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) на юго-востоке Пальмиры.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

А/б Джира :

    




http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3443638.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

полёт на дальность 7.9км всего 11 секунд ... около 700 м/с получается
вихрь сильно модернизировали

----------


## kabuki

> полёт на дальность 7.9км всего 11 секунд ... около 700 м/с получается
> вихрь сильно модернизировали


Где там 11? Видно же, что при пусках с 7.9 счётчик времени начинает отсчёт с 20..21 сек.
Просто при монтаже вырезаны куски во время полёта.

----------


## ZHeN

> Где там 11? Видно же, что при пусках с 7.9 счётчик времени начинает отсчёт с 20..21 сек.
> Просто при монтаже вырезаны куски во время полёта.


Счётчик показывает 21с, но попадание происходит в момент, когда остаётся 10с. И не похоже, что там монтаж

----------


## kabuki

> Счётчик показывает 21с, но попадание происходит в момент, когда остаётся 10с. И не похоже, что там монтаж


Как же не монтаж, если это просто по-другому смонтированные пуски с предыдущего видео. В другом порядке, по-другому расположены экраны и вырезаны куски полёта ракеты. Полное время полёта на 8км можно посчитать в предыдущем видео, где ничего не вырезано. Даже чуть больше 21 секунды получается. Да и даже тут видно, что попадания происходят не когда написано 10, а в следующий момент, когда 10 сменяется на пустоту. Да и собственно следы монтажа по вырезанию кусков отчётливо видны, если смотреть в полном размере на ютюбе.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Шойгу доложил Путину об успешном ударе «Калибрами» по боевикам в Сирии

Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу доложил президенту Владимиру Путину о пусках крылатых ракет «Калибр» по позициям боевиков запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство» в районе сирийской Пальмиры.

Министр проинформировал об этом президента поздно вечером во вторник, 30 мая, назвав пуски успешными, сообщил пресс-секретарь Путина Дмитрий Песков.
«Шойгу доложил Путину о серии успешных пусков ракет “Калибр”, произведенных с подводной лодки из акватории Средиземного моря по целям ИГ на территории Сирии», — передает слова Пескова «Интерфакс».

Информацию об ударе крылатыми ракетами распространило Министерство обороны. Ракеты были выпущены с подводной лодки «Краснодар» и фрегата «Адмирал Эссен». В ведомстве заявили, что все цели в виде живой силы террористов и военной техники были поражены. В министерстве подчеркнули, что о запусках ракет были заранее проинформированы представители Турции, США и Израиля.

https://news.mail.ru/incident/29926633/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

> Шойгу доложил Путину об успешном ударе «Калибрами» по боевикам в Сирии
> 
> Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу доложил президенту Владимиру Путину о пусках крылатых ракет «Калибр» по позициям боевиков запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство» в районе сирийской Пальмиры.
> 
> Министр проинформировал об этом президента поздно вечером во вторник, 30 мая, назвав пуски успешными, сообщил пресс-секретарь Путина Дмитрий Песков.
> «Шойгу доложил Путину о серии успешных пусков ракет “Калибр”, произведенных с подводной лодки из акватории Средиземного моря по целям ИГ на территории Сирии», — передает слова Пескова «Интерфакс».
> 
> Информацию об ударе крылатыми ракетами распространило Министерство обороны. Ракеты были выпущены с подводной лодки «Краснодар» и фрегата «Адмирал Эссен». В ведомстве заявили, что все цели в виде живой силы террористов и военной техники были поражены. В министерстве подчеркнули, что о запусках ракет были заранее проинформированы представители Турции, США и Израиля.
> 
> https://news.mail.ru/incident/29926633/?frommail=1

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Филиппины

----------


## Djoker

Дамаск

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Х-29Л?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"Сирия, 5 июня. САА освободила ключевой город Маскана в восточной части Алеппо. ССА** и коалиция объявили о формировании военной базы на юго-востоке Хомса. Курды заняли район дамбы Аль-Хуррия и город Хунейда к юго-западу от Ракки, сообщает военный источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Сирии Ахмад Марзук (Ahmad Marzouq).



Коротко об итогах противостояния 

ВКС РФ: уничтожили более 80 террористов ИГ* на подступах к Пальмире; наносили авиаудары по позициям боевиков на окраине района Даръа Аль-Балад; провели бомбардировку укрепрайонов радикалов ИГИЛ* вблизи города Укейрибат на востоке Хамы.

Сирийская арабская армия (САА): провела обстрелы опорных пунктов боевиков вблизи городов Ирбин и Хараста в Восточной Гуте; освободила город Маскана в восточной части Алеппо; открыла ответный огонь по позициям исламистов близ населенных пунктов Аль-Эйс, Зитан и Аль-Халаса к югу от Алеппо; освободила несколько населенных пунктов вблизи магистрали Пальмира — Дейр эз-Зор на востоке Хомса; отбила атаку ИГ в районе Аль-Панорама в Дейр эз-Зоре; ликвидировала 26 радикалов в районе Аль-Маншия в Даръа.

 «Исламское государство» (ИГИЛ): пыталось проникнуть на территорию Ливана; предпринимало попытки прорвать оборону САА в районе Пальмиры; провело обстрел укрепрайонов САА недалеко от города Тель Джадид на востоке Хамы; потеряло город Баадж на северо-западе Ирака; сбило беспилотник иракской армии в районе Аль-Шафаа в Мосуле.

Сирийская свободная армия (ССА): открыла огонь по городу Тель Рифъат, находящемуся под контролем курдов, на севере Алеппо; совместно с коалицией объявила о создании военной базы в 70 километрах к востоку от пограничного поста «Ат-Танф».

Курды: провели артобстрел военной базы Турции вблизи города Мари; отбили у боевиков ИГ плотину Аль-Хуррия и населенный пункт Хунейда к юго-западу от Ракки.

Международная коалиция: провела военные учения с боевиками-оппозиционерами в южной части Хомса; нанесла авиаудар по Ракке, есть мирные жертвы."

В Дамаске в минувшие сутки продолжились столкновения в районе Восточной Гуты. Правительственные войска проводили обстрелы опорных пунктов боевиков вблизи городов Ирбин и Хараста. Как сообщал оппозиционный информационный портал SOHR, радикалы понесли потери в технике, также была уничтожена часть оборонительных позиций исламистов. Кроме того, отмечались столкновения вблизи населенных пунктов Бейт Наим и Хош Насри.

Продолжилось противостояние в рядах вооруженной оппозиции в районе города Аль-Ашари. Боевики «Джейш Аль-Ислам»***** предпринимали попытки контратаки на позиции «Файлак Ар-Рахман», передавало информагентство Damascus Now. Тем не менее хоть сколько-нибудь продвинуться на данном направлении «Армии ислама» не удалось. В ходе боев по меньшей мере десять боевиков с обеих сторон были убиты.

Террористы «Исламского государства»* вновь пытались проникнуть на территорию Ливана через Западный Каламун. Однако ливанская разведка быстро обнаружила и нейтрализовала группу боевиков ИГ.

Провинция Алеппо

Карта военных действий — Алеппо

На востоке провинции подразделениям Сирийской арабской армии (САА) во главе со спецотрядом «Тигры» после ожесточенных боев наконец удалось взять под контроль стратегический город Маскана, а также занять ряд населенных пунктов к востоку от него. В целом в ходе наступления армии САР в течение последней недели было ликвидировано более 1200 радикалов «Исламского государства», а также порядка 100 единиц военной техники, как сообщает информационное агентство Al Masdar News. Далее сирийская армия планирует сосредоточить усилия на освобождении территорий на востоке провинции Хама.

На севере Алеппо отмечались стычки между Сирийской демократической армией**** (SDF) и союзными ей Отрядами народной самообороны (YPG) и боевиками Сирийской свободной армии (ССА), поддерживаемыми Анкарой. Согласно данным военного источника на Facebook (24Aleppo), курдские подразделения провели артобстрел военной базы Турции, расположенной вблизи города Мари. В ответ на это, как сообщает Сирийский центр мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека (SOHR), исламисты вместе с турецкими войсками открыли огонь по городу Тель Рифъат, в результате чего оборонительным укреплениям курдов был нанесен серьезный урон.

В юго-западной части региона, несмотря на предупреждение САА, боевики продолжили вести провокационные обстрелы опорных пунктов армии САР, после чего правительственные войска открыли ответный огонь по позициям исламистов близ населенных пунктов Аль-Эйс, Зитан и Аль-Халаса.

Провинция Хомс

Армия Башара Асада в течение дня освободила несколько населенных пунктов вблизи магистрали Пальмира — Дейр эз-Зор, передавало информагентство Al Masdar News. Таким образом, войска САР теперь находятся всего в шести километрах от стратегического нефтяного месторождения Арак, заняв который САА обеспечит себе возможность для наступления на Ас-Сухну. На данном направлении части сирийской армии действуют во главе со спецотрядами 5- го штурмового корпуса, а также при поддержке «Хезболлы» и палестинского проасадовского ополчения «Лива Аль-Кудс».

Вновь фиксировались попытки радикалов ИГИЛ прорвать оборону правительственных войск в районе газовых месторождений Пальмиры. На этот раз боевики использовали террористов-смертников, сообщал Twitter-канал (Terror_Monitor).

ВКС РФ предотвратили переброс новых отрядов «Исламского государства» в район древнего города, разбомбив несколько конвоев боевиков ИГ на пути из Ракки к Пальмире. Об этом сообщало ливанское информационное агентство AMN. Российские военные самолеты уничтожили более 80 террористов ИГИЛ, а также транспортные средства и вооружение радикалов.

В минувшие сутки, кроме того, отмечались короткие столкновения в районе гор Аль-Хураб и недалеко от населенного пункта Аль-Хаммад в восточной части Хомса.

Оппозиционный источник  в Twitter (QalaatAlMudiq) сообщал о том, что Сирийская свободная армия (ССА) совместно с западной коалицией объявила о создании новой военной базы в 70 километрах к востоку от пограничного поста «Ат-Танф», дабы оказать сопротивление поддерживающим Башара Асада ополченческим отрядам, действующим в регионе. Боевики тем временем начали военные учения под руководством военнослужащих США в южной части Хомса.

Провинция Дейр эз-Зор

Весь день разворачивались бои между террористами «Исламского государства» и сирийскими войсками в районе Аль-Панорама недалеко от базы 137-ой бригады Республиканской гвардии. Как сообщал военный источник на своей странице в Twitter (AllyOfTruth), боевики все-таки заняли Аль-Панораму, а также здание автошколы в Дейр эз-Зоре. Тем не менее ливанское информагентство Al Masdar News опровергло данные сведения, сообщив, что прорвать оборону сирийской армии террористам ИГ не удалось.

Военная авиация Сирии в течение дня продолжала наносить удары по укрепрайонам боевиков ИГ близ города Аль-Мухассан к юго-востоку от Дейр эз-Зора, передавал местный Twitter-канал (DeirEzzor24).

Провинция Даръа

В Даръа накануне шли бои в районе Аль-Маншия в южных предместьях столицы региона. Исламисты коалиции «Тахрир Аш-Шам» и «свободной армии» пытались занять последние остающиеся под контролем САА кварталы Аль-Маншии, наступая на опорные пункты сирийской армии, однако бойцы правительственных войск отбили атаку и окружили боевиков. В ходе боев было уничтожено как минимум 26 радикалов, сообщал военный источник в социальной сети Twitter (C_Military1). Оппозиционные источники также подтвердили данную информацию. На данном направлении действуют части 4-й дивизии САА, а также недавно прибывшие отряды «Хезболлы».

ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии, как сообщает информационный портал Al Masdar News,  тем временем нанесли более 20 авиаударов по опорным пунктам исламистов в районе Даръа Аль-Балад. Было уничтожено большое количество техники и значительная часть оборонительных сооружений радикалов.

Провинция Ракка

За прошедшие сутки отряды Сирийской демократической армии (SDF) вместе с курдскими формированиями YPG значительно продвинулись в зачистке территорий в окрестностях столицы провинции. Курдские солдаты отбили у боевиков «Исламского государства» плотину Аль-Хуррия, а также населенный пункт Хунейда к юго-западу от Ракки, сообщает источник в Twitter (warcoresponted), подконтрольный курдам. В данный момент продолжается спецоперация по захвату территорий вокруг дамбы. Ранее бойцы SDF почти полностью заняли город Аль-Мансура.

ВВС международной коалиции во главе с США продолжили бомбить районы Ракки. Под авиаударами военной коалиционной авиации погибло как минимум 15 мирных жителей. Сведений о потерях ИГИЛ в результате бомбардировки не поступало.

Провинция Хама

Вновь были зафиксированы столкновения между правительственными войсками и радикалами «Исламского государства» в районе населенного пункта Аль-Баргутия к востоку от стратегического города Саламия, сообщал информационный портал SOHR. Кроме того российские военные самолеты нанесли серию ударов по укрепрайонам радикалов ИГИЛ вблизи стратегического города Укейрибат, сообщал военный источник в Twitter (leithfadel).

Террористы ИГИЛ провели обстрел укрепрайонов сирийской армии недалеко от города Тель Джадид на востоке Хамы. Никакой информации о нанесенном уроне до сих пор не поступало.

Фиксировались также столкновения в южной части региона. Правительственные силы открыли ответный огонь по позициям боевиков-оппозиционеров в районе населенного пункта Хирбнафсе, сообщал сирийский центр мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека (SOHR).

Ирак

На северо-западе Ирака отряды «Хашд Аш-Шааби» продолжили успешно продвигаться вдоль сирийско-иракской границы и взяли под контроль  город Баадж, а также несколько деревень в его окрестностях, сообщал Twitter-канал (sayed_ridha). Поддержку с воздуха бойцам проправительственного ополчения оказывали ВВС Ирака.

К западу от Мосула в районе населенного пункта Айн Аль-Джанас иракские вооруженные силы захватили у радикалов «Исламского государства» восемь нефтевозов, а также уничтожили большое количество СВУ, сообщал местный Twitter-канал (UrgentNews5). Однако радикалам ИГИЛ удалось сбить беспилотник армии Ирака в районе Аль-Шафаа на западе Мосула. Кроме того, как сообщает информагентство ИГИЛ «Аль-Амак», снайперы ИГ застрелили десять солдат армии Ирака. Тем не менее официально данная информация подтверждена не была.

* Организация запрещена на территории РФ.

https://riafan.ru/804609-siriya-itog...rii-pod-rakkoi

----------


## OKA

" Планы МО США на 2018 г. по военно-технической поддержке боевиков в Сирии и Вооруженных Сил Ирака

В изданном в мае 2017 года документе министерства обороны США «Justification for FY 2018 Overseas Contingency Operations (OCO) Counter-Islamic State Of Iraq And Syria (ISIS) Train And Equip Fund (CTEF)», излагающем пояснения к запросу бюджетных ассигнований на поставку вооружения вооруженным силам Ирака и «умеренной» сирийской оппозиции в 2018 финансовом году, говорится, что силы иракской Контртеррористической службы (Counter-Terrorism Service - CTS; она же Iraqi Counter-Terrorism Force - ICTF; находится в прямом подчинении премьер-министра Ирака) понесли боевые потери в 40 % своего состава в ходе боев с силами халифата в продолжающемся штурме Мосула, и нуждаются в срочном восстановлении боевого потенциала.

CTS состоит из трех бригад иракских Сил специальных операций (Iraqi Special Operations Forces - ISOF; также известны как «Золотая дивизия») и практически полностью оснащается, вооружается и обучается на средства американской помощи в рамках программы «Iraq Тrain and Еquip».

Министерство обороны США запросило в бюджете на 2018 финансовый год 1,269 млрд. долл. на продолжение программы «Train and Equip» в Ираке (в 2017 финансовом году на нее выделялось 1,1764 млрд. долл.). Из этой суммы в 2018 финансовом году 445 млн. долл. выделяется на обучение и оснащение «местных антиИГИЛовских сил» (в первую очередь для CTS), 329 млн. долл. - на программу восполнения потерянного и израсходованного в боевых действиях вооружения и имущества, 70 млн. долл. - на ремонт и техническое обслуживание, 60 млн. долл. - на различные обеспечивающие расходы (в основном, содержание в Ираке учебных центров и полигонов), и, наконец, 365 млн. долл. - на поддержку курдских сил (в 2017 году эта статья отсутствовала).

Предусматривается увеличение штатной численности CTS до 20 тыс. человек в течении трех лет. Для этого, а также для замены потерянного силами CTS  в боевых действиях имущества, в бюджетном запросе 2018 финансового года для CTS планируется поставит имущества на 193,9309 млн. долл. Перечень предполагаемых поставок для CTS включает 375 бронированных автомобилей М1151 HMMWV, 30 автомобилей М1152 HMMWV, 20 эвакуаторов M1089 MTV, 60 грузовых и специальных автомобилей, 175 прицепов в 3/4 т, 15 бронированных бульдозеров D7G, 15 погрузчиков, 6000 карабинов M4 (и 24 тысячи магазинов к ним), 400 ручных пулеметов М249В, 300 единых пулеметов М240В, 450 крупнокалиберных пулеметов М2, 400 автоматических гранатометов Mk 19, 300 помповых ружей, 3000 9-мм пистолетов, 3000 комплектов приборов ночного видения, 5000 бронежилетов, 5000 шлемов PAGST, 12000 противогазов M50, десять генераторов, и др.

Для других иракских сил запрашивается поставка имущества на сумму 126,0761 млн. долл., включая 200 бронированных автомобилей М1151 HMMWV, 52 автомобиля М1152 HMMWV, 43 грузовых автомобиля M1078 LMTV, пять эвакуаторов M1089 MTV, семь трейлеров HET M1070P1 с четырьмя прицепами, 150 пикапов Toyota Hilux, 138 грузовых и специальных автомобилей, 21 прицеп в 3/4 т, 1500 автоматов АК-47, 1500 автоматических винтовок М16, 200 ручных пулеметов М249В, 86 единых пулеметов М240В, 100 помповых ружей, 100 снайперских винтовок М14, 150 минометов калибра 60 мм, 10000 бронежилетов, 10000 шлемов, 13000 противогазов M50, 350 спутниковых телефонов Iridium, и др.

Также иракским силам безопасности предусмотрена поставка различного стрелкового оружия и боеприпасов к нему на сумму 25 млн. долл., поставка антитеррористического и охранного оборудования - на 75 млн. долл., поставка полицейских спецсредств - на 10 млн. долл., и поставка полицейского защитного имущества - на 15 млн. долл.

По статье на программу восполнения иракскими силами потерянного и израсходованного в боевых действиях вооружения и имущества выделяется 328,993 млн. долл., причем 60,15 млн. долл. из этой суммы составят транспортные расходы. По данной программе предполагается поставка 10 бронированных бульдозеров D7, 80 бронированных машин ILAV класса MRAP, 200 бронированных автомобилей М1151А1 HMMWV, 25 грузовиков FMTV, а также поставка боеприпасов стандартов НАТО (суммарно на 49,543 млн. долл.) и нестандартных боеприпасов (100 млн. долл.).

Также в бюджете 2018 финансового года запрашивается 500 млн. долл. на поддержку «умеренной» сирийской вооруженной оппозиции (в 2017 финансовом году ей выделялось 430 млн. долл.). Из запрашиваемых 500 млн. долл., предполагается 393,3 млн. долл. израсходовать на закупку для оппозиции вооружения, боеприпасов и имущества (в 2017 году на это выделялось 322,5 млн. долл.), 6,1 млн. долл. - на содержание учебных лагерей, 40 млн. долл. - на транспортные расходы, и 60,6 млн. долл. - на оперативные и чрезвычайные расходы.

Сообщается, что в настоящее время численность боевиков «проверенной» сирийской оппозиции (Vetted Syrian opposition - VSO) составляет около 25 тысяч человек, и к концу 2018 финансового года их численность планируется довести до 30 тысяч человек.

В счет запрашиваемого финансирования предполагается поставка VSO-сирийской оппозиции 12000 автоматов АК-47 (и 60 тысяч магазинов к ним), 6000 пулеметов ПКМ, 3500 крупнокалиберных пулеметов ДШК, 3500 гранатометов РПГ-7, 100 снайперских винтовок, 80 минометов калибра 60 мм, 80 минометов калибра 82 мм и 75 минометов калибра 120 мм. Также планируется поставка 1000 противотанковых средств AT-4 (видимо, подразумеваются ПТРК 9К111 «Фагот») или СПГ-9. Все это суммарно на 104,2028 млн. долл.

Боеприпасов сирийской оппозиции предполагается поставить на 157,6575 млн. долл., включая 30 млн. патронов 7,62 х 39 мм, 45 млн. патронов 7,62 х 54 мм, 10 млн. патронов 12,7 мм, 450 тысяч патронов 14,5 мм, 450 тысяч выстрелов калибра 23 мм, 25 тысяч гранат ПГ-7ВМ, 10 тысяч термобарических гранат ТБГ-7В, 12500 фугасных и 5000 осветительных мин калибра 60 мм, 15000 фугасных и 7000 осветительных мин калибра 82 мм, 16000 фугасных и 7000 осветительных мин калибра 120 мм, 5500 ручных гранат Ф-1.

Также предполагается поставка 445 различных автомобилей на сумму 26,9297 млн. долл. Список другого имущества оценивается в 104,69545 млн. долл., и включает, в числе прочего, 25 тысяч комплектов обмундирования и экипировки, 450 беспилотных квадрокоптеров, 500 миноискателей CEIA Metal Detector-CMD v 2.0, 150 приборов ночного видения AN/PVS-7D, 150 лазерных прицелов PEQ2A, 200 спутниковых телефонов Iridium 9575, 300 спутниковых пейджеров Iridium Go, 290 биноклей, и др.

Для перевозки имущества для сирийской оппозиции предполагается выделить 50 рейсов военно-транспортных самолетов С-17А (стоимость каждого рейса в среднем 500 тыс. долл.).

Из оперативных и чрезвычайных расходов выделяются ассигнования 21,6 млн. долл. на 6000 «стипендий» по 3600 долл. (речь идет о зарплате боевикам)."

Планы МО США на 2018 г. по военно-технической поддержке боевиков в Сирии и Вооруженных Сил Ирака : diana_mihailova


"Как сообщает информационное агентство "Аль-Масдар": отряды «Магавир ас-Саура» при поддержке американских военных обустраивают новый опорный пункт в районе Аз-Заккяф, расположенном в 70 километрах к северо-востоку от Ат-Танфа в провинции Хомс и в 120 километрах к югу от Аль-Букамаля в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

Таким образом, выполняется "задумка" сил коалиции, возглавляемой США, об отсечении сил САА от Дейр-эз-Зор. Мы об этом уже неоднократно писали. Проасадовские силы и "ихтамнеты" сколько угодно могут "упражняться" в зачистках Алеппо и Дамаска, но общую конфигурацию зон, на которые уже де-факто поделена Сирия, это не изменит....."

http://badcube.livejournal.com/103229.html

----------


## Pilot

Не далеко от Думайра упал МиГ-23. Пилот погиб

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Тут пишут, что восточнее Дамаска сбит Су-22, пилот погиб:

----------


## Антоха

> Тут пишут, что восточнее Дамаска сбит Су-22, пилот погиб:
>  
> https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...15956220932096


судя по килю на фото, это МиГ-23

----------


## Pilot

Это МиГ-23. Сбит зелеными :((((

----------


## lindr

Вот этот борт 

0390324547	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2797	17029 прошел ремонт на 275-й АРЗ в середине 200Х

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 2797

----------


## OKA

https://theaviationist.com/?p=42478

"..Бомбардировщик, взлетевший с базы Аль-Удейд в Катаре, нанес удар по складу оружия и боеприпасов террористической группировки «Исламское государство» (ИГ; запрещена в России). Самолет, запечатленный на видео, входит в состав 23-й экспедиционной бомбардировочной эскадрильи. Удар наносился 23 мая этого года и, судя по мощности взрывов на земле, был результативным.

Как отмечает Ценциотти, обычная загрузка B-52 в таких полетах составляет до трех 907-килограммовых авиабомб GBU-31 с системой корректировки по GPS и до восьми 227-килограммовых GBU-54 с лазерным наведением. Кроме того, самолет может нести до 16 бомб на внешней подвеске."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/06/06/b52/




Более полная версия ролика из поста :

Сирийский кризис

----------


## Djoker

> *Коалиция во главе с США нанесла новый удар по правительственным силам Сирии*
> 
> ВАШИНГТОН, 6 июн — РИА Новости, Алексей Богдановский. Коалиция во главе с США нанесла новый удар по сирийским проправительственным силам в Ат-Танфе. Погибли двое военных армии САР, 15 ранены.
> 
> В сообщении коалиции говорится, что были уничтожены "дополнительные силы, поддерживающие сирийский режим, внутри установленной зоны избежания конфликтов на юге Сирии".
> 
> "Несмотря на предыдущие предупреждения, поддерживающие режим силы вошли в установленную зону избежания конфликтов, речь идет о танке, артиллерии, средствах ПВО, несущих вооружение технических автомобилях и более 60 солдатах, которые представляли угрозу коалиции и партнерским силам, находящиеся в гарнизоне Ат-Танфа", — говорится в заявлении.
> 
> Союзники сообщили, что после нескольких предупреждений "уничтожили две единицы артиллерии, одну единицу противовоздушного оружия, а также повредили танк".
> ...


https://ria.ru/syria/20170606/1495967362.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

У сирийцев есть Ми-24П или это наши бомбят?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

...Вместе с тем в нем утверждается, что у коалиции "вызывают беспокойство враждебные действия проправительственных сил" вблизи отрядов коалиции и ее партнеров. "Коалиция будет принимать соизмеримые ответные меры, чтобы защитить свои силы", - отметил штаб.
Это уже третий за последнее время удар американской авиации по проправительственным силам в Сирии. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
США нанесли новый авиаудар по проправительственным силам в Сирии - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Неужели домой не хочется? Не стратег, но похоже польза от коалиции минимальна, мягко говоря...

----------


## lindr

Ну не совсем уж минимальна, в Ираке они для продвижения много сделали. В Сирии меньше, но курдам помогают существенно.

Озвучена 55 километровая самоустановленная зона безопасности по радиусу от лагеря в Танф. САА предлагают покинуть эту зону. ЕМНИП они ближе сейчас стоят.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 9 июня. /ТАСС/. Ситуация в Сирии кардинально улучшилась после подписания в Астане меморандума о создании зон деэскалации. Об этом сообщил  журналистам начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской.
"Кардинально в лучшую сторону изменилась ситуация после подписания 4 мая 2017 года в Астане меморандума о создании зон деэскалации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики. Фактически остановлена гражданская война в Сирии", - сказал Рудской.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Генштаб: ситуация в Сирии улучшилась с подписанием меморандума о зонах деэскалации - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Ну не совсем уж минимальна, в Ираке они для продвижения много сделали. В Сирии меньше,


Подразумевал именно Сирию. У коалиции мандат отсутствует, цели туманны, но окопались надолго. Демократию устанавливать...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-25СМ наносят ракетный удар по боевикам ИГИЛ: съемка мобильной камерой.

----------


## AndyK

> Су-25СМ наносят ракетный удар по боевикам ИГИЛ: съемка мобильной камерой.


Бортномера теперь мажут.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 14 июня. /ТАСС/. Российские самолеты не приближались к Алеппо ближе, чем на 10 км, с момента начала освобождения города. Об этом сегодня сообщил начальник Центра по примирению враждующих сторон во время этой операции генерал-майор Владимир Савченко.

"Так, с 18 октября 2016 года до окончания операции в районе Алеппо были полностью прекращены полеты авиации ВКС России. Российские самолеты не приближались к городу ближе 10 км", - сказал Савченко.

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 17 июн — РИА Новости. Минобороны России сообщило о предотвращении прорыва боевиками террористической группировки "Исламское государство"* рубежей обороны осажденного гарнизона в городе Дейр-эз-Зор.

Как пояснили в военном ведомстве, в начале июня российские военные при помощи беспилотников установили, что боевики ведут подготовку к прорыву оборонительных рубежей сирийского гарнизона.

ВКС 6 и 8 июня нанесли упреждающие авиационные удары по позициям террористов. В результате были ликвидированы полевые командиры группировки Абу Умар аль-Бельжики и Абу Ясин аль-Масри.

Кроме того, уничтожено около 180 боевиков, 16 единиц автомобильной и бронетанковой техники, одно артиллерийское орудие, четыре пункта управления, склад оружия и боеприпасов, добавили в оборонном ведомстве.

Террористы ИГ* держат Дейр-эз-Зор в осаде более трех лет. Помимо гарнизона правительственных сил, в городе остаются и мирные жители. Единственный путь снабжения — по воздуху. Российские ВКС оказывают поддержку сирийским войскам, которые пытаются снять блокаду, а также оказывают населению гуманитарную помощь.

* Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

https://ria.ru/syria/20170617/1496735423.html





> МОСКВА, 14 июня. /ТАСС/. Российские самолеты не приближались к Алеппо ближе, чем на 10 км, с момента начала освобождения города. Об этом сегодня сообщил начальник Центра по примирению враждующих сторон во время этой операции генерал-майор Владимир Савченко.
> 
> "Так, с 18 октября 2016 года до окончания операции в районе Алеппо были полностью прекращены полеты авиации ВКС России. Российские самолеты не приближались к городу ближе 10 км", - сказал Савченко.









"Соединённые Штаты перебросили из Иордании на базу коалиционных сил в районе сирийского населённого пункта Эт-Танф реактивные системы залпового огня HIMARS. Об этом сообщили в Минобороны России. В ведомстве подчеркнули, что данное оружие может быть использовано против сирийской правительственной армии, которая ведёт бои с террористами «Исламского государства»* на границе с Иорданией.

Игра в открытую: зачем США перебросили в Сирию системы залпового огня HIMARS

В Минобороны России в четверг, 15 июня, сообщили, что с американской базы в Иордании в Сирию были переброшены реактивные системы залпового огня (РСЗО) HIMARS. В официальном заявлении Минобороны говорится, что эти системы могут быть использованы против армии правительства Сирии, ведущей бои с террористами ИГ на границе с Иорданией.

«Дальность применения реактивных систем HIMARS не позволяет оказывать поддержку подконтрольным США отрядам Сирийских демократических сил, действующим против террористов ИГ в Ракке. При этом силы антиигиловской коалиции, возглавляемой США, уже неоднократно наносили удары по сирийским правительственным войскам, действующим против ИГ вблизи границы с Иорданией. Поэтому нетрудно предположить, что подобные удары по подразделениям сирийских войск могут быть продолжены и в дальнейшем, но теперь уже с применением РСЗО HIMARS», — отмечается в заявлении.

Российское оборонное ведомство также обращает внимание, что любое размещение иностранных вооружений в Сирии должно быть согласовано с законным правительством страны.

    «Размещение любого вида иностранных вооружений на территории Сирии, а тем более реактивных систем залпового огня, должно быть согласовано с правительством суверенной страны», — подчёркивает Минобороны.

Российские военные особо отмечают, что размещение HIMARS не соответствует декларируемой цели коалиции под эгидой США по борьбе с «Исламским государством».

«Так какие же реальные цели преследуют США в Сирии и против кого на самом деле там собираются воевать американские военнослужащие?» — задают вопрос в министерстве.

Из Тегерана в Дамаск

Ответ на этот вопрос в эфире RT дал эксперт по Ближнему Востоку Али Ризк. Он полагает, что сейчас все действия США и коалиции направлены против укрепления в регионе Ирана.

«Главным стратегическим приоритетом для администрации Трампа на данный момент является предотвращение создания сухопутного пути, который протянется от Ирана до Ливана в так называемом шиитском полумесяце. Это приоритет не только для США, но и для Израиля», — обрисовал ситуацию Ризк. 

    «То, что мы сейчас наблюдаем, следует рассматривать именно в этом контексте — укрепления оси стран во главе с Ираном. Россия выразила беспокойство, что вместо действий против ИГ США сражаются с главными противниками террористов — Ираном, армией САР, «Хезболлой» и иракскими ополченцами», — заключил эксперт.

Переброска систем HIMARS в район Эт-Танфа вполне объяснима, ведь именно через этот город проходит дорога между Дамаском и Багдадом, а оттуда — в Иран. Если Башару Асаду удастся взять под контроль этот населённый пункт, то он получит прямой коридор, связывающий контролируемую сирийскими войсками территорию и Иран, который является союзником Асада. В этом случае иранские власти смогут беспрепятственно поставлять сирийским войскам оружие и подкрепление, а этого очень не хотят коалиция и оппозиция, которые в настоящее время контролируют город, отметил эксперт.

По словам Ризка, они намерены остаться в Эт-Танфе до полной победы над ИГ, объясняя своё присутствие необходимостью препятствовать распространению террористической угрозы. С этой целью, как заявляли в коалиции, в городе была даже создана база, на которой проходят подготовку «проверенные силы» для борьбы с «Исламским государством».

Вступая в сговор

Напомним, что 9 июня командующий российской группировкой войск на территории Сирии генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин заявил, что международная коалиция во главе с США не только не ведёт активную борьбу с «Исламским государством» в Сирии, но и вступает в сговор с его главарями.

    «Вместо того чтобы уничтожать террористов, виновных в гибели сотен и тысяч мирных сирийских граждан, коалиция, возглавляемая США, вместе с подконтрольным ей Союзом демократических сил вступает в сговор с главарями ИГ, которые без боя сдают занятые ими населённые пункты и направляются в те провинции, где активно действуют сирийские правительственные силы», — цитирует РИА Новости Суровикина.

Коалиция также оказывает активное противодействие войскам сирийского правительства, отметил командующий. В качестве примера он привёл наступление групп войск на юге провинции Эс-Сувейда.

«В ходе наступления правительственные войска столкнулись с противодействием со стороны авиации международной коалиции под руководством США», — рассказал генерал-полковник. "

https://russian.rt.com/world/article...-oruzhiye-ssha



Видимо авиацию применять иногда не получается))



Новости по Сирии :

http://anna-news.info/operativnye-svodki-po-sirii/


Видеонарезка :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaIlTpFWp1s

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вручение боевого знамени военной полиции в Алеппо. Это подразумевает, что это больше не сводная часть, а новая штатная единица. На заднем плане Ан-30?

----------


## Pilot

Похоже американцы сбили сирийский самолет под Рисафой

----------


## Fencer

> На заднем плане Ан-30?


Совершенно верно.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 19 июн — РИА Новости. Минобороны РФ с 19 июня прекращает взаимодействие с США в рамках меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов в небе над Сирией, говорится в сообщении российского оборонного ведомства.

https://ria.ru/syria/20170619/1496826209.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Дамаск, 19 июня. «Силы Тигра» нашли живым пилота самолета Су-22 ВВС Сирии, который был сбит американским истребителем международной коалиции во главе с США.

https://riafan.ru/829491-siriya-sily...koaliciei-ssha

----------


## OKA

"ВКС РФ помогли освободить от боевиков запрещенной в России террористической организации «Исламское государство»* нефтенасосную станцию Т-3 к юго-востоку от сирийской Пальмиры, сообщили источники в Сирии.

* Организация запрещена на территории РФ."

https://riafan.ru/829743-siriya-vks-...i-pod-palmiroi





> Похоже американцы сбили сирийский самолет под Рисафой


 "Самолет ВВС Сирии сбит коалицией
По сообщению МО Сирии в районе Ракки сбит коалицией сирийский самолет, летчик погиб пропал?.
Вторая прям не "горячая", а пылающая новость из Сирии, вслед за пусками иранских ракет.

sana.sy
sputniknews.com

Upd. Все, американцы подтвердили.

В 18:43 F/A-18E сбил Су-22 отбомбившийся рядом с SDF южнее Табки.

Сообщается о начале боев SDF и САА в районе Табки."



http://sandrermakoff.livejournal.com/1105410.html

О пусках ракет :

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/627083.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Военные РФ будут сопровождать в качестве воздушных целей авиацию коалиции в Сирии*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/30119838/?frommail=1

Российские военные будут сопровождать в качестве воздушных целей в Сирии любые воздушные объекты, включая самолеты и беспилотники международной коалиции западнее реки Евфрат. Об этом заявили в понедельник в министерстве обороны России.

«В районах выполнения боевых задач российской авиацией в небе Сирии любые воздушные объекты, включая самолеты и беспилотные аппараты международной коалиции, обнаруженные западнее реки Евфрат, будут приниматься на сопровождение российскими наземными и воздушными средствами противовоздушной обороны в качестве воздушных целей», — заявили в Минобороны РФ в ответ на уничтожение американским истребителем сирийского самолета.


Минобороны РФ также объявило о прекращении взаимодействия с Пентагоном по Сирии после того, как США сбили сирийский истребитель.


«Министерство обороны РФ с 19 июня прекращает взаимодействие с американской стороной в рамках меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов и обеспечении безопасности полетов авиации в ходе операций в Сирии», — заявили в Минобороны России.

После того, как американский истребитель уничтожил самолет ВВС Сирии, Минобороны РФ потребовало «тщательного расследования американским командованием с предоставлением его результатов и принятых мерах».
Накануне сирийское военное командование заявило, что коалиция во главе с США по борьбе против террористической группировки ИГ сбила самолет ВВС Сирии. По данным сирийской стороны, инцидент произошел в сельской местности к югу от удерживаемого боевиками ИГ города Ракка.

В возглавляемой США коалиции заявили, что не стремятся к конфронтации с Дамаском и его партнерами, но будут защищать свои силы от любых угроз. «Цель коалиции — победа над ИГ в Ираке и Сирии. Коалиция не стремится к тому, чтобы сражаться с сирийским режимом, Россией или с силами, которые поддерживают их. Но мы без колебаний будем защищать свои силы и силы наших партнеров от любых угроз», — говорилось в заявлении коалиционного командования.

В коалиции призвали все стороны сконцентрироваться на борьбе против ИГ, так как это — общий враг и одна из самых серьезных угроз для мира и безопасности в регионе и во всем мире.

Как отметили в командовании, «враждебные намерения и действия проправительственных сил Сирии в отношении Коалиции и ее партнеров в Сирии, ведущих законные операции против ИГ, не будут допускаться».

*Минобороны будет считать все самолеты США над Сирией «воздушными целями»*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/30119504/?frommail=1

В российском военном ведомстве заявили, что любые самолеты в районах военных операций России в Сирии будут приниматься на сопровождение ПВО. *Действия США в Сирии — фактически военная агрессия, заявили в Минобороны.*


Минобороны России прекращает взаимодействие с США в рамках меморандума о предотвращении инцидентов в небе над Сирией. Об этом говорится в заявлении ведомства, поступившем в РБК.

Военные заявили, что в небе над Сирией, к западу от Евфрата «самолеты и беспилотники международной коалиции в Сирии будут браться на сопровождении средствами ПВО России».


К таким мерам в ведомстве прибегнут после уничтожения сирийского истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22.


В Минобороны добавили, что боевые действия авиации США против «законных вооруженных сил государства-члена ООН» являются «фактически — военной агрессией по отношению к Сирийской Арабской Республике».

......................
_
ИМХО: А что раньше не могли это делать? То есть, реально работать как положено на войне... А то тогда ждали пока Су-24 собьют, всё игрались в санаторий... Сейчас опять... Прям как в 1941 году - пока в жопу натовцы калёную кочергу не вставят всё баловаться будут... Тьфу! Что дальше?_
....................

*СМИ: сирийской армии удалось спасти пилота сбитого коалицией истребителя*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/30122374/?frommail=1

Сирийская армия обнаружила и спасла пилота, самолет которого был сбит в воскресенье силами коалиции неподалеку от города Ракка. Об этом сообщил в понедельник телеканал Al Mayadeen со ссылкой на свои источники. Какие-либо подробности пока не приводятся.
18 июня американским истребителем F-18А из состава международной коалиции ракетой «воздух-воздух» был сбит истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22 ВВС Сирии, выполнявший боевую задачу по поддержке подразделений правительственных войск, ведущих наступление против террористов из организации «Исламское государства» (запрещена в РФ), в районе населенного пункта Эр-Расафе. В результате удара сирийский самолет был уничтожен. Пилот катапультировался над районом, подконтрольным террористам, и до сих пор его судьба оставалась неизвестной.

Представители возглавляемого США альянса утверждали, что истребитель был атакован, поскольку сбросил бомбы рядом с бойцами «Сил демократической Сирии», поддержку которым оказывают ВВС коалиции. Командование ВС Сирии в распространенном заявлении назвало нападение «откровенно агрессивной акцией».

----------


## voykov

> _
> ИМХО: А что раньше не могли это делать? То есть, реально работать как положено на войне... А то тогда ждали пока Су-24 собьют, всё игрались в санаторий... Сейчас опять... Прям как в 1941 году - пока в жопу натовцы калёную кочергу не вставят всё баловаться будут... Тьфу! Что дальше?_


А у нас война с коалицией? Сопровождали бы раньше, они бы подняли вой о недружественных действиях и т.п. Теперь же они подставились. Главное летчик жив, самолет старый, получат Су-25 или Миг-29-й. В целях пропаганды очень выгодно. Показать, что США защищают террористов.

----------


## OKA

"Aмериканцы еще один иранский БПЛА Shahed-129 сбили в Сирии



В этот раз прямо называется тип сбитого беспилотника - вооруженный "Шахед-129". Инцидент снова в районе Эт-Танфа, точнее к северо-востоку от него, где коалиция, как заявлено, создала  "боевой форпост" на территории Сирии."

Американцы еще один иранский БПЛА Shahed-129 сбили в Сирии - Юрий Лямин


https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2017/...abqa-airbase--

----------


## Let_nab

> А у нас война с коалицией? Сопровождали бы раньше, они бы подняли вой о недружественных действиях и т.п. Теперь же они подставились. Главное летчик жив, самолет старый, получат Су-25 или Миг-29-й. В целях пропаганды очень выгодно. Показать, что США защищают террористов.


Согласно договору с Сирией у нас война с любым кто посегнёт на суверинитет Сирии. Официально Путин и МО РФ уже заявляли (как и сирийские офвласти), что фактически коалиция действует на территории Сирии как агрессор.

14 ноября 1980 года был заклёчён Договор о дружбе и сотрудничестве между Союзом Советских Социалистических Республик и Сирийской Арабской Республикой. Этим договором была фактически остановлена агрессия Израиля и США в Сирию.
7 июля 1994 года было подтверждено, что Россия остаётся правоприемником СССР и остаётся в силе договор 1980 года и кроме этого было заключено дополнительное Соглашение между Министерством обороны Российской Федерации и Министерством обороны Сирийской Арабской Республики о военном сотрудничестве, исходя из обоюдного стремления к защите суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Российской Федерации и Сирийской Арабской Республики...
Путин подтвердил письменно действие в силе этих договоров и соглашений подписав дополнительное Соглашении между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики (с изменениями на 18 января 2017 года) - которое полностью ссылается на два ранних соглашения...

Вот тут раньше об этом - Сирийский кризис

А что Вы думаете, что у стран НАТО нет подобных договоров? Кто нападёт на государство в Прибалтике - автоматически воюет и с США. И это не игрушки.
Дело в другом. Наши политики сейчас как проститутки - зря они что ли много лет скупали замки и дворцы с футбольными командами в странах НАТО, обучали там своих детей, держат там в банках свои деньги - чтоб из-за какой-то писульки с Сирией вдруг начинать вступать в любое противостояние с НАТО. Даже от них заявления идут в разрез всем договорам с Сирией. Кто такая Сирия, когда всё упирается в их бабло? 

Это одна из причин почему российские правители всё сглотнут и не выполнят своих обязательств перед Сирией, а другая причина, что реальный военный потенциал России уровня повоевать с бородачами в тапках или государством типа Грузия, но никак с НАТО... У нас пример - конфликт с Турцией, когда они сбили наш Су-24. Наши только ненадолго вой подняли воздух потрясли и ничего реально не смогли сделать - кроме как помидоры у них временно перестать покупать, а потом оказалось что и "не так много нефти у ИГИЛ" Эрдоган с его сыном покупали и всё такое.., и газу им сжатого даже напоследок дали и Турция "наш стратегический партнёр" хотя и страна НАТО... Думаете как страна НАТО она не послушает своих хозяев в США и как наши политики-проститутки наплюют на письменные договора и при случае не пойдёт с войной против России!? Да они уже это показали - что самолёт наш сбили! Смешно!!! "Стратегический партнёр России" - сбивает российские военные самолёты, которые воюют не с Турцией, а с террористами!!! При случае они насбивают ещё больше!   

*Так что - да. Формально Россия вступает в боевые действия с любыми агрессорами и защищают Сирию всеми своими средствами, в том числе военными.*

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные передислоцировали свои самолеты вокруг Сирии для обеспечения
безопасности американских экипажей, после того как США сбили сирийский военный самолет."

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/us-reposit...162400859.html

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=123700




> Согласно договору с Сирией у нас война с любым кто посегнёт на суверинитет Сирии. Официально Путин и МО РФ уже заявляли (как и сирийские офвласти), что фактически коалиция действует на территории Сирии как агрессор...
> 
>  Формально Россия вступает в боевые действия с любыми агрессорами и защищают Сирию всеми своими средствами, в том числе военными.


Видимо так и есть. Иначе амеры-ната с израильцами давно бы Дамаск с Асадом и мирняком с лица земли стёрли.  В Ливане- Ираке отрывались как хотели. 

Вот с Ливией не было подобных договорённостей даже близко, и где теперь эта Ливия... Хотя старый Кли первым делом, в случае избрания, точно бы Дамаск расхреначила.

----------


## Let_nab

*ВВС США сбили в Сирии беспилотник проправительственных сил*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/30134698/?frommail=1

С точки зрения США, беспилотник приближался к отрядам коалиции и представлял для них угрозу, сообщил представитель штаба операции Inherent Resolve.


ВВС США сбили в Сирии беспилотник, принадлежавший проправительственным силам, который, с точки зрения США, приближался к отрядам коалиции и представлял для них угрозу. Об этом сообщил во вторник корреспонденту ТАСС представитель штаба операции Inherent Resolve, которая проводится в Ираке и Сирии группой стран во главе с США.


“
Боевой беспилотник Shahed 129 был сбит американским истребителем-бомбардировщиком F-15E Strike Eagle примерно в 00:30 по местному времени (совпадает с мск) после того, как он продемонстрировал враждебные намерения и стал приближаться к силам коалиции


По его данным, инцидент произошел в том же месте, где американскими ВВС был 8 июня сбит другой беспилотник.

«Самолет F-15E сопровождал боевой беспилотник после того, как стало очевидно, что он приближается к позициям коалиции. После того, как он продолжил приближаться к отрядам коалиции, не меняя своего курса, его было решено сбить», — сказал представитель коалиции.


ИМХО: Понравилось "с точки зрения США". И наплевать им на остальные точки зрения! А ведь на основании международного права, резолюций ООН и международных договоров - США в Сирии являются прямым агрессором. Так что реальность понятна - кто кого и на чём вертит. И не посмеет Россия что-то сделать - будет так же "вертеться". Это вам не убогий и допотопный СССР, как при удобном случае всякий раз рассказывает всем Володя...

----------


## Nazar

> И не посмеет Россия что-то сделать - будет так же "вертеться". Это вам не убогий и допотопный СССР, как при удобном случае всякий раз рассказывает всем Володя...


1) Можно цитату про убогий и допотопный СССР?
2) В Афганистане пакистанцев, сбивавших и наши и афганские ЛА, много навертели? Хоть один удар по позициям ЗРК Пакистана был нанесен? Хоть один пакистанский самолет ( кроме того, что сам себя чуть не угробил ), сбили?

Может иногда нужно головой думать, а не по салдофонски шашкой махать?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 2) В Афганистане пакистанцев, сбивавших и наши и афганские ЛА, много навертели? Хоть один удар по позициям ЗРК Пакистана был нанесен? Хоть один пакистанский самолет ( кроме того, что сам себя чуть не угробил ), сбили?


Вов, дык было один раз, фалкона завалили, и главное чем! :Wink:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Джобар.

----------


## Nazar

> Вов, дык было один раз, фалкона завалили, и главное чем!


Там мутная история с этим единственным F-16. Мне больше верится версия что его ведомый сбил, а не та в которой он на разлет от наших бомб налетел. Но сути дела это не меняет. Во время войны в Афганистане, при всех своих возможностях, мы не сбили ни одного самолета ВВС Пакистана и не нанесли ни одного удара по позициям ПВО, которые работали по нашим и афганским самолетам. 
Это говорит о том, что думали головой, а не воинствующей жопой.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## OKA

> 


Ну тогда уж с каментами :

" Ми-8АМТШ бортовой 1248 потерпел аварию при взлете с аэр. Камышлы"

Ми-8АМТШ бортовой 1248 потерпел аварию при взлете с аэр. Камышлы: diana_mihailova

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ми-8АМТШ бортовой 1248


Коменты не корректные. Это точно не Ми-8АМТШ У-УАЗа, а какой-то из вертолётов КВЗ типа Ми-8МТ/8МТВ.

----------


## OKA

> Коменты не корректные. Это точно не Ми-8АМТШ У-УАЗа, а какой-то из вертолётов КВЗ типа Ми-8МТ/8МТВ.


Ну вот и корректный камент))

----------


## OKA

"Австралийские власти во вторник заявили о приостановке всех воздушных операций в Сирии после того, как США спровоцировали гневную реакцию России, сбив военный самолет сирийских ВВС в провинции Ракка.

"В качестве меры предосторожности нанесение ударов Силами обороны Австралии в Сирии временно приостановлено", - заявили в австралийском минобороны.

Военные операции в Ираке будут продолжены в прежнем режиме."

Австралия временно прекратила все воздушные операции в Сирии - BBC Русская служба



Работа полевой кухни в тех краях :

----------


## Let_nab

> 1) Можно цитату про убогий и допотопный СССР?
> 2) В Афганистане пакистанцев, сбивавших и наши и афганские ЛА, много навертели? Хоть один удар по позициям ЗРК Пакистана был нанесен? Хоть один пакистанский самолет ( кроме того, что сам себя чуть не угробил ), сбили?
> 
> Может иногда нужно головой думать, а не по салдофонски шашкой махать?


Про "голову и шашку" - это Вы про себя? Потому как просто удивлён Вашим отсутствием знаний цитат по поводу СССР от того же нашего "бессменного" Президента России и Верховного Главнокомандующего В.Путина. Как и Вас что, в Гугле забанили!?

Ну, мне не представляет труда лично для Вас выложить пару первых попавшихся известных цитат Путина весомо дающих оценку "убогости СССР", на других лидеров думаю нет смысла переключаться.., можно было конечно Патриарха процитировать, но этого достаточно так как в выше моём посте только о нём шла речь:

Вот тут видео с выступления Путина на заседании Госдумы - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDli17yhxS8

Вот сама цитата - 



Есть его цитата про убогий СССР, к примеру высказанная им публично на Валдае в октябре 2014 года - вот эта: * СССР был "...Верхней Вольтой, но ракет было хоть завались."...*

Достаточно?

По второму Вашему пункту, то он не подтверждает ли факт "убогости СССР"? Так и есть - подтверждает... Не могли же мы никому не нужными "калошами" сбивать пакистанские самолёты?

Ну а если конкретно говорить про сбитие самолётов НАТО советскими вооружёнными силами, то только в небе ГДР по некоторым данным, с 1950 года советские летчики уничтожили 27 самолетов-нарушителей, принудив к посадке или вытеснив из советского воздушного пространства еще не менее 60. При этом погибло 139 иностранных военнослужащих. (НЕИЗВЕСТНЫЕ ВОЗДУШНЫЕ БИТВЫ В НЕБЕ НАД ГДР. Авт. Владимир Воронов).
 А вот в общей сложности, если верить американским источникам, в ходе проведения разведывательных воздушных операций против СССР и его союзников с 1950 по 1970 год было потеряно не менее 252 американских авиаторов (и это без военных конфликтов в Корее и т.д.). 

И тоже, в ответ прям хочется спросить! Ну, и сколько пакистанцы посбивали наших советских самолётов, если уж затронули эту тему!? Много!? А сколько штурмовых ударов только авиация СССР нанесла по территории Пакистана, про арт удары можно и не говорить!?

----------


## Let_nab

*Су-22 ушел от ракеты F-18 в Сирии: подробности боя* 

- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...01152-nnmx.htm

Стали известны подробности воздушного боя 18 июня, в котором американский истребитель F-18 атаковал сирийский Су-22 над провинцией Ракка.

F-18 Военно-воздушных сил Соединенных Штатов Америки выпустил две ракеты с расстояния шесть миль, передает ТК Звезда.

Первая промахнулась, но вторая ракета сорвала заднюю часть Су-22.

Отмечается, что старый советский истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22 противостоял американскому палубному истребителю-бомбардировщику F-18E/F «Супер Хорнет» (глубокая переработка истребителя F-18).

Партия Су-22 была поставлена в Сирию в 1978 году.

Дополним, что умелым противоракетным маневром самолет ВВС Сирии уклонился от самой современной американской ракеты малой дальности.

За штурвалом Су-22 находился подполковник Военно-воздушных сил САР Али Фахд.

----------


## Nazar

Нет, это я не про себя. Это я про тех, кому на старости лет хочется дубинкой помахать безмозгло.
Я ничего не услышал про убогость СССР. Я услышал про однобокую экономику и это абсолютная правда. Наши товары, кроме оружия, нефти и пшеницы, были не конкурентноспособны.  
Но причем здесь убогость старны?
По поводу Пакистана. Опять не вижу аналогий с убогостью. Причем здесь калоши? 
Только F-16 было сбито минимум 8 советских и афганских ЛА. По ПВО четких данных нет, в виду близости границы и использования моджахедами ПЗРК. 
Сколько штурмовых ударов было нанесено, можно поинтересоваться? Только не по территории Пакистана, а по инфраструктуре Пакистана, вооруженным силам Пакистана, позициям ЗРК Пакистана и так далее. Жахнуть из пушки по убегающему на осле афганцу, который в сторону Пакистана направляется, много ума не нужно.  Так что там с пакистанскими ВВС, кроме нот протеста реакция была? Или все-же у руководителей "убогой" армии хватило мозгов не влезать в еще одну войну, при учете того, что в одной уже по уши завязли.

Ну и далее, следуя вашей логике. Много войн нам американцы объявили за десятки своих сбитых самолетов? 
Ссылочку на источник о 252 уничтоженных авиаторов будьте добры.

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Ракета С-300 с базы ВМФ России поразила неизвестную цель у берегов Сирии, — очевидцы

Размещенный в Сирии российский комплекс ПВО С-300 (возможно С-400) открыл огонь по неизвестной цели у российской военно-морской базы в г. Тартус.
Об этом сообщили очевидцы, проживающие в портовом городе Тартус. Сирийские блогеры пишут, что российская зенитно-ракетная система С-300 выпустила ракету в направлении Средиземного моря.
Вначале информация появилась в городских группах в социальных сетях, в комментариях к постам местные жители подтверждали, что видели и слышали пуск ракеты.

«Друг, живущий возле порта, только что подтвердил, что это была ракета С-300. Россия перехватила что-то над Средиземным морем», — сообщил сирийский блогер Али Хамдан.
Известно, что наши корабли и базу в Тартусе прикрывают ЗРС С-300 и С-400. Какая именно из систем выпустила ракеты, определить визуально практически невозможно.
Напомним, что пункт морского базирования в Тартусе уже несколько месяцев усиленно преобразовывается в полноценную военно-морскую базу._

Источник: ВАЖНО: Ракета С-300*с базы ВМФ России поразила неизвестную цель у берегов Сирии, — очевидцы | Русская весна

----------


## Nazar

Вроде по Глобал Хоку стреляли.

----------


## Mig

Как раз про С-300 и Глобал Хоук:
https://boeingisback.com/zagovor/pochemu-ssha-skryivayut-chto-myi-sbili-ih-bespilotnik.html?_utl_t=fb
Действительно, что за Хоук "разбился" в Калифорнии?

----------


## Pilot

в Тартусе С-300В4 стоит

----------


## ZHeN

шото как-то не верится ...

----------


## Казанец

> в Тартусе С-300В4 стоит


До Калифорнии достаёт?

----------


## Mig

> До Калифорнии достаёт?


Самое интересное, что амеровская Википедия уже сообщила о разбившемся в Калифорнии Хоуке:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RQ-4_Global_Hawk
А датой катастрофы значится 22 июня, хотя в Калифорнии сейчас только начинается утро 22 июня...
Странное совпадение, не находите?

----------


## ZHeN

какое отношение имеет С-300В4 в Тартусе к Калифорнии ?

----------


## Panda-9

> До Калифорнии достаёт?


"Уходит подранок..." ("ДМБ"). В общем, до Калифорнии дотянул и там разложился.
(Шутка)

----------


## Panda-9

> Самое интересное, что амеровская Википедия уже сообщила о разбившемся в Калифорнии Хоуке:
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RQ-4_Global_Hawk
> А датой катастрофы значится 22 июня, хотя в Калифорнии сейчас только начинается утро 22 июня...
> Странное совпадение, не находите?


Так это ж RU-вики. Потому и 22-е. В English-варианте вообще потерь не видно, потери есть в немецком, но данного случая там нет.

----------


## Nazar

> какое отношение имеет С-300В4 в Тартусе к Калифорнии ?


А если чуть чуть подумать?

----------


## Avia M

Из восточной части акватории Средиземного моря фрегатами «Адмирал Эссен», «Адмирал Григорович» и подводной лодкой «Краснодар» ВМФ России осуществлены пуски шести крылатых ракет «Калибр» по объектам террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии.
Подводная лодка «Краснодар» выполнила пуски крылатых ракет из подводного положения.
В результате внезапного массированного ракетного удара уничтожены пункты управления, а также крупные склады вооружения и боеприпасов террористов ИГИЛ в районе населенного пункта Акербат провинции Хама, где после ювелирного попадания крылатой ракетой «Калибр» сдетонировал арсенал боевиков. 
Остатки боевиков и объектов террористов ИГИЛ уничтожены воздушными ударами бомбардировщиков ВКС России.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...30828-drys.htm

----------


## ZHeN

> А если чуть чуть подумать?


ну и как? понравилось?

----------


## Nazar

> ну и как? понравилось?


Я с начальных классов к этому процессу привык и вам крайне рекомендую.

----------


## ZHeN

> Я с начальных классов к этому процессу привык и вам крайне рекомендую.


по вашему предыдущему сообщению понятно, что для вас это было впервые

----------


## Nazar

> по вашему предыдущему сообщению понятно, что для вас это было впервые


Да не напрягайтесь, смешно выглядит.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Израильские ВВС нанесли удар по сирийским войскам*
> 
> ТЕЛЬ-АВИВ, 24 июн — РИА Новости. Израильская авиация атаковала два танка сирийских правительственных войск и позиции артиллерии в ответ на десяток шальных снарядов, которые ранее разорвались на контролируемой еврейским государством части Голанских высот, сообщила пресс-служба Армии обороны Израиля.
> 
> Обстрел с территории соседнего государства военные признали случайным перелетом снарядов, но назвали его "неприемлемым нарушением суверенитета". Как отмечается в заявлении, снаряды перелетели через разделительную линию во время столкновений правительственных войск с отрядами сирийской оппозиции, которые идут в районе Кунейтры. 
> 
> С израильской стороны пострадавших нет. Жертвами авиаудара стали двое сирийских военнослужащих, сообщил телеканал "Аль-Маядин" со ссылкой на осведомленный источник.
> 
> В Армии обороны Израиля также заявили, что в результате удара были уничтожены два сирийских танка и крупнокалиберный пулемет, и опубликовали видеозапись атаки.
> ...


https://ria.ru/syria/20170624/1497227292.html

----------


## Let_nab

> https://ria.ru/syria/20170624/1497227292.html


 ВВС Израиля нанесли в субботу удар по бронетехнике боевиков «Джебхат Ан-Нусры», а не по технике сирийских правительственных войск, сообщил РИА Новости военно-дипломатический источник в Минобороны России.
Ранее пресс-служба армии Израиля сообщила, что израильская авиация атаковала позиции сирийских правительственных войск, уничтожив два танка и крупнокалиберный пулемет в ответ на десяток шальных снарядов, которые разорвались на контролируемой еврейским государством части Голанских высот.

Позднее пресс-служба Армии обороны Израиля распространила видеозапись уничтожения «точечными» ударами с воздуха крупнокалиберного пулемета и двух танков, которые, как теперь утверждают военные, выпустили снаряды через разделительную линию на Голанских высотах.

«Субботний удар самолетов израильских ВВС в районе Голанских высот в действительности был нанесен по бронетехнике группы боевиков “Джебхат ан-Нусры” (запрещена в РФ). Израильтяне просто нанесли удар по месту, откуда велся обстрел. В результате этого воздушного удара уничтожены два танка и крупнокалиберный пулемет террористов», — сказал собеседник агентства.

Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/politics/30183091/?frommail=1

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Undisclosed - A U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptor departs after receiving fuel from a 340th Expeditionary Air Refueling Squadron KC-135 Stratotanker during a flight in support of Operation Inherent Resolve June 21, 2017. The F-22, a component of the Global Strike Task Force, supports U.S. and coalition forces working to liberate territory and people under the control of ISIS. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Trevor T. McBride)



IMAGERY




> Undisclosed - A U.S. Air Force F-15E Strike Eagle fires flares during a flight in support of Operation Inherent Resolve June 21, 2017. The F-15, a component of U.S. Air Forces Central Command, supports U.S. and coalition forces working to liberate territory and people under the control of ISIS. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Trevor T. McBride)



IMAGERY

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Президент Сирийской арабской республики Башар Асад посещает базу ВКС России Хмеймим, ему демонстрируется различная авиационная и прочая военная техника.



Президент Асад в кабине Су-35С с красным бортовым номером "50", это один из этих Су-35С, построенных в 2016 г..."




Много фото :

Посещение президентом Сирии базы ВКС России Хмеймим - Юрий Лямин

----------


## AC

> "Президент Сирийской арабской республики Башар Асад посещает базу ВКС России Хмеймим, ему демонстрируется различная авиационная и прочая военная техника.
> 
> 
> 
> Президент Асад в кабине Су-35С с красным бортовым номером "50", это один из этих Су-35С, построенных в 2016 г..."


Это вот этот "один из...":
https://russianplanes.net/id201097

----------


## Djoker

Асад на авиабазе Хмеймим - Colonel Cassad

Су-27СМ(3):




https://twitter.com/WaelHussaini/sta...95059477823488

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/SyrianPresi...09186535791840

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ого, СМ3 в Сирии?

----------


## Антон

> Ого, СМ3 в Сирии?


Причем с нормальными ракетами) Видмо сочетание Р-77 + Р-27ЭТ + Р-73 становиться стандартным.

----------


## ZHeN

> Причем с нормальными ракетами) Видмо сочетание Р-77 + Р-27ЭТ + Р-73 становиться стандартным.


где ты там увидел АКУ-170 ?

----------


## Антон

> где ты там увидел АКУ-170 ?


Посмотри на ракеты между двигателями

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Причем с нормальными ракетами) Видмо сочетание Р-77 + Р-27ЭТ + Р-73 становиться стандартным.


Вижу только 27Р и 73. Ну, зато хоть с "Хибинами"

----------


## Антон

> Вижу только 27Р и 73. Ну, зато хоть с "Хибинами"


На нем тепловые 27-е. Посмотрите внимательно на ГСН ракеты. Р77 весят между двигателями

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Р77 весят между двигателями


ну может, диаметр по пикселям чуток меньше, чем у 27-й под консолью

----------


## Антон

> ну может, диаметр по пикселям чуток меньше, чем у 27-й под консолью


Главная отличительная особенность отсутствие стабилизаторов в носовой части.

----------


## ZHeN

> Р77 весят между двигателями


а по-моему, это тот случай, когда ты видишь то, что хочешь видеть :)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а по-моему, это тот случай, когда ты видишь то, что хочешь видеть :)


Ну не болванка же...

----------


## ZHeN

"а чо бы и нет ?"

----------


## OKA



----------


## Антон

> а по-моему, это тот случай, когда ты видишь то, что хочешь видеть :)


Посмотри внимательно: в носовой части ракеты нет стабилизаторов. Плюс, с такого ракурса  хорошо будут видны большие рули направления в средине ракеты. Так же форма ГСН немного другая

----------


## Nazar

Да Р-77 это. Смысл туда болванку вещать, еще и меньшего диаметра.....

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Комментировать сложно, от воздуха до брони. Просто оставлю это здесь.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

_Под прицелом «Томагавков»: США стянули корабли и самолёты к сирийской авиабазе Шайрат

Сирийская авиабаза Шайрат находится буквально под прицелом американских вооружённых сил. США стянули к ней корабли, оснащённые крылатыми ракетами «Томагавк», а также самолёты для незамедлительного удара в случае попытки правительственных войск произвести химическую атаку. Об этом сообщают источники в американских военных кругах. Ранее Вашингтон заявлял, что подозревает Дамаск в подготовке нападения с применением оружия массового уничтожения. Между тем глава МИД России Сергей Лавров предостерёг Белый дом от организации провокаций, заявив, что Москва будет соразмерно реагировать на них.

Американские военные корабли и самолёты заняли атакующие позиции вблизи сирийской авиабазы Шайрат. США готовы в любой момент нанести удар по базе в случае попытки правительственных сил САР осуществить химическую атаку, в подготовке которой Белый дом подозревает Дамаск. Об этом сообщил телеканал CNN со ссылкой на анонимные источники в военных кругах.

Согласно этим данным, в настоящий момент круглосуточное дежурство ведут авианосец George Bush, два сторожевых корабля и два крейсера, оснащённые крылатыми ракетами «Томагавк». Помимо этого отмечается, что к ним по первому требованию может присоединиться и авиация. В режиме боевой готовности находятся десятки истребителей, участвующих на постоянной основе в операциях на Ближнем Востоке.

В Пентагоне эту информацию комментировать отказались, однако представители ведомства ранее заявляли, что на авиабазе была зафиксирована подозрительная активность, которая якобы может указывать на подготовку химической атаки.

Провокации не нужны

Между тем министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров призвал США воздержаться от возможных провокаций в отношении сирийских властей, подчеркнув, что Москва в случае чего не останется в стороне.
«Реагировать будем достойно, соразмерно той реальной ситуации, которая может сложиться», — заявил Лавров.
В связи с этим он выразил надежду, что Вашингтоне не станут спекулировать некими секретными разведданными с целью создания предлогов для очередных ударов.
«Я очень рассчитываю, что на этот раз США всё-таки будут руководствоваться необходимостью действительно защищать режим нераспространения химического оружия, а не спекулировать на неких разведданных, которые являются секретными и никому их нельзя показать, чтобы провоцировать или создавать предлоги для очередных ударов по силам правительственной сирийской армии, которые борются с терроризмом», — подчеркнул министр.

Перенаправить внимание

В свою очередь, заместитель постпреда России при ООН Владимир Сафронков на заседании Совета Безопасности о нераспространении оружия массового уничтожения заявил, что вместо постоянных голословных нападок на правительство Башара Асада Западу стоит обратить внимание на эксперименты с отравляющими веществами, которые проводят боевики «Исламского государства»*.

«Мы неоднократно слышали о применении боевиками ИГИЛ и другими группировками промышленных химикатов или даже боевых отравляющих веществ в террористических целях. Эти факты подтверждаются в том числе и официально западным разведсообществом», — отметил Сафронков.

В связи с этим он выступил с призывом расследовать сообщения о получении негосударственными субъектами доступа к химоружию. «Дознавательный процесс должен осуществляться с опорой на достоверные и доказуемые факты, исключать использование сознательно подбрасываемой дезинформации. Нужна жёсткая реакция СБ на любые факты нарушения резолюции», — добавил Сафронков.

Записали в свой актив

Тем временем в США уже поторопились записать возможное предотвращение новой химической атаки в Сирии в свой актив. Так, министр обороны США Джеймс Мэттис заявил, что правительство Сирии серьёзно восприняло обвинение Соединённых Штатов в подготовке химической атаки, в связи с чем отказалось от своих планов.

Он отметил, что с тех пор, как Вашингтон заявил о «высокой цене», которую власти САР заплатят за химатаку, действия ими предприняты не были.

В том же ключе высказалась и постоянный представитель США при ООН Никки Хейли на слушаниях в комитете по иностранным делам палаты представителей конгресса.

«Могу сказать вам, что благодаря действиям президента мы не стали свидетелями инцидента. Думаю, что президент спас много невинных мужчин, женщин и детей», — заявила Хейли.

По её словам, заявление Белого дома о намерениях сирийского правительства провести новую химатаку базируется на «той же самой активности, которая наблюдалась в преддверии химической атаки, устроенной 4 апреля».

Слишком секретные данные

При этом в Госдепартаменте страны отметили, что доказательств «подготовки» со стороны Дамаска США приводить не будут из-за секретности данных. 

«Их бы и не стали приводить. Потому что это рассматривается как вопрос разведки. Как вы знаете, иногда всплывают такие вопросы, в детали которых мы не вдаёмся. Но, безусловно, эта тема привлекла внимание правительства США на самом высоком уровне», — заявила официальный представитель ведомства Хезер Науэрт.

Вместе с тем, отметила она, Вашингтон не станет верить в заявления Сирии об отсутствии приготовлений к проведению химатаки.

«Из прошлого мы знаем, что режим Асада применял химическое оружие против собственного народа, и это вызывает у нас серьёзные опасения», — резюмировала представитель Госдепа.

Замолчали расследование

Те же основания США приводили и для того, чтобы свети на нет тему с расследованием предыдущей химической атаки, которая была произведена 4 апреля в городе Хан-Шейхун. Тогда погибли 80 человек, а пострадали 200. 

Сирийская оппозиция, поддержанная западной коалицией, тогда назвала виновником атаки правительственные войска. Последние же опровергли эти инсинуации, в свою очередь, возложив ответственность за произошедшее на боевиков и их покровителей. Сирийские власти подчеркнули, что никогда не применяли химоружие против мирных граждан и террористов, а весь химический арсенал страны был вывезен под контролем ОЗХО.

Эти доводы, однако, не возымели действия, и США, не продемонстрировав доказательств виновности сирийских военных и не прислушавшись к призыву России провести тщательное расследование, нанесли удар по базе Шайрат в ночь на 7 апреля.

* «Исламское государство» (ИГ) — террористическая группировка, запрещённая на территории России._

https://russian.rt.com/world/article...-himataka-ssha

----------


## OKA

" Американский военный самолет в четверг совершил очередной разведывательный полет вблизи побережья Сирии и военно-морской базы России в сирийском порту Тартус, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.
       По их сведениям, стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135U с бортовым номером 64-14847 и позывным TERSE47, вылетевший с авиабазы Суда-бей на греческом острове Крит, длительное время курсировал вдоль побережья Сирии, находясь в воздушном пространстве над международными водами восточного Средиземноморья. В какие-то моменты самолет приближался на расстояние около 50 км к российской военно-морской базе в порту Тартуса.
       Кроме того, в четверг вблизи Сирии был зафиксирован полет разведывательного самолета ВВС Норвегии Dassault Falcon 20 C/ECM. Он также курсировал вдоль побережья страны, но на большем отдалении, чем американский самолет.
       Как сообщалось, накануне в аналогичных полетах были задействованы патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8 Poseidon, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии, и самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления ВВС США E-3G AWACS, переброшенный из Соединенных Штатов на авиабазу Милденхолл в Великобритании.
       Во вторник сразу четыре американских самолета вели разведку вблизи побережья Сирии и российской базы в Тартусе.
       Ранее на этой неделе в заявлении пресс-службы Белого дома утверждалось, что режим президента Сирии Башара Асада готовит новую химическую атаку против повстанцев, и было заявлено, что если она будет осуществлена, то Дамаск за это "заплатит высокую цену".
       Кроме того, согласно извещению для авиационного персонала (NOTAM) и навигационного предупреждения для мореплавателей, с 18 по 30 июня в районе Средиземноморья вблизи Тартуса проводятся ракетные пуски с кораблей ВМФ России.
       На минувшей неделе из этого района вблизи Тартуса российские фрегаты "Адмирал Эссен", "Адмирал Григорович" и подводная лодка "Краснодар" осуществили пуски крылатых ракет по целям запрещенной в РФ террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии"

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=455328

30 июня ещё не наступило))




> 



Вот интересно, при дозаправке "шшупальце" адаптивное (арахноиды хрЕновы)), и (или) с синхронизацией полёта аппаратов? )))

----------


## ZHeN

> Вот интересно, при дозаправке "шшупальце" адаптивное (арахноиды хрЕновы)), и (или) с синхронизацией полёта аппаратов? )))


рука оператора на джойстике управления "щупальцей" крупным планом неоднократно в этом видео показана

----------


## OKA

> рука оператора на джойстике управления "щупальцей" крупным планом неоднократно в этом видео показана


Ну, что ж))

Будут и ещё ролики))

Идея-то в воздухе витает))

----------


## OKA

Сирийский кризис

По каким-то причинам ролик переделали...

----------


## Let_nab

*Самолет США провел оперативную разведку у российской базы в Тартусе* 

Американский военный самолет в пятницу совершил очередной разведывательный полет вблизи военно-морской базы России в сирийском порту Тартус, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.

По их сведениям, патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8 Poseidon с бортовым номером 168852, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии, подлетев к побережью Сирии и встав в круг, длительное время кружил вблизи российской базы в Тартусе. При этом он находился от нее на расстоянии около 40 км.

В восточном Средиземноморье вблизи Сирии в пятницу был также зафиксирован полет стратегического разведывательного самолета ВВС США RC-135V с ботовым номером 64-14841.

В четверг как минимум три американских самолета проводили разведывательные полеты в восточной части Средиземного моря вблизи побережья Сирии и российской военно-морской базы в Тартусе. Всего за неделю у сирийского побережья было проведено более десяти таких разведывательных полетов.

Ранее на этой неделе в заявлении пресс-службы Белого дома утверждалось, что режим президента Сирии Башара Асада готовит новую химическую атаку против повстанцев, и было заявлено, что если она будет осуществлена, то Дамаск за это "заплатит высокую цену".

- Самолет США провел оперативную разведку у российской базы в Тартусе

----------


## Let_nab

Для информации.

По Сирии продолжаются вбросы дерьма:

- https://www.funker530.com/prisoner-sledge-hammer/

----------


## OKA

Бригада «Иерусалим» (Лива Аль-Кудс). Создание, бои в Алеппо, связи с Россией: diana_mihailova

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Болгарская журналистка Диляна Гайтанджиева продолжает раскапывать тему транспортировки оружия для террористических группировок на Ближнем Востоке через Балканы.
На сей раз она выпустила материал посвященный азербайджанской авиакомпании "Шелковый путь", которая используется для транспортировки оружия для боевиков в Сирии.
Гайнатджиева уже не первый год интересуется темой, откуда террористы берут оружие, особенно после того, как всплыли факты участия ее родной страны в этом кровавом бизнесе.
Так что далеко не все болгары разделяют политику своего правительства, чему свидетельством служит данный материал...



...Помимо Саудовской Аравии и США, подобные "дипломатические миссии" оплачивали и Объединенные Арабские Эмираты. Например, в апреле "Шелковой путь" из Бургаса перевез в Абу-Даби почти 11 тонн PG7 (модификация РПГ-7)
Импортером оружия выступила местная компания Al Tuff International Company LLC, которая тесно сотрудничает с американской компанией Orbital ATK. При этом, армия ОАЭ лишь формально является получателем груза, основной спонсор - Саудовская Аравия.

Помимо этого, в опубликованных документах всплыли:

1. Рейсы в Северный Судан и Конго с перевозом бронеавтомобилей оплаченных за наличные Саудовской Аравией.

2. Перевозка "белого фосфора" из Сербии и Болгарии в Афганистан - около 100-150 тонн в числе других грузов. Нет подтверждений, получили ли груз афганские полицейские или был перегружен на другой рейс в Баку, где борт стоял 4 часа.
Стоит отметить, что в 2016 году Азербайджан обвинял Армению в использовании в ходе боев в Нагорном Карабахе "белого фосфора", тогда как на деле, через Баку прошли десятки, если не сотни тонн "белого фосфора". Документы же показывают, что "белый фосфор" как раз и был завезен в Азербайджан в 2016 году.

3. В 2015 году осуществлялись полеты с доставкой оружия по линии Бургас-авиабаза Инджирлик (Турция), которая до попытки государственного переворота активно использовалась для поддержки операций боевиков в Северной Сирии. После подавления переворота, Эрдоган и представители MIT заявляли, что Инджирлик использовался как один из центров организации заговорщиков и подготовки провокаций.

4. Также в 2015 году осуществлялась доставка оружия в Израиль в на военную базу Овда. Конечный формальный получатель - министерство обороны Азербайджана. Совершено 14 рейсов по 40 тонн оружия, с многочасовыми остановками на разгрузку. Среди перевозимого оружия -  ручные гранатометы и СПГ. Второй получатель - израильская кампания Elbit Systems. Можно предположить, что часть этого оружия пошла на вооружение террористических группировок воюющих с правительством Асада в приграничных с Израилем районах. Также по этому каналу доставлялось на территорию Израиля оружие из Сербии (пункт отправления - Ниш, среди номенклатуры - РСЗО и СПГ - грузополучатели все те же - МО Азербайджана и Elbit Systems).

5. Еще один странный случай. Elbit Systems и МО Азербайджана вывозят из Чехии партию легкой бронетехники Tatra, перевозит ее в Израиль и оттуда перевозит ее же в соседнюю Словакию. Перевозивший груз самолет может нести 50 тонн груза. Было заявлено 30. Перевозилось ли что-то еще по этому странному маршруту неизвестно, так как полет был "дипломатический" и борт досмотру не подвергался.

6. Также предсатвлена порция документов по транспортировке оружия оплаченного Турцией и Саудовской Аравией для военного переворота в Буркина-Фасо. Часть из оружия предназначеного для военного переворота в Буркина-Фасо впоследствии всплыла в Алеппо и Хаме. Один из самолетов предназанченных для ДРК, приземлился в турецком Диярбекире, а оружие предназначенные для войны в Африке, появилось в Северной Сирии. Попытка военного переворота в Буркина-Фасо была предпринята через неделю после того, как оружие прибыло к месту назначения. Надо понимать, что если бы часть оружия не переправили в Сирию, военный переворот мог иметь другой результат. А может будущих мятежников просто сыграли в темную.

7. В свете последних изменений американской политики, тот же канал используется и для вооружения сирийских курдов..Более 300 тонн оружия было переправлено для нужд YPG через Ирак. Было совершено 6 рейсов по 43 тонны боеприпасов из Болгарии для нужн курдов в Северной Сирии. 82 тонны боеприпасов из Румынии были переправлены в Эрбиль (Иракский Курдистан). Также доставлялось оружие в Эрбиль из Словении. Компания занимающаяся поставками оружия для курдов имеет офисы в Болгарии (София), на Кирпе (Лимасол) и в Эрбиле. Оружие, которое доставлялось иракским курдам (в том числе и производимое в Азербайджане), позднее всплывало в видео Курдской Рабочей Партии, которая в Турции считатеся террористической организацией. В статье намекается, что тот факт, что Ильхам Алиев является этническим курдом, облегчает ведение бизнеса в этом направлении. Можно также заметить один забавный факт - курды по сути получают оружие по тем же каналам, по которым еще недавно снабжались те, с кем они воюют.

https://goo.gl/mjukG1 - материал полностью (текст на болгарском)
https://trud.bg/350-diplomatic-fligh...or-terrorists/ - копия на английском

PS. Думаю после этого материала будет лучше понятна вся ирония попыток представить Катар главным спонсором терроризма."

По теме оружейных поставок через Болгарию на Ближний Восток:

1. Балканский военторг для Ближнего Востока - http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2875229.html
2. Болгарское оружие в Сирийской войне - http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3183312.html
3. Как болгарское оружие попадает к террористам в Сирию - http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3375742.html (с момента выхода этого материала, "Мариан Даника" совершил еще несколько рейсов с полным загрузом).
4. Эшелон с САУ "Гвоздика" в Бургасе - http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3372549.html

Про Болгарию, Азербайджан и сирийских людоедов :

Кровавый след "Шелкового пути" - Colonel Cassad


"Дамаск, 4 июля. Вооруженные силы Турции обстреляли позиции курдских формирований SDF и YPG на сирийской горе Берсая. Обстрел вызвал крупный пожар на горе.

Напомним, что 24 августа прошлого года турецкая армия начала на севере Сирию операцию «Щит Евфрата». При поддержке отрядов сирийской оппозиции взяла военные взяли пограничный город Джараблус на севере САР, а также Эль-Баб. 

В конце марта премьер-министр Турции Бинали Йылдырым заявил об успешном окончании операции."

https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq

https://riafan.ru/851942-siriya-obst...-silnyi-pozhar


"Алеппо, 4 июля. Глава Курдского национального совета Сирии (ENKS) Ибрагим Бро сообщил, что повстанцы ведут переговоры с правительством страны о передаче города Африн.

Сообщается, что в настоящее время проходят тайные переговоры между сирийской оппозицией и властями о передаче Африна под контроль государства.

«Существует большое опасение, что партия «Демократический союз» (PYD), являющаяся сирийским отделением РПК, сдаст Африн властям», — заявил Бро.

Ранее Газета.ру сообщала, что Вооруженные силы Турции продолжают регулярные обстрелы курдских территорий в Сирии.

Автор: Ирина Новикова "

https://riafan.ru/851938-siriya-kurd...redache-afrina

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Турецкий БЛА наблюдает за курдами на сирийской границe к западу от Африна "



Турецкий БЛА наблюдает за курдами на сирийской границы к западу от Африна : diana_mihailova





> 



"Ново-Огарево. 6 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Президент РФ Владимир Путин высоко оценил боевые характеристики новейшей отечественной стратегической крылатой ракеты Х-101, отметив ее высокую надежность.
      "Эта ракета показала очень высокую степень надежности. Это действительно самое современное оружие, высокоточное и большой мощности. С приличной дальностью - 4,5 тыс.км", - сказал В.Путин на заседании комиссии по военно-техническому сотрудничеству с иностранными государствами
      Президент упомянул о боевом применении этой ракетной системы в связи с операцией российских ВКС в Сирии.
      "Что касается применения наших вооружений, в том числе в борьбе с террористами в Сирии, хочу поблагодарить и военных, и конструкторов, разработчиков одной из наших новейших ракетных систем Х-101", - сказал В.Путин.
      "Вооружения такого уровня, такого класса и должны быть в центре нашего внимания, в центре внимания оборонного ведомства и предприятий оборонного комплекса", - добавил президент РФ.
     Х-101 - новейшая российская стратегическая крылатая ракета воздушного базирования, изготовленная с применением современных технологий снижения радиолокационной заметности. Дальность поражений цели - до 4,5 тыс. км. Данный тип ракет может быть снаряжен ядерной боевой частью.
     Известно о нескольких случаях применения Х-101 в Сирии.
     В частности, накануне российские стратегические ракетоносцы Ту-95МС нанесли удар ракетами Х-101 по объектам террористической группировки ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) на границе провинций Хама и Хомс в Сирии.
     "В результате удара уничтожены три крупных склада вооружений и боеприпасов, а также командный пункт террористов в районе города Акербат, что подтверждено данными объективного контроля", - сообщили в МИнобороны РФ.
     Ракетоносцы взлетали с аэродрома "Энгельс" в Саратовской области и совершили перелет в воздушное пространство Сирии с дозаправкой в воздухе. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=455989



" Ил-76МД ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии в аэропорту Дамаска



Два Ил-76МД ВКС РФ в Международном аэропорту Дамаска рядом с Ил-76МД рег. номера YK-ATA иYK-ATD ВВС Сирии. Военная стоянка, 16 июня 2017 года.

Также в кадр попали Ту-134 и Ан-26. Всего на военной стоянке насчитывалось 4 Як-40, 4 Ту-134 и 5 Ан-26."

Ил-76МД ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии в аэропорту Дамаска: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

К посту№3902 

Сирийский кризис

" Посольство Азербайджана в Болгарии отрицает роль Silk Way в перевозке оружия для боевиков в Сирии

Накануне Посольство Азербайджана в Болгарии выступило с заявлением в связи с недавними публикациями в болгарских СМИ 
о якобы поставках оружия в Сирию на азербайджанских самолетах под дипломатическим прикрытием. Заявление распространило болгарское агентство FOCUS.

В комментарии посольство Азербайджанской Республики сообщает, что ИТ-ресурсы дипведомства подверглись хакерским атакам. Этот инцидент, произошедший недавно, стал еще одним в серии кибератак против Азербайджана, в том числе Министерства иностранных дел и его онлайн-ресурсов.

Соответствующие органы власти Азербайджанской Республики расследуют эту хакерскую атаку. Воспроизведение необоснованных обвинений в отношении этой хакерской атаки средствами массовой информации, а также сроки этого инцидента не случайны и могут указывать на происхождение и вдохновителей этой атаки на Азербайджанскую Республику.

Хакерская атака еще раз продемонстрировала настоятельную необходимость сотрудничества между государствами, международными организациями и частной промышленностью в борьбе с киберпреступностью, в том числе путем расследования и уголовного преследования подобных преступлений как на внутреннем, так и международном уровне.

Посольство Азербайджана ожидает, что Республика Болгария в качестве принимающей страны, чьи услуги интернет-провайдера используются посольством Азербайджана, будет в полной мере сотрудничать для достижения этой цели.

Что касается заявлений прессы об операциях азербайджанской транспортной авиакомпании Silk Way, посольство решительно отвергает эти предположения как необоснованные. Авиакомпания Silk Way является ведущим поставщиком услуг в сфере материально-технического обеспечения грузоперевозок Азербайджана, которая получила международную репутацию за свои надежные, эффективные и прозрачные операции во всем мире, ведущиеся в полном соответствии с положениями международных организаций IATA и ICAO.

В комментарии отмечается, что, согласно хорошо зарекомендовавшей себя международной практике, авиаперевозчики опасных грузов соблюдают режимы контроля над вооружениями и соответствующие правила IATA и ICAO. При этом они получают дипломатическое разрешение от стран-отправителей и получателей, а также тех стран, над которыми пролегает соответствующий воздушный маршрут. В таких случаях подробная информация о соответствующих грузах предоставляется по дипломатическим каналам. Напомним, что в интернет ресурсах появилась статья такого содержания:

"В течение трех последних лет по меньшей мере 350 дипломатическими рейсами Silk Way Airlines (азербайджанская государственная компания) перевозилось оружие в районы военных конфликтов по всему миру. Государственные самолеты Азербайджана с десятками тонн тяжелого вооружения и боеприпасов на борту направлялись к террористам под прикрытием дипломатических рейсов.

Документы, в которых авиакомпания Silk Way Airlines подозревалась в поставках оружия, были присланы мне анонимным аккаунтом Anonymous Bulgaria в Twitter.

Файлы из утечки включают в себя переписку между Министерством иностранных дел Болгарии и посольством Азербайджана в Болгарии с прикрепленными документами о сделках с оружием и дипломатическом оформлении для перелета и/или посадки в Болгарии и многих других европейских странах, США, Саудовской Аравии, ОАЭ, Турции и т.д.

Согласно этим документам, Silk Way Airlines предлагала дипломатические авиарейсы частным компаниям и производителям вооружения из США, Балкан и Израиля, военным Саудовской Аравии и ОАЭ, Командованию специальных операций США (USSOCOM), а также военным силам Германии и Дании в Афганистане и шведским — в Ираке. Дипломатические рейсы освобождаются от проверок, летной документации и налогов, что означает, что самолеты Silk Way свободно, без всяких ограничений, перевозили сотни тонн оружия в различные места по всему миру. Они совершали технические посадки в промежуточных местах длительностью от нескольких часов до одного дня без каких-либо логических причин, таких, как необходимость дозаправки самолетов."

Посольство Азербайджана в Болгарии отрицает роль Silk Way в перевозке оружия для боевиков в Сирии : diana_mihailova

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Комитет по международным делам на заседании в понедельник рекомендовал Госдуме ратифицировать Протокол о размещении российской авиагруппы в Сирии, сообщили журналистам в комитете.
       Заседание комитета проходило с участием замминистра обороны РФ Николая Панкова в закрытом для прессы режиме.
       Комитет рекомендует вынести вопрос о ратификации Протокола на заседание палаты 14 июля.
       Протокол был подписан в январе этого года в Дамаске.
       Он регулирует вопросы размещения группировки Воздушно-космических сил РФ (ВКС РФ), а также ее движимого и недвижимого имущества, вопросы функционирования группировки.
       Определяется, что внешняя охрана мест дислокации российских военных и береговых границ пункта материально-технического обеспечения осуществляется силами сирийской стороны, а противовоздушная оборона, внутренняя охрана и поддержание правопорядка в местах дислокации является прерогативой российской стороны.
       Соглашение о размещении российской авиагруппы в Сирии рассчитано на 49 лет."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456299


" Сразу два американских военных самолета в понедельник совершили очередные разведывательные полеты вблизи побережья Сирии и российской военно-морской базы в сирийском порту Тартус и авиабазы Хмеймим, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.
       По их сведениям, стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135U с бортовым номером 64-14847 и позывным WIGAN89, вылетевший с авиабазы Суда-бей на греческом острове Крит, осуществлял полет вдоль всего побережья Сирии, находясь в воздушном пространстве над международными водами восточного Средиземноморья. Тем временем, патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 168852, поднявшийся с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии, длительное время курсировал приблизительно в 50 км от российской базы в Тартусе.
       В минувшие выходные американские разведывательные самолеты также осуществляли полеты у побережья Сирии и российских баз..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456296

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> A U.S. Air Force A-10 Thunderbolt II departs after receiving fuel from a 340th Expeditionary Air Refueling Squadron KC-135 Stratotanker during a flight in support of Operation Inherent Resolve, July 6, 2017.

----------


## OKA

> 


Красивая картинка, к верху ногами))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

Хорошо он так из пушки пострелял. От души.

----------


## Nazar

Она не вверх головой. В лучшем случае на 90 градусов развернута. И то вряд-ли.

----------


## 13th

> 


Еще и с Сайдуиндерами летают. Боятся чего-то?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Вести от Юрия Лямина :

"В свежем номере журнала "Новый Оборонный Заказ. Стратегии" вышла моя статья про авиацию в Сирии. 
Я постарался в ней изложить максимум известных фактов про состояние и авиабазы ВВС Сирии и т.д.

В небе Сирии

 

Инфографика со списком авиабаз ВВС Сирии, а также баз используемых американской коалицией в соседних странах для ударов по Сирии + мои оценки боеспособного состава сирийской авиации на данный момент.
(К сожалению при составлении графики в журнале допустили пару досадных ошибок, которые правда не затрагивает предоставленной мной информации. Ливан на карте подписали Ливией и Саудовская Аравия осталась без буквы "я")

http://dfnc.ru/wp-content/uploads/20...fika_12-13.pdf

P.S. Если кому интересно посмотреть самому эти авиабазы на картах Google maps, то я при написании статьи вот такой список с метками сделал

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a4...xc&usp=sharing 

В небе Сирии - Юрий Лямин

" Авиабаза ВВС Сирии Т4 на спутниковых снимках 2 июля 2017 г.

   

По состоянию на 2 июля 2017 г. на авиабазе Т4 замечены 4 L-39, 4 Су-24М2, 9 Су-22М4 и 4 вертолета."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/851984.html

----------


## OKA

" Большой план США против позиции России в Сирии и Курдистане глазами турецких аналитиков
Serdar Turgut - Kuzey Suriye’de büyük oyun - HABERTÜRK
Президент Трамп дал сигнал о том, что после юго-запада Сирии соглашение о перемирии будет заключено еще в одном регионе. На прошлой неделе спецпредставитель США в коалиции по борьбе с ИГИЛ  Бретт Магкерк (Brett McGurk) отметил, что этим новым регионом может быть север Сирии, который имеет жизненно важное значение для Турции.


Военные базы США на территории Сирии.

Спецпредставитель не уточнил детали, несмотря на обращенные к нему вопросы, тем не менее сейчас идет работа над планом перемирия, который охватит и Африн. В Вашингтоне знают, что сделать это будет не так просто, как соглашение, достигнутое на юго-западе Сирии. Сообщается, что над этим планом работает и Россия, при этом инициируются некоторые идеи, которые предлагается обсудить.
Collapse

Сложный процесс
Источники в Вашингтоне, которые знают и о предложениях русских, передали следующую информацию.
Для перемирия на севере Сирии Вашингтон должен принимать во внимание тревоги как Турции, так и Партии «Демократический союз» (PYD) / Отрядов народной самообороны (YPG). В Вашингтоне опасаются, что Турция может в любой момент атаковать Африн, и в этом случае операции YPG против ИГИЛ прервутся.
Идеи, предлагаемые к обсуждению, допускают решение, которое может учесть красные линии Турции относительно PYD / YPG. До начала наступления на Ракку Вашингтон пообещал сирийским курдам административный контроль над территориями на севере страны. Но также американская администрация получила сигнал Турции о том, что запад от Евфрата — красная линия для нее.
В то же время Вашингтон не хочет, чтобы PYD / YPG, которых он использует в качестве наземной силы в Сирии, перешли на сторону России, в случае если он не сдержит данного курдам обещания. К тому же, по поступающим сведениям, русские продолжают контактировать с YPG в Африне.
Когда курды сказали Вашингтону, что они хотят объединить регион, находящийся на востоке от Евфрата, с Африном на западе, США не ответили отказом на это требование в силу готовившейся операции против ИГИЛ. Но сейчас США ищут такой путь решения, который не вызовет недовольства Турции и не обидит YPG.
Согласно одной из формул, курдам будет позволено установить господство в регионе на востоке, не переходя на запад от Евфрата.
Большой план
Но для того чтобы это произошло, США работают над более масштабным планом.
1. Чтобы получить добро на создание образования на востоке от Евфрата, YPG разорвут все свои связи с Рабочей партией Курдистана, и из их региона не будет атак в отношении Турции. В случае нарушения этих требований США прервут свои отношения с YPG и прекратят оказывать помощь им.
2. А от Турции в связи с соблюдением красных линий будет потребовано, чтобы регион между Африном на западе от Евфрата и восточной стороной был открыт и безопасен для перемещения гражданского курдского населения.
Позиция русских
В силу того что этот план также должен будет получить одобрение русских, в Вашингтоне внимательно следят и за их позицией. Русские, с одной стороны, дают понять, что не станут мешать Турции в Африне, с другой — продолжают работать в координации с элементами YPG в Африне.
К тому же США говорят, что взаимодействуют с русскими в Ракке. Поскольку русским нужна помощь Турции в регионе, они сказали, что могут расчистить ей путь в Африне, несмотря на YPG.
Взамен и США, и Россия рассчитывают на помощь Турции в создании зоны деэскалации в Идлибе, где находится Свободная сирийская армия и радикальные группы.
Турции предлагают: «Обезопась нам Идлиб, и мы создадим тебе условия в Африне». После соглашения о перемирии на юго-западе Сирии шансы Турции разыграть российскую карту против США во многом сократились.
В регионе Россия и США нуждаются в Турции. Для того чтобы возникло перемирие без полного исключения YPG, большой план США, о котором мы рассказали выше, должен работать при поддержке России."

Большой план США против позиции России в Сирии и Курдистане глазами турецких аналитиков : diana_mihailova

Про "партнёров" :

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/856505.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"23 июля 2017. Военная обстановка в Сирии. Россия нанесла удар по целям ИГИЛ в Хаме"




https://www.youtube.com/user/Rom4eggPopov/videos



Познавательно :


"В пятницу, 21 июля, произошло событие, резко меняющее всю конфигурацию сил Большой ближневосточной войны. Ливанская регулярная армия, традиционно опирающаяся на военную поддержку США и Великобритании, вступила в бой на своей территории с отрядами «Джебхат аль Нусра» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ). В том же бою с другого направления по джихадистам «аль Нусры» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) ударили «Хезболла» и регулярная сирийская армия.

Впервые в ходе длящейся уже четверть века Большой ближневосточной войны непосредственно в бою на одной стороне участвовали войска, поддерживаемые США, и войска российско-сирийско-иранской коалиции. При этом никаких долгих политических договоренностей, пожатий рук дипломатов и политиков перед телекамерами не понадобилось. Логика войны иногда сама вершит глобальную политику, не спрашивая ни дипломатов, ни даже национальных лидеров.

Сирийцы и шииты «Хезболлы» начали наступление на отряды «Джебхат аль Нусры» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) в пятницу, чтобы выбить исламистов с их позиции на сирийско-ливанской границе, на горной окраине ливанского города Арсаль и сирийского города Флейта в горном районе Аль-Каламун.

Наступление развивалось успешно — за несколько часов боев войска коалиции вышли к границе на всем ее протяжении в этом районе. Боевики «аль Нусры» вынуждены были оставить границу и бежать на ливанскую территорию.

А вот здесь они оказались заперты — регулярная армия Ливана давно и плотно блокировала Арсаль с запада, не допуская инфильтрации джихадистов глубже на свою территорию. Сам город ливанские военные штурмовать не стали. Ливанские издания со ссылкой на собственные источники утверждают, что существовало что-то вроде негласной договоренности: джихадисты никак не затрагивают население города, ставшего их базой — а ливанские военные не стремятся их выбить из Арсаля, понимая, что полномасштабный бой в городе превратит его в руины.

Но в пятницу ситуация изменилась. Отряд «Джебхат аль Нусры» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ), контролировавший границу, оказался фактически в котле — с запада город давно блокировала ливанская армия, а с востока границу оседлала сирийская.

Боевикам ничего лучшего не пришло в голову, как пойти на прорыв — там, где, как они считали, им будет проще прорваться, то есть в глубь ливанской территории. Аналитики ливанских изданий в своих первых комментариях к прошедшим боестолкновениям указывают, что вряд ли у командиров «аль Нусры» была цель углубиться в Ливан — долина Бекаа это шиитские земли, и суннитам там ничего не светит. Скорее всего, предполагают аналитики, они хотели двинуться рокадными дорогами вдоль границы и попробовать вернуться на сирийскую территорию на менее прикрытом участке границы.

Сейчас, буквально через несколько часов после окончания боев, сложно утверждать в деталях, что произошло. То ли командиры «Джебхат аль Нусры» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) не удосужились обратиться к ливанским военным с предложением пропустить их под обещание при первой возможности уйти в Сирию, — то ли ливанские командиры не рискнули принять это предложение, справедливо допуская, что исламистам в Сирию не прорваться, и тогда они у себя на земле получат бродячий отряд из нескольких сотен озверевших и отчаявшихся головорезов.

В любом случае, логика войны решила все сама — ливанская армия вступила в бой и не дала джихадистам вырваться из Арсаля.

Военные и сирийской, и ливанской армии свое дело сделали — оставив на руках политиков в Бейруте, Дамаске, Тегеране, Москве и Вашингтоне не одну, а ведро горячих картофелин.

Довольно долгое время практически все протяжение сирийско-ливанской границы не контролировалось ни Ливаном, ни Сирией и было вотчиной джихадистов сирийского филиала «Аль Каиды» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ), отрядов «Джебхат аль Нусра» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ). Ведущему тяжелейшие бои с ИГИЛ (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) на юге и востоке страны Дамаску просто было не до того, чтобы деблокировать западную границу — тем более, что давняя вражда халифата и «Аль-Каиды» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) практически гарантировала, что совместной операции, способной взять в клещи контролируемую Дамаском территорию, можно не опасаться.

И вот успехи российско-сирийско-иранской коалиции на юге и востоке позволили военному руководству коалиции перебросить высвободившиеся под Алеппо части на запад и, наконец, заняться деблокированием участков западной границы.

Политики и дипломаты, разумеется, к этому оказались не готовы.

Что касается позиции Бейрута, то ИА REGNUM подробно рассказывал читателям о сложной мозаике политического альянса, сложившегося в этой ближневосточной стране. В этом балансе сил шиитская «Хизбалла», давно и успешно сражающаяся на стороне сирийско-российско-иранской коалиции — лишь одна из политических сил, контролирующая в коалиции два портфеля министров.

Это если не брать в расчет того обстоятельства, что с военной точки зрения отряды «Хезболлы» — вторая по численности и первая по боеспособности военная сила в Ливане. Сами решайте, можно ли на Ближнем Востоке такое обстоятельство не брать в расчет.

Роль «Хезболлы» в сирийской войне была одним из основных моментов, вызвавших ожесточенную критику со стороны противников шиитского движения в Ливане, в первую очередь — премьер-министра страны Саада аль-Харири, лидера ливанских суннитов. Политическая партия «Мустакбаль», которую возглавляет Харири, в четверг распространила заявление о том, что «ожидаемое сражение в Арсале будет частью услуг, оказываемых «Хезболлой» сирийскому режиму» (сохранена лексика оригинала заявления).

И вот в этой ситуации регулярная ливанская армия ведет бой в том же Арсале с дихадистами в едином строю с отрядами «Хезболлы».

Во вторник, за три дня до боя у Арсаля, премьер Харири сказал, что ливанская армия проведет собственную «тщательно спланированную операцию в районе Арсала, но между ней и сирийской армией не будет никакой координации». Что это будет за операция и когда она начнется, в Дамаске разбираться не стали и попросту зачистили джихадистов со своей территории, сделав их головной болью все того же правительства Харири.

Впрочем, свою головную боль получили и политики в Дамаске. Деблокирование сирийско-ливанской границы, тем более при деятельном (многие аналитики говорят — первостепенном) участии проиранской «Хезболлы», делает тему «шиитского коридора» — контролируемого тегеранскими властями пути трубопроводов из Ирана в средиземноморскую Сайду — предметом практического обсуждения.

Асад до последнего оттягивал тему награды Тегерану за его участие на стороне Сирии в войне против халифата, и, в первую очередь, за подключение к коалиции проиранской «Хизбаллы», которую военные аналитики называют самой боеспособной наземной силой на стороне Дамаска. И вот теперь отговорка «сперва нужно победить» уже неприменима — победили.

Вашингтон хранит молчание — скорее всего, там просто не понимают, что происходит, и на всякий случай, по доброй традиции Госдепа, делают вид, что не происходит ничего для него необычного.

Политики на Капитолийском холме только-только переварили тот факт, что один их стратегический союзник на Ближнем Востоке, Израиль, де-факто подключил свои ресурсы технической разведки к обеспечению боевых операций российско-сирийско-иранской коалиции, как тут регулярная армия другого союзника, Ливана, вступает в бой на стороне сирийской армии. Нет уж, лучше сделать вид, что ничего не происходит.

Тегеран явно стремится к тому, чтобы ливанская армия, традиционно выступающая стабилизирующим началом в политике страны, вынужденно пошла бы на сближение с «Хизбаллой». Пока что правительство Харири на уловку не поддается — никаких отповедей военным со стороны кабинета не прозвучало. Но игра Тегерана только начинается.

Москва же полностью потерялась в политике ближневосточного конфликта, странным образом ограничив себя только военными аспектами и т.н. «сирийским мирным процессом». Непонимание Смоленской площадью того факта, что Большой Ближний Восток куда больше одной отдельно взятой Сирии, и играть здесь можно только на всей клавиатуре сразу, становится все более и более заметным.

 Александр Шпунт "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2304090.html


Про ливанский быт :

IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Парад в Тартусе









https://www.facebook.com/pg/Haykal-T...01584100183679

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/AliHabibPHT...3284245041712/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Российские военные предотвратили атаку на Дамаск, применив новейший ПЗРК «Верба»*
> 
> 
> 
> Российскими военными была предотвращена очередная попытка обстрела террористами жилых кварталов Дамаска.
> 
> Об этом «Русской Весне» рассказал военный источник, предоставив кадры с места событий.
> 
> Сегодня вечером российские расчеты новейшего переносного зенитного ракетного комплекса «Верба» уничтожили беспилотник террористов «Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам» («Джебхат Ан-Нусра»*), который использовался для корректировки огня боевиков по Дамаску, в том числе по кварталу с российским посольством. 
> ...


ВАЖНО: Российские военные предотвратили атаку на Дамаск, применив новейший ПЗРК «Верба» (+ВИДЕО, ФОТО) | Русская весна

----------


## petio

> 


неуже ли это из Сирии? 25 офаб-250! Но может и так ведь Су-25 в Афгане в рамках операции Ромб тоже изпиывали с макс нагрузкой а ведь Су-35 там и для войсковых изпытании

----------


## petio

Я видимо ошибся -Это Су-27СМ3 ? но они тоже не бомбили в боевых условиях

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Babak

> 


МиГ-29 не в Сирии. Эта первая часть из Астрахани.

----------


## ZHeN

так может то сирийские Миг-29СМ, не ?

----------


## Djoker

> так может то сирийские Миг-29СМ, не ?


Форма наша же у летчика. 

Наверно просто использовались архивные кадры российского ТВ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

На записи экс-алжирские СМТ. Судя по расположению пятен на хвосте, это либо 23 из ГЛИЦ, либо 21/23/25/26/27/28/29 из Курска.

----------


## ZHeN

да, присмотрелся, горб СМТшный таки

----------


## leha-lp

> Я видимо ошибся -Это Су-27СМ3 ? но они тоже не бомбили в боевых условиях


Из какой информации сделан такой вывод, если выше была ссылка...
Су-27СМ3 в Сирии - bmpd

----------


## petio

> Из какой информации сделан такой вывод, если выше была ссылка...
> Су-27СМ3 в Сирии - bmpd


Я знал что они там но думал что толко для В-В

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я знал что они там но думал что толко для В-В


ОН там был только для показа Асаду...

----------


## ZHeN

а что, Асад теперь уже потенциальным покупателем стал ? у него денег-то нет ... вся военная помощь от РФ - безвозмездная ...
зачем показывать Асаду товар, если его планируют просто подарить ?

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 7 августа. /ТАСС/. Новый российский вертолет Ми-28УБ (с двойным управлением) планируется отправить на испытания в Сирию. Об этом сообщил генеральный директор холдинга "Вертолеты России" Андрей Богинский.

"Сегодня в вертолете Ми-28Н есть пилот и оператор, и основная цель и задача модернизации - сделать его учебно-боевым, чтобы управление вертолетом могло осуществляться из каждой из кабин. Мы бы хотели, чтобы эти вертолеты (Ми-28УБ - прим. ТАСС) прошли здесь (в Сирии - прим. ТАСС) своего рода тестирование", - сказал он в интервью программе "Военная приемка" телеканала "Звезда", записанном на авиабазе Хмеймим.

Как сообщил ранее генеральный конструктор "Вертолетов России" Николай Павленко, восемь новых вертолетов Ми-28УБ поступят в Воздушно-космические силы РФ в этом году.

В свою очередь, начальник боевой подготовки армейской авиации ВКС России Олег Чесноков сообщал, что Ми-28УБ первыми поступят в 344-й Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации в Торжке. По его словам, летчики и преподаватели Торжокского центра уже прошли переучивание на эту модификацию вертолета.

Ми-28УБ - учебно-боевая модификация ударного вертолета Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник", ее создание началось в 2010 году. Он оснащен двойной системой управления. Хотя новая машина предназначена для обучения летчиков, она сохраняет все ударные возможности и может применяться для нанесения ударов по объектам и технике противника.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а что, Асад теперь уже потенциальным покупателем стал ? у него денег-то нет ... вся военная помощь от РФ - безвозмездная ...
> зачем показывать Асаду товар, если его планируют просто подарить ?


Как обычно, продадим в кредит, а долг потом спишем... Ну или в зачет аренды пойдут.

----------


## ZHeN

> Как обычно, продадим в кредит, а долг потом спишем... Ну или в зачет аренды пойдут.


так обычно происходит со всеми нашими "партнёрами"
но в случае с Сирией никто и не скрывает безвозмездность помощи

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Российские подарки


https://www.facebook.com/Encyclopedi...8568863920496/


https://www.facebook.com/Encyclopedi...8672401243475/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Сирийские военные десантировались в тыл ИГ* в Ракке, сообщил источник*
> 
> БЕЙРУТ, 12 авг — РИА Новости, Михаил Алаеддин. Отряд сирийской армии успешно десантировался в тыл боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство"* на границе провинций Хомс и Ракка и освободил несколько поселений, сообщил РИА Новости сирийский военный источник.
> 
> "Сирийская армия и союзные силы успешно продвигаются в сирийской пустыне", — отметил он.
> 
> По словам собеседника агентства, операция прошла ночью. Деcант забросили на 20 километров в тыл ИГ* к югу от поселения Аль-Кадир на границе провинций Хомс и Ракка. Сирийские бойцы продвинулись вглубь еще на 21 километр и освободили поселения Хурбет Мекман и Аль-Кадир.
> 
> Кроме того, добавил источник, правительственные силы продвинулись на 12 километров к юго-востоку от Ракки и освободили деревню Бир ар-Рахум. Здесь им удалось ликвидировать большое количество террористов и уничтожить три танка, 13 машин, вооруженных пулеметами, семь заминированных автомобилей, а также захватить два танка и несколько артиллерийских установок разного калибра.
> ...


https://ria.ru/syria/20170812/1500244877.html

----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 13 августа. /ТАСС/. Сирийские войска и ополчение при поддержке российской авиации к утру воскресенья полностью освободили город Эс-Сухне, что открывает возможность для деблокирования Дейр-эз-Зора. Об этом сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Сирийские войска полностью освободили город Эс-Сухне - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...87034377969664

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"ВВС Сирии потеряли МиГ-21 в Сувейде

   

    Боевики в Сувейде недалеко от сирийско-иорданской границы сбили сирийский МиГ-21.
    Машина шла на небольшой высоте и была поражена огнем из ЗУ-23-2 (вероятно мобильная версия на тачанке)
    Пилот захвачен в плен."

ВВС Сирии потеряли МиГ-21 в Сувейде - Colonel Cassad


Познавательное обсуждение на тему участников  б.д. из РФ :

http://twower.livejournal.com/2128054.html#comments

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

> Российские подарки


Все верно, крайняя в ВВС Сирии была 2860, теперь 2861 и 2862

----------


## OKA

Ещё ролик про десант :

----------


## Pilot

СИДНЕЙ, 16 августа. /ТАСС/. ВВС международной коалиции уничтожили в Сирии одного из самых опасных австралийских террористов Халеда Шарруфа, боевика террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ). Об этом в среду со ссылкой на информированные официальные источники сообщила телекомпания Эй-би-си.

По ее информации, авиаудар был нанесен в прошлую пятницу по автомобилю в окрестностях города Ракка. Вместе с 36-летним Шарруфом в машине находились два его несовершеннолетних сына. Все они погибли. Три года назад экстремисты разместили в соцсетях жуткую фотографию, на которой семилетний сын Шарруфа держал в руках отрубленную голову человека.

В феврале нынешнего года Шарруф стал первым человеком, лишенным австралийского гражданства после вступления в Австралии в силу новых законов, ужесточающих меры по борьбе с терроризмом. Принятые федеральным парламентом законы наделяют власти правом лишать гражданства австралийцев, уличенных в особо тяжких преступлениях, связанных с терроризмом. Однако эти законы могут применяться лишь к лицам с двойным гражданством. 36-летний Шарруф имел также ливанское гражданство.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

На СМ(3) тоже появились бомбочки и красная звезда:


https://vk.com/wall-89317964_4461

----------


## OKA

Не новость, но...

"Не менее двух L-39 ВВС Сирии уничтожено на авиабазе Хама в результате обстрела РСЗО "Град" 



https://twitter.com/hashtag/Hama?src=hash "

Не менее двух L-39 ВВС Сирии уничтожено на авиабазе Хама в результате обстрела РСЗО "Град": diana_mihailova

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вручение генералу ВС САР наградного оружия от Министра обороны РФ.

----------


## Pilot

Российская авиация увеличила интенсивность боевых вылетов, в районе Дейр-эз-Зора ведется круглосуточная разведка



Москва. 21 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские ВКС в Сирии за месяц уничтожили около 800 террористов, в настоящее время интенсивность вылетов увеличена, заявили в Генштаб Вооруженных Сил РФ.

"Для уничтожения окруженных и пытающихся отойти в направлении Дейр-Эз-Зора террористов интенсивность применения российской авиации увеличена до 60-70 боевых вылетов в сутки. ВКС России в круглосуточном режиме осуществляют воздушную разведку, выявление и уничтожение бронетехники игиловцев, пикапов с тяжелым вооружением и автомобильных колонн с боеприпасами. За последние 5 суток российские самолеты совершили 316 вылетов и нанесли 819 ударов", - сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской на брифинге в понедельник.

По его словам, всего в августе авиацией ВКС России выполнено 990 боевых вылетов.

"По командным пунктам, позициям, складам, перевалочным базам и лагерям боевиков нанесено 2518 авиационных ударов. Уничтожено 40 единиц бронетехники, 106 автомобилей с установленными на них крупнокалиберными пулеметами и до 800 террористов", - сказал С.Рудской.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00006234766653

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00006234766653

----------


## Djoker

> Сегодня в небе над Ростовом-на-Дону. Су-34 559-го бомбардировочного авиаполка ( Морозовск) с 9 красными звездами на борту, что означает о его 90 боевых вылетах!



https://vk.com/wall151948022_34824

----------


## OKA

"Российские военные опробовали в ходе операции в Сирии новый способ организации засекреченной связи. Об этом на круглом столе, посвященном опыту применения войск в Сирии, сообщил начальник Главного управления связи ВС РФ - заместитель начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Халил Арсланов.

"В ходе проведения военной операции в Сирии впервые нами апробирован и реализован новый способ организации засекреченной связи с использованием сетей операторов связи иностранных государств", - сказал он.

Командование группировки войск в Сирии вело международные телефонные переговоры с участниками коалиции, а личный состав смог общаться с родственниками, пояснил Арсланов.

Стационарная сеть связи в Сирии была частично разрушена в результате ведения боевых действий, поэтому ее было невозможно использовать, отметил генерал. "Функционирующая ее часть не удовлетворяла потребностям группировки по пропускной способности, а полевая компонента и вовсе практически отсутствовала", - добавил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российские войска в Сирии опробовали новый способ секретной связи - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


 "Численность нового объединения террористических группировок в Сирии "Хейат Тахрир аш-Шам" превысила 25 тыс. боевиков, заявил начальник главного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил России генерал-полковник Игорь Коробов.

"В настоящее время объединилось более 70 бандгрупп, в том числе из состава оппозиции, ранее относившей себя к умеренной. Общая численность группировки "Хейат Тахрир аш-Шам" превышает 25 тыс. боевиков", - сказал Коробов на круглом столе в ходе форума "Армия-2017".

По его словам, лидеры террористов, стремясь объединить все действующие в Сирии исламистские вооруженные формирования, пытаются создать новую структуру, ключевую роль в которой играет "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС). "Данная группировка ведет активные боевые действия против правительственных войск, а также против умеренной оппозиции в провинциях Алеппо, Дамаск, Идлиб и Хама", - отметил Коробов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Генштаб ВС РФ: в Сирии появилась новая группировка более чем из 25 тыс. боевиков - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Т.е. "умеренная оппозиция" всё-таки существует))

----------


## OKA

Макеты авиабазы ВКС РФ Хмеймим и пункта МТО ВМФ РФ Тартус: diana_mihailova


Ещё  :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3635000.html

+ ролики :

http://dambiev.livejournal.com/961155.html

----------


## OKA

Второй А-50У ВКС РФ появился на авиабазе Хмеймим уже в начале августа 2017 г.



Второй А-50У ВКС РФ появился на авиабазе Хмеймим уже в начале августа 2017 г.: diana_mihailova

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"В рамках обмена пленными между САА и ССА освобожден пилот сирийского МиГ-21, самолет которого был сбит боевиками 15 августа.
Машина была сбита огнем с земли из ЗУ-23 в районе сирийско-иорданской границы, сам пилот был ранен и попал в плен https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3614444.html.
В какой-то мере ему повезло, так как он оказался в плену у не самых отмороженных боевиков, которые использовали его для обмена, поэтому в конце августа была достигнута договоренность о том, что его обменяют вместе с группой других сирийских военнослужащих  на пленных боевиков. На данный момент пилот доставлен в госпиталь в Дамаске.
Всего боевики освободили 34 человека (среди них глава разведки ВВС в провинции Сувейда). САА передала в качестве оплаты 100 пленных боевиков. То есть обмен происходил по принципу 1 к 3."



 



https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3649180.html

Ура! Редкий случай.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"В Ираке после того, как курды из Пешмерги захватили в плен несколько сотен халифатчиков из Таль-Афарского котла, некоторое кол-во из них (называются цифры от нескольких десятков до 400) были расстреляны.

Строго 18+




Вот примерно так выглядит агония Халифата в Ираке. Можно было бы конечно указать на бессудный характер массовых убийств пленных халифатчиков, но вспоминая, что они творили на оккупированных территориях, курдов как минимум можно понять, хотя с с точки зрения международного законодательства массовые убийства конечно расцениваются как военные преступления.

Спустя 3 года круг замкнулся.

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3653256.html

"Копателям Чёрного моря" имеет смысл задуматься, какой ящик Пандоры они открывают.

----------


## Pilot

Передовые подразделения вчера вечером пробились к Дэр-эз-Зор. Черные всю ночь контратаковали. Наша авиация наносила удары. Сегодня могут уже окончательно деблокировать город

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Kamov Ka-52 Siria.

----------


## Pilot

МО объявило о потерях. 2 контрактника в провинции Дэр-эз-Зор. :(((

----------


## APKAH

Прорвались, подошли с запада к Дейр-эз-Зору: многолетняя блокада снята...

----------


## OKA

"Фрегат Черноморского флота "Адмирал Эссен" выполнил пуски крылатых ракет "Калибр" по объектам ИГ в районе Дейр-эз-Зора. По данным Минобороны, ВМФ РФ нанес удар по укрепрайону в Сирии, который удерживался преимущественно боевиками ИГ (террористическая группировка, запрещена в РФ) из России и СНГ.

В результате ракетного удара  уничтожены пункты управления и узел связи боевиков ИГ в Сирии, а также завод по ремонту бронетехники."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

«Адмирал Эссен» уничтожил «Калибрами» в Сирии пункты управления террористов - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Видео "калибровки " :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

наконец-то блокаду сняли. первые регулярные части достигли Дэр-эз-Зора

----------


## OKA

"Более чем трехлетняя осада прорвана, большая победа для Сирии. Оборону Дейр-эз-Зора вполне можно назвать героической, гарнизон города стоял насмерть, хотя после захвата боевиками ИГ гг.Эс-Сухне и Пальмира весною 2015 г. оказался в глубоком тылу боевиков, в сотнях километров от ближайших позиций правительственных войск и получал снабжение только по воздуху. Успешная оборона во многом стала возможна благодаря личности командующего 104-й бригадой РГ генерала Иссама Захреддина, который еще до начала его командировки в Дейр-эз-Зор в прославился как один из лучших командиров сирийской армии. Он помог выстроить в городе грамотную оборону, а его харизма и мужество поддерживали гарнизон города в самые трудные моменты.

Президент САР Башшар Аль-Асад по телефону обратился к главе комитета по безопасности в Дейр-эз-Зоре генерал-майору Рафику Шхади, командующему 17-ой дивизией генерал-майору Хасану Мухаммаду, командующему 104-м полком Республиканской гвардии Иссаму Захер-эд-Дину и защитникам аэродрома, отметив их стойкость в противостоянии самым опасным террористическим организациям в мире. «Вы доказали своей стойкостью, что вы ответственны перед будущими поколениями, и вы лучший пример для будущих поколений», — сказал президент.
Аль-Асад добавил: «В истории будет записано, как вы, несмотря на свою малочисленность, пожертвовали самым ценным ради мирных граждан, и сумели выполнить свою миссию в полном объеме бесстрашно и колебаний».
По его словам, история также будет помнить товарищей, отдавших свои жизни ради Родины, и раненных, просто перевязавших свои раны, и продолживших бой до достижения победы с террористической такфиристской идеологией, получающей поддержку от некоторых региональных и международных сторон. Сегодня, добавил президент, вы вместе с товарищами в жестоких сражениях деблокировали город, они будут с вами в одном ряду очищать весь город от терроризма и для восстановления безопасности и стабильности на всей территории страны, на каждой пяди родной земли.
http://www.sana.sy/ru/?p=119050
С биноклем сам генерал Захреддин "



С роликами :




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/656475.html

К постам про "Калибры" , с геолокацией целей :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/964104.html

----------


## Djoker

> *ВВС Израиля обстреляли сирийских военных под Масьяфом*
> 
> МОСКВА, 7 сен — РИА Новости. Израильская авиация нанесла удары по позициям сирийских военных неподалеку от города Масьяф, передает агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на заявление сирийской армии.
> 
> По данным агентства, удар привел к гибели двух человек. В израильской армии отказались комментировать эти сообщения.
> 
> Израильские СМИ цитируют арабских коллег, которые утверждают, что целью бомбардировки стал исследовательский центр, связанный с разработкой и производством химического оружия.


https://ria.ru/syria/20170907/1501950628.html

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 8 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Около 40 боевиков группировки "ИГИЛ", в том числе четыре ключевых полевых командира, уничтожены российским авиаударом в Сирии в районе города Дейр-эз-Зор, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пятницу в министерстве обороны РФ.

"По подтвержденным сведениям, среди уничтоженных боевиков - четыре влиятельных полевых командира, включая амира Дейр-эз-Зора Абу Мухаммад Аш-Шимали, отвечающего за финансы и переброску завербованных новобранцев на тренировочные базы "ИГИЛ" (запрещена в РФ - ИФ)", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

"Установлено также, что на совещании находился "министр войны" международной террористической группировки "ИГИЛ" Гулмурод Халимов, который погиб от смертельного ранения", - заявили в Минобороны.

Российские военные заявили, что авиаудар был нанесен в районе сирийского города Дейр-эз-Зор, который на днях удалось деблокировать сирийским войскам при поддержке ВКС РФ.

По данным Минобороны РФ, в результате этого удара уничтожен подземный командный пункт, узел связи и около 40 боевиков.

В военном ведомстве сказали, что 5 сентября была получена информация о том, что командиры отрядов "ИГИЛ" планируют провести совещание в окрестностях Дейр-эз-Зора.

"После подтверждения полученной информации и проведения доразведки цели с авиабазы Хмеймим были подняты два самолета Су-34 и Су-35, которые нанесли точечный авиационный удар бетонобойными бомбами. Результативные действия ВКС России позволили ускорить деблокирование города Дейр-эз-Зор и приступить сирийским войскам к его непосредственному освобождению", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным российских военных, Г.Халимов - бывший командир ОМОН МВД Таджикистана.

СМИ сообщали о назначении Г.Халимова преемником лидера "ИГИЛ" Аль-Багдади.

Абу Мухаммед Аль-Шишали - гражданин Саудовской Аравии. В "ИГИЛ" руководил логистикой боевиков.

Ранее в российском военном ведомстве заявили, что в конце мая в Сирии в результате удара ВКС РФ был уничтожен лидер "ИГИЛ" Аль-Багдади и 300 боевиков.

Г.Халимов во время гражданской войны в Таджикистане служил в президентской гвардии. С 1997 года служил в ОМОН рядовым бойцом, неоднократно отмечался государственными наградами, дослужился до звания полковника. Окончил Высшую академию МВД Таджикистана, проходил спецподготовку по борьбе с терроризмом в США, участвовал в операциях против антиправительственных вооружснных формирований в Раштской долине в 2009 году и Хороге в 2012 году.

В апреле 2015 года полковник Г.Халимов внезапно объявил о переходе на сторону ИГИЛ, где он занял пост "министра обороны". В отношении него в Таджикистане возбуждено уголовное дело по статьям "измена государству", "участие в преступном сообществе" и "незаконное участие в вооруженных конфликтах или военных действиях на территории других государств". Он был лишен воинского звания и в мае 2015 года объявлен в розыск.

В сентябре 2015 года Г.Халимов был включен в список террористов наряду с 35 другими лицами и организациями, связанными с ИГИЛ, в отношении которых США приняли санкции. В 2016 году власти США объявили награду за информацию о его местонахождении в размере $3 млн.

Неоднократно в западных СМИ публиковались сообщения о ранении и даже гибели экс-полковника в Ираке, но позже была подтверждена лишь информация о его ранении. Бп др

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ан-26/30 и четыре Су-25 ВКС России на авиабазе Т4.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

можно немножко про иракскую кампанию?

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 11 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Передовой отряд из 40 российских саперов, которым предстоит разминировать освобожденные районы города Дейр-эз-Зор, переброшен в Сирию на авиабазу Хеймим, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в департаменте информации Минобороны РФ.

"Всего в Сирийскую Арабскую Республику для участия в гуманитарном разминировании будет переброшено 175 военнослужащих международного противоминного центра и 42 единицы специальной инженерной техники, в том числе, современные роботизированные комплексы "Уран-6", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

По данным Минобороны РФ, на российскую базу Хмеймим уже доставлено 7 единиц специальной техники и группа кинологов с минно-розыскными собаками.

"В ближайшее время военнослужащие будут направлены в освобожденные районы города Дейр-эз-Зор для рекогносцировки и оценки масштабов предстоящего разминирования", - сообщили военные.

"В первую очередь саперы будут разминировать дороги, ведущие к объектам социальной инфраструктуры города, больницы, школы, жилые дома, объекты водо- и электроснабжения и исторические памятники культуры", - сказали в Минобороны.

В военном ведомстве заявили, что российский отряд саперов полностью автономен, укомплектован современными комплектами разминирования и защиты.

Ранее российские военнослужащие в Сирии разминировали Пальмиру и Алеппо.

В Минобороны РФ ранее заявили, что в районе Дейр-эз-Зора сирийские войска при поддержке российской боевой авиации добились серьезных успехов, нанесли сокрушительное поражение группировке ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация).

----------


## OKA

"Первая ласточка: МиГ-21бис ВВС Сирии прилетел на деболокированный аэродром Дейр-Эз-Зор



Бортовой номер 2296 вернулся из Камышлы на родную базу."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/982783.html

"Еще четыре сирийских Ми-17 перелетели на деблокированный аэродром Дейр-Эз-Зор "

 
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/983237.html

" ЗРК С-200 ПВО Сирии обстрелял израильский F-15 над Ливаном

...два истребителя F-15 ВВС Израиля выполняли обычный разведывательный полет над территорией Ливана.
сирийская система ПВО при помощи ЗРК С-200 выпустила по ним одну ракету, после чего израильский самолет начал снижаться и
впервые с августа 2006 года преодолел звуковой барьер над ливанским городом Сидон .
Утверждается, что F-15 был поражен за пределами Сидона, что подтверждает ряд источников."

С познавательным обсуждением :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/980595.html


Ну раз насчёт голан с сирийцами предпочитают не договариваться, а лечить и вооружать всяких людоедов, то это "противостояние" бесконечно...

ДыБлинЪ)) Весь ближневосточный регион- уникальная туристическая жемчужина, но участники процэссов сами себе на бошку , аки голубь, А-А-А)) Без анкла Сэма не обошлось, подкидывает дровишек))

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BY8GNfnFu2j

----------


## Djoker

На Хмеймиме появились МиГ-29СМТ


https://twitter.com/BBCSteveR/status/907661544066088962

Короткое видео:
https://twitter.com/BBCSteveR/status/907711353128964097

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Пресс-тур для представителей российских и зарубежных СМИ в российскую группировку войск (сил) в Сирийской Арабской Республике*













Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Polikarpoff

А МиГ похоже отбомбился, на взлете с двумя ФАБами, а в полете потом уже пустой.

----------


## AC

> *Пресс-тур для представителей российских и зарубежных СМИ в российскую группировку войск (сил) в Сирийской Арабской Республике*
> ...
> Ещё фото:
> http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery


В фотоотчёте Associated Press того же дня оттуда же ещё прошёл Су-25СМ №05 синий RF-91959.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> *Новейшие МиГ-29СМТ переброшены в Сирию для "обкатки" в боевых условиях - СМИ*
> 14.09.2017 8:58:09
>       	Москва. 14 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российское военное ведомство отправило на авиабазу "Хмеймим" в Сирии четыре новейших истребителя МиГ-29СМТ, поставленных ведомству одноименной корпорацией в декабре 2015 года, сообщает в четверг газета "Коммерсант". 
>        "По данным "Ъ", машины отправлены в регион для того, чтобы предоставить практику максимальному количеству лётчиков, а также обкатать самолёт в боевых условиях", - сказано в статье.
>        Газета напоминает, что первая информация о готовящейся переброске МиГов из России в Сирию появилась более года назад.
>        "В частных разговорах несколько офицеров штаба Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) РФ предполагали, что в самое ближайшее время в Хмеймиме появятся несколько истребителей типа МиГ. Таким образом военные рассчитывали закончить "прогон" лётного состава в условиях реальных боевых действий. Однако из-за напряженной обстановки в Сирии, сложившейся на тот момент, экспериментировать с новейшими машинами не стали, положившись на уже проверенные в кампании многофункциональные истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35", - говорится в публикации.
>        По данным издания, накануне "в фотоотчете Минобороны РФ, опубликованном на официальном сайте в рамках пресс-тура российских и иностранных журналистов в Сирию, появилась фотография истребителя данного типа (бортовой номер 23 синий)". "По словам источников "Ъ" в органах военного управления, эта машина была переброшена в Хмеймим на прошлой неделе из 116-го Учебного центра боевого применения 185-го Центра боевой подготовки и боевого применения истребительной авиации ВКС РФ (аэродром Приволжский, Астрахань). Вместе с ней оттуда же прибыли три аналогичных МиГ-29СМТ", - говорится в газетном материале.
>        Авторы полагают, что МиГ-29СМТ являются "пожалуй, последней из военных новинок, до сих пор не задействованных в операции "Возмездие"". "До 2014 года в распоряжении военных было 28 таких машин. Они достались им после отказа Алжира в 2008 году принять эти самолеты из-за претензий к качеству. Впоследствии они все прошли дефектацию, ремонт и доработку под требования ВВС РФ, после чего корпорация "МиГ" получила заказ еще на 16 машин (стоимостью примерно 17 млрд руб.). Прибывшая на прошлой неделе в Хмеймим четверка МиГов была передана российским военным в декабре 2015 года именно по этому контракту", - сказано в публикации.
>        По данным собеседников "Ъ", близких к Генштабу российской армии, переброска МиГ-29СМТ в Сирию должна решить сразу несколько задач. 
> ...


http://www.militarynews.ru/Story.asp?rid=1&nid=461573

----------


## OKA

Познавательная статья :

Сирийская проверка боем

----------


## OKA

> *Пресс-тур для представителей российских и зарубежных СМИ в российскую группировку войск (сил) в Сирийской Арабской Республике*..


Ещё :





"Находящиеся в восточной части Средиземного моря подводные лодки «Великий Новгород» и «Колпино» проекта 636.3 из подводного положения нанесли удар крылатыми ракетами «Калибр» по важным объектам запрещенной в России террористической группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии, сообщили в Минобороны России.

Целями для поражения стали пункты управления, узлы связи, а также склады вооружения и боеприпасов боевиков в подконтрольных ИГИЛ районах юго-восточнее города Дейр-эз-Зор.

По объектам террористов из подводного положения выпущено семь крылатых ракет морского базирования. Дальность до целей составила от 500 до 670 километров.

Данными объективного контроля подтверждено поражение всех запланированных целей, подчеркнули в военном ведомстве. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...41432-icpa.htm

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> В фотоотчёте Associated Press того же дня оттуда же ещё прошёл Су-25СМ №05 синий RF-91959.


Фото AP здесь:
A Russian military jet lands after a mission at Hemeimeem air base, Syria, on Tuesday, Sept. 12, 2017. The recapture of eastern Aleppo in December 2016, one of the deadliest episodes of the Syrian civil war, was a landmark victory for Assad's forces

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id218024

----------


## Djoker

*Пресс-тур для представителей СМИ в провинции Дей-эз-Зор Сирийской Арабской Республики*







Ещё фото:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## AndyK

Гвардейский самолетик...

A Russian military jet lands after a mission at Hemeimeem air base, Syria, on Tuesday, Sept. 12, 2017. The recapture of eastern Aleppo in December 2016, one of the deadliest episodes of the Syrian civil war, was a landmark victory for Assad's forces

----------


## OKA

"Возвращаясь к сбитым американцами в Сирии Су-22 и Shahed-129 в июне 2017

Американцы рассекретили кадры того, как их истребители сбили 18 июня 2017 г. сирийский истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22 южнее Табки и 20 июня 2017 г. иранский разведывательно-ударный БПЛА Shahed-129 в районе Эт-Танфа. Качество видео правда совсем неважное, так как снято с экрана.



Сбитый 20 июня Shahed-129 с подвешенным вооружением 

https://twitter.com/beverstine/statu...70642597679105

https://sandrermakoff.livejournal.com/1105410.html

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/627200.html




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.co....html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Боевики "Джебхат ан-Нусры" (запрещенная в РФ группировка) развернули широкомасштабное наступление на позиции сирийских войск в зоне деэскалации "Идлиб", чтобы сорвать успешное продвижение правительственных войск под Дейр-эз-Зором. Об этом сообщил в среду начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ Сергей Рудской.

"Несмотря на договоренности, подписанные 15 сентября в Астане, боевики "Джебхат ан-Нусры" и примкнувшие к ним отряды, не желающие выполнять условия режима прекращения боевых действий, с восьми часов утра 19 сентября развернули широкомасштабное наступление на позиции правительственных войск севернее и северо-восточнее города Хама в зоне деэскалации "Идлиб", - сказал Рудской. При этом одной из главных целей действий боевиков, по его словам, была попытка захвата подразделения российской военной полиции, выполнявшего задачи на наблюдательном пункте, развернутом в этом районе в качестве сил контроля деэскалации.

"По имеющимся данным, данное наступление инициировано американскими спецслужбами, чтобы остановить успешно развивающееся продвижение правительственных войск к востоку от Дейр-эз-Зора", - добавил он.

Рудской уточнил, что боевики наступали при поддержке танков и боевых машин пехоты, ему предшествовала мощная огневая подготовка. "За день боевикам удалось вклиниться в оборону правительственных войск на глубину до 12 километров, на фронте до 20 километров", - сказал Рудской.

По его словам, взвод военной полиции РФ в количестве 29 человек оказался блокированным и несколько часов отражал атаки "Джебхат ан-Нусры" в "Идлибе".

"В результате нападения бандитов взвод военной полиции в количестве 29 человек оказался блокированным и в течение нескольких часов отражал атаки превосходящего противника плечом к плечу с отрядом племени Муали, которое подписало соглашение о присоединение к режиму прекращения боевых действий и осталось ему верно в этой непростой ситуации", - уточнил Рудской.

Он заявил, что для освобождения полицейских командующим российской группировкой войск в Сирии была сформирована группа деблокирования, в состав которой вошли подразделения Сил специальных операций, военной полиции, укомплектованной военными - выходцами из Северного Кавказа и сирийского спецназа.

За сутки ударами авиации уничтожены 187 объектов, около 850 террористов, 11 танков, четыре БМП, 46 пикапов, пять минометов, 20 грузовых автомобилей, 38 складов вооружения.

По словам Рудского, сирийские войска при поддержке ВКС практически полностью восстановили положение в "Идлибе", нарушенное 19 сентября наступлением боевиков.

"Используя результаты огневого поражения подразделения 5-го ДШК [десантно-штурмового корпуса] совместно с отрядами правительственных войск при поддержке российской авиации перешли в контрнаступление и в настоящее время практически полностью восстановили утраченное положение. Операция по уничтожению террористов будет продолжена", - сказал он."

ВКС РФ уничтожили около 850 боевиков, чтобы сорвать их наступление под Идлибом - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> что для освобождения полицейских командующим российской группировкой войск в Сирии была сформирована группа деблокирования


В ходе операции получили ранения трое военнослужащих", - сказал он.
Рудской подчеркнул, что все участники операции представлены к государственным наградам. "Предпринятыми российским командованием совместно с Генеральным штабом Сирии мерами наступление террористов было остановлено, и им нанесен существенный ущерб"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Трое российских военных ранены при прорыве блокады в Идлибе - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Ссылка пока рабочая .

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

6:10 тот самый Су-22 перед сбитием
чуть дальше - иранский бпла
чуть дальше - БПЛА Форпост
13:02 - начинается самое интересное
13:26 - российский истребитель мешает нанесению удара самолётами коалиции
13:57 - Су-27СМ с изд. 170-1 в 15метрах от AIM-9X

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 21 сентября. /ТАСС/. РФ информировала США по спецканалу связи о намерении жестко пресекать попытки обстрелов российского спецназа и сирийских войск боевиками сирийской оппозиции.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Москва заявила Вашингтону о недопустимости обстрелов спецназа РФ боевиками оппозиции в САР - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## ZHeN

пока наши "информируют", америкосы пресекают и сбивают, одновременно держа в прицелах наши самолёты.

----------


## Avia M

> америкосы пресекают и сбивают


Именно по этой причине, слоган "*Yankee Go Home*" до сих пор актуален.
Вы полагаете наши самолёты не держат в прицелах америкосов?

----------


## ZHeN

этого я не могу знать, т.к. наши не снимают таких прекрасных cruise video, как их VFA

зато можно сказать точно, что наши позволяют им обстреливать асадитов и наш спецназ, и сбивать асадовские самолёты, обстреливающие их спецназ.

----------


## Let_nab

> этого я не могу знать, т.к. наши не снимают таких прекрасных cruise video, как их VFA
> 
> зато можно сказать точно, что наши позволяют им обстреливать асадитов и наш спецназ, и сбивать асадовские самолёты, обстреливающие их спецназ.


А на вопрос почему наши позволяют, ответ простой, можно даже перефразировать с той же Северной Кореей - патамушта Ким Чен Ын его друзья и чиновники не вкладывают деньги своей страны в экономику США, не держат своё бабло в их банках, не скупают замки и дворцы в Майами да футбольные команды в Лондоне - в отличии от Володи и его друзей с чиновниками.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

В результате обстрела боевиков в Сирии погиб генерал-лейтенант Асапов

----------


## OKA

> В результате обстрела боевиков в Сирии погиб генерал-лейтенант Асапов








"САА с той стороны в ДэЗ уже фактически противостоят ССО США. С соответствующей аппаратурой радиоперехвата. Обнаружить точку сосредоточения интенсивного исходящего радиообмена, и навести на неё артогонь, возможно и корректируемыми боеприпасами - вполне в силах и средствах присутствующих в районе пиндосов.
В случайность или головотяпство не верю. Слишком много партнёрских спецназов в районе
На ветке БПМ камрад предположил, что это скорая месть пиндосов за обнародование данных об их расположении в зоне дислокации ИГИЛ

Точно! Война одно из сложнейших дел человеческих. И штаб не всегда оптимальное
место командующего. Как и в любом живом деле многое нужно потрогать своими
руками и увидеть своими глазами. Интереснее другое - точное попадание прямо в штаб
это при том что над головой висят наши беспилотники и а наша авиция ходит по головам ИГ.
Правильно говорят что без предателя не обошлось и без наших партнеров тоже не
обошлось. Надеюсь им придется об этом всем очень сильно пожалеть. И очень скоро..."

Вечная память...

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4565981




"Командующий 5-й общевойсковой армией генерал-лейтенант Валерий Асапов погиб в Сирии. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на Минобороны.
В свою очередь, радиостанция «Говорит Москва» со ссылкой на источник в штабе армии уточняет, что вместе с Асаповым под Дейр-эз-Зором были убиты два полковника. Источник сообщил, что минометный снаряд попал в командный пункт, где находились офицеры. Он добавил, что из-за точности обстрела рассматривается версия предательства."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3702931.html

Наверняка в успехах коалиционных войск в районе Дейр-эз-Зора была и его заслуга.
Асапов находился в санкционном списке в связи с войной на Украине и присоединением Крыма к России.
Будет посмертно представлен к государственной награде.

Мир праху погибших.

----------


## Pilot

Курды заявляют, что наши их обстреливают из артиллерии и РСЗО

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Прибытие в Сирию паромно-мостовой техники. Ан-124 и ПММ-2М в Хмеймим.

----------


## Avia M

> В результате обстрела боевиков в Сирии погиб генерал-лейтенант Асапов


МОСКВА, 25 сентября. /ТАСС/. Гибель российского генерала Валерия Асапова в Сирии, погибшего в результате минометного обстрела со стороны террористов, стала результатом двуличной политики США, проводимой в этой стране.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Рябков: гибель российского генерала в Сирии стала следствием двуличия политики США - Политика - ТАСС

Весьма дипломатично, реалии видимо гораздо прозаичнее...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Погибший генерал.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 26 сентября. /ТАСС/. Все цели, пораженные во вторник российскими Ту-95 в Сирии с помощью ракет Х-101, находились вне населенных пунктов и на безопасном расстоянии от опорных пунктов спецназа США и боевиков Сил демократической Сирии (СДС), расположенных в подконтрольных террористам "Исламского государства" (ИГ, организация запрещена в РФ) районах. Об этом сообщил сегодня официальный представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков.

"Удары по объектам ИГИЛ (прежнее название ИГ - прим. ТАСС) в районе Дейр- эз-Зора выполнялись в интересах поддержки успешных наступательных действий сирийской армии по разгрому последнего плацдарма террористов. Особо подчеркну, все пораженные цели находились вне населенных пунктов и на безопасном расстоянии от опорных пунктов спецназа США и боевиков "Сил демократической Сирии", расположенных в подконтрольных ИГИЛ районах", - заявил генерал.

Он отметил, что на представленных ранее Минобороны аэрофотоснимках районов Дейр-эз-Зора можно видеть эти объекты. "В интересах обеспечения безопасности американских военнослужащих и бойцов курдских формирований мы не указываем координаты расположения этих опорных пунктов", - добавил он.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab

https://www.facebook.com/infometerne...-RaBIY&fref=nf

----------


## Let_nab

*Россия атаковала боевиков в Сирии, ни один солдат США не пострадал*

Во вторник, около полудня, российские стратегические бомбардировщики Ту-95 (по кодификации НАТО: Bear — "Медведь") преодолели более 7 тысяч километров, и нанесли точные удары крылатыми ракетам ХА-101 по объектам террористов из ИГИЛ и Ан-Нусры в Сирии(террористические организации запрещены в России). "Удары по международным террористическим группировкам наносились в провинциях Дейр-эз-Зор и Идлиб. Именно там военной разведкой России были вскрыты наиболее важные объекты обеспечения террористов. Уничтожены командные пункты, сосредоточение боевиков, скопления военной техники, а также их склады", - сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков.

В Минобороны уточнили, что истребительно-авиационное прикрытие бомбардировщиков осуществляли истребители Су-30 и Су-35 с аэродрома Хмеймим. Выполнив задание, после дозаправки в воздухе от самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78, все "медведи" вернулись домой.

Конашенков отметил, что удары по объектам ИГИЛ в районе Дейр-эз-Зора выполнялись в интересах поддержки успешного наступления сирийской армии на последний плацдарм террористов.

Обеспокоенность у российского генерала вызвала лишь близость к террористам американских специалистов, которые были ранее отмечены военной разведкой на спутниковой съемке.

- Подчеркну, все пораженные цели находились вне населенных пунктов, и на безопасном расстоянии от опорных пунктов спецназа США и боевиков "Сирийских демократических сил", расположенных в подконтрольных ИГИЛ районах, - подчеркнул Конашенков.

Представитель военного ведомства заявил, что есть немало вопросов к руководству спецподразделений армии США, которые занимают опорные пункты ИГИЛ без боя, и при этом в дальнейшем не беспокоятся об их обороне.

- С кем и против кого борется в Сирии американский спецназ, аргументированных разъяснений мы так и не получили, - удивляется российский генерал.

Эти фото были сделаны с беспилотника в период с 8 по 12 сентября этого года севернее Дейр-эз-Зора. На них, как утверждают в Министерстве обороны РФ, — американская военная техника находится фактически на территории, подконтрольной террористам. При этом никаких следов боевых действий между ними нет.

- В районах дислокации вооруженных формирований ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ группировка — ред.) зафиксировано большое количество американских бронеавтомобилей типа «Хаммер», находящихся на вооружении спецназа США, — говорится в сообщении Минобороны России. — На снимках отчетливо видно, что подразделения специального назначения США расположены в опорных пунктах, ранее оборудованных боевиками ИГИЛ. Однако вокруг данных объектов отсутствуют какие-либо следы штурма, боестолкновений с террористами ИГИЛ или воронок от ударов авиации международной коалиции. Несмотря на то, что опорные пункты подразделений ВС США находятся в районах текущей дислокации отрядов ИГИЛ, на них нет даже признаков организации боевого охранения.

В российском оборонном ведомстве подчеркивают, что американский спецназ обеспечивает беспрепятственное продвижение через боевые порядки «Исламского государства» подконтрольных США отрядам «Сирийских демократических сил». Которые идут к Дейр-эз-Зору по левому берегу Евфрата, не встречая сопротивления террористов.

- Это может говорить только о том, что все находящиеся там военнослужащие США чувствуют себя в районах, удерживаемых террористами, в полной безопасности, — заключают в Минобороны.

Напомню, разгром ИГИЛа в этой провинции означает историческую победу над крупнейшей террористической организацией в истории человечества. Конечно, отдельные банды еще будут некоторое время добивать по пустыне. Однако хребет псевдохалифату переломан именно здесь. И сейчас помимо гонки за лаврами победителя развернулась битва и за зоны влияния.

При этом Россия-то никуда не спешит, планомерно поддерживая наступление сирийской армии и их союзников. А вот США, еще не до конца разобравшись со столицей ИГИЛа, Раккой, вдруг резко перенаправили свои усилия на Дейр-эз-Зор. Ведь это и стратегическая транспортная развязка, и контроль за крупнейшими нефтяными полями, и, что особенно не нравится американцам, транзитная точка, через которую Иран проведет себе путь к Средиземному морю. «Сирийские демократические силы» в большинстве своем состоят из курдов. И за пределы своей зоны ответственности на Севере Сирии, благодаря поддержке американцев, зашли уже очень далеко.

Также в составе «СДС» — части оппозиционной Сирийской свободной армией, с которой у правительственных сил, мягко говоря, никакой дружбы нет. Поэтому, ожидать на Евфрате «встречи на Эльбе» вряд ли стоит.

*Запрещенная в России террористическая организация.

Вокруг данных объектов отсутствуют какие-либо следы штурма

----------


## Pilot

Боевики оппозиционной группировки «Джейш-аль-Изза», поддерживаемой США и входящий в Сирийскую свободную армию (FSA), заявили, что сбили российский вертолет.
По заявлению джихадистов, вертолет был сбит противотанковой ракетой из комплекса TOW когда летел на низкой высоте в населенном пункте Хаттаб, при этом весь экипаж погиб.

пока подтверждений нет

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Перед вылетом в САР:

----------


## OKA

"Очередное видео работы БПЛА Shahed-129 Аэрокосмических сил КСИР по целям террористов ИГ в пустыне в районе границы Сирии и Ирака было опубликовано на днях."




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/663691.html

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id218700

----------


## lindr

"Неожиданная" находка на оставленных ИГИЛ позициях  :Rolleyes:  Пачки сигарет на русском и украинский флаг на стене.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...isis-fighters/

----------


## OKA

> "Неожиданная" находка на оставленных ИГИЛ позициях  Пачки сигарет на русском и украинский флаг на стене.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...isis-fighters/


Версия :



"И немного о "кинозвезде" видеофильма "Белых касок" Юсефе (Yuosef) из Хан Шейхуна, по которому, якобы, правительственными ВВС Сирии был применен зарин."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1049506.html

Ещё можно предположить, что это американо-бандеровские "псы войны" (типа известной наводчицы-вертолётчицы) , на службе у чернушников.

----------


## OKA

"Двое американских военнослужащих получили не опасные для жизни травмы в результате жесткой посадки конвертоплана Osprey в Сирии, сообщили в пятницу военные США.

U.S. military aircraft crashes in Syria, injuring two: officials | Reuters

«Другие пассажиры и экипаж воздушного судна не пострадали, о жертвах на земле не сообщается», - говорится в официальном заявлении, которое приводит Reuters.

Официально не называются место ЧП и тип воздушного судна, однако агентство со ссылкой на анонимного представителя властей уточняет, что инцидент произошел с конвертопланом Osprey в Сирии."

https://vz.ru/news/2017/9/29/889103.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Около ста   боевиков террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) уничтожены во время авианалета, совершенного в пятницу иракскими ВВС на позиции экстремистов близ города Эль-Хувейджа, расположенного в северной провинции Киркук. Об этом сообщил телеканал alsumaria, цитируя пресс-релиз командования иракской армии.

Отмечается, что иракские боевые самолеты нанесли несколько ударов по скоплениям радикалов в районе Эль- Хувейджи, в результате чего ликвидированы 96 сторонников ИГ и уничтожено более десяти автомобилей, в том числе несколько начиненных взрывчаткой, которые боевики используют против правительственных сил.

21 сентября главнокомандующий Вооруженными силами Ирака премьер-министр Хейдар аль-Абади объявил о начале широкомасштабного наступления на позиции ИГ в районе Эль-Хувейджи. На первом этапе кампании в задачу военных входит возвращение контроля над населенным пунктом Эш-Ширкат. В операции задействованы армейские подразделения, отряды федеральной полиции, силы быстрого реагирования МВД и формирования шиитского народного ополчения.

Спустя несколько дней после начала этой военной кампании, командование курдских военизированных отрядов "пешмерга" подписало соглашение с армией Ирака об участии в операции по освобождению Эль-Хувейджи от ИГ. Согласно договору, "пешмерга" открывают проходы для частей иракской армии в районах южнее города Киркук, которые контролируются курдскими подразделениями, а также организуют в этом регионе коридоры безопасности для местного населения, выходящего из Эль-Хувейджи. Однако непосредственное участие отрядов курдов в боевой операции было ограничено артиллерийской поддержкой. В специальном пункте соглашения указывается, что бойцы "пешмерга" "не должны покидать мест своей нынешней дислокации и направляться в район боев близ Эль-Хувейджи"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Иракские ВВС уничтожили до ста боевиков ИГ под Эль-Хувейджей - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

2 года Россия помогает Сирии.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Самолеты ВКС РФ впервые использовали турецкое воздушное пространство для ударов по боевикам Ан-Нусры "

Российские бомбардировщики впервые использовали турецкое воздушное пространство: 70 рейдов, направленных против террористов Al Nusra в провинциях Идлиб и Алеппо, выполнено на  на сирийско-турецкой границе."



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1059549.html

Хмм...






"Правительственные войска Сирии совместно с ВКС России завершают операцию на востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор по окружению и уничтожению крупной группировки "Исламского государства" (запрещена в РФ) численностью 1,5 тыс. человек, вторгшейся с территории Ирака.

Об этом сообщил в субботу официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В настоящее время сирийскими войсками при поддержке ВКС России завершается операция по окружению и уничтожению вторгшейся с территории Ирака крупной группировки (более 1,5 тыс.) боевиков ИГИЛ (прежнее название "Исламского государства" - прим. ТАСС) на востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор", - сказал он.

Генерал подчеркнул, что продолжавшиеся на протяжении последней недели попытки наступления ИГ и "Джебхат ан-Нусры" (группировка запрещена в РФ) на западе и востоке Сирии завершились провалом и террористы "понесли самые серьезные потери за последние несколько месяцев".

По его словам, с 19 по 29 сентября российские ВКС уничтожили в Сирии более 2,35 тыс. боевиков. При этом свыше 400 из них были экстремистами из России и стран СНГ. Также было уничтожено большое количество техники террористов.

Конашенков также заявил, что среди убитых 16 полевых командиров различных уровней.

"Уничтожено 67 опорных пунктов, 27 танков, 21 установка реактивных систем залпового огня (РСЗО), 149 автомобилей повышенной проходимости с крупнокалиберными пулеметами ДШК ("тачанок"), 17 "джихад-мобилей" и 51 склад боеприпасов", - перечислил Конашенков."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российские ВКС уничтожили более 2,35 тыс. боевиков в Сирии за десять дней - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00001477501971

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 4 октября. /ТАСС/. ВКС РФ ликвидировали командование террористической организации "Джебхат ан-Нусра", главарь в критическом состоянии, 12 командиров убиты. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ВКС РФ ликвидировали в Сирии главаря и 12 командиров «Джебхат ан-Нусры» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Су-33 на Хмеймиме:













Ещё фото:
Курилка Lost Armour - Ближний Восток

----------


## Djoker

> Two AH-64E Apache helicopters sit parked at a forward arming and refueling point (FARP) in Southwest Asia on July 28, 2017. FARPs operated by the 449th Aviation Support Battalion expand the reach and capabilities of aviation assets conducting missions in support of Combined Joint Task Force Operation Inherent Resolve. CJTF-OIR is the global coalition to defeat ISIS in Iraq and Syria.



https://www.army.mil/article/194811/...herent_resolve

----------


## Pilot

Ми-28 совершил вынужденную по тех причинам. Не понятно, сожгли его потом или будут эвакуировать. Экипаж на базе



Российский вертолет Ми-28 совершил в сирийской провинции Хама вынужденную посадку из-за неисправности, заявили в Минобороны РФ, скорректировав сообщение корреспондента немецкого издания Bild Бьорна Штрицеля о том, что боевики "Исламского государства"* сбили российский вертолет близ сирийского города Шейх Хилаль в этой провинции.

О сбитом боевиками "ИГ"* вертолете в Хаме Штрицель сообщил в своем Twitter.

Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков не стал комментировать информацию, сказав журналистам: "Министерство обороны является вашим собеседником по данному вопросу" (цитата по "Газете.Ru").

В Минобороны утверждают, что вертолет совершил вынужденную посадку из-за неисправности и не был атакован. "6 октября 2017 года в провинции Хама (Сирия) при выполнении задачи по сопровождению вертолета Ми-8 с военнослужащими российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон совершил вынужденную посадку из-за технической неисправности вертолет Ми-28", - цитирует сообщение ТАСС.

"Жизни и здоровью летчиков ничего не угрожает. По докладу экипажа и после осмотра машины огневого воздействия по вертолету не было", - сказали в военном ведомстве, добавив, что экипаж был оперативно доставлен поисково-спасательной службой на аэродром, передает "Интерфакс".

Сегодня утром официальный представитель Минобороны России Игорь Конашенков заявил, что в Сирии под контролем ИГ* остается менее 10% территории.


первоисточник https://twitter.com/bjoernstritzel/s...25284025798657

----------


## Pilot

Появились сообщения о столкновении двух америкнских Блек Хок в районе Хасака. 8 погибших. Подтверждений пока нет

----------


## ZHeN

МОСКВА, 10 окт — РИА Новости. Российский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 разбился при взлете с аэродрома Хмеймим в Сирии, сообщили в Минобороны.
Самолет выкатился а пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и разрушился. Экипаж не успел катапультироваться и погиб.
На земле разрушений нет. По предварительным данным, причиной случившегося могла стать техническая неисправность машины.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171010/1506523833.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> при взлете с аэродрома Хмеймим в Сирии

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 10 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Командный пункт группировки ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) и несколько групп боевиков, прибывших из Ирака, уничтожены в результате авиаудара РФ в Сирии, сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.

"В районе населенного пункта Хатла уничтожен командный пункт ИГИЛ и три группы террористов, прибывших в район с территории Ирака в качестве пополнения", - сказал он во вторник.

"Подтверждена ликвидация 34 боевиков, пяти внедорожников с крупнокалиберным вооружением, а также двух автомобилей с боеприпасами", - сказал он.

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 10 окт — РИА Новости. Российский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 разбился при взлете с аэродрома Хмеймим в Сирии, сообщили в Минобороны.
> Самолет выкатился а пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и разрушился. Экипаж не успел катапультироваться и погиб.
> На земле разрушений нет. По предварительным данным, причиной случившегося могла стать техническая неисправность машины.
> 
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171010/1506523833.html


Стали известны фамилии погибших в Сирии калининградских пилотов Су-24 https://m.kaliningrad.kp.ru/online/news/2894689/

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Стали известны фамилии погибших в Сирии калининградских пилотов Су-24 https://m.kaliningrad.kp.ru/online/news/2894689/


Да, и после этого особисты уверяют, что делом занимаются.

----------


## KAV

> Да, и после этого особисты уверяют, что делом занимаются.


А в чем тут их недоработка?
И какие такие санкции они могут применить к СМИ и тем, кто слил туда информацию.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А в чем тут их недоработка?
> И какие такие санкции они могут применить к СМИ и тем, кто слил туда информацию.


Недоработка в том, что каким-то непостижимым образом личные данные лётного и инженерного состава, выполняющего "специальные задачи" в САР, становятся известны каким-то СМИ гораздо раньше, чем само МО делает официальные заявления. Иногда это ошибочные и поспешные выводы - вспомните ноябрь 2015 и одного челябинского лётчика, которого по ошибке "похоронили". Кстати, вот ещё недоработка - нет разъяснительных бесед с личным составом о недопустимости публикации фото и иной информации с места службы.
А насчёт санкций - а чё им сделать-то можно уже? После драки-то кулаками махать...

----------


## Avia M

> Да, и после этого особисты уверяют, что делом занимаются.


Разве родные и близкие погибших, давали подписку о неразглашении?
У людей горе, им не до "особистов"...

----------


## KAV

> Кстати, вот ещё недоработка - нет разъяснительных бесед с личным составом о недопустимости публикации фото и иной информации с места службы. А насчёт санкций - а чё им сделать-то можно уже? После драки-то кулаками махать...


Ну, мы с Вами этого не знаем, проводят подобные беседы или нет. Например, наш питерский "гроза споттеров" проводит. А насчет санкций... лучше политики "кнута и пряника" еще вроде никто не изобрел... А безнаказанность, как известно, ни к чему хорошему не приводит. К тому же вычислить источник "слива" информации иногда возможно только проведя комплекс ОРМ, а это не всегда допустимо по закону в подобных случаях.

----------


## Stevee

Я так понимаю сейчас запрет сняли на публикацию. Есть у меня знакомый, строевой лётчик ВКС, и в своё время, до САР он писал активно, что он летает, на чём летает, рассказывал какие то подробности в сети, делился фото не секретными, но в какой то момент, когда началась заварушка на Донбассе и потом в Сирии, он сменил ник , удалил все свои посты где хоть слово было про авиацию и т.д   Так как я с ним общался, я с просил у него в личных сообщениях, что произошло, он пояснил что пришли "специальные люди" провели беседы, и настоятельно рекомендовали почистить всё в сети.... И вот гдето в конце 16 года, он восстановил свои записи и иногда стал делиться новыми фото. В личном общении сказал, что уже можно, запрет сняли, в рамках разумного естественно.



ЗЫ и так было по сей день, пока я сейчас не залез проверить когда точно он восстановил свои записи про авиацию, и вот опять - пусто, и не слова что есть отношение к ВКС. Видимо на днях, что то опять изменилось.

----------


## Avia M

> МОСКВА, 10 окт — РИА Новости. Российский фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 разбился при взлете с аэродрома Хмеймим в Сирии, сообщили в Минобороны.
> Самолет выкатился а пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и разрушился. Экипаж не успел катапультироваться и погиб.
> На земле разрушений нет. По предварительным данным, причиной случившегося могла стать техническая неисправность машины.
> 
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171010/1506523833.html


данные предварительных отчетов указывают, что машина находилась в «невзлетном положении» и, совершив разбег по полосе, не имела ни единого шанса оторваться от земли.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3435128

----------


## stream

> данные предварительных отчетов указывают, что машина находилась в «невзлетном положении» и, совершив разбег по полосе, не имела ни единого шанса оторваться от земли.
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3435128


...крыло в 69, что ещё(((((

----------


## ZHeN

ну а не выпущенная механизация как же ?

----------


## stream

> ну а не выпущенная механизация как же ?


взлетит
при переводе кран-рычага в 69 на автомате переведёшь кран(повернёшь) на выпуск механизации...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ...крыло в 69, что ещё(((((


А как он на исполнительном-то оказался со сложенным крылом? D:

----------


## stream

> А как он на исполнительном-то оказался со сложенным крылом? D:


Илья, зайди на https://www.forumavia.ru/m/t/198908/12/

----------


## Pilot

Турция освободила сирийского пилота, Мохаммеда Софэна из тюрьмы, самолет которой разбился в Антиохию.

----------


## Avia M

Город Ракка - главный оплот террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в Сирии - полностью освобожден от экстремистов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: Ракка полностью освобождена от боевиков ИГ - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Наши в Дэр-эз-Зоре

----------


## LansE293

*Израиль разбомбил сирийскую батарею ПВО под Дамаском*





> _Израильские ВВС нанесли бомбовый удар по батарее ПВО правительственных сил Сирии, расположенной вблизи Дамаска. Как пояснили в ЦАХАЛ, удар был ответом на ракетный обстрел самолетов Израиля, совершавших разведывательный полет._
> 
> Самолеты ВВС Израиля уничтожили батарею ПВО сирийской армии к востоку от Дамаска, сообщает Haaretz со ссылкой на пресс-службу ЦАХАЛ. Всего было сброшено четыре бомбы, батарея полностью уничтожена, заявили в командовании Армии обороны Израиля (ЦАХАЛ).
> 
> ​Удар стал ответом на ракетный обстрел этой батареей израильских разведывательных самолетов. На вооружении сирийской батареи стояли зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-200 российского производства (по классификации НАТО они проходят как SA-5).
> 
> «Сирийский режим несет ответственность за любые обстрелы со своей территории. Мы рассматриваем этот инцидент как явную провокацию и не допустим этого. Если в ответ на какую-либо военную активность будет вестись зенитный огонь, мы ответим так же, как и сейчас», — заявил представитель армии Израиля. ​​
> 
> Пресс-служба ЦАХАЛ через официальный Twitter сообщила, что израильские самолеты совершали рутинный разведывательный полет над территорией Ливана, во время которого сирийская батарея запустила по ним зенитную ракету. Ни один из самолетов не пострадал, уточнили в ЦАХАЛ.
> ...


http://www.rbc.ru/politics/16/10/201...794742ef6d1ea6

Странно, что батарею ЗРК уничтожили бомбами. Даже если КАБы, то как смогли подлететь так близко. А была информация, что С-200 в Сирии действуют совместно с ЗРК Печера, БУК и даже Панцирь. Если бы написали, что сперва подавили РЛС, тогда более понятно.

----------


## ZHeN

у них планирующие бомбы имеются ...

----------


## LansE293

Вот этот вариант ИМХО более вероятен:



> Армия Израиля выпустила по российской батарее ЗРК С-200 четыре ракеты, чтобы отомстить за обстрел израильского самолета в воздушном пространстве Ливана.


https://www.dialog.ua/war/133856_1508152224




> По словам одного из руководителей пресс-службы Йонатана Конкрикуса, ответным ударом ВВС уничтожили «ключевые компоненты» батареи.
> «В будущем их, возможно, восстановят, но пока батарея небоеспособна», — добавил он.
> Атакованная батарея развернута примерно в 50 километрах к востоку от Дамаска и вооружена зенитно-ракетными комплексами советского производства С-200 — SA-5 в классификации НАТО.
> «Это та же батарея, что атаковала израильские самолеты несколько месяцев назад», — отметил Конкрикус. В марте сирийские зенитчики выпустили по израильским самолетам ракету, которую сбил комплекс ПРО «Хец».
> 
> Источник: ВАЖНО: Израиль уничтожил батарею ПВО Сирии под Дамаском, уведомив Москву по факту | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

"День ВВС Сирии "

      

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1113169.html



http://www.uskowioniran.com/2015/03/...p-kiad-by.html

  

Ещй фото :

http://www.mod.gov.sy/index.php?node=554&cat=6443


"16 октября в Сирии отмечается День ВВС и ПВО. На официальном сайте министерства обороны Сирии опубликованы материалы, посвященные этому празднику.

В этих материалах рассказывается история создания сирийских ВВС и ПВО, описаны их функции и роль в войне 1973 года против Израиля, далее приведены иллюстрации и описания основных самолетов, вертолетов и зенитно-ракетных комплексов сирийской армии.

Израильский сайт Ynet опубликовал коллаж, распространяемый сирийцами в социальных сетях, на котором показано, как сирийская система ПВО сбивает израильский самолет. Этот коллаж снабжен надписями на арабском и иврите "Слабее паутины" (отсылка к известному заявлению лидера "Хизбаллы" Хасана Насраллы о слабости израильской армии; правда, в ивритском тексте автор коллажа допустил ошибку).

Ранее командование армии Сирии опубликовало комментарий в связи с нанесением израильскими военными удара по объекту около Дамаска.

http://www.sana.sy/?p=643872

По версии сирийского командования, которую приводит агентство SANA, израильские военные самолеты утром в понедельник, 16 октября, в 8:51 проникли в воздушное пространство Сирии со стороны Ливана, по одному из самолетов сирийской системой ПВО была выпущена ракета, "после прямого попадания этот самолет был вынужден улететь". В ответ в 11:38 "противник произвел несколько выстрелов с оккупированных территорий" по "военным постам в пригороде Дамаска, нанеся материальный ущерб". Сирийская армия предупреждает "о серьезных последствиях агрессивных действий со стороны Израиля и подчеркивает свою решимость продолжать борьбу с террористами", сказано в официальном сообщении.

В заявлении командования армии Сирии ничего не сказано о том, что ударом с воздуха в 50 км к востоку от Дамаска была уничтожена батарея ЗРК С-200, о чем сообщали израильские военные."

http://www.newsru.co.il/mideast/16oc...syria_115.html

----------


## OKA

> Вот этот вариант ИМХО более вероятен:
> 
> https://www.dialog.ua/war/133856_1508152224


Ещё на тему :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/668479.html

----------


## Nazar

Погиб генерал Захреддин...Земля пухом смелому и сильному человеку...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> [video=youtube;KSWqfNTEzuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSWqfNTEzuk


Ролик , как часто бывало , ни о чём. Летает где-то, какой-то Су-25, а потом идёт встык какой-то левый сюжет про "русси".

Вот ещё из той же серии, от тех же :




А тут хоть окраску и подвеску видать))))

----------


## OKA

Аэродром Дейр эз-Зора.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

> Ролик , как часто бывало , ни о чём. Летает где-то, какой-то Су-25, а потом идёт встык какой-то левый сюжет про "русси".
> 
> Вот ещё из той же серии, от тех же :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А тут хоть окраску и подвеску видать))))


таки иранский ?

----------


## OKA

"В министерстве обороны России опровергли заявление Госдепартамента США о российских авиаударах по городу Идлиб в Сирии.
       "Действующая в Сирии российская авиация не наносит ударов по населенным пунктам в отличие от США и коалиции, добившихся "выдающейся победы" в Ракке, попросту стерев ее с лица земли", - заявил в пятницу официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.
       Так он прокомментировал заявление Госдепартамента США о нежелательности посещения американскими гражданами Сирии и, в частности города Идлиб.
       "Что касается также упоминаемой в тексте заявления якобы бомбардировки российской авиацией города Идлиб, то здесь Госдепартамент, мягко говоря, заблуждается, и американским гражданам бояться нечего", - заявил И.Конашенков.
       "В тексте (заявления Госдепа США) подробно рассказывается, что в данной провинции действует террористическая группировка "Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам", связанная с "Джабхат ан-Нусрой" (запрещена в РФ), которая использует стрелковое и тяжелое вооружение, самодельные взрывные устройства и химическое оружие", - отметил И.Конашенков.
       "Хочу обратить внимание, что это первое официальное признание Госдепом не просто наличия, а именно использования террористами "Джабхат ан-Нусры" химического оружия в этой части Сирии для совершения терактов, о чем мы многократно предупреждали и заявляли на всех уровнях", - заявил И.Конашенков.
       По словам генерала, в сирийской провинции Идлиб известен только один случай использования химического оружия - в Хан-Шейхуне.
       "Однако США упрямо обвиняли в нем правительственные войска. А устроивших тот теракт боевиков, как разобрался американский Госдеп, из "Джабхат ан-Нусры" они называли умеренной оппозицией", - сказал И.Конашенков.
       "Теперь же, исходя из официального заявления Госдепартамента США, все встало на свои места: в Идлибе действует связанная с "Аль-Каидой" террористическая группировка "Джабхат ан-Нусра", которая не просто имеет, а применяет химическое оружие против мирного населения", - заявил представитель Минобороны РФ.
       "Неясно только, для чего же Вашингтону была нужна громкая атака дорогостоящими крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" по сирийской авиабазе "Шайрат". Можно ведь было сжечь десятки миллионов долларов, используя для дела - нанеся удары по террористам "Джабхат ан-Нусры", - сказал И.Конашенков."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=464696





> Погиб генерал Захреддин...Земля пухом смелому и сильному человеку...
> Вложение 81434


"  Гибель генерала Захреддина стала огромной потерей для Сирии 

Успехи сирийской армии все чаще сопровождаются тяжелыми, знаковыми потерями, особенно обидными в связи с тем, что гражданская война явно подходит к концу. Один из самых известных генералов правительственной армии Иссам Захреддин погиб в результате подрыва его автомобиля на мине. Чем был знаменит Захреддин и почему его гибель поистине страшный удар для Асада и сирийской армии?
Иссам Захреддин был одним из самых грозных военачальников Асада


В Сирии погиб один из самых известных генералов правительственной армии Иссам Захреддин, отвечавший последние три года за оборону Дейр-эз-Зора. "Генерал Иссам погиб сегодня в результате подрыва на мине в районе острова Сакр", – сообщили в штабе сирийской правительственной армии. Военные источники также сообщают, что генерал руководил спецоперацией по зачистке острова Сакр у Дейр-эз-Зора, когда его штабной автомобиль наскочил на мину, поставленную, предположительно, боевиками ИГИЛ.

Генерал-майору Иссаму Захреддину (Захр Эльдин или, в другом произношении, Захер аль-Дин) было 56 лет. Всю сознательную жизнь он служил в элитных частях сирийской армии и наравне с генералом Хасаном Сухейлем считался одним из самых авторитетных, профессиональных и влиятельных фронтовых командиров.

Он родился в эс-Сувейде, недалеко от границы с Иорданией, древней Дионисии, названной так римлянами за исключительное вино, которое до сих пор эксклюзивно производят живущие там друзы (это национальный бизнес, как кагор у местных христиан-маронитов). После окончания военного училища в 1982 году Захреддин начал карьеру лейтенантом роты спецназа воздушно-десантных войск. А в 1987 году за усердие, преданность и таланты был переведен в бронетанковые войска республиканской гвардии, которые формировались как военная опора власти.

Самой элитной из элитных подразделений САА считалась и считается 104-я бригада Республиканской гвардии, которой в разные времена командовали либо лично представители семьи Асадов, либо их приближенные. Так, старший брат действующего президента, великий и ужасный Басиль Асад – сирийская икона и главный наследник власти – командовал бригадой вплоть до своей трагической гибели в автокатастрофе в 1994 году. Командовал бригадой и сам Башар. А Иссам Захреддин возглавил бригаду уже с началом гражданской войны, будучи неродовитым друзом и ни разу не родственником алавитов Асадов.

Дело в том, что до Захреддина бригадой командовал Манаф Тласс, сын "вечного" министра обороны Сирии (с 1972 по 2002 год) Мустафы Тласса, второго по влиянию человека в стране во времена правления старшего из Асадов – Хафеза. Манаф же был ближайшим личным другом Башара Асада, а с Басилем они вместе учились еще в военном училище, а в последние годы перед началом гражданской войны он фактически превратился и в правую руку молодого президента. Видимо, по негласным традициям сирийской жизни сын Мустафы Тласса готовился стать при новом президенте (сперва Басиле, а после его гибели при Башаре) тем, кем был его отец при Хафезе Асаде – правой рукой и серым кардиналом. Такая вот преемственность поколений на ближневосточный лад.

Именно Манаф Тласс участвовал от лица Башара Асада во многочисленных закулисных и тайных переговорах с еще только нарождавшейся оппозицией и некоторыми иностранными государствами.

И можно себе представить степень психологического удара для сирийского президента, когда его ближайший друг и правая рука открыто перебежал на сторону оппозиции и вошел в командование формировавшейся Сирийской свободной армии, то есть так называемой умеренной вооруженной оппозиции.

В 2012 году Манаф Тласс окончательно бежал из Сирии во Францию при содействии начальника саудовской разведки принца Бандара бен Султана. Местонахождение Манафа Тласса сейчас тщательно скрывается, поскольку на его жизнь никто не поставит даже медного динара. Такие предательства не прощаются, хотя Башар Асад долгое время не решался как-то репрессировать своего друга детства, ограничиваясь домашним арестом и наружным наблюдением, что в конечном итоге и позволило Манафу Тлассу бежать из страны. Сирийский президент – человек куда более склонный к рефлексии, чем его представляют на Западе, и предательство друга было для него серьезным психологическим ударом.

И тогда танками 104-й бригады стал командовать безродный друз Иссам Захреддин, оказавшийся куда более верным, чем потомственный "друг" Тласс.

Отношения между религиозными и этническими общинами на большом Ближнем Востоке настолько переплетены и запутаны, что все эти конструкции типа "союзник – враг" просто не могут быть устойчивыми. Друзская община за последние десятилетия несколько раз кардинально меняла свое отношение к власти Асадов в Сирии – от полной поддержки до открытой войны. Лидер друзов, бывший "большой друг советского народа", член президиума Всемирного совета мира со штаб-квартирой на Проспекте Мира в Москве, зампред Социалистического интернационала Валид Джумблат ненавидел Хафеза Асада, обвиняя его в убийстве своего отца Камаля. И в отместку за его смерть приказал вырезать христианские (маронитские) и алавитские села в окрестностях Джебель Друз (место компактного проживания друзов в Сирии). Но в 1982 году он вынужден был бежать в Дамаск и просить у Хафеза убежища и помощи. После оккупации Ливана сирийскими войсками лично Джумблат вошел в состав ливанского правительства по протекции сирийцев. После же прихода к власти в Дамаске Башара Асада Джумблат осмелел (не только он один считал врача из Лондона слабым звеном в семье Асадов) и стал выступать с крайне антисирийских позиций и требовать вывода сирийских войск из Ливана. Он даже встречался с Кондолизой Райс, у которой просил американской помощи в борьбе с Сирией.

Друзы – полуторамиллионная закрытая секта (друзом можно стать только по рождению) с плохо изученной религиозной доктриной, которую можно однозначно считать уже не мусульманской хотя бы потому, что они веруют в переселение душ и безграничную свободу воли, а и первое, и второе немыслимо для ислама. Управляются они, как типичная секта, так называемыми уккаль ("умные", множественное число от "акиль") – духовными лидерами, среди которых существует очень сложная и закрытая от окружающих иерархия. Стать уккаль можно только по достижении 40 лет, пройдя годы специального обучения и посвящений. Например, отец и сын Джумблаты уккалями не были и быть не могли, они лишь политические и военные лидеры, но вынуждены считаться с существующим порядком вещей.

И вот в феврале 2013 года собравшийся в эс-Сувейде совет уккалей назвал генерала Иссама Захреддина "заслуживающим смерти" ("заслуживающим", а не "достойным смерти" – это разные понятия) за его участие в гражданской войне в Сирии на стороне правительства Башара Асада. А незадолго до этого Валид Джумблат обвинил Захреддина в "войне против собственного народа".

Исторически среди друзов конкурируют два "княжеских" клана: уже известные нам Джумблаты и Арсланы. Этому конфликту почти тысяча лет, и бесконечные попытки примирения и родственного смешения (мать Валида Джумблата – Мей Арслан) приводят лишь к периодам относительного спокойствия. Дамаск в 80-е и 90-е годы пытался на этом играть, но не слишком успешно. Не справились с задачей манипуляции друзами и израильтяне (друзы – единственное нацменьшинство Израиля, которому разрешено служить в ЦАХАЛе). В итоге на воинственную, но бедную секту просто махнули рукой, и стараются без нужды не расчесывать "друзский вопрос".

На этом фоне генерал Захреддин после публичной анафемы священников превратился в лидера той части сирийских друзов, которые хотели бы более светского уклада жизни. Кроме того, они надеются на экономическое восстановление Джебель Друз – отсталого аграрного района Сирии, разоренного не только гражданской войной, но и религиозно-феодальными усобицами, которые провоцирует социалист и интернационалист, кавалер российского ордена Дружбы Народов Валид Джумблат. Кроме того, Захреддин как альтернатива уже престарелому Джумблату мог бы стать политической фигурой.

И все же он никак не мог претендовать на роль некоего "сирийского Бонапарта", которого последние полтора года активно выискивают среди сирийских генералов американская и французская разведки. Если уж не получилось свергнуть Башара Асада силами перебежчиков и предателей, то почему бы не сделать ставку на кого-нибудь из действующих старших офицеров с политическими амбициями? Причем приоритет в этой работе, видимо, у Парижа, который изначально вцепился в Манафа Тласса и приютил еще нескольких видных перебежчиков из членов семьи Асадов.

Нет данных о том, были ли реальные вербовочные подходы к известным фронтовым генералам, но такая работа наверняка ведется. Помимо этого, публичные упоминания о политической активности известных генералов могут скомпрометировать их в глазах президента, которого и так перепахала история с Манафом Тлассом. В Сирии нет в чистом виде шпиономании, но это Ближний Восток, где неизвестно, как такое слово отзовется. Например, генерал Хасан Сухейль тщательно избегает каких-либо политических заявлений, кроме подчеркивания верности Башару Асаду. Но он постоянно находится под присмотром российских специалистов, а младший Асад – Махер – занят больше бизнесом, чем войной. Начальник Генерального штаба генерал-лейтенант Али Абдулла Айюб никакой политической роли не играет, да и не так популярен в войсках, как фронтовые офицеры. Министр же обороны Фахим Джасем аль-Фредж, по ряду данных, находится под жестким контролем близкого круга Башара Асада и выполняет скорее представительские функции.

Гибель генерала Захреддина – человека талантливого, храброго и верного – безусловно, гигантская потеря для сирийской армии и Сирии в целом.

Он прошел практически все фронты – от Дамаска и Алеппо до Дейр-эз-Зора, накопил огромный опыт и прекрасно находил общий язык с российскими советниками. На войнах бывают трагические случайности, особенно на тех, где командующий дивизией (а по сути – фронтом) должен лично на джипе командовать зачисткой тыловых районов. Вряд ли ему найдется адекватная замена, а в политическом плане, если думать о будущем устройстве новой Сирии и отношений с общиной друзов, так и вовсе найти некого. Есть его сын Яроб – командир батальона той же дивизии, но ему еще придется доказать свое право на авторитет на практике. А это непросто."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1128694.html

----------


## LansE293

*США впервые признали использование террористами химоружия в Сирии*



> Минобороны России прокомментировало заявление Госдепартамента США, который вчера предупредил граждан страны об опасности поездок в Сирию. Напомним, в заявлении Госдепа говорилось, что «в Сирии действуют террористические и другие агрессивные экстремистские группировки», чья тактика включает «использование террористов-смертников, … малые и тяжелые вооружения, самодельные взрывные устройства и химическое оружие».
> 
> «Это первое официальное признание Госдепом не просто наличия, а … использования террористами "Джебхат ан-Нусры" "химического оружия" в этой части Сирии для совершения терактов»,— заявил официальный представитель Минобороны Игорь Конашенков. «В тексте подробно рассказывается, что в данной провинции действует террористическая группировка "Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам", связанная с "Джебхат ан-Нусрой" (запрещенная в России террористическая организация.— “Ъ”), которая использует "стрелковое и тяжелое вооружение, самодельные взрывные устройства и химическое оружие"»,— утверждает он.





> Во вчерашнем заявлении Госдепа также говорилось, что «российские и/или сирийские силы продолжают совершать авиаудары в провинции Идлиб, которые в последнее время привели к десяткам жертв среди гражданского населения и гибели медицинского персонала». Согласно сообщению Минобороны, Госдеп «заблуждается», и «американским гражданам бояться нечего».
> 
> Несколько дней назад Россия тоже выдвинула обвинение в адрес США — оно касалось возможного срыва мирного соглашения в южной зоне деэскалации в провинции Деръа. Поводом для этого, по мнению российских военных, послужили «странные совпадения» — сначала они обнаружили вблизи американской базы в Эт-Танфе автомобили с крупнокалиберными орудиями, напоминающие средства передвижения радикальных исламистов, а затем зафиксировали беспрепятственное передвижение боевиков из зоны безопасности базы.


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3443582

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Тартус.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"По меньшей мере 14 мирных жителей погибли, 32 получили ранения в результате авиаудара, который был нанесен международной коалицией во главе с США по сирийскому городу Дейр-эз-Зор. Бомбардировке подвергся находящийся под контролем правительственных сил квартал Эль-Кусур, сообщает в понедельник агентство Reuters со ссылкой на сирийское государственное телевидение.
В свою очередь базирующаяся в Лондоне неправительственная организация "Сирийский центр мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека" сообщила о гибели в результате бомбардировки в Дейр-эз-Зоре не менее 22 человек."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Reuters: не менее 14 мирных жителей погибли в результате авиаудара коалиции в Сирии - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Репортаж Сулеймана Монсура /телеканал Аль Гадир/ с острова Хувейджат Сакр."

----------


## OKA

Переброска подкрепления САА в район Т2, для последующего наступления на Аль-Букамаль

https://vk.com/video-76669927_456243926

----------


## Avia M

> Переброска подкрепления САА в район Т2, для последующего наступления на Аль-Букамаль


МОСКВА, 28 окт — РИА Новости. Антитеррористическая коалиция во главе с США готовится к началу наступления на сирийский город Абу-Камаль в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, который, вероятно, является оплотом боевиков "Исламского государства"*, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель коалиции полковник Райан Диллон.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171028/1507732941.html

Так "Аль" или "Абу"?...

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 28 окт — РИА Новости. Антитеррористическая коалиция во главе с США готовится к началу наступления на сирийский город Абу-Камаль в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, который, вероятно, является оплотом боевиков "Исламского государства"*, сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель коалиции полковник Райан Диллон.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171028/1507732941.html
> 
> Так "Аль" или "Абу"?...


Х.з., всe по-разному пишут. Эти вот так :

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Bokamal?src=hash

Abu Kamal , eщё "Кемаль" пишут))

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Работа Су-25 ВКС в Хаме

----------


## Андрей Иванович

И сирийцев там же

----------


## OKA

Множество спутниковых снимков конца сентября 2017г. :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3772414.html

----------


## OKA

"Россия может приступить к сокращению авиационной группировки в Сирии

Как пишут Иван Сафронов и Александра Джорджевич в статье "Политическое урегулирование — не дело техники", опубликованной в сегодняшнем номере газеты "Коммерсантъ", 
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3454164
российские власти рассматривают вариант с выводом из Сирии части своих сил и средств. По данным Минобороны РФ, правительственные войска Башара Асада контролируют около 95% территории республики и для финального наступления на позиции исламистов столь масштабной российской поддержки уже не требуется. Если план реализуется, в Сирии останется контингент, необходимый для охраны объектов в Хмеймиме и Тартусе, подразделения военной полиции и военные советники. Источники “Ъ” утверждают: смешанная авиагруппа ВКС может быть сокращена, но системы ПВО, прикрывающие российские объекты, в республике останутся. Главной же задачей станет переход к политическому урегулированию кризиса.

О том, что военно-политическое руководство страны рассматривает вариант о сокращении военной техники и контингента в Сирии, “Ъ” рассказали два военно-дипломатических источника. Оговорившись, что пока никаких окончательных решений не принято, они сообщили, что план предполагает частичное сокращение техники из состава смешанной авиагруппы на базе Хмеймим (провинция Латакия) и отправку части воинского контингента (в том числе инженерного и технического персонала) из республики в места постоянной службы. «В любом случае последнее слово будет за верховным главнокомандующим Владимиром Путиным»,— добавил один из собеседников “Ъ”. Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков, отвечая в воскресенье на вопрос “Ъ”, сказал, что «подобные решения не анонсируются». В Минобороны РФ, впрочем, утверждают, что никаких планов по сокращению группировки ВС РФ в Сирии нет.

Непосредственным поводом для сокращения группировки ВС в Сирии могут стать успехи сирийских правительственных войск в борьбе с «Исламским государством» и «Джебхат ан-Нусрой» (обе группировки запрещены в РФ). Еще 16 октября на встрече с министром обороны Израиля Авигдором Либерманом министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу заявил: операция в Сирии «близится к концу». А на совещании министров обороны стран—членов АСЕАН и диалоговых партнеров, состоявшемся на острове Лусон (Филиппины), он уточнил, что исламисты контролируют менее 5% территории Сирии (до начала операции ВКС в сентябре 2015 года было 70%). По данным министра, за два года российская авиация ликвидировала 948 тренировочных лагерей, 666 заводов и мастерских по производству боеприпасов, 1,5 тыс. единиц военной техники боевиков. «Начат процесс восстановления мирной жизни в стране: в дома вернулись 1,12 млн человек, только в 2017 году — 660 тыс.»,— отметил господин Шойгу.

В Сирии до последнего момента находилось несколько десятков боевых самолетов (штурмовики Су-25СМ, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М и Су-34, истребители МиГ-29СМТ, Су-30СМ и Су-35С) и вертолетов (в частности, боевые Ка-52, Ми-35М, Ми-24П, Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-171). Почти все они были задействованы в операции «Возмездие»: в сентябре Су-34 и Су-35С принимали участие в деблокировании Дейр-эз-Зора, периодически уничтожали боевиков в Идлибе, а Су-25СМ и Ми-35 участвовали в боях под Хамой и Хомсом. По словам источников “Ъ”, основная проблема в некоторых зонах для сирийских правительственных войск и ВКС РФ заключалась в том, что большинство жителей «приняло идеологию боевиков», поэтому освободить тот же Дейр-эз-Зор было достаточно сложно. Единственным крупным районом, остающимся сейчас под контролем исламистов, являются долина реки Евфрат и территория, прилегающая к границе страны с Ираком, которую условно делят между собой ВКС РФ и силы коалиции США. Кроме того, остается проблемной территория недалеко от города Акербат, а также мелкие разрозненные скопления террористов, в частности около Идлиба и некоторых других провинций.

О том, какая именно техника может быть выведена из состава авиагруппы в Хмеймиме, неизвестно. Однако во время предыдущих сокращений в Сирии (Владимир Путин отдавал соответствующий приказ дважды — 14 марта и 29 декабря 2016 года) речь шла об отправке в места постоянной дислокации примерно половины авиационной техники, находившейся на авиабазе в Латакии. По словам эксперта Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константина Макиенко, в первую очередь логично «увести» из Сирии самую ценную технику, оставив там старые образцы. Он считает, что в таком случае будет не сильно жалко потерять машины, а те же Су-24 можно и совсем оставить в Сирии. Военный эксперт Антон Лавров отмечает: учитывая снижение интенсивности боевых действий и предстоящую победу над исламистами, Минобороны может сократить количество ударных машин. «Важно не забывать, что опыт показывает: нарастить их количество обратно можно быстро»,— подчеркивает господин Лавров. При этом возможное сокращение не предусматривает отвода техники и вооружений, которые используются для прикрытия российских военных объектов в Сирии. Так, в частности, в республике останутся дивизионы зенитных ракетных систем С-400 «Триумф» (расположены в Хмеймиме и Масьяфе), батарея зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300В4 (прикрывает Тартус) и некоторое количество зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов «Панцирь-С1». С большой долей вероятности останутся в Сирии и российские беспилотники, с помощью которых ведется мониторинг зон деэскалации в Идлибе, Хомсе, Деръа и Восточной Гуте (общий налет БПЛА за время кампании превысил 96 тыс. часов).

Напомним, что в понедельник в Астане состоится седьмой раунд переговоров между сторонами сирийского конфликта, главными темами которых станут гуманитарное разминирование территорий и обмен заложниками. Делегацию России возглавит специальный представитель президента РФ по Сирии Александр Лаврентьев, Турции — замминистра иностранных дел Седат Онал, Ирана — замминистра иностранных дел Хусейн Джабер Ансари. Во встрече также примут участие делегации правительства Сирии и сирийской оппозиции, а в качестве наблюдателей — представители ООН, США и Иордании"

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2919177.html

Не так давно сокращали уже, после возвращали))  А "контроль территории 95%" и н-ное количество населённых пунктов, это вообще ни о чём. Сколько там всего нас.пунктов? И площадь пустынных и малонаселённых районов Сирии? 80-90%? ))

Парламентские "утечки" :

"Россия практически выполнила основные военные задачи в Сирии. Об этом заявил глава комитета Госдумы России по обороне Владимир Шаманов, передает РИА «Новости».

По его словам, Россия рассчитывает, что до конца года правительственные войска Сирии восстановят контроль над восточной границей САР и ИГ(деятельность запрещена в РФ) прекратит свое существование как организованная военная структура.

Ранее газета «Коммерсант» со ссылкой на военно-дипломатические источники сообщила, что Россия может сократить группировку в Сирии. Как сообщало агентство РИА «Новости», в Минобороны отметили, что таких планов нет. Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков заявил, что подобные решения не анонсируются."

https://www.pnp.ru/politics/zadachi-...-shamanov.html

----------


## Avia M

> Не так давно сокращали уже, после возвращали))


Любят (и помнят) в руководстве победные реляции. В процентах соревнуются, сколько освободили.
А в народе давно молвят - "не говори гоп"... 
СМ3 ещё нужно апробировать. :Smile:

----------


## Panda-9

> Любят (и помнят) в руководстве победные реляции. В процентах соревнуются, сколько освободили.
> А в народе давно молвят - "не говори гоп"... 
> СМ3 ещё нужно апробировать.


Цифра 95% явно не о том. Может, всё-таки от бывших игиловских 95%? А так-то почти весь Идлиб под ан-Нусрой, не считая более мелких районов. Да и сами ж сирийцы говорили о Ракке: пока там нет наших войск и нашей власти, город не считается освобожденным, а курды-то контролируют почти весь северо-восток, и там нет частей САА. В общем, про 95% кто-то наврал (вероятно, журналисты так "услышали").

----------


## OKA

"Иранские "Шахед-129" продолжают активно работать в Сирии..

..БПЛА Shahed-129 на севере провинции Хама."




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/673158.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, взлетев с территории России, совершили перелет над территорией Ирана и Ирака и нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам террористов в районе города Абу-Кемаль в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

Целями для поражения стали опорные пункты боевиков, склады с боеприпасами и вооружением.

Средства объективного контроля зафиксировали поражение всех назначенных целей.

Во время авиаудара прикрытие самолетов Ту-22М3 осуществляли истребители Су-30СМ с аэродрома Хмеймим.

После выполнения боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования.



С сайта Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

----------


## OKA

"Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС России нанесли авиаудар по объектам боевиков в Сирии, уничтожены склады вооружения, пункты управления, сообщили в четверг в Минобороны РФ.

"2 ноября, осуществляя поддержку сирийским правительственным войскам в разгроме боевиков ИГИЛ (устаревшее название запрещенной в РФ террористической группировки "Исламское государство" - прим. ТАСС) на востоке Сирии, в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС России нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам террористической группировки ИГИЛ в районе города Абу-Кемаль. Целями для поражения стали склады вооружения, укрытия для техники, опорные пункты и пункты управления террористов", - сказали в военном ведомстве.
Данные объективного контроля подтвердили поражение всех назначенных целей, отметили в Минобороны РФ.
Бомбардировщики взлетели с территории России и совершили перелет над Ираном и Ираком. "Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие дальних бомбардировщиков над территорией Сирии осуществлялось самолетами Су-30СМ с аэродрома Хмеймим. После успешного выполнения боевой задачи российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования", - заключили в военном ведомстве..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Самолеты ВКС РФ нанесли удар по объектам боевиков в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Muller

02/11/17 повторный вылет шестеркой




Шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС России нанесли групповой удар по объектам ИГИЛ в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор

Сегодня, осуществляя поддержку сирийским правительственным войскам в разгроме боевиков ИГИЛ на востоке Сирии в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 ВКС России нанесли групповой авиационный удар по объектам террористов в районе города Абу-Кемаль.

Целями для поражения стали склады вооружения, укрытия для техники, опорные пункты и пункты управления террористов.

Дальние бомбардировщики взлетели с территории России, совершили перелет над территорией Ирана и Ирака и вышли в район нанесения авиаудара.

Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие дальних бомбардировщиков над территорией Сирии осуществлялось самолетами Су-30СМ с аэродрома Хмеймим.

Данные объективного контроля подтвердили поражение всех назначенных целей.

После успешного выполнения боевой задачи российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Сирийские войска и их союзники полностью освободили город Дейр-эз-Зор от банд террористов из группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: сирийская армия объявила о полном освобождении Дейр-эз-Зора от террористов - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbEhSJih0j2/

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Авиатехника и высокоточное оружие большой дальности показали высокую эффективность в ходе боевых действий в Сирии, заявил во вторник министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на коллегии военного ведомства.

"Отмечу, что новое вооружение показало высокую эффективность и надсжность в ходе боевых действий в Сирии. В первую очередь это относится к авиационной технике и высокоточному оружию большой дальности", - сказал министр.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 7 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Состояние российских журналистов и военнослужащих, пострадавших в понедельник в Сирии при взрыве фугаса, стабильное, их жизни ничего не угрожает, информирует Минобороны РФ.

"Корреспонденты и российские военнослужащие Международного противоминного центра находятся в сознании, их жизни ничего не угрожает", - сказано в сообщении ведомства, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.

Ранее во вторник военные информировали, что медицинский самолет "Скальпель" Минобороны России доставил пострадавших в Москву.

"По докладам военных медиков, сопровождавших в полете журналистов и российских военнослужащих, состояние всех пострадавших 6 ноября от взрыва управляемого фугаса в городе Дейр-эз-Зор стабильное", - сказано в сообщении.

Прибывшие специальным бортом Минобороны России в Москву журналисты и российские военнослужащие направлены в один из центральных военных клинических госпиталей для проведения углубленного обследования и оказания высококвалифицированной медицинской помощи, сказано в сообщении.

6 ноября во время работы представителей российских СМИ и военнослужащих российского Международного противоминного центра в одном из жилых кварталов Дейр-эз-Зора произошел подрыв управляемого фугаса террористов. В результате взрыва пострадали четверо российских журналистов: Илья Ушенин (НТВ), Тимур Воронов (НТВ), Константин Худолеев ("Звезда") и Дмитрий Стародубский (Звезда), а также пятеро военнослужащих российского Международного противоминного центра, осуществлявших разминирование местности.

Все пострадавшие были оперативно эвакуированы на российскую авиабазу "Хмеймим", где им оказана необходимая медицинская помощь.

----------


## Avia M

> Переброска подкрепления САА в район Т2, для последующего наступления на Аль-Букамаль
> 
> https://vk.com/video-76669927_456243926


МОСКВА, 8 ноября. /ТАСС/. Бойцы сирийской армии и шиитские ополченцы выбили террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) из пограничного с Ираком города Абу-Кемаль, где находился их последний крупный форпост. Об этом сообщила в среду телестанция Al Mayadeen.
Ранее этот город, расположенный в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке Сирии, был окружен правительственными силами.
Вертолеты ВВС Ирака оказали поддержку сирийским военным, а шиитские формирования "Аль-Хашд аш-Шааби", воюющие на стороне иракской армии, вели огонь по террористам, перекрыв им путь к отступлению.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: сирийские войска освободили от ИГ город Абу-Кемаль на границе с Ираком - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 8 ноября. /ТАСС/. Бойцы сирийской армии и шиитские ополченцы выбили террористов группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) из пограничного с Ираком города Абу-Кемаль, где находился их последний крупный форпост. Об этом сообщила в среду телестанция Al Mayadeen.
> Ранее этот город, расположенный в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор на востоке Сирии, был окружен правительственными силами.
> Вертолеты ВВС Ирака оказали поддержку сирийским военным, а шиитские формирования "Аль-Хашд аш-Шааби", воюющие на стороне иракской армии, вели огонь по террористам, перекрыв им путь к отступлению.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> СМИ: сирийские войска освободили от ИГ город Абу-Кемаль на границе с Ираком - Международная панорама - ТАСС



Большая карта :

https://muraselon.com/wp-content/upl.../11/ESYRIA.jpg

МиГ-31 на а\б Хмеймим ?  - https://twitter.com/WaelHussaini/sta...38006516469760

Ил-62 с переговоров (пишут- с амерами) :



https://twitter.com/WaelHussaini/sta...49689267884032

----------


## Pilot

Источники группировки «Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам» сообщают о самоподрыве террориста-смертника в Латакии в районе Джабла у шоссе база Хмеймим — Бустан аль-Баша — на заминированном авто боевик атаковал колонну российских войск. Источники русскоязычных боевиков сообщают о нескольких погибших военнослужащих РФ и Сирийской арабской армии.





Наши отвечают как всегда
Представитель авиабазы Хмеймим: «Никаких „нападений“ на российских военнослужащих или транспортных автоколонн в провинции Латакия не было. Авиабаза Хмеймим функционирует в обычном режиме».

----------


## OKA

> Источники группировки «Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам» сообщают о самоподрыве террориста-смертника в Латакии в районе Джабла у шоссе база Хмеймим — Бустан аль-Баша — на заминированном авто боевик атаковал колонну российских войск. Источники русскоязычных боевиков сообщают о нескольких погибших военнослужащих РФ и Сирийской арабской армии...
> Наши отвечают как всегда
> Представитель авиабазы Хмеймим: «Никаких „нападений“ на российских военнослужащих или транспортных автоколонн в провинции Латакия не было. Авиабаза Хмеймим функционирует в обычном режиме».



"Русскоязычные боевики" могут пи. , как Троцкий, но вот такая оценка есть :

"Число террористов-смертников в Сирии увеличивается, сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на военной коллегии России и Белоруссии. 

"Задачи (в Сирии - прим. ТАСС), поставленные на ближайшее время, выполняются. Они выполняются не без труда. К сожалению, огромный объем и огромные площади заминированы. Мало того, здесь нельзя не отметить, что с каждым днем с уменьшением территории концентрации боевиков кратно увеличивается количество смертников", - сказал он.
По словам Шойгу, "они как индивидуально, так и на "джихадмобилях" и мотоциклах прорывают в различных местах линию фронта и совершают самоподрывы".
"Их количество... увеличилось кратно. У нас бывают дни, когда количество их доходит до 16-18 в день. Это только те, кто без техники. На технике, на бронетехнике их количество бывает до восьми машин в день на разных направлениях", - подчеркнул министр.

"Это особая сложность. Но здесь созданы группы, созданные отряды действуют эффективно. И нам придется пресекать продвижение таких "джихадмобилей" на этих территориях", - заключил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Шойгу заявил об увеличении в Сирии числа террористов-смертников - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


"Израиль сбил на границе с Сирией безымянный беспилотник, сделанный в России. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на израильских военных.

По словам собеседника агентства, аппарат, вероятно, принадлежит сирийским властям. Власти Израиля проверяют, есть ли здесь связь с Ираном или движением «Хезболла».

Как передает РИА Новости, беспилотник, по данным армии Израиля, пытался проникнуть в воздушное пространство страны над Голанскими высотами. Агентство пишет, что израильская армия пока не установила принадлежность дрона.

Россия использует беспилотные летательные аппараты в Сирии, в частности, для мониторинга деятельности «Исламского государства» (группировка запрещена в России)."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/11/11/dron/


Вот того же плана "новость"- безымянный, но сделано в "России"))


Кста :

"Президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что военная операция в Сирии близится к завершению.
"Сегодня совершенно очевидным является тот факт, что боевая работа по ликвидации террористического очага в Сирии завершается", – заявил он в воскресенье на пресс-конференции в Дананге.

Российский лидер напомнил о взятии города Абу-Кемаль на границе между Сирией и Ираком, который был практически последним оплотом ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация). Затем пройдет зачистка северного берега Евфрата, сказал Путин.
Как отметил президент, самое главное сейчас — завершить эту работу и закрепить договоренности по зонам деэскалации, режиму прекращения огня, создать условия для начала политического процесса.
Путин подчеркнул, что на это направлено, в том числе и российско-американское совместное заявление. "Думаю, что это будет существенным фактором в работе по урегулированию сирийской проблемы", — заявил Путин."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2953128&cid=5

Начнётся мирная жизнь, типа иракской после 2003 - никаких танковых атак, просто людей десятками- сотнями в клочки рвали всякие "борцы за чистоту".

----------


## Red307

Понимаю, что опоздал.. А что там за история со сбитым израильским Ф-35?

----------


## Pilot

> "Русскоязычные боевики" могут пи. , как Троцкий, .



Аналогично можно и про наших утверждать

----------


## Avia M

> Источники группировки «Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам» сообщают


Надёжные источники?




> Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам (HTS) является активной джихадистской боевой группой, участвующей в сирийской гражданской войне. Группа была сформирована 28 января 2017 года на базе  Джебхат Фатех аль-Шам , ранее — Джебхат ан-Нусра — запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация.

----------


## Pilot

А УПСИ надежный источник?

Тахрир выложили фото как следили за колонной. Но в момент самого взрыва не видно за деревьями кто пострадал. Есть фото после взрыва у воронки стоят сирийцы, но вокруг нет никаких следов. Следующее сообщение у них о гибели Алексея Черкасова с наших форумов, но пишут, что он из ЧВК и погиб примерно 7 ноября. МО, в таком случае, конечно не врет. Но если погибли наши, в данный момент не находящиеся на службе, легче от этого не становится.

----------


## OKA

"Военнослужащий коалиции под руководством США по борьбе с террористической группировкой "Исламское государство"* погиб в результате несчастного случая, говорится в заявлении коалиции.
"Военнослужащий был найден мертвым 11 ноября. Представляется, что инцидент не связан с боевыми действиями", — говорится в заявлении.
При этом место и обстоятельства смерти не сообщаются."Инцидент расследуется", — уточнили в коалиции."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171111/1508626150.html


"Представитель российской авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии опроверг сообщения о нападении на российских военных в провинции Латакия.

Ранее многие СМИ сообщили о том, что недалеко от авиабазы боевики атаковали российский военный конвой, направив в колонну смертника на автомобиле.
"Никаких нападений на российских военнослужащих или транспортные автоколонны в провинции Латакия не было. Авиабаза Хмеймим функционирует в обычном режиме", — сказал представитель базы.
На базе Хмеймим располагается российская авиационная группа. За последнюю неделю летчики ВКС совершили более 440 вылетов, уничтожив свыше тысячи объектов террористов. При поддержке российской авиации правительственные силы освободили от ИГ* город Абу-Кемаль — последний крупный оплот боевиков в Сирии.
*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171111/1508609314.html





> Аналогично можно и про наших утверждать


Cравнениние , как минимум, некорректное))  

Если в/сл. в происшествии не погибли, то и говорить не о чем. Тем более М.O. за ЧВК и подобные отчитываться не станет. 

В прошлые разы потери признавали. Так шта...





> А УПСИ надежный источник?
> 
> Тахрир выложили фото как следили за колонной. Но в момент самого взрыва не видно за деревьями кто пострадал. Есть фото после взрыва у воронки стоят сирийцы, но вокруг нет никаких следов. Следующее сообщение у них о гибели Алексея Черкасова с наших форумов, но пишут, что он из ЧВК и погиб примерно 7 ноября. МО, в таком случае, конечно не врет. Но если погибли наши, в данный момент не находящиеся на службе, легче от этого не становится.


Ну все эти людоеды- монтажёры ещё те)) У Аль-Джазиры на площадках для съёмок, со времён египетской цветной "революции гидности" тренируются)) 

Может подвесной бак "уронили" по дороге)) :

https://twitter.com/WaelHussaini/sta...rc=twsrc%5Etfw


Муссируются слухи про МиГ-31 :

https://twitter.com/WaelHussaini/sta...15493814718464

----------


## Сергей72

*"Орлан-10" Хмеймим.*




https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/threads/1258332/

----------


## OKA



----------


## Pilot

Про атаку на аэродром в Дейр-эз-Зоре

In details:
A car carrying 5 #ISIS members from Chechen wearing Ru Army uniforms-speaks Russian coming from the desert near #AlBukamal
managed to pass through the checkpoints and attack the AB
1 blow up at the gate the others inside the AB
Reports 3 #SyAAF jets were destroyed.

И еще. Во дворе стоит машина - Тойота Isis

----------


## OKA

"США отказались наносить авиаудары по уходящим из сирийского Аль-Букемаля силам ИГ*, сообщает Минобороны.

Американцы ссылались на то, что боевики "добровольно сдаются им в плен" и теперь подпадают под положения Женевской конвенции "Об обращении с военнопленными".
При этом командование российской группировки спрашивало, почему террористы с боевой техникой и тяжелым вооружением перегруппируются в подконтрольной международной коалиции зоне. Боевики собирались совершить новые атаки на сирийские войска в районе Аль-Букемаля. Американцы ничего ответить не смогли.

Кроме того, самолеты коалиции пытались "создавать помехи" авиации ВКС в районе Аль-Букемаля: они входили в воздушное пространство над 15-километровой зоной вокруг города, где для них действовал запрет на полеты. Штаты хотели безопасно вывести отступающих террористов из-под ударов правительственных войск. 

В Минобороны добавили, что наступление сирийских войск в Аль-Букемале сорвало планы Америки по созданию неподконтрольных Дамаску органов власти на восточном берегу Евфрата. В роли "проамериканских" сил, контролирующих город, должны были выступить боевики ИГ*, "перекрасившиеся в цвета Сирийских демократических сил (СДС)". Это подтверждают найденные в Аль-Букемале флаги, используемые СДС.

Военное ведомство обвинило США в имитации борьбы с терроризмом: американцы обеспечивают прикрытие отрядов ИГ*, чтобы использовать их для продвижения интересов Вашингтона на Ближнем Востоке.

Девятого ноября сирийские войска объявили о возвращении полного контроля над Аль-Букемалем — последним оплотом ИГ*. Правительственные войска смогли взять расположенный в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор город при поддержке ВКС. Район этого города в текущем и прошлом месяцах подвергался ударам российской авиации. Сейчас там подавляются очаги сопротивления остаточных групп террористов, чтобы в ближайшее время приступить к разминированию кварталов.
В то же время международная коалиция во главе с США, которая, как и Россия, борется с ИГ*, собиралась вести наступление на Аль-Букемаль. 
По данным Минобороны, от боевиков освобождено уже более 90% территории Сирии. В ноябре коалиция объявила, что в Ираке террористическая группировка почти разгромлена.
*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171114/1508773526.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Аналогично можно и про наших утверждать



*Минобороны России выдало скриншот из игры за доказательство связи США и ИГ* 

Ссылка - Минобороны России выдало скриншот из игры за доказательство связи США и ИГ

Министерство обороны России опубликовало в Facebook и Twitter фотоснимки, якобы подтверждающие обеспечение американскими военными прикрытие боевиков «Исламского государства» (ИГ, запрещено в РФ).

В ведомстве заявили, что кадры сделаны 9 ноября этого года российскими беспилотниками в районе города Абу-Камаль, считающегося одним из последних крупных оплотов ИГ в Сирии. Однако оказалось, что один из снимков точно совпадает со скриншотом из игры для смартфонов AC-130 Gunship Simulator: Special Ops Squadron — симулятора управления американским самолетом огневой поддержки сухопутных войск Lockheed AC-130.

Conflict Intelligence Team пишет в Telegram, что три других изображения, использованные в публикации Минобороны, оказались кадрами с видео действий ВВС Ирака под Фаллуджей в 2016 году.







.................

Кстати, посмотрел - наши "игруны" из МО РФ в Twitter удалили этот пост, а вот Facebook он остался, но картинки убрали....
На 1 ОРТ есть репортаж - https://www.1tv.ru/news/2017-11-14/3...eschennoy_igil

...............



Министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу заявил, что за время российской военной операции в Сирии была освобождена территория в 503 тысячи 223 квадратных километра.

Площадь Сирии — около 185 тысяч квадратных километров, то есть примерно в 2,7 раза меньше территории, об освобождении которой рассказал министр обороны России.

Шойгу также утверждает, что за время российской операции были освобождены 998 населенных пунктов, уничтожены 948 тренировочных лагерей и полторы тысячи единиц военной техники террористов.

Ссылка - https://ria.ru/syria/20171024/1507439398.html





......................

----------


## Pilot

вот тут осталось

----------


## OKA

> вот тут осталось


Вариантов немного- либо лажанулись те кто готовил доклад, либо сознательный фэйк (только зачем?)) .

А ещё у них есть телеканал "Звезда"... ))

По поводу информации от военных имеются понятные противоречия между возможностью объективно осветить обстановку,  пока инфу не переврали "партнёры". Желанием реляциями о достижениях потешить начальство, и получить за это пироги и пышки)) Если есть на то необходимость, удачно толкнуть дезу (опять пироги и пышки))  И не облажаться при этом (п-ли и шишки)  :Biggrin:   И остаться при всех возможных вариантах в тёплых креслах))

----------


## Let_nab

Отчитались наши:


*Минобороны РФ объяснило публикацию скриншотов из видеоигры*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/31637441/?frommail=1

«Минобороны России проводит проверку в отношении гражданского сотрудника одного из подразделений, ошибочно прикрепившего фотоматериалы к заявлению военного ведомства о взаимодействии возглавляемой США международной коалиции и боевиков “Исламского государства” в районе Бу-Кемаль (Сирия)», — сказали в Минобороны.

ИМХО: Исправили, хотя качество ужасное! Непонятно что и из чего там за "очередь". Такое качество как  дешёвой китайской оптики на каком-нибудь квадрокоптере с АлиЭкспресса.

----------


## OKA

> Отчитались наши:
> 
> 
> *Минобороны РФ объяснило публикацию скриншотов из видеоигры*
> 
> https://news.mail.ru/politics/31637441/?frommail=1
> 
> «Минобороны России проводит проверку в отношении гражданского сотрудника одного из подразделений, ошибочно прикрепившего фотоматериалы к заявлению военного ведомства о взаимодействии возглавляемой США международной коалиции и боевиков “Исламского государства” в районе Бу-Кемаль (Сирия)», — сказали в Минобороны.
> 
> ИМХО: Исправили, хотя качество ужасное! Непонятно что и из чего там за "очередь". Такое качество как  дешёвой китайской оптики на каком-нибудь квадрокоптере с АлиЭкспресса.



Значит ошибочка там вышла)) Исправили оперативно, с каментами)) 

"Вот и славно, трам-пам-пам"))

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...41855-xurk.htm

Жаль, что на такой значимой новости , внезапно ("американские хакеры"?  :Biggrin:  ) произошла "очепятка" . Не впервой)). 
Несолидно , и снижает уровень доверия к аргументации в важнейшем вопросе . И вообще, что с самой колонной-то ? Ушла к "партнёрам" ? )) Народ волнуется))  :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=141320

----------


## Let_nab

> Значит ошибочка там вышла)) Исправили оперативно, с каментами)) 
> 
> "Вот и славно, трам-пам-пам"))
> 
> Жаль, что на такой значимой новости , внезапно ("американские хакеры"?  ) произошла "очепятка" . Не впервой)). 
> Несолидно , и снижает уровень доверия к аргументации в важнейшем вопросе . И вообще, что с самой колонной-то ? Ушла к "партнёрам" ? )) Народ волнуется))  :


Да, нет..., облажались серьёзно. Сейчас вот Песков уже от Кремля оправдывается, но оправдания просто жалкие... Ссылка - (https://news.mail.ru/politics/31645133/?frommail=1) 
Дело в том, что изначально обвинения США были вполне серьёзные. Данное заявление-обвинение готовилось несколько дней. Вначале от Путина это прозвучало, потом за день-два, до заявления нашего МО РФ, глава МИД России Лавров сделал официальное заявление о помощи США террористам в Сирии. И Минобороны как бы должны были своим официальным заявлением и документами подкрепить это всё, а получилось что наше МО РФ просто все эти серьёзные обвинения в адрес США превратили в хохму. Получилось, что само серьёзное обвинение помощи террористов американцами - просто было сорвано нашим МО РФ, они его превратили в хохму и весь мир уже ржал от фейка... Вот и всё! Это либо реально дебилы сидят у нас во главе МО РФ, либо там такие засланцы засели, что открыто ведут подрывную деятельность... Практически серьёзное политическое заявление России, готовившееся несколько дней после нашей операции в Сирии, в поддержке террористов со стороны США - просто слили! Слили! Слили в глазах всего мирового сообщества! И все поржали с России...

----------


## Avia M

> ...просто слили! Слили! Слили...


Со всех сторон "льют". Дальше что?
Желающие "поржать", делают это даже без повода...

----------


## Nazar

Главное не истерить..

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 15 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Шесть российских дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесли авиационный удар по террористам ИГИЛ (террористическая группировка, запрещена в РФ) в районе г.Абу-Кемаль в сирийской провинции Дэйр-эз-Зор, сообщили в среду в министерстве обороны России.

Для нанесения авиаудара бомбардировщики совершили перелет над территорией Ирана и Ирака, заявили военные.

"Целями для поражения стали опорные пункты, скопления живой силы и бронетехника террористов", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.

"Средствами объективного контроля зафиксировано поражение всех назначенных целей", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

"Над территорией Сирии прикрытие самолетов Ту-22М3 осуществляли истребители Су-30СМ с аэродрома Хмеймим. После боевой задачи все российские самолеты вернулись на аэродромы базирования", - сообщили в Минобороны.

12 ноября российские военные опровергли сообщения о том, что ИГ вернула контроль над Абу-Кемалем.

"Город с пятницы перешел под контроль сирийских войск и отрядов ополчения. В настоящее время завершается прочесывание его окраин и пригородов. Подавляются очаги сопротивления остаточных групп террористов и одиноких боевиков, чтобы в ближайшее время приступить к началу разминирования кварталов ", - сообщил в воскресенье представитель российской группировки войск в Сирии.

"Все сообщения ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ группировка) и цитирующих их зарубежных ресурсов о якобы оставлении сирийскими войсками города Абу-Кемаль - голословная пропаганда", - заявил он.

----------


## voykov

> Да, нет..., облажались серьёзно. Сейчас вот Песков уже от Кремля оправдывается, но оправдания просто жалкие... Ссылка - (https://news.mail.ru/politics/31645133/?frommail=1) 
> Дело в том, что изначально обвинения США были вполне серьёзные. Данное заявление-обвинение готовилось несколько дней. Вначале от Путина это прозвучало, потом за день-два, до заявления нашего МО РФ, глава МИД России Лавров сделал официальное заявление о помощи США террористам в Сирии. И Минобороны как бы должны были своим официальным заявлением и документами подкрепить это всё, а получилось что наше МО РФ просто все эти серьёзные обвинения в адрес США превратили в хохму. Получилось, что само серьёзное обвинение помощи террористов американцами - просто было сорвано нашим МО РФ, они его превратили в хохму и весь мир уже ржал от фейка... Вот и всё! Это либо реально дебилы сидят у нас во главе МО РФ, либо там такие засланцы засели, что открыто ведут подрывную деятельность... Практически серьёзное политическое заявление России, готовившееся несколько дней после нашей операции в Сирии, в поддержке террористов со стороны США - просто слили! Слили! Слили в глазах всего мирового сообщества! И все поржали с России...


Облажались пендосы попавшись на конкретной поддержке террористов. Ну и подпендосники типа вас, которые анализируют и делают выводы по картинкам и видео в ютубе и заметкам в фейсбуке. Типа химиков ООНовских

----------


## voykov

> Со всех сторон "льют". Дальше что?
> Желающие "поржать", делают это даже без повода...


Некоторые вообще пробиркой с порошком трясли в ООН. По сравнению с тем то действительно мелочи и погрешности.

----------


## voykov

> Главное не истерить..


Правда что, у либероидных хомячков радостная истерика. Теперь вместе с врагами России можно кричать они не 45-го оттенка серого, а 46-го вывсеврети

----------


## Red307

> Некоторые вообще пробиркой с порошком трясли в ООН. По сравнению с тем то действительно мелочи и погрешности.


Потом же все выяснилось в итоге.. С порошком с этим.

----------


## OKA

> Да, нет..., облажались серьёзно. Сейчас вот Песков уже от Кремля оправдывается, но оправдания просто жалкие... Ссылка - (https://news.mail.ru/politics/31645133/?frommail=1) 
> Дело в том, что изначально обвинения США были вполне серьёзные. Данное заявление-обвинение готовилось несколько дней. Вначале от Путина это прозвучало, потом за день-два, до заявления нашего МО РФ, глава МИД России Лавров сделал официальное заявление о помощи США террористам в Сирии. И Минобороны как бы должны были своим официальным заявлением и документами подкрепить это всё, а получилось что наше МО РФ просто все эти серьёзные обвинения в адрес США превратили в хохму. Получилось, что само серьёзное обвинение помощи террористов американцами - просто было сорвано нашим МО РФ, они его превратили в хохму и весь мир уже ржал от фейка... Вот и всё! Это либо реально дебилы сидят у нас во главе МО РФ, либо там такие засланцы засели, что открыто ведут подрывную деятельность... Практически серьёзное политическое заявление России, готовившееся несколько дней после нашей операции в Сирии, в поддержке террористов со стороны США - просто слили! Слили! Слили в глазах всего мирового сообщества! И все поржали с России...



Пост про "вот и славно" - это был сарказм, если чО)) По Задорновски - "да нет, чисто русский ответ" ))


"Министерство обороны наказало виновника публикации фото из игры вместо подтверждающего информацию материала, сообщил пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков.

Во вторник ведомство распространило заявление, что США отказались наносить авиаудары по уходящим из сирийского Аль-Букемаля террористам, и сопроводило документ фотоматериалами. Ряд СМИ обратил внимание, что на них изображена компьютерная графика. Министерство позже разъяснило, что сотрудник ошибочно разместил кадры, и опубликовало подлинное фото.
"В Минобороны сказали, что, скажем так, исполнитель, который допустил эту оплошность, был наказан соответствующим образом",— сказал Песков журналистам.
Он добавил, что не стоит преувеличивать значение этой ошибки, так как ведомство своевременно ее исправило.

Как отмечали в министерстве, американские военные обосновывали отказ от авиаударов тем, что боевики "добровольно сдаются им в плен" и теперь подпадают под положения Женевской конвенции "Об обращении с военнопленными". При этом США не ответили на запросы командования российской группировки, почему террористы, которые выходят из города с боевой техникой и с тяжелым вооружением, в подконтрольной международной коалиции зоне проводят перегруппировку для атаки на сирийские войска.
В доказательство Минобороны привело снимки колонны боевиков ИГ*, которая направляется в сторону сирийско-иракской границы.
* Запрещенная в России террористическая организация. "

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171115/1508860538.html




Продолжение следует ))

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня Глава МИД России Лавров хоть сослался на надёжный источник - это английское БиБиСи. Это вам не Минобороны России с "игрушками"!
Опять подняли вопрос про выход боевиков под прикрытием американцев. Однако уже выглядит всё убогонько..., так как МО РФ подпортило ранее этот факт сведя его своими "доказательствами" на смех... 

Ссылка на видео с Лавровым - https://www.1tv.ru/news/issue/2017-11-16/15:00#4

..................................................




> Облажались пендосы попавшись на конкретной поддержке террористов. Ну и подпендосники типа вас, которые анализируют и делают выводы по картинкам и видео в ютубе и заметкам в фейсбуке. Типа химиков ООНовских


Ну, что "пендосы попались", то тут доказательства из пропендосской компьюторной игра не прокатят! 
А так, да, - лучше быть объективным "пропендостником" чем упоротым - типа вас и МО РФ чтоб в доказательства "поддержки терроризма" приводить компьютерные игрушки. Это точно охриненно авторитетно и доказательно, но главное "не пропендозно"! 
Потом, а что химическое оружие в Сирии не применялось? Применялось - это все подтвердили и знают, в частности и Россия. Не доверяете ООН? А что тогда если ООН антироссийская, "пропендосская", "лживая" - эту организацию Россия не игнорирует, платит взносы, держит своих представителей? 




> Некоторые вообще пробиркой с порошком трясли в ООН. По сравнению с тем то действительно мелочи и погрешности.


Так этих "некоторых" поддержали всем миром и эти "некоторые" завоевали пол мира и весь мир покрыли военными базами!   




> Правда что, у либероидных хомячков радостная истерика. Теперь вместе с врагами России можно кричать они не 45-го оттенка серого, а 46-го вывсеврети


Либероидные хомячки!? Ржу прям! 
Тогда Путин, по вашей упоротой логике, тоже "либероидный хомячок" и "враг России"! 

Вот он сам об этом говорит и о том, что Путин либерал подтверждает его секретарь по ссылке то как два видео тут в пост не вставить:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pTmiyWAqE

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Несработавшие боевые элементы 3О10 240-мм мины 3О8 «Нерпа», Сирия, 2017 г.
  
https://twitter.com/SiegeWatch/statu...49859820802059

----------


## Let_nab

> Пост про "вот и славно" - это был сарказм, если чО)) По Задорновски - "да нет, чисто русский ответ" ))
> 
> "Министерство обороны наказало виновника публикации фото из игры вместо подтверждающего информацию материала, сообщил пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков. ))


Тоже как и Вам захотелось по-задорновки продолжить сообщение Пескова о наказании виновного:

"Теперь он живёт в Лондоне. Приобрёл скромную квартирку в российском квартале подобных наказанных." или нееее, "Теперь он - заместитель индустриального директора по авиационному кластеру госкорпорации «Ростех» Сердюкова."

----------


## Nazar

Всегда считал, что между либералом и либерастом, такая-же разница как между гомосексуалистом и пидорасом..

----------


## voykov

Да не позорься ты так госдепуха. Это банальная техническая погрешность, причем разумеется пендосы получили пистон изначально не по этим каналам. Но ты успел у бибиси лизнуть молодец, не обратив разумеется внимание, что речь об обычной практике пендосиков в Сирии-Ираке, которая произошла гораздо раньше, и на которой их поймали. Собственно за километр от вас воняет либердой. Поэтому побрезгую в общении. Удачи в русофобии на этом форуме.

----------


## voykov

> Тоже как и Вам захотелось по-задорновки продолжить сообщение Пескова о наказании виновного:
> 
> "Теперь он живёт в Лондоне. Приобрёл скромную квартирку в российском квартале подобных наказанных." или нееее, "Теперь он - заместитель индустриального директора по авиационному кластеру госкорпорации «Ростех» Сердюкова."


Какое ты примитивное и убогое. Типичный миньон. Выдал из методички перемогу и цепляется за нее коготками. Ой, а у генерала дырка в носочке, а вот у пендоских генералов такого быть не может.

----------


## Red307

> Да не позорься ты так госдепуха. Это банальная техническая погрешность, причем разумеется пендосы получили пистон изначально не по этим каналам. Но ты успел у бибиси лизнуть молодец, не обратив разумеется внимание, что речь об обычной практике пендосиков в Сирии-Ираке, которая произошла гораздо раньше, и на которой их поймали. Собственно за километр от вас воняет либердой. Поэтому побрезгую в общении. Удачи в русофобии на этом форуме.


Похоже, алкоголь и интернет несовместимы.

----------


## OKA

"Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) РФ за неделю совершили более 500 вылетов в Сирии, в ходе которых уничтожили более 1250 объектов международных террористических группировок. Такие данные опубликованы в пятницу в инфографике Минобороны РФ, размещенной в газете "Красная звезда".

Беспилотные летательные аппараты (БЛА) совершили в Сирии за неделю более 300 вылетов, обнаружив 432 объекта боевиков. Российскими саперами было проверено более 1238 га территории и обезврежено более 44,8 тыс. взрывоопасных предметов.
Кроме того, согласно данным военного ведомства, воздушные суда других стран за неделю совершили у границ России 12 разведывательных полетов, из них шесть - на западном стратегическом направлении, три - на арктическом, два - на восточном направлении и один - на юго-западном. Истребители ВКС России трижды поднимались на перехват иностранных самолетов-разведчиков.
По данным Министерства обороны, три иностранных корабля вели разведку вдоль морских границ РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ВКС РФ уничтожили за неделю более 1250 объектов боевиков в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

Какие-то странности там





> Глава МИД России Сергей Лавров заявил, что у Москвы нет доказательств сговора между коалицией во главе с США и террористической группировкой «Исламское государство», передает РИА «Новости».
> 
> «Говорить о сговоре я не могу, мы оперируем фактами. У нас нет доказательств, что здесь имел место какой-то сговор», — заявил он..
> 
> 
> По словам Лаврова, «реальная картина, сложившаяся в результате такого исхода боевиков (в Сирии) целыми и невредимыми, повлияла на ситуацию на земле».
> 
> Ранее Захарова назвала «нечестной игрой» США поддержку ИГ. В свою очередь Пентагон отверг обвинения со стороны Минобороны в поддержке ИГ.


https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/10824098.shtml

----------


## Avia M

> Какие-то странности там


Не успевает оперировать оперативно поступающей информацией...

----------


## Muller

Очередной групповой вылет Ту-22М3 в район Абу-Кемаля
Все также шестеркой с зарядкой по 6 ФАБ-500М62 на самолет.

----------


## boyan

> Похоже, алкоголь и интернет несовместимы.


Так зачем пишешь пьяным? Совесть заглушить хочешь, миньон?

----------


## boyan

> Какие-то странности там
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/10824098.shtml


И что госдепуха? Лавров дал отходную пендосам свалить их фееричный косяк на кого нибудь, вплоть до ЦРУ.
кстати, миньон ты то понятно убогий, но это называется в дипломатии дать сохранить лицо или не загонять пендоскую крысу в угол.
Начинай скакать. Пока Ту-22М3 сегодня разнесли опять мирных сдавшихся игиловцев Бгг)))

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Работа Ту-22М3 в районе Абу-Кемаля. Глазами враждебной стороны.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Работа беспилотника с ЛЦД (лазерно-целевой дальномер?). Он корректирует артиллерию? Что за БЛА, интересно, это может быть?

----------


## Red307

> И что госдепуха? Лавров дал отходную пендосам свалить их фееричный косяк на кого нибудь, вплоть до ЦРУ.
> кстати, миньон ты то понятно убогий, но это называется в дипломатии дать сохранить лицо или не загонять пендоскую крысу в угол.
> Начинай скакать. Пока Ту-22М3 сегодня разнесли опять мирных сдавшихся игиловцев Бгг)))


Ты палишься. Несколько дней назад ты писал под ником voykov.

----------


## OKA

Самый правильный сериал))

----------


## Nazar

*boyan
voykov*

Какой аккаун удалять и какой банить за нарушение Правил Форума? Сегодня выходной, по-этому срок 24 часа на решение, до 15.00 завтрашних суток. Если ответа не будет, будут удалены оба аккаунта.

----------


## lindr

Все-таки чутье меня не обмануло. Можно сменить аккаунт но неповторимый стиль... Жаль что мой вопрос относительно Ми-28НЭ так может и останется без ответа -(

----------


## APKAH

> Какой аккаун удалять и какой банить за нарушение Правил Форума?


Boyan оставлять в любом случае, voykov стирать  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Boyan оставлять в любом случае, voykov стирать


Сам пусть решит.

----------


## LansE293

> Работа Ту-22М3 в районе Абу-Кемаля. Глазами враждебной стороны.


Уточнение: только это не Абу-Кемаль. Это авианалет  на Харасту (حرستا), городок северо-восточнее Дамаска. Абу-Кемаль расположен гораздо восточнее на р.Евфрате у самой границы с Ираком.

----------


## lindr

Удивительно, но СМИ обошли вниманием факт окончания окончания военной фазы Гражданской войны в Ираке. 

17 ноября был освобожден последний крупный (17.000 жителей) населенный пункт - Рава. Под условным контролем ИГ остались лишь пустынные участки без постоянного населения плюс несколько баз в естественных укрытиях что ознаменовало переход к партизанской войне и стадии полицейской операции.

----------


## Nazar

*boyan
voykov*

Напоминаю. Два часа осталось.

----------


## Nazar

> *boyan
> voykov*
> 
> Напоминаю. Два часа осталось.


Пользователь *boyan* забанен на месяц, за двойную регистрацию. Клон *voykov* забанен пожизненно.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Уточнение: только это не Абу-Кемаль. Это авианалет  на Харасту (حرستا), городок северо-восточнее Дамаска. Абу-Кемаль расположен гораздо восточнее на р.Евфрате у самой границы с Ираком.



Согласен, был невнимателен при прочтении автоперевода названия ролика. Вот, кстати, ещё там же. Работают одни старики (соколы Асада)

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Аль-Джазира снимает, как Ми-28Н работает в Ираке.

----------


## Red307

> Истребители американских военно-воздушных сил оказались не способны отслеживать перемещения российских истребителей в Сирии.
> 
> Один из командиров эскадрильи ВВС США (его имя не разглашается), базирующейся на авиационной базе Аль-Дафра в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах, сообщил, что для американских пилотов всегда оказывается неожиданностью появление рядом российских самолетов в небе над Сирией в ходе операции против террористов. Он пояснил, что это происходит из-за того, что F-22 не обладает набором датчиков, которые нужны для идентификации самолета ночью, передает Aviation Week.
> 
> «Мы пытаемся выйти с русским пилотами на связь по специальному каналу, но они не отвечают», - посетовал командир.
> 
> Пилоты Raptor столкнулись и с другими проблемами. F-22 лишен возможности обмениваться данными через тактическую систему Link 16, и летчикам приходится рассказывать в рацию «то, что они видят». Еще одна проблема заключается в отсутствии нашлемной системы целеуказания.
> 
> Американские летчики признаются, что полеты в Сирии требуют намного более быстрого принятия решений, чем принято в Военно-воздушных силах США.
> ...


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...10954-j883.htm

П.С. Что бы прочитать оригинал на aviation week требуется регистрация. Если надо, выложу здесь текст.

----------


## ZHeN

надо      .

----------


## Red307

*Russian Fighters Test U.S. Boundaries In Skies Over Syria*

Nov 19, 2017 Lara Seligman | Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

Al DHAFRA AIR BASE, UAE—As Islamic State militants lose ground in Iraq and Syria, U.S. fighter pilots are seeing increasingly alarming behavior from Russian aircraft flying over the battlespace.
Lt. Col. “Ox,” a U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptor pilot and commander of the 95th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron assigned to Al Dhafra air base, UAE, said his pilots see unexpected, potentially threatening movement from Russian fighters flying over Iraq and Syria with growing regularity. The pilots have had numerous close calls in the past few weeks, with Russian aircraft frequently flying within weapons range of coalition ground troops, Ox said.

The Russians fighters—primarily Sukhoi Su-30s, Su-35s, Su-27 Flankers and Su-17 Fitters—have not made moves to attack U.S. or coalition forces, but their proximity to the ground troops is threatening, said Ox, who requested partial anonymity to discuss sensitive operations. Russian fighters regularly fly within range of coalition ground forces for twenty or thirty minutes at a time, he added.

For Ox and his pilots, it’s often tough to tell whether the Russian aircraft are deliberately testing their boundaries, or if such events are just honest mistakes. But as ground forces squeeze ISIS into a smaller and smaller area, these “uncomfortable” incidents are becoming more frequent, he said.

“We have to use our judgment to figure out, is this somebody getting close to attack our guys? Or is this somebody that is just flying a wide pattern?” Ox said. “You don’t know if they are doing this to test us, to see what our response is, or if it’s completely innocent. That’s the call that we have to make every day.”

Responding to these incidents is made even more challenging by the increasingly congested airspace, Ox said. The Raptor pilots must very quickly deconflict coalition forces in the area to make sure they have enough space to monitor the Russians and run interference if need be.  

Potentially threatening aircraft are often close enough to see visually, but the busy airspace makes identifying their type and allegiance a challenge, Ox said. This is particularly difficult at night because the Raptors do not have the advanced electro-optical/infrared capability integrated into the F-35 or fourth-generation fighters via external pod.

“It’s so crowded, the typical employment game plans, tactics that we use are happening at much longer ranges than the current fight,” Ox said. “It really accelerates our timelines and puts us into very short decision times, especially as those platforms we are trying to identify get closer and closer to our defending point.”

Once the Raptors have verified that the aircraft are non-coalition, the pilots must relay what they are seeing to tactical control, such as the airborne E-3 Sentry and the ground-based Combined Air Operations Center, coalition aircraft and ground troops. It is their responsibility to move the other aircraft in the area out of harm’s way in case a confrontation occurs, Ox said.  

In this defensive counterair (DCA) role, the main advantage the Raptor brings is its advanced sensor suite and fusion capability. But where the F-15 Strike Eagles performing DCA in the region are able to send and receive critical battlefield information over Link 16, the tactical data link used by most Air Force aircraft, the F-22s do not have full Link 16 capability. This means the Raptors can receive data and imagery from other aircraft in the battlespace over Link 16, but cannot send the advanced picture the fifth-generation aircraft generates to the rest of the force.

Instead, the F-22 pilots must rely on traditional voice communication to describe what they are seeing, Ox said.

Once the air pace around the threatening aircraft is deconflicted, it becomes a waiting game. The Raptors are closely monitoring the Russian fighters for any sign of aggressive behavior, and are ready to act at the slightest hint of a confrontation.

The U.S. pilots sometimes ping the Russian aircraft over the emergency Guard frequency, but usually do not get a response.

“I couldn’t tell if they are monitoring Guard like we are, I couldn’t tell you if maybe they are hearing it and not responding,” Ox said.

One factor that limits the Raptors’ ability to effectively monitor the Russian fighters is lack of a helmet-mounted cueing system, which equips many other fighters such as the F-35. Such a capability would make DCA operations more effective, particularly in congested airspace, Ox noted. In current operations, Raptor pilots lose time looking back and forth between the visual airspace and the information on the displays.

“It’s just that extra step, and now I’m having to look back outside and find this guy, and a lot of times I’m just looking where I last saw him instead of looking with the helmet and actually having some symbology that shows me exactly where he is,” Ox said. “It would be great to be able to keep our eye on the guy that you are watching and having all that information that is already known to the jet be presented to you.”

Since Ox’s squadron arrived at Al Dhafra at the end of September, they have not had to run interference, which would likely involve buzzing non-coalition aircraft. But a few recent instances have been “right on the edge,” Ox said.

“We don’t typically do those headbutt-type operations very often… but we’ve been close as of late,” Ox said.


Звезда перевела "по мотивам" :Smile: 
И про стелс-покрытие я не нашел.

----------


## ZHeN

ну, в общем, нет ни слова о том, что они не способны отслеживать самолёты ВКС и ВВС САР, обычное нытьё о том, что рапторам нужна модернизация... нашлемка, оптикоэлектроника, линк16
неудивительно, что он ни слова не сказал о NCTR/MASINT способностях радара - определять тип по сигнатурам

----------


## Pilot

В районе Дейр-Эз-Зора сбит самолет ВВС Сирии. Два пилота погибли :((

----------


## LansE293

*[Два года операции российских ВКС в Сирии* (инфографика)
https://ria.ru/infografika/20170930/...761.html?inj=1

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbH5e27hHlO/

----------


## ZHeN

даже без Р-73 ? :/

----------


## Red307

> даже без Р-73 ? :/


Может уже отстрелялся ими))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

нормальная там тусовка в небе над абу кемалем, много инверсионных следов

----------


## Djoker



----------


## алтын

свежая "киселевская пропаганда" ™  :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00001477501971

----------


## LansE293



----------


## Djoker

Потеря Ми-35 3 ноября 2016 года

----------


## Pilot

Пишут, что завалили вертушку :(((

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Syrian insurgents brought down an army helicopter in southwest Syria on Friday, near the Israel-occupied Golan Heights, a war monitoring group said.

The Syrian military could not immediately be reached for comment.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the aircraft went down in government territory southwest of Damascus after a missile hit it. The fate of the pilot remained unclear, the Britain-based monitor said.

----------


## Avia M

Немного на русском...

Появились данные, что сирийский военный вертолет был сбит «умеренными» боевиками «Свободной сирийской армии».
Боевики оппозиционного альянса «Свободная сирийская армия» заявили, что им удалось сбить вертолет ВВС САР на юго-западе провинции Дамаск к востоку от района Бейт-Джинн около поселка Закия. По неподтвержденной информации боевики использовали ракету класса «земля-воздух».
Источник Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) в Дамаске утверждает, что экипаж машины жив и находится в безопасности.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 1 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российские дальние бомбардировщики нанесли удары по позициям запрещенной в РФ группировки ИГИЛ в Сирии, сообщило Минобороны РФ.

"1 декабря 2017 года шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 нанесли групповой удар по объектам террористов ИГИЛ в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в пятницу

Взлетев с аэродрома на территории РФ, самолсты поразили опорные пункты и технику террористов.

"Все назначенные цели были уничтожены, что подтверждено средствами объективного контроля, осуществляемого с помощью специальных технических средств", - говорится в пресс-релизе.

Истребительно-авиационное прикрытие дальних бомбардировщиков в воздушном пространстве Сирии обеспечивали истребители Су-30СМ, базирующиеся на аэродроме Хмеймим, сказано в сообщении.

----------


## Pilot

видео. Ми-25?

----------


## OKA

"Средства противовоздушной обороны Сирийской Арабской армии противостояли израильским ракетам, выпущенным по одному военному объекту в провинции Дамаск

Компетентные источники сообщили агентству САНА, что в 00.30 ночи израильский враг выпустил несколько ракет класса «земля-земля» в направлении одного из военных объектов в провинции Дамаск, где наши средства ПВО перехватили две из них.

По сообщению источников, израильская агрессия привели к материальному ущербу этого объекта."

ПВО САР перехватило две израильские ракеты класса «земля-земля» — Сирийское арабское информационное агентство САНА


"Сирийские ПВО отразили ракетный удар Израиля по одной из военных целей в районе Дамаска. Об этом информирует Государственное телевидение САР.

https://www.facebook.com/SyriaTVChan...JBCb3Y&fref=nf

Отмечается, что со стороны Израиля было выпущено несколько ракет класса «земля — земля».

Инцидент привёл к материальному ущербу на сирийской позиции.

Ранее армия Израиля сообщила об уничтожении батареи ПВО в Сирии."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/45...il-raketa-udar

 

https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...39848849657858





> видео. Ми-25?


Скорее всего...

SyAAF helicopter shot down by Mount Hermon Forces with MANPADS took off at 10:02 from Marj Ruhayyil Airbase. Crew apparently killed SW.



https://twitter.com/islamicworldupd/...71906962096129



https://twitter.com/worldonalert

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Странно, пропало сообщение :(  Снимки со спутника Хмеймима от 17.11  https://twitter.com/obretix/status/936961535255203840

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Pilot

В районе Абу Камаля мог быть сбит самолет ВВС Сирии: согласно заявлению боевиков  «Исламского государства»* два пилота взяты в плен, фото- и видеоподтверждений пока не опубликовано.

----------


## Avia M

> мог быть сбит самолет ВВС Сирии


По моему, подобные новости "бегут далеко впереди паровоза"! К чему? :Confused:

----------


## Red307

ИГИЛа в Сирии больше нет



> Сирия полностью освобождена от террористов, все бандформирования запрещенного в России "Исламского государства" (ИГ) уничтожены, сообщил в среду начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов на ежегодном брифинге для иностранных военных атташе.


https://news.rambler.ru/world/386088...source=website

----------


## Avia M

> ИГИЛа в Сирии больше нет


Сомнительно. Поглядим далее на применение ВВС России...

----------


## Pilot

Ил-76 бросает грузы и Су-30.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

*Новое вооружение самолетов решили проверить на МиГ-29СМТ в Сирии*
7 декабря 2017, 13:13Текст: Антон Касс
Истребитель МиГ-29СМТ, который ВКС России используют в Сирии в борьбе с боевиками, станет основой для проверки новых и перспективных систем вооружения, рассказал генконструктор Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Сергей Коротков.

«Программа освоения МиГ-29СМТ будет продолжена, в том числе с целью проверки эффективности поражения новыми и перспективными системами вооружения. Полученный в Сирии опыт будет учтен в эксплуатации данных самолетов, а также внедрен в рамках разработки новых авиационных комплексов марки «МиГ», в том числе МиГ-35», – цитирует Короткова ТАСС.

По его словам, в сентябре партию авиационных комплексов МиГ-29СМТ направили для апробации на авиабазу Хмеймим. Сергей Коротков во главе делегации ОАК проводит на авиабазе анализ итогов применения авиакомплексов в операции российских ВС в Сирии.

«Участие в боевых вылетах новых авиационных комплексов позволяет подтвердить их надежность и эффективность, а также оценить работу комплекса бортовой радиоэлектроники и вооружения», – отметил генконструктор ОАК.

За два с половиной месяца эксплуатации самолеты совершили более 140 боевых вылетов, отметил Коротков, добавив, что в Сирии МиГ-29СМТ поражали базы террористов как автономно, а также вместе с самолетами Су-34 и Су-35. Кроме этого МиГ-29СМТ сопровождали бомбардировщики Ту-22М3.

Коротков добавил, что программа освоения МиГ-29СМТ будет продолжена, в том числе для проверки эффективности поражения новыми и перспективными системами вооружения, передает РИА «Новости».

«Полученный в Сирии опыт будет учтен в эксплуатации данных самолетов, а также внедрен в рамках разработки новых авиационных комплексов марки «МиГ», в том числе МиГ-35», – отметил генконстрктор ОАК.

Также он подчеркнул, что МиГ-29СМТ показал мобильность и простоту в эксплуатации при высоких показателях боевой эффективности.

Напомним, МиГ-35 был презентован в конце января. Тогда главком Воздушно-космических сил России Виктор Бондарев заявил, что МиГ-35 нужен ВКС для решения задач в Сирии. Отмечалось также, что МиГ-35 поступит на вооружение в 2018 году.
https://vz.ru/news/2017/12/7/898546.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id222597

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ХМЕЙМИМ, 11 декабря 2017 г. ТАСС. 

Президент РФ Владимир Путин, который в понедельник посетил российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, провел там отдельную встречу с президентом Сирии Башаром Асадом. Главы двух государств обсудили итоги борьбы с террористами в этой стране. Путин выразил готовность оказать содействие вместе с Турцией и Ираном в восстановлении мирной жизни в Сирии.

"Я очень надеюсь на то, что нам вместе с Ираном и Турцией, которые содействуют искоренению терроризма, удастся наладить мирную жизнь, политический процесс (в Сирии)", - сказал он на встрече с Асадом. "Важно подготовить Конгресс народов Сирии, запустить процесс мирного урегулирования. У меня сейчас будет возможность поговорить об этом в Каире с президентом Египта, а чуть позже - с президентом Турции", - сообщил Путин.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 11 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Возвращение самолетов ВКС РФ из Сирии начнется 11 декабря в понедельник.
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/591330

----------


## Red307

> Москва. 11 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Возвращение самолетов ВКС РФ из Сирии начнется 11 декабря в понедельник.
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/591330


А миги наверное Башару оставят))

----------


## Avia M

> А миги наверное Башару оставят))


Есть только миг, между Башаром и умеренной оппозицией... Так правильно?

----------


## Avia M

"Коалиция будет и дальше осуществлять действия в Сирии с целью оказания поддержки местным силам, завершения разгрома группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС) и стабилизации обстановки на освобожденной территории, что позволит сирийцам и другим беженцам вернуться домой", - добавил Пэхон.

Пентагон: действия российских ВС в Сирии не повлияют на приоритеты США в этой стране - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Понятно, желание "сделать счастливыми" неискоренимо в пентагонах американских штатов...

https://youtu.be/w8wI1VocXRs

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Red307

Говорят, в Сирии
https://twitter.com/zaylog/status/94...oull-see-today

----------


## ZHeN

чуть получше качество
ну да, 99%, что в сирии
подвески соответствующие, да и пейзаж
на астраханскую пустыню не похоже :)

----------


## Let_nab

*Для читки на досуге:*

*Американский F-22 мешал российским Су-25 выполнять боевые задачи в Сирии*

http://newsader.com/41908-ni-slova-p...lichili-minob/

В субботу представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков рассказал о якобы произошедшем 23 ноября инциденте в небе над Сирией между российскими самолетами и американским стелс-истребителем F-22 Raptor к Западу от реки Евфрат, где действует российская авиация. Из заявления российской стороны следует, что F-22 вторгся в "зону" ответственности режимов Асада и Путина, произведя при этом ряд провокационных маневров и удалившись после появления Су-35С.

"23 ноября в воздушном пространстве над западным берегом реки Евфрат американский истребитель F-22 активно препятствовал российской паре штурмовиков Су-25 выполнять боевую задачу по уничтожению опорного пункта ИГ в пригороде города Меядин. Самолет F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки и выпускал тормозные щитки с постоянным маневрированием, имитируя воздушный бой, — сообщил он журналистам в субботу (цитата по "Интерфакс"). — После появления рядом российского многофункционального сверхманевренного истребителя Су-35С американский истребитель прекратил опасные маневры и поспешил удалиться в воздушное пространство Ирака".

Этот эпизод Конашенков представил в качестве примера того, "как американский самолет попытался помешать российским войскам совершать удары по Исламскому Государству", говорится в материале RT.

Однако американскому изданию The Aviationist "многие моменты" в этом объяснении МО РФ показались "неясными", в том числе:
- почему F-22 летал в одиночку, если они всегда ходят парами и второй Raptor обычно всегда находится поблизости?
- почему F-22 выполнял столь изощренное маневрирование, не идя при этом — как обычно — на прямой радиоконтакт?
- следует ли из предыдущего пункта, что таким образом американский пилот хотел отправить "нетрадиционный" сигнал своим российским "коллегам"?
- являлись ли действия F-22 "демонстрацией силы"?
- как вообще должны вести себя пилоты разных сторон в случае встречи в небе над Сирией?
- присутствовали ли поблизости другие самолеты коалиции, и, если — да, то где именно и принимали ли они участие в этом инциденте?
- каким образом самолету Су-35, находящемуся на авиабазе Хмеймим, удалось засечь с такого расстояния F-22?
- Действительно ли Су-35 сумел так быстро прибыть и вынудить F-22 ретироваться?

Список этих вопросов был направлен американским военным, и вскоре от них поступил ответ, в котором было сказано, что изложенное Конашенковым описание ситуации не имеет ничего общего с действительностью.

"В этом утверждении нет ни слова правды, — сказано в письме, поступившем от Центрального командования ВВС США. — Согласно нашим записям за 23 ноября 2017 года, этого предполагаемого инцидента не происходило, и не было ни одного такого случая, когда бы самолет Коалиции пересекал реку без предварительного контакта с русскими через горячую линию деконфликтации, созданную специально для этой цели".

При этом, по данным Центкома, именно российские самолеты в тот день вторглись в американскую "зону".

"Следует отметить, что 23 ноября 2017 года было около девяти случаев, когда российские истребители пересекали восточную сторону реки Евфрат, входя в воздушное пространство Коалиции без использования горячей линии, — говорится в заявлении ВВС США. — Эта случайная и непрофессиональная активность привела к тому, что коалиция и российский летный экипаж подверглись риску, а также была создана угроза для способности Коалиции поддерживать наземные союзные силы в этом районе".

"Любые утверждения о том, что Коалиция защищает ИГИЛ или препятствует бомбардировкам ИГИЛ, полностью ложны, — подчеркнули в американском Командовании. — Мы атакуем их, где бы они ни находились".

При этом в Центкоме отметили, что американская сторона постоянно контактирует с российскими летчиками с тем, чтобы продолжать наносить поражение "Исламскому государству".

"Мы будем продолжать работать с нашими партнерами в СДС (Сирийских демократических силах), равно как и продолжим деконфликтовать (термин, означающий ведение переговоров по горячей линии с целью избежать случайных столкновений — Newsader) с русскими с тем, чтобы продолжать наносить удары по целям ИГИЛ в Сирии", — заверили в ВВС.

Данный эпизод напоминает инцидент, произошедший в июне этого года, когда американский F / A-18E сбил сирийский истребитель Су-22 в 40 км к юго-западу от Ракки. Это произошло после того, как штурмовик режима Асада начал бомбить дружественные Америке позиции СДС. В официальном заявлении Коалиции было сказано, что "Миссия Коалиции состоит в том, чтобы победить ИГИЛ в Ираке и Сирии. Коалиция не стремится бороться с сирийским режимом, российскими или прорежимными силами, но в то же время и не откажется защищать союзные силы от любой угрозы".

Между тем, 23 ноября может оказаться первой "официальной" тесной встречей между F-22 и Су-35 над Сирией — пусть и не в том районе и не так, как это описывал Конашенков.

Су-35 объявлен российской стороной как "многоцелевой сверхманёвренный истребитель поколения 4++", который, по заявлению военных специалистов РФ, может обнаруживать в том числе самолеты-невидимки с расстояния свыше 90 км. Россия представляет данный самолет в качестве одного из самых передовых в мире. Общее число произведенных машин данного типа составляет 52 единицы. Американский журнал National Interest назвал Су-35 первым в списке самого опасного вооружения России при гипотетическом конфликте с США, так как по мнению экспертов издания Су-35 "экстремально опасный" для любого самолета НАТО за исключением стелс-истребителя F-22. Эксперты указывают на то, что опасность Су-35 связана с очень большой загрузкой ракет "воздух-воздух" дальнего радиуса действия, возможностью пуска ракет на сверхзвуковой скорости, сверхманевренностью и мощными средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы.

При этом F-22 Raptor — первый и единственный в мире многоцелевой малозаметный истребитель пятого поколения, стоящий на вооружении ВВС США. В основу разработки F-22 Raptor был положен принцип "First look — first kill" (первый обнаружил — первый поразил): особый радар AN/APG-77, позволяющий самолету работать в режиме Низкой Вероятности Перехвата (LPI), делает бесполезными обычные системы СПО/РТР, поскольку способен осуществлять активный радарный поиск самолета-истребителя, оборудованного аппаратурой СПО/РТР, таким образом, чтобы цель не знала, что она облучается. "Невидимым" истребитель делает и конструкторское решение разместить штатное вооружение боевой машины во внутренних отсеках. Стелс-покрытие F-22 позволяет ему более эффективно уходить от вражеских систем ПВО.

Бесспорное превосходство самолета подтверждается его применением как в учениях, так и в реальном бою.

В 2006 году были на учениях "Норден Эйдж", в которых проводились учебные воздушные бои 12 истребителей F-22 с F-15, F/A-18C и F/A-18E, за первую неделю учений F-22 условно сбили 144 самолёта противника без потерь со своей стороны, а всего за две недели учений группировка F-22 одержала 241 условную победу, потеряв лишь два самолёта.

23 сентября 2014 года в СМИ появилась информация о первом боевом применении F-22 ВВС США против исламистов в Сирии. Самолёт нанёс удары по городу Ракка и его пригороду. К июню 2015 года F-22 включались в состав каждой группы ударных самолётов, бомбящих Сирию. Описан один 11-часовой вылет, в котором F-22 наглядно продемонстрировал свою многофункциональность, выполнив ударную задачу, разведав наземные силы противника, наведя на цели другие самолёты и сопроводив бомбардировщики.

Разработка данного истребителя велась с 1991 года. На серийное производство он поступил в 2001 году. В связи с дороговизной программа производства F-22 Raptor была заморожена в 2011 году: стоимость одной единицы вместе с НИОКР составляет $411 млн., а всего было построено 195 единиц.

На фоне того, что российские военные самолеты все чаще демонстрируют небезопасное поведение в Сирии, американские военные выражают беспокойство тем, что, возможно, им придется сбивать авиацию ВКС над этой страной в случае, если эта воздушные суда РФ будут рассматриваться в качестве угрозы для американских или коалиционных сил, борющихся с ИГИЛ, сообщал ранее телеканал CNN со ссылкой на заявление американских военных, о чем говорилось в отдельном материале Newsader.

"Самая большая проблема заключается в том, что нам придется сбивать российские самолеты из-за того, что их действия будут рассматриваться как угроза нашим воздушным или сухопутным войскам", — заявил подполковник Дамиан Пикарт, представитель Центрального командования ВВС США.

Соответствующие заявления Пикарта соответствуют тому, о чем ранее подполковник ВВС США под псевдонимом "Окс", пилотирующий в небе над Сирией стелс-истребитель пятого поколения F-22 Raptor, рассказывал в беседе с журналом Aviation Week о том, что американские ВВС — в первую очередь истребители F-22 (признаны в качестве самых сильных истребителей мира) — держат на прицеле и готовы сбивать российские самолеты. Об этом писал Newsader в прошлом месяце.

Согласно заявлению "Окса", американские ВВС в последнее время все чаще тревожатся из-за поведения российских самолетов, работающих в небе над зоной конфликта. Это происходит на фоне того, что боевики "Исламского государства" теряют позиции в Ираке и Сирии.

"Оксу" и его соратникам зачастую не вполне ясно, намеренно ли российские самолеты тестируют условные воздушные границы, испытывая терпение коалиции, или же со стороны ВКС РФ это не более, чем простительные ошибки. Поскольку же наземные силы с каждым днем все сильнее сужают поле деятельности ИГИЛ, этих "неловких" инцидентов становится все больше.

"Сразу и не поймешь, делают ли они это для того, чтобы изучить нашу ответную реакцию, или же это просто ошибочные действия с их стороны. Так или иначе, это вызов, на который мы ежедневно должны давать ответ", — объяснил Окс.

По его словам, реагировать на такие ситуации с каждым днем все сложнее из-за становящегося все более перегруженным воздушного пространства. Задача пилотов американских F-22 Raptor — одной из самых мощных воздушных платформ мира — заключается в том, чтобы крайне оперативно защитить силы коалиции и убедиться, что у них развязаны руки на случай, если им придется наблюдать за россиянами и вмешаться в случае необходимости.

"Окс" отметил, что F-22 изначально предназначались для игр на более дальних дистанциях: эти "невидимки" были сконструированы как оружие, действующее по принципу "первый увидел — первый убил", поэтому их задача — не подпускать противника и стрелять по нему из невидимой для него зоны. Однако в ситуации над сирийско-иракским пространством пилотам Raptor приходится оперировать в несвойственной им манере — действовать и принимать решения "в очень короткие сроки", причем делать это в ситуациях, когда "платформы, которые мы пытаемся идентифицировать, подходят к нам все ближе и ближе", заявил Окс.

После того, как пилоту Raptor удается подтвердить, что обнаруженный самолет не относится к силам коалиции, оператор должен передать эту информацию в штаб для дальнейшего контроля за "инородным" летательным объектом. Данные о нем уходят в том числе на специализированный борт E-3 Sentry, а также в наземный центр воздушных операций, координирующий действия ВВС коалиции и союзных сухопутных сил в Сирии и Ираке. По словам Окса, задача штаба состоит в том, чтобы увести из этого района чужие воздушные суда, дабы избежать возможной конфронтации.

В случае, если российский самолет решает совершить угрожающие маневры, F-22 начинает пристально следить за малейшими проявлениями агрессии со стороны самолета ВКС РФ и готов действовать при малейшем намеке на конфронтацию, подчеркнул "Окс".

.......................

_ПС: Это новость со стороны союзников по борьбе с терроризмом. Что-то действительно сомнительно в заявлении Конашенкова, который и до этого "жжёг". А про сбивать российские самолёты "вторгшиеся" - тут настораживает. Ведь сбили уже, руками союзника США страны НАТО и сейчас без проблем не напрямую, а собьют любой из стран Коалиции типа Бельгии один самолёт которой там тоже вроде как с терроризмом борется. И что Россия будет делать? Помидоры у них в Бельгии перестанем покупать и потом им газу дадим с С-400!?_

..................

*Минобороны РФ: У США не может быть "своего" неба над Сирией*

Минобороны РФ: У США не может быть "своего" неба над Сирией. РЕН ТВ

Конашенков посоветовал США сосредоточиться на борьбе с террористами ИГ, "а не провоцировании инцидентов в воздухе".

Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков ответил на заявление представителя центрального командования ВС США Дамиена Пикарта о том, что российские ВКС якобы зашли "в их воздушное пространство к востоку от реки Евфрат" в Сирии.

"Представителям Пентагона следует вспомнить, что Сирия является суверенным государством и членом ООН, поэтому никакого "своего" неба у США здесь не было и быть не может", — сказал он, подчеркнув, что авиация международной коалиции во главе с США, в отличие от ВКС России, действует в Сирии незаконно.

Конашенков также посоветовал США сосредоточиться на борьбе с террористами "Исламского государства" (группировка запрещена в РФ), "а не провоцировании инцидентов в воздухе".

Ранее в Минобороны РФ сообщили, что 23 ноября американский истребитель F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки, постоянно маневрировал и имитировал воздушный бой рядом с парой российских штурмовиков Су-25. После того как к нему приблизились российские истребители Су-35С, он поспешил ретироваться в воздушное пространства Ирака.
...............
"В стремлении добиться цели американцы просто ведут себя нагло, но отнюдь не безрассудно. F-22 лишь заявлен истребителем пятого поколения, а основное его преимущество в стелс-технологиях, то есть в невидимости. При этом в реальном ближнем бою "Раптор" никогда не участвовал — все, что мы о нем знаем, нам рассказывают сами американцы и демонстрируют тренировочные полеты. Потому оценить реальные его боевые качества мы не можем.
Однако я более чем уверен, что Су-35С, относящийся к поколению "4++", из реального воздушного боя с F-22 имеет преимущества. Из-за конструктивных особенностей маленького плоского сопла двигателя "Раптора" могут двигаться только вертикально — в погоне за невидимостью стремились уменьшить выделяемое инфракрасное излучение, которое принимают локаторы. А сопла Су-35С перемещаются разнонаправленно — не только вверх-вниз, но также по горизонтали и диагонали.

Это в разы повышает маневренность российского истребителя. Де-факто, Су-35С мог спокойно выполнить фигуру высшего пилотажа, зайти к "Раптору" в заднюю полусферу, ударить пушками и уйти. Вся последовательность действий заняла бы считанные секунды. Американское командование прекрасно все просчитывает, потому F-22 спешно и увели из-под возможного удара.
При этом мы рассчитывали возможности F-22 лишь на бумаге, но российская авиация работает с их "пятым поколением" сегодня на равных. Стоит при этом вспомнить, что американский стелс-невидимка F-117 во время войны в Югославии был сбит, причем ночью. Самолет "заметила" российская радиолокационная станция метрового диапазона, сделанная… в 1960 годах. Потому преувеличивать преимущества "Раптора" все же не стоит", — подчеркивает генерал. 

Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/38642...ource=copylink

................................


_ПС: Так было или не было? Сейчас вроде уже нашим лётчикам камеры начали давать для съёмки, даже на новостных каналах типа Вести видел несколько раз типа ГоуПро... Хоть бы "утекло" фото "имитирующего воздушный бой Ф-22 с ловушками и выпущенными тормозными щитками"... Или опять с компьютерной игрушки могут выставить?_

----------


## APKAH

Лётный состав "без масок":

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На вопрос ВВП они ответили, что сегодня улетают в Россию.

----------


## Red307

Пятиминутка юмора

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А миги наверное Башару оставят))


МиГи возвращаются 

_Истребители МиГ-29 из Сирии прилетят в Астрахань
В Астрахань на военный аэродром Приволжский планируется прибытие из Сирии истребителей МиГ-29. Всего в Россию вернутся 25 летательных аппаратов, в том числе 23 самолета и два вертолета. Об этом "РГ" сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны России._
https://rg.ru/2017/12/12/reg-ufo/v-a...iki-su-25.html

----------


## Red307

> МиГи возвращаются 
> 
> _Истребители МиГ-29 из Сирии прилетят в Астрахань
> В Астрахань на военный аэродром Приволжский планируется прибытие из Сирии истребителей МиГ-29. Всего в Россию вернутся 25 летательных аппаратов, в том числе 23 самолета и два вертолета. Об этом "РГ" сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны России._
> https://rg.ru/2017/12/12/reg-ufo/v-a...iki-su-25.html


А там же какой-то учебный центр в Приволжском, где все боеспособные миги саккумулированы (не считая Эребуни). Непонятно, какова его роль.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А там же какой-то учебный центр в Приволжском, где все боеспособные миги саккумулированы (не считая Эребуни). Непонятно, какова его роль.


Есть еще Курск.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 12 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, которые наносили удары по объектам террористов в Сирии, вылетели с аэродрома в Северной Осетии к местам постоянной дислокации, сообщает Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи Ту-22М3 после выполнения задач по нанесению авиаударов по объектам террористов на территории Сирии приступили к перелету с оперативного аэродрома Северной Осетии в пункты постоянной дислокации", - сказано в сообщении, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.

Речь идет об аэродроме Моздок (Северная Осетия).

11 декабря Верховный главнокомандующий Вооруженными силами РФ, президент России Владимир Путин, выступая перед военнослужащими на авиабазе "Хмеймим", отдал приказ министру обороны РФ генералу армии Сергею Шойгу о выводе российской группировки из Сирийской Арабской Республики.

С.Шойгу позднее сообщил журналистам в Турции, что российские военные уже начали возвращаться из Сирии.

Командующий группировкой в Сирии Сергей Суровикин ранее сообщил, что в первую очередь эту страну покинут 25 самолетов и вертолетов, отряд спецназа, госпиталь и военные полицейские.

За время участия Воздушно-космических сил в операции на территории Сирии выполнено 6956 самолсто-вылетов и более 7 тыс. вертолсто-вылетов. Уничтожено свыше 32 тыс. боевиков, 394 танка, более 12 тыс. единиц оружия и техники, говорится в пресс-релизе.

----------


## Red307

> Есть еще Курск.


Надолго ли они там?

----------


## Nazar

> Надолго ли они там?


Ну уже долго.

----------


## Red307

> Ну уже долго.������


Я про то, что первая эскадрилья 30СМ там уже есть. В планах вроде больше 100 штук СМок в ВВС будет, Добьют до полного полка в следующем году?

П.с.
Кстати, не видно, что ты пишешь.. Только при цитировании или когда справа на главной странице форума. Очевидно эти значки вопроса в роликах виноваты.

----------


## Nazar

Не, я там смайлик ставил, возможно из-за него. Сейчас проверю.

----------


## Red307

> Не, я там смайлик ставил, возможно из-за него. Сейчас проверю.


Вчера в сообщении про миг-31 из Елизово было то же самое

----------


## stream

домой...

----------


## ZHeN

без ПТБ домой ? как-то странно

----------


## stream

> без ПТБ домой ? как-то странно


04кр, он уже в России, а это только фото в Сирии

----------


## Avia M

> Москва. 12 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, которые наносили удары по объектам террористов в Сирии, вылетели с аэродрома в Северной Осетии к местам постоянной дислокации, сообщает Минобороны РФ.


АЭРОДРОМ ШАЙКОВКА /Калужская область/, 12 декабря. / ТАСС/. Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 выполнили перелет с аэродрома в Северной Осетии на аэродром дислокации в Калужской области после выполнения задач в Сирии.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ту-22М3 вернулись на аэродром дислокации после выполнения задач в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

АЭРОДРОМ ИВАНОВО-СЕВЕРНЫЙ /Ивановская область/, 12 декабря. /ТАСС/. Экипаж самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления А-50 вернулся на аэродром дислокации в Ивановской области.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4805279

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

А-50 за что звезды получил?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Red307

> А-50 за что звезды получил?


Наверное сколько раз F-22 увидел))

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00001477501971

----------


## Muller

Региональные СМИ несколько более откровенны и информативны по сравнению с центральными ТВ-каналами  :Rolleyes: :

ГТРК-Калуга: Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 вернулись на авиабазу в Шайковку

Владимир Путин сообщил о завершении военной операции в Сирии и отдал приказ о выводе российских частей из арабской республики.
На аэродроме Шайковка приземлились 5 самолётов дальней авиации, бомбардировщики Ту-22М3.

Бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 вернулись на авиабазу в Шайковку



Вести-Мурманск: 
Россия встречает Героев. Заполярные летчики вернулись с победой из Сирии

http://murman.tv/video/1513102717298f9.mp4

----------


## Fencer

> Лётный состав "без масок":
> Вложение 82645


И похоже многие не хотели фотографироваться "без масок"...

----------


## OKA

> И похоже многие не хотели фотографироваться "без масок"...
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2998423.html


Ну там, судя по всему , не с одной камеры одновременно велись съёмки))

Фото могло быть неск. десятков, да и участие в фотосессии не только лишь лётчики принимали))


(с) пресс-служба Президента Российской Федерации 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38mwzZBxAF4

Видно с 4:52, что и камер хватало, и народу хватало, и пофотались ))

----------


## Avia M

> Наверное сколько раз F-22 увидел))


Не вся правда. Ещё принудил к посадке.
Кст., "амеры" жаловались по служебным каналам...

----------


## ZHeN

> А-50 за что звезды получил?


180 боевых вылетов ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Москва, 13 декабря 2017 г. 

В сирийском Тартусе будет создана полноценная российская военно-морская база, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в среду бывший начальник Главного штаба ВМФ РФ адмирал Виктор Кравченко.

"Это укрепит оперативные возможности нашего флота в Средиземном море и в целом позиции России на Ближнем Востоке", - сказал Кравченко. Он отметил, что раньше в Тартусе у России был пункт материально-технического обеспечения, "это маленькая территория, расширяя территорию, мы создаем военно-морскую базу".

"База предполагает приличную территорию, все виды охраны и обороны, заход кораблей - до крейсеров первого ранга. Они смогут пополнить запасы, а личный состав отдохнуть", - сказал Кравченко.

Президент РФ Владимир Путин в среду внес на ратификацию в Госдуму соглашение между РФ и Сирией о расширении территории пункта материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ РФ в районе порта Тартус.

Интерфакс: новости.

----------


## Pilot

Астрахань. 13 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29СМТ вернулись на аэродром постоянной дислокации в Астраханской области после успешного выполнения боевых задач в Сирии, информирует Минобороны РФ.

"Летчики выполнили перелет с аэродрома "Хмеймим" после успешного выполнения задач на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики", - сказано в сообщении, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

В сентябре текущего года газета "Коммерсант" сообщала об отправке в Сирию четырсх новейших истребителей МиГ-29СМТ.

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 13 декабря. Самолеты Ту-22М3, участвовавшие в нанесении авиаударов по террористам в Сирии, вернулись из Северной Осетии на аэродром дислокации Белая в Иркутской области, сообщили в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ.

"Экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 завершили перебазирование с аэродрома в Северной Осетии на аэродром дислокации в Иркутской области после успешного выполнения задач по нанесению авиационных ударов по объектам террористов на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики", - говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что во время перелета экипажи выполнили промежуточную посадку на дозаправку на аэродроме в Саратовской области.

В торжественных мероприятиях по случаю прибытия экипажей приняли командующие подразделениями Воздушно-космических сил, представители ветеранских организаций, сослуживцы, родственники и члены семей прибывших военнослужащих.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Зенитные ракетные системы С-400 и ракетно- пушечные комплексы "Панцирь-С1" останутся на российской авиабазе Хмеймим и после сокращения группировки войск РФ в Сирии. Об этом в среду сообщил ТАСС экс-главком ВКС, глава комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев.

"Безусловно, останутся на Хмеймиме", - сказал он, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.

"Их оттуда нельзя убирать. Это средства практически мгновенного поражения воздушных целей. Я уже говорил, что именно появление этой системы навело порядок в сирийском небе. "Панцири" сбили столько беспилотников, что и не сосчитать", - пояснил Бондарев.

Говоря о том, какие еще силы Россия оставит в Сирии, экс-главком сообщил, что там останется столько военных специалистов, сколько необходимо для обслуживания авиатехники и системы ПВО, а также личный состав, который будет обеспечивать работу пункта материально-технического обеспечения в Тартусе. "Там будет достаточная группировка для того, чтобы обеспечивать оставшиеся средства вооружения. И самолеты, и вертолеты останутся", - добавил он.

"Останутся все наши миротворческие силы. Думаю, останется военная полиция. Плюс ко всему силы разминирования - хотя Центр разминирования будет выведен, какие-то специалисты останутся, потому что сирийцев в любом случае надо учить", - заключил сенатор.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> Лётный состав "без масок":
> Вложение 82645


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id222804

----------


## Let_nab

*Did U.S. F-22s Almost Shoot Down Russian Aircraft over Syria?*

Оригинальная статья:

= Did U.S. F-22s Almost Shoot Down Russian Aircraft over Syria? | The National Interest Blog

Перевод у нас:

= Американские F-22 чуть не сбили российский самолет в небе над Сирией? | Военное дело | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода

*Американские F-22 чуть не сбили российский самолет в небе над Сирией?*

Американские и российские военные самолеты едва не столкнулись друг с другом в небе над Сирией.

И почти столь же важным является то, что речь идет о восхваляемом, но еще недостаточно проверенном американском истребителе с технологией стелс F-22 и о российском Су-35. Однако разочарование ожидает тех фанатов авиации и националистов, которые готовы смаковать поединок между самыми современными американскими и российскими истребителями. Не было никакого воздушного боя. Пока.

Соединенные Штаты сбили сирийский истребитель, а Турция сбила российский самолет, тогда как Америка и Россия пока лишь наблюдают друг за другом.

Однако газета The New York Times на прошлой неделе сообщила о нескольких инцидентах, в ходе которых российские самолеты пролетали в опасной близости от американских самолетов в сирийском небе.

«В одном таком случае два американских штурмовика A-10, находившиеся к востоку от Евфрата, чуть не столкнулись лоб в лоб с российским Су-24 (Fencer или «Фехтовальщик» по кодификации НАТО), который пролетел на расстоянии всего 90 метров (300 футов) — это была очень опасная ситуация, поскольку оба самолета двигались со скоростью свыше 500 километров в час, — подчеркивалось в сообщении газеты New York Times. — Штурмовик A-10 смог изменить курс и избежать столкновения с российским самолетом, который должен был находиться только к западу от Евфрата. Другие российские самолеты также летали на боевой дистанции от союзнических наземных сил в течение почти 30 минут, увеличивая напряженность и риски быть сбитыми, сообщили американские официальные лица».

Еще большую тревогу вызывает то, что истребители F-22 ответили на маневры Су-24, который в течение 20 минут сделал три захода над поддерживаемыми Америкой силами, сообщила газета New York Times. И далее: «В это время пилоты F-22 пять раз пытались установить контакт с «Фехтовальщиком» по радиосвязи, но не получили никакой реакции и никакого ответа. Пилоты ВВС США проявили сдержанность, однако с учетом того, что действия Су-24 вполне могли быть расценены как представляющие угрозу для американского самолета, пилоты F-22 имели полное право открыть огонь в целях самозащиты, подчеркнули официальные лица на авиабазе в Катаре».

Американские официальные лица обвинили Россию в нарушении договоренности, в соответствии с которой российские самолеты должны летать только с противоположной стороны от 45-мильной линии, проходящей вдоль Евфрата. По мнению американских официальных лиц, российские самолеты десятки раз в день пересекают эту линию. Не вызывает удивления то, что у России имеется другая версия этих событий. 23 ноября «американский истребитель F-22 активно препятствовал российской паре штурмовикам Су-25 выполнять боевую задачу по уничтожению опорного пункта ИГИЛ (запрещенная в России организация) в пригороде города Меядина в воздушном пространстве над западным берегом реки Евфрат, — заявил официальный представитель российского Министерства обороны. — Самолет F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки и выпускал тормозные щитки с постоянным маневрированием, имитируя воздушный бой».

Беспокойство вызывает и еще одно заявление российских военных: «Однако после приближения многофункционального сверхманевренного истребителя Су-35С американский истребитель прекратил свои опасные маневры и поспешил удалиться в воздушное пространство Ирака».

Другими словами, американские официальные лица не выступили с угрозой, и они лишь говорят о том, что у них есть право сбивать российский самолет, атакующий спонсируемые Соединенными Штатами группировки или даже пролетающий над ними на низкой высоте. В то же время Россия утверждает, что американские самолеты находятся в сирийском воздушном пространстве незаконно (тогда как российские войска находятся там с разрешения сирийского правительства), и это, судя по всему, означает, что американские самолеты могут быть уничтожены на законном основании.

Также интересным представляется утверждение о том, что «многофункциональный сверхманевренный истребитель» Су-35 отогнал F-22. Перевод: Россия говорит, что американцы увидели ее современный истребитель и убежали. Это не очень похоже на дипломатию или государственную мудрость. Подобные заявления звучат как прелюдия к игре в стиле «кто первым струсит». В ней чаще всего проигравшими оказываются обе стороны.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Самолет F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки


Вот я все думаю, очковал он что ли так? :Confused:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Самолет F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки и выпускал тормозные щитки с постоянным маневрированием, имитируя воздушный бой


Опять минобороны лажает. У F-22 нет тормозных щитков.

----------


## ZHeN

> Вот я все думаю, очковал он что ли так?


а тормозные щитки ок ? не смутили ? :D

вообще, самое полезное из всей статьи сверху - это ссылка на https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/08/w...s-air-war.html (как-то раньше не попадалась на глаза):



> In one instance, two Air Force A-10 attack planes flying east of the Euphrates River nearly collided head-on with a Russian Su-24 Fencer just 300 feet away — a knife’s edge when all the planes were streaking at more than 350 miles per hour. The A-10s swerved to avoid the Russian aircraft, which was supposed to fly only west of the Euphrates. Other Russian planes have flown within striking distance or directly over allied ground forces for up to 30 minutes, escalating tensions and the risk of a shootdown, American officials said.





> ...Nov. 16 and Nov. 17, when a Russian Su-30 Flanker flew 1,000 feet directly below A-10s, both times crossing into airspace east of the Euphrates River.





> On Nov. 17, two American F-22 Raptors encountered an armed Russian Su-24 Fencer that had crossed into the airspace east of the Euphrates, and made three passes directly over allied ground forces for 20 minutes. During that time, the F-22 pilots attempted to contact the Fencer five times by radio with no response or reaction. The Air Force pilots showed restraint, but given that the actions of the Su-24 could have reasonably been interpreted as threatening to the American aircraft, the F-22 pilots would have been with their rights to fire in self-defense, officials at the Qatar air base said.

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 14 декабря. ВВС антитеррористической коалиции под эгидой США нанесли удар по населенному пункту Эль-Джурзи эш-Шаркия в восточных окрестностях города Дейр-эз-Зор (410 км от Дамаска). Об этом сообщило в четверг агентство САНА.

По его данным, рейд был совершен в ночные часы и привел к гибели 23 мирных жителей, большинство из них женщины и дети. Число жертв может возрасти, учитывая, что несколько человек получили тяжелые ранения, указали местные власти.

----------


## Pilot

Аэродром Хурба (Хабаровский край). 14 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 вернулись из Сирии в Россию, сообщили в четверг в Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-34 вернулись на аэродром постоянного базирования в Хабаровском крае. Летчики выполнили перелет с аэродрома Хмеймим после успешного выполнения задач на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики", - сказали в департаменте информации Минобороны РФ.

Военные не уточнили, какое количество бомбардировщиков Су-34 выведено из Сирии.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Опять минобороны лажает. У F-22 нет тормозных щитков.


Разведданные устаревшие, у YF-22-то был)))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Накануне в Астрахань вернулись из Сирии экипажи трех истребителей МиГ-29СМТ. На военном аэродроме Приволжский героев встречали губернатор Астраханской области Александр Жилкин, заместитель главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-лейтенант Сергей Дронов.
> 
> «Мы переживали за вас, ждали окончания вашей непростой командировки, – сказал глава региона. – Астраханцы гордятся тем, что Воздушно-космические силы показали свою мощь и надежность, выполняя непростые боевые задания в Сирии». Как пишет «Астрахань 24», знаки отличия «Честь и Слава» I степени получили командир авиационной эскадрильи подполковнику Максиму Шалдуге и его коллеги — военные летчики капитан Сергей Фомин и капитан Андрей Шистеров. 
> 
> За время длительной командировки в Сирию экипажи астраханского Центра боевой подготовки и боевого применения совершили более 150 боевых вылетов с целью ликвидации баз запрещенных в России террористических группировок. 
> 
> 11 декабря по приказу президента России Владимира Путина российский военный контингент начал покидать Сирию. Российский лидер подчеркнул, что войска блестяще выполнили свою задачу по борьбе с террористами и возвращаются на родину с победой.


https://iz.ru/683201/2017-12-14/ekip...eniia-iz-sirii
Хм... А где четвертый? Вчера еще на кадрах минобороны обратил внимание, что взлетали парой + 1.

----------


## ZHeN

обалдеть, всё сходится с басней (как я полагал) конашенкова:
US jets intercept Russian planes over Syria and fire warning flares | The Independent
(F-22 отстрелом ловушек прогоняют Су-25 ВКС РФ над Ефратом)

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот я все думаю, очковал он что ли так?


Вот уже не очкуют! Сегодня..., как раз по выводу войск и победы объявленной Путиным... Поставили на место.., тогда чужими руками своего союзника по НАТО Турции (мы за это ща с Турцией друзья дали им газу и С-400), а сейчас американцы сами показали российским ВКС их место в небе Сирии... 
Походу это уже Су-25 очконули и дрызнули из "американского неба".

*US jets intercept Russian planes over Syria and fire warning flares*

= US jets intercept Russian planes over Syria and fire warning flares | The Independent

*Американские истребители открыли огонь по российским штурмовикам в Сирии* 

= Американские истребители открыли огонь по российским штурмовикам в Сирии

Самолеты ВВС США в воздушном пространстве Сирии открыли огонь по российским штурмовикам Су-25. Об этом сообщает The Independent.

По словам неназванного американского чиновника, истребители F-22 ВВС США сделали несколько предупредительных выстрелов после того, как российские самолеты Су-25 нарушили согласованную зону полетов, созданную во избежание непреднамеренных инцидентов. После инцидента российские самолеты покинули данный район.

По словам американских источников, ситуация развивалась несколько минут, так как Су-25 несколько раз нарушали разграничительную линию. Как пишет издание, ранее Центральное командование ВВС США указывало на то, что российские самолеты регулярно вторгаются в зоны. контролируемые американской авиацией.

11 декабря президент России Владимир Путин приказал приступить к выводу российской группировки войск из Сирии. ВКС России начали участвовать в нанесении ударов по террористическим группировкам в Сирии 30 сентября 2015 года по просьбе Дамаска. В марте 2016-го Путин принял решение о выводе большей части группировки в связи с успешным выполнением задач.
..............
ИМХО: Хорошо хоть предупредили! А то ведь возьмут и собьют! И что тогда Путин сделает!? Помидоры у них не станет покупать или может Овечкина с его "ПутинТим" в Рязань переселит из Америки!? 
......................

----------


## Red307

Тонкости перевода

----------


## Polikarpoff

Не, а с каких пор отстрел ловушек это "предупредительные выстрелы"?
Ну хотя это же типа тоже патроны...

----------


## Let_nab

> обалдеть, всё сходится с басней (как я полагал) конашенкова:
> US jets intercept Russian planes over Syria and fire warning flares | The Independent
> (F-22 отстрелом ловушек прогоняют Су-25 ВКС РФ над Ефратом)

----------


## Let_nab

А вот и наши с Минобороны моментально среагировали! Так что им +! Молодцы! 

*Минобороны: США не перехватывали российские штурмовики в небе над Сирией*

= https://news.mail.ru/politics/31967378/?frommail=1

МОСКВА, 14 дек — РИА Новости. В Минобороны России опровергают сообщения британских и американских СМИ о перехвате американскими истребителями F-22 двух российских штурмовиков в воздушном пространстве над восточным берегом Евфрата в Сирии.

«Отдельные американские и британские СМИ в очередной раз пытаются выдать желаемое за действительное. Тринадцатого декабря пара штурмовиков Су-25 на высоте 3300 метров сопровождала гуманитарную автоколонну в районе города Маядин (западный берег реки Евфрат). Со стороны восточного берега реки к ним приблизился американский истребитель F-22. Отстреливая тепловые ловушки, F-22 создавал помехи паре российских Су-25», — говорится в сообщении российского военного ведомства.

«Выполнявший на высоте 10 000 метров задачи воздушного прикрытия российский истребитель Су-35С стремительно подошел к F-22 с задней полусферы, после чего американский истребитель покинул район», — добавили в Минобороны.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## IsyaRab

Прям "стремительно подошел", а Ф-22 один же был, они по одному летают, ага...

----------


## Djoker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUGo8hJ2CbQ

----------


## Djoker

Су-35 тоже вернулись

----------


## Fencer

> 


В Хабаровский край прибыли самолеты Су-34 после успешного выполнения задач в Сирии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2154841@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> 





> В Хабаровский край прибыли самолеты Су-34 после успешного выполнения задач в Сирии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2154841@egNews


*Военные лётчики хурбинской авиабазы вернулись домой из Сирии (Видео)*

Сегодня в Комсомольск-на-Амуре вернулись военнослужащие Восточного военного округа, которые входили в группировку российских ВКС в Сирии. Четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 приземлились на военном аэродроме «Хурба». Лётчики выполнили перелет с аэродрома Хмеймим на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики.
Восьмерых лётчиков встречали заждавшиеся жёны, дети, чиновники. В торжественных мероприятиях по случаю прибытия экипажей приняли участие командующий объединением ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа генерал-майор Виктор Афзалов, представители Всероссийского детско-юношеского военно-патриотического общественного движения «Юнармия», ветеранских организаций.
Приказ Министерству обороны о начале вывода группировки ВКС отдал Верховный главнокомандующий во время личного посещения сирийского аэродрома «Хмеймим». komсity.ru

----------


## AC

> В Хабаровский край прибыли самолеты Су-34 после успешного выполнения задач в Сирии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2154841@egNews


А разве у вас были 35-й и 36-й номера???
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...7-IMG_8944.jpg
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/ima...7-IMG_8957.jpg

...фото отседа:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## ZHeN

оригинальная новость CNN, с кучей подробностей:
US F-22s intercept Russian jets over Syria, fire warning flares - CNNPolitics

итого имеем два описанных в СМИ инцидента:
1) тот, о котором говорил Конашенков - 23.11.2017
2) тот, о котором пишет CNN - 14.12.2017 - уже после объявления о выводе войск

интересные моменты:



> One of the officials said a Russian Su-35 fighter jet was also involved and that the aerial encounter lasted "several minutes."


- важно, что об участии Су-35 в инциденте заявляет не конашенков



> "One Su-25 flew close enough to an F-22A that it had to aggressively maneuver to avoid a midair collision," he said, adding that "during the incident, a Russian Su-35 also flew across the river and was shadowed closely by one of the F-22As."


т.е. таки один из Ф-22 постоянно оставался вплотную к Су-35



> He said the encounter lasted approximately 40 minutes before the Russian aircraft flew to the west side of the river, saying officers from the US-led coalition contacted the Russians on the de-confliction line "to de-escalate the situation and avert a strategic miscalculation."


40 минут длится некий замес с двумя Су-25, двумя Ф-22А и, по всей видимости, одним Су-35С

----------


## Red307

Как я понимаю, хулиганство в русском стиле

----------


## ZHeN

я б не был в этом столь уверен... проблемная зона очень .. хулиганством это было бы, если б цели были у нас где-нибудь в зоне пальмиры, а зона разграничения - там же
а так, цели - ровно по линии разграничения

должны быть какие-то послабления к соблюдению деконфликтной зоны

----------


## Avia M

> должны быть какие-то послабления к соблюдению деконфликтной зоны


Не должно быть никакой деконфликтной и конфликтной зоны. По заявлениям, цели общие (уничтожение "иг") по факту "амеры" создали некую свою зону в Сирии. Осталось наместника усадить...
Кст., они (US) о победе заявили, не пора ли до дому?

----------


## ZHeN

> Не должно быть никакой деконфликтной и конфликтной зоны. По заявлениям, цели общие (уничтожение "иг") по факту "амеры" создали некую свою зону в Сирии. Осталось наместника усадить...


военному руководству супердержав лучше знать, как что должно быть:



> "In early November we verbally agreed through de-confliction channels that the Russians would remain west of the Euphrates River, and the coalition would operate to the east. Since agreeing to this de-confliction arrangement, the Russians have flown into our airspace on the east side of the river 6-8 times per day, or approximately 10% of the Russian and Syrian flights," Pickart said.





> Кст., они (US) о победе заявили, не пора ли до дому?


ну как заявили ... это Трамп сказал. а другие говорящие головы, наоборот, о том, что рано ещё сворачиваться - и что как минимум 3,000 игиловцев ещё где-то разбросаны

----------


## Avia M

> военному руководству супердержав лучше знать, как что должно быть:


Судя по многочисленным постам данного форума, Ваша фабула под сомнением...

----------


## Panda-9

> Как я понимаю, хулиганство в русском стиле


А что, почитал ЦНН и мимоходом обосрал свои ВВС. Толерантненько так.

----------


## Red307

> А что, почитал ЦНН и мимоходом обосрал свои ВВС. Толерантненько так.


Что значит "обосрал"? Я с таким каждый день сталкиваюсь на дорогах. Всегда найдется кто-то, кто хочет окружающим что-то доказать. Нравится тебе или нет, это одна из черт нашего характера. 
А тут тем более американцы. Как удержаться и не показать им "кузькину мать'?

----------


## Avia M

> это одна из черт нашего характера.


"Нашего" это чьего (семейного)?

----------


## Red307

> "Нашего" это чьего (семейного)?


Русского, чьего еще.. "Деды воевали", "Можем повторить"... А тут еще пиндосы зассали. :Biggrin:

----------


## Polikarpoff

На всех бортах регистраторы стоят, так что чудить просто так не будут.

----------


## Red307

> На всех бортах регистраторы стоят, так что чудить просто так не будут.


На Су-24 тоже стоял. Новенький. В итоге куча кремния и проводов :Biggrin: 


П.С. Сегодня как раз годовщина гибели Чкалова. "Летчика номер один". Тот еще хулиган был. Пример для подражания..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На Су-24 тоже стоял. Новенький. В итоге куча кремния и проводов


"хулиганить" надеясь на то, что тебя собъют и запись никто не увидит? Что за бред?

----------


## Red307

> "хулиганить" надеясь на то, что тебя собъют и запись никто не увидит? Что за бред?


Напомнить как упал эрбас под Междуреченском, или боинг в Перми?  Если б долетели, никто б никаких записей не смотрел. Чисто русское раздолбайство и "авось". 

Так же и эти ребята на Су-24, летали-летали, на предупреждения плевали -"они не посмеют". Посмели. 
Так что все хорошо кончается до поры до времени.

Странно, что вы тут все русские люди, вокруг вас это же окружение, а очевидные вещи вам надо обьяснять.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так же и эти ребята на Су-24, летали-летали, на предупреждения плевали -"они не посмеют". Посмели. 
> Так что все хорошо кончается до поры до времени.


Вы там лично присутствовали и видели нарушение границы? 




> Напомнить как упал эрбас под Междуреченском, или боинг в Перми?


Это тут каким боком?

----------


## Red307

> Вы там лично присутствовали и видели нарушение границы?


Тема для отдельного холивара.
Наверняка уже было




> Это тут каким боком?


"Максима Горького" можно добавить... 
Звенья одной цепи. Раздолбайство, безответственность...

----------


## Let_nab

*Инцидент с российскими штурмовиками в Сирии: версии США и России*

Пентагон заявил о перехвате в небе над Сирией двух российских самолетов. У минобороны России своя версия событий.

= https://news.mail.ru/politics/31968518/?frommail=1

ИМХО: У меня только один вопрос. Вот американцы указывают, что: _"По сообщению американского министерства обороны, два российских самолета Су-25 вошли в воздушное пространство на восточном берегу Евфрата вблизи сирийского города Абу-Камаль, входящее в зону ответственности коалиции во главе с США согласно договоренностям с Россией о «деконфликтизации»."_

То есть - наша российская сторона ДОГОВОРИЛАСЬ и СОГЛАСИЛАСЬ с американцами по поводу "ЗОН ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ". Зоны ответственности признаны обеими сторонами. Тогда почему российские самолёты нарушают договорённости!? 

Другая тема - американцы в небе и на территории Сирии находятся незаконно, однако тут Россия тогда конкретно лицемерит! 
И кто договаривался по этим "зонам ответственности" и соглашался на них разделяя суверенное небо Сирии предоставленное российским ВКС для помощи Сирии? Наверно наши "недалёкие" военные начальники согласились с американцами, а потом поняли, что облажались... Или всё же наши не давали согласия на то, что не имеют прав быть в зоне ответственности США?

----------


## ZHeN

можно подумать, американцы не нарушают границы зон ответственности ...

----------


## Red307

> можно подумать, американцы не нарушают границы зон ответственности ...


И все молчат. А тут прям прилетел Су-35 и прогнал рэптора. Какой драматизм. Осталось ещё памятную медаль выпустить по этому поводу, типа: "не вооружён, но очень опасен" :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> можно подумать, американцы не нарушают границы зон ответственности ...


А об этом есть информация? Что-то Конашенков об этом ничего не говорит, так же Путин молчит, Лавров помалкивает с Захаровой...

Если разделили Сирию в борьбе с терроризмом\фашизмом как Германию в 1945 на зоны - и согласились на это - то что тогда российская сторона это нарушает!? Тогда из истории наоборот было и факты о нарушении американцами зоны ответственности СССР достаточно было и наши их даже сбивали. Сейчас есть отличие, ну кроме того, что Сталина уже нет и некому порядок наводить....?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А об этом есть информация?


Шайрат и томагавки, атака пары А-10 на позиции САА и т.д.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если разделили Сирию в борьбе с терроризмом\фашизмом как Германию в 1945 на зоны - и согласились на это - то что тогда российская сторона это нарушает!?


есть соглашения о прекращении огня между САА, ССА и прочими, есть меморандум о предотвращении инцидентов в небе Сирии.

----------


## ZHeN

> А об этом есть информация? Что-то Конашенков об этом ничего не говорит, так же Путин молчит, Лавров помалкивает с Захаровой...


https://lenta.ru/news/2017/11/14/us_russia/:



> «Для безопасного вывода отступающих из Абу-Камаля боевиков ИГ из-под ударов правительственных войск авиация коалиции пыталась создавать помехи действующим в данном районе самолетам ВКС России», — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> В ведомстве отметили, что ударные самолеты коалиции для этого входили в воздушное пространство над 15-километровой зоной вокруг Абу-Камаля. Однако никаких конкретных доказательств в Минобороны не привели.


https://lenta.ru/news/2017/12/09/pomeha/:



> В качестве примера Конашенков привел инцидент с участием американского истребителя, который произошел 23 ноября в воздушном пространстве над *западным* берегом реки Евфрат. «F-22 активно препятствовал российской паре штурмовиков Су-25 выполнять боевую задачу по уничтожению опорного пункта ИГИЛ в пригороде города Меядин. Самолет F-22 отстреливал тепловые ловушки и выпускал тормозные щитки с постоянным маневрированием, имитируя воздушный бой», — заявил представитель Минобороны.

----------


## ZHeN

> Шайрат и томагавки, атака пары А-10 на позиции САА и т.д.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rian_Civil_War

но, например, в эпизодах с Су-22 и беспилотниками - ударным самолётам коалиции приходилось сбрасывать всю свою нагрузку, кроме В-В и приступать к перехвату
то есть, изначально они там находились на других миссиях, вероятно, согласованных по деконфликтной линии

----------


## Red307

> Шайрат и томагавки, атака пары А-10 на позиции САА и т.д.


Тоже "6-8 раз в день"?

----------


## Let_nab

> есть соглашения о прекращении огня между САА, ССА и прочими, есть меморандум о предотвращении инцидентов в небе Сирии.


Так вот инциденты и предотвращают..., пока..., до сбитого очередного Су...

----------


## Let_nab

> Шайрат и томагавки, атака пары А-10 на позиции САА и т.д.


Российские ВКС этому как-то противодействовали? Нет. Это как "не пойман - не вор", а официально - "нанесение силами коалиции ударов по террористам в соответствии с договорённостями". Нет границ в борьбе с терроризмом - об этом заявляет и Россия. Всё в формальных рамках договорённостей. 

Наши российские ВКС ничем не противодействовали ни ударам по правительственным войскам Ассада ни по другим объектам - что формально доказывает российское согласие на эти акции по борьбе с терроризмом - тем более коалиция формально считает за "террористов" правительственные войска и одинаково по ним долбит. Россия этого не знает при договорённостях? Знает, но никак не противодействует своими силами и средствами.

Американцы, в отличии российской стороны, это противодействие оказывают, давая нам понять о "неправоте" - защищая антиправительственную сторону в Сирии которую поддерживают, хотя российская сторона считает эту сторону оппозиции тоже террористами. Вот эти факты - наши залетели - американцы смело их выгнали! Так амеры своих союзников ЗАЩИЩАЮТ, а наши хрен положили! Хотя.., я тут не прав.., не "положили", а просто грубо говоря ссут, так как не имеют реальных сил что-то противопоставить американцам... Тогда почему рыпаются в их зону и вякают?

Если в 1945 советские валили американцев нарушивших зону ответственности СССР и тем более пресекали попытки нанесения "ошибочных" ударов в нашей зоне - при этом американцы хвосты поджали и не могли рыпнуться на СССР, то сейчас российская сторона это сделать просто не в силах - сейчас вся мощь на стороне США, при этом они вполне серьёзно то соблюдают все формальности\договорённос

----------


## Nazar

> , а наши хрен положили! Хотя.., я тут не прав.., не "положили", а просто грубо говоря ссут, так как не имеют реальных сил что-то противопоставить американцам... Тогда почему рыпаются в их зону и вякают?


Вас явно там не хватает, ну что-бы не ссать и вякать. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что все отношение к авиации у вас заключается в аватарке и персонаже из известного сериала.

----------


## Avia M

> Осталось ещё памятную медаль выпустить по этому поводу, типа: "не вооружён, но очень опасен"


Пятничное пиво опять? :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> Пятничное пиво опять?


Ну почему? Продолжить серию надо :Biggrin: 
А пива не будет. Завтра за руль рано.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тоже "6-8 раз в день"?


Только в данном конкретном эпизоде, было то ли 3 то ли 4 парных захода А-10 и F-16 в воздушное пространство  САР для нанесения ударов по позициям САА. Сколько было залетов без нанесения ударов по САА, знает наверное только наше и их командование.



> Российские ВКС этому как-то противодействовали? Нет. Это как "не пойман - не вор"


Во-первых, далеко не все топоры тогда долетели, если помните, во-вторых, факты этих ударов они даже сами подтверждают

----------


## Red307

> Только в данном конкретном эпизоде, было то ли 3 то ли 4 парных захода А-10 и F-16 в воздушное пространство  САР для нанесения ударов по позициям САА. Сколько было залетов без нанесения ударов по САА, знает наверное только наше и их командование.


И прилетели Ф-22 "качать права" на чужой территории?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И прилетели Ф-22 "качать права" на чужой территории?


Похоже, что это не пиво, а что-то потяжелей...
Прилетели ф-16 с а-10 и нанесли удары по правительственным войскам, что привело к практически сотни погибших. Или нарушением "зон ответственности" вы считаете только полеты Су-25 и отстрелы ловушек ф-22?

----------


## Red307

> Похоже, что это не пиво, а что-то потяжелей...
> Прилетели ф-16 с а-10 и нанесли удары по правительственным войскам, что привело к практически сотни погибших. Или нарушением "зон ответственности" вы считаете только полеты Су-25 и отстрелы ловушек ф-22?


Т.е. переход на личности, это нормально?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Т.е. переход на личности, это нормально?


Извиняюсь, если вдруг обидел. Если у аппонента вдруг теряется элементарная логика, сразу возникает вопрос о причинах. Не вижу смысла сегодня продолжать разговор.

----------


## Red307

> Извиняюсь, если вдруг обидел. Если у аппонента вдруг теряется элементарная логика, сразу возникает вопрос о причинах. Не вижу смысла сегодня продолжать разговор.


А логика в чем? Я лишь указал, что залетать в чужую зону и там "играться", это чистой воды хулиганство. Остальное не ко мне. Начинаете втягивать в дискуссию "кто прав, кто виноват", которая мне нужна интересна

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> А логика в чем? Я лишь указал, что залетать в чужую зону и там "играться", это чистой воды хулиганство


У америкосов нет там "своих" зон, а для нас "чужих". Валили бы они оттуда подобру-поздорову

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> И прилетели Ф-22 "качать права" на чужой территории?


Со всех сторон, именно так! Сирия не входит в состав штатов американских. "Качают" прикрываясь очередной "пробиркой" (я лишь указал)...




> международная коалиция во главе с США более полугода использует лагерь беженцев в провинции  как базу подготовки боевиков


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171216/1511090473.html

----------


## Pilot

Спутниковые снимки Хмеймима 30.11.2017

----------


## Pilot

во время визита часть самолетов переставили на старую полосу

----------


## Pilot

Дейр-эз-Зор.

----------


## Avia M

> И все молчат.


МОСКВА, 16 дек — РИА Новости. Россия поможет президенту Сирии Башару Асаду не допустить, чтобы США снова дестабилизировали обстановку в стране, заявил РИА Новости глава комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171216/1511107071.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

> Летчики рассказали, как прикрыли собой Путина в Сирии - Россия 24...


Юрий Балашов, герой этого ролика:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Работа двух Су-25 на юге провинции Хомс. Район г. Кафр-Зета.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 17 дек — РИА Новости. Американские военные захватили лидера группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ*) Абу Бакра аль-Багдади, сейчас он находится на военной базе США в Сирии. Об этом сообщает турецкая газета Yeni Şafak.
Источник издания рассказал, что аль-Багдади схватили в Ираке, затем доставили на американскую базу в городе Рас-эль-Айн на северо-востоке Сирии, после чего перевезли в опорный пункт рядом с городом Эль-Хасака. Вместе с главарем ИГ* военные захватили семь командиров группировки, один из которых был гражданином Ирака.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171217/1511135876.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Что здесь применено?

----------


## алтын



----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00001477501971

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Работа Ми-28Н по танкам игов.


Телеканал «Звезда», выпуск программы «Военная приемка. Сирия. Итоги».

----------


## Avia M

Авиация Воздушно-космических сил РФ за два года военной операции в Сирии совершила 34 тыс. боевых вылетов, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу. Об этом пишет RNS.

«Всего авиацией ВКС РФ за два года совершено 34 тыс. боевых вылетов. Впервые в боевых действиях участвовали летчики корабельной авиации с тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов". Ими выполнено 420 вылетов», - сказал Шойгу на заседании расширенной коллегии военного ведомства в Москве.

По словам Шойгу, боевой опыт в Сирии получили более 48 тыс. российских военнослужащих, из которых свыше 14 тыс. получили награды.

----------


## OKA

" ВВС Израиля нанесли удар по одной из позиций сирийской армии в окрестностях Дамаска. Об этом сообщил в субботу новостной портал El Nashra, не уточнив, какой именно район подвергся ракетной атаке.

2 декабря израильский удар ракетами "земля-земля" был нанесен по военному объекту в предместье Эль-Кисва на юго-западной окраине сирийской столицы. По данным командования ВС арабской республики, сирийские ПВО "открыли ответный огонь и уничтожили две цели противника".

Дамаск расценил это израильское нападение как "неприкрытую агрессию"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: израильские ВВС атаковали армейскую позицию под Дамаском - Международная панорама - ТАСС

"Партнёры" ожидаемо не подвели...

----------


## Андрей Иванович

ПВО ИГ пытается достать американцев. Провинция Дейр-Эз-Зор. город Абу-Хаммам

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С "55 красный" в Сирии





Российские военные в Сирии приступили к испытаниям новейших истребителей // НТВ.Ru

----------


## Pilot

L-39 из Hama AB, был сбит над Абу-Дали и упал между Умм-Харатайн и Аль-Хамаданье к югу от Идлиба, боевики говорят, что пилот был захвачен.

----------


## LansE293

> L-39 из Hama AB, был сбит над Абу-Дали и упал между Умм-Харатайн и Аль-Хамаданье к югу от Идлиба, боевики говорят, что пилот был захвачен.


Пробил в Гугле картинку, там про падение вертушки "russian helicopter shot down in syria"
https://www.google.ru/search?newwind...SlbEm1xupng0M:

----------


## Pilot

Фото может они и не то поставили, но новость подтвердилась. Пилот погиб :( сбит ПЗРК

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

> Фото может они и не то поставили, но новость подтвердилась. Пилот погиб :( сбит ПЗРК


Судя по остаткам номера на киле вроде как L-39 бн 2139 белый.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 27 дек — РИА Новости. Россия не может рассчитывать на США как на партнера в процессе мирного урегулирования в Сирии, учитывая информацию Генштаба о подготовке американцами боевиков, заявил в среду первый замглавы оборонного комитета Совфеда Франц Клинцевич.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20171227/1511792509.html

----------


## Red307

«Панцирь» перехватил выпущенные по авиабазе Хмеймим ракеты боевиков

Российский зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс «Панцирь» перехватил две запущенные боевиками по авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии ракеты, сообщили в местных соцсетях.
Перехвачены как минимум две ракеты, утверждается в Twitter Ваэля аль Хуссаини.

Он также опубликовал фото, где видно два следа от разрывов в небе.



https://news.rambler.ru/middleeast/3...source=website

----------


## LansE293

> «Панцирь» перехватил выпущенные по авиабазе Хмеймим ракеты боевиков
> 
> Российский зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс «Панцирь» перехватил две запущенные боевиками по авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии ракеты, сообщили в местных соцсетях.
> Перехвачены как минимум две ракеты, утверждается в Twitter Ваэля аль Хуссаини.
> 
> Он также опубликовал фото, где видно два следа от разрывов в небе.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.rambler.ru/middleeast/3...source=website


Дополнительная информация



> Боевики «Сирийской свободной армии» выпустили ракеты по авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии, где дислоцируются российские военные. Об этом сообщает Telegram-канал Directorate 4.
> Российские военные сейчас патрулируют район города Бидама в провинции Идлиб, из которого, предположительно, были запущены ракеты.
> По одной из версий, обстрел велся из РСЗО "Град".
> Официальных комментариев об обстреле пока не поступало.





> Средства ПВО России в Сирии перехватили две ракеты боевиков, запущенные по российской военной базе Хмеймим, сообщает Al Masdar News.
> (https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/category/arabic/)
> Отмечается, что террористы запустили ракеты в сторону авиабазы из города Бдама, который находится в провинции Идлиб.
> 
> При этом обе ракеты были сбиты пушечным и ракетным огнём из ЗРПК «Панцирь-С1», говорится в сообщении. В настоящее время вертолёты ВВС России патрулируют район, откуда была проведена атака.


https://russian.rt.com/world/news/46...-siriya-rakety

----------


## Андрей Иванович

С 28-го декабря раскочегаривают наступление на Идлибский карман. Старичок Ил-20 выкладывается на все 100.

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

С новым 2018 годом!
Латакия, Сирия, 2017 г.

----------


## Pilot

Расслабились под НГ? 

East Ghouta: Силы оппозиции берут под контроль более 350 зданий и осаждают правительственные силы в Управлении военных транспортных средств, в то время как правительство ослабевает из-за его вывода"

Достаточно болезненно для правительственных войск. При этом, взяли Аль-Кувейн, что в идлибской зоне критично для зеленых

С НГ!

----------


## Pilot

В Сирии произошло крушение вертолета, в результате которого погибли двое российских военных. По данным группы независимых расследователей Conflict Intelligence Team (CIT), инцидент случился еще 31 декабря 2017 года. Впоследствии в Минобороны подтвердили эту информацию.

Как сообщается в среду, 3 января, в Telegram-канале CIT, вертолет Ми-24 сопровождал колонну близ населённого пункта аз-Зара провинции Хама. Летательный аппарат задел провода и разбился. В результате погибли майор Артем Кулиш и второй член экипажа Матвеев (полное имя устанавливается).

CIT ссылается на пост на профильном форуме Forumavia.ru, на котором, в свою очередь, стоит ссылка на запись в "Живом журнале" el-murid.

Также CIT ссылается на сообщение пользователя Ивана Кулиша в сети "ВКонтакте". "31.12.2017 года в нашей семье произошло огромное горе, наш всеми любимый братишка Артемка погиб при выполнении своего военного долга!" - пишет брат погибшего.

Район происшествия входит в анклав, подконтрольный оппозиционным силам, на границе провинций Хама и Хомс. Этот анклав относится к одной из "зон деэскалации", установленных в ходе мирных переговоров в Астане. На данный момент неизвестно, какого рода колонну сопровождал вертолёт (гуманитарную или боевую), отмечают в CIT.

Подробнее: https://www.newsru.com/world/03jan2018/gibel.html


МОСКВА, 3 января. /ТАСС/. Российский вертолет Ми-24 потерпел крушение 31 декабря из-за технической неисправности при выполнении перелета на аэродром Хама в Сирии. Об этом сообщило в среду Минобороны РФ.

"При совершении жесткой посадки в 15 км от аэродрома назначения оба пилота погибли. Борттехник вертолета получил травмы и был оперативно эвакуирован поисково-спасательной группой на аэродром Хмеймим, где ему была оказана необходимая медицинская помощь", - говорится в сообщении.

"Никакого огневого воздействия по Ми-24 не было", - добавили в Минобороны.

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall462835793_52

----------


## LansE293

Может быть в Сирии мы когда-нибудь увидим СУ-30СМ с подвешенными новыми РВВ-СД?

----------


## Red307

> Может быть в Сирии мы когда-нибудь увидим СУ-30СМ с подвешенными новыми РВВ-СД?


Президент вроде приказал всем оттуда уходить..

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Президент вроде приказал всем оттуда уходить..


Когда? Кому всем? 
Вот его прямая речь. Русским по белому говорит о частичном выводе. А также подчеркивает решение о размещении войск на постоянной основе. Только этого, я смотрю, многие не захотели услышать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Что-то хрень какая-то...



> Террористы обстреляли российский военный объект в Сирии 31 декабря 2017 года, пишет «Коммерсант» со ссылкой на два военно-дипломатических источника. В результате были уничтожены четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24, два многоцелевых истребителя Су-35С и один военно-транспортный самолет Ан-72, а также склад боеприпасов, взорвавшийся после попадания снаряда.
> 
> В Минобороны РФ инцидент никак не прокомментировали, только официально подтвердили гибель двух летчиков, пилотировавших вертолет Ми-24. Однако, по версии военного ведомства, никакого огневого воздействия на вертолет не было — подвела сама техника.
> 
> Ранее сообщалось о том, что боевики из состава «Сирийской свободной армии» подвергли авиабазу «Хмеймим» ракетному обстрелу. Однако силы противовоздушной обороны РФ смогли вовремя устранить угрозу.
> 
> https://m.ura.news/news/1052318770

----------


## Nazar

Об этом еще вчера написал некто Сапоньков. Никто пока эту информацию не подтвердил. 
https://m.vk.com/roman_saponkov

----------


## Let_nab

> Что-то хрень какая-то...


Уже все кому не лень перепечатали эту информацию со ссылкой на "КоммерсантЪ". 

https://news.mail.ru/politics/32144905/?frommail=1

https://tvrain.ru/news/obstrel-454423/

----------


## Avia M

> Только этого, я смотрю, многие не захотели услышать.


Работа у них такая, утончённая и "хотелки" иные...

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то хрень какая-то...


МОСКВА, 4 января. /ТАСС/. Двое военнослужащих погибли 31 декабря в результате минометного обстрела боевиками авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии. Об этом сообщили в четверг в Минобороны России.
"31 декабря 2017 года с наступлением темного времени суток аэродром Хмеймим подвергся внезапному минометному обстрелу мобильной диверсионной группы боевиков. В результате обстрела двое военнослужащих погибли", - говорится в сообщении.

При этом в оборонном ведомстве отметили, что информация об уничтожении боевиками семи самолетов на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии 31 декабря не соответствуют действительности.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
МО РФ: двое военнослужащих погибли при обстреле авиабазы Хмеймим 31 декабря - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

> Работа у них такая, утончённая и "хотелки" иные...


Война закончилась, президент объявил об этом на всю страну, три самолёта куда-то "вернулись", раздали награды. После этого вдруг стали обстреливать базу, падают вертолеты, гибнут солдаты.  Такая вот "работа", читать слова президента между строк.

----------


## Avia M

> Такая вот "работа", читать слова президента между строк.


Если Вы свою "работу" делаете качественно, то к чему предыдущий пост? Для умеющего читать между строк, вопросов подобных не возникает...

----------


## Red307

> Если Вы свою "работу" делаете качественно, то к чему предыдущий пост? Для умеющего читать между строк, вопросов подобных не возникает...


А к чему вообще на форуме писать?

----------


## boyan

> МОСКВА, 4 января. /ТАСС/. Двое военнослужащих погибли 31 декабря в результате минометного обстрела боевиками авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии. Об этом сообщили в четверг в Минобороны России.
> "31 декабря 2017 года с наступлением темного времени суток аэродром Хмеймим подвергся внезапному минометному обстрелу мобильной диверсионной группы боевиков. В результате обстрела двое военнослужащих погибли", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> При этом в оборонном ведомстве отметили, что информация об уничтожении боевиками семи самолетов на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии 31 декабря не соответствуют действительности.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> МО РФ: двое военнослужащих погибли при обстреле авиабазы Хмеймим 31 декабря - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


вот что выкурите? При этом в оборонном ведомстве отметили, что информация об уничтожении боевиками семи самолетов на авиабазе Хмеймим в Сирии 31 декабря не соответствуют действительности.
 Кому вы верите

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Интересно, а с какого расстояния может миномет достать базу, и что за минометы у боевиков такие. И правильно, что ПВО супротив минометов почти бесполезны?

----------


## Казанец

> Интересно, а с какого расстояния может миномет достать базу, и что за минометы у боевиков такие. И правильно, что ПВО супротив минометов почти бесполезны?


Ну, если современный полковой миномёт и с активно-реактивной миной, до с достаточно большого расстояния сможет достать. Для ПВО цель (калибр 130 мм) действительно маловата, особенно если траектория достаточно пологая и мина активно-реактивная.

----------


## Pilot

Минометы 82 и 120 мм. Дальность макс примерно 5,5 км. Там рядом, километрах в 3, холмы и много развалин, откуда можно обстрелять. Раньше стреляли реактивными снарядами от Градов. Дальность пуска 40 км. В этот раз миномет. Мину сложнее перехватить, чем РСЗО.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Обстрел авиабазы Хмеймим, произошедший в Сирии 31 декабря, является «диверсионным налетом», заявил РБК главный редактор журнала «Арсенал отечества» Виктор Мураховский. «Это не нападение мощной группировки, а один, максимум два автомобиля, в кузове которых установлен советский 82-миллиметровый миномет. Такие минометы поставляли в Сирию во времена Советского Союза сотнями, если не тысячами», — рассказал он.
> 
> По словам эксперта, огневой налет мог продолжаться порядка 1–1,5 минуты с расстояния до трех километров. «С двух минометов на территорию аэродрома могло быть выпущено 30–40 мин. Такие мины — одно из самых опасных боеприпасов для небронированной боевой техники. За минуту обстреляли, уложили миномет в кузов, замотали брезентом и смотались», — сказал Мураховский.


https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5a4df61b9a7947ac375e56b1

----------


## LansE293

> После унесшей жизни двоих российских военнослужащих атаки боевиков на авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, на прилегающей к базе территории введена усиленная охрана. Об этом сообщило Минобороны РФ.
> 
> Ведомство отмечает, что сирийские органы безопасности проводят «мероприятия по поиску и уничтожению причастных к атаке боевиков», — передает «Интерфакс».
> 
> Экс-главком внутренних войск РФ генерал армии Анатолий Куликов рассказал агентству, что считает осуществленную атаку на Хмеймим результатом недостаточной охраны базы.
> 
> «То, что случилось, свидетельствует, что были приняты недостаточные меры для боевого охранения базы. Я уверен, что будут сделаны серьезные выводы. В Сирии достаточно опытные и серьезные командиры», — заявил Куликов.
> 
> Как писал портал iz.ru, Минобороны ранее сообщило о гибели двоих российских военных при совершенном боевиками в ночь 31 декабря минометном обстреле авиабазы Хмеймим. 
> ...


https://iz.ru/691636/2018-01-04/mino...hmeimim-merakh

----------


## Red307

> https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5a4df61b9a7947ac375e56b1


В последнем абзаце самое интересное))    



> Эксперт затруднился ответить на вопрос РБК о численности российских войск в Сирии. «Насчет наращивания или сокращения российский группировки [в Сирии] — никто не знает, какой она была, какой стала и какой будет. Поэтому все эти сокращения и наращивания — это чистая пропаганда», — сказал Храмчихин. По его мнению, численность группировки зависит «от необходимости», а не от официальных заявлений. «Тут вопрос, кого считать террористами — это очень растяжимое понятие. Десятки тысяч человек числятся в группировках, противостоящих Башару Асаду [президенту Сирии]», — заключил он.

----------


## Казанец

> Минометы 82 и 120 мм. Дальность макс примерно 5,5 км. Там рядом, километрах в 3, холмы и много развалин, откуда можно обстрелять. Раньше стреляли реактивными снарядами от Градов. Дальность пуска 40 км. В этот раз миномет. Мину сложнее перехватить, чем РСЗО.


Сейчас чего-только нету. К басмачам и вот такая штука могла попасть, по взаимозачёту за Джавелины:
Комплекс высокоточного выстрела «Черный дятел» - bm_oplot

----------


## Avia M

> вот что выкурите? Кому вы верите


Случай тяжёлый, но не безнадёжный... См. ссылку. Сообщите кому верите вы.

----------


## Avia M

> А к чему вообще на форуме писать?


Не советчик, сами определитесь к чему...

----------


## Let_nab

Вот и прояснили!
Теперь действительно понятно какие п*дарасы эти из "КомерсантЪ" и остальные "копипастеры" разного говна!


*«Эти сообщения — фейк»: Минобороны России опровергло данные об уничтожении семи самолётов ВКС на базе Хмеймим*

Ссылка - https://russian.rt.com/world/article...a-obstrel-baza

----------


## Nazar

Как минимум один Су-24 поврежден, фото есть. По другим бортам информация пока не всплыла. Зато журналисты уже начинают отыгрывать назад и говорить что пара Су-24 и Су-35 востановленны и введены в строй..))

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Конечно, строить укрытия и ангары для авиатехники не в интересах нашего Минобороны, но должно же это прекратиться это когда-нибудь... Людей жаль. Я конечно, за мирное урегулирование конфликта, но подобные безобразия не должны оставаться без военного ответа, чтобы все всё правильно поняли

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как минимум один Су-24 поврежден, фото есть.


Сильно поврежден?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Сильно поврежден?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 


Да уже почитал. Сейчас пишут что:



> Всё же пострадала техника. Предварительно 6 Су-24, 1 Су-35С, 1 Ан-72, 1 Ан-30 разведчик, 1 Ми-8. 2 Су-24 и Су-35С ввели в строй.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Информация мутная, поступает от того же источника, что сообщил об уничтожении техники ещё вчера. Я бы ему не сильно доверял. Изначально Сапоньков сообщал о взрыве склада БК, сильном пожаре, уничтожении 4 Су-24, 2-х Су-35, Ан-72.
Затем он же часть техники воскресил. И это без каких-либо доказательств

Просто из его первоначальных заявлений складывалось впечатление катастрофы. Я вообще увидел там кальку с Форт-Бастион в Гельменде 14.09.2012. Поэтому, прочтя безапелляционные заявления о сильном пожаре и потерях техники ожидал увидеть такое.



Но увидел только фотографии единственного Су-24. Вполне ремонтопригодной наружности. Фото и видео ждать надо. Твиттерное сообщение от людей, находящихся даже не в Сирии - плохой источник, с низкой степенью надёжности

----------


## Polikarpoff

На снимках два разных Су-24. Что со вторым - толком не разглядеть, может одна дырочка от осколка.

----------


## stream

> На снимках два разных Су-24. Что со вторым - толком не разглядеть, может одна дырочка от осколка.


стабилизатор взаимозаменяемый, 3й бак пробит: ремонт не вопрос, бывало и хуже, главное что бы внутри бака без повреждений)....

кстати техлючок пробит, по железу вообще просто....

----------


## stream

технари могли бы и "чёпик" забить...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Блин, так это керосин так льет...

----------


## Nazar

> Блин, так это керосин так льет...


Так а больше там нечему.

----------


## LansE293

Вот Михаил Ходаренок эту статью с предупреждением еще в 15 г. написал.




> *2. Инженерное оборудование авиабазы «Хмеймим».* 
> Похоже, как таковое на этой авиабазе оно отсутствует. Самолеты расположены крыло к крылу на открытых стоянках. А по науке каждая эскадрилья должна находиться в своем районе рассредоточения. При этом каждый самолет располагается в обвалованном укрытии, а еще лучше – в арочном сооружении. Нет уверенности, что запасы авиационных средств поражения и топлива находятся хотя бы в обвалованных укрытиях. Никак не защищены от автоматно-пулеметного огня и осколков мин и артиллерийских снарядов места расквартирования летного и технического состава.
> Последствия этого могут быть самые катастрофические. Городская застройка (частные домовладения) практически вплотную подходят к ВПП и МРД авиабазы «Хмеймим». В результате проникновения в окрестности аэродрома диверсионных групп противника авиабаза «Хмеймим» легко может быть подвергнута внезапному огневому налету. Минами из копеечного по стоимости 120-мм миномета самолеты ценой в 50 миллионов евро легко выводятся из строя.
> Российский аэродром Хмеймим: безопасность в воздухе и на земле ПОСРЕДИ РОССИИ - POSREDI.RU Журнал о тех, кто живет посреди России


 Российский аэродром Хмеймим: безопасность в воздухе и на земле ПОСРЕДИ РОССИИ - POSREDI.RU Журнал о тех, кто живет посреди России

----------


## Pilot

еще такая есть. На попадание мины не похоже

----------


## Polikarpoff

> еще такая есть. На попадание мины не похоже


Больше похоже на что-то вроде:

----------


## Антон

> еще такая есть. На попадание мины не похоже


Почему так думаете?

----------


## Pilot

мина - это большое количество осколков. Тут только стаб пострадал, как будто его чем-то ударили. или от взрыва что-то прилетело или кто-то протаранил. Но не мина. Может газовый баллон? Не разорвался и проломил так

----------


## Nazar

> Почему так думаете?


Ни одного осколочного отверстия...

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Разоблачена ложь Минобороны РФ: опубликованы фото уничтоженных в Сирии самолетов

Подробности читайте на УНИАН: https://www.unian.net/world/2331593-...samoletov.html

У свидомых радость.  :Biggrin:  У меня дурацкий вопрос: "уничтоженные" самолеты, те, что на фото - с дырочкой в баке и с раскуроченным стабом, восстановлению не подлежат?))

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот и прояснили!
> Теперь действительно понятно какие п*дарасы эти из "КомерсантЪ" и остальные "копипастеры" разного говна!
> 
> 
> *«Эти сообщения — фейк»: Минобороны России опровергло данные об уничтожении семи самолётов ВКС на базе Хмеймим*
> 
> Ссылка - https://russian.rt.com/world/article...a-obstrel-baza


Интересно так, если посмотреть - кто публикует явное враньё у нас в России. К примеру, по этому конкретному случаю, как и по многим вот - издательский дом «Коммерсантъ». Владелец данной конторы Алишер Усманов. Один из друзей Путина, которого тот награждает высшими наградами России. 
По тому же "Дождю" - создан Министром финансов России Кудриным на деньги из государственного бюджета, как и постоянно этому каналу выделяются деньги из бюджета по статье "поддержки отечественных СМИ"... 
Думаете "добрый батюшка царь" не знает, что работающие на него холопы публикуют и за что он им платит свои деньги!?

----------


## Mig

> Подробности читайте на УНИАН: https://www.unian.net/world/2331593-...samoletov.html
> 
> У свидомых радость.  У меня дурацкий вопрос: "уничтоженные" самолеты, те, что на фото - с дырочкой в баке и с раскуроченным стабом, восстановлению не подлежат?))


По ссылке ДВА фото ОДНОГО и того же борта! Как же укропам хочется подгадить России хоть большим числом фоток.... На большее ведь они не способны

----------


## Казанец

> мина - это большое количество осколков.


Смотря какая

----------


## Red307

> Ни одного осколочного отверстия...


Если только мина не попала точно в стабилизатор.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если только мина не попала точно в стабилизатор.


Только если она была без боевой части или не взорвалась. Да и то сомнительно - часть лоскутов вверх задрано, часть вниз. На вид - столкновение с неким объектом на большой акорости.

----------


## Red307

> Только если она была без боевой части или не взорвалась. Да и то сомнительно - часть лоскутов вверх задрано, часть вниз. На вид - столкновение с неким объектом на большой акорости.


Первая мысль была - "задом сдавал"

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Первая мысль была - "задом сдавал"


Не задом. Напрочь снесена передняя кромка. Законцовка "распушена", задняя кромка не разрушена, только деформирована. Встреча с чем-то внешним в полете - тоже вряд ли, т.к. Консоли стабилизатора и крыла лежат практически в одной плоскости. На всем вышеизложенном, можно сделать предположение, что могло отоваться и попасть в стабилизатор что-то свое, например с пилона, расположенного под центропланом. Как это в реальности происходит - я выложил видео чуть выше, там схожых случаев несколько.

----------


## Red307

> Не задом. Напрочь снесена передняя кромка. Законцовка "распушена", задняя кромка не разрушена, только деформирована. Встреча с чем-то внешним в полете - тоже вряд ли, т.к. Консоли стабилизатора и крыла лежат практически в одной плоскости. На всем вышеизложенном, можно сделать предположение, что могло отоваться и попасть в стабилизатор что-то свое, например с пилона, расположенного под центропланом. Как это в реальности происходит - я выложил видео чуть выше, там схожых случаев несколько.


Передняя часть загнута вперед и вниз.

----------


## Pilot

еще не понятно, почему товарищ на фото в цифре и синих штанах. Дождь проливной и старенький грузовик.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Передняя часть загнута вперед и вниз.


И?



> еще не понятно, почему товарищ на фото в цифре и синих штанах. Дождь проливной и старенький грузовик.


Тут подсказывают:



> 7)     Су-24М бортовой номер 29, авиабаза Шагол. Во время ремонта самолета, отметки обозначающие 50 боевых вылетов, были закрашены и восстановлены в июле 2017 года.


 (описание от декали)
Может искомый стабилизатор и ремонтировали?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Только что из комментариев в вк того же сапонькова:



> Алексей Коровин ответил Евгению
> Евгений, ну вот,вроде как и начало все проясняться. Не утерпел-сделал "звонок другу". Военному летчику. Сказал что очень похоже на повреждение от неудачного сброса бомбы с подвеса крыла. Когда один из захватов срабатывает нештатно, с запозданием, ее разворачивает и начинает кувыркать набегающим потоком. Результат-повреждение хвостового оперения.

----------


## Red307

Если что-то прилетит из-под крыла, как бы оно загнуло вперёд переднюю кромку?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если что-то прилетит из-под крыла, как бы оно загнуло вперёд переднюю кромку?


Видео внимательно посмотрите, как бомбы о стабилизаторы ударяются. Да и после сброса пилот РУС на себя тянет, стаб соответственно и откланяется.

----------


## Red307

> Видео внимательно посмотрите, как бомбы о стабилизаторы ударяются. Да и после сброса пилот РУС на себя тянет, стаб соответственно и откланяется.


Самолёт всегда быстрее отделяемых объектов. Соответственно, удары направлены спереди назад. Да и тянуть рус на себя непонятно зачем. Они же не пикирующие бомбардировщики.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Загиб лоскута по нервюре (ее видно), нервюры перпендикулярны передней кромке.

----------


## LansE293

Версия интересная и правдоподобная. Но как объяснить, что на фото прямо под самолетом лежат обломки. И честно говоря сомневаюсь, что можно долететь и сесть с таким стабилизатором.

----------


## Nazar

> Версия интересная и правдоподобная. Но как объяснить, что на фото прямо под самолетом лежат обломки. И честно говоря сомневаюсь, что можно долететь и сесть с таким стабилизатором.


Долететь и сесть можно и с полностью оторванным стабилизатором.

----------


## stream

видео с места события

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=ANuSA9zyl0E

----------


## muk33

> видео с места события
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=ANuSA9zyl0E


Это Вы называете "ВИДЕО"????  :Wink:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это Вы называете "ВИДЕО"????


"фото в видео"(с)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Версия интересная и правдоподобная. Но как объяснить, что на фото прямо под самолетом лежат обломки. И честно говоря сомневаюсь, что можно долететь и сесть с таким стабилизатором.


Без консоли крыла садились (ф-15), МиГ-29 без половины консоли...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сегодня, 4 января 2018 г., в Бердске похоронили погибшего в Сирии штурмана авиации 45-летнего бердчанина Валерия Матвеева.

31 декабря на авиабазе Хмеймим (сирийская провинция Латакия) вертолет Ми-24 упал на землю. Причиной авиакатастрофы в Минобороны России назвали техническую неисправность летательного аппарата. Данные СМИ об уничтожении исламистами семи находящихся на базе самолетов в Минобороны назвали фейком.

Во время крушения вертолёта Ми-24 31 декабря погибли два члена экипажа – Валерий Матвеев и Артём Кулиш. Оба ранее служили в бердском вертолётном полку. После расформирования части проходили службу в в/ч в городе Обь Новосибирской области. Борттехник вертолёта Ми-24 получил травмы.

http://berdsk-online.ru/news/proissh...-mi-24-v-sirii

----------


## Pilot

> Смотря какая


вряд ли боевики применяют при обстреле агитационные или световые. остальные дают большое количество осколков

----------


## Казанец

> вряд ли боевики применяют при обстреле агитационные или световые. остальные дают большое количество осколков


*Pilot*, вы напрасно иронизируете. Каждый артиллерист знает, что с возрастанием калибра у однотипных боеприпасов (скажем, осколочно-фугасных) эффект фугасного воздействия на цель возрастает, а эффект осколочного уменьшается, т.е. при разрыве 45-мм ОФ боеприпаса его фугасным действием можно фактически пренебречь, в то время как у 152-мм боеприпаса наоборот, эффект осколочного воздействия представляет собой погрешность от фугасного. Не видя *полной* картины расположения повреждений и места разрыва боеприпаса (скольких? одного? нескольких? *на какой высоте от поверхности?* *на каком расстоянии от целей?*) можно гадать сколько угодно.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> ...выделяются деньги из бюджета по статье "поддержки отечественных СМИ"... 
> Думаете "добрый батюшка царь" не знает, что работающие на него холопы публикуют и за что он им платит свои деньги!?


Чёй-та свои. Наши, бюджетные.

----------


## Pilot

> *Pilot*, вы напрасно иронизируете. Каждый артиллерист знает, что с возрастанием калибра у однотипных боеприпасов (скажем, осколочно-фугасных) эффект фугасного воздействия на цель возрастает, а эффект осколочного уменьшается, т.е. при разрыве 45-мм ОФ боеприпаса его фугасным действием можно фактически пренебречь, в то время как у 152-мм боеприпаса наоборот, эффект осколочного воздействия представляет собой погрешность от фугасного. Не видя *полной* картины расположения повреждений и места разрыва боеприпаса (скольких? одного? нескольких? *на какой высоте от поверхности?* *на каком расстоянии от целей?*) можно гадать сколько угодно.


а никакой иронии. 
Сейчас начали говорить, что обстрел велся Васильком. 82 мм мина. радиус сплошного поражения 6 метров, действительного до 20, разлет осколков до 150 метров . если мина попала в стабилизатор, то  киль должен быть похож на решето. Если взрыв на удалении более 20 метров, то стабилизатор так не разорвет. (хотя есть сомнение, что от мины его так разорвет) Если брать даже 120мм, то там все в 2 раза больше

----------


## Андрей Иванович

29 белый. Только что по Вестям

----------


## Pilot

это и на Звезде уже показали. надо посмотреть регистрационный номер.
на стоянке всего 4 Су-24 с учетом 29 белый

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> это и на Звезде уже показали. надо посмотреть регистрационный номер.
> на стоянке всего 4 Су-24 с учетом 29 белый


Да, согласен. Плюс неизвестно, когда снято.

----------


## Djoker

> это и на Звезде уже показали. надо посмотреть регистрационный номер.


На RF-95076 похоже...  :Tongue: 


Декаль Су-24М война в Сирии 1/72, 1/48 — Каропка.ру — стендовые модели, военная миниатюра

----------


## Djoker

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...51754-cp2x.htm

----------


## Гравилётчик

Я понять не могу - с чего 95076 вдруг стал приписан к Шаглу?

----------


## Роман Сапоньков

Доброго дня, товарищи. Я  у себя в Вконтакте разместил исходные фотографии (https://vk.com/roman_saponkov), после выхода репортажа России-24 задался вопросом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему номер RF-95076 не бьётся по интернету вообще? При том, остальные борта с Химок находятся на том же https://russianplanes.net.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Так а самолёт-то надувной. Муляж. Откуда ему быть в реестре?

----------


## Антон

> Доброго дня, товарищи. Я  у себя в Вконтакте разместил исходные фотографии (https://vk.com/roman_saponkov), после выхода репортажа России-24 задался вопросом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему номер RF-95076 не бьётся по интернету вообще? При том, остальные борта с Химок находятся на том же https://russianplanes.net.


Я думаю, вам здесь не будут помогать (ИМХО)

----------


## Роман Сапоньков

> Так а самолёт-то надувной. Муляж. Откуда ему быть в реестре?


Ну по России-24 его показывают :-) Значит, настоящий. Если серьезно, может быть такое, что RF-95076 получен взамен разбившегося или вообще по новой классификации? Я прошерстил много других 24-х, их номера в интернете  на айрфорсе бьются. Но поисковый запрос по номеру RF-95076 только сюда выводит.

----------


## Mig

> Доброго дня, товарищи. Я  у себя в Вконтакте разместил исходные фотографии (https://vk.com/roman_saponkov), после выхода репортажа России-24 задался вопросом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему номер RF-95076 не бьётся по интернету вообще? При том, остальные борта с Химок находятся на том же https://russianplanes.net.


а зачем подсказывать что-то тролю, работающего с фейкового аккаунта? Еще один укроп с "диванной сотни" нарисовался... НАХ!!!

----------


## Pilot

Интересно почему он только рулит. МО никак не научится нормально работать :(((

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вопрос когда была присвоена регистрация. Если борт только откапиталили, присвоили регистрацию и отправили в Сирию - то шансов засветиться было совсем мало. В Шаголе был 29-й борт, на 2014-й год летал без регистрации.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ну по России-24 его показывают :-) Значит, настоящий. Если серьезно, может быть такое, что RF-95076 получен взамен разбившегося или вообще по новой классификации? Я прошерстил много других 24-х, их номера в интернете  на айрфорсе бьются. Но поисковый запрос по номеру RF-95076 только сюда выводит.


Ну это самолёт ВВС России. На нём даже написано. Крупно, жырно, русским языком.



> Вопрос когда была присвоена регистрация. Если борт только откапиталили, присвоили регистрацию и отправили в Сирию - то шансов засветиться было совсем мало. В Шаголе был 29-й борт, на 2014-й год летал без регистрации.


К чему эти рассуждения? Вы только подумайте, уместно ли вообще сейчас дискутировать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно почему он только рулит. МО никак не научится нормально работать :(((


Что-то не захотели вдоль стоянки проехать, да и по тому, что видно - самолетов очень мало на стоянке.

----------


## Антон

> Интересно почему он только рулит. МО никак не научится нормально работать :(((


Мне кажется МО нормально поступило, поднимать борт в воздух было бы слишком "жирно", что бы кому-то что-то доказывать. Сделали грамотно  - показали с разных ракурсов и в движении. Хотя конечно "упоротые" будут доказывать что борт "не тот" и вообще - его АПАшка тянет :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Гравилётчик

> "упоротые" будут доказывать что борт "не тот"


Голография!

----------


## Pilot

> Мне кажется МО нормально поступило, поднимать борт в воздух было бы слишком "жирно", что бы кому-то что-то доказывать. Сделали грамотно  - показали с разных ракурсов и в движении. Хотя конечно "упоротые" будут доказывать что борт "не тот" и вообще - его АПАшка тянет


лучше бы просто в ряду на стоянке стоял и мельком показали как его готовят к полету и бомбы вешают, чет просто руление, да еще и так явно акцентировать. Белыми нитками на скорую руку это называется :((((  Вариантов разрулить ситуацию много, но ...

----------


## Роман Сапоньков

> Вопрос когда была присвоена регистрация. Если борт только откапиталили, присвоили регистрацию и отправили в Сирию - то шансов засветиться было совсем мало. В Шаголе был 29-й борт, на 2014-й год летал без регистрации.


Может быть это украинский борт?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Может быть это украинский борт?


Стопудова. Украинка в Амурской области.

----------


## AndyK

> 


Я так понимаю разгружают новогодние подарки? Вполне предновогодние кадры могут быть...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Я так понимаю разгружают новогодние подарки? Вполне предновогодние кадры могут быть...


Заснять за несколько часов до обстрела именно тот самый борт, который будет повреждён, да ещё со всех сторон, да во всех ракурсах, да к тому же кучей журналистов, представляющих полдюжины разных каналов - слишком удачное, даже практически невозможное совпадение.

_Версия о том, что у МО есть специально неопубликованные архивные кадры с каждым бортом из Сирии, причём во всех возможным метеоусловиях, дабы в случае потери борта можно было бы сделать вид что он жив - не выдерживает бритвы Оккамы_ (с) Не моё, но полностью согласен

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> Я так понимаю разгружают новогодние подарки?


Загружают  "Ан 26 возьмет курс на Дамаск"

----------


## LansE293

> WarJournal
> Попытки обстрела или подлета к авиабазе Хмеймим неизвестными БЛА не прекращаются. Как мы сообщали ранее, ночью в очередной раз сработало ПВО на подлете к базе. 
> Хотелось бы осветить еще одну попытку нанесения урона авиабазе с помощью БЛА. Второго января была совершена очередная попытка подлёта неизвестного БЛА к авиабазе Хмеймим. Однако же в этом случае обошлось без российского ПВО. Сирийский мухабарат своими силами, из автоматического вооружения, сбил кустарно созданный беспилотник. БЛА был загружен несколькими ВОГами.
> https://youtu.be/PI9vi7vvupc








> 06 января 2018 01:48
> СРОЧНО:
> Поступают многочисленные сообщения о взрыве в небе над городом Джебла, который расположен на подступах к авиабазе Хмеймим. Дополнительно уточняется, что на базе сработало ПВО по неизвестной цели.

----------


## Panda-9

> Поступают многочисленные сообщения о взрыве в небе над городом Джебла, который расположен на подступах к авиабазе Хмеймим.


Выход на сверхзвук или вспышку видели?



> Дополнительно уточняется, что на базе сработало ПВО по неизвестной цели.


 Если ПВО (оборона), то сработал*а*.

----------


## OKA

Было как-то сообщение у сабжа "FLOGGER" про надписи на бонбах (ещё до шарлей и сирийской кампании) , сообщал , что типа это некультурно))



https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3916879.html

----------


## Pilot

Зеленые в Латамине показали упавший беспилотник. 

Jaysh_Alaza downed an Russian Drone while it was flying and watching the non stop ASSad and Russia bombardment of civilians in #alLatamenah town. 
North #Hama cs #Syria Jan 7

----------


## OKA

"Правительственные войска Сирии заняли окруженную боевиками территорию военной базы бронетехники в городе Хараста в восточном пригороде Дамаска, сообщил РИА Новости осведомленный источник на месте.

"Сирийская армия разблокировала транспортное управление в пригороде Дамаска. Прорвав окружение, пехота и танки вошли на территорию управления", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По словам источника, сирийские военные также сумели вернуть контроль над мукомольными мельницами, расположенными рядом с военной базой.

Отряды вооруженных радикальных группировок неоднократно предпринимали попытки захватить территорию базы бронетехники в Харасте. В ночь на 1 января они вновь нарушили договоренности о прекращении огня в зоне деэскалации и перешли в наступление, сумев взять базу и отрезав все пути снабжения."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180108/1512234423.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Атаку на российские объекты в Сирии вели 13 дронов*
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 янв — РИА Новости. Российские средства противовоздушной обороны в Сирии в ночь на 6 января выявили 13 неизвестных малоразмерных воздушных целей, приближавшихся к российским военным объектам, сообщил департамент информации и коммуникации Минобороны России.
> 
> "Десять ударных беспилотных летательных аппарата (БПЛА) приближались к российской авиабазе "Хмеймим" и еще три — к пункту МТО ВМФ России в городе Тартус", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Уточняется, что шесть воздушных целей российские подразделения радиоэлектронной борьбы взяли под свой контроль, перехватив внешнее управление. Из них три были посажены на подконтрольную территорию вне базы, еще три при посадке сдетонировали от столкновения с землей.
> 
> "Семь БПЛА были уничтожены штатными зенитно-ракетными пушечными комплексами "Панцирь-С" российских подразделений ПВО, несущих круглосуточное боевое дежурство", — сообщает ведомство.


https://ria.ru/syria/20180108/1512255649.html

----------


## Djoker

> Пострадавших или материального ущерба на российских военных объектах нет. 
> 
> Российская авиабаза «Хмеймим» и пункт МТО ВМФ России в г.Тартус продолжает функционировать в плановом режиме. 
> 
> В настоящее время российскими военными специалистами проводится детальный анализ конструкции, технической начинки и самодельных боеприпасов, захваченных ударных БПЛА. 
> 
> В результате расшифровки данных перехваченных БПЛА определено точное место их запуска. 
> 
> Террористами впервые массированно использовались БПЛА самолетного типа, запущенные с дальности более 50 километров с использованием современных технологий наведения по спутниковым координатам GPS. 
> ...








https://vk.com/wall-133441491_120281

----------


## Nazar

3D принтеры используют..чуркабесы, недавно задницу камнем вытиравшие, явно не сами до этого додумались..))

----------


## Андрей Иванович

На самом нижнем фото разложены виновники повреждений Су-24 б\н 29 "белый", как мне видится.

----------


## Pilot

а вот и исполнители

----------


## Гравилётчик

> На самом нижнем фото разложены виновники повреждений Су-24 б\н 29 "белый", как мне видится.


Они научились бить точно по стабилизатору, чтобы крыло не задеть?

----------


## Nazar

> На самом нижнем фото разложены виновники повреждений Су-24 б\н 29 "белый", как мне видится.


Врядли.....

----------


## LansE293

Сирийская армия сообщила об ударах со стороны Израиля



> Министерство обороны Сирии обвинило Вооруженные силы Израиля в нанесении ракетных и авиационных ударов по району Эль-Катиф под Дамаском, говорится в заявлении сирийского ведомства. 
> По данным министерства, израильская сторона нанесла удары по сирийской территории с использованием ракет класса «земля — земля» и военных самолетов. Средства противовоздушной обороны сирийской армии перехватили несколько ракет и «нанесли удар по одному из самолетов», отмечается в сообщении. Командование Вооруженных сил Сирии назвало действие Израиля «актами агрессии» и предупредило об ответственности за них.
> 
> Власти Сирии 2 декабря сообщили, что израильские военные ударили по позициям правительственных войск в районе Дамаска ракетами «земля — земля». Атака нанесла «материальной ущерб», размер которого не уточнялся.
> 
> Издание The Times of Israel со ссылкой на арабские СМИ сообщало, что целью Израиля была строящаяся на территории Сирии военная база Ирана. На следующий день премьер-министр Израиля Биньямин Нетаньяху заявил, что не допустит, чтобы военные базы Ирана находились в Сирии. Он подчеркнул, что Тегеран «пытается обосноваться» в Сирии, чтобы уничтожить Израиль.
> Подробнее на РБК:
> https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5a5487979a79475461608ce1

----------


## LansE293

> В Минобороны России прокомментировали заявление представителя Пентагона о доступности дронов на открытом рынке.
> «В заявлении Минобороны России о передаче террористам технологий для совершения атаки 6 января ударными БПЛА на российские военные объекты в Сирии намеренно ничего не говорилось ни о причастности к этому конкретной страны, ни о самих технологиях», — заявили в российском оборонном ведомстве.
> 
> При этом отмечается, что для того, чтобы запрограммировать контроллеры управления БПЛА самолётного типа и сброса боеприпасов в системе GPS, «необходимо иметь приличную инженерную школу одной из развитых стран».
> 
> «Поэтому инициативное заявление представителя Пентагона, что все эти технологии «легкодоступны на открытом рынке», вызывают не только нашу озабоченность, но и законный интерес: о каких технологиях идёт речь, где находится данный «рынок» и какая спецслужба там торгует данными космической разведки», — заявили в Минобороны.
> 
> В российском ведомстве подчеркнули, что «всего этого у террористов до недавнего времени не было».
> 
> ...


https://russian.rt.com/world/news/46...ya-bespilotnik

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Трофейные

----------


## LansE293

> МОСКВА, 10 янв — РИА Новости. Дроны, атаковавшие российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, вылетели из юго-западной части зоны деэскалации "Идлиб", сообщает газета "Красная звезда" — официальный печатный орган Минобороны.
> Беспилотники запустили из района населенного пункта Муаззара, контролируемого так называемой умеренной оппозицией.
> За режимом прекращения боевых действий в зоне "Идлиб" следит Анкара. В связи с этим Минобороны призвало Турцию выполнять взятые на себя обязательства. Ведомство также заявило, что нужно ускорить создание наблюдательных постов на этой территории, чтобы пресекать атаки ударных БПЛА.
> Соответствующие письма направлены начальнику генштаба ВС Турции генералу Акару Хулуси и руководителю Национальной разведывательной организации страны Хакану Фидану.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180110/1512334861.html

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall462835793_131

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Djoker, в кадре, там где за спиной снаряды летают, я сразу представил ведущего репортаж Егорова )))

----------


## Pilot

Наши потеряли беспилотник в районе Аштана   




видео тут

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

С брифинга Начальника Управления строительства и развития системы применения БПЛА Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-майор Александр Новикова для представителей российских и зарубежных СМИ, 11.01.2018.:
 
 
 
 
http://syria.mil.ru/news/more.htm?id=12157872@egNews

----------


## OKA

> 


Жаль чугунка на 1.02 не рванула за спиной "умеренного" ....  Повезло на этот раз.

----------


## ZHeN

а это случайно не обтекатель от разорвавшейся за мгновение до этого РБК-250 ?

----------


## OKA

"Российские военные уничтожили диверсионную группу боевиков, обстрелявших авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии из минометов 31 декабря.

Об этом сообщили в пятницу в Минобороны РФ.

По данным ведомства, проведена специальная операция по ее поиску и уничтожению. Группой российских Сил специальных операций было установлено место базирования группы рядом с западной границей провинции Идлиб.

"По прибытии террористов на объект, где они готовились к пересадке в микроавтобус, вся диверсионная группа была уничтожена высокоточным боеприпасом "Краснополь", - сказали в министерстве. 

В ведомстве уточнили, что в операции были задействованы все силы и средства многоуровневой системы российской военной разведки в Сирии. За базой боевиков было организовано непрерывное наблюдение беспилотными средствами и назначены высокоточные средства поражения.

"Российской военной разведкой в провинции Идлиб было вскрыто место конечной сборки и хранения террористами ударных беспилотных средств самолетного типа. Ударом высокоточного артиллерийского боеприпаса "Краснополь" склад беспилотников уничтожен", - добавили в военном ведомстве..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российские военные уничтожили боевиков, обстрелявших авиабазу Хмеймим - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС









> а это случайно не обтекатель от разорвавшейся за мгновение до этого РБК-250 ?




Неясно..

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Сергей72

Группировка беспилотной авиации в САА.



https://glav.su/forum/5/2081/messages/?offset=34980

----------


## OKA

По наводке с известного ресурса :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=146620

----------


## Djoker

> Су-35 тоже вернулись


Новосибирск, (с) Novo-Siberian spotter





https://t.me/novospotting/634

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> Жаль чугунка на 1.02 не рванула за спиной "умеренного" ....  Повезло на этот раз.


чет не видно пока))

----------


## LansE293

> WSJ gets a source "close to Russia's Defense Ministry" to confirm that the New Year's Eve attack on Hmeimim, previously claimed to be a "mortar" attack, was actually a drone attack using the same UAVs seen on Jan 5/6 attack on the base


https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2018/...fense-ministry
WSJ получило информацию от источника «близкого к Минобороны России», подтверждающую, что нападение во время Нового года на Хмеймим, ранее названное минометным обстрелом, было фактически налетом с использованием тех же БПЛА, которые атаковали базу 5 и 6 января.

----------


## Mig

> https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2018/...fense-ministry
> WSJ получило информацию от источника «близкого к Минобороны России», подтверждающую, что нападение во время Нового года на Хмеймим, ранее названное минометным обстрелом, было фактически налетом с использованием тех же БПЛА, которые атаковали базу 5 и 6 января.


Вот так фейковые новости и рождаются. Интересно, в чем (в милях, дюймах...) или чем (линейкой, штангенциркулем...) американская газета Wall Street Journal (WSJ) измеряет "близость" своего "источника" к Минобороны России?! У меня приятель живет в соседнем от здания МО РФ доме. Уверен, что он очень "близок" к Минобороны. Да вот беда, мой приятель не отличает миномет от пушки...

----------


## Red307

Такое ощущение, что там вообще ничего не было. Кто-то вдолбился на машине в стабилизатор су-24, и чем-то аккуратно проткнут лючек. И все. Ни видео от бабаев, у которых в каждой руке по мобильнику... вообще ничего.

----------


## Mig

> Такое ощущение, что там вообще ничего не было. Кто-то вдолбился на машине в стабилизатор су-24, и чем-то аккуратно проткнут лючек. И все. Ни видео от бабаев, у которых в каждой руке по мобильнику... вообще ничего.


Вообще неизвестно, когда было сделано фото Су-24 с поврежденным стабилизатором, и какое отношение это фото имеет к обстрелу базы 5 января... А "военный фотограф" такой же Роман Сапоньков, как я Billy Gates, на которого было ссылались, до сих пор постит дезу на своем аккаунте "...по базе в Хмеймим. Всё же пострадала техника. Предварительно 6 Су-24, 1 Су-35С, 1 Ан-72, 1 Ан-30 разведчик, 1 Ми-8. 2 Су-24 и Су-35С ввели в строй..." пост от 4.01.2018:  https://vk.com/roman_saponkov
Грубо работают наши "партнеры"....

----------


## LansE293

> Вот так фейковые новости и рождаются. Интересно, в чем (в милях, дюймах...) или чем (линейкой, штангенциркулем...) американская газета Wall Street Journal (WSJ) измеряет "близость" своего "источника" к Минобороны России?! У меня приятель живет в соседнем от здания МО РФ доме. Уверен, что он очень "близок" к Минобороны. Да вот беда, мой приятель не отличает миномет от пушки...


Да, эта идея в виде догадки появилась в соцсетях только после неудавшегося налета БПЛА на Хмеймим. WSJ ее обосновала для приличия ссылкой на источник «близкий к Минобороны России» и выложила как официальную новость. А до этого СМИ и блоггеры упражнялись только в гадании о калибре миномета и способах его доставки в окрестности авиабазы.



> Такое ощущение, что там вообще ничего не было. Кто-то вдолбился на машине в стабилизатор су-24, и чем-то аккуратно проткнут лючек. И все. Ни видео от бабаев, у которых в каждой руке по мобильнику... вообще ничего.


Ну как же ничего не было? Вы что дальше железа вообще ничего не видите? Ведь двое погибших на авиабазе. Железо-то отремонтят, а вот жизни людей уже не вернешь...

----------


## Red307

Двое погибших, это те, кто могли например в КАМАЗе сидеть. Новый год, нафигачились и поехали кататься. 
Или вы мне сейчас расскажете, что на НГ в России не пьют, и пьяными за рулём никто не ездит?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Двое погибших, это те, кто могли например в КАМАЗе сидеть. Новый год, нафигачились и поехали кататься. 
> Или вы мне сейчас расскажете, что на НГ в России не пьют, и пьяными за рулём никто не ездит?


В мою бытность воеватором комбат мне рассказывал, что его по пьяни как-то раз собственные сержанты чуть не застрелили. Вполне реалистичный сценарий.

----------


## LansE293

> В мою бытность воеватором комбат мне рассказывал, что его по пьяни как-то раз собственные сержанты чуть не застрелили. Вполне реалистичный сценарий.


Его недостаток в том, что этот сценарий просто плод вымысла Red307, как и тот, что я привел выше плод вымысла ряда блогеров и журналиста из WSJ. 
Если близкие погибших прочтут эти Ваши ни на чем не основанные домыслы, приятно им будет? Лучше бы убрали свою писанину, если совесть еще осталась...

----------


## Red307

> Его недостаток в том, что этот сценарий просто плод вымысла Red307, как и тот, что я привел выше плод вымысла ряда блогеров и журналиста из WSJ. 
> Если близкие погибших прочтут эти Ваши ни на чем не основанные домыслы, приятно им будет? Лучше бы убрали свою писанину, если совесть еще осталась...


Суть в том, что зная нашу действительность, поверить в "бытовую" версию гибели двух служащих, реальнее, чем в то, что прилетели какие-то "дроны" из г-на и палок, вооруженные до зубов, и пробомбили аэродром.
Если задел чьи либо чувства, прошу прощения.

----------


## Djoker

Турция



https://www.gerillatv.org/watch.php?vid=667304b36

----------


## ZHeN

> Турция


видео удалили, было интересное, длинное

русские перезалили 30сек кусок из твиттера:



видео этого же инцидента, но со стороны турков:
https://mobile.twitter.com/DamarYunu...078784/video/1

а это, с высокой степенью вероятности, эффективно отработавшая система:
Electronic Warfare Systems | Capabilities | ASELSAN

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня Министр обороны Российской Федерации генерал армии Сергей Шойгу принял начальника генерального штаба вооруженных сил Турции армейского генерала Хулуси Акара и директора национальной разведывательной организации Турецкой Республики Хакана Фидана, находящихся с рабочей поездкой в Москве.

Были обсуждены вопросы, связанные с ситуацией на Ближнем Востоке, другие актуальные темы, представляющие взаимный интерес.

Встреча прошла в конструктивном ключе.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2158682@egNews


Про вчера :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3937381.html

----------


## OKA

"Турецкие военные начали артобстрел курдских отрядов в городе Африн на севере сирийской провинции Алеппо. Об этом сообщает Associated Press в пятницу, 19 января.

Министр обороны Турции Нуреттин Джаникли в интервью телеканалу A Haber заявил, что решение начать наземное наступление на военные отряды изменено не будет. Он добавил, что курды де-факто начали обстрел турецких отрядов на границе и представляют реальную угрозу.

Анкара хочет устранить сирийских курдов с приграничной территории, куда за последние недели были стянуты военные отряды и техника.

15 января турецкие власти в ответ на информацию о решении США сформировать группы вооруженного ополчения на северо-восточной границе Сирии направили на юго-восток страны военный конвой с боевой техникой. Госсекретарь Соединенных Штатов Рекс Тиллерсон назвал ситуацию недопониманием."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/19/turkey_syria/


"Утро на авиабазе аль-Шайрат и, конечно же, могучий Су-22м4.

На той же авиабазе, что «якобы» в соответствии с заявлениями США была поражена достаточным количеством ракет «Томагавк», чтобы уничтожить небольшие воздушные силы, но все же авиабаза возобновила операции на следующий же день."



https://vk.com/anti_daesh?w=wall-76669927_117079

Познавательная дискуссия :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=147260

----------


## OKA

"подразделения сирийской армии вошли на авиабазу Абу Духур - аэродром находится под полным контролем военных. Боевики покинули свои позиции и сдали Абу Духур без боя."



https://glav.su/blog/38770/1276486/

Репорт :




Хусейн Муртада репортер телеканала Алалам ,ведет репортаж возле Абу-Духура

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall465284207_101

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 21 января, /ТАСС/. Армия Сирии и отряды народного ополчения завершили окружение крупной группировки террористической организации "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ - прим. ТАСС) на востоке провинции Идлиб, а также освободили от бандформирований аэродром Абу-Духур, говорится в воскресенье в сообщении Минобороны России.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Армия Сирии окружила крупную группировку террористов «Джебхат ан-Нусры» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

Грачи, и не только, работают. Духур и Саракиб





Навешали.

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## ZHeN

Су-30СМ опять штурмует Идлиб нарами, как в марте прошлого года

----------


## ZHeN

+Су-35С одиночным ФАБом (3 захода):



а между прочим это Saraqeb, где полтора года назад Су-34 уворачивался от пуска ОСЫ с выбросом ППИ

----------


## OKA

> 


  

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4724201


"Курды протестуют у российского посольства в Лондоне. Среди лозунгов частно слышно слова "Предатели !"

Неплохо бы баннер вывесить с сирийскими военными из Менга, которых они отдали боевикам, и впоследствии казненных "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=147860

Опять кто-то кому-то чего-то должен)) Прокладкам амерским всех мастей- мастдай)) "Братушки" опять отыскались))

----------


## Nazar

Интересная фотка турецкого Фантика?

----------


## OKA

> Интересная фотка турецкого Фантика?


Там вообще всё непросто  :Biggrin: 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4724355

"Аргентина-Ямайка 5.0"  :Biggrin: 

Эх, картинку удалили...

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4724403

----------


## OKA



----------


## ZHeN

Су-22 восточней Дамаска

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

наши очередных командиров завалили 
The following 5 HTS commanders: Abu Obaida & Abu Masaab & Abu Abdallah & Abu Adi & Abu Hussam were killed by RuAF near Abu Dhuhur

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=148540

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> Вложение 83500 
> 
> https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4724201
> 
> ..


Сходные строения :




Ещё с того же ресурса :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJUHpDU4Svg

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Второй звоночек. Третьего может и не услышать...

"Нашла награда "героя"

 Cирийский пропагандист Тахир Умар, любящий снимать свои репортажи во время боев на передовой и во время нанесения ВКС и ВВС САР авиаударов, сегодня получил ранение в ходе авианалёта ВКС РФ.



Жалко только что орден имени Сутулова ,пока 2 ступени ,но думаю  что основная награда у него еще  впереди..."

https://glav.su/blog/38770/1280191/

----------


## Djoker

Су-25 сбили над Серакабом

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Су-25 сбили над Серакабом


Летчик погиб (18+):
https://twitter.com/JundiMaghrebi/st...07099814535169

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## L39aero

Ой ну ныть только не надо, вам всем хрен угодишь, вам наша война нужна была?

----------


## lindr

> Влезли в чужую войну. Получите и распишитесь.


Я добавил Вас в "игнор", посему Ваш запрос относительно Су-22 Вьетнама к сожалению будет оставлен без удовлетворения.

----------


## Pilot

Пошла ответка по месту гибели летчика. Включая крылатые ракеты с кораблей или лодок

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Летчик успел доложить о катапультировании в районе, подконтрольном боевикам Джабхат ан Нусры". При ведении боя с террористами пилот погиб", - заявили в Минобороны.


http://www.interfax.ru/world/598396
Вечная память...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Если фото верное то №06

----------


## Polikarpoff

> МОСКВА, 3 февраля. /ТАСС/. Групповой удар высокоточным оружием нанесен по району, откуда была запущена ракета переносного зенитного комплекса (ПЗРК), сбившая российский штурмовик Су-25, убиты 30 боевиков "Джебхат ан-Нусры" (организация запрещена в РФ). Об этом сообщили в субботу в Минобороны РФ.


ВС РФ нанесли удар по району, откуда был сбит Су-25 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Researcher

> Я добавил Вас в "игнор", посему Ваш запрос относительно Су-22 Вьетнама к сожалению будет оставлен без удовлетворения.


Какой оригинальный способ выражения несогласия. Впрочем, Ваше право. Наслаждайтесь.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Влезли в чужую войну. Получите и распишитесь.


Конструктивненько. Глубочайшее видение проблемы.

----------


## Let_nab

> Влезли в чужую войну. Получите и распишитесь.


Ну, ёпта, гений! 
Наверно "своя" война это когда фашисты уже в дом придут?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Меня ваши финансово-газовые проблемы совершенно точно не касаются.


Ваши тыловые боли ниже пояса тоже мало кого волнуют. Разве что любителей альтернативного юмора.

----------


## Let_nab

> Меня ваши финансово-газовые проблемы совершенно точно не касаются.
> 
> 
> Пацанчики в трениках с АК, мужики в свитерах и джинсах... Всем террористам террористы!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7G92t2MXBY


Ага! Феерично про "свитера и джинсы". А почему не добавил, что они тапком ещё и Су-25 сбили, а лётчика пахлавой закормили?

----------


## Let_nab

> Какой оригинальный способ выражения несогласия. Впрочем, Ваше право. Наслаждайтесь.


Да, со стороны действительно оригинальный, то как за такое в реале просто в морду выпишут и это вполне нормально. Так что наслаждайтесь виртуалом!

----------


## OKA

> Летчик погиб (18+)
> 
> ... 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JundiMaghrebi/st...07099814535169


Подборка фото и видео одним постом :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/703448.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Как бы при попытке "выписать в морду" можно самому огрести по самое то самое..


Ну, так помечтайте и порадуйтесь виртуалу! 




> Все с вами ясно. "фошызды", "террористы" и т.п. чухня. Так что да, наслаждайтесь виртуалом, пока люди за чьи-то мутные интересы в ящик играют.


С вами то с первого вашего поста всё ясно стало!  "Несвоявойна", "пацанчикивтрениках"..., "получитераспишитесь"... Оригинальный вы наш виртуал, нашедший "мутный" интерес в борьбе России с международным терроризмом! 

Мутный интерес - это когда ЦРУ создаёт на своё бабло АльКаиду\ИГИЛ и потом "успешно" с ними борется..., как и мутный интерес когда трясут фейковыми пробирками с химоружием с трибун и вторгаются в суверенные страны вбамбливая их народы в каменный век, создавая там бесконечную войну и хаус на годы....., ну и мутный интерес когда несут войны и убийства прикрываясь "истинной" американской демократией...

----------


## Pilot

судя по фото, проникающее в районе правого виска........

----------


## OKA

> Ну, так помечтайте и порадуйтесь виртуалу! 
> 
> С вами то с первого вашего поста всё ясно стало!  "Несвоявойна", "пацанчикивтрениках"..., "получитераспишитесь"... Оригинальный вы наш виртуал, нашедший "мутный" интерес в борьбе России с международным терроризмом! ...


Надо подождать, пока "лесники" этого "пацанчиквтрениках" отправят в бан.



Пилота очень жаль... Герой. Бился в воздухе и на земле...

Вроде первая потеря Су-25 за время операций ВКС в Сирии...

Есть большая вероятность, что ответка по местам сосредоточения людоедов будет не единственной.

На фото у пилота множество травм...

Пишут , что его табель :

----------


## Let_nab

> Подборка фото и видео одним постом :
> 
> https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/703448.html


Посмотрел.., опят таки удивлён элементарному!
Почему при работе нет манёвра и отстрела ловушек!? Этот майор-лётчик выполняет первый самостоятельный тренировочный полёт над училищным "школьным аэродромом" или всё же находится над враждебной территорией участвуя в боевых действиях!? 
Это как с Су-24 было, в интервью капитан Константин Мурахтин, что типа прям "внезапно" произошло и их турок подловил..., будто он на диване у телика расслабился и заснул, а не в боевом самолёте задачу выполнял.
И будут бить - пока дослужившие до майоров не вкурят что на войне, а не в солнечном санатории.

----------


## николай-78

*Researche* Уважаемый новичОк - видимо случайно не туда зашли и думаю если вы не прекратите опусы геополитике и вообще тут вести рассуждения в стиле отличном от мнения коллектива по такой скользкой теме. Русофобия не наш стиль! Вас просто забанят. Да про Су-22 как я понял уже не интересно, а вот гнилой базар это затягивает. Не захламляйте ресурс!

----------


## николай-78

Правильно идите лесом уважаемый, искренне сожелею Вы один по течению, а вот остальные против. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русофобия

----------


## Let_nab

> Все ясно. Нео-большевизм и пропаганда в одном флаконе. Это неизлечимо.


Обычно такие всезнайки как вы, с прищемлённым эго, сразу обзываются "сталинистом-ленинцем"... Но вы почти добились своего. Я оскорблён и обиделся! Причём обиделся больше этому "нео"... Бугагагага! Я что, лять, из голливудской "Матрицы"!? 

Только идиот подумает, что если Большевика назовут "Большевиком" он обидится.., или коммуниста назовут "коммунистом".., или русского "русским".., или патриота "патриотом"... У вас какая-то в мозгах искривлённая логика пиндоса. Есть мнение, что вы именно и есть тот самый пропиндос. Тем более сразу выдали себя ебланским пропагандонско-пропиндосовским Ником "Researcher" или как на русском "Исследователь"... Это что-то напомнило палату №6 с исследователями, прокурорами.... 
Херово, батенька, исследуете!

----------


## николай-78

По Су-25 интересно с кого- нибуть спросят: а все ли вы сделали для обеспечения безопасности боевой работы / мне интересен ее привинтивный вариант/ или как всегда накажут не виновных. Мы наверно всегда будем учиться на своих ошибках?

----------


## Let_nab

> По Су-25 интересно с кого- нибуть спросят: а все ли вы сделали для обеспечения безопасности боевой работы / мне интересен ее привинтивный вариант/ или как всегда накажут не виновных. Мы наверно всегда будем учиться на своих ошибках?


А с кого спросят? Разборка будет. Но так понятно - наступаем на теже грабли! 

В Афгане подобный случай. ИБАшник на Су-17 из САД Мары старший лейтенант Сергей Соколов 1984 год. При этом не было тогда разного рода техники, связи, обеспечения и разных спецподразделений как сейчас, но было взаимодействие и действительно понимали что не на курорте: _«В ходе Панджшерской операции при выполнении задачи по уничтожению средств ПВО противника самолет Соколова был сбит зенитной ракетой «Стингер». Летчик катапультировался. На земле более часа вел бой, уничтожил до 20 моджахедов. Был ранен в ноги. Израсходовал весь боезапас, взвел чеку последней гранаты и прижал ее к себе – чтобы ни в коем случае не сдаваться живым. В это время подошли наши вертолеты..."_ 
Оружие штатное АКСУ... Десантники выручили - сработали в момент...

А сейчас? Лётчик с пистолетиком! Где прикрытие, где хвалёные генштабовские силы специальных операций? Ну работает авиация - прикройте район..., на подхвате пару вертушек, будьте наготове..., а то опять санаторий... Хотя при нашем капитализме жлобствуют технику-топливо палить... Да и с турками выводов не сделали..., потом ещё им С-400 втюхали и газу дали. Тьфу! Позорище!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...32133-xmga.htm

----------


## Интересующийся

Заход странно выглядит. Летели близко то есть это был не боевой заход а внезапное решение об атаке по обнаруженной цели. Предполагаю что связано это с низкой облачностью. Иначе они как полагается атаковали бы с высоты как в любом видео того же Куслина.

----------


## BSA

Знал ли летчик о том какие средства ПВО есть у противника? Или  разведка проворонила факт наличия ПЗРК ? Почему не видно второго грача ? т.к. боевая единица это Пара. Почему  не отстреливались ловушки? Почему ПСС не вытащили нашего парня? Каждый летчик на счету, несколько лет подряд не было выпуска из училищ. Почему такая примитивная снаряга у летунов, про Стечкина молчу, хорошее оружие только для других условий.

----------


## L39aero

Так одно дело выставки и прочие показухи, а другое обеспечение бд, 5 война, а мы каждый раз как первый.

----------


## AndyK

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bexey0mDryN/?r=wa1 
Последние секунды жизни... Как Павлюков в Афгане. Светлая память! Родным и близким искренние соболезнования...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Вы бы знали как относятся к лётчикам,как к г... это мягко сказано.Стульев у нас несколько,а вот жопа одна...Было там даже звено,только уже без БК,сколько могли постояли,по ним ЗУ работали.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

главное,чтобы журнал учёта журналов был заполнен,а ПСС,снаряжение и т.п. зачем?

----------


## Nazar

> Какой оригинальный способ выражения несогласия. Впрочем, Ваше право. Наслаждайтесь.


А это у вас манера такая, тявкнуть по шакальи и потом трусливо свои сообщения подтирать? Похоже на поведение уличной шавки.
Долго вы на этом сайте не задержитесь, можете поверить мне на слово.

Пользователь Researher забанен за нарушение данного пункта Правил нашего форума.
Надеюсь больше с вами не увидеться.



> Каждому участнику форума разрешается регистрировать только один аккаунт. При нарушении этого правила участник может быть забанен администрацией.

----------


## николай-78

*NAZAR* я думал это Вы его от "церкви отлучили", но вот трусливо удалять автором свои сообщения это мовитон - я думал если "ты вышел с шашкой на голо" то до победного конца. Ну что сказать не понял человек обстановки на данном форуме -"чужие тут не ходят",  он даже ветошью прикинуться  не удосужился. 
Да и те кто думают что туркам надо было дать жесткий ответ то задумайтесь что бы могло выдти: получилось бы решить бы сразу 2 проблемы: 
1. Черное море сразу бы стало озером для отдельно взятой страны; 
2. обеспечивать группировку в Сирии пришлось бы по воздуху-это быстрее чем кораблем (такую мелочь как грузоподъемность учитывать не будем).

----------


## Red307

> А это у вас манера такая, тявкнуть по шакальи и потом трусливо свои сообщения подтирать? Похоже на поведение уличной шавки.
> Долго вы на этом сайте не задержитесь, можете поверить мне на слово.
> 
> Пользователь Researher забанен за нарушение данного пункта Правил нашего форума.
> Надеюсь больше с вами не увидеться.


А нельзя тут сделать, что б редактировать сообщение можно было, например, в первые 10-15 минут после написания? А потом все...

----------


## Иваныч

Низковато летают на СУ-25, в Афгане так низко не летали.
Мы на МИГ-21 летать низко на разведке позволяли, но знали, что у духов не было "Стингеров",
а исключительно "Стрелы", поэтому держали скорость не менее 1000 Км\час,
вроде как "Стрелы" не могли нас догнать, но это при ведение разведки, а при нанесение ударов,
т.е. в районе целей, атаки выполняли с 5000 м.
Похожий случай был в Баграме на МИГ-21, но там возможно был отказ авиатехники,
а возможно и подбили в районе цели. До аэродрома лётчик не дотянул; сначала
отказы шли один за другим по нарастающей, а в конце пожар двигателя.
Лётчик катапультировался, приземлился, духи его начали искать.
Стрелял по ним из Макарова, но до них было далеко. Его сопровождали те, кто
с ним был в группе , даже из пушек стреляли по земле. 
Лётчик автомат из НАЗа достать не смог, не расстёгивались молнии. 
К счастью в воздухе оказались вертушки (случайно, хотя всё случайное...), его смогли забрать,
а автомат весте с парашютом бросили.

Время разное, а истории повторяются.

----------


## lindr

> А нельзя тут сделать, что б редактировать сообщение можно было, например, в первые 10-15 минут после написания? А потом все...


А реестры как тогда вести ?!

Админы сами разберутся...главное не мешать.

----------


## николай-78

> А нельзя тут сделать, что б редактировать сообщение можно было, например, в первые 10-15 минут после написания? А потом все...


Не это явный перебор, думаю нужно оставить все как есть. Совесть - лучший контролер. Я не думал что лучшая среда обитания для русофобов Белорусия( или ка там её новопредставленное название). А у тот летчик у которого на НАЗе молнии не расстегивались-ножик в союзе забыл?

----------


## Let_nab

> Знал ли летчик о том какие средства ПВО есть у противника? Или  разведка проворонила факт наличия ПЗРК ? Почему не видно второго грача ? т.к. боевая единица это Пара. Почему  не отстреливались ловушки? Почему ПСС не вытащили нашего парня? Каждый летчик на счету, несколько лет подряд не было выпуска из училищ. Почему такая примитивная снаряга у летунов, про Стечкина молчу, хорошее оружие только для других условий.


Правильные вопросы! Элементарные! Об этом что, наши ломпасники не знают? Сомневаюсь.
Всё хвалятся современными экипировками типа "Ратник", кучей разных видов стрелкового оружия. А для летунов что сделали? Да ничего! Ничего! А то проблема сделать жилетик лёгкий кевларовый? Нет ведь проблем. Для лётных экипажей стрелковое оружие, компактное но мощное. Проблема? Нет. Так они и стареньким АКСУ не вооружили, гранат не дали. 
Понятное дело, что все считают, что они в Сирию в санаторий приехали и этого не надо..,  как Путин сказал - "победили" там всех уже, ща лафа осталась. Тем более ведь сейчас всё это расходы\перерасходы и в бабло упирается - дешевше человека на амбразуру кинуть, ему замена всегда найдётся, а вот снаряга бабосов стоит, а их надо на замки и дворцы с футбольными командами по Лондонам и Майами тратить.

Сейчас эти идиоты своим мозгом "военных стратегов" лучше вон очередную муйню с формой выдумают типа "катушку" в воротник военной формы впиндюрят, чем действительно четко всё для боевой работы организуют, нормальное снаряжение и банальные бытовые условия ваякам сделают. 

Накипело!

----------


## Djoker

(с) Ahmad Alfarwi


https://vk.com/wall465284207_106

----------


## Let_nab

*Летчик принял бой на земле*

В субботу Минобороны РФ подтвердило потерю штурмовика Су-25СМ в провинции Идлиб: самолет, выполнявший разведывательный полет, был сбит из переносного зенитно-ракетного комплекса (ПЗРК).

Летчик — гвардии майор Роман Филипов — сумел катапультироваться из горящей машины, но попал в окружение и погиб в ходе перестрелки со сбившими машину боевиками. Ответ последовал через несколько часов: сначала квадрат, в котором располагались исламисты, был обстрелян крылатыми ракетами «Калибр», а затем сирийский спецназ и российская авиация приступили к зачистке территории. Им поручено любой ценой забрать у боевиков тело майора Филипова.

О первой за время операции РФ в Сирии потере штурмовика Су-25СМ стало известно 3 февраля — об этом со ссылкой на Сирийский центр мониторинга за соблюдением прав человека сообщило агентство AFP. Впоследствии информацию подтвердили и в Минобороны РФ, уточнив, что летчик смог катапультироваться, но погиб уже на земле в «бою с террористами». Ответственность за происшедшее взяли на себя две группировки: «Хайет Тахрир аш-Шам» (бывшая «Джебхат ан-Нусра», запрещена в РФ) и «Джейш ан-Насер» (находится в составе «Сирийской свободной армии»).

По данным «Ъ», майор Роман Филипов в связке со вторым Су-25СМ выполнял стандартное боевое задание: патрулировал сирийскую провинцию Идлиб, для страховки вылет осуществлялся с полным боекомплектом. По словам военных, ЧП произошло уже после выполнения задания: при совершении маневра на достаточно низкой высоте (около 4 тыс. м) в двигатель штурмовика попала ракета, выпущенная боевиками из ПЗРК. Машина получила серьезные повреждения, однако майор Филипов, имевший большой налет на Су-25СМ, пытался удержать машину в воздухе.

Вскоре положение стало критическим — вслед за отказом двигателя начались сбои с системой управления, поэтому летчик, как говорят его сослуживцы, принял единственное верное решение: катапультировался. Увидев белый парашют, боевики открыли по нему огонь из стрелкового оружия, но и в таких условиях летчику удалось приземлиться, найти укрытие, закрепиться на точке и сообщить о своем местоположении поисково-спасательной службе на Хмеймиме.

Из оружия у него был только пистолет Стечкина с несколькими обоймами и ручная граната. Попав в окружение, он отстреливался, сколько мог (по некоторым данным, он успел подстрелить двух нападавших), но, когда ситуация стала безвыходной, майор Филипов подорвал себя гранатой.

Первая реакция на ЧП последовала незамедлительно. В течение нескольких часов район, где сбили самолет, был обстрелян высокоточными ракетами типа «Калибр». По информации Минобороны РФ, основывающейся на радиоперехватах боевиков, в ходе операции были уничтожены как минимум 30 радикальных исламистов.

После этого, как, ссылаясь на свои источники, сообщил зампред комитета Госдумы по обороне Виктор Водолацкий, на месте уничтожения отряда боевиков к работе приступил сирийский спецназ, а российские воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) прикрывали операцию с воздуха.

По сведениям «Ъ», только за сутки авиация, базирующаяся на авиабазе Хмеймим, нанесла свыше 60 ударов по Идлибу.

У экспертов вызывает вопросы сам факт полета штурмовиков на столь низкой высоте: так, ракета из ПЗРК «Игла» может поразить цель на высоте до 5 тыс. м.

Один из собеседников «Ъ» предположил, что высота полета Су-25 была связана с тем, что Турция пообещала гарантию безопасности на этой территории. Именно она контролирует зону деэскалации Идлиб. «При разработке полетного задания могли положиться на это», — считает источник «Ъ». До последнего момента данные о наличии у боевиков ПЗРК не подтверждались, теперь же авиации придется брать в расчет и это обстоятельство, говорит военный эксперт.


Полковник запаса Виктор Мураховский подчеркивает, что работать на таких малых и предельно малых высотах российские ВКС начали только с операции в Дейр-эз-Зоре. При этом в Пентагоне заявили, что «США не поставляли партнерским силам в Сирии никакие вооружения типа “земля-воздух” (например, ПЗРК.— “Ъ”) и не намерены делать этого в будущем». Проверить эту информацию российские военные смогут только после того, как сирийские бойцы найдут хотя бы один из комплексов у боевиков и изучат его, уточняет военный эксперт.

Не менее важной задачей является возвращение тела майора Филипова. Этой работой, как правило, занимаются спецподразделения Минобороны или Службы внешней разведки. «В случае с погибшими людьми торга особого нет, удается договориться быстро», — отметил собеседник «Ъ».     

Другой источник напомнил, что по такому же принципу возвращались тела погибших 4 ноября 2015 года Олега Пешкова (летчика сбитого Турцией бомбардировщика Су-24М), а также погибшего морского пехотинца-контрактника — матроса Александра Позынича (он был на борту потерянного в ходе той же операции вертолета Ми-8). К моменту сдачи номера в печать информация о нахождении тела летчика Филипова не поступала. Однако высокопоставленный источник «Ъ» в Генштабе ВС РФ заверил, что сирийский спецназ и российские подразделения сделают для «достойного прощания с героем» все возможное.

По словам замдиректора Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константина Макиенко, после заявления Владимира Путина о победе над радикальными исламистами ВКС РФ «потеряли в Сирии больше самолетов, чем за два предыдущих года кампании». «Это говорит о том, что предположительный разгром группировок и начало политического процесса отнюдь не означают окончания войны и что выход из войны может быть более сложным, чем сама военная кампания», — заключил эксперт.

Руководитель отдела исследований ближневосточных конфликтов Института инновационного развития, эксперт РСМД Антон Мардасов считает, что происшедшее стало доказательством проведения операций России именно в зонах деэскалации. «Москва публично рапортовала об окончании операции против “Исламского государства” и стабильном функционировании зон, но на самом деле ИГ по-прежнему остается активно на востоке Сирии, а зоны деэскалации, прежде всего в Восточной Гуте (около Дамаска) и на севере страны в Идлибе, не работают», — уверен эксперт. По его словам, бои, в которых принимает участие сирийская армия при поддержке ВКС РФ, идут на трети территории зоны деэскалации в Идлибе.

https://news.mail.ru/incident/32449634/?frommail=1

Опубликовали Стечкин нашего лётчика. Один магазин пуст, два других по половине.

----------


## Fencer

> Или  разведка проворонила факт наличия ПЗРК ?


В Госдуме назвали возможный источник появления у боевиков в Сирии ПЗРК https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5a763...?from=newsfeed

----------


## ZHeN

Источник в минобороны говорит про "осу"? Полтора года назад писали об осе в Саракебе, как Су-34 уворачивался с отстрелом ППИ... Но на видео пуск пзрк и по звуку и по размеру и по вспышке

----------


## Иваныч

В связи с участившимися видами негодования многих интернет пользователей «почему пилота с подбитого СУ-25» так никто и не спас, хотелось бы внести кое-какое разъяснение по этому поводу. 

Итак, штурмовик СУ-25 был сбит во время штурмовки позиций боевиков недалеко от города Саракиб. Подбит из ПЗРК и стрельбы ЗУ установленных на «тачанках». Возможно была и вторая ракета но видео от боевиков вышло весьма ломанное на котором видно что самолет настигает ракета, затем у него начинается пожар в двигателе. СУ-25 пытается уйти от места попадания вражеской ракеты, но по каким-то причинам ему это не удается. 

Самолет на следующей склейке начинает валиться в штопор, и пилот принимает решение катапультироваться.

«Грач» падает недалеко от действия вражеских отрядов ПВО, летчик так же катапультируется рядом с этим районом, падение штурмовика, как и место приземления пилота, снимают с разных камер. Рядом летает второй СУ-25, но видимо либо из-за потери одного штурмовика ему следует приказ немедленно покинуть район. Вполне возможно у него банально кончилось БК или топливо. Так или иначе, второй штурмовик удаляется от места крушения и в последующих видео его больше не видно.

На базу ВКС уже сообщено, что в районе бомбежки потерпел крушение один из штурмовиков. Для каких-либо действий необходимо время, которого у командования банально нет. 

Пилот пока он еще спускается на парашюте, к нему уже выдвигаются "зенитчики" на машинах причем, судя по звуку на видео обстреливать летчика, пытались уже с земли, но видимо "точность стрелков" оказалось таковой, что попасть, прицельно не получилось. Своего Чалика в этом отряде не нашлось. То, что район падения самолета и пилота находятся довольно близко от позиций местных отрядов «ПВО» говорит и тот факт, что заинтересованный народ буквально бегом смог добраться до уже горящих обломок СУ-25 на земле. 

В это время на диспетчерской вышке в лучшем случае только определяют квадрат приземления пилота и уточняют кардиналы падения СУ-25. Возможно, они успевают дать команду на взлет нескольких бортов штурмовиков и ПСС. Но времени у командования нет совершенно.

Пилот спустился на землю и не успевает даже быстро покинуть место приземления, все, что видимо он, успевает сделать это, отцепить парашют и возможно часть мешающей бою экипировки и найти более-менее нормальное укрытия для стрельбы. Большего времени для эвакуации противники давать ему не собираются. Скорее всего, в это время к летчику уже начинают подходить первые отряды боевиков, которые быстро могли добраться до пилота на машинах. 

В это в лучшем случае уже готовятся к взлету несколько самолетов. Им еще необходимо вырулить на ВПП и начать взлет. Вертолет же с ПСС намного медленней самолета и в него, скорее всего еще идет загрузка десантников. Пилот сбитого самолета уже ведет бой. Основное его оружие пистолет Стечкина, т.е. таким оружием против численно превосходящих противников не повоюешь. Во время боя пилот успевает израсходовать почти все патроны.



Оставшиеся боеприпасы в двух магазинах, скорее всего, говорит о том, что он боялся, что у него закончатся патроны, и он даже не успеет перезарядиться. Летчик так же мог вести автоматическую стрельбу из пистолета (АПС это предусматривает) где расход патронов и их подсчет практически не возможен. Боевики в это время видимо подходят еще ближе. 

За время боя с ВВП уже успели взлететь самолеты, но им еще нужно долететь до места падения и определить точные координаты пилота и не нанести удар по самому пилоту. Что в условиях ближнего стрелкового боя фактически не возможно, так же для прицельного удара самолетам придется снижаться, что грозит новыми потерями от огня ПЗРК и ЗУ. Вертолет с ПСС так же может быть легко уничтожен на подлете к месту боя вражескими ПВО. 

В это время, скорее всего боевики подходят настолько близко, что пилот понимает, шансов у него нет. Да и патронов в целом тоже. Он принимает решение подорвать себя гранатой. 

Пилот погибает, минут через 10-15 в зону падения прилетают самолеты, которые начинают наносить удары, так же прилетают и ракеты. Связи с пилотом уже давно нет. А боевики публикуют кадры с его гибелью.

Как мы видим ВС, совершенно не хватило время для должного реагирования и доставки к месту падения хотя бы каких-либо минимальных сил для призрачного шанса добраться до пока тот еще жив. Возможно, если бы в районе падения уже в воздухе могли бы находиться какие-либо вертолеты, то шансы пилоты были бы куда как больше. Но кроме СУ-25 который быстро покинул район, никого не было. Вертолеты так же могли попасть под удар ПВО, что привело бы к дополнительным потерям и неизвестным результатом.

Прицельная бомбардировка района так же представлялась довольно опасным мероприятием из-за ПЗРК противника. На этом фоне стоит вспомнить спасение экипажа СУ-24 в Латакии где и команда ПСС подверглась обстрелу с земли и их вертолет был поврежден настолько что не смог даже вернуться обратно, а один из десантников погиб еще во время подлета.

Так же фигурирует и спасение экипажа МИ-35 от ИГ. Экипаж вертолета видимо смог хотя бы долететь до назначенной точки эвакуации, где быстро подоспели наземные силы на бронеавтомобилях и спасательный вертолет. Место эвакуации впрочем, было-таки обстреляно отрядами ИГ, которые сожгли стоявший на земле поврежденный МИ-35. Если бы «черные» нацелили свое оружие на взлетающий в это время МИ-8, то в этом случае эвакуации могла оказаться провальной, и весьма кровавой. 

Вариант с обстрелом места падения сбитого летчика для его прикрытия с артиллерии отметается сразу, так как для этого нужно иметь в районе БД скопление гаубиц с опытными расчетами которые смогут обстреливать район, не попадая по месту нахождения пилота. С РСЗО такого и вовсе не проделаешь, ибо ракеты бы просто перепахали все поле, да и его так же, скорее всего не было в том районе.

По итогом всего вышесказанного хочется сказать, что глупо обвинять группу спасения, что они не прилетели и не спасли. У командования совершенно не было времени. Теперь же остается только выяснить всех причастных к гибели российского пилота людей и ликвидировать их. Так же необходимо подавить ПВО противника, дабы таких инцидентов более не было. 

Хочется так же выразить полное восхищение мужеством и отвагой павшего пилота - Филиппова Романа Николаевича. Верного воина своего Отечества, который, даже понимая, что его положение заведомо проигрышно не сдался, а сражался до самого конца. Вечная память герою!

Последними словами майора Романа Филиппова перед тем, как он подорвал гранату, были – «Это Вам за пацанов». Вместе с ним ушли в мир иной и несколько подошедших вплотную боевиков.


Оставшиеся боеприпасы в двух магазинах, скорее всего, говорит о том, что он боялся, что у него закончатся патроны, и он даже не успеет перезарядиться. Летчик так же мог вести автоматическую стрельбу из пистолета (АПС это предусматривает) где расход патронов и их подсчет практически не возможен. Боевики в это время видимо подходят еще ближе. 

За время боя с ВВП уже успели взлететь самолеты, но им еще нужно долететь до места падения и определить точные координаты пилота и не нанести удар по самому пилоту. Что в условиях ближнего стрелкового боя фактически не возможно, так же для прицельного удара самолетам придется снижаться, что грозит новыми потерями от огня ПЗРК и ЗУ. Вертолет с ПСС так же может быть легко уничтожен на подлете к месту боя вражескими ПВО. 

В это время, скорее всего боевики подходят настолько близко, что пилот понимает, шансов у него нет. Да и патронов в целом тоже. Он принимает решение подорвать себя гранатой. 

Пилот погибает, минут через 10-15 в зону падения прилетают самолеты, которые начинают наносить удары, так же прилетают и ракеты. Связи с пилотом уже давно нет. А боевики публикуют кадры с его гибелью.

Как мы видим ВС, совершенно не хватило время для должного реагирования и доставки к месту падения хотя бы каких-либо минимальных сил для призрачного шанса добраться до пока тот еще жив. Возможно, если бы в районе падения уже в воздухе могли бы находиться какие-либо вертолеты, то шансы пилоты были бы куда как больше. Но кроме СУ-25 который быстро покинул район, никого не было. Вертолеты так же могли попасть под удар ПВО, что привело бы к дополнительным потерям и неизвестным результатом.

Прицельная бомбардировка района так же представлялась довольно опасным мероприятием из-за ПЗРК противника. На этом фоне стоит вспомнить спасение экипажа СУ-24 в Латакии где и команда ПСС подверглась обстрелу с земли и их вертолет был поврежден настолько что не смог даже вернуться обратно, а один из десантников погиб еще во время подлета.

Так же фигурирует и спасение экипажа МИ-35 от ИГ. Экипаж вертолета видимо смог хотя бы долететь до назначенной точки эвакуации, где быстро подоспели наземные силы на бронеавтомобилях и спасательный вертолет. Место эвакуации впрочем, было-таки обстреляно отрядами ИГ, которые сожгли стоявший на земле поврежденный МИ-35. Если бы «черные» нацелили свое оружие на взлетающий в это время МИ-8, то в этом случае эвакуации могла оказаться провальной, и весьма кровавой. 

Вариант с обстрелом места падения сбитого летчика для его прикрытия с артиллерии отметается сразу, так как для этого нужно иметь в районе БД скопление гаубиц с опытными расчетами которые смогут обстреливать район, не попадая по месту нахождения пилота. С РСЗО такого и вовсе не проделаешь, ибо ракеты бы просто перепахали все поле, да и его так же, скорее всего не было в том районе.

По итогом всего вышесказанного хочется сказать, что глупо обвинять группу спасения, что они не прилетели и не спасли. У командования совершенно не было времени. Теперь же остается только выяснить всех причастных к гибели российского пилота людей и ликвидировать их. Так же необходимо подавить ПВО противника, дабы таких инцидентов более не было. 

Хочется так же выразить полное восхищение мужеством и отвагой павшего пилота - Филиппова Романа Николаевича. Верного воина своего Отечества, который, даже понимая, что его положение заведомо проигрышно не сдался, а сражался до самого конца. Вечная память герою!

Последними словами майора Романа Филиппова перед тем, как он подорвал гранату, были – «Это Вам за пацанов». Вместе с ним ушли в мир иной и несколько подошедших вплотную боевиков.

«Это Вам за пацанов»: Что успел сказать летчик Су-25 Роман Филиппов перед смертью - ИА REX

----------


## Иваныч

> А у тот летчик у которого на НАЗе молнии не расстегивались-ножик в союзе забыл?


*Пробовали НАЗ ножичком резать?*

А тот лётчик получил орден "Красного Знамени".

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Последние секунды жизни...





> подорвал гранату

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Всё верно,всё в точку,главное шевроны придумывать новые,каждый месяц и звездочки с эмблемами...

----------


## Stevee

Фото документов

Если это не фэйк,  на что в принципе не похоже. Для чего всё это брать собой на боевое задание ?


Ещё видео с моментом поражения ракетой 


27 секунда

----------


## BSA

Наше МО снова темнит, видимо от того, что нас там не должно было быть -зона примирения/де- эскалации.

----------


## Avia M

Погибший 3 февраля 2018 года в бою с террористами в Сирийской Арабской Республике заместитель командира эскадрильи штурмового авиаполка Восточного военного округа *майор Роман Филипов* представлен министром обороны РФ генералом армии Сергеем Шойгу к присвоению звания *Герой Российской Федерации* посмертно.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...51114-y5os.htm

----------


## BSA

Семье нужен он живой, а не медалька. Что было сделано, чтобы спасти его?




> Погибший 3 февраля 2018 года в бою с террористами в Сирийской Арабской Республике заместитель командира эскадрильи штурмового авиаполка Восточного военного округа *майор Роман Филипов* представлен министром обороны РФ генералом армии Сергеем Шойгу к присвоению звания *Герой Российской Федерации* посмертно.
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...51114-y5os.htm

----------


## Stevee

Мнение: 



> Стоит отметить что Су-25СМ будут вынуждены входить в зоны поражения ПЗРК, так как нанося удары со средних высот они значительно проигрывают по точности применения неуправляемых авиационных средств поражения оборудованным системой СВП-24 модернизированным фронтовым бомбардировщикам Су-24М.
> 
> Увы, самолёты Су-25СМ3, получив комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы "Витебск-25" c цифровой станцией активных помех Л-370-3С защищающей самолет от ЗУР с радиолокационными ГСН, до сих по не получили станцию лазерного противодействий защищающую самолёт от современных ЗУР с ИК ГСН. По этому Су-25СМ3 всё ещё достаточно уязвимы при наличии у противника современных ПЗРК.
> 
> Недавние же видеоролики демонстрирующие как бандформирования на территории Сирии сбивают самолёты и вертолёты Асада из ПЗРК, в том числе ночью, убедительно показывают что современные ПЗРК у действующих в Сирии террористических группировок имеются.
> 
> Таким образом модернизированные самолёты Су-24М с СВП-24 - сегодня оптимальные ударные машины для применения неуправляемых авиационных средств поражения со средних высот, а отправка в Сирию Су-25СМ вынужденных применять неуправляемые АСП с заходом в зоны поражения ПЗРК - ошибка."
> 
> Следует так же отметить что, по имеющимся сведениям, лазерный комплекс оптико-электронного подавления (ЛСОЭП) ИК ГСН ракет на Су-25СМ3 так и "не поместился":
> ...



отсюда https://ak-12.livejournal.com/77049.html

----------


## Muller

> Наше МО снова темнит, видимо от того, что нас там не должно было быть -зона примирения/де- эскалации.


Увы да :(
Зона деэскалации в данном случае понятие весьма условное, обозначающее раздел сфер влияния и призванное поддержать нужную в данный момент медийную картинку "замирения и всеобщей победы".
Всем понятно, что части САА при поддержке наших ВКС как вели, так и ведут в Идлибе наступление на ХТШ, Нусру и прочих турецких/американских/арабских (нужное подчекрнуть) выкормышей.

Но рассказывать с серьезной миной про "разведывательный полет <...> с полным боекомплектом" да еще и "на высоте около 4 тыс. м" в ситуации когда видео сушек, чуть не в упор работающих НАРами под огнем МЗА, поступают каждый день пачками (хотя бы пример от 2 февраля - Сирийский кризис)  - это очень в стиле нашего МО...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## AndyK

> Мнение: 
> отсюда https://ak-12.livejournal.com/77049.html


"Мнение" данного "иксперта" обсуждать даже не интересно. Настолько все оторвано от реальности... 



> Два года назад я писал что отправка Су-25 в Сирию - ошибка


 - стратег, млин, и тактик нашелся...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Коллеги, а в НАЗ сейчас АКС включают? Вроде в ходе войны в Чечне к этому приходили.

----------


## AndyK

> Коллеги, а в НАЗ сейчас АКС включают?


Да, при ведении БД НАЗ переделывается в боевой (с литерой "Б"), вместо плота ПСН-1 вкладывается АКС-74У и 4 магазина к нему.
Видимо, в данной ситуации летчик его просто не успел достать...

----------


## L39aero

Сейчас экспертов повылезает, которые ждали что бы их спросили)) су-17 и миг-23/27 машина чертовски знатная для своего времени, но для большой войны и именно для ударов по коммуникациям, но никак не по танкам и прочей живности. То то амеры замену а-10 ищут в виде тукано, скорпиона, видно не знают что надо 1200 у земли лететь))) а вот сама организация конечно хроманула

----------


## ZHeN

скажите лучше где СМ3 ?

----------


## AndyK

> скажите лучше где СМ3 ?


Видимо, ещё доводятся...

----------


## Polikarpoff

После гибели Пешкова, задавался вопросом - использование парашюта "крыло", могло бы значительно увеличить шансы на спасение. Тут те же мысли...

----------


## BSA

Неудачная идея, летчику бы побыстрей спуститься, а не быть легкой мишенью в воздухе. Плюс не факт, что крыло совместимо с остальными частями катапульты. Не слышал про такие эксперименты. 




> После гибели Пешкова, задавался вопросом - использование парашюта "крыло", могло бы значительно увеличить шансы на спасение. Тут те же мысли...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Неудачная идея, летчику бы побыстрей спуститься, а не быть легкой мишенью в воздухе. Плюс не факт, что крыло совместимо с остальными частями катапульты. Не слышал про такие эксперименты.


Двигающаяся цель - всегда будет более сложная, ну и быстро приземлиться в самый центр "осиного гнезда" - не самый лучший выбор. Если есть шанс отлететь подальше от напавших, надо его использовать, тем более, что в условиях Сирии, позоции дружественных сил могут находиться в непосредственной близости.

----------


## Avia M

> использование парашюта "крыло"


Из прочитанного на соседнем форуме, имеются как плюсы, так и минусы "крыла"... Полагаю был выбран оптимальный вариант.

----------


## OKA

Майор Роман Николаевич Филипов

Примечание bmpd. Погибший майор Р.Н. Филипов был заместителем командира эскадрильи 18-го штурмового авиационного полка "Нормандия-Неман" 303-й гвардейской смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного на аэродроме Черниговка (Приморский край).

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3080433.html

----------


## Avia M

> Майор Роман Николаевич Филипов



https://youtu.be/fMkvjgUIw7U

----------


## BSA

Предсказуемая траектория, легкая цель. По тарелочкам стреляли хоть раз?




> Двигающаяся цель - всегда будет более сложная, ну и быстро приземлиться в самый центр "осиного гнезда" - не самый лучший выбор. Если есть шанс отлететь подальше от напавших, надо его использовать, тем более, что в условиях Сирии, позоции дружественных сил могут находиться в непосредственной близости.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Предсказуемая траектория, легкая цель. По тарелочкам стреляли хоть раз?


Прямо легче, чем по куполу?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Вот чем характерны видосики бородатых детей - так это тем, что ведут, ведут самоль с бонбами, потом хренак и монтажная врезка. Пошли "госпиталя", мирные жЫтели, "белые каски" с пробирками Колина Пауэлла  и пр.  пропаганда.

----------


## Pilot

> Прямо легче, чем по куполу?


Если летчик катапультировался в полностью работоспособном состоянии, то крыло ему поможет. Можно ускорить спуск, можно планировать на некоторое расстояние, можно скользить и маневрировать. Но, если он ранен или вообще при катапультировании потерял сознание, то на крыле можно и убиться :(( + к этому спасательные парашюты не предназначены для прыжков, они легче, тоньше и меньшей площади, что бы вместить в кресло.

----------


## Serega

> Если летчик катапультировался в полностью работоспособном состоянии, то крыло ему поможет. Можно ускорить спуск, можно планировать на некоторое расстояние, можно скользить и маневрировать. Но, если он ранен или вообще при катапультировании потерял сознание, то на крыле можно и убиться :((


 - имхо канешна, но чтобы крыло проявило себя и было достаточно безопасным для летчика, нужно регулярно с ним прыгать и поддерживать навыки, а не только быть в добром здравии после катапультирования. Чего, естественно, делать никто не будет. Это я к тому, что все эти теории уже неоднократно обсуждались, и если бы это имело смысл, это было бы давно внедрено (в богатых странах так уж точно).

----------


## petio

> "Мнение" данного "иксперта" обсуждать даже не интересно. Настолько все оторвано от реальности... 
>  - стратег, млин, и тактик нашелся...


Су-25СМ вполне может бомбить с 5000м по глонассу что было их основным способом лрименения в 2015 году . Какая при этом точность по сравнению с СВП-24 не знаю но потом цели отдалились от Хмеймима и пользовать их как бомбер видимо стало нецелесообразным . Дело в том что так они могут атаковать только неподвижные цели с заранее известными координатами а с С-8 и С-13 атаковали визуально обнаруженные подвижные цели. Но это могут и Су-34 с Платаном с РБК и ОФАБ тоже .

----------


## Pilot

> - имхо канешна, но чтобы крыло проявило себя и было достаточно безопасным для летчика, нужно регулярно с ним прыгать и поддерживать навыки, .


Естественно. Но летчики не любят парашютные прыжки, да и систему подготовки придется переделывать. Я написал выше именно разницу. Там много чего еще всплывет. Поэтому применяются именно спасательные круглые купола.

----------


## AndyK

> ...а с С-8 и С-13 атаковали визуально обнаруженные подвижные цели. Но это могут и Су-34 с Платаном с РБК и ОФАБ тоже .


Угу, только один самолето-вылет Су-34 в разы дороже это раз. А два - то, что Су-25СМ к повторному вылету можно подготовить за 15-20 мин, а те же Су-34 (щас уже точно не помню, где-то в Сети была инфа) - вроде 2 вылета/сутки.  Из передачи с забавным автором и ведущим https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnB0hZfE-Go (имея некоторое понимание и не вникая в то, что несет этот "бодрячок") можно почерпнуть вполне полезную инфу о задачах и способах ведения БД "грачами" во 2-м заезде :)

----------


## stream

> Су-34 к  повторному вылету можно подготовить - вроде 2 вылета/сутки.


Бред, на подготовку к повторному вылету времени уходи значительно меньше чем на Су-24

----------


## Polikarpoff

> те же Су-34 (щас уже точно не помню, где-то в Сети была инфа) - вроде 2 вылета/сутки.


Андрей, если мне память не изменяет, то МО рапортовало о 5-6 вылетах в сутки.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фонтанка.Ру отличилась.
Зная дату рождения военнослужащего и его личный номер, любой пользователь Сети получает доступ к сведениям о его денежном довольствии, должностном положении, месте и характере службы. Протестировав сервис, «Фонтанка» узнала, сколько получают наши лётчики в Сирии.
https://www.fontanka.ru/2018/02/05/134/

----------


## L39aero

Эт вы с ту-22 не спутали про 2св/с? Фба это минимум 4

----------


## stream

https://www.rbc.ru/society/06/02/201...7947604c211b5e

На подмосковный военный аэропорт Чкаловский доставлено тело погибшего в Сирии пилота Су-25 Романа Филипова. 

«Вместе с телом доставлена часть обломков сбитого штурмовика....»

----------


## AndyK

> Андрей, если мне память не изменяет, то МО рапортовало о 5-6 вылетах в сутки.





> Бред, на подготовку к повторному вылету времени уходи значительно меньше чем на Су-24


Да я особо то и не спорю, но вот, нашел, правда в комментах 


> как показала Сирия Су-25 делает за сутки 4-5 боевых вылетов, а Су-34 всего 1-2 вылета


 https://vpk.name/news/192190_su25_uz...turmovika.html. Но вроде где-то еще встречалось...

----------


## Let_nab

> Фонтанка.Ру отличилась.
> Зная дату рождения военнослужащего и его личный номер, любой пользователь Сети получает доступ к сведениям о его денежном довольствии, должностном положении, месте и характере службы. Протестировав сервис, «Фонтанка» узнала, сколько получают наши лётчики в Сирии.
> https://www.fontanka.ru/2018/02/05/134/


А причём тут "Фонтанка"? Там своё дело знают. Журналисты, смекают быстро. Это отличилось...., даже слово такое мягкое.., это больше очередной раз подтвердилось, что руководящие должностные лица в штабе нашего МО РФ = мудаки! Они только могут "катушку" удачно и мудро в воротник формы впиндюрить!

----------


## Let_nab

*«Вечного полета»: пилота Су-25 Романа Филипова провожают в России*

https://news.mail.ru/society/32471877/?frommail=1

Акции памяти в честь Героя РФ проводят по всей стране.

Пилот сбитого в Сирии штурмовика Су-25 Роман Филипов не только получил звание Героя России посмертно, но и стал истинным героем в глазах россиян. Его оплакивают буквально всей страной: многие пишут о погибшем так, словно потеряли близкого человека. В честь 33-летнего майора ВКС РФ провели акции памяти в Москве и Севастополе, а в соцсетях запустили кампанию с хештегом #ЭтоВамЗаПацанов. С этими словами окруженный боевиками Филипов подорвал гранату, не желая сдаваться в плен. По желанию семьи, церемония погребения с воинскими почестями состоится 8 февраля в Воронеже.

Москвичи принесли цветы и фотографии погибшего героя к памятнику «Они сражались за Родину» у Генштаба Минобороны на Фрунзенской набережной. Десятки жителей Севастополя собрались у мемориала авиаторам Черноморского флота и выложили из горящих свечей контур штурмовика Су-25. Пилота почтили минутой молчания. В Екатеринбурге в память о Филипове возложили цветы к памятнику «Черный тюльпан» на площади Советской армии.

Пилот сбитого в Сирии штурмовика Су-25 Роман Филипов не только получил звание Героя России посмертно, но и стал истинным героем в глазах россиян. Его оплакивают буквально всей страной: многие пишут о погибшем так, словно потеряли близкого человека. В честь 33-летнего майора ВКС РФ провели акции памяти в Москве и Севастополе, а в соцсетях запустили кампанию с хештегом #ЭтоВамЗаПацанов. С этими словами окруженный боевиками Филипов подорвал гранату, не желая сдаваться в плен. По желанию семьи, церемония погребения с воинскими почестями состоится 8 февраля в Воронеже.


Москвичи принесли цветы и фотографии погибшего героя к памятнику «Они сражались за Родину» у Генштаба Минобороны на Фрунзенской набережной. Десятки жителей Севастополя собрались у мемориала авиаторам Черноморского флота и выложили из горящих свечей контур штурмовика Су-25. Пилота почтили минутой молчания. В Екатеринбурге в память о Филипове возложили цветы к памятнику «Черный тюльпан» на площади Советской армии.

Цветы в память о погибшем летчике майоре Романе Филипове у здания министерства обороны РФ в Москве. | Источник: РИА "Новости"

Роман Филипов родился и вырос в Воронеже, после школы закончил престижное Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище и отправился служить на Дальний Восток. Там он сделал карьеру от старшего пилота до заместителя командира эскадрильи. На Су-25 Филипов стал призером всеармейского конкурса «Авиадартс». В Приморье у него остались жена и четырехлетняя дочь.

С самого детства Филипов отличался сильным характером, но никогда первым не шел на конфликт. «К нему всегда… очень уважительно относились. Он очень участлив был. Готов был всегда помочь. Он был с сильным характером, я бы сказал. Он никогда не пытался самоутвердиться за счет кого-то. Очень добрый был. И никогда не давал повода для ссор», — заявил Роман Дудин, учившийся с будущим пилотом в одном классе, «Царьграду». Авиация стала заветной мечтой Филипова еще в детстве: он хотел пойти по стопам отца, который был военным летчиком. В училище Роман поступил с первой попытки.     

Главнокомандующий ВКС РФ Сергей Суровикин заявил, что Филипов был грамотным и решительным летчиком-штурмовиком первого класса и пользовался авторитетом у своих подчиненных и командиров.

“Его гибель — тяжёлая утрата для Воздушно-космических сил и всех тех, для кого он был настоящим боевым товарищем, наставником и образцом для подражания. Майор Филипов, как и все наши военнослужащие — настоящий патриот родины. Его подвиг займет достойное место в истории российской военной авиации.
Сергей Суровикин
Главнокомандующий ВКС РФ 

В Минобороны рассказали, что погибший майор не в первый раз находился в командировке в САР и на его счету десятки блестяще выполненных боевых задач по уничтожению боевиков в Сирии. Также он многократно сопровождал гуманитарные автоколонны российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон в освобожденные от террористов населенные пункты. Его считали перспективным и решительным летчиком, настоящим асом. В Минобороны заверили, что окажут необходимую поддержку семье погибшего майора.

Майор погиб 3 февраля в сирийской провинции Идлиб. После попадания пущеной боевиками ракеты в двигатель Су-25 Филипов успел сообщить командованию об атаке. Летчик пытался держать горящий самолет в воздухе, однако затем принял решение покинуть кабину.

«Приземлившись после катапультирования в районе населенного пункта Телль-Дебес, подконтрольном террористам, майор Роман Филипов до последних минут жизни вел неравный бой из штатного оружия, не подпуская боевиков», — рассказали в Минобороны.

Когда Филипова окружили, он со словами «это вам за пацанов» подорвал гранату и погиб. Подобно героям Великой отечественной войны, он предпочел смерть плену.

----------


## Serega

> В Минобороны заверили, что окажут необходимую поддержку семье погибшего майора.


 - как обычно, все на эмоциях. По идее, боевой лётчик должен иметь очень значимое страхование жизни на законодательном уровне - потому что принесение оной в ряде обстоятельств в жертву интересов государства является, в общем, его служебным долгом. Тем более - в боевых условиях. Лётчик свой долг выполнил.

Так что налицо страховой случай, к которому имеется масса доказательств. Не надо "заверять" - должна быть выплачена страховка. Это в СССР были разные такого типа виды помощи, на фоне коллективизма и и социалистической идеологии, а если капитализм решили строить - то и решаются такие вопросы иначе: на сухом языке законов и цифр, без всякой там "духовности" и "заверений". Тем более, учитывая что это за война. 

... а майору светлая память.

----------


## stream

Действующие в Сирии террористические группировки поссорились из-за выдачи тела российского пилота Романа Филипова. Об этом во вторник сообщает Telegram-канал, занимающийся мониторингом деятельности экстремистских организаций.
Группировка «Хайат Тахрир аш-Шам» (бывшее название - «Джабхат ан-Нусра») обвинила бандитов из «Файлак аш-Шама» в краже тела летчика и передаче турецким военным. Террористы назвали своих конкурентов предателями и пригрозили обратиться в шариатский суд.
По словам боевиков, они планировали обменять тело россиянина на заключенных соратников.

https://www.pnp.ru/politics/siriyski...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Avia M

> Что было сделано, чтобы спасти его?


"Голос у него не дрогнул, когда я предупредил: "По тебе работают! Выводи! Тангаж, тангаж! Маневрируй!". "Да, вижу!", ответил ведущий. А потом так спокойно, словно это было сказано о чем-то обыденном и второстепенном: "В меня попали…". И следом: "Хорошо попали… Пожар правого… Тяну на юг… И левый становится…". И секунд через двадцать крайнее: "Вызывай ПСО… (поисково-спасательный отряд - прим. ТАСС)", - рассказал летчик ведомого Су-25.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Летчик второго Су-25 рассказал, как прикрывал погибшего в Сирии майора Филипова - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## BSA

Вдова  командира Кореновска с военкоматом судилась, чтобы получить положенные выплаты. Это так к слову.




> - как обычно, все на эмоциях. По идее, боевой лётчик должен иметь очень значимое страхование жизни на законодательном уровне - потому что принесение оной в ряде обстоятельств в жертву интересов государства является, в общем, его служебным долгом. Тем более - в боевых условиях. Лётчик свой долг выполнил.
> 
> Так что налицо страховой случай, к которому имеется масса доказательств. Не надо "заверять" - должна быть выплачена страховка. Это в СССР были разные такого типа виды помощи, на фоне коллективизма и и социалистической идеологии, а если капитализм решили строить - то и решаются такие вопросы иначе: на сухом языке законов и цифр, без всякой там "духовности" и "заверений". Тем более, учитывая что это за война. 
> 
> ... а майору светлая память.

----------


## Serega

> Вдова  командира Кореновска с военкоматом судилась, чтобы получить положенные выплаты. Это так к слову.


 - ото ж. Ну да что уже говорить. Хотя - судя по тому, что населению оно не надо (всякие там хештеги в соцсетях, это канеха проще, чем начать думать) - с чего тогда это будет нужно государству.

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВС Сирии подтвердило, что Израиль выпустил в среду несколько ракет класса "земля - земля" по объекту в районе Джемрая близ Дамаска.

Об этом сообщило агентство SANA.

"Вражеская израильская авиация выпустила в среду утром несколько ракет из воздушного пространства Ливана. Нашим силам ПВО удалось уничтожить большинство из них", - приводит оно выдержки из заявления армейского командования.

Ранее в среду новостной портал Syria al-An сообщил, что сирийским силам ПВО удалось уничтожить несколько израильских ракет класса "земля - земля" до того, как они поразили научно-исследовательский центр в районе Джемрая. По его информации, в Дамаске "расценивают агрессивные действия со стороны Израиля как оказание поддержки террористическим группировкам, против которых ведет войну сирийская армия"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: Израиль нанес ракетный удар по объекту близ Дамаска - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Наши корабли сегодня опять произвели пуск крылатых ракет по Идлибу

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Дамаск.

----------


## Казанец

> Дамаск.


А это кто, кого и когда бомбит в Дамаске?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пригород Дамаска - Восточная Гута, сирийская авиация продолжает работать.

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России прокомментировало американский удар в районе Хшама 

По информации оборонного ведомства, истинной целью продолжения незаконного нахождения сил США на территории Сирии является захват и удержание под своим контролем экономических активов, принадлежащих республике.
В течение последних дней в районе населенных пунктов Мазлум, Эт-Табия и Хшам провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, куда активно возвращается мирное население, участились обстрелы постов сирийских правительственных войск.
По данным радиоперехватов было установлено, что обстрелы сирийских военнослужащих осуществлялись боевиками одной из «спящих» ячеек ИГИЛ*, активизировавших свою деятельность в этом районе.
7 февраля с целью выявления и уничтожения бандгруппы одним из подразделений народного ополчения проправительственных сил проводились разведывательно-поисковые действия в направлении бывшего нефтеперерабатывающего завода Эль-Исба (17 км юго-восточнее н.п. Сальхиях).
При выполнении задачи ополченцы подверглись внезапному обстрелу из минометов и РСЗО, после чего по ним нанесли удар вертолеты возглавляемой США «международной коалиции».
В результате обстрела получили ранения 25 сирийских ополченцев.
После переговоров российского командования на авиабазе Хмеймим по установленным каналам взаимодействия с представителями штаба сил международной коалиции американская сторона заявила, что нефтеперерабатывающий завод находится под контролем Сирийских демократических сил и военнослужащих США.
Причиной инцидента стали несогласованные с командованием российской оперативной группы в н.п. Сальхиях разведывательно-поисковые действия сирийских ополченцев.
Российских военнослужащих в данном районе сирийской провинции Дейрэз-Зор нет.
Вместе с тем, произошедший инцидент в очередной раз продемонстрировал, что истинной целью продолжения незаконного нахождения сил США на территории Сирии является уже не борьба с международной террористической группировкой ИГИЛ, а захват и удержание под своим контролем экономических активов, принадлежащих только Сирийской Арабской Республике." 

https://news.rambler.ru/middleeast/3...ource=copylink

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Как тут все задавали вопросы,почему,как???И т.д. и т.п.(По поводу боевых действий и организации).Ответ уже напрашивается,новоиспечён

----------


## Fencer

Воронеж проводил в последний путь погибшего в Сирии летчика-героя Романа Филипова https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2162192@egNews

----------


## OKA

Встретилось, может было уже.




 Несколько сумбурная нарезка . 

Вряд ли ВКС с вЕртолов бросает странные бонбы, но познавательно)

----------


## BSA

Наконец "сирийцы" открыли счет и завалили Ф-16 Израиля.

----------


## Nazar

> Наконец "сирийцы" открыли счет и завалили Ф-16 Израиля.


Молодцы парни. Боюсь только ответка серьезная будет. Но богоизбранные приборзели, безнаказанно летать над территорией суверенного государства.

----------


## LansE293

> Вертолет ВВС Израиля перехватил запущенный с территории Сирии иранский беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА), который пересек израильскую границу. Об этом сообщает издание Haaretz.
> 
> В ответ израильские ВВС атаковали «иранские цели в Сирии», речь идет об «иранских системах управления» БПЛА, передает Reuters. По самолетам, наносившим удары, сработала сирийская система ПВО. Из-за ее огня в нескольких районах северного Израиля включались сирены воздушной тревоги: сначала в городе Бейт-Шеан, а затем в его округе и на Голанских высотах. Никто не пострадал.
> 
> В ходе атаки Израиль потерял один истребитель F-16 в северной части страны, оба пилота катапультировались и были доставлены в госпиталь в стабильном состоянии. Позднее Армия обороны Израиля сообщила, что в действительности один из пилотов получил тяжелые ранения. Как уточняет Reuters, F-16 был сбит сирийским огнем.


https://www.rbc.ru/politics/10/02/20...79472a87ac6b85




> Опубликованы фото с места падения сбитого средствами сирийской ПВО израильского истребителя
> 
> Истребитель ВВС Израиля F-16 был сбит сирийскими системами ПВО после атаки на военные объекты на территории САР. Самолёт упал в районе спорных Голанских высот. Оба пилота успели катапультироваться и были доставлены в госпиталь. Один из лётчиков получил тяжёлые ранения. В израильской армии сообщили, что операция на сирийской земле велась против иранских систем управления беспилотниками, после того как один БПЛА был сбит на севере страны. Кадры с места падения истребителя — в фоторепортаже RT.


https://russian.rt.com/world/foto/47...el-siriya-foto

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Serega

> Наконец "сирийцы" открыли счет и завалили Ф-16 Израиля.


 - причем по ходу это суфа

----------


## lindr

Аль-Масдар сообщил, что израильский пилот скончался от полученных ранений.

----------


## Сергей72

*Кроме потерянного F-16 и погибшего летчика, F-15 ВВС Израиля совершил аварийную посадку после боя*

Проведённая 10 февраля операция ВВС Израиля стала самой крупной атакой на ПВО Сирии с 1982 года, заявил бригадный генерал ВВС Израиля Томер Бар.

«Это полный оперативный успех — и на этапе перехвата беспилотного летательного аппарата, и при подавлении источников огня, и в последующих ответных действиях», — приводит его слова Haaretz.

Также сообщается, что еще три самолета вернулись с боевыми повреждениями в результате обстрела ПВО Сирии.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1607726.html

----------


## boyan

а что в неполживых? Агрессивные сирийцы напали на мирный израильский кукурузник на территории Сирии?

----------


## Red307

> Аль-Масдар сообщил, что израильский пилот скончался от полученных ранений.


Евреи что-то молчат. Если б умер, уже бы поднялся праведный гнев.

----------


## Pilot

Вестник Мордовии, конечно тот еще источник, но, по его словам, МиГ-25 отражали налет израильской авиации http://www.vestnik-rm.ru/news-4-23029.htm

----------


## Sveto

> *Летчик принял бой на земле*
> Один магазин пуст, два других по половине.


После Афганистана, Чечни, Грузии...    наши братья несут с собой только пистолет !?
И югославские летчики также имели пистолеты для самообороны, но  боевой опыт говорит что обычный пистолет – мало !
Февраль 1999 года , Косово, аэродром Приштина. Полковник Мирчета Йоканович выбрал автоматический пистолет М84 «Шкорпион». Не супер оружие но лучше обычного пистолета

----------


## Sveto

Министр обороны Сербии А.Вулин: "Глубоко потрясен вестью о храбром подвиге пилота ВВС России в Сирии Романа Филиппова. От имени Министерства, ВС Сербии и от себя лично искренне соболезную в связи с трагической утратой. Нас переполнят чувства восхищения за героизм российских военнослужащих при выполнении боевых задач во имя исполнения единой цели - отпора террористическим силам". Telegram of Condolences for Minister Shoygu | Ministry of defence Republic of Serbia

----------


## Иваныч

Все мы пережили как личное горе гибель летчика Романа Филипова, справедливо удостоенного звания Героя. Ситуация, в которой оказался сбитый пилот, не оставляла ему никаких шансов спастись, и он поступил как настоящий воин. Больше Су-25, известных еще под именем "Грач", из ПЗРК не собьют.

На авиабазе в Кубинке стоит готовая к отправке в войска большая партия настоящих суперштурмовиков Су-25СМ3. Фактически под хорошо известным названием в строй вступят машины, можно сказать, нового поколения. На Су-25СМ3 установлено новое бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, причем исключительно отечественной разработки и производства. Модернизированная авионика позволит применять более современные ракеты, в том числе управляемые, а также корректируемые авиабомбы.



У штурмовиков появилась возможность поражать не только все типы наземных целей, но и вести воздушный бой. Они обладают широким диапазоном скоростей - от почти тысячи до ста километров в час без сваливания в штопор. Практический потолок Су-25СМ3 достигает десяти тысяч метров. Без дозаправки он может пролететь 1850 км. Эффективны Су-25СМ3 станут и в борьбе с беспилотными летательными аппаратами. "Грачи" получили спутниковую навигацию ГЛОНАСС. Как утверждают специалисты, она позволяет задавать конечную точку полета с точностью до десяти метров. То есть даже в условиях ограниченной видимости штурмовик точно выйдет к обозначенной цели и нанесет свой сокрушительный удар.

В результате всех нововведений боевая эффективность нового-старого самолета увеличилась почти в три раза.

Боевая эффективность Су-25СМ3 в сравнении с Су-25 увеличилась почти в три раза

Но может быть самое главное - штурмовики получили практически абсолютную защиту от ПЗРК. В России смогли создать комплекс, гарантированно защищающий от ракет с тепловыми головками самонаведения типа "Стингер" или "Игла".

Комплексы называются "Витебск". Они установлены на всех вертолетах Ка-52. Вообще, по приказу еще главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина ни одна винтокрылая машина, предназначенная для эксплуатации в горячих точках, не должна отправляться в войска без комплекса "Витебск" на борту. Поэтому в Сирии ими оснащаются Ми-8. Эффективность работы комплекса уже подтверждена. Российский вертолет Ми-8, перевозивший гуманитарный груз в провинции Хама 8 октября 2016 года, был обстрелян из переносного зенитно-ракетного комплекса. Ракета прошла мимо. До сего дня ни один наш вертолет, оснащенный таким комплексом, ракетой ПЗРК сбит не был.

Работа комплекса основана на узконаправленном и особым образом модулированном излучении специально разработанной сапфировой лампы. В системе управления ракеты возникает фантомный образ цели, который ее электронный "мозг" воспринимает в качестве основной. Появляется некая запредельная виртуальная реальность, которая настойчиво манит к себе. Ракета устремляется в пустое пространство, где в расчетное время самоликвидируется.

Казалось бы, все очень просто, но эту "простейшую" задачу кроме нас еще никто в мире не решил и до промышленного производства не довел.

Помимо "Витебска" на борту Су-25СМ3 установлены системы радиоэлектронной борьбы, которые затруднят поражение наших штурмовиков ракетами, наводящимися при помощи радиолокации. Равных по огневой мощи и защите полностью обновленным "Грачам" в мире сегодня нет. Штурмовики стали почти неуязвимыми. Жаль, что они слишком задержались в Кубинке. Там, где идет война, их давно ждут.
https://rg.ru/2018/02/11/obnovlennyj...arov-pzrk.html

_В Афганистане на самолёты устанавливалась ЛИПА (лампа изучения прозрачности атмосферы).
такое специфическое название озвучивалось, а фактически, внешне, напоминало какой-то фильтр, который при подаче на него напряжения светится неярким красноватым светом, но даёт очень много тепла. У нас она стояла в "козле",
зимой обогревались в дежурном звене. Якобы она создавала возле вертолёта некий тепловой фон, уводящий ракету с тепловой головкой в сторону, а вот на СУ-25 такой лампы не стояло._

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сбитый израилетянами беспилотник иранского производства:

Такой:

----------


## LansE293

Опубликованы результаты расследования обстоятельств падения истребителя F-16
Слабо верится, что после того, как "одна из ракет (ЗРК БУК или С-200) разорвалась рядом с F-16" только "была пробита кабина, один из летчиков получил ранения". БЧ первой ракеты сделала бы решето из самолета, второй-разложила на атомы. Даже если это был старый ЗРК Куб (а он использовался, есть фото упавшей ракеты) масса БЧ там 57 кг. А для Панциря "маневрирующий на высоте более 3000 метров в небе над Галилеей" с территории Сирии не достать. Да и какую цель "наземную цель отслеживал экипаж" над Галилей? Более вероятно, что Суфу подбил Панцирь над территорией Сирии при атаке КП управления БПЛА.

----------


## Nazar

Вообще о С-125 говорят..

----------


## lindr

Думаю будет интересно глянуть это видео. Особенно после 6:00, тот же БПЛА кстати в конце на парашюте.

http://as6.cdn.asset.aparat.com/apar...80p__19961.mp4

----------


## Red307

> Опубликованы результаты расследования обстоятельств падения истребителя F-16
> Да и какую цель "наземную цель отслеживал экипаж" над Галилей?


Например наводил далилу с помощью an/axq-14

----------


## Sveto

Судя по этой фотографии, это, без сомнения была С-200 

Но, честно говоря, я порадоваться на возможность участия и С-125 :)  
 (фото минобороны Сербии) Наш дивизион уничтожил F-117A и F-16C.  Сирийская модернизированная система против Soufa ... не было бы сюрпризом ...

----------


## IsyaRab

> Опубликованы результаты расследования обстоятельств падения истребителя F-16
> Слабо верится, что после того, как "одна из ракет (ЗРК БУК или С-200) разорвалась рядом с F-16" только "была пробита кабина, один из летчиков получил ранения". БЧ первой ракеты сделала бы решето из самолета, второй-разложила на атомы. Даже если это был старый ЗРК Куб (а он использовался, есть фото упавшей ракеты) масса БЧ там 57 кг. А для Панциря "маневрирующий на высоте более 3000 метров в небе над Галилеей" с территории Сирии не достать. Да и какую цель "наземную цель отслеживал экипаж" над Галилей? Более вероятно, что Суфу подбил Панцирь над территорией Сирии при атаке КП управления БПЛА.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyyPdXu0bY0
Горит он здорово при падении, пробитой кабиной явно не обошлось...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

> 


Субтитры улыбнули "штурмовики Су-25 и сэм"

----------


## Pilot

Джейш аль Ислам заявляют о подбитом сирийском Л-39. Самолет совершил вынужденную посадку. Только пока не понятно где

----------


## Let_nab

> 


*МИД сообщил о десятках раненых россиян в недавнем военном столкновении в Сирии*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/32622997/?frommail=1

В недавнем боестолкновении в Сирии есть погибшие граждане РФ и стран СНГ и несколько десятков раненых, которым было оказано содействие в возвращении в РФ для лечения, сообщает МИД РФ.

«Учитывая, что речь идет о гражданах России, находящихся за рубежом, хотели бы отметить следующее. В ходе недавнего военного столкновения, в котором никаким образом не участвовали военнослужащие Российской Федерации и не применялись штатные технические средства, есть погибшие граждане России и стран СНГ, об этом уже говорилось, есть и раненые — их несколько десятков», — говорится в комментарии департамента информации и печати МИД России, размещенном на сайте ведомства во вторник.

В МИД РФ отметили, что «им было оказано содействие для возвращения в Россию где, насколько нам известно, они проходят курсы лечения в различных медицинских учреждениях».

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Восточная Гута у Дамаска, 20.02.18.:

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4767373




Может было.

Про связь :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2230279.html

----------


## petio

http://www.acig.info/forum/download/...8858&mode=view

----------


## petio

> http://www.acig.info/forum/download/...8858&mode=view


Не смог определить это что за бомба-500 или 1500 кг ?

----------


## lindr

на ФАБ-1500Ш похожа если взять, что рост мужчины 170-175

Масса окончательно снаряженной авиабомбы - 1500 кг;
Длина авиабомбы - 2598 мм;
Диаметр корпуса авиабомбы - 630 мм;
Размах стабилизатора - 794 мм;
Применяется с высот от 150м при скорости до 120 км/ч 
Снаряжается смесью МС

----------


## IsyaRab

Говорят Су-57 прилетели в Сирию, есть мнение?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Говорят Су-57 прилетели в Сирию, есть мнение?


Есть мнение, что Су-57 ещё не существует, а Т-50 - есть.
В Сирии заметили Су-57



> Сирийские активисты сообщили о прибытии в республику двух новейших российских истребителей пятого поколения Су-57. По их данным, 21 февраля эти самолеты приземлились на авиабазе Хмеймим.
> «Фотография была сделана во время их посадки на Хмеймиме», — уточняет автор снимка, на котором запечатлены истребители.



Вот так вот секретишь-секретишь от всех, всё тайком... А потом какой-нибудь нонейм на айфон сфоткает и сразу же умножит на ноль все потуги секретчиков. Эх...

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## ZHeN

> 


 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ZHeN

охренеть, это был не фейк...

с ума там все посходили что ли

----------


## Polikarpoff

> охренеть, это был не фейк...
> 
> с ума там все посходили что ли


Вчера еще на паралае порекомендовали запастись попкорном с валидолом ;)

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Вчера еще на паралае порекомендовали запастись попкорном с валидолом ;)


Самый страшный боевой самолёт в мире. Ещё ни одного боевого вылета, а уже столько народу контузило! :D

----------


## Avia M

> охренеть, это был не фейк...
> 
> с ума там все посходили что ли


Вашими устами...  :Smile: 


> военному руководству супердержав лучше знать, как что должно быть:

----------


## Let_nab

МО РФ - "...начало опытно-боевой эксплуатации машины..."

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну раз Су-57 уже прибыли, значит начинает сбываться, можно тут выложить.
Сценарий событий в 4-х частях)))
https://regnum.ru/news/2268437.html
https://regnum.ru/news/2269630.html
https://regnum.ru/news/2269941.html
https://regnum.ru/news/2270893.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## GThomson

товарищ не авиатор, но зрит в корень:

"1.Они будут всячески его "сканировать" при каждом удобном случае

2. Наверняка объявят премию за сбитый. Упадёт самоль сам или амеры ему там помогут упасть - и трындец, лучшей АНТИрекламы ему даже не придумаешь...

3. На базе народ будет "вешаться", ибо там же ВСЁ, от формуляров к агрегатам этой машины, и каждому блоку машины - под двумя нулями. Замучаешься при базировании машин там скока-нибудь долго одну сикретность блюсти, не говоря про всё остальное...

4. Желающих прикупить показанные там наши самоли резко прибавилось, и наши вожди на этой волне хотят пропиарить Су-57 для его продажи за кордон. А это боком может выйти."

----------


## Panda-9

> товарищ не авиатор, но зрит в корень:


Товарищ херню диванную несёт. И не надо её сюда транслировать.

----------


## GThomson

> Товарищ херню диванную несёт. И не надо её сюда транслировать.


а сюда только ура-партриотические визги можно транслировать?
душ может оказаться слишком холодным

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщают сирийские источники, 21 февраля 2018 года на авиабазу Хмеймим прибыли с аэродрома Приволжский четыре истребителя Су-35С ВКС России, лидировавшиеся пассажирским самолетом Ту-154М (регистрация RA-85155) ВКС. Кроме того, в тот же день на Хмеймим прибыли из России самолет радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50У (бортовой номер "47 красный") и якобы еще четыре штурмовика Су-25.

Самолет А-50У (бортовой номер "47 красный") был выведен с Хмеймим по ротации в декабре 2017 года. Как сообщают сирийские источники, с его новым прибытием Россия теперь располагает в Сирии двумя самолетами А-50У..."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3100218.html

----------


## ОБУ

По флайтрадару большая тушка вернулась домой

----------


## Let_nab

*Пентагон прокомментировал сообщения о переброске Су-57 в Сирию*
https://news.mail.ru/politics/32652988/?frommail=1
США не рассматривают российские истребители пятого поколения Су-57 как угрозу для своих военных операций в Сирии, заявил представитель Пентагона Эрик Пахон.
«Мы не считаем, что эти истребители (Су-57 — ред.) станут угрозой для наших операций в Сирии, и мы продолжим их (операции — ред.) должным образом», — сказал Пахон. Он добавил, что развертывание новейших истребителей в Сирии противоречило бы заявлениям Москвы об уменьшении своего контингента.

----------


## Казанец

> а сюда только ура-партриотические визги можно транслировать?
> душ может оказаться слишком холодным


Нет, не только. Можно ещё копировать ссылки на ленты отечественных агентств новостей и наиболее лояльных СМИ. Кстати, с праздником всех! Многие, наверное, огорчились бы, узнав, *каким именно событиям* и *кому именно* они обязаны появлением сегодняшнего праздника, поэтому больше ничего не пишу. Пусть у всех всё будет хорошо!

----------


## LansE293

> Нет, не только. Можно ещё копировать ссылки на ленты отечественных агентств новостей и наиболее лояльных СМИ. Кстати, с праздником всех! Многие, наверное, огорчились бы, узнав, *каким именно событиям* и *кому именно* они обязаны появлением сегодняшнего праздника, поэтому больше ничего не пишу. Пусть у всех всё будет хорошо!


*Всех с праздником!* 
Я думаю большинство давно знают историю создания праздников 8 марта и 23 февраля. Чем Вам не угодила годовщина декрета Совнаркома об организации РККА, приуроченная к ближайшему воскресному дню (выпало на 23 февраля)? Собственно это и есть то самое событие, которому мы "обязаны обязаны появлением сегодняшнего праздника". *100-летие между прочим!* Ну и загляните в статью 1 Федерального закона "О днях воинской славы и памятных датах России".

----------


## Казанец

Долговато ждали, конечно, ближайшего воскресенья по-вашему. Дектрет-то 28 января датирован (по новому стилю, а по старому так вообще 15-м января). Да и советские пропагандисты, я думаю, вас бы тоже не одобрили: столько книг-статей написали, какой хороший (и в правду хороший!) фильм сняли ("Красная площадь"), а вы их к какой-то бумажке отсылаете. Выговор уж точно схлопотали бы за незнание героической советской истории. А вообще-то ничего плохого, даже хорошо, что красный день календаря теперь, а то как-то странно было: женский праздник выходной, а у мужчин 23 февраля рабочий.

----------


## LansE293

> Долговато ждали, конечно, ближайшего воскресенья по-вашему. Дектрет-то 28 января датирован (по новому стилю, а по старому так вообще 15-м января). Да и советские пропагандисты, я думаю, вас бы тоже не одобрили: столько книг-статей написали, какой хороший (и в правду хороший!) фильм сняли ("Красная площадь"), а вы их к какой-то бумажке отсылаете. Выговор уж точно схлопотали бы за незнание героической советской истории. А вообще-то ничего плохого, даже хорошо, что красный день календаря теперь, а то как-то странно было: женский праздник выходной, а у мужчин 23 февраля рабочий.


Там немного сложнее вышло. Объедини с "Днем красного подарка воюющим красноармейцам" с переносом на воскресенье (23 февраля). При этом 23 (22 по другим источникам) - дата публикации декрета-воззвания СНК "Социалистическое отечество в опасности!" 
Посмотри и на формулировку 1951 г.: 


> в 1919 г. первая годовщина Красной Армии праздновалась "в памятный день мобилизации трудящихся на защиту социалистического Отечества, массового вступления рабочих в Красную Армию, широкого формирования первых отрядов и частей новой армии".


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/spravka/20110223/336868820.html

----------


## Avia M

> поэтому больше ничего не пишу.


На мой взгляд, нет препятствий. Вещайте в соотв. темах, далее на усмотрение администрации. "Атмосфера" на форумах различная, и это нормально. Есть возможность выбрать площадку по душе...

Пусть у всех всё будет хорошо!

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

СМИ сообщают о прибытии в Сирию еще одной пары Су-57...

----------


## Гравилётчик

Вброс. Это стопудово та же самая пара 509 и 511.

----------


## LansE293

> Вброс. Это стопудово та же самая пара 509 и 511.


Это фото к аб Хмеймим не имеет отношения. Там нет таких жб укрытий. Фото в сети с 1 ноября 2017. И ИМХО это красиво отфотошопленный скриншот из игры DCSW. Там есть мод наземки и летабельный мод СУ-57 и как раз очень схоже брезент накинут на статические модели.

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Да картинку я просто для красоты прилепил :Cool:

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://twitter.com/warsmonitoring/s...05598613622787

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Это фото к аб Хмеймим не имеет отношения. Там нет таких жб укрытий. Фото в сети с 1 ноября 2017. И ИМХО это красиво отфотошопленный скриншот из игры DCSW. Там есть мод наземки и летабельный мод СУ-57 и как раз очень схоже брезент накинут на статические модели.


Я знаю :D
И я вовсе не про эту картиночку.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вброс. Это стопудово та же самая пара 509 и 511.


Это ещё не вброс - как автор написал, что это просто так для красоты. Вброс вот тут:

*Четыре СУ-54 сравняли с землей восточную Гуту в Сирии* 

Су-54 !? 
- Четыре СУ-54 сравняли с землей восточную Гуту в Сирии | WH24

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> *Четыре СУ-54 сравняли с землей восточную Гуту в Сирии*


Ахаха! :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/warsmonitoring/s...29791749111810

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Расширение группировки за счет пятого* 
- https://news.mail.ru/politics/32671206/?frommail=1

Накануне Дня защитника Отечества Минобороны РФ направило на авиабазу Хмеймим несколько истребителей Су-57, которые разрабатываются с начала 2000-х годов, но пока не приняты на вооружение. По информации «Ъ», речь идет не столько о стратегическом усилении российской авиагруппы, сколько о желании военных и промышленности испытать машины в условиях, приближенных к боевым. А также наглядно продемонстрировать возможности ОПК и показать с выгодной стороны действия российских военных в Сирии.

На прошлой неделе в Сирию были отправлены несколько единиц перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) Су-57, этот факт «Ъ» подтвердили несколько источников в оборонной промышленности. Собеседники «Ъ» рассказали, что машины привезли в два захода. Изначально снимки истребителей, заходящих на посадку в Хмеймиме, появились в Twitter: всего, по неофициальной информации, в Сирию направлены четыре Су-57. По словам одного из собеседников «Ъ», машины были передислоцированы в рамках программы испытания систем вооружения истребителей пятого поколения, которая ведется с лета 2017 года.

По данным «Ъ», в Сирии Су-57 будет апробировать системы РЭБ и радиолокации, но о полноценном боевом применении речь пока не идет.

В ОАК комментировать вопрос «Ъ» об отправке Су-57 в Сирию не стали: «Нас в этой истории нет». Минобороны оставило официальный запрос «Ъ» без ответа. Многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 разрабатывается ОКБ Сухого. Он оснащен новым комплексом глубоко интегрированной авионики, обладает высоким уровнем автоматизации управления и интеллектуальной поддержки экипажа. Разработки начались в 2001 году, первый испытательный полет проведен в 2010 году. В августе 2017 года он получил заводской индекс Су-57, а в декабре совершил первый полет с новым двигателем.

По словам источника «Ъ», близкого к военному ведомству, принципиальное решение об отправке Су-57 было принято по итогам закрытого показа самолета на авиасалоне в Жуковском. «С учетом заявленной программы испытаний Минобороны решило направить истребитель в Сирию в феврале, формально приурочив все ко Дню защитника Отечества», — говорит собеседник «Ъ».

Первый этап государственных испытаний уже завершен, второй этап планируется завершить в 2019 году.

Тогда же, как ранее сообщал «Ъ», Минобороны заключит с корпорацией «Сухой» контракт на первую эскадрилью Су-57 (12 самолетов). По словам замминистра обороны по вооружениям Юрия Борисова, в ходе конструкторской работы столько самолетов и построено, 10 из них участвуют в испытаниях и первые два из этой партии могут поступить в войска уже в 2018 году.

Как сообщил в интервью «Ъ» вице-премьер Дмитрий Рогозин, первый этап испытаний позволил «подтвердить правильность принятых решений в части планера, комплекса бортового оборудования, обеспечивающих систем и оборудования, авиационных средств поражения». А в 2019 году, по его словам, военные получат установочную партию для подключения к программе испытаний. Как отмечает вице-президент Российского совета по международным делам, генерал-лейтенант запаса Евгений Бужинский, сейчас проходит опытно-боевая эксплуатация машины.

“Очевидно, что было сочтено целесообразным, чтобы Су-57, равно как и другая авиация, прошел боевое крещение в Сирии.
Евгений Бужинский, Вице-президент Российского совета по международным делам, генерал-лейтенант запаса. Он уточняет, что количество также соответствует нынешним реалиям: вряд ли было сделано больше самолетов, то есть «элементарно были отправлены все, что есть».

Глава Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов считает, что для отправки Су-57 в Сирию есть несколько причин. «В первую очередь, речь идет о плановых испытаниях и тестах. Машине нужна боевая обкатка», — уверен эксперт. По его словам, имеет место и репутационный момент: успешное применение в Сирии может дать новый толчок развитию проекта FGFA. «С точки зрения операции ВКС РФ в Сирии в отправке Су-57 сейчас нет особой необходимости, однако говорить о результате применения можно будет только по его итогам», — подытожил эксперт. В августе 2017 года замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов сообщил, что военные протестировали в Сирии более 600 образцов вооружений.

Александра Джорджевич, Иван Сафронов

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Су-57 над Латакией. 23 февраля, Латакия.

----------


## Red307

> По его словам, имеет место и репутационный момент: успешное применение в Сирии может дать новый толчок развитию проекта FGFA.


 какой будет "репутационный момент", если с ними там что-то случится?

----------


## Avia M

> какой будет "репутационный момент", если с ними там что-то случится?


"Нулевой". Уже случалось (и не только с ними), программы продвигаются далее...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Нулевой". Уже случалось (и не только с ними), программы продвигаются далее...


Ну вообще имха такая, что "наши заокеанские партнеры" обязательно объявят за ним охоту, если еще не объявили. Даже могут предоставить бородатым нечто большее, чем обычные ПЗРК. Вопрос чисто политический.

----------


## Red307

> Ну вообще имха такая, что "наши заокеанские партнеры" обязательно объявят за ним охоту, если еще не объявили. Даже могут предоставить бородатым нечто большее, чем обычные ПЗРК. Вопрос чисто политический.


Думаю, ты преувеличиваешь "политичность" ситуации. Опытные образцы, без оружия, со старыми двигателями, не понятно с каким БРЭО,... Стоит ли напрягаться? Повезет- поковыряют обломки. Нет - не расстроятся..

----------


## ZHeN

> Ну вообще имха такая, что "наши заокеанские партнеры" обязательно объявят за ним охоту, если еще не объявили. Даже могут предоставить бородатым нечто большее, чем обычные ПЗРК. Вопрос чисто политический.


Осу в Саракебе из сарая вытолкают

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Serega

> Думаю, ты преувеличиваешь "политичность" ситуации. Опытные образцы, без оружия, со старыми двигателями, не понятно с каким БРЭО,... Стоит ли напрягаться? Повезет- поковыряют обломки. Нет - не расстроятся..


 - имхо канеш, но дело совсем не в этом. Политическая воля - вот что ключ ко всему. Даже если там будут 20 су-57 серийных, это не испугает "партнеров", потому как правила игры задают они. И будут задавать. Потому что им за эти годы удалось нащупать слабое место россии - потребление. Против этого у РФ нет ни оружия, ни идеологии, и любой героизм без толку - его просто население уже не поймет. Так что так называемые ВКС не рыпнутся никуда без разрешения тех, кто определяет правила игры.

Что же касаемо отправки т-50 на эту войну, то в целом все логично. Эпоха су-27 и его клонов закончилась фактически - то есть нужен новый товар. И как я уже писал, т-50 дойдет до серии хотя бы только потому, что им надо чем-то торговать. Вот для рекламы и отправили те самоли, что могли. От серийных внешне они отличаться будут мало, а рекламу сделают.

----------


## BAE

> - Потому что им за эти годы удалось нащупать слабое место россии - потребление. Против этого у РФ нет ни оружия, ни идеологии, и любой героизм без толку - его просто население уже не поймет.


И героизм Романа Филипова "население" не поняло? 

Это про "потребление" нам кто-то из Германии будет рассказывать? Сам-то за романтикой, небось, туда поехал? :Cool: 

P.S. Если слово Россия человек пишет с маленькой буквы - дальше можно не читать...

----------


## GThomson

> "Нулевой". Уже случалось (и не только с ними), программы продвигаются далее...


уход индусов (с деньгами) из проекта после пожара в воздухе 055, нулевой утратой назвать сложно...

----------


## OKA

"Соединённые Штаты и союзники не видят смысла в предложении России создать международную комиссию по ситуации в сирийской Ракке, передаёт РИА Новости со ссылкой на представителя возглавляемой США коалиции.

По его словам, блок поддерживает мирный процесс в Сирии под эгидой ООН, который «примет во внимание интересы всех вовлечённых сторон», однако ценности в «параллельных усилиях России» не видит.

Ранее министр обороны России Шойгу предложил на базе ООН и под её руководством создать международную оценочную гуманитарную комиссию по ситуации в Ракке. 

Спецпосланник ООН по Сирии Стаффан де Мистура отметил, что хотел бы получить больше информации о данной инициативе."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/48...omissiya-rakka


"Мирные жители не могут покинуть пригород Дамаска Восточную Гуту в связи с минометными обстрелами гуманитарного коридора в районе поселения Вафидин, сообщил журналистам начальник группы контроля зоны деэскалации №3 "Восточная Гута" генерал Виктор Паньков.

"Двадцать седьмого февраля в девять часов утра был открыт гуманитарный коридор для выхода мирных жителей из зоны деэскалации. В настоящее время идет интенсивный огонь со стороны боевиков и ни одного мирного жителя не вышло", - сказал генерал.

Ранее агентство SANA сообщило об обстреле гуманитарного коридора боевиками запрещенной в РФ террористической организации "Джебхат ан-Нусра".

В понедельник министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу заявил, что по поручению президента России Владимира Путина в пригороде Дамаска Восточная Гута с 27 февраля вводится ежедневная гуманитарная пауза с 09:00 (10:00 мск) до 14:00 (15:00 мск) местного времени. В населенном пункте Вафидин сирийские власти при поддержке Центра по примирению враждующих сторон РФ в Сирии подготовили условия для приема мирного населения через единственный гуманитарный коридор, связывающий Дамаск с Восточной Гутой.

Безопасность на выходе из гуманитарного коридора обеспечивает российская военная полиция и военнослужащие армии Сирии. В поселении Аль-Дувейр развернут мобильный медпункт для оказания помощи больным, подготовлены автобусы для транспортировки мирных граждан в места временного пребывания."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

МО РФ: обстрел гуманитарного коридора в Восточной Гуте препятствует выходу мирных жителей - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


"Посол России в Лондоне Александр Яковенко вызван в британский МИД в связи с ситуацией в пригороде Дамаска, Восточной Гуте. Об этом говорится в заявлении главы британского МИД, сделанном в понедельник в парламенте Соединенного Королевства.

"Я пригласил российского посла прийти в МИД и рассказать о планах его страны по выполнению резолюции 2401 [СБ ООН]", - сказал Борис Джонсон, слова которого распространила пресс-служба МИД Великобритании. В посольстве РФ в Лондоне корреспонденту ТАСС не смогли предоставить оперативного комментария.

Джонсон также заявил, что дал указание постоянному представительству страны при ООН созвать заседание Совета Безопасности по этой теме.

"Я проинструктировал представительство Великобритании при ООН созвать еще одну встречу Совета Безопасности для того, чтобы обсудить отказ режима [президента Сирии Башара] Асада соблюдать волю ООН и гарантировать перемирие без задержек", - добавил глава британского МИД.

"Силы Асада сейчас ведут бомбардировки анклава Восточная Гута, где 393 тыс. человек живут на осадном положении, перенося то, что стало характерной тактикой режима, в силу чего гражданские лица страдают от голода, - заявил Джонсон. - С горькой иронией Россия и Иран объявили Восточную Гуту "зоной деэскалации" в мае прошлого года и пообещали обеспечить доставку гуманитарной помощи. Однако истина заключается в том, что в этом году режим Асада позволил только одному конвою ООН войти в Восточную Гуту".

"Только за последнюю неделю в Восточной Гуте были убиты сотни мирных жителей", - добавил Джонсон, отметив, что британский парламент учтет "тревожные сообщения об использовании хлорного газа".

"И поэтому я призываю Россию использовать все свое влияние, чтобы усадить режим Асада за стол переговоров и предпринять шаги в направлении по установлению мира, в котором так сильно нуждается сирийский народ", - подчеркнул Джонсон.

О резолюции

Совет Безопасности ООН 24 февраля принял резолюцию, требующую от сторон конфликта в Сирии прекратить боевые действия по меньшей мере на 30 дней для оказания гуманитарной помощи населению.

Документ поддержали все 15 государств-членов Совбеза, включая Россию. Согласно резолюции, перемирие не будет распространяться на военные операции против террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) и других террористических организаций.

Как сообщил в понедельник министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, по поручению президента РФ Владимира Путина в Восточной Гуте с 27 февраля с 09:00 до 14:00 ежедневно вводится гуманитарная пауза, которая позволит мирным жителям безопасно покинуть этот район."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Посол России вызван в британский МИД в связи с ситуацией в Восточной Гуте - Международная панорама - ТАСС



ООНы, амеры и пр. сателлиты подняли визг, значит в анклаве плохи дела у людоедов и пр. "бородатых детей" в белых касках))


"Эти фото вы не увидите в западной прессе

Милые несчастные дети Гуты, которые покидают подвалы только для того, чтобы развлечь себя наблюдением за выпуском снарядов по детям, живущим в Дамаске.

 

Мирное население, которое почем зря изничтожает "клятый диктатор"."

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3029424.html


Офф 




> Какие порекомендуете? 
> Только что б жесткач... Побольше патриотического угара..


Про жесть, трэш, угар и пр. интересные процессы , обычно в "курилке" зарубаются))

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Работа Ми-28 и авианаводчиков

----------


## OKA

> Жесть и угар, это то, что коалиция уже не верит России.


Спич начинался из постов :

Сирийский кризис

и далее. И скатился к :

Сирийский кризис

обсуждение чего в сирийской ветке выглядит как-то неуместным)) 

Вот интересно , про веру или неверие коалицией России - это о чём? Какие веры при делёжке? )) Там сплошные демонстрации силы и средств.

----------


## Avia M

> уход индусов (с деньгами)


В какую сторону они ушли?  :Confused:

----------


## Казанец

В политике везде и всегда со времён Навуходоносора и по сегодняшний день исключительно рациональный расчёт и прогнозирование на его основе возможного развития событий. Только это и больше ничего. Просто иногда это прогнозирование оказывается ошибочным***. Ну, бывают ещё случаи некомпетентности-безволия-бессилия граничащего с предательством (Горбачёв), но это совсем другая история.

*** Самый характерный пример - Сталин в 1941-м году. Сам мыслил рационально и не допускал, что Гитлер прям такой отморозок, что нападёт ещё в этом году: и сам ведь погибнет неминуемо, и рейх свой погубит! А тот оказался действительно отморозком, и напал. Ну и погиб, естественно.

----------


## ZHeN

> Работа Ми-28 и авианаводчиков


даталинка на Ми-28 *НЕТ*

----------


## Казанец

> Получается, они пересмотрели свои "прогнозы", ввели санкции потому что что?


Переоценили свои силы, недооценили наши. Пытаются всё вернуть как было в 1990-х.

----------


## Avia M

> Сейчас просто болт положили.


Первая гуманитарная пауза в Восточной Гуте под Дамаском сорвана. Отмечается, что ни один мирный житель не смог покинуть район из-за обстрелов боевиков.
«Была связь с сирийской стороной, боевики никого не выпускают на данный момент. Сейчас обстановка здесь сложная, продолжаются обстрелы с той стороны. Все средства и силы, спланированные на девять часов, до сих пор здесь, сами видите, автобусы и скорая помощь стоят. Но никого не выпустили на данный момент».

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/48...strely-boeviki

Интересно, болт выдержит?

----------


## forcekons

> Когда-то верила. Даже президента на G8 приглашали.


Вот это доверие и равноправие! Даже *приглашали* на свой междусобойчик... Что сейчас решает это G7?

----------


## OKA

> Первая гуманитарная пауза в Восточной Гуте под Дамаском сорвана. Отмечается, что ни один мирный житель не смог покинуть район из-за обстрелов боевиков.
> «Была связь с сирийской стороной, боевики никого не выпускают на данный момент. Сейчас обстановка здесь сложная, продолжаются обстрелы с той стороны. Все средства и силы, спланированные на девять часов, до сих пор здесь, сами видите, автобусы и скорая помощь стоят. Но никого не выпустили на данный момент».
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/world/news/48...strely-boeviki


Про В.Гуту от Анхар Кочневой :

https://realnoevremya.ru/articles/90...y-guty-v-sirii

----------


## Казанец

> Про В.Гуту


Похоже нашими БШУ там английских ихтамнетов накрыло:
https://news.day.az/world/981294.html

----------


## OKA

> Похоже нашими БШУ там английских ихтамнетов накрыло:
> https://news.day.az/world/981294.html


http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4989535Yt

Может кого-то и накрыло, больше похоже на визги по Алеппскому сценарию и т.п. котлам.

Сирийский кризис

Может ещё и из-за этого :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1680437.html

----------


## Red307

> Переоценили свои силы, недооценили наши. Пытаются всё вернуть как было в 1990-х.


Скорей, решили, что можно вести диалог. Оказалось - не казалось...

А так.. спасибо, что цитируете предвыборную программу будущего нынешнего президента.

----------


## Red307

> Секреты базы Хмеймим: после публикаций фото Су-57 в Сирии был закрыт крупнейший российский сайт об авиации
> 
> Сегодня, 27 февраля, поздно вечером прекратил свою работу сайт russianplanes.net, крупнейший русскоязычный интернет-портал, куда стекались фотографии российских самолётов со всего мира. Администрация ресурса сообщает, что сайт, к великому сожалению всех любителей военной авиации, закрыт навсегда. Однако причина такого решения не называется.
> 
> 
> Тем не менее на смежных ресурсах начала появляться информация, что неожиданное закрытие портала связано с публикацией нескольких фотографий новейшего российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 на базе Хмеймим в Сирии. Блокировка сайта прошла оперативно, поэтому неизвестно, что конкретно это были за фото, да и вряд ли кто-то, кто успел их сохранить, рискнёт в ближайшее время их открыто опубликовать.
> 
> 
> Секретность вокруг Су-57 в Сирии вполне понятна, однако что же могло быть настолько закрытого, что повлекло столь жёсткие меры – вопрос. Вполне возможно, что на снимки попало новое вооружение. В таком случае, самолёты могут либо действительно применяться в военной операции, в чём я до сих пор сомневаюсь, либо под крыльями Су-57 обнаружилось то, чего мы с вами ещё не видели.
> ...


https://zen.yandex.ru/media/rusbasti...f161d1589cadfa

----------


## Polikarpoff

> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/rusbasti...f161d1589cadfa


Ну зачем такую ересь сюда постить?

----------


## Red307

> Ну зачем такую ересь сюда постить?


Хотел привнести немного юмора в тему...

----------


## Panda-9

> Хотел привнести немного юмора в тему...


Для юмора и декларации своих политических воззрений - другие темы. Если в них ваша политика и юмор никого не заинтересовали, это не повод набрасывать их повсеместно.

----------


## Let_nab

> Что значит "религиозно верили"? Просто было доверие и конструктивный диалог. Сейчас просто болт положили.


Любопытно узнать, какое доверие и какой конструктивный диалог хоть когда-то имел место между пиндосами\их холопами и Россией? 
Я не имею ввиду ельциновское исполнение когда было доверие и конструкция только по одному вопросу - уничтожить конкурента в виде СССР. А именно при Вовчике, когда начали что-то самостоятельно решать и делать. Так доверия тоже так и не было, то как НАТО пришло к границам России и конструктивный диалог был по единственному вопросу - чтоб открыто не схлеснуться на европейском поле и всё. И сейчас тоже самое - доверия ноль и диалог только чтоб напрямую не сцепиться  уже в той же Сирии, где линия разделения "виртуальная".
Так что болт был фактически всегда.

Пишите про санкции. Санкции это просто давануть конкурента. Вы посмотрите на кого введены санкции. Есть в списке поставщики нефти, газа и леса на Запад? Есть в списках санкций фамилии тех, кто вложил в Запад денежные средства и крупные держатели недвижимости и бизнеса на Западе? Нет. Таких нет. В списках предприятия военного комплекса, предприятия работающие на развитие промышленности\экономики России, чиновники работающие не в стиле их (того кто вводил санкции) "марионеток". И всё. Сразу всё понятно становится...

Как и есть смысл доверять нам Западу? Нет. По какой проблеме можно проводить конструктивные с ними диалоги? Вот последний пример - Олимпиада, где просто напросто так опустили Россию и показали, что она негосударство и не имеет право выставить свой государственный флаг - что просто уже дно пробили во всех не только "конструктивных диалогах", уважении международного права суверенного государства, но и банальной порядочности...

Так что, даже не по моему мнению, а по реальной ситуации речи о доверии, диалогах - не может идти, тем более вообще нет смысла участия России в марионеточных и имеющих двойные стандарты разного рода Ж8 и прочих шаражках... Это только разбазаривание денег... Вот "за олимпиаду" штрафанули Россию на 15 миллионов долларий. А у нас с 2015 года пенсионеры лишены Путиным федеральной льготы по бесплатному проезду в общественном транспорте, что заслуженный пенсионер имея мелкую пенсию не в состоянии заслужено льготно проехать по московскому метро. Федеральный закон о льготах есть, но работает хитрожопо и не в пользу социальной защиты пенсионеров. Пенсионерам - нет денег! Вот как! 

Как и посмотрите сейчас по олимпийцам. На Красную площадь пафосно выкатили им в подарок по дорогостоящему и шикарному автомобилю. За то, что они победители в Олимпиаде? Хмммм. За то, что там повеселились, побегали и попрыгали, мячик погоняли? Неее. Как нам говорят щедрые дарители от государства - они Россию на международной арене представили... Возникает вопрос... А наши вояки Россию на международной арене не представляют? Чё тогда нашим военным "спортсменам", которые жизни кладут - такой роскоши не устраивают. Тем более на Олимпиаде ничего не решается! Ничего не решается! А в Сирии реально решаются интересы страны!

ПС. Уточню вот данные: _Российским олимпийцам после Игр в Пхенчхане подарят автомобили BMW. Это будут модели Х4, Х5 и Х6, сообщила радиостанция «Говорит Москва». Фонд поддержки олимпийцев России, который традиционно награждает российских победителей и призеров Игр, закупил автомобили через российское представительство немецкого концерна..._

----------


## Казанец

> Любопытно узнать, какое доверие и какой конструктивный диалог хоть когда-то имел место между пиндосами\их холопами и Россией?


Не-не, было, было... Недолго, но было. Во время войны при Рузвельте у СССР с Америкой был диалог, и даже сговор был.





> спасибо, что цитируете предвыборную программу будущего нынешнего президента.


Вот уж не думал... А то как по телику увижу, сразу на другую программу переключаю. Теперь буду знать.

----------


## Let_nab

> Пиндосы плохие, путинцы плохие, атлеты с машинами тоже... Кто положительный герой в этом опусе?
> 
> Я могу сказать одно, больше чем наши путинцы, вреда нам не нанесет никто. По поводу того, что запад отстаивает свои интересы, это несомненно. Но до недавнего времени, он вел диалог с Россией по каким-то правилам. Теперь эти ребята поняли, что нам хоть ссы в глаза, дошло до того, что кокс в диппочте на президентском самолете возим, поэтому и забили на диалог. А дальше что? Война? Или мировые изгои?


Правильно - Запад вёл диалог с Россией, как Вы хорошо заметили - "по каким-то правилам", но как обычно - хитро уклонились сформулировать эти до банальности простые правила, так как эта формулировка сразу бы свела на нет Ваши остальные умозаключения про "всех плохих", про "кокс в диппочте в президентском самолёте" и тд.... Хе-хе-хе!

Позволю сразу про Ваш перл о "коксе в президентском самолёте". У Вас посты такие противоречивые и логически не выстроены, поэтому возникают вопросы, чтобы Вы наконец выдали нам конкретику... Вот если Вы пишите, что самолёт президентский, то значит - Путина? У Вас такое заявление уверенное - почитаешь и понимаешь - будто Вы сами чемоданы с коксом на этот самый самолёт Путина занесли и прежде на входе ему даже руку пожали... Хотя вот ранее официальная информация по коксу в диппочте совершенно иная была. Так Вы просто пошутили, действительно из первых рук донесли инфу про это  или банально врёте?

Теперь, про Ваше удачное выражение, что Запад до недавнего времени "вёл диалог с Россией по каким-то правилам". Жаль, что не конкретизировали, как я выше указал видимую причину... Но это легко сделать, так как единственное правило у Запада в отношении России всегда было - полностью удалить Россию с геополитической арены не только как конкурента или равноправного партнёра, но и вообще как участника. При этом методика воздействия на Россию всегда была одна и таже. Сейчас она совершенно не изменилась. Даже изображение российской угрозы, в которой пропаганда Запада всегда выдумывает для себя врага - ничем даже исторически не претерпела хоть мало-мальских изменений. Так что России для Запада - это изначально исторический изгой. Будь то бородатые царские казаки, будь то коммуняки, будь то путинские мельдонивые торчки. Россия - откуда постоянно исходит угроза! Хотя, если посмотреть в историю, если мы такие агрессивные, то какого хрена вначале под Москвой оказываются то ляхи, то французы, то еврорейховцы!? И только после этого бородатые казаки трапезничают в Париже, а коммуняки водружают Красное знамя над Рейхстагом.
Вот картиночки разных эпох. Найдите два различия. Подсказка - одно мы нашли - эпохи разные, а вот поищите второе!
Картинки для наглядности выдуманного Западом "агрессора" который пытается и мечтает всё время их захватить:



То есть подытожить - что уже давно все поняли, даже при царях, что стелиться или унижаться перед Западом - совершенно нет смысла. И Запад, как Вы указываете "поэтом забил на диалог", не потому что у нас "путинский самолёт кокс возит", а просто Запад понял, что Россию бесполезно унижать, прессовать, угрожать, санкционировать - Россия будет делать то - что посчитает нужным и в своих интересах. Россия понимает только равнозначное взаимное уважение интересов, а не одностороннее, при котором во главу поставлены только интересы Запада. Всё вполне просто. 

Теперь, не понятно Ваше - "пиндосы плохие, путинцы плохие, атлеты с машинами тоже"... А разве речь шла про "пиндосы плохие", про "путинцы плохие", про "атлеты плохие и машины плохие"!? Это Ваш отвлечённый неконтролируемый эмоциональный всплеск такой? Можно как-то этот Ваш опус логически к чему-то привязать или это просто так лишь бы ляпнуть? Если ляпнуть - то я тогда пропущу свой ответ на Ваш вопрос, относительно своего опуса про положительного героя в нём... Если это у Вас эмоционально-неконтролируемое, то могу ответить, что положительный герой в этом моём посте вполне чётко определён, и понимая что на эмоциях Вы его не заметили, специально для Вас повторю - это наш первый космонавт Юрий Гагарин. 
ПС. Походу у меня в конце вышло тоже на эмоциях..., у Вас "плохие", а у меня вот - Гагарин!

----------


## Nazar

> Так кто тут из нас тролль?


Одно из ваших первых высказываний в текущем обсуждении сирийского кризиса. Сказать как это называется?

Это называется 


> 8. Сообщения не связанные с основными темами форума (офф-топик), должны обсуждаться в специально отведенном разделе «Курилка». Администрация оставляет за собой право в любой момент удалить сообщения, содержащие офф-топик.


И при желании 


> 6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
> - политическую агитацию и пропаганду.


Дальше делайте выводы. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> А разве действия в Сирии не обнажают кризис морали в нашем обществе?


Вы хотите поспорить со мной о трактовке Правил данного Форума? Можете попробовать.
А если серьезно, то мне плевать на вашу мораль, на ваше отношение к обществу, на ваше отношение к действующей власти и на вас в целом и вы в этом плане, должны быть реалистом и прекрасно это понимать. Но пока я всего-лишь прошу не флудить там, где это не требуется. Идите в курилку, подгоняйте броневик и митингуйте там с него ( естественно в рамках действующих Правил ), хоть до посинения. Если Правила не устроят, вперед в ЖЖечку в анальному, ксюшади, грудинину и прочей пидоте. Там вас с распростертыми объятиями примут. На этом предлагаю ( настаиваю ) закончить данное обсуждение и прейти к обсуждению событий, происходящих в Сирии.

----------


## Nazar

> ЧИТД
> И не надо нервничать.


Вашей фразой отвечу.



> Очевидно я поспешил с выводами.


Неужели вы сомневались?
Какие тут нервы, просто констатация фактов. Повторю еще раз, если сразу не понятно..



> На этом предлагаю ( настаиваю ) закончить данное обсуждение и прейти к обсуждению событий, происходящих в Сирии.

----------


## Nazar

> Если уж применяете правила, то ко всем одинаково применяйте.
> Почему бы не сделать такое же замечание типчику с ником *Mig*, который при любом удобном случае строчит тут про "укропских троллей".
> И к себе тоже за "вперед в ЖЖечку в анальному, ксюшади, грудинину и прочей пидоте."


А я их пока не применял, если вы не заметили. И начал я с того, кто начал флуд в данном обсуждении, ноя о детях на коленках, своем отношении к действующей власти и так далее.
Лучше вспомните крылатую фразу персонажа Джигирханяна, про жену и щи.

Еще раз, касается всех...Дальше начну банить. А то тут некоторые "применением" Правил не довольны.



> На этом предлагаю ( настаиваю ) закончить данное обсуждение и прейти к обсуждению событий, происходящих в Сирии.

----------


## Nazar

> Когда у тебя будут свои дети, тогда посмотрим, как ты "заноешь о детях на коленках"


Жаль. Я надеялся ты немного сообразительней окажешься. У меня двое сыновей 20.5 и 6 лет. Так что не тебе меня о детях учить. Увидимся месяца через три.

----------


## николай-78

А можно про кризис морали нашего общества обнаженного действиями в Сирии, и версия что  президент возит наркотики на своем самолете мне тоже очень понравилась. Да и жена у меня учительница, кого там на колени надо поставить? *Red307*-вы уверены что не идете против течения и правы. У меня родственники в США и Швейцарии, Вот они говорят что там кризис морали. Из США боятся в РФ выезжать к родственникам -обвинят в работе на НКВД. В Швейцарии за принуждение к порядку сирийских беженцев-полицейского на 2 месяца отстранили от работы-талерасты. Вот жалко что RP-закрыли. Очень полезно бывает вовремя остановиться, а то администраторы остановят!

----------


## Nazar

> Очень полезно бывает вовремя остановиться, а то администраторы остановят!


Без обид. Я предупреждал.

----------


## OKA

> http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4989535Yt
> 
> Может кого-то и накрыло, больше похоже на визги по Алеппскому сценарию и т.п. котлам.
> 
> Сирийский кризис
> 
> Может ещё и из-за этого :
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1680437.html



"Россия готова поддержать вывод боевиков группировки "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ) из Восточной Гуты. Об этом заявил в среду министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров.

"Мы готовы на самые разные развязки. Применяли метод добровольного вывода боевиков с семьями, когда решалась проблема освобождения Восточного Алеппо, - сказал он. - Будем готовы обсуждать любые варианты, которые позволят нейтрализовать террористов, прекратить их деятельность. Если их можно будет куда-то вывезти, то мы возражать не будем".

Лавров отметил, что обстановка в арабской республике для боевиков "Джебхат ан-Нусры" ухудшается. "Я не думаю, что ситуация в Сирии ухудшилась. Ситуация ухудшилась для террористов "Джебхат ан-Нусры", которые намеренно или нет вдохновляются коалицией США, - сказал он. - Мы неоднократно поднимали эти вопросы перед США, но какого-либо убедительного ответа нет"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Лавров: Москва не против вывода боевиков «ан-Нусры» из Восточной Гуты - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Serega

> Как и посмотрите сейчас по олимпийцам. На Красную площадь пафосно выкатили им в подарок по дорогостоящему и шикарному автомобилю. За то, что они победители в Олимпиаде? Хмммм. За то, что там повеселились, побегали и попрыгали, мячик погоняли? Неее. Как нам говорят щедрые дарители от государства - они Россию на международной арене представили... Возникает вопрос...


 - со спортсменами все как раз предельно ясно. Они очень важны для любой государственной системы, так как позволяют "сбрасывать" накопившийся негатив от скучной жизни большинства населения, а также отвлекать внимание населения в нужные моменты. Так что такие шоумены стоят дорого всегда.




> А наши вояки Россию на международной арене не представляют? Чё тогда нашим военным "спортсменам", которые жизни кладут - такой роскоши не устраивают. Тем более на Олимпиаде ничего не решается! Ничего не решается! А в Сирии реально решаются интересы страны!


 - в сирии интересы страны не решаются, ну нет такой цели у этой войны нет.

----------


## OKA

"США используют голословные утверждения о применении Дамаском химоружия как инструмент геополитической инженерии. Об этом заявил в среду глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров на Конференции по разоружению.

"Вашингтон, цитируя специалистов по фейковым сенсациям типа полностью дискредитированных "Белых касок", выдвигает абсурдные претензии к правительству Сирии, которое в сложнейших условиях борьбы с международным терроризмом уничтожило свои запасы химоружия под строжайшим международным контролем в ответ на совместную инициативу Москвы и Вашингтона и продолжает сотрудничать с секретариатом Организации по запрещению химического оружия", - отметил Лавров.

"Печально, что США и их союзники используют голословные утверждения о применении Дамаском отравляющих веществ как инструмент антисирийской геополитической инженерии", - подчеркнул министр.

Касаясь тематики химразоружения в целом, Лавров отметил, что "Россия свой запас боевых отравляющих веществ полностью уничтожила". "В то же время складывается парадоксальная ситуация, когда США, один из ключевых участников Конвенции о запрещении химического оружия, в свое время настоявший на принятии глобального юридического обязательства уничтожить химоружие до 2007 года, сегодня сохраняет крупнейший в мире арсенал этого оружия массового уничтожения, и перспективы его ликвидации остаются туманными", - обратил внимание глава дипведомства.

Лавров заявил, что Россия выступает против новых инициатив, которые создаются с целью подменить деятельность Совета Безопасности ООН и Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО). Он напомнил, что 28 февраля по французской инициативе состоялась неформальная встреча, на которой популяризировалось "очередное антисирийское детище" - Международное партнерство по борьбе с безнаказанностью использования химического оружия.

"Мы подтверждаем неприятие создания подобных келейных неинклюзивных инициатив, задуманных с целью подменить ОЗХО и СБ ООН, чтобы в комфортном кругу единомышленников, в отсутствие альтернативных точек зрения создавать предлоги для обоснования курса на смену режима в Сирии", - подчеркнул Лавров.

"Вызывает недоумение, что высокопоставленные представители секретариата ООН сочли возможным принять участие в этом неинклюзивном мероприятии", - добавил глава МИД РФ.

Лавров также сообщил, что не располагает данными о поставках оружия КНДР Дамаску. "Я не слышал об этом. Если есть факты, они должны быть предоставлены", - сказал он.

Международное партнерство против безнаказанности за применение химического оружия в Сирии было создано в январе этого года по инициативе Парижа. К этой инициативе присоединились 24 страны, которые договорились обмениваться информацией, чтобы "добиваться наказания ответственных" за применение отправляющих веществ в качестве оружия."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Лавров: обвинения США в применении Дамаском химоружия голословны - Политика - ТАСС





> - со спортсменами все как раз предельно ясно. Они очень важны для любой государственной системы, так как позволяют "сбрасывать" накопившийся негатив от скучной жизни большинства населения, а также отвлекать внимание населения в нужные моменты. Так что такие шоумены стоят дорого всегда....


Про спорт было здесь когда-то :

«Мы ничего не должны» как девиз российского спорта

----------


## Serega

Думаю, что приводить тут обширные цитаты высказываний политиков (с любой стороны) нет никакого смысла - потому что врать, это и так их работа, а касаемо войны - так и тем более.

В принципе, смысл сказанного любым из них можно сократить до одного предложения - "мы за все хорошее и против всего плохого".

Так что лучче обсуждать что-то более материальное - фотки там, и т д.

----------


## Nazar

> - в сирии интересы страны не решаются, ну нет такой цели у этой войны нет.


Да конечно. То-есть обкатка техники в боевых условиях, реальное перевооружение армии, создание новых армейских структур и так далее, делается не в интересах страны? Может у нас просто разный взгляд на эти интересы?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да конечно. То-есть обкатка техники в боевых условиях, реальное перевооружение армии, создание новых армейских структур и так далее, делается не в интересах страны? Может у нас просто разный взгляд на эти интересы?


Я бы не стал утверждать, что это прямо основная цель. 
К основным стоит отнести сохранение стратегического партнера в регионе (как вытекающее еще и базу для флота), и недопустить распростронения головорезной заразы к нашим границам. Все остальное уже следствия.

----------


## OKA

> "США используют голословные утверждения о применении Дамаском химоружия как инструмент геополитической инженерии. Об этом заявил в среду глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров на Конференции по разоружению.
> 
> "Вашингтон, цитируя специалистов по фейковым сенсациям типа полностью дискредитированных "Белых касок", выдвигает абсурдные претензии к правительству Сирии, которое в сложнейших условиях борьбы с международным терроризмом уничтожило свои запасы химоружия под строжайшим международным контролем в ответ на совместную инициативу Москвы и Вашингтона и продолжает сотрудничать с секретариатом Организации по запрещению химического оружия", - отметил Лавров...





> Думаю, что приводить тут обширные цитаты высказываний политиков (с любой стороны) нет никакого смысла - потому что врать, это и так их работа, а касаемо войны - так и тем более...


Думать полезно- факт. Если человек в ветке про сирийскую войну начинает раговор про спортсменов и пр. с этим связанное, значит ему это очень надо))




> ...Так что лучче обсуждать что-то более материальное - фотки там, и т д.


Ну вот , например про фэйки на тему от Б.Рожина :



остальное :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4021299.html

----------


## Nazar

> Я бы не стал утверждать, что это прямо основная цель. 
> К основным стоит отнести сохранение стратегического партнера в регионе (как вытекающее еще и базу для флота), и недопустить распростронения головорезной заразы к нашим границам. Все остальное уже следствия.


А я не говорю что это основная цель. Одно вытекает из другого. Просто делается это, именно в интересах государства. 
Хотя можно конечно взять все и поделить, или цену на гречку понизить.

----------


## Serega

> Да конечно. То-есть обкатка техники в боевых условиях, реальное перевооружение армии, создание новых армейских структур и так далее, делается не в интересах страны? Может у нас просто разный взгляд на эти интересы?


 - володь, таки наверно разные взгляды.

Как по мне - действия в интересах страны подразумевают прежде всего системность, получение требуемых результатов и контроль этих результатов. И потом их расширение. В результате чего повышается уровень жизни в стране, или улучшаются ее позиции и влияние в регионе и т.д.  Что же касаемо сирии - то результатов чтось нету. Территориальная целостность союзника не сохранена, выгодный рф режим у власти не сохранен, никакие материальные или ситуационные приобретения не сделаны. Более того - ничего этого добиться и не пытались даже.

Зато - потрачены тонны бабла и керосина, понесен немалый репутационный урон, погибают люди и теряется техника.

Хотя может я не понимаю чего?

----------


## Nazar

> Территориальная целостность союзника не сохранена, выгодный рф режим у власти не сохранен


Как-это не сохранены? Территория подконтрольная террористам и их сателитам уменьшена, Асад до сих пор президент своего государства..

----------


## Serega

> Как-это не сохранены? Территория подконтрольная террористам и их сателитам уменьшена, Асад до сих пор президент своего государства..


 - да вот так и не сохранены. Асад президент уже скорее виртуальный, которого амеры уберут, когда будет нужно. И территория уменьшена. И все? за что воюют уже третий год как? куда пускают ракеты и прочее?

нет вов. вкс рф там просто статисты в чужой игре. я даже допускаю, что россия не сама туды полезла, а по приказу.

----------


## Nazar

> - да вот так и не сохранены. Асад президент уже скорее виртуальный, которого амеры уберут, когда будет нужно. И территория уменьшена. И все? за что воюют уже третий год как? куда пускают ракеты и прочее?
> 
> нет вов. вкс рф там просто статисты в чужой игре. я даже допускаю, что россия не сама туды полезла, а по приказу.


И территория, подконтрольная САА, с приходом России уменьшена и Асада уже шестой год амеры убирают...И России влезть туда приказали. Подозреваю тоже американцы.  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> нет вов. вкс рф там просто статисты в чужой игре. я даже допускаю, что россия не сама туды полезла, а по приказу.


Вот интересно, данный набор букв вы самолично выдали?

----------


## Serega

> И территория, подконтрольная САА, с приходом России уменьшена и Асада уже шестой год амеры убирают...И России влезть туда приказали. Подозреваю тоже американцы.


 - ну, говорить про это можно долго и безрезультатно, так как нет инфы о том, что происходит на самом деле-то.  

Можно сказать только то, что американцам проигрывают все - из-за их менталитета. Пока россия ищет свой путь и духовность, арабы решают во что верить а во что нет, европа никак не определится толерантна ли она, амеры по-хозяйски делят и переделывают мир, ни на что не заморачиваясь. Остальные стабильно отстают в своих реакциях, и тащатся в хвосте событий.

В общем, это все философия, которая для данной темы не сильно подходит.

----------


## Nazar

> Можно сказать только то, что американцам проигрывают все - из-за их менталитета.


В Курилку надо ехать. Будет желание ответить, давай там.
Вопросы давай здесь. Китай тоже проигрывает и что там США выиграло за последние годы? Как там поживает "украинский" Крым и сланцевый газ?
Напоминаю, ответы в Курилку.

----------


## OKA

"Несмотря на то, что обстановка в Восточной Гуте продолжает оставаться напряженной, сегодня с 9 часов утра вступила в действие третья «гуманитарная пауза», сообщили в Центре по примирению враждующих сторон на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики.

В период ее действия, с 10.10 до 11.30 боевики незаконных вооруженных формирований трижды пытались атаковать гуманитарный коридор Мухайям Аль-Вафедин из районов Восточной Харасты, западной окраины Эр-Рихана и северной окраины Эш-Шафуниия. Все атаки были успешно отражены правительственными войсками.

Пункт пропуска Мухайям Аль-Вафедин, пункт приема в Эддуэре, а также развернутые там медпункт и пункт раздачи питания находятся под контролем офицеров российского центра по примирению и полностью готовы к приему мирных жителей, в том числе раненых и больных.Однако выход гражданских лиц из Восточной Гуты пока так и не состоялся.

    «Срыв гуманитарной операции происходит по вине незаконных вооруженных формирований. Боевики по-прежнему не соблюдают режим прекращения боевых действий и не позволяют покидать опасную зону гражданскому населению», - говорится в сообщении Центра по примирению сторон.

В сообщении отмечено, что их цель – использовать мирных жителей в качестве «живого щита», прикрываясь которым они могут безнаказанно вести огонь по правительственным войскам и жилым кварталам Дамаска.

С началом действия гуманитарного коридора значительно увеличилось количество сообщений от жителей Восточной Гуты на горячую линию российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон о бедственном положении. Введя лимиты на продажу населению продовольствия и медикаментов, боевики намеренно создали их дефицит.

Отмечаются случаи, когда местные жители обращаются к боевикам с просьбами выпустить их из Восточной Гуты за деньги, но получают отказ.

    «Члены НВФ изымают у жителей личный автотранспорт и используют его в своих целях. Запрещают пользоваться радиоприемниками, телевизорами и сотовыми телефонами», - говорится в сообщении.

Боевики Восточной Гуты распространяют агитационные листовки с обращением к жителям. В них местное население заставляют оставаться в своих домах и не покидать район под угрозой расправы.

    «Реальность данных угроз подтверждается вчерашним обстрелом около 300 протестующих местных жителей в Думе», - рассказали в сообщении.

По уточненной информации во время этой стихийной акции протеста было убито четыре человека.

В ходе последовавших столкновений толпы, протестующих с боевиками доведенные до отчаяния местные жители убили троих бандитов.

Российский Центр примирения враждующих сторон призывает лидеров незаконных вооруженных формирований остановить насилие над мирными гражданами и предоставить им возможность как можно быстрее покинуть опасные районы Восточной Гуты."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...11920-dxzg.htm

----------


## Avia M

> доведенные до отчаяния местные жители убили троих бандитов.


Показательный случай! Уж не "искорка" ли, из которой разгорится массовая протестная борьба против "неадекватов"...

----------


## ZHeN

подобные "искорки" зачастую являются плодами воображения пропагандистских СМИ, к коим "Звезду" можно отнести без зазрения совести

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Су-25СМ* в Сирии, Хмеймим, февраль 2018 г.:
 
 
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3102657.html

----------


## Panda-9

> подобные "искорки" зачастую являются плодами воображения пропагандистских СМИ, к коим "Звезду" можно отнести без зазрения совести


Когда СМИ своей армии объявляется пропагандистским "без зазрения совести", то что можно сказать о заявителе и его "совести"?

----------


## ZHeN

а как иначе "Звезду" описать ? честным и независимым СМИ ? это было бы бессовестно

----------


## Казанец

> плодами воображения пропагандистских СМИ


Понимаете, *ZHeN*, а других СМИ сейчас *в мире* нету в принципе. Трудно сказать, были ли вообще когда-нибудь, но сейчас других точно нет. И это придётся принять как данность, как неизбежный факт сегодняшней (и вероятно будущей) реальности.

----------


## GThomson

> СМИ сообщают о прибытии в Сирию еще одной пары Су-57...


по  сегодняшней информации от Шойги, это убыли те, что были. 
два дня на всё.
израильские фотки спугнули?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Малость почистил срач. Рекомендую всем придерживаться темы обсуждения.

----------


## Panda-9

> по  сегодняшней информации от Шойги,


Фамилия нашего министра обороны не склоняется. Если не хочешь, что б вас просклоняли - прошу исправить.



> израильские фотки спугнули?


Это слова провидца или просто дебила?

----------


## GThomson

> Фамилия нашего министра обороны не склоняется. Если не хочешь, что б вас просклоняли - прошу исправить.
> 
> Это слова провидца или просто дебила?


а по теме есть что сказать?
нет?
тогда иди бамбук грызи

p.s.
в русском языке не склоняются нерусские фамилии у женщин, а у мужиков - без проблем

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> а по теме есть что сказать?
> нет?
> тогда иди бамбук грызи
> 
> p.s.
> в русском языке не склоняются нерусские фамилии у женщин, а у мужиков - без проблем


Вопреки распространенному заблуждению, пол носителя фамилии далеко не всегда влияет на  склоняемость/несклоняемость. Еще реже на это влияет происхождение фамилии. В первую очередь имеет значение, на какой звук оканчивается фамилия – согласный или гласный. 
В современном русском литературном языке не склоняются русские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на -ых, -их (типа Черных, Долгих), а также все фамилии, оканчивающиеся на гласные е, и, о, у, ы, э, ю.
Если фамилия оканчивается на согласный (кроме фамилий на -ых, -их, о которых говорилось выше), то здесь – и только здесь! – имеет значение пол носителя фамилии. Все мужские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на согласный, склоняются – это закон русской грамматики. Все женские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на согласный, не склоняются. При этом языковое происхождение фамилии не имеет значения. Склоняются в том числе и мужские фамилии, совпадающие с нарицательными существительными.
Если фамилия оканчивается на гласный -я, которому предшествует другой гласный (напр: Шенгелая, Ломая, Рея, Берия, Данелия), она склоняется. 
Если фамилия оканчивается на гласный -а, которому предшествует другой гласный (напр.: Галуа, Моруа, Делакруа, Моравиа, Эриа, Эредиа, Гулиа), она не склоняется.
И последняя группа фамилий – оканчивающиеся на -а, -я, которым предшествует согласный. Здесь – и только здесь! – имеет значение происхождение фамилии и место ударения в ней. При этом нужно запомнить всего два исключения:
А. Не склоняются французские фамилии с ударением на последний слог: книги Александра Дюма, Эмиля Золя и Анны Гавальда, афоризмы Жака Деррида, голы Диарра и Дрогба.
Б. Преимущественно не склоняются финские фамилии, оканчивающиеся на -а неударное: встреча с Мауно Пеккала (хотя в ряде источников рекомендуется склонять и их).
Все остальные фамилии (славянские, восточные и другие; оканчивающиеся на ударный и безударный -а, -я) склоняются. Вопреки распространенному заблуждению, склоняются в том числе и фамилии, совпадающие с нарицательными существительными.

Учите русский язык. Да и матчасть не мешало бы.

Приношу извинения админам за офтоп. Не выдержал: развелось тут "грамотеев", что в языке, что в технике. Знать - не знают, зато учат с умным видом.

----------


## OKA

"По Восточной Гуте

"1. Тигры сегодня ночью продолжили продвижение в сторону Аль-Шифуния , заняли какие-то строения, вышли к ее западной и южной окраинам. ..

2. Бабаи сегодня ночью опять пытались контратаковать. ВКС наносили удары по районам Масраба, Бейт-сава, Хазза и Хамурийя (Masraba, Beit Sawa, Hazza and Hamouryah), по колоннам ослот рахов, выдвигавшихся на рубежи развертывания для контратаки. Было нанесено более 30 ударов. После этого бабаи контратаковали как-то неубедително, и были быстро остановлены
3. В садах Харасты идут бои за группы задний, объекты переходят из рук в руки. 

https://twitter.com/_/status/969651904409161729

Гута

https://twitter.com/_/status/969646328765657088

ВВС САА и ВКС РФ нанесли более 29 авиаударов в Думе за утро "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4783450

----------


## OKA

"Курдские "Силы народной самообороны" (СНС) продолжают оказывать сопротивление турецким войскам в городе Раджо и его окрестностях на севере Сирии. Как сообщил 3 марта агентству Firat представитель СНС Бруск Хасеке, курды отразили атаки противника и убили 59 турецких солдат и боевиков из так называемой Сирийской свободной армии (ССА).

Хасеке опроверг переданную турецкими СМИ информацию о взятии Раджо формированиями ССА при поддержке турецкого спецназа. По его словам, "бои идут сейчас в западной части города, вокруг деревень Бейданли и Хадж-Халиль, а также у плотины в районе Мейданки".

Турецкое командование приступило на этой неделе к выполнению второго этапа операции "Оливковая ветвь", которая проводится с 20 января на севере Сирии. Перед войсками поставлена задача зачистить от отрядов СНС крупные населенные пункты на подступах к административному центру Африн (65 км от Алеппо). Захватив Раджо и соседний с ним Джиндерес, турецкие войска и их союзники смогут замкнуть кольцо окружения вокруг Африна.

Как передал телеканал Al Mayadeen, ВВС Турции нанесли в субботу удары по позициям отрядов сирийского народного ополчения, которые были направлены в конце февраля в Африн из Алеппо "для отражения турецкого вторжения". По его сведениям, в результате налета в селении Кфар-Джинна погибли 36 бойцов.

За последние 48 часов это уже второй рейд турецкой авиации на позиции народного ополчения, сражавшегося в Алеппо на стороне сирийской армии. Во время авиаудара 2 марта по Шеррану ополченцы потеряли 18 своих бойцов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: курды при отражении атак на город Раджо убили 59 турецких солдат и боевиков - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Nazar

> тогда иди бамбук грызи


Хамить не надо. Или потомки шумеров вежливости не обучены?

----------


## Mig

> а по теме есть что сказать?
> нет?
> тогда иди бамбук грызи


а не пора ли модераторам власть применить к нарушителям правил форума?

----------


## GThomson

> Хамить не надо. Или потомки шумеров вежливости не обучены?


дык, ведмедики китайские бузят не по теме #4720

----------


## Mig

> Фамилия нашего министра обороны не склоняется. Если не хочешь, что б вас просклоняли - прошу исправить.


Совершенно верно!

"13.1.9. Мужские фамилии, пишущиеся с _е, э, и, ы, у, ю на конце, могут быть только несклоняемыми. Таковы фамилии: Доде, Мюссе, Лансере, Фурье, Мейе, Шабрие, Гёте, Нобиле, Караджале, Тарле, Орджоникидзе, Артмане, Мегрэ, Боссюэ, Гретри, Люлли, Дебюсси, Навои, Модильяни, Грамши, Голсуорси, Шелли, Руставели, Чабукиани, Ганди, Джусойты, Неедлы, Лану, Амаду, Шоу, Манцу, Неру, Энеску, Камю, Корню и т. п._"

Как склонять фамилии (трудные случаи) - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»

----------


## Шарфюрер

> *Су-25СМ* в Сирии, Хмеймим, февраль 2018 г.:
>  
>  
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3102657.html


Интересно, а какое вооружение применяется там с Су-25СМ чаще всего? Судя, по мелькавшим в СМИ кадрам, в основном разнокалиберные НУРС и свободнопадающие авиабомбы. Интересно, управляемые средства поражения на Су-25СМ в Сирии как часто используют?

----------


## SaVaGe10

Чего то управляемого не видел, обычно Б-8 висят, реже пятизарядные под Тулумбасы и чугуний М54.

----------


## Panda-9

> по  сегодняшней информации от Шойги, это убыли те, что были.


Если за двое суток не исправил - значит намеренно-уничижительное искажение.



> израильские фотки спугнули?


А чтоб не петь потом в своё оправдание песни типа "это не я, это он не по теме", не надо (нельзя!) форум засорять ахинеей, тем более также уничижительного оттенка. Скидок на "незалежный" менталитет тут никто делать не будет.

----------


## AndyK

> Интересно, а какое вооружение применяется там с Су-25СМ чаще всего? Судя, по мелькавшим в СМИ кадрам, в основном разнокалиберные НУРС и свободнопадающие авиабомбы. Интересно, управляемые средства поражения на Су-25СМ в Сирии как часто используют?


НАРы С-8/13/24 и АБ 250 и 500 кг

----------


## Шарфюрер

> НАРы С-8/13/24 и АБ 250 и 500 кг


Ну, то есть если я правильно понимаю, управляемые средства поражения используют с Су-34 и Су-24М2(или какие там модификации).

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ну, то есть если я правильно понимаю, управляемые средства поражения используют с Су-34 и Су-24М2(или какие там модификации).


М2 там ваще ни одного нет.

----------


## OKA

"К исходу 5 марта САА и союзники продолжили методично сокращать анклав Восточной Гуты в размерах. После развала обороны боевиков в районе Нашаибии, провалились и попытки удержать фронт в район Бейт-Найема. Потеряв основные оборонительные позиции в юго-восточной части анклава, боевики вынуждены постепенно отходить в плотную жилую застройку в западной части Восточной Гуты, где у них будет больше возможностей для обороны как в силу плотности жилой и индустриальной застройки, так и по причине большого кол-ва подземных коммуникаций и укрытий, где они могут пережидать интенсивные авиаудары и артобстрелы.

САА и союзники в ближайшей переспективе постараются:

1. Занять всю сельскую местность до линии Сакба - Бейт-Сава.
2. Освободить Райхан, чтобы продвинуться к Думе с востока.
3. Подготовить удар с востока к базе бронетехнике в Харасте, дабы разрезать анклав на две части.
4. Расширить оперативную кишку в Харасте, чтобы обеспечить накопление войск в районе базы для встречного удара.
5. В среднесрочной перспективе на повестку дня выйдут вопросы последовательной зачистки Думы, Джобара, Харасты и других населенных пунктов в западной части анклава.

На текущий момент в Восточной Гуте продолжает находится большое кол-во гражданских лиц, которых боевики используют как живой щит. По мере сокращения территории анклава, гуманитарная обстановка в нем будет стремительно ухудшаться как для боевиков, так и для гражданских лиц.
Боевики пытаются использовать этот фактор как для давления на Асада через США и Ко, так и для обмена гражданских на гуманитарку. Показательно, что они проявили готовность отпустить часть заложников в обмен на гуманитарную помощь для себя. По всей видимости нехватка продовольствия и медикаментов на данном этапе сражения уже затрагивает и часть отрядов боевиков.


В целом, ситуация продолжает развиваться благоприятно для Асада и российско-иранской коалиции, и если не произойдет внешнего вмешательства затрудняющего проведение "Дамасской стали", то в среднесрочной перспективе анклав как минимум сократится на 50-60% от состояния на февраль 2018 года, а как максимум - Восточная Гута будет очищена от боевиков (возможно, часть из них проследует уже знакомым маршрутом в Идлиб в "зеленых автобусах"). Если Восточная Гута в течении весны будет очищена, то Асад будет иметь на руках большое кол-во свободных сил, которые он может использовать против Растанского котла, лагеря Ярмук и в провинции Дераа. Если будет усугубляться ситуация в северо-восточной Сирии, эти силы могут быть переброшены в провинции Ракка, Алеппо и Дейр-эз-Зор.


Спонсоры боевиков на данном этапе делают ставку на политическое и информационное давление, которое оказывается на РФ и Иран, дабы те вынудили Асада прекратить операцию. Тема "разбомбленных госпиталей" по-прежнему не отпускает.
От России по-прежнему требуют прекратить боевые действия ссылаясь на резолюцию СБ ООН, хотя в тексте резолюции никак не ограничиваются боевые действия против террористов не подпадающих под определение "умеренных". С учетом того, что это понятие трактуется всеми крайне произвольно и субъективно, как и говорилось ранее, резолюция СБ ООН никак не ограничивает Асада в проведении операции. Гуманитарные паузы, которые организует Россия, позволяют показать готовность выполнять гуманитарные пункты резолюции и демонстрировать нежелание их выполнять со стороны боевиков. Запад это конечно не оценит, но как и в случае Алеппо, гуманитарные коридоры сыграют свою роль, когда кольцо сократится до предела и начнется реальный выход заложников из развалин Думы и Харасты."

Полностью пост :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4031261.html

----------


## Шарфюрер

> М2 там ваще ни одного нет.


Ааа, ну значит обычные 24м

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ааа, ну значит обычные 24м


"Гефесты".

----------


## Шарфюрер

> "Гефесты".


Ясно, спасибо.

----------


## Pilot

катастрофа Ан-26 в Сирии при заходе на посадку :((((( больше 30 человек

----------


## Сергей72

Российский транспортный самолет разбился в Сирии, 32 человека погибли - Международные новости

----------


## Serjio

Откуда экипаж, не известно? И пассажирами кто был?

----------


## Nazar

6й армии самолет, наш местный..

----------


## Pilot

подтвердили 39 человек. Экипаж ваш, борт, говорят, Чкаловский. Но по борту не точно


По предварительным данным, разбившийся в Сирии Ан-26 с 2015 года имел бортовой номер RF-36162 (“26 красный”). Машина 1980 года постройки использовалась, в том числе, для проведения пресс-туров для журналистов. Один из таких туров состоялся в сентябре 2017 года. Тогда в тех же целях был задействован еще один Ан-26 с б/н RF-93996 (“24 красный”). Несмотря на это, разбившимся самолетом, на данный момент, считается именно “26”-ой.
Самолет совершал полет с авиабазы Кувейрис в провинции Алеппо на авиабазу Хмеймим в провинции Латакия. Расстояние между базами составляет чуть менее 200 километров. В 14:51 (местное время совпадает с московским) при заходе на посадку, приблизительно в 500 метрах от взлетно-посадочной полосы, самолет столкнулся с землей. В результате 26 пассажиров и 6 членов экипажа погибли. Сообщается, что не все на борту были военнослужащими - несколько пассажиров были гражданскими. 

UPD: Пегов сообщает, что среди погибших были сотрудники ЧВК + по неподтвержденной информации среди погибших был генерал-майор ВС РФ. Машина проверялась в Хмеймиме, в Кувейрисе двигатели не глушили и дополнительную проверку Ан-26 там не проходил.


ПыСы  Зейналова на той неделе с ними летала

----------


## Nazar

Список погибших военнослужащих..

----------


## Pilot

Из телеграм-канала Пегова:
Cамолет, разбившийся в Сирии, уже при заходе на посадку вел себя внештатно. Очевидцы сообщили WarGonzo о том, что он очень сильно накренился и садился «почти боком». Они также отметили, что в этот день в Латакии очень сильный ветер.

* * *

«Крушение произошло таким образом - самолет при заходе на посадку резко увело в сторону, где-то через секунд семь его развернуло обратно, затем он резко начал терять высоту, при ударе о землю судно перевернулось и оторвалось крыло, оно влетело в теплицы местных жителей, сам самолет понесло по земле дальше, пожар вспыхнул мгновенно».

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Список погибших военнослужащих..


И это только военнослужащие... Говорят, ещё гражданские были.

----------


## Pilot

39-31=8 гражданских?

----------


## Nazar

> 39-31=8 гражданских?


Видимо да, подозреваю ЧВКшники, если были, тоже к гражданским относятся.
Вот только с инициалами не все верно. Например кап1р. Сачук А.Н, а ген.м-р Еремеев В.В.

----------


## Pilot

или журналисты. поверили тех кто с мо прилетел, все на месте. но есть и другие. но и чвк могут быть.

----------


## stream

Экипаж самолёта есть в списке л/с?

----------


## PilotSU30

> Экипаж самолёта есть в списке л/с?


Да,Смирнов майор-квс

----------


## CRC

delete1234

----------


## stream

...самолет Ан-26 (бортовой номер 52), разбившийся в Сирии, входил в состав 33-го отдельного транспортного смешанного авиаполка (аэродром Левашово) 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3568310

...по данным публикаций Минобороны и представителей российских региональных властей, потери личного состава ВС РФ в ходе операции в Сирии составили 83 человека.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3460282?from=doc_vrez

----------


## SaVaGe10

...по данным публикаций Минобороны и представителей российских региональных властей, потери личного состава ВС РФ в ходе операции в Сирии составили 83 человека.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3460282?from=doc_vrez[/QUOTE]

Странная таблица. 154й вообще вы4еркнули?

----------


## Nazar

> Странная таблица. 154й вообще вы4еркнули?


А он что, в ходе военной операции в Сирии катастрофу потерпел?

----------


## SaVaGe10

> А он что, в ходе военной операции в Сирии катастрофу потерпел?


Летели военнослужащие РФ в командировку в Сирию. Этого мало? С4итаем суисидчика как номер раз, а потом вопрос... Неадекват, наложиммши руки на себя, что "в ходе"... Нет комментариев..

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Летели военнослужащие РФ в командировку в Сирию. Этого мало? С4итаем суисидчика как номер раз, а потом вопрос... Неадекват, наложиммши руки на себя, что "в ходе"... Нет комментариев..


Простите, што?!

----------


## SaVaGe10

> Простите, што?!


??? 4то, 4то? не понятен вопрос..

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ??? 4то, 4то? не понятен вопрос..


Может, Вам лучше проспаться или кофею принять? Чтобы немножко понятнее мысли излагались.

----------


## SaVaGe10

[QUOTE=Гравилётчик;160472]Может, Вам лучше проспаться или кофею принять? Чтобы немножко понятнее мысли излагались.

Первая боевая потеря по таблице. См выше где таблица всплыла. Этот 4еловек наложил на себя руки и попал в таблицу как потеря в Сирии. 


Дальше  можешь предложить отоспаться детям... Не хотел быть грубым

----------


## OKA

> Похоже нашими БШУ там английских ихтамнетов накрыло:
> https://news.day.az/world/981294.html


"Сирийская армия захватила в Восточной Гуте двух саудовских и одного британского офицера, воевавших на стороне террористов."





https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1722839.html

В могиле перевернулся гомосек Лоуренс  :Biggrin:

----------


## LansE293

Ожидаемая реакция бармалеев...



> Группировка «Джейш аль-Ислам» взяла на себя ответственность за крушение в Сирии Ан-26


Напечатала Медуза
Первоисточник - ежедневное ливанское издание на арабском языке Ad-Diyar говорит осторожно, что не имеют подтверждения и и лишь перепечатали новость со странички боевиков.
Сам материал (перевод частями, чтобы не постить угрозы и пр.бла-бла бармалеев):



> *Армия Ислама: Мы сбили российский самолет в ответ на бомбардировку России Гута*
> 7 марта 2018 в 00:50
> Армия Ислама объявила, что пять ее членов проникли в район глиссады аэродрома российской авиабазы ​​в Хмеймиме с тяжелым (видимо крупнокалиберным) пулеметом. Когда самолет приблизился к высоте 100 метров, они обстреляли и сбили его малым количеством патронов (видимо, первой же короткой очередью). 
> Армия Ислама сказала, что это была месть неверным, которые бомбили аль-Гуту, и они ответили, сбив самолет, перевозящий 30 российских офицеров, которые убивали народ в Сирии... и тд и тп).


ИМХО верится во все это с трудом: протащить в район между ДПРМ и БПРМ крупнокалиберный пулемет при достаточно серьезной охране авиабазы и постоянном патрулировании с воздуха - просто фантастика. Там и лежку с таким хоботом нигде не организовать. Кроме того АН-26 самолет не маленький, достаточно прочный и живучий. Свалить его короткой очередью с высоты 100 м... ИМХО сказки рассказывают в надежде поднять шум в прессе, что МО скрывает реальные факты и тд.

----------


## Nazar

> Летели военнослужащие РФ в командировку в Сирию. Этого мало? С4итаем суисидчика как номер раз, а потом вопрос... Неадекват, наложиммши руки на себя, что "в ходе"... Нет комментариев..


Проспитесь. Я лично ничего из вашего бреда не понял. Но судя по вашей логике, если вам выпишут командировочный в Сирию, а по дороге в аэропорт вас собьет машина, вас надо записывать в список погибших в ходе военной операции в Сирии? Перестаньте бредить.

----------


## OKA

> Ожидаемая реакция бармалеев...
> 
> Напечатала Медуза
> Первоисточник - ежедневное ливанское издание на арабском языке Ad-Diyar говорит осторожно, что не имеют подтверждения и и лишь перепечатали новость со странички боевиков.
> Сам материал (перевод частями, чтобы не постить угрозы и пр.бла-бла бармалеев):
> 
> ИМХО верится во все это с трудом: протащить в район между ДПРМ и БПРМ крупнокалиберный пулемет при достаточно серьезной охране авиабазы и постоянном патрулировании с воздуха - просто фантастика. Там и лежку с таким хоботом нигде не организовать. Кроме того АН-26 самолет не маленький, достаточно прочный и живучий. Свалить его короткой очередью с высоты 100 м... ИМХО сказки рассказывают в надежде поднять шум в прессе, что МО скрывает реальные факты и тд.


Предполагать можно в т.ч. выстрел из обычного гранатомёта... В крыло, например. Без всяких электроник.

Неизвестны зоны подконтрольные правительству вокруг баз.

----------


## LansE293

> Предполагать можно в т.ч. выстрел из обычного гранатомёта... В крыло, например. Без всяких электроник.
> Неизвестны зоны подконтрольные правительству вокруг баз.


А есть примеры попаданий из РПГ в самолет на глиссаде на высоте 100 м? Я знаю только два случая попаданий по вертушкам (Абхазия-Грузия и Карабах), но там высота и скорость были существенно ниже.
Вообще предполагать можно что угодно, вплоть до атаки ястреба. Но пока имеем свидетельство о сложном заходе при сильном ветре, слова МО РФ о отсутствии огневого воздействия на борт и о возможном отказе техники и ничем не подтвержденную "заявку" «Джейш аль-Ислам».

----------


## stream

https://www.nsk.kp.ru/online/news/30...zen.yandex.com 

*С летчиком, разбившегося в Сирии Ан-26, попрощаются в Новосибирске
*
На борту разбившегося в Сирии Ан-26 был уроженец Новосибирска. Старший лейтенант Денис Сафронов был вторым пилотом транспортного самолета, потерпевшего катастрофу 6 марта. Это была первая командировка летчика в арабскую республику. Недавно офицеру исполнилось 27 лет. Дома у него остались жена и маленький ребёнок.
— Денис родился и вырос в Новосибирске, прошёл юношескую подготовку в учебном авиационном центре имени А. И. Покрышкина на планере и на самолёте Як-52. Пять лет назад окончил Краснодарское высшее военное училище лётчиков. Проходил службу в Ленинградской области вторым пилотом на самолёте Ан-26, — сообщил новосибирец Сергей Шейфер в паблике новосибирской службы эвакуации «АСТ-54» во «ВКонтакте».

Прощание с Денисом пройдёт в субботу, 10 марта на Заельцовском кладбище.

----------


## OKA



----------


## LansE293

*Подтверждается технический характер аварии АН-26 в Сирии*




> Предполагается, что при выпуске закрылков один из них по непонятной причине просто вырвало, после чего Ан-26 резко накренился в сторону и совершил так называемый клевок, перейдя в крутое пикирование с высоты в несколько сотен метров.


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3569258

----------


## Pilot

спутниковые снимки Хмеймима  https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3117571.html

----------


## OKA

"Бойцы сирийской армии освободили в воскресенье населенный пункт Мдейра в Восточной Гуте и вышли к пригороду Хараста (8 км от Дамаска). Об этом сообщило агентство SANA.

По его информации, правительственные силы в ходе проведенной операции разделили регион, расположенный на подступах к столице, на северную и южную зоны, чтобы создать условия для безопасного выхода населения через гуманитарные коридоры Джисрейн - Млеха и Эль-Вафидин.

Войскам удалось перекрыть линии снабжения бандформирований, обороняющихся в городе-спутнике Дума (12 км от Дамаска), а также соединиться с гарнизоном, который был блокирован боевиками на окраине Харасты. Как ожидается, в ближайшие часы командование ВС республики объявит об установлении полного контроля над этим пригородом, расположенным у стратегического шоссе Дамаск - Хомс.

Сирийские военные ведут боевые действия против террористов в перерывах между гуманитарными паузами, установленными по инициативе России в Восточной Гуте с 09:00 (10:00 мск) до 14:00 (15:00 мск) по местному времени. В воскресенье они вплотную подошли к позициям противника у поселка Эфтерис и ферм Джисрейн. По свидетельству местных шейхов, в этом районе террористы из группировки "Джебхат ан-Нусра" (запрещена в РФ) удерживают в заложниках большую группу жителей, которые хотят перейти на подконтрольную правительству территорию.

Как передало агентство SANA, сотни людей вышли в воскресенье на демонстрации, состоявшиеся в Сакбе и Хамурии в Восточной Гуте. Их участники призвали сирийскую армию взять под защиту эти населенные пункты и изгнать оттуда вооруженные группировки.

По сведениям телестанции Al-Manar, войска контролируют сейчас 54% территории Восточной Гуты. Президент республики Башар Асад заявил 4 марта, что "сирийская армия будет продолжать антитеррористическую операцию в Гуте, но при этом соблюдать установленные гуманитарные паузы для выхода мирных граждан"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: сирийские войска разделили Восточную Гуту на две зоны - Международная панорама - ТАСС



"Группировки боевиков в Восточной Гуте начали бои друг с другом после требования о размежевании "Фейлак ар-Рахман" с запрещенной в РФ террористической организацией "Джебхат ан-Нусра" с целью дальнейшего обсуждения их вывода из района, сообщил журналистам в понедельник представитель Центра по примирению враждующих сторон генерал-майор Владимир Золотухин.

"После выдвижения центром по примирению враждующих сторон требований о немедленном размежевании группировки "Фейлак ар-Рахман" с террористической организацией "Джебхат ан-Нусра" с целью обсуждения их дальнейшего вывода из района, началось противостояние группировок. На улицах идут открытые бои между членами НВФ, мирные жители вынуждены искать укрытие, чтобы не стать случайными жертвами боевых действий", - сказал он.

Накануне состоялись переговоры представителей Центра с лидерами незаконных вооруженных формирований "Фейлак ар-Рахман", на которой было выдвинуто соответствующее требование."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Восточной Гуте начались уличные столкновения между боевиками - Политика - ТАСС



"В ходе зачистки в Восточной Гуте населенного пункта Афтрис после выхода оттуда боевиков правительственные силы Сирии обнаружили кустарную мастерскую по изготовлению химических боеприпасов. Об этом сообщил полковник сирийской армии Ферраз Ибрагим.

"Предположительно, снаряжение указанных боеприпасов могло производиться в рамках подготовки провокации для обвинения правительственных войск в применении химического оружия", - рассказал полковник.

Ранее заместитель главы МИД Сирии Фейсал Микдад сообщал, что боевики в Восточной Гуте намерены инсценировать химическую атаку и обвинить в ней правительственные силы. Он рассказал также, что террористы группировки "Тахрир аш-Шам" намеревались "принести в жертву" несколько женщин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Восточной Гуте найдена мастерская по производству химических боеприпасов - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "В ходе зачистки в Восточной Гуте населенного пункта Афтрис после выхода оттуда боевиков правительственные силы Сирии обнаружили кустарную мастерскую по изготовлению химических боеприпасов. Об этом сообщил полковник сирийской армии Ферраз Ибрагим.
> "Предположительно, снаряжение указанных боеприпасов могло производиться в рамках подготовки провокации для обвинения правительственных войск в применении химического оружия", - рассказал полковник.


Провокация не состоялась и Хейли "возбудилась"...

На заседании СБ ООН Хейли заявила, что Сирия и Россия не выполняют принятую 24 февраля резолюцию 2401 по режиму прекращения огня, "потому что они так и планировали". "В последние две недели российский и сирийский режим были очень заняты наклеиванием ярлыков "террористическая группа" на каждую оппозиционную группу в Восточной Гуте", — заявила Хейли.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180312/1516198300.html

----------


## OKA

> Провокация не состоялась и Хейли "возбудилась"...
> 
> На заседании СБ ООН Хейли заявила, что Сирия и Россия не выполняют принятую 24 февраля резолюцию 2401 по режиму прекращения огня, "потому что они так и планировали". "В последние две недели российский и сирийский режим были очень заняты наклеиванием ярлыков "террористическая группа" на каждую оппозиционную группу в Восточной Гуте", — заявила Хейли.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180312/1516198300.html


"США могут вновь нанести удары по сирийским правительственным войскам, если Совет Безопасности ООН окажется не в силах установить режим прекращения огня в Восточной Гуте под Дамаском.

«Мы также предупреждаем любую страну, которая хочет навязать свою волю путем химических атак и невыносимых страданий, в особенности это касается сирийского режима: Соединенные Штаты по-прежнему готовы действовать, если это необходимо», - заявила постпред США при ООН Никки Хейли..."

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3047418/


Невыносимо страдают от ударов ВКС бородатые "белые каски"))

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-123538639_633615

----------


## Avia M

> "США могут вновь нанести удары по сирийским правительственным войскам


Со своими "стрелками полоумными" и полисменами разобрались бы. Гнобят понимаешь мирное население при попустительстве режима. Дождутся, "марсиане" нанесут удары ...

----------


## Nazar

Так старое же. Уже успели и наклейки для моделек напечатать, более полугода назад.

----------


## OKA

"Глава российского Генштаба генерал армии Валерий Герасимов дал оценку ситуации в Сирии

Число нарушений режима прекращения боевых действий в Сирии неуклонно снижается, но наиболее напряженная обстановка сложилась в Восточной Гуте, заявил на селекторном совещании начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации генерал армии Валерий Герасимов.

«Одной из важнейших задач, решаемых в настоящее время Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации, является стабилизация обстановки в Сирийской Арабской Республике.  В результате реализации астанинских договоренностей успешно функционируют зоны деэскалации в провинциях Идлиб, Хомс и на юге Сирии», – пояснил глава российского Генштаба.

«Наиболее напряженная обстановка сложилась в пригороде Дамаска Восточной Гуте, где незаконные вооруженные формирования продолжают систематические обстрелы жилых кварталов столицы Сирии. В результате огня боевиков только за последний месяц погибли 15 и ранено 133 мирных жителя», – отметил Валерий Герасимов, добавив, что террористы и примкнувшие к ним формирования так называемой «умеренной» оппозиции насильно удерживают местных жителей, используя их в качестве «живого щита». Ими жестко пресекаются протестные акции населения Восточной Гуты, которому под угрозой смерти запрещается покидать данный район.

Глава российского Генштаба отметил, что «только вчера при разгоне демонстраций в населенном пункте Хаммурия террористами были расстреляны четыре и ранены 10 человек, а в населенном пункте Кафр-Батна убито пять и ранено 12 мирных граждан».

«Но несмотря на постоянные попытки боевиков сорвать мирные инициативы в Восточной Гуте, обстановка в пригороде Дамаска имеет тенденцию к стабилизации. С начала действия резолюции Совета Безопасности ООН 2401 от 24 февраля 2018 года по созданному Российской Федерацией гуманитарному коридору из Восточной Гуты выведено 145 мирных граждан и 13 представителей вооруженной оппозиции, в том числе этой ночью 76 человек», — сообщил начальник Генерального штаба и привел еще ряд фактов и цифр, свидетельствующих о предпринимаемых Россией  усилиях по стабилизации обстановки в регионе.

Например, по договоренности с лидерами боевиков сегодня планируется вывод из района Думы еще более 1000 боевиков и мирных жителей.

Российским центром по примирению враждующих сторон организовано 11 гуманитарных акций, в ходе которых нуждающимся гражданам оказана медицинская помощь, доставлены продукты питания и предметы первой необходимости.

Принимаемые меры позволили организовать проведение двух гуманитарных конвоев ООН и Сирийского Арабского Красного Полумесяца, которыми в Восточную Гуту было доставлено 318 тонн продовольствия и медикаментов.

Валерий Герасимов также прокомментировал информацию о готовящихся провокациях в Восточной Гуте.

«У нас имеется достоверная информация о подготовке боевиками инсценировки применения правительственными войсками химического оружия против мирного населения. В этих целях в нескольких районах Восточной Гуты собрана массовка из привезенных из других районов женщин, детей и стариков, которым предстоит изображать жертв химического инцидента», — сообщил начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил России.

По его информации, на месте «уже находятся активисты «Белых касок» и съемочные группы с аппаратурой спутниковой видеотрансляции».

«Это подтверждается обнаружением лаборатории по производству химического оружия в освобожденном от террористов населенном пункте Афтрисс», — пояснил Валерий Герасимов.

«По имеющимся сведениям, после провокации США планируют обвинить в применении химического оружия правительственные войска Сирии, предоставить мировому сообществу так называемые «доказательства» якобы массовой гибели мирного населения по вине сирийского правительства и «поддерживающего его российского руководства», — отметил начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил России.

В качестве ответной меры Вашингтон, как сообщил Валерий Герасимов, «планирует нанести ракетно-бомбовый удар по правительственным кварталам Дамаска».

«При этом в Дамаске в учреждениях и на объектах Минобороны Сирии сейчас находятся российские военные советники, представители Центра примирения враждующих сторон и военные полицейские», – подчеркнул Валерий Герасимов.

 «В случае возникновения угрозы жизни нашим военнослужащим Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации примут ответные меры воздействия как по ракетам, так и носителям, которые их будут применять», – заявил начальник Генерального штаба.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2166194@egNews

Ответные меры по носителям- это правильно. А вот если  "носители" эти, наземного базирования, и расположены в соседних г-вах- как быть? ))
Ну или с моря "томагавками" потыкают)) За амерами не заржавеет, а вот насчёт "обратки"- эт вряд ли...

----------


## OKA

"13 марта 2018 г. по инициативе российской стороны состоялся телефонный разговор начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации – первого заместителя Министра обороны Российской Федерации генерала армии Валерия Герасимова с председателем Комитета начальников штабов вооруженных сил США генералом Джозефом Данфордом.

Обсуждены вопросы, связанные с ситуацией в Сирийской Арабской Республике, а также обстановка в Восточной Гуте.

Генерал армии В.В.Герасимов и генерал Дж.Данфорд договорились продолжить двусторонние контакты.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/wo...2166602@egNews

----------


## AC

> ...По предварительным данным, разбившийся в Сирии Ан-26 с 2015 года имел бортовой номер RF-36162 (“26 красный”)...


На Aviation Safety он внесён в реестр как RF-92955 №52 c/n 10107...
https://aviation-safety.net/database...?id=20180306-0
Верно?

----------


## Pilot

Американский многоцелевой военный вертолёт типа HH-60 Black Hawk («Чёрный ястреб») потерпел крушение у сирийско-иракской границы, передаёт АBC News со ссылкой на Пентагон.

Сообщается, что на борту винтокрылой машины находились 7 военнослужащих.

вероятно, все погибли.

----------


## Pilot

БАГДАД, 16 марта 2018, 07:36 — REGNUM В Ираке потерпел крушение американский военно-транспортный вертолёт Chinook. Авиакатастрофа произошла на западе страны в провинции Анбар, граничащей с Сирией. В результате погибли шестеро из семи членов экипажа, как сообщает телеканал Al Mayadeen.

Винтокрылая машина сопровождала другой вертолёт Black Hawk и рухнула в районе фосфатного завода. В качестве предварительной причины крушения названа техническая неисправность. Из-за неполадок вертолёт упал, после чего загорелся.

Телеканал CNN сообщает, что вечером 15 марта на сирийско-иракской границе потерпел крушение вертолёт ВВС США HH-60 Black Hawk (Чёрный ястреб). По словам журналистов, машина совершала рядовой полёт по переброске обслуживающего персонала и сопутствующего груза на базу США Ат-Танаф в Сирии. Пентагон уже успел прокомментировать ситуацию и заявил, что на борту было семь человек и все погибли.

----------


## Pilot

джейш ислам утверждают, что применили Осу против вертолетов в Гуте.

----------


## Nazar

> джейш ислам утверждают, что применили Осу против вертолетов в Гуте.


Так уже применяли два года назад. И нынешнее фото, подозрительно схоже с предыдущим..
http://vestnik-rm.ru/news-4-16660.ht...ce=warfiles.ru
Боезапас, как я понимаю, с "братской" Украины..

----------


## Pilot

пуск в другую сторону. И применяли в другом месте.. ее тогда искали и, вроде, уничтожили. А эта в Гуте. заявляют о сбитой вертушке, но пока нет подтверждения

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Видео работы "Осы" (Джейшь аль-Ислам) по вертолёту САА

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/974791300250787840

Пилот жив



https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...00309666111491

----------


## lindr

> Боезапас, как я понимаю, с "братской" Украины..


Местная с базы ПВО, Одну ОСУ отбили неделю назад, вторую ищут уже лет шесть.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Медиа-активисты, поддерживающие армию Сирии, сообщают о том, что этим вечером несколько взрывов прогремели в воздухе недалёко от российский авиабазы Хмеймим в провинции Латакия.
Грохот разрывов был отчетливо слышен жителям близлежащего города Джебла. Очевидцы уточняют, что был уничтожен «неизвестный объект» у побережья Средиземного моря.
По предварительным данным, цель была поражена двумя ракетами ЗРПК «Панцирь»
МОЛНИЯ: Ракеты ПВО РФ сбили неизвестный объект вблизи авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии | Русская весна

Moments ago
Russia air defense systems in #Khmemeim AB #Latakia intercepted an unidentified object/s over the sea. 
2 missiles were launched.
https://twitter.com/WaelAlRussi/stat...46143414620161

----------


## LansE293

> пуск в другую сторону. И применяли в другом месте.. ее тогда искали и, вроде, уничтожили. А эта в Гуте. заявляют о сбитой вертушке, но пока нет подтверждения





Подпись: Наблюдайте за тем, как нацелиться и повредить вертолет в небе восточной ракеты «Гута» из системы противовоздушной обороны «OSA». Скорее всего речь о неудачной попытке сбить или о повреждении.



> Сирийский репортёр с места событий сообщил, что неудачей закончилась попытка боевиков «Армии Ислама» сбить один из военных вертолётов САА над Восточной Гутой с помощью системы ПВО «Оса», которая базируется в городе Дума.


http://rusvesna.su/news/1521239209

----------


## OKA



----------


## Pilot

Бармалеи заявили о сбитом военном летательном аппарате. Пока не уточняют какой. Район Каламун

----------


## lindr

Су-24МК говорят

----------


## Иваныч

Описывается американский план нанесения удара по Сирии.
Много поступает непроверенной информации, якобы о взлётах В-52, В-1,
но подтверждения нет. Возможно это связано с происходящими выборами.

----------


## Polikarpoff

МОЛНИЯ: Боевики сбили Су-24 в Сирии (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна

----------


## Nazar

> МОЛНИЯ: Боевики сбили Су-24 в Сирии (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна


А что эти обезьяны черножопые орут то так? Чуть не оглох, блин..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что эти обезьяны черножопые орут то так? Чуть не оглох, блин..


Дык верно ты их назвал, вот и оруть... У меня планшет так заорал, что я подумал что супруга в соседней комнате оглохнет, и сразу вырубил.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Гравилётчик

> 


Чёт не очень похоже на тяжеленный утюг Су-24, если честно...

----------


## LansE293

> Боевики из группировки «Джейш Тахрир аш-Шам» сбили в регионе Восточный Каламун самолет Су-24, принадлежащий ВВС Сирии. Момент падения попал на видео, которое в воскресенье, 18 марта, публикует Telegram-канал Directorate 4, занимающийся мониторингом деятельности террористов.
> 
> На кадрах видно, как подбитый самолет начинает резко снижаться, оставляя за собой след черного дыма, и падает. В конце ролика в кадр попадают и сами террористы, которые победно вскидывают руки. Как уточняет канал, судьба экипажа пока не известна.
> 
> По данным Al-Masdar News, самолет упал на территорию, контролируемую сирийскими правительственными войсками. В свою очередь, издание Syria Call News со ссылкой на источники сообщило, что воздушное судно было сбито из наземной ракетной установки и упало неподалеку от цементной фабрики. При этом пилоту якобы удалось катапультироваться, однако другой информации о нем пока нет.


https://lenta.ru/news/2018/03/18/su24/
Вообще больше похоже на СУ-22 или МИГ-29, соответственно, и сообщение о одном пилоте. Но МИГ-29 маловероятно, сирийцы их берегут и последний год для ударов по земле не используют.




> Самолет сирийских ВВС был сбит боевиками в воскресенье в районе хребта Каламун в провинции Дамаск.
> Пресс-служба «Свободной сирийской армии» опубликовала фото, на котором запечатлен момент падения боевого самолета Су-22, вылетевшего сегодня утром из аэропорта Ан-Насирия в Восточном Каламуне.
> По данным местных СМИ, пилот успел катапультироваться. Сирийский бомбардировщик рухнул на подконтрольной правительственным войскам территории.


https://iz.ru/721513/2018-03-18/boev...vintcii-damask

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Россия решила усилить военную группировку в Сирии.

В распоряжении информационно-новостного агентства Avia.pro оказались видеокадры того, как накануне днём, над окраиной Еревана (Армения), были замечены шесть российских боевых самолётов. Источник указывает на то, что речь, вероятней всего, идёт об истребителях МиГ-29, которые направлялись к границе Ирана, что, указывает на тот факт, что командование ВКС Российской Федерации решило увеличить военную группировку в Сирии.

Специалисты полагают, что в ближайшем времени, все силы российских ВКС и ВВС Сирии, будут брошены на освобождение окрестностей столицы Сирии, однако, важно учитывать, что каких-либо официальных подтверждений этим сведениям пока что не поступало.

Днём ранее сообщалось о том, что правительственные силы Сирии предоставили боевикам возможность сложить оружие и покинуть свои позиции вблизи Дамаска, чем, по официальным данным, воспользовалось около сотни джихадистов, которые опасаются массированных авиаударов._
Россия перебросила в Сирию 6 истребителей МиГ-29

----------


## Гравилётчик

> _Россия решила усилить военную группировку в Сирии.
> 
> В распоряжении информационно-новостного агентства Avia.pro оказались видеокадры того, как накануне днём, над окраиной Еревана (Армения), были замечены шесть российских боевых самолётов. Источник указывает на то, что речь, вероятней всего, идёт об истребителях МиГ-29, которые направлялись к границе Ирана, что, указывает на тот факт, что командование ВКС Российской Федерации решило увеличить военную группировку в Сирии.
> 
> Специалисты полагают, что в ближайшем времени, все силы российских ВКС и ВВС Сирии, будут брошены на освобождение окрестностей столицы Сирии, однако, важно учитывать, что каких-либо официальных подтверждений этим сведениям пока что не поступало.
> 
> Днём ранее сообщалось о том, что правительственные силы Сирии предоставили боевикам возможность сложить оружие и покинуть свои позиции вблизи Дамаска, чем, по официальным данным, воспользовалось около сотни джихадистов, которые опасаются массированных авиаударов._
> Россия перебросила в Сирию 6 истребителей МиГ-29


Бред полнейший. Это же Стрижи.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Бред полнейший. Это же Стрижи.


Совершенно верно. Которые прилетали в Эребуни для выступления в честь дня российско-армянской дружбы, причем летали на местных машинах.

----------


## Let_nab

*СМИ: коалиция во главе с США эвакуировала несколько главарей ИГ на северо-востоке Сирии*
https://news.mail.ru/politics/32890469/?frommail=1

ТАСС, 19 марта. Вертолеты возглавляемой США международной коалиции эвакуировали четырех главарей террористической организации «Исламское государство» (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) в провинции Хасеке на северо-востоке Сирии. Об этом в понедельник сообщило агентство SANA со ссылкой на источник.

По его сведениям, утром в пригороде населенного пункта Камышлы приземлились три вертолета коалиции. Военнослужащие сопровождали четырех человек, которые находились в так называемом центре главарей ИГ. Боевиков, которые по данным SANA были иракского происхождения, посадили на борт и увезли в неизвестном направлении.

Источник: https://www.sana.sy/ru/?p=138896

*Вертолеты «международной коалиции» эвакуировали 4 главарей ДАИШ*

В рамках поддержки терроризма Соединенные Штаты продолжают оберегать оставшиеся вооруженные группировки в провинции Хасаке на северо-востоке Сирии.

Оттуда вертолетами так называемой «международной коалиции», возглавляемой США, вновь были эвакуированы террористы.

По сообщению местных источников, к югу от города Тель-Хамис в районе между селениями Аль-Джиси и Калу приземлились три вертолета «коалиции», забрав на борт четырех главарей ДАИШ иракского происхождения и увезя их в неизвестном направлении.

Стоит напомнить, что подобная операция была проведена 26 февраля к востоку от города Аш-Шаддади провинции Хасаке. Все это подтверждает наличие прямых связей между «коалицией» и террористической организацией ДАИШ.

----------


## Казанец

В который раз уже. Вот интересно, у бармалеев ПЗРК почему-то всегда под рукой и в нужном месте в нужное время - то наш, то сирийский какой-нибудь самолёт собьют, один, другой, третий... А этих почему никто не сбивает? Не караулят? ПЗРК нету? Осведомители мух не ловят?

----------


## OKA

Ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4059701.html



https://anhar.livejournal.com

----------


## OKA



----------


## MaxSafaniuk

*Украинский вклад в поставки оружия джихадистам в Сирию при помощи США и Болгарии в 2018 г.*https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1773879.html


Война в Сирии не заканчивается. США снова накачивают сирийских боевиков оружием из Восточной Европы. *EADaily* продолжает следить за поставками: только в феврале и только из Болгарии американские подрядчики Пентагона получили 23 тонны боеприпасов для сирийских джихадистов. Часть из них используется сугубо исламскими джихадистами, а в официальных документах Пентагон не расшифровывает виды боеприпасов, которые поставляет в Сирию.
*23 тонны смерти*
По данным международного портала таможенных деклараций Panjiva, в феврале болгарские предприятия совершили две поставки боеприпасов в США. Так, 16 февраля болгарское предприятие по производству боеприпасов «Дунарит» отгрузило для американского подразделения британской корпорации Chemring Military Products 5,7 тонн снарядов и минометных бомб. Из Болгарии груз доставили в немецкий порт Бремерхавен, а оттуда контейнеровозом Philadelphia Express — в американский Чарльстон. Оттуда вооружения доставляют в основном в Иорданию, где располагается один из штабов по распределению вооружений среди лояльных США в Сирии сил. Об этом подробно рассказывал один из командиров «Сирийской свободной армии».





Тем же маршрутом, в Чарльстон из Бремерхавена, 25 февраля британская корпорация получила 17,3 тонны вооружений уже от крупнейшего производителя вооружений Болгарии — «Вазовского машиностроительного завода» (VMZ). Основные виды поставленных боеприпасов — ракеты «Град» и заряды для переносных гранатометов РПГ-7.







Все виды этих боеприпасы активно используются именно сирийскими боевиками. Напомним, что ракетами «Град» джихадисты обстреливают и российскую авиабазу в Хмеймиме.
Сама же Chemring Military Products была названа в сентябре прошлого года одной из четырех компаний, которая по контракту с Пентагоном будет поставлять вооружения не стандартов НАТО партнерам США по борьбе с запрещенным «Исламским государством» в Ираке и Сирии. Picatinny Arsenal, структура снабжения войск армии США, сообщила о пяти контрактах на общую сумму до $ 500 млн. Закупки идут по программе поддержки союзников США нестандартным вооружением, в рамках которой в Сирию и поставляются оружие и боеприпасы.


По данным сайта Федеральной системы закупок США, Департамент американской армии «Командование объединенных вооружений» (Joint Munitions CMD) поручил Chemring Military Products только по одному контракту на $ 73 тыс. осуществить поставку боеприпасов и минометных систем из Болгарии для использования вне США до 8 мая этого года.




*Ставка на советское: в 2019 году боевикам передадут 25 тыс. автоматов Калашникова*
10 тонн боеприпасов в февральских поставках — ракеты «Град», которые используются сугубо исламистскими боевиками. Например, джихадистской группировкой «Ахрар аль-Шам», которая размещается в провинции Идлиб.



«Грады» от VMZ остаются самым востребованным и мощным оружием у джихадистов. Фото: twitter.com.
Этот вид боеприпасов не расшифровывается в документе по финансированию программы подготовки и вооружения сил для противостоянии «Исламскому государству» в Ираке и Сирии (CTEF), опубликованному 18 февраля. Зато говорится о том, что Пентагон по-прежнему будет делать ставку на вооружение боевиков недорогим, простым в использовании, но надежным оружием советского образца. На Сирию планируется выделить $ 500 млн в этом году и $ 300 млн — в следующем.




Программа «Финансирования подготовки и вооружения сил для противостоянии „Исламскому государству“ в Ираке и Сирии (CTEF)».





Из программы «Финансирования подготовки и вооружения сил для противостоянии „Исламскому государству“ в Ираке и Сирии (CTEF)».
Основные затраты — закупка нестандартных вооружений и боеприпасов. Например, в 2019 году Пентагон предлагает закупить для сирийской «оппозиции» 25 тысяч автоматов АК-47, 1500 модернизированных пулеметов Калашникова (ПКМ), 500 станковых крупнокалиберных пулеметов ДШК, 400 ручных противотанковых гранатометов РПГ-7.




Из программы «Финансирования подготовки и вооружения сил для противостоянии „Исламскому государству“ в Ираке и Сирии (CTEF)».




В документе говорится, что Пентагон собирается обеспечить вооружение 60−65 тысяч боевиков сирийской «оппозиции». Часть из них, очевидно, относится к силам SDF во главе с сирийскими курдами, которые освобождали Ракку. Другая часть — исламистским группировкам, которые не подпадают под запрет. Сегодня он распространяется только на ИГ и «Хайят Тахрир аль-Шам», которая является сирийской «Аль-Каидой», хотя и заявляет о разрыве отношений с ней.
*EADaily* следит за поставками вооружений в Сирии и не раз уже писало о них. Оружием из Восточной Европы боевиков снабжают Саудовская Аравия и США. И с каждым годом поставки только увеличиваются. Например, в 2016 году только Болгария увеличила продажи советских образцов вооружений двум странам в три раза. Компании и госорганы США и Саудовской Аравии приобрели болгарских оружия и боеприпасов на 239 млн евро и 97,8 млн евро, что в целом составило треть всего оружейного экспорта из Болгарии. По сравнению с 2015 годом общие продажи вооружений для двух стран выросли почти в три раза — со 121 млн евро до 336,2 млн евро.
*Новый расцвет болгарских оружейников. Украина — «в теме».*
Несмотря на заявления Дональда Трампа о желании закончить войну в Сирии, она продолжается и США подбрасывают оружие в «огонь». Причем, прошлый год, когда Дональд Трамп только заступил в должность президента, не стал исключением. Об этом можно судить, например, по финансовым результатам работы «Вазовского машиностроительного завода» (VMZ), которые опубликовало болгарское издание «Труд». За 9 месяцев 2017 года крупнейшее в стране предприятие по производству вооружений увеличило выпуск продукции по сравнению с 2016 годом почти на треть — до 400 млн левов ($ 250 млн), и получило прибыль в 152 млн левов ($ 95 млн). При этом дополнительно были наняты 900 новых сотрудников. Данные были опубликованы в ноябре и, как сообщили в «Труде», до конца года VMZ должно было успеть выполнить контрактов еще на 130 млн левов ($ 81 млн.).
Выросли, очевидно, продажи и у других болгарских производителей. Продолжались, например, закупки у предприятия «Арсенал». Так, по данным сайта таможенных деклараций Importgenius, в июне 2017 года «дочка» компании, Spring Factory Co, поставила закупщику Пентагона UDC USA («Украинский оборонный консалтинг») 53 тысячи магазинов к автоматам АК-47.





А скандальноизвестная Purple Shovel должна была до 22 сентября поставить Главному управлению войск специального назначения Минобороны США (US SOCOM) переносных ракетных гранатометов РПГ-7 на $ 4,2 млн.








*EADaily* обнаружило, что в прошлом году в производстве болгарских вооружений начала принимать активное участие Украина. Предприятия страны поставляли оружейным компаниям Болгарии капсюли-воспламенители и капсюли-детонаторы для производства зенитных снарядов, гранатометных выстрелов, снарядов для автоматических пушек ЗУ-23 и зенитных установок «Шилка». По имеющимся в распоряжении таможенным актам отгрузки, во второй половине 2017 года «дочка» госкомпании «Укрспецэкспорт», «Укринмаш», отгрузила болгарской «Аркус» около 8 млн капсюлей.









«Аркус» стала известна после того, как засветилась в поставках сирийским боевикам в декабре 2016 года. Тогда, после освобождения Алеппо, правительственные войска показали болгарской журналистке Диляне Гайтанджиевой обнаруженный склад с болгарскими боеприпасами.





В ящиках находились ракеты «Град», сделанные на «Вазовском машиностроительном заводе». Экспортером при этом на ярлыках была указана компания «Аркус». На сайте Федеральной системы закупок США говорится, что в марте прошлого года подрядчик Пентагона по программе нестандартных вооружений Alliance Techsystems Operations подписал с болгарской компанией контракт на поставку боеприпасов и их компонентов на $ 54 млн.





Можно предположить, что две февральские поставки 23 тонн боеприпасов для сирийских боевиков были не единственными. В таможенных декларациях говорится о том, что перевозкой занималось судно Philadelphia Express. По данным навигационного портала Marinetraffic, 18 марта контейнеровоз покинул немецкий Бремерхавен и снова следует в американский Чарльстон, куда должен прибыть в следующий понедельник, 26 марта.

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

С беспрецедентно серьезной проблемой по всему восточному Средиземноморью столкнулись авиационные службы и самолеты, - сообщает 21.03.2018 года Elinotourkika со ссылкой на кипрский источник Phileleftheros.
https://ellinotourkika.eu/2018…-sima-gps/


Навигационные системы самолетов и электронные системы позиционирования GPS не отражают правильного расположения самолетов, что вызывает опасения в части безопасности полетов. В связи с этим органы гражданской авиации Кипра и Турции были вынуждены выдать чрезвычайные уведомления NOTAM (NOtice To AirMen - оперативно распространяемая информация (извещения) об изменениях в правилах проведения и обеспечения полётов и аэронавигационной информации).
В сообщении NOTAM Департамента гражданской авиации Кипра - A0356 / 18 - говорится, что командиры воздушных судов докладывают о прерывании сигналов GPS в некоторых районах, что является чрезвычайно опасным.


Органы, отвечающие за  безопасность полетов, настороженно относятся к этой серьезной проблеме.  Причинами нестабильности работы GPS называются, предположительно, помехи в связи с работой электронных систем в районе боевых действий в Сирии или некорректная работа спутников GPS, покрывающих площадь Средиземноморья.
За прошедшие два месяца уже сообщалось о подобных случаях, но особенно проблема с GPS навигацией обострилась в недавние дни и конкретно за последние 48 часов, о чем сообщают экипажи воздушных судов.
Провал в работе систем возникает с разными интервалами в разных районах.
Сбой выражается в двух формах: прекращение сигнала или неправильное определение места положения.
Следует, однако, отметить, что у самолетов также есть альтернативные системы позиционирования в дополнение к известному GPS. Это инерциальные навигационные системы с лазерным управлением.
Издание сообщает, что во время сбоя навигации в воздушном пространстве замечены как американские, так и российские специальные самолеты, которые могут потенциально вызвать проблему.
Вместе с тем, источник уклоняется от прямого обвинения США и России.
Более того, международные инциденты с безопасностью полетов были отмечены и НАСА. Из  более 80-ти зарегистрированных подобных инцидентов объяснения и причины были найдены только для 30-ти.

----------


## APKAH

> но особенно проблема с GPS навигацией обострилась в недавние дни и конкретно за последние 48 часов


А несколько дней назад как раз Ми-8МТПР-1 невзначай объявился в Сирии...

----------


## OKA

> С беспрецедентно серьезной проблемой по всему восточному Средиземноморью столкнулись авиационные службы и самолеты, - сообщает 21.03.2018 года Elinotourkika со ссылкой на кипрский источник Phileleftheros.
> https://ellinotourkika.eu/2018…-sima-gps/
> 
> 
> [FONT="]Навигационные системы самолетов и электронные системы позиционирования GPS не отражают правильного расположения самолетов, что вызывает опасения в части безопасности полетов. В связи с этим органы гражданской авиации Кипра и Турции были вынуждены выдать чрезвычайные уведомления NOTAM (NOtice To AirMen - оперативно распространяемая информация (извещения) об изменениях в правилах проведения и обеспечения полётов и аэронавигационной информации).[/FONT]
> [FONT="]В сообщении NOTAM Департамента гражданской авиации Кипра - A0356 / 18 - говорится, что командиры воздушных судов докладывают о прерывании сигналов GPS в некоторых районах, что является чрезвычайно опасным.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT="]Органы, отвечающие за  безопасность полетов, настороженно относятся к этой серьезной проблеме.  Причинами нестабильности работы GPS называются, предположительно, помехи в связи с работой электронных систем в районе боевых действий в Сирии или некорректная работа спутников GPS, покрывающих площадь Средиземноморья.[/FONT]
> ...


Источник :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1777423.html

Репост :

Познавательно про лайнеры

----------


## OKA

В Айн-Терме :



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4818124

Там же :






"После потери ферм Айн-Тарма и начала боев за овладение Айн-Тармом, у боевиков в южном котле произошел слом и они согласились на капитуляцию и вывоз в Идлиб.

1. Процесс сдачи Южного Котла начнется завтра с 9 утра (по другим данным - в 15-00) и продлится по понедельник включительно.
2. Боевики "Файлах-аль-Рахман" и "Ан-Нусры" сдают: Айн-Тарм, Ирбин, Замалку и Джобар (о да!).
3. Котел покинут около 7000 человек (боевики + члены их семей + гражданские, которые сами того пожелают).
4. Боевики обязуются сдать все тяжелое вооружение, тяжелые и средние пулеметы, минометы, ПТУРы, гранатометы, самодельные мортиры и боеприпасы к этим типам вооружения.
5. Боевики обязуются передать сирийским властям всех насильно удерживаемых лиц и военнопленных.
6. Боевики передадут сирийским военным карты всех минных полей, схемы подземных тоннелей и коммуникаций и прочую документацию по местной фортификации.
7. Переговоры проходили при посредничестве России, которая выступает гарантом соглашения. Российская военная полиция развернет в Ирбине и Джобаре несколько КПП для обеспечения процесса сдачи котла.
8. Сирийцы предоставят возможность возможность влиться в мирную жизнь тем, кто захочет остаться в указанных городах . Помимо стандартной фильтрации и поиска лиц запятнавших себя кровавыми преступлениями, каких-то репресий против местного населения обещают не чинить.
9. Кроме того, из Думы будут эвакуированы на сирийскую территорию лица нуждающиеся в срочной медицинской помощи, а также большое кол-во гражданских заложников. Для выходящих из котла лиц будет организована доставка гуманитарной помощи.
10.Решение боевиков о сдаче резко сдвигает сроки окончательной ликвидации террористического анклава в Восточной Гуте. С военной точки зрения именно здесь была наиболее плотная жилая застройка, штурм которой мог затянуться и сопровождаться значительными жертвами и разрушениями. После сдачи Харасты и Джобара, останется только Дума, которая скорее всего последует их примеру, так что скорее всего Восточная Гута будет очищена уже к началу-середине апреля, дав сирийцам фактически 1-1,5 лишних месяца для перегруппировки войск и подготовки к летней кампании 2018 года. Восточная Гута сковывала значительные силы армии Асада, которые теперь могут быть использовать против Растанкого котла, операций в провинции Дераа, наступления против Эль-Латаминского выступа в Северной Хаме, зачистки лагерь Ярмук или же отправиться зачищать пустыню от остатков ИГИЛ в Восточной Сирии.

Текучку по процессу капитуляции буду кидать в Телеграм https://t.me/boris_rozhin "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4070519.html




Про "бородатые автобусы " :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4070297.html

72-ки и мятая , но живая "Шилка" на 0:48 порадовали))  Это о пользе БМПТ))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Обстрелы :

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477027

"От 10 до 20 тысяч террористов группировки "Джейш аль-Ислам" остаются в городе Дума в Восточной Гуте; с ними продолжаются переговоры, сообщил "Интерфаксу" координатор группы Госдумы по связям с парламентом Сирии Дмитрий Саблин.
       "Пока не готовы к переговорам боевики "Джейш аль-Ислам", окопавшиеся в городе Дума. По разным подсчетам, их там от 10 до 20 тысяч. И более 100 тысяч мирного населения. Поэтому переговоры продолжаются", - сказал в воскресенье Д.Саблин, посетивший в эти дни Сирию.
       Он добавил, что "на сегодняшний день из Восточной Гуты вышло более 100 тысяч мирных жителей". "Они размещены в лагерях беженцев под Дамаском. Много детей. Всех их нужно разместить, накормить, лечить", - сказал парламентарий.
       Д.Саблин также отметил, что "гуманитарные конвои, которые заходили в Гуту, попадали в руки боевиков, людям не доставалось ничего, они жили впроголодь, а склады боевиков ломились от еды и медикаментов".
       "Так же было в Алеппо. Сегодня помощь беженцам оказывают сирийское государство, наш Центр по примирению, структуры ООН. Запад, который так много кричал о гуманитарной катастрофе в Восточной Гуте, не спешит прийти им на помощь. И это нам знакомо по ситуации в Алеппо", - сказал Д.Саблин.
       По его словам, благодаря усилиям России "заканчивается многолетний кошмар и для жителей Дамаска, и для мирных жителей Восточной Гуты"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477031

----------


## OKA

"Почти 5,5 тыс боевиков группировки "Фейлак ар-Рахман" выведены из Восточной Гуты за воскресенье, сообщили в понедельник в Минобороны РФ.
      "По организованному гуманитарному коридору 25 марта было выведено 5453 боевиков и членов их семей, которые на 81 автобусе перевезены в провинцию Идлиб", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства.
     В Минобороны РФ заявили, что вывод боевиков из Арбила (Восточная Гута) осуществляется в результате договоренностей российских военных с лидерами группировки "Фейлак Ар-Рахман".
     "Всего за двое суток из населенного пункта Арбил в провинцию Идлиб вывезено 6 441 боевиков и членов их семей", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.
     Военные сообщили, что на протяжении всего маршрута безопасность боевиков обеспечивается сирийской полицией под контролем офицеров российского центра по примирению и представителей Сирийского Арабского Красного Полумесяца.
     По данным Минобороны РФ, ранее в результате достигнутых договоренностей российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон с лидерами группировки "Ахрар аш-Шам" из населенного пункта Хараста (Восточная Гута) в провинцию Идлиб вывезено 4 979 боевиков и членов их семей."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=477075

----------


## insider2017

Разведывательные самолеты США совершили полеты вблизи российских границ и баз в Сирии

Состав группировок носителей крылатых ракет ВМС США и Франции которые могут быть задействованы в возможном ударе по Сирии

----------


## OKA

"Москва обеспокоена деятельностью коалиции во главе с США в районе Эт-Танфа, куда прибывает тяжелая техника. Об этом на брифинге в четверг заявила официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова.

"По-прежнему тревожат сообщения о том, что США и союзники закрепляют свое незаконное военное присутствие на территории суверенной Сирии, в частности в произвольно установленную американцами зону вокруг населенного пункта Эт-Танф на юго-востоке страны прибывает тяжелая техника", - сказала Захарова.

В районе населенного пункта Эт-Танф находится американская военная база. Как отмечал министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров, США объявили район Эт-Танфа радиусом 55 км зоной своего влияния. Здесь также находится лагерь беженцев "Эр-Рукбан".

В декабре 2017 года начальник Генштаба ВС РФ Валерий Герасимов отмечал, что Пентагон не может объяснить, с какой целью нужна данная база, с учетом того, что территория Сирии освобождена от террористов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

МИД РФ: в район контролируемого США Эт-Танфа в Сирии прибывает тяжелая техника - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## LansE293

> Разведывательные самолеты США совершили полеты вблизи российских границ и баз в Сирии


В продолжении этой темы достаточно тревожная информация кувейтской газеты Aljarida. Хотя с другой стороны Израилю выгодно было запустить дезу о таком пролете через ПВО трех стран.



> 03/29/2018
> Согласно сообщению израильской прессы истребители F35 произвели разведку целей в Бандар-Аббасе, Исфахане и Ширазе и пролетели над позициями в Персидском заливе. Эти два самолета пересекли воздушное пространство Сирии, а затем Ирака и Ирана и сумели обойти радары, даже российские.
> 
> Напряженность в регионе усиливает информации о планах военной атаки США и Израиля на Сирию, которая будет включать в себя и иранские позиции и, возможно, захватит территорию Иран. Aljarida узнала из хорошо информированного источника, что два новейших истребителя F35 проникли в воздушное пространство Ирана в этом месяце. Источник газеты Aljarida сообщил, что истребители беспрепятственно пересекли воздушное пространство Сирии и вторглись в воздушное пространство Ирака и Ирана, где они выполняли разведку объектов в районах Бандар Аббас, Исфахан и Шираз, пролетая на большой высоте над объектами, которые подозреваются Израилем в связях с ядерной программой Ирана в районе Персидского залива.
> Источник отметил, что два стелс-самолета F35 сумели остаться незамеченными всеми радарами в регионе, включая российские радары, установленные в Сирии. Источник отказался раскрывать, была ли эта операция скоординирована с американской стороной, что вполне вероятно, тк Израиль и Соединенные Штаты провели в этом месяце совместные учения.


جريدة الجريدة الكويتية | طلعات إسرائيلية جوية فوق إيران

----------


## Fencer

*О выживании летного состава после покидания самолёта/вертолёта над  недружественной территорией*

Так случилось что в послевоенное время ВВС СССР проблеме выживания лётного состава после вынужденного покидания самолёта, или вертолёта уделяли, мягко говоря, однобокое внимание.
Если заглянуть в общедоступную брошюру под названием «памятка летному экипажу по выживанию», то нетрудно заметить, что она ориентирована на мирное время. Максимум что там можно найти, так это упоминание о районе радиоактивного заражения.
Было принято считать, что главное, это научить лётный состав выживать в условиях дикой природы, что до боевых условий, причём за линией фронта, то здесь предусматривалось два варианта:

- экипаж эвакуируют силы ПВО
- экипажу выбираться самостоятельно, или исходя из обстановки, действовать согласно международной конвенции, то есть, сдаваться в плен.

В принципе, такой подход до 1979 года вполне себя оправдывал. Аварийная радиостанция, вертолёты и самолёты ПСО в большинстве случаев вполне успешно обеспечивали спасение.
Главное, чтобы лётный состав не паниковал. Были случаи, когда забывали подключить батарею к радиостанции. Но это уже дело выучки.
Отрезвление по второму пункту наступило после того, как советские войска вошли в Афганистан. 
Там сразу выяснили, что вертолёты Ми-24, Ми-8, и штурмовики Су-25, очень эффективно действуют против моджахедов. Как следствие, экипажи, тотчас перешли в категорию злейших врагов.
И самым неприятным, если можно так сказать, оказалось то, что мятежникам со средневековым менталитетом восточного типа плевать на все конвенции и международные договоры. 
Что поставило лётный состав перед фактом, - Сдаться в плен, значит обрести себя на мучительную смерть.
А это означало только одно, отбиваться да последнего и если помощь не подоспела, то, или пулю в лоб, или гранату под себя.
Но чем располагал лётный состав для ведения боя на земле?
Лётчику полагался пистолет ПМ, в левый нагрудный карман комбинезона (куртки), да запасной магазин к нему, в правом нагрудном кармане. Общий боезапас шестнадцать патронов.
Этого оказалось очень мало. Дополнительные патроны, да пару гранат (больше не возьмёшь) проблему не решали.
В спешном порядке экипажи довооружили тем, что есть. А именно автоматами АКС-74У.
К тому времени, уже было ясно, выживание экипажей самолётов и вертолётов зависит от двух факторов: 

- насколько быстро найдут летный состав
- как долго летный состав может продержаться до момента  обнаружения

Если первый пункт очень быстро решили организационно, то со вторым далеко не всё было так радужно.
Увы, но когда дело касалось материально-технического снабжения, в СА решалось далеко не всегда быстро и эффективно. Особенно, когда дело касалось так называемых второстепенных направлений.
И даже на 1987 год, лётчик мог рассчитывать:

- всё тот же пистолет ПМ
- автомат АКС-74У (если не потеряется при вынужденном покидании)
- светодымовой сигнальный патрон ПСНД
- складной нож-пила
- радиостанция Р-855УМ в парашюте

Вот и всё что полагалось по штату. Не запрещалось добыть в инициативном порядке и брать с собой дополнительные патроны-магазины и гранаты. Хоть и брать на борт «цитрусовые» не особо поощрялось.
Что касается всяких там НАЗ-И, которые часто упоминают в сети, так это всё если не лажа, то частный случай «народного творчества». Просто половину из того добра некуда деть было.
Автомат АКС-74У имел довольно приличные показатели, но совершенно неприемлемые габариты.
Разместить его на лётчике (идеальный вариант) так, чтобы он не мешал тому исполнять свои функциональные обязанности, практически невозможно. Зачастую проблемой было найти ему место в кабине так, чтобы он был под рукой и главное не мешал.
Сколько раз, командиры вертолётов Ми-24 вешали их за спинку кресла, а то и просто бросали в грузовую кабину. К чему это приводило, понятно.
И только к 1988 году появилась относительно удобная кобура для автомата, а также разгрузочный жилет, в который относительно удобно можно было поместить боезапас.
Правда, ради «разгрузки» пришлось пожертвовать бронежилетом. Впрочем, от него было больше неудобств, чем пользы. К тому же, он надевался поверх подвесной системы парашюта и при покидании автоматически сбрасывался.
Единственной бронёй у лётчика оставался защитный шлем. 
Только в 1987 году отчасти решили проблему авиационных комбинезонов. Выдаваемые доселе комбинезоны песочного (через месяц выгорающие до белого) цвета и иронично называемые лётным составом саванами, заменили на камуфляж.
Теперь хоть лётчики не так бросались в глаза.
Отдельным и печальным вопросом была аварийная связь.
В свое время было разработано довольно неплохая радиостанция Р-855УМ позволяющая выводить вертолеты поисково-спасательного обеспечения на терпящий бедствие летный состав. Благодаря двум режимам работы радиостанция позволяла использование, как в режиме маяка так и в телефонном режиме. 
Увы, с течением времени радиостанции устарела. Не так технически  как тем, что по причине открытого канала связи позволяла выводить на терпящий бедствие летный состав также и недружественные силы. 
Моджахеды довольно быстро смекнули  использовать трофейные радиостанции, или их аналоги использовались в качестве  ловушек.  То есть, выводили вертолеты поисково-спасательного  обеспечения на зенитные средства мятежников. Что заставляла летный состав терпящий бедствие использовать радиостанцию крайне ограничено.
Одним словом, Афганистан показал, что существуют огромные проблемы в оснащении и вооружении лётного состава для подобных условий.
Но, последующий развал СССР отодвинул их решение на определённое время.
И как не прискорбно, не решены они и сейчас. Даже довольно ограниченный контингент в Сирии, обеспечен по принципу: бери что дают.
Всё те же АКС-74Уплюс ПМ у вертолётчиков, да АПС у фронтовой авиации. Про связь и не говорю.
И нельзя сказать, что промышленность не ведёт разработки, но складывается впечатление, что ни те, кто делает техническое задание, ни те, кто его выполняют, реально не понимают, что нужно лётному составу.
В таком случае, попробую сформулировать.
Итак:
1. Лётное обмундирование. Должно быть явно не от Юдашкина. Его назначение обеспечивать комфортные условия для лётчика, как в кабине, так и на земле. С камуфляжем под конкретный регион.
2. Разгрузочный жилет. Были предложения интегрировать оный с комбинезоном, или бронежилетом, но всё же лучше отдельный.
3. Бронежилет. Здесь нет однозначного решения. Защита конечно хорошо, но если в результате попадания, лётчик останется живой, при этом потеряет сознание, то это только вред.
4. Связь. Здесь без вариантов, спутниковая связь, по закрытому каналу и с навигацией. Хватит вертолётам ПСО носиться «змейкой» выискивая лётчиков по радиокомпасу. Впрочем, канал УКВ можно оставить как резервный. И уж коли пошло дело о резервировании, то столь важный фактор как связь тоже нужно резервировать. Современные технические возможности позволяют интегрироваться подобное (резервное) средство связи и в защитный шлем лётчика, без существенного увеличения веса. Зато лётчик сможет выходить на связь, ещё болтаясь под парашютом.
5. Оружие. Тот же Афганистан показал, что тандем пистолет плюс автомат, идеальное решение. Попытки заменить их чем-то одним, это идиотизм. Оружие тоже склонно к отказу, да и просто боевому повреждению. И остаться по указанным причинам без ничего, как-то невесело.
Но вот что обязательно должно быть, так это унификация патронов. По типу, как во время войны ТТ и ППШ (ППС). Кстати, такой вариант в Афганистане рассматривали, вооружить экипажи снятыми со складов ТТ и ППС. Но оказалось, что у ППС нет одиночного режима стрельбы, потому реализовано не было. Хотя некоторая часть пистолетов ТТ всё же в Афганистан попала.
Следует более подробно остановиться на требованиях к автомату для лётчиков. 
Он должен быть специализированным под условия эксплуатации и использования. Прежде всего, иметь небольшие вес и габариты в сложенном состоянии, чтобы закрепить его на бедре. Не мешать лётчику выполнять свои функциональные обязанности. Не травмировать его при вынужденном покидании (катапультировании).
Естественно быть надёжным и быстро переводится в боевое положение.
Обеспечивать прицельную, одиночную стрельбу в среднем на 400 метров (по сути, его задача удерживать противника на указанном расстоянии).
Для этих целей, идеально подойдёт проверенный временем патрон 7,62 х 25. Конечно, никаких выдающихся достоинств у него нет. Он вполне себе середняк, зато что ценно, универсальной. Достаточно мощный, чтобы использовать в автомате (пистолет-пулемёте) и достаточно малогабаритный, чтобы использовать в пистолете. 
Что касается гранат, то здесь тоже не всё так просто. Имелось достаточного случая случайного срабатывания. Впрочем, это возможно решить совершенствованием карманов на разгрузочном жилете.

Таковы факты и пожелания. Как будут скоро они решены и решены ли вообще, тоже вопрос.
Подпись автора

ArtOfWar. Лисовой Владимир Иванович. В третьей готовности

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...72956676349952

----------


## Let_nab

> [B]................
> Что касается гранат, то здесь тоже не всё так просто. Имелось достаточного случая случайного срабатывания. Впрочем, это возможно решить совершенствованием карманов на разгрузочном жилете.
> 
> ...............


А что с гранатами "не всё так просто"?
Еще с Великой Отечественной предписывалась хранить запалы и гранаты в разборе. 
Публичный пример в фильме "На войне как на войне", где эта проблематика показана наглядно на примере экипажа самоходки. Так что, лётчик приводит гранаты в готовность после приземления на парашюте путём вкручивания запалов. Так что всё вполне просто.

Потом уже технологии шагнули далеко вперёд помимо спутникового позиционирования, а автор ещё на уровне "Афганистана"... К примеру упущена технология тепловизионного обнаружения человека. В частности у американцев лётный комбез изготовлен с NIR незаметности в ИК диапазоне, с технологией Nomex - огнеупорный и неоплавляемый, ненамокаемый и т.д..., так же и по другим технологиям связи и тому подобное...

Другая у нас проблема. У нас вся система строится на том, что воевать из-за спасения одного лётчика - никто не будет, тем более лезть в тыл врага за этим теряя вертолёты, боевые машины пехоты и людей. К тому же опыту Афганистана, возмущение вертолётчиков на десантника Громова, когда тот отправлял вертушки вытаскивать одного из своих раненных рядовых десантников с гор, что теряли авитехнику с экипажами и получалось нестыковка "цены" одного по "цене" других. Недавний пример из Сирии - наглядный, что от Афгана у нас сейчас совсем далеко не ушли, как и от Чечни - где роты клали и их не могли огнём или помощью поддержать. 
А причина простая - у нас не в состоянии организовать локально подавление огнём любой попытки врага помешать спасению лётчика в месте его приземления. У американцев либо в стороне диверсионная группа высаживается и находит-выводит лётчика, либо организовывается мощная концентрация ударных средств - которые просто давят и косят всё вокруг в радиусе работы спасения лётчика. Мощь огня подавления такова, что и головы не высунуть и выжигают вокруг всё... Они имеют такие мощные мобильные огневые средства которые в состоянии одномоментно сконцентрировать и доставить в любую точку мира и ими взять под свой полный контроль на ограниченное время ограниченную территорию для выполнения своей задачи. Пример, хоть и Голливуд, но на реальности - это можно посмотреть по фильму "В тылу врага" 2001. Где пилота сбитого над Югославией Ф-18 спасают по такой схеме. Есть ещё подобный фильм по другой схеме, у меня есть он в домашней фильмотеке но сейчас не помню название и Гугл не помог, где тоже Югославия и лётчик просто "закапался" в яму с какими-то помоями и сидел в ней, что мимо с собаками его не могли найти и за ним выслали диверсионную группу, которая используя всякие примочки технологий связи ночью нашла его точно по сигналу из "помойной ямы" и вывела втихоря.

У нас пока дешевле и возможностей - только на новых лётчиков "нарожать", чем спасать или им "космические технологии" каждому раздавать. Сколково не для этого строили!

----------


## OKA

"Поездка на автомобиле под Восточной Гутой через автомобильный тоннель прокопанный боевиками под Айн-Тармом (южный котел).
В таких тоннелях прокопанных под крупными городами в Восточной Гуте боевики скрывались от авиаударов, складировали оружие и боеприпасы, укрывали танки, БМП и тачанки, перемещали свои силы между городами."




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4093501.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Военные РФ за несколько месяцев сбили в Сирии 17 БПЛА, способных летать на 100 км


Военные РФ за несколько месяцев сбили в Сирии 17 БПЛА, способных летать на 100 км - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> так что скорее всего Восточная Гута будет очищена уже к началу-середине апреля



МОСКВА, 8 апреля. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ в воскресенье договорилось с новыми лидерами "Джейш аль-Ислам" о прекращении огня и выходе боевиков этой группировки из города Дума Восточной Гуты. Всего планируется выход до 8 тысяч боевиков, сообщил начальник российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон (входит в Минобороны) в Сирии генерал-майор Юрий Евтушенко.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
МО РФ договорилось с новыми лидерами «Джейш аль-Ислам» о выходе боевиков из Восточной Гуты - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Let_nab

Евросоюз поставляет оружие террористам....

----------


## Pilot

По военному аэродрому Т-4 (Тайфур) в сирийской провинции Хомс в понедельник, 9 апреля, нанесен массированный ракетный удар. Как сообщает агентство SANA cо ссылкой на военный источник, в результате атаки есть погибшие и раненые военнослужащие.

Сирийские системы ПВО при отражении атаки сбили восемь ракет, говорится в сообщении. Сколько из них достигли своей цели, пока неизвестно.

Сирийские ПВО продолжают вести заградительный огонь по воздушным целям. По данным телеканала Al Mayadeen, в районе аэродрома прогремело несколько сильных взрывов. Как передает ТАСС, ракеты при подлете пересекли воздушное пространство Ливана.

В сообщении SANA отмечается, что удар по аэродрому предположительно был нанесен Вооруженными силами США. Агентство опубликовало видео атаки. Между тем в Пентагоне и Белом доме отрицают причастность США к инциденту.

----------


## Djoker

> *Минобороны России: удары по аэродрому в Сирии нанесли самолёты ВВС Израиля*
> 
> «9 апреля в период с 3:25 по 3:53 (мск) два самолёта F-15 ВВС Израиля, не заходя в воздушное пространство Сирии, с территории Ливана нанесли удар 8 -ю управляемыми ракетами по аэродрому ТИФОР», — говорится в сообщении ведомства.
> 
> Отмечается, что подразделениями ПВО ВС Сирии в ходе противовоздушного боя уничтожены пять управляемых ракет.
> 
> «Три ракеты достигли западной части аэродрома. Среди российских советников в Сирии пострадавших нет», — добавили в ведомстве.


https://russian.rt.com/world/news/50...-siriya-izrail

----------


## LansE293

*«Разведка боем»*



> По словам эксперта Института Ближнего Востока Сергея Балмасова, Израиль давно высказывал опасения по поводу авиабазы в Хомсе. Якобы через неё могла осуществляться «подпитка» ополчения движения «Хезболла», которое также ведёт активную борьбу с террористами в Сирии. 
> 
> «Израиль долгое время отслеживал активность на базе в Хомсе и выражал обеспокоенность, что она используется в качестве транзитного пункта для накачки «Хезболлы», — считает Балмасов.
> 
> По его мнению, такой авиаудар будет выгоден Пентагону, так как снимает ответственность с Вашингтона, но при этом показывает, что у Соединённых Штатов есть возможность «надавить чужими руками».
> 
> «И это разведка боем — как действует ПВО, где что установлено и так далее. Разумеется, теперь не стоит расслабляться ни России, ни Сирии», — сказал в беседе с RT Балмасов.


https://russian.rt.com/world/article...iriya-aviabaza

----------


## lindr

Российская военная полиция посетила сегодня место, где якобы была "химическая атака"

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...emical-attack/

----------


## insider2017

Сценарий возможного удара США по Сирии

----------


## Nazar

> Сценарий возможного удара США по Сирии


Поддерживающих Асада интервентов? Ну, ну...Нерусь из Швейцарии ничего не перепутала?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

USNavy Boeing P-8A (168439) NAS Sigonella, выполняющий патрулирование у побережья Сирии, недалеко от Латакии:

Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке -112

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Над Тартусом. Х-35 на пилонах?

----------


## Let_nab

> USNavy Boeing P-8A (168439) NAS Sigonella, выполняющий патрулирование у побережья Сирии, недалеко от Латакии:
> 
> Ситуация в Сирии и Ираке -112


*Авиаразведчик США собирает сведения о базах РФ в Сирии* 

- Авиаразведчик США собирает сведения о базах РФ в Сирии

Патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon, способный вести разведку на большую глубину территории противника, 10 апреля выполняет многочасовой полет вблизи побережья Сирии, где расположены российская авиабаза Хмеймим и база материально-технического обеспечения в порту Тартус.

Как передает "Интерфакс", об этом свидетельствуют данные западных авиационных мониторинговых ресурсов.

Самолет-шпион с бортовым номером 168439, вылетел с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия и теперь на высоте 8000 метров, кружит на одинаковом расстоянии в 40 километров от авиабазы Хмеймим и от базы ВМФ РФ в Тартусе.

Его полет проходит над международными водами Средиземного моря. Согласно данным турецкой прессы, в 100 километрах от российской базы в Тартусе находится американский эсминец Donald Cook, оснащенный 56 крылатыми ракетами Tomahawk.

По данным газеты The Wall Street Journal, Белый дом приступил к "подготовке почвы" для нанесения удара по Сирии в ответ на сообщения о том, что якобы 7 апреля в окрестностях города Дума было применено химическое оружие. Вашингтон обвинил в атаке официальный Дамаск и Россию.

При этом телеканал NBC сообщил, что подразделения радиоэлектронной борьбы Вооруженных сил России глушат беспилотные летательные аппараты США в Сирии, поскольку опасаются, что американцы будут мстить за химические атаки.

*США перебрасывают ударную группу ВМС с авианосцем в Средиземное море*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/33125140/?frommail=1

Ударная группа ВМС США во главе с авианосцем «Гарри Трумэн» выдвигается из пункта постоянной дислокации в штате Виргиния для размещения в Европе и на Ближнем Востоке, сообщает издание Stars & Stripes.

 состав группы также войдут ракетный крейсер «Нормандия», ракетные эсминцы «Арли Берк», «Балкелей», «Форест Шерман» и «Фаррагут», а позднее к ним присоединятся эсминцы «Джейсон Данэм» и «Салливанс». Всего на борту кораблей — около 6,5 тысяч военнослужащих.

Ожидается, что позднее к ним присоединится фрегат ВМС Германии «Гессен».

Цели и задачи похода пока не оглашаются.

Информация о выдвижении авианосной группы появилась на фоне сообщений о применении химоружия в сирийском городе Дума. Западные страны обвинили в произошедшем официальный Дамаск.

Власти США объявили, что изучают возможность «военного ответа» на действия правительственных сил. В понедельник Дональд Трамп заявил, что примет решение о мерах против властей САР в ближайшие 48 часов.


ИМХО: Американцы собираются вдарить по Сирии и вроде бы не только ракетами. При этом собирают мощную ударную группу вторжения. Намечается второй Ирак. Россия не в состоянии содержать и тем более концентрировать подобные группировки как НАТО с США за своими границами, как и тем более что-то противопоставить в "защиту союзника". Походу они вдарят, а наши будут из-за заборчика Тартуса или Хмеймима наблюдать, как морская пехота США всё в Сирии зачистит и потом по схеме как Крыму хохлов - попросят наших собрать манатки и дрызнуть. Так и будет! По тому, как наши не посмеют ввязаться, да и в реальности силёнок нет тягаться.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> *США перебрасывают ударную группу ВМС с авианосцем в Средиземное море*
> 
> - https://news.mail.ru/politics/33125140/?frommail=1


В первоисточнике описание несколько иное. Майл ру нагнетает.

https://www.stripes.com/news/truman-...-week-1.521207

Обыкновенная ротация. Меняют "Рузвельта" на "Трумэна". До этого "Рузвельт" нёс службу на Ближнем Востоке 4 месяца. Ротация плановая. входила в расчет давно.

https://www.stripes.com/news/truman-...-week-1.521207

С самолётом скорее всего так же. Постоянно там летает.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ту-154 ВКС зачем то в США сегодня летал. "Открытое небо"?

----------


## Let_nab

*СМИ сообщили о сближении российских ВКС с эсминцем США у берегов Сирии* 
- СМИ сообщили о сближении российских ВКС с эсминцем США у берегов Сирии

Российские самолеты по меньшей мере четыре раза приближались к американскому эсминцу USS Donald Cook, находящемуся в территориальных водах Сирии, сообщает турецкое издание Hurriyet.

По информации издания, в настоящее время эсминец находится примерно в 100 километрах от сирийского порта Тартус, где расположена российская военно-морская база. Эсминец оснащен 60 ракетами «Томагавк».

The Washington Post ранее сообщила, что американский эсминец направился в восточную часть Средиземного моря после захода в кипрский порт Ларнака. Эсминец вооружен крылатыми ракетами «Томагавк». Именно этими ракетами США наносили удары по Сирии 7 апреля прошлого года по сирийской правительственной авиабазе в провинции Хомс в ответ на предполагаемую химическую атаку в провинции Идлиб.

----------


## Let_nab

> В первоисточнике описание несколько иное. Майл ру нагнетает.
> Обыкновенная ротация. Меняют "Рузвельта" на "Трумэна". До этого "Рузвельт" нёс службу на Ближнем Востоке 4 месяца. Ротация плановая. входила в расчет давно.
> С самолётом скорее всего так же. Постоянно там летает.


Спасибо за ссылку. Действительно ротация. Но если рассмотреть на другом портале, американском МСН, то видим, что военнослужащих значительно побольше, как и боевой состав тоже побольше и явно не просто подежурить там:
- США отправляют к берегам Сирии ударную группу ВМС во главе с "Гарри Трумэном"

*США отправляют к берегам Сирии ударную группу ВМС во главе с "Гарри Трумэном"*

США направляют в Средиземное море ударную группу ВМС во главе с авианосцем "Гарри Трумэн", сообщает издание Stars&Stripes (ежедневная газета министерства обороны США).

В состав ударной группы также войдут ракетный крейсер "Нормандия", ракетные эсминцы "Арли Берк", "Балкелей", "Форест Шерман" и "Фаррагут", позднее к ним присоединятся эсминцы "Джейсон Данэм" и "Салливанс". Всего в составе группы около 6,5 тысячи военнослужащих.

Ранее сообщалось, что к берегам Сирии движутся американские эсминцы. Donald Cook, на борту которого могут быть размещены до 96 крылатых ракет "Томагавк", находится примерно в 100 километрах от сирийского города Тартус. Эсминец прибыл накануне из кипрского порта Ларнака.

По информации турецкой газеты Hurriyet, к эсминцу несколько раз приближались самолеты российских ВКС, однако Пентагон эту информацию опровергает.

Также сегодня газета The Wall Street Journal со ссылкой на источник в министерстве обороны США сообщила, что в течение нескольких дней к берегам Сирии подойдет второй американский ракетный эсминец - Porter. Откуда Porter возьмёт курс - не уточняется. Однако известно, что он базируется в Испании, в городе Рота, на побережье Атлантического океана. Год назад, в апреле 2017 года, "Портер" под управлением капитана Андрии Слау, участвовал в нанесении удара по правительственной базе Шайрат в Сирии. Это случилось после того, как Штаты возложили ответственность на сирийские власти за якобы применение химоружия в Хан-Шейхуне.

_ИМХО: То что даже если это ротация с небольшим усилением - легче от этого не становится. Наши не в состоянии держать подобную группировку в том регионе, как и любом другом за пределами России. И тем более мы не имеем сил и средств сдержать даже эту штатную американскую группировку, которая вполне может вторгнуться в Сирию и зачистить там всё от Асада. ИГИЛ то наши там подчистили, а эти все "умеренныепроамериканск
						_

----------


## Nazar

Как-бы так помягче сказать. Многие на Флоте, не согласны с вашим утверждением. Был-бы приказ и политическая воля.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

В Севастополе каждый день Су-27 вижу, БДК куда-то пошли, корабли на горизонте тоже ходят

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия будет сбивать ракеты при ударах США по Сирии, заявил посол в Ливане*
> 
> БЕЙРУТ, 11 апр — РИА Новости. Россия оставляет за собой право сбивать все ракеты и уничтожать источники огня в случае агрессии США против Сирии, заявил посол России в Ливане Александр Засыпкин ливанскому телеканалу "Аль-Манар".
> 
> "Россия будет исполнять заявление своего президента, связанное с любой агрессией США на Сирию, сбивая американские ракеты и нанося удары по источникам огня, согласно словам посла России в Ливане Александра Засыпкина, сказанные "Аль-Манар", — сообщает телеканал.


https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180411/1518361637.html

----------


## anoxinaliz

Смотрела последние выступления в ООН по поводу резолюции в Сирии, нагло давят на нас без поводов((

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Смотрела последние выступления в ООН по поводу резолюции в Сирии, нагло давят на нас без поводов((


Да всё нормально. Поводов для беспокойства нет. Спектакль окончен, все свободны.
Через минуту после окончания заседания ООН, когда трансляция завершена...
И кажется, остановите Землю, я сойду... Ан нет, show must go on...

----------


## Panda-9

> Через минуту после окончания заседания ООН, когда трансляция завершена...


Уточню. Это 7 апреля, до начала заседания.

----------


## OKA

"При планировании ударов по Сирии в Пентагоне обеспокоены тем, что в ходе этих акций могут пострадать российские военные, сообщает в среду Los Angeles Times.

"Группы планирования в Пентагоне готовы к ответу на предполагаемую химическую атаку в Сирии, однако одна опасность вызывает особую тревогу - не погибнут ли при авиаударах российские военные на сирийской территории, что приведет к тому, что региональная война перерастет в конфронтацию между Вашингтоном и Москвой", - пишет издание.

Источники газеты из числа бывших и действующих официальных лиц утверждают, что помимо ракет "планируется использовать самолеты для ударов по многочисленным целям в Сирии".

По данным источников издания, Пентагон, вероятно, требует от президента включить в число целей для нанесения ударов "фабрики по производству силами Башара Асада хлора и других отравляющих веществ", правительственные командные пункты.

Если Трамп согласится на расширенную кампанию по нанесению ударов, то командование Пентагона "скорее всего, будет настаивать на уничтожении сирийской системы ПВО, которая включает, как сообщалось, современные С-400 российского производства".

Во избежание потерь среди российского персонала в Сирии Вашингтон может заблаговременно предупредить Москву о времени и местах ударов, считают источники. Против выступают военные, которые полагают, что Россия передаст эти данные сирийским силам. Это будет способствовать уничтожению сирийцами средств нанесения ударов.

В публикации говорится, что хотя президент Дональд Трамп и обещал "быстро принять решение", нанесение ударов может быть отложено в связи с информацией о поездке группы инспекторов Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО) в сирийский город Думу, где, как сообщалось, были применены химические отравляющие вещества."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/607949



Отморозки в атаке...

Ну и почему бы не предупредить и не "выразить беспокойство" возможной гибелью амерских, и пр. вояк в случае их предполагаемого удара по Сирии? 
Вопрос риторический. 

В конец офонарели, то С.Корея им поперёк горла, чуть до открытых Б.Д. не дошли, то Сирия периодически огребает. 

Как же так? Трампненаш?  :Biggrin: 


"Во вторник президент США и его советники обсуждали вопрос о более серьезном, чем прошлогодний, ударе по Сирии, сообщила газета The New York Times.
       США 7 апреля 2017 года нанесли ракетный удар по военной базе в провинции Хомс на западе Сирии. С боевых кораблей в Средиземном море по авиабазе "Шайрат" были выпущены около 60 ракет "Томагавк".
       "Официальные представители администрации (во вторник - ИФ) заявили, что они рассчитывают на то, что новый удар будет более обширным, чем прошлогодний, вопрос вызвало только то, насколько обширнее он должен быть", - пишет издание.
       Высказывались опасения, что "операция такого же масштаба... не будет эффективной для сдерживания военных усилий Сирии".
       В частности, сообщает газета, рассматривались предложения о том, чтобы в ходе новой операции, в отличие от удара 2017 года, "удары были бы нанесены не только по одной цели, и проведение операции не ограничивалось одним днем".
       "Тем не менее, Д.Трамп по-прежнему неохотно отнесся к боле глубокому и длительному вовлечению США (в Сирию - ИФ)", - сообщает The New York Times.
       "Направление бомбардировщиков и истребителей с американскими или французскими пилотами для ударов по сирийским аэродромам или другим целям считается рискованным, поскольку приведет к углублению конфликта, если кто-то из пилотов будет сбит. Поэтому Пентагон склонятся к прошлогоднему варианту, когда два эсминца ВМС США осуществили пуск по авиабазе "Шайрат" 59 "Томагавков", - считает издание.
       По его мнению, Франция и Великобритания готовы поддержать удар по Сирии, однако накануне британский премьер Тереза Мэй в телефонной беседе заявила президенту США Дональду Трампу, что не следует спешить с нанесением удара до получения весомых доказательств применения химоружия в сирийском городе Думе, о чем сообщила газета The Times.
       Ранее газета The Wall Street Journal проинформировала, что США приступили к "подготовке почвы" для нанесения удара по Сирии в ответ на сообщения о "подозрениях", что в сирийском городе Дума было применено химическое оружие, обвинив в этом официальный Дамаск и Россию.
       Газета отметила, что перед встречей с военным руководством Д.Трамп заявил журналистам, что он был готов к принятию "быстрого решения". "Это не останется без ответа, и ответ будет мощным", - заявил президент.
       В настоящее время эсминец ВМС США "Дональд Кук", оснащенный крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк", а также системой противоракетной обороны "Иджис", подошел к сирийскому городу Тартус, где расположена база материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ России, на расстояние в примерно 100 км, сообщил телеканал CNN Turk.
       По данным The Wall Street Journal, в ближайшее время к "Дональду Куку" присоединится также ракетный эсминец ВМС США "Портер".
       Ударная группа американских кораблей во главе с авианосцем ВМС США "Гарри Трумэн" в среду покинет военно-морскую базу Норфолк в штате Виргиния и направится в сторону Европы и Ближнего Востока, сообщило американское издание "Старз энд страйпс"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=478629



"Корабли ВМФ России, начиная с 11 апреля, будут проводить учения вблизи побережья Сирии, следует из международного извещения для авиационного персонала (NOTAM) и навигационного предупреждения для мореплавателей.

В сообщениях приводятся координаты закрытого района, а также говорится о проведении там учебных стрельб.

Район учений, расположенный в международных водах Средиземноморья, прилегает к морской границе Сирии. Он будет закрыт 11-12, 17-19 и 25-26 апреля с 10 до 18 по московскому времени.

В настоящее время в составе постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море действуют порядка 15 боевых кораблей и судов обеспечения Черноморского флота, в том числе носители крылатых ракет "Калибр" фрегаты "Адмирал Григорович" и "Адмирал Эссен", а также подводные лодки, которые неоднократно наносили удары по объектам террористов в Сирии.

Ранее во вторник сообщалось, что ракетный эсминец ВМС США "Дональд Кук" подошел на 100 км к российской базе в сирийском Тартусе. Второй ракетный эсминец ВМС США - "Портер", по данным The Wall Street Journal, также должен присоединиться к "Дональду Кук", но, по оценкам экспертов, сможет прибыть в этот район Восточного Средиземноморья не ранее 16 апреля.

Кроме того, американское издание Stars and Stripes сообщало, что ударная группа американских кораблей во главе с авианосцем ВМС США "Гарри Трумэн" в среду покинет военно-морскую базу Норфолк в штате Виргиния и направится в сторону Европы и Ближнего Востока." 	

http://www.interfax.ru/world/607973


"Один из ангаров базы Т4 после израильского удара
...Израиль на Т4 нанес удар в первую очередь по тем самым ангарам, где ранее предположительно размещались иранские БПЛА Shahed-129, что используются для ударов по боевикам ИГ в пустыне
На фото последствия удара по одному из двух ангаров на Т4 via  https://twitter.com/HosseinDalirian/...17111411081216 ."

   

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/720091.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Трамп примет решение о возможном ударе по Сирии в течение двух дней*
- https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3078369/
Президент США пообещал, что все ответственные за "химатаку" в городе Дума "заплатят" за содеянное
В течение 24-48 часов президент США Дональд Трамп примет решение относительно воможного использования военной силы против сирийских властей. Такие меры могут быть приняты в ответ на якобы применение химического оружия в одном из городом республики - Думе.

"Это варварское, ужасное нападение. Этого не должно было случиться <...>. Все заплатят цену. Он заплатит, все заплатят", - сказал Трамп, упоминая в своей речи президента Сирии Башара Асада.

Американский лидер выразил уверенность в том, что к "химической атаке" в республике причастно именно ее правительство. Также, по мнению Трампа, здесь якобы могут быть замешаны власти России и Ирана, передает ТАСС.

Напомним, что ранее президент США уже говорил о своей намерении ударить ракетами по сирийской территории. Однако их опередил Израиль, который в ночь на 9 апреля атаковал авиабазу Т-4 в провинции Хомс, передает сайт kp.ru.


*Трамп посоветовал России «быть готовой» сбивать ракеты, выпущенные по Сирии*


Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что России стоит быть готовой сбивать ракеты, выпущенные по Сирии. Об этом он написал в среду на своей странице в Twitter.

«Россия обещает сбивать все ракеты, выпущенные по Сирии. Приготовься, Россия, потому что они будут прилетать — хорошие, новые и “умные”», — написал он.

«Вы не должны быть партнерами с убивающим газом животным, которое убивает своих людей и наслаждается этим», — добавил американский президент.

----------


## insider2017

активность разведывательной авиации США и союзников у границ Сирии

----------


## Polikarpoff

*СМИ сообщили об эвакуации сирийской авиации на российскую базу Хмеймим*
Командование ВВС Сирии начало переброску боевых самолетов на российскую базу в Хмеймим из-за угрозы ракетного обстрела со стороны США.

Об этом сообщает Le Figaro со ссылкой на источник в ООН. Газета отмечает, что вывод самолетов «под крыло» России начался еще в понедельник, однако в среду сирийцы активизировали эту работу.

Авиабаза Думайр недалеко от Дамаска уже полностью эвакуирована. Есть сообщения об эвакуации сирийских авиабаз в Хаме, Шаарате и Тифоре.

Ранее, президент Франции Эмманюэль Макрон заявил, что Хмеймим и Тартус точно не станут целью американских ударов.

Сегодня президент США Дональд Трамп в своем твиттере предупредил Россию о готовящейся атаке на Сирию. Он пообещал «множество умных ракет», которые российские и Сирийские ПВО не сумеют сбить.

Отмечается, что ВВС Сирии обладает десятью боеспособными Су-24, несколькими десятками истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22 и МиГ-23БН, а также истребителями МиГ-29.

https://www.infox.ru/news/251/world/...u-bazu-hmejmim

----------


## LansE293

*США подняли в воздух самолет "Судного дня"*
15:5811.04.2018
https://ria.ru/world/20180411/1518403842.html

----------


## Nazar

Чет начали назад отыгрывать. Заговорили о необходимости объективного расследования хим.атаки, если она вообще была.

----------


## николай-78

Как хотелось проверить  эффективность целеуказания с Лианы для наведения Кинжала по пиндосовским корабЕлям. Но получилось как всегда: ветер дует собака лает , а караван идет.

----------


## OKA

> Чет начали назад отыгрывать. Заговорили о необходимости объективного расследования хим.атаки, если она вообще была.


"Премьер-министр Великобритании Тереза Мэй готова поддержать военные действия против правительства Сирии без одобрения со стороны британского парламента, передает в среду телерадиокорпорация "Би-би-си" со ссылкой на информированные источники.

"По всей видимости, Тереза Мэй готова присоединиться к военным действиям против режима (президента Башара - ИФ) Асада в Сирии, не стремясь сначала получить одобрение парламента (Великобритании - ИФ)", - отмечает "Би-би-си".

Theresa May 'to act on Syria without MPs' vote' - sources - BBC News

По сообщению "Би-би-си", Мэй считает, что ответные меры в связи с сообщениями о химической атаке в сирийском городе Дума должны быть приняты в "срочном порядке", что должно предотвратить возможные будущие химатаки в Сирии.

Со своей стороны лидер оппозиционной Лейбористской партии Джереми Корбин призвал провести в парламенте Великобритании голосование для определения дальнейших действий Лондона в отношении Сирии. Он заявил, что "мнение членов парламента всегда должно учитываться, когда дело доходит до военных действий".

Между тем ранее газета Times сообщала, что Мэй во вторник в телефонной беседе заявила президенту США Дональду Трампу, что не следует спешить с нанесением удара по Сирии до получения весомых доказательств применения химоружия в сирийском городе Думе.

"Тереза Мэй вчера (во вторник - ИФ) заявила президенту Трампу, что Великобритании необходимо получить больше доказательств, касающихся химической атаки режима Асада (президент Сирии Башар Асад - ИФ) для того, чтобы присоединиться к нанесению удара по Сирии", - пишет издание.

По его данным, "премьер-министр отказалась от быстрого возмездия в условиях, когда инспекторы ОЗХО готовятся посетить пригород Дамаска".

Как сообщалось, президент США Дональд Трамп ранее в среду посоветовал России подготовиться к американской ракетной атаке по Сирии.

"Россия обещает сбивать любые и все ракеты, пущенные по Сирии. Готовься, Россия, потому что они (ракеты - ИФ) на подходе: хорошие, новые и "умные"!" - написал он в на своей странице в твиттере.

Также Трамп раскритиковал Москву за поддержку президента Сирии Башара Асада.

На прошлой неделе представители вооруженной сирийской оппозиции в Восточной Гуте сообщили о возможном применении правительственными силами отравляющего газа в городе Дума против боевиков и мирного населения.

В Дамаске отрицают обвинения в применении химоружия.

В российском центре по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии 9 апреля сообщили, что российские военврачи не нашли у жителей Думы признаков химического отравления. Кроме того, российские военные назвали подделкой опубликованные правозащитниками в социальных сетях фотографии с жертвами химической атаки в Думе."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/608111


WTF ? "Бородатые белые каски" - это "правозащитники" ?

----------


## Nazar

Я вообще до сих пор удивляюсь, что этих чуркабесов из Белых касок, за три года их активных фейковых вбросов, до сих пор не выпилили. Понятно что они действуют только на территории подконтрольной таким-же чуркабесам, но все-же. У них должен быть штаб, местное руководство, техника и так далее, все как у обычной террористической организации...Вот по всему этому и надо бить.

----------


## ZHeN

> Как-бы так помягче сказать. Многие на Флоте, не согласны с вашим утверждением. Был-бы приказ и политическая воля.


:D

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3600284

----------


## Nazar

> :D
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3600284


И о чем это говорит?

----------


## ZHeN

> И о чем это говорит?


..........



> ветер дует собака лает , а караван идет.

----------


## stream

Китайский флот в Средиземном море переходит под командование России | ЦентрАзия

Китайский флот в Средиземном море переходит под командование России
07:54 12.04.2018
В случае удара США по Сирии китайский флот, находящийся сейчас в Средиземном море, получил команду на переподчинение командованию ВМФ России
Поступает информация от военного блога WarTime. По его информации весь китайский флот, находящийся сейчас в Средиземном Море получил команду на переподчинение командованию ВМФ России в случае удара США по Сирии.
По итогам вчерашнего экстренного совещания Дональда Трампа с военными, Белый дом заявил, что на "химическую атаку" в Сирии будет "коллективный ответ". Другими словами, Вашингтон не решается взять на себя ответственность по инициации Третьей мировой войны.
Таким образом, всем сегодня понятно, что удар, скорее всего будет и произойдет он как максимум в ближайшие дни, а как минимум – в ближайшие часы, очень возможно, что уже этой ночью. И естественно, на фоне этого понимания все остальные новости меркнут: какие-то заявления каких-то второстепенных политиков, какие-то рассуждения каких-то военно-теоретических аналитиков и прочее. Такого рода новостей очень много, но все они, мягко говоря, ни о чем. Все ждут начала военных действий.
Как сообщает военный блог Air Force Freak, зарегистрировавший VIP-вылет Ту-154 85605 Чкаловский-Анкара, на этом борту скорее всего находятся офицеры высшего военного руководства России и скорее всего они отправились на срочные переговоры в Турцию и Иран.
О чем могут быть эти переговоры несколько проясняют сообщения в социальных сетях 12-ти часовой и несколько более давности, согласно которым авиабазу Моздок покинула группа бомбардировщиков Ту-22 и перебазировалась на один из аэродромов Ирана.
Ранее Россия уже использовала для этого типа самолетов некоторые иранские аэродромы, поэтому нахождение Ту-22 на территории этой страны позволяет осуществлять операции на расстоянии, невозможном при взлете из Крыма или из Моздока.
Как сообщает ItaMilRadar, американский противолодочный самолет Boeing P-8A Poseidon , с бортовым номером 168439, взлетевший с авиабазы Sigonella, производит полет у береговой линии Сирии.

Источник - iarex.ru
Постоянный адрес статьи - Китайский флот в Средиземном море переходит под командование России | ЦентрАзия

----------


## Антон

> :D
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3600284


Стрельбы у них. Пару дней назад предупреждение вывесили.

----------


## GThomson

> Как хотелось проверить  эффективность целеуказания с Лианы для наведения Кинжала по пиндосовским корабЕлям. Но получилось как всегда: ветер дует собака лает , а караван идет.


"Лиана" - это та, которая на Ту-126?
так она по земле-морю ни хрена не видела.
вверх пузом Ту-126 не мог летать, да и попилены они все давно...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Китайский флот в Средиземном море переходит под командование России


Хватит уже эту чушь распространять

----------


## LansE293

> Я вообще до сих пор удивляюсь, что этих чуркабесов из Белых касок, за три года их активных фейковых вбросов, до сих пор не выпилили. Понятно что они действуют только на территории подконтрольной таким-же чуркабесам, но все-же. У них должен быть штаб, местное руководство, техника и так далее, все как у обычной террористической организации...Вот по всему этому и надо бить.


ИМХО не так просто, они на территории, подконтрольной оппозиции и дирижирует ими США.
Отработка постановочной химической атаки в Сирии

----------


## ZHeN

> Стрельбы у них. Пару дней назад предупреждение вывесили.


давай вот без этого, а ?




> Шаманов: выход российских кораблей из Тартуса в акваторию порта связан с обеспечением их безопасности
> 
> 
> *** Он отметил, что корабли "рассредотачиваются и тем самым повышают свою живучесть"
> 
> Москва. 12 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Выход военных  кораблей из порта российской базы ВМФ в Тартусе (Сирия) в открытые воды связан с мерами безопасности, сообщил глава комитета Госдумы по обороне Владимир Шаманов.
> "Обычная практика. При возникновении возможности угрозы нападения компактно находящиеся у причалов корабли выходят в зону ближнего маневрирования для того, чтобы одним боеприпасом не было уничтожено более одного судна", - сказал В.Шаманов в четверг журналистам, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
> "Рассредотачиваются. Тем самым повышают свою живучесть", - пояснил В.Шаманов.
> "Обычная мера", - добавил он.
> ***/ 1лн мф


http://www.interfax.ru/world/608253

----------


## LansE293

> давай вот без этого, а ?
> 
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/world/608253


Нет, вот с этим как раз будет лучше:)))
Заблаговременное предупреждение о проведении стрельб силами кораблей ВМФ предусматривает введение зоны ограничения полетов и зону ограничение судоходства для кораблей и авиации, не принимающих участие в стрельбах. Таким образом никакой посторонний ЛА или судно не могут приблизиться к пространству, выделенному для стрельб и к кораблям, производящим стрельбы. Если по оплошности экипажа судно или самолет войдет в зону ограничения, то в случае его поражения ответственность целиком ложится на нарушителя.
Так что рассредоточились и проводят стрельбы, ИМХО в сложившейся не простой ситуации очень правильное и своевременное решение.

----------


## николай-78

> "Лиана" - это та, которая на Ту-126?
> так она по земле-морю ни хрена не видела.
> вверх пузом Ту-126 не мог летать, да и попилены они все давно...


 Я не веду курсов ЛЕКБЕЗА по авиационным темам и не люблю М.Ю. Лермонтова но вот эта эпиграмма мне понравилась, нужно только кое-что доработать:
Стыдить лжеца, шутить над дураком
И спорить с женщиной — всё то же,
Что черпать воду решетом:
От сих троих избавь нас, боже!..

Все сложится если слово "женщиной" заменить на GThomson-ом, мне хватило РСБНа

----------


## GThomson

> Я не веду курсов ЛЕКБЕЗА по авиационным темам и не люблю М.Ю. Лермонтова но вот эта эпиграмма мне понравилась, нужно только кое-что доработать:
> Стыдить лжеца, шутить над дураком
> И спорить с женщиной — всё то же,
> Что черпать воду решетом:
> От сих троих избавь нас, боже!..
> 
> Все сложится если слово "женщиной" заменить на GThomson-ом, мне хватило РСБНа


поэт и про РСБН ни хрена не знает, и про Лиану тоже.
остались одни упоры...
был бы товарисчь с другого типа, предположил бы, что из бомбоголовых?

----------


## Nazar

> поэт и про РСБН ни хрена не знает, и про Лиану тоже.
> остались одни упоры...
> был бы товарисчь с другого типа, предположил бы, что из бомбоголовых?


А причем здесь вообще Ту-126, в данном контексте? Лиана это совершенно другая штука. Она маленько повыше самолетов летает. :Wink:

----------


## OKA

> А причем здесь вообще Ту-126, в данном контексте? Лиана это совершенно другая штука. Она маленько повыше самолетов летает.


Военное обозрение: «Лиана» сядет «на хвост» американским субмаринам - Свободная Пресса - Новое оружие. Современное оружие Россия. Новости России. Новости России сегодня. Война и армия.

----------


## николай-78

Я думаю что GThomson прав и даже пойду дальше Лиана-это на чем Тарзан перемещался между пальмами, и по этой аналогии Кинжал-это холодное клинковое оружие с лезвием до 40 см. Извините дальше только матом, страна нуждается в героях... А вот самый главный Ваш просчет -это выражение "БОМБОГОЛОВЫЙ"-Вы тут попали конкретно.

----------


## OKA

"Соединенные Штаты вместе с Францией и Великобританией в пятницу начали военную операцию против Сирии. Об этом заявил президент Дональд Трамп во время выступления из Белого дома.

"Я приказал Вооруженным силам Соединенных Штатов нанести высокоточные удары по объектам, связанным с потенциалом химического оружия сирийского диктатора Башара Асада. В настоящее время осуществляется совместная операция с Вооруженными силами Франции и Соединенного Королевства", - отметил он.

По словам президента, США готовы использовать "все инструменты национальной мощи" против Сирии, пока Дамаск не прекратит применение химоружия.

США рассчитывают на улучшение отношений с Россией и даже Ираном, но этого может не произойти, добавил Дональд Трамп.

"Надеюсь, когда-нибудь мы поладим с Россией, и может быть даже с Ираном. Но может быть и нет", - сказал он.

Президент подчеркнул при этом, что Вашингтон не намерен сохранять бесконечно долгое присутствие американских сил в Сирии. "Америка не стремится к бесконечному присутствию в Сирии, ни при каких обстоятельствах", - сказал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

США вместе с Францией и Великобританией начали операцию против Сирии - Международная панорама - ТАСС


http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5124577


https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4850525

----------


## Let_nab

Всё..., началось... Плевали они на Россею...

*В Дамаске взорвались первые американские снаряды*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/33166387/?frommail=1

В Дамаске взорвались первые американские снаряды. Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters со ссылкой на очевидцев.

В городе слышны звуки взрывов, виден дым.

Взрывы прогремели сразу после объявления президентом США о начале силовой операции в Сирии в ответ на применение химоружия в Восточной Гуте.

Видео по ссылке.....

----------


## smeshn

То, что они плевали это не кажется странным, а вот, что мы в очередной раз утерлись...

----------


## GThomson

> Я думаю что GThomson прав и даже пойду дальше Лиана-это на чем Тарзан перемещался между пальмами, и по этой аналогии Кинжал-это холодное клинковое оружие с лезвием до 40 см. Извините дальше только матом, страна нуждается в героях... А вот самый главный Ваш просчет -это выражение "БОМБОГОЛОВЫЙ"-Вы тут попали конкретно.


ну, бомбоголовый, к Вам, ПВО-шникам не применимо - бомбов в ПВО мало. 
назвать стволом - что-то на МиГ-31 с пушечной стрельбой слабовато.
сами выберите, что по душе.
для поэта подходит образ Аники-воина - "через лиану щас ножиком-кинжалом жахнем в Сирии"
про Лиану - ну должны знать, РЛС в грибе на Ту-126, была основная составляющая комплекса наведения перехватчиков ПВО, на каком-то этапе жизненного цикла пересеклись с Вашим типом.
новейший Кинжал - это когда ракету от сухопутного Искандера подвесили под истребитель ПВО? 
в единственном экземпляре, якобы стоит на БД - это из предвыборной лапши для домохозяек.
была уже хорошая тема по противоспутниковым ракетам и весьма дальней ракете от С-300 приспособленной на МиГ-31 - на выходе пшик. 
спутниковая Лиана? слежение за кораблями потенциального противника в глобальном масштабе?
при том, что флот нынче арендует каналы связи у ИНМАРСАТа, вся связь идет через центр в Великобритании, а англичане ЭНИГМУ раскололи еще в 1941-м ...
с Вами, на Вашей территории, Вашей колодой карт можно играть в очко и оставить Вас без штанов.

----------


## Mig

> То, что они плевали это не кажется странным, а вот, что мы в очередной раз утерлись...


как же некоторым хочется выглядеть бОльшим стратегом, чем маршал Жуков, сидя за компом и попивая кофеек в уютной квартирке

----------


## SAM77

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2018/04/...siriyskimi-pvo

----------


## Let_nab

> То, что они плевали это не кажется странным, а вот, что мы в очередной раз утерлись...


Так точно! "Союзнички" продавшие всех от Югославии до Сирии... Зачем тогда было рисоваться Путину, что Россия сохраняет действие договора СССР-Сирия от 1980 года в силе, в котором было указано, что если кто-то нападет на Сирию, Советский Союз будет вовлечен в это событие. То есть, по сути, это было союзническое соглашение. Ну и что!? Утёрлись "союзнички"! 
В России сейчас самый главный союзник тот - где бабло властьимущих вложено и хранится, где их замки и дворцы скуплены, где их детишки учатся и семьи лечатся да любовницы сиськи силиконовые вставляют и шопятся... Причём тут Сирия!?  

*В Минобороны России насчитали более 100 выпущенных по Сирии ракет* 
- В Минобороны России насчитали более 100 выпущенных по Сирии ракет

*Более 100 ракет выпустили по Сирии США и их союзники, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.*

"По военным и гражданским объектам Сирийской Арабской Республики воздушными и морскими носителями США, Великобритании, Франции и было выпущено более 100 крылатых ракет и ракет класса "воздух-земля", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства.

"Удары наносились с двух кораблей ВМС США из Красного моря, тактической авиацией над акваторией Средиземного моря, а также американским стратегическими бомбардировщиками B-1B из района Эт-Танф", - уточнили в министерстве.

"Сирийская система ПВО вела противовоздушный бой. Значительная часть крылатых ракет и авиационных ракет класса "воздух-земля" были сбиты на подлете к целям", - сообщили в Минобороны.

"Российские подразделения ПВО на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики для отражения ракетного удара не применялись", - говорится в сообщении военного ведомства.

----------


## Let_nab

*Трамп об ударе по Сирии: миссия выполнена* 

- http://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/other/...id=mailsignout

Президент Соединённых Штатов Дональд Трамп заявил, что США, Великобритания и Франция добились поставленных целей при нанесении удара по Сирии.

«Идеально исполненный удар прошлой ночью. Спасибо Франции и Соединённому Королевству за их мудрость и силу их отличных вооружённых сил. Лучшего результата и быть не могло. Миссия выполнена!» — написал он в Twitter.

Ранее посол США в России Джон Хантсман заявил, что Вашингтон связался с Москвой перед тем, как нанести удар по объектам в Сирии.

1. Президент страны Дональд Трамп выступил с телеобращением к нации. «Я отдал приказ вооруженным силам США нанести точечные удары по целям, связанным с химическим оружием сирийского диктатора Башара Асада», — заявил он. Атаки обещали продолжать, пока Дамаск не прекратит использование «химии». «Мы молим Господа, чтобы он защитил страдающих в Сирии. Мы молим Господа, чтобы он направил весь регион к достойному и мирному будущему. И мы молим Господа, чтобы он продолжил защищать и благословлять Соединенные Штаты Америки. Спасибо и доброй ночи», — закончил речь хозяин Белого Дома.

2. Ее цель — «создать мощный противовес производству, распространению и использованию химического оружия», — пояснил Трамп. По его словам, ответ трех стран будет сочетать военные, экономические и дипломатические меры. Ранее Лондон отказывался бить по целям в Сирии, не получив соответствующих доказательств. «Мы не можем позволить, чтобы применение химического оружия стало нормой — ни в Сирии, ни на улицах Великобритании, ни где-либо еще», — сообщила премьер-министр Соединенного Королевства Тереза Мэй. По ее словам, решение далось ей нелегко, она приняла его, потому что оно отвечает национальным интересам Великобритании.

 3. Ударами ракет «Томагавк» поражен район Барзе — там расположен один из крупных научных комплексов Сирии. Сообщают и об обстреле военных сооружений в Хомсе и Алеппо. По национальному телевидению сообщают, что страна подверглась нападению со стороны США. По данным высокопоставленных военных источников США, в операции также принимает участие боевая авиация. 

4. В телеэфире было заявлено о перехвате и уничтожении 13 ракет, летевших к одному из районов Дамаска. В сети появилось видео предполагаемого перехвата.

5. Министр обороны США Джеймс Мэттис пояснил, что судьба последующих атак будет зависеть от того, продолжит ли Сирия использовать химическое оружие. Глава Объединенного комитета начальников штабов Джозеф Данфорд пояснил, что вооруженные силы не координировали атаки с российской стороной, но предприняли меры для минимизации потерь Москвы. Атаки также не наносились по целям, поражение которых могло бы поставить под угрозы жизнь мирных жителей. «То, что вы видели сегодня, еще не конец американского ответа. План достаточно гибкий и зависит от того, что удалось поразить», — сообщил CNN источник в американской администрации.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Sveto

> Так точно! "Союзнички" продавшие всех от Югославии до Сирии...


По правде говоря, СР Югославия и Российская Федерация не были в союзе (не было юридического обязательства оказывать военную помощь друг другу в случае нападения на любую из них одного или нескольких государств). Конечно и я надеялся - кто-то придёт к нам на помощь ...

----------


## LansE293

Да ладно, Вы "договорных матчей" что ли никогда не видели?
Трамп заранее предупредил в твиттере, что будет налет, сирийцы перегнали авиацию и технику, освободили здания, стреляйте на здоровье, если бабла на ракеты не жалко. Опять же тренировка для сирийских ПВО. ВКС РФ участия не принимала. Судя по всему размолотили пару-тройку бетонных коробок и старых бункеров.
https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/14/04...a037?from=main
Если бы это была настоящая атака КР, то сперва бы подчистую вынесли сирийское ПВО, тем более Израиль его недавно разведал, а затем беспрепятственно  раздолбали все что хотели.

----------


## Сергей72

> Да ладно, Вы "договорных матчей" что ли никогда не видели?
> Трамп заранее предупредил в твиттере, что будет налет, сирийцы перегнали авиацию и технику, освободили здания, стреляйте на здоровье, если бабла на ракеты не жалко. Опять же тренировка для сирийских ПВО. ВКС РФ участия не принимала. Судя по всему размолотили пару-тройку бетонных коробок и старых бункеров.
> https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/14/04...a037?from=main
> Если бы это была настоящая атака КР, то сперва бы подчистую вынесли сирийское ПВО, тем более Израиль его недавно разведал, а затем беспрепятственно раздолбали все что хотели.


Цирк чистой воды. Два израильских истребителя не так давно навели шороху больше, чем вся эта коалиция. Напоминает армейские проверки по "бг", когда сигнал нежданно не гадано приходит в 6 утра а, все командиры уже в казарме или вокруг нее ходят и механы всю ночь машины греют.

----------


## Let_nab

> По правде говоря, СР Югославия и Российская Федерация не были в союзе (не было юридического обязательства оказывать военную помощь друг другу в случае нападения на любую из них одного или нескольких государств). Конечно и я надеялся - кто-то придёт к нам на помощь ...


Вы немного не правы. В Москве 6 ноября 1996 года было подписано соглашение, которое вступило в силу 20 августа 1997 года. Это соглашение наименовалось - "Соглашение между Правительством Российской Федерации и Союзным Правительством Союзной Республики Югославии о военно-техническом сотрудничестве". В частности, в нём действительно не оговаривалось вступление России своими вооружёнными силами в войну при открытой агрессии в Югославию, но как союзник Россия обязалась оказывать полную военную помощь Югославии оружием, военной техникой, военными специалистами, инструкторами и советниками. При этом напомню, что при войне в Корее, во Вьетнаме - СССР тоже напрямую в войну не ввязывался. СССР как раз таки как союзник оказывал им военно-техническую помощь.

Однако, при случае с Югославией, политическая воля руководства России проявилась как предательская. Заключив соглашение с Югославией, Россия не стала выполнять свои договорные обязательства союзнической помощи. В частности, не стала помогать ничем - как и самым важным на тот момент - поставками средств ПВО. Их не поставили и не прислали специалистов. Более того, правители России встали на сторону Америки и проголосовали за их резолюцию в ООН о запрете поставок любого оружия в Югославию. То есть - правители России на тот момент предали своего союзника и встали на сторону агрессора.

Да. Причина была не только в том, что правители России занимали холопскую проамериканскую сторону - качали из России всё бабло на Запад, там скупали дворцы и замки с футбольными командами. Как и именно правители России во главе с Ельциным надавили на Милошевича, чтобы принудить его к сдаче. Причем в тот момент, когда оставалось продержаться совсем чуть-чуть. Североатлантический блок под давлением общественности вынужден был бы прекратить операцию. После того, как Югославию разбомбили, на повестке дня стояла сухопутная операция. И здесь бы НАТО пришлось куда тяжелее. Ну не готовы были немцы, французы встречать гробы своих солдат из соседней страны! Получилось Милошевича убивал и Ельцин.    
Причина была и в том, что объективно Ельцин и Ко - уничтожили свою промышленность и свои вооружённые силы. Россия просто была не в силах даже себя защитить, а не то чтобы оказать военно-техническую помощь Югославии. У России было недостаточно своих комплексов С-300, как и персонала своего не хватало. 
Хотя есть мнение, что на Россию, прикрытую ядерными силами никто бы и не рыпнулся. Окажи военную помощь Югославии - НАТО получило бы серьёзного пендаля, на который у России было достаточно сил и средств... И НАТО сразу бы прекратило свою военную агрессию и однозначно дальше не было бы Ирака, Ливии и тем более сейчас - Сирии...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## 13th

> 


А с какими еще членами НАТО дружит Россия? Какие новые друзья Биллы и друзья Гельмуты завелись?

----------


## Mig

Коллеги,

на западе много говорят об участии Франции в нанесении ударов по Сирии, но не сообщается какие именно французские носители принимали участие в ударе. Наш ГШ заявил, что французские самолеты при атаке на Сирию "не зафиксированы". Так "был ли мальчик" - французы реально ударили по Сирии или французское "участие" - фейк и вранье Макрона, пыжащегося казаться Наполеоном? Что думаете?

----------


## ZHeN

> Коллеги,
> 
> на западе много говорят об участии Франции в нанесении ударов по Сирии, но не сообщается какие именно французские носители принимали участие в ударе. Наш ГШ заявил, что французские самолеты при атаке на Сирию "не зафиксированы". Так "был ли мальчик" - французы реально ударили по Сирии или французское "участие" - фейк и вранье Макрона, пыжащегося казаться Наполеоном? Что думаете?


сообщалось неоднократно

внимательней 

MBDA Scalp-EG, MdCN 

FREMM, Rafale, Mirage 2000-5

----------


## Nazar

> сообщалось неоднократно
> 
> внимательней 
> 
> MBDA Scalp-EG, MdCN 
> 
> FREMM, Rafale, Mirage 2000-5


Так об этом и речь. Что это заявление Франции, тогда как наши говорят, что хранцузов тама не было...

----------


## Mig

> Rafale, Mirage 2000-5


кому принадлежат эти самолеты, где базируются, откуда взлетели??

----------


## ZHeN

Ruptly пригласили снимать вылеты британцев и французов...

----------


## ZHeN

> кому принадлежат эти самолеты, где базируются, откуда взлетели??


Гугл.......

----------


## Sveto

> Их не поставили и не прислали специалистов. Более того, правители России встали на сторону Америки и проголосовали за их резолюцию в ООН о запрете поставок любого оружия в Югославию. То есть - правители России на тот момент предали своего союзника и встали на сторону агрессора.


Это соглашение, о котором вы упоминаете, не имеет такого значения ..  Это соглашение стало основой для доставки оружия, но вместо оружия мы заплатили к примеру аванс за «Эрбасы» .  В июне 1993 г. на заседании Верховного совета обороны Союзной республики Югославии министр обороны Павле Булатович поставил в известность руководство страны, что оснащение вооруженных сил ЗРС С-300ПМУ и ЗРК "Тор" обойдется суммарно в 124 млн. долл. Впрочем, как он тогда отметил, не исключались переговоры о поставках техники в кредит или на основе товарообмена. Имелась также возможность оплаты этих "специальных закупок особо важных для безопасности страны" с пролонгацией на пять - шесть лет. Однако югославские политики из-за санкционного давления, недостатка продуктов питания и медикаментов для населения одобрили выделение ассигнований только для минимальных текущих потребностей ВВС и ПВО, "чтобы пережить год". Как Россия может доставить С-300 в 1999 году? Уже поздно...  Например,что вы думаете, кто и как отремонтировал наши двигатели РД-33 ?

----------


## Sveto

Заседание Верховного совета обороны Югославии , июнь 1993 года.Мы нашли человека,который мог бы продать нам С-300 
хочу сказать - у нас также были и Ельцин и Козырев и Ходорковский и Березовский и Ко и и не один Дудаев, Джохар.

----------


## Mig

> Гугл.......


весьма компетентный ответ!

----------


## Mig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90UIsDgcktI

это видео ни о чем. Рафали где-то когда-то рулят... Это может быть просто очередные тренировки и ночные полеты... Но причем здесь удар по Сирии?

Вот куда полетел этот Су-24? Может в Сирию? Или во Францию?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37S4AsV2iCg

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

Про военную авиацию - Страница 93

----------


## Let_nab

> Это соглашение, о котором вы упоминаете, не имеет такого значения ..  Это соглашение стало основой для доставки оружия, но вместо оружия мы заплатили к примеру аванс за «Эрбасы» .  В июне 1993 г. на заседании Верховного совета обороны Союзной республики Югославии министр обороны Павле Булатович поставил в известность руководство страны, что оснащение вооруженных сил ЗРС С-300ПМУ и ЗРК "Тор" обойдется суммарно в 124 млн. долл. Впрочем, как он тогда отметил, не исключались переговоры о поставках техники в кредит или на основе товарообмена. Имелась также возможность оплаты этих "специальных закупок особо важных для безопасности страны" с пролонгацией на пять - шесть лет. Однако югославские политики из-за санкционного давления, недостатка продуктов питания и медикаментов для населения одобрили выделение ассигнований только для минимальных текущих потребностей ВВС и ПВО, "чтобы пережить год". Как Россия может доставить С-300 в 1999 году? Уже поздно...  Например,что вы думаете, кто и как отремонтировал наши двигатели РД-33 ?


Не понимаю... Как это "соглашение не имеет значения"!? Тогда зачем его заключать!? И причём тут оплаты, продукты питания!? Корея много заплатила? Вьетнам? Страны Африки, которым была оказана военно-техническая помощь в частности от американского вмешательства? И много сейчас платит Сирия за присутствие и расходы России не только военные, но и гуманитарной помощи продовольствием, медикаментами? Всё им было доставлено оперативно! 
В таких случаях, когда решаются важнейшие геополитические интересы и судьба союзника, главное не оплаты-проплаты, а воля и решимость правителей.
К примеру возьмём тот же Лендлиз, когда США помогали СССР в борьбе с фашизмом по схеме " товар потом деньги" - так до 2030 года России надо ещё оплатить сумму 674 млн. долларов, об этом договорились Буш в 1990 году с Горбачёвым.
Вот прошлый год: "Минобороны Сербии получит от Беларуси 8 истребителей МиГ-29 и 2 дивизиона ЗРК «Бук»" Что, просто так Лукашенко взял и подарил? Нет. Всё в геополитике, воле руководства и в частности российских правителей. Тогда так же не могли "подарить" или "сдать в аренду" в Югославию пару-тройку дивизионов С-300 и оперативно перебросить их в Югославию? Могли. 

Так что - соглашение тогда было заключено не просто так, как и не просто так оно российской стороной никак не выполнено.

Касаемо двигателей РД-33..., я не думал об этой проблеме. Сейчас поГуглил. По ремонту ничего не нашёл, но нашёл информацию, что в результате вот этого невыполнения соглашения - Россия не оказала помощь Югославии в ремонте МиГ-29. Поэтому немалая часть машин была неисправна и не могла участвовать в защите от НАТО. Вот такая инфа: "Все МИГ-29 были сведены в 127-ю авиационную эскадрилью "Витязи" 204-го истребительного авиаполка, дислоцированного на авиабазе Батайница (к северу от Белграда). Западные источники оценивали парк югославских МиГов 29 в 15 машин." И это нормально!? То есть и в этом кинули! 

Как не писать про "оплаты", "голод", двигатели РД-33 - правители России на тот момент заняли проамериканскую позицию и поддержали уничтожение Югославии!!! Не просто поддержали, а ПОУЧАСТВОВАЛИ В ЭТОМ, даже своим бездействием!!! Как не крутите!!!




> Заседание Верховного совета обороны Югославии , июнь 1993 года.Мы нашли человека,который мог бы продать нам С-300.... хочу сказать - у нас также были и Ельцин и Козырев и Ходорковский и Березовский и Ко и и не один Дудаев, Джохар.


Улыбнуло! Вспомнил 90-е года, когда "находили людей" которые могли продать всё что угодно, но на деле это оставалось просто на словах. Причина простая - находились другие люди, которые имели больше "авторитета". В данном конкретном случае - авторитет и влияние у американцев. Которые даванули и все эти люди - сразу передумали кому-то что-то продавать даже за большие деньги, потому что данная сделка шла в разрез интересам авторитета....

----------


## OKA

> Не понимаю... ...


Замполитам не понять  :Biggrin: 

Граждане и Государство

----------


## Let_nab

Любопытное!!! Тут вообще мнение про "сдали матч":

_Вначале военные договорились: сюда бьём. А сюда не бьём.
Мы говорим, что все ракеты попали. Вы - что все ракеты сбили.
Снимки результатов атак не публикуем. Только по одному снимку с каждой стороны для подтверждения своих слов.
Военную ответку мы не делаем.
Коалиция кааак вдарила!
Все довольны - все смеются...._

*Вот по хронологии, где вырисовывается картина маслом:*






*Вот как раз Конашенков об этом:*






*И внезапно:*




*
Вот тут пишет нам Пентагон:*



Allies Fired 105 Weapons

The allies fired 105 weapons at these targets. The missiles came from British, French and American platforms in the Red Sea, the Persian Gulf and the Eastern Mediterranean, McKenzie said. 

“All weapons hit their targets close to the designated time on target,” he said. The American ships were: the USS Monterrey, the USS Laboon, the USS Higgins and the submarine USS John Warner. Two B-1 Lancer bombers launched joint air-to-surface stand-off missiles. Support aircraft – tankers, fighters, electronic warfare aircraft and more – also participated.   

“None of our aircraft or missiles involved in this operation were successfully engaged by Syrian air defenses,” McKenzie said. “We have no indication that Russian air defenses were employed.”

Syrian response was ineffectual as the Syrians launched surface-to-air missiles on a ballistic trajectory. “Most of the launches occurred after our strike was over,” the general said. “When you shoot iron into the air without guidance, it has to come down somewhere.”

Since the strike, U.S. officials have not seen any military response from actors within Syria. “We remain postured to protect our forces and those of the coalition should anything occur,” the general said.


Машинный перевод:

_Союзники запустили 105 ракет

Союзники запустили 105 ракет по целям. Ракеты прибыли из британских, французских и американских носителей в Красном море, Персидском заливе и Восточном Средиземноморье, сказал Маккензи. 

“Все оружие поразило свои цели точно и к назначенному времени”, сказал он. Американские суда были: военный корабль США Монтеррей, военный корабль США Laboon, военный корабль США Хиггинс и подводный военный корабль США Джон Уорнер. Два B-1 бомбардировщика запустили совместные ракеты вне зоны поражения ПВО. Самолеты обеспечения – танкеры, истребители, самолет радиоэлектронной войны и более – также участвовали.   

“Ни один из наших самолетов или ракет, вовлеченных в эту операцию, не был сбит сирийскими ПВО”, сказал Маккензи. “У нас нет признака, что российские ПВО использовались”.

Сирийский ответ был неэффективен, поскольку сирийцы запустили ракеты земля-воздух по баллистической траектории. “Большинство запусков произошло после того, как наш удар был закончен”, сказал генерал. “Когда Вы стреляете железом в воздух без управления, то оно должно где-нибудь упасть”.

С начала удара американские силы не видели военного ответа от Сирии. “Мы остаемся postured, чтобы защитить наши силы, и те из коалиции должны что-либо происходить”, сказал генерал...._


*Смотрим на наш Генштаб:*






*И опять смотрим на Пентагон:*




Q: General McKenzie, have you had any contacts with the Russians through the deconfliction lines in the aftermath of these operations, or are you planning to have such contacts in the next few hours? 

 GEN. MCKENZIE: As you know, the deconfliction channel which we use between we and the Russians is -- has operated frequently over the past few months. It continued to operate frequently leading up to this strike and a routine basis after the strike.

Q: Генерал Маккензи, у Вас были какие-либо контакты с русскими через канал деконфликтации во время этих операций или Вы планируете иметь такие контакты в следующие несколько часов? 

Машинный перевод:

ГЕНЕРАЛ МАККЕНЗИ: Как Вы знаете, канал деконфликтации который мы используем, мы и русские - активно работал последние несколько месяцев. Он продолжал работать во время удара и продолжает работать в обычном режиме после удара. 


Интересный брифинг. Его можно почитать тут - https://www.defense.gov/News/Transcr...n-dana-w-whit/

*Ещё любопытный момент из брифинга:*

GEN. MCKENZIE: Sure. So you asked about deconfliction. Probably the best way to understand it is this: The Russians don't have a veto on anything we do, and that's probably the best way to describe it. We're not cooperating with them in Syria. We don't want to get into a fight with them. They don't want to get into a fight with us. The best way to do that is to share certain information about what you're doing, carefully -- carefully metered out by us, and I'm sure the same by them. But we're not cooperating with them, and they have no veto over what we do.

 At the same time, we owe it to our service men and women and those of our coalition partners to do the best we can to simplify the environment in which we're going to fight, so the deconfliction mechanisms allow us to do that. 

 As to the last part of your question, I can't help you with what the Syrians are saying or not saying; what I'm telling you is what actually happened. 

 MS. WHITE: And on that point, as Secretary Mattis said last night, the Russian disinformation campaign has already begun. There has been a 2,000 percent increase in Russian trolls in the last 24 hours. Therefore, we will keep you all abreast of the facts moving forward.

Машинный перевод:

ГЕНЕРАЛ МАККЕНЗИ: Уверен. Таким образом, Вы спросили о деконфликтации. Несомненно, лучший способ понять его является это: у русских нет вето ни на что, что мы делаем, и это -  лучший способ описать происходящее. Мы не сотрудничаем с ними в Сирии. Мы не хотим входить в борьбу с ними. Они не хотят входить в борьбу с нами. Лучший способ сделать, который может быть это поделиться определенной информацией о том, что Вы делаете, и я уверен то же самое и им. Но мы не сотрудничаем с ними и у них нет вето по тому, что мы делаем в Сирии.

В то же время мы должны его нашим служащим и женщинам и тем из наших партнеров по коалиции, чтобы приложить все усилия, мы можем, чтобы упростить окружающую среду, в которой мы собираемся бороться, таким образом, deconfliction механизмы позволяют нам делать это. 

Относительно последней части Вашего вопроса, я не могу помочь Вам с тем, что сирийцы говорят или не говорят; то, что я говорю Вам, - то, что на самом деле произошло. 

MS. БЕЛЫЙ: И на том пункте, как секретарь Мэттис заявил вчера вечером, уже началась российская кампания по распространению дезинформации. Было 2 000-процентное увеличение российских троллей за прошлые 24 часа. Поэтому мы будем сохранять Вас всех в ряд фактов продвижением. 

*Российские тролли!!! Интересно наш Конашенков с Генштабом и всеми нашими СМИ - были засчитаны!?*

----------


## LansE293

> Любопытное!!! Тут вообще мнение про "сдали матч":
> _Вначале военные договорились: сюда бьём. А сюда не бьём.
> Мы говорим, что все ракеты попали. Вы - что все ракеты сбили.
> Снимки результатов атак не публикуем. Только по одному снимку с каждой стороны для подтверждения своих слов.
> Военную ответку мы не делаем.
> Коалиция кааак вдарила!
> Все довольны - все смеются...._





Уничтоженный НИИ в Барзахе проходил проверку ОХЗО 22 ноября 2017 и был чист:
https://twitter.com/realDougBell/sta...01824843124736

В мартовском отчете ОХЗО подтверждает, что сирийское правительство сотрудничало в процессе уничтожения этого комплекса: в ближайшее время должен был быть заключен подряд на работы по его сносу (ссылка на отчет ОХЗО внутри).
https://twitter.com/WKPAnCap/status/985326910166183937

----------


## Nazar

https://riafan.ru/1047273-voenkor-v-...kanskikh-raket

Для "диванных" экспертов, свято верящих в непогрешимость слов, сказанных Понтогоном.

----------


## Sveto

> Не понимаю... Как это "соглашение не имеет значения"!?


У вас совершенно неправильное представление о значении этого соглашения.  Подписание такого договора не значит : «Мы дадим вам бесплатное оружие и все, что вам будеть нужно» . Сравнить с Сирией ? А как ? Обязательства по отношению к Сирии и Югославии не совпадают.Я уважаю ваше отношение к моей стране и моем народу и благодарю вас за это,  но отношения между Россией и Югославией не были такими, как кажется на первый взгляд.
Большой поклонник «общечеловеческих ценностей» тов. М.С. Горбачев запретил поставлять нам военную технику под предлогом того, что «поставка оружия приведет к росту жертв, в том числе и среди мирного населения.», это правда. Но это не значит, что СР Югославия позже не могла купить все, что нужно в Украине, Беларуси или России. Были хорошие каналы снабжения (один из них  называем  «Пушкин экспресс» :) ) и когда денег было, проблем не было.





> Вот прошлый год: "Минобороны Сербии получит от Беларуси 8 истребителей МиГ-29 и 2 дивизиона ЗРК «Бук»" Что, просто так Лукашенко взял и подарил? Нет. Всё в геополитике, воле руководства и в частности российских правителей. Тогда так же не могли "подарить" или "сдать в аренду" в Югославию пару-тройку дивизионов С-300 и оперативно перебросить их в Югославию? Могли.»


Точно могли и могут но не дадут  :) а наш друг Лукашенко еще ничего не дал :)  не 8 ,а 4 МиГ-29 и контракт еще не подписан ... Да, это «подарок» но за хорошие деньги, как всегда.




> Сейчас поГуглил.


То, что я говорю вам, в интернете вы редко можете найти :) особенно когда речь идет о МиГ-29 ;) 




> Вспомнил 90-е года, когда "находили людей" которые могли продать всё что угодно, но на деле это оставалось просто на словах»


Извините, но я знаю об этом человеке «чуть, чуть» ,больше, чем сказано в документе  который я вам представил, ему можно было доверять и он доказал свою эффективность на практике.

----------


## Казанец

> Все довольны - все смеются....


https://ok.ru/video/11774331614?fromTime=167

----------


## Let_nab

> Замполитам не понять 
> 
> Граждане и Государство


Да, это естественно - ведь трудно понять человека, который не компетентен в области обсуждаемого вопроса. 

-  Граждане и Государство

----------


## Let_nab

> [video=youtube;bIZQCc6BQNc]
> 
> В мартовском отчете ОХЗО подтверждает, что сирийское правительство сотрудничало в процессе уничтожения этого комплекса: в ближайшее время должен был быть заключен подряд на работы по его сносу (ссылка на отчет ОХЗО внутри).


То есть, американские военные просто помогли снести этот никчемный объект "сбросив на него Феррари"....

----------


## OKA

> Да, это естественно - ведь трудно понять человека, который не компетентен в области обсуждаемого вопроса. 
> 
> -  Граждане и Государство


Для сабжей с "компетентностями в областях обсуждаемых вопросов" , обычно туды :

Граждане и Государство

----------


## GThomson

> ...



*1992*
да и Наджибуллу в этот мартиролог "преданных" друзей.
а ещё кто-то хрюкает о правопреемственности СССР...

----------


## LansE293

> То есть, американские военные просто помогли снести этот никчемный объект "сбросив на него Феррари"....


Если верить этому изданию на повестке дня было три варианта эффектно уронить сотню Феррари  :Confused: . Посовещались и применили тот, по которому РФ не будет кидаться в ответ Камазами :Wink:  Трамп как бы хотел (или делал вид что хотел) наиболее забористый вариант, но позволил себя уговорить ограничиться разрушением несколько сараев.

----------


## Nazar

> а ещё кто-то хрюкает о правопреемственности СССР...


Вы бы выражения выбирали, а то вам придется напомнить, как одна очень гордая европейская страна, уже который год, то обиженно хрюкает, размахивая драной тряпкой в 
ООН, то радостно повизгивает, виляя хвостиком, когда ее по щетинке из-за океана гладят.

----------


## SaVaGe10

Есть уже детали по типам боеприпасов?. Каких и сколько? Предварительно: BGM-109, SCALP/ Storm Shadow(?) и вероятно AGM-158JASSM. Если с США менее-более понятно, то по Британцам и Французам, как то темно

----------


## ZHeN

ну то есть SCALP/Storm Shadow - американцы пускали, да ?

что с вами, о пользователи форума ? есть же масса информации в сети по совершённому удару... и состав стран-агрессоров ... и состав группировок ... и боеприпасы применённые ... и дислокация ... всё в общем доступе
вам всем гугл отключили ?

----------


## SaVaGe10

> ну то есть SCALP/Storm Shadow - американцы пускали, да ?
> 
> что с вами, о пользователи форума ? есть же масса информации в сети по совершённому удару... и состав стран-агрессоров ... и состав группировок ... и боеприпасы применённые ... и дислокация ... всё в общем доступе
> вам всем гугл отключили ?


 ?? Где я написал про "американские" скальпы? Интересно увидеть. Если скальп в середине списка, то он американский? Так что ли? Удивительное дело.

----------


## ZHeN

вы перечислили средства поражения, а потом добавили, что по США всё понятно

----------


## SaVaGe10

> вы перечислили средства поражения, а потом добавили, что по США всё понятно


Ну. 4то не так? Дальше квест про бритов и франков. Зачем загадо4кника изображать по ссылкам на тырнет ищееки?  Просто перечисли боеприпасы по коли4еству и типам....

----------


## ZHeN

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/721075.html

----------


## OKA

"Нет данных о том, что западная коалиция готовит повторный удар по Сирии, сообщила газета "Коммерсант", ссылаясь на российский военно-дипломатический источник.
       "Пока данных, свидетельствующих о немедленной готовности США и их союзников нанести повторный удар, нет: французская и британская авиация вернулась в места постоянной дислокации, а эсминцы США, отстрелявшие свой запас крылатых ракет, скорее всего, направятся в пункт Рота (Испания)", - пишет "Коммерсант".
       "После субботнего авиаудара США, Великобритании и Франции по Сирии все стороны, так или иначе вовлеченные в конфликт, заявили о своей победе и выдали диаметрально противоположную информацию о происшедшем", - отмечает издание..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=479374

Данных о планах Пентагона у "Ъ" точно нет)) А вот массированную атаку КР c различных носителей они отработали , как на учениях. Только цели были не на полигоне, а реальные.




"Стратегический беспилотник ВВС США RQ-4B Global Hawk провел 24-часовой полет вблизи Сирии и расположенных на ее побережье российской авиабазы Хмеймим и базы материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ РФ в порту Тартус, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, тяжелый американский беспилотник с бортовым номером 10-2043, вылетевший в воскресенье с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия, курсировал над международными водами Средиземного моря вблизи границ Ливана и Сирии на высоте около 16 тыс. метров. В понедельник утром он вернулся на базу.
       С учетом возможностей ведения разведки на глубину до 450 км, он мог наблюдать за всей контролируемой Дамаском территорией Сирии, а также российскими базами.
       В субботу вблизи Сирии также вел разведку аналогичный американский беспилотник RQ-4B Global Hawk с бортовым номером 11-2047. Его полет продолжался более 21 часа.
       Согласно открытым источникам, RQ-4A Global Hawk, на борту которого находится камера высокого разрешения, инфракрасный сенсор и радар для отслеживания движущихся объектов, предназначен для ведения стратегической воздушной разведки. При полете на больших высотах Global Hawk способен производить обзор больших территорий, осуществлять разведку точечных целей с высоким разрешением и передавать развединформацию командованию в реальном режиме времени через спутниковый канал связи. RQ-4A Global Hawk, имеющий взлетную массу 15 тонн и размах крыла около 40 метров, может патрулировать в течение 30 часов на высоте до 18 тыс. метров.
       Стоимость стратегического беспилотника RQ-4A Global Hawk оценивается в $140 млн, а час его полета обходится в $31 тыс.
       Этот беспилотник регулярно используется для проведения разведки вблизи территорией самопровозглашенных ДНР и ЛНР, а также вблизи Калининградской, Ленинградской и Псковской областей и побережья Крыма и Краснодарского края."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=479416


"Руководство Министерства обороны Республики Абхазия с глубокой серьезностью отреагировало на удары коалиции во главе с США по братскому сирийскому народу. Мы осуждаем данный инцидент и расцениваем его как провокацию к развязыванию большой войны.
Вооруженные Силы Республики Абхазия готовы выступить на защиту сирийского народа и оказать ему помощь профессионально подготовленными специалистами, в том числе и летным составом.

Бригада "Пятнашка" меняет место дислокации? :)  "

https://twower.livejournal.com/2249850.html




> Ну. 4то не так? Дальше квест про бритов и франков. Зачем загадо4кника изображать по ссылкам на тырнет ищееки?  Просто перечисли боеприпасы по коли4еству и типам....


Здесь встречалось про удар и последствия :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2249710.html

https://twower.livejournal.com/2249985.html

----------


## SaVaGe10

Спасибо всем.

----------


## OKA

"В центре Дамаска сегодня. Отмечают освобождение Гуты"



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4855168



"JTS и HTS воюют друг с другом в полный рост. Сегодня "Джабхат Тахрир Сурия" начала наступление на своих конкурентов на западе провинции Аллепо и добилась неплохих успехов, заняв н.п. Аджел, Джамият Аль-Садия и Аль-Дабаа, а также холмы Таль Аль-Нуман около города Дарат Изза.
При этом в н.п. Джамият Аль-Салия было взято в плен несколько боевиков ИПТ.Всего же за выходные в результате боев с обеих сторон погибло 344 человека - 196 боевиков HTS и 148 боевиков JTS.
В результате атаки курдов в турецкой провинции Сирнак недалеко от границы с Ираком и Турцией погибло 3 турецких солдата.
Агенство Fars сообщает, что американцы устроили новую базу в районе месторождения аль-Танак в провинции ДэЗ. Также американцы перебросили часть военного имущества поближе к линии разграничения с сирийскими войсками - от города Хашам на юго востоке провинции до города Хуссейния на северо-востоке. "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4855173

Е.Ж.Г.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...aleppo-photos/

Запрещённые в РФ каннибалы грызутся между собой) 
Амеры опять что-то затевают.



"Сирийский экспресс". "Рапторы" идут в Тартус 

13 апреля через проливы в направлении Тартуса прошли: сухогруз "Александр Ткаченко" с патрульными катерами проекта 03160 « Раптор », буксирно-моторными катерами  БМК - Т и грузовиками Урал-4320 на борту, БДК "Николай Фильченков" с БТР-80 и бронеавтомобилями "Тигр" на борту."

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1141728.html

Cудя по наличию  патрульных катеров и понтонной техники, восстановление территориальной целостности САР вполне возможно) Ну или вариант с разграничением зон влияния  с курдской автономией.

----------


## Mig

> ну то есть SCALP/Storm Shadow - американцы пускали, да ?
> что с вами, о пользователи форума ? есть же масса информации в сети по совершённому удару... и состав стран-агрессоров ... и состав группировок ... и боеприпасы применённые ... и дислокация ... всё в общем доступе
> вам всем гугл отключили ?


А в чем, собственно, состоит смысл вашего якобы ироничного поста к пользователям форума? У меня Гугл не отключили. Но вам похоже лениво собирать интересующую именно ВАС инфо, поэтому вы ждете халяву, которую участники форума должны вам на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой выложить?! А халява-то уже давно кончилась... Гугл вам в помощь!

----------


## muk33

Думаю, что было примерно так:

----------


## Let_nab

> .............У вас совершенно неправильное представление о значении этого соглашения.  Подписание такого договора не значит : «Мы дадим вам бесплатное оружие и все, что вам будеть нужно» . Сравнить с Сирией ? А как ? Обязательства по отношению к Сирии и Югославии не совпадают.Я уважаю ваше отношение к моей стране и моем народу и благодарю вас за это,  но отношения между Россией и Югославией не были такими, как кажется на первый взгляд.
> ............


Да, так и есть. Моё искреннее мнение, схожее с практически большинством россиян в отношении братского народа – оно именно такое и никак неизменно. Спасибо за понимание.

Касаемо нашей нестыковки взглядов по проблеме неоказания Россией помощи Югославии во время агрессии НАТО - то я понимаю причину этого. Всё вполне просто. Я сейчас встречаю подобные нестыковки на одну и туже проблему и среди своих соотечественников. Причина одна. Это разный взгляд, различный менталитет - которые сформированы в нашем сознании. Мы смотрим под «разными углами». 

Моё сознание формировалось на советских принципах, которые базируются на полученных мной знаниях в советских высших учебных заведениях при изучении руководящих документов моего государства той эпохи. Эпоха СССР закончилась и всё изменилось, изменились основополагающие принципы международных отношений, в частности и отношение моего государства к своим обязательствам. Они стали «капиталистическими». Хотя по-ленински правильнее будет «империалистические», так как сейчас высшая стадия «развитого» капитализма – империализм. 

Вот Вы и рассматриваете их с капиталистической позиции и считаете это правильной истиной - когда за всё надо платить бабло… При этом мою точу зрения - считаете ошибочной. 
Это на утрированном примере - когда умирающего привозят в капиталистическую больничку без денег и оставляют умирать, так как это его личная проблема - отсутствие возможности оплатить своё лечение. При этом не только «высокоразвитое» капиталистическое государство, но и люди уже считают это нормальным. Для меня это ненормально! 

Как можно мерять деньгами братскую помощь народу, который уничтожают!? Как!? Как при этом можно считать оплату не только по счетам, но и считать свои навары-прибыли от войны!? Как можно испугаться за свою жизнь и по трусости не спасти своего брата!? В этом разница! 
И какие принципы правдивее, честнее, человечнее и справедливее? Получения бабла и шкуры или человеческих отношений и справедливости? Так какое мнение правильное - когда превыше и основа деньги или во главе всего - человечность, справедливость, совесть и правда!?

Вот сейчас, с обещанием Беларуси по МиГам и ракетам ПВО, тоже работает новый принцип на бабле. Сейчас всё по-новому. 

Соглашение, о котором мы говорим - между Россией и Югославией в 1996 году и ратифицированное сторонами в 1997 году, было заключено в соответствии всех международных законов – являлось бы формальностью в правомерности оказания Россией военной помощи Югославии при том, если бы американцы и их лакеи объявили незаконное эмбарго и агрессию в Югославию в обход ООН, где Россия бы наложило на него своё вето. Данное соглашение давало возможность всячески по-полной оказать военную помощь Югославии, естественно - без вступления России в войну на стороне Югославии против НАТО, но даже с законной возможностью официальной отправки в Югославию своих добровольцев (а не втихоря, за свой счёт и незаконно как делали наши люди). 
То есть - по справедливым, человеческим принципам, а не по империалистическим принципам, заключение этого договора Россия-Югославия и значит любая военно-техническая ПОМОЩЬ, а не шкура и получение деньжищ. Поэтому Вы неправы, а не я..., так как превыше человечность, а не деньги!

Уточню по поводу «Россия», а то на картинке выше есть важная неточность. Правители, принимающие свои шкурные решения, не являются Россией. Россия – это народ. То есть - не Россия кинула Югославию в трудное время, а правители - решающие свои интересы, свою шкуру, своё бабло и ставшие на проамериканскую сторону. В принципе - эти правители кинули не только своих братьев, но и свой народ..., но это - другая история...

Вот интересное видео, где на переходном этапе смены принципов - переданы слова Путина и показывающие на каких принципах начала строится жизнь в России. А это бабло. Хорошие слова: "... бабки делать надо..."..., "политика - это зарабатывание денег"... Вот они и зарабатывают на всём...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Nazar

Все-таки вам на броневик надо, даже Путина за уши притянули, как-будто до него и после него, в политике никто денег не делал. А отношение у россиян к трагедии в Югославии было разное. Например я, очень хорошо помню как клеймили военных, за безхребетность и безвольность и не только за 99й, но и за 91й, когда несмотря и вопреки всем руководящим документам своей эпохи, допустили государственный переворот и развал государства и  93й, когда своими действиями, этот переворот поддержали. Вы кстати в эти годы чем занимались?

----------


## ZHeN

> Но вам похоже лениво собирать интересующую именно ВАС инфо, поэтому вы ждете халяву, которую участники форума должны вам на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой выложить?! А халява-то уже давно кончилась...


в этом сообщении вам удалось невероятно точно описать своё поведение в этой ветке


напомню, ваши вопросы:



> Коллеги,
> 
> на западе много говорят об участии Франции в нанесении ударов по Сирии, но не сообщается какие именно французские носители принимали участие в ударе. Наш ГШ заявил, что французские самолеты при атаке на Сирию "не зафиксированы". Так "был ли мальчик" - французы реально ударили по Сирии или французское "участие" - фейк и вранье Макрона, пыжащегося казаться Наполеоном? Что думаете?





> кому принадлежат эти самолеты, где базируются, откуда взлетели??

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab

*Договорной матч или как вешают лапшу!*

Смотрим с чего началось. Трамп запостил у себя твит:

_"Россия обещает сбивать все ракеты, выпущенные по Сирии. Приготовься, Россия, потому что они будут прилетать — хорошие, новые и "умные", — предупредил американский лидер, призвав Россию не сотрудничать со "зверем, который убивает свой народ газом"._



............................................

Ну и жахнули умными ракетами. Вот что пишут сами американцы:
- https://www.militarytimes.com/pentag...pted-dod-says/





WASHINGTON ― As American, British and French ordnance rained down on a trio of Syrian regime targets, Russian air defense systems made no attempt to intercept the weapons, the Pentagon said Saturday.

Вашингтон - Когда американо-британо-французской поливали своими ракетами три цели сирийского режима, российское ПВО не предприняли попыток перехватить их, заявили в Пентагоне.

....

Машинный перевод:

В целом, 105 ракет было использовано тремя странами. Тремя целями были:

+ Научно-исследовательский Центр Barzah, который Маккензи назвал «сердцем» программы химического оружия для режима Асада и расположен в “одной из наиболее в большой степени защищенных областей в мире, очень близко к столице Дамаску. Это место являлось целью только американских сил с 57 ракетами Томагавк, запущенными морским путем и 19 ракетами JASSM-ER, использованными парой B-1, сопровождаемых прикрытием. США оценивают эту цель разрушеной.

+  Завод по производству химического оружия Хима Шиншера, расположенный западнее Хомса, который был целью всех трех стран. США использовали девять Томагавков, британцы использовали восемь запущенных в воздухе ракет Storm Shadow с самолётов Торнадо и Тайфун, и французы запустили три военно-морских крылатых ракеты и две SCALP воздушного базирования, которое является их эквивалентом Storm Shadow. США оценивают эту цель разрушеной.

+ Бункер Химического оружия Хима Шиншера, приблизительно 7 километров от предыдущего места. Цель была поражена только французами с семью ракетами SCALP. В обоих местах SCALP были запущены самолётами Rafale, сопровождаемыми Миражами для защиты. Этой цели причинён  «ущерб», со слов Маккензи. 

Много было сделано для интенсивности систем ПВО в Сирии комбинациями сирийских и российских систем обороны различного уровня. Российские новостные источники, а также социальные сети из региона, утверждали, что целых 70 процентов оружия коалиции были подстрелены сирийскими или российскими ПВО. 


But the Russian systems did not attempt to intercept the incoming weaponry, and the Syrian system launched around 40 surface to air missiles after the last targeted weapon hit its target, according to McKenzie.
Overall, the air defense systems were “remarkably ineffective in all domains,” McKenzie said. 

Машинный перевод:

Но российские системы ПВО не попытались перехватить приближающие цели, а сирийская система выпустила приблизительно 40 ракет для перехвата только после того, как последнее целенаправленное оружие поразило свою цель, по словам Маккензи.
В целом, системы ПВО были “удивительно неэффективны во всех областях”, сказал Маккензи. 

However, McKenzie noted the S-400 systems were not turned off, simply not activated, leaving open the option their radar systems were used to tracking incoming threats but the weapons systems were not fired. That those systems were active but not used could also be a sign that the deconfliction line between the U.S. and Russia, which was used to urge Russia not to escalate the situation, had been effective. 
At this time, the department believes there were no civilian casualties associated with the strikes, which occurred around 4 AM local time. 

Машинный перевод:

Однако Маккензи отметил, что системы С-400 не были выключены, просто не активированы, оставив открытым выбор, их радарные системы привыкли отслеживать поступающие угрозы, но системы оружия не были запущены. То, что те системы могли быть активны, но не использованы было эффективно согласовано по деконфликтизационной линии между США и Россией которая использовалась на тот момент, чтобы убедить Россию не нагнетать ситуацию. 
В это время Департамент МО США полагает, что не было никаких жертв среди гражданского населения, связанных с ударами, которые произошли около 4:00 по местному времени. 

..................................................  .........

Дальше Минобороны США сообщает какие боевые средства были использованы. США не использовали F-22. Применялись стратеги В-1 в сопровождении, которые не входили в воздушное пространство Сирии. Использовался один палубный самолёт РЭБ EA-6B "Бродяга" для установки помех потенциально против российских ПВО в Сирии.
При этом этот самолёт перестали использовать в 2015 году и вместо него принят на вооружение самолёт РЭБ EA-18G "Ворчун". ИМХО: То есть не стали новьё нам засвечивать!
Из четырёх видов ВС США использовались три.
Впервые были использованы новейшие и умные ракеты! Это 19 крылатых ракет JASSM-ER с бомбардировщика B-1. О чём хвастался Трамп ранее! (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-158_JASSM). 

Далее американцы выдают подробности по применению своих ракет. Это что с Красного моря с крейсера Monterey запущено 30 Томагавков, с эсминца Laboon запущено семь ракет, с севера Персидского залива с эсминца Higgins 23 Томагавка, со Средиземного моря французский фрегат Longuedoc запустил три ракеты SCALP и подводная лодка John Warner запустила три ракеты Томагавк.

Кстати. Стоимость одной американской ракеты JASSM-ER - 1.4 миллиона долларов!!! (US stealth cruise missile used for first time during Syria strikes | Daily Mail Online)




*А теперь посмотрим что рассказали наши:*

- https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2171300@egNews





Российскими системами противовоздушной обороны на базах Хмеймим и Тартус своевременно выявлялись и контролировались все пуски ракет как морских, так и воздушных носителей США и Великобритании. Анонсированное участие французской авиации не зафиксировано.

Задействовались самолеты военно-воздушных сил США В-1B, F-15, F-16, а также самолеты ВВС Великобритании «Торнадо» над акваторией Средиземного моря, корабли американских военно-морских сил «Лабун» и «Монтерей» из акватории Красного моря.

Стратегические бомбардировщики В-1В заходили на объекты ударов над сирийской территорией в районе ЭТ-ТАНФ, незаконно удерживаемом США.

Ракетно-бомбовому удару подвергся ряд сирийских военных аэродромов *(?????)*, промышленных и научно-исследовательских объектов. По предварительным данным, жертв среди мирного населения и военнослужащих сирийской армии нет. Сведения будут уточняться и доводиться до общественности.

По имеющейся информации, всего было применено 103 крылатые ракеты, в том числе морского базирования «Томагавк», а также управляемые авиабомбы GBU-38 с самолетов В-1В, самолеты F-15, F-16 применили ракеты «воздух-земля».*(???)*

ИМХО: Американцы не заявляли, что использовали GBU-38! Тем более, чтобы её использовать с В-1 - надо входить в воздушное пространство Сирии, так как дальность действия этой бомбы - 28 км!!! (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/JDAM). А ведь ни один самолёт коалиции ПВО Сирии даже не атоковали, так как те - в их зону не входили!!!

Сирийскими средствами противовоздушной обороны, основу которых составляют комплексы противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) советского производства, успешно отражены удары авиационных и морских средств поражения.

*Перехвачена 71 крылатая ракета (????)*. В отражении ракетного удара были задействованы сирийские средства ПВО С-125, С-200, «Бук», «Квадрат» и «Оса». Это свидетельствует о высокой эффективности находящегося у Сирии вооружения и отличной выучке сирийских военнослужащих, подготовленных нашими специалистами.

За последние полтора года Россия полностью восстановила систем противовоздушной обороны Сирии и продолжает ее совершенствовать.

Хотел бы заметить, что несколько лет назад, учитывая настоятельную просьбу некоторых наших западных партнеров, мы отказались от поставок в Сирию зенитных ракетных систем С-300. С учетом произошедшего считаем возможным вернуться к рассмотрению этого вопроса — и не только в отношении Сирии, но и других государств.

Целями удара были, в том числе, и авиационные базы сирийских ВВС. Данные объективного контроля говорят о следующем:

- по аэродрому Дювали в ударе были выпущенны четыре ракеты — все сбиты;
- по аэродрому Думеир — 12 ракет, все сбиты;
- по аэродрому Блэи — 18 ракет, все сбиты;
- по аэродрому Шайрат — 12 ракет, все сбиты.

ИМХО: Так КТО палил по аэродромам???

Аэродромы не пострадали. 

ИМХО: Естественно, так как по ним никто не стрелял, но что тогда сбили сирийцы??? НЛО, как говорил ранее Конашенков???

Из девяти ракет, запущенных по неиспользуемому аэродрому Меззе, пять сбито.
Из 16 ракет по аэродрому Хомс уничтожено 13. Серьезных разрушений не наблюдается.

!!!???

30 ракет были задействованы в ударе по объектам в районе населенных пунктов Барз и Джарамани. Из них семь ракет сбито. Эти объекты, якобы имевшие отношение к так называемой «военной химической программе» Дамаска, частично разрушены. При этом они давно не используются, людей и оборудования на них не было.

Российские силы ПВО были переведены в боевой режим работы. Истребительная авиация осуществляет дежурство в воздухе.

ИМХО: Какая "боевая работа" если их и не включали!? Авиация!? Да вы что!? Все борта были в воздухе или только один!?

Ни одна из крылатых ракет в зону российских средств ПВО не входила. Наши противовоздушные комплексы не применялись.

ИМХО: А где зона действия российских средств ПВО в Сирии!? Тут вообще ржу - то как вспомнилось вот это фееричное:



............

----------


## stream

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...zen.yandex.com
Стало известно, какой комплекс ПВО армии САР сбил больше всего западных ракет

Наиболее эффективным комплексом сирийской ПВО стал российский «Панцирь», показавший почти 100% эффективность.

----------


## Nazar

Собственно факт договорняка, никто здесь и не отрицает. Трамп сдержал свое слово, выполнив подряд на снос полузаброшенных объектов, ПВО Сирии потренировалась на "умных" ракетах, Россия посмотрела на цирк со стороны.
GBU-38 тащили не В-1В, а F-16 и F-15E, о чем свидетельствуют фото ночных заправок в ночь перед атакой.

----------


## Mig

> в этом сообщении вам удалось невероятно точно описать своё поведение в этой ветке
> напомню, ваши вопросы:


Да, были такие вопросы. Но после того как на эти вопросы не последовало реакции участников форума, я понял, что эта тема не интересна. И продолжил разбираться в этой теме самостоятельно.

Но в отличии от вас, я не стал писать полуистерическbе посты типа: "что с вами, о пользователи форума ? есть же масса информации в сети по совершённому удару... и состав стран-агрессоров ... и состав группировок ... и боеприпасы применённые ... и дислокация ... всё в общем доступе... вам всем гугл отключили?" - ваш пост #4911

----------


## APKAH

> ПВО Сирии потренировалась на "умных" ракетах, Россия посмотрела на цирк со стороны.


Сомневаюсь что дело обошлось без наших радиоэлектронщиков. Как там вообще 2К12 "Квадрат" работал, ведь сроки ЗУР вероятно вышли ещё при "царе горохе"...20 ПУ вместе с 2000 ЗУР 3М9 были поставлены в 1973-1974 г. и 30 ПУ вместе с 1800 ЗУР 3М9 в 1978-1981 гг. По поводу не менее древних С-125 - часть из них была модернизирована в 2011-2013 годах до уровня "Печора-2М".

Между тем состоялся брифинг МО РФ об эффективности действий сирийских подразделений ПВО:



> При отражении удара всего было израсходовано 112 ЗУР. Из них:
> 
> «Панцирь» — выпущено 25 ракет, поражено 23 цели;
> 
> «Бук» — выпущено 29 ракет, поражено 24 цели;
> 
> «Оса» — выпущено 11 ракет, поражено 5 целей;
> 
> С-125 — выпущено 13 ракет, поражено 5 целей;
> ...

----------


## LansE293

> + Научно-исследовательский Центр Barzah, который Маккензи назвал «сердцем» программы химического оружия для режима Асада и расположен в “одной из наиболее в большой степени защищенных областей в мире, очень близко к столице Дамаску. Это место являлось целью только американских сил с 57 ракетами Томагавк, запущенными морским путем и 19 ракетами JASSM-ER, использованными парой B-1, сопровождаемых прикрытием. США оценивают эту цель разрушеной.


Итого: 57+19=76 КР Оценить суммарный вес доставленного ВВ затруднительно, тк не известно, какие БЧ были установлены. Если предположить по минимуму БЧ проникающего типа весом 450 кг  то масса ВВ в каждой ~100 кг. Итого 7600 кг ВВ минимум.
Смотрим фото оцениваем эффект. При таком количестве попаданий ИМХО никаких руин построек остаться не должно, одна общая большая воронка с крошевом из бетона и перекрученной разорванной арматурой. ИМХО либо часть КР были без БЧ (или не все сработали), либо число попаданий "слегка" завышено американской стороной.

----------


## SaVaGe10

В ЖЖ вчера обсуждали брифинг пентагона о носителях и типах бп. Один из участников обсуждения, ака Олег Ткачук с контактей, развернул такую мысль о " взаимных договорняках". Вложением  прикрутил к посту, бо на ВК нет желания региться.

Далее, по брифингу
Пара интересных моментов. Как то:

2 бомбардировщика B-1B запустили 19 ракет JASSM-ER. Вопрос про нечётное количество  AGM-158. Зарядка разная на самолётах или один  JASSM не сошёл.

То же самое по французам

Когда на 5 истребителей Rafale запустили 9 ракет SCALP-EG. Куда один скальп делся ?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

Российские моряки помешали британской подлодке обстрелять Сирию



> Подлодка HMS Astute должна была выпустить крылатые ракеты из восточной части Средиземного моря, однако ей навстречу выдвинулись как минимум одна подводная лодка проекта 877 «Палтус» или 636 «Варшавянка» (класс Kilo по классификации НАТО), а вероятнее — две, два фрегата и противолодочный летательный аппарат. При этом субмарина несколько дней пыталась избежать обнаружения.
> 
> Издание пишет, что в результате игры в «кошки-мышки» британская субмарина оказалась заперта и не смогла выйти в заданный квадрат для стрельбы. Этому поспособствовала акустическая незаметность российских подлодок, которые неофициально именуются на Западе «Черными дырами».


https://lenta.ru/news/2018/04/17/astute/
Минусуем БК HMS Astute из числа заявленных США КР или они уже учли эту неудачу?

----------


## Let_nab

> Российские моряки помешали британской подлодке обстрелять Сирию
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/04/17/astute/
> Минусуем БК HMS Astute из числа заявленных США КР или они уже учли эту неудачу?


Походу хохма, как и та, которую показали по нашим новостным каналам - где сирийский военный рассказывает, что его расчёт сбил все американские ракеты летящие на его аэродром....

----------


## Nazar

> Походу хохма


Есть и альтернативное мнение. Но я тему развивать не буду, ибо бесполезно. Да и ответа на свой вопрос, заданный выше, я так и не получил.

----------


## LansE293

ИМХО дельные статьи по удару КР
https://vz.ru/news/2018/4/16/918072.html
https://vz.ru/politics/2018/4/17/918087.html

----------


## Avia M

> Итого: 57+19=76 КР Оценить суммарный вес доставленного ВВ затруднительно, тк не известно, какие БЧ были установлены.



"Две крылатые ракеты, неразорвавшиеся в ходе ракетного удара США по Сирии в ночь на 14 апреля, были обнаружены сирийскими военными. Обе ракеты в достаточно хорошем состоянии позавчера [17 апреля] были переданы русским военным"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: Сирия передала России две неразорвавшиеся в ходе удара США крылатые ракеты - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## ZHeN

и опять без фото ..

----------


## OKA

"Военно-воздушные силы Ирака нанесли удары по позициям боевиков группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в России и других странах) в Сирии, говорится в сообщении пресс-службы премьер-министра страны Хайдера Абади.

Как отмечается в сообщении, удары были нанесены с иракской стороны границы между Сирией и Ираком.

Атака на джихадистов была проведена по приказу премьер-министра Абади из-за "опасности, которую они (боевики) представляют для территории Ирака", - отмечают в пресс-службе.

Агентство Рейтер сообщает со ссылкой на представителя иракской армии, что для нанесения ударов использовались истребители F-16.

Источник агентства также сообщил, что военная операция проводится в координации с правительством сирийского президента Башара Асада.

Еще в прошлом году Абади заявлял, что иракская армия готова нанести удар по ИГ где угодно, в том числе в Сирии, так как группировка представляет угрозу для страны.

Ранее в четверг министерство обороны Ирана заявило, что продолжит поддерживать власти Ирака в борьбе с экстремистской группировкой.

Ирак поддерживает хорошие отношения с Ираном и Россией, которая считается главным союзником Асада. При этом власти Ирака продолжают получать поддержку от США."

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-43821418




> и опять без фото ..


Может и не американские вовсе.

----------


## OKA

"Французские ВВС и корабли при нанесении удара по Сирии смогли выпустить только 12 ракет из 16, сообщает газета Point.

"Из 10 ракет Scalp-EG, запуск которых был запланирован, улетели только девять. Была ли проблема в ракете или в самолете? Этого мы не знаем, сейчас идут технические проверки, которые должны определить причину", — приводит издание слова представителя французских ВВС.

Всего для операции в Сирии Франция задействовала пять истребителей Rafale, каждый их которых нес по две ракеты.

Также проблемы возникли при стрельбе крылатыми ракетами с многоцелевых фрегатов. Французское командование запланировало шесть выстрелов, но было произведено только три.

Руководители министерства обороны и Генштаба Франции неоднократно заявляли, что операция была успешной.

США, Британия и Франция 14 апреля нанесли ракетные удары по сирийским правительственным объектам, которые, по их мнению, используются для производства химического оружия. С 3.42 мск до 5.10 мск они выпустили по Сирии более 100 ракет, 71 из которых была сбита сирийской ПВО. Российские силы задействованы не были, но отслеживали все пуски. Президент России Владимир Путин назвал удары актом агрессии против суверенного государства, притом что ни российские военные эксперты, ни местные жители не подтвердили факта химической атаки, ставшей предлогом для ударов.

Начальник Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил России Сергей Рудской заявил, что участие авиации Франции в ударах по Сирии не обнаружено, наблюдались только удары самолетов и кораблей США и Великобритании."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180419/1518966139.html

----------


## Mig

> "Французские ВВС и корабли при нанесении удара по Сирии смогли выпустить только 12 ракет из 16, сообщает газета Point.
> 
> Всего для операции в Сирии Франция задействовала пять истребителей Rafale, каждый их которых нес по две ракеты....
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180419/1518966139.html


Гм-гм... Ранее сообщалось об участии в налете 5 Мираж 2000 и 5 Рафалей. Теперь говорят только о Рафалях. Но не сообщатся с какого же аэродрома эти Рафали взлетели долетели до Сирии и вернулись обратьно... Не удивлюсь, если еще через неделю выяснится, что и Рафали не летали против Сирии.... Фейк-ньюз - это главное оружие запада в инфовойне

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Теперь говорят только о Рафалях. Но не сообщатся с какого же аэродрома эти Рафали взлетели долетели до Сирии и вернулись обратьно...


Вроде в первый же день сообщили, что из Иордании летали

----------


## Avia M

> Вроде в первый же день сообщили, что из Иордании летали


Вики...

5 многоцелевых истребителей «Dassault Rafale» ВВС Франции с авиабазы Сент-Дизье, вооруженные КРВБ SCALP/Storm Shadow.[42]
4 истребителя «Dassault Mirage 2000-5F» с авиабазы Монт де Марсан.[43] Обеспечивали воздушное прикрытие многоцелевых истребителей «Dassault Rafale».[44]
6 самолётов-заправщиков КС-135FR.[45]
2 самолёта дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления Boeing E-3F Sentry с которых осуществлялось общее управление операцией

----------


## Mig

> Вики...
> 5 многоцелевых истребителей «Dassault Rafale» ВВС Франции с авиабазы Сент-Дизье, вооруженные КРВБ SCALP/Storm Shadow.[42]
> 4 истребителя «Dassault Mirage 2000-5F» с авиабазы Монт де Марсан.[43] Обеспечивали воздушное прикрытие многоцелевых истребителей «Dassault Rafale».[44]
> 6 самолётов-заправщиков КС-135FR.[45]
> 2 самолёта дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления Boeing E-3F Sentry с которых осуществлялось общее управление операцией


Если Миражи не летали, как сейчас говорят, то значит Вики врет?

Та же Вики: В Сен-Дизье расположена французская военная авиабаза, с территории которой 19 марта2011 года военные самолеты отправлялись на бомбардировку Ливии.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B7%D1%8C%D0%B5

Вики ничего не перепутала?

----------


## Let_nab

Как и по первому удару начали находить "заблудившиеся" и упавшие целыми ракеты. Что наших тогда несколько упало, что американских несколько.... Вот и сейчас.
Помимо интернет изданий уже в новостях по 1 ОРТ передали.

*"Томагавки" упали целыми* 
Сирия передала нам американские ракеты, которые не взорвались
- https://rg.ru/2018/04/19/siriia-pere...ha-rakety.html

По информации минобороны Сирии, местные военные нашли две неразорвавшиеся американские крылатые ракеты. Предположительно - "Томагавки", которые США использовали в ночь на 14 апреля для удара в районе Дамаска.

Оба боеприпаса находятся в хорошем состоянии. И сирийские военные передали их для изучения российским коллегам. Как сообщает ТАСС, в минувшую среду крылатые ракеты отправили в Россию. Правда, эти сведения в оборонном ведомстве РФ не комментируют. Фактически подтвердилось, что атака, предпринятая США, Великобританией и Францией, оказалась не слишком успешной.
.........................

*Пентагон утверждает, что произведенные РФ системы ПВО в Сирии "абсолютно неэффективны"*

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Пентагон утверждает, что произведенные РФ системы ПВО в Сирии «абсолютно неэффективны» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Кроме того, по словам официального представителя военного ведомства США, все ракеты поразили цели, а заявление России об обратном якобы являются ложными

Соединенные Штаты полагают, что произведенные Россией системы противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) были абсолютно неэффективны во время того, как США и их союзники наносили ракетные удары по объектам в Сирии на прошлой неделе. С таким утверждением в четверг выступила официальный представитель Минобороны страны Дана Уайт во время регулярного брифинга для журналистов.

"Из ракет наземного базирования, запущенных режимом [президента Сирии] Башара Асада, практически все были пущены уже после того, как последняя из наших ракет поразила цель. Произведенные Россией системы противоракетной обороны были абсолютно неэффективны", - утверждала она.

Кроме того, по словам Уайт, США убеждены, что все ракеты, запущенные по объектам в Сирии, поразили цели, а заявление России об обратном якобы являются ложными. "Россия ложно утверждала, что сирийские ПРО сбили большое количество ракет, тогда как в действительности мы поразили все наши цели", - утверждала она.

В свою очередь представитель Комитета начальников штабов ВС США генерал Кеннет Маккензи заявил, что во время нанесения ракетных ударов российские ПВО, дислоцированные в Сирии, в том числе системы С-400, задействованы не были. "Что касается атаки ночью в минувшую пятницу, российские системы не были приведены в действие... они [Россия] предпочли не задействовать их. Не могу судить о том, почему они были или не были применены", - отметил он.

"Однако могу сказать, что сирийские ПВО, которые полностью произведены в России, разработаны в России и поддерживаются Россией, были активно использованы, но были эффективны", - добавил Маккензи.

14 апреля США, Великобритания и Франция без санкции Совета Безопасности ООН нанесли массированный удар по Сирии. По данным МИД РФ, нападению подверглись научно- исследовательский центр в Дамаске, штаб республиканской гвардии, база ПВО, несколько военных аэродромов, армейские склады. По информации Минобороны РФ, из 103 крылатых ракет, выпущенных в ночь на 14 апреля по Сирии, ПВО этой страны удалось сбить 71. Вашингтон, Лондон и Париж заявили, что удары являются ответом на якобы имевшее место применение химического оружия в сирийской Думе.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> Вики ничего не перепутала?


Вполне возможно. Практикуется даже "в верхах"...

----------


## ZHeN

> "Из 10 ракет Scalp-EG, запуск которых был запланирован, улетели только девять. Была ли проблема в ракете или в самолете? Этого мы не знаем, сейчас идут технические проверки, которые должны определить причину", — приводит издание слова представителя французских ВВС.


экспертиза 80-го lvl'a от The Point ! из десяти были выпущены девять ! значит, смогли выпустить не все ракеты ! :D



> Вполне возможно. Практикуется даже "в верхах"...


в вики указаны места постоянной дислокации самолётов на территории Франции, а не место, с которого был произведён удар - он был произведён с базы в Иордании, откуда французские ВВС постоянно оперируют, ротация самолётов на ней происходит тоже регулярно

----------


## ZHeN

> в вики указаны места постоянной дислокации самолётов на территории Франции, а не место, с которого был произведён удар - он был произведён с базы в Иордании, откуда французские ВВС постоянно оперируют, ротация самолётов на ней происходит тоже регулярно


я оказался не прав, каюсь:
https://www.lopinion.fr/blog/secret-...e-syrie-147246



> La mission a été particulièrement longue, puisque les Rafale sont partis de Saint-Dizier à 21 heures pour y revenir à 7 heures ce matin - soit dix heures de vol.


хотя про место вылета миражей не указано, они в принципе могли с Иордании взлетать

----------


## Avia M

> в вики указаны места постоянной дислокации самолётов на территории Франции, а не место, с которого был произведён удар - он был произведён с базы в Иордании, откуда французские ВВС постоянно оперируют, ротация самолётов на ней происходит тоже регулярно


Ещё мнение...

Франция в случае принятия решения о нанесении удара по Сирии может осуществить его с базы, расположенной на территории страны, а не с баз в ближневосточных странах, передает в среду газета Figaro.
Согласно публикации, президент страны Эммануэль Макрон уже получил различные варианты осуществления операции от французских военачальников.
"Специалисты по ВВС считают, что если политически будет дан зеленый свет на удар, он будет осуществлен c метрополии, весьма вероятно, что с базы Сен-Дизье в департаменте Верхняя Марна, а не с французских баз на Ближнем Востоке — в Иордании или ОАЭ", — говорится в статье.
В сообщении поясняется, что "эти страны не хотят быть вовлечены в такие заметные действия против сирийского соседа".
Газета сообщает, что вылетевшим из Сен-Дизье истребителям Rafale, несущим по две крылатых ракеты Scalp, понадобится три дозаправки, прежде чем они достигнут территории Сирии.

----------


## LansE293

Сергей Лавров: Россия докажет, что ПВО Сирии сбила часть ракет США, Великобритании и Франции
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3608188
Вот и посмотрим эффективны ли советские системы ПВО конца прошлого века против "хороших, новых и умных» КР НАТО.

----------


## OKA

Ярмук




Ещё про танки :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msg5RVIZ33E


Интересующимся книгой Анхар Кочневой :

"О плене, до него и после него. Про людей, коррупцию, сволочей, боевиков и пр."

Стоит 550 р если без доставок-пересылок.  
Тираж сделали 500 шт, это не много для книжки, но очень большой объем в ящиках, нам тупо негде хранить.
Посему, чем быстрее раскупите, тем быстрее мы вздохнем :)))

Кому нада - пишите скоко и какой город, если Москва - районы, где бываете.
Примерная дата выхода - 28 число."

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3071647.html#comments


Публикации на дзэне :

https://zen.yandex.ru/anhar

"При обследовании оставленных бармалеями позиций в Восточной Гуте армия находит потрясающие вещи.

Во-первых, оружия и жрачки там - залейся. Сами могли бы оказывать военную и гуманитарную помощь какому-нибудь воюющему и голодающему государству Африки.

Ну, если б не были бармалеями, теоретически.

Куча дорогостоящей аппаратуры, которой в Сирии или нет, или мало. Например, совершенно точно в Хомсе в 2012 году не было приборов ночного видения. А тут - хоть отгружай. Спутниковые телефоны, ввоз которых в страну всегда был строго запрещен - тоже целые кучи. Нашли даже какие-то монтажные спец-компы для монтирования и отсылки видео по спутниковым каналам.

Но самое интересное не это. Нашли энное количество магазинов к автоматам, произведены в Европе. На магазинах фабричным способом выбито "Армия ислама". То есть, было произведено сразу и конкретно для бармалеев. "

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/anhar/ne...b3ddcf78ce1dea

----------


## OKA

" Сирийская авиация и артиллерия продолжают уничтожать командные пункты и огневые позиции террористической группировки "Исламское государство"* на южной окраине Дамаска, тем самым поддерживая наступление сухопутных войск, сообщил РИА Новости осведомленный источник.
Ситуация в районе лагеря беженцев Ярмук на юге Дамаска. 22 апреля 2018

"Авиация и артиллерия продолжают наносить точечные удары по командным пунктам и огневым позициям ИГ* в Ярмуке, Эль-Хаджар-эль-Асвад и кварталу Кадам. Внезапные нападения на террористов помогают продвижению войск по земле", — рассказал собеседник агентства.

Передовые отряды правительственных сил атакуют линии обороны группировок сразу с нескольких направлений. Ожесточенные бои идут со стороны Дамаска в квартале Кадам и в палестинском лагере беженцев "Ярмук", с юга сирийские военные уничтожают оборону ИГ* в поселении Эль-Хаджар-эль-Асвад. Продвижение идет медленно из-за мощного сопротивления боевиков в густой городской застройке.

Лагерь "Ярмук" и окрестные поселения остались последним оплотом экстремистов в пригороде Дамаска. После завершения операции, которая началась в четверг вечером, пригород сирийской столицы будет полностью зачищен от террористических группировок и радикальных бандформирований.

*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180423/1519198581.html

Вскрыли старый гнойник Ярмук-кирдык)

----------


## Сергей72

*Системы ПВО на авиабазе Хмеймим сбили неизвестные малоразмерные цели*

Комплексы противовоздушной обороны на российской авиабезе Хмеймим у Сирии успешно поразили малоразмерные воздушные цели неизвестной принадлежности.
Об этом во вторник вечером журналистам сообщил представитель авиабазы, отметив при этом, что база в ходе отражения атаки не понесла никакого ущерба.
«24 апреля, с наступлением темного времени суток, средствами контроля воздушного пространства российской авиабазы «Хмеймим» на удалении от аэродрома были обнаружены малоразмерные воздушные цели неизвестной принадлежности», - говорится в сообщении.
Там же отмечается, что штатные зенитные огневые средства российской авиабазы успешно поразили все воздушные цели, при этом ни пострадавших, ни материального ущерба в результате инцидента нет – авиабаза Хмеймим продолжает работать в штатном режиме.

https://polit.info/399892-sistemy-pv...m_source=rnews

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Ярмук
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ещё про танки :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msg5RVIZ33E


Чудовищный сюр и трэш. Танки в плотной городской застройки, вместе с бульдозерами в стиле Марвина Химеера, ракета для РСЗО «Град» запускаемая со стремянки (хотя уже сто лет существуют для таких целей, установки Лёгкая переносная реактивная система "Град-П" | Ракетная техника)

Ну, вот ещё тоже на тему танков и Сирии
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=2RbLdgpwhVU

Два танка за 3 минуты. Причём никаких попыток организовать огневое противодействие расчёту ПТУР не видно.

----------


## Let_nab

> Чудовищный сюр и трэш........
>  Два танка за 3 минуты. Причём никаких попыток организовать огневое противодействие расчёту ПТУР не видно.


Вот-вот! Рассказы про сбитые Томагавки и Джасмы старинными советскими комплексами, которые так эффективны в "умелых" руках расчётов сирийских чудо воинов - это ещё круче!

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вот-вот! Рассказы про сбитые Томагавки и Джасмы старинными советскими комплексами, которые так эффективны в "умелых" руках расчётов сирийских чудо воинов - это ещё круче!


Ну да, это при том, что танки и их экипажи соответственно воюют больше чем ПВО-шники, (которые на Буках, Печёрах и С-200 сидят), ибо крылатые ракеты не так уж прямо и часто к ним прилетают.
С дронами правда, вроде справляются 

https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/782907.html

Ну и вот из недавнего по теме: https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/777587.html#comments

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ночные удары по лагерю Ярмук.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Су-30СМ в ходе учений в Средиземном море утопили списанный сирийский корабль. На надпись под видео внимание можно не обращать. Испужать таким супостата конечно нельзя (корабль не отстреливается, не ставит помех, не движется), но поднять несколько собственный дух - вполне. И наконец, это просто красиво. Типа; Могём жеж!!!

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 25 апреля. /ТАСС/. Фрагменты сбитых ПВО Сирии 14 апреля крылатых ракет имеют характерные повреждения и серийные номера, последние позволят без труда определить принадлежность вооружения. Об этом в среду журналистам сообщил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал- полковник Сергей Рудской.

Ранее в Пентагоне заявили, что из 105 выпущенных США и союзниками крылатых ракет сирийским комплексам ПВО не удалось сбить ни одну из них.

"Фрагменты крылатых ракет, обнаруженные в указанных районах перехвата, имеют характерные пробоины от поражающих элементов зенитных управляемых ракет. На узлах и агрегатах имеются отметки с серийными номерами, датами и фирмами-изготовителями и другие данные. Специалисты смогут без труда идентифицировать принадлежность этих фрагментов", - сказал Рудской.

По его словам, часть ракет не достигла объектов поражения, по всей видимости, из-за технических неполадок, создав угрозу разрушения гражданских объектов и гибели мирных жителей. Две из них, в том числе крылатая ракета "Томагавк" и авиационная высокоточная ракета, доставлены в Москву. Сейчас их исследуют специалисты.

Москва. 25 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Две иностранные ракеты, применявшиеся 14 апреля в ходе удара западной коалиции по Сирии, привезены в Россию, их изучают российские военные специалисты, заявил начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской.

"Часть ракет не достигла объектов поражения, по всей видимости, из-за технических неполадок, создав угрозу разрушения гражданских объектов и гибели мирных жителей. Две из них, в том числе крылатая ракета "Томагавк" и авиационная высокоточная ракета доставлены в Москву", - сказал С.Рудской на брифинге в среду.

"Сейчас их исследуют наши специалисты. Результаты этой работы будут использованы для совершенствования российских образцов вооружения", - заявил российский генерал.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Су-30СМ в ходе учений в Средиземном море утопили списанный сирийский корабль. На надпись под видео внимание можно не обращать. Испужать таким супостата конечно нельзя (корабль не отстреливается, не ставит помех, не движется), но поднять несколько собственный дух - вполне. И наконец, это просто красиво. Типа; Могём жеж!!!


А чем стреляли?

----------


## ZHeN

есть подозрение, что Х-29ТД

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> А чем стреляли?


Пишут две Х-35. Но по размерам ракетка мелковата для Х-35 , насколько можно судить по видео. Х-29?

https://rg.ru/2018/04/25/video-su-30...etoj-h-35.html

----------


## Avia M

> и опять без фото ..


Две крылатых ракеты «Томагавк» и авиационная ракета, использовавшиеся США и их союзниками во время удара по Сирии 14 апреля, но не достигшие цели, доставлены в Москву для изучения военными специалистами. Об этом журналистам сообщил начальник главного оперативного управления Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской. «Часть ракет не достигла объектов поражения по всей видимости из-за технических неполадок, создав угрозу разрушения гражданских объектов и гибели мирных жителей»

Полагаю фото приложат...

----------


## ZHeN

> Пишут две Х-35. Но по размерам ракетка мелковата для Х-35 , насколько можно судить по видео. Х-29?
> 
> https://rg.ru/2018/04/25/video-su-30...etoj-h-35.html


тут ещё такой нюанс, что Су-30СМ не способны применять Х-35...
так что если это Х-35, то не Су-30СМ, а Су-34 :)

----------


## Андрей Иванович

С брифинга

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сам брифинг

----------


## Let_nab

Вот хорошо РТ сделали подборку:

*Обломки «Томагавков»: Генштаб РФ показал сбитые в Сирии ракеты возглавляемой США коалиции* 

- https://russian.rt.com/world/foto/50...-genshtab-foto

----------


## Let_nab

*Копипаст одного коммента по поводу:*
_
"...Пресс-конференция в военном ведомстве России, где были предъявлены обломки американских ракет, идёт всё в том же догоняющем ключе. Собственно, все последние кризисы - дело Скрипалей, химатака в Восточной Гуте, удар США и союзников по Сирии - все они демонстрируют неспособность России играть по своим правилам, российское руководство постоянно действует в рамках заданных извне правил, а потому исходно находится в проигрывающей позиции.

Демонстрация каких-то обломков - банальная рефлексия на событие, которое прошло и уже никому не интересно. Важен сам факт того, что США и союзники нанесли удар, ничуть не убоявшись грозных заявлений по поводу "будем сбивать носители". А значит, любая реакция в рамках заданных американцами условий - объектна. Можно спорить и доказывать, сколько и чего сбили, но то, что США проигнорировали угрозы и нанесли удар в политическом смысле гораздо важнее, чем все остальные действия в Кремле.

Та же ситуация и с химатакой в Восточной Гуте - Запад "оседлал волну" и создал рамки, в которых теперь эта ситуация им же и рассматривается. Выскочить из них, по всей видимости, уже невозможно, и только от Запада теперь зависит - использует ли он сложившуюся обстановку для масштабной интервенции в Сирию или отложит ее на более поздний срок. Мнение России уже никого не интересует, более того - создаются правовые механизмы преодоления любых возможных возражений. В военном отношении никакого опасения угрозы России уже не вызывают. Если русским так хочется радоваться каким-то обломкам - зачем их лишать этой детской радости? Взрослые люди решают свои взрослые задачи, а дети пусть играют в песочек...."_

----------


## Nazar

Ну так коммент то глупый. Никто не обещал уничтожать носители, в случае удара по Сирии. Обещали это делать, в случае угрозы российским военнослужащим. Это раз. Два, это то, что после заявления США, о том, что ни одну умную ракету не сбили, а ПВО начало работать после того, как последняя ракета достигла цели, немножко портит имидж заявителя. Ну и третье, произошел очередной политический обмен, никаких военных целей, данный удар не достиг от слова совсем. Трамп в очередной раз, как и год назад, показал яйца, только не России, а своим избирателям и своему парламенту. Короче, обыкновенная показуха и товарняк, как говорят в футболе. Давно пора выдохнуть.
Но я понимаю как хочется пофестивалить на тему о том, что нынешняя Россия опять предала своих союзников, а вот мы в молодости...( сначала Афган продали, потом Ирак, потом Союз, потом Югославию )...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну, кстати, наши "осетра урезали", теперь уже не 71, а 46 ракет сбили...

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Ну, кстати, наши "осетра урезали", теперь уже не 71, а 46 ракет сбили...


Да нет, всё так же 71. Просто Рудской, как и многие в МО косноязычен и не умеет (не может) развернуть мысль или даже высказаться понятно. 46 только в районе Дамаска. Он это сказал, а потом сам запутался в своих мыслях и бумажке по которой читал. 4:00-4:34 13 из 76 в Барзехе.

...Хотя фиг его знает, что он имел в виду по цифрам...

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, кстати, наши "осетра урезали", теперь уже не 71, а 46 ракет сбили...


Никто ничего не урезал.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну так коммент то глупый. Никто не обещал уничтожать носители, в случае удара по Сирии. Обещали это делать, в случае угрозы российским военнослужащим. Это раз. Два, это то, что после заявления США, о том, что ни одну умную ракету не сбили, а ПВО начало работать после того, как последняя ракета достигла цели, немножко портит имидж заявителя. Ну и третье, произошел очередной политический обмен, никаких военных целей, данный удар не достиг от слова совсем. Трамп в очередной раз, как и год назад, показал яйца, только не России, а своим избирателям и своему парламенту. Короче, обыкновенная показуха и товарняк, как говорят в футболе. Давно пора выдохнуть.
> Но я понимаю как хочется пофестивалить на тему о том, что нынешняя Россия опять предала своих союзников, а вот мы в молодости...( сначала Афган продали, потом Ирак, потом Союз, потом Югославию )...


Ну, вообще-то не только на словах обещали, но и письменно. 
Ссылка - СССР и САР. Россия и Сирия. Договор о дружбе и сотрудничестве действует! | Друзья Сирии
В частности, Путин Асаду лапку пожал там фото есть и пролонгировал договор СССР-Сирия 8 октября 1980 года, где указано, что при открытой агрессии сами должны были вмешаться. А получилось, что во время удара - даже свои ПВО не включили и на горячем телефоне с американцами уши натёрли - ждали распоряжений. 

Дык, прикол ещё вот в чём - что не только не помогли при открытой агрессии в Сирию, но и согласно этого договора брали на себя обязательство _Статья 11 "...каждая из договаривающихся сторон заявила, что она не будет вступать в союзы или принимать участие в каких-либо группировках государств, а также в действиях или мероприятиях, направленных против другой договаривающейся стороны..."_
А наши на прямой линии с группировкой во главе с Америкой - договорились просто сдать нах Сирию и сами забились сидев усравшись по дырам, а потом как утихло - вылезли осколки ракет собирать, чтоб типа "утереть" Америку! Это просто грёбанное позорище! 

Факт остаётся фактом - клали они на Россию - делали и будут делать то, что в Америке решат. А наши на публику поиграют, при этом пресмыкаются перед "партнёрами"..., потом умоются, сделав в телеке недовольную мину. 

Список продаж можно расширить - продали всё - от союзников до своих граждан, в частности - детей продавали на "усыновление". Но, правда, потом именно из-за санкций перестали, то как больше и нечем было отвечать...

Точно! Показуха и порожняк! Но касается эта реальность путинской России.

----------


## Nazar

Ну так взяли-бы усыновили хоть одного, глядишь и за границу их отправлять не пришлось-бы. Но у нас обычно народ умеет только языком чесать в интернетах, про то как все вокруг обосрались и какие все вокруг трусы, по углам забитые. 
Слушать это постоянное нытье, уже даже не весело.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Но я понимаю как хочется пофестивалить на тему о том, что нынешняя Россия опять предала своих союзников, а вот мы в молодости...( сначала Афган продали, потом Ирак, потом Союз, потом Югославию )...


Да эти союзники, такие прямо союзники. 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2018/04/25/ass_ad_pt2/

А вообще, надо понимать, что политика, тем более внешняя — вещь крайне прагматичная, соответственно все взаимоотношения между государствами, точнее их руководителями, правительствами, сугубо прагматичные и деловые.  А всякие там апелляции к чувствам, высоким принципам, патриотизму, помощи братским народам и т.п — они для электората, ну в общем, я думаю понятно. 

Так, что читая в различных СМИ новости касающиеся международной политической обстановки и конкретно России — воспринимайте это как художественное кино с элементами документалистики и главное не переживайте сильно за ту или иную сторону — они там прекрасно знают, что делают, безумцев там нету, одни прагматики :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Пишут две Х-35. Но по размерам ракетка мелковата для Х-35 , насколько можно судить по видео. Х-29?
> 
> https://rg.ru/2018/04/25/video-su-30...etoj-h-35.html


Ну там такого качества видео, что различить на нём разницу между ракетой длинной 390 см и 440 — как по мне — весьма проблематично.

Может это кстати вообще Х-31А, она и предназначена к слову говоря, для поражения кораблей почти того же водоизмещения, что и Х-35.

P.S. 

На тему размеров.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> тут ещё такой нюанс, что Су-30СМ не способны применять Х-35...
> так что если это Х-35, то не Су-30СМ, а Су-34 :)


А почему? 
Вообще, кто у нас из самолётов кроме Су-34 (стоящих на вооружении) их реально может применять?

----------


## ZHeN

ну как минимум Миг-29К/КУБ

----------


## Serega

> Ну так коммент то глупый.


 - не соглашусь. Может в частностях ошибки у этого коментатора и есть - но тенденцию он видит правильно. Россия не является инициатором ситуаций, а лишь реагирует на созданные другими странами. Но чтобы это увидеть - не надо никаким экспертом быть или гением, все и так понятно. Даже из официальных сми.

----------


## OKA

Хмеймим глазами блогера :

https://ecoross1.livejournal.com/716218.html

----------


## LansE293

Ракеты сбиты, но цели уничтожены. Правильный взгляд на вещи
В результате удара обсуждается поставка С-300 в Сирию (вопрос в стадии решения) и, якобы, поставлена новая партия Панцирей.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3612197



> Несмотря на сделанные ранее заявления о готовности передать Дамаску дальнобойные зенитные ракетные комплексы С-300, их пока на территории Сирии нет, говорит военно-дипломатический источник “Ъ”, «речь идет о дополнительной партии систем типа "Панцирь", доставленных в Тартус на минувшей неделе».


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3614078

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия, 2018 г.

----------


## ZHeN

химические, конечно же !

----------


## OKA

> химические, конечно же !


https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...90860898689025

Белые же, как каски))

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4139148.html

----------


## Djoker

*Эксклюзив: самолеты ВКС России на базе Хмеймим*
https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/khm...e-planes.shtml

*«Триумф» и «Панцирь»: что защищает Хмеймим от налетов*
https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/tri...hmeimima.shtml

----------


## Гравилётчик

> *Эксклюзив: самолеты ВКС России на базе Хмеймим*
> https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/khm...e-planes.shtml


Что это?!  :Mad:

----------


## ZHeN

бленда кайры/экрана рлс ?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> бленда кайры/экрана рлс ?


Лётный состав в зелёной пиксельке! Это чьё-то новое изобретение?

----------


## stream

> Что это?!


Су-24М "Гефест", показуха для журналюг...летуны не пристёгнуты, тубус снят, ...что бы ИЛС не перекрывал...

----------


## stream

> Лётный состав в зелёной пиксельке! Это чьё-то новое изобретение?


и что, техничка камуфляж же есть?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Су-24М "Гефест", показуха для журналюг...летуны не пристёгнуты, раструб снят, ...что бы ИЛС не перекрывал...


Гефест прекрасен и очевиден, но журнаглисты настойчиво лепят свою лабуду про Су-24М2, которыми там даже и не пахло.



> и что, техничка камуфляж же есть?


Ни разу не видел.

----------


## APKAH

> Что это?!


А что это за номер такой 0613212?  :Confused:  Сначала подумал заводской, но стандартный заводской должен ведь выглядеть так 06*153*12

----------


## Panda-9

> А что это за номер такой 0613212?  Сначала подумал заводской, но стандартный заводской должен ведь выглядеть так 06*153*12


Мне видится на первой позиции не 0, а D, и немного другим шрифтом (по сравнению с цифрами дальше).

----------


## OKA

Уличные бои :

----------


## stream

> А что это за номер такой 0613212?  Сначала подумал заводской, но стандартный заводской должен ведь выглядеть так 06*153*12



номер переходника

----------


## Sveto

> Моё сознание формировалось на советских принципах, которые базируются на полученных мной знаниях в советских высших учебных заведениях при изучении руководящих документов моего государства той эпохи. Эпоха СССР закончилась и всё изменилось, изменились основополагающие принципы международных отношений, в частности и отношение моего государства к своим обязательствам. Они стали «капиталистическими». Хотя по-ленински правильнее будет «империалистические», так как сейчас высшая стадия «развитого» капитализма – империализм. 
> Вот Вы и рассматриваете их с капиталистической позиции и считаете это правильной истиной - когда за всё надо платить бабло… При этом мою точу зрения - считаете ошибочной.Это на утрированном примере - когда умирающего привозят в капиталистическую больничку без денег и оставляют умирать, так как это его личная проблема - отсутствие возможности оплатить своё лечение. При этом не только «высокоразвитое» капиталистическое государство, но и люди уже считают это нормальным. Для меня это ненормально!


Поскольку я внук партизана и сын офицера ЮНА, я не уверен,насколько моя позиция может быть «капиталистическая» ;) Разница между нами не в том, что я считаю решения руководства России правильными  - политика руководства России была неправильная но такова была и политика руководства Югославии.  Что касается войны в Югославии .. Гражданскую войну в Хорватии и в Боснии и агрессию НАТО против Югославии , моя семья не смотрела по телевизору, к сожалению.
Когда мы говорим о санкциях ..... Нет санкций, которые могут остановить поток оружия, если вы хотите его получить. Хорваты и мусульмане хотели и купили.. Вот см. только один пример в приложении Случайно в этих документах русские имена.  И что ? Должен ли я ненавидеть Россию? А я не хочу , я люблю Россию , как любили ее и мой отец  и мой дед и все мои предки.
А что насчет торговля оружием ? Наши ,сербские олигархи были похожи на русских  ( ну разве мы не братья ? ;) ) -  было и сербов, которые продавали оружие врагу .

----------


## Sveto

А наши братья украинцы :)? Они продавали всем –и хорватам и мусульманам и сербам. «Укрінмаш» - наш  ;) 2 x Ми-24В для СДБ Милошевича - очень легко напишите на бумаге что это гражданский Ми-17В

----------


## Djoker

Су-30СМ морской авиации на заднем плане?


https://t.me/capt404/978

Справа под чехлом - Су-25СМ3, судя по антенне на гаргроте.


https://vk.com/photo3784544_456240448

----------


## OKA

"Москва, Тегеран и Анкара потребовали от ОЗХО своевременного расследования сообщений о химатаках в Сирии.

Об этом говорится в совместном заявлении глав МИД России, Ирана и Турции по итогам их встречи 28 апреля в Москве. Текст документа опубликован в субботу на сайте российского дипведомства.

Как указано в заявлении, министры "решительно осудили применение химического оружия в Сирии и потребовали, чтобы по факту всех сообщений в этой связи Организация по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО) как основной международный компетентный орган, устанавливающий факты применения химического оружия, проводила своевременное и профессиональное расследование в полном соответствии с Конвенцией о запрещении разработки, производства, накопления и применения химического оружия и его уничтожении".

Министры также условились активизировать взаимодействие с ООН для скорейшего начала работы сирийского конституционного комитета. "Условились чаще проводить регулярные совместные консультации высоких представителей Исламской Республики Иран, Российской Федерации и Турецкой Республики с генсекретарем ООН и его спецпосланником по Сирии с целью способствовать запуску работы конституционного комитета в ближайшее время в Женеве на основе рекомендаций Конгресса сирийского национального диалога в Сочи и в координации с тремя странами-гарантами", - отмечается в документе.

Стороны также отметили важность вклада астанинского формата "в обеспечение реального прогресса в достижении политического урегулирования в Сирии через инклюзивный, свободный, справедливый и прозрачный, ведомый и осуществляемый самими сирийцами процесс, основанный на свободном волеизъявлении сирийского народа и направленный на принятие конституции, пользующейся поддержкой сирийского народа, и проведение свободных и справедливых выборов с участием всех имеющих на это право сирийцев под соответствующим надзором ООН".

Россия, Иран и Турция также выступают против попыток территориального раздела Сирии под предлогом борьбы с терроризмом. Как отмечается в документе, министры "отвергли все попытки создать новые реалии "на земле" под предлогом борьбы с терроризмом и выразили решимость противостоять сепаратистским планам, направленным на подрыв суверенитета и территориальной целостности Сирии, а также национальной безопасности соседних стран"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Главы МИД РФ, Турции и Ирана потребовали расследования сообщений о химатаках в Сирии - Политика - ТАСС





> Поскольку я внук партизана и сын офицера ЮНА, я не уверен,насколько моя позиция может быть «капиталистическая» ;) Разница между нами не в том, что я считаю решения руководства России правильными  - политика руководства России была неправильная но такова была и политика руководства Югославии.  Что касается войны в Югославии .. Гражданскую войну в Хорватии и в Боснии и агрессию НАТО против Югославии , моя семья не смотрела по телевизору, к сожалению.
> Когда мы говорим о санкциях ..... Нет санкций, которые могут остановить поток оружия, если вы хотите его получить. Хорваты и мусульмане хотели и купили.. Вот см. только один пример в приложении Случайно в этих документах русские имена.  И что ? Должен ли я ненавидеть Россию? А я не хочу , я люблю Россию , как любили ее и мой отец  и мой дед и все мои предки.
> А что насчет торговля оружием ? Наши ,сербские олигархи были похожи на русских  ( ну разве мы не братья ? ;) ) -  было и сербов, которые продавали оружие врагу .



Уважаемый Светозар ! Не поддавайтесь на провокации))

Этот сабж периодически свои словоблудия (то бишь флуд и флэйм)), из раздела "курилка" распространяет по другим, непрофильным веткам ))

Про политику здесь богато :

Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-30СМ морской авиации на заднем плане?


Не, у морячков низ размалеванный, а тут однотонный.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Хмеймим глазами блогера :
> 
> https://ecoross1.livejournal.com/716218.html


Тут больше фоток самолётов :)

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/khm...dated#!photo=8

----------


## OKA

> Тут больше фоток самолётов :)
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/khm...dated#!photo=8


Ну, если внимательно просматривать разные ветки славного форума AIRFORCE.RU , то можно обратить внимание на время размещения (или репостов) из разнообразных источников))

Бывали и такие познавательные линки прежде))

----------


## Djoker

*Эксклюзив: один день на авиабазе Хмеймим*
https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/eks..._hmeimim.shtml

----------


## Djoker

(c) Капитан Врунгель





https://t.me/capt404/989

----------


## Djoker

> Су-30СМ морской авиации на заднем плане?


Нашел, да ещё и с изд.170-1!





















https://www.tassphoto.com/ru/feature/256260/

----------


## petio

На морском Су-30СМ на внутренных держателях АКУ под Х-35 или Х-29ТД . Очень надеюсь что на Су-25СМ-3 на Хмеймиме СОЛТ-25 и что будет официальное сообщение об его успешных воисковых изпытаниях в Сирии.

----------


## Djoker

Хмеймим 15 апреля 2018. 

Из интересного: шесть Су-30СМ морской авиации, МиГ-29 и Су-24 ВВС Сирии и С-130 иранских ВВС.















https://twitter.com/obretix/status/990925274794614785

----------


## OKA

"Удары по сирийским складам около Хамы и Алеппо вечером 29 апреля 2018 г.

..было атаковано несколько военных объектов вблизи Хамы и Алеппо. Военный источник сообщил агентству САНА: «В 22.30 некоторые военные объекты в окрестностях городов Хама и Алеппо подверглись новой агрессии вражескими ракетами».

https://www.sana.sy/ru/?p=145005

Удары были предположительно нанесены Израилем или США по складам 47-й бригады около г.Хама и строениям бывшего автоцентра около международного аэропорта Алеппо, которые вероятно тоже посчитали как использовавшиеся для хранения военных грузов, что прибывают в Сирию из Ирана по воздушному маршруту.
Останки бомб что были найдены в районе разрушенных гаражей около аэропорта Алеппо крайне похожи на останки управляемых высокоточных авиабомб GBU-39 американского производства, что используются как США, так и Израилем. Также на одной из фотографий виден кусок маркировки с указанием кода 0EFD0, используемого для обозначения поставляемой по правительственным заказам продукции от производителя Rockwell Collins. Насколько известно Rockwell Collins как-раз поставляет GPS-преемники для GBU-39.

Фото от https://twitter.com/uunionnews/statu...55106911440896

    

В результате удара в районе Алеппо нет пострадавших, а вот в районе складов 47-й бригады около Хамы по предварительным неофициальным данным погибло 12-13 сирийских военных и еще порядка 40 получили ранения. Среди иранских военных советников нет погибших, но семеро получили ранения. Также пострадало более 40 мирных жителей от разлета мин и реактивных снарядов со складов.
https://twitter.com/AlSuraEnglish/st...04549257895936

В принципе противовоздушное прикрытие Хамы и Алеппо достаточно слабое и расположенные там базы весьма уязвимы для ударов, особенно с восточного и юго-восточного направлений.

Видео взрывов на пораженных складах 47-й бригады около г.Хама 




Полностью с фото : 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/726384.html

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1969347.html

----------


## OKA

Кадры из Ярмука 




"Ярмук, таки, всё

Договорились о выходе.
В обмен на непродырявленные шкурки бандитов Ярмука будут выпущены люди, которые заблокированы в многострадальных Кефреи и Фуа в идлибской области. "

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3078858.html



https://anhar.livejournal.com/3078184.html

----------


## ZHeN

Российский истребитель Су-30СМ потерпел катастрофу в Сирии. Об этом сообщает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на Минобороны РФ.

по предварительным данным, в двигатель попала птица

оба лётчика погибли

вечная память

----------


## Polikarpoff

Светлая память...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото с места:

----------


## Let_nab

*Авиаэксперт: «Если бы даже была стая птиц, есть несколько секунд, чтобы катапультироваться»*

- https://www.bfm.ru/news/383924

В Минобороны считают, что причиной крушения российского Су-30СМ над морем в Сирии могла стать попавшая в двигатель птица. Оба пилота погибли.

Почему экипаж не катапультировался, пока не ясно, говорит авиаэксперт, кандидат технических наук, экс-конструктор ОКБ «Сухой» Вадим Лукашевич:
Вадим Лукашевич авиаэксперт, кандидат технических наук, экс-конструктор ОКБ «Сухой» 

_«Это случается, но надо понимать, что если, допустим, птица размером с воробья, то двигатель может ее «пережевать». Если это, допустим, голубь и крупнее, то это потеря двигателя: помпаж, разрушение компрессора, двигатель выходит из строя. У самолета два двигателя. Если он взлетал, то, скорее всего, летел на форсаже. Поэтому для того, чтобы наблюдалась такая картина, которую мы видим, должно было быть две крупные птицы, которые должны попасть сразу в оба двигателя — только тогда самолет уже начинает падать. Второе: если даже, допустим, гусь или какой-нибудь баклан попадает в фонарь, в любом случае, летчики сидят друг за другом тандемом, то есть второй летчик остается. Здесь непонятно, почему ни один из пилотов не катапультировался и не попробовал это сделать. Катапульта на этих типах самолетов одна из самых совершенных в мире, если не самая совершенная. Это кресло серии К-36, совершенно автономный агрегат, и если перед взлетом не забыли выдернуть чеку, то это самый надежный агрегат в самолете, который работает совершенно автономно. Оно так спроектировано: если самолет, допустим, в воздухе подбитый, вообще просто кусок железа, где ничего не работает, то летчик дергает за ручки между ног, и кресло катапультируется. Почему этого не произошло, непонятно. Это доли секунды, но у летчика все равно было понимание того, что самолет уже падает. Можно привести пример очень хрестоматийный, когда Квочур Анатолий катапультировался на очень маленькой высоте в Ле Бурже во время демонстрационного полета с МиГ-29. Там была очень маленькая высота, он словил птицу в один из двигателей, но так как он демонстрировал пролет на минимальной скорости, то самолет свалился на крыло, и просто не хватило нескольких секунд, чтобы второй оставшийся двигатель вышел на обороты. Поэтому самолет падал, но летчик все равно катапультировался практически в нескольких сотнях метров от земли, причем параллельно земле, и катапульта его спасла. Здесь они шли на взлете, соответственно, двигатель был либо на форсаже, либо на взлетном режиме. Если бы самолет попал и в стаю птиц, она забила бы оба двигателя — все равно у летчиков есть несколько секунд на то, чтобы катапультироваться»._

Ранее советский и российский военный летчик, бывший лидер авиагруппы «Стрижи» Николай Дятел в комментарии Business FM сравнил столкновение истребителя с птицей с попаданием снаряда. «Явно, что ситуация не из простых, раз летчики не смогли воспользоваться системой спасения, то есть катапультироваться, это говорит о дефиците времени, — отметил он. — При попадании птицы в двигатель последствия могут быть очень серьезные: идет разрушение турбины, возможно, обрыв лопаток турбины, это может привести к пожару. Ситуация может быть очень скоротечна».

----------


## Let_nab

*Очевидцы рассказали подробности крушения Су-30 в Сирии* 

- Очевидцы рассказали подробности крушения Су-30 в Сирии

Истребитель Су-30СМ, потерпевший крушение в акватории Средиземного моря сразу после взлета с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии, начал «клевать носом» на высоте около 200 метров. Об этом пишет газета «Коммерсантъ» со ссылкой на очевидцев трагедии.

Источник издания в органах военного управления утверждает, что в этот момент по пока неизвестной причине произошло резкое падение тяги в одном из двигателей. Пилоты могли катапультироваться, но вместо этого попытались вернуться на авиабазу. При попытке разворота истребитель начал заваливаться на левую сторону и рухнул в воду. От удара у Су-30СМ целиком оторвало левое крыло и хвостовое оперение.

По предварительной информации Минобороны России, причиной авиакатастрофы могло стать попадание птицы в двигатель. Однако эту версию поставили под сомнение — эксперт утверждает, что силовой агрегат «встает колом, если в него попадает птица размера цапли. Но это надо, чтобы попало в два двигателя две цапли как минимум. Потому что если в один попадает, то он на другом прекрасно летает».

В оборонном ведомстве особо отметили, что никакого огневого воздействия по самолету не было.

3 февраля в Сирии был сбит российский штурмовик Су-25. Пилот Роман Филипов катапультировался и после приземления вступил в перестрелку с боевиками. Он некоторое время отстреливался из штатного оружия и в итоге подорвал себя гранатой, чтобы избежать плена. Летчику посмертно присвоено звание Героя России.

----------


## Avia M

> Очевидцы рассказали





> Почему экипаж не катапультировался


Есть ли смысл тиражировать подобные домыслы? :Confused: 
Есть спец. ресурсы...

----------


## LansE293

> *Очевидцы рассказали подробности крушения Су-30 в Сирии* 
> 
> - Очевидцы рассказали подробности крушения Су-30 в Сирии
> 
> Истребитель Су-30СМ, потерпевший крушение в акватории Средиземного моря сразу после взлета с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии, начал «клевать носом» на высоте около 200 метров. Об этом пишет газета «Коммерсантъ» со ссылкой на очевидцев трагедии.
> 
> Источник издания в органах военного управления утверждает, что в этот момент по пока неизвестной причине произошло резкое падение тяги в одном из двигателей. Пилоты могли катапультироваться, но вместо этого попытались вернуться на авиабазу. При попытке разворота истребитель начал заваливаться на левую сторону и рухнул в воду. От удара у Су-30СМ целиком оторвало левое крыло и хвостовое оперение.
> 
> По предварительной информации Минобороны России, причиной авиакатастрофы могло стать попадание птицы в двигатель. Однако эту версию поставили под сомнение — эксперт утверждает, что силовой агрегат «встает колом, если в него попадает птица размера цапли. Но это надо, чтобы попало в два двигателя две цапли как минимум. Потому что если в один попадает, то он на другом прекрасно летает».
> ...


Приводили бы первоисточник, там чуть больше информации и нет мнения "экспертов"...
https://tvrain.ru/news/kommersant_uz..._sirii-463020/

----------


## Nazar

Сколько экспертных мнений. Особенно про цаплю понравилось и про то, что на одном прекрасно летит. Про полный БК для подстраховки тоже понравилось. 
А вот почему не называют фамилию второго летчика, не понравилось...

----------


## LansE293

Экспертов сразу видно по использованию авиационной терминологии:



> По словам экспертов...Когда самолет начал поворачиваться, чтобы полететь обратно, он завалился на левую сторону и рухнул в море.

----------


## Let_nab

> Есть ли смысл тиражировать подобные домыслы?
> Есть спец. ресурсы...


А Вы смысл поняли? И что не так?

Издание приводит "слова очевидцев": "...сразу после взлета с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии, начал «клевать носом» на высоте около 200 метров..."

Далее издание приводит слова источника из органов военного управления МО РФ: "...в этот момент по пока неизвестной причине произошло резкое падение тяги в одном из двигателей. Пилоты могли катапультироваться, но вместо этого попытались вернуться на авиабазу. При попытке разворота истребитель начал заваливаться на левую сторону и рухнул в воду. От удара у Су-30СМ целиком оторвало левое крыло и хвостовое оперение.
По предварительной информации Минобороны России, причиной авиакатастрофы могло стать попадание птицы в двигатель..."

Домыслы! Хе-хе-хе! Я просто ржу! Тут войну с Ираком на домыслах начали, как и по Сирии фигачат по сотне крылатых ракет - тоже на домыслах.., всё дело Скрипалей на домыслах... У нас вон Путин рассказывает домыслы, что Ленин под его России атомную бомбу подложил... А Вы хотите чтоб по данному факту все прям построились и ждали пока официально авторитетный эксперт Путин не скажет с телека "Она утонула.., вернее - он упал!"...

----------


## Avia M

> А Вы смысл поняли?


Докладываю - понял (до Вашего "просто ржу").
Встречный вопрос - а Вы (смысл моего поста)?
Удачи.

----------


## Let_nab

> Докладываю - понял (до Вашего "просто ржу").
> Встречный вопрос - а Вы (смысл моего поста)?
> Удачи.


А разве смысл в Вашем посту был, ну кроме повода...!? 

Если был - то объясните в чём..., хотя бы про "домыслы" очевидцев или источников в МО РФ... Очевидцы что-то "домыслили"? Или может источники из МО РФ "домысливали" или они всё же высказали предположение в части касающемся? 
Про "тиражирование" тоже не понятен вложенный Вами смысл.. Где тиражирование?

А так да, ржу - так как повод есть - это реальный смысл - "унылая попытка умного вида".

----------


## Nazar

А мне почему-то кажется, что истинную причину данной катастрофы не озвучат, но будут находить очевидцев, явно видевших как самолет резко потерял тягу и начал заваливаться.

----------


## Let_nab

> Поскольку я внук партизана и сын офицера ЮНА, я не уверен,насколько моя позиция может быть «капиталистическая» ;) Разница между нами не в том, что я считаю решения руководства России правильными  - политика руководства России была неправильная но такова была и политика руководства Югославии.  Что касается войны в Югославии .. Гражданскую войну в Хорватии и в Боснии и агрессию НАТО против Югославии , моя семья не смотрела по телевизору, к сожалению.
> Когда мы говорим о санкциях ..... Нет санкций, которые могут остановить поток оружия, если вы хотите его получить. Хорваты и мусульмане хотели и купили.. Вот см. только один пример в приложении Случайно в этих документах русские имена.  И что ? Должен ли я ненавидеть Россию? А я не хочу , я люблю Россию , как любили ее и мой отец  и мой дед и все мои предки.
> А что насчет торговля оружием ? Наши ,сербские олигархи были похожи на русских  ( ну разве мы не братья ? ;) ) -  было и сербов, которые продавали оружие врагу .


Извините, по объективным причинам не сразу отвечаю.

Ну, вот, о чём я и постил ранее. У нас совершенно разный взгляд на основу проблемы. Так и есть. Вы рассматриваете её «по-капиталистически», даже не в буквальном смысле.

В предыдущем посте, я объяснил и обосновал то, что Вы рассматриваете через «капиталистическую» призму помощь России Югославии в то ужасное время, так как считаете, что как бы «бесплатно никто ничего никому не должен делать». Это и есть «капиталистический» принцип отношений. 

Вы пишите в этом своём посту, что «политика руководства Югославии была неправильная». Так я ещё раз повторю, что внимание надо обращать на основу, на котором политика и строится, а это простые вещи. Мало ли, что «политика Югославии была неправильная»! Базовый и основной принцип нормального человека и любого честного государства – не поддерживать бомбёжку и уничтожение людей, не молча сидеть в своей дыре и думать о наживе и деньгах – а помочь всеми возможными средствами - в частности и своей жизнью! Мало ли что «политика Югославии была неправильная»! А политика США сейчас правильная, что их несмотря ни на что Германия поддерживает, Англия, Франция!? Даже если политика США «неправильная», Франция как и Англия - по любому вопросу Америку поддерживают и ввязываются от санкций до бомбёжек людей на стороне США. Так же и США. Политика Украины правильная, что несмотря ни на что США за них по-любому, вплоть до военной помощи (как на Украине говорят – «задарма!»)!? Украине есть чем-то сейчас платить за Джевелины!? Основа всего – капитализм, то как Украина «по-другому рассчитается», в том числе своей государственной независимостью. Нет тут ни братства, ни правды, ни чести…, один капитализм…

Вот Вы хороший пример пишите, что у Вас дед партизан, то есть переводите все на простую основу – человека, ведь и политику человек делает. Я понимаю - он жизнью рисковал и его боевые товарищи жизни положили, чтобы свою землю от фашиста защитить и закопать агрессора в землю. Это делали за деньги, по капиталистической выгоде? Нет. Так же как и они понимали, что этот фашист, которого они у себя закопают - не убьет больше никого, не поедет в Польшу…, в СССР на Восточный фронт к моему деду - его убивать, чем по-братски ему помогут. То есть - и за мою страну он воевал! Счёт он СССР выставил потом, или может коммунизма хотел и фанатом Сталина был? Нет. Основа всего была – это правильные человеческие ценности. Как и мой дед пошёл в Европу к Вам не за деньги и коммунизм-сталинизм принести в Европу, а фашиста добить, чтоб в Польше свои концлагеря с газовыми камерами он не расширял (хотя это сейчас выставляют по-новому как «оккупировать»). То есть - у наших дедов было одно понимание. Одно! Это реальные простые честные человеческие ценности.

Вот Вам Ваш дед передал понимание что за страну, за родных – и жизнь свою не грех отдать, чтоб агрессора остановить и чтоб он дальше не пошёл. Но вижу нет у Вас понимания, базы на котором оно строится – честные человеческие ценности. Потому что Вы так и не поняли, что этого агрессора, который Югославию уничтожал и тогда Россия не остановила - и этот фашист-агрессор полез уже и в Ирак, Ливию, Грузию…, Украину, Сирию… Вот чтоб от темы ветки не отступать... Так же как Сирию сейчас просто предательски отдают на растерзание тем же «героям», что и Югославию бомбили. Хотя и договора есть, и Путин всем ручки пожал и пообещал сохранение и пролонгацию советских договоров о помощи..., и войска российские уже в Сирии.., а - хрен вам.  А фашиста тогда в 1945 – наши деды остановили. И не волнует, что «политика Югославии или коммуниста Сталина неправильные были» - основа в правде, чести, человечности и даже тому же письменному договору помощи между Россией и СРЮ или СССР\Россией и Сирией.

Вот и повторю основу, что во время агрессии НАТО в Югославию правящая верхушка России, имея откровенно капиталистическое мышление, наплевав на правду и человеческие ценности, наплевав даже на формальный договор о военно-технической помощи – просто предала. Этот факт занесён в летопись истории и озвучен прямым текстом. Вот и всё. Что не так? А Вы как капиталист констатируете, что просто у Югославии денег не хватило "купить у своего брата помощь, даже если брат был неправ"… 

Любить Россию…, Сербию…, так же, как и любить однокровных братьев, родственников… Это одно. Другое дело, когда страну представляет группка политиков, которые у власти не благодаря и во благо народу и человеческим ценностям и правде, а благодаря и во благо своему баблу.

Так же про санкции… Что является основой всех этих санкций-шманций? КапитализмЪ! Основной принцип – получение наживы любыми путями, в частности тут – заставить этим способом подчинить своим интересам и на выходе уже получить для СЕБЯ эту самую прибыль. Если объявив санкции на оружие, пример который Вы привели по хорватам, им надо порешать свою выгоду – то они всё равно это оружие кому угодно продадут и даже подарят (так как потом отожмут больше цену и больше получат выгоды). Не гнушаются и человеческими жизнями. Самый надёжный способ получить себе больше стабильной наживы? Это торговля оружием, наркотой и проституция. Самый быстрый способ получить деньги и самый действенный способ устранить конкурента – война. Кто получает наживу с войны? Кто воюет или кто это всё организовывает и управляет? Ответ очевиден. А санкции против России тоже имеют простые причины, как и любые хитрожопосплетения. Это властьимущие капиталисты делят рынок получения наживы.

Пишите про олигархов… Так с возникновения капитализма понятно, что буржуины, капиталисты имеют одну цель и одни методы – получение прибыли любыми путями, и соответственно - они везде одинаковые, что сербские олигархи, что узбекские, что украинские, что махровые американские и остальные… У них нет границ, национальностей, законы принимают они под себя... Всё со стороны выглядит сложно, но основывается на простом и примитивном. 

Потом вот про братьям-украинцам… Так кто продаёт у них оружие? Это украинский народ после продажи жирует на прибылях от продажи? Нет. А кто жирует на продажах смерти? Знаем кто. Если народ простой украинский спросить о том, как надо поступать по-человечески, по-хрестьянски, по-чести или по-скотски. То в подавляющем большинстве народ за справедливость и правду и эта правда не на стороне продавцов смерти у власти. Когда СССР уничтожили – показательный пример – никто народ не послушал, хотя в подавляющем большинстве все люди высказались на референдуме за сохранение СССР. А дорвавшимся до власти это надо было!? Никого народа они никогда слушать не будут!  Поэтому некорректно говорить, что вот «братья-украинцы продались». Там в народе вполне честное мнение есть, которое давят всеми средствами властьимущие, которые запряжены реальными хозяевами.
Вот Вы показали ксерокопии паспортов... И кто это? Они сейчас жируют на полученном бабле в замках и дворцах по Лондонам и Ниццам? Нет... Это банальные холопы выполняющие волю своего хозяина по его оплате им, и им пофигу на мораль. Героя России получили? Даже не известно, они хоть сейчас дожили до старости...

Конечно, всё свелось к капитализму…, но разве не он сейчас правит миром? Даже в ООН или Международном суде - кто законы трактует под свой главный интерес глобального правления и распила бабла?

----------


## LansE293

> А мне почему-то кажется, что истинную причину данной катастрофы не озвучат, но будут находить очевидцев, явно видевших как самолет резко потерял тягу и начал заваливаться.


По-поводу не названной фамилии 2-го пилота



> Сураев предположил, что на месте второго пилота разбившегося Су-30СМ был не лётчик

----------


## Nazar

> По-поводу не названной фамилии 2-го пилота


Очень правильное предположение...

----------


## AndyK

> Очень правильное предположение...


Ну такое и раньше бывало, например, полет Трошева в чеченскую на Су-25УБ, не говоря уж о "покатушках" ВГК...

----------


## GThomson

> А мне почему-то кажется, что истинную причину данной катастрофы не озвучат, но будут находить очевидцев, явно видевших как самолет резко потерял тягу и начал заваливаться.


на дружественном форуме сказали, что не на взлете, а при возвращении. 
надо было выработать топливо - посадка с БК.
ну и, для ускорения процесса, на потеху береговым зевакам, решили "повисеть на струе".
заигрались и свалились...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> на потеху береговым зевакам, решили "повисеть на струе".
> заигрались и свалились...


Тогда бы видео уже все было забито

----------


## GThomson

> Тогда бы видео уже все было забито


процесс оказался скоротечным. запечатлели только "бульк"...

----------


## LansE293

Еще про удар КР по Сирии

----------


## Nazar

> процесс оказался скоротечным. запечатлели только "бульк"...


Да нет...На дружественном форуме сделали неправильное предположение.

----------


## GThomson

> Да нет...На дружественном форуме сделали неправильное предположение.


бают ладно. ребята, похоже, в теме. близко к истине.

----------


## Nazar

> бают ладно. ребята, похоже, в теме. близко к истине.


Не близко, но действительно не на взлете.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В интернетах пишут, что ночью потеряли Ка-52, экипаж погиб.
КЭ - Гущин Артём, 
ЛШ - Мирошниченко Роман.

----------


## Nazar

> В интернетах пишут, что ночью потеряли Ка-52, экипаж погиб.
> КЭ - Гущин Артём, 
> ЛШ - Мирошниченко Роман.


Подтвердили. С земли ПЗРК...

----------


## AndyK

> Подтвердили. С земли ПЗРК...


А на формуавиа потерли ветку...

----------


## Nazar

> А на формуавиа потерли ветку...


мне от однокашника инфа пришла.

----------


## AndyK

> мне от однокашника инфа пришла.


Раз конкретные ФИ экипажа озвучили, нет оснований не верить... Видимо, прошла  установка такой день не омрачать.
Вечного полета!...

----------


## IsyaRab

Основания есть, нигде ничего кроме потертой ветки. Бородатые все с телефонами, он же не в пустыне упал (если) - уже бы пляски на обломках во всех интернетах были. Есть смысл надеяться, что ложная тревога.

----------


## Nazar

> Основания есть, нигде ничего кроме потертой ветки. Бородатые все с телефонами, он же не в пустыне упал (если) - уже бы пляски на обломках во всех интернетах были. Есть смысл надеяться, что ложная тревога.


До подтверждения МО, смысл надеяться конечно есть.

----------


## Pilot

Подтвердили


+++В СИРИИ ПОТЕРПЕЛ КАТАСТРОФУ РОССИЙСКИЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ КА-52, ОБА ЛЕТЧИКА ПОГИБЛИ - МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ
ПРИЧИНОЙ КАТАСТРОФЫ УДАРНОГО ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-52 В СИРИИ МОГЛА СТАТЬ ТЕХНИЧЕСКАЯ НЕИСПРАВНОСТЬ - МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ
ТЕЛА ДВУХ ЛЕТЧИКОВ ПОТЕРПЕВШЕГО КРУШЕНИЕ В СИРИИ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-52 ДОСТАВЛЕНЫ НА АЭРОДРОМ БАЗИРОВАНИЯ - МИНОБОРОНЫ РФ

----------


## IsyaRab

Нда, вот и надежда умерла... Как так-то, ночью из ПЗРК?! Его ж увидеть надо, подготовить комплекс, захватить, произвести пуск...

----------


## Айдар

> Нда, вот и надежда умерла... Как так-то, ночью из ПЗРК?! Его ж увидеть надо, подготовить комплекс, захватить, произвести пуск...


Уточните пожалуста , это точно из пзрк ?

----------


## Nazar

> Уточните пожалуста , это точно из пзрк ?


Вроде как все в комплексе было и зенитка и ПЗРК.

----------


## LansE293

> Вроде как все в комплексе было и зенитка и ПЗРК.


Конечно участникам событий виднее... Но с трудом верится в возможность попадания ночью из ЗА и ПЗРК бармалеев. Не летал же он ежедневно по одному и тому же маршруту с включенными огнями. Ну или это не ПЗРК, а та самая Оса до сих пор жива и проявляет себя. 
Даже иноСМИ сомневаются.
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/05/08/vryad_li/

----------


## Nazar

> Конечно участникам событий виднее... Но с трудом верится в возможность попадания ночью из ЗА и ПЗРК бармалеев. Не летал же он ежедневно по одному и тому же маршруту с включенными огнями. Ну или это не ПЗРК, а та самая Оса до сих пор жива и проявляет себя. 
> Даже иноСМИ сомневаются.
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/05/08/vryad_li/


Один хрен резать их надо вместе с семьями. А то я только и слышу, из такого-то населенного пункта, вывели 1000 боевиков вместе с семьями. Выводить надо и тут-же закапывать в пустыне, пока из маленьких ублюдков, большие неуспели вырасти.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Экипаж Ка-52.

----------


## OKA

О потерях :

"...По данным официальных публикаций Минобороны РФ и представителей российских региональных властей, во время военной операции в Сирии, начавшейся 30 сентября 2015 года, в результате боевых действий погибли 39 российских военнослужащих. Кроме того, зафиксированы небоевые потери — 50 военнослужащих (с учетом ЧП 7 мая). Из числа небоевых потерь 49 приходятся на авиационные катастрофы, еще одна — самоубийство ..."


Что известно о погибших в Сирии военнослужащих — в материале ТАСС :

Герои войны: потери Вооруженных Сил РФ в ходе сирийской операции - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Шарфюрер

> 


А вот, то что от вертолёта мало, что осталось, это по какой причине? Пожар после падения, или уже свои после зачистили место падения, что бы ничего лишнего изз обломков никуда не ушло...:?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ка-52.

----------


## Djoker

*Военный парад, посвященный 73-й годовщине Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, на авиабазе Хмеймим 9 мая 2018 года*
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Израильская ракета уничтожила поставленный Россией «Панцирь»*
> 
> Пресс-служба Армии обороны Израиля опубликовала видео, на котором запечатлен подлет израильской ракеты Spike NLOS к зенитному ракетно-пушечному комплексу (ЗРПК) «Панцирь-С1» сирийской армии.
> 
> Видео снято камерой на самой ракете. На кадрах можно заметить группу из трех человек, которые стоят неподалеку от ЗРПК. При сближении ракеты с комплексом изображение пропадает.


https://lenta.ru/news/2018/05/10/panzir/

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...31256114040833

----------


## SaVaGe10

> https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...31256114040833


Что там на картинке прописано? Вопрос к читающим арабскую вязь. В твите инфа, что  Панцирь стоял в Al Mеzzеh  и погибло 2 сирийских бойца. Сразу вопрос, 6 кг вв на  спайке, не должны были разложить всё на атомы?

----------


## Djoker

> Что там на картинке прописано? Вопрос к читающим арабскую вязь.





> Фото уничтоженного израильской ракетой Панциря. Ну вот вам и объяснение, как евреи поразили его. 
> 
> Тут написано, что все ракеты отстреляны (это видно по обгоревшим трубам), радар - не в боевом положении, место попадания ракеты, гидравлическая стойка поднята.
> 
> То есть Панцирю просто нечем было отбиваться. Возможно стойку он поднял, чтобы поехать на перезарядку. Не знаю, почему молчали 30-мм пушки. Может по той же причине. Если все это так, то Израиль уничтожил просто безоружную машину.


https://vk.com/wall50414571_13372

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ещё до появления видео от израильтян в «Твиттере» некто, сириец Wael, писал, что в Al Mеzzеh был уничтожен «Панцирь-С1» во время перезарядки БК, убив при этом одного из операторов, так как ракета попала точно в операторскую кабину:

Ситуация в Сирии.

----------


## SaVaGe10

[QUOTE=Тов. ИнженерЪ;162705]Ещё до появления видео от израильтян в «Твиттере» некто, сириец Wael, писал, что в Al Mеzzеh был уничтожен «Панцирь-С1» во время перезарядки БК, убив при этом одного из операторов, так как ракета попала точно в операторскую кабину:
До апдейта твита было написано про 2х бойцов. Скорректировал наверное.

----------


## LansE293

> Что там на картинке прописано? Вопрос к читающим арабскую вязь. В твите инфа, что  Панцирь стоял в Al Mеzzеh  и погибло 2 сирийских бойца. Сразу вопрос, 6 кг вв на  спайке, не должны были разложить всё на атомы?


*На фото написано следующее:* над красным квадратом вокруг кабины - "Место поражения машины ударным беспилотником-самоубийцем IAI Harop"; правее квадрата вокруг радара - "Радар не в боевом положении"; над квадратом вокруг пусковых контейнеров ракет - "Произошел пуск всех ракет", овал слева внизу - "Гидравлические опоры подняты".

А точно это Spike NLOS? Дальность пуска у него всего 25 км (поправьте, не спец, смотрел тут), а авиабаза, где стоял этот Панцирь, находится в пригороде Дамаска. Там до границы с Израилем дистанция раза в три больше. Даже если с границы Ливана пускать, все равно не достанет, надо входить в сирийское воздушное пр-во.
Что касается повреждений, то если была кумулятивная БЧ и она действительно попала по крыше кабины, повреждения похожи. Взрывная волна не так сильна (большая часть энергии взрыва передается кумулятивной струе) и пошла поверху, затекла за кабину и откинула ее, повредила РЛС. БК не было, детонировать нечему. 
НО ИМХО больше похоже на попадание не большого заряда за кабину. В твите пишут про IAI HАROP. Но какая БЧ у этого дрона я сведений не нашел.

----------


## SaVaGe10

А точно это Spike NLOS? Дальность пуска у него всего 25 км (поправьте, не спец, смотрел тут), а авиабаза, где стоял этот Панцирь, находится в пригороде Дамаска. Там до границы с Израилем дистанция раза в три больше. Даже если с границы Ливана пускать, все равно не достанет, надо входить в сирийское воздушное пр-во.
Что касается повреждений, то если была кумулятивная БЧ и она действительно попала по крыше кабины, повреждения похожи. Взрывная волна не так сильна (большая часть энергии взрыва передается кумулятивной струе) и пошла поверху, затекла за кабину и откинула ее, повредила РЛС. БК не было, детонировать нечему. 
НО ИМХО больше похоже на попадание не большого заряда за кабину. В твите пишут про IAI HАROP. Но какая БЧ у этого дрона я сведений не нашел.

Евреи сами указали на спайк. Если всё же  HАROP, тогда  не сильно понятно поведение  трёх человек, слева в кадре перед касанием панциря. Совсем не реагируют на звук мотора(который ДВС)  HАROP. 
Имхо спайк кидали с дрона над Сирией. Хотя нет данных по установке их на дроны...
Для сравнения со спайком. Сетка опти4еского прицела на  HАROP 

https://youtu.be/9V9mbC-Esmg

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А точно это Spike NLOS?


Да, нет конечно. Достоверная информация отсутствует.
Кстати, на видео видно, что что-то летит в кабину комплекса (не в кабину КАМАЗа). При этом в кабине комплекса открыта дверь:

А потом, видимо, уже взрывной волной откинуло кабину КАМАЗа.
Вот примерно такой же ракурс:

----------


## LansE293

> Да, нет конечно. Достоверная информация отсутствует.
> Кстати, на видео видно, что что-то летит в кабину комплекса (не в кабину КАМАЗа). При этом в кабине комплекса открыта дверь:
> А потом, видимо, уже взрывной волной откинуло кабину КАМАЗа.
> Вот примерно такой же ракурс:


Короче БЧ "того, что прилетело" оказалось не вполне эффективным против Панциря. Говорят, что комплекс можно восстановить. Судя по видео с испытанием HАROP при его попадании комплекс был бы полностью уничтожен и погиб бы весь экипаж.

----------


## Djoker

> *В Израиле заявили об уничтожении в Сирии комплекса "Панцирь-С1"* 
> 
> ТЕЛЬ-АВИВ, 12 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Широков/. Армия Израиля нанесла удар по сирийскому зенитному ракетно-пушечному комплексу (ЗРПК) "Панцирь-С1", так как он использовался для обстрела израильских истребителей. Об этом сообщили в субботу корреспонденту ТАСС в армейской пресс-службе. 
> 
> "Установка, атакованная ВВС Израиля, вела ракетный огонь по самолетам ВВС Израиля с целью сбить их, - утверждала собеседница агентства. - Армия обороны Израиля продолжит действовать против любого, кто попытается нанести вред Государству Израиль и его жителям". 
> 
> Военные оставили без ответов вопросы о том, как они определили, что это был именно комплекс "Панцирь-С1", и какой ракетой он был поражен. 
> 
> Ранее армейская пресс-служба распространила кадры, на которых, по ее версии, зафиксировано уничтожение ЗРПК "Панцирь-С1" в Сирии. "На видеозаписи запечатлен момент, когда Армия обороны Израиля во время атаки, направленной против военных объектов Ирана в Сирии, нанесла удар по комплексу SA-22 (так в классификации НАТО именуется "Панцирь-С1" - прим. ТАСС)", - говорится в комментарии к видеоролику. 
> ...


В Израиле заявили об уничтожении в Сирии комплекса «Панцирь-С1» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Let_nab

Россия не помешает действиям Израиля в Сирии, — такую уверенность в ходе переговоров с Владимиром Путиным выразил Биньямин Нетаньяху и тут же бомбанул по Сирии.

----------


## Pilot

Х-31

----------


## Pilot

Хмеймим 29 апреля

----------


## ZHeN

5хСу-30СМ 43-го омшапа
б/н 37 и б/н 40 с фабами
б/н 38 с изд. 170-1 и Р-73 
б/н 48 с изд. 170-1 и АКУ-58

а миги чьи ? САРовские ?

----------


## Let_nab

Сейчас улыбнула новость:

*В Сирии задержали французских снайперов*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/33488606/?frommail=1

Сирийская армия задержала на блокпосту в провинции Хасеке французских снайперов, сообщает источник. По его словам, французские военные по ошибке заехали на правительственный КПП, сообщает Telegram-канал WarGonzo.

По данным канала, инцидент произошел 1 мая. В тот день колонна французских военных прибыла из Ирака через трассу, подконтрольную курдам. В колонне было 20 джипов белого цвета марки Toyota Land Cruiser 200. В них ехали около 60 граждан Франции. При досмотре в багажниках джипов сирийские военные обнаружили снайперские винтовки, тепловизоры и другое оборудование военного назначения.

Старший группы пояснил, что французы прибыли в Сирию для оказания поддержки курдской группировке «Демократические Силы Сирии» в борьбе против «Исламского государства*».

Это первая фиксация французского военного присутствия в Сирии.

ИМХО: Вроде только французики бомбанули Сирию и сирийских военных..., а те только "задержали" французов. Странно? Представьте 1941, КПП Красной Армии под Москвой как раз после бомбёжки столицы.., и тут небольшая колонная немцев заблудилась и выехала на это КПП, где их временно задержали, досмотрели, проверили документы...

----------


## Казанец

> временно задержали


Ну, наверное использовать будут как-то, в качестве обменного фонда. Войны-то все сейчас гибридные. Для самих пленных и их родственников это хорошо наверное - всегда если не поменять, так выкупить можно.

----------


## Nazar

> ИМХО: Вроде только французики бомбанули Сирию и сирийских военных..., а те только "задержали" французов. Странно? Представьте 1941, КПП Красной Армии под Москвой как раз после бомбёжки столицы.., и тут небольшая колонная немцев заблудилась и выехала на это КПП, где их временно задержали, досмотрели, проверили документы...


По вашему их надо было на месте утилизировать?

----------


## Let_nab

> По вашему их надо было на месте утилизировать?


Ну, французики со своими союзниками по НАТО особо и не церемонятся с сирийскими военными, как не церемонились с югославскими военными, с иракскими, с ливийскими... Как их они официально называют? "Асадовские палачи уничтожающие химическим оружием гражданское население!" Это только натовцы "воины света"! Вроде международного суда и расследования не было, чтоб так утверждать и тем более за это сирийских военнослужащих уничтожать бомбами и ракетами... Как и иностранные военные с оружием на территории суверенного государства без приглашения - больше похоже на открытую военную агрессию.
Поэтому однозначно - арест, конфискация оружия, военный трибунал и по законам военного времени в расход. Хотя есть вариант доброй воли со стороны государства в отношении которого осуществлена военная агрессия - это оставить в живых и на восстановление разрушенной Сирии. Тут Путин может выступить как посредник между своим союзником Асадом и своим партнёром Олландом. Да, и французские вояки знали куда едут - не на свой курорт Лазурный берег и там на джипах с боевым снайперским снаряжением везде раскатывать.
А так, всё это проституция какая-то когда разрушили и разрушают страну, убили и убивают кучу народа..., где конца и края нет... Империалистические войны - они такие...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Шутка?
Вестник Дамаска: Россия запускает свой первый туристический проект в сирийском Тартусе. Под курорт будет восстановлена деревня Аль-Манара и стоимость проекта составляет около $90 млн.

http://otvaga2004.mybb.ru/viewtopic....&p=14#p1084846

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, французики со своими союзниками по НАТО особо и не церемонятся с сирийскими военными, как не церемонились с югославскими военными, с иракскими, с ливийскими... Как их они официально называют? "Асадовские палачи уничтожающие химическим оружием гражданское население!" Это только натовцы "воины света"! Вроде международного суда и расследования не было, чтоб так утверждать и тем более за это сирийских военнослужащих уничтожать бомбами и ракетами... Как и иностранные военные с оружием на территории суверенного государства без приглашения - больше похоже на открытую военную агрессию.
> Поэтому однозначно - арест, конфискация оружия, военный трибунал и по законам военного времени в расход. Хотя есть вариант доброй воли со стороны государства в отношении которого осуществлена военная агрессия - это оставить в живых и на восстановление разрушенной Сирии. Тут Путин может выступить как посредник между своим союзником Асадом и своим партнёром Олландом. Да, и французские вояки знали куда едут - не на свой курорт Лазурный берег и там на джипах с боевым снайперским снаряжением везде раскатывать.
> А так, всё это проституция какая-то когда разрушили и разрушают страну, убили и убивают кучу народа..., где конца и края нет... Империалистические войны - они такие...


Каким Оландом? Там давно не Оланд и он вам "не Димон".)

----------


## Let_nab

> Каким Оландом? Там давно не Оланд и он вам "не Димон".)


Поправочка…. Макроном! 
Это у нас царь бессменный, вместе с Димоном в придачу....

----------


## Panda-9

> Это у нас царь бессменный, вместе с Димоном в придачу....


На каком сроке Сталину надо было уходить?

----------


## Let_nab

Удалено модератором.

----------


## LansE293

> И кстати, слышали свежую новость? В марте 2018 года Путин увеличил инвестиции в американские госбумаги на $2,3 млрд, и сейчас вложения составляют до $96,1 млрд


Не просто в госбумаги. Китай и РФ скупают долговые бумаги США. 



> Как стало известно, в марте Россия увеличила инвестиции в американские* долговые бумаги* на $2,3 млрд, до $96,1 млрд.


 Цитата взята из твоей ссылки.
Угадай для чего?;)

----------


## Let_nab

> Не просто в госбумаги. Китай и РФ скупают долговые бумаги США. 
>  Цитата взята из твоей ссылки.
> Угадай для чего?;)


А долговые бумаги это не государственные ценные бумаги или как их там - облигации "государственного займа"!? Это одно и тоже. У них одна цель - привлечение денег в госбюджет и экономику государства. 
Так вот, государственные ценные бумаги США - являются государственной собственностью США. И кто их покупает и в них вкладывает деньги - вкладывает деньги в это государство, в его экономику и т.д., то есть в частности покрывает-оплачивает дефицит бюджета и разные долги США(если речь о них) и к примеру долги по зарплатам гражданам США. 
А мы тут прямо говоря имеем, что за счёт своего бюджета - одно государство поддерживает бюджет и экономику другого государства. В частности тут Россия, за счёт своего бюджета и за счёт своих граждан, поддерживает США. 

Так прикол в том, что это государство США - является собственником своих госценных бумаг, оплачивает эти ценные бумаги, цену на них устанавливает в своей валюте - так вот это США легко их может аннулировать в любой момент! Эти бумаги превращаются в обычную бумагу и пригодны только для туалета - как ваучеры у нас в своё время. 
К примеру, новые санкции США против России - в целях национальной безопасности - прекратить государственные гарантии США по своим ценным бумагам в отношении России. Неее, даже как любят США ради хохмы гарантии сохранить, а вот просто установит новую цену этих своих бумаг, то как доллар то их эквивалент - а новая цена будет по 1 центу. Вот смешно будет! Судиться? Воевать?
А много денежек вложило США в российский государственный долг и российские ценные бумаги? А нисколько...

Для справочки - что такое государственные ценные бумаги, там как раз про долговые есть параграф: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...B0%D0%B3%D0%B8

В свою очередь, если Вы начали играть в угадайки, задам Вам простенькую загадку: 
А знаете почему сейчас нищая Россия с гениальным царём, как и тот же нищий типа "коммунистический" Китай - даже в ущерб своим гражданам, а по факту за счёт них (всего лишь один пример - я выше постом дал ссылку о долге по зарплате на март 2018 года) вкладывают свои бюджетные деньги не в свою экономику, а в экономику США и её поддерживают? Угадаете? 
Хотя для ответа недостаточно гадания - тут надо иметь знания. Могу намекнуть, так как и сирийская темка и тут усматривается - ведь не просто так Россия молча подставляет своего очередного союзничка Сирию под американские бомбы и ракеты...

*ПС. Подождите! А что, некоторые ещё примитивно-бытовушно думают, что если Россия купила «долг» США, то они нам по гроб жизни должны!? Ха-ха-ха! А если они нам этот их долг не вернут, то наш царь – коллекторов вызовет!? И кто коллекторы – инопланетяне, может натовцы, неее китайцы, чтоб долги нам из США выбить!? Так тут совсем другое!*

----------


## Avia M

> Россия молча подставляет своего очередного союзничка Сирию под американские бомбы и ракеты...


Вовсе не молча...

СОЧИ, 17 мая. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин и сирийский лидер Башар Асад провели в четверг переговоры в Сочи.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Путин провел в Сочи переговоры с Асадом - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## ZHeN

> Так вот, государственные ценные бумаги США - являются государственной собственностью США.


Нет



> Так прикол в том, что это государство США - является собственником своих госценных бумаг, оплачивает эти ценные бумаги, цену на них устанавливает в своей валюте - так вот это США легко их может аннулировать в любой момент! Эти бумаги превращаются в обычную бумагу и пригодны только для туалета - как ваучеры у нас в своё время.


Нет




> К примеру, новые санкции США против России - в целях национальной безопасности - прекратить государственные гарантии США по своим ценным бумагам в отношении России. Неее, даже как любят США ради хохмы гарантии сохранить, а вот просто установит новую цену этих своих бумаг, то как доллар то их эквивалент - а новая цена будет по 1 центу. Вот смешно будет! Судиться? Воевать?


У вас одна большая каша в голове по этой теме




> А много денежек вложило США в российский государственный долг и российские ценные бумаги? А нисколько...


Опять, нет

----------


## LansE293

Поддерживаю ZHeN



> А мы тут прямо говоря имеем, что за счёт своего бюджета - одно государство поддерживает бюджет и экономику другого государства. В частности тут Россия, за счёт своего бюджета и за счёт своих граждан, поддерживает США...


Это разговоры на уровне кухонных за бутылкой водки. Мировая экономика сейчас это не СССР времен индустриализации, когда облигации госзайма распространяли по подписке (те принудительно). Ценные бумаги США приобретают потому, что это на данный момент просто экономически выгодно. Почему надо обсуждать на профильном форуме, здесь это злой офф.




> Так прикол в том, что это государство США - является собственником своих госценных бумаг, оплачивает эти ценные бумаги, цену на них устанавливает в своей валюте - так вот это США легко их может аннулировать в любой момент! Эти бумаги превращаются в обычную бумагу и пригодны только для туалета - как ваучеры у нас в своё время. 
> К примеру, новые санкции США против России - в целях национальной безопасности - прекратить государственные гарантии США по своим ценным бумагам в отношении России. Неее, даже как любят США ради хохмы гарантии сохранить, а вот просто установит новую цену этих своих бумаг, то как доллар то их эквивалент - а новая цена будет по 1 центу. Вот смешно будет! Судиться? Воевать?


США не может это сделать, тк они такой же участник мировой экономической системы, при этом участник, ясень пень, не самый последний:) Все страны завязаны сложнейшим узлом через экономику. Обесценить эти бумаги равносильно объявлению себя банкротом. Далее последует обвал биржи, возможно и всей долларовой системы взаиморасчетов и мировой экономики в целом. Но этот хаос США сейчас не нужен. Обесценить бумаги в отношении только РФ тоже не возможно. Мы их просто продадим другим странам.
И не стоит ссылаться в вопросах ценных бумаг и экономики на ВИКИ, неприлично как-то.
Ответ на Ваш вопрос дан выше.

----------


## Let_nab

> Поддерживаю ZHeN
> 
> Это разговоры на уровне кухонных за бутылкой водки. Мировая экономика сейчас это не СССР времен индустриализации, когда облигации госзайма распространяли по подписке (те принудительно). Ценные бумаги США приобретают потому, что это на данный момент просто экономически выгодно. Почему надо обсуждать на профильном форуме, здесь это злой офф.
> 
> 
> США не может это сделать, тк они такой же участник мировой экономической системы, при этом участник, ясень пень, не самый последний:) Все страны завязаны сложнейшим узлом через экономику. Обесценить эти бумаги равносильно объявлению себя банкротом. Далее последует обвал биржи, возможно и всей долларовой системы взаиморасчетов и мировой экономики в целом. Но этот хаос США сейчас не нужен. Обесценить бумаги в отношении только РФ тоже не возможно. Мы их просто продадим другим странам.
> И не стоит ссылаться в вопросах ценных бумаг и экономики на ВИКИ, неприлично как-то.
> Ответ на Ваш вопрос дан выше.


Таки да, разговоры на уровне "кухни" потому как Вы ещё примитивно-бытовушно думаете, что если Россия купила «долг» США, то они нам по гроб жизни должны!? Ха-ха-ха! А если они нам этот их долг не вернут, то наш царь – коллекторов вызовет!? И кто коллекторы – инопланетяне, может натовцы, неее китайцы, чтоб долги нам из США выбить!? Может Абрамович своих пацанов пришлёт!? 
Так тут совсем другое! Это Россия не у своего Сбербанка бумажки выкупила и царь к нему налоговиков-холопов своих пошлёт за баблом выбивать "маски шоу", если тот внезапно как у нас делают "разбанкротится"... США по причине угрозе своей нац.безопасности пошлёт нашего царя нах, как делают постоянно, и обделается этот царёк.

А так, сейчас Россия со своим ЦБанком вложила в США больше половины своего бюджета. И это не разговор "уровня кухни", а разговор государственного и международного уровня, что Глава Центробанка России об этом официально говорит - без проблем поГуглить и на официальных сайтах найдёте цифры. Более того - в США вложено более 500 миллионов частных вложений граждан России. Это российские депутаты, чиновники, олигархи, артисты, спортсмены - свои деньги вложили не в свою экономику России, а в экономику США, чтоб их медицина, наука и Армия развивались и улучшались... Эта цифра официально озвучена Минфином США. 

А вот тоже уровень "кухни", о чём я выше кратко постил:
*"Россия из-за раскручиваемого Западом «дела Скрипаля» может лишиться своих активов в США, в том числе более ста миллиардов долларов, которые вложены в американские государственные ценные бумаги. Такого развития событий не исключил посол США в нашей стране Джон Хантсман.* Ссылка - https://newsland.com/user/4297827951...t-ssha/6276996

Уровень кухни!? Может у Вас такой уровень мышления? Поржал! 

Так если говорить прямым текстом "за столом кухни" - это не пиндосы в долгах перед нами, а они благодаря нашему мудрейшему у власти держат нас за яйца, что любого нашего друга мы ради них теперь нах пошлём... А то "усатого таракана с трубкой" тут на кухне пытаются херово поминать...
Этож, млин, надо - больше половины своего бюджета во врага вгрохали - на его процветание! Не в себя, а в врага! Реально мудрейший бессменный царь! Может это не мы, а они его бессменно и ставят над баранами!?

----------


## GThomson

> Сейчас улыбнула новость:
> 
> *В Сирии задержали французских снайперов*
> 
> - https://news.mail.ru/politics/33488606/?frommail=1
> 
> Сирийская армия задержала на блокпосту в провинции Хасеке французских снайперов, сообщает источник. По его словам, французские военные по ошибке заехали на правительственный КПП, сообщает Telegram-канал WarGonzo.
> 
> ИМХО: Вроде только французики бомбанули Сирию и сирийских военных..., а те только "задержали" французов. Странно? Представьте 1941, КПП Красной Армии под Москвой как раз после бомбёжки столицы.., и тут небольшая колонная немцев заблудилась и выехала на это КПП, где их временно задержали, досмотрели, проверили документы...


понимают последствия. 
французский иностранный легион - это не безродные "дикие гуси" Вагнера.

----------


## Nazar

Какой бред я сейчас прочитал..))

----------


## OKA

> Вовсе не молча...
> 
> СОЧИ, 17 мая. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин и сирийский лидер Башар Асад провели в четверг переговоры в Сочи.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Путин провел в Сочи переговоры с Асадом - Политика - ТАСС







"Переговоры по вопросу конституции Сирии могут состояться в ближайшее время в Женеве. Такое мнение выразил спецпредставитель президента РФ по сирийскому урегулированию Александр Лаврентьев.

"Думаю, что это произойдет в самое ближайшее время. Я надеюсь. Женева тоже в том числе", - сказал он, при этом затруднившись назвать более конкретные сроки."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Лаврентьев: переговоры по конституции Сирии могут состояться в Женеве в ближайшее время - Политика - ТАСС

Вполне вероятно, что Асад был бы и не против "уйти", в обмен на мирную жизнь своих соотечественников и семьи непосредственно))

Но "партнёры" недобитые не хочють) Ни мирной жизни для сирийцев, ни тем более для Асада.

" Россия рассчитывает на вывод из Сирии иностранных вооруженных сил, находящихся на территории этой страны в нарушение международного права. Об этом заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.

В четверг на встрече в Сочи с президентом САР Башаром Асадом президент РФ Владимир Путин выразил надежду, что в связи с успехом сирийской армии в борьбе с терроризмом и с началом более активной части политического процесса "иностранные вооруженные силы будут выводиться с территории Сирийской Арабской Республики". Отвечая в пятницу на вопрос журналистов о том, армии каких стран имеются в виду, и подразумевается ли в их числе Иран, пресс-секретарь российского лидера напомнил, что некоторые страны держат своих солдат и офицеров на сирийской территории "в де-факто нелегитимном с точки зрения международного права режиме".

"И вот именно об этих странах и идет речь", - подчеркнул представитель Кремля.

Он напомнил, что некоторые страны имеют также военно-техническое сотрудничество с Сирией. "Российская Федерация находится там по обращению сирийского руководства и имеет все легитимные основания для этого, но далеко не все страны юридически безупречно находятся в Сирии", - еще раз обратил внимание Песков."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Песков: Россия рассчитывает на вывод из Сирии иностранных сил, находящихся там незаконно - Политика - ТАСС

И все задумались - о чьих силах идёт речь? )) И кто их вдруг собрался выводить))

Познавательное интервью на тему :

http://www.interfax.ru/interview/613252

Сводка на 17 мая :

"Алеппо. С начала операции «Оливковая ветвь» нейтрализовано 4464 террориста, заявил президент Турции Эрдоган, сообщают турецкие СМИ.
Хама. Сирийская арабская армия на окраине н.п. Аль-Латамина (Al-Lataminah) на КПП Зилин  (Zillin) уничтожила автомобиль с ПТУРом, принадлежавший группировке «Джейш аль-Изза», входящей в ССА (FSA). Четыре боевика были убиты и двое ранены.
Хомс. СВУ боевиков взорвалось вблизи национальной больницы в южной части города Тальдау (Taldou). По сообщениям сирийских источников, погибло пять, и было ранено семь военнослужащих 67-й бронетанковой бригады САА. Подразделения «Tiger Forces» начали наступательную операцию против боевиков в северных районах провинции Хомс. Об этом сообщает информационное агентство Al-Masdar News со ссылкой на источник в командовании сирийской армии.
Дамаск. Практически весь район Хаджар-аль-Асвад (Hajar Al-Aswad) контролируется Сирийской армией и проправительственными формированиями. Агентство ИГ «Амак» заявило, что 36 военнослужащих Сирийской Арабской армии были убиты в ходе боев за Хаджар-аль-Асвад. "

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 17 мая 2018 года





> Какой бред я сейчас прочитал..))


Вот да, например))

А вот это как ? - Сирийский кризис

Обычно принято недовольство политикой партии и правительства , политсрачи , провокации и  пр. плачи Ярославны, в соотв. ветках в курилке изливать  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Четыре мощных взрыва произошли на территории авиабазы ВВС Сирии в Хаме.."

Фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2059504.html

----------


## Nazar

> Удалено модератором.


Вам не надоело превращать сайт в свою политическую площадку? Митинговать идите в курилку, а еще лучше на другие сайты.
А пока бан на месяц, за мат в форуме и политический флуд в профильном разделе форума.
Удачи.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На авиабазе Хама ВВС САР из-за ошибки личного состава взорвался цех по производству бомб.

----------


## Djoker

4 Су-25 и отряд вертолетов, включая 3 Ка-52, на авиабазе Т-4 Тияс, провинция Хомс 3 мая 2018







https://twitter.com/obretix/status/997534694496395264

----------


## LansE293

> На авиабазе Хама ВВС САР из-за ошибки личного состава взорвался цех по производству бомб.


0.37 и 0.53 пролет вертушек

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> На авиабазе Хама ВВС САР

----------


## Котков Андрей

А-50У "Таганрог" сегодня летал в Таганроге, на правом борту отмечены звездочки за вылеты в Сирии

----------


## Сергей72

*Рядом с российской базой Хмеймим сбили беспилотник.*

МОСКВА, 21 мая — РИА Новости. Средства ПВО в Хмеймиме сбили неизвестный беспилотник, пострадавших и ущерба нет, сообщил представитель авиабазы., _далее_:

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180521/1521041567.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Местные снимают работу ПВО в Хмеймиме

https://twitter.com/smmsyria/status/998803826223276033

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сириец

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ой, простите меня модераторы, но чутка оффтопа. Даже полуоффтопа.
Хмеймим.
Нам не нужен плоский европейский цифровой, нам нужен такой, чтоб рукой ухватиться можно было!

----------


## OKA

"Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 22 мая 2018 года

СИРИЯ

..В небе над Сирией произошло первое боевое применение истребителей пятого поколения F-35. Об этом рассказал бригадный генерал Израиля в отставке Шломо Бром. Согласно заявлению Брома, Израиль впервые применил истребители F-35 10 мая при нанесении ударов по военным объектам в Сирии.

Третий день подряд израильские военно-воздушные силы совершают полеты в районе сирийской границы, в связи с чем, повышен уровень боевой готовности ПВО САР.


Алеппо. В северо-западную часть города Алеппо переброшены дополнительные силы Сирийской Арабской армии.

Идлиб. ВВС Ирана десантировали гуманитарный груз в осаждённые боевиками шиитские поселения — Кафрайя (Kafraya) и Фуаа (Fouaa).

 

Авиация ВКС РФ нанесла серию ударов по позициям террористов в провинции Идлиб в ответ на попытку боевиков атаковать российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии. Об этом сообщает информационное агентство Al-Masdar со ссылкой на военный источник.

Хама. Семьи боевиков ИГ* из Хаджар аль-Асвада (Hajar al-Aswad) и лагеря Ярмук (Yarmouk), прибыли на перевал Калаат аль-Мадик (Qalaat al-Madiq) в западной части провинции. Сообщается, что группа численностью 175 человек, будет в дальнейшем переведена в лагерь Саед (Saed) в провинции Идлиб.

Хомс. По меньшей мере, 30 военнослужащих сирийской армии были убиты во вторник, когда боевики ИГ* атаковали военный аванпост вблизи Пальмиры, сообщают жители района.

Британская «Сирийская обсерватория по правам человека», заявила, что, по меньшей мере, 26 человек, сражающихся на стороне сирийского правительства, были убиты, в том числе 17 не сирийцев, включая иранцев.

Проправительственные источники сообщают о 16-й офицерах и солдат, убитых или раненых в ходе боев в районе Пальмиры. Несмотря на потери, правительственные войска смогли отбить нападение Игиловцев.

Сирийское правительство отказалось амнистировать почти 500 боевиков из городов Тальбиса (Talbiseh), Растан (Rastan) и Аль-Хула (Al-Houla) из-за совершенных ими преступлений. Джихадисты, которым отказали в амнистии будут вынуждены выехать в провинцию Идлиб.

Дамаск. Подготовленные российскими специалистами сирийские саперы приступили к разминированию лагеря палестинских беженцев Ярмук на юге Дамаска, который долгое время находился под контролем террористической группировки «Исламское государство» (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). Об этом сообщил во вторник начальник российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-майор Юрий Евтушенко.

«Подготовленные российскими специалистами инженерно-сапёрные подразделения сирийской армии приступили к проведению работ по разминированию в районе бывшего лагеря палестинских беженцев Ярмук», — проинформировал он. По словам Евтушенко, обследовано шесть кварталов, обезврежено 13 противотанковых мин, 15 неразорвавшихся снарядов и 34 самодельных взрывных устройства.

Как отметил генерал, благодаря улучшению гуманитарной ситуации в свои дома вернулись в общей сложности 66139 жителей дамасского предместья Восточная Гута.

Представители ООН заявили, что возвращение гражданских в сирийский Ярмук «практически невозможно», так как территория слишком сильно пострадала в ходе боевых действий. Заявление было сделано на следующий день после освобождения Ярмука сирийскими войсками.

«Раньше в Ярмуке проживали 160 тысяч палестинцев, сейчас город лежит в руинах и едва ли найдётся дом, не задетый конфликтом», – заявил представитель организации Крис Ганнес.   

Дараа.  Подразделения 4-й механизированной дивизии САА перебрасываются в провинцию Дараа.

Дейр-эз-Зор. Сирийские демократические силы, поддерживаемые США (SDF), начали создавать военные наблюдательные пункты вдоль сирийско-иракской границы, сообщает лондонская «Сирийская обсерватория по правам человека» (SOHR)..."

Полностью обзор с роликами :

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 22 мая 2018 года

*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Хорошая погода Хмеймима радует.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ещё он же 81 красный

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Со слов Шойгу. Применение Су-57 в Сирии.



И видео 5:25-5:52

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Х-59МК2?

----------


## GThomson

> Х-59МК2?


ну, цветовую дифференциацию штан...пардон, авиационных средств поражения, никто не отменял.
красные, серые, черные, с полосочками боеприпасы имеют свое конкретное предназначение...

----------


## OKA

"МО РФ подтвердило информацию о потерях среди военных советников в Сирии на востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, где продолжаются операции по зачистке пустынных районов от оставшихся групп боевиков ИГИЛ(террористическая организация, запрещенная в России ). При нападении боевиков ИГИЛ на позиции артиллерийской батареи САА в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор, помимо сирийцев, погибло 4 российских военных (2 погибли в ходе боя, 2 умерли в госпитале), 3 получили ранения.



Видео ФАН об активности ИГИЛ в восточном Дейр-эз-Зоре и потерях боевиков.

В ходе продолжавшегося около часа боя уничтожено 6 тачанок и 43 боевика. О потерях сирийцев и материльной части не уточняется. Источники ИГИЛ заявляют о более чем 10 убитых и десятках раненых у сирийцев, а также пленных. Выход мобильной группы на артиллерийские позиции говорит о явных косяках в мониторинге активности боевиков."

Мир праху погибших."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4215918.html

...

----------


## OKA

"[Syria 18+] Storming of Deir ez-Zor | Штурм Дейр эз-Зора 




5 сентября 2017 года сирийская армия прорвала блокаду окруженного террористами ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) города Дейр эз-Зор. Правительственные силы подошли к столице провинции с правого берега реки Евфрат, а с левого параллельно им наступали отряды, поддерживаемые международной коалицией во главе с США. 17 сентября сирийские войска форсировали Евфрат восточнее Дейр эз-Зора, а последующие бои на западе - в окрестностях города Маадан - однозначно указывали на то, что отряды боевиков покидают правый берег реки. Во второй половине октября отряды террористов в Дейр эз-Зоре лишились последней дороги, по которой можно было выйти из города. В фильме показана хроника событий, происходивших с 24 октября по 4 ноября 2017 года. На тот момент подразделение САА «Силы Тигра» уже покончили с «осиным гнездом» боевиков ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) в городе Маяддин. Генерал Сухель Хасан приступил к штурму города Дейр эз-Зор - главной цитадели террористов в нефтеносной провинции… Тем нашим зрителям, кто впервые услышали о тех событиях, мы рекомендуем к просмотру материалы: «3 дня до Дейр эз-Зора» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb1M1... «Исход Халифата» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjuKS... «Операция «Маяддин»» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOFaA... "

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Аэропорт Дамаска.

----------


## Djoker

19 мая 2018 года







https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1003401796583346176

Сирийский Су-24 в ТЭЧ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 19 мая 2018 года
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1003401796583346176
> ...


Что-то я только 2 наших наблюдаю. А вот в гугле сейчас можно увидеть еще и 2 разобранных наших Су-24

----------


## OKA

"Турция планирует создать объединенный коридор безопасности вдоль своих границ на севере Сирии и Ирака вплоть до границы с Ираном. Об этом сообщила в четверг газета Yeni Safak.

По данным издания, сирийский Манбидж станет первым шагом в создании этой зоны безопасности, которая протянется через Идлиб, Эль-Баб, Аазаз на северо-западе Сирии, также пройдет через сирийские территории к востоку от реки Евфрат и потом соединится с коридором безопасности на севере Ирака, который будет сформирован позднее. Yeni Safak отмечает, что запланированная зона безопасности будет шириной до 30-40 км вглубь территории Сирии.

По итогам переговоров главы МИД Турции Мевлюта Чавушоглу и госсекретаря США Майкла Помпео в Вашингтоне 4 июня была согласована дорожная карта по Манбиджу. Документ предусматривает отход курдских формирований "Сил народной самообороны" (СНС) из Манбиджа. Во вторник СНС объявили о завершении вывода из города бойцов, которые занимались подготовкой местных ополченцев.

Между тем вице-премьер Турции Бекир Боздаг 4 июня сказал, что республика может "в любой момент войти в иракский регион Кандиль", где на протяжении последних 35 лет располагаются лагеря и опорные пункты Рабочей партии Курдистана."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: Турция собирается создать объединенную зону безопасности на севере Сирии и Ирака - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Polikarpoff

_В акваторию Средиземного моря в воскресенье вошли российские корветы «Великий Устюг» и «Град Свияжск», оснащенные крылатыми ракетами большой дальности «Калибр». До этого они успешно миновали Черноморские проливы, в том числе Босфор, передает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на стамбульские мониторинговые сайты.

По их предположениям, малые ракетные корабли «Великий Устюг» и «Град Свияжск» из состава Каспийской флотилии направляются в сирийский порт Тартус, где расположена база материально-технического обеспечения Военно-морского флота России.

Именно эти корабли, а также малый ракетный корабль «Углич» и сторожевой корабль «Дагестан» 7 октября 2015 года нанесли удары по целям террористической организации ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) в Сирии. Тогда было произведено 26 пусков ракет «Калибр» по 11 наземным целям, находившимся на расстоянии около полутора тысяч километров. 20 ноября того же года по объектам ИГ в Сирии был нанесен второй ракетный удар. Сообщалось, что «Калибры» поразили семь целей._
https://news.mail.ru/politics/33809431/

С Каспия, очень странно

----------


## OKA

> _В акваторию Средиземного моря в воскресенье вошли российские корветы «Великий Устюг» и «Град Свияжск», оснащенные крылатыми ракетами большой дальности «Калибр». До этого они успешно миновали Черноморские проливы, в том числе Босфор, передает «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на стамбульские мониторинговые сайты.
> 
> По их предположениям, малые ракетные корабли «Великий Устюг» и «Град Свияжск» из состава Каспийской флотилии направляются в сирийский порт Тартус, где расположена база материально-технического обеспечения Военно-морского флота России.
> 
> Именно эти корабли, а также малый ракетный корабль «Углич» и сторожевой корабль «Дагестан» 7 октября 2015 года нанесли удары по целям террористической организации ИГИЛ (запрещена в РФ) в Сирии. Тогда было произведено 26 пусков ракет «Калибр» по 11 наземным целям, находившимся на расстоянии около полутора тысяч километров. 20 ноября того же года по объектам ИГ в Сирии был нанесен второй ракетный удар. Сообщалось, что «Калибры» поразили семь целей._
> https://news.mail.ru/politics/33809431/
> 
> С Каспия, очень странно



"..Пока неясно, вернутся ли по завершении боевой службы в Средиземном море оба этих МРК в Черное, а затем в Каспийское моря, или совершат переход в состав Балтийского флота - подобно тому, как в октябре 2016 года переход на Балтику совершили однотипные МРК "Серпухов" и "Зелёный Дол"..."

Полностью с фото прохода :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3241204.html

Ну там ещё перебазирование флота из Астрахани в непроапгрейженый Каспийск влияет, наверное))



"Авиаудар под Аль-Харрой



    Ночью США нанесли авиаудар по позициям Хезбаллы и САА на востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор (между Абу-Кемалем и Аль-Каимом).
    Погибло 38 человек (в основном из иракской Хезбаллы), еще несколько десятков получили ранения. Официально США отрицают факт удара (по заявлению Пентагона, самолеты коалиции ударов в этом районе не наносили), но если вспоминать аналогичные эпизоды 2016-2017 года, то можно вспомнить, что в ряде из них США также отрицали свою ответственность (например, удар сентября 2016 года, который привел к гибели более 80 солдат САА и обрушению обороны одной из стенок анклава в Дейр-эз-Зоре). Сирийское правительство обвинило США в ударе беспилотников по сирийским и иракским военным, которые ведут операции по ликвидации остатков банд ИГИЛ на востоке провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.




    Я бы предположил, что США пытаются нарушить взаимодействие сирийских и иракских военных, а также иранских прокси, которые ведут операции в приграничных районах с целью ликвидации ИГИЛ.
    Удар произошел на фоне продолжающихся попыток начать переговоры заправил SDF с Асадом о будущем единой Сирии и слухах о том, что Дамаск выдвигает требования допуска государственных чиновников и Мухабарата в Рожаву.
    Необходимость удерживать позиции в Рожаве будет требовать от США все новых провокаций или подобных ударов, чтобы обосновывать продолжение оккупации северо-восточной Сирии борьбой с ИГИЛ, Ираном, Хезбаллой и т.д. и т.п.

    UPD: Обновление по потерям САА от "Вестника Дамаска": Среди погибших в результате авиаудара у Абу Камаля: генерал-майор САА, 2 полковника САА, 2 майора САА и еще 9 солдат."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4259742.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 22 июня. /ТАСС/. Первая крупная группировка "Сирийской свободной армии" в южной зоне деэскалации Сирии перешла на сторону законного правительства. Лидер группировки заявил о готовности сражаться на стороне правительственных войск против террористов

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Первая крупная группировка «Сирийской свободной армии» перешла на сторону правительства - Политика - ТАСС

Послушаем Асада, в воскресенье вечером...

----------


## Djoker

> *Одиннадцать российских самолетов и вертолетов вернулись из Сирии*
> 
> МОСКВА, 23 июн — РИА Новости. Одиннадцать боевых самолетов и вертолетов вернулись за минувшую неделю из Сирии в пункты постоянной дислокации в Россию, сообщили РИА Новости в российском Минобороны. 
> 
> "За прошедшую неделю в пункты постоянной дислокации на территории Российской Федерации вернулись 11 летательных аппаратов", — сообщили в ведомстве. 
> 
> По данным Минобороны, российские боевые самолеты совершали перелет своим ходом, а вертолеты армейской авиации были перевезены военно-транспортной авиацией. Кроме этого, из Сирии в пункты постоянной дислокации вернулись специалисты летно-технического состава, обслуживавшего российскую авиатехнику на аэродроме "Хмеймим".


https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180623/1523279600.html

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 27 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолетом военно-транспортной авиации из Сирии на военный аэродром на территории России доставлены еще два вертолета Ка-52, сообщает Минобороны РФ.

"Экипажи вертолетов и боевые машины вернулись домой после выполнения задач в Сирийской Арабской Республики. Накануне на аэродроме Хмеймим вертолеты были подготовлены для перевозки самолетами военно-транспортной авиации и загружены в самолет Ан-124 "Руслан"", - говорится в сообщении.

Пилоты вертолетов и боевые машины вернутся на аэродромы базирования в пунктах постоянной дислокации на территории России.

Ранее в пункты постоянной дислокации на территории Российской Федерации вернулись 13 летательных аппаратов.

Также из Сирии в пункты постоянной дислокации вернулись специалисты летно-технического состава и медицинский отряд специального назначения.

----------


## Djoker

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...70556-t4qk.htm

----------


## Djoker

https://rg.ru/2018/06/25/dva-vertole...v-rossiiu.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Путин сообщил о выводе из Сирии более тысячи российских военных*
> 
> МОСКВА, 28 июн — РИА Новости. Владимир Путин на встрече с выпускниками военных вузов в Кремле рассказал, как идет процесс вывода войск из Сирии.
> 
> За последние несколько дней территорию страны покинули 13 самолетов, 14 вертолетов и 1140 человек личного состава.
> Президент добавил, что все это люди, имеющие опыт и прошедшие испытание боевыми действиями.
> 
> "И вам, и вашим сослуживцам предстоит в полной мере использовать этот опыт для боевой подготовки личного состава здесь, на территории Российской Федерации, для отработки самых сложных нестандартных задач", — сказал российский лидер.


https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180628/1523570735.html

----------


## Pilot

американцы в Сирии где-то с Телл-Байдяром

----------


## OKA

"В ночь с 30 июня на 1 июля произошел очередной налет малоразмерных БПЛА на авиабазу Хмеймим.
Аппараты скорее всего запускались в юго-западном Идлибе. Сирийские и ливанские источники заявляют о том, что было несколько дронов.
Система ПВО базы (скорее всего "Панцири") отработала по дронам на подходе к базе поразив несколько дронов с помощью зенитных ракет.
О каком-либо ущербе авиабазе не сообщается."




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLqiGMMoZxY

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4287209.html

----------


## Djoker

Хмеймим 17 июня 









https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1014112660022026240

----------


## Pilot

Краснодар. 4 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Три пары штурмовиков Су-25 "Грач" приземлились на одном из военных аэродромов Краснодарского края после многодневной командировки в Сирии, сообщили в Южном военном округе.

"Из Сирийской Арабской Республики после длительной командировки вернулись военнослужащие 4-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа", - сказал на аэродроме командующий объединением ВВС и ПВО ЮВО Виктор Севостьянов.

Он сообщил, что военные летчики несколько месяцев ежедневно совершали вылеты, в том числе в ночное время, обеспечивая контроль воздушной обстановки в районах зон деэскалаций.

По его словам, "экипажи с честью и доблестью выполнили важнейшую и ответственную задачу по освобождению дружественной нам страны от международных террористов".

В.Севостьянов отметил, что "решением высшего военного руководства страны все, кто внес весомый вклад в защиту мира на сирийской земле, представлены к высоким государственным и ведомственным наградам".

----------


## LansE293

Ситуация на юге Сирии

----------


## Djoker

Шесть штурмовиков Су-25 вернулись в Краснодарский край из Хмеймима - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

16:18

----------


## Djoker

Прилет российских самолетов из Сирии в Россию | Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## petio

Для мониторинга ночью видимо изпользовали СОЛТ-25. Но неуже-ли с 3 того февраля Су-25 в Сирии не наносили БШУ? После потери в основном из-за недооценки противника начали дуть на воду . А жаль Су-25СМ-3 могли и с Х-25 Мл пострелять...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

6 Июля снова атака дронов. Заходили со стороны моря.

----------


## Pilot

«Системы ПВО отразили агрессию Израиля, сбив некоторое количество ракет и подбив один из атакующих самолетов, вынудив остальные покинуть воздушное пространство», — передает сирийское агентство. В армии Израиля отказались комментировать возможную причастность к атаке на авиабазу «Тифор».

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост с видеороликами и фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/743809.html

----------


## Djoker

Обломки "Форпоста", сбитого Израилем в нескольких десятках километров от Голанских высот 12 июля 2018 года.




> A rebel fighter inspects what purportedly are the remains of a Syrian regime drone that was shot down by Israel the day before, in a field near Barqah, a few dozen kilometres from the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights on July 12, 2018.



https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...hoto/997056900


https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...hoto/997056926

----------


## ZHeN

:) израиль сбивает российский бпла израильского происхождения

ну, счёт точно не выставят

----------


## Djoker

> ну, счёт точно не выставят

----------


## Djoker

> Обломки "Форпоста", сбитого Израилем в нескольких десятках километров от Голанских высот 12 июля 2018 года.





> *Встреча Владимира Путина с Премьер-министром Израиля Биньямином Нетаньяху*
> 11 июля 2018 года, 20:00, Москва, Кремль
> 
> ...
> Б.Нетаньяху (как переведено): "Конечно, наш фокус – это то, что происходит в Сирии, присутствие Ирана. Это не новая вещь для Вас. Несколько часов тому назад беспилотный аппарат проник с территории Сирии на территорию Израиля, был успешно сбит. Хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что мы будем очень строго пресекать любые попытки нарушить и нашу воздушную, и сухопутную границу." 
> ...
> 
> В.Путин: "Мы знаем о ваших озабоченностях. Давайте об этом поговорим обстоятельно.<…>"
> ...


Встреча с Премьер-министром Израиля Биньямином Нетаньяху • Президент России

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Итак, получается, со среды 11 июля было два пуска ЗРК Patriot, подтвержденных Израилем.

*11 июля заявлено поражение*
Видео пуска нет, но есть видео поражения



уничтожила вот эта вот женщина - командир батареи


фото обломков



*13 июля пуск и поражение вероятно*
видео пуска
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSZOM5QAcC8



место перехвата



Получается две ракеты-одно попадание. Второе вероятно, но если не покажут в ближайшую неделю - так и останется вероятным

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

неужто в этот раз и впрямь сворачиваются ?

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Миссия сворачивается, а базы остаются. Только их еще сформировать как следует надо. Но у нас в запасе еще 49 лет)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## cobra_73

> Миссия сворачивается, а базы остаются. Только их еще сформировать как следует надо. Но у нас в запасе еще 49 лет)


Сводная эскадрилью из бомберов и истребителей+звено ПСС в любом случае останется...

----------


## ZHeN

логично было бы держать там звено МФИ, ну и псс

----------


## Polikarpoff

Обломки неизвестного военного самолета нашли в провинции Эль-Хасака на северо-востоке Сирии. Он разбился примерно в 15 километрах от города Эш-Шаддад. Крушение сопровождалось мощным взрывом, передает агентство Al-Masdar News.

Предполагается, что самолет принадлежал коалиции во главе с США, но точно об этом пока не известно.

Эш-Шаддад, уточняет издание, сейчас находится под контролем поддерживаемых США оппозиционных Сирийских демократических сил (SDF). Ранее в городе господствовали боевики «Исламского государства» (ИГ, запрещено в России).

Telegram-канал Directorate 4, занимающийся мониторингом ситуации на Ближнем Востоке, предполагает, что обломки принадлежат не самолету, а американской баллистической ракете MGM-140 ATACMS. «Она имеет дальность от 128 до 300 км и может запускаться с помощью системы M142 HIMARS. Ранее HIMARS уже использовались в Сирии против боевиков "Исламского государства"», — уточняет блог.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/07/18/syria/

----------


## OKA

> Обломки неизвестного военного самолета нашли в провинции Эль-Хасака на северо-востоке Сирии. Он разбился примерно в 15 километрах от города Эш-Шаддад. Крушение сопровождалось мощным взрывом, передает агентство Al-Masdar News.
> 
> Предполагается, что самолет принадлежал коалиции во главе с США, но точно об этом пока не известно.
> 
> Эш-Шаддад, уточняет издание, сейчас находится под контролем поддерживаемых США оппозиционных Сирийских демократических сил (SDF). Ранее в городе господствовали боевики «Исламского государства» (ИГ, запрещено в России).
> 
> Telegram-канал Directorate 4, занимающийся мониторингом ситуации на Ближнем Востоке, предполагает, что обломки принадлежат не самолету, а американской баллистической ракете MGM-140 ATACMS. «Она имеет дальность от 128 до 300 км и может запускаться с помощью системы M142 HIMARS. Ранее HIMARS уже использовались в Сирии против боевиков "Исламского государства"», — уточняет блог.
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/07/18/syria/



  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp0FCfxy0sA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4955128

----------


## OKA

" Более 7 000 человек были эвакуированы из осажденных шиитских городов в Идлибе

Цитата :

И Кафрая, и Аль-Фуаа теперь пусты от своих жителей, оставляя за собой проправительственные силы национальной обороны (НДФ) и сирийские подразделения Хизбаллы.

Писали о 121 автобусе и 6 машинах скорой помощи.

Идут переговоры об освобождении заложников из Иштербака. Это алавитское село к югу от Джиср-аш-Шугура боевики захватили весной 2015. "

tps://www.almasdarnews.com/article/over-7000-people-evacuated-from-besieged-shiite-towns-in-idlib/

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4956128


"Военный корреспондент агентства САНА сообщил о продолжении процесса эвакуации жителей блокированных поселков Кафрея и Аль-Фуа для их дальнейшего вывоза в центры временного проживания через гуманитарный коридор в районе Теллет Аль-Эйс на юге провинции Алеппо.

Десятки автобусов и автомобилей скорой помощи с жителями данных населенных пунктов прибыли на КПП гумкоридора. Одновременно властями провинции Алеппо были подготовлены десятки автобусов для доставки людей в центры временного проживания, где их будет принимать специально созданная группа. Также сообщается о повышенной готовности медицинских учреждений. Ожидается прибытие других групп автобусов.

Сегодня на рассвете из Кафреи и Аль-Фуа на машинах Сирийского общества Красного Полумесяца были эвакуированы 13 человек, находящихся в тяжелом состоянии. Они доставлены в больницы города Алеппо, добавил корреспондент.

Накануне в Кафрею и Аль-Фуа для вывоза жителей прибыл 121 автобус и десятки автомобилей скорой помощи в рамках реализации договоренности, предусматривающей освобождение всех похищенных из селения Иштабрак и тысяч жителей блокированных поселков.

Следует напомнить, что 26 апреля 2015 года в населенном пункте Иштабрак террористическая организация «Джебхат Ан-Нусра» и связанные с ней группировки совершили массовое убийство, жертвами которого стали около 200 человек, и похитили десятки мирных жителей."

Фото :

Продолжается эвакуация жителей блокированных поселков Кафрея и Аль-Фуа — Сирийское арабское информационное агентство САНА



"Этой ночью ВКС РФ устроили для бандитов в Наве огненную карусель. Всю ночь наши наносили удары по объектам басмачей в самом городе и в окрестностях. САА тоже приняли в концерте участие, запуская грады и прочие ракеты.

Судя по всему - штурм Навы начнется в ближайшие сутки.

Согласно военному докладу из губернаторства Дараа, Российские ВКС сегодня наносили удары по позициям джихадистам в городе Нава. Также помощь россиянам оказывают сирийские арабские военно-воздушные силы (SyAAF), которые совершили большое количество авианалетов на город Нава и ее окрестности.

Wednesday, July 18, 2018

Сирийская арабская армия готовится штурмовать Наву в следующие 24 часа, поскольку они хотят очистить от джихадистов западную часть провинции Дараа, прежде чем начнут наступление в провинции Аль-Кунейтра."

http://forums.airforce.ru/sovremenno...city-in-daraa/

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4955179


Насчёт российских ударов- это вопрос, а вот сирийцы точно должны были поучаствовать.

----------


## OKA

"Авиация международной коалиции во главе с США нанесла удар по группе мирных жителей в районе поселения Эс-Суса на востоке Сирии. Об этом сообщило агентство САНА.

По данным источников агентства, в результате авианалета есть погибшие и раненые. Точное число жертв и пострадавших не называется. Авиация ударила по группе людей, бежавших из города Эс-Суса от авиаобстрела и террористов ИГ*, контролирующих этот населенный пункт.

Ранее в июле коалиция ударила по двум деревням в провинции Дейр-эз-Зор. Погибли более 30 мирных жителей, десятки человек были ранены.

Удары вместо помощи

США и их союзники с августа 2014 года проводят в Сирии и Ираке военную операцию "Непоколебимая решимость", направленную против боевиков "Исламского государства"*. При этом международная коалиция действует в регионе без согласия сирийских властей, на что неоднократно обращал внимание МИД России. В Москве подчеркивают, что такие действия западных стран нарушают международное право.

За время кампании коалиция нанесла более 29,5 тысяч ударов. По оценке Совместной объединенной оперативной группы (CJTF-OIR), в результате ударов были убиты не менее 939 невинных людей.

Вашингтон руководствуется "добрыми" намерениями, однако это не подкрепляется реальными попытками помочь мирному населению Сирии, отмечали в Минобороны. По словам главы ведомства Сергея Шойгу, сирийцы не получили от США "ни цента помощи". Кроме того, еженедельно десятки мирных жителей гибнут, подрываясь на минах, которые остались после бомбардировок коалиции.

По мнению эксперта Российского института стратегических исследований Владимира Фитина, регулярными бомбардировками Вашингтон показывает свое неприятие действующих сирийских властей."


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180722/1525085881.html


"По просьбе властей США, Канады и стран Европы Израиль эвакуировал из Сирии активистов "Белых касок" и членов их семей. О завершении "гуманитарной операции по спасению членов сирийской гражданской организации и их семей" сообщил в "Твиттере" пресс-секретарь израильского МИД Эммануэль Нахшон.

По словам пресс-секретаря, "белокасочников" эвакуировали из зоны боевых действий на юге Сирии "в соседнюю страну". По сообщениям местных СМИ, в ходе ночной операции через Израиль в Иорданию были эвакуированы примерно 800 человек.

Организация, которую поддерживают в странах Запада, провозгласила своей целью спасение мирного населения в зонах боевых действий в Сирии. Власти самой Сирии обвиняют ее в связях с экстремистами и враждебной пропагандистской деятельности.

Юг Сирии, граничащий с Израилем, постепенно переходит под контроль правительственных войск, передает РИА Новости. Сирийские военные где силой, а где переговорами вытесняют оттуда отряды оппозиции.

В МИД России деятельность "Белых касок" называли элементом большой информационной кампании по очернению властей Сирии. По словам президента Сирии Башара Асада, члены "Белых касок" на самом деле являются сторонниками террористической группировки "Аль-Каида" (запрещена в России)."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3040951


"Бедные белые бородатые террористические каски" будут "спасать" соседей израильтян))

----------


## OKA

"Пилот истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22 ВВС Сирии, сбитый во вторник израильской ракетой, погиб. Об этом сообщил во вторник новостному порталу Al Masdar сирийский военный источник. О судьбе второго пилота сведений пока нет.

По информации источника, погибшим летчиком был полковник сирийских ВВС Омран Мураи.

Как передало ранее агентство SANA, сбитый самолет находился в воздушном пространстве Сирии и наносил удары по позициям террористов близ населенного пункта Сайда в долине реки Ярмук. Армия обороны Израиля, однако, утверждает, что сирийский истребитель проник в воздушное пространство еврейского государства на два километра и был сбит двумя ракетами Patriot..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5399407


" Израильские военные сообщили во вторник, что сбили двумя ракетами Patriot сирийский истребитель "Сухой", который проник в воздушное пространство еврейского государства на два километра.

"Две ракеты Patriot были запущены по сирийскому истребителю "Сухой", проникшему в израильское воздушное пространство, - говорится в распространенном военными коммюнике. - Армия отслеживала заранее передвижение истребителя, который проник на 2 км в воздушное пространство Израиля, после чего был сбит ракетами Patriot". Информации о судьбе экипажа истребителя не поступало.

В пресс-службе армии добавили, что "с утренних часов вторника наблюдается интенсификация внутренних боев в Сирии, включая повышенную активность сирийских ВВС". "Армия обороны Израиля находится в состоянии повышенной готовности и будет действовать против любых нарушений соглашения о разделении сил [между Израилем и Сирией] от 1974 года", - подчеркнули израильские военные.

Это уже второй случай применения сил противовоздушной обороны Израиля в районе границы с Сирией на этой неделе. В понедельник сирийская армия запустила две ракеты советского производства комплекса "Точка" (SS-21 по классификации НАТО) в ходе внутренних боев, предположительно, по анклаву, который удерживают на юге страны террористы, связанные с "Исламским государством" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ). Израильская армия запустила с целью их перехвата две ракеты своей новой системы ПРО "Праща Давида", предназначенные для перехвата ракет от малой до средней дальности, которые, по данным газеты Haaretz, промахнулись по своим целям."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Израильские военные сбили сирийский самолет - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

> "Пилот истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22 ВВС Сирии, сбитый во вторник израильской ракетой, погиб. Об этом сообщил во вторник новостному порталу Al Masdar сирийский военный источник.* О судьбе второго пилота сведений пока нет.
> *
> По информации источника, погибшим летчиком был полковник сирийских ВВС Омран Мураи.
> 
> [/url]


Не понял, а разве на СУ-22 экипаж состоит из 2 человек? Или сбили СУ-24, по крайней мере в прессе приводится заявление Моше Яалона:



> В Израиле уточнили, что перед тем, как сбить самолет, убедились, что он не принадлежит ВКС России.
> Ранее бывший министр обороны Израиля Моше Яалон в интервью РИА Новости говорил, что израильские военные "в состоянии отличить сирийский Су-24 от российского Су-24". Между военными двух стран для предотвращения инцидентов в Сирии работает горячая линия.

----------


## Red307

> Не понял, а разве на СУ-22 экипаж состоит из 2 человек? Или сбили СУ-24, по крайней мере в прессе приводится заявление Моше Яалона:


Может Су-22УМ какой-нибудь

----------


## Avia M

> Может Су-22УМ какой-нибудь


"Сбитый израильским ракетами самолет был Су-22, летчик погиб", - сказал собеседник агентства, отвечая на вопрос о модели самолета. Он пояснил, что у военнослужащих сирийских ВВС есть "кодекс чести, согласно которому в подобных ситуациях летчики стараются не попасть в плен".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: сбитый Израилем пилот ВВС Сирии не катапультировался, чтобы не попасть в плен - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

> "Сбитый израильским ракетами самолет был Су-22, летчик погиб", - сказал собеседник агентства, отвечая на вопрос о модели самолета. Он пояснил, что у военнослужащих сирийских ВВС есть "кодекс чести, согласно которому в подобных ситуациях летчики стараются не попасть в плен".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Источник: сбитый Израилем пилот ВВС Сирии не катапультировался, чтобы не попасть в плен - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Попал бы в плен в Израиль, чего в этом страшного.

----------


## grad7

> Попал бы в плен в Израиль, чего в этом страшного.


Он упал на территорию подконтрольную  игишам, на территории Сирии,  а это уже совсем другая  история.   Поэтому  маловероятно то, что он углубился на территорию Израиля на 1,5-2км, иначе там бы и упал.

----------


## Avia M

> иначе там бы и упал.


Слишком категорично  :Confused: ...

----------


## LansE293

> Он упал на территорию подконтрольную  игишам, на территории Сирии,  а это уже совсем другая  история.   Поэтому  маловероятно то, что он углубился на территорию Израиля на 1,5-2км, иначе там бы и упал.


Если не врут СМИ



> Россия направила Израилю протест по поводу сбитого сирийского самолета, но отозвала его, когда Москве предъявили доказательства нарушения израильского воздушного пространства. Об этом 25 июля написала газета «Маарив» со ссылкой на свой источник.
> 
> По данным издания, сначала российская сторона заявила, что сирийский самолет не провоцировал израильские войска, и ему следовало дать возможность улететь.
> 
> Протест отозвали, когда представители ЦАХАЛ показали снимки с экранов радаров. На них, уточнила «Маарив», было видно, как сирийский самолет пересек воздушную границу страны.


https://rtvi.com/news/maariv-iz-za-s...-ego-otozvala/
Первоисточник на иврите
http://www.maariv.co.il/news/military/Article-652927
Судя по фото обломков сбит был сирийский СУ-22, теоретически мб и учебно-боевой СУ-22УМ-3К или СУ-22УМ-4К, их было в Сирии по 5 шт каждой модификации, но маловероятно, что их сейчас используют для боевых вылетов. Авиапарк был в жалком состоянии. А со вступлением в дело ВКС РФ острой нужды уже нет.

----------


## OKA

> Если не врут СМИ
> 
> https://rtvi.com/news/maariv-iz-za-s...-ego-otozvala/
> Первоисточник на иврите
> מעריב | רוסיה מחתה בפני ישראל על יירוט המטוס: "לא ביצע פרובוקציה"
> 
> Россия направила Израилю протест по поводу сбитого сирийского самолета, но отозвала его, когда Москве предъявили доказательства нарушения израильского воздушного пространства. Об этом 25 июля написала газета «Маарив» со ссылкой на свой источник.
> 
> По данным издания, сначала российская сторона заявила, что сирийский самолет не провоцировал израильские войска, и ему следовало дать возможность улететь.
> ...


" .. показали снимки с экранов радаров"... Korean Air Lines Flight 007 , MH-17 ... кот Скрипалей... 

Как много в этих "белых касках"...

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3106221.html





> Попал бы в плен в Израиль, чего в этом страшного.


Там есть неприятности для других народностей :

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/19/07/20...9f50?from=main

----------


## KAV

> Судя по фото обломков сбит был сирийский СУ-22, теоретически мб и учебно-боевой СУ-22УМ-3К или СУ-22УМ-4К,
> Вложение 87047


Су-22УМ4К ?????  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: Это что-то новое....

----------


## Red307

Наверное имелось ввиду Су-22УМ3 и Су-22УМ3К

----------


## LansE293

Такое обозначение встречается в англоязычных изданиях о сирийских и иракских Сушках: Sukhoi Su-22UM4K, в русской транскрипции Су-22УМ4К (Авиабаза "Россия" IX: su7-r-36959 - Су-22УМ4К 3-6957 ()). Я брал из этого обзора:
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ust-took-21221
Фото
Airliners.net

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сирийский Ка-28. На ходу.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сирия, Тартус, море и красота. Да здравствует единое боевое братство ВКС и ВМФ!

----------


## OKA

" МОСКВА, 16 августа. /ТАСС/. ВВС Ирака уничтожили оперативный штаб террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) на территории Сирии. Об этом сообщил в четверг со ссылкой на заявление командования совместными операциями ВС Ирака телеканал Al Sumaria.

"Истребители F-16 ВВС Ирака провели воздушную операцию на территории Сирии по приказу главнокомандующего премьер-министра Хейдара аль-Абади <...> Целью удара стал штаб оперативного командования группировки ИГ, который был полностью уничтожен", - говорится в заявлении командования. По данным военных, боевики, ликвидированные в ходе рейда, "планировали в ближайшие дни осуществить серию терактов в Ираке с участием смертников". Где именно находился объект ИГ, не уточняется.

ВВС Ирака и ранее неоднократно наносили точечные удары по позициям террористов в соседней Сирии. Как утверждают в Багдаде, операции согласовывают с Дамаском. По данным телеканал Al Sumaria, в результате рейдов был тяжело ранен главарь ИГ Абу Бакр аль-Багдади и теперь он прикован к постели, потерял возможность руководить боевиками, что привело к расколу в рядах террористов.

Боевики ИГ оккупировали часть иракской территории летом 2014 года. В июне они захватили второй по величине город страны Мосул (административный центр провинции Найнава) и объявили его столицей "халифата". В 2015 году при поддержке международной коалиции иракские правительственные силы начали широкомасштабную кампанию по освобождению захваченных экстремистами районов. В декабре 2017 года премьер-министр Хейдар аль-Абади объявил об окончательном поражении ИГ, однако позднее неоднократно повторял, что угроза терроризма по-прежнему сохраняется."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5464315

----------


## OKA

" АВИАБАЗА ХМЕЙМИМ /Сирия/, 16 августа. /ТАСС/. Журналистам ведущих зарубежных СМИ показали сбитые за последние три дня беспилотники, которые используются боевиками для террористических атак на авиабазу.

Приехавшие в пресс-тур по восстанавливающейся от боевых действий Сирии, организованный Минобороны РФ, журналисты мировых СМИ попросили военных показать им сбитые самодельные беспилотные летательные аппараты (БПЛА), которые террористы используют для атак на Хмеймим. Им представили несколько на вид кустарно сделанных летательных аппаратов, сбитых за последние несколько дней.

Как рассказал официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков, за последний месяц количество попыток совершения терактов при помощи БПЛА со стороны боевиков увеличилось. "За последний месяц 45 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, снаряженных самодельными взрывными устройствами, были уничтожены средствами ПВО базы или РЭБ. Только за последние три дня было сбито пять беспилотников", - сказал генерал.

Он подчеркнул, что в данных самодельных БПЛА используются современные технологии, в частности системы навигации, системы управления и системы сброса взрывного устройства.

"Это однозначно позволяет сказать, что какая-то сторона, обладающая технологией производства подобных средств, предоставила их международным террористическим группировкам. Несмотря на казалось бы кустарный внешний вид данных БПЛА, они собраны по всем правилам с использованием знаний аэродинамики, систем автоматического управления и других", - подчеркнул представитель Минобороны, показывая беспилотники, один из которых был сделан из дерева.

Он пояснил журналистам, что такие БПЛА просто невозможно собрать, не обладая необходимыми знаниями и не имея технологий. "Российские специалисты проанализировали БПЛА, которые были уничтожены или перехвачены, и пришли к выводу, что данные самодельные БПЛА собираются по четкой разработанной специалистами инструкции, и, соответственно, эксплуатация также производится по инструкции", - сообщил он.

Характеристики беспилотников террористов

По словам Конашенкова, самодельные беспилотники имеют размах крыльев до 3,5 м, дальность полета более 100 км и способны набирать высоту до 3,5 тыс. м. Один БПЛА способен нести до 10 самодельных взрывных устройств, которые выполняются из алюминиевых сплавов и начинены различными металлическими поражающими элементами.

"Причем анализ использования данных БПЛА показывает, что при подлете к базе они совершают в ходе полета маневрирование по курсу и по высоте. Использование таких простейших материалов, как многослойная фанера, пленка, специальный пенопласт, говорит о том, что данные БПЛА имеют очень маленькую эффективно отражающую поверхность, что, безусловно, усложняет процесс их обнаружения", - рассказал генерал.

Он подчеркнул, что абсолютно все БПЛА, приближающиеся к авиабазе, были подняты с северо-западного направления (провинция Идлиб), с территорий, подконтрольных террористам.

"Конечно, предоставление технологий сборки и эксплуатации БПЛА террористам - это преступление со стороны тех, кто предоставил эти технологии, так как беспилотники представляют серьезную угрозу не столько для военных, сколько для гражданских объектов. И не только на территории Сирии", - сказал генерал.

"Безусловно, тех, кто предоставил технологии, можно рассматривать как заказчиков преступления, используя юридическую терминологию", - заключил он.

Отвечая на вопрос журналистов, какое еще оружие используют террористы в Сирии, Конашенков пригласил их на Международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2018", где будет организована экспозиция, посвященная борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии. По его словам, на ней будет представлен большой спектр вооружения, захваченного у террористов, в частности беспилотные летательные аппараты и самодельные взрывные устройства."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Минобороны показало беспилотники террористов, сбитые за три дня в ходе атак на Хмеймим - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## ZHeN

к предыдущему посту:

----------


## Djoker

> *За пределами возможного*
> 
> *приходилось работать в Сирии командиру авиационного звена майору Евгению Сеелеву и его сослуживцам.*
> 
> В части его считают своего рода рекордсменом: за плечами пять командировок в Сирию, причём общий счёт проведённого там времени приближается уже к годичному рубежу. Причина такой интенсивности командировок объясняется только одним – высочайшей профессиональной подготовкой офицера.


Далее: http://redstar.ru/za-predelami-vozmozhnogo/

----------


## Fencer

Летчик рассказал о "свободной охоте" Ми-28 на боевиков в Сирии https://rg.ru/2018/08/17/rossijskij....zen.yandex.com

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

Как то совсем МО разошлось. Ну поскромнее все-таки нужно быть с результатами то. И поближе к жизни.

И вот это - _96,5% территории находятся под контролем правительственных войск_
ну совсем уж. Сами же карту Сирии показывают, зачем нести такую пургу.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

U-2 над Сирией. 6 августа 2018

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны России заявило, что параллельно с подготовкой инсценировки использования химического оружия, о которой сообщалось ранее, Соединенные Штаты наращивают на Ближнем Востоке количество носителей крылатых ракет.

«25 августа в Средиземное море вошел эсминец ВМС США USS Ross с 28 ракетами Tomahawk, радиус действия которых позволяет нанести удары по всей территории Сирии»,— сообщил официальный представитель Минобороны Игорь Конашенков.

Ранее в Персидский залив уже прибыл эсминец ВМС США USS The Sullivans с 56 крылатыми ракетами. Кроме того, на авиабазу «Эль-Удейд» в Кувейте прилетел стратегический бомбардировщик В-1В, оснащенный 24 крылатыми ракетами JASSM.

Действия США, по словам господина Конашенкова, свидетельствуют о намерении США нанести удары по Сирии, воспользовавшись инсценировкой «химической атаки». По данным российских военных, инсценировку в провинции Идлиб, которая контролируется силами сирийской оппозиции, планируют организовать боевики «Хайат Тахрир Аш-Шам» — одного из ответвлений запрещенной в России террористической организации «Джебхат Ан-Нусра». Кроме них, принять участие в инсценировке, по данным РФ, могут сотрудники британских спецслужб..."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3725297


"  Французские военные будут готовы к нанесению новых ударов по Сирии в случае нового применения Дамаском химического оружия, заявил в понедельник президент Франции Эммануэль Макрон.

"Мы продолжим действовать подобным образом, если увидим новые подтвержденные случаи применения химоружия", - сказал он в ходе выступления перед французскими послами, напомнив, что ранее Париж уже наносил удары по Сирии.

Он также добавил, что ожидает от Москвы и Анкары усиленного воздействия на Дамаск, чтобы подтолкнуть его к политическому решению сирийского конфликта. По словам президента, в настоящее время сирийские власти не демонстрируют стремления к политическому урегулированию."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/626688


Идут на подмогу идлибским каннибалам.

Заодно и по Дамаску могут лупануть.

----------


## grad7

Помимо всего этого Американцы напичкали подконтрольные им территории  системами ПВО, что подтверждает их подготовку к нехилому замесу.

----------


## OKA

> Помимо всего этого Американцы напичкали подконтрольные им территории  системами ПВО, что подтверждает их подготовку к нехилому замесу.


Трампу нужна "маленькая победоносная ". Ну и насчёт Голан и Ирана поторговаться.

----------


## grad7

Да уж,  чем там все закончится,   одному Богу известно,  слишком далеко все зашли:-"Никто не хотел уступать".  Если взять Идлиб, зачистить Алеппо можно будет перекрыть транспортировку нефти через Турцию.  Тогда возможно они сами уйдут.  Хотя еще существует военная геополитическая составляющая.

----------


## ZHeN

> Помимо всего этого Американцы напичкали подконтрольные им территории  системами ПВО, что подтверждает их подготовку к нехилому замесу.


какие-то, может, пруфы ?

----------


## grad7

> какие-то, может, пруфы ?


Для этого нужно попасть на восточный берег Ефрата, предварительно  исповедавшись и причастившись.   Эта их инфа,  в новостях на topvar.ru. прочитал. А чем она вам кажется неправдоподобной.  Если они готовятся к замесу,  разве не должны они чисто по военной науке прикрыть дополнительно свои базы, самая огромная сейчас и строится в Дейр-эз-Зоре, там где они начали добывать  "свою родную" нефть?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Якобы развёртывание "727  Air Control Squadron" в Сирии на нескольких американских базах с севера на юг: от Айн Иссы до Шадади.
   
Ситуация в Сирии.

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны разворачивает в Средиземном море самую мощную группировку боевых кораблей за всё время участия России в сирийском конфликте. В ее состав входит 10 кораблей (еще несколько на подходе), большинство из которых оснащены крылатыми ракетами «Калибр», а также две подводные лодки. По мнению военных экспертов, группировка выведена в море для поддержки наступления сирийской армии в провинции Идлиб — единственном регионе страны, находящемся под контролем незаконных вооруженных формирований. Политологи отмечают, что Россия выступает гарантом стабильности в регионе и не дает шанса заново разгореться широкомасштабной войне. 

Как рассказали «Известиям» в Минобороны, в настоящее время в Средиземном море находятся корабли Северного, Балтийского и Черноморского флотов, а также Каспийской флотилии.

По данным «Известий», постоянное оперативное соединение ВМФ России в Средиземном море состоит из 10 кораблей и двух подводных лодок. Представлены все флоты, кроме Тихоокеанского. Это самая мощная группировка с начала операции. 

В состав ударного соединения входят ракетный крейсер «Маршал Устинов», большой противолодочный корабль «Североморск», сторожевой корабль «Пытливый», фрегат «Адмирал Григорович», сторожевые корабли «Адмирал Эссен» и «Адмирал Макаров», малые ракетные корабли «Град Свияжск», «Великий Устюг», «Вышний Волочек» и дизель-электрические подводные лодки Б-268 «Великий Новгород» и Б-271 «Колпино». На подходе еще несколько кораблей. На крейсере «Маршал Устинов» развернут мощный противокорабельный ракетный комплекс «Вулкан», а восемь боевых кораблей — носители крылатых ракет «Калибр».

Для снабжения многочисленной группировки в Средиземное море направлен большой морской танкер Черноморского флота «Иван Бубнов».

Ситуация схожа с 2013 годом, когда в Восточной Гуте якобы были взорваны некие химические боеприпасы. США попытались возложить вину на правительственные войска и заявили о готовности начать ограниченную военную операцию против режима Башара Асада в Сирии. В ответ Россия усилила группировку Военно-морского флота в Средиземном море. Тогда российские корабли оттеснили американские от берега. После событий в Восточной Гуте и Средиземном море по договоренности сторон химическое оружие, которое находилось в распоряжении сирийских властей, было уничтожено.

Присутствие российских военных кораблей в Сирии соответствует международному праву и осуществляется с одобрения сирийского правительства, заявил «Известиям» пресс-секретарь сирийского парламента Наджи Габид.

— Российское присутствие важно, чтобы не позволить западным странам помешать скорейшему завершению войны. Российские силы выступают гарантом стабильности в регионе и не дают разгореться широкой региональной войне, — считает он.

Сейчас сирийская армия готовится к операции в провинции Идлиб, единственном регионе страны, находящемся под контролем незаконных вооруженных формирований. При необходимости российские корабли окажут поддержку сирийскому наступлению, считает военно-морской эксперт Дмитрий Болтенков.

— Именно для этого в Средиземном море выведено одновременно восемь носителей ракет «Калибр», — рассказал эксперт. — Эти комплексы эффективно стреляют по береговым целям, поэтому могут оказать мощную огневую поддержку сирийским войскам, проводящим сухопутную операцию.

По мнению политолога Роланда Биджамова, такое усиление на Средиземном море в первую очередь связано с тем, что туда подтягиваются военно-морские силы США, и с провокационными заявлениями по поводу якобы предстоящей химической атаки со стороны сирийской армии.

— И, конечно, эта провокация вполне возможна. Ситуация повторяется не в первый раз. Как только появляются реальные предпосылки к установлению мира в Сирии, американцы пытаются их разрушить, — полагает Роланд Биджамов.

Остается надеяться, что присутствие российских кораблей охладит горячие головы, планирующие очередную эскалацию конфликта.

— Будем надеяться, что если и произойдет эскалация, то только на дипломатическом уровне. Безусловно, то, что туда направляется наша группировка, — отрезвляющий фактор. Только так это можно рассматривать, и, возможно, это остановит американцев, — заявил эксперт.

Российский ВМФ принимает непосредственное участие в военной операции в Сирии. В разное время в состав соединения на основе ротации входили флагманы флотов РФ, том числе тяжелый авианесущий крейсер «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» и тяжелый атомный ракетный крейсер «Петр Великий». Одной из главных задач ВМФ было обеспечение доставки морским путем вооружения, боеприпасов, горюче-смазочных материалов, других грузов для ведения боевых действий. Боевые корабли неоднократно наносили удары крылатыми ракетами «Калибр-НК» и «Калибр-ПЛ» по особо важным военным и экономическим объектам боевиков в Сирии."

https://iz.ru/782349/aleksei-ramm-al...hit-dlia-sirii

----------


## ZHeN

> Для этого нужно попасть на восточный берег Ефрата, предварительно  исповедавшись и причастившись.   Эта их инфа,  в новостях на topvar.ru. прочитал. А чем она вам кажется неправдоподобной.  Если они готовятся к замесу,  разве не должны они чисто по военной науке прикрыть дополнительно свои базы, самая огромная сейчас и строится в Дейр-эз-Зоре, там где они начали добывать  "свою родную" нефть?


господи, что за поток сознания ... в каждой теме

----------


## ZHeN

> Якобы развёртывание "727  Air Control Squadron" в Сирии на нескольких американских базах с севера на юг: от Айн Иссы до Шадади.
> Вложение 87701 Вложение 87702 Вложение 87703 Вложение 87704
> Ситуация в Сирии.


про EWR из 727 Expeditionary я видел новости

но это не ПВО

из НАТОвского ПВО были новости только про турецкий HAWK близ Африна год назад, когда начинался щит ефрата

----------


## Let_nab

> Якобы развёртывание "727  Air Control Squadron" в Сирии на нескольких американских базах с севера на юг: от Айн Иссы до Шадади.
> Вложение 87701 Вложение 87702 Вложение 87703 Вложение 87704
> Ситуация в Сирии.


Американцы создают бесполётную зону на северо-востоке Сирии. Они и до этого запрещали российским ВКС залетать к ним и вытесняли, сейчас уже конкретно окопываются там.
Ссылка - https://southfront.org/us-led-coalit...-syria-report/

----------


## grad7

Израиль в очередной раз нанес у дар по военной базе рядом с  Маззе . Несколько ракет сбито, аэродром не пострадал, но уничтожены арсеналы (которые скорее всего и являлись целью).  ТАСС, РИА новости, Аль-Маядин, подтвердили информацию.
Ракетный удар по пригородам Дамаска: ПВО Сирии отражает атаку - Международные новости
 Видео есть в статье.

----------


## boyan

> Израиль в очередной раз нанес у дар по военной базе рядом с  Маззе . Несколько ракет сбито, аэродром не пострадал, но уничтожены арсеналы (которые скорее всего и являлись целью).  ТАСС, РИА новости, Аль-Маядин, подтвердили информацию.
> Ракетный удар по пригородам Дамаска: ПВО Сирии отражает атаку - Международные новости
>  Видео есть в статье.


Оказалось, что очередные израильские сказки.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

какая-то длинная командировка у 43-го омшапа выходит

1. 170-1 на 5 и 6 точках подвески, как у индусов :)
2. Х-31


upd: хотя погодите ... 74 - это же балтфлот

----------


## Red307

> 1. 170-1 на 5 и 6 точках подвески, как у индусов :)


Я б сказал, на 9й и 10й ТП.

----------


## Антон

> какая-то длинная командировка у 43-го омшапа выходит
> 
> 1. 170-1 на 5 и 6 точках подвески, как у индусов :)


Су-35 тоже с подобной подвеской Р-77-1 летали

----------


## ZHeN

не видел ...

----------


## insider2017

Варианты нанесения удара возглавляемой США коалиции по Сирии

----------


## OKA

" ВКС России наносят удары по позициям вооруженной оппозиции в провинции Идлиб на северо-западе Сирии, сообщает во вторник Анатолийское агентство новостей со ссылкой на источники в вооруженной сирийской оппозиции.

"Три российских истребителя, поднявшиеся в воздух с авиабазы "Хмеймим", нанесли 20 ударов", - цитирует агентство источники в вооруженной сирийской оппозиции.

Собеседники агентства сообщили, что удары нанесены по западу Идлиба и северу провинции Хама. Кроме того, бомбардировкам ВКС России подверглись подконтрольные вооруженной оппозиции районы Джиср аш-Сугур, Бисенкул, Гани, Иннеб, Сырмания на западе Идлиба и район Зейтун на севере Хамы, отметили источники.

Данных о погибших и раненых пока нет, отмечает Анатолийское агентство.

Ранее сообщалось, что правительственные силы Сирии готовятся к военной операции против боевиков в провинции Идлиб, где сосредоточены представители большинства оппозиционных вооруженных формирований, в том числе и "Аль-Каиды"(запрещена в РФ), после того, как в эту сирийскую провинцию боевиков перевезли из других регионов страны.

Трамп призвал правительственные войска Сирии, а также Иран и Россию во избежание гуманитарной катастрофы отказаться от силового освобождения провинции Идлиб. Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков заявил, что призывы Трампа - это проявление "невсеобъемлющего подхода" к оценке ситуации в этом регионе.

В Идлибе, провинции на сирийско-турецкой границе, проживают около 3 млн человек."

https://www.interfax.ru/world/627850

----------


## Red307

> не видел ...


Прям первый в Гугле.

----------


## ZHeN

я говорил о 5 и 6 точках - это те, на которых на данном снимке висят Р-73... хотя я могу номерами ошибаться, может это и правда 9 и 10

----------


## Red307

> я говорил о 5 и 6 точках - это те, на которых на данном снимке висят Р-73... хотя я могу номерами ошибаться, может это и правда 9 и 10


5, 6 вроде были на обычных су-27. Где 9 и 10 под двигателями. А на 30 идут по порядку от центра к крыльям. Слева нечётные, справа четные.

----------


## ZHeN

значит, 9 и 10

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 5, 6 вроде были на обычных су-27. Где 9 и 10 под двигателями. А на 30 идут по порядку от центра к крыльям. Слева нечётные, справа четные.


Похохе, что у 30СМ действительно так, левая внутренняя 5



а у 35С все же стандартная нумерация, левая внутренняя 11:

----------


## Red307

> Похохе, что у 30СМ действительно так, левая внутренняя 5
> 
> 
> 
> а у 35С все же стандартная нумерация, левая внутренняя 11:


Все верно.

----------


## Антон

> не видел ...


Вот.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

есть такое

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Три ракетоносца Ту-160 выполнили учебные полёты с авиабазы Энгельс к Средиземному морю.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Polikarpoff

> 


Опа, 279-й ОКИАП в Сирии?

----------


## Nazar

> Опа, 279-й ОКИАП в Сирии?


Ну так учения в Средиземке крупномасштабные идут. Там сейчас много кто..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Американский телеканал CNN утверждает, что Москва в течение последней недели дважды уведомляла Вашингтон о готовности нанести удар по той части Сирии, в которой находятся «десятки американских военных».
https://vz.ru/news/2018/9/7/940787.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну так учения в Средиземке крупномасштабные идут. Там сейчас много кто..


100-й, интересно, там же?

----------


## Nazar

> 100-й, интересно, там же?


Ну точно не в Североморске. Вроде туда еще полки не возвращались.

----------


## ZHeN

южный идлиб

----------


## ZHeN

+

----------


## ZHeN

Су-35 ?

----------


## grad7

Скорее всего Су-34, у него подобные очертания и хвостовая балка  торчит хорошо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-35 ?


Либо 35-й, либо 27СМ3, третьего не дано.

----------


## ZHeN

серый нос как бы намекает, что 35

----------


## Гравилётчик

100% Су-35С. Без вариантов.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Удары под Идлибу самолётами ВКС России. 07.09.18.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Фото и видео. Контроль от басмачей.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

непонятная индикация на ИЛСе 30СМ ... ПД, ДБП - что это всё ? но судя по следующим кадрам посадки пускали Х-31 ...

----------


## Djoker

> хмеймим
> несколько дней назад.
> как раз во время учений












Курилка Lost Armour - Ближний Восток

----------


## ZHeN

в общем, понятно, почему lupiloid больше на форуме не пишет:)

----------


## OKA

С глав.су :

" Сообщается о работе ПВО САА и ВКС РФ, включая С-400 (не подтверждено). Сообщают о серии мощных взрывов в Латакии (также Тартус).
Сирийские и ливанские журналисты сообщают, что ракеты были запущены с моря. На фото работа системы ПВО САР в Латакии...

 

Друзья из Латакии пишут, что город сейчас обстреливают. Видимо, удар израильских ВВС. На всю Латакию орут воздушные сирены. 

https://www.facebook.com/kirill.roma...Fn4&__tn__=C-R "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=165640

"Системы ПВО Сирии сработали на воздушную атаку в Латакии. Вероятней всего, это были беспилотники и ракеты", сообщил РИА Новости источник в органах безопасности.
По данным сирийского телевидения, атаке подверглись промышленные объекты в пригороде Латакии.
РИА"

https://ria.ru/syria/20180917/1528755427.html

----------


## Red307

Ф-35 бы вальнули. Было бы интересно

----------


## ОБУ

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5574770 МО РФ: над Средиземным морем пропал российский Ил-20 с 14 военными на борту

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны сообщило об исчезновении в Сирии Ил-20 с военнослужащими https://www.rbc.ru/politics/18/09/20...79473bec98660d

----------


## Red307

> Минобороны сообщило об исчезновении в Сирии Ил-20 с военнослужащими https://www.rbc.ru/politics/18/09/20...79473bec98660d


Неужели сирийцы сбили?

----------


## Nazar

> Ф-35 бы вальнули. Было бы интересно


Надо не F-35 валить, а наносить удары по израильским аэродромам, с которых взлетали самолеты, наносившие удары. А закончится все очередной решительной озабоченностью.

----------


## Red307

> Надо не F-35 валить, а наносить удары по израильским аэродромам, с которых взлетали самолеты, наносившие удары. А закончится все очередной решительной озабоченностью.


Боюсь, сложно будет. У Израиля ПВО сильное. Пращи Давида, железные купола всякие.

----------


## ZHeN

> Ф-35 бы вальнули. Было бы интересно


так хотели ф-35 вальнуть, что завалили ил-20 ..?


а вообще, удивительно, насколько израилю глубоко наплевать на всё наше ПВО в районе ... расхерачили масъяф, тартус и латакию, как будто там никаких угроз и не было

очередная демонстрация того, что весь этот российский милитаристский пиар о сирии нацелен сугубо на внутреннего потребителя
хотя, конечно, некоторые американцы и понапридумывали "A2/AD" всяких. израилю A2/AD неведомо.

нетаниаху демонстрирует геополитическое доминирование в регионе

----------


## Red307

> так хотели ф-35 вальнуть, что завалили ил-20 ..?
> 
> 
> а вообще, удивительно, насколько израилю глубоко наплевать на всё наше ПВО в районе ... расхерачили масъяф, тартус и латакию, как будто там никаких угроз и не было
> 
> очередная демонстрация того, что весь этот российский милитаристский пиар о сирии нацелен сугубо на внутреннего потребителя
> хотя, конечно, некоторые американцы и понапридумывали "A2/AD" всяких. израилю A2/AD неведомо.
> 
> нетаниаху демонстрирует геополитическое доминирование в регионе


Я когда писал про ф-35, не ожидал, что с ил-20 так получится. Так-то Израиль большой непотопляемый авианосец. Только ядерным оружием можно унижточить.

----------


## ZHeN

> Израильские самолеты подставили российский Ил-20 под удар ПВО Сирии - Минобороны РФ
> 18.09.2018 10:47:56
>       *** Ил-20 заходил на посадку
> 
>        Москва. 18 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российский самолет-разведчик Ил-20 был сбит над Средиземным морем системой ПВО Сирии С-200, его подставили под удар израильские самолеты, заявил во вторник официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.
>        "Прикрываясь российским самолетом, израильские летчики подставили его под огонь средств ПВО Сирии. В результате Ил-20, у которого эффективная отражающая поверхность на порядок больше чем у F-16, был сбит ракетой комплекса С-200", - сказал он.
>        По его словам, 17 сентября около 22:00 часов четыре F-16 военно-воздушных сил Израиля нанесли удар управляемыми авиационными бомбами по сирийским объектам в районе города Латакия.
>        "Заход на цели осуществлялся на малой высоте со стороны Средиземного моря", - сказал И.Конашенков.
>        "Израильские самолеты преднамеренно создали опасную ситуацию для надводных кораблей и воздушных судов, находящихся в этом районе. Бомбометание выполнялось недалеко от места нахождения французского фрегата "Оверн" ("Auvergne") и в непосредственной близости от заходившего на посадку самолета Ил-20 ВКС России", - сообщил он.


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=490951

----------


## L39aero

Коротко о том, какой вес наша страна имеет в международном сообществе.

----------


## ZHeN

никакого   .

----------


## Nazar

Началось...что в принципе ожидаемо, правда еще не все подтянулись.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Конашенков только что подтверил, что Ил-20 попал под Сирийскую С-200. С его слов, евреи предупредили об ударе за 1 минуту до его начала, а ф-16 прикрывались заходящим на посадку Илом...

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны назвало виновных в катастрофе российского самолета в Сирии* 

Российский самолет Ил-20 был сбит из комплекса С-200 сил противовоздушной обороны Сирии, но под удар его подставили израильские летчики, заявили в Минобороны, передает «РИА Новости». Погибли 15 российских военнослужащих.

Вечером в понедельник, 17 сентября, четыре истребителя F-16 ВВС Израиля, зайдя со Средиземного моря, нанесли удары в районе сирийского города Латакия. Они «преднамеренно создали опасную ситуацию» для кораблей и самолетов в этом регионе, подчеркнули в Минобороны. «Бомбометание выполнялось недалеко от места нахождения французского фрегата Auvergne и в непосредственной близости от заходившего на посадку самолета Ил-20 ВКС России», — говорится в сообщении. «Израильские средства управления авиацией и летчики F-16 не могли не видеть российский самолет, так как он заходил на посадку с высоты 5 км. Тем не менее, они преднамеренно пошли на эту провокацию», — подчеркнули в Минобороны (цитата по «Интерфаксу»). 

*В Москве также подчеркнули, что рассматривают действия Израиля как враждебные.* По данным Минобороны, Израиль не уведомил заранее о своих действиях командование российских сил в Сирии, информация поступила только «за минуту до удара». Также в министерстве заявили о праве на «адекватные ответные действия». 

Цинк - Минобороны назвало виновных в катастрофе российского самолета в Сирии

ИМХО: Опять наши в игрушки играют. Так и после всех жертв считают, что они на курорте, а не на войне! "Враждебные" действия! "Уведомил-неуведомил"! Что, по уведомлениям всё воюем!? От Гитлера тоже уведомление не получили и до Москвы драпали! Ржу! А до этого значит друзья были! Как и Турция, которая то друзья, то враждебная, то опять помидоров от друзей набрали да С-400 им втюхали! Идиотизм! Тьфу!

----------


## ZHeN

> А закончится все очередной решительной озабоченностью.


иншалла          :




> «Мы оставляем за собой право на адекватные ответные действия», — добавил он.

----------


## ZHeN

https://twitter.com/RT_russian/statu...516604929?s=20

картиночки пошли

----------


## Казанец

Товарищи, а что за коробочки теперь на разведчиках по бортам?

Оборудование? Форма какая-то угловатая. В старые времена такого не было.

----------


## ZHeN

ну вероятно РЛС бокового обзора ?

----------


## Let_nab

*Обнаружен сбитый российский Ил-20* 

Российские военные обнаружили место падения Ил-20, сбитого сирийскими ПВО над Средиземным морем. Обломки найдены в 27 км западнее от населенного пункта Баниас (провинция Латакия).

"На борт российских кораблей подняты фрагменты тел экипажа и личные вещи, а также обломки самолета", — сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Минобороны РФ.

В поисковой операции участвуют восемь кораблей, катеров и судов обеспечения ВМФ России. Также к месту крушения направлено судно "Селигер", на борту которого имеются телеуправляемые необитаемые подводные аппараты "Супер гном" и "РТ-2500", способные погружаться на глубину до 2,5 тысяч метров, а также навигационное и гидроакустическое оборудование.

Как ранее заявили в Минобороны РФ, опасную ситуацию, в результате которой был сбит российский Ил-20, преднамеренно создали израильские военные. Вечером 17 сентября четыре самолета F-16 ВВС Израиля, прикрываясь российским самолетом, который заходил на посадку, нанесли удар управляемыми авиационными бомбами по сирийским объектам в районе города Латакия. В результате Ил-20, у которого эффективная отражающая поверхность на порядок больше чем у F-16, был сбит ракетой комплекса С-200. Погибли 15 российских военнослужащих.

Цинк - Обнаружен сбитый российский Ил-20

*Шойгу возложил вину за сбитый Ил-20 на Израиль* 

Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу обсудил по телефону с главой израильского Минобороны Авигдором Либерманом инцидент со сбитым российским самолётом Ил-20, в результате которого погибли 15 военнослужащих России.

«Сергей Шойгу довёл до Либермана, что в результате безответственных действий израильских военно-воздушных сил произошла трагедия, унесшая жизни 15 российских военнослужащих», — говорится в сообщении Минобороны России.

Шойгу заявил, что «вина за сбитый российский самолёт и гибель экипажа полностью лежит на израильской стороне».

Цинк - http://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featur...ofN&ocid=ientp



*"Хорошо" евреи подставили нашего "большого"! Прям высчитали им прикрыться! Всё! Теперь в Израиль не поедем отдыхать-лечиться и помидоры у них покупать не будем.., ну пол годика наверно...*

----------


## OKA

> Израильские самолеты подставили российский Ил-20 под удар ПВО Сирии - Минобороны РФ
> 18.09.2018 10:47:56
> *** Ил-20 заходил на посадку
> 
> Москва. 18 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Российский самолет-разведчик Ил-20 был сбит над Средиземным морем системой ПВО Сирии С-200, его подставили под удар израильские самолеты, заявил во вторник официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.
> "Прикрываясь российским самолетом, израильские летчики подставили его под огонь средств ПВО Сирии. В результате Ил-20, у которого эффективная отражающая поверхность на порядок больше чем у F-16, был сбит ракетой комплекса С-200", - сказал он.
> По его словам, 17 сентября около 22:00 часов четыре F-16 военно-воздушных сил Израиля нанесли удар управляемыми авиационными бомбами по сирийским объектам в районе города Латакия.
> "Заход на цели осуществлялся на малой высоте со стороны Средиземного моря", - сказал И.Конашенков.
> "Израильские самолеты преднамеренно создали опасную ситуацию для надводных кораблей и воздушных судов, находящихся в этом районе. Бомбометание выполнялось недалеко от места нахождения французского фрегата "Оверн" ("Auvergne") и в непосредственной близости от заходившего на посадку самолета Ил-20 ВКС России", - сообщил он. 
> ...


Т.е. израильские самолёты просто летели бомбить Латакию , где находится российская база, а в это время заходил на посадку Ил-20...

Экипажу вечная память ...

Это очередной "ножвспину", наверное. 

Вот интересно, каков будет ответ...

----------


## Red307

> Т.е. израильские самолёты просто летели бомбить Латакию , где находится российская база, а в это время заходил на посадку Ил-20...
> 
> Экипажу вечная память ...
> 
> Это очередной "ножвспину", наверное. 
> 
> Вот интересно, каков будет ответ...


А в чем нож? Арабы стреляют по Израилю. Евреи в ответ их бомбят. Наши должны понимать, что там война. Кто ж виноват, что ракетчики стреляют по всему, что движется?

Плюс, ранее писалось, что связь с ил-20 потеряли в 23.00, а на схеме евреи бомбили на час раньше. У нас с Тель Авивом один часовой пояс.

----------


## OKA

> Надо не F-35 валить, а наносить удары по израильским аэродромам, с которых взлетали самолеты, наносившие удары. А закончится все очередной решительной озабоченностью.


" Песков на вопрос, каких шагов в Москве ждут от Израиля: «Ситуация анализируется» "

https://twitter.com/RT_russian/statu...76654179000320

" В Совфеде назвали беспрецедентными провокационные действия Израиля в Латакии "

https://twitter.com/RT_russian/statu...89016785248258

Ну , в общем, озабоченность решительно выразили.

----------


## OKA

> А в чем нож? Арабы стреляют по Израилю. Евреи в ответ их бомбят. Наши должны понимать, что там война. Кто ж виноват, что ракетчики стреляют по всему, что движется?
> 
> Плюс, ранее писалось, что связь с ил-20 потеряли в 23.00, а на схеме евреи бомбили на час раньше. У нас с Тель Авивом один часовой пояс.



Ну, т.е. в Латакии под прикрытием российской военной базы располагается база арабских террористов, которые стреляют по Израилю , которую прилетели бомбить израильские ВВС ?

----------


## Red307

> Ну, т.е. в Латакии под прикрытием российской военной базы располагается база арабских террористов, которые стреляют по Израилю , которую прилетели бомбить израильские ВВС ?


Ну а почему нет?
Не забывай, там ещё иранцы есть, которые нам друзья, а евреям совсем нет.

----------


## OKA

" Посол Израиля в Москве вызван в МИД РФ в связи с инцидентом с российским военным самолётом Ил-20 в Сирии "

https://twitter.com/toharec/status/1041994089842003969




> ..Не забывай, там ещё иранцы есть, которые нам друзья, а евреям совсем нет.


Cлышь ты , "не забывай", отлезь. На "ты" папу своего называй, если он у тебя есть.

----------


## Nazar

> А в чем нож? Арабы стреляют по Израилю.


Какие конкретно арабы стреляют по Израилю? Военнослужащие сирийской армии?

----------


## Red307

> Cлышь ты , "не забывай", отлезь. На "ты" папу своего называй, если он у тебя есть.


И после этого меня тут называют конфликтным?
Забыл, что вы дворянского звания. 
Папа есть, как и мама. Называю их "на ты" без проблем.

Вообще, не пойму, зачем здесь эта напускная вежливость с "выканьем". Для интернет сообщества  вполне приемлимо людям одного возраста называть друг друга на ты. 
И ещё странно. Украинцев "хохлами" называть тут не гнушаются, при этом друг к другу на вы. 
Так что, либо крестик снимите, либо трусы наденьте))

----------


## Red307

> Какие конкретно арабы стреляют по Израилю? Военнослужащие сирийской армии?


Мне не докладывали.

----------


## Panda-9

> Вообще, не пойму, зачем здесь эта напускная вежливость с "выканьем".


Непонимание объясняет, но не оправдывает. Надо задуматься и понять, почему здесь так. И принять.



> Для интернет сообщества  вполне приемлимо...


То есть в сети под псевдонимами можно опускаться?



> людям одного возраста...


А это-то откуда знаете? Судя по всему, руководствуетесь своими же предположениями. И совершаете ошибки. Раз за разом.

----------


## OKA

" Cпасательный буксир "Профессор Николай Муров" в районе сбитого Ил-20М :
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...443957/zoom:10
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...ry:35.0/zoom:9 "

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году - Страница 39

Познавательное обсуждение на глав.су :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=165800

----------


## stream

..."Вину за сбитый самолет глава Минобороны России Сергей Шойгу полностью возложил на израильскую сторону. Об этом он прямо сказал по телефону министру обороны Израиля Авигдору Либерману. Шойгу подчеркнул, что трагедия, унесшая жизни 15 российских военнослужащих, произошла из-за безответственности израильских ВВС, игнорирующих неоднократные призывы российского ведомства воздержаться от ударов по Сирии."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180918/1528799910.html

----------


## николай-78

*Red307* по поводу "ты" и "вы" я на вашей стороне.  Это всё условности. А не согласные пусть сошлются на какой-нибудь закон который регламентирует то или иное правило обращения. И "ругательное" слово этикет прошу не употреблять,только статьи того или иного документа. А по поводу инцидента с Ил-20-мое мнение:"кто сбил - тот и виноват". Или научитесь работать в сложной тактической обстановке и решите организацию взаимодействия ВВС и ЗРВ и далее по списку...  Решайте причины, а не следствия. Сколько сбили в Грузинской войне сами...

----------


## Nazar

> Мне не докладывали.


Так если не докладывали, зачем так безаппеляционно заявлять, что арабы стреляют по Израилю? Из Латакии они стреляют, через Ливан?

----------


## Red307

> Так если не докладывали, зачем так безаппеляционно заявлять, что арабы стреляют по Израилю? Из Латакии они стреляют, через Ливан?


Там 70 лет арабы стреляют в Израиль. Стесняюсь спросить, что же по-вашему такое произошло, что они перестали это делать?

----------


## Red307

> *Red307* по поводу "ты" и "вы" я на вашей стороне.  Это всё условности. А не согласные пусть сошлются на какой-нибудь закон который регламентирует то или иное правило обращения. И "ругательное" слово этикет прошу не употреблять,только статьи того или иного документа. А по поводу инцидента с Ил-20-мое мнение:"кто сбил - тот и виноват". Или научитесь работать в сложной тактической обстановке и решите организацию взаимодействия ВВС и ЗРВ и далее по списку...  Решайте причины, а не следствия. Сколько сбили в Грузинской войне сами...


В другой теме продолжили. 
В тему этикета могу только сказать, что для меня более оскорбительным является упоминание моих родителей в негативном контексте, нежели то, что кто-то обращается ко мне на ты. Но тут уже "кто на что учился."
Оффтоп закончил

----------


## Avia M

> И "ругательное" слово этикет прошу не употреблять


В правилах форума: 




> Этикет в отличие от правил носит скорее рекомендательный характер, то тем не менее рекомендуется неукоснительно его соблюдать

----------


## Nazar

> Там 70 лет арабы стреляют в Израиль. Стесняюсь спросить, что же по-вашему такое произошло, что они перестали это делать?


Я еще раз вопрос прямой задаю. По израилю стреляют военнослужащие сирийской армии из провинции Латакия? Зачем мне здесь приводить хероическеую историю государства Исраилева? Меня интересует простой вопрос. Мы с просвещенной Европой, несколько сот лет не вынимая друг в друга стреляли. Значит ли это, что Россия вправе нанести по ней упреждающие удары? Не ответные удары на прямую агрессию, а так, для профилактики, как это потомки абажюров и перчаток делают?

----------


## OKA

> ..."Вину за сбитый самолет глава Минобороны России Сергей Шойгу полностью возложил на израильскую сторону. Об этом он прямо сказал по телефону министру обороны Израиля Авигдору Либерману. Шойгу подчеркнул, что трагедия, унесшая жизни 15 российских военнослужащих, произошла из-за безответственности израильских ВВС, игнорирующих неоднократные призывы российского ведомства воздержаться от ударов по Сирии."
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180918/1528799910.html


Вот взяли бы и объявили национальный траур по погибшему российскому экипажу...

----------


## Nazar

> Вот взяли бы и объявили национальный траур по погибшему российскому экипажу...


Да сейчас, они кроме себя холокостовых страдальцев, ничего в этом мире не видят.

----------


## OKA

> Да сейчас, они кроме себя холокостовых страдальцев, ничего в этом мире не видят.


" Израиль скорбит в связи с гибелью российского самолёта Ил-20, потерпевшего крушение в Сирии — заявление армии "

https://twitter.com/RT_russian/statu...14907372322816

" Временная поверенная в делах Израиля прибыла в МИД России "

https://twitter.com/RT_russian/statu...20024813318144


В РФ точно должны были бы, хотя бы однодневный...

Просто очень несправедливо, что израильские лётчики и французсские моряки сейчас потирают потные ладошки и пьют шампанское по поводу того , что завалили русского, да ещё чужими(?) руками.

Пишут что это был борт ВКС :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3346531.html

https://russianplanes.net/id234379


" Израиль выпустил свои официальные объяснения по поводу Ил-20 погибшего во время вчерашней атаки ВВС Израиля на Латакию.

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4464128.html 

Как обычно это попытки агрессора переложить ответственность на жертв нападения, что является обычным делом при проведении политики умиротворения.

Срочное заявление пресс-службы Армии Обороны Израиля:

    Израиль выражает соболезнование в связи с гибелью экипажа российского самолета, который потерпел крушение из-за поражение сирийской ракетой.
    Израиль возлагает полную ответственность на режим Ассада за это. Израиль также считает, что Иран и Хизболла несут ответственность за этот трагический инцидент.
    Израильские ВВС атаковали объекты инфраструктуры сирийской армии, которые производили оружие массового поражение для террористической организации Хизболла. Это оружие предназначалась для использования против Израиля, нагнетая угрозу.
    Когда сирийская армия выпустила ракеты, попавшие в российский самолет, израильские самолеты ВВС уже находились на израильской территории.
    Во время атаки израильских ВВС российский самолет, который был поражен, не находился в зоне действия.
    Сирийские зенитные батареи стреляли без разбора, и мы не потрудились убедиться, что в воздухе нет российских самолетов.
    Израиль предоставит российскому правительству всю информацию, необходимую для разъяснения инцидента и уточнения фактов, представленных в этом расследовании.

1. Временная поверенная Израиля прибыла в МИД РФ, куда она была недавно вызвана, скорее всего для вручения ноты.
2. Остается резонный вопрос, в кого и куда запускал ракеты французский фрегат "Овернь" - пока он в полной мере не разъяснен. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4464659.html

----------


## Red307

> Я еще раз вопрос прямой задаю. По израилю стреляют военнослужащие сирийской армии из провинции Латакия? Зачем мне здесь приводить хероическеую историю государства Исраилева? Меня интересует простой вопрос. Мы с просвещенной Европой, несколько сот лет не вынимая друг в друга стреляли. Значит ли это, что Россия вправе нанести по ней упреждающие удары? Не ответные удары на прямую агрессию, а так, для профилактики, как это потомки абажюров и перчаток делают?


В стиле последних дней этого форума не буду отвечать на прямой вопрос сразу)).
Я так понимаю, что вы предлагаете мне поднять тонну информации, перелопатить ее и написать вам здесь, что конкретно бомбили израильские ВВС в этом месте. 
Но исходя из вашего вопроса я понял, что вы считаете, что Израилю больше делать нечего, как летать за море и бомбить там что попало? 
Или вторая версия. Евреи специально подкараулили этот самолёт и подставили его под сирийские ракеты. Так?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ил-20 попал под Сирийскую С-200


А почему не сработала система госопознавания "свой-чужой"?

----------


## Red307

Самолёт нашли в 27км от берега? Это разве не нейтральные воды? 12мильная зона вроде. Не?
Или на воздушные цели это не распространяется?

Это вопрос, а не наброс если что...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А почему не сработала система госопознавания "свой-чужой"?


А где-то говорилось что она не сработала? Сирийские ПВО стреляли по ф-16, ракета видимоперезахватила цель, как этоуже было в свое время с украинской С-200 и Ту-154 "Сибири"
Другой вопрос, Ил-20 самолет РЭБ, казалось бы, у него есть все необходимое для своевременного обнаружения ракит и противодействию им...

----------


## ZHeN

он скорей РТР, а не РЭБ

----------


## Red307

Кстати, ответ на вопрос, зачем евреи бомбят Сирию.


Гугл перевод.

_Минобороны России заявило, что четыре израильских F-16 атаковали склады и мастерские по тому, что готово сделать «Технологический институт армии». Это потрепанное имя на самом деле представляет собой сложный комплекс вооружений и запасов боеприпасов и, возможно, даже фабрики для повышения точности устаревших ракет. Сирийская оппозиция знает, что целью нападения были сирийские установки, которые иранцы использовали для накопления и обновления ракет и ракет для «Хизбаллы» в Ливане и для иранских сил, которые будут действовать с территории Сирии в сторону Израиля._

Кто владеет ивритом:
התגובה הרוסית החריפה לא תשפיע על פעילות ישראל בסוריה

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже, ответтолько такой будет:



> Москва. 18 сентября. INTERFAX.RU — Президент России Владимир Путин назвал трагедию с российским самолетом Ил-20 цепью случайных обстоятельств и призвал не сравнивать ее с уничтожением российского Су-24 Турцией в ноябре 2015 года.
> «Что касается вашего сравнения с известными событиями, когда турецким истребителем был сбит наш самолет — это все-таки другая ситуация», — сказал он на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с премьером Венгрии Виктором Орбаном, отвечая на вопрос «Интерфакса».
> Глава российского государства пояснил, что «тогда турецкий истребитель сознательно сбил наш самолет».
> «Здесь это, скорее, похоже цепь трагических случайных обстоятельств, потому что израильский самолет не сбивал наш самолет», — добавил Путин.
> «Что касается вашего сравнения с известными событиями, когда турецким истребителем был сбит наш самолет — это все-таки другая ситуация», — сказал он на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с премьером Венгрии Виктором Орбаном, отвечая на вопрос «Интерфакса».


И



> Что касается ответных действий, то они будут направлены прежде всего на дополнительное обеспечение безопасности наших военнослужащих, наших объектов в Сирийской Арабской Республике. Это будут такие шаги, которые заметят все.


https://news.mail.ru/incident/34776792/

----------


## OKA

> " ..Срочное заявление пресс-службы Армии Обороны Израиля:
> 
>     Израиль выражает соболезнование в связи с гибелью экипажа российского самолета, который потерпел крушение из-за поражение сирийской ракетой.
>     Израиль возлагает полную ответственность на режим Ассада за это. Израиль также считает, что Иран и Хизболла несут ответственность за этот трагический инцидент.
>     Израильские ВВС атаковали объекты инфраструктуры сирийской армии, которые производили оружие массового поражение для террористической организации Хизболла. Это оружие предназначалась для использования против Израиля, нагнетая угрозу.
>     Когда сирийская армия выпустила ракеты, попавшие в российский самолет, израильские самолеты ВВС уже находились на израильской территории.
>     Во время атаки израильских ВВС российский самолет, который был поражен, не находился в зоне действия.
>     Сирийские зенитные батареи стреляли без разбора, и мы не потрудились убедиться, что в воздухе нет российских самолетов.
>     Израиль предоставит российскому правительству всю информацию, необходимую для разъяснения инцидента и уточнения фактов, представленных в этом расследовании..."
> ...


Смотря что израильцы считают "оружием массого поражения", да ещё и в Латакии.

Трампу на радость. Раз оно там якобы есть, под российским прикрытием, то можно бомбить. и дальше.

У Асада  были беглые генералы , которые в курсе где и что было складировано или разрабатывалось из ОМП. 

Под контролем амеров хим.оружие было ликвидировано , как класс. Смысла какого либо применять его у Асада (из суперсекретных даже для южного соседа нычек))  нет, от слова совсем.

А вот обнаружить, "случайно", "тайные залежи" кроваваго режыма - это в стиле амеров и их сателлитов. Как повод для дальнейших ударов.

Ещё встретилось :

" Старая практика израильтян - прижиматься к нашим самолетам
Еще в 80е летал в Сирию в составе экипажей Ил-38х, базировались на Тифор (T4). Промежуток между Баниасом и Тартусом - и тогда был коридором ПВО для входа - выхода наших самолетов в зону ПВО Сирии. И постоянно на возврате израильские Ф-16 или британские "Торнадо" с Кипра прижимались до расстояния плевка к нашим бортам, пытаясь проникнуть как можно глубже в зону. Но мы-то ходили парами, поэтому чисто визуально определяли незваных гостей (трудно не заметить) и докладывали управлению ПВО о "хвостах". "Хвосты", впрочем, до резких телодвижений сирийцев не доводили и вовремя уходили.
А Ил-20 шел один, истребители могли подойти и прижаться с выключенными бортовыми РЛС, в не просматриваемую зону. Экипаж ни инструментально, ни визуально их не засек. Включили радары, последовала реакция ПВО. Все так печально. Мы еще 30 лет назад такие ситуации обсуждали..."

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2866684.htm

----------


## Red307

> Похоже, ответтолько такой будет:
> 
> 
> И
> 
> https://news.mail.ru/incident/34776792/


Все. Можем расходиться. Кина не будет..

----------


## Red307

> Смотря что израильцы считают "оружием массого поражения", да ещё и в Латакии.
> 
> Трампу на радость. Раз оно там якобы есть, под российским прикрытием, то можно бомбить. и дальше.
> 
> У Асада  были беглые генералы , которые в курсе где и что было складировано или разрабатывалось из ОМП. 
> 
> Под контролем амеров хим.оружие было ликвидировано , как класс. Смысла какого либо применять его у Асада (из суперсекретных даже для южного соседа нычек))  нет, от слова совсем.
> 
> А вот обнаружить, "случайно", "тайные залежи" кроваваго режыма - это в стиле амеров и их сателлитов. Как повод для дальнейших ударов.


Я так понимаю, полковник кассад, пользуясь тем, что общественность не владеет ивритом, нагло сочиняет про "оружие массового поражения".
Вот заявление ЦАХАЛ
https://app.activetrail.com/S/eiwixejxwxf.htm
которое он якобы "процитировал". Гугл переводчик ничего не знает про "оружие массового поражения".

----------


## OKA

" Восемь самолетов МО РФ и СЛО "Россия" взлетели с подмосковных аэродромов "

Полностью :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2664545.html

----------


## cemichael

А причем тут УТП Чкаловского и "Сирийский кризис?"

----------


## OKA

> Смотря что израильцы считают "оружием массого поражения", да ещё и в Латакии.
> 
> Трампу на радость. Раз оно там якобы есть, под российским прикрытием, то можно бомбить. и дальше.
> 
> У Асада  были беглые генералы , которые в курсе где и что было складировано или разрабатывалось из ОМП. 
> 
> Под контролем амеров хим.оружие было ликвидировано , как класс. Смысла какого либо применять его у Асада (из суперсекретных даже для южного соседа нычек))  нет, от слова совсем.
> 
> А вот обнаружить, "случайно", "тайные залежи" кроваваго режыма - это в стиле амеров и их сателлитов. Как повод для дальнейших ударов.
> ...



"Москва. 18 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Авианосная ударная группа ВМС США, возглавляемая атомным авианосцем "Гарри Трумэн", вошла в зону ответственности американского 6-го оперативного флота, охватывающую акваторию Восточной Атлантики и Средиземноморья, сообщила во вторник пресс-служба американских военно-морских сил.

По мнению наблюдателей, американская авианосная ударная группа, возможно, направляется в район Восточного Средиземноморья к берегам Сирии.

По сообщению ВМС США, ранее на борт авианосца в Атлантике с корабля снабжения "Роберт Пири" была произведена загрузка боеприпасов.

Авианосец сопровождают ракетный крейсер "Норманди", а также ракетные эсминцы "Арли Берк" и "Форест Шерман". Кроме того, в авианосную ударную группу входит ракетный эсминец "Балкли", который в настоящее время уже находится в восточной части Средиземного моря.

С конца апреля по конец июня авианосная ударная группа "Гарри Трумэна" выполняла боевую задачу в Восточном Средиземноморье. Палубная авиация американского авианосца наносила авиаудары по целям ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация) в Сирии.

В настоящее время в восточной части акватории Средиземного моря находятся три ракетных эсминца ВМС США - "Карни", "Росс" и "Уинстон Черчилль", которые оснащены крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" с дальностью 1,6 тыс. км, и флагман 6-го оперативного флота штабной корабль "Маунт Уитни". В Средиземном море также находится не менее трех американских ударных атомных подводных лодок класса "Лос-Анджелес", оснащенных "Томагавками".

По данным западных наблюдателей, на данный момент силы ВМС США в Средиземном море располагают, по меньшей мере, 204 крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" для нанесения ударов по целям в Сирии.

8 сентября в Средиземное море вошла ударная атомная подводная лодка ВМФ Великобритании "Тэлент", оснащенная 10 крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк".

Кроме того, в Восточном Средиземноморье осуществляют патрулирование корабли Второй постоянной военно-морской группы НАТО, в частности, фрегаты ВМС Нидерландов "Де Рёйтер", ВМС Канады "Вилль де Квебек", ВМС Испании "Кристобаль Колон" и ВМС Греции "Элли".

В конце августа официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков сообщил, что российские военные зафиксировали наращивание Соединенными Штатами на Ближнем Востоке группировки носителей крылатых ракет.

По утверждению российских военных, США планируют использовать провокацию с применением химоружия для нового удара по Сирии. "США продолжают наращивание группировки носителей крылатых ракет в ближневосточном регионе, связанное с подготовкой в провинции Идлиб очередной провокации якобы "применения химоружия", - сказал И.Конашенков.

Кроме того, в Персидский залив, из акватории которого может также быть нанесен удар по Сирии, прибыл американский эсминец "Салливанс" с 56 крылатыми ракетами, а на авиабазу "Эль-Удейд" в Катаре передислоцирован стратегический бомбардировщик В-1В ВВС США с 24 крылатыми ракетами "воздух - поверхность" JASSM.

"Исламское государство" (ИГ, ИГИЛ) - террористическая организация, запрещенная в России. "

https://www.interfax.ru/world/629751

----------


## Казанец

> Все. Можем расходиться. Кина не будет..


На этот раз прям рекордно быстро всё затихло. Один вечер у соловьёва (он же норкин, он же шейнин, он же прочие бабаяны) покричали... и всё. Сегодня в новостях уже ни слова. Ещё 15 трупов и... никаких запретов на помидоры. Даже на помидоры.

----------


## Nazar

> На этот раз прям рекордно быстро всё затихло. Один вечер у соловьёва (он же норкин, он же шейнин, он же прочие бабаяны) покричали... и всё. Сегодня в новостях уже ни слова. Ещё 15 трупов и... никаких запретов на помидоры. Даже на помидоры.


Несколько раз сегодня в новостях слышал, о намечающемся "повинном" визите командующего ВВС Исраэля в Москву.

----------


## Казанец

Привезут т.н. данные объективного контроля, из которых наглядно ясно, какими надо быть обезьянами, чтобы не отличить Ил-20 от F-16. Посоветуют быть разборчивее в подборе союзников. Всё это сделают по-еврейски учтиво. А что уж там наши бабаяны про итоги визита в новостях накричат, уже неважно.

----------


## PPV

> На этот раз прям рекордно быстро всё затихло. Один вечер у соловьёва (он же норкин, он же шейнин, он же прочие бабаяны) покричали... и всё. Сегодня в новостях уже ни слова. Ещё 15 трупов и... никаких запретов на помидоры. Даже на помидоры.


Тоже отметил про себя, как дружно замолчали на эту тему наши СМИ.
По видимому, была на то монаршья воля...

----------


## Red307

> Тоже отметил про себя, как дружно замолчали на эту тему наши СМИ.
> По видимому, была на то монаршья воля...


По-видимому поняли, что сами виноваты, и искать крайних - смешить мир.

----------


## LansE293

> Военная полиция России арестовала членов батальона, сбившего самолет Ил-20. Речь идёт о 44-м подразделении противовоздушной обороны, которое дислоцируется в Латакии.
> 
> Задержанные доставлены в тюрьму на базе Хмеймим для расследования причин инцидента, которые привели к обстрелу и дальнейшему крушению самолёта с 15 российскими военными на борту, сообщает ближневосточное издание Jorf News.
> 
> Российский самолёт был сбит по ошибке сирийской ракетой 18 сентября. Поводом для её пуска послужила атака Израиля по Сирии. 
> 
> Ранее News.ru писал о том, что премьер-министр Израиля Биньямин Нетаньяху готов отправить в Москву главу ВВС своей страны с необходимой информацией о сбитом Ил-20.


https://news.ru/proisshestviya/voenn...en.yandex.com/

----------


## Red307

> https://news.ru/proisshestviya/voenn...en.yandex.com/


Интересно, что это ещё с утра написал ЭльМюрид в блоге, но там потом много антипутинского текста шло. Поэтому его теперь не цитируют, а вольно переписывают.

----------


## Казанец

Ну и вот как всё быстро. Осталось узнать, что это за 44-е *подразделение* противовоздушной обороны такое загадочное. Чьё? Почему так странно называется? Должно быть так: батарея или дивизион, а дальше уже полк, т.е. часть со своим уникальным номером, знаменем и проч. А то какое-то... _подразделение_.

----------


## николай-78

А я вот не понял в чем Израиль то виноват, ни кого не сбивали. Ну решали свои проблемы как могли и уговор на это наверно имеется.  Уж очень похоже что были они в зоне поражения наших С-400-значит о налете сообщили заранее. Или зеркало всегда виновато, даже если рожа крива. Тут на forumavia.ru один из военных пенсионеров хорошо сказал: " не в Липецк на командирские полеты приехали, а на войну". Там еще про особенности С-200 есть-очень познавательно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Система опознавания «свой-чужой», которой был оборудован самолет Ил-20 ВКС России, сбитый в небе над Сирией, не могла предотвратить трагедию, так как у сирийских войск ПВО нет кодов к ней, рассказал заместитель начальника Главного штаба ВВС России в 1991-2001 годах генерал-лейтенант авиации в отставке Александр Ионов.
> 
> «Действительно, система "свой - чужой" гарантирует, что русский самолет не поразит русская ракета. Но стреляли-то по Ил-20 сирийцы. Как бы ни были развиты союзнические отношения, национальную систему радиолокационного опознавания мы не отдадим никогда и никому. Это - один из главных государственных секретов», - заявил Ионов в интервью еженедельнику «Звезда».
> 
> Эксперт подтвердил, что  израильские летчики действительно могли «прикрыться» нашим самолетом, подставив его под удар сирийских зенитных ракет.
> 
> Вместе с тем Ионов задался вопросом, был ли этот маневр случайным совпадением, или вполне осознанным. Во втором случае, подчеркнул эксперт, речь может идти о политической провокации.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...81542-znhc.htm

----------


## николай-78

Система "свой-чужой" не гарантирует что РУССКАЯ (зарегистрированная в РФ) не поразит свой самолет.  Если ракета пущена ей плевать чей самолет, на ней нет опознавания, можно вырубать станцию если полуактивнвя ГСН. Не верьте сказочникам

----------


## Nazar

> значит о налете сообщили заранее.


За минуту до нанесения удара.

----------


## Red307

> За минуту до нанесения удара.


А без уведомления наша ПВО теперь не воюет?))

----------


## Red307

> А я вот не понял в чем Израиль то виноват, ни кого не сбивали. Ну решали свои проблемы как могли и уговор на это наверно имеется.  Уж очень похоже что были они в зоне поражения наших С-400-значит о налете сообщили заранее. Или зеркало всегда виновато, даже если рожа крива. Тут на forumavia.ru один из военных пенсионеров хорошо сказал: " не в Липецк на командирские полеты приехали, а на войну". Там еще про особенности С-200 есть-очень познавательно.


Евреи всегда виноваты.
Но логика у наших железная. 
Если я стреляю в одного человека, а попадаю в другого, то виноват тот, в кого я целился и стрелял изначально.

----------


## cobra_73

> На этот раз прям рекордно быстро всё затихло. Один вечер у соловьёва (он же норкин, он же шейнин, он же прочие бабаяны) покричали... и всё. Сегодня в новостях уже ни слова. Ещё 15 трупов и... никаких запретов на помидоры. Даже на помидоры.


А вы кого предлагаете бомбить? Дамаск?

----------


## николай-78

> За минуту до нанесения удара.


 так как данную информацию проверить общественности нельзя-пишут столько сколько нужно, все это тянет не на ответы, а на отмазки. Главное не молчать, ведь "Женьтельменам" верят наслово. А вот наверно на Израильских Ф-16 стоит система Пароль  как российских бортах  и отвечает коли С-400 не стреляли и сообщили о налете уже в зоне поражения ЗРК

----------


## Казанец

*cobra_73*, предлагаю чаще бомбить уютные кабинеты лампасников, и не бомбами, а предупреждениями о неполном служебном соответствии. Чтобы потом не приходилось вот так в прыжке переобуваться.

----------


## николай-78

Не лучше их родственников посылать на войну, не нештаныпросиживаемые должности!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Система "свой-чужой" не гарантирует что РУССКАЯ (зарегистрированная в РФ) не поразит свой самолет.  Если ракета пущена ей плевать чей самолет, на ней нет опознавания, можно вырубать станцию если полуактивнвя ГСН. Не верьте сказочникам


Система опознавания должна гарантировать отображение соответствующей информации, а производить пуск или нет, дело оператора. Если мы им коды не даем, то онисоответственно и не могут идентифицировать цель.

----------


## Red307

> Система опознавания должна гарантировать отображение соответствующей информации, а производить пуск или нет, дело оператора. Если мы им коды не даем, то онисоответственно и не могут идентифицировать цель.


Эти коды 2 раза в день меняются. Не думаю, что кто-то об этом вообще парился.

----------


## николай-78

Обещать, не значит жениться. В любом случае даже "при отсутствии ответа" должно быть организованно взаимодействие и стрельба запрещена. Тем более действия С-200 не эффективны в данном конфликте.

----------


## Red307

> Обещать, не значит жениться. В любом случае даже "при отсутствии ответа" должно быть организованно взаимодействие и стрельба запрещена. Тем более действия С-200 не эффективны в данном конфликте. А свои своих валят регулярно-даже в полигонной обстановке.


"При отсутствии ответа" цель как раз принимается за чужую. 
Сирийцы, видимо, после очередного налета, очухиваются и начинают лупить направо и налево без разбора. Там уже не до "взаимодействия".

Интересно. За последние несколько лет сколько они томагавков по из заявлениям сбили - не счесть. А реально подтверждён только ил-20.

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно. За последние несколько лет сколько они томагавков по из заявлениям сбили - не счесть. А реально подтверждён только ил-20.


Как вы любите лгать и с ног на голову все переворачивать. То-есть обломков ракет не было, обломки сбитой Суфы вы не видели?  У вас манера что-ли такая, желчью брызгать?

----------


## Red307

> Как вы любите лгать и с ног на голову все переворачивать. То-есть обломков ракет не было, обломки сбитой Суфы вы не видели?  У вас манера что-ли такая, желчью брызгать?


Честно. Про суфу я забыл. А обломки ракет такие, что их могли на месте удара собрать.

По поводу желчи все просто. 
Вам пишешь, что у нас только на бумаге все красиво, а на самом деле через одно место. Нет, называют хохлом, лиьерастом  и прочим. Потом получайте. Криворукие "союзники" сбили своего. Теперь крайних ищут. Пора уже трезво на вещи взглянуть.
Мне самому не приятно, что такие дела, и совершенно не хочется наблюдать в будущем, если не дай бог мы решим "проучить" тот же Израиль, как тут предлагали, а а ответ за полчаса они нам Хмеймим с землёй сравняют. Но видно только такой ход событий может отрезвить патриотов. И то виноватых будут искать везде, только не у себя.

----------


## SAM77

Главком ВВС Израиля с информацией об Ил-20 прибудет в Москву в четверг 
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...92234-lmit.htm

----------


## Red307

> Главком ВВС Израиля с информацией об Ил-20 прибудет в Москву в четверг 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...92234-lmit.htm


Евреи привезут объективные данные, где показано, что Ф-16 давно курили на базе, когда сирийцы сбивали ил-20. Но нам конечно об этом не расскажут.

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу желчи все просто.


Да не просто. Дело тут не в патриотизме, виновных, или отрезвлении. А в вашей, неуместной
в данном случае, саркастической манере подачи своих мыслей.

----------


## GThomson

> Евреи привезут объективные данные, где показано, что Ф-16 давно курили на базе, когда сирийцы сбивали ил-20. Но нам конечно об этом не расскажут.


сирийцы отходят от шока необоснованных обвинений!
Асад в письме выразил соболезнования, но не извинения...

"При этом сирийцы прямо говорят о том, что самолёт был сбит в зоне ответственности ПВО Хмеймима, по которой они не работают в принципе. 
Арестованный состав 44 батальона ПВО Сирии, судя по имеющейся информации, прошёл массовую политбеседу и отправлен к месту несения службы. 
Боевое братство крепчает"

может, их попросили принять пока на себя сбитие Ила? чтоб позориться с российскими расчётами С-400? плюшки обещали...

у нас в части был случай, когда при расследовании гибели пилота в процессе разграбления списанной АТ (тросики от кресла подходили к копейке), председатель комиссии попросил зам по ИАС и инженера АВ принять на себя вину  - мол, не организовали, не сняли...  - вдова и сирота не получат пенсию. этот в начале 90-х!
мужики сдуру согласились, пенсию оформили, а потом "виноватых" как пресанули, по-полной-то...

https://el-murid.livejournal.com/3914989.html

----------


## GThomson

интересные отличия в расположении действующих лиц, по сравнения с картинкой от МО

----------


## Red307

> Да не просто. Дело тут не в патриотизме, виновных, или отрезвлении. А в вашей, неуместной
> в данном случае, саркастической манере подачи своих мыслей.


К участникам форума и лично вам у меня нет неприязни. А вот наша государственная система ничего, кроме саркастических манер в ее адрес, у меня не вызывает. Могу лишь попросить вас немного отделять нашу Родину, которую мы все любим, от этой бригады, которая залезла на нее и пытается "руководить".

----------


## Red307

> сирийцы отходят от шока необоснованных обвинений!
> Асад в письме выразил соболезнования, но не извинения...
> 
> "При этом сирийцы прямо говорят о том, что самолёт был сбит в зоне ответственности ПВО Хмеймима, по которой они не работают в принципе. 
> Арестованный состав 44 батальона ПВО Сирии, судя по имеющейся информации, прошёл массовую политбеседу и отправлен к месту несения службы. 
> Боевое братство крепчает"
> 
> может, их попросили принять пока на себя сбитие Ила? чтоб позориться с российскими расчётами С-400? плюшки обещали...
> 
> ...


Похоже Шойгу и Ко в очередной раз поторопились называть виновных. Не пойму, почему просто нельзя сообщить факты и отложить на день -два озвучивание выводов? Заклеймили евреев, по телевизору вакханалия. А в итоге все, как всегда, не так. Но признавать ошибки нема их интересах, поэтому будут городить нелепость на нелепости. 
И после этого говорят, что у России "нет веса в мире"..

----------


## OKA

> К участникам форума и лично вам у меня нет неприязни. А вот наша государственная система ничего, кроме саркастических манер в ее адрес, у меня не вызывает. Могу лишь попросить вас немного отделять нашу Родину, которую мы все любим, от этой бригады, которая залезла на нее и пытается "руководить".


Да забаньте уже активиста-провокатора))

----------


## OKA

" Съёмка телеканала "Аль-Ихбария Сурия" из здания "промышленно-технического института" (бывший алюминиевый завод), разрушенного в результате атаки ВВС Израиля 17.09.
Израилем заявлено, что здесь был склад оружия  "




https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5026364


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2670776.html

----------


## Red307

> Да забаньте уже активиста-провокатора))


Кто тут "провокатор"?

----------


## OKA

"  Радикальное решение по безопасности воздушного пространства Сирии



Воздушное пространство вокруг Израиля заблокировано Россией (Вышло 15 NOTAM и 7 Navtex) от FL000 до FL190 до 26 сентября.

Воздушное пространство вблизи Израиля заблокировано российской группировкой ВМФ до 26 сентября. Кипр буквально запечатан NOTAM (оперативно распространяемая информация по правилам проведения и обеспечения полётов и аэронавигации), данные доведены до Израильской стороны.
Районы объявлены опасными для полетов гражданской авиации и навигации судов. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2669619.html

----------


## Red307

> "  Радикальное решение по безопасности воздушного пространства Сирии
> 
> 
> 
> Воздушное пространство вокруг Израиля заблокировано Россией (Вышло 15 NOTAM и 7 Navtex) от FL000 до FL190 до 26 сентября.
> 
> Воздушное пространство вблизи Израиля заблокировано российской группировкой ВМФ до 26 сентября. Кипр буквально запечатан NOTAM (оперативно распространяемая информация по правилам проведения и обеспечения полётов и аэронавигации), данные доведены до Израильской стороны.
> Районы объявлены опасными для полетов гражданской авиации и навигации судов. "
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2669619.html


Летают.

----------


## николай-78

Давайте возьмем паузу сегодня прилетит главком ВВС-той страны которой не надо искажения событий, нас посветят (в части касающейся). И что вы накинулись на всеми "любимого" *Red307*-вот он мне человеку закончившему училище с завешающей фразой в названии "Войск ПВО страны" и отслужившему 25 лет в ПВО-рассказывает что если нет ответа-то цель вражеская (да и на объединенное КП иап и ЗРВ я тоже "ходил" там всегда обозначаются и свои и чужие цели на планшетах).  Я и то молчу! Как я понимаю его слово должно быть и самым правильным и самым последним.

----------


## LansE293

> Летают.


Смотря где и на каких эшелонах

----------


## ZHeN

указано же FL000/FL190 - это от нуля до 5791.2 метров

----------


## LansE293

Так ясень перец.Эшелонирование вопросов не вызывает. Вопрос в том, продолжают ли летать в зоне военных маневров в перекрытом диапазоне высот?



> Семь участков Средиземного моря закрыты с сегодняшнего дня для навигации. 52 точки в зоне полетной ответственности Никосии (FIR Nicosia) на высоте до 19 000 футов (5,8 км) закрыты для пассажирских самолетов, что создает проблемы для гражданской авиации Израиля, Ливана и Республики Кипр.
> 
> Решение о проведении военных маневров было принято после гибели 17 сентября Ил-20 с 15 российскими военными на борту.


https://evropakipr.com/novosti/phile...s-morya-i-neba

----------


## Polikarpoff

С соседнего форума

----------


## OKA

" РФ попросила Иран предоставить доступ к авиабаза в Нойе



    Россия вчера попросила Иран предоставить доступ к военной авиабазе Нойе (Noyeh Military Air Base) на северо-западе Ирана.
    Предполагается, что авиабаза будет использоваться как промежточный аэродром на пути в Сирию, где российские военные и военно-транспортные самолеты будут дозаправляться.
    Сирийские источники сообщают, что речь идет о нескольких истребителях и 4 воздушных танкера Ил-78.



    База в Нойе  уже использовалась ВКС РФ - в апреле этого года сообщалось, что на ней останавливались российские дальние бомбардировщики летавшие на бомбардировки позиций боевиков в Восточной Сирии.
    В 2015 году на расположенной в районе Хамадана авиабазе уже имелась высокая активность ВКС РФ, но планы по постоянному использованию этой базы были положены под сукно в 2016 году, так как Иран выразил недовольство тем, что эти планы просочились в прессу и в конце 2016 года заявлялось, что использование данной базы "пока" приостановлено.
    Не исключено, что решено вернуться к данному вопросу в рамках развивающегося сотрудничества с Ираном.

    Со стороны МО РФ официальных комментариев пока не поступало.
    Нельзя исключать вариантов, что утечка этой информации в прессу могла быть направлена на срыв данной договоренности, так как Иран достаточно чувствительно относится к утечкам в прессу элементов закрытых договоренностей. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4468559.html


" ...Объявленные зоны ракетных стрельб ВКС РФ и ВМФ РФ в Восточном Средиземноморье.
Судя по выпущенному предупреждению, указанные зоны действительно до 26 сентября.
Некоторые обращаюют внимание на занятное "бутылочное горлышко" в направлении Бейрута.
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4468376.html

С милитаримапса

Высотный самолёт-разведчик Lockheed U-2S (80-1076) ВВС США замечен рядом с районом учений ВМФ РФ в восточном Средиземноморье. Впервые в этом районе.."

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5026517

Может "глобал хок " ? ))

----------


## OKA

"  Командующий ВВС Израиля Амикам Норкин прибыл в Москву в связи с гибелью российского самолета-разведчика Ил-20, сбитого ПВО Сирии из-за атаки израильских истребителей на сирийскую территорию, сообщает 20 сентября РИА Новости со ссылкой на заявление официального представителя израильских вооруженных сил Йонатана Конрикуса.

На вопрос журналистов агентства, начался ли визит Амикама Норкина в столицу России, Конрикус ответил утвердительно.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, власти Израиля заявили о своей готовности предоставить данные своего расследования по факту гибели российского самолета в Сирии, сбитого 17 сентября из-за действий израильской авиации, атаковавшей объекты в сирийской Латакии. В результате погибли 15 российских военнослужащих. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2486067.html

----------


## Avia M

> "  Командующий ВВС Израиля Амикам Норкин прибыл в Москву в связи с гибелью российского самолета-разведчика Ил-20


Г-жа Захарова, на опережение?...

«Израильские летчики вели себя*как минимум*непрофессионально —*стыдно прятаться за спиной тех кто обеспечивает твою безопасность и не может отклониться от пули которая адресована не тебе», — подчеркнула Захарова.*...
Источник: https://inforeactor.ru/180042-stydno...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Командующий ВВС Израиля Амикам Норкин провел в четверг встречи в Москве с командованием ВВС РФ по поводу гибели российского самолета Ил-20 над Средиземным морем. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба израильской армии.

"Делегация Армии обороны Израиля во главе с командующим ВВС Амикамом Норкиным провела несколько встреч с командующим ВВС России и старшими должностными лицами российского командования, а также высокопоставленными представителями ВВС России, - говорится в распространенном израильскими военными коммюнике. - На встречах израильские офицеры представили российским коллегам отчет о ситуации, в ходе которой российский самолет (Ил-20 - прим. ТАСС) был сбит в понедельник вечером сирийскими ПВО, а также выводы расследования, проведенного израильской армией".

"Встречи проводились в соответствии с договоренностью, достигнутой ранее между президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным и премьер-министром Израиля Биньямином Нетаньяху", - отметили в армии. "Переговоры прошли в доброжелательной атмосфере, представители двух стран провели профессиональную, открытую и прозрачную дискуссию по различным вопросам, - продолжили в пресс-службе. - Обе стороны подчеркнули важность интересов обоих государств и продолжения реализации соглашения о деконфликтизации".

Израильские военные в российской столице также представили информацию о "продолжающихся попытках Ирана закрепиться в военном отношении в Сирии и переправить стратегические вооружения [ливанскому шиитскому движению] "Хезболлах", сообщили также в пресс-службе. "Израильская делегация продолжит переговоры [в российской столице] и вернется в Израиль завтра (21 сентября - прим. ТАСС), как и планировалось", - говорится в коммюнике армейского ведомства.

В среду пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков сообщил, что Владимир Путин во вторник в разговоре с премьер-министром Израиля Биньямином Нетаньяху дал согласие на то, чтобы делегация экспертов во главе с главкомом ВВС Израиля привезла в Москву свои данные по крушению Ил-20. 
Песков также сказал, что российский лидер в ситуации с гибелью самолета руководствуется данными Минобороны России, но добавил, что информация Израиля также будет изучена российскими экспертами. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

----------


## LansE293

> Израильская делегация привезла с собой 40-страничный доклад на двух языках — английском и русском. Как отмечает израильское издание Ynet, в докладе говорится, что сирийские ПВО в понедельник выпустили десятки ракет С-200 из нескольких зенитных батарей в течении 40 минут. Часть ракет упала на территории Ливана и в отдаленных от Латакии районах Сирии на восток и запад в сторону моря, где и был сбит Ил-20.


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3746451

----------


## Red307

> Давайте возьмем паузу сегодня прилетит главком ВВС-той страны которой не надо искажения событий, нас посветят (в части касающейся). И что вы накинулись на всеми "любимого" *Red307*-вот он мне человеку закончившему училище с завешающей фразой в названии "Войск ПВО страны" и отслужившему 25 лет в ПВО-рассказывает что если нет ответа-то цель вражеская (да и на объединенное КП иап и ЗРВ я тоже "ходил" там всегда обозначаются и свои и чужие цели на планшетах).  Я и то молчу! Как я понимаю его слово должно быть и самым правильным и самым последним.


))
У вас, ПВОшников, свои дела. 
В БРЛС все проще. Если от цели нет ответа - пуск разрешен. Если цель прислала квитанции, она рисуется синей. Дальше возможен ПР если только летчик вручную снимет блокировку.
Ещё конечно в первом варианте возможны сомнения, когда РТЦ напишет Су-30 это или Ф-16. Но там пока будешь думать, получишь ракету. 

Это в самолёте, где летчик один (максимум двое). А у вас там на КП толпы народу решают стрелять или не стрелять. Вам эти системы "свой-чужой", нафиг не нужны.))

П.с.
"78" в нике, как я понимаю - год рождения?

----------


## ZHeN

интересные кадры из САР, начиная с 13:57:


c MQ-9 на высоте 6930Р (радиовысотомер работает даже на этой высоте??)
немного даже видно страницу РЛС воздушного пространства над САР на левом мфд

и немного оффтопа, сугубо по теме Су-30СМ:
1) 21:34 - "ворота" ТП - давно такое на сухих ?
2) 22:33 - ПР для С-25ОФМ на 7км ???
3) 22:46 - на среднем МФД (в левой части кадра) - в режиме карты есть вкладка 3Д - неужели есть 3Д карта местности ?

----------


## николай-78

> "78" в нике, как я понимаю - год рождения?


Нет,что-то Вы сегодня не очень проницательны.  В этом году мы собирались на 40-летие выпуска. Да и упомянутое мной выражение из диплома "Войска ПВО страны" сосуществовало только до 1980г, далее слово"страны" отсутствовало.

----------


## Red307

> Нет,что-то Вы сегодня не очень проницательны.  В этом году мы собирались на 40-летие выпуска. Да и упомянутое мной выражение из диплома "Войска ПВО страны" сосуществовало только до 1980г, далее слово"страны" отсутствовало.


Вот этого то я и боялся

----------


## николай-78

> Вот этого то я и боялся


И для Вашего деда персонально Я 9 лет отлетал на Ту-128/124Ш. Смотрю все стабильно-Ваше слово должно быть последним.

----------


## Red307

> И для Вашего деда персонально Я 9 лет отлетал на Ту-128/124Ш.


К сожалению, оба моих деда уже умерли.


> Смотрю все стабильно-Ваше слово должно быть последним.


Я так понимаю, это взаимно.


Офтоп закончил.

Вернёмся к Сирии.
Так я не понял насчёт бесполетной зоны.
Это международная практика такая, на время "учений" объявлять пространство небезопасным? Или наши решили "показать силу"?

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотник боевиков был сбит над позициями правительственных войск Сирии в районе населенного пункта Калаат-Марза провинции Латакия в Идлибской зоне деэскалации. Об этом в пятницу сообщил журналистам руководитель российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-лейтенант Владимир Савченко.
На эту тему
На подступах к Идлибу. Как Сирия готовится к завершению гражданской войны

"В результате обстрелов населенного пункта Калаат-Марза провинции Латакия получили ранения восемь военнослужащих САР. Над позициями правительственных сил в указанном районе сбит беспилотный летательный аппарат боевиков", - сказал он.

По его информации, в течение суток были зафиксированы обстрелы населенных пунктов Нахшебба, Калаат-Марза (дважды), Арафит, Джубб-эз-Заур, Кинсибба и Акч-Баэр провинции Латакия, районов Хандрат, Эль-Васита, Джубб-эль-Хамир, Маканис-эд-Дувайри и района научно-исследовательского института (дважды) города Алеппо, населенного пункта Масасна провинции Хама, а также населенного пункта Тадеф (дважды) провинции Алеппо с позиций протурецких формирований в районе города Эль-Баб..."

https://tass.ru/politika/5592550

----------


## OKA

" Военный обозреватель «КП» Виктор Баранец узнал, какие «доказательства невиновности» привез из Тель-Авива генерал Норкин, и что ему на них ответил наш генерал Суровикин

РАЗГОВОР НА РАВНЫХ

В Москву после трагедии с российским самолетом-разведчиком Ил-20 над Средиземным морем прибыл командующий ВВС Израиля генерал Амикам Норкин. Для переговоров в Минобороны РФ его сопровождала целая свита военных и гражданских специалистов. Еще до прилета Норкина в столицу России израильская пресса «проговорилась», что он якобы намерен встретиться с министром обороны России Сергеем Шойгу, а затем с президентом Владимиром Путиным. Однако пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков заявил, что «встреча с Норкиным у российского лидера в графике не стоит». Не оказалось такой встречи и в графике Шойгу. А это с точки зрения «дипломатического политеса» достаточно ясный знак того, что израильскому генералу был уготован соотвествующий «уровень приема». Тут явно предусматривался разговор на равных. Потому с российской стороны на переговоры был отправлен Главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) России генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин.

Встреча делегаций (а с нашей стороны за стол уселись примерно 15 человек) состоялась в одном из залов Минобороны. О том, как проходили переговоры военному обозревателю «КП» рассказал источник, который (по понятным причинам) попросил не называть его фамилии и должности. Вот - запись нашей беседы.

ЛИЦА У НАШИХ БЫЛИ СУРОВЫЕ

- С чего начались переговоры?

- С того, что Суровикин и Норкин поздоровались, пожали друг другу руки и вместе с сопровождающими лицами уселись друг напротив друга за длинные столы. Я обратил внимание, что у всех у наших были очень суровые лица, да и израильтяне дипломатических улыбок не делали. Все понимали, что ситуация не та - разговор будет очень трудный.

Норкин первым делом высказал соболезнование родным и близким погибшего экипажа Ил-20, а затем сообщил, что израильская сторона готова предоставить россиянам все необходимые данные о ситуации с нашим самолетом. Перед ним лежала пухлая папка с документами. Это были выводы расследования, проведенного Армией обороны Израиля после происшествия. В том числе и предполётная информация о четверке израильских F-16, которая фигурирует в этой трагедии. Я прикинул, что там страниц полсотни будет.

- И как отреагировал на это Суровикин?

- Он высказался в том смысле, что, мол, за документы спасибо, но нам надо в них очень основательно разобраться. Потому что мы тоже проводим свое расследование, что у нас есть и свои документы объективного контроля. Есть и сирийские...

«А ПРИ ЧЕМ ЗДЕСЬ АСАД?»

- Ну а дальше как пошли переговоры?

- А дальше Норкин изложил видение трагической ситуации с нашим Ил-20 с израильской стороны. Говорил он долго, я могу пересказать вам лишь какие-то основные моменты. И сразу замечу, что ничего принципиально нового мы не услышали.

Был набор уже звучавших из Тель-Авива, из минобороны Израиля аргументов...

- И каких же?

- Ну, например, Израиль возлагает полную ответственность на режим Асада за гибель Ил-20. Когда наши услышали это, многим так и хотелось воскликнуть: «А причем здесь Асад?» Это же типичная демагогия! Да-да! Израильтяне на полном серьезе обвиняли в трагедии режим Башара Асада, упирая на то, что именно сирийская ПВО сбила самолет.

Кто-то с нашей стороны тут же железным контраргументом срезал израильтянина: «Если бы ваши F-16 не врывались в воздушное пространство Сирии, не спровоцировали сирийскую ПВО на открытие огня, то никакой трагедии не случилось бы».

- И как же на это отреагировала израильская делегация?

- Опять ту же демагогическую пургу понесла. Дескать, израильские ВВС атаковали объекты сирийской армии, которые (с оговоркой - якобы!) производили оружие для «Хезболлы», которое (и тут снова - якобы!) предназначалась для использования против Израиля, нагнетая угрозу...

«У НАС ЕСТЬ ДРУГИЕ ДАННЫЕ»

- А Суровикин на это что сказал?

- Он сказал, что все это нуждается в серьезных фактических доказательствах, а не в предположениях. Ибо так можно далеко зайти. Военные люди оперируют фактами, а не версиями. В ответ на это израильтяне показали нашим спутниковые снимки тех участков, по которым F-16 нанесли удары. И опять запели: дескать, по этим снимкам можно сделать вывод, что это военные заводы по производству высокоточных ракет, а не алюминиевые заводы, как утверждает режим Асада. Кто-то из наших опять их срезал: мол, выводы можно сделать разные... В том числе и надуманные... Давайте поближе к делу. Но опять услышали: «Израиль считает, что Иран и «Хезболла» несут ответственность за этот трагический инцидент».

Тут Суровикин своими вопросами Норкину вернул переговоры в нужное русло. И снова дал понять той стороне, что именно действия израильской авиации в тот день спровоцировали трагедию. И опять напомнил гостям слова Шойгу: «Вина за сбитый российский самолет и гибель экипажа полностью лежит на израильской стороне". Это наша принципиальная позиция.

- И что Норкин на это ответил?

- Израильтяне и тут выворачивались: «Когда сирийская армия выпустила ракеты, попавшие в российский самолет, израильские самолеты ВВС уже находились на израильской территории». И что, дескать, во время атаки израильских ВВС российский самолет, который был поражен, не находился в зоне их действия.

- И каким был наш ответ на это?

- А с нашей стороны тут же прозвучало, что у нас есть другие данные. Другие документы. Есть они и у сирийского командования ПВО. Тут надо основательно сверить данные. Буквально по минутам и секундам.

ЧУТЬ СО СТУЛЬЕВ НЕ ПОПАДАЛИ

- А вопрос о том, почему израильтяне проинформировали нас лишь за минуту до того момента, когда их истребители ворвались в сирийское небо, прозвучал?

- Конечно! По выражению лиц изральской делегации было заметно, что это для них очень, очень неприятный вопрос. Тем более, что и Суровикин, и другие наши офицеры напомнили им о наших давних, еще 2015 года, договоренностях о «правилах игры».

- И как же на этот вопрос отреагировали израильтяне?

- Многословно и мутно. Даже переводчик с трудом слова подбирал. А уж когда они заявили, что «сирийские зенитные батареи стреляли без разбора», а потом еще «и мы (израильтяне, - ред.), к сожалению, тоже не потрудились убедиться, что в воздухе нет российских самолетов», - тут наши офицеры чуть со стула не упали! Это при хваленых-то суперсовременных израильских РЛС «не увидеть» у себя под носом такую махину, как Ил-20?! В это даже израильский школьник не поверит. Пришлось снова твердо повторить нашу позицию: израильские летчики подставили Ил-20 под огонь сирийского С-200.

КОРРЕКТИВЫ БУДУТ

Вообще создалось впечатление, что Норкин и сопровождающие его лица в пиковые моменты переговоров старались уходить от конкретных военно-технических вопросов, связанных с нашим Ил-20, а напирали совсем на другое. На то, что Иран, например, хочет укрепить свое военное присутствие в Сирии и передать вооружение "Хезболле".

Но при чем здесь это, если нас прежде всего интересует главное - признают ли израильтяне, что именно действия их истребителей F-16 спровоцировали трагедию?

- И чем же закончились переговоры?

- Суровикин еще раз напомнил израильской делегации точку зрения Минобороны России, которую высказал Шойгу. Ну и договорись продолжать контакты. Говорили и о том, что после такой трагедии надо внести серьезные коррективы в те российско-израильские договоренности, которые были установлены еще три года назад.

- Россия расценила действия Израиля как враждебные и заявила, что оставляет за собой право на адекватные ответные действия. Об этом речь на переговорах шла?

- Нет.

- Но такие действия будут?

- Мы - люди военные. У нас есть Верховный главнокомандующий, есть Министр обороны. Какой приказ от них получим, такой и выполним..."

https://www.nsk.kp.ru/daily/26885.7/3928752/


Про экипаж :

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3240279/

https://www.nsk.kp.ru/daily/26884/3928329/

----------


## Иваныч

Схема района аэродрома.

Район аэродрома государственной и экспериментальной авиации с его элементами приведен на рисунке и включает в себя:
— зону визуального контроля (ЗВК), включающую летное поле и воздушное пространство в пределах фактической видимости руководителя полетов и его помощников. Радиус зоны составляет 5 км от КТА;
— ближнюю зону (БЗ), образуемую воздушным пространством с радиусом до 75 км от КТА, исключая зону визуального контроля, зону взлета и посадки. В ближнюю зону входят пилотажные зоны, круг полетов, зона ожидания;
— дальнюю зону (ДЗ), образуемую воздушным пространством с радиусом от 75 км от КТА до границы аэродромного ВП. К дальней зоне примыкают маршруты (коридоры) входа и выхода ВС в район (из района) аэродрома;
— зону взлета и посадки, образуемую воздушным пространством, ограниченным сектором ±25° от оси ВПП и дальностью до 60 км, а по высоте — до высоты второго безопасного эшелона для маневрирования ВС при взлете и посадке;
— маршруты входа и выхода ВС имеют то же назначение, что и коридоры входа и выхода.


Наш самолёт был сбит на удаление от аэродрома35 км.

ПВО, видимо, должно быть под единым управлением.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков 23.09.18 провел брифинг (после визита командующего ВВС Израиля Амикама Норкина), на котором представил российскую версию событий, которые привели к падению российского боевого самолета Ил-20. 

_«Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги, сегодня мы проводим специальный брифинг, в ходе которого представим детальную информацию обо всех обстоительствах катастрофы российского самолета Ил-20 ВКС России у побережья Сирии, произошедшей вечером 17 сентября. Вам будет доведена поминутная хронология данного трагического события, на основе объективных данных радиолокационных средств, в том числе системы отображения информации о воздушной обстановке «Плотто».

Вечером 17 сентября российский разведывательный самолет Ил-20 с 20 часов 31 минуты выполнял специальную задачу по отслеживанию обстановки в Идлибской зоне деэскалации. На его борту находились 15 российских военнослужащих.

В данный период времени группа из четырех истребителей F-16 вылетела c территории Израиля для нанесения внезапного удара по промышленным объектам Сирийской Арабской Республики. Маршрут полета израильских истребителей отображён на экране.

Истребители F-16, пролетев над нейтральными водами Средиземного моря, заняли район патрулирования в 90 километрах западнее города Латакия.

В 21 час 39 минут представитель командования ВВС Израиля в воинском звании полковника оповестила по каналу деконфликтинга командование российской группировки войск о предстоящем ударе по сирийским объектам. Речь шла о том, что в ближайшие минуты Израиль нанесет удар по объектам, которые находятся на севере Сирии.

Через одну минуту, в 21 час 40 минут, четыре израильских F-16 нанесли удары управляемыми авиабомбами ГБУ-39 по промышленным объектам в провинции Латакия. Таким образом, оповещение российской группировки о проведении своей операции израильская сторона, в нарушение договоренностей, сделала не заблаговременно, а одновременно с началом ударов.

Данные действия являются прямым нарушением российско-израильских договоренностей 2015 года по предотвращению инцидентов между нашими вооруженными силами на сирийском направлении, достигнутых в рамках деятельности совместной рабочей группы.

Положение самолетов на момент удара вы можете наблюдать на данном экране системы отображения информации «Плотто». Красная отметка — это самолет Ил-20, российский. Четыре желтые отметки — это самолеты израильских ВВС.

Повторно обращаю внимание, что в ходе переговоров по линии деконфликтинга представитель штаба ВВС Израиля сообщила, что цели, по которым планируется нанести удары израильской авиации, находятся на севере Сирии. Разговор велся на русском языке. Минобороны России имеет аудиозапись этого разговора.

Командир Ил-20, находившегося на севере Сирии, получил указания уходить из района выполнения задачи южнее и возвращаться на базу.

Как вы видите на карте, удары израильских истребителей  наносились не в северной части Сирийской Арабской Республики, а в районе Латакии, которая является  западной провинцией, а  сам город Латакия расположен на западном побережье страны.

Введение в заблуждение израильским офицером относительно района нанесения ударов истребителями не позволило вывести российский самолет Ил-20 в безопасный район. Кроме того, не было указано и местонахождение израильских F-16.

С 21 часа 51 минуты сирийские средства противовоздушной обороны приступили к отражению израильской атаки и начали пуски зенитных ракет. После удара израильские самолеты вновь заняли зону дежурства на удалении 70 км западнее побережья Сирии, поставив радиоэлектронные помехи и, вероятно, готовясь к нанесению повторного удара.

В 21 час 59 минут один из израильских самолетов начал маневр в направлении побережья Сирии, сближаясь с Ил-20, совершившим заход на посадку. Это было воспринято расчетами сирийских ПВО за новую атаку израильской авиации.

Израильский пилот не мог не понимать, что эффективная отражающая поверхность самолета Ил-20 значительно превышает аналогичную поверхность истребителя F-16 и именно российский самолет окажется предпочтительной целью для зенитной ракеты. Знали израильтяне и о том, что в вооруженных силах России и Сирии используются разные системы опознавания «свой-чужой», и сирийские радиолокационные станции могут опознать Ил-20 как групповую цель израильских истребителей.

В этот период самолет Ил-20, совершавший разворот для захода на посадку на аэродром Хмеймим, оказался на направлении огня сирийских средств ПВО по израильским самолетам. Особо подчеркну, что, наблюдая российский Ил-20, израильские истребители прикрылись им от зенитных ракет, продолжая маневрировать в данном районе.

В 22 часа 03 минуты сирийская зенитная ракета поразила более крупную и ближнюю цель – самолет Ил-20. Командир экипажа доложил о пожаре на борту и начал экстренное снижения.

В 22 часа 07 минут отметка российского разведывательного самолета Ил-20 исчезла с экранов радиолокационных средств. При этом, как вы видите, израильские самолеты находились в зоне дежурства, и находились там до 22 часов 40 минут.

В 22 часа 29 минут дежурный офицер командования российской группировки в Сирии довел израильскому офицеру на командном пункте военно-воздушных сил, что российский самолет Ил-20 терпит бедствие: «Требуем увести ваши средства из данного района, так как мы задействуем спасательные средства». Израильский офицер в звании лейтенанта ответил: «Информацию принял, доведу до командования».

В 22 часа 40 минут истребители F-16 ушли из данной зоны. После чего только в 22 часа 53 минуты, то есть через 50 минут после поражения ракетой российского Ил-20, оперативный дежурный командного центра ВВС Израиля в звании полковника вышла на связь и сообщила: «Ваша информация о бедствии Ил-20 принята. Мы очистили зону. Если необходима помощь, мы готовы помочь».

Представленные объективные данные свидетельствуют, что действия израильских летчиков-истребителей, приведшие к гибели 15 российских военнослужащих, говорят или об их непрофессионализме, или, как минимум, о преступной халатности. Поэтому считаем, что вина за трагедию с российским самолетом Ил-20 целиком лежит именно на военно-воздушных силах Израиля и тех, кто принимал решение о такого рода деятельности.

Особо подчеркну, что действия истребителей ВВС Израиля вечером 17 сентября осуществлялись в районе трасс захода на посадку на аэродром Хмеймим не только военных, но и гражданских, пассажирских самолетов. Тем самым израильскими истребителями была создана прямая угроза любым пассажирским и транспортным самолетам, которые могли там оказаться в это время и стать жертвами авантюризма израильских военных.

В настоящее время на месте падения российского самолета Ил-20, в 27 километрах западнее порта Баниас, проводится поисковая операция по извлечению из воды тел погибших и обломков самолета.

Стоит отметить, что поведение израильских летчиков в корне отличается от действий американской авиации в регионе. Вы знаете, что у нас действует канал коммуникации для предотвращения инцидентов воздухе, где стороны заблаговременно оповещают друг друга о планах применения авиации в различных районах Сирии. Это позволяет своевременно принять меры по исключению любых ситуаций, несущих угрозу российским и американским военнослужащим как в воздухе, так и на земле.

Российская сторона ни разу не нарушала договоренности с Израилем и не применяла развернутые в Сирии российские средства ПВО, даже несмотря на то, что в ходе нанесения Израилем авиационных ударов в ряде случаев возникали моменты, которые создавали потенциальную угрозу безопасности военнослужащих Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации.

За время действия договоренностей командному центру ВВС Израиля было направлено 310 уведомлений о действиях ВКС России вблизи израильской территории. Вместе с тем израильская сторона давала уведомление лишь 25 раз – только непосредственно перед самими ударами.

В контексте конструктивного российско-израильского сотрудничества на сирийском направлении нам трудно понять, чем вызваны описанные действия Тель-Авива. Это крайне неблагодарный ответ на все то, что было сделано Российской Федерацией для Государства Израиль и израильтян в последнее время.

Напомню, что в результате операции, проведенной в юго-западной зоне деэскалации Сирии правительственными войсками при поддержке ВКС России летом этого года, были созданы условия для возобновления деятельности миротворческого контингента Организации Объединенных Наций, развернутого в районе разделения между Сирией и Израилем на Голанских высотах в соответствии с резолюцией Совета Безопасности ООН 1974 года №350.

Со 2 августа 2018 года после шестилетнего перерыва организовано патрулирование района разделения на Голанских высотах миротворческим контингентом ООН под боевым прикрытием российской военной полиции. Это позволило полностью исключить обстрелы израильской территории со стороны Голанских высот.

В настоящее время вдоль линии «Браво» выставлены шесть наблюдательных постов российской военной полиции, которые обеспечивают безопасность сотрудников миссии ООН.

В целях предотвращения угрозы нанесения ракетных ударов со стороны проиранских формирований Израиль обратился с просьбой об урегулировании ситуации с нахождением в районе, примыкающем к Голанским высотам, тяжелого вооружения проиранских группировок.

Россия провела консультации с Ираном, в ходе которых Тегеран уведомил, что не считает правильным нагнетание обстановки в данном районе и не имеет агрессивных намерений против Израиля.

В итоге все проиранские формирования с тяжелым вооружением, при содействии российских военнослужащих, были отведены от Голанских высот на безопасное для Израиля расстояние – более чем на 140 километров на восток Сирии. Всего было отведено 1050 человек личного состава, 24 пусковые установки реактивных систем залпового огня и оперативно-тактических ракет, а также 145 единиц другого вооружения и военной техники.

По просьбе Израиля командование российской группировки войск в Сирии неоднократно снимало опасения израильской стороны по поводу возможной передачи так называемых «чувствительных» образцов продукции военного назначения, поставленных из России в Сирию, третьей стороне. Израильская сторона неоднократно подчеркивала важность проводимой Минобороны России работы в данном направлении и выражала благодарность российским специалистам.

В 2016 году по настоятельной просьбе начальника генерального штаба армии обороны Израиля генерал-лейтенанта Айзенкота израильской стороне передан танк «Магах-3», захваченный в 1982 году на территории Ливана и находившийся в России. Передача танка была проведена в присутствии премьер-министра Израиля, господина Нетаньягу.

Министерством обороны Российской Федерации оказано содействие в сохранении иудейских святынь и захоронений в городе Алеппо. Взаимодействие осуществлялось через президента Федерации еврейских общин России, господина Бороду. Важность этой работы была оценена министром обороны Израиля, господином Либерманом.

Также израильская сторона обратилась к России с просьбой об обнаружении останков израильских военнослужащих по конкретным координатам на территории Сирии. Поисковые работы были развернуты после согласования Россией вопросов по поиску останков израильских военнослужащих с сирийскими партнерами на оперативном уровне.

Специальная операция по поиску проводилась в районе ведения боевых действий на территории, подконтрольной ИГИЛ. Боевики террористических группировок внезапно атаковали российских военнослужащих, занимавшихся поисками. В ходе боя получил ранение боец российского спецподразделения. Россия готова была продолжить эту работу.

На этом фоне враждебные действия израильских ВВС, совершенные в отношении российского самолета Ил-20, выходят за рамки цивилизованного построения отношений. Представленные вам сегодня объективные данные событий 17 сентября говорят о том, что военное руководство Израиля либо не ценит уровень отношений с Россией, либо не контролирует отдельные командования и командиров, понимавших, что их действия ведут к трагедии.

Благодарю вас за внимание!»_

Источник — Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций МО РФ.

----------


## Let_nab

> Генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков 23.09.18 провел брифинг, на котором представил российскую версию событий, которые привели к падению российского боевого самолета Ил-20. 
> 
> .

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Израильские СМИ испугались, что Россия "обрежет крылья" Израилю*

Ссылка - Израильские СМИ испугались, что Россия "обрежет крылья" Израилю

Израильские СМИ обсуждают, какие ответные действия может предпринять Россия в связи с крушением самолета Ил-20 в Сирии. Как пишет израильское издание Haaretz, не исключено, что Россия ограничит зоны полетов самолетов в Сирии и тем самым "обрежет крылья" Израилю. В итоге, по мнению журналистов, это может привести к тому, что для сирийских войск будут созданы безопасные зоны, а позиции Ирана в регионе лишь укрепятся.

Вместе с тем в Израиле надеются, что Россия ограничится закрытием неба на неделю и не будет вводить запрет на полеты вблизи своих баз на севере Сирии, так как это может перекрыть доступ израильской стороне к территориям севернее Дамаска, отмечает издание.

Российский разведывательный самолет Ил-20 разбился вечером 17 сентября над Средиземным морем при заходе на посадку на авиабазу Хмеймим. Все 15 членов экипажа погибли. Позднее выяснилось, что в него попала ракета С-200 сирийских ПВО.

Как заявил официальный представитель Министерства обороны России Игорь Конашенков, причиной уничтожения российского самолета стали действия израильских пилотов. Во время атаки на сирийские объекты они укрылись за более заметным для радаров Ил-20 и таким образом подставили его под огонь.

После трагедии командующий ВВС Израиля Амикам Норкин передал России информацию об инциденте. Делегация Армии обороны Израиля провела в Москве встречи с командующим ВКС России Сергеем Суровикиным и другими высокопоставленными российскими военными.

*ИМХО:* Тут походу Израилю наплевать, а не "испугался". Даже улыбнуло это "испугался". Как летали так и будут летать. У ВКС России там нет достаточных средств (не говорю о политической трусости) кому-то противостоять кроме как летающим самоделкам из картона из кружка "юных моделистов-террористов" и то на подлёте к нашему аэродрому, это реальность и практика уже это всему миру показала. Как израильтяне летали - так и будут летать, как НАТО било ракетами и летает свободно - так и продолжат... Хозяева в том регионе, а это израильтяне и НАТО (кстати с Турцией), место гостевым российским ВКС в Сирии они указали - сидеть и сбивать модельки, ну и террористов в своей зоне шугать...

----------


## Djoker

> *Израиль отказался менять тактику в Сирии после гибели Ил-20*
> 
> Министр обороны Израиля заявил, что ситуация со сбитым в Сирии Ил-20 не изменит планы его страны относительно операции в соседней стране. При этом он уверен, что проблема разрешится в ближайшее время
> 
> Выступая в эфире израильской радиостанции Kan, Авигдор Либерман прокомментировал предположение о том, что Москва может закрыть воздушное пространство над Сирией для ВВС Израиля после гибели Ил-20, на борту которого находились 15 российских военнослужащих. Глава военного ведомства подчеркнул, что политика Израиля не изменится.
> 
> «Мы действовали и будем действовать в соответствии с нашими задачами. Для Израиля ничего не изменилось и не изменится», — пообещал Либерман.
> 
> По словам главы Минобороны Израиля, его страна не допустит, чтобы Сирия превратилась в передовую базу Ирана. «Мы будем делать все для того, чтобы этого не произошло. И будем использовать все доступные средства», — добавил Либерман.
> ...


https://www.rbc.ru/politics/23/09/20...7947477b0eb90e

----------


## Let_nab

Вот так и есть:


*Израиль отказался прекращать удары по Сирии*

Глава Минобороны Израиля Авигдор Либерман заявил, что планы России закрыть воздушное пространство над Сирией не изменят тактику его страны в регионе. Об этом он рассказал в интервью радиостанции Kan…

Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/politics/34826232/?frommail=1

*ИМХО:*  Путин или Шойгу с Конашенковым могут говорить что угодно, но все их разговоры рассчитаны на внутреннее потребление. Надо же электорату восхититься великой мудростью вождя, который в очередной раз предотвратил "третью мировую" и "борется с терроризмом"... Лишь вопрос времени, когда "уважаемые партнёры" поросят его на выход из Сирии...

----------


## KAV

> Генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков 23.09.18 провел брифинг (после визита командующего ВВС Израиля Амикама Норкина), на котором представил российскую версию событий, которые привели к падению российского боевого самолета Ил-20. 
> 
> ...........
> Израильский пилот не мог не понимать, что эффективная отражающая поверхность самолета Ил-20 значительно превышает аналогичную поверхность истребителя F-16 и именно российский самолет окажется предпочтительной целью для зенитной ракеты. Знали израильтяне и о том, что в вооруженных силах России и Сирии используются разные системы опознавания «свой-чужой», и сирийские радиолокационные станции могут опознать Ил-20 как групповую цель израильских истребителей.


У меня вопрос, к товарищам форумчанам.
А офицеры сирийского КП ПВО не вели проводку нашего ИЛ-20 с момента взлета, не были в курсе, что это российский самолет и когда его отметка слилась с отметкой-ами от F-16 они не знали, что ЭПР самолета Ил-20 много больше ЭПР истребителя и весьма высока вероятность поражения ракетой не израильского самолета, а российского?

----------


## LansE293

> У меня вопрос, к товарищам форумчанам.
> А офицеры сирийского КП ПВО не вели проводку нашего ИЛ-20 с момента взлета, не были в курсе, что это российский самолет и когда его отметка слилась с отметкой-ами от F-16 они не знали, что ЭПР самолета Ил-20 много больше ЭПР истребителя и весьма высока вероятность поражения ракетой не израильского самолета, а российского?





> С 21 часа 51 минуты сирийские средства противовоздушной обороны приступили к отражению израильской атаки и начали пуски зенитных ракет. После удара израильские самолеты вновь заняли зону дежурства на удалении 70 км западнее побережья Сирии, *поставив радиоэлектронные помехи* и, вероятно, готовясь к нанесению повторного удара.


В качестве ИМХО. Не специалист по РЭБ, но возможно помехи, поставленные израильскими истребителями, ввели в заблуждение расчеты ПВО Сирии, вооруженные устаревшей техникой.  Неоднократно упоминалось, что израильтяне могут ставить помехи в виде ложных целей. Возможно сирийцы на фоне этих помех потеряли ИЛ-20 и полагали, что он ушел из зоны или произвел посадку.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Возможно сирийцы на фоне этих помех потеряли ИЛ-20 и полагали, что он ушел из зоны или произвел посадку.


Я возможно чего-то не понимаю, но в таких случаях, никаких «полагали» быть не должно, должно быть: «точно знали, потому, что получили подтверждение от экипажа Ил-20», например. Не, я правда не в курсе, может в таких ситуациях, устав или ну или какие-там соответствующие документы и правила, разрешают «полагать». Но просто цена таких вот «предположений» даже в мирных отраслях, довольно высока порой, а уж, что там говорить про ситуации, когда она людскими жизнями измеряется.

----------


## Иваныч

> У меня вопрос, к товарищам форумчанам.
> А офицеры сирийского КП ПВО не вели проводку нашего ИЛ-20 с момента взлета, не были в курсе, что это российский самолет и когда его отметка слилась с отметкой-ами от F-16 они не знали, что ЭПР самолета Ил-20 много больше ЭПР истребителя и весьма высока вероятность поражения ракетой не израильского самолета, а российского?



ИЛ-20 находился в *районе аэродрома Хмеймим*, а если точнее, то в *ближней зоне* (БЗ) аэродрома.
Трудно представить, что за безопасность в БЗ отвечает сирийское ПВО, а что тогда там делают наши С-400 и С-300!?
Обязательная процедура, это назначение зон, секторов ответственности за каждым ЗРК, получается, что сектор 
ответственности сирийского ЗРК приходился на район нашего аэродрома, мало того, на ближнюю его зону.
Если мы представим, что в зону ответственности С-200 входила БЗ, то тогда должна быть связь с нашим КП,
 с которого осуществляется управление ПВО в данном районе, а фактически в районе нашей авиационной базы;
целераспределение должен был осуществлять единый КП. 


ИХМО. Сирийское ПВО отражало налёт израильской авиации, т.к никаких договорённостей с Израилем у Сирии нет,
а наши соблюдали договорённости, потому и стрелял С-200, а наши ЗРК не отражали налёт, т.к. действовал видимо запрет.
До такой степени доверяли израильтянам, что даже допустили их в ближнюю зону своей авиабазы ( я выше разместил чертёж района аэродрома).

Почему допустили? Такой вопрос возникает. Есть у меня и на это предположение, один из факторов, это главком ВКС.

----------


## Red307

> 


У меня почему то нет звука в ролике. Может у кого-то он есть, и расскажете, как Ф-16 зависли на 36й секунде и что они делали на одном месте, пока ил-20 облетел полпобережья?

----------


## Иваныч

> У меня почему то нет звука в ролике. Может у кого-то он есть, и расскажете, как Ф-16 зависли на 36й секунде и что они делали на одном месте, пока ил-20 облетел полпобережья?



У меня тоже ролик без звука.

А они там всегда летают, как сказал один из экспертов, кажется Шурыгин,
у них там пилотажные зоны, летают в них практически круглосуточно,
потому и выход четвёрки Ф-16 для удара, на предельно малой высоте, 
был не замечен, А-50 видимо не летал. Расстояния маленькие , на всё про-всё требуются минуты.
Вышли в район атаки на малой высоте, сделали горку, сбросили планирующие бомбы,
за десятки километров до цели и обратно, а там их не трожь, нейтральные воды.

----------


## Panda-9

ПМСМ, первопричина - атака израильских ВВС (не было бы ее - не заработала бы сирийская ПВО), но *главная* беда, *главный* фактор  - нескоординированность нашей и сирийской систем ПВО и вообще отсутствие должного координированного контроля движения в воздухе. Полагаю, сейчас там и сирийцев, и наших "строят" по полной. А наш наезд на Израиль связан с намерением прекратить его своеволие в воздухе, прекратить его атаки на Сирию. В конце концов, сейчас это уже "наша" территория, и порядок действий всех остальных "соседей" должен быть не уведомительно-предупредительным, а разрешительным.
Людей вот только наших не вернёшь. Да и самолет - машина непростая. Видел я этот борт не раз, еще в давние времена, фотографировал...

----------


## ZHeN

F-22 в прицеле ОЛС-35


https://pp.userapi.com/c846218/v8462...QEjF7XSHT8.jpg
https://pp.userapi.com/c845523/v8455..._Yu83E9kQM.jpg

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoGK8jtAeK6/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Шойгу по каналу "Россия 24": в течении 2-х недель С-300 будет поставлен в Сирию в их войска ПВО. Так же будет поставлена система интеграции всей системы ПВО страны. По всему побережью будет сплошное поле РЭБ, глушащее все системы потенциального агрессора.

----------


## grad7

> Шойгу по каналу "Россия 24": в течении 2-х недель С-300 будет поставлен в Сирию в их войска ПВО. Так же будет поставлена система интеграции всей системы ПВО страны. По всему побережью будет сплошное поле РЭБ, глушащее все системы потенциального агрессора.


Так и есть и скорее всего они уже там.
https://ria.ru/syria/20180924/1529201372.html

----------


## Red307

> F-22 в прицеле ОЛС-35
> 
> 
> https://pp.userapi.com/c846218/v8462...QEjF7XSHT8.jpg
> https://pp.userapi.com/c845523/v8455..._Yu83E9kQM.jpg
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BoGK8jtAeK6/


Фотошоп какой-то? Даже белый квадратик не закрасили.

----------


## ZHeN

есть подозрение, что белый квадратик как раз закрывает какую-то информацию вокруг перекрестья

----------


## Антон

> есть подозрение, что белый квадратик как раз закрывает какую-то информацию вокруг перекрестья





> А что это за белый прямоугольник внутри которого находится F-22?





> такова особенность индикации совмещённого кадра телекамеры и тепловизора.


Вот пояснение оттуда.

----------


## Red307

> есть подозрение, что белый квадратик как раз закрывает какую-то информацию вокруг перекрестья


Сдается мне, что это скрин из полета в Ахтубинске, а на месте "Ф-22" должен быть Ми-8))

----------


## Red307

> Вот пояснение оттуда.


Пояснение про квадратик не верное. Все там нормально отображается, и, ксиати, никакой информации вокруг обрамления цели нет.

----------


## ZHeN

так вы если в курсе, объясните нам, какое верное пояснение ?
вообще возможно одновременное совмещение ТПВ и ТВ картинок ?
наземные цели так искать/захватывать можно ?

----------


## Red307

> так вы если в курсе, объясните нам, какое верное пояснение ?
> вообще возможно одновременное совмещение ТПВ и ТВ картинок ?
> наземные цели так искать/захватывать можно ?


В олс-35 же совмещённый теплопеленгатор и тепловизор. Не?
Как-то же и без квадратика можно.

----------


## ZHeN

> В олс-35 же совмещённый теплопеленгатор и тепловизор. Не?
> Как-то же и без квадратика можно.
> Вложение 88098


вас порой бывает трудно понять - то вы говорите, что в курсе, то вы сами спрашиваете какой там набор каналов
я спрашивал про совмещение ТВ и ТПВ, а не теплопеленгатора и тепловизора

эта картинка тоже с ОЛС-35 ?

----------


## Red307

> вас порой бывает трудно понять - то вы говорите, что в курсе, то вы сами спрашиваете какой там набор каналов
> 
> эта картинка тоже с ОЛС-35 ?


Я в курсе какая картинка. Какой набор каналов - не интересовался. 
Оттуда

----------


## ZHeN

> Оттуда


а ещё есть ? и что за источник, если не секрет ?

----------


## Red307

> а ещё есть ? и что за источник, если не секрет ?


Шарюсь по инету. Тут скачаю, там скачаю..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> F-22 в прицеле ОЛС-35
> Вложение 88095
> Вложение 88096
> https://pp.userapi.com/c846218/v8462...QEjF7XSHT8.jpg
> https://pp.userapi.com/c845523/v8455..._Yu83E9kQM.jpg
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BoGK8jtAeK6/


А скорость 38 км/ч в правом нижнем углу, это что?

----------


## ZHeN

вероятно, сближения - раптор летит на 38км/ч медленней Су-35

----------


## Red307

> вероятно, сближения - раптор летит на 38км/ч медленней Су-35


Только на "картинке" он вообще поперек летит.

Левый полукадр - навигация.
Так что это как бы не скорость ветра на аэродроме))
А над ней - указатель направления ветра.
Кстати да, аэродром читается как ХМЕЙМИМ.

----------


## ZHeN

> Только на "картинке" он вообще поперек летит.
> 
> Левый полукадр - навигация.
> Так что это как бы не скорость ветра на аэродроме))
> А над ней - указатель направления ветра.
> Кстати да, аэродром читается как ХМЕЙМИМ.


не совсем поперёк .. градусов 290-300

как они передают метеоданные на борт онлайн ?

----------


## OKA

" КАИР, 24 сен — РИА Новости, Маргарита Кислова, Надим Зуауи. Решение России после трагедии с Ил-20 поставить Сирии зенитные ракетные комплексы С-300 позволит в будущем защитить не только районы дислокации российских военных, но и всю сирийскую территорию, считает член комитета по обороне и национальной безопасности парламента Египта генерал Хамди Бахет.

Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу 24 сентября огласил меры по повышению безопасности российских военнослужащих в Сирии в ответ на крушение Ил-20, ответственность за которое Россия возложила на Израиль. По словам министра, в соответствии с поручением президента, Москва оснастит командные пункты сирийских ПВО автоматизированными системами управления, которые есть только у ВС РФ, а также будет осуществлять радиоэлектронное подавление спутниковой навигации, бортовых РЛС и систем связи боевой авиации, атакующей объекты на сирийской территории, а самое главное — в течение двух недель передаст Сирии комплекс С-300. Министр отметил, что Россия в 2013 году по просьбе Израиля приостановила поставки С-300 Сирии, но сейчас ситуация изменилась, и не по вине РФ.

"Ситуация в Сирии становится все более запутанной, обстановка с безопасностью и стабильностью переживает все новые кризисы. Это и скандалы с химическим оружием, и террористические и другие вооруженные группировки, которые финансируются иностранными государствами и орудуют на сирийской территории. Это и трагедия с российским военным самолетом. Необходимо признать, что сирийское воздушное пространство открыто, в том числе для израильской военной авиации. От этой ситуации и пострадали российские военные силы в Сирии", — сказал египетский генерал РИА Новости.

Депутат подчеркнул, что налицо хаос в сирийском воздушном пространстве, которое недостаточно контролируется, что и привело в итоге к инциденту с российским самолетом.

"Система сирийской противовоздушной обороны не смогла определить разницы между израильскими военными самолетами и российским самолетом", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, решение обеспечить Сирию комплексами С-300 внесет свой вклад в противодействие постоянным воздушным атакам Израиля.

"Заявление России указывает на то, что сирийское правительство получит одни из самых современных систем, которые будут покрывать всю сирийскую территорию, не ограничиваясь районами дислокации российских военных. Любая авиация, которая будет расценена сирийскими военными силами как вражеская, станет целью таких современных систем противовоздушной обороны", — сказал он.

По словам члена комитета по обороне египетского парламента, Россия приняла подобное решение, "безусловно, после тщательного изучения всей ситуации". Бахет выразил мнение, что Израиль будет по дипломатическим каналам "гасить напряженность в отношениях с Россией, но в то же время попытается воспользоваться ситуацией и получить от Соединенных Штатов Америки более современное вооружение для своей армии".

Российский Ил-20, который находился в 35 километрах от побережья Средиземного моря, был сбит 17 сентября при возвращении на авиабазу Хмеймим. В это же время четыре израильских истребителя F-16 атаковали сирийские объекты в Латакии. При этом, по данным Минобороны РФ, Израиль уведомил российскую сторону об этом авиаударе лишь за минуту до его начала, введя в заблуждение относительно района удара и не сообщив о местонахождении истребителей F-16. Как заявили в МО РФ, прикрываясь российским самолетом, израильские летчики подставили его под удар ПВО Сирии, Ил-20 был сбит ракетой комплекса С-200 в 22.03. Погибли 15 российских военнослужащих.

Всю полноту ответственности за катастрофу Минобороны РФ возложило на израильские ВВС и тех, кто принимал решение о воздушном ударе. По данным Минобороны, российская сторона уведомила Израиль о трагедии в 22.29, попросив убрать из зоны катастрофы истребители F-16, однако они продолжали находиться там, по данным радаров, до 22.40, а уведомление от израильской стороны о том, что самолеты покинули зону, было получено только в 22.53, то есть через 50 минут после поражения российского самолета зенитной ракетой. "

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180924/1529221992.html


" АНКАРА, 24 сен — РИА Новости, Федор Смирнов. Поставка в Сирию зенитно-ракетного комплекса (ЗРК) С-300 укрепит безопасность в регионе и не несет угрозу для Турции, считает директор турецкого Центра стратегических исследований Kafkassam (Анкара) Хасан Октай.

Министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу 24 сентября огласил меры по повышению безопасности российских военнослужащих в Сирии в ответ на крушение Ил-20, ответственность за которое Россия возложила на Израиль. По словам министра, в соответствии с поручением президента, Москва оснастит командные пункты сирийских ПВО автоматизированными системами управления, которые есть только у ВС РФ, а также будет осуществлять радиоэлектронное подавление спутниковой навигации, бортовых РЛС и систем связи боевой авиации, атакующей объекты на сирийской территории, а самое главное — в течение двух недель передаст Сирии комплекс С-300. Министр отметил, что Россия в 2013 году по просьбе Израиля приостановила поставки С-300 Сирии, но сейчас ситуация изменилась, и не по вине РФ.

"Систему С-200 в Сирии необходимо менять. Россия хочет поставить туда С-300 для того, чтобы лучше защищать свои военные базы. Поэтому в любом случае это повысит уровень безопасности в регионе, и Сирия сможет отражать воздушные атаки. С точки зрения Турции, которая признает территориальную целостность Сирии, это будет на пользу. Поскольку Турция с Россией принципиально договорились по Сирии, маршруты турецких самолетов у российской стороны есть, и Россия будет контролировать применение ЗРК, турецким самолетам это не угрожает", — сказал Октай РИА Новости.

Он отметил, что этот шаг вызовет серьезное беспокойство у Израиля. "Риск прямого военного конфликта с участием России и Израиля минимален, но его не следует сбрасывать со счетов. Поэтому Израилю, который будет стремиться его избежать, придется вести себя в регионе более осмотрительно", — добавил собеседник агентства. "


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20180924/1529221761.html



Уважаемый ZHeN и неуважаемый флудер Red307, а ветка "сирийский кризис-то здесь причём ? ))

Ведь в "Матчасти" есть достаточно профильных веток, для обсуждения оборудования и различных ЛА, например))

----------


## cemichael

У перекрестия наложение двух каналов. Потому и получается сверхконтрастность, от наложения слоев. Перекрестие поверх этих двух слоев. И никакой редактуры там нет...
Значит никто не в курсе работы.

----------


## Red307

> У перекрестия наложение двух каналов. Потому и получается сверхконтрастность, от наложения слоев. Перекрестие поверх этих двух слоев. И никакой редактуры там нет...
> Значит никто не в курсе работы.


Значит у меня картинки с другого "су-35"

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Путин объяснил Нетаньяху, зачем Россия поставит Сирии С-300*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/34838577/?frommail=1

По инициативе израильской стороны состоялся телефонный разговор президента России Владимира Путина с премьер-министром Израиля Биньямином Нетаньяху, сообщила пресс-служба Кремля.
«Премьер-министр Израиля еще раз выразил соболезнования в связи с гибелью военнослужащих, находившихся на борту сбитого 17 сентября в Сирии российского самолета Ил-20», — говорится в сообщении.

В нем отмечается, что «продолжено обсуждение обстоятельств случившегося с учетом того, что представленная израильскими военными информация об операции их авиации над сирийской территорией расходится с выводами Минобороны России».

«Российская сторона исходит из того, что именно действия ВВС Израиля стали основной причиной трагедии», — подчеркивается в сообщении.

По информации пресс-службы Кремля, «Владимир Путин акцентировал, что принятые Россией решения по укреплению боевых возможностей сирийских ПВО — адекватны сложившейся ситуации и направлены, прежде всего, на предотвращение любой потенциальной угрозы жизни российских военнослужащих, выполняющих задачи по борьбе с международным терроризмом».

В понедельник 24 сентября министр обороны Сергей Шойгу объявил, что Россия в течение двух недель передаст сирийским военным зенитный ракетный комплекс С-300. По его словам, Москва оснастит командные пункты сирийских соединений ПВО автоматизированными системами управления.

*ИМХО:* Этот С-300 будет отслеживаемой целью от момента его погрузки в России. И как только сирийцы развернут у себя этот С-300, через "минуту" (в смысле в любой момент) он будет без проблем уничтожен либо израильтянами, либо американцами. Как варианты наземно или с воздуха... Хотя могут для прикола опять "наших партнёров по газовой трубэ и С400" - турков прислать...

----------


## OKA

"  Создание бесполётной зоны в Латакии над территорией военной базы РФ позволит избежать страшной трагедии с Ил-20, заявил журналистам в понедельник глава оборонного комитета Совфеда Виктор Бондарев.

"Следует создать бесполётную зону и объявить во всеуслышание, что любые несанкционированные объекты, замеченные в воздушном пространстве над Хмеймимом, будут уничтожаться безоговорочно", — сказал сенатор.

По словам сенатора, о создании такой бесполетной зоны нужно предупредить всех и вся заранее. "И предупредить, что работа по уничтожению террористов должна проводиться с заблаговременным уведомлением Российской Федерации, нашего ограниченного военного контингента в Сирии и ПВО Сирии. Причём не за минуту или две, а минимум за два-три дня", — подчеркнул политик.

"В противном случае мы будем уничтожать любые несогласованные с нами летательные аппараты в воздушном пространстве над Хмеймимом и не будем нести ответственность за потери со стороны "неопознанных летающих объектов", — предупредил Бондарев.

Сенатор уверен, что это охладит пыл тех членов международного сообщества, которые считают, что "им всё позволено"..."

https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20180924/1529235113.html



" Заявления Вашингтона об угрозе эскалации обстановки в Сирии в результате поставки Дамаску российских зенитных ракетных комплексов С-300 неоправданны, заявил замглавы МИД РФ Сергей Рябков.

"Мы, конечно, внимательно отнеслись к комментариям высокопоставленных лиц США по данному вопросу. Естественно, такого рода решения нами принимаются после детального и глубокого анализа всех обстоятельств и всех аспектов развития обстановки. Поэтому не может быть и речи ни о каком действии с нашей стороны, которое направлено, как утверждают американские коллеги, на эскалацию обстановки. Такую постановку вопроса мы не считаем оправданной", - сказал Рябков "Интерфаксу" в понедельник.

Так высокопоставленный дипломат прокомментировал заявление помощника президента США по нацбезопасности Джона Болтона о том, что поставка Сирии С-300 направлена на эскалацию конфликта и что это станет для России "крупной ошибкой".

"Мы бы хотели обратиться с призывом к американским коллегам более трезво, взвешенно и без предубеждений подходить к нашим действиям в этой ситуации, как и во всех других ситуациях", - подчеркнул Рябков.

В понедельник министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу объявил, что Россия в течение двух недель передаст сирийским военным зенитный ракетный комплекс С-300. Такое решение Москва приняла после гибели самолета Ил-20 в Средиземном море, который был сбит сирийскими системами ПВО. Как заявили в Минобороны РФ, под удар Ил-20 подставили израильские самолеты, обстрелявшие ракетами сирийскую Латакию."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/630481



" ЛОНДОН, 24 сен — РИА Новости, Денис Ворошилов. Британское правительство готово разместить в стране участников работавшей в Сирии организации "Белые каски" и членов их семей. Соответствующее совместное заявление выпустили МИД, МВД и Министерство по международному развитию.

"Согласно существующей программе переселения подвергающихся опасности лиц, МВД страны совместно с Управлением Верховного комиссара ООН по делам беженцев, Министерством по международному развитию и Министерством жилищного строительства работает над тем, чтобы переселить (в Британию) семьи (участников "Белых касок")", — говорится в полученном РИА Новости заявлении.

Так, глава МИД Британии Джереми Хант назвал активистов "Белых касок" героями современности.

"Их уважают за отвагу, спасение жизней, их номинировали на Нобелевскую премию мира. Мы рады, что первые "Белые каски" переселятся в Британию", — заявил министр.

Глава МВД страны Саджид Джавид, в свою очередь, заявил, что "Белые каски" спасли тысячи жизней. 

"Я горжусь тем, что Британия принимает этих смелых людей и их семьи, дает им возможность начать жизни заново", — заявил Джавид.

В заявлении утверждается, что "Белые каски" как "организация гражданской обороны" спасла жизни более чем 115 тысяч человек.

Организация "Белые каски" получила известность благодаря роликам в интернете, в которых активисты в характерной униформе спасают мирных жителей из-под завалов. Однако параллельно появлялись и видеозаписи, где видно, как члены той же организации снимают постановочные кадры. В российском МИД заявляли, что деятельность "Белых касок" — часть информационной кампании по дискредитации сирийских властей и военных.

На прошлой неделе российское посольство в Лондоне назвало "Белые каски" группой провокаторов.

Ведомство ссылается на данные из разных источников, из которых следует, что "Белые каски" аффилированы с террористами. Посольство напомнило, что активистов не раз ловили на фейковых репортажах, в том числе на постановочной "химической атаке в Идлибе".

Представитель посольства выразил сожаление, что "эта группа <…> пробавляется щедрыми пожертвованиями правительств западных стран, в том числе Великобритании"."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180924/1529254990.html

Англам они точно понравятся) , Ну или пригодятся, на всяк случай))



" Алеппо
Несколько сотен боевиков «Сирийской свободной армии» было переброшено из Африна в населенные пункты Сармада и Кафр-Кермин, сообщает источник в Telegram (@News_of_the_north). На вооружении у отряда ССА находятся танки и другая бронетехника. Предполагается, что эти боевики будут участвовать в предстоящей операции против террористических группировок, которые отвергли российско-турецкие договоренности по созданию демилитаризованной зоны вокруг Идлиба.
Одновременно с этим, в самом городе Африн подпольные ячейки «Отрядов народной самообороны» снова провели диверсионную атаку на силы группировки «Лива Султан Мурад», входящую в состав ССА. Об этом пишет источник в Twitter (@liongeneral19). По предварительным данным, курдам удалось ликвидировать трех боевиков данного формирования.
Информагентство Al-Manar News сообщает, что боевики Демократических сил Сирии (SDF) продолжают массово арестовывать гражданских в Манбидже.

Идлиб

По сообщениям арабоязычного издания Baladi News, в Джиср-аш-Шугуре прошло совещание главарей радикальных вооруженных группировок «Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам», «Исламская партия Туркестана», «Джейш аль-Изза» и «Хурас ад-Дин». По итогам совещания, командиры террористов снова заявили о своем отказе сдавать тяжелое вооружение и поддержать российско-турецкое соглашение по созданию демилитаризованной зоны вокруг Идлиба.
В населенном пункте Маарет Хурма на юге провинции Идлиб прогремел взрыв, передает местный источник на своей странице в социальной сети Twitter (@xxcc40001).

Twitter-канал (@drahmdmerei) пишет, что несколько бригад Сирийской арабской армии(САА) вышли из провинции Идлиб. Напомним, правительственные войска выводят силы с линии соприкосновения с джихадистами, выполняя условия соглашения о создании в этой части региона демилитаризованной зоны.
Одновременно с этим на востоке региона зафиксированы перестрелки между САА и радикалами «Тахрир аш-Шам», сообщает военный Telegram-канал (@nors2017).
Радикальные исламисты открыли огонь по позициям правительственных войск САР к северу от Абу Духура. Об этом пишет местный источник в своем микроблоге в социальной сети Twitter (@MasarPressNet). Ранее джихадисты атаковали гуманитарный коридор в этой части региона, из-за чего пришлось приостановить его работу.
Военный источник передает на своей странице в социальной сети Facebook (@TurkeySyr), что дополнительные силы ВС Турции вошли на территорию провинции Идлиб.

Хасака

Турецкая газета Yeni Safak раскрыла деятельность американских и израильских разведслужб в Сирии. Согласно опубликованной информации только за последние два года американская разведка вовлекла в свою деятельность более трех тысяч агентов в городах Хасака, Ракка, Дейр-эз-Зор, Манбидж, Айн-аль-Араб и Тель-Абъяд. Для вербовки агентов использовались религиозные учреждения и гуманитарные организации. Отмечается, что совместно с ЦРУ работало более 70 агентов израильского Моссада.

Дейр-эз-Зор

Банда «Исламского государства» пыталась перебраться через Евфрат и атаковать расположения правительственных сил САР, передает военный источник в своем микроблоге в социальной сети Twitter (@islamicworldupd). По сведениям автора публикации, сирийская армия обстреляла террористов, предотвратив их проникновение на западный берег реки.
Неизвестные атаковали позиции Демократических сил Сирии (SDF) в населенном пункте Хаваидж, передает информационное агентство Al-Manar News. В результате обстрела было убито два боевика курдских военизированных отрядов.
Еще один член «демократических сил» был ликвидирован террористами «Исламского государства» в поселении Аль-Бахра. Об этом пишет Al-Manar News.
Местный источник сообщает на своей странице в социальной сети Twitter (@ RisboLensky) о протестах мирных жителей в деревне Свейдан, вызванных тем, что курдские радикалы сожги несколько магазинов в поселении.  
Боевики Демократических сил Сирии (SDF) обстреляли мирных жителей населенного пункта Свейдан, вышедших на митинг, передает местный источник в своем микроблоге в социальной сети Twitter (@EuphratesPost). Отмечается, что акция протеста была вызвана тем, что курды подожгли несколько магазинов в поселении. Сообщается также, что радикалы SDF взяли под стражу несколько участников акции.
Террористы «Исламского государства», скрывающиеся на захваченных курдами территориях Дейр-эз-Зора, продолжают вести обстрел расположения правительственных сил в окрестностях Абу Кемаля. Об этом пишет военный Twitter-канал (@MasarPressNet).

Хама

Радикальные исламисты «Тахрир аш-Шам»переправили груз с ядовитыми химическими веществами в район Аль-Латамины, сообщает информационное агентство Muraselon. Ранее сообщалось, что террористы подконтрольного «Джебхат ан-Нусре» альянса совместно с членами организации «Белые каски» готовят провокации с применением химоружия в провинции Идлиб.  

Сувейда

Сирийская арабская армия (САА) продолжает продвигаться в районе вулканического плато Ас-Сафа на северо-востоке провинции Эс-Сувейда. Военный источник передает в своем микроблоге в социальной сети Twitter (@StrategicNews1), что бойцы правительственных войск САР выбили террористов «Исламского государства» с ряда позиций.

Twitter-канал (@Syrian_Uruk) сообщает, что в регион прибыло подкрепление САА из провинции Идлиб. "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5031665

Организации запрещённые в РФ :

Единый федеральный список организаций, в том числе иностранных и международных организаций, признанных в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации террористическими :: Федеральная Служба Безопасности

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Информация с индикаторов пункта боевого управления зенитной ракетной системы С-400 ВКС России с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии 17.09.2018.
На экране (время 22:01:27): Ил-20М ВКС России, F-16 ВВС Израиля и ЗУР комплекса С-200 ПВО САР. 

Кадр из видео Министерство обороны Российской Федерации.

----------


## николай-78

*Тов.Инженер*: Вы нашли замечательный кадр. Это не бестолковые мультики которые в последнее время показывали. Который подтверждает то что виновников нужно искать в зеркале.  Ракета 200-я полуактивная -тырубить подсвет и все. В похожей ситуации в конце 80-х палили в нейтральных водах по RС-135 с 31-го 33 ракетой, ну и выключили станцию, все кончилось замечательно. И также на полигоне Сарышаган в 1982г при стрельбах хотиловского иапа сбили 25ПД с самолета ведомого. В 25 км от базы ВКС работают боевые самолеты не особенно дружественной страны и мы "жентельменам" верим на слово. Да русские всегда были сильны задним умом. Да и на 2-х стульях сразу не усидеть:и для шиитов быть хорошими, и для евреев... В первую очередь надо любить себя! А сейчас всё: и помехи, и С-300, и запрет полетов, и взаимодействие. Это все надо было делать когда 24 сбили.

----------


## Red307

Подлет ракеты к "прячущемуся" за Ил-20 Ф-16

----------


## cobra_73

> *Тов.Инженер*1. Который подтверждает то что виновников нужно искать в зеркале.  Ракета 200-я полуактивная -тырубить подсвет и все.................... 2. В первую очередь надо любить себя! А сейчас всё: и помехи, и С-300, и запрет полетов, и взаимодействие. Это все надо было делать когда 24 сбили.


По пункту один - есть один нъюанс.  В С-200 есть режим стрельбы по помехопостановщику с перезахватом на траектории. Как и во всякой катастрофе мы можем иметь с сочетанием кучи факторов.
По пункту два - все верно. Я с вами согласен на все 100.

----------


## николай-78

> По пункту один - есть один нъюанс.  В С-200 есть режим стрельбы по помехопостановщику с перезахватом на траектории.


Я в С-200 не очень... Что она летит на излучатель помех?? И кто тогда помехи ставил Ил-20 или Ф-16??? Или ещё ньюансы появятся. Да и какова эффективность работы С-200 за все время конфликта-"минус 1" Я внимательно посмотрел данный брифинг и думаю ваши *cobra_73* замечания по поводу перезахвата на помеху-в данном случае не к месту. А по мне уж после уничтожения Ил-20, Ф-16-который "все спровоцировал" надо было завалить С-400 и потом сказать что мы посчитали что ... 2 варианта: атаковал Ил-20 или авиабазу. И главное не забыть извиниться за содеянное. Израиль бы потом заявки на полеты утверждал в Москве и за полгода.

----------


## KAV

Вот надыбал в сети...




> Немного про сбитый Ил 20
> Так как я в военном училище изучал зенитный ракетный комплекс С200В и много лет на нем прослужил, то могу сказать следующее: арабы не могли спутать Ф16 с Ил 20. Это то же самое, как спутать гвоздь с расческой. На экране у оператора захвата в кабине К2 комплекса С200В, Ф16 выглядит как гвоздь, ну может быть как три гвоздя вместе, то Ил20, из-за винтов, дает на экране расческу ( в ЗРВ даже такой термин был). Такую засветку дают все винтомоторные самолеты. Поясню: на экран индикатора оператора захвата приходит первичный, почти необработанный отраженный сигнал от цели. Все поверхности реактивного самолета, от которых отражается сигнал, неподвижны. Поэтому отраженный сигнал формируется от нескольких "блестящих точек" самолета, имеет примерно одну и ту же частоту и представляет из себя обычно две –три стоящих рядом вертикальных линии. От винтового самолета, за счет эффекта Доплера, (винты на нем вращаются и дают разные доплеровские добавки к частоте отраженного сигнала) отраженный сигнал в виде вертикальных полос занимает практически весь экран. Это два вида отраженных сигналов, визуально хорошо различимы. Любое обучение операторов захвата, и других членов боевого расчета, начинается с объяснения именно этих различий. Я уверен, что наши спецы, которые готовили этот арабский расчет, это им объясняли. Мало того, в кабине К2 комплекса С200В есть штатный имитатор целей. На нём как раз и происходит обучение л/с операторов и офицера пуска и офицера-стреляющего. В нем предусмотрена имитация всех типов целей, и он прекрасно имитирует винтовой самолет. 
> Надо отметить, что система С200В довольно сложная в эксплуатации и обслуживании. Для того, что бы пустить ракету, надо произвести хренову кучу разных операций. Они должны быть чётко скоординированы и с боевым расчетом К9 (пункт управления, который дает разрешение на пуск) и с боевым расчетом К3, (из которой производится управление стартовым комплексом дивизиона. Именно этот расчет готовит ракету к пуску). Неподготовленный и нетренированный боевой расчет такого сделать просто не сможет. Если им удалось пустить ракету, то они были явно подготовлены и не знать различий в отметках от цели винтового и реактивного самолетов, просто не могли.
> Я не знаю, используется ли в Сирии запросчик «свой-чужой». Но во время моей службы, на импортируемую за границу технику, запросчики не ставились. Это была техника под грифом «Совершенно секретно». 
> Существует версия, что сирийский расчет вначале захватил, сопровождал и пускал ракету по Ф16, а те сделали противоракетный маневр и в диаграмму направленности антенны попал наш самолет, с явно большей эффективной отражающей поверхностью. Ракета автоматически навелась на него, и произошел подрыв. Да, такое возможно, но только при одном условии - на наш самолет нужно было «светить» радаром. Если бы не было отраженного сигнала, то ракета ушла бы на самоликвидацию. Значит, арабы наш самолет сопровождали радиолокатором, а раз сопровождали, то отраженный сигнал от цели видели на индикаторе захвата. Мало того, при смене цели, оператор захвата сам должен был вручную перезахватить новую цель на автоматическое сопровождение. Если в процессе наведения ракеты на цель явно сменился тип отраженного сигнала, то любой командир боевого расчета должен адекватно среагировать - выключить мощность. Это выучка любого расчета. Когда на полигоне стреляют по крылатой ракете-мишени, запускаемой с носителя Ту16, там тоже есть эмпирическая возможность захватить носитель вместо крм. И во всех регламентирующих документах по боевым стрельбам жестко указано, что если меняется тип цели, необходимо мгновенно прекратить её сопровождение.


Далее по ссылке. Там и картинки есть отображения целей на экране СПЦ С-200

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00022130251175

----------


## николай-78

ну тогда и брифинг и объяснения обнаруженные *KAV* все сошлось - "створивание" целей и перезахват цели. Там ведь вид с точки стояния С-400, а не С-200.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я в С-200 не очень... Что она летит на излучатель помех?? И кто тогда помехи ставил Ил-20 или Ф-16??? Или ещё ньюансы появятся. Да и какова эффективность работы С-200 за все время конфликта-"минус 1" Я внимательно посмотрел данный брифинг и думаю ваши *cobra_73* замечания по поводу перезахвата на помеху-в данном случае не к месту. А по мне уж после уничтожения Ил-20, Ф-16-который "все спровоцировал" надо было завалить С-400 и потом сказать что мы посчитали что ... 2 варианта: атаковал Ил-20 или авиабазу. И главное не забыть извиниться за содеянное. Израиль бы потом заявки на полеты утверждал в Москве и за полгода.


я С-200 тоже таки не очень. Я Осу-МА/Ураган учил. Кто мешает полистать ТО и ИЭ в конце концов? Там есть варианты кроме штатного непрерывного подсвета цели.
Первый - перезахват цели спустя не более 5-6 секунд после старта. 
Второй - стрельба по помехопостановщику. Тогда режим захват подсвеченной цели/наведение на помеху может выполняться многократно за цикл наведения ЗУР. В брифинге ясно было сказано что евреи ставили помехи...

Насчет уничтожения Ф-16 я целиком согласен. Однако кто бы это решение принял? Уж больно ситуация там была не однозначная.

----------


## Red307

А лётчики на форуме есть? Расскажите, это норма, после атаки целей, не лететь домой, а "дежурить" в пределах досягаемости вражеской ПВО?

----------


## николай-78

*сobra_73*  на какой минуте видематериала брифинга осуждаемого в данный момент  генерал-майор Канашенков И.Е. упоминает о помехах. А вот что говорили раньше мне не интересно-это не подтверждено видеоматериалами. Да и внимательно читайте что я написал , то преиначивайте написанное мною . Но если по Вашей версии почему ракета не полетела на постановщик помех Ф-16??

----------


## OKA

" Израильский военно-политический кабинет по безопасности отдал во вторник распоряжение Армии обороны Израиля продолжать действия против военного закрепления Ирана в Сирии, не прекращая координации по Сирии с военными РФ. Об этом говорится в сообщении кабинета, распространенном израильской правительственной пресс-службой.

"Военно-политический кабинет министров поручил Армии обороны Израиля продолжать действовать против военного закрепления Ирана в Сирии, продолжая координацию по безопасности с Россией", - указывается в распространенном ведомством коммюнике. "Министры разделяют скорбь народа России в связи с гибелью экипажа российского самолета [Ил-20] в результате безответственных действий сирийской армии", - говорится также в документе.

Для того, чтобы обезопасить военные силы двух государств от случайных столкновений на сирийской территории, осенью 2015 года Израиль и РФ наладили механизм деконфликтизации, для чего при генштабе еврейского государства был создан специальный координационный центр..."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5602213


" Погибшие при крушении Ил-20 в Сирии военные представлены к орденами Мужества, их семьям будет оказана помощь, сообщили во вторник в Минобороны РФ.

"15 российских военнослужащих, погибших 17 сентября при крушении Ил-20 ВКС России, за самоотверженность, мужество и отвагу, проявленные при выполнении боевых задач в Сирийской Арабской Республике представлены командованием к награждению орденами Мужества посмертно. Семьям погибших Министерством обороны РФ оказывается вся необходимая поддержка и помощь", - сказали в Минобороны.

Российский самолет радиоэлектронной разведки и борьбы Ил-20 был сбит вечером 17 сентября над Средиземным морем, когда возвращался на авиабазу Хмеймим после мониторинга наземной обстановки в провинции Идлиб. В Минобороны РФ сообщили, что он был сбит ракетой сирийского зенитного ракетного комплекса С-200, когда тот вел огонь по четырем израильским самолетам F-16, которые атаковали объекты в провинции Латакия. В настоящее время на месте падения Ил-20 в 27 км западнее порта Баниас проводится поисковая операция по извлечению из воды тел 15 погибших членов экипажа и обломков самолета.

Минобороны РФ возложило вину за произошедшее на израильские ВВС. По данным российского оборонного ведомства, израильские военные предупредили о нанесении ударов по сирийским объектам всего за минуту и неверно указали направление работы истребителей F-16, что не позволило вовремя вывести Ил-20 из-под удара сирийских систем ПВО и привело к гибели российских военнослужащих. Такая позиция России подкрепляется объективными данными радаров комплекса С-400 и записями переговоров с израильской стороной."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5602218


" 1. Россия на первом этапе поставит в Сирии от двух до четырех полковых комплектов С-300, а позднее их число будет доведено до 6-8. Все комплексы ПВО Сирии будут объединены в единую систему на основе разработок концерна "Алмаз-Антей". Как заявил бывший главком ВВС Бондарев, С-300 будут развернуты в разных частях Сирии.
2. Кроме того, Россия перебросила в Хмеймим дополнительные истребители (8 Су-30 и Су-35), для прикрытия развертывания новых комплексов ПВО. Кроме того в Хмеймиме будет развернута станция "Красуха-4"
3. Нетаньяху снова позвонили Путину и заявил, что Израиль не имеет отношения к гибели Ил-20, но судя по поставкам комплексов ПВО в Сирию, вопрос уже решен и израильские оправдания не рассматриваются как существенные. В прессе Израиль дискутировать отказывается, что намекает на то, что после вчершнего брифанга МО РФ, Израиль со своими "аргументами" очень жидко обделался и включил обиженку.
4. Министр обороны Израиля Либерман заявил, что Израиль все равно продолжит бомбить Сирию - вполне естественная реакция от государства, которое официально поддерживает терроризм в Сирии и которое не может смириться с тем, что стратегически Израиль в Сирии уже проиграл. Для России будет не вариант не использовать С-300 в Сирии, так как это будет означать потерю лица. Поэтому с очень высокой долей вероятности, при попытках Израиля начать авиаудары в зонах, где находятся российские военные, эти комплексы могут быть демонстративно применены. МО РФ также озвучило, что эти комплексы будут применяться и против самолетов американской коалиции, чтобы защитить Сирию от неспровоцированных атак.
5. Кроме того, ВВС Израиля заявили, что могут направить на Хмеймим столько ракет, что российские ПВО не смогут их сбить все. Думаю, не далек тот час, когда Израилю напомнят о возможностях ракетных комплексов стратегического назначения с разделяющимися ядерными боеголовками. Гопников-неадекватов так или иначе надо возвращать к реальности.
6. Разумеется, в свете этого, тем более невероятно, что Иран и "Хезбалла" прекратят свое присутствие в Сирии, наоборот, на фоне истерики Израиля, можно ожидать дальнейшего укрепления иранских позиции в Сирии, Ираке и Ливане и росте возможностей Хезбаллы, что является лучшим свидетельством "успешности" политики Нетаньяху, который сейчас подтолкнул Израиль к прямой конфронтации с РФ, лишаясь даже той свободы рук, которую еще недавно имел.
7. Возможно, в свете подобного развития событий, имеет смысл рассматреть варианты с поставкой современных комплексов ПВО Ирану, который с удовольствием их купит. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4479519.html

----------


## Red307

> " 1. Россия на первом этапе поставит в Сирии от двух до четырех полковых комплектов С-300, а позднее их число будет доведено до 6-8. Все комплексы ПВО Сирии будут объединены в единую систему на основе разработок концерна "Алмаз-Антей". Как заявил 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4479519.html


Вот эти семь пунктов от полковника... разве размещение порнографических материалов не запрещено на форуме?
И после этого ещё меня называют флудером...

----------


## николай-78

* Red307* А можно обойтись без огромных цитат. Тебя только за это нужно отправить на скамейку запасных. А вообще Израиль развратила безнаказанность и вседозволенность, такие хамские действия вблизи базы ВКС...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот эти семь пунктов от полковника...





> имеет смысл рассматреть


 :Confused:

----------


## Red307

> * Red307* А можно обойтись без огромных цитат. Тебя только за это нужно отправить на скамейку запасных.


Сорри. Я что-то думал, что форум сам укоротит цитату. Сейчас исправлю.


> А вообще Израиль развратила безнаказанность и вседозволенность, такие хамские действия вблизи базы ВКС...


Не надо забывать, что Израиль там 70 лет непрерывно воевал с арабами, и тут мы такие красивые заявились. С какой стати они должны остановиться? Они видали (бомбили) базы и покруче. И это не "хамство". Они так воюют


П.с.
Вот кстати уже прикидки пошли.


Не думаю, что Израилю понравится нижняя точка треугольника.

----------


## cobra_73

> *сobra_73*  то преиначивайте написанное мною .


Вот вы сейчас вообще о чем?




> *сobra_73*  Но если по Вашей версии почему ракета не полетела на постановщик помех Ф-16??


При режиме наведение на помехопостановщик, возможен перезахват цели (многократный) на траектории это раз. И кто сказал что Ил в этот момент не ставил помехи?

----------


## Казанец

> и тут мы такие красивые заявились.


Неправда. В той или иной форме/количестве мы присутствовали там всегда (некоторые утверждают, что с античных времён)




> С какой стати они должны остановиться?


Из соображений собственной безопасности. И так уже было не раз за последние 70 лет, останавливались.

----------


## Red307

> Из соображений собственной безопасности. И так уже было не раз за последние 70 лет, останавливались.


Если "из соображений собственной безопасности", то у них, в отличие от нас, там пока все в порядке. И бомбят они не просто так - Иран, одна из последних наиболее упоротых антисемитских стран, пытается размещать там свои войска и вооружение. А мы делаем вид, что не видим.

Кстати, интересная штука получается. Турки сбили Су-24 - получайте С-400. Сирийцы сбили Ил-20 - вот вам С-300. Что за логика у нас странная, и что надо сбить, что бы получить С-500?

----------


## cobra_73

> И бомбят они не просто так - Иран, одна из последних наиболее упоротых антисемитских стран, пытается размещать там свои войска и вооружение. А мы делаем вид, что не видим.


Так что там с ударами Ирана по Израилю? 
И кстати а отчего мы должны замечать действия Ирана?

----------


## Red307

> Так что там с ударами Ирана по Израилю? 
> И кстати а отчего мы должны замечать действия Ирана?


С мая месяца не стреляют. Видно их хорошо прореживают.

Мы много чего не замечаем. Даже того, кто сбивает наш самолёт. А потом как что случится, охи-ахи. Сразу искать виноватых начинаем.

----------


## Казанец

> Если "из соображений собственной безопасности", то у них, в отличие от нас, там пока все в порядке. И бомбят они не просто так - Иран, одна из последних наиболее упоротых антисемитских стран, пытается размещать там свои войска и вооружение. А мы делаем вид, что не видим


Это у них-то всё в порядке? А когда будет считаться что "не в порядке"? Когда ядрёной бомбой долбанёт-таки кто-нибудь? Да и на счёт терроризма у нас потише будет, чем у них. Это ведь не у нас посреди бела дня кого-то давят, режут, взрывают. А что кто-то где-то войска размещает, так это уж про США, а не про Иран. Вся наша граница американскими, а не иранскими базами утыкана.

----------


## Red307

> Это у них-то всё в порядке? А когда будет считаться что "не в порядке"? Когда ядрёной бомбой долбанёт-таки кто-нибудь? Да и на счёт терроризма у нас потише будет, чем у них. Это ведь не у нас посреди бела дня кого-то давят, режут, взрывают. А что кто-то где-то войска размещает, так это уж про США, а не про Иран. Вся наша граница американскими, а не иранскими базами утыкана.


Что-то вы путаете. У евреев больше режут и взрывают не потому, что у них такие слабые органы правопорядка, а потому что начиная с 48го года арабский мир собирается "утопить Израиль в море". Нас никто топить не собирается. Это как бы две большие разницы. И если США размещает базы вокруг нас, то не для того, что бы по нашим городам стрелять "касамами". 
Предлагаю тут не затрагивать тему баз США. Это не тот пример.
Могу напомнить вам, что было у нас с терактами, когда шли чеченские войны.

----------


## Казанец

> не потому,  а потому


А это абсолютно неважно. Как говорил один из них: а может в консерватории что-то не так? И ничего я не путаю, и напоминать мне ничего не надо. Не дорос ещё, мне напоминать.

----------


## LansE293

> Вот вы сейчас вообще о чем?
> При режиме наведение на помехопостановщик, возможен перезахват цели (многократный) на траектории это раз. И кто сказал что Ил в этот момент не ставил помехи?


На соседнем форуме спросил спеца по С-200. Вот, насколько понял как это могло быть даже без всяких хитрых помех.
Сирийский оператор сопровождал F-16 (цель №1), ГСН ЗУР 5в21 (такая у сирийцев на вооружении) принимала отраженный от цели №1 сигнал. В результате маневра цели №1 в луч РЛС попадает ИЛ-20 (цель №2). Если все произойдет быстро без перерыва сигнала или срыв автосопровождения будет кратковременным, то ЗУР пойдет на цель №2 и поразит ее. Но это в том случае, если оператор не заметил или не успел среагировать на изменение отметки цели (мб принял за помеху или дистанция от ИЛ-20 до ракеты была очень небольшая). В любом случае оператор дб некоторое время подсвечивать ИЛ-20 вместо F-16, что конечно очень печально.
И остается вопрос, намеренно израильский F-16 спрятался за ИЛ-20 (маневр требует точного знания взаиморасположения ЗРК, ИЛ-20 и F-16 в пространстве, ) или это трагическая случайность.

----------


## Red307

> А это абсолютно неважно. Как говорил один из них: а может в консерватории что-то не так? И ничего я не путаю, и напоминать мне ничего не надо. Не дорос ещё, мне напоминать.


"В консерватории не так", это то, что из просто хотят уничтожить, а они против? 

Я не умоляю ваших познаний, поэтому не напоминаю, а считаю возмжным чуть подкорректировать нить разговора, поскольку вы немного запутались в логике рассуждений.))
Ну а так то конечно "не дорос". Особенно в плане сборки моделей. Говорю без ехидства.

----------


## stream

*В Израиле уже обсудили, как будут бороться с С-300*

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/xdey/v-i...51ca?from=feed

...В частности военный аналитик Александр Шульман привел примеры, как Израиль мог бы бороться с С-300. Один из таких способов – это захват и переправка С-300 в Израиль, для изучения способов борьбы с ним. Второй вариант - массированный ракетный удар по позициям С-300 и третий – создавать электронную заглушку во время проведения атак. Так, например в 2007 году, Израиль «ослеплял» ПВО Сирии и успешно проводил атаки используя F-15.

----------


## LansE293

> *В Израиле уже обсудили, как будут бороться с С-300*
> 
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/xdey/v-i...51ca?from=feed
> 
> ...В частности военный аналитик Александр Шульман привел примеры, как Израиль мог бы бороться с С-300. Один из таких способов – это захват и переправка С-300 в Израиль, для изучения способов борьбы с ним. Второй вариант - массированный ракетный удар по позициям С-300 и третий – создавать электронную заглушку во время проведения атак. Так, например в 2007 году, Израиль «ослеплял» ПВО Сирии и успешно проводил атаки используя F-15.


Эх, Шура Шульман, тут все давно украдено до нас:)))



> Израиль провел учения по борьбе с российским ЗРК С-300, находящимся на вооружении Греции, в ходе совместных военных маневров. Тестирование было проведено в апреле—мае этого года
> 
> Зенитно-ракетный комплекс С-300, 2011 год (Фото: Дмитрий Рогулин/ТАСС)
> Израильские военные протестировали боевые возможности российского ЗРК С-300, сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на военные и дипломатические источники. По словам собеседников агентства, для испытаний был использован комплекс, проданный Россией 18 лет назад Кипру, но сейчас размещенный на греческом острове Крит.
> 
> С-300 был активирован во время совместных греческо-израильских учений в апреле—мае этого года. Самолеты ВВС Израиля проверили, как действуют системы захвата и как их можно обмануть.
> 
> Один из источников рассказал, что Греция согласилась показать Израилю С-300 в действии по просьбе США. Источники сказали, что испытания могли проводиться и раньше — в ходе совместных учений в 2010 и 2012 годах.


Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/04/12/20...794748e63c1d2a

----------


## cobra_73

> И если США размещает базы вокруг нас, то не для того, что бы по нашим городам стрелять "касамами".


Ну да там отнють не Кассамы а нечто посерьезнее

----------


## cobra_73

> Сирийский оператор сопровождал F-16 (цель №1), ГСН ЗУР 5в21 (такая у сирийцев на вооружении) принимала отраженный от цели №1 сигнал. В результате маневра цели №1 в луч РЛС попадает ИЛ-20 (цель №2). Если все произойдет быстро без перерыва сигнала или срыв автосопровождения будет кратковременным, то ЗУР пойдет на цель №2 и поразит ее. Но это в том случае, если оператор не заметил или не успел среагировать на изменение отметки цели (мб принял за помеху или дистанция от ИЛ-20 до ракеты была очень небольшая). В любом случае оператор дб некоторое время подсвечивать ИЛ-20 вместо F-16, что конечно очень печально.


Спасибо интересно. Четко и конкретно..

----------


## OKA

" Российская сторона отвергла предложения Израиля направить в страну политиков для урегулирования ситуации после инцидента с самолетом Ил-20 над Средиземным морем, и в итоге в Москву отправилась израильская военная делегация, сообщает в среду газета Haaretz со ссылкой на источники.

Изначально, пишет газета, Израиль планировал отправить в Москву делегацию, которую должен был возглавить глава Совета национальной безопасности Израиля Меир Бен-Шабат. В состав делегации должны были войти представители Армии обороны Израиля и ее Генерального штаба. Россия отвергла такое предложение, пишет издание.

"Как сообщают несколько источников, рассматривалась возможность того, чтобы в Москву отправились премьер-министр Биньямин Нетаньяху или министр обороны Авигдор Либерман, чтобы попытаться все уладить", - сообщает Haaretz.

"Россия, однако, предпочла, чтобы контакты остались на профессиональном уровне между (командующим ВВС генерал-майором Амикамом) Норкиным и российским командующим военно-воздушными силами", - отмечает "Гаарец".

Во вторник Нетаньяху отправился на Генассамблею ООН в Нью-Йорк. Там в среду у него запланирована встреча с президентом США Дональдом Трампом. Как ожидается, пишет газета, тема напряженности в отношениях с Россией и ситуация в Сирии займет значительную часть встречи.

Командующий ВВС Израиля генерал-майор Норкин 20 сентября посетил в Москву в сопровождении представительной военной делегации для обсуждения инцидента со сбитым Ил-20. В Москве израильские военные представили доклад по происшествию.

Накануне Нетаньяху заявил, что они с президентом России Владимиром Путиным достигли договоренности о встрече военных делегаций двух стран, чтобы обсудить механизм по предотвращению конфликтов..."

https://www.interfax.ru/world/630712


" Алеппо. Боевики из района Рашиддин 4 (Rashiddeen 4) запустили несколько ракет и артиллерийских снарядов по густонаселенному району Нового Алеппо. В ответ на нападение джихадистов САА нанесла удары по позициям джихадистов. В регионе Африн, отрядами YPG убито шесть протурецких боевиков (TFSA).
Идлиб. Соглашение Турции и РФ по Идлибу помогло предотвратить кровопролитие и открыло путь к политическому урегулированию. Об этом заявил президент Турции Тайип Эрдоган во вторник на открытии общеполитических дебатов высокого уровня 73-й сессии Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН. Эрдоган отметил, что соглашение, подписанное на переговорах 17 сентября с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным в Сочи, позволило «предотвратить кровавые нападения в Идлибе, которые ранее имели место в других регионах республики». «Я верю, что это соглашение открыло путь к политическому урегулированию в Сирии», — сказал он. Президент Турции добавил, что цель Анкары «полностью отчистить от террористов территорию Сирии: от Манбиджа до границы с Ираком». «Я призываю все страны оказать поддержку поискам эффективного, справедливого и прочного политического решения, чтобы положить конец сирийскому конфликту, — добавил Эрдоган. — Я также хочу, чтобы государства продемонстрировали принципиальную позицию в отношении террористов». Он подчеркнул, что «те, кто направляет боевикам тысячи грузовиков и самолетов с оружием, позже сильно пострадают». Сирийская арабская армия вновь открыла гуманитарный переход Абу-Дахур (Abu Dhuhour).
Сувейда. В  регионе Аль-Сафа САА  продвинулась в районе Ард-Каа-аль-Банат (Ard Qaa al-Banat) и установили контроль над территорией Кабар-эль-Шейх-Хасан (Qabar al-Sheikh Hasan). "

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 25 сентября 2018 года

Отседа :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5033491






> Вот эти семь пунктов от полковника... разве размещение порнографических материалов не запрещено на форуме?
> И после этого ещё меня называют флудером...


Для флудера и знатока порнографических материалов, доп. информация для общения , или выражения своего мнения про качество публикуемых материалов Б.Рожиным (colonelcassad), размещена в "курилке" ))

Здесь :

http://forums.airforce.ru/kurilka/68...me/#post166904

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5035438

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/imagesatint/stat...20316602454018

----------


## OKA

> https://twitter.com/imagesatint/stat...20316602454018


 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5036131

" Ан-124-100 ВВС РФ RF-8052  совершил посадку на АБ Хмеймим

RF-F7333 Ту-154М Чкаловский - Латакия (Хмеймим) прибыл в Латакию час назад "




" Сирийская Арабская армия (САА) получит партию ракет малой дальности, вместе с системой С-300 от российских военных, сообщает сегодня утром газета "Аль-Ватан".
Согласно отчету "Аль-Ватан", сирийские военные будут получать российские и белорусские ракеты обороны, в том числе систему "панцирь-1С" и "Печора-2м"
В докладе "Аль-Ватан" подробно говорится о предполагаемых поставках ракет малой дальности; однако новая партия системы "панцирь-1С" не вызывает удивления, учитывая, что сирийские военные уже получают С-300.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/a…em-report/ "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5036256

----------


## OKA

" Cамолет ВКС РФ L-410UVP-E20 бортовой RF-36073 близ границ Израиля
http://www.intellitimes.co.il/2018/0...9%D7%A8%D7%99/

Как сообщает израильский источник, Россия начала проводить разведку Израиля со стороны Египта в районе н.п. Рафах, неподалеку от границы между Израилем и Египтом.

Там 26 сентября был замечен Let L-410UVP-E20, российский разведывательный самолет и военно-транспортный самолет.

Это максимальное приближение маршрутов полета самолетов российских ВКС к израильской границе после сбитого 18 сентября российского разведывательного самолета Ил-20 в ходе нападения израильских ВВС на объекты в Латакии, повлекшими кризис между двумя странами.

Мы затрудняемся ответит,что они там делал, но однозначно можно предположить, что в рамках взаимодействия с египетской армией он, возможно, высадил спецназ. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2716869.html

В каментах уже отметили, что Л-410 - просто транспортник.  Может и вез какое-то оборудование.


"Россия отправила в Сирию комплексы С-300 из Заполярья"

На последней неделе сентября Министерство обороны РФ продемонстрировало всему миру мобильность российской армии. Военно-транспортная авиация оперативно доставила ЗРК С-300 из Мурманской области в Сирию, сообщает "Уралинформбюро".

Первоначально в арабскую республику по решению Владимира Путина из Моздока были отправлены средства по радиоэлектронному подавлению систем навигации и связи.

"Это обеспечит централизованное управление всеми силами и средствами ПВО Сирии, ведение мониторинга воздушной обстановки и оперативную выдачу целей и указаний.
Но главное – будет гарантированная идентификация всех российских судов сирийскими средствами ПВО", - заявил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.

В середине недели на базу Хмеймим прилетел личный состав дивизионов ПВО - для этого, по словам анонимных источников, были задействованы несколько Ил-62 ВКС РФ.

Завершающий аккорд исполнили "Русланы" 28 сентября. Базирующиеся в Брянской области Ан-124 сначала долетели до Мурманской области, а затем с дозаправкой в Моздоке перелетели до Хмеймим.

"Российские ЗРК С-300 уже начали поступать в Сирию", - заявил в пятницу глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров после своего выступления на Генассамблее ООН в Нью-Йорке.

Как и предполагали эксперты, в арабскую республику были отправлены комплексы, находящиеся в резерве Минобороны. Данные С-300 находились в распоряжении 531-го гвардейского зенитно-ракетного полка в ЗАТО Александровск (Мурманская область). Сейчас на боевом дежурстве на Кольском полуострове стоят С-400."

https://www.uralinform.ru/news…apolyarya/

" Ан-124-100 RA-82032 на борту которого С-300,(без посадки в Моздоке),повернул в строну Каспия и через Иран устремился в Латакию(Хмеймим)
Вслед за «Русланом» в Сирийскую Арабскую Республику вылетел караван
RF-85155 Ту-154м МО РФ(личный состав ЗРС С-300)
RF-7341 Ил-76 МД(223 - лётного отряда МО РФ)
Обеспечивает авиационные перевозки в интересах государственных структур. "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5039084


"Вооруженная группировка "Фейлак аш-Шам" начала вывод своих формирований из пограничного района между сирийскими провинциями Идлиб и Алеппо, где к 15 октября планируется создать демилитаризованную зону. Как сообщил телеканал Al Mayadeen, боевики покидают свои позиции вместе с тяжелыми вооружениями.
"Фейлак аш-Шам" считается третьей по силе группировкой на северо-западе Сирии после экстремистской "Джебхат ан-Нусры" (запрещена в РФ) и исламистской "Ахрар аш-Шам". Ее командир Фадлялла аль-Хаджи возглавляет коалицию протурецких формирований, которые относятся к умеренной оппозиции.
Ранее, по сведениям газеты Asharq Al-Awsat, состоялось совещание представителей турецкого генштаба и полевых командиров, на котором Анкара потребовала от них вывести свои отряды с линии соприкосновения с правительственными войсками. Пока не все радикальные группировки согласились с ультиматумом, до сих пор не последовал ответ от главаря "Джебхат ан-Нусры" Абу Мухаммеда аль-Джулани.
Источники в Дамаске сообщили изданию, что в случае отказа террористов вывести свои силы из создаваемой буферной зоны военная операция на северо-западе Сирии будет возобновлена. В свою очередь представитель командования так называемой Сирийской свободной армии Ахмед Тоума выразил уверенность, что Анкара заставит радикалов покинуть свои базы."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5620221

----------


## Red307

Как аккуратно построено предложение




> Это максимальное приближение маршрутов полета самолетов российских ВКС к израильской границе после сбитого 18 сентября российского разведывательного самолета Ил-20 в ходе нападения израильских ВВС на объекты в Латакии, повлекшими кризис между двумя странами.


Вроде ни капли лжи, а не зная всей картины, можно подумать что сбили евреи.
Эта Диана определенно не простой блогер.

----------


## OKA

"  В небе Бл. Востока становится все теснее: на разведку каравана из России прибыл U-2S ВВС США

 


Сам караван из Ан-124-100 бортовой RA-82032,  Ту-154М бортовой RA-85155 и Ил-76МД 223-го летного отряда с позывным RFF7341:

 
И кто-то совсем секретный подтягивается (возможно, RC-135V Rivet Joint номер 64-14848 с авиабазы Souda Bay) ."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2717798.html

----------


## cemichael

> " Cамолет ВКС РФ L-410UVP-E20 бортовой RF-36073 близ границ Израиля
> http://www.intellitimes.co.il/2018/0...9%D7%A8%D7%99/
> 
> Как сообщает израильский источник, Россия начала проводить разведку Израиля со стороны Египта в районе н.п. Рафах, неподалеку от границы между Израилем и Египтом.
> 
> Там 26 сентября был замечен Let L-410UVP-E20, российский разведывательный самолет и военно-транспортный самолет.
> 
> Это максимальное приближение маршрутов полета самолетов российских ВКС к израильской границе после сбитого 18 сентября российского разведывательного самолета Ил-20 в ходе нападения израильских ВВС на объекты в Латакии, повлекшими кризис между двумя странами.
> 
> ...


Да это бред какой-то! Основанный на том, что в базе VirtualRadar источника данных, могли быть неверные сведения. Самолет с ICAO кодом 111111. Их по миру могут быть десятки (в следствии некорректной забивки в ответчик)... и если составитель базы когда-то самолет с таким хексом летающий на территории России внес в свою локальную базу как Л-410. То это совсем не факт, что в Египте летал он, а не какой-нибудь другой, с кодом ответчика забитым таким же криворуким рукожопом.

----------


## cemichael

http://planeradar.ru/virtualradar/Ic...m?icao=111111#

по логике интернет-расследователей наш Л-410 звездолет просто! То он в глубине Швеции летает, то из Крыма и Анапы в Ростов (там где он базируется и не покидал границы РФ). То у границы Израиля ошивается! То в Стамбуле на предельно малых высотах кружится. И все эти перемещения в течении недели-двух.

А если честно, то в Стамбуле с кодом 111111 летает TC-UNO, в Швеции B-EAST, в Египте это G-PIPZ или SP-BYK. И всех их объединяет то, что это самолеты BRM Aero Bristell (очевидно идущие с завода с зашитым ответчиком 111111). Только-то и всего...

----------


## OKA

" Ракетный удар по экстремистам в Сирии подтверждает решимость Тегерана в борьбе против терроризма. Об этом заявил в понедельник официальный представитель МИД Ирана Бахрам Гасеми.

"Ракетный удар Корпуса "стражей исламской революции" (КСИР, элитные части Вооруженных сил Ирана) по экстремистам показывает решимость Ирана в борьбе против терроризма", - цитирует Гасеми телеканал PressTV.

Ранее утром КСИР выпустил несколько баллистических ракет по территории Сирии к востоку от реки Евфрат, где, как утверждается, находились организаторы теракта в иранском Ахвазе. Через несколько минут после этого в район проведения операции были направлены иранские боевые дроны для мониторинга последствий удара и поражения целей противника в случае их обнаружения.

22 сентября во время военного парада в Ахвазе был совершен теракт. Огонь по людям открыли неизвестные вооруженные лица, находившиеся за трибуной. Не менее 29 человек погибли, еще около 60 получили ранения.

По данным иранского агентства ISNA, ответственность за атаку взяла на себя связанная с Саудовской Аравией группировка "Патриотическое арабское демократическое движение в Ахвазе". Агентство Reuters сообщило, что ответственность за теракт взяли боевики террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ).

Руководитель и духовный лидер Ирана аятолла Али Хаменеи заявил, что теракт в Ахвазе был организован Саудовской Аравией и ОАЭ при поддержке США."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5622140







> Да это бред какой-то! Основанный на том, что в базе VirtualRadar источника данных, могли быть неверные сведения. Самолет с ICAO кодом 111111. Их по миру могут быть десятки (в следствии некорректной забивки в ответчик)... и если составитель базы когда-то самолет с таким хексом летающий на территории России внес в свою локальную базу как Л-410. То это совсем не факт, что в Египте летал он, а не какой-нибудь другой, с кодом ответчика забитым таким же криворуким рукожопом.





> http://planeradar.ru/virtualradar/Ic...m?icao=111111#
> 
> по логике интернет-расследователей наш Л-410 звездолет просто! То он в глубине Швеции летает, то из Крыма и Анапы в Ростов (там где он базируется и не покидал границы РФ). То у границы Израиля ошивается! То в Стамбуле на предельно малых высотах кружится. И все эти перемещения в течении недели-двух.
> 
> А если честно, то в Стамбуле с кодом 111111 летает TC-UNO, в Швеции B-EAST, в Египте это G-PIPZ или SP-BYK. И всех их объединяет то, что это самолеты BRM Aero Bristell (очевидно идущие с завода с зашитым ответчиком 111111). Только-то и всего...


Вполне вероятно, почему нет))

Вопросы к http://www.intellitimes.co.il/2018/0...9%D7%A8%D7%99/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

https://www.instagram.com/fighter_bomber_/

----------


## Red307

> https://www.instagram.com/fighter_bomber_/


Удивительно, а где же белый квадратик под нелепым углом, который получается при "наложении двух каналов", "сверхконтрастность". и т.п.?

----------


## L39aero

Может потому что использовался один подканал? Не, надо обязательно все врубить) ф-22 и бомбер одно ж и то же

----------


## Red307

> Может потому что использовался один подканал? Не, надо обязательно все врубить) ф-22 и бомбер одно ж и то же


Я понимаю, что объяснить можно все, но самое интересное, почему оба "канала" находятся на одной платформе, при этом картинка одного была. наклонена относительно другого. ))

----------


## ZHeN

на скриншоте с Ф-22 картинки каналов не отклонены друг от друга, они совмещены

----------


## Red307

> на скриншоте с Ф-22 картинки каналов не отклонены друг от друга, они совмещены


Края белого прямоугольника "одного канала" не параллельны краям "второго канала'.

----------


## OKA

" Греческий след " ? ))

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2742409.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Red307

> " Греческий след " ? ))
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2742409.html


Эта Диана Михайлова похоже не в курсе, что Греция - член НАТО.

----------


## ZHeN

> Эта Диана Михайлова похоже не в курсе, что Греция - член НАТО.


да, сложилось такое впечатление по тексту
очень урапатриотично вышло

но если дочитать до конца, то в принципе ничего нескладного ... послали натовский разведывательный самолёт оценить насколько отличается излучение от родных греческих С-300ПМУ-1

----------


## Novator

Я думаю понятно,что С-300 более политика чем что-то действительно решающее (особенно с 4-мя ПУ) ,и тем не менее более интересна та инфа,что сирийцам поставять АСУ ПВО ,что в таком "наполненном" ЛА абсолютно разных стран небе нужно было сделать еще в 2015 ом году.Также МО вроде говорила  о том,что РЭБ теперь помехи ставить будет,если так ,то круто ,так как израильтяне свои удары наносят из Ливана,Средиземного моря, планирующими бомбами,где основная коррекция по GPS ,по идее ,если РЭБ хорошо отработает ,то бомбы конечно прилетят,но не точно ,а с большим КВО . Кстати,насколько помню, последний рейд в само сирийское воздушное пространство закончился подстреленным ф-16.

----------


## Novator

Думается,что и С-300 из серии ПВОшных не самая лучшая идея,в условиях САР . вот с-300в был бы логичнее что-ли,но это мое мнение

----------


## Red307

Самую главную новость "за чей счёт банкет" почему то не постят.




> МОСКВА, 8 октября. /ТАСС/. Россия безвозмездно поставила Сирии три дивизиона зенитной ракетной системы С-300ПМ в составе восьми пусковых установок каждый. Об этом сообщил ТАСС военно-дипломатический источник.
> "1 октября завершилась поставка в Сирию трех дивизионов С-300ПМ в составе восьми пусковых установок каждый", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> "Техника ранее находилась на вооружении одного из зенитных ракетных полков Воздушно-космических сил России, переоснащенного на систему С-400 "Триумф", она прошла капитальный ремонт на российских оборонных предприятиях, полностью исправна и способна выполнять боевые задачи", - сообщил источник, добавив, что С-300ПМ "переданы сирийской стороне на безвозмездной основе".
> 
> По его словам, "вместе с пусковыми установками в Сирию доставлен и возимый боекомплект в составе более 100 зенитных управляемых ракет для каждого дивизиона".


https://tass.ru/politika/5650588

----------


## Avia M

> "за чей счёт банкет"


Разве есть варианты?

----------


## Red307

> Разве есть варианты?


Варианты всегда есть.))

----------


## Novator

По вашему мнению за  чей счёт это поставка должна была быть?и так понятно ,что у САР денег нету ,на 24 ПУ и т д.

----------


## Nazar

Опять у кого-то кровные из кармана достали? Почему нет воплей:"лучше-бы раздали одиноким старушкам и голодным детям."?

----------


## Red307

> Опять у кого-то кровные из кармана достали? Почему нет воплей:"лучше-бы раздали одиноким старушкам и голодным детям."?


А кто-то забыл про госдолг США упомянуть..

----------


## Nazar

> А кто-то забыл про госдолг США упомянуть..



А что, кто-то здесь о США и его госдолге ноет? Что-то не слышал..
Да и вообще, причем здесь США?

----------


## Red307

> А что, кто-то здесь о США и его госдолге ноет? Что-то не слышал..
> Да и вообще, причем здесь США?


Ну это следующий нерушимый шаблон после "задолбали своим нытьем"лучше раздайте старушкам" и "если не Путин, то кто". Прошу прощения, что раскрыл ваши козыри.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну это следующий нерушимый шаблон после "задолбали своим нытьем"лучше раздайте старушкам" и "если не Путин, то кто". Прошу прощения, что раскрыл ваши козыри.


Да, а мне показалось что вы свои карты вскрыли...Я нытьем и размазыванием соплей, на этом сайте никогда не отмечался и такими шаблонами никогда не оперировал. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> Да, а мне показалось что вы свои карты вскрыли...Я нытьем и размазыванием соплей, на этом сайте никогда не отмечался и такими шаблонами никогда не оперировал.


Как "не оперировал"? Не далее как на этой же странице



> Почему нет воплей:"лучше-бы раздали одиноким старушкам и голодным детям."?


Закрывая диалог напишу, что конечно не было желаниЯ упоминать старушек. Гораздо интересней другое.
Эти ребята сбили наш самолёт, а мы им за это более новые комплексы. Да ещё бесплатно. Какой-то странный бизнес.

----------


## Nazar

> Как "не оперировал"? Не далее как на этой же странице


Так я ими не оперировал, я искренне удивился почему еще никто скулить не начал..




> Закрывая диалог напишу, что конечно не было желаниЯ упоминать старушек. Гораздо интересней другое.
> Эти ребята сбили наш самолёт, а мы им за это более новые комплексы. Да ещё бесплатно. Какой-то странный бизнес


Бесплатно ничего не бывает, вообще ничего. Странно что у вас логика работает на уровне "они сбили, а мы им дали".

----------


## Red307

А как у меня логика должна работать? "Опять евреи виноваты"?

Я констатировал факты. А там пусть каждый решает.

----------


## Nazar

> А как у меня логика должна работать? "Опять евреи виноваты"?
> 
> Я констатировал факты. А там пусть каждый решает.


Не будем переливать из пустого в порожнее, но определенную долю вины евреев, в возникновении данной ситуации, отрицать просто глупо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Почему нет воплей:"лучше-бы раздали одиноким старушкам и голодным детям."?


А зачем одиноким старушкам и голодным детям снятые с дежурства С-300 раздавать?)))))

----------


## Nazar

> А зачем одиноким старушкам и голодным детям снятые с дежурства С-300 раздавать?)))))


Так бесплатно-же, но за их, плакальщиков, деньги.

----------


## OKA

" самолет ДРЛО Gulfstream G550 Nachshon Eitam ВВС Израиля, регистрационный номер 537 ведет разведку восточной части Средиземного моря, Ливана и Сирии. "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5049816


" Сирийский парламент во вторник ратифицировал соглашение о дружбе и сотрудничестве с Южной Осетией, сообщает пресс-служба законодательного органа.

В июле министр иностранных дел САР Валид Муаллем и его югоосетинский коллега Дмитрий Медоев подписали в Дамаске соглашение об установлении дипломатических отношений между государствами. Вслед за этим президент Южной Осетии Анатолий Бибилов посетил Сирию с официальным визитом и встретился с лидером САР Башаром Асадом. Они подписали договор о дружбе и сотрудничестве.

"Парламент утвердил законопроект, содержащий пункт о ратификации Договора о дружбе и сотрудничестве, подписанного в Дамаске 23 июля 2018 года президентом Сирии Башаром Асадом и президентом Южной Осетии Анатолием Бибиловым", — сообщается на странице парламента в Facebook.

Ранее Бибилов заявил РИА Новости, что Южная Осетия и Сирия в ближайшее время заключат соглашение между торгово-промышленными палатами. Также посол Сирии в РФ Рияд Хаддад заявлял, что Сирия в ближайшее время откроет посольство в Цхинвале.

Москва 26 августа 2008 года признала суверенитет Абхазии и Южной Осетии после того, как Грузия в ночь на 8 августа обстреляла из установок залпового огня "Град" Южную Осетию. Россия, защищая жителей Южной Осетии, многие из которых приняли гражданство РФ, ввела войска в республику и после пяти дней боевых действий вытеснила грузинских военных из региона. Впоследствии Абхазию и Южную Осетию признали Никарагуа, Венесуэла, Науру, Вануату, Тувалу, а 29 мая 2018 года о признании независимости Абхазии и Южной Осетии объявила Сирия. "


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/syria/20181009/1530290196.html

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...587584/photo/1

" Поврежденный иранский Боинг-747 на техобслуживании, 2 сирийских МиГ-29 и одна Газелька "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5052413

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/Box77T1gp5l

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bovw8CpnSOm

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/SpeculatorEire/s...96774104051712



https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...50757235269632

----------


## grad7

Что за музыка, не подскажете?

----------


## Red307

Нашли самое оптимальное решение.




> Управлять поставленными Россией в Сирию зенитно-ракетными комплексами (ЗРК) С-300 будут иранские специалисты, сообщил DEBKAfile источник, связанный с американской и израильской разведслужбами.
> 
> Израильский ресурс, специализирующийся в области военной разведки, отмечает, что российская сторона, изначально планируя доверить иранским специалистам управление сирийскими системами противовоздушной обороны (ПВО), поставила Сирии именно комплексы той же модификации С-300ПМУ-2, которую от России в 2016 году получил Иран. В настоящее время, пишет DEBKAfile, проводится переброска иранских операторов в Сирию.
> 
> Сайт указывает, что Россия предпочла умолчать о своих планах, а такие действия объясняет нежеланием подвергать опасности российских специалистов в случае, если США и Израиль решатся нанести удары по сирийским ЗРК.
> 
> DEBKAfile пишет, что США и Израиль встревожены подобным решением России, в нем имеются положительный и отрицательный аспекты. С одной стороны, американские и израильские военные станут меньше беспокоиться о рисках причинить вред российским специалистам в случае атаки на сирийские ПВО, тогда как, с другой стороны, управление С-300 значительно укрепляет в Сирии позиции Ирана, являющегося одним из сильнейших врагов США и Израиля.
> 
> В октябре Россия завершила поставки в Сирию трех дивизионов С-300, каждый из которых включает восемь пусковых установок. ЗРК достались Сирии после ремонта и бесплатно, поскольку использовались Россией до замены на более современные системы С-400. Тогда же Минобороны заявило, что обучение сирийских специалистов потребует три месяца.


https://lenta.ru/news/2018/10/12/telling_lies/

----------


## skynomad

> Нашли самое оптимальное решение.
> 
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/10/12/telling_lies/


Боже, ну зачем тут этот бред

----------


## SAM77

https://glav.su/blog/36971/1338270/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сирия, Заефратье, Курды.
Под прикрытием песчаной бури, мобильные группы ИГИЛ выдвинулись к позициям SDF под Джубл-аль-Бахра и внезапно нанесли удар по SDF. SDF понесли потери убитыми, ранеными и пленными (11 погибших, 5 пленных, 2 машины подбиты). Союзная авиация США пыталась оказывать авиаподдержку SDF, но в целом неудачно. ИГИЛ в ходе контрнаступления вернул под свой контроль территории в Хаджине, которые были отбиты у боевиков в июне 2018 г.
----
ИГИЛ - запрещена в РФ.

----------


## grad7

> https://glav.su/blog/36971/1338270/


   Выпущены 27 ракет, куда улетели остальные?   Второе, все Израильские самолеты были сбиты, или повреждены ракетами ЗРК  С-200.    26 ракет  в молоко, это не реально, у них огромная и эффективная БЧ.   В самолет  (особенно такой как Ил-20, крупный и медленный) должны были влететь минимум две ракеты и тогда до поверхности воды  долетела бы только труха.  Эта ракета создана, для того, чтобы Б-52 превращать в дуршлаг, а второй  ракетой развалить на части.   Нестыковок много.   Есть мнение (свое) служивых в ПВО, что самолет был сбит,  либо Ф-16 преднамеренно, либо Французским эсминцем.   В этом случае как раз и не приходится искать другие 26 ракет (которые по залпу могли приводнить все летающее в районе где совершал полет наш самолет), так как их там и небыло.  Сирийцам вообще запрещено было даже  "смотреть"  в сторону  наших баз, так как наши имеют там все необходимое и даже более, чтобы  вломить любым храбрецам.  Сам факт, что Израиль тренировался  практически в зоне где взлетают и  готовятся к посадке наши самолеты (а запретили им это только сейчас),  уже о многом говорит, при том что на аэродроме стоят истребители, когда  по периметрам баз  и арсеналам  лупят крылатыми ракетами.   
   К сожалению  (это мое мнение),  скорее всего он был обречен.  виной тому, ни ПВО, не истребители, а политика,  ведь потеря  большая  и резонансная, ведь  даже траур не объявляли по парням погибшим.

----------


## Nazar

> К сожалению  (это мое мнение),  скорее всего он был обречен.  виной тому, ни ПВО, не истребители, а политика,  ведь потеря  большая  и резонансная, ведь  даже траур не объявляли по парням погибшим.


Очередная конспирология пошла...Национальный траур обычно объявляют, если число жертв больше 60 человек. В СССР трауры объявлялись только при смерти генсеков и Гагарина. Я если честно, вообще не понимаю сути претензии по этому поводу. Кому-то легче станет что-ли?

----------


## Red307

Опять появились в сети скрины с ОЛС Су-35. На этот раз с танкером и Ф-15.

Опять этот пресловутый белый прямоугольник.
Либо кто-то намеренно фотошопит, либо реально такая хрень.

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5059309

----------


## Djoker

Началось возведение навесов, аналогичных кореновским?







https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1053653983498166278

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Так всё-таки что это такое? Действительно какая-то иранская поделка с GPS-приблудой? Но как она управлялась, вроде двигатель не просматривается.
Обнаружена  в мухафазе Идлиб на территории зелёных басмачей после работы правительственных ВВС Сирии. Обнаруживалась ещё в 2016 году. И позже несколько раз.





https://twitter.com/Charles_Lister/s...82524084768768

----------


## GThomson

> Так всё-таки что это такое? Действительно какая-то иранская поделка с GPS-приблудой? Но как она управлялась, вроде двигатель не просматривается.
> Обнаружена  в мухафазе Идлиб на территории зелёных басмачей после работы правительственных ВВС Сирии. Обнаруживалась ещё в 2016 году. И позже несколько раз.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Charles_Lister/s...82524084768768


двигатели - аж 4 шт.! системы наведения видны на фото - на валах белые пластиковые рычаги со стальными штифтами, штифты входят в продольные пазы на металлических рельсах пластиковых управляющих поверхностей.
маршевого двигателя может и не быть, если это головка управления планирующей бомбы.

----------


## GThomson

> ...если это головка управления планирующей бомбы.


а может быть и управляемая "жопка", что-то вроде этого "...250 комплектов Spice, превращающих обычные бомбы в "умные".
https://vpk.name/news/149468_indiya_...na_3_mlrd.html

----------


## ZHeN

https://mobile.twitter.com/vezhlivo/...971072/video/1

экипаж Су-30СМ ведёт съёмку дозаправки двух Рафалей

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpqqq8GHMAm

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Обучение сирийских офицеров ПВО работе с новой техникой.
  
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4559795.html

----------


## Djoker

22 октября 2018 года







https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1060986752033271809

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" ...Боевики удерживающие фронт к западу от Алеппо заявляют, что продолжать сражаться против Асада и вести джихад в Сирии. Сирийская артиллерия с вечера активно работала по позициям боевиков. Кроме того в районе города отмечены российские Су-24.
Химическая атака боевиков неожиданностью не стала, так как мин.обороны РФ еще в прошлом месяце предупреждало о подготовке подобной акции.
Само собой, хим.атака дает повод сирийской армии развернуть наступление на позиции боевиков откуда запускают снаряды с хлором, но как представляется, вопрос о наступлении могут отложить до переговоров Эрдогана и Путина по поводу Идлиба, которые пройдут через несколько дней, что конечно не мешает наносить артиллерийские и авиационные удары по позициям группировок причастных к хим.атаке. Нельзя исключать, что атака была предпринята специально, чтобы спровоцировать Дамаск перейти в немедленное наступление и обострить отношения между РФ и Турцией по этому поводу. Военного смысла в этой атаке конечно нет..."

Полностью :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4601151.html

----------


## OKA

" Из Сирии в Иран вернулся Boeing-747 ВВС Ирана, который был поврежден в середине сентября в результате израильского удара по выгруженному перед этим с него грузу. Я тогда предполагал, что самолет мог получить повреждения от небольших осколков, так в итоге и оказалось. Самолет после этого два месяца провел в аэропорт Дамаска, пока его ремонтировали.
via https://twitter.com/maysam21901/stat...61549209616389 "

 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/779496.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

8 ноября 2018. Хмеймим.

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## Polikarpoff

*Системы ПВО Сирии отразили ракетный удар по пригороду Дамаска*

Сирийские системы ПВО сбили несколько «вражеских целей» в районе эль-Кисва на юге Дамаска, сообщают агентство SANA и телеканал Al Mayadeen. По информации источника «РИА Новости» в органах безопасности Сирии, были сбиты израильский самолет и четыре запущенные Израилем ракеты. Как утверждает собеседник российского агентства, были уничтожены все ракеты, направленные в район эль-Кисвы.

Представитель пресс-службы армии Израиля отказался прокомментировать «РИА Новости» информацию об обстреле Сирии.

В октябре Россия поставила сирийской армии зенитно-ракетный комплекс (ЗРК) С-300. В Израиле заявили, что если Сирия ударит С-300 по израильским самолетам, то страна ответит атакой по этим ЗРК.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3814659

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Сирийские системы ПВО сбили несколько «вражеских целей» в районе эль-Кисва на юге Дамаска...
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3814659


видео подписано как Ммент реагирования сирийской ПВО на враждебные цели на юге Сирии




Пока не понятно что произошло, но ПВО работало, да.

----------


## Red307

Когда же сирийцы нам покажут сбитый израильский Ф-16?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Когда же сирийцы нам покажут сбитый израильский Ф-16?


Cудя по видео от Ютюба сирийцы опять выдают проверенную тактику. Массовые беспорядочные пуски ракет ПВО, остаётся надеяться что на этот раз хоть самолёта никакого рядом не было.

----------


## Nazar

> Когда же сирийцы нам покажут сбитый израильский Ф-16?


Ну сбитый еврейский F-16 уже показывали. А почему сейчас тоже должен быть F-16? Там ракету еврейскую сбили.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вероятно момент поражения цели в небе провинции Дамаск 29-11-18

----------


## Андрей Иванович

И характерный пуск С-200 ПВО САА. Кстати, почему при пусках С-200 такой фейерверк наблюдается?

----------


## grad7

> Ну сбитый еврейский F-16 уже показывали. А почему сейчас тоже должен быть F-16? Там ракету еврейскую сбили.


Заявление о сбитом самолете аннулировано,  сбивали ракеты,  ни одна из них цели не достигла.  Прощупывают Сирийское ПВО.

----------


## Red307

> Ну сбитый еврейский F-16 уже показывали. А почему сейчас тоже должен быть F-16? Там ракету еврейскую сбили.


Выше писалось, что "по утверждениям органов безопасности Сирии сбит самолёт и ракеты".
А по поводу сбитой суфы это правильно. Ее теперь сирийцы (и не только) полвека будут вспоминать, после очередного налета евреев.

----------


## grad7

У С-200 вроде ЖРД и четыре ускорителя,  вкупе и получается такое зрелище.  Это наша самая большая и высотная ракета на сегодня.  У нее огромная б.ч.,  по этой причине в зону поражения могут попасть и истребители,  что собственно и случалось.  И она же самая "дурная", так как может случайно выбрать цель  "получше".  Примеры мы знаем,  Ту-154 над Черным морем и наш Ил сбитый не так давно в Сирии  (в последнем случае  Израильские самолеты помогли ей выйти на "правильную цель").

----------


## ZHeN

это к чему вообще сейчас было тут ..?

----------


## Nazar

> Выше писалось, что "по утверждениям органов безопасности Сирии сбит самолёт и ракеты".
> А по поводу сбитой суфы это правильно. Ее теперь сирийцы (и не только) полвека будут вспоминать, после очередного налета евреев.


Там не только Суфа была, но и поврежденный Раам, информацию о котором, евреи видимо замылили на фоне уничтоженного самолета, которому достались все лавры.

----------


## Nazar

> это к чему вообще сейчас было тут ..?


Что именно?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> Там не только Суфа была, но и поврежденный Раам, информацию о котором, евреи видимо замылили на фоне уничтоженного самолета, которому достались все лавры.


А можно подробностей по Кфиру? Очень уж интересно.

----------


## Nazar

> А можно подробностей по Кфиру? Очень уж интересно.


По какому Кфиру? Я о Рааме, это F-15I. У меня подробностей нет, есть просто такая информация, что отработали по двум целям, одну уничтожили, одну повредили.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Что-то инцидент с укрокатерами под Крымским мостом затмил у нас Сирию. Причем в то время пока толкание под Крымским мостом заполнило всё медиа-пространство, в Сирии произошли события на самом деле более масштабные и с гораздо серьёзным применением силы со стороны РФ.

Таки 10 дней прошло, может кто слышал какие дополнительные разъяснения от МО. 

24 ноября, примерно в 20:30 по местному времени в Алеппо фиксируется обстрел. 
Обстреляны районы Халидия и аль-Зухра вдоль Нил-стрит ( On November 24, Jabhat al-Nusra terrorists entrenched in the #Idlib de-escalation zone attacked several residential neighborhoods in #Aleppo, including Khalidiya, al-Zahraa and Nile Street)

https://twitter.com/KenLewak/status/1067141442487926784

Люди надышались, есть много видео оттуда. Вот например от РТ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maJQ42BeSfQ

Наши официалы выдают по итогу хлор, как отравляющее вещество. 

https://tass.ru/politika/5832676

_...представитель войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты (РХБЗ) ВС РФ подполковник Константин Потемкин.

"Первичный анализ осколков боеприпасов позволяет сделать вывод о том, что террористы использовали самодельные 120-миллиметровые мины, снаряжение которых отравляющими веществами осуществлялось в кустарных условиях", - отметил Потемкин.
_

Анализ вроде подтверждает обстрел минами с хлором, 25 ноября начинают работать ВКС. Как-то из-за синхрона с укропрорывом не особо это СМИ освещают. Но арабские твиттеры сообщают о трех ударах по арайону Рашидин-4 и как минимум одному удару по Хан-Туману. Постят такие картинки якобы ударов с воздаха, хотя самих самолётов на этот раз не снимают, так что может быть и артиллерия.











Вопросов по ударам в Рашидине и Хан-Тумане нету. Там близко довольно.
Но 26 ноября МО РФ публикует такое видео с пояснением, что на видео как раз зафиксирован факт уничтожения тех самых расчетов, виновных в газовой атаке в Алеппо 24 ноября.

Само видео




Привязка видео. Координаты 

https://www.google.ru/maps/@36.13005.../data=!3m1!1e3

https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1067074790626902016





Я прикинул, у меня выходит далековато для миномёта, тем более с кустарными боеприпасами.
Там получается почти 11 километров. Да и место странное. Всего в 500 метрах от ближайших позиций САА. То есть их буквально невооруженным взглядом было видно СААшникам.


 По видео я так и не разобрал во что попали. И попали ли вообще.
Может, встречались кому пояснения или иные фото или видео от МО, связанные с этим эпизодом.



Вот ещё координаты но уже от спутника БИНГ. Желтым линия разграничения, за которой начинаются позиции САА





Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



[

----------


## OKA

> Что-то инцидент с укрокатерами под Крымским мостом затмил у нас Сирию. Причем в то время пока толкание под Крымским мостом заполнило всё медиа-пространство, в Сирии произошли события на самом деле более масштабные и с гораздо серьёзным применением силы со стороны РФ...


Подробностей не слышно, про применение авиации было :

Сирийский кризис

Много ли вообще нынче подробностей БД из Сирии ? Особенно со стороны сми или официалов РФ)

Только цифры :

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5873005




Постоянно тему мониторят здесь :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=168120

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вот и не понятно, почему Сирия так заброшена СМИ нашей страны и тем более МО. Реальные успехи есть, а шифруют...
Хрен поймешь, вечно где не надо там через чур открыто и вывернуто наизнанку, а где надо и более того, реально есть тема для пропаганды - там скрывают. ССО наверняка же имеет фильмы красивые. Вон, хоть с Алеппо 2016. 

Ладно, пока нет от наших, поглядим на вражин.
F-15 работает пушкой с малой высоты по ИГ в районе Наджин, Дейр-эз-Зор.




и не боятся ведь.

----------


## LansE293

> Там не только Суфа была, но и поврежденный Раам, информацию о котором, евреи видимо замылили на фоне уничтоженного самолета, которому достались все лавры.





> *Израильские удары по Сирии 29 ноября 2018 - цели и последствия*
> 
> 
> Фрагменты ракет, упавшие в провинции Дамаск
> 
> Вечером 29 ноября израильская авиация нанесли серию ракетных ударов по военным объектам на территории Сирии. Спустя сутки появились некоторые детали атаки и данные о её последствиях.
> 
> Согласно сообщениям сирийских оппозиционных источников, израильские ВВС нанесли удары по базам "иранских и проиранских сил" между населенными пунктами Аль-Кисва и Дарайя к югу от Дамаска.
> 
> ...


Израильские удары по Сирии 29 ноября 2018 - цели и последствия - Военный Обозреватель

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Чьи ракеты? Левая вроде панцирь, а правая?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Пишут, ВВС Сирии получили полную эскадрилию Ми-24П. Подтверждают фотографиями пока только трех бортов

----------


## Pilot

на первой фотографии Ми-24В

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Россия в Сирии создала военную базу рядом с границей 55-ти километровой зоной американской базы в Эт-Танф. В сообщении говорится что на базе уже развернуты современные комплексы ПВО и в ближайшее время будет развернуто другое вооружение.
https://southfront.org/russia-establ...-tanaf-report/

----------


## Djoker

ВВС Ирака нанесли серию авиаударов по т.н. Хаджинскому карману в сирийской провинции Дейр-эз-Зор.

----------


## OKA

" Страны-гаранты "астанинского процесса" по Сирии - Россия, Турция и Иран - договорились провести заседание сирийского Конституционного комитета в начале 2019 года, говорится в их заявлении, оглашенном во вторник главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым в Женеве.

       "Стороны пришли к согласию приложить усилия для проведения первого заседания Конституционного комитета для Сирии в начале 2019 года", - говорится в заявлении.
       Страны-гаранты "выразили уверенность, что принятые шаги приведут к запуску жизнеспособного и долгосрочного политического процесса, который будет вестись самими сирийцами и будет поддерживаться со стороны ООН, а также будет реализован в соответствии с решениями, принятыми на Конгрессе национального диалога Сирии в Сочи, а также положениями резолюции ООН 2254".
       "Стороны подтверждают свою приверженность суверенитету, независимости, единству и территориальной целостности Сирии и отмечают, что эти принципы должны уважаться всеми сторонами", - говорится в заявлении.
       Как сообщалось, переговоры глав МИД стран-гарантов и спецпосланника ООН по Сирии Стаффана де Мистуры продолжались в Женеве более трех часов. Сообщалось о наличии разногласий между участниками переговоров.
       Решение о формировании Конституционного комитета Сирии было принято 30 января в Сочи на Конгрессе сирийского национального диалога. Для его формирования должны были быть представлены три списка кандидатов по 50 человек от правительства, оппозиции и гражданского общества Сирии.
       В сентябре были согласованы списки участников комиссии от правительства Сирии и от оппозиции. Третий же список независимых участников, представляющих гражданское общество, который был предложен спецпосланником генсека ООН по Сирии С.де Мистурой, не прошел согласование.
       Обсуждение третьего списка продолжилось на встрече по Сирии в конце ноября в Астане. Однако, как сообщил после нее С.де Мистура, в столице Казахстана завершить формирование комитета не удалось.
       В минувшую пятницу глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров заявил, что Иран и Турция практически подготовили список участников для Конституционного комитета Сирии и надеются представить его спецпосланнику генсека ООН по Сирии в начале будущей недели.
       "У нас уже есть понимание, что список, над которым работали правительство и оппозиция при содействии России, Турции и Ирана в общих чертах готов. Мы этот список от имени сторон сирийских готовы будем презентовать спецпосланнику ООН по сирийскому урегулированию Стаффану де Мистуре в самом начале следующей недели", - сказал С.Лавров журналистам в Баку.
       Он выразил надежду, что "это позволит завершить очень важный этап в усилиях ООН в продвижении политического процесса, и в начале следующего года Конституционный комитет уже сможет собраться в Женеве".
       Он отметил, что в последние недели велась активная работа в рамках "астанинского формата" "по содействию сирийской оппозиции, сирийскому правительству в формировании Конституционного комитета, который должен как можно скорее начать работу, написать новый основной закон или уточнить действующий основной закон, и на этой основе готовить всеобщие выборы в Сирийской Арабской Республике".
       В женевском отделении ООН в свою очередь сообщили, что спецпосланник генсека ООН по Сирии С.де Мистура в начале недели в Женеве проведет переговоры с высокопоставленными представителями РФ, Ирана и Турции по вопросу об учреждении комитета по пересмотру Конституции Сирии. Как ожидается, 20 декабря С.де Мистура доложит об итогах встречи Совету Безопасности ООН. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498116

----------


## Pilot

После заявления Дональда Трампа, что США окончательно «победили ИГ в Сирии», Белый дом официально объявил о выводе американских войск из арабской республики. Менее чем через два часа после этого твита Белый дом официально заявил: американский контингент покинет Сирию.

По словам пресс-секретаря Сары Сандерс, этот процесс уже начался. В то же время она уверяет, что

победа над ИГ не означает прекращение существования коалиции: США продолжат защищать свои интересы в регионе совместно со своими союзниками.

«Мы продолжим работать вместе, чтобы лишить радикальных исламских террористов территории, финансирования, поддержки и способов проникновения через наши границы», — добавила она.

----------


## Red307

> После заявления Дональда Трампа, что США окончательно «победили ИГ в Сирии», Белый дом официально объявил о выводе американских войск из арабской республики. Менее чем через два часа после этого твита Белый дом официально заявил: американский контингент покинет Сирию.
> 
> По словам пресс-секретаря Сары Сандерс, этот процесс уже начался. В то же время она уверяет, что
> 
> победа над ИГ не означает прекращение существования коалиции: США продолжат защищать свои интересы в регионе совместно со своими союзниками.
> 
> «Мы продолжим работать вместе, чтобы лишить радикальных исламских террористов территории, финансирования, поддержки и способов проникновения через наши границы», — добавила она.


Получается, амеры наконец-то "размочили счет". Мы уже не менее двух раз "побеждали ИГИЛ" и выводили войска из Сирии

----------


## OKA

" ТАСС, 19 декабря. Вооруженная коалиция "Силы демократической Сирии" (СДС), костяк которой составляют курдские формирования, расценила решение администрации США о выводе своих войск с сирийской территории "как удар кинжалом в спину". Об этом сообщила в среду телестанция Sky News Arabia со ссылкой на заявление представителя командования СДС.

"Это предательство и удар кинжалом в спину", - процитировала телестанция реакцию курдского представителя.

Под контролем СДС находится сейчас примерно 27% территории Сирии. Отряды СДС овладели 14 декабря городом Хаджин в 30 км от границы с Ираком, где был расположен один из последних форпостов террористов из группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) на востоке Сирии. Ранее при поддержке ВВС западной коалиции во главе с США они освободили от банд ИГ провинцию Хасеке и большую часть провинции Ракка.

Ранее в среду президент США Дональд Трамп отдал распоряжение о полном выводе войск из Сирии, где находится 2 тыс. американских военнослужащих. Трамп написал в Twitter, что США добились победы над ИГ, что было единственной целью пребывания в Сирии американского воинского контингента. Решение администрации США было объявлено после того, как президент Турции Тайип Эрдоган сообщил на прошлой неделе о намерении начать в ближайшее время новую операцию к востоку от Евфрата против курдских формирований.

Перед лицом угрозы вторжения турецких войск на восточный берег Евфрата курдский командир Сепан Хамо заявил 16 декабря "о готовности к совместным действиям с сирийской армией по отпору агрессорам". Он призвал Дамаск "принять меры по защите пограничных с Турцией территорий". Источники в сирийской оппозиции сообщили газете Al-Watan, что Анкара планирует приступить к военным действиям в начале 2019 года, чтобы установить контроль над пограничной полосой, идущей от города Кобани в провинции Алеппо до Эль-Маликии в провинции Хасеке.

Ранее в ходе операции "Щит Евфрата" в 2016-2017 годах Турция создала буферную зону безопасности между пограничными городами Аазаз и Джараблус к северу от Алеппо. В феврале турецкая армия в результате операции "Оливковая ветвь" оккупировала курдский регион Африн (65 км от Алеппо).  "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5933493

----------


## Nazar

> Получается, амеры наконец-то "размочили счет". Мы уже не менее двух раз "побеждали ИГИЛ" и выводили войска из Сирии


Так мы и выводили. Ровно столько сколько планировали вывести и выводили. Или мы хоть раз заявляли о полном выводе войск? Не для этого мы туда пришли...

----------


## OKA

" Экипажи стратегических самолетов Ту-160, Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3 выполнили боевые задачи в Сирии максимально точно и без потерь. Об этом сообщил командующий Дальней авиацией генерал-лейтенант Сергей Кобылаш в интервью газете «Красная звезда».

    «В соответствии с решением верховного главнокомандующего Вооруженными силами РФ, для выполнения задач в Сирийской Арабской Республике привлекались стратегические самолеты Ту-160, Ту-95МС с применением высокоточного оружия большой дальности и модернизированные самолеты Ту-22М3 с применением авиационных бомб За весь период участия Дальней авиации в борьбе с терроризмом все задачи по поражению объектов противника были выполнены с высоким качеством и без потерь», - сказал он.

По словам командующего, экипажи выполняли задачи по уничтожению защищенных командных пунктов боевиков, складов оружия, топлива и боеприпасов. Для этого применялось высокоточное оружие на дальности в несколько тысяч километров и бомбометание с больших высот. Все цели были поражены.

Кобылаш также отметил, что все самолеты отработали без замечаний, даже при выполнении задач с оперативных аэродромов.

    «Модернизация самолетов Дальней авиации с целью повышения точности навигации и боевого применения в условиях выполнения боевых задач в Сирии полностью оправдала себя и показала, что мы на правильном пути», - подчеркнул генерал. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...10105-d21l.htm

----------


## Андрей Иванович

23 октября я оставлял пост за номером 5459
Сирийский кризис

Такого содержания

_Так всё-таки что это такое? Действительно какая-то иранская поделка с GPS-приблудой? Но как она управлялась, вроде двигатель не просматривается.
Обнаружена в мухафазе Идлиб на территории зелёных басмачей после работы правительственных ВВС Сирии. Обнаруживалась ещё в 2016 году. И позже несколько раз._

Сейчас вскрылось что же это такое было. Действительно изделие иранского ВПК

Иранская 15кг. умная микро-бомба Джамарат. По заявлениям из Ирана, дальность бомбы составляет 6км и она оснащена системой спутникового наведения.

----------


## OKA

> Так всё-таки что это такое? Действительно какая-то иранская поделка с GPS-приблудой? Но как она управлялась, вроде двигатель не просматривается.
> Обнаружена  в мухафазе Идлиб на территории зелёных басмачей после работы правительственных ВВС Сирии. Обнаруживалась ещё в 2016 году. И позже несколько раз.
> 
> Вложение 88517
> 
> Вложение 88518
> 
> https://twitter.com/Charles_Lister/s...82524084768768






> 23 октября я оставлял пост за номером 5459
> Сирийский кризис
> 
> Такого содержания
> 
> _Так всё-таки что это такое? Действительно какая-то иранская поделка с GPS-приблудой? Но как она управлялась, вроде двигатель не просматривается.
> Обнаружена в мухафазе Идлиб на территории зелёных басмачей после работы правительственных ВВС Сирии. Обнаруживалась ещё в 2016 году. И позже несколько раз._..




Видать управлялась по-другому))

И приводы дешёвых серв для управления тоже видать по-разному упаковали))

Не тот это экземплярчик, однако))






Фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/786112.html

----------


## OKA

" Ракетная атака Израиля на пригороды Дамаска привела к ранению трех солдат ...  

 Сирийская противовоздушная оборона (ПВО) отразила атаку нескольких ракет в небе над Дамаском, сообщает государственный телеканал Сирии со ссылкой на военный источник.
       "Наши средства ПВО столкнулись с враждебными ракетами, запущенными израильскими военными самолетами с ливанских территорий, и сбили большинство из них до того, как они достигли своих целей", - заявил военный источник.
       По его данным, в результате нападения был обстрелян склад оружия, а три солдата получили ранения.
       Ранее израильская газета Jerusalem Post сообщала, что самолеты Израиля, выполнявшие операцию, находились в ливанском воздушном пространстве. Их удар был нацелен на военный объект в районе сирийской столицы.
       Израильские военные регулярно наносят ракетные удары по территории Сирии. Обычно мишенями становятся объекты, имеющие отношение к поддерживающим Дамаск бойцам ливанской группировки "Хезболла", или к находящимся на сирийской территории иранским военным советникам. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498658

----------


## Андрей Иванович

> " Ракетная атака Израиля на пригороды Дамаска привела к ранению трех солдат ...  
> 
> 
> 
> http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498658


Попадания

----------


## OKA

> Попадания


" Судя по спутниковым снимкам от израильской ImageSat International, пораженной целью израильского авиаудара 25 декабря стала база 4-й дивизии сирийской армии около Дамаска. Израильские источники предполагают, что там на складе хранились иранские 333-мм реактивные снаряды Fajr-5. Также были обнаружены предположительно воронки от бомб на стоянке той же базы 4-й дивизии, примерно в 1,6 км от разрушенного склада.
Каких-либо видимых разрушений в других местах, что назывались возможными целями удара на спутниковых снимках не нашли. В принципе это сходится с сирийскими источниками, которые заявили что сирийская ПВО сбила большую часть запущенных Израилем средств поражения, но официально признали поражение склада боеприпасов в результате израильского удара нанесенного из воздушного пространства Ливана. "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/789012.html


" Сегодня утром начался ввод сирийских войск в Манбидж.

По заявлению Генштаба САА, была достигнута договоренность с YPG о размещении сирийской армии в Манбидже, после того, как курды призвали Асада взять Манбидж под свою защиту. Видимо разум все же возобладал, так как альтернатива с повторением афринских мучений была для YPG совсем уж безрадостной. Лучше уж нелюбимый Асад, чем "друг Реджеп". Ввиду чего YPG официально приглашает Асада в Манбидж https://kurdistan-au-feminin.fr/2018...nvasion-turque. Кроме того, YPG выводит свои силы из тех районов, которые передаются под контроль Дамаска, включая Манбидж. Также заявляется, что в Манбидже то ли уже поднят (над одним из административных зданий), то ли будет поднят сирийский флаг, но пока фото и видео нет.




Колонна сирийских войск в районе Манбиджа.

Кроме того, сирийские военные начинают развертывание к западу и северо-западу от Манбиджа (опираясь на поселок Арима, куда пару дней назад уже были переброшены значительные силы моторизованной пехоты и российской военной полиции), образуя буфер между городом и протурецкими боевиками к востоку от Аль-Баба. Сирийцев сопровождают силы российской военной полиции. Одновременно с этим продолжается патрулирование США к северо-западу и северу от Манбиджа. В ближайшие дни в Москве ждут турецкую делегацию, где обсудят расклады в северной Сирии после ухода американцев.

PS. Сегодня в Дамаске возобновило работу посольство Бахрейна. Природу этих процессов уже описывал ранее - Сирия восстанавливает свои международные позиции в арабском мире и в ближайшее время мы увидим обильный поток дипломатических актов направленных на нормализацию отношений государств ЛАГ с Дамаском. В январе ожидается визит в Дамаск президента Мавритании. Ну и египтяне подъедут.

PS2. Сообщают, что в ближайшие 1-2 дня последует восстановление дипломатических отношений с Кувейтом. Асад прекрати, ты должен был уйти...

В общем, кампания 2018-го года завершается более чем успешно для Асада и российско-иранской коалиции и 2019-й год имеет все шансы стать последним годом сирийской войны.

PS3. По текучке.
В Арима уже поднят сирийский флаг.
В Манбидже продолжаются американские патрули, над городом летают ударные вертолеты США. "

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4669793.html

----------


## LansE293

Израильский военный самолёт-разведчик был перехвачен российскими истребителями.



> Издание «South Front» сообщает о том, что сегодня днём российские истребители вылетели на перехват израильского самолёта-разведчика, который осуществлял патрулирование в восточной части Средиземного моря, по оценкам специалистов, наблюдая за системами ПВО сирийских правительственных сил.
> 
> «Российские военные самолеты взлетели с авиабазы ​​Хмеймим, в западной части Сирии и перехватили израильский самолет-шпион, который сопровождали несколько истребителей, у побережья Ливана утром 30 декабря. <…> Кроме того, местный источник в сирийском городе Тартус сообщил «SouthFront», что российские военные самолеты были замечены в направлении ливанского побережья», - сообщает издание.
> 
> Насколько эти сведения соответствуют действительности, пока что остаётся неизвестным, однако ранее ресурс Avia.pro действительно публиковал видеокадры полёта израильского военного самолёта в восточной части Средиземного моря, а несколькими часами позднее стало также известно и о появлении в небе сразу шести израильских истребителей.


СМИ: российские истребители перехватили израильский самолёт-разведчик

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Статистика полётов транспортной авиации ВКС России за декабрь 2018:
Сирия (авиабаза Хмеймим) - 42 ;
Египет ( контракт "558 АРЗ"  и "РСК МиГ") - 6 ;
Армения - 12 ;
Турция - 1 ;
Азербайджан - 1 ;
Судан - 2 ;
Вьетнам - 3 ;
Лаос - 3 ;
Ливия - 2

Это не моё. Это отсюда

https://twitter.com/galandecZP/statu...68832874483713

----------


## Андрей Иванович

30 декабря ВКС впервые с сентября работали в районе Джиср аш-Шугур

http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=111046

Результат. Даже сами басмачи говорят, что там ранее располагался типа их штаб/сборище.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

По состоянию на конец 2018 г. боевой опыт в Сирии получили более 68 тыс. российских военнослужащих. Об этом сообщили в Министерстве обороны России.

По данным военных, всего в операции российских ВКС было задействовано 87% экипажей оперативно-тактической, 91% армейской, 97% военно-транспортной, а также 60% дальней авиации.

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4683277.html

----------


## OKA

" Турция просит разрешения России на использование сирийского воздушного пространства

    Веб-ресурс "Al-Monitor" опубликовал небезынтересный материал "Ankara seeking Russian permission for use of Syrian airspace" ("Анкара просит разрешения России на использование сирийского воздушного пространства") турецкого военного обозревателя Метина Гуркана (Metin Gurkan).

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...-airspace.html

    Если бы вы спросили меня, какой главный урок Турция извлекла из двух своих основных операций в Сирии - «Щит Евфрата» и «Оливковая ветвь», - я без колебаний ответил бы: «Не входите в Сирию, если вы не уверены в превосходстве в воздухе». Обе операции научили Анкару, что поддержка с воздуха, обеспечиваемая F-16, вооруженными беспилотниками и ударными вертолетами для защиты турецких сил на земле и поддержания оперативного темпа жизненно важна для действий против противника, располагающего хорошо укрепленными узлами сопротивления, туннелями, противотанковыми ракетами, фугасами, снайперами, бронетехникой и массиварованной огневой поддержкой с гаубицами и реактивными системами залпового огня.

    Турция прекрасно осознает, что военная операция в северо-восточной части Сирии, в которой турецкие солдаты удерживают свои позиции, а затем постепенно продвигаются вперед, требует открытия воздушного пространства Сирии для военно-воздушных сил Турции. Во время операции «Оливковая ветвь» Анкара получила существенную поддержку от России в воздушном пространстве. Москва могла регулировать темпы операции «Оливковая ветвь», периодически закрывая воздушное пространство Сирии для турецких ВВС. Закрытие Москвой воздушного пространства Африн для турецких самолетов в период с 18 по 24 марта позволило подразделениям курдских Отрядов народной самообороны (YPG) отойти из Африна в Тель-Рифаат, не подвергаясь атакам со стороны турецких ВВС.

    Другими словами, разрешения Москвы на использование Анкарой сирийского воздушного пространства позволяют России определять темп и продолжительность турецких военных операций на территории Сирии.

    Взгляд турок снова обратился к Москве, куда 29 декабря нанесла визит большая турецкая делегация, включавшая министра иностранных дел, министра обороны и главу национальной разведки.

    Главным пунктом их повестки дня, хотя это не было упомянуто в заявлениях после переговоров, было убедить Москву разрешить Турции использовать сирийское воздушное пространство, что уже было одобрено Вашингтоном, при условии, что Турция возьмет на себя борьбу с Исламским государством (ИГ).

    В состав российской стороны на переговорах входили министр иностранных дел Сергей Лавров, министр обороны Сергей Шойгу, начальник Генерального штаба Валерий Герасимов, полномочный представитель Президента России по Сирии Александр Лаврентьев и помощник Президента России Юрий Ушаков.

    «Турция и Россия заявили, что договорились о координации действий в Сирии  по ее очищению от всех террористических группировок после объявления США о выводе войск из этой разрушенной войной страны. Лавров подчеркнул, что обе стороны договорились о координации действий вооруженных сил для ликвидации террористической угрозы в Сирии, добавив, что соглашение также предусматривало необходимость  активизации работы  по обеспечению репатриации беженцев », - пишет газета "Hurriyet Daily News".

    С лета 2014 года ВВС США фактически поддерживали запретную для полетов зону над северо-восточной Сирией, охватывающую район боевых действий YPG против Исламского Государства. ВВС США перехватили сирийские самолеты и вертолеты, нацеленные на курдские силы в Хасаке в августе 2016 года, и даже сбили сирийский боевой самолет, атаковавший возглавляемые курдами силы в Табке в июле 2017 года. Кроме того, в феврале 2018 года нсколько самолетов А-10 ВВС США уничтожили тяжело вооруженную бронированная колонну сил режима Асада, которая начала наступление через реку Евфрат против важных объектов YPG.

    С лета 2014 года, несмотря на некоторые опасные боевые ситуации, ВВС США не перехватывали ни один турецкий самолет и не наносили ударов по турецким военным подразделениям на земле.

    Но после неожиданного решения президента США Дональда Трампа вывести войска из Сирии ситуация с господством в воздухе в сирийском воздушном пространстве изменилась. Что очевидно, так это то, что ВВС США больше не будут иметь полного господства в воздухе над северо-восточной Сирией. Кто будет новым боссом тогда? Несомненно, Россия.

    Анкара по своему опыту в Сирии знает, что Москва не шутит. Турция хорошо поняла из инцидента 25 ноября 2015 года, когда российский Су-24 был сбит турецким F-16, насколько серьезной может быть турецко-российская конфронтация в сирийском воздушном пространстве. Кроме того, турки не забыли, что четыре турецких солдата были убиты в сирийском аль-Бабе боеприпасами, сброшенными российскими военными самолетами из-за «ошибки во взаимодействии».

    YPG знают важность объявления бесполетной зоны над северо-восточной Сирией. Мы слышали о сообщениях о том, что YPG, связанные с Рабочей партие Кудистана (РПК), вели переговоры с Францией о возможности объявления французами фактической бесполетной зоны на северо-востоке Сирии.

    Некоторые высказываются за введение ООН бесполетной зоны над небом северо-восточной Сирии аналогична той, которая была установлена ​​в Боснии в 1993 году  после принятия резолюции 816 Совета Безопасности ООН, санкционировавшей введение предыдущих запретов на все полеты над Боснией. Однако, учитывая российские и китайские возможности наложить вето в Совете Безопасности, принятие чего-либо, напоминающего эту резолюцию, сегодня представляется крайне маловероятным.

    Анкара, которая, по-видимому, получила благословение Соединенных Штатов на использование воздушного пространства северо-восточной Сирии, после этого направила своих высокопоставленных официальных представителей в области обороны и безопасности в Москву для получения ее разрешения на полеты. Анкара считает необходимым использовать воздушное пространство Сирии как для операций к востоку от Евфрата, так и для искоренения остатков ИГ.

    Хорошо информированные источники в Анкаре, которые не хотели, чтобы их идентифицировали, сказали, что Анкара планирует использовать воздушное пространство Сирии и некоторые базы, которые Соединенные Штаты будут эвакуировать, чтобы устранить остатки ИГ, которые находятся на расстоянии 300-350 километров (185-220 миль) от турецкой границы. Это будет означать полеты турецких F-16 на глубину примерно до Дейр-эз-Зора в Сирии.

    Анкара также просит о координации с российскими силами, чтобы убедить силы Асада избегать нападения на самолеты и вертолеты турецких ВВС.

    В третью неделю декабря появились неподтвержденные местные сообщения о том, что силы Асада могут в одностороннем порядке объявить бесполетную зону по просьбе YPG.

    Официальные лица в Анкаре говорят, что, по их мнению, Дамаск не мог бы инициировать такую ​​акцию без разрешения Москвы и что, хотя силы Асада имеют системы ПВО С-200 и С-300, они технически не способны ее осуществить. Турецкие источники сообщают «Аль-Монитор», что Анкара внимательно следит за «превентивными» воздушными атаками Израиля на сирийские цели.

    Эксперты в Анкаре говорят, что любая операция, которую планирует Турция, не может быть отменена только потому, что силы президента Сирии Башара Асада имеют системы ПВО. В качестве сдерживающего фактора против сил Асада Анкара в первую очередь будет полагаться на ракеты класса "воздух-поверхность" и высокоточные управляемые авиационные бомбы TEBER-82 , которые были недавно разработаны Турцией.

    Но посмеет ли Турция использовать воздушное пространство на северо-востоке Сирии, несмотря на противодействие со стороны Москвы? Нет. Если бы Анкара думала о воздушной операции несмотря на российское противодействие, высокопоставленная турецкая делегация не была бы в Москве 29 декабря. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3483589.html



" Ряд турецких изданий сообщает об отстранении генерал-лейтенанта Исмаила Метина Тэмеля от командования турецкой операцией против курдов в Манбидже.
Турецкий генерал, который до этого возглавлял операцию "Оливковая ветвь" оказался весьма своевольным и, как сообщается, нарушил субординацию.
В других источниках говорится о неких проблемах с союзниками, которые вызывала деятельность генерала.

https://www.gazeteduvar.com.tr…i-iddiasi/

"Он был уволен из-за приказа и настойчивости в этом приказе, который еще больше увеличит наши проблемы с нашим проблемным соседом и вызовет проблемы с нашим новым союзником."
"Проблемный сосед" это сирийское правительство.  
А "новый союзник" - амеры или Москва?
По видимому генералу надоело бесконечно долго "сосредотачиваться" вокруг Манбиджа и он рвался в бой желая покарать курдов и САА.
Но турецкий ГШ продолжал удерживать его на подступах, видимо ожидая окончательного решения из Анкары.
---
Ждут прибытия Болтона с генералом Данфортом и послом Джеффри "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5149430

----------


## Андрей Иванович

В ночь с 4-е на 5-е января ВКС нанесли серию из 10-ти ночных ударов по населенным пунктам перешедшим к HTS (экс-Нусра). Карта просто показывает какие населенные пункты перешли к нусровцам. но по ним можно легко установить где бомбили (Khan Al-Asal, Urm Kubra, Darat Izza and Kafr Naha)





сами удары

https://twitter.com/RisboLensky/stat...89327781523457

На втором видео пожар и вторичный взрыв/взрывы. 

https://twitter.com/RisboLensky/stat...07639865327616

UPDATE

Новостное агенство Ливана дает уничтожение склада боеприпасов в населенном пункте Даррат-Изза на видео

http://www.u-news.net/en/news/50/166...ountryside.htm

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"  ПВО Сирии удалось поразить восемь ракет в небе над западными и южными районами Дамаска

Сирийские СМИ сообщили, что израильская авиация выпустила несколько ракет в окрестностях Дамаска. Именно с этим событием была связана работа ПВО сирийской столицы.

Как передает корреспондент информационного агентства SANA, ПВО Дамаска уже перехватили несколько «вражеских целей», их число падает. Предположительно, атака продолжается в настоящий момент. По данным издания, в небе взорвано уже восемь объектов. Атаке подвергся район расположения международного аэропорта Дамаск, где одна из ракет попала в складское помещение. По другим данным, удар пришёлся по сталелитейному заводу в Аль-Кисва в 20 километрах к югу от сирийской столицы.

В материале не сообщается, о каких именно перехваченных целях идет речь. Судя по сообщениям местных средств массовой информации, это ракеты, однако официальных и подтвержденных данных на текущий момент нет.

По данным агентства SANA, израильские военные самолеты двигались в сторону Дамаска и выпустили несколько ракет, находясь над пригородами столицы. В этот момент они столкнулись с работой ПВО и покинули район, успев поразить ракетным ударом склад в международном аэропорту города.




Как сообщили в министерстве транспорта Сирии, движение в аэропорту Дамаска в данный момент восстановлено и воздушная гавань функционирует в штатном порядке. Со стороны ВВС Израиля на текущий момент комментариев относительно ситуации не поступало. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3228769.html

----------


## OKA

" Атака аэропорта Дамаска в ночь на субботу привела к повреждениям нескольких самолетов, заявил министр транспорта Сирии Али Хамуд.
       По его словам, в результате последней атаки "осколками были повреждены крылья нескольких самолетов". "Как вы знаете, в них находятся топливные баки, это привело к остановке эксплуатации нескольких воздушных судов. Сегодня нам очень нужны самолеты, те, что есть, сейчас они очень нуждаются в поставке запасных частей. Сотрудники аэропорта упорно восстанавливают поврежденную технику", - сказал министр на встрече с российскими политиками в понедельник.
       "Практически сразу после бомбардировки мы выехали на место, чтобы оценить ущерб", - сообщил А.Хамуд.
       По его словам, ракеты поразили "здание, внутри которого ничего не было, были несколько спален, подъезд для автомобилей, но, к сожалению, сильные взрывы привели также и к тому, что были повреждены некоторые соседние здания, в частности, ангар для ремонта воздушных судов".
       Министр отметил, что этот ангар был поврежден и ранее, во время одной из прошлых бомбардировок, и в этот раз его снова обстреляли.
       12 января ракетный удар израильских ВВС по пригороду Дамаска в районе международного аэропорта привел к некоторым разрушениям, однако жертв удалось избежать, сообщали сирийские СМИ.
       По сообщениям источников СМИ, самолеты ВВС Израиля с юга от сирийской столицы выпустили несколько ракет, большинство из которых были сбиты силами противовоздушной обороны Сирии.
       Также сообщалось, что ракетная атака, которая началась около полуночи, не повлияла на работу аэропорта, который продолжал действовать в обычном режиме."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499445

Международный аэропорт , конечно ,  "законная военная цель " ) Поди опять иранцы привиделись.

----------


## OKA

" У, какой новый "чопер" засветился в Сирии

Модернизированный Сикорский S-92 эвакуирует раненных. Уж не того ли типа, на которых Бен Ладена мочили? "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/412806.html

Не этих ли :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2880889.htm

----------


## OKA

" Комплексы ПВО Сирии отразили атаку истребителей F-16 ВВС Израиля на международный аэропорт Дювали на юго-востоке Дамаска, сбив семь ракет. Об этом сообщили в воскресенье журналистам в Национальном центре управления обороной России.

"Силы противовоздушной обороны Сирийской арабской армии отразили воздушную атаку авиации ВВС Израиля по международному аэропорту Дювали на юго-востоке Дамаска", - сказали в ведомстве.

По данным ведомства, "зенитные ракетные комплексы "Панцирь" и "Бук" уничтожили семь израильских ракет". "Инфраструктура аэропорта не пострадала. Жертв и разрушений нет", - добавили в центре.

Военные уточнили, что удар авиационными управляемыми ракетами по территории Сирии был нанесен четырьмя F-16 ВВС Израиля из акватории Средиземного моря в 13:32 мск.

Ранее об отражении израильской воздушной атаки на юге Сирии сообщило агентство SANA. По его информации, атаковавшие не выполнили ни одну из поставленных перед ними задач. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6019705

" ориентировочно за 30 минут до первых сообщений об атаках, в небо поднялся самолет радиоэлектронной разведки Gulfstream G550 Nachshon Shavit ВВС Израиля с многопрофильным оборудованием на борту.."



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5165578


Познавательно :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5165264

https://vk.com/wall-76669927_185993

https://vk.com/wall-76669927_185970

https://vk.com/wall-76669927_185943

----------


## Pilot

Ночью продолжили. Похоже, что дневной удар бал для вскрытия ПВО


В результате авиаударов Израиля по Сирии в ночь на 21 января повреждена инфраструктура аэропорта Дамаска, четверо сирийских военных погибли, сообщает Национальный центр управления обороной РФ. Еще шестеро получили ранения.

«В ходе отражения удара силами ПВО САР уничтожены более 30 крылатых ракет и управляемых авиабомб»,— цитирует «Интерфакс» сообщение ведомства. В центре отмечают, что удары велись с трех направлений: западного, юго-западного и южного.

Ранее армия Израиля сообщила, что удары стали ответом на запуск сирийских ракет по северным Голанским высотам. Целями израильских ВВС стали иранские склады с оружием, объект сил разведки и тренировочный лагерь на территории Сирии, а также сирийские батареи ПВО.

Напомним, в конце декабря израильские самолеты также атаковали объекты на сирийской территории. Две бомбы попали по логистическому центру сирийской армии, трое военных получили ранения. Минобороны России тогда заявило, что в ходе атаки была создана прямая угроза двум гражданским самолетам.

----------


## OKA

> Ночью продолжили. Похоже, что дневной удар бал для вскрытия ПВО
> 
> 
> В результате авиаударов Израиля по Сирии в ночь на 21 января повреждена инфраструктура аэропорта Дамаска, четверо сирийских военных погибли, сообщает Национальный центр управления обороной РФ. Еще шестеро получили ранения.
> 
> «В ходе отражения удара силами ПВО САР уничтожены более 30 крылатых ракет и управляемых авиабомб»,— цитирует «Интерфакс» сообщение ведомства. В центре отмечают, что удары велись с трех направлений: западного, юго-западного и южного.
> 
> Ранее армия Израиля сообщила, что удары стали ответом на запуск сирийских ракет по северным Голанским высотам. Целями израильских ВВС стали иранские склады с оружием, объект сил разведки и тренировочный лагерь на территории Сирии, а также сирийские батареи ПВО.
> 
> Напомним, в конце декабря израильские самолеты также атаковали объекты на сирийской территории. Две бомбы попали по логистическому центру сирийской армии, трое военных получили ранения. Минобороны России тогда заявило, что в ходе атаки была создана прямая угроза двум гражданским самолетам.



" Объекты, которые по заявлению Израиля были уничтожены в ходе ракетной атаки "

 

https://vk.com/wall-76669927_186034

Пока ВКС РФ уничтожает идлибских каннибалов, с тыла сирийцев долбят израильские  ВВС ...

Идлибское авиакрыло)


Познавательно :

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3192233.html

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/messages/?offset=169660

" Четверо сирийских военнослужащих погибли в ночь на 21 января в результате авиаударов Израиля. Об этом сообщили в Национальном центре управления обороной России. По данным центра, ещё шестеро военных получили ранения.
При авиаударах Израиля погибли четверо сирийских военных
Отмечается, что частично повреждена инфраструктура международного аэропорта Дамаска.

Как сообщили российские военные, в период с 02:11 до 02:56 ВВС Израиля нанесли три авиационных удара по территории Сирии с западного, юго-западного и южного направлений.

Ранее в Армии обороны Израиля заявили, что удар по иранским силам в Сирии был произведён в ответ на попытку ракетного обстрела Голанских высот. "

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/59...-gibel-voennye

Говорят предвыборная истерия...

----------


## CRC

Последние мгновения PANCYRA...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZkt...ature=youtu.be  вчера             Какова эффективность S-300 и Pancyra?

----------


## OKA

"  Британские ВВС вывели половину своих военных самолетов из Сирии и Ирака на этой неделе, сообщает Daily Mail.

По словам британского военного руководства, в следующем месяце из Сирии и Ирака будут выведены восемь торнадо Королевских ВВС; что сократит количество военных самолетов в регионе с 14 до шести.


 ВВС Турции нанесли ракетно-бомбовый удар по объектам Рабочей партии Курдистана (РПК, запрещена в Турции) на севере Ирака. Как говорится в распространенном в понедельник в Twitter заявлении Генштаба ВС Турции, ликвидированы шесть членов РПК.

«В ходе операции ВВС 20 января 2019 года были нанесены удары по регионам Зап, Синат-Хафтанин, Хакурк на севере Ирака. Нейтрализованы не менее шести вооруженных членов РПК «, — отмечается в заявлении. Также указывается, что авиация «уничтожила принадлежащие группировке огневые точки, укрытия и схроны»."

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 21 января 2019 года

----------


## OKA

" В Дамаске пообещали ответить симметрично на удары Израиля по Сирии.
"Либо настало время Совету Безопасности принять меры <...>, либо Сирии нужно привлечь внимание тех, кто создает войны в этом совете, реализовав свое законное право защищаться и ответить на израильскую атаку по международному аэропорту Дамаска симметрично, ударив по аэропорту Тель-Авива", — сказал постоянный представитель Сирийской Арабской Республики в ООН Башар аль-Джаафари.
Выступление транслировалось по сирийскому телевидению.
МИД Сирии регулярно направляет письма генсеку ООН и в Совбез с требованием осудить авиаудары Израиля по арабской республике и принять меры для их прекращения... "

https://ria.ru/20190123/1549747220.html

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtP2zqUnU-D

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5175854

----------


## Djoker

Навесы готовы?







https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...20516741881856

----------


## OKA

" Боевики YPG арестовали арабского полевого командира Дауда Сулеймана аль-Тукана, одного из руководителей службы безопасности SDF в провинции Дейр-Эз-Зор. Источник не указывает причину ареста.
-
Армейцы долбят по позициям бойков на севере Хамы и юге Идлиба.
Там мелькают то наши разведывательные самолеты, то иранские Беспилотники "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5180662


" Президенты России и Ирана Владимир Путин и Хасан Роухани проведут отдельную встречу в рамках переговоров лидеров РФ, Ирана и Турции по Сирии, которые пройдут 14 февраля в Сочи, сообщил пресс-секретарь российского лидера Дмитрий Песков.
"Отдельная беседа с Рухани действительно запланирована. Она состоится 14 февраля в Сочи на полях трехсторонней встречи по Сирии Путин - Эрдоган - Рухани", - сказал Песков журналистам во вторник, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос. "

http://www.irna.ir/ru/News/3670191

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## Pilot

вот еще

https://twitter.com/i/status/1097777492675432448

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Драган

Дорогие братья, может кто-нибудь помочь мне с моим проектом модельного комплекта. Я исследую основное отличие контейнера пассивных контрмер, между стандартными МиГ-29СМТ и МиГ-29СМТ-Р. На стандартном МиГ-29СМТ нет контейнера 50-мм патрона, но на модернизированной версии, из сирийской кампании, они установлены, их зовут УВ-5-08 (50). Я хочу собрать модельный комплект из сирийской кампании. Но больше года у меня проблемы с исследованием этих контейнеров. потому что я хочу представить самолет в конфигурации полета перед полетом. Это означает, что крышка контейнеров снята. Все, что у меня есть, это те фотографии, когда обложка на этих блоках Кто-нибудь знает почтение между УВК-5-02 (26), которое установлено на новом варианте 9-19P, и старшее, которое установлено на всех предыдущих моделях БВП-30-26М. Патроны одинаковы, но как это выглядит, когда снимают крышку, было бы много помощи, может кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, помогите. даже с описанием, как это выглядит, но лучше всего, если у кого-то есть картинка, когда крышка снята с обоих блоков, верхнего и нижнего. Я был бы очень рад моим братьям, пожалуйста, помогите. Привет от брата из Сербии.

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## stream

Сюрприз от ВКС: появление в Сирии новых самолётов, стало неожиданностью для Ближнего Востока

http://avia.pro/news/syurpriz-ot-vks...=pulse_mail_ru

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


" Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу провел переговоры с президентом Сирийской Арабской Республики Башаром Асадом в Дамаске

По поручению Президента Российской Федерации Владимира Путина 19 марта Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу совершил рабочую поездку в Сирийскую Арабскую Республику.

В Дамаске Сергей Шойгу провел переговоры с президентом Башаром Асадом и передал главе Сирии послание от Президента России Владимира Путина.

В ходе переговоров с Башаром Асадом обсуждались вопросы борьбы с международным терроризмом в Сирии, различные аспекты обеспечения безопасности в ближневосточном регионе и постконфликтного урегулирования.

Затрагивались темы дальнейшего расширения возможностей по добровольному возвращению беженцев и временно-перемещенных лиц к местам своего проживания в Сирии, а также оказания сирийскому населению гуманитарной помощи.

«В Сирии при поддержке России несомненно удалось добиться значительных успехов в борьбе с международным терроризмом, прекратить его произвол и распространение. Главное – мы смогли сохранить сирийское государство и создали условия для возвращения граждан к мирной жизни», - отметил во время встречи с сирийским президентом Сергей Шойгу.

«Однако не всех устраивают успехи сирийского правительства в восстановлении мирной жизни. Западные страны пытаются свести к минимуму любые положительные преобразования в Сирии и создают новые препятствия для завершения кризиса», - подчеркнул Сергей Шойгу. "

https://www.facebook.com/mod.mil.rus...type=2&theater

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ми-28НМ

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5224877

" Трое российских военнослужащих погибли в сирийской провинции Дейр эз-Зор в конце февраля в ходе боя с террористами, сообщает Минобороны России. По данным ведомства, возвращаясь днём на автомобиле после выполнения задачи по организации доставки гуманитарной помощи, они попали в засаду группы боевиков и после завязавшегося боя пропали без вести.

С момента поступления данной информации проводилась непрерывная круглосуточная работа по поиску и установлению местонахождения военнослужащих, проинформировали в МО.

«В результате комплекса специальных мероприятий были установлены напавшие на автомобиль боевики, а также подтверждён факт гибели трёх российских военнослужащих в ходе боя в конце февраля», — говорится в сообщении.

Бандгруппа более чем из 30 боевиков, причастная к нападению, уничтожена, тела военных доставили в Россию, сообщили в ведомстве. "

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/61...iiskie-voennye

----------


## OKA

ВКС РФ нанесли удар по боевикам в Идлибе . 

Подробнее :

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...western-idlib/

----------


## OKA

" Обзорный материал на тему израильских ударов по сирийской территории.

  

На спутниковых снимках, район последнего такого удара в индустриальной зоне Шейх Наджар в Алеппо. "




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4896921.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Грузовой Boeing 747-281B иранской авиакомпании Fars Air Qeshm на пути в Дамаск.



Иран и Ирак договорились о сотрудничестве в области противовоздушной обороны. 

Иран открыл авиамаршрут с Венесуэлой Тегеран - Каракас. "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5238617

----------


## OKA

Ч.2 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bCR8zoOWgA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3266376.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Аналитическая группа ISWNews: Вчера вечером в 02:30 израильские военные самолеты выпустили несколько ракет с ливанского неба в сирийском районе Масиаф в провинции Хама.

https://twitter.com/A7_Mirza/status/1116971013571588096

 Сирийские СМИ сообщают, что большинство ракет было перехвачено и уничтожено до достижения целей, однако некоторые ракеты поразили цели и ранили четырех сирийских солдат.

 Также ранее израильские военные самолеты выпустили несколько ракет в район Аль-Кусейр в западном Хомсе, но все ракеты были перехвачены и уничтожены сирийскими системами противовоздушной обороны.

http://www.english.iswnews.com…nce-again/ 

 Важно отметить, что атаки происходили вблизи поставляемых Россией систем С-300, но эти системы не работали для перехвата ракет  "

https://glav.su/blog/31453/1376607/

" К вопросу о том, за чем ВВС Израиля так в районе сирийского Масьяфа не в первый раз охотятся. Там расположен крупный сирийский военно-исследовательский и производственный центр, который был построен еще до гражданской войны и по всей видимости изначально был связан с ракетной программой Сирии. А после начала гражданской войны, туда еще начали переводить связанные с сирийской ракетной программой производства из Алеппо. 

Причем видимые там на поверхности объекты должно быть являются только "надводной частью айсберга". Там еще до войны писали, что кроме видимых надземных строений были видны и проходы ведущие в подземные объекты вырытые в горах около Масьяфа. Сколько там подземных объектов толком неизвестно, но работы там продолжались и по ходу войны. Неизвестно насколько они были успешны, но можно предположить, что сирийцы с помощью иранских союзников сейчас там пытаются восстановить ракетное производство. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo…mp;theater "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5244075

" Через коридор «Джлейгем» вышла новая группа перемещенных лиц из лагеря беженцев «Ар-Рукбан»
Хомс – САНА 
13-04-2019 
Корреспондент агентства САНА сообщил, что через коридор «Джлейгем» в Сирийской пустыне вышла новая группа перемещенных лиц из лагеря беженцев «Ар-Рукбан», где американские оккупационные силы и их наемники удерживают тысячи мирных жителей. 
Следует отметить, что до сих пор тысячи сирийцев живут в «Ар-Рукбане», страдая от тяжелых гуманитарных условий, отсутствия медицинской помощи и продовольствия. Американские оккупационные силы, находящиеся в районе Ат-Танф, не позволяют им покинуть лагерь через гумкоридоры, открытые сирийской и российской сторонами.
https://www.sana.sy/ru/?p=1847…tdw3BqD1uo "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5244245

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

БПЛА "Орион"?

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Наказание за обстрел Латакии. И, возможно, Хмеймима. Официально про обстрел Хмеймима говорят только про-нусриновские ресурсы, но он скорее всего таки имел место быть.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Наказание за обстрел Латакии. И, возможно, Хмеймима.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Наказание за обстрел Латакии. И, возможно, Хмеймима.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

Да, кучно работают в апреле по Идлибской зоне.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Март 2019. Ми-14 ВВС САР. Утащил с лостармор

----------


## Red307

Кстати, мне кажется или нет? По ТВ стали меньше уделять времени Сирии.

----------


## Avia M

> Кстати, мне кажется или нет? По ТВ стали меньше уделять времени Сирии.


Вам это кажется! Сирия, последние новости сегодня 30 апреля 2019. Война в Сирии: ситуация, новости ближнего востока. Сирия: Хроника событий дня

----------


## Red307

> Вам это кажется! Сирия, последние новости сегодня 30 апреля 2019. Война в Сирии: ситуация, новости ближнего востока. Сирия: Хроника событий дня


Я про центральные каналы.

----------


## OKA

" Террористы за месяц 12 раз пытались обстрелять авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии с использованием реактивных систем залпового огня (РСЗО) и дронов, заявил на брифинге руководитель российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон Виктор Купчишин.
Он подчеркнул, что со стороны находящихся в Идлибской зоне деэскалации незаконных вооруженных формирований не прекращаются попытки обстрелять авиабазу Хмеймим, а также позиции сирийских правительственных войск в провинции Латакия с использованием реактивных систем залпового огня и беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

"Так, из западных районов указанной зоны с начала апреля этого года осуществлено 12 обстрелов, в том числе с использованием беспилотных летательных аппаратов – восемь", - заявил Купчишин.
Руководитель центра отметил, что все обстрелы удалось отразить. Объекты базы не понесли никакого ущерба.
При отражении атак уничтожено 12 беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
"По имеющимся данным, обстрелы авиабазы Хмеймим осуществлялись из района населенных пунктов Калъат Эль-Мудик и Баб Атика", - добавил он. "

https://ria.ru/20190501/1553222962.html

----------


## Avia M

Российская авиация подключились к ударам правительственных войск Сирии по террористам в турецкой зоне ответственности.

Становится очевидным, что Анкара не собирается выполнять Сочинские договоренности. Турция не прятствует сосредоточению террористов, все интенсивнее атакующих позиции сирийской армии и мирные населенные пункты.

«Аль-Ватан» цитирует поддерживаемых Анкарой боевиков которые говорят, что Турция полностью прекратила выполнять Сочинское соглашение, отстранившись от его требований. Поступает информация, что турки оказывают помощь запрещенной в РФ группировке «Тахрир аль-Шам», как теперь зовется бывший алькайдовский «Фронт Нусры» (запрещена в РФ), и подталкивает террористов укреплять боевые позиции в демилитаризованной зоне.

Высказываются подозрения, что Анкара поощрила боевиков блокировать продвижение российских патрулей, которые должны были контролировать зону разделения вместе с турецкими военными.

https://mirnov.ru/politika/voina-kon...medium=desktop

Ежели так, впору о помидорах вспомнить...

----------


## OKA

> Российская авиация подключились к ударам правительственных войск Сирии по террористам в турецкой зоне ответственности.
> 
> Становится очевидным, что Анкара не собирается выполнять Сочинские договоренности. Турция не прятствует сосредоточению террористов, все интенсивнее атакующих позиции сирийской армии и мирные населенные пункты.
> 
> «Аль-Ватан» цитирует поддерживаемых Анкарой боевиков которые говорят, что Турция полностью прекратила выполнять Сочинское соглашение, отстранившись от его требований. Поступает информация, что турки оказывают помощь запрещенной в РФ группировке «Тахрир аль-Шам», как теперь зовется бывший алькайдовский «Фронт Нусры» (запрещена в РФ), и подталкивает террористов укреплять боевые позиции в демилитаризованной зоне.
> 
> Высказываются подозрения, что Анкара поощрила боевиков блокировать продвижение российских патрулей, которые должны были контролировать зону разделения вместе с турецкими военными.
> 
> https://mirnov.ru/politika/voina-kon...medium=desktop...



Ещё такое пишут :

" ИДЛИБ
Обстрелы и авиаудары сил режима Башара Асада и его союзников по зоне деэскалации на северо-западе Сирии за последнюю неделю привели к гибели 33 человек.
Рост числа артиллерийских обстрелов и воздушных ударов по Идлибу пришелся на период после очередного раунда переговоров по Сирии в Нур-Султане.
Глава сирийского НПО «Координаторы реагирования» Мухаммед Халладж сообщил агентству «Анадолу», что на фоне резкой экскалации напряженности свои дома покинули еще около 42 тысячи мирных жителей.
По его словам, беженцы прибывают в основном в лагеря у турецко-сирийской границы, а также в районы, освобожденные от террористов в рамках операций «Щит Евфрата» и «Оливковая ветвь».

Свои дома покинули в основном жители населенных пунктов Кенсафра, Бсекла, Хас, Термела, Кеферин, Абидин, Урейнибе, Эль-Хабит, Эль-Мимар на юго-востоке Идлиба, районов Кифренбуде и Латемне на севере Хамы, сел Аль-Сахыр, Аль-Инкави, Аль-Тувейне, Эш-Уремйе, Баб-аль-Така, Аль-Хувейз, Аль-Хамра, Аль-Хавваш, Аль-Хавидже на западе Хамы, а также районов Рашидин и Хан-аль-Асал на западе Алеппо. "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5264934




> ..Ежели так, впору о помидорах вспомнить...


Вряд ли вспомнят ... В этот раз))

----------


## Red307

> Российская авиация подключились к ударам правительственных войск Сирии по террористам в турецкой зоне ответственности.
> 
> Становится очевидным, что Анкара не собирается выполнять Сочинские договоренности. Турция не прятствует сосредоточению террористов, все интенсивнее атакующих позиции сирийской армии и мирные населенные пункты.
> 
> «Аль-Ватан» цитирует поддерживаемых Анкарой боевиков которые говорят, что Турция полностью прекратила выполнять Сочинское соглашение, отстранившись от его требований. Поступает информация, что турки оказывают помощь запрещенной в РФ группировке «Тахрир аль-Шам», как теперь зовется бывший алькайдовский «Фронт Нусры» (запрещена в РФ), и подталкивает террористов укреплять боевые позиции в демилитаризованной зоне.
> 
> Высказываются подозрения, что Анкара поощрила боевиков блокировать продвижение российских патрулей, которые должны были контролировать зону разделения вместе с турецкими военными.
> 
> https://mirnov.ru/politika/voina-kon...medium=desktop
> ...


Сверхзвуковые помидоры.




> Россия рассматривает возможность начать поставки экспортной модификации новейших истребителей Су-57 в Турцию. Об этом глава «Ростеха» рассказал в интервью турецкому агентству Anadolu.
> 
> По словам Сергея Чемезова, Турция является перспективным рынком для российских истребителей пятого поколения. «Если Анкара проявит интерес к закупке этого самолета, мы готовы к сотрудничеству по этой теме», — передает агентство слова главы госкорпорации


https://www.rbc.ru/politics/03/05/20...7947c6a31dd894

----------


## Avia M

> Вряд ли вспомнят ... В этот раз))


Понятно. Поток, который турецкий не дозволит.

----------


## OKA

> Понятно. Поток, который турецкий не дозволит.


Наверняка там ещё с десяток-другой важных причин.

И поток, и ВТС, и Венесуэла, и местная геополитика с плясками и песнями "шаг вперёд-две шаги назад" ))

Ну и амеры с вассалами бдят))

----------


## OKA

" Израильские военные засекли в субботу пуски порядка 90 ракет из сектора Газа, перехватили "десятки" из них и отвечают авиаударами и огнем танков, сообщила армейская пресс-служба.

Пока не поступало данных о пострадавших в результате более чем часового обстрела, который сорвал месячное затишье и может вновь вызвать вопросы о безопасности проведения в середине мая музыкального конкурса "Евровидение" в Тель-Авиве.

Армия обороны Израиля атаковала цели ХАМАС в секторе Газа

"На этот час около 90 пусков зафиксировано из сектора Газа по израильской территории. Расчеты (систем ПРО) "Железный купол" перехватили десятки из них", - сказано в релизе.

Под огнем оказались прилегающие к сектору Газа южные районы Израиля. Сирены, оповещающие население об обстрелах и дублируемые с помощью мобильных приложений, звучали более часа с 10.00 (совпадает с мск), после чего сигналы тревоги прекратились.

В ответ израильские танки атаковали несколько позиций боевиков из правящего в анклаве движения ХАМАС. Ударам с воздуха также подверглись две пусковых установки палестинских ракетчиков, следует из сводок армейской пресс-службы. Медики в секторе Газа говорят о четырех раненных в результате авианалета на северную часть анклава.

Местные СМИ пишут, что премьер-министр Биньямин Нетаньяху созывает экстренное совещание с главами силовых структур.
Очередное обострение началось накануне, когда палестинский снайпер ранил двух солдат, и израильская авиация атаковала позиции боевиков в секторе Газа. Жертвами бомбардировки стали двое палестинцев, еще один погиб и 50 были ранены в пограничных столкновениях с военными.

Обмен ударами сорвал затишье, которое продержалось больше месяца и давало надежды на долгосрочное урегулирование проблемы двухмиллионного палестинского анклава. Оно было согласовано при участии египетских посредников по формуле, предполагавшей прекращение обстрелов и сокращение размаха гражданских протестов в обмен на ослабление блокады. "

https://ria.ru/20190504/1553254465.html

Ну можно это "евровидение" на Галанах или в КСА провести, например)) 

В Саудию есть много прямых рейсов со всего мира. И люди там добрые, наверное)) Правда и туда хуситские посылки долетают...

"Да, уж..." :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4837780.html

----------


## OKA

" Российская авиабаза Хмеймим в Сирии была дважды обстреляна в понедельник, 6 мая, об этом говорится в поступившем в РБК сообщении руководителя российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-майора Виктора Купчишина.

«Оба раза огонь велся с восточного направления из района населенного пункта Завия, находящегося в Идлибской зоне деэскалации и контролируемого группировкой «Хайат Тахрир аш-Шам» (запрещена в России, признана террористической. — РБК)», — сообщил Купчишин. По его данным, в общей сложности по базе было выпущено 36 реактивных снарядов, боевики вели управление огнем с помощью беспилотника.

Дежурные силы систем противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) отразили обстрелы, жертв и разрушений на базе нет, уточнили в центре.

«Все точки запуска боевиками ракет выявлены и подавлены авиацией ВКС России и огнем артиллерии сирийских правительственных войск», — добавил Купчишин. Он также отметил, что в Идлибской зоне деэскалации выросло число нарушений режима прекращения боевых действий со стороны незаконных вооруженных формирований."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/06/05/20...?from=newsfeed


" География ударов по Идлибу "



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5267639

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" В воскресенье, 12 мая 2019 года, в районе одной из позиций САА были замечены БЛА, в количестве 3 единиц. Бойцы сразу же открыли огонь по ним. Все три птицы были подбиты и упали на землю. Одна из них сразу же взорвалась при ударе о поверхность.Вторая взорвалась ,как только двое военнослужащих САА попытались забрать ее. Причём взорвалась сразу после того, как ее подняли. Третью птичку также удалось найти. Теперь уже ее тронули только после тщательного осмотра и понимания ее безопасности.
Можно отметить следующее: 1. Птицы заранее запрограммированы и летят в конкретную точку, в которой осуществляют сброс взрывчатых изделий или , снижаясь, сами взрываются.
2. Материал , из которого изготовлены птички, позволяет на большой высоте, достаточно долго оставаться незаметными для глаз и для радаров.
3. Дешевизна и простота материала наводит на мысль о возможности производства и последующего использования таких птиц в большом количестве ."

  

https://vk.com/id36327961?w=wa…6969%2Fall

Видео :

https://vk.com/video36327961_456239367

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5276480

----------


## OKA

" Боевики в воскресенье обстреляли авиабазу Хмеймим из ракетной системы залпового огня (РСЗО), силы противовоздушной обороны базы отразили атаку, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Минобороны РФ.
       "Около 20.00 в воскресенье с территории Идлибской зоны деэскалации по российской авиабазе террористами было выпущено шесть реактивных снарядов. Дежурными силами ПВО авиабазы все снаряды были уничтожены", - сообщили в министерстве.
       "Российскими средствами разведки данная установка РСЗО террористов была оперативно выявлена на западной окраине населенного пункта Кафер-Нобль провинции Идлиб. Точечным ударом ВКС России указанный объект террористов был уничтожен", - добавили в министерстве.
       Также в военном ведомстве сообщили, что одновременно с обстрелом "с северного и северо-восточного направлений российскими средствами ПВО были обнаружены приближавшиеся к "Хмеймиму" два беспилотных летательных аппарата террористов".
       "Дежурными силами ПВО российской авиабазы все беспилотники террористов были уничтожены на значительном удалении от авиабазы", - добавили в министерстве.
       По данным военных, на авиабазе "Хмеймим" никаких разрушений и пострадавших нет. Она продолжает функционировать в штатном режиме. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508525&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

"  В Сирии террористы запустили 17 ракет по российской авиабазе Хмеймим, сообщили в Минобороны.

"Восемь запущенных боевиками ракет до авиабазы не долетело. Оставшиеся девять реактивных снарядов террористов были уничтожены дежурными силами ПВО российской авиабазы", — заявили в военном ведомстве.
Кроме того, в Идлибе сирийским правительственным войскам удалось отбить две попытки прорыва со стороны боевиков. В них участвовали 200 террористов, четыре БМП и четыре пикапа.
Атаки на Хмеймим
Это уже вторая за несколько дней попытка атаки на российскую базу. В понедельник террористы "Джебхат ан-Нусры"* выпустили в сторону базы шесть ракет, их все перехватили силы ПВО.
После этого российские специалисты обнаружили, что установка РСЗО террористов расположена в Кафер-Нобле, и уничтожили ее ударом ВКС. Также на значительном удалении от базы удалось сбить два беспилотника боевиков.
Авиабаза Хмеймим — место базирования авиационной группы ВКС России, которая с 2015 года участвует в военной операции в Сирии.
*Террористическая организация, запрещенная в России."

https://ria.ru/20190522/1554804552.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ми-35 и Ми-28 работают в районе потерянного войсками Асада н.п. Кафр-Набуд

----------


## OKA

" Ка -28 сирийских ВМС, ранее базировались на Хмеймиме (сирийская часть аэродрома). Приспособили кидать авиабомбы (может и торпеды кидают ))

Здесь есть видео предыдущего использования..."

https://rg.ru/2016/11/16/video…istov.html

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5288796

----------


## Казанец

> потерянного войсками Асада


Эта песня будет вечной...

----------


## ZHeN

> Израиль вечером 27 мая нанес ракетный удар по системам ПВО Сирийской Арабской армии (САА), в результате погиб один сирийский военнослужащий. Об этом сообщает Al-Masdar News.
> 
> Известно имя погибшего — 22-летнего сирийца звали Ахмад Башар Аль-Барад. Еще один солдат был тяжело ранен. Известно, что израильским силам удалось уничтожить пусковую установку, располагавшуюся в районе Таль Аль-Шаар в провинции Кунейтра.
> 
> Еврейское государство объяснило свои действия: официальное заявление опубликовал Twitter-аккаунт премьер-министра Израиля Биньямина Нетаньяху. По его словам, ВВС его страны уничтожили технику, из которой ранее был обстрелян израильский самолет, совершавший мирный плановый полет.


https://lenta.ru/news/2019/05/28/is_real/

какая-то странная история ... Сирийцы пишут, что это была Шилка:
https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2019/...ight-by-israel

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" В четверг, 6 июня около 500 боевиков террористической группировки «Хайат Тахрир Аш-Шам»* вместе со своими союзниками атаковали позиции сирийской армии в провинции Хама. Наступление произошло в районе населенных пунктов Джуббайн и Телль-эль-Малах.

    «В атаке боевиков участвовало 6 танков, 4 боевых машины пехоты, 20 автомобилей повышенной проходимости с установленными на них крупнокалиберными пулеметами и другая военная техника», - сообщает российский Центр по примирению сторон.

В ходе оборонительного боя при поддержке ВКС России правительственные силы Сирии отбили атаку. В боестолкновении союзникам удалось уничтожить более 120 террористов, 5 танков, 3 БМП, одну установку реактивной системы залпового огня и два минометных расчета.

В общей сложности, в течение суток боевики совершили обстрелы Икко, Джубб-эз-Зарур, Эль-Арейми и других населенных пунктов провинции Латакия, а также провинции Хама и города Алеппо.

* «Хайат Тахрир Аш-Шам» - террористическая группировка, запрещенная на территории Российской Федерации. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...140-oSfCZ.html



" 7 июня 2019 г. в 10:45 незаконные вооруженные формирования из Идлибской зоны деэскалации предприняли атаки на позиции правительственных сил в районе населенных пунктов КОРНАЗ и ХАМАМИЯТ провинции ХАМА. В нападении на н.п. КОРНАЗ участвовало около 80 боевиков и семь пикапов. В атаке на н.п. ХАМАМИЯТ приняло участие около 60 боевиков при поддержке двух танков, одной БМП и одного пикапа. При отражении нападений незаконных вооруженных формирований вооруженными силами Сирийской Арабской Республики уничтожено более 20 боевиков, один танк и два пикапа.
В целях восполнения боевых потерь незаконные вооруженные формирования проводят перегруппировку сил, осуществляют переброску подкрепления, вооружения и военной техники. В районе населенного пункта МОРЕК севернее города ХАМА отмечена концентрация отрядов бандформирований общей численностью около 1 тыс. боевиков.

Российский центр по примирению призывает командиров незаконных вооруженных формирований отказаться от вооруженных провокаций и встать на путь мирного урегулирования ситуации в подконтрольных им районах."

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5301695

----------


## OKA

" Сирийское гостелевидение сообщает, что ПВО страны в южной провинции Дераа отразила в ночь на среду ракетную атаку Израиля, сбив несколько ракет.
По данным канала Ikhbariya, израильские ракеты атаковали холм Телль аль-Хара.

Еще один сирийский госканал Syria TV сообщает, что после атаки Израиль начал создавать помехи сирийским радарам.
"Израиль после своей ракетной атаки начал "электронную войну": сирийские радары подверглись помехам", - передает корреспондент.
Сообщается, что был нанесён лишь материальный ущерб.
В небе над некоторыми районами Дамаска были слышны взрывы от работы ПВО.
Израильские удары
Ранее израильские военные неоднократно наносили удары по сирийским объектам. Дамаск объясняет такую стратегию необходимостью остановить попытки Ирана закрепиться в военном отношении в арабской республике.
Замглавы МИД Сергей Рябков заявлял, что удары израильских ВВС нелегитимны и необоснованны. "

https://ria.ru/20190612/1555503913.html


" Соединенные Штаты ужесточили санкционный режим в отношении Сирии, в черный список были включены три физических и 13 юридических лиц. Об этом говорится в опубликованном во вторник заявлении Министерства финансов США.

В частности, ограничения были введены против компании ASM International Trading со штаб-квартирой в Дубае. В перечень также попали два гражданина Сирии, связанные с этой организацией. Кроме того, санкции были введены против телекомпании LANA TV, которая базируется в Бейруте.

Как утверждается в заявлении министерства, санкции были введены против "сирийского олигарха Самера Фоза и его роскошной бизнес-империи". По версии американских властей, внесенные в черный список 16 "физических и юридических лиц связаны с международной сетью, от которой получает выгоду режим [сирийского президента Башара] Асада".

"Самер Фоз, его родственники и его бизнес-империя превратили бесчинства сирийского конфликта в прибыльное предприятие. Этот сирийский олигарх напрямую поддерживает кровавый режим Асада и строит роскошные комплексы на земле, украденной у тех, кто скрывается от его жестокости, - утверждала курирующая противодействие терроризму и финансовую разведку заместитель министра финансов Сигал Манделкер. - Минфин обязан привлекать к ответственности спекулянтов, которые обогащают казну режима Асада, в то время как сирийские гражданские лица страдают от этого искусственно созданного гуманитарного кризиса". "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6541207

" Казалось бы, причём здесь " Галаны ))

----------


## OKA

Армия сорвали атаку террористов в направлении населенных пунктов Аль-Хамамият и Джбин — Сирийское арабское информационное агентство САНА

https://vk.com/video-182816816_456239030


" Анадолу выложило интервью Чавушоглу...

АНКАРА

Турция не намерена отказываться от контракта по ЗРК С-400, на данном этапе это просто невозможно. Об этом сказал министр иностранных дел Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу на круглом столе редакторов агентства «Анадолу».

«Вне зависимости от того, с какими последствиями может столкнуться Анкара, вопрос закупок оборонных систем не обсуждается. Мы готовы заплатить любую цену», - сказал Чавушоглу.

Глава дипломатии подчеркнул, что Турция ответит на американские санкции, если США предпримут негативные шаги в отношении Анкары.

По его словам, утверждения о некой угрозе, которую якобы представляют ЗРК С-400 системам НАТО, не выдерживают никакой критики.

По словам Чавушоглу, Анкара остро нуждается в ЗРК С-400.

Глава дипломатии напомнил, что вскоре после начала сирийского кризиса Анкара обратилась к своим союзникам за помощью в вопросе обеспечения противовоздушной обороны. В ответ на ряд союзников по НАТО направили в Турцию комплексы Patriot, а Италия разместила в районе турецко-сирийской границы ЗРК Samp-T.

В то же время, стремление Анкары сформировать собственную систему противовоздушной обороны не нашло поддержки у зарубежных партнеров Турции. «Мы не смогли приобрести комплексы Patriot. Поэтому начали рассматривать альтернативные предложения, лучшим из которых стало российское», - сказал турецкий министр.

«Часть оплаты по контракту на С-400 уже перечислена. Часть денег планируется перечислить в рамках кредита. Вопрос закрыт. Комплексы поступят в Турцию», - подчеркнул Чавушоглу.

Глава дипломатии назвал бессмысленными попытки США предотвратить реализацию турецко-российского оборонного контракта.

Ситуация в Идлибе Комментируя ситуацию на северо-западе Сирии, глава внешнеполитического ведомства Турции отметил, что Анкара не приемлет отговорок российской стороны о том, что режим Башара Асада не прислушивается к России как к стране-гаранту по Сирии. «Мы не может принять подобных отговорок», - подчеркнул министрЧавушоглу привлек внимание к обстрелу одного из наблюдательных пунктов ВС Турции в зоне деэскалации на северо-западе Сирии.

«Анкара придает значимость астанинскому процессу и считает, что усилия в рамках данного международной инициативы должны быть продолжены. Все позитивные процессы последнего периода в Сирии связаны с астанинским процессом. Мы также считаем вовлечение Ирака и Ливана в астанинский процесс», - сказал турецкий министр.

Чавушоглу подчеркнул, что радикальные группы в Идлибе появились по вине режима Башара Асада. «Эти радикальные группы вместе с вооружением прибыли на северо-запад Сирии из Восточной Гуты, Хомса и Хамы. Сегодня Башар Асад атакует Идлиб под предлогом наличия групп, которые сам же эвакуировал на северо-запад Сирии», - пояснил Чавушоглу.
У Турции нет проблем в отношениях с Эр-Риядом

Относительно отношений с Саудовской Аравией, Чавушоглу отметил, что Анкара, в отличие от Эр-Рияда, разделяет темы убийства журналиста Джемаля Кашикчы и развития связей с Саудовской Аравией.
«Президент Турции в дни праздника Рамазан поздравил короля Саудовской Аравии Салмана бин Абдельазиза. Телефонный звонок Эрдогана свидетельствует об отсутствии проблем в двусторонних отношениях», - сказал Чавушоглу.
Анкара готова к участию в системе INSTEX

Глава турецкого МИД также привлек внимание к напряженности в отношениях между США и Ираном и антииранским санкциям Вашингтона.

Чавушоглу сообщил, что Турция продолжает переговоры с ЕС и Ираном для участия в Европейском механизме расчетов с Тегераном (INSTEX).

Глава МИД призвал провести серьезное расследование атак на танкеры в Оманском заливе.
«Необходимо провести серьезное и всестороннее расследование. В противном случае подобные инциденты могут спровоцировать напряженность и иметь опасные последствия», - сказал Чавушоглу.
Турция готова отстаивать свои права в Средиземноморье

Министр также прокомментировал ситуацию вокруг разработки месторождений в восточной части Средиземного моря.
«Турция направила буровые суда в эту часть Средиземного моря, чтобы защитить свои права и права Турецкой Республики Северного Кипра. Этот шаг Анкары вызвал панику у греческой стороны», - сказал Чавушоглу.

США предвзяты в отношении палестино-израильского конфликта .

Глава МИД Турции отметил, что односторонние шаги США по Иерусалиму не способствовали миру на Ближнем Востоке.
США заняли предвзятую позицию в отношении палестино-израильского конфликта, отметил Мевлют Чавушоглу.

Турецкий министра также сообщил, что вопрос нормализации отношений с Израилем сегодня не стоит на повестке дня Анкары. "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5306891

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Андрей Иванович

> 



Такое впечатление, что мимо. Левее ушло.

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Пальмира первая. Авианаводчики и вертолеты. Шикарно.

----------


## OKA

https://riafan.ru/1188529-siriya-nov...ock_exclusive1

----------


## Андрей Иванович

С 1:00 Су-35? С бомбами. До этого момента Су-35 ни на фото, ни на видео. вообще никогда с бомбами не светился. Впервые показана работа Су-35 по земле. Ещё и на видео со стороны басмачей.

----------


## ZHeN

да, су-35, но про то, что никогда не светился с бомбами - неправда
даже в этой же ветке было
и с бомбами и с нарами ... и видео работы было

----------


## OKA

" Syria: clear pic showing a #RuAF reconnaissance plane An-30 while mapping yesterday N. #Hama countryside. "

https://twitter.com/QalaatAlMudiq/st...107648/photo/1



" Харченко
Полетали с утра.. не ожидал, что увижу сирийский аналог кувейтской "дороги смерти" на 300 метрах потерять три танка и один бронебульдозер... это надо уметь

(итого разбита бронегруппа из 5 точанок и 3 переделанных танков  "

Фото :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5332037

" Российские средства ПВО обнаружили и уничтожили три беспилотных летательных аппарата (БПЛА), при помощи которых боевики пытались атаковать авиабазу Хмеймим. Об этом сообщил в пятницу журналистам руководитель российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-майор Алексей Бакин.

"В ночь на 12 июля с территории Идлибской зоны деэскалации боевики незаконных вооруженных формирований предприняли попытку атаковать российскую авиабазу Хмеймим с помощью беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Российскими дежурными средствами ПВО были своевременно обнаружены и на безопасном удалении от авиабазы уничтожены три БПЛА. Пострадавших или материального ущерба нет. Российская авиабаза Хмеймим функционирует в плановом режиме", - сказал он.

Генерал добавил, что в течение суток боевики также совершили обстрелы населенных пунктов Кинсибба провинции Латакия, Сабикия и города Алеппо одноименной провинции.

По словам Бакина, продолжается возвращение беженцев в места, где те проживали до начала боевых действий. Представители российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон обеспечивают работу 10 пунктов пропуска. Всего, по последним данным, с территории иностранных государств на территорию Сирии с учетом лиц, перемещенных внутри страны, в места постоянного проживания вернулись 407 785 человек.

"Российский центр по примирению призывает командиров незаконных вооруженных формирований отказаться от вооруженных провокаций и встать на путь мирного урегулирования ситуации в подконтрольных им районах", - добавил он. "

https://tass.ru/politika/6660653


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTxS7i2K9gk

http://anna-news.info/o-situatsii-v-severnoj-hame/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Вашингтон обеспокоен намерением турецкой армии провести операцию на территории Сирии, восточнее реки Евфрат, и считает подобные действия неприемлемыми.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Договоренности не действуют?

----------


## AndyK

К вопросу чем закрашивали ОЗ на ЛА перед залетом в Сирию. Попалась байка на биглере:

"Мы уже на последнем этапе были, в Моздоке сели переночевать и дозаправиться, а наутро уже в Сирию. И тут команда: закрасить опознавательные знаки на всех самолётах. Не, ну как на всех - кроме Ил-76, они и так в гражданской окраске, если издали смотреть и не очень внимательно. Что-то там у политиков, видно, не срослось, вот и дали нам команду «прикинуться ветошью». Неприятно, конечно, а что делать.
Но это слишком просто было бы - мы ж в ВВС, стране чудес. По приказу краситься своими силами, и срочно - утренний вылет никто не отменял. Сказали б заранее - не проблема, хоть закрасим, хоть ромашки вместо звезд нарисуем; но озадачили в восемь вечера и в Моздоке, о котором большинство из нас до того дня знало только то, что он где-то есть. Да, то что красок с растворителями и прочими кисточками не дали - это ты сам уже догадался.
Ну что, перекурили-подумали, метнулись по городу, нашли-таки всё что нужно, перекрашиваемся всем аэродромом, даже Су-34, которых вообще-то на всём нашем глобусе ни у кого, кроме России, нет. Почти до утра проковырялись; Су-24-е правда раньше закончили, ну да что им - камуфляжа нет, цвета подбирать не нужно, закатал в серый цвет и пошёл «на массу давить».
На Хмеймим прилетели, начали работать. Несколько дней проходит и новый приказ - маскировку снять, опознавательные знаки восстановить. Чтобы, наверное, традицию не нарушать срок тоже к утру, разве что не вечером объявили, а пораньше; но по краскам с кисточками - сам понимаешь. Ладно, нам ли быть в печали, если уж в Моздоке ночью нашли, так днём в Сирии вообще проще простого, даже с учётом запрета покидать территорию базы.
Вечером полеты кончили, начали свои «заплатки» смывать, где совсем хорошо смылось, там по новой рисовать... Ковыряемся так всем аэродромом, смотрим - а полчаса еще не прошло, даже во вкус войти не успели - «двадцать четвертые» со звёздами уже.
Удивились, конечно - что это у них за колдунство такое страшное, и не поделятся ли они им с братьями по оружию по-хорошему.
- А чем закрашивали?
- Эмалью, дренть - чем ещё самолёты красят. Нашли на автосервисе круглосуточном... 
- О как, - тут уже «двадцатьчетвёрочники» удивляются. - Про автосервис и не подумали... *Мы-то по-простому всё, универсам отыскали какой-то, купили там гуашь*..."  :Wink: 
Авиация < Bigler.ru

----------


## Avia M

14 августа. Боевики вооруженной оппозиции утверждают, что подбили в среду истребитель сирийских ВВС, который рухнул между городами Хан-Шейхун и Эль-Таманаа в провинции Идлиб.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/67632...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> 14 августа. Боевики вооруженной оппозиции утверждают, что подбили в среду истребитель сирийских ВВС, который рухнул между городами Хан-Шейхун и Эль-Таманаа в провинции Идлиб.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/67632...medium=desktop


Обломки скорее всего Су-22...

     

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5360975

----------


## OKA

http://syria.mil.ru/war-on-terror/video/strikes.htm


" ТАСС, 15 августа. Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил турецкой стороне о намерении создать буферную зону шириной в 20 миль на севере Сирии. Об этом заявил в четверг министр иностранных дел Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу.

"Трамп пообещал нам 20-мильную зону безопасности в северной Сирии", - приводит слова министра телеканал NTV. Чавушоглу добавил, что целью создания зоны является удаление из стратегически важных регионов курдских "Сил народной обороны". Министр также сообщил, что турецкие самолеты уже ведут патрулирование территории будущей буферной зоны.

7 августа военные Турции и США договорились о создании Центра совместных операций в городе Шанлыурфа в 50 км от границы с Сирией. Центр организован двумя странами для реализации плана по созданию на севере Сирии буферной зоны, куда смогут вернуться из Турции сирийские беженцы и которая бы стала защитным поясом для турецкой границы. 

Турция настаивает на том, чтобы глубина буферной зоны составляла 30-40 км, с чем не согласны США. Телеканал Haberturk ранее сообщал, что Вашингтон предлагает вариант эшелонированной зоны безопасности глубиной 18 км, которая протянется от реки Евфрат до сирийско-иракской границы на востоке. Первая полоса в 5 км будет контролироваться армиями Турции и США, следующая 13-километровая зона - только США, а территория южнее отдается под контроль Вашингтона и местных курдских формирований. Анкару, как отмечает Haberturk, не устроили многие положения этого плана. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6765443

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровске открыли мемориальный бюст Героя Российской Федерации летчика Романа Филипова https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Pilot

Ми-28Н работает в Идлибской зоне

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Росийские военные во вторник уничтожили два ударных беспилотника, при помощи которых боевики собирались атаковать авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирии, сообщили в Минобороны РФ.
       "Штатными зенитными огневыми средствами российской авиабазы все два ударных беспилотных аппарата террористов были уничтожены на безопасных дистанциях. Пострадавших или материального ущерба нет", - говорится в сообщении российского военного ведомства.
       Российские военные заявили, что два маневрирующих беспилотника были обнаружены во вторник около 21:20 мск российскими средствами контроля воздушного пространства на удалении от российской авиабазы "Хмеймим".

       "Беспилотные летательные аппараты приближались к российской авиабазе с северо-западного направления", - сообщили в Минобороны.
       По данным военного ведомства РФ, российская авиабаза "Хмеймим" продолжает функционировать в плановом режиме.

       Арабский информационный портал "Аль-Масдар" ранее во вторник сообщил, что беспилотники пытались приблизиться к российской военной базе из района на северо-западе Сирии, который находится под контролем террористической группировки "Тахрир аш-Шам" (запрещена в России) и Туркестанской исламской партии (запрещена в России).

       В ходе атаки на базе сработали сирены воздушной тревоги. Также возле расположенного неподалеку от базы города Джабла были слышны сильные взрывы, отмечает портал.
       Как сообщал "Интерфакс", 11 августа Минобороны РФ заявляло, что российские средства ПВО уничтожили шесть беспилотников боевиков, летевших на "Хмеймим".
       8 августа Минобороны РФ сообщало о попытках боевиков обстрелять базу Хмеймим при помощи реактивных систем залпового огня. Тогда в Минобороны РФ сообщили, что снаряды разорвались в поселении в 2 км северо-восточнее "Хмеймима", погибли двое сирийцев.
       5 августа руководитель российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии генерал-майор Алексей Бакин сообщил, что боевики из района Идлибской зоны деэскалации выпустили по Хмеймиму три реактивных снаряда. По словам генерала, снаряды не долетели, но пострадали несколько граждан Сирии.
       Начальник главного оперативного управления российского генштаба Сергей Рудской 29 июля сообщил, что в июле боевики несколько раз пытались атаковать "Хмеймим" при помощи реактивных систем залпового огня и ударных беспилотников.
       В мае этого года российские военные сообщили, что комплексы ПВО ближнего действия, прикрывающие базу "Хмеймим"- "Панцирь-С" и "Тор-М1" - отразили два удара реактивными системами залпового огня по авиабазе Хмеймим из районов подконтрольных боевикам в Идлибской зоне. Тогда было сбито 27 реактивных снарядов - ни один из них, по данным Минобороны РФ, на территорию базы не упал.
       Российская военная операция в Сирии проводится с 30 сентября 2015 года. Авиация ВКС РФ поддерживает наземные операции сирийской армии. У России в Сирии есть авиабаза на аэродроме "Хмеймим" и база ВМФ в Тартусе. Официально сообщалось, что в Сирии действуют силы специальных операций Минобороны РФ. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...516440&lang=RU

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

" Провинция ДэЗ.
Американский флаг на газовом месторождении Конико к северу от ДэЗ.



https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5385733

Cводка событий :

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 11 сентября 2019 года

----------


## Драган

Привет, мои друзья.
Кто-нибудь знает, летали ли российские пилоты на Су-33, которые летали с авианосца, для миссий над Сирией были обычные летные костюмы или оранжевые для полета над холодными водами?

----------


## AndyK

Уже был этот вопрос. При темп. воды ниже +16 положено в ВМСК летать, выше с поплаваками (АСП-74) летают

----------


## OKA

" В рамках операции «Непоколебимая решимость» два F-16 ВВС Турции вновь совершили 2-часовой полет над районами Сирии к востоку от реки Евфрат, сообщает во вторник Министерство национальной обороны Турции.

Полет длился с 14:00 до 16:00 24 сентября.

Накануне турецкие F-16 уже совершали двухчасовой полет над Сирией.
-
А недавно мобилизовали врачей в приграничные районы...."

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5396203




https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5396222

и далее обсуждение показанного в ролике))

Сводка за 24сент. :

http://anna-news.info/svodka-sobytij...rya-2019-goda/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Любомирский

А что за КПА ПВД для вёртолёта такое интересное, с ручным насосом?

----------


## LansE293

> 6 октября президент Турции провел телефонные переговоры с Трампом, по итогам которых Белый дом сообщил, что Вашингтон не станет поддерживать и каким-либо образом участвовать в военной операции Турции на севере Сирии, а американские военные не будут находиться поблизости от места ее проведения.


При этом американский лидер в понедельник пригрозил Турции в своем Twitter.



> "Как я уже говорил ранее, если Турция сделает что-то, что я при всей своей огромной и непревзойденной мудрости сочту выходящим за рамки, я сотру экономику Турции с лица земли"


Сегодня в 19:58



> Сирийские курды попросили у Москвы защиты от вторжения Турции
> Советник в администрации Автономии севера и востока Сирии (AANES) Бадран Джакурд заявил, что Москве и Дамаску следует взять на себя ответственность за защиту региона от вторжения Турции.
> Джакурд отметил, что действия Турции ставят под угрозы интересы России.
> Он также подчеркнул, что сирийские курды всегда признавали и верили в важность серьезного диалога с Дамаском и Россия могла бы сыграть в этом роль.
> Он также раскритиковал действия США, которые были союзниками сирийских курдов, за отвод войск, что даст возможность Турции провести операцию.


https://www.mk.ru/politics/2019/10/0...ya-turcii.html
Курды теперь просят защиты у Москвы и Дамаска, но им могу припомнить бойню с 7 на 8 февраля 2018 года в районе газовых месторождений Хашам в провинция Дейр-эз-Зор.

----------


## OKA

> ..Курды теперь просят защиты у Москвы и Дамаска, но им могу припомнить бойню с 7 на 8 февраля 2018 года в районе газовых месторождений Хашам в провинция Дейр-эз-Зор.


https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5409654

----------


## OKA

" Конец незалежной Рожавы

Северная Сирия переживает колоссальные изменения.
За ночь под контроль сирийской армии перешли:

1. Город Табка.
2. Авиабаза Табка (где еще недавно сидели американцы)
3. Плотина Табка.
4. Город Таль-Тамр в провинции Хасаке.
5. Плюс французские войска выводятся из Сирии. Елисейский дворец официально объявил о том, что в самое ближайшее время французы уйдут.

Ожидается, что в течение дня еще целый ряд городов и районов Рожавы перейдут под контроль САА.
По сути, 14 октября закончился проект "незалежная Рожава" под американским зонтиком. Исторический день. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5347055.html

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

Не прошло и недели с вторжения Турции, а уже столько новостей и изменений в Сирии. Турки оттесняют курдов от границы, те, брошенные амерами, обращаются за помощью к Асаду и РФ, и вот уже САА без боя берет курдские города и селения один за другим.

----------


## OKA

> Не прошло и недели с вторжения Турции, а уже столько новостей и изменений в Сирии. Турки оттесняют курдов от границы, те, брошенные амерами, обращаются за помощью к Асаду и РФ, и вот уже САА без боя берет курдские города и селения один за другим.


В "уютном" Д.Митиной было что-то на эту тему давеча)

----------


## OKA

" Вертолеты ВКС России были приняты военным аэродромом Табка в провинция Ракка на севере Сирии, безопасность стратегического объекта обеспечивают военнослужащие сирийской армии и союзные ей отряды.
       "Наша задача - обеспечить максимальную безопасность аэродрома, защищать его от возможных нападений. (...) Когда сюда зашли боевики ИГ ("Исламское государство", запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация), они разнесли взлетно-посадочную полосу. За ними по горячим следам появились американцы, но не стали ничего восстанавливать. Сейчас наши военные разбирают завалы бетона, образовавшиеся после подрыва взлетно-посадочной полосы, а также убирают остатки разбитой техники на летном поле. Там и машины обслуживания, и заправщики, и пожарные машины. Сейчас аэродром наш, и больше мы отсюда не уйдем", - сказал командир занятого на охране объекта подразделения сирийской армии.
       В 2014 году, во время гражданской войны в Сирии, построенный 50 лет назад аэродром под Табкой захватили террористы из группировки "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ). Летом 2017 года их выбили отряды оппозиционных Дамаску "Сил демократической Сирии" (СДС), которые занимали проамериканскую позицию. После этого на протяжении более чем двух лет город Табка со всей провинцией находился под контролем СДС, а на аэродроме появилась американская военная база.
       Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган 9 октября сообщил о начале турецкой военной операции "Источник мира" в Сирии. По его словам, целью этой операции является борьба против курдских боевиков и террористов из группировки ИГ (запрещена в РФ) в приграничных районах на северо-востоке Сирии. В операции задействованы вооруженные силы Турции, а также поддерживаемая Анкарой оппозиционная группировка "Сирийская национальная армия". Основной задачей является создание свободной от боевиков зоны на сирийской территории протяженностью в 480 км и глубиной в 32 км от реки Евфрат до иракской границы.
       Через четыре дня глава Пентагона Марк Эспер заявил, что США начинают вывод около 1 тыс. американских военнослужащих с севера Сирии из-за наступления Турции. 16 октября силы возглавляемой США международной коалиции полностью ликвидировали свою военную базу, находившуюся в районе города Кобани (Айн-эль-Араб) в 150 км от Алеппо на севере Сирии, а также оставили города Ракку и Табку на северо-востоке арабской республики. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520028&lang=RU






" Досталось Ирану и Франции. Заявления Эрдогана перед вылетом в Сочи:

Если обещания США по выводу боевиков YPG не будут выполнены Турция устроит операцию посерьёзней прежней.
Из зоны безопасности ушло всего лишь 700-800 человек. Продолжают выходить еще около 1300.
От Ирака до Джераблуса будет создана зона безопасности глубиной 32 ка и длинною 444 км.
До сих по было очищенно 2200 кв. км. территории. 160 населённых пунктов перешли под контроль турецкой армии.
775 террористов были нейтрализованы
Погибло в боях 7 турецких солдат и 79 военных из Национальной сирийской армии (оппозиция), 20 гражданских погибло от нападения террористов.
Заявления со стороны Ирана меня серьёзно расстраивают. Они исходят не из уст Роухани, но было бы хорошо если бы он попросил их замолчать. Мне и моим друзьям неприятно слышать подобное. Я осуждаю эти заявления исходящие из Ирана.
[Реакция на предложение президента Франции продлить прекращение огня] Макрон не предлагал мне подобного. Он обсуждает эти вопросы с террористами. Франция не является стороной обсуждения этого процесса, мы обсуждаем все вопросы с США.

(с) Тг-канал "Повестка дня Турции"

И да, до конца 120 часовой паузы осталось 9 часов  "

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5423530

----------


## Казанец



----------


## OKA

" Сообщают о большом прогрессе у Кабани. Подошли близко к посёлку."

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5426261


"  Курды начали отвод своих формирований из приграничных с Турцией районов, заявил в четверг замглавы МИД РФ Сергей Вершинин.
"Мы с удовлетворением отмечаем, что достигнутые в Сочи договоренности выполняются", - сказал он журналистам, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса" о том, начали ли курды отводить свои формирования от границы с Турцией.
Отвечая на уточняющий вопрос, включает ли выполнение всех договоренностей и отвод курдских формирований, Вершинин сказал: "Да, я же сказал - все выполняется".

https://www.militarynews.ru/St…mp;lang=RU

МОСКВА, 24 окт – РИА Новости. "Сирийские демократические силы" (SDF) поддерживают идею о создании международной зоны безопасности на севере Сирии, заявил в четверг командир отрядов Мазлум Абди.
Глава минобороны ФРГ Аннегрет Крамп-Карренбауэр ранее заявила, что предложит в НАТО создать зону безопасности в Сирии на границе с Турцией. Европарламент одобрил в четверг резолюцию с призывом принять санкции против Турции из-за операции на севере Сирии, а также с призывом создать в этом регионе зону безопасности под эгидой ООН.

https://ria.ru/20191024/1560189339.html

Евроната седлает белых коней для победных парадов )) Аннегрета не растерялась  :Biggrin: 

Ещё :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5425950


Сирийский кризис




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPNhJ_YME3A&t=197s




Для таких роликов "за жысть, за правду" да ещё  "с места событий" , практически, есть целых две ветки в курилке :

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Граждане и Государство

 :Biggrin: 

Многие форумчане ими пользуется, для  постов  типа "крикдуши" )) Ну или просто " за жысть "

А то начинается из тыла - "не там воюете, не с теми воюете"  :Biggrin: 

Кто-то наверное соскучился по публичным казням на площадях и в "Пальмирах" , "по законам" и без)

Так на территории РФ это было в 90-х...

----------


## OKA

" Американские военные начали прибывать с территории Ирака в сирийскую провинцию Дейр-эз-Зор, передает издание The Washington Post.

Как сообщил собеседник газеты в Министерстве обороны, дополнительные силы помогут «предотвратить попадание нефтяных месторождений в руки боевиков «Исламского государства» (ИГ, террористическая организация, запрещенная в России. — РБК) или других дестабилизирующих [обстановку] субъектов».

По словам представителей власти, для защиты нефтяных месторождений в Сирию вернутся несколько сотен американских военных, но «менее батальона», численность которого обычно составляет от 800 до 1 тыс. человек. «Мы не будем обсуждать детали или сроки возвращения сил по соображениям безопасности», — добавил чиновник.

Ранее колонна военнослужащих США с территории Ирака вернулась в сирийскую провинцию Хасеке, сообщило агентство SANA.

25 октября глава Минобороны США Марк Эспер сообщил о переброске в Сирию дополнительных войск для защиты нефтяных месторождений в Дейр-эз-Зоре от террористов ИГ. Как писала ранее WSJ, Вашингтон рассматривает вариант оставить на северо-востоке Сирии 500 военных и перебросить в этот район несколько десятков танков и прочую технику."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5db4e...?from=newsfeed

----------


## Avia M

Главарь террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) Абу Бакр аль-Багдади уничтожен в ходе операции ВС США в сирийской провинции Идлиб. Об этом заявил в воскресенье президент Соединенных Штатов Дональд Трамп.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Главарь террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) Абу Бакр аль-Багдади уничтожен в ходе операции ВС США в сирийской провинции Идлиб. Об этом заявил в воскресенье президент Соединенных Штатов Дональд Трамп.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Отрежь одну башку - ещё три вырастут...

----------


## Avia M

> Отрежь одну башку - ещё три вырастут...


То ж сказка...https://youtu.be/cWuXV8Sgke0

----------


## Казанец

Гиркин интересно про Сирию и не только:

----------


## OKA

" F/A-18E Super Hornet, сбивший сирийский Су-22 в 2017."

   

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5431386

----------


## Avia M

Окапываются...

Соединённые Штаты строят две новые военные базы в нефтеносном районе Сирии, куда уже направлены дополнительный контингент и бронетехника.

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/68...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Окапываются...
> 
> Соединённые Штаты строят две новые военные базы в нефтеносном районе Сирии, куда уже направлены дополнительный контингент и бронетехника.
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/world/news/68...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Ну так они и из Афгана лет десять "уходят" )

Ещё Обама собирался))

----------


## OKA

" В районе Кобани начались первые совместные турецко-российские патрули, которые ограничивают возможности SDF и YPG держать силы у турецкой границы, фактически вынуждая курдов к односторонней демилитаризации северной Рожавы.
В одном из поселков толпа местных курдов начала закидывать машины турецких и российских военных камнями в том же стиле, как до этого закидывали камнями бегущих от границы американцев.

Кидали в основном в турок, но и по нашим попали. Турки заявили, что акцию подготовили боевики YPG, которые переодевшись в гражданское координировали действия гражданских.

Вместе с тем, турки заявляют, что патрулирование завершилось нормально и никаких сил YPG и SDF они в районе патрулирования не обнаружили.




Люди не очень понимают, что эти патрули по сути являются их гарантией того, что у них не произойдет этнической чистки в лайт-режиме, как это произошло в Африне, поэтому вместо счастливого драпа от границы в колоннах беженцев они теперь могут вымещать свою бессильную злость по поводу провала курдского государственного проекта на патрульных машинах. До поры конечно, рано или поздно сюда вернется мухабарат, а с ним уже не забалуешь, как показывают примеры работы на освобожденных территориях в Дераа.

И разумеется, текущее поведение курдов много говорит о том, что они получат в послевоенной Сирии. Получат они прямо скажем не очень много, за что конечно они могут винить только себя, хотя винить они будут всех кого возможно, но только не своих мудрых лидеров. "

Ролики и фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5401211.html

----------


## OKA

" Иранцы задействовали разведывательно-ударный БПЛА Mohajer-6 для помощи сирийской армии в горах Латакии. На этом кадре снятом боевиками  снят БПЛА Mohajer-6 (без кожуха на двигателе) в районе высот у населенного пункта Кбана, которые подразделения сирийской армии из состава 4-й дивизии пытаются взять уже довольно давно. Похоже сейчас сирийцы запросили помощь союзников. Были слухи о переброске туда подкреплений из числа подготовленных нашими и иранцами сирийцев, а иранские СМИ на днях сообщили о гибели иранского военного советника в горах Латакии.

  

Что касается Mohajer-6, то хотя они сейчас весьма активно идут на вооружение сухопутных войск КСИР и Армии Ирана и их уже использовали для ударов по позициям террористов в приграничных районах Иракского Курдистана и для обеспечения безопасности на границе с Пакистаном и Афганистаном, но это их первое известное появление в Сирии."

Видео via https://twitter.com/StasSwanky/statu...01125851193344

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/868744.html



" Третий совместный российско-турецкий патруль на северо-востоке Сирии

     

Наш "Тигр" и турецкие Kirpi II после забрасывания камнями, краской и т.д. со стороны местных курдов во время совместного патруля в приграничных с Турцией районах северо-восточной Сирии

Фото Delil SOULEIMAN / AFP




Ну и как все это было. В этот раз из толпы уже настойчиво лезли на машины, по одной из наших машин пытались даже кувалдой бить и хотели сломать малогабаритный передатчик помех РП-377УВМ1Л. "

Все фото и ролики :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/868952.html

Спортсмены и спортсменки)

----------


## OKA

" ИНТЕРФАКС - Новым командующим российской группировкой в Сирии стал заместитель начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Александр Чайко, который сменил на этой должности командующего ВДВ Андрея Сердюкова, сообщают "Ведомости".
       "В Сирии сменился командующий российской группировкой войск: место командующего ВДВ генерал-полковника Андрея Сердюкова, занимавшего этот пост с апреля, занял заместитель начальника Генштаба ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Александр Чайко", - пишет газета.
       Источник издания, близкий к Минобороны, уточнил, что кадровые перестановки произошли в сентябре и связаны с окончанием срока командировки Сердюкова.

       Российские военные ранее подтвердили возвращение командующего в Россию. На прошлой неделе департамент информации Минобороны РФ сообщал, что генерал-полковник Сердюков посетил гвардейское Ивановское воздушно-десантное соединение в ходе рабочей поездки.
       Командующий ВДВ возглавлял российскую группировку сил с апреля 2019 года. Сменивший его генерал-лейтенант Чайко ранее также проходил службу в Сирии, занимая в начале кампании должность начальника штаба.

       "Сейчас его основной задачей является работа, связанная с соблюдением российско-турецких договоренностей на северо-востоке Сирии, где размещена зона проведения турками операции "Источник мира", - пишут "Ведомости" со ссылкой на близкий к российскому Генштабу источник. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...521639&lang=RU

Обзор событий :

http://anna-news.info/svodka-sobytij...rya-2019-goda/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Ночью Израиль нанес ряд ударов по целям к югу от Дамаска.
Как утверждается - в ответ на ракетный обстрел позиций Израиля на оккупированных им Голанских высотах.
Удар как обычно наносился через воздушное пространство Ливана по объектам связанным с Ираном и сирийским позициям ПВО.
ПВО Сирии перехватила часть выпущенных ракет. Отмечалось несколько взрывов к югу от Дамаска. Также сообщалось о нескольких гражданских получивших ранения.
Реальный объем разрушений как обычно станет известен несколько позднее. Судя по кадрам, как минимум был поражен один склад боеприпасов."




    

Все фото и ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5438472.html

----------


## Avia M

> Ну и как все это было. В этот раз из толпы уже настойчиво лезли на машины, по одной из наших машин пытались даже кувалдой бить и хотели сломать малогабаритный передатчик помех


Курдские военные записали видеообращение, в котором извинились за инцидент в Кобани, произошедший с российско-турецким военным конвоем в понедельник.
«18 ноября в городе Кобани совместный патрульный конвой, в состав которого входили и российские машины, был встречен агрессивной группой жителей города, забросавшей патруль камнями и бутылками с зажигательной смесью. Выражаем глубокое сожаление в связи с произошедшим инцидентом, в связи с чем будут приняты соответствующие меры, которые гарантируют не повторение подобного в будущем», – говорится в видеообращении курдов, которое опубликовано в Twitter.

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Курдские военные записали видеообращение, в котором извинились за инцидент в Кобани, произошедший с российско-турецким военным конвоем в понедельник..






" Силы внутренней безопасности курдов, пресловутые "Асайиш" принесли официальные извинения за "прискорбный инцидент" с российским патрулем, в который кидали камни и коктейли Молотова.
Как не трудно догадаться, если бы они не имели к этому эпизоду отношения, то и извиняться бы не пришлось. Теперь делают вид, что ситуация с закидыванием камнями турок вышла из под контроля.
По всей видимости до них довели, что у произошедшего будут последствия, после чего пришлось извиняться на камеру и обещать принять меры, чтобы подобного не повторилось.

Теперь посмотрим, поняли ли они, что так делать не следует или как обычно с первого раза до них не доходит.
Что примечательно, насчет кидания камней в турок, они не извинялись. Видимо продолжат испытывать судьбу.

Турецкие официальные лица и пресса по прежнему вбрасывают угрозы, что если Россия не уберет курдов от границы, то турки снова устроят курдам ата-та.

При этом вялотекущие бои к северу и северо-востоку от Айн-Исса, а также в районе Таль-Темера продолжаются.
Турки теперь сполна отыгрываются за многомесячный прессинг России на Турцию в вопросе неспособности Турции обеспечить отвод боевиков с линии фронта в Идлибе и теперь пытаются примерно в таком же стиле троллить Россию, мол вы обещали, а курды полностью не ушли."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5438382.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Здравствуйте, камрады юзеры. На лостарморе выложили такое видео сегодняшней работы ПВО Сирии. Это видео уже и в телеграмме в принципе расходится. 
Видео действительно достаточно странное. На том же лостарморе спор до истерик. Часть за пуски по целям, которые просто расположены между ПУ систем ПВО. Другая часть за то, что сирийцы просто хаотично пускают ракеты. Причем зачастую "в никуда", и чуть ли не по собственным соседним пусковым.
Честно говоря, я тоже тут никаких низколетящих целей не наблюдаю и имею впечатление, что пускают просто в разные стороны, совершенно хаотично. Полный бардак.

Вот это видео.
https://twitter.com/AuroraIntel/stat...44524171837440

Кстати, есть варианты что работает? ИМХО "Бук".

----------


## OKA

> " Ночью Израиль нанес ряд ударов по целям к югу от Дамаска.
> Как утверждается - в ответ на ракетный обстрел позиций Израиля на оккупированных им Голанских высотах.
> Удар как обычно наносился через воздушное пространство Ливана по объектам связанным с Ираном и сирийским позициям ПВО.
> ПВО Сирии перехватила часть выпущенных ракет. Отмечалось несколько взрывов к югу от Дамаска. Также сообщалось о нескольких гражданских получивших ранения...


" Премьер-министр Израиля Биньямин Нетаньяху заявил, что ночной удар, который ВВС страны нанесли по иранским объектам в Сирии, был ответом на обстрелы израильской территории, и добавил, что власти продолжат обеспечивать безопасность государства.
"Я дал понять, что, кто бы ни причинял нам вред, мы нанесем ему болезненный ответный удар. Именно так мы сделали это сегодня вечером против военных целей иранских сил "Кудса" и сирийских военных объектов в Сирии после того, как вчера вечером были выпущены ракеты по Израилю. Мы будем тверды в обеспечении израильской безопасности", - сказано в заявлении, которое распространила канцелярия премьера Израиля.
Накануне пресс-служба израильской армии сообщила, что военные засекли пуск четырех ракет по израильской территории со стороны Сирии, все они перехвачены. В ночь на среду, как передавал корреспондент РИА Новости, в Дамаске прогремели взрывы, государственное телевидение Сирии сообщало, что ПВО отражало атаку на столицу и ее окрестности.
В заявлении военных Израиля отмечается, что удары были нанесены приблизительно по 20 целям, более половины из которых принадлежали иранским силам. Одной из целей стало расположенное вблизи аэропорта в Дамаске здание, в котором, как утверждается, находится штаб-квартира "Кудс". Отмечается, что израильские силы намеренно не стали разрушать его полностью..."

https://ria.ru/20191120/1561146486.html

----------


## OKA

Спутниковые фотографии последствий ударов Израиля 20 ноября :

Сводка событий в Сирии и на Ближнем Востоке за 20 ноября 2019 года

----------


## GThomson

понемножку выплывает инфа - "...На вашей памяти не было случаев, когда вот подобные "херои" гробили всех? А мне "повезло", когда, будучи в Сирии, застал катастрофу Ан-26, который "мальчишка в душе" впечатал, емнип, уже после ближнего. А весной ещё одна катастрофа - очередной такой "мальчишка" великовозрастный на иркутской машине угробил себя и техника, зарывшись в воду."

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Nazar

> понемножку выплывает инфа - "...На вашей памяти не было случаев, когда вот подобные "херои" гробили всех? А мне "повезло", когда, будучи в Сирии, застал катастрофу Ан-26, который "мальчишка в душе" впечатал, емнип, уже после ближнего. А весной ещё одна катастрофа - очередной такой "мальчишка" великовозрастный на иркутской машине угробил себя и техника, зарывшись в воду."


Что значит всплывает? Все это было известно с первых дней..

----------


## Д.Срибный

> *ВС США утверждают, что их пропавший в Ливии беспилотник мог быть сбит российскими ПВО*
> 
> Африканское командование ВС США (АФРИКОМ) считает, что их пропавший в конце ноября в небе над Ливией беспилотник мог быть сбит российскими средствами ПВО. Об этом сообщило в субботу агентство Reuters.
> В сообщении не указывается, на каком уровне и на основании каких данных были сделаны такие выводы. Приводится лишь высказывание командующего АФРИКОМ Стивена Таунсенда, который в беседе с Reuters озвучил требования вернуть американской стороне обломки сбитого аппарата. По его мнению, управляющие средствами ПВО «не знали о том, что беспилотный летательный аппарат принадлежит США в тот момент, когда открыли по нему огонь».
> О том, что США потеряли связь с беспилотным летательным аппаратом в небе близ Триполи, стало известно в ночь на 23 ноября. В пресс-службе Африканского командования ВС США сообщили, что беспилотник использовался в процессе мониторинга экстремистской деятельности.
> 
> Это уже не первый американский беспилотник сбитый в Сирии.


Ну, Ливия все же не Сирия ))

----------


## Red307

Они даже на разных континентах находятся))

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну, Ливия все же не Сирия ))


Уже замылилось всё... 
Что Ливия, что Сирия - везде пиндосы влезли, нагадили и получают по своим беспилотникам, поэтому можно было в любой ветке постить даже без указания страны и тем более континента...

----------


## Let_nab

*Американские военные угрозой применения оружия остановили российский патруль*

- https://www.vpk-news.ru/news/54109

Патрулирование военной полицией Минобороны РФ северной части Сирии было сорвано американскими военными.
Вчера в окрестностях населенного пункта Кахтания на севере провинции Хасака во время движения по автомагистрали М-4 патруль российской полиции был остановлен американскими военными. Свои действия они объяснили тем, что данный район закрыт. Кроме того, по утверждению ряда очевидцев, военнослужащие США угрожали русским применением оружия.
В настоящее время никаких комментариев от Центрального командования на Ближнем Востоке (CENTKOM) и от Пентагона по указанному инциденту нет. По мнению экспертов, действия американских военных вызваны ответной реакцией на блокирование американского патруля в районе авиабазы в Камышлы.

Политологи считают, что подобные действия со стороны военнослужащих США являются неприкрытой агрессией и могут привести к вооруженному конфликту. Демонстративная наглость американцев может быть жестко наказана, так как данном регионе у России достаточно сил, чтобы остудить их пыл.
Стоит отметить, что командование российской группировки в Сирии также пока не комментирует произошедший инцидент.

----------


## Red307

> *Американские военные угрозой применения оружия остановили российский патруль*
> 
> - https://www.vpk-news.ru/news/54109
> 
> Патрулирование военной полицией Минобороны РФ северной части Сирии было сорвано американскими военными.
> Вчера в окрестностях населенного пункта Кахтания на севере провинции Хасака во время движения по автомагистрали М-4 патруль российской полиции был остановлен американскими военными. Свои действия они объяснили тем, что данный район закрыт. Кроме того, по утверждению ряда очевидцев, военнослужащие США угрожали русским применением оружия.
> В настоящее время никаких комментариев от Центрального командования на Ближнем Востоке (CENTKOM) и от Пентагона по указанному инциденту нет. По мнению экспертов, действия американских военных вызваны ответной реакцией на блокирование американского патруля в районе авиабазы в Камышлы.
> 
> Политологи считают, что подобные действия со стороны военнослужащих США являются неприкрытой агрессией и могут привести к вооруженному конфликту. Демонстративная наглость американцев может быть жестко наказана, так как данном регионе у России достаточно сил, чтобы остудить их пыл.
> Стоит отметить, что командование российской группировки в Сирии также пока не комментирует произошедший инцидент.


Про "политологов" можно было не писать. Это сразу перевело сообщение в юмор. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Про "политологов" можно было не писать. Это сразу перевело сообщение в юмор.


Турки недавно немного "ошиблись" и чутка звезднополосатого мяса, поехало в ящиках домой...Трамп кстати тоже постарался все в юмор перевести, F-35 продавать то надо...

----------


## Red307

> Турки недавно немного "ошиблись" и чутка звезднополосатого мяса, поехало в ящиках домой...Трамп кстати тоже постарался все в юмор перевести, F-35 продавать то надо...


А сколько чьего мяса поехало домой, когда амеры в классическом стиле ганшипами, апачами и артиллерией намеренно обработали "группу Вагнера"?

Кстати, когда США вернулись к идее продать Ф-35 Турции?

----------


## OKA

> ..По мнению экспертов, действия американских военных вызваны ответной реакцией на блокирование американского патруля в районе авиабазы в Камышлы...






Пишут , что остановили правительственные войска САР :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5475404

----------


## lindr

> Патрулирование военной полицией Минобороны РФ северной части Сирии было сорвано американскими военными.
> Вчера в окрестностях населенного пункта Кахтания на севере провинции Хасака во время движения по автомагистрали М-4 патруль российской полиции был остановлен американскими военными. Свои действия они объяснили тем, что данный район закрыт. Кроме того, по утверждению ряда очевидцев, военнослужащие США угрожали русским применением оружия.
> В настоящее время никаких комментариев от Центрального командования на Ближнем Востоке (CENTKOM) и от Пентагона по указанному инциденту нет. По мнению экспертов, действия американских военных вызваны ответной реакцией на блокирование американского патруля в районе авиабазы в Камышлы.
> 
> Политологи считают, что подобные действия со стороны военнослужащих США являются неприкрытой агрессией и могут привести к вооруженному конфликту. Демонстративная наглость американцев может быть жестко наказана, так как данном регионе у России достаточно сил, чтобы остудить их пыл.
> Стоит отметить, что командование российской группировки в Сирии также пока не комментирует произошедший инцидент.


В Качестве пояснения карты нефтяных полей Рожавы с Rojava Network (считай официально) с указанием контроля, посмотрите где Кахтания, и все станет ясно.

И до кучи




> +++Confirmed reports about the Saudi Aramco oil company arrived in the Al-Omar oil field of Al-Mayadeen city in Deir ez-zor. The delegation were consisted of 8 experts accompanied by three American experts.
> 
> he Omar oil field, the largest oil field in Syria, produces approximately 30k barrels per day and includes a gas plant and a power station.


Саудовские нефтяники готовятся разрабатывать сирийскую нефть. Хороший повод "хуситам" заявить о себе, в кавычках потому, что при той известной атаке ракеты и беспилотники прилетели* с севера*

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syrian_MC/status...83038055952384

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/883364.html

----------


## OKA

" Российские летчики в Сирии получили новую заправку, которая сокращает время между вылетами в три раза, сообщил в пятницу командующий группировкой войск РФ в Сирии Александр Чайко.
       "В декабре введена в эксплуатацию централизованная заправка авиационным топливом с возможностью в три раза сократить время для повторного вылета", - сказал он на селекторном совещании в Минобороны.
       Чайко напомнил, что на авиабазе "Хмеймим" завершается строительство девяти укрытий для армейской авиации. "Это позволило защитить технику от внешних воздействий и обеспечить скрытность подготовки к боевым вылетам", - добавил Чайко."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...524473&lang=RU

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Про "атаку дронов" :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4505806.html

----------


## Avia M

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган заявил, что будет сбивать все самолёты над Идлибом, сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Daily Sabah.
> Политик отметил, что самолёты, которые представляют угрозу для военных в этом районе будут без колебаний сбиты.
> Помимо этого Эрдоган заявил, что договорённости, которые были достигнуты с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным в Сочи, больше не действуют, поскольку президент Сирии Башар Асад их нарушил.


С-400 задействует?

----------


## Red307

> С-400 задействует?


С-400 против Су-30/34/35

----------


## Казанец

> С-400 задействует?


Неплохо бы, неплохо. Главное что любой результат будет положительным. Собьют - значит ЗРК хороший, не собьют - значит самолёты хорошие.

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/syriantube

" Согласно поступающим сообщениям, подразделениям Сирийской арабской армии, в ходе ожесточенных столкновений с джихадистами, удалось взять под контроль населенные пункты Ард-Шейх-эд-Дарвиш (Al-Shamiko), Зухрат-Мадайн и Эль-Радва на западе Алеппо, Сирия..

Карта от источников Хезболы " : 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5546340 




> Неплохо бы, неплохо. Главное что любой результат будет положительным. Собьют - значит ЗРК хороший, не собьют - значит самолёты хорошие.


Ну вряд ли гибель силовиков из РФ, или союзных подразделений - это радость для нормальных граждан РФ.


Про "рай для своих" :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5637905.html

----------


## OKA

" Самолёты ВВС Израиля в ночь на пятницу нанесли ракетные удары по целям в районе сирийской столицы, сообщает The Jerusalem Post.

       В свою очередь, сирийские государственные СМИ сообщают, что силы ПВО Сирии были задействованы в отражении ракетной атаки и сбили несколько ракет.

       По информации израильских СМИ, самолёты ВВС Израиля, участвовавшие в операции, не вторгались в сирийское воздушное пространство.
       Предполагается, что целью удара стали склады с боеприпасами.

       Израильские военные периодически проводят подобные ракетные обстрелы территории Сирии. Как правило, целями становятся объекты, на которых находятся либо бойцы ливанской группировки "Хезболла", воюющие в Сирии на стороне Дамаска, либо иранские военные советники."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527159&lang=RU

----------


## Red307

> Неплохо бы, неплохо. Главное что любой результат будет положительным. Собьют - значит ЗРК хороший, не собьют - значит самолёты хорошие.


Во всем этом "радует" охрененно дальновидная политика нашего президента. Турки сбивают наш самолёт, убивают посла, после чего мы давим их помидоры и запрещаем своим гражданам ездить к ним отдыхать. Потом два наших царька обнимаются. Полгода назад на Максе ходят чуть ли не за руку. Мы продаем им "новейшие" С-400 (скорей всего на невозвратные кредиты), а теперь они собираются нас же сбивать нашими же ЗРК. И все это за 5 лет.

Эрдоган все делает правильно, крутит нашего как хочет. А наш .. Не даром на пенсию в 60 лет отправляют.

----------


## Avia M

> Полгода назад на Максе ходят чуть ли не за руку.


Мороженым ещё угощал.




> Не даром на пенсию в 60 лет отправляют.


Молвили, вскоре пожизненно в какую то контору будут трудоустраивать...

----------


## Red307

> Мороженым ещё угощал.
> 
> 
> 
> Молвили, вскоре пожизненно в какую то контору будут трудоустраивать...


За мороженое Эрдоган вообще должен быть вечно обязан.

----------


## Казанец

Интересно, а турецкие офицеры С-400 тоже ВОТ ТАК получали? Новая техника как-никак...

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, а турецкие офицеры С-400 тоже ВОТ ТАК получали? Новая техника как-никак...


Ну и причём в данной ветке ?

----------


## OKA

"  Армия Сирии полностью вернула контроль над районом города Алеппо после того, как оставшиеся боевики отступили из этой зоны на запад, сообщил в воскресенье информационный портал "Аль-Масдар".

       По данным источника портала, экстремисты сдали правительственным силам равнину Анадан западнее Алеппо, которую контролировали шесть лет. Это произошло вскоре после того, как сирийская армия также освободила от экстремистов все населенные пункты в районе Алеппо.

       Тем временем сирийское агентство САНА распространила кадры жителей Алеппо, которые вышли на улицы города, чтобы отпраздновать успехи сирийских военных.

       Алеппо полностью перешел под контроль правительственных сил еще в декабре 2016 года, однако боевики, находясь в окрестностях города, продолжали обстреливать его при помощи минометов и ракетных установок.

       Ранее стало известно, что армия Сирии также установила полный контроль над автомагистралью М5, которая соединяет Дамаск и Алеппо. Именно освобождение этой дороги было главной целью наступления, проводимого военными в провинции Идлиб."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527309&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

> Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган заявил, что будет сбивать все самолёты над Идлибом, сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Daily Sabah.
> Политик отметил, что самолёты, которые представляют угрозу для военных в этом районе будут без колебаний сбиты.
> Помимо этого Эрдоган заявил, что договорённости, которые были достигнуты с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным в Сочи, больше не действуют, поскольку президент Сирии Башар Асад их нарушил.


Наверное про "этот случай .."  :

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган заявил, что операция турецких военных в сирийском Идлибе может начаться в любой момент. По его словам, Анкара не оставит зону президенту Сирии Башару Асаду и его сторонникам.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/426052...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Помощь "друга"... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> ..Помощь "друга"...

----------


## Polikarpoff

"Обочечников" конечно большинство не любит, но по правилам виноват америкос, т.к. не выполнил п. 8.9 ПДД, что и привело к ДТП. Невыполнение водителем "Тигра" п.9.9 ПДД, в данном случае, насет второстепенный характер, что подтверждено судебной практикой

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Ещё ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1836526.html

----------


## OKA

" По сирийскому телеканалу al-Ikhbaria показали кадры с останками турецкого БПЛА, что был сбит над подконтрольными правительству юго-восточными районами Идлиба. Судя по останкам - это турецкий разведывательно-ударный БПЛА ANKA-S."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/904277.html

Приземляют турков) Ждём очередной "ножвспину"...

Тем не менее :

" 24 февраля 2020 года состоялось десятое совместное российско-турецкое патрулирование по маршруту к западу от Кобани."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9QaJId8hiI

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1838151.html

----------


## ZHeN

массовый недолёт ПЗРК до летательных аппаратов ... хотя в СМИ принято считать, что они все уходят на ЛТЦ ...

https://twitter.com/MGhorab3/status/...748907012?s=20

fighter_bomber вообще пишет про захват вражескими РЛС ...

----------


## OKA

" "Авиация Воздушно-космических сил России в районе населенного пункта Бехун не применялись", - говорится в заявлении Минобороны РФ, поступившем в "Интерфакс".

     Под огонь сирийской армии попали турецкие военные, о местонахождении которых Анкара не предупредила. Турецкие подразделения находились в боевых порядках бандформирований, атакующих армию Сирии в Идлибе, сообщили в Минобороны.
     "27 февраля находящиеся в Идлибской зоне деэскалации формирования террористической группировки "Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам" (запрещена в РФ) предприняли попытку проведения крупномасштабной наступательной операции по широкому фронту на позиции сирийских правительственных войск", - говорится в заявлении военного ведомства РФ.

     В нем отмечается, что для исключения опасных инцидентов российский центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии (входит в состав российской военной группировки - ИФ) находится в постоянном контакте с турецким Идлибским координационным центром.
     "В течение прошедших суток представителями российского Центра примирения враждующих сторон постоянно запрашивались и подтверждались у турецких коллег координаты местонахождения всех подразделений вооруженных сил Турции, находящихся рядом с районами боевых действий террористов", - говорится в заявлении Минобороны РФ.

     "Вместе с тем, 27 февраля в районе населенного пункта Бехун под обстрел сирийских войск попали турецкие военнослужащие, находившиеся в боевых порядках террористических формирований", - отмечается в заявлении.
     "При этом согласно переданным турецкой стороной российскому Центру примирения координатам, никаких подразделений турецких вооруженных сил в районе населенного пункта Бехун не было и не должно было находиться", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.
     В заявлении говорится, что "сразу после получения информации о пострадавших турецких военнослужащих российской стороной были предприняты исчерпывающие меры для полного прекращения огня сирийскими войсками, обеспечена безопасная эвакуация погибших и раненых турецких военнослужащих на территорию Турции".

     Ранее сообщалось, что в результате ударов сирийских ВВС в Идлибской зоне погибли 33 турецких военнослужащих. Турецкие военные в ночь на пятницу с воздуха и с земли нанесли ответные удары по позициям сирийских правительственных сил.
     На фоне сообщений о потерях турецкой армии президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган провел экстренное совещание по вопросам безопасности, сообщает агентство "Анадолу".

     Эрдоган на заседании парламентской фракции правящей партии в среду заявил, что Анкара не намерена идти на уступки по Идлибу и продолжит наращивать военное присутствие в сирийской провинции.
     "Сторонники Башара Асада обязательно должны отступить за линию соприкосновения, определенную сочинскими договоренностями. Время, отведенное Асаду, истекает", - сказал президент Турции.
     В Идлибской зоне деэскалации армия Турции разместила 12 наблюдательных постов, часть из которых после начала наступления сирийской армии на позиции террористических структур в провинции оказалась у нее в тылу.
     Удары армии Башара Асада в Идлибе осудил генеральный секретарь НАТО Йенс Столтенберг, поддержку Турции высказали и США.
     Накануне вечером российские военные заявили, что Турция помогает боевикам в Идлибской зоне деэскалации ударами артиллерии и работой беспилотников.

     "В нарушение сочинских договоренностей в Идлибской зоне деэскалации турецкая сторона продолжает поддержку действий незаконных вооруженных формирований огнем артиллерии и применением разведывательно-ударной беспилотной авиации для ударов по подразделениям сирийских вооруженных сил", - сказал в четверг на брифинге начальник российского центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии контр-адмирал Олег Журавлев.
     По его словам, 25 февраля сирийская ПВО уничтожила турецкий ударный беспилотник, который нарушил сирийское воздушное пространство и приготовился атаковать правительственную армию.
     В четверг телеканал "Россия 24" (ВГТРК) в репортаже из Идлиба сообщил, что боевики и "турецкие специалисты" пытаются сбить российские и сирийские самолеты при помощи переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов. По данным канала, российская и сирийская авиация активно применяет тепловые ловушки для защиты от огня ПЗРК.

     Утром в четверг российский военный источник опроверг сообщения турецких СМИ о переходе города Серакаб в сирийской провинции Идлиб под контроль боевиков.
     Между Москвой и Анкарой есть разногласия по Идлибской зоне деэскалации, где значительно обострилась обстановка.
     Турция обвинила сирийские войска и их союзников в атаках на мирные объекты и позиции турецких военных в Идлибе и потребовала от Дамаска вывести силы из зоны деэскалации. Руководство Турции грозило начать в Идлибе военную операцию.
     Российские военные в свою очередь заявляли, что армия Сирии в Идлибской зоне отвечает на атаки боевиков. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527930&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

Последствия турецких налётов.


Хроника :

https://lostarmour.info/syria/

В каментах новое.


Что-то у сирийцев и с ПВО никак , и с маскировкой никак. Стоят как мишени на полигоне...

Долбают днём, значит летящих видно было издалека и долго. Брони, судя по кадрам кучу потеряли. 

Видать и с земли и с воздуха коррекция идёт.

По "Граду" в конце ролика, похоже лазером подсвечивают.

Нельзя было туркам разрешать летать над сирийской территорией.

Вот и очередной  "ножвспину" от "дружбана" ...

----------


## ZHeN

боеприпасы у турков слабенькие ... танк как ехал, так и едет ...

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Capt_Navy/status...74154587545601

Видать калибровать вышли)




> боеприпасы у турков слабенькие ...


Ну если судить по кадрам не все.. И цели поражают.

Вообще-то турки ялляются частью сильнейшей глобальной боевой машины, с соотв. оснащением и обучением. А уж натовцы расстараются отработать по максимуму эту ситуацию.

----------


## OKA

> ..Вообще-то турки ялляются частью сильнейшей глобальной боевой машины, с соотв. оснащением и обучением. А уж натовцы расстараются отработать по максимуму эту ситуацию.


Кста :

https://vz.ru/question/2020/2/28/1026256.html

----------


## lindr

> боеприпасы у турков слабенькие ... танк как ехал, так и едет ...


Можно сколько угодно говорить "халва" - слаще не станет.

Де факто минимальными усилиями Турки перевернули ход битвы.* По М-5 теперь ничего не едет, вообще ничего.*

Причем БПЛА у них собственного производства. По хорошему надо тащить ПВО к линии фронта и станции помех. Но теперь под огнем противника.

По правильному наша авиация должна сбивать эти дроны, но такого приказа не отдадут, сами понимаете почему.

И главная ошибка: была неделя, чтобы разместить вдоль трассы М-5 нашу военную полицию, совсем малыми группами, для демонстрации флага.
Если бы в Саракибе было 30 наших солдат, ничего бы не было.

----------


## Pilot

уже завалили несколько БПЛА, включая Анка! Ввели бесполетную зону. Поздновато правда :(

----------


## cobra_73

Говорят сегодня, упал на туркоманов....

Вроде этот - 26 февраля. Правда турки написали что он получил небольшие повреждения. Бгггг!!!!



В 20-х числах завалили 2 Байрактара в Ливии

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Пишут, что турки сбили два сирийских самолета
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/01/03/20...from=from_main

Турки заявляют, что это были Су-24.При этом речь идёт о двух спасшихся пилотах. Или не всем повезло, или самолёт был один... или не Су-24

----------


## cobra_73

Вот на заявленные сбитыми Су хоть чтото есть. Пока непонятка чем это все закончилось.. Обломков тоже не показано. И заявлено два борта...


Это Су-22. Не?  Если конечно фото не случайное.

----------


## lindr

Я читал следующую версию.

Атаковали три самолета ВВС САР, один уклонился, один сбит, есть фото парашютов. Один подбитый дотянул до базы.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

/sg/ SOURIA GENERAL
@SyriaGeneral 45 мин

#Syria #Idlib We thank God for the safety of Lt. Col. Pilot Khaldoun Hussein Mubarak, who’s warplane was downed today in the sky of #Idlib and managed to land with the crew safely.
May God protect you. #SyAF #SyAAF
-----------------------------------------------------
#Syria #Idlib Мы благодарим Бога за безопасность подполковника Халдуна Хусейна Мубарака, чей боевой самолет был сбит сегодня в небе #Idlib и сумел благополучно приземлиться с командой.
Храни тебя Господь. #SyAF #SyAAF
https://twitter.com/SyriaGeneral/sta...59213011705857

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Я читал следующую версию.
> 
> Атаковали три самолета ВВС САР, один уклонился, один сбит, есть фото парашютов. Один подбитый дотянул до базы.


А "источник" атаки известен: ПЗРК, ЗРК, воздух-воздух?

----------


## Red307

> А "источник" атаки известен: ПЗРК, ЗРК, воздух-воздух?


Оба раза Ф-16.

----------


## ZHeN

и где хвалёные Су-35С ?

----------


## Red307

Как где? На земле "не гарантируют безопасность полетов турецких ЛА".

----------


## cobra_73

> Как где? На земле "не гарантируют безопасность полетов турецких ЛА".


Ответ должен быть Сирийским. Не забываем о Босфорском транзите ни на секунду.

----------


## ZHeN

Сирийские Миг-29СМ тоже наверное на земле "не гарантируют безопасность полетов турецких ЛА"

----------


## Red307

На той недели наши космонавты подбили турецкий танк - раздраконили султана. В субботу Эрдоган разошелся, начал  в ответ хреначить Асада направо и налево. Асад попытался что-то предпринять, получил 2 сбитых су-24. Мы сидим, ждём, когда султан утихнет. Путин хранит зловещее молчанье ( похоже как Сталин в июне 41го)

Такие вот союзнички...

----------


## ZHeN

ну там босфор и имидж крупнейшего экспортёра вооружений на кону :)

----------


## Red307

Как бы Турция не превратилась в крупнейшего экспортёра БПЛА.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> и где хвалёные Су-35С ?


Турки могли и со своей территории отработать. А там их валить - это уже 5-я статья устава НАТО будет...

----------


## Red307

> Турки могли и со своей территории отработать. А там их валить - это уже 5-я статья устава НАТО будет...


Там этих статей... 
Международное право тоже позволяет бить агрессора на его территории.
В НАТО тоже есть статьи, когда каждый сам за себя. Особенно, если этот "каждый" сам лезет на рожон.

----------


## cobra_73

> На той недели наши космонавты подбили турецкий танк - раздраконили султана. В субботу Эрдоган разошелся, начал  в ответ хреначить Асада направо и налево. Асад попытался что-то предпринять, получил 2 сбитых су-24. Мы сидим, ждём, когда султан утихнет. Путин хранит зловещее молчанье ( похоже как Сталин в июне 41го)
> 
> Такие вот союзнички...


*А теперь смотрим как картина выглядит в реальности...*

- Сирийская армия отбила у Турции и боевиков ХТШ/СНА Саракиб. Тяжелые бои за город шли со вчерашнего вечера, но взяли город лишь под утро, боевики отползли к Афесу и Найрабу. Штурмовали город "Силы Тигра" и "Хезбалла" при поддержке артиллерии и авиации. С обеих сторон есть ощутимые потери. Нельзя не отметить, что несмотря на тяжелые потери сирийцев в предшествующие дни, они смогли собраться и вновь перейти в наступление.
Ночью был нанесен удар по турецкой колонне в районе турецкого обсервационного пункта в Кминасе. Есть убитые и раненые. 300х вывозили в провинцию Хатай. Также сообщается о серьезных потерях турецкого спецназа в боях за Саракиб. Также Россия с вчера отказалась гарантировать безопасность турецких самолетов в воздушном пространстве Идлиба.....

*Впрочем самое интересное не это, главное ниже:* 
- На фоне сражения в Идлибе, Эрдоган фактически открыл и второй фронт против Греции, границы которой сейчас штурмуют орды "сирийских" беженцев, от которых греки отбиваются дубинками, светошумовыми гранатами, колючей проволокой и слезоточивым газом. Вторжение в Грецию осуществляется морем и по суше. На острове Лесбос греки сожгли центр приема мигрантов организованный ООН. На сухопутной границе с Турцией греческие военные выстрелами в воздух пытаются отгонять надвигающееся нашествие.

По авиации - ASN пока помалкивает о потерях турками БПЛА, подтвержденных видео, что ставит уже вопрос в отношении их достоверности, и по прежнему не может разобраться с Су-24. Если посмотреть по выставленной инфе. Там уже 4 Су-24!!!! В тоже время на Лост Армор уже можно заценить обломки TAI ANKA-S UAV. ЧТо касается Сушек? Сушка/-и? видимо свалились в районе не доступном для местных террористов. На Лост Арморе несколько фот собрано только падения.

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/db … amp;page=5

Впрочем турки тоже порадовали - Referring to losses inflicted on Syria, he said Turkey had “neutralized” more than 2,200 Syrian troops, 103 tanks and eight helicopters.
Не один утраченый сирийцами вертолет тоже не подтвержден. Единственная потеря значится в начале февраля..
*Ну да что их жалеть Петька, пеши исчо! (с.)*




> Международное право тоже позволяет бить агрессора на его территории.


Ну да.




> В НАТО тоже есть статьи, когда каждый сам за себя. Особенно, если этот "каждый" сам лезет на рожон.


По сути там можно очень неоднозначно все трактовать...

У нас же все упирается в транзит.

----------


## Nazar

> Как бы Турция не превратилась в крупнейшего экспортёра БПЛА.


Это тех Анок, которые почти все за вчера приземлили? На которых Эрдоган, свои подписи ставит, благодаря зятя, который их производит?

----------


## Nazar

> хреначить Асада направо и налево. Асад попытался что-то предпринять, получил 2 сбитых су-24. Мы сидим, ждём, когда султан утихнет. Путин хранит зловещее молчанье ( похоже как Сталин в июне 41го)
> 
> Такие вот союзнички...


Так все расхреначили, что уже российская военная полиция в центр Серакиба зашла..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Карта от МО РФ:




И видео падения сбитого 01.03.2020 г. Су-24 ВВС САР:
https://radikal.ru/video/z6L08NK4CAi

----------


## ZHeN

> И видео падения сбитого 01.03.2020 г. Су-24 ВВС САР:
> https://radikal.ru/video/z6L08NK4CAi


да есть попроще ссылка:

----------


## cobra_73

Кстати говоря Анку на ANS подтвердили, но утверждают о том что пипелац сбит ВВС Сирии

----------


## Red307

Да. Султаны пошли не те. Эрдоган так бодро начал, и потом слился. 

По крайней мере нам показали, что турки производят свои собственные разведывательные и ударные БПЛА. И даже вооружение к ним. И все это довольно неплохо работает. И это делает страна дешёвых шмоток и запчастей. Где практически никакого авиапрома не было. А великая северная держава не в состоянии сделать ударный беспилотник. 

То, что их там насбивали с полдюжины, так они для того беспилотные и нужны. 
А у Асада минус ещё один самолёт и как минимум минус один летчик.

----------


## Red307

> Трудно спорить, проблема то в ином мне кажется. Держать прикрышку в районе Сирийцы постоянно не могут. С вопросами наведения и ЦУ тож проблема по понятным причинам. Потребность НАПа сирийцам  мягко говоря постоянная. В итоге можно выбирать момент.  Впрочем вопрос в другом, видно сирийское командование принципиально не выделяет Буки и Панцыри для прикрытия прифронтовой зоны, опасаясь потерь, в том числе и случайных.


А чего у нынешней Сирии вообще есть из "прикрышки"? Такое ощущение, что у них ВВС - остатки бывшей советской помощи.

----------


## Nazar

> Где практически никакого авиапрома не было.


TUSAŞ это отсутствие авиапрома?

----------


## cobra_73

> Да. Султаны пошли не те. Эрдоган так бодро начал, и потом слился. 
> 
> По крайней мере нам показали, что турки производят свои собственные разведывательные и ударные БПЛА. И даже вооружение к ним. И все это довольно неплохо работает. И это делает страна дешёвых шмоток и запчастей. Где практически никакого авиапрома не было. А великая северная держава не в состоянии сделать ударный беспилотник. 
> 
> То, что их там насбивали с полдюжины, так они для того беспилотные и нужны. 
> А у Асада минус ещё один самолёт и как минимум минус один летчик.


Их как оказалось делает и Иран у которого с авиапромом все и вовсе не айс. Заявленнная иранские копии Тайгера сильно под вопросом. Сколько их выпущено. А беспилотники делают..

В случае с Альтаиром кстати как и Як-152 мы видемо уперлись в движок. ЭТО - *12-цилиндровый дизельный двигатель RED A03T V12[1] взлётной мощностью 500 л. с. в*аяли не у нас. 
По слухам решили заимствовать движок с Кортежа..

----------


## cobra_73

> А чего у нынешней Сирии вообще есть из "прикрышки"? Такое ощущение, что у них ВВС - остатки бывшей советской помощи.



Плохо. Официоз - 30 МиГ-29. Возможно чтото передавали мы из наличия в последние годы. По слухам засветили там нечто похожее на СМТ с Р-77. Но наверняка слезы. Им больше нужны были Су-24 все время.

----------


## cobra_73

Сирийцы уронили сегодня Байрактар. Подтверждение как и в случае с вчерашним Анку есть

----------


## Flanker B

> А чего у нынешней Сирии вообще есть из "прикрышки"? Такое ощущение, что у них ВВС - остатки бывшей советской помощи.


29-е с пилоном АКУ-170 присутствуют

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 29-е с пилоном АКУ-170 присутствуют


Да они и с РВВ АЕ встречались уже

И с "Талисманом"

----------


## lindr

> Официоз - 30 МиГ-29


Это общая сумма поставок со спарками. Сейчас намного меньше. Последние боевые потери в воздухе ЕМНИП 200х, когда Израиль 2 машины сбил.




> Возможно чтото передавали мы из наличия в последние годы.


Не было такого, была модернизация в 200х

----------


## Transit

> Это общая сумма поставок со спарками. Сейчас намного меньше. Последние боевые потери в воздухе ЕМНИП 200х, когда Израиль 2 машины сбил.


Информация касаемо боевых потерь сирийских 29-х не верная.

----------


## Lexa80

В Сирии Асаду имеющимися силами очень трудно обеспечить более-менее приличную ПВО. Российский контингент занимается ПВО Хмеймима и Тартуса, а ВВС обеспечивает прикрытие своих бортов. По туркам ВВС РФ никаких специальных мероприятий не проводит. К примеру ВТА РФ летает в Сирию через Турцию (если верить Flightradar24). Да и турецкие F-16 работают со своей территории, а если и нарушают границу, то кратковременно. Войсковая ПВО у сирийцев не способна закрыть весь этот район от ударных беспилотников, поэтому будет обмен ударами как в боксе. А самое плохое для сирийцев это то, что чем ближе линия фронта к границе с Турцией, тем больше трудностей будет возникать.

----------


## Red307

Соколы Асада закрыли небо над Идлибом.

Сирия подняла в небо истребители МиГ-29 и турецкие F-16 сразу отступили




> Несколько часов назад в небе над Сирией были замечены истребители МиГ-29 ВВС Сирии, которые начали осуществлять патрулирование воздушного пространства САР в районе фронта в провинциях Алеппо и Идлиб. После появления в небе сирийских МиГ-29, ранее находившиеся у границ САР турецкие военные самолёты вынуждены были отойти вглубь территории, что обусловлено тем фактом, что на вооружении МиГ-29 находятся ракеты куда большей дальности, чем у турецких F-16.
> В каком именно районе Сирии находились сирийские истребители МиГ-29, источник не уточняет, однако, специалисты отмечают, что эти самолёты являются прекрасной превентивной мерой борьбы с турецкими боевыми самолётами – в случае атаки последних, истребители МиГ-29 могут атаковать F-16 на расстоянии до 70-80 километров, в то время как максимальная дальность авиационных ракет, находящихся на вооружении турецких F-16, составляет лишь около 50 километров.
> 
> Специалисты отмечают, что после того, как Турция сбила очередной военный самолёт, в результате чего погиб один из пилотов, сирийские ПВО готовы атаковать турецкие боевые самолёты при первом же нарушении воздушного пространства, вне зависимости от того, будут ли последние поражены в воздушном пространстве САР, или же уже в воздушном пространстве Турции.

----------


## ZHeN

что за чушь

----------


## Red307

> что за чушь


Гугл выдал по запросу "Сирия Миг-29". :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

Про сирийские потери :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/905914.html

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/906657.html


" Глава Управления оборонной промышленности Турции Исмаил Демир заявил о том, что в  зоне вооруженного конфликта в сирийской провинции Идлиб будут применяться дроны-камикадзе Kargu разработки турецкой компании STM. Демир сообщил о наличии нескольких сотен этих  мультироторных дронов вертолётного типа. Первые подразделения беспилотников-камикадзе уже сформированы в турецкой армии в начале  2020 года.
"Мы получили большое военное преимущество благодаря нашим дронам. KARGU по характеристикам превосходит конкурентов. Подразделение KARGU начало службу в рядах вооруженных сил Турецкой Республики и сыграет критическую роль в проведении важных операций армии в особенности на востоке страны и у сирийской границы". - сказал гендиректор STM Мурат Икинджи. 

Подразделение, по его словам, будет состоять из 30 беспилотников, оснащенных системами ориентирования и распознавания лиц и способных автономно выполнять боевую задачу благодаря технологии искусственного интеллекта. Каждый квадрокоптер может нести боезаряд или оборудование для конкретных задач. "Дальность полета составляет 15 км, в воздухе 70-килограммовый дрон может находиться до получаса. При этом система работает так, что если одна машина со взрывчаткой оказалась выведена из строя, ее место займет другая и возьмет на себя выполнение задачи. Дроны-камикадзе к тому же дешевле самонаводящихся ракет", отметил Икинджи. Он добавил, что подразделение KARGU потенциально способно уничтожать корабли, военные базы, а системы ПВО против дронов неэффективны. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1841959.html

Технологии дроновых роёв в шоу с красивыми  светящимися огоньками- они такие)) Двойного назначения))






> ..Де факто минимальными усилиями Турки перевернули ход битвы...


Вряд ли "переворачивали"- делали то же, что амеры и сателлиты на протяжении всей сирийской войны- прикрывали "своих" террорюг всеми доступними методами.

А наступления- отступления, это всю войну так.

Ну и качество регулярной натовской армии всяко повыше будет , чем сирийской . Какого нибудь десятого уже призыва.

Ну а перед переговорами с султаном пока так :



" Как сообщает Военный Осведомитель воздушная часть "сирийского экспресса" работает столь же методично и бесперебойно, как и морская. Как отмечают наблюдатели, за последние трое суток на Хмеймим из России прибыли под разгрузку не менее 8 военно-транспортных самолетов  Ил-76."


https://vk.com/milinfolive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VN1uVcNK6o

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1841816.html

Гумку завозят для каннибалов))

----------


## Red307

Транспортники прям через Турцию летят. Кому война, а кому мать родная.

----------


## OKA

" Наблюдательные посты вооруженных сил Турции в идлибской зоне деэскалации в Сирии располагались в укрепрайонах террористических группировок и фактически срослись с ними. Об этом сообщил журналистам в среду официальный представитель Минобороны РФ Игорь Конашенков.

Он напомнил, что по сочинским соглашениям от сентября 2018 года Турция взяла на себя обязательства вытеснить террористов с их тяжелой артиллерией от границ идлибской зоны на 15-20 км. Вместо этого, отметил генерал, за почти 18 месяцев официально признанные ООН террористическими группировки "Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам" (одно из названий запрещенной в РФ организации "Джебхат ан-Нусра"), "Исламской партии Туркестана" и "Хуррас ад-Дин" (все запрещены в РФ - прим.ТАСС) вытеснили в зоне всех боевиков "умеренной оппозиции" на север, к турецкой границе.

"Произошло сращивание укрепленных районов террористов с развернутыми по соглашению турецкими наблюдательными постами (посты должны находится у границ зоны деэскалации - прим. ТАСС)", - сообщил Конашенков.

В начале февраля 2020 года, рассказал генерал, в ответ на очередное масштабное наступление террористов, "сочинские соглашения в части создания "демилитаризованной зоны" на глубину 15-20 км были вынуждено реализованы уже сирийскими правительственными войсками". "Террористы "Хайят Тахрир аш-Шам", "Исламской партии Туркестана" и "Хуррас ад-Дин" вместе с тяжелым вооружением были отброшены вглубь зоны деэскалации Идлиб", - отметил Конашенков.

Это также позволило, добавил он, обеспечить движение мирных жителей по трассе М5 между городами Алеппо - Хама (трасса должна была заработать по сочинскому соглашению за счет создания буферной зоны - прим. ТАСС) и обезопасить окружающие населенные пункты от артобстрелов.
Атаки на базу Хмеймим

Конашенков заявил, что российская авиабаза Хмеймим и сирийские города подвергались ежедневным атакам и обстрелам со стороны боевиков из-за невыполнения Турцией обязательств по созданию демилитаризованной зоны в идлибской зоне деэскалации. 

"Атаки и массированные артиллерийские обстрелы соседних (с идлибской зоной деэскалации - прим. ТАСС) мирных населенных пунктов и российской авиабазы Хмеймим из спорадических стали ежедневными", - заявил генерал.

В конце февраля заместитель министра иностранных дел РФ Сергей Вершинин сообщал, что с 9 января произошло восемь нападений беспилотных летательных аппаратов террористов на Хмеймим.

Группировка Турции в Идлибе

По словам Конашенкова, Турция перебросила в идлибскую зону деэскалации в Сирии военную группировку численностью с механизированную дивизию, однако на Западе предпочитают не замечать демонстративное нарушение Анкарой международного права.

"Действия же турецкой стороны, перебросившей в нарушение международного права в сирийский Идлиб ударную группировку, численностью с механизированную дивизию, чтобы "любой ценой добиться выполнения сочинских соглашений", - никто на Западе не замечает", - сказал генерал..."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7894799


"  Российские военные заявили, что располагают доказательствами попытки боевиков применить химическое оружие в Идлибе, чтобы сорвать продвижение сирийской армии в городе Серакаб (Саракиб).
       "2 марта в тёмное время суток группа террористов численностью до 15 человек предприняла попытку взорвать фугасные боеприпасы вместе с ёмкостями, наполненными отравляющими химическими веществами", - говорится в заявлении российского центра примирения враждующих сторон в Сирии.

       "Из-за отсутствия необходимого опыта и навыков обращения с отравляющими химвеществами, террористы нарушили герметичность одной из ёмкостей, допустив утечку веществ рядом с собой. В результате инцидента террористы получили сильные химические отравления, так и не сумев осуществить подрыв боеприпасов и реализовать провокацию", - отмечается в заявлении, которое есть у "Интерфакса".

       Российские военные сообщили, что таким образом боевики пытались сорвать продвижение сирийской армии в западных кварталах Серакаба, и затем обвинить правительственные силы в применении химического оружия.
       Военные заявили, что данные о подготовке провокации с использованием химоружия получены 3 марта в ходе ответных действий сирийских войск против террористов группировки "Хайат Тахрир аш-Шам" (запрещена в РФ) в восточной части зоны деэскалации Идлиб.

       "Российский центр по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирии располагает неопровержимыми данными, подтверждающими инцидент, которые будут обнародованы в ближайшее время", - говорится в сообщении.
       2 марта, как сообщал "Интерфакс", в Серакаб вошла российская военная полиция.

       В последнее время за Серакаб шли бои между сирийской правительственной армией и боевиками, поддерживаемыми Турцией.

       Город находится возле пересечения двух важнейших сирийских автотрасс - M4 и M5. M4 соединяет портовый город Латакия с иракской границей, а M5 - Алеппо с городами Дамаск, Хама, Хомс и Иорданией.
       В конце февраля боевики заявили, что город перешел под их контроль. Однако российский военный источник 27 февраля это опроверг. "Предпринятые боевиками атаки на город Серакаб были успешно отражены сирийскими правительственными войсками", - сказал тогда источник. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528204&lang=RU

----------


## Red307

> TUSAŞ это отсутствие авиапрома?


"Практически" не значит "вообще". 
Если сравнить деятельность TAI с каким-нибудь нашим ОКБ, то они просто дети.

----------


## Lexa80

> Соколы Асада закрыли небо над Идлибом.


  Су-22М4 ВВС Сирии избежал поражения турецкой ракетой класса "воздух - воздух" истребителя F-16.
https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4595092.html
  Так что большой вопрос кто там кому небо закрывает.

----------


## Nazar

> Су-22М4 ВВС Сирии избежал поражения турецкой ракетой класса "воздух - воздух" истребителя F-16.
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4595092.html
>   Так что большой вопрос кто там кому небо закрывает.


Турецкие F-16 не пересекают границу с Сирией. Сегодня один пересек очень кратковременно, шарахнули по нему Буком с Квейриса, но на предельной дальности и естественно вхолостую..

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор :

https://topwar.ru/168539-voenno-vozd...=pulse_mail_ru

На ЧФ и в ЮВО большие манёвры :

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...5&blk=10322350

----------


## Драган

Привет, мои братья,
Кто-нибудь знает, использовал ли Су-33 в сопровождении бомбардировщиков во время сирийской кампании? Я хочу представить свой модельный комплект модернизированного Су-33 с СВП-24, но для миссий сопровождения бомбардировщиков. Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5572647


Ил-20 и Су-34 ВКС РФ :





Патруль в р-не а\б Камышлы :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1vY0dhMhvs

----------


## Red307

> Привет, мои братья,
> Кто-нибудь знает, использовал ли Су-33 в сопровождении бомбардировщиков во время сирийской кампании? Я хочу представить свой модельный комплект модернизированного Су-33 с СВП-24, но для миссий сопровождения бомбардировщиков. Спасибо.


СВП-24 это планшет на коленке у летчика?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> СВП-24 это планшет на коленке у летчика?


На колене навигатор ЕКП-НТ

----------


## Red307

> На колене навигатор ЕКП-НТ


А что тогда у Гефеста такое особенное, что можно воспроизвести в 48м масштабе? Не блоки же с новой проводкой внутри фюзеляжа.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что тогда у Гефеста такое особенное, что можно воспроизвести в 48м масштабе? Не блоки же с новой проводкой внутри фюзеляжа.


Внешне только эту штуку вместо ИПВ (ну и форма козырька над ней):

В 72-ом, надеюсь, скоро выйдет травление с ним.

----------


## Драган

Я хочу поставить на него только ракеты класса "воздух-воздух", без бомб, но я хочу представить его с пейорда, когда самолет находился на авианосце во время полетов над Сирией.

----------


## Red307

Если прикинуть, где находился Кузнецов и откуда летели бомбардировщики из России бомбить Сирию, то наверное Су-33им сложно было бы их сопровождать. По сути они должны были лететь с разных сторон Сирии. Или о каких бомбардировщиках идёт речь?

Но могу сказать, что 06.10.17г например #62 летал с 2хР-73 + 2хР-27ЭР. Где то есть фоты

----------


## Драган

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/603169.html[/quote]

На этом видео и фотографиях я вижу самолеты с воздушными ракетами и без бомб с СВП-24, и они взлетают в такой конфигурации? Это только обычный полет ... это были полеты этих миссий ... неясно. Были ли у них миссии истребителей, вот в чем вопрос?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 2хР-27ЭР


С "энергетиками" в том походе не встречал, только обычные попадались

----------


## Red307

> С "энергетиками" в том походе не встречал, только обычные попадались


Я уже настолько привык, что не ЭР на суховских не бывает, что даже не всматривался в фоты.))

А что 27Т, как ни странно, на Су-35 даже встречались

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что 27Т, как ни странно, на Су-35 даже встречались


Видать, нужна была "дальнобойная" тепловая.

----------


## Red307

> Видать, нужна была "дальнобойная" тепловая.


Дроны сбивать.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я хочу поставить на него только ракеты класса "воздух-воздух", без бомб, но я хочу представить его с пейорда, когда самолет находился на авианосце во время полетов над Сирией.



Была фото на палубе с 2 ФАБ-500 на пилонах между моторами.

----------


## Драган

> Была фото на палубе с 2 ФАБ-500 на пилонах между моторами.


Да, я видел это, но никогда с четырьмя ракетами, только двумя бомбами и двумя P-73.

----------


## Lexa80

> Да, я видел это, но никогда с четырьмя ракетами, только двумя бомбами и двумя P-73.


  Самолёты при эксплуатации с ТАВКР стараются не нагружать. Поэтому основной вариант в-в: 2*Р-27Р, 2*Р-73, 2*Сорбция. Но это прежде всего дежурство по ПВО (борты без "Гефеста"), и сопровождение ударных самолётов. "Энергетические" варианты Р-27 более эффективны на больших дальностях, ну а так как явного противника в воздухе не было, то и смысла в них не было. При работе по ПВО требуется сблизиться с целью, опознать ну и т.д.
  Основные варианты в-з: 2*ФАБ-500 или 4*ФАБ-250, 2*Р-73. Лучше взять больше топлива, чем возить с собой Р-27Р при работе по земле. "Гефест" и обычная чугунка вполне эффективны для большинства целей в Сирии (а главное экономично).

----------


## Драган

> Самолёты при эксплуатации с ТАВКР стараются не нагружать. Поэтому основной вариант в-в: 2*Р-27Р, 2*Р-73, 2*Сорбция. Но это прежде всего дежурство по ПВО (борты без "Гефеста"), и сопровождение ударных самолётов. "Энергетические" варианты Р-27 более эффективны на больших дальностях, ну а так как явного противника в воздухе не было, то и смысла в них не было. При работе по ПВО требуется сблизиться с целью, опознать ну и т.д.
>   Основные варианты в-з: 2*ФАБ-500 или 4*ФАБ-250, 2*Р-73. Лучше взять больше топлива, чем возить с собой Р-27Р при работе по земле. "Гефест" и обычная чугунка вполне эффективны для большинства целей в Сирии (а главное экономично).


Мой дорогой друг, я понимаю, что ты мне говоришь. Мой первый вопрос был: были ли у тех самолетов, которые имели 2xP-73 и 2xP27, миссии по защите других самолетов, выполняющих бомбардировочные миссии?

----------


## Драган

Вы знаете, мы моделисты, мы хотим поставить как можно больше на модельный комплект, чтобы представить свое вооружение. Но от реальных действий они не несут много оружия.

----------


## OKA

Познавательная дискуссия на ГА , по итогам вчерашних переговоров :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5574355





" Командиры боевиков должны отказаться от провокаций в зоне деэскалации Идлиб, где введен режим прекращения огня, заявил руководитель российского Центра по примирению враждующих сторон в Сирийской Арабской Республике контр-адмирал Олег Журавлев.

       "Российский Центр по примирению призывает командиров незаконных вооруженных формирований отказаться от вооруженных провокаций и встать на путь мирного урегулирования ситуации в подконтрольных им районах", - сказал Журавлев на брифинге в пятницу.

       В сирийском Идлибе с 00:01 6 марта начал действовать режим прекращения огня, соглашение о котором между Россией и Турцией было достигнуто накануне в Москве президентами Владимиром Путиным и Реджепом Тайипом Эрдоганом.

       Как заявил журналистам по итогам переговоров глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров, Россия и Турция договорились о прекращении всех боевых действий по существующей линии соприкосновения в Идлибской зоне деэскалации и о создании коридоров безопасности шириной шесть километров к северу и шесть километров к югу от трассы М4.
       По словам Лаврова, "конкретные параметры функционирования коридора безопасности согласовываются по линии Минобороны РФ и Турецкой Республики в течение семи дней".

       Кроме этого, сказал Лавров, достигнута договоренность: "15 марта 2020 года начать совместно российско-турецкое патрулирование по трассе М4 от населенного пункта Трумба - два километра западнее Сиракиб - до населенного пункта Айн-эль-Хабр".

       Лавров сообщил, что дополнительный протокол вступает в силу с момента подписания совершенного в Москве 5 марта 2020 года в трех экземплярах - на русском, турецком и английском языках.
       Документ подписан министрами обороны двух стран, сказал Лавров.

       В пятницу стало известно, что боевики шесть раз нарушали режим прекращения огня."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528341&lang=RU

" Кто-бы сомневался ..." )

----------


## OKA



----------


## Polikarpoff

*МиГ-29СМ разбился после взлета с авиабазы Шайрат в Сирии*

Истребитель МиГ-29СМ Военно-воздушных сил Сирии потерпел крушение через несколько минут после вылета с авиабазы Шайрат. Пилот самолета погиб.

Военно-воздушные силы Сирийской Арабской Республики потеряли боевой самолет: 5 марта истребитель МиГ-29СМ потерпел крушение после вылета с военного аэродрома Шайрат. Что стало причиной катастрофы, достоверно неизвестно. Сирийская сторона не делала официальных заявлений на этот счет, однако, по предварительным данным, самолет рухнул из-за технической неисправности, сообщает Российский Диалог. 

Самолет разбился спустя несколько минут после взлета с авиабазы. Истребителем управлял полковник Юнес Македид. Он погиб. По другим данным, погибший летчик пребывал в звании генерала. 

https://liganews.net/war/18950_1583603211

----------


## OKA

" [Сирия 21+] "Идлиб. Необъявленная война"



См. с 8:34,18:34 и 22:36- использование БЛА при ударах по НВФ джихадистов.

С 21:30 - примение ВВС Турции против Сирийской Арабской армии, включая БЛА. За один день 1 марта ПВО Сирии сбило около 6 турецких БЛА.

Новая работа «Anna News» рассказывает о событиях, происходивших в провинции Идлиб с 23 февраля по 6 марта.
Под ударам 25 дивизии САА фронт боевиков у трассы М-4 продолжал рушиться, но в ход боевых действий уже в открытую вмешалась Турция. Президент Эрдоган еще в середине февраля выдвинул официальному Дамаску ультиматум – к 1 марта отойти к границам зоны деэскалации Идлиб, очерченным в 2018 году. Для весомости этих требований, в Идлиб вошла крупная группировка турецкой армии.


Множество военных аналитиков с нетерпением ожидало последнего дня февраля. Существовала реальная возможность объявления Турцией войны Сирии. Несмотря на то, что этого так и не было сделано, накал сражений у стратегически важного города Серакиб был ожесточенным. Армии Сирии, 9 лет ведущей борьбу с терроризмом, потерявшей за эти годы десятки тысяч бойцов и офицеров, пришлось столкнуться с одной из сильнейших армий блока НАТО.
Что напишут об этой необъявленной войне историки, кого они назовут победителем, кого проигравшим, покажет лишь время. Но в этой ожесточённой борьбе правительственным силам удалось удержать трассу «Алеппо-Дамаск»…"

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4612386.html

----------


## Nazar

> *МиГ-29СМ разбился после взлета с авиабазы Шайрат в Сирии*


Блин, вы хоть предупреждайте, почти неделя с того борта прошла. Я уж чуть не подумал, что еще один потеряли.

----------


## OKA

"  Два американских военных самолета в понедельник один за другим совершили длительные разведывательные полеты вблизи побережья Сирии и расположенных там российской авиабазы Хмеймим и базы материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ РФ в порту Тартус, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.

       По их сведениям, первоначально в понедельник вблизи российских баз в Сирии был зафиксирован полет самолета радиоэлектронной разведки ВВС США RC-135W с позывным OLIVE56, вылетевшего с авиабазы Суда-Бэй на острове Крит. Он более трех часов курсировал вдоль сирийского побережья, а также Ливана. Самолет, способный вести радиоэлектронную разведку на большую глубину территории противника, выполнил серию пролетов на расстоянии примерно 50-60 км от российских баз на высоте 10 тыс. метров над международными водами Восточного Средиземноморья.

       Вслед за ним к российским базам в Сирии приблизился патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon, поднявшийся с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия. Морской разведчик более полутора часов барражировал вблизи сирийского побережья, временами приближаясь к российским базам на расстояние около 35-50 км. Он выполнял полет на высоте 4,6 тыс. метров.

       Полеты американских разведывательных самолетов осуществлялись на фоне захода в Восточное Средиземноморье авианосной ударной группы ВМС США во главе с атомным авианосцем USS Eisenhower (CVN 69).

       Как сообщалось, в воскресенье был зафиксирован полет палубного транспортного самолёта средней дальности C-2 Greyhound авианосца к юго-востоку от греческого острова Крит, где расположена используемая Пентагоном база Суда-Бэй и куда он совершал полет.

 Американская авианосная ударная группа в конце февраля, пройдя пролив Гибралтар, вошла в акваторию Средиземного моря. По сообщению ВМС США, в начале марта USS Eisenhower провел совместные учения с флагманом французских ВМС авианосцем Charles de Gaulle (R91), в ходе которых их авиация потренировалась в совершении перекрестных посадок и взлетов на палубах обеих сторон. Учения проходили в центральной части Средиземноморья - к востоку от итальянского острова Сардиния в Тирренском море.

       В состав американской группы помимо авианосца входят ракетные крейсеры USS San Jacinto (CG-56) и USS Vella Gulf (CG 72), а также эсминцы Truxtun (DDG-103), USS James Williams (DDG-95) и USS Stout (DDG 55).

       На борту авианосца размещены 48 истребителей-бомбардировщиков F/A-18E Super Hornet, а также самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы, дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения, транспортники C-2 Greyhound и противолодочные и спасательные вертолеты.

       По штатному составу, авианосную группировку также должна сопровождать ударная атомная подводная лодка, оснащенная крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" с дальностью действия 1,5 тыс. км. "


https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528389&lang=RU

Готовят пакость, поди...Ливия недалече, опять же...

----------


## cobra_73

> " ................
> На борту авианосца размещены 48 истребителей-бомбардировщиков F/A-18E Super Hornet, а также самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы, дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения, транспортники C-2 Greyhound и противолодочные и спасательные вертолеты.
> 
>        По штатному составу, авианосную группировку также должна сопровождать ударная атомная подводная лодка, оснащенная крылатыми ракетами "Томагавк" с дальностью действия 1,5 тыс. км. "
> 
> 
> https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...528389&lang=RU
> 
> Готовят пакость, поди...Ливия недалече, опять же...


А точно там 4 эскадрильи? А то они последние лет 10-15 зачастую таскаются с 2-3 эскадрильями.

----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5709389.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Москве была замечена колонна грузовых автомобилей МО РФ, среди которых перевозили трофейный турецкий броневик (видимо, одна из модификаций Kipri).

----------


## Red307

> В Москве была замечена колонна грузовых автомобилей МО РФ, среди которых перевозили трофейный турецкий броневик (видимо, одна из модификаций Kipri).


Бронетехника НАТО проехала по Москве.

----------


## Avia M

> Бронетехника НАТО проехала по Москве.


Стыдливо прикрывшись "полотенцем"... :Confused:

----------


## Red307

Это маскхалат

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В сообщении #5747 перезалил фото. А то загрузчик сжал фото.

Аэропорт Камышлы: пара Ми-8, пара Ми-35, ЗРПК Панцирь-С1:



https://twitter.com/obretix/status/1239318365740695555

----------


## OKA

...

----------


## Avia M

Закрепляемся...




> РФ начала строительные работы новейшей авиабазы в сирийском городе Камышлы. Ее планируется оборудовать не хуже «Хмеймима».


https://glas.ru/politics/35472-pojav...skoj-bazy.html

----------


## Red307

Даже базы теперь "новейшие".

----------


## cobra_73

Слово паразит у журнализдов легкого поведения.

----------


## Red307

> Слово паразит у журнализдов легкого поведения.


"Не имеющее аналогов" теперь стебают, они придумали "новейшее".

----------


## Let_nab

*Россия начала переброску в Сирию фронтовых бомбардировщиков*

Россия начала перебрасывать в Сирию фронтовые бомбардировщики.
Несоблюдение террористами режима прекращения огня, отказ от отвода вооружений и несоблюдение турецкой стороной договорённостей от 5 марта 2020 года, вынудили Россию возобновить отправку своих фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 в Сирию. Согласно данным открытых ресурсов, за последние сутки Россия направила на авиабазу «Хмеймим» не менее двух бомбардировщиков.
«Сегодня по тихому, без шума и пыли, на авиабазу Хмеймим, в рамках плановой ротации, прибыла пара бомбардировщиков Су-24 (бортовые 96 RED и 94 RED). Шли  БЕЗ лидера в этот раз, стандартным маршрутом через Иран с плановой дозаправкой от двух танкеров Ил-78 над водам Каспия», - сообщает «Телеграм»-сообщество «Записки охотника».

Следует уточнить, что вылет бомбардировщиков с авиабазы «Хмеймим» в Россию зафиксирован не был, что, вполне вероятно, может указывать не на проведение ротации сил, а на наращивание сил группировки ВКС России в Сирии, хотя никаких официальных комментариев на этот счёт пока что получить не удалось.
Ранее Россия поставила турецким террористам ультиматум о том, что к началу апреля трасса М4 в провинции Идлиб должна быть открыта для российских военных патрулей, и потому, очевидно, переброска бомбардировщиков является сигналом к тому, что Россия не намерена терпеть поведение боевиков и Турции.

Подробнее на: Эрдоган нарвался на грубость: Россия начала переброску в Сирию фронтовых бомбардировщиков

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня ночью, вторгшиеся в воздушное пространство Сирии израильские истребители F-16, впервые за два последних года, были атакованы сирийскими системами ПВО. Огонь сирийских систем ПВО был сконцентрирован на выпущенных израильскими ВВС крылатых ракетах, однако, по меньшей мере, две ракеты были выпущены и по израильским боевым самолётам.

Подробнее на: Сирийские ЗРК "Бук" впервые нанесли удар по израильским F-16

----------


## Flanker B

> «Сегодня по тихому, без шума и пыли, на авиабазу Хмеймим, в рамках плановой ротации, прибыла пара бомбардировщиков Су-24 (бортовые 96 RED и 94 RED). Шли  БЕЗ лидера в этот раз, стандартным маршрутом через Иран с плановой дозаправкой от двух танкеров Ил-78 над водам Каспия», - сообщает «Телеграм»-сообщество «Записки охотника».
> Следует уточнить, что вылет бомбардировщиков с авиабазы «Хмеймим» в Россию зафиксирован не был, что, вполне вероятно, может указывать не на проведение ротации сил, а на наращивание сил группировки ВКС России в Сирии,


Никогда сменяемая авиационная техника не покидала авиабазу раннее, чем туда прибудут "свежие" летательные аппараты и смена как минимум составляет несколько суток. Быть может , что сменяемые самолеты своим ходом уже не вернуться.

----------


## stream

> *Россия начала переброску в Сирию фронтовых бомбардировщиков*
> «Сегодня по тихому, без шума и пыли, на авиабазу Хмеймим, в рамках плановой ротации, прибыла пара бомбардировщиков Су-24 (бортовые 96 RED и 94 RED). Шли  БЕЗ лидера в этот раз, стандартным маршрутом через Иран с плановой дозаправкой от двух танкеров Ил-78 над водам Каспия», - сообщает «Телеграм»-сообщество «Записки охотника».[/url]


по ходу следом ждать прибытие второй пары М2 *90* и *95*

----------


## Let_nab

Российская военная полиция заблокировала передвижение американского патруля к востоку от Камышли и не пропустила их в город.
Однозначно, что это не первый и не последний такой эпизод, пока незаконная оккупация США части северо-восточной Сирии будет продолжаться.

----------


## Avia M

> Российская военная полиция заблокировала передвижение американского патруля


Мало того незаконно пребывают, так и пропуска на авто не оформили... :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

Появилось видео!
Но реально так тормознули! Стопэ!
Пока предупреждение, скоро будем штрафовать за нарушение режима самоизоляции...

----------


## Let_nab

*Российские истребители над Идлибом устроили неожиданную облаву на турецких боевиков*

Источник: https://terrnews.com/exclusives/2587...=pulse_mail_ru


Никак не хотят вооруженные силы Турции смириться с тем, что Россия в Сирии наводит порядок. И наводит этот порядок с успехом.Турецкие боевики, которые опять захотели поставить под сомнения договоренности, подписанные турецкой и российской сторонами, были застигнуты врасплох, после чего российская авиация обратила их в бегство.

Надо отметить, что в последнее время турецкие вояки все чаще стали нападать на военные посты сирийской армии. И над Идлибом этот рейд российских самолётов был самым первым после того, как прошла встреча и был подписан договор между президентом России Владимиром Путиным и его турецким коллегой Реджепом Эрдоганом.

Этот налет был первым и последним предупреждением, ибо в дальнейшем последуют уже авиаудары.

"На фоне конфликтов между сирийскими военными и боевиками российские истребители впервые были замечены над территорией Идлиба. По сообщениям самого города, российские самолеты пролетели на малой высоте над расположением боевиков, этот налет впервые был совершен после того, как бандформирования посмели атаковать посты сирийской армии на линии Джабаль-аз-Завии артиллерийскими снарядами. Учитывая нынешнюю ситуацию, когда обстановка на северо-западе Сирийской Арабской Республики только и накаляется, ожидаются усиленные вылеты российских истребителей над такими районами, как Латакия, Хама, Джабаль-Аль-Завия и Идлиб", — сообщают СМИ Ближнего Востока.

Следует отметить, что согласно сообщениям Министерства обороны России, на стороне северо-запада САР перемирие все еще соблюдается, однако если учесть состоявшийся договор между главами РФ и Турции, есть вероятность того, что здесь есть некие разногласия, так как со стороны Турции все еще не выполнены некие обязанности, а именно, они не передали военным России и Сирии контроль над югом Идлиба.

----------


## Let_nab

*Россия планирует расширить свои базы в Сирии*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/41986033/?frommail=1

Президент РФ Владимир Путин поручил Минобороны и МИДу провести переговоры с Сирией о передаче дополнительного недвижимого имущества и акватории в районе сирийского побережья. Об этом говорится в распоряжении президента, размещенном в пятницу на портале правовой информации.

«Принять предложение правительства РФ о подписании протокола номер 1 к соглашению между Российской Федерацией и Сирийской Арабской Республикой о размещении авиационной группы Вооруженных сил РФ на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики от 26 августа 2015 года о передаче дополнительного недвижимого имущества и акватории», — отмечается в документе.
Согласно распоряжению, по достижении договоренности Минобороны и МИД имеют право подписать от имени РФ указанный протокол, «разрешив вносить в его проект, одобренный правительством РФ, изменения, не имеющие принципиального характера».
У России в Сирии есть две базы — авиационная Хмеймим в районе Латакии и морская в Тартусе. Последняя формально называется пунктом базирования ВМФ, но за последние пять лет ее функции значительно расширились.

Осенью прошлого года в Тартусе на базе начала действовать новая судоремонтная мастерская, работа которой позволяет существенно сократить ремонт российских судов и кораблей, находящихся вдали от своих основных баз.

«О расширении базы Хмеймим говорят давно. Это нужно и для повышения безопасности базы, которая иногда подвергается обстрелам, и для лучшего разведения инфраструктуры военного аэродрома и гражданского», — сказал «Ъ» эксперт Российского совета по международным делам Илья Крамник. Он напомнил, что российская авиабаза примыкает к аэропорту Латакии и использует его инфраструктуру.
«Расширение Тартуса — более существенный проект с точки зрения масштабов, там в перспективе должна быть создана полноценная военно-морская база, позволяющая заход и обслуживание любых кораблей вплоть до авианосца. В текущих границах эта задача не решается, так что переговоры на тему передачи дополнительных площадей неизбежны», — добавил эксперт.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Американский вертолет обстрелял блокпост сирийской армии к юго-востоку от Камышли после того, как сирийские военные заблокировали движение американского патрулия.
У сирийцев 1 убитых и двое раненых.". 

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6103549.html

Странно, что не наказали"демократический" вертол.. Судя по фото, его хорошо было видно и сверху и снизу и сбоку. Может ночуром прилетал..

----------


## Let_nab

> " Американский вертолет обстрелял блокпост сирийской армии к юго-востоку от Камышли после того, как сирийские военные заблокировали движение американского патрулия.
> У сирийцев 1 убитых и двое раненых.". 
> 
> Фото :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6103549.html
> 
> Странно, что не наказали"демократический" вертол.. Судя по фото, его хорошо было видно и сверху и снизу и сбоку. Может ночуром прилетал..


А кто его накажет!? Сирийцы!? Или бравые союзники Сирии!? Так они и так уже потеряли два боевых самолёта и толпу смелых добровольцев Вагнера непосредственно от "демократических" сил Запада, как и смело отсиживаются когда те по Сирии пускают ракеты.

Уж давно пора понять реальность и прекратить удивляться происходящему. России кроме как прекратить покупать помидоры у НАТО - больше нечем ответить.., в частности не только на убийство своих союзников и открытую оккупацию страны, с которой договор и в котором конкретно указано, что в случаи агрессии в Сирию, Россия фактически берёт на себя обязательство вступить в боевые действия с агрессором. 
Ах да..., ну ещё можно на камеру дерзким пустословием "смело заткнуть за пояс" американского вояку, которому наплевать, так как всё равно русского не понимает и потому что он ездит и будет ездить свободно по Сирии, причём удерживая в Сирии самые нефтедобывающие регионы.

----------


## OKA

" Представители Центра по примирению враждующих сторон сообщили, что российские военные сбили в Сирии неопознанный БПЛА с помощью ракетного комплекса «Верба». Это произошло возле населённого пункта Амуд после нарушения охраняемого воздушного пространства.

Расчёты разместили на позиции военной полиции в провинции Хасека после осуществления атаки на военных из РФ в Дербассии, предположительно турецким БПЛА. Зенитные комплексы «Верба» планируют разместить на всей территории САР. Под особым контролем окажется зона соприкосновения войск в Идлибе. В целях безопасности и соблюдения режима прекращения военных действий в районе Восточной Гуты с 24 июля выставлены два командно-пропускных и четыре наблюдательных пункта. Дежурство несут россияне и обученные бойцы спецподразделений армии САР. Со 2 августа над Восточной Гутой запрещают осуществлять полёты на разных типах воздушных кораблей, независимо от принадлежности. На двух КПП заступили на боевое дежурство ПЗРК «Верба».

Названный переносной комплекс предназначен для поражения воздушных целей при визуальной видимости мишени и в ночных условиях. «Верба» рассчитана на применение в любых географических зонах на суше и море в температурном диапазоне от 50 градусов мороза до 51 тепла. ЗРПК позволяет осуществлять выстрел одним человеком с плеча и обеспечивает защиту от естественных и искусственных помех."

https://yandex.ru/turbo/s/actualnews...medium=desktop

На видео на 00:55 видно, как военнослужащий с ПЗРК спускается с крыши здания:




https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5770994

Вести с полей :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5770250




> А кто его накажет!?..  
> России кроме как прекратить покупать помидоры у НАТО - больше нечем ответить..,


« Пепел Клааса стучит в моё сердце» (ц)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> 


Кстати, пересмотрел это видео и не понял главного. 

*Для чего российский офицер полез в политику!? Нарисоваться на американском Ютубе перед патриотами!?* 

Меня вот тут пытаются упрекнуть, что мол у меня одна политика на форуме. Я объяснил доходчиво, что политика сейчас везде. Но ладно я там старпёр из бывших и уже в свободном полёте, поэтому что хачу то и ворочу. Вот и пример на этом видео. Российский военный не бездумно "гайки крутит", а вник конкретно в истоки и первопричины. Как бы правильно и политически подковано сделал упрёк американцу.
Но дело в том, что вник то он вник, но мозга не хватило понять элементарное, что он в кадре, в отличии от меня... Какого хрена на видео российский военнослужащий полез в политику! Его какое дело, что он в Сирии "приглашён", а американцы нет!? По-факту его дело исполнять приказы, а не дискутировать с военными других стран о политике! Американские военнослужащие - исполняют приказ своего командования и выполняют боевую задачу там, где им приказали. Так же и этот российский вояка. Так чё ты в политику то лезешь и американцу политинформацию читаешь!? Они что, тут же из Сирии уйдут!? Нет.

Все эти действия, вернее даже - банальный идиотизм, от отсутствия мозга. Для чего перекрывать дороги американцам? Есть приказ их задерживать? Нет и уверен, что никто из даже высшего руководства России такой приказ не отдаст. Тем более никто не отдаст приказ, который должен был быть отдан - в соответствии с пролонгированным Путиным Договором заключённым ещё СССР и Сирией по военной помощи, в случай открытой агрессии против Сирии, то есть на открытые боевые действия против агрессора (НАТО и США). 
Для чего этот весь этот цирк!? Он вообще не имел полномочий не то чтобы качать права и вести ППР, а вообще иметь контакт с американскими военнослужащими! Кто он такой? Работник МИДа? Нет. Он вояка исполняющий приказ. Есть приказ патруля - патрулируй. Есть проблемы которые мешают исполнять приказ - доложи по команде, так как он не имеет полномочий даже с местными союзниками-военными общаться и даже с гражданскими. Есть Устав ВС и руководящие документы. Всё! Куда ты лезешь в политику!?

Российским военным дали приказ провоцировать американцев? Стопудово нет. А есть Инструкция МО по действиям если те ответят огнём на провокацию? Нет. Тут всё будет стандартно, по схеме, как со сбитыми российскими военными самолётами. Амеры ответят на провокацию огнём и уничтожат борзых вояк-россеян. Продолжение? Думаете тут же Путин поднимет с Хмеймима Су-35 и Су-34 с Ту-160 с Энгельса и те "накажут" американцев, которые поубивали российских вояк!? Бугагагагага! Щаааа! Держи карман шире!!! Даже помидоров Россия не прекратит покупать в Турции и Дерипаска не прекратит деньги из России в США возить, тем более наша элита не продаст свои дома и не уедет из Майами. Привезут этого болвана и его подчинённых в гробах в Россию, зароют, забудут и даже медальку им не дадут.

Поэтому вот этот российский, кто там, не знаю. Если офицер, то у него ума как у примата. Совершенно непрофессионально. Официально выражаясь - за нарушение контракта, грубое нарушение служебных обязанностей, превышение служебных полномочий и за то, что самовольно подверг ни для кого ненужной смертельной опасности подчинённых - подлежит увольнению коленом под зад. 

Я не прав!? Реальность другая!?

----------


## lindr

> Странно, что не наказали"демократический" вертол.. Судя по фото, его хорошо было видно и сверху и снизу и сбоку. Может ночуром прилетал..


А за что его наказывать? На про иранском  al-masdar из Ливана есть полная версия событий. После словесной перепалки сирийцы открыли огонь из автоматов ( и не важно, по американцам или в сторону или поверх голов) 

Вертолет прикрытия сделал, то что должен был сделать - подавил огневую точку. 

Работа у него такая.

На этом все и прекратилось.

----------


## OKA

> А за что его наказывать? На про иранском  al-masdar из Ливана есть полная версия событий. После словесной перепалки сирийцы открыли огонь из автоматов ( и не важно, по американцам или в сторону или поверх голов) 
> 
> Вертолет прикрытия сделал, то что должен был сделать - подавил огневую точку. 
> 
> Работа у него такая.
> 
> На этом все и прекратилось.


Ага, работа такая)) 

Только сирийцы у себя дома порядок наводят, а амеры туда влезли как оккупанты.

----------


## lindr

> Только сирийцы у себя дома порядок наводят, а амеры туда влезли как оккупанты.


С этим никто не спорит, что их не приглашали. Но по конкретной ситуации после начала стрельбы у американцев вариантов не было. Если по тебе стреляют - ты стреляешь в ответ, реакция вполне оправданная. А кто первый стрелять начап мы вероятно и не узнаем.




> Все эти действия, вернее даже - банальный идиотизм, от отсутствия мозга. Для чего перекрывать дороги американцам? Есть приказ их задерживать?


 В арабском мире ценится репутация. Не пустить американцев - это репутация. С SDF многие арабские племена по пути идут вынуждено.

К тому же многое в наших СМИ не пишут.

Пишут что наши мост построили через Ефрат между SDF и Асадом, но пишут что их почти каждый день во время стройки неизвестные БПЛА кустарные с того берега атаковали, гранаты бросали, к счастью никого не убили. SDF открещивалось, типа это ИГ.

И не пишут что месяца два назад небольшое месторождение Сирийцы отжали у SDF договорившись с местными о защите их от других местных.

Американцев там мало, так демонстрация флага, а наши показать хотят, что тут всерьез и надолго, потому и репутацию зарабатывают.




> толпу смелых добровольцев Вагнера непосредственно


В той атаке погибло 37-39 бойцов, из них ЧВК -9 . Операция та - полный провал по разведке, это додуматься надо было: долбить из танков промышленный объект где сидело 30 западных специалистов. Нет, ну а какую реакцию еще можно было ожидать? Причем бомбить тогда не сразу начали, а с нашими связались. Но наши шлангом прикинулись, хотя бойцов хотя бы отозвать можно было. Хотя может это местные разборки были и подстава. 

Повторюсь, там не две и не три стороны. У SDF вооруженные разборки между группами - обычное дело, видимо хотели грызней воспользоваться и кусочек отжать может кто щедрые посулы раздавал на конкурента.

----------


## Let_nab

*В Идлибе боевики сбили американский БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper*

В Идлибе местные боевики сбили американский БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper стоимостью от 15 млн долларов.
Первоначально его пытались выдавать за российский БПЛА "Орлан-10", которой помогал наводиться на цели бомбардировщикам ВКС РФ наносившим удары по боевикам в Идлибе. Но позднее стало известно (как фото и видео появились), что завалили именно американский БПЛА. Не исключено, что его завалили либо турки, либо боевики с помощью турецких ПЗРК или более серьезных турецких систем (в Идлибе развернуты также ЗРК "Хок" и турецкий аналог "Шилки" - "Коркут".

----------


## Let_nab

*В Сирии погиб генерал-майор Гладких*

В Сирии при подрыве СВК к югу от Дейр-эз-Зора погиб старший военный советник в звании генерал-майора.
Погиб генерал-майор Вячеслав Гладких, заместитель командующего 36-й общевойсковой армией Забайкальского Военного Округа. 
Вместе с ним погиб сирийский генерал, командовавший силами обороны Маядина.
Трое российских военных получили ранения, у сирийцев погибли помимо генерала еще 4 человека, 3 ранено.

Гладких стал 4-м российским генералом погибшим в Сирии с 2015-го года.

25.12.16 - Халилов, Ту-154 по пути в Сирию
23.09.17 - Асапов, обстрел в Дейр-Эз-Зоре
6.03.18 - Еремеев, Ан-26 у Хмеймима
18.08.20 - Гладких, СВУ в Дейр-Эз-Зоре





Командующий силами национальной обороны Маядина Мохамад Тайсир-аз-Захер

----------


## Let_nab

Появилось видео гибели российского генерала в Сирии. 
ИМХО: Однозначно предательство! Без сомнений! Подорвали как раз когда подошёл к закладке. Тем более на дороге видно что-то зарыто причём явно. 
То, что с дрона могли, есть предположение, но это сомнительно.

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

https://youtu.be/ETU0JEzlniI

----------


## Let_nab

*Глава комитета начштабов США поговорил с начальником Генштаба РФ*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/43124518/?frommail=1

Глава комитета начальников штабов Вооруженных сил (ВС) США генерал Марк Милли провел телефонный разговор с начальником российского Генштаба Валерием Герасимовым, сообщает в среду Пентагон.

«Глава комитета начальников штабов генерал Марк Милли провел сегодня по телефону переговоры с главой российского Генштаба Валерием Герасимовым», — говорится в сообщении американского оборонного ведомства.

Оно не уточняет, каких тем коснулись Милли и Герасимов в ходе разговора.
Ранее в среду телеканал CNN сообщил со ссылкой на неназванных американских официальных лиц, что несколько американских военнослужащих получили травмы в сирийской провинции Хасака, когда в их автомобиль врезалось российское военное транспортное средство.
Согласно их версии, российские военные преднамеренно пошли на столкновение. По первым данным, травмированы до четырех военных США. Западные СМИ подчеркивают, что ни одна из сторон при этом не применила оружие.

Кроме того, по утверждениям американской стороны, на месте происшествия на низкой высоте летал российский армейский вертолет. «Речь идет о тактике, которую часто применяют военные, когда хотят, чтобы люди покинули район», — пишет CNN.
Арабский портал «Аль-Масдар» опубликовал несколько любительских видео невысокого качества с места происшествия. На них видно, как, предположительно, российский БТР сближается с американской бронемашиной. На кадрах также можно разглядеть другие военные транспортные средства, видимо, не принимающие участие в инциденте.

ИМХО: О чём выше как раз я и высказывался. Банальные превышение служебных полномочий, непрофессионализм и хулиганство. На каком основании российские военные пытаются оказывать давление и попытки помешать исполнять свои служебные обязанности американским военным!? 
И те и другие там по приказу своего командования и политического руководства государства! Российские вояки получали приказ останавливать и блокировать американских военных? Стопудово нет, так как это фактически начало войны. Шойгу такой приказ никогда без команды политиков от власти не отдаст, тем более его не отдадут российские политики и российская элита у которых там в США вся их родня живёт-учится-лечится, там их недвижимости и бабло в доллариях в банках лежит - и которых при малейшем кипише от туда сраной метлой погонят. Как и стопудово в телефонном разговоре, если тема затрагивалась, то однозначно наш российский Валера дурку включил, что "разберёмся..., будут наказаны". У амеров даже в той же Сирии больше возможностей свернуть горячие головы вот таким российским воякам, которых сделают крайними и потом в мешках втихоря вывезут в Россию и тот же Валера принесёт извинения американцам, а не семьям погибших. 
Сейчас ждём продолжения сериала "Ответный ход". Амеры стопудово свои патрули усилят и придумают что-то, чтобы умыть наших. Кстати, уверен, что российского генерала не без помощи амеров уничтожили. А у наших в последнее время были подобные победы чужими руками? Не припомню...

----------


## Let_nab

В продолжении темы...
Решил разобраться в ситуации. Тем более сейчас появились официальные обвинения российских военных со стороны США в нарушении "протокола взаимодействия вооружённых сил России и США в Сирии". То есть, оказывается есть договорённость "взаимодействия". Значит Россия официально признаёт США участником боевых действий в Сирии и на стороне союзника - так как речь идёт о взаимодействии для выполнения какой-то определённой общей цели. Понятно, что эта одна общая цель - борьба с терроризмом.

Вот поГуглил и нашёл за 2016 год - (https://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/pol...-sirii-4861007) 
"США И Россия намерены согласовать регламент для взаимодействия в Сирии... Сообщается, что работа над документом может быть закончена в ближайшие дни." Значит - документ есть!
Поискал и нашёл! Этот документ не один и они опубликованы на офсайте МИД России. Вот тут по ссылке -  https://www.mid.ru/diverse/-/asset_p...ent/id/2473652

Интерес представляет совместный документ "Подход к практическим российско-американским усилиям в борьбе с ИГИЛ и «Джабхат ан-Нусрой» и укреплению режима прекращения боевых действий" от от 15.07.2016 г.. 
То есть, это не только согласование о том, чтобы просто избегать конфликтов, а о СОВМЕСТНЫХ действиях для достижения одной цели борьбы с терроризмом и прекращение огня. При этом де-факто Россия этими всеми договорённостями и документами - признаёт право США в их присутствии в Сирии и ведении там боевых действий! То есть не противодействовать, не блокировать, не мешать и не вмешиваться. Всё - политики договорились! При этом опубликованы не все документы. 
Хотя в реальности данные договорённости фактически с агрессором вторгшимся в Сирию противоречат и нарушают Российско-сирийский договор пролонгированный Путиным о взаимопомощи, где указано, что при агрессии в Сирию Россия принимает обязательства вступить в боевые действия против агрессора.

Поэтому все вот эти бравадно-жалкие заявления рядовых российских военных американским, где-то на дороге в пустыне Сирии, что мол "передай своему, что вы тут незаконно" и хулиганские тараны - банальное превышение служебных полномочий и слабоумие. Вояки исполняют приказ, а не мнят из себя политиков.

*Любопытная информация выложена на офсайте посольства США в России.* Почитайте -  https://ru.usembassy.gov/ru/amb-jeff...the-record-ru/

Хотя мне понравилась честность Трампа! Наплевать на выше изложенные на сайте посольства США три причины нахождения США в Сирии, наплевать на ИГИЛ, политический режим в Сирии и тот же Иран с Россией: "Присутствие подразделений вооруженных сил США рядом с нефтеносными месторождениями на северо-востоке Сирии необходимо для их охраны."... Фсё!!!
Сейчас под охраной США находятся самые сочные нефтяные регионы Сирии. И они оттуда не уйдут. Под охраной США сирийскую нефть качают, продают, при этом через Турцию (Минобороны России классное кино об этом недавно показывало и внезапно прекратило) - так в этом вся суть, что бабло идёт не сирийскому государству. Поэтому понятно чья это нефть, кто на этом имеет... А что Россия? А ничего не может поделать, так как нет никаких политических рычагов и тем более силёнок.

----------


## Nazar

Во аналитика...(жаль смайлика с большим пальцем нет).
Задолбало это "ветеранское" нытье..Россия ничего не может, Россию носом в дерьмо макают, все кругом слабоумные, доллары в американских банках...Сначала одну страну сохранить не смогли, теперь и другая им не нравится..

----------


## Let_nab

Интересно сказал посол об основаниях нахождения вооружённых сил США в Сирии: https://ru.usembassy.gov/ru/amb-jeff...the-record-ru/
Специальный представитель по взаимодействию в Сирии Посол Джеймс Джеффри -_ "...наши силы находятся там в соответствии с рядом юридических и дипломатических документов, начиная с “Полномочий по использованию военной силы” в борьбе с международным терроризмом от 2001 года. И это их военная миссия, в рамках которой они могут вступать в бой с вражескими силами. Но их текущая задача, поставленная перед ними Президентом, заключается в окончательном разгроме ИГИЛ, а окончательный разгром означает не просто разгром последних из обычных военных подразделений ИГИЛ, удерживающих местность, но и обеспечение того, чтобы боевики ИГИЛ немедленно не возвратились, а спящие ячейки не вернулись в виде повстанческого движения...".._

Немного не понял. ПоГуглил и поискал документы на которые ссылается посол, в частности - “Полномочия по использованию военной силы” в борьбе с международным терроризмом от 2001 года.

Я посмотрел Резолюции ООН от 2001 года: - https://www.un.org/securitycouncil/r...y-council-2001
По терроризму там несколько, но там общие слова. Да, там дано - "неотъемлемое право на индивидуальную или коллективную самооборону в соответствии с Уставом". Но в соответствии с Уставом ООН, то есть никто не отменял запрет и осуждение военного вторжения в суверенные государства, "отжатие" их природных ресурсов и продажа их за свои... Но всё равно за этими "общими словами " на право о самообороне - и произошло вторжение в Сирии, где США защищает и интересы своих союзников. Как они прямо указывают, что помимо террористов там - "...Иран с его силовыми возможностями как угрозу трём нашим партнерам и союзникам вокруг Сирии: прежде всего Израилю, а затем Турции и Иордании."...
-  Резолюция 1368 (2001) - https://undocs.org/ru/S/RES/1368(2001)
-  Резолюция 1367 (2001) - https://undocs.org/ru/S/RES/1367(2001)
-  Резолюция 1377 (2001) - https://undocs.org/ru/S/RES/1377(2001)

Однако, скорее всего речь идёт об американском внутреннем документе касаемо использования Армии США. Это по типу наших - "Военная доктрина Российской Федерации", Указа Президента РФ от 16.08.2004 № 1082 "Вопросы Министерства обороны Российской Федерации", "Порядок решения Советом Федерации вопроса о возможности использования Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации за пределами территории Российской Федерации (статьи 159–162)"... Где разрешено использование вооружённых сил - да где угодно, если это угрожает или является государственными интересами США. 
И скажите, что они не правы!? 
И кто их поставит на место и ткнёт "тапком в морду", что они не правы!? ООН!? Так там почти все их холопы! Может СССР!?…

----------


## OKA

" Российская авиабаза "Хмеймим" в Сирии способна принимать все типы военных самолетов, а военно-морская база в Тартусе - десятки боевых кораблей, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
       "Важнейшим результатом и преимуществом для нас в борьбе с терроризмом на Ближнем Востоке стало развертывание на основании российско-сирийского договора в Сирии на постоянной основе двух российских военных баз", - отметил Шойгу в статье, которую опубликовала в среду газета Минобороны РФ "Красная Звезда".
       Министр заявил, что авиабаза "Хмеймим" с современной военной и социальной инфраструктурой - аэродром первого класса, способный принимать все типы летательных аппаратов - от вертолётов до тяжелых военно-транспортных самолётов и ракетоносцев.
       "Другая российская военная база в САР, расположенная в Тартусе, имеет статус пункта материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ России. Он представляет собой закрытую акваторию с новейшими причалами, что позволяет размещать десятки кораблей", - сообщил Шойгу.
       "Все стоянки судов оборудованы системами жизнеобеспечения, площадками разгрузки, ремонтным комплексом для обслуживания и малого ремонта кораблей и судов", - заявил министр обороны РФ.
       5 лет назад, 30 сентября 2015 года, Россия начала военную операцию в Сирии.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...538760&lang=RU

----------


## Казанец

Любопытный анализ. И про Хмеймим, и про Тартус, и про толщину ниточек, на которых они висят.

----------


## Казанец

https://ria.ru/20201006/naryshkin-15...medium=desktop
По всей видимости это те самые тысячи, *якобы* ещё 5 лет назад уничтоженные нашими ВКС с того самого Хмеймима. Уж бомбили их, бомбили, бомбили... а они раз и из ада восстали, как вот эти 

и уже на Кавказе. Сам Нарышкин сказал. Ну ладно. А вот тогда, 5 лет назад, кто врал?

----------


## cobra_73

> Любопытный анализ. И про Хмеймим, и про Тартус, и про толщину ниточек, на которых они висят.



Из этих обоих пацанов анолитеги как пули из известной субстанции...

----------


## Avia M

> Из этих обоих пацанов анолитеги как пули из известной субстанции...


Главное выразить мнение. Таксисты на "плешке" анализируют. Если все в эфир, места в телевизоре не хватит... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Ну всё. Кирдык теперь двум интернет-изданиям: и "Военно-промышленному курьеру", и "Рой-ТВ". Раз двое каких-то на каком-то сайтике с нулевой посещаемостью (да и там оба без году неделя) в них усомнились, да ещё и обзываются - всё теперь. Закроются.

----------


## Avia M

> Кирдык теперь двум интернет-изданиям


Что ж вы так все близко к сердцу принимаете? Понятное дело издания не закроются, раз есть круг почитателей...
"Сайтик" кстати чем не угодил?

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

В Сирии снова активные действия. 

 На глав. су и в блоге Б. Рожина новые посты.

----------


## OKA

В небе над Идлибом :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/5852490/#message5852490

----------


## OKA

" На подконтрольных боевикам территориях Идлиба, неизвестный дрон-камикадзе (или как их сейчас чаще официально именуют - барражирующий боеприпас) нанес нанес удар по расчету одного из орудий боевиков. Судя по внешнему виду, это тот самый дрон-"камикадзе", про который сирийцы летом писали, что это их новый дрон-"камикадзе" созданный с иранской помощью. Зная иранцев, они действительно вполне могли там устроить боевые испытания нового оружия с организацией его сборки в Сирии. Конечно, могут быть и другие варианты.". 

https://twitter.com/i/status/1322583410783780865

 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/970587.html

----------


## Fencer

> http://www.interfax.ru/world/598396
> Вечная память...


Суд заочно арестовал трех обвиняемых в гибели летчика Романа Филипова в Сирии https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/3/220211/

----------


## CRC

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...f-libya-report  Pancyr smuggled to USA  Pancyr переправлен контрабандой в США

https://www.polskieradio.pl/395/7785...a-by-US-report

https://www.defence24.pl/pancyr-w-rekach-amerykanow 


не хорошо   слабый

----------


## OKA

" Государственные СМИ Сирии сообщили, что ПВО страны отражают атаку со стороны Израиля.
       Сирийское государственное телевидение сообщило в понедельник, что ПВО страны перехватили "израильскую агрессию" над столицей Дамаском.
       В свою очередь агентство SANA сообщило, что Израиль совершил ракетный обстрел.
       По данным военного источника в Сирии, системы ПВО сирийской армии были задействованы против израильских ракет и сбили большинство из них.
       Он добавил, что никто не пострадал и был причинен только материальный ущерб.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...545627&lang=RU




> .. не хорошо   слабый


Эт да, хорошо сильный  :Biggrin: 

Панцирей продано и ещё будет продано много. 

С опытом боевого применения комплекс улучшается. 
На переправку дерьма в штаты,  деньги тратить бы не стали)) 
Ну разве что агент Бидон (мл.), нажился на чём нибудь опять, под папиной крышей,  в протекторате бандерштат))

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/centcom/status/1...066018307?s=21


" Сегодня ночью ВВС США силами группы истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-15 (https://cdni0.trtworld.com/w96…752260.png) нанесли ракетно-бомбовые удары по выявленному разведкой пункту сосредоточения членов группировки «Хезболла» и поддерживаемых Ираном шиитских боевиков, расположенному вблизи пункта перехода на сирийско-иракской границе в г. Абу-Камаль, провинция Дейр-эз-Зор.

В результате налета разрушено два здания, убито, по неподтвержденным данным, до 17 боевиков.

Официальный представитель Пентагона Джон Кирби заявил, что удар был санкционирован лично президентом США Джо Байденом и направлен на сдерживание проиранских формирований от ракетных обстрелов американских войск в Ираке, подобно обстрелу 15 февраля авиабазы в северном Ираке близ г. Эрбиль, когда погиб гражданский служащий и были ранены американский солдат и несколько других сотрудников коалиции.

Это первая военная акция администрации Джо Байдена. Примечательно, что нанесение авиаудара состоялось в воздушном пространстве, контролируемом Россией. Это, очевидно, должно также показать русским, что США не намерены свертывать свое военное присутствие на Ближнем и Среднем Востоке, несмотря на сокращение и вывод наземных группировок войск из Ирака и Афганистана.". 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/5986385/#message5986385




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6583827.html

Последствия :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6587557.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Удар российского дрона-камикадзе (барражирующего боеприпаса) по машине боевиков в Сирии.

----------


## Pilot

Российский вертолёт потерпел крушение в Сирии.

Это случилось  между деревнями Рахания и Касимия, в двух километрах от нашей военной базы. Один член экипажа погиб — об этом сообщают местные СМИ.

Официального подтверждения с российской стороны пока нет.

----------


## Avia M

Российский вертолет Ми-35 во время патрулирования совершил вынужденную посадку в Сирии по техническим причинам, жизни членов экипажа ничего не угрожает, они уже находятся на аэродроме. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1079923...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Предположительно, кадры эвакуации членов экипажа российского вертолета, совершившего вынужденную посадку на севере Сирии.". 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/5988153/#message5988153

----------


## OKA

" Сегодня ночью самолеты военно-воздушных сил Израиля вновь атаковали окрестности Дамаска. Сирийские подразделения противовоздушной обороны пытаются отразить атаку. 

ВВС Израиля вновь нанесли авиационный удар по сирийской столице. Системы ПВО вооруженных сил Сирии пытаются отразить атаку. Как минимум часть запущенных израильтянами ракет была перехвачена.Информации о жертвах и разрушениях пока не поступала. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на сирийское информационное агентство SANA.

Напомним, что Израиль регулярно атакует цели на территории Сирии. В последний раз удар был нанесен в ночь с 14 на 15 февраля. Тогда атаке также подверглись цели в пригородах Дамаска.

Много видосов по ссылке

//sana.sy/en/?p=224279 ". 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/5988597/#message5988597

----------


## OKA

https://mobile.twitter.com/200_zoka/...07994195439618

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/5988605/#message5988605

----------


## OKA

"Средствами дежурных сил сирийской противовоздушной обороны "Панцирь-С" и "Бук-М2" запущенные ракеты, не достигнув цели, были уничтожены, подтвердив высокую эффективность российских зенитно-ракетных комплексов", — сказал источник.

https://ria.ru/20210301/siriya-1599458510.html

----------


## Fencer

> Российский вертолет Ми-35 во время патрулирования совершил вынужденную посадку в Сирии по техническим причинам, жизни членов экипажа ничего не угрожает, они уже находятся на аэродроме. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1079923...medium=desktop


https://vk.com/video-123538639_456266761
https://t.me/bmpd_cast/6858

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Сирия.

0:10-0:14 Ка-226.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про топливо :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/anhar/to...cf126b1e4b5e02

Прям Мэд Макс-битва за бензин)

----------


## OKA

Про недоперехват :

https://oleggranovsky.livejournal.com/606915.html

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/646809.html


" Директорат пишет.

Вчера в г. Камышлы на северо-востоке Сирии наступило очередное перемирие. Режим прекращения огня был установлен перед встречей представителей арабо-курдских и правительственных сил. Как и ранее, посредниками выступили российские военнослужащие. В это время в воздухе была замечена армейская авиация - вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-35 обеспечивали безопасность прибывших на переговоры офицеров. Однако никакого решения на встрече принято не было. Ожидается второй раунд переговоров. На это время перемирие продолжит действовать. 

Не остались в стороне и представители племен. Часть из них высказалась в поддержку арабо-курдских сил. Старейшины призвали сохранить контроль над районом г. Камышлы, где находились правительственные силы (в столкновениях “Национальные силы обороны” потеряли большую часть территории). Поддерживающие Дамаск племена дежурно призвали соседей покаяться, начать сотрудничать с правительством и отказаться от поддержки со стороны США. 

На этот раз российским переговорщикам все же удалось достичь небольшого успеха. Несмотря на неопределенность будущих соглашений, режим прекращения огня установлен и все стороны согласились его соблюдать. Также при посредничестве ВС РФ состоялся обмен телами убитых. Сейчас обсуждается вопрос возвращения горожан, покинувших свои дома после начала боев. Впрочем, в “Асаиш” заявили, что перемирие будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока его не нарушат “Национальные силы обороны”. А это очередной стресс-тест для России в Сирии - суметь убедить правительственные силы не поддаваться на провокации и не стрелять во все стороны.". 

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/6042010/#message6042010

----------


## OKA

" Средства ПВО Сирии били несколько израильских ракет, атаковавших Латакию, сообщила сирийская армия в среду.
       "Наши средства ПВО перехватили ракеты агрессоров и сбили некоторые из них", - говорится в заявлении, которое цитируют местные СМИ.
       Уточняется, что воздушные удары были нанесены вскоре после 2 часов ночи по нескольким районам вдоль юго-западного побережья Латакии.
       По данным СМИ, один мирный житель был убит и шестеро ранены в результате одного из ударов.
       Ранее сирийское государственное информационное агентство САНА сообщило, что сирийские средства ПВО активизировались над Латакией и Тартусом в ответ на предполагаемые израильские авиаудары во вторник вечером.
       Серия взрывов была слышна недалеко от сирийского города Латакия на побережье Средиземного моря.
       По данным СМИ, удары были направлены на гражданский склад пластиковых изделий.
       Первоначальные сообщения и видеозапись с места происшествия указывали на то, что в этом районе вспыхнул крупный пожар.
       Кроме того, сирийские СМИ сообщили, что средства ПВО сработали в аль-Хаффа провинции Латакия и Мисьяфе провинции Хама.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549582&lang=RU

----------


## OKA



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В результате авиаударов ВКС РФ утром 10 июня 2021 г. был ликвидирован официальный военный спикер "Хайят Тахрир-аш-Шам" Абу Халид Шами и координатор по работе с западными СМИ Абу Мусаб аль-Хомис. Также сообщается об уничтожении главы службы безопасности ХТШ Муатаза ан-Насира и еще 5 боевиков. Отмечается, что в ударах были задействованы ударные БПЛА. 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6830999.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Совместные учения российских ВМФ и авиации начались в Средиземном море*
- https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11748863
МОСКВА, 25 июня. /ТАСС/. Совместные учения Военно-морского флота РФ и авиации начались в Средиземном море. Об этом заявили журналистам в Минобороны РФ.

"25 июня в восточной части Средиземного моря начались совместные учения сил постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море и авиации ВКС России", - сообщили в военном ведомстве.

Для участия в учениях в Сирию были перебазированы самолеты из России. "В рамках учения на российскую авиабазу Хмеймим в Сирийской Арабской Республике с российских аэродромов осуществлен перелет пары самолетов МиГ-31К, имеющих возможность применять новейшие гиперзвуковые ракеты из состава комплекса "Кинжал", и противолодочного самолета Ил-38", - сказали в Минобороны РФ.

В ведомстве уточнили, что в учениях задействованы пять кораблей, в том числе ракетный крейсер "Москва", фрегаты "Адмирал Эссен" и "Адмирал Макаров", а также две подводные лодки "Старый Оскол" и "Ростов-на-Дону". Кроме того, совместно с ВМФ учебно-боевые задачи по обеспечению безопасности авиабазы Хмеймим и пункта материально-технического обеспечения ВМФ России Тартус выполнят противолодочные самолеты Ту-142МК, Ил-38, дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3 и самолеты МиГ-31К.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Россия выдвинула Турции ультиматум по Сирии*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...edgdhp&pc=U531

*Президенту Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган следует вывести свои войска с территории Сирии. В ином случае сирийская и российская армии будут вынуждены начать штурм регионов, находящихся под контролем турецкой армии, сообщает издание Al Monitor.*

Начало штурма южных районов провинции Идлиб, по данным СМИ, может говорить о том, что Эрдогану выдвинуто условие, при котором турецкие войска должны покинуть территорию Сирии.

Как пишет издание, турецкому президенту нужно будет сделать выбор, поскольку противостояние с Россией повлечет крупные потери, а вывод войск из Сирии существенно ослабит позиции государства в регионе.

По неофициальной информации, с начала сентября Турция лишилась семерых солдат в Сирии, многие были ранены.

Ранее сообщалось, что вооруженные силы США могут покинуть Сирию до окончания срока правления американского президента Джо Байдена в 2024 году. Противостояние террористам сведется к нанесению ударов беспилотниками и захватам отдельных боевиков. Об этом Lenta.ru заявил эксперт Российского совета по международным делам Алексей Наумов.

«США встанут на защиту своих интересов в Сирии не при помощи военных, а через дипломатические инструменты. Противостояние террористам сведется к ударам беспилотниками и захватом некоторых боевиков», — предположил он.

При этом глава Центра перспективных американских исследований ИМИ МГИМО МИД России Максим Сучков считает, что главная цель Соединенных Штатов в Сирии заключается в сдерживании влияния РФ на государства ближневосточного региона.

ПС: Понятно почему, так как Турция уже достала Россию. Вот к примеру - Демарш: Почему Турция не признала российские выборы Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/world/472438...ource=copylink

----------


## Avia M

> *Россия выдвинула Турции ультиматум по Сирии*


В Al Monitor подтверждают *свои выводы* словами президента России Владимира Путина во время встречи с президентом Сирии Башаром Асадом. Путин назвал главной проблемой Сирии присутствие иностранных сил без разрешения или мандата ООН, намекая на Турцию и США. Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". 

Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/army/4724324...ource=copylink

----------


## Avia M

Истребители Су-35С впервые появились на российской военной базе в городе Эль-Камышло.
Появление этих самолётов в зоне ожидаемой турецкой военной операции против курдских военизированных формирований даёт чёткий сигнал Анкаре.

https://t.me/new_militarycolumnist/64240

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Четыре Ту-22 в Хмеймиме

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Ту-22 и МиГ-31 в Хмеймиме

----------


## Андрей Иванович



----------


## Андрей Иванович

ракеты класса "воздух - воздух" большой дальности Р-33 для истреителей-перехватчиков серии МиГ-31 на авиабазе Хмеймим (Сирия) (с) facebook.com/barya.salam
Читать полностью: https://yablor.ru/blogs/mig-31bm-per...siriyu/5828023

----------


## Red307

> 



Судя по тому, что каждый несёт по паре Х-31, учения продолжаются в бассейне Средиземного моря и они полетели топить баржи на рейде Латакии.

Примечательно, что нет Р-27. У ведущего АКУ-170 на 9й и 10й ТП.

----------


## Panda-9

Су-30 с Балтики? Не истребители, а бомбардировщики (по призванию)?

----------


## AndyK

> Су-30 с Балтики? Не истребители, а бомбардировщики (по призванию)?


А что удивительного? ВМФ-вские 30-ки там нередкие гости. Первоначально в основном силами ОТА там работали, а сейчас смотрю и дальники туда гоняют, и даже новейшие Су-57 опробовали. Реальный боевой опыт никому не помешает, коль есть такой "полигон". Ну и т.к. у бармалеев нет своей авиации, практиковаться им приходится "по земле".

----------


## Let_nab

> А что удивительного? ВМФ-вские 30-ки там нередкие гости. Первоначально в основном силами ОТА там работали, а сейчас смотрю и дальники туда гоняют, и даже новейшие Су-57 опробовали. Реальный боевой опыт никому не помешает, коль есть такой "полигон". Ну и т.к. у бармалеев нет своей авиации, практиковаться им приходится "по земле".


Какой боевой опыт и против кого!? Путин же два раза сказал, что всех бородатых террористов в тапках с калашами победили. Там больше показуха, подобно как бордюры покрасить да сугробы квадратные сделать, чтобы все посмотрели что что-то могут, а что - это уже на мультиках про "звёздные войны" покажут. Катают туда сюда технику по одному или в паре. Ну, разве что ещё кого-то подставить как мишень туркам и израильтянам...

----------


## AndyK

> Катают туда сюда технику по одному или в паре


Ну вам с дивана, конечно, виднее.

----------


## Avia M

С пожеланиями...

----------

